# Kaufberatung Nerve AL 29



## aux29 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe mich nach langem Überlegen für ein Nerve AL 29 entschieden.

Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen dem 7.9 und dem 8.9. Wie ist Eure Meinung - lohnen sich die 200  Aufpreis für die besseren Komponenten?

Außerdem habe ich noch ein Frage zur Größe. Trotz meiner Körpergröße von 1,87 m, hat das PPS auf der Canyon HP Rahmengröße M empfohlen, was mir sehr klein vorkommt. 

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen!


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2012)

Nää, finde lohnt sich nicht. 

400 Gramm leichter, bei nem Gesamtgewicht von ~12,5kg wohl nicht spürbar. 

XT Schaltwerk vs X9, SLX vs X7 Umwerfer sollte kaum ein Unterschied sein, bzw. ist halt Geschmacksfrage Shimano oder SRAM. Die Elixir 3 hat auch schon ne Griffweiteneinstellung mit Inbus nur die Druckpunkteinstellung fehlt, ansonsten wie die teueren. Ich würde mir das 7.9 holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (13. Oktober 2012)

Bzgl RahmengrÃ¶Ãe: Sehr lustig, mir wurde L empfohlen. Bin jedoch nur 1,77 groÃ bei 89 SL. Welche SL hast du?

Bzgl Modell: Geschmackssache. Ich mag SRAM lieber und bin auch bereit dafÃ¼r 200â¬ mehr zu bezahlen. Ok, 400g sind nicht  die Welt, aber immerhin.


----------



## aux29 (14. Oktober 2012)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Bzgl Rahmengröße: Sehr lustig, mir wurde L empfohlen. Bin jedoch nur 1,77 groß bei 89 SL. Welche SL hast du?
> 
> Bzgl Modell: Geschmackssache. Ich mag SRAM lieber und bin auch bereit dafür 200 mehr zu bezahlen. Ok, 400g sind nicht  die Welt, aber immerhin.



@ Pevloc: Ich habe SL 87 gemessen.


----------



## Pevloc (14. Oktober 2012)

Also genau das Gegenteil von mir. Langer Torso - kurze Beine.

Ich glaube es ist im Endeffekt Geschmackssache. Hast du mal die Rahmenmaße von deinem bisherigen MTB verglichen? Bei mir ist das Sitzrohr bei M etwas länger, und das Oberrohr etwas kürzer. Daher habe ich M als besseren Kompromiss gewählt.

Aber bei deiner Körpergrösse bzw. ab 1,82 hätte ich definitiv L genommen.


----------



## mc83 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das günstigste in storm geordert.
Bei ca188 und 89sl ein L. M währe sicher spaßiger, aber ich denke für Touren nicht so geeignet.

Was denken die Geometrieexperten:
welchen Einsatzzweck erfüllt das Nerve29?
Tour ist klar, aber auch Mittelschwere Trails?
Ist es eine Alternative zum Camber oder Stumpi?

Für den härteren Einsatzzweck habe ich ja ein Torque.
Das Nerve sollte das Torque auf Touren mit anschließenden Trails (Wanderwege und natürlich leichte Freeride Touren) ersetzten bzw. erweitern.

Gruß


----------



## aux29 (14. Oktober 2012)

So, ich habe mir jetzt das 7.9 in L und ano-white bestellt.


----------



## backstein689 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage. 7.9 oder 8.9

Wie beurteilt ihr die beiden Gabeln und die slx Schalthebel im Vergleich zu den X9 ern?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Oktober 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal das günstigste in storm geordert.
> Bei ca188 und 89sl ein L. M währe sicher spaßiger, aber ich denke für Touren nicht so geeignet.
> 
> Was denken die Geometrieexperten:
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das pps jetzt mehrfach mit meinen Daten gefüttert (183 cm, 86 cm Schritt, 64 cm Torso etc.). Es kommt immer ein Nerve AL 29 in M heraus. Ändere ich nur die Schrittlänge in 88 cm, wird mir ein Nerve AL 29 in L empfohlen. Wegen 20 mm, die auch durchaus ungenau gemessen sein können.

Was ich sagen will: Das pps ist nur ein Computerprogramm, reagiert nur auf Daten. Bei diesen minimalen Abweichungen von wenigen cm ist es demnach  Geschmackssache, für welchen Einsatzzweck man das Bike nutzen möchte.

Ich würde auch zum AL in L tendieren. Auch wenn das Oberrohr im Vergleich zu meinem Ghost AMR Lector (595 mm) schon groß ist. Freue mich auf eine Probefahrt.

Ach so: Ich würde das 9.9 nehmen.


----------



## stick007 (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

das mit der richtigen Rahmengröße ist schon so eine Sache. 

Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst Du Dir ja noch mal die Rahmengröße, d. h., die Oberrohrlänge, mit einem anderen Programm ermittelt.
Z. B., mit dem Fit Calulator:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


Gruß
Björn


----------



## dj_holgie (15. Oktober 2012)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der gleichen Frage. 7.9 oder 8.9
> 
> Wie beurteilt ihr die beiden Gabeln und die slx Schalthebel im Vergleich zu den X9 ern?



SLX ist von der Funktion her wie XT nur bissi schwerer soweit ich weiß. X9 habe ich keine sollten aber wie X0 sein nur auch bisschen schwerer.

Das teuere Modell hat eine FIT Gabel, d.h. die Kartusche ist geschlossen,  Schmieröl ist vom Dämpfungsöl getrennt und sollte auch ein wenig leichter sein, da weniger Öl in der Kartusche vorhanden ist. Sollte in der Theorie ein wenig besser funktionieren, k.a. bin es noch nie im Vergleich gefahren. Allerdings müssen FIT Gabeln alle an Fox geschickt werden, da sie anspruchsvoller zu warten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (15. Oktober 2012)

Okay...Danke schon einmal!
Das heißt, wenn Ärger, dann ist der mit der FIT Gabel deutlich größer.

Hat denn jemand Fahrerfahrungen mit der Gabel? Gibt es einen signifikanten Unterschied zur normalen Fox?


----------



## radau (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde meine Frage gerne mal hier mit anhängen, wenn das OK ist.
Interessiere mich auch für das AL29, würde die Auswahl aber gerne auf das 9.9 oder sogar 9.9SL ausweiten.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, besteht der Unterschied hauptsächlich im Bereich Gabel/Dämpfer und den Laufrädern.
Die Schaltungskomponenten und Bremsen tun sich nicht viel, denke ich?
Das Gewicht ist übrigens nebensächlich....da könnte ich eher bei mir sparen ;-)

Leider blicke ich da nicht so ganz durch bzw. kann nicht einschätzen, welcher "Mehrpreis" gerechtfertigt und sinnvoll angelegt wäre.

Anders ausgedrückt...ich habe für mein neues Bike ungefähr den Preis für´s 9.9 eingeplant. Mit guten Argumenten geht vielleicht auch 9.9SL, wenn alle sagen "bist Du besch..... nimm das 8.9 weil das reicht", dann lasse ich mich vielleicht auch davon überzeugen 

- "Braucht" man eigentlich ne Remote-Bedienung für den Dämpfer? Die hat ja nur das SL....
- Wie sind die unterschiedlichen Laufräder zu beurteilen (bei meinem nicht gerade geringen Gewicht von ca. 95kg?
- ...

Habe mal schnell die wichtigsten Vergleichsdaten zusammengeklimpert, siehe Anhang.
Anhang anzeigen al29.pdf

Würde mich über eine Einschätzung freuen. 


Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## mc83 (15. Oktober 2012)

@_Rothaarsteiger_


Das 9.9er ist sicher super, aber mir einfach zu teuer. Der einzige Grund dass ich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen würde ist wegen bessere Federelement. Leider konnte ich im Inet keine großen Unterschiede zwischen den allen finden - außer den verstellbaren Trailmodus.
Remote brauche ich nicht, die verbauten Laufräder beim günstigsten sind auch ok, die Schaltung reicht auch locker,.. wobei man schon dazusagen muß, dass das Teuerste Modell im Verhältnis (alle 29er) sicher ein Schnäppchen ist!

Bezüglich pps.: ich finde das Programm gut, aber da verlasse ich mich doch auf mein Gefühl. Zudem hatte ich mal ein Nerve AM in L. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Canyon in L zwischen dem Camber 29 in M und L liegt. Somit denke ich, dass ich auf der sicheren Seite bin.

Was mich noch Interessiert:
- Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen (bei Fit weiß ich was das ist)
- geplanter Einsatzzweck der Käufer

Gruß


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Oktober 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Bezüglich pps.: ich finde das Programm gut, aber da verlasse ich mich doch auf mein Gefühl. Zudem hatte ich mal ein Nerve AM in L. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Canyon in L zwischen dem Camber 29 in M und L liegt. Somit denke ich, dass ich auf der sicheren Seite bin.



Sag ich doch!


----------



## radau (16. Oktober 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Remote brauche ich nicht...


 @mc83:
Warum nicht? Wer braucht sowas denn Deiner Meinung nach?
Sorry für die doofe Frage, aber das beschäftigt mich wirklich 


VG
Christian


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Oktober 2012)

radau schrieb:


> @mc83:
> Warum nicht? Wer braucht sowas denn Deiner Meinung nach?
> Sorry für die doofe Frage, aber das beschäftigt mich wirklich
> 
> ...



Remote brauch man wenn man schnell den Dämpfer oder die Gabel blockieren will, also vorzüglich Racer oder jeder der sein Fahrwerk einstellen will ohne abzusteigen oder umständlich umzugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radau (16. Oktober 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Remote brauch man wenn man schnell den Dämpfer oder die Gabel blockieren will, also vorzüglich Racer oder jeder der sein Fahrwerk einstellen will ohne abzusteigen oder umständlich umzugreifen.



Ja, sicher....sorry, ich hab die Frage doof gestellt.....
Will nicht jeder sein Fahrwerk einstellen ohne abzusteigen oder umständlich umzugreifen? Also greift ihr alle umständlich um und verstellt es oder ist es nicht nötig und die Einstellung bleibt so wie sie ist? 
In dem Fall des AL29 9.9SL und dem Fox Float CTD Dämpfer gibt es ja wohl auch drei Möglichkeiten, nämlich CTD (Climb, Trail und Descent).

Bin bisher nur Hardtail gefahren und frage mich halt, ob das wirklich jemand während der Fahrt macht und sich ne Einstellung "hinfummelt" oder ob das allen zu lästig ist und der Dämpfer ggfs. immer "offen" bleibt, obwohl climb beim Bergauffahren effizienter wäre.

Aus meiner Sicht macht Remote Sinn, weil ich das an der Gabel halt auch habe und mir nicht vorstellen kann, immer nach unten zu greifen zum Sperren.
Aber die Remote-Bedienung findet man ja nicht an allzu vielen Bikes, obwohl der Aufpreis rein für den Dämpfer bei ca. 100 Euro liegt, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe.
Deswegen die Fragen nach dem "warum" und "wie machen es alle anderen" 

Grundsätzlich ging es mir ja weiter oben um die generelle Bewertung, ob der Aufpreis 9.9 zu 9.9 SL sinnvoll angelegt ist, wobei halt der Dämpfer inkl. Remote einer der "entscheidenden" Unterschiede ist.

VG
Christian


----------



## mc83 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde, dass der Thread mittlerweile über die Frage des TO hinausgeht und dass das such so gut ist --> Kaufberatung allgemein.

Zum Remote: Ich benötige den nicht, da ich leicht zur Gabel und zum Dämpfer reiche um den Hebel umzulegen. Ich fahre hauptsächlich bergauf oder bergab. Bei gruppierten Trails - die auch hin und wieder vorkommen - fahre ich entweder offen oder mit propedal (bis jetzt).
Mit den neuen Dämpfern liegt doch auch der Trailmode nahe.

Ich finde nicht, dass der Remot nutzlos ist: für Racer das Beste, für Leute die gerne schnell die Fahrwerkseigenschaften umstellen wollen oder generell für Leute die öfters den Mode umstellen. Ich bin eher der "Faule Type", der anstatt umschalten "offen" fährt, außer es ist ein langer Anstieg. MTB Rennen fahre ich eigentlich keine bzw. kaum mehr.

Wenn ich bereit währe oder anders gesagt das Geld für ein teureres Modell hätte, würde ich höchstwahrscheinlich das Modell mit Remote kaufen. Gewicht ist vernachlässigbar - außer für Leichtbauer - hier würde der Komfortanstieg bei mir siegen!
Jedoch sollte man auch auf die Zugverlegung achten, denn ein Kabelgewirr würde ich nicht hinnehmen, stichwort Bike tragen,...

Aber mich interessieren immer noch die Unterschiede der einzelnen Gabeln und Dämpfer. Weiß da keiner was?

ps.: m.M. macht man mit keinem Modell was falsch. Kaufen nach Geldbeutel!

Gruß


----------



## radau (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke, das hilft mir ein wenig weiter!

btw:
Habe gestern Antwort von Canyon bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit des AL29 im Showroom bekommen:



> Ich muss Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Testbikes erst verfügbar sind wenn auch das Modell lieferbar ist.



 Finde ich doof....



VG
Christian


----------



## mc83 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja klingt nicht gut! Zudem sind die Modelle ja auch erst im März lieferbar. Ich hoffe ja früher.
Freut mich wenn jemanden meine Antwort bzw Meinung weiterhilft.

Gruß


----------



## Jeyjoe (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde, 7.9 oder 8.9 mich für das 7.9 entscheiden.
Die Componenten schenken sich wohl nicht viel und das Gewicht am 8.9er wurde leider nicht an den Laufrädern eingespart. Die sind beim 7.9 und 8.9 identisch.
Ich selbst habe mir Heute mit 178cm Körpergröße, 81cm Schrittlänge und 94 Kg das 9.9er, Farbe Storm in M bestellt. 
Ich wollte die komplette XT Schaltung und die Crossmax ST Laufräder die 300 Gramm leichter sind wie die Crossride LR des 7.9 und 8.9er (und 12 Kg Gesamtgewicht nehme ich natürlich auch gerne mit) .
So lange wie mir das Teil halten sollte gebe ich doch gerne etwas mehr aus.
Die Crossmax SLR Laufräder des 9.9sl sind nur 100 Gramm leichter ABER laut Canyon nur bis 85 Kg freigegeben.
Die Laufräder des 7.9, 8.9er und des 9.9er gehen laut Canyon bis 100 Kg.


----------



## santakruzzifix (18. Oktober 2012)

Jeyjoe schrieb:


> Die Laufräder des 7.9, 8.9er und des 9.9er gehen laut Canyon bis 100 Kg.



hmm, 100 kg? Mit Gepack, Kleidung, Schuhe komme ich leicht auf > 130 kg
Dann wird das mit den cross-rides nix.
Mir taugt das 8.9, eher sogar das AL 9.9  ungmein und es wird vermutlich das nächste Fahrrad ?

Lässt sich die Schaltung werkseitig auf 3-fach umbauen? Hat da schon mal Einer nachgefragt?
Mir taugt die 2-fach überhaupt nicht. Überlegung: Rahmenset kaufen und selber aufbauen. 

Ein 3-fach Umwerfer dürfte keine Probleme bereiten? Oder ist der Rahmen nur für 2-fach konzipiert.

Besten Dank.

ps. oder 2-fach bestellen, testen und dann erst ein Umbau, wenn es gar nicht taugen sollte? 
mmhFuxx, was ist das nur ein komischer Trend, mit den 2-fach...


----------



## LANDOs (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es jenseits der 100 kg geht ist man mit dem Nerve AM oder jetzt AL+ besser bedient. Is aber ebnd kein 29er... 

Ich finde das AL+ ist der beste Allrounder. Allein durch die Felgen/Bereifung kann man Touren, aber auch sehr gut Trails und ab und zu  sich in den Bikepark wagen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Oktober 2012)

Jeyjoe schrieb:


> ...
> Die Crossmax SLR Laufräder des 9.9sl sind nur 100 Gramm leichter ABER laut Canyon nur bis 85 Kg freigegeben.
> Die Laufräder des 7.9, 8.9er und des 9.9er gehen laut Canyon bis 100 Kg.



Die Angaben stimmen. Die sind auch bei den 26er-Rädern so angegeben. Da ich mit voller Montur wenige Kilos über 85 kg bin, habe ich mich auch gegen die SLR-Laufräder entscheiden müssen.

Habe mich glücklicherweise für die XM 1550 Tricon von DT Swiss entschieden. Die spielen in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, tragen 100 kg und sind All-Mountain-tauglich, aber als Zubehörkauf auch sauteuer (durchschnittlich 800 ). Würde ich dennoch wieder machen.


----------



## radau (18. Oktober 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Wenn es jenseits der 100 kg geht ist man mit dem Nerve AM oder jetzt AL+ besser bedient. Is aber ebnd kein 29er...



Warum? Die meisten AL+ Modelle haben doch auch Mavic Laufräder.

Bei Mavic habe ich folgende Aussage gefunden:



> Mavic empfiehlt die Einhaltung folgender Grenzen für das Gesamtgewicht von Fahrer und seiner Ausrüstung (ohne Fahrrad):
> - MTB-Laufräder: 85 kg bei Crossmax SLR Disc, Crossmax SLR, Crossmax SL Disc 08; 100 kg bei Crossmax ST Disc, Crossmax ST, C29ssmax, Crosstrail Disc,
> Crosstrail, Crossride Disc, Crossride und Crossride UB; 115 kg bei Crossmax SX, Deetraks und Deemax UST.
> Das Einhalten dieser Empfehlungen garantiert Ihnen eine verlängerte Lebensdauer Ihrer Laufräder, maximale Performance und mehr Fahrspass.


Bin allerdings unsicher, ob das auch für die 29er Laufräder gilt....von den 29er steht auch nix in der Canyon FAQ.
Tendenziell sollten die 26er doch stabiler sein, oder?
Ich würde ja mal bei Mavic fragen, habe auf der Webseite aber keine Kontaktdaten für sowas gefunden.

Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass die Crossmax ST bei 1..2..5 kg mehr sofort auseinanderbrechen....
Das mit den 85kg bei den SLR ist natürlich "blöd"....

Jetzt habe ich die Wahl zwischen Wunschmodell mit Dämpfer-Remote und zerbröselten Laufrädern oder dem für mein Gewicht besser geeigneten Modell ohne Remote 

Fahrrad fahren ist so einfach....aber Fahrrad kaufen


----------



## LuxButz (18. Oktober 2012)

radau schrieb:


> Warum? Die meisten AL+ Modelle haben doch auch Mavic Laufräder.
> 
> Bei Mavic habe ich folgende Aussage gefunden:
> 
> ...


  @_radau_
Hallo ich habe wegen deiner bedenken bei den Crossmax SLR noch ein bisschen nachgeforscht und bei der firma TNC Hamburg folgendes gefunden
ich hoffe es hilft weiter bei deiner entscheidung ich werde mir den Laufrad satz auch bestellen für mein 29er.
Hier noch eine kurze beschreibung aus dem Text bei TNC.

*Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc Einsatzgebiet:*
Cross Country Race und Marathon. Nur fuer den Einsatz mit  Scheibenbremsen geeignet. Von Mavic fuer Fahrer bis 95 Kg empfohlen.   Diese Laufraeder koennen mit UST Reifen und auch normalen Reifen-  Schlauchkombinationen gefahren werden.
hier noch der link zur seite
_www.*tnc*-*hamburg*.com_

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Laufradsatz-Disc-6-Loch-Mod-2013--23663.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja dann geh mal in den Tech-Talk und frag mal allgemein, was man von den Mavic Laufrädern hält. Das meine ich ganz neutral ohne eine Wertung abgeben zu wollen.

Grundsätzlich wollen die meisten möhlichst leichte Laufräder und dann sollen noch möglichst stabil sein. Irgendwie ein Interessenkonflikt...


----------



## leaderfox (18. Oktober 2012)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ...Lässt sich die Schaltung werkseitig auf 3-fach umbauen? Hat da schon mal Einer nachgefragt?
> Mir taugt die 2-fach überhaupt nicht. Überlegung: Rahmenset kaufen und selber aufbauen.
> 
> Ein 3-fach Umwerfer dürfte keine Probleme bereiten? Oder ist der Rahmen nur für 2-fach konzipiert...



Hi, lt. Auskunft von Canyon ist Umbau zu 3-fach möglich.

Gruß
leaderfox


----------



## santakruzzifix (27. Oktober 2012)

leaderfox schrieb:


> Hi, lt. Auskunft von Canyon ist Umbau zu 3-fach möglich.



lt. Anfrage bei canyon soll wohl ein Umbau werkseitig nicht angeboten werden; 
weil " Canyon die jährliche Bikeproduktion lange im Voraus plant und sämtliche Komponenten modellabhängig bestellt werden. Unter anderem resultiert daraus der Preisvorteil, den Sie bei Canyon genießen." ( lt. info )


? ist der Umbau auf 3-fach-Kurbel + 3-fach-Umwerfer bei dem Rahmentyp generell möglich? 

ps
lt. canyon: 
Der *Rahmen *ist für ein Fahrergewicht von* 120 kg zugelassen*. Die Mavic *Crossride Laufräder* werden aber nur bis* 100 kg freigegeben*. Am Laufradsatz sind vorne und hinten* 24 Speichen* verbaut.


wie ist denn der VK nur für den XXL-Rahmen+Dämpfer? lt. hp wird kein Einzelrahmen angeboten?


----------



## ttdenimblue (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für ein Nerve Al 29. Bisher bin ich ein HT (Komplett SLX) gefahren und bin mit Shimano Komponenten sehr zufrieden. Aus diesem Grund kommt für mich nur das 9.9 oder 7.9 in Frage. 

-Lohnt sich der Aufpreis (bessere Gabel, Bremse, LRS)? Bremse würde ich evt. tauschen auf SLX oder XT
-die Crossmax ST sind zwar schön leicht, aber haben Alu (bzw Zicral)Speichen. Gibt es Erfahrungen dazu ? Was hält das LR aus?

Danke und Gruss
Andy


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Oktober 2012)

mc83 schrieb:


> Ja klingt nicht gut! Zudem sind die Modelle ja auch erst im März lieferbar. Ich hoffe ja früher.



Ich habe eben auch noch mal in Koblenz nachgefragt. Antwort: Vor März, April wird man die Bikes nicht im Showroom sehen geschweige denn probefahren können.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. November 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Antwort: Vor März, April wird man die Bikes nicht im Showroom sehen geschweige denn probefahren können.



hmm, die Lieferzeiten sind schon elend lange dort?
evtl. wird es ein Cube? 
Die Rahmenform ist halt beim Nerve 29 etwas dezenter


----------



## ChrisKing (6. November 2012)

mir hats das 29er fully auch angetan  bin aber noch etwas unschlüssig, ob das bike vom federweg und der geometrie her nich etwas zu sportlich ist? bedingt durch die großen laufräder soll sich der federweg von 110mm ja nach wesentlich mehr anfühlen, hab ich gehört?

ich hab im moment ein 29er hartail, (was ich jetz allerdings verkaufe) und mag das 29er fahrgefühl einfach. möchte jetz aber ein schlichtes, wendiges, relativ leichtes (geht dann über tuning, werde das günstigste nerve 29 modell nehmen) 29er trailbike für touren, trails, alpenüberquerung iiiiiiirgendwann  und für solche flow trails in bikeparks.

habe es mal mit dem specialized camber 29er verglichen, was hier im forum getestet wurde http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/09/kurzfahrbericht-specialized-camber-comp-29-2013/

stack/reach camber: 624/445
stack/reach nerve 29: 616,6/430

das camber fühlt sich also länger an? sprich ich sitz gestreckter und nicht so kompakt/gedrungen drauf wie auch dem canyon?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. November 2012)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> mir hats das 29er fully auch angetan  bin aber noch etwas unschlüssig, ob das bike vom federweg und der geometrie her nich etwas zu sportlich ist? bedingt durch die großen laufräder soll sich der federweg von 110mm ja nach wesentlich mehr anfühlen, hab ich gehört?
> 
> ich hab im moment ein 29er hartail, (was ich jetz allerdings verkaufe) und mag das 29er fahrgefühl einfach. möchte jetz aber ein schlichtes, wendiges, relativ leichtes (geht dann über tuning, werde das günstigste nerve 29 modell nehmen) 29er trailbike für touren, trails, alpenüberquerung iiiiiiirgendwann  und für solche flow trails in bikeparks.
> 
> ...



Da ich auch u.a. diese beiden Bikes im Blick habe, man das Canyon aber im direkten Vergleich aber noch nicht fahren kann, mal eine theoretische Vermutung zum Thema.

Das Canyon hat ja nun Rahmengröße 19". Kann es sein, dass L bei Specialized 20" ist? Das würde den Größenunterschied erklären.


----------



## mc83 (8. November 2012)

zu den Größen: mir kommt vor, dass das Canyon immer zwischen zwei Specialized Größen liegt. Bei mir also zwischen L und M mit einer Tendenz zum L.

Zu den Federelementen: Ich konnte nun endlich herausfinden wo die Unterschiede zwischen Performance und Evolution sind.
Factory mit und ohne Kashima: Fit Kartusche mit verstellbaren Trail Mode
Performance: Fit Kartusche
Evolution: Open Bath

Alle natürlich CTD!

Gewichtsersparnis um die 30 - 50gr (Performance zu Evolution).
Performancesteigerung weiß ich nicht.

Für mich ist somit der Aufpreis nicht rechtzufertigen (bei mir besonders, da ich aktuell lieber Shimano fahre und da kommt dann das günstigste in Frage)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (8. November 2012)

So, jetzt mache ich das Verwirrspiel mal perfekt.
Hab hier das Produktfoto vom Nerve 7.9 in der Farbe Storm angehängt.
Laut Produktbeschreibung ist die Federgabel eine Evolution, wie auch an der Banderole am oberen Teil der Gabel zu erkennen ist. Nun schaut mal nach unten übers Rebound Rädchen.
Da klebt ein FiT Aufkleber, also das Zeichen, dass die Gabel eine Fit Kartusche hat...

Ich glaube bei OEM Gabeln mixen die einfach alles durcheinander.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. November 2012)

backstein689 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mache ich das Verwirrspiel mal perfekt.
> Hab hier das Produktfoto vom Nerve 7.9 in der Farbe Storm angehängt.
> Laut Produktbeschreibung ist die Federgabel eine Evolution, wie auch an der Banderole am oberen Teil der Gabel zu erkennen ist. Nun schaut mal nach unten übers Rebound Rädchen.
> Da klebt ein FiT Aufkleber, also das Zeichen, dass die Gabel eine Fit Kartusche hat...
> ...



Stimmt. Aber auch nur, wenn die Bilder denn tatsächlich dem ab Frühjahr zu kaufenden Produkt entsprechen.


----------



## backstein689 (8. November 2012)

Hab nochmal auf der Fox Seite nachgeschaut.
Dort steht: Featured on all Evolution Series forks, these dampers have the same structural design as FIT, with rebound on the bottom, compression on top, and modular remote capabilities.

Also steht FIT drauf, aber ist nicht zu 100% drin...

Quelle: http://www.foxracingshox.com/technology.php?m=bike&t=oc&ref=lnav_tech


----------



## madmaxmatt (9. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich will mir das AL 29 in der Version 7.9 zulegen. Der Aufpreis zum nächsten Modell lohnt m.E. nicht und ich habe zuhause noch etwas Tuning Potenial rumliegen (Carbonrizer, Sattel, Pedalen, etc.) 

Mir geht es genauso wie mc83, ich liege zwischen M und L und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Canyon rät mir zu einem M, sagt aber auch, dass ich auch ein L fahren könnte. Toll. Bislang fahr ich ein Race Hardtail in 19" und davor hatte ich sogar ein 20" Fully. Stelle mir vor, dass es auf Touren mit einem 44er Rahmen (M!) etwas ungemütlich werden könnte, wobei die Hausrunde damit sicher auch Spaß macht. Da aber wohl keiner von euch je ein AL29er getestet hat, brauche ich ja auch nicht nach Erfahrungen und "gefühlter Rahmenhöhe" fragen.

Weiss jemand von euch zufällig, ob die Crossride LR tubeless ready sind? Da könnte man dann auch nochmal etwas an Gewicht sparen. 

Würde auch gern die leidige schwarze (OEM wohl immer schwarz...) 2-fach Kurbel raushauen und dafür die schöne silberne verbauen. Taugt mir weit mehr! Ganganzeige von den SLX Shiftern weg, evtl. würde ich statt der Avid 3 eine etwas höherwertige, leistungsstärkere Bremse verbauen ... 

Zuguterletzt... zu welcher Farbe tendiert ihr? Ich denke, Storm ist nicht der Canyon Einheitsbrei... dieses schwarz/weiss sehen wir ja schon lange. 

Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Canyon den Liefertermin KW13/KW14 auch einhalten kann. Ansonsten würd ich wohl die Krise kriegen ...


----------



## mc83 (9. November 2012)

Ich liege nicht zwischen m und l. Mit 187 eher zwischen l und xl. Aber da ein 29er eh Träger ist, wird's ein l. Getunt wird bei mir dann mit der Zeit auch. Farbe natürlich storm. Das ist mal was anderes.

Gruß


----------



## Skeletor23 (11. November 2012)

Gibts eigentlich mitlerweile irgendwo nen Testbericht von dem Rad?
Schwanke im Moment auch zwischen Camber 29 und Nerve Al 29.

Ich befürchte nur, wenn ich bis nach einer Probefahrt irgendwann im Frühjahr warte, dann ist die Wartezeit schon bis Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (11. November 2012)

Gibt nur die Testberichte vom Demoday oder diversen anderen Testtagen für Händler. Siehe google. Bei Youtube findest du glaub ich auch 1-2 Berichte. 

Finde das Nerve sieht um einiger heißer als als das Camber ... plus: einiges mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Skeletor23 (11. November 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Gibt nur die Testberichte vom Demoday oder diversen anderen Testtagen für Händler. Siehe google. Bei Youtube findest du glaub ich auch 1-2 Berichte.
> 
> Finde das Nerve sieht um einiger heißer als als das Camber ... plus: einiges mehr fürs Geld.



ich find auch das es toll aussieht. Gut das Camber gefällt mir auch sehr gut. aber ein Rad kaufen ohne mich vorher drauf zu setzen fällt mir schwer.


----------



## madmaxmatt (14. November 2012)

Soooo... altes Rad verkauft. Jetzt sollte ich eigentlich mal bestellen 

AL 29 7.9, ich komme. Und ich werd dich noch bisschen pimpen.


----------



## madmaxmatt (15. November 2012)

Bestellung erledigt. Jetzt heisst es warten ...


----------



## gewürz (29. November 2012)

ttdenimblue schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für ein Nerve Al 29. Bisher bin ich ein HT (Komplett SLX) gefahren und bin mit Shimano Komponenten sehr zufrieden. Aus diesem Grund kommt für mich nur das 9.9 oder 7.9 in Frage.
> 
> ...




Hallo an Alle,

ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung ein neues Bike zu kaufen und die Canyons haben es mir angetan. Allen voran das Nerve AL 29. Ich habe genau vor den gleichen Fragen wie Andy oben. 

Ist der Komponentenunterschied (7.9 zu 9.9) den Aufpreis wert? Nicht vom Gewicht her, denn 500g spar ich mir am einfachsten indem ich öfter in die Pedale trete . Eher von der Funktion.

Da ja Rahmen und Dämpfer gleich sind, sind ja die entscheidenden Fragen: Ist die Gabel, die Bremsen, die Laufräder und der Umwerfer den Aufpreis wert? Was macht die Gabel vom 9.9 soviel besser als die vom 7.9? 

Aber evtl. wird's doch "nur" ein Grand Canyon AL 29 9.9... 

Das sich entscheiden immer so schwierig sein muss 

Danke,

Gewürz


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2013)

Heute bei Canyon, da mich u.a. das Nerve AL29 interessiert. Sie haben zumindest einen ausstattungstechnischen "Prototypen" in schwarz-elox Größe M da, der auch probegefahren werden kann.
Das Canyon-Hofgelände lässt jetzt nun keine ausgiebigste Probefahrt zu, aber sie haben dort wenigstens viel angelegten Schotter...fährt sich überraschend wendig und agil, bin positiv überrascht. Auch von der ausführlichen und freundlichen Beratung.
Mit meinen 182/90 SL würde ich aber schon zu L tendieren. Zu den beiden Farbvarianten folgendes: Der schwarze Rahmen ist ja voll eloxiert und die weißen Flächen werden nachträglich aufgebracht. Da wäre mir aber alles in allem zuviel weiß am Rad, klar das meiste ließe sich gegen schwarz tauschen, die Laufrad-Decals ab usw., leider aber die weiße Gabel nicht.
Das stormgrau ist auch am Nerve AL 9.0 lackiert, gefällt optisch sehr gut, recht dunkel und matter Lack. Anbauteile und Gabel in schwarz, Laufrad-Decals stören da auch nicht.
Bin nun sehr schwer am überlegen, ein schöner Nachmittag wars! 

P.S.: Das 29er HT ist wohl eher nichts für mich, habe das ebenfalls probegefahren, da liegt von der Schotter-Traktion und HR-Stabilität doch einiges zwischen dem und dem Fully.


----------



## mc83 (6. Januar 2013)

Hei, hattest du ein Foto auch gemacht?
Mit Deiner Größe und SL war ein M viel zu kompackt oder ging es noch so grad?

gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2013)

Leider keine Fotos...deeply sorry...das dort fahrbare M ist von der Ausstattung her nicht Serie, XT und Crossmax ST, schwarz ano mit schwarzer Fox...schlicht aber ergreifend 

Von der Geo war es mir nicht viel zu kompakt, ging noch so, ich hatte aber auch nicht das hier und da beschriebene Gefühl "im Rad zu sitzen". Sattelstütze war 3,5 bis 4 cm am MAX ausgezogen, Lenker ein ziemlich gerader 700er. In der Serie soll es mit einem 1.5" Riser kommen.
Die Schwalbe-Reifen haben mich - gut, Probefahrt kann bei Canyon leider nicht so exzessiv sein - auf den Schotterstücken mehr überzeugt, als ich es von der 26ern in Erinnerung habe. Wie Serie, vorne RoRo 2.25, hinten RaRa 2.25, jeweils Evo-Ausführung.

Jedenfalls hat mich der gestrige Nachmittag dann doch genügend überzeugt, dass ich nun mein L in storm-acid bestellt habe. Lenkertechnisch brauch ich aber etwas stärker gekröpftes, werde mir daher einen Ritchey WCS Flat 10D mit 660er Breite holen.

lg


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Januar 2013)

660er Breite wird zu schmal sein auf einem 29er Tourenfully. 700 sollte m.E. wegen der höheren Kreiselkräfte das Minimum sein. 

Ich persönlich warte auch gespannt auf den ersten Kontakt mit dem Nerve.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2013)

Wir werden sehen, jedenfalls komme ich von 580/26 ohne Probleme  finde das zu 660/29 schon noch einen Sprung, bleibe auch bei "mitohne Hornys" ....letztendlich macht aber eben nur Selbstversuch kluch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vantom (12. Januar 2013)

@ Trail Surfer
ich will mir ein AL29 holen und das PPS spuckt auch Größe M aus, bin 179 mit SL84, denkst du das M haut hin? Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2013)

Hi,
wenn mir eine 6 cm tiefere Sitzposition 6 cm gepasst hätte, wäre M sicherlich eine Option gewesen. Deine Schrittlänge ist auf jeden Fall korrekt? Welche 29er hast du schon probegefahren? 
Weiß jetzt aber auch gar nicht, ob nicht ein anderer Hersteller, etwas Geo-ähnliches zum 29er Nerve anbietet, was ja auch eine Option wäre, ggf. sogar mit Händler/Vertrieb in deiner Umgebung.
Aber - wenn es nun unbedingt DAS sein muss - da dürfte L wohl zu groß sein, und du hast eh keine Wahl es jetzt so zu ordern 

LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> 660er Breite wird zu schmal sein auf einem 29er Tourenfully. 700 sollte m.E. wegen der höheren Kreiselkräfte das Minimum sein.


Also, letztendlich dafür  denn....



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, jedenfalls komme ich von 580/26 ohne Probleme  finde das zu 660/29 schon noch einen Sprung ....





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ....letztendlich macht aber eben nur Selbstversuch kluch


....der nun ergeben hat, dass mit 700er Breite doch besser taugt  aber zum Glück gibt es den gleichen Lenker eben auch in jener Breite....bestellt


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2013)

Freut mich, dass die Theorie in der Praxis bestätigt wurde. 

Ich bin derzeit dabei, sogar mein 120-mm-26er-Fully von 680 mm Lenkerbreite auf 720 mm umzurüsten (gleichzeitig Vorbau von 90 auf 80 mm reduziert), um eine bessere Trailtauglichkeit mitsamt 2,4er Reifen zu bekommen. Ich kann ja dann mal von den Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## madmaxmatt (31. Januar 2013)

Boah Leute...

seit der Bestellung im Dezember überlege ich nun hin und her, ob ich nicht doch auf M umsteige... hab das AL 29 7.9 in L bestellt (183cm/85SL). Canyon sagt M, ich sag 44,5cm sind zu klein. Canyon sagt "Auf dem Trail verliert das evtl die Wendigkeit"... ich sag ich bin aber schon immer mind. 48cm RH gefahren, eher 49-50cm, auf Hardtail (29er) wie auf Fully (26er). 

Ich tendiere dazu, beim L zu bleiben und den 90er Vorbau in einen 70er zu tauschen. Wird etwas agiler. Was meint ihr? Ich denke, für mein Einsatzgebiet vor der Haustüre (Touren mit viel Singletrailanteilen... Schwarzwald halt  ) sollte das geeignet sein, oder?

Weitere Tuningvorhaben: Decals am LRS runter (Aussehen...), auf Tubeless umrüsten, 680er Carbonrizer (Easton), und ich würd zu gern die schwarze XT Kurbel (scheiss OEM.. gibts nur in schwarz bei Canyon) in eine silberne tauschen. Ach ja: Die Avid 3 kommt sicherlich SOFORT runter. Damit komm ich nicht zum stehen. Eine MT6 ist angedacht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2013)

In deinem Fall kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das M die passendere Größe ist. Jedenfalls ist die ja in KO probefahrbar und du könntest dann quasi sofort verifizieren, wie passend die Größe für dich ist. Im übrigen sind die Sitzrohrlängen ja auch nicht horizontal gemessen... lG


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich 184/86 saß Anfang Januar auf dem Prototypen. Drehte 2-3 Runden auf dem Parkplatz, fühlte mich dabei nicht wohl, hätte hier L bevorzugt.


----------



## saken (5. Februar 2013)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 bzw. das AL 9.9 SL. Fahre eher Touren als Bergab zu rasen, deswegen soll es auch ein 29er werden und kein 650b. Bin 184cm groß und habe ca. eine Schrittlänge von 86cm bei ca. 84kg Köprermasse . Werde aber (sofern ich mich dazu entschließe ein Bike zu kaufen) vorher mal bei Canyon eine Testfahrt/-sitzen machen.

Welche Bikes habt ihr euch denn noch so alternativ ausgesucht in dem Preisbereich von 2500-3000?

Und für welchen Zweck wollt ihr das Bike nutzen?


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Februar 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Weitere Tuningvorhaben: .....auf Tubeless umrüsten, ...



Die CrossRide sind nicht tubeless-ready, die Crossmax ST und SLR schon...

Daher hab ich nen 9.9er bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (6. Februar 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Die CrossRide sind nicht tubeless-ready, die Crossmax ST und SLR schon...
> 
> Daher hab ich nen 9.9er bestellt...



Man kriegt (fast) alles tubeless...


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Februar 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Man kriegt (fast) alles tubeless...



Klar... Aber Out-of-the-box ists doch seehr komfortabel...


----------



## madmaxmatt (6. Februar 2013)

joah, da hast du recht. 
vielleicht mach ich auch direkt einen anderen LRS rein. die bremsen werden auf jeden fall getauscht. Avid 3 geht einfach gar nicht. 

freu mich schon mega auf das bike... wenns nur endlich soweit wäre!!


----------



## saken (6. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden der ein Nerve AL 29er hat oder sind die ersten Auslieferungen erst ab KW 20+?


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Februar 2013)

saken schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden der ein Nerve AL 29er hat oder sind die ersten Auslieferungen erst ab KW 20+?


KW 13 gehts los... Meins kommt wohl KW 14.


----------



## mc83 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten!

Mich würde mal Eure bestellte Bikegröße und Eure Körpermaße interessieren.

Ich:
187 / 188
SL 89
Bike: L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubberduck007 (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Größe: 187
SL: 91
Bike in L bestellt.


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (10. Februar 2013)

184
91cm
Grösse L

btw. ich würde gerne ein paar fettere schlappen draufziehen. laut. der mavic hp gehen max. 2,3 drauf. 

ich würde gerne wieder 2,4 fat albert bzw. nobby nick nehmen da mir die pannensicherheit an obester  stelle steht. hatte davor bestimmt 6 reifen (verschiedene versionen vom racing ralph auf mit snake skin) plattgefahren auf meinem mtb.

könnte es da probleme geben ?

p.s. nobby nick gibts in 2.35 - passt der drauf ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Februar 2013)

182/90 - L
Vorbau wird evtl. gegen kürzeren getauscht, da meine Armlänge im Gegensatz zur Beinlänge, gut zur Körpergröße passt ;-)

- Suche noch jemanden, der an den Originalreifen Interesse hat, die ungefahren ausgetauscht werden -

@ Pfeiffenwix
Von der Probefahrt mit dem M hatte ich den Eindruck --> ja, insofern ich nicht falsch informiert bin, sollte bis 2,35" passen.


----------



## bulldogg73 (10. Februar 2013)

185/88 -L

Wird ein Reverb Stealth passen wie bei Nerve AL+ ?


----------



## mc83 (11. Februar 2013)

So wies aussieht deckt das L einen weiten Größenbereich ab. Da bin ich mal beruhigt (desto länger es dauert bis das Bike kommt, so nervöser wird man )

Wegen Stütze: ich dachte gelesen zu haben, dass die RS passen würde. Habe aber soeben nachgeschaut und konnte keine Infos mehr finden.
Währe aber fein, wenn die passen würde.

Wegen den 2,4er Reifen: die Felge verträgt das sicher, aber der Nutzen mit der geringen Maulweite wird nicht so groß sein wie bei einer breiteren Felge. Ob die aber im Rahmen platz haben, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (11. Februar 2013)

macht sinn, danke für die info. ich probier dann mal die 2.35 aus.


----------



## skypewalker (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

bin 1, 74, hab SL 80 und habs mir in M bestellt. Bin ein cube stereo 29 140 in 18" probegefahren und das hat soweit sehr gut gepasst. Da die geometrie sehr ähnlich, das cube sogar tendenziell ein bisschen größer ist hab ich keine bedenken dass es zu groß wird. Dass es einen anderen einsatzzweck hat ist klar, aber zum vergleichen der größen haut das schon hin.

Im canyon katalog steht dass eine reverb stealth optional nachgerüstet werden kann.

Bis dann und viel spaß beim warten...


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2013)

Anfang des Jahres bestellt, da ist die rund Hälfte der Wartezeit inzwischen schon rum


----------



## G_Radelt (13. Februar 2013)

Die RockShox Reverb Stealth passt. Canyon schreibt bei der Beschreibung des Rahmens, dass, zusätzlich zu den innen verlegten Zügen, die Führung der Stütze ebenso innen verlegt werden kann bzw. der Rahmen für die RS Stealth vorbereitet ist.

Ich habe das 9.9 SL geordert. Rahmengröße L bei 1,90m Körpergröße und 89cm Schrittlänge. Liefertermin ist KW 18. Tauschen werde ich nur die Crossmax SLR, weil ich mit 92kg plus Rucksack für den AlpenX eindeutig zu schwer den LRS bin. Am liebsten hätte ich stattdessen die American Classic MTB oder DT Swiss Tricon, aber beide sind schwer zu bekommen. Vermutlich werde ich daher Crossmax ST nehmen.


----------



## paskalle (22. Februar 2013)

Echt doof.....

Für alle, die wie ich drauf warten und nicht sicher sind, ob es denn das nerve 29er auch tatsächlich ist:

Im Showroom def. erst ab KW 17 (Größe M und L) so wie es auch in der Verfügbarkeit angegeben ist. Aussage Hotline Canyon heute.

Da ich das Bike vorher in jedem Fall nochmal Probe fahren will und es auch vergleichen möchte ist ein Tag in Koblenz eingeplant. Die Katze im Sack will ich ja auch nicht kaufen...

Tipp der Hotline den Auftrag auf Zahlung gegen Vorkasse ändern. So kann ich entspannt vor Ort testen und im Zweifel den Auftrag ändern (wenn es dann doch das normale Nerve AL sein soll) bzw. es mitnehmen oder nachsenden lassen....

Doof, wenn nicht mal ein Testbike vorher aufgebaut und ausprobiert werden kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2013)

Oh je, das sind ja nun wirklich ein paar falsche Infos im Beitrag darüber...erstens gibt es schon ein M in Koblenz, das probegefahren werden kann; eben nur nicht mit Serienausstattung.
Zweitens werden die ersten Showroom-Bikes spätestens mit der ersten Lieferung in KW 13/14 vorhanden sein.
Drittens, wer sich eine falsche Größe geordert hat, muss sich für die andere Größe hinten anstellen...außer man macht es, wie mir geraten wurden, beide Größen bestellen aber nur eine abholen.
Viertens, die Mitarbeiter der Canyon-Hotline sind ja grundsätzlich freundlich und hilfsbereit. Jedoch wurde mir auch schon am Telefon "BS" erzählt, welches dann später von der Canyon Teamleitung VK revidiert wurde......werden konnte.
Die Sache mit dem doppelt bestellen, mögen andere gut finden, ich konnte mich aber auch ohne entscheiden


----------



## Burneddd (26. Februar 2013)

Hi, Hab jetzt das Nerve in L geordert bei 188/88. Bin aber schwer verunsichert da Kumpel meint ich solle auf jeden Fall XL nehmen. 
Cube Ams 120 pro 29 bin ich beim Händler probegefahren und da war das XL eher besser (am Parkplatz...). Die GeometrieDaten im Vergleich: Cube XL Reach 433- Nerve L Reach 430, Stack 635 zu 616. 
Bei meinem eher langen Oberkörper ist der ähnliche ReachWert wichtiger und damit das Nerve L passend. So moin Gedankengang. Würdet ihr da zustimmen (die nette Dame vonna Canyon Hotline war überfordert mit mir...)


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. Februar 2013)

Bin 184/86 und fahre ein Nerve AL7.0 in L. Die Rahmengröße paßt perfekt zu mir.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Februar 2013)

Lass dich nicht verunsichern: Nerve in L ist genau die richtige Größe. 

Ich hingegen mit 183/86 hänge laut Canyon-Größenrechner genau zwischen M und L. Muss also eine Probefahrt her. 

Zzt. tendiere ich jedoch eher zum neuen Radon Slide 29" mit 130 mm. Mal die Praxis abwarten.


----------



## Burneddd (26. Februar 2013)

130mm Federweg ist schon gut. Da ist das Canyon mit dem 110 Federweg benachteiligt. Angeblich sollen die 29er Reifen da einiges wettmachen.


----------



## mc83 (3. März 2013)

Hatte mir am Freitag mal das Cube 120 29 in 19' angeschaut und eine Runde damit gedreht. Von der Größe her ein bischen zu klein, daher sollte das Nerve in L eigentlich passen. Was mir beim Cube aber negativ aufgefallen ist: das Oberrohr ist echt hoch. Im steileren Gelände - falls man da nach vorne mal absteigt - könnte das ein echter Nachteil sein. Ich glaube da ist das Nerve besser.

KW14 kommt aber immer näher, ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. März 2013)

In der neuen Mountainbike gewinnt das Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL übrigens seinen ersten Vergleichstest.


----------



## Dinocek (9. März 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin ja neu hier und daher würd ich mich gerne mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin 23 und fahre seit 9 Jahren ein altes Scott Hardtail, welches mir mein Vater quasi "vererbt" hat .
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Fully um die 2T . Favorit ist auf jeden Fall das Nerve AL 29. Ähnlich wie meine Vorredner schwanke ich auch zwischen dem "billigen" 7.9 und dem teureren 9.9. Mich würde allerdings am meisten der Unterschied der Laufräder zueinander interessieren. Die "crossride" sind 310g schwerer als die "crossmax st"; mich würde vorallem eure Meinung hierzu interessieren. Besteht da vom Fahrgefühl her so viel Unterschied, dass man den Mehrpreis für den 9.9 zahlen sollte (natürlich mit besserer Ausstattung insgesamt).
Man hört halt immer, wie wichtig die Laufräder seien und ich kann mir darunter halt echt nicht viel vorstellen, da ich wirklich ein Uralt-Bike fahre.
Oder wäre es ratsam das 7.9 zu kaufen und dann andere Laufräder draufzuhauen? -ich bin maßlos überfordert, vlt könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen.

Beste Grüße,

Hannes


----------



## aux29 (10. März 2013)

So, ich bin jetzt gestern endlich mal nach Koblenz gefahren um, bevor mein Bike in KW 13 kommt, eine Probefahrt zu machen. Obwohl dort momentan nur ein Prototyp in M steht hat es sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt. Nach Probefahrt und wirklich sehr guter und ausführlicher Beratung, bin ich jetzt mehr den je üüberzeugt das richtige Bike bestellt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. März 2013)

@ aux29
Schon vor einiger Zeit bestellt und jetzt persönlich von der richtigen Größenwahl überzeugt oder das M gefahren und jetzt ein XL in schwarz-weiß bestellt?

@ Dinocek
Bei den 700 Euro Preisunterschied zwischen 9.9 und 7.9 würde ich die Tubeless-Fähigkeit der Laufräder als einzigen funktionalen Pluspunkt der Ausstattung sehen. Sicher gibt es bessere Tubeless-Laufräder für 700 Euro, weil leichter und trotzdem steifer.
Ist am Ende alles Ansichtssache und höchst subjektiv --> habe mich selbst für das 7.9 und gegen das 9.9 entschieden, mein Budget hätte beides hergegeben


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. März 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin ja neu hier und daher wÃ¼rd ich mich gerne mal kurz vorstellen.
> Ich bin 23 und fahre seit 9 Jahren ein altes Scott Hardtail, welches mir mein Vater quasi "vererbt" hat .
> ...



Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde definitiv zum 9.9 greifen. Das 9.9 SL muss nicht sein, u.a. weil ich mit kompletter Austattung und (Trink-)Rucksack fÃ¼r die Crossmax-SLR-LaufrÃ¤der (max. 85 kg) minimal zu schwer bin. http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/docs/products/10_117.pdf

Deshalb habe ich mich bei meinem aktuellen Trailbike auch fÃ¼r die DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon entschieden: halten im Vergleich zu Mavic mehr aus, sind besser verarbeitet, man kommt Ã¼berall an Ersatzteile und trotzdem sehr leicht. Ich habe mit dem Austausch des kpl. Laufradsatzes rund 400 g eingespart. Und ja, ich merke dank der nun reduzierten KreiselkrÃ¤fte deutlich, dass mein 26"-Bike agiler geworden ist. Umso mehr wÃ¼rde ich bei den im Vergleich zum 26er trÃ¤geren 29ern immer auf leichtere LaufrÃ¤der setzen! 

Stichwort Gewicht: das 9.9 ist laut Canyon 800 g leichter als 7.9. DafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich schon mehr investieren. Zumal ich noch in eine hydraulische SattelstÃ¼tze investieren wÃ¼rde (ca. + 300, 350 g). Canyon bietet die Rockshox Reverb als ZubehÃ¶r - ich glaube sogar, zu vergÃ¼nstigten Konditionen - ab Werk an (s. Papierprospekt). 

Ein weiterer Grund, mich fÃ¼r das 9.9 zu entscheiden: die Bremse. Avid Elixir 3 am 7.9 geht gar nicht! Die Elixir 7 am 9.9 ist schon Untergrenze. Ich bin halt von meiner XT-Bremse verwÃ¶hnt. 

Kurz und gut: Ich wÃ¼rde den Mehrpreis von 700 â¬ in das 9.9 investieren. Sie sind es wert. Aber: Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## aux29 (10. März 2013)

@_Trail Surfer_
Schon im Oktober in L / schwarz-weiß / 7.9 bestellt - jetzt:
- das M gefahren und dadurch in der L Wahl bestätigt worden
- durch gute Beratung überzeugt, dass das 7.9 die richtige Wahl ist obwohl ich auch bereit gewesen bis hoch zum 9.9 zu wechseln.
- bei der Farbwahl geblieben bin (der Prototyp in Koblenz ist einfach schwarz)


----------



## rubberduck007 (10. März 2013)

Hi,
habe mich für das 9.9 in Storm entschieden. War aber auch lange am Überlegen ob es nicht auch das 7.9 getan hätte. Letztendlich war mir die komplette XT Ausstattung+Mavic CrossmaxST das Geld wert. Ist echt schwer...muß jeder letztendlich für sich entscheiden. 
Ich frage mich nur warum Canyon bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt immer noch kein einziges Serienbike in Koblenz zur Verfügung hat :-(
In der neuen "Mountain Bike" ist ja auch schon ein erster, sehr positiver, Testbericht drin. Dort wurde ja bestimmt kein Prototyp getestet. Find ich ein bischen schwach von Canyon.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. März 2013)

rubberduck007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mich für das 9.9 in Storm entschieden. War aber auch lange am Überlegen ob es nicht auch das 7.9 getan hätte. Letztendlich war mir die komplette XT Ausstattung+Mavic CrossmaxST das Geld wert. Ist echt schwer...muß jeder letztendlich für sich entscheiden.
> Ich frage mich nur warum Canyon bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt immer noch kein einziges Serienbike in Koblenz zur Verfügung hat :-(
> In der neuen "Mountain Bike" ist ja auch schon ein erster, sehr positiver, Testbericht drin. Dort wurde ja bestimmt kein Prototyp getestet. Find ich ein bischen schwach von Canyon.



Das nennt man Marketing: Den Kunden den Mund früh wässrig machen, durch fundierte und sehr gute bis ausgezeichnete Testergebnisse (wie bei Canyon üblich) den Kunden schließlich zum Sabbern bringen, damit dann nur wenige Wochen später beim Erscheinen des Bikes zumindest die erste Charge schnell ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. März 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde definitiv zum 9.9 greifen...
> Stichwort Gewicht: das 9.9 ist laut Canyon 800 g leichter als 7.9. Dafür würde ich schon mehr investieren...
> Ein weiterer Grund, mich für das 9.9 zu entscheiden: die Bremse. Avid Elixir 3 am 7.9 geht gar nicht! Die Elixir 7 am 9.9 ist schon Untergrenze. Ich bin halt von meiner XT-Bremse verwöhnt.
> 
> Kurz und gut: Ich würde den Mehrpreis von 700  in das 9.9 investieren. Sie sind es wert. Aber: Nur meine Meinung.



Stichwort Gewicht: Die 800 Gramm Unterschied würde ich mir gerne einmal vorrechnen lassen, woher sich diese Ersparnis real ableiten soll. 
Laufrad 300 Gramm, Kassette 100 Gramm kann ich für < 40 Euro tauschen, woher die restlichen 400 Gramm?
Stichwort Bremse: Wenn XT schon besser als selbst eine Elixir 7 und ich finde, die 3er ist in der Tat nicht das gelbe vom Ei, dann dürfte ein Ersatz durch Shimano SLX immer noch verhältnismäßig günstig werden, da funktional scheinbar kein Unterschied zu XT.

Wie schon gesagt, alles subjektiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rubberduck007 (10. März 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das nennt man Marketing: Den Kunden den Mund früh wässrig machen, durch fundierte und sehr gute bis ausgezeichnete Testergebnisse (wie bei Canyon üblich) den Kunden schließlich zum Sabbern bringen, damit dann nur wenige Wochen später beim Erscheinen des Bikes zumindest die erste Charge schnell ausverkauft ist.


Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Leider wahr. Denke mal, Testbericht hin oder her, wir werden schon nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.
Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. März 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Stichwort Gewicht: Die 800 Gramm Unterschied würde ich mir gerne einmal vorrechnen lassen, woher sich diese Ersparnis real ableiten soll.
> Laufrad 300 Gramm, Kassette 100 Gramm kann ich für < 40 Euro tauschen, woher die restlichen 400 Gramm?
> Stichwort Bremse: Wenn XT schon besser als selbst eine Elixir 7 und ich finde, die 3er ist in der Tat nicht das gelbe vom Ei, dann dürfte ein Ersatz durch Shimano SLX immer noch verhältnismäßig günstig werden, da funktional scheinbar kein Unterschied zu XT.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, alles subjektiv



Hm, könntest Recht haben.

Laufradsatz 315 g und 424  Differenz
Kassette Deore zu XT 120 g und 25  Differenz
Umwerfer und Schaltgriffe Gewicht und Preis fast zu vernachlässigen
Bremse Elixir 7 zu 3 50 g und ca. 70 

Die Gabel beim 9.9 ist auch noch einmal hochwertiger, leichter und teurer.

Sind unterm Strich aber (wohlwollend) geschätzt höchstens 600 g. Der Preisunterschied könnte als VK aber hinkommen.

Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Dinocek (10. März 2013)

hey, danke erstmal an alle! hilft mir schon mal gut weiter.



rubberduck007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ist echt schwer...muß jeder letztendlich für sich entscheiden.



aber genau das ist ja die krux! 

dass leichtere laufräder immer agiler sind, ist schon klar, die frage ist nur, ob die 2020g beim 7.9 noch akzeptabel sind? -natürlich auch wieder subjektiv 

aber die könnte man ja ggf auch bei zeiten mal tauschen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. März 2013)

Rothaarsteiger, so würde ich es eben auch einschätzen. Das einzige, was ich mir sonst noch vorstellen kann, um weitere Gramm in Richtung Herstellerangabe zu finden: Canyon macht sich die Mühe, wiegt Reifen und Schläuche, Lenker/Vorbau/Stütze vom selben Modell, verbaut die nach Gewicht in den jeweiligen Modellen. Kann ich mir aber nicht so wirklich vorstellen, vielleicht schicken Crankbros oder Schwalbe es ja auch sortiert  jetzt genug meinerseits, bin sonst auch kein Verschwörungstheoretiker 
Dinocek, 2020 Gramm plus Schläuche plus die leichten Reifen, das Gesamtgewicht des LRS ist ja nun nicht sooo schlecht, setz ich lieber erst mal ordentlich aufs Rad, gib Gas, hab Spaß und wem der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor ein Unwort ist, kauft sich meist sowieso kein Canyon :-O


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (10. März 2013)

immer diese diskussionen ums gewicht. die angaben auf den herstellerseiten stimmen sowieso nie. das bike wird in grösse L bestimmt paar gramm mehr wiegen.

mein ratschlag, nimm das günstige und nimm ein paar kilo ab, fertig 

p.s.: bin ich der einziger der sich das 8.9 bestellt hat ?


----------



## Dinocek (10. März 2013)

> mein ratschlag, nimm das günstige und nimm ein paar kilo ab, fertig



haha, damit hab ich - noch- keine probleme
außerdem bin ich die letzten jahre 16 kg hardtail gefahren, dass wird jetzt dann mit nem neuen bike ein unterschied wie tag und nacht werden...



> 2020 Gramm plus Schläuche plus die leichten Reifen, das Gesamtgewicht des LRS ist ja nun nicht sooo schlecht



aber wenn doch die mehrheit hier die schwereren lrs bestellt hat, dann bin ich etwas beruhigt^^


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. März 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> immer diese diskussionen ums gewicht. die angaben auf den herstellerseiten stimmen sowieso nie. das bike wird in grösse L bestimmt paar gramm mehr wiegen.



Ist so. Nimm das 9.9 SL. Angabe auf der Canyon-Seite 11,6 kg, im Test in der aktuellen MountainBike in L 12,1 ohne Pedale.

Grundsätzlich halte ich für mich persönlich ein leichtes, aber noch immer robustes Bike für wichtig. Ich finde, unnötiges Gewicht am Bike ist bergauf und auch bergab, z.B. in kniffligen Trailpassagen, spürbar.

Zu "meinem" Canyon AL 29:

Aufgrund des o.g. Tests habe ich für das für mich in Frage kommende 9.9 12,5 kg (L) ohne Pedale ausgerechnet. Macht mit Pedalen 12,9 kg. Da ich die werksseitig aufgezogenen Rennpellen aber ohnehin runterschmeißen und durch Nobbys oder Mountain Kings ersetzen würde, kämen bei mir noch mal ca. 300 g dazu (daher leichtere Laufräder  ) plus ca. 300 g für eine RockShox Reverb (die originale Iridium wiegt ja schon gut 300 g  ). Eventuell würde die Umrüstung auf Tubeless die schwereren Reifen egalisieren, je nachdem welche Schläuche drin sind. Trotzdem würde sich "mein" Nerve AL 29 im Bereich von ca. 13 kg bewegen, da ich außerdem u.a. statt des schweren Serienlenkers (deutlich über 300 g) meinen bereits vorhandenen 720 mm Answer Pro Taper in Carbon (207 g) und einen leichteren (und kürzeren?) Vorbau verwenden würde.

Ist ja auch nur meine Meinung zum Thema "Diät".


----------



## mc83 (10. März 2013)

Ob es Elixier 3 oder 7 sind ist egal. Ich hatte Probleme mit meinen alten 7ern, ein Kollege hat Probleme mit seinen neuen 7ern,...

Bei mir kommen slx oder xt drauf, die funktionieren einfach super und kosten nicht so viel. Die Deore Kasette ist ein Verschleißteil und die anderen Sachen sind nicht viel schwerer als x9 oder xt. Einzig die Laufräder währen eine Überlegung, wobei eine Kombi aus Hope und NoTubes dann bei dem zu zahlenden Aufpreis auch leicht drin währe. Alles in allem ist es eine Geschmacks bzw. Ansichtssache. Mir währe es der Aufpreis nicht wert, da das günstige mit slx und xt über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist.

Gruß


----------



## Dinocek (14. März 2013)

also vielen dank für die beratung.
hab mir jetzt das 7.9er bestellt. lieferung vss. kw 15, hoffe das klappt
...kanns kaum noch erwarten!!!


----------



## knuddelbaers (14. März 2013)

Kann man eigtl ohne weiteres die Elixir Bremse gegen eine Shimano XT Bremse beim Nerve 9.9 SL und 8.9 tauschen? Ich habe bedenken, da SRAM ja eine Matchmaker Schelle (also Bremse und Schalthebel an einer Schelle) benutzt. Die Schalthebel bei SRAM sind dadurch viel kürzer, als die von Shimano. Und wenn man jetzt die schon kurzen Trigger noch weiter ins Lenkerinnere verlegt (wegen der zweiten Schelle), kann man dann noch ohne weiteres perfekt schalten? Eine Shimano - Sram MatchMaker gibts ja leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux29 (16. März 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> also vielen dank für die beratung.
> hab mir jetzt das 7.9er bestellt. lieferung vss. kw 15, hoffe das klappt
> ...kanns kaum noch erwarten!!!



Super, ich denke das ist die richtige Entscheidung, mein 7.9 ist für KW 13 angesagt - jetzt wird es aber auch Zeit!


----------



## mc83 (16. März 2013)

Hast du änderungen oder lässt du es so?


----------



## hesinde2006 (16. März 2013)

Hi mad,
ich habe das 29 Hardtail in m und l gefahren und gestern das Fully in M.
Ich bin Langbeiner und liege in allen Parametern genau an der Grenze von M zu L
Falls du einen kurzen Vorbau fahren möchtest ist wie ich ist das M definitiv zu klein. Man sitzt dann wie auf einem Trekkingbike... wie zwischen Lenker und Sattel eingequetscht...


----------



## Dinocek (16. März 2013)

also ich bin 193 groß und SL ist 93, hab mir ein xl bestellt, so wie das u.a. auch das "pps" ermittelt hatte. mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass bei änderung der SL auf 92, das "pps" ein "L" vorgeschlagen hat (die anderen parameter sind aber gleich geblieben).
ich denke aber, xl passt, da die meisten die hier L bestellt hatten so zwischen 185 und 190 groß sind...


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (16. März 2013)

würde ich auch sagen. bin 184 und sl 92, habe mir l bestellt.


----------



## aux29 (20. März 2013)

Habe heute Bescheid bekommen, dass mein Nerve AL 7.9 in den Versand geht.

Freu!


----------



## Power-Valve (20. März 2013)

oh, es geht los! Was hattest du fuer ne Lieferwoche? 13. KW ?


----------



## aux29 (20. März 2013)

@Power-Valve:
Ja, Lieferwoche war KW13!


----------



## Power-Valve (20. März 2013)

hm, meins soll KW 14 kommen... bin ab morgen eh erstmal bis Ostern im Urlaub, danach steht es dann bestimmt hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (20. März 2013)

ja hoffentl halten die ihre liefertermine auch einð
bei aktueller bestellung ist ja das "L" mittlerweile bei kw 17 und das "XL" bei kw 19...


----------



## Power-Valve (20. März 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> ja hoffentl halten die ihre liefertermine auch einð
> bei aktueller bestellung ist ja das "L" mittlerweile bei kw 17 und das "XL" bei kw 19...



da gehe ich mal schwer von aus. Spaetere Bestellungen schieben sich ja immer nach hinten, die koennen pro Woche ja auch nur ne bestimmte Anzahl Raeder montieren...


----------



## Dinocek (20. März 2013)

ja, das ist klar! -war etwas doof formuliert!
meinte nur, dass die nachfrage ja scheinbar sehr hoch ist; hoftl haben die sich bzgl der termine nicht zu weit aus dem fenster gelehntð!
aber das wird schon schief gehen...
halts kaum noch aus!


----------



## MTBneuling (20. März 2013)

Wäre schön, wenn die ersten Nerve AL 29 Käufer gleich ein paar Bilder machen könnten. Vor allem XL würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## paskalle (20. März 2013)

Yo - Fotos machen ist ne gute Sache.


----------



## Twenty9er (21. März 2013)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Kann man eigtl ohne weiteres die Elixir Bremse gegen eine Shimano XT Bremse beim Nerve 9.9 SL und 8.9 tauschen? Ich habe bedenken, da SRAM ja eine Matchmaker Schelle (also Bremse und Schalthebel an einer Schelle) benutzt. Die Schalthebel bei SRAM sind dadurch viel kürzer, als die von Shimano. Und wenn man jetzt die schon kurzen Trigger noch weiter ins Lenkerinnere verlegt (wegen der zweiten Schelle), kann man dann noch ohne weiteres perfekt schalten? Eine Shimano - Sram MatchMaker gibts ja leider nicht ...


 
Klar geht das. Da die Hebel der Shimano-Bremsen kürzer sind, gleicht sich das wieder aus.
Hab mein GC AL 9.9SL auf XTR-Bremsen umgerüstet.
Die SRAM-Schellen für die Hebel kosten aber meist unverschämte 16,95 - pro Stück. Oder man findest sie gebraucht, von jemanden der umgekehrt umrüstet  ..und verkauft die Matchmaker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daytriple (21. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin heute das nerve 9.9 gefahren in Koblenz. Echt super das ding und ich freue mich auf kw 18.
Was ich noch sagen wollte war, dass die Grösse m perfekt zu mir passt.War etwas im Zweifel...aber nun ist alles gut...

Ciao


----------



## paskalle (21. März 2013)

na dat klingt ja fein. gib mal deine größe und sl durch . danke




Daytriple schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin heute das nerve 9.9 gefahren in Koblenz. Echt super das ding und ich freue mich auf kw 18.
> Was ich noch sagen wollte war, dass die Grösse m perfekt zu mir passt.War etwas im Zweifel...aber nun ist alles gut...
> ...


----------



## Daytriple (22. März 2013)

Also Grösse von mir ist 177cm und die Schritt Länge ist 86cm.
Generell würde ich sagen wer bei einem 26er L fährt, braucht beim 29er M!


----------



## gewürz (22. März 2013)

Oh, wenn das ist das ein 26'' L Fahrer mit einem 29'' M richtig bedient ist dann hätte ich doch glatt die falsche Größe.

Laut PPS bin ich ein L Typ mit 179cm und 89cm SL. 

Aber ich werde das Bike im Mai bei der Canyon Roadshow in München Probe fahren und dann werd ich schon sehen ob M oder L. 

Wer hat sein Nerve AL 29 in Acid/Storm schon --> Sobald einer das hat bitte Bilder einstellen 

Gewürz


----------



## Marzi (22. März 2013)

Daytriple schrieb:


> Generell würde ich sagen wer bei einem 26er L fährt, braucht beim 29er M!



Die Aussage halte ich aber nicht für richtig.

Hab ein Nerve AM in L und das Grand Canyon 29 in L, mir kommt das Grand Canyon eher kleiner vor wie das Nerve AM.


----------



## rubberduck007 (22. März 2013)

Das ist auch so. Die 29er Rahmen sind ja auch kleiner.
Nerve AM bzw.Al+ oder XC/Al in L -> 20"
Grand Canyon 29 und Nerve 29 L -> 19"
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man das 29er kleiner kaufen sollte.


----------



## skypewalker (22. März 2013)

Sind am Hinterrad eigentlich die RWS X12 Steckachsen verbaut oder normale X12 Achsen welche man mit Inbusschlüssel demontieren muss. Auf den fotos kann man es nicht erkennen und in der artikelbeschreibung find ichs au net.

 Hat vielleicht einer beim Probefahren bei Canyon drauf geachtet?


----------



## aux29 (23. März 2013)

@skypewalker: bei der Hinterachse benötigst Du einen Inbusschlüssel zum montieren.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (24. März 2013)

Mein 9.9SL, Gr.L, gestern angekommen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. März 2013)

Sehr schön! 

Sind die Felgen tatsächlich weiß? Müssten doch die Mavic SLR sein, oder nicht?

Ist der Sattel auch Zubehör?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OttoDiCatania (24. März 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Sind die Felgen tatsächlich weiß? Müssten doch die Mavic SLR sein, oder nicht?
> 
> Ist der Sattel auch Zubehör?


ist beides nicht original.
Sattel - SQ Labs
Felgen - FlowEx...wegen meines Abtropfgewichtes von 100kg


----------



## madmaxmatt (24. März 2013)

@OTTO: Nice! Aber die Laufräder... müssten da nicht SLR's drauf sein?

Habe ja auch ein AL 7.9 in L bestellt, nun habe ich aber ein Spark 29 angeboten bekommen und konnte nicht nein sagen. Das Teil wiegt einfach 2,5kg weniger und kostete mich in etwa dasselbe (natürlich leicht gebraucht, aber naja... ein Scott Spark). 

Hoffe trotzdem, das Bike mal unter den Arsch zu bekommen.


----------



## Pevloc (24. März 2013)

@OttoDiCatania: Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!
Wie fährt es sich? Was für eine SL und Körpergrösse hast du? Was für eine KW für die Lieferung hattest du? Fragen über Fragen...Danke für die Antworten!

gruß Pevloc


----------



## OttoDiCatania (24. März 2013)

<p>





Pevloc schrieb:


> @<i><a href="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=258084" target="_blank">OttoDiCatania</a></i>: Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!</p>
> <p>Wie fährt es sich? Was für eine SL und Körpergrösse hast du? Was für eine KW für die Lieferung hattest du? Fragen über Fragen...Danke für die Antworten!</p>
> <p> </p>
> <p>gruß Pevloc


</p>
<p>bin leider noch nicht zum Fahren gekommem.</p>
<p>KG=188cm</p>
<p>SL=90cm</p>
Lieferwoche=KW13


----------



## wassermorti (24. März 2013)

@ OttoDiCatania

gratulation zum neuen bike. ich muss leider noch warten.
laut info von canyon sind die slr auf 100 kg fahrergewicht heraufgesetzt!
und sehe das richtig das du 2 flüssigkeitsspender nebeneinander verbaut hast? verrate mir bitte deine lösung da ich auch immer einen gigantischen durst habe und eben auch 2 flaschen verbauen möchte.
und sehe ich es richtig das die remotehebel oben rechts am lenker verbaut sind?


----------



## G_Radelt (24. März 2013)

@wassermorti Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Umbau wie @OttoDiCatania aus dem gleichen Grund - klar über 90 kg ohne Klamotten und Gepäck.
Wo hat Canyon diese Info, von der Du sprichst, weiter gegeben? Im letzten Laufrad-Test (WOM war es glaube ich) waren die Crossmax SLR sogar mit 85-90 kg empfohlen und erst die Crossmax ST mit 95-100 kg.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (24. März 2013)

wassermorti schrieb:


> @ OttoDiCatania
> 
> gratulation zum neuen bike. ich muss leider noch warten.
> laut info von canyon sind die slr auf 100 kg fahrergewicht heraufgesetzt!
> ...


 
Als ich das Bergrad bestellte  (10/2012) galt eine Gewichtsfreigabe der Mavic SLR's von 85kg, jetzt habe ich diese abzugeben.
Zwei flaschenhalter nebeneinander mittels Adapter: http://shop.red-bike.de/shop/article_90%2520ENCORE/Flaschenhalteradapter.html?shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D90%2520ENCORE%26
Remotehebel ist Rechts.


----------



## wassermorti (24. März 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> @wassermorti Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Umbau wie @OttoDiCatania aus dem gleichen Grund - klar über 90 kg ohne Klamotten und Gepäck.
> Wo hat Canyon diese Info, von der Du sprichst, weiter gegeben? Im letzten Laufrad-Test (WOM war es glaube ich) waren die Crossmax SLR sogar mit 85-90 kg empfohlen und erst die Crossmax ST mit 95-100 kg.



Bei meinem Besuch in Koblenz mit Probefahrt auf dem Prototypen hat mein persönlicher Berater den Hinweis gegeben das Magic die Belastung kurz vorher heraufgesetzt hat. Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich hatte aber das Gefühl der er kein Unsinn erzählt hat. War nicht der Typ dafür.


----------



## wassermorti (24. März 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Ja, zwei flaschenhalter nebeneinander mittels Adapter: http://shop.red-bike.de/shop/articl...dapter.html?shop_param=cid=1&aid=90%20ENCORE&
> Remotehebel ist Rechts.



Danke, werde ich gleich bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OttoDiCatania (24. März 2013)

Sollte sich an der am 9.9sl verbauten Gabel und Dämpfer ( FoxFitFactory...blabla) nicht eine Möglichkeit zur Verstellung der Lowspeed-Druckstufe befinden (lt.  Bedienungsanleitung ein  schwarzer Einsteller)? Bei mir is da nix schwarzes dranne!


----------



## Deleted176859 (24. März 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Als ich das Bergrad bestellte  (10/2012) galt eine Gewichtsfreigabe der Mavic SLR's von 85kg, jetzt habe ich diese abzugeben.
> Zwei flaschenhalter nebeneinander mittels Adapter: http://shop.red-bike.de/shop/article_90%2520ENCORE/Flaschenhalteradapter.html?shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D90%2520ENCORE%26
> Remotehebel ist Rechts.



Na dann behalte mal gut die Schrauben bzw. Gewindebohrungen - Löcher im Rahmen an der Stelle am Flaschenhalter im Auge bei zwei Flaschen von der Größe und Gewicht....


----------



## skypewalker (25. März 2013)

@ OttoDiCatania: schickes radl . Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachfragen. Hast du den rws x12 steckachsen schnellspanner nachgerüstet oder war der regulär verbaut?

Muss leider noch bis kw23 warten. Vui spaß damit.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (25. März 2013)

@skypewalker, dat Dingens ist ein Originalteil von Canyon.


----------



## Seefreak1969 (25. März 2013)

Hallo, 

eine Frage die Remote für den Dämpfer sehe ich das richtig an den Bildern das der Remote Hebel auch nauf die Gabel geht oder ahst Du dies nachgerüstet.

Gruß

Seefreak


----------



## OttoDiCatania (25. März 2013)

@ Seefreak1969, der Remotehebel bedient Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seefreak1969 (25. März 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> @ Seefreak1969, der Remotehebel bedient Gabel und Dämpfer.


 
Hallo,

war das bei der Lieferung schon so oder hast Du das ganze umgebaut.

Ich habe die Info von Canyon das nur der Dämpfer per Remote bedient wird. 

Deswegen die Frage wegen Umbau.

Gruß

Seefrak


----------



## OttoDiCatania (25. März 2013)

@ Seefreak1969, nö am Remote habe ich nix umgebaut, war so...


----------



## Seefreak1969 (25. März 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> @ Seefreak1969, nö am Remote habe ich nix umgebaut, war so...


 
Danke für die Auskunft dann werde ich bei Canyon nochmals nachfragen.

Gruß

Seefreak


----------



## G_Radelt (25. März 2013)

wassermorti schrieb:


> Bei meinem Besuch in Koblenz mit Probefahrt auf dem Prototypen hat mein persönlicher Berater den Hinweis gegeben das Magic die Belastung kurz vorher heraufgesetzt hat. Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich hatte aber das Gefühl der er kein Unsinn erzählt hat. War nicht der Typ dafür.



Bei Canyon habe ich jetzt online die gleiche Aussage gefunden: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=2

Mich macht vor Allem stutzig, dass im Händler-Service-Portal von Mavic weiterhin die SLR mit "empfohlen für 85 kg" angegeben sind und die ST mit 100 kg. Unglaublich verwirrend.


----------



## mc83 (26. März 2013)

Wurde schon ein grünes Nerve verschickt?
Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass es diese WO versendet wird, da die schwarzen ja auch eine Woche früher ankamen.

Hoffentlich bekomme ich morgen eine Mail ;-) ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten!
 @OttoDiCatania bist du schon damit gefahren?
Wie passt es dir und wie fährts sich?

Gruß


----------



## OttoDiCatania (26. März 2013)

@mc83, ich drücke Dir die Daumen für diese Woche! Bin noch nicht gefahren, da ich ein Schönwetterfahrer bin, rein vom blosen Aufsitzen passt's wie angegossen.

Grusz


----------



## Pevloc (27. März 2013)

@ mc83: Naja, habe auch KW 13 das 8.9 in schwarz. Noch ist nix unterwegs...


----------



## Dinocek (27. März 2013)

@OttoDiCatania: nice, das sieht ja richtig hammer aus!
die weißen felgen sehen ja mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. März 2013)

...in Bälde gibts nachösterliche grüngraue Ü-Eier


----------



## madmaxmatt (2. April 2013)

ja wo bleiben die ganzen Bilder? Bin gespannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (2. April 2013)

Joar, seh ich auch so.


----------



## Daytriple (2. April 2013)

Ja Jungs wo ist den nun das ACID STORM!?!?!

Ich will endlich BILDER sehen...


----------



## adler64 (2. April 2013)

Hallo Leute...endlich wurden die ersten Nerve s Al29 ausgeliefert. Freu mich für die die es schon erhalten haben.Ich muss auf mein 9.9 sl bis Kw 18 warten.Freu mich auf Bilder Eurer Bikes hier und hoffe das due Räder wie versprochen geliefert werden


----------



## madmaxmatt (2. April 2013)

Ich habe meins heute offiziell abbestellt, 2 Tage vor Lieferung. Puh, gerade noch geschafft  Hoffe, einer von euch freut sich jetzt, dass er seins früher erhält. 7.9 in Acid Storm.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2013)

7.9 Acid in M haben sie jedenfalls gerade etwas lagernd..


----------



## paskalle (2. April 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute offiziell abbestellt, 2 Tage vor Lieferung. Puh, gerade noch geschafft  Hoffe, einer von euch freut sich jetzt, dass er seins früher erhält. 7.9 in Acid Storm.



Hey, warum denn abbestellt....?


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (3. April 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute offiziell abbestellt, 2 Tage vor Lieferung. Puh, gerade noch geschafft  Hoffe, einer von euch freut sich jetzt, dass er seins früher erhält. 7.9 in Acid Storm.



btw. man hat 30 tage rückgaberecht.


----------



## madmaxmatt (3. April 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> btw. man hat 30 tage rückgaberecht.



ist mir bewusst, aber ich wollte nicht erst die knapp 2000 EUR Cash latzen, die kann ich grade noch für was anderes gebrauchen. 

Dann hätte ich das Ding sicher voller Neugier ausgepackt und nicht mehr geschickt in den Koffer bekommen


----------



## madmaxmatt (3. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Hey, warum denn abbestellt....?



Hab ein Scott Spark 29 in einer Hammerausstattung angeboten bekommen, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Leicht gebraucht, aber dafür mit neuem Antrieb und kompletter XX Gruppe...  Braucht echt kein Mensch, aber das Angebot war zu gut. XT ist m.E. völlig ausreichend

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen wie ich die Gabel auf 110mm traveln kann, mache die Laufräder tubeless und hab schonmal einen schönen Carbonriser montiert, den ich hier noch hatte. 

Das Canyon hatte mich wegen dem Federweg und der Geometrie gereizt. Sieht doch recht entspannt aus, die Position, 110mm vorne und hinten bei einem 29er müssen einfach Spaß machen. Da ich am liebsten Touren fahre passen mir 110mm Federweg auf 29" denke ich perfekt. Mir hätte auch die Ausstattung am AL 29 7.9 gereicht, sieht man mal von den LR und den schwachen Bremsen ab. Da hätte ich was dran gemacht. 

Bin gespannt über eure Erfahrungsberichte. Den Test in der aktuellen Mountainbike hat das 9.9 ja schon gewonnen  

Viel Spaß mit deinem/euren Nerve AL 29ern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (3. April 2013)

Danke.Viel Spaß mit dem Spark


----------



## Pevloc (3. April 2013)

Kontrolliert ihr eigentlich auch jede Stunde euer Postfach nach einer Mail von Canyon?


----------



## Power-Valve (3. April 2013)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Kontrolliert ihr eigentlich auch jede Stunde euer Postfach nach einer Mail von Canyon?


ich sitz da eh den ganzen Tag vor...

ists schon KW14? hmm....


----------



## TheLiquinator (3. April 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute offiziell abbestellt, 2 Tage vor Lieferung. Puh, gerade noch geschafft  Hoffe, einer von euch freut sich jetzt, dass er seins früher erhält. 7.9 in Acid Storm.



Hi Forum, jetzt musste ich mich hier doch mal anmelden, dem Thread folge ich seit einiger Zeit und warte auf mein Nerve, welches in zwei Wochen geliefert werden sollte.

Sollte, weil ich vorhin eine Mail bekomme, dass mein 7.9 in Acid Storm kommissioniert wird und vielleicht am Wochenende schon ankommt.

Rahmengröße ist L und es wäre schon witzig, wenn es dank dir nun so schnell geht ^^ 

Mit Bildern kann ich euch dann nerve-n wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## madmaxmatt (3. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Hi Forum, jetzt musste ich mich hier doch mal anmelden, dem Thread folge ich seit einiger Zeit und warte auf mein Nerve, welches in zwei Wochen geliefert werden sollte.
> 
> Sollte, weil ich vorhin eine Mail bekomme, dass mein 7.9 in Acid Storm kommissioniert wird und vielleicht am Wochenende schon ankommt.
> 
> ...



Dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück und hoffe, dass es wirklich diese Woche kommt! Poste dann bitte auch ein Bild von "meinem" AL29


----------



## TheLiquinator (3. April 2013)

hehe, ja mache ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (3. April 2013)

> Hi Forum, jetzt musste ich mich hier doch mal anmelden, dem Thread folge ich seit einiger Zeit und warte auf mein Nerve, welches in zwei Wochen geliefert werden sollte.
> 
> Sollte, weil ich vorhin eine Mail bekomme, dass mein 7.9 in Acid Storm kommissioniert wird und vielleicht am Wochenende schon ankommt.
> 
> ...



Wie? Ich hab KW 13 und es noch nichts unterwegs!

Wurde ich vergessen?


----------



## Daytriple (3. April 2013)

@Trail Surfer  Wo ist den nun das NERVE??? Verdammt dumm wenn die KW14 auch noch der Freitag und den Samstag mit beinhaltet....


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2013)

Habe heute die Email erhalten

Sehr geehrte/er ...,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen.

Erwarten Sie dazu bitte erst unsere Nachricht mit einem Link zu unserem Onlinekalender.
Dort haben Sie die Möglichkeit, Ihren Wunschtermin einzutragen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine
Abholung ohne vorige Terminvereinbarung aus organisatorischen Gründen leider nicht möglich
ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## Dinocek (3. April 2013)

warte auch schon sehnsüchtigst!!!
is ja für kw 15 angesagt, aber ein netter herr von canyon hat gemeint, dass bei kreditkartenzahlung meist schon in der woche vorher geliefert wird!!!


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (3. April 2013)

habe eben auch eine mal bekommen 

nerve 8.9 grün L

Ihre Canyon Bestellung xxxxxxxx wird kommissioniert.

*EDIT*
Korrektur, das Bike ist unterwegs 
eine Stunde später kam die Versandbestätigung


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (3. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Hi Forum, jetzt musste ich mich hier doch mal anmelden, dem Thread folge ich seit einiger Zeit und warte auf mein Nerve, welches in zwei Wochen geliefert werden sollte.
> 
> Sollte, weil ich vorhin eine Mail bekomme, dass mein 7.9 in Acid Storm kommissioniert wird und vielleicht am Wochenende schon ankommt.
> 
> ...




Genau so ists bei mir auch. LT war KW14, heute hab ich dann die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Hoffentlich beeilt sich DHL, dann gibts am Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt.  (Nerve 7.9, L, acidstorm)


----------



## Power-Valve (3. April 2013)

dann hoffe ich mal, dass die freudig weiter Zusammenschrauben und Einpacken damit mein KW14 AL29 9.9 Acid in M auch bald auf dem Weg ist...

Erstmal Feierabend machen...


----------



## TheLiquinator (3. April 2013)

Hey, ich bekam heute Nachmittag dann auch eine Mail, dass das Bike in den Versand geht. Noch ist es nicht im LKW, aber dennoch, das geht mir jetzt schon fast zu schnell ^^

Hab jetzt mal schnell Pedale bestellt, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, hab ich das etwas hinausgezögert.


----------



## paskalle (3. April 2013)

Like !!! (muss noch bis KW 18 warten)




Pevloc schrieb:


> Kontrolliert ihr eigentlich auch jede Stunde euer Postfach nach einer Mail von Canyon?


----------



## adler64 (4. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Like !!! (muss noch bis KW 18 warten)



Das schaffen wir auch noch.Aber die Vorfreude ist Brutal.Hab die Hoffnung es vieleicht gleich zu beginn Kw18 zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (4. April 2013)

Meins wurde gestern versendet und ist schon in Innsbruck! Somit sollte es morgen ankommen ð


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (4. April 2013)

meins liegt schon bei der post zur abholung bereit, jetzt brauch ich erstmal kohle


----------



## TheLiquinator (4. April 2013)

Meins ist auf dem Weg zur Haustür. Frau nimmt es entgegen ^^


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (4. April 2013)

meins liegt noch im Startpaketzentrum, ich hoffe auf morgen...


----------



## TheLiquinator (4. April 2013)

Es ist da, ich habe es gewissenhaft zusammengesetzt, aber es ist noch einzustellen. Ich hab in der Eile ein paar Bilder mit verschiedenem Socialkram gemacht und verlink die hier mal. Deswegen sehen sie auch etwas bunt aus.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (4. April 2013)

schick, schick...der Wolf im Schafspelz...
viel Spass damit!


----------



## knuddelbaers (4. April 2013)

Das Rad sieht echt gut aus. Ist das Rahmengröße M?


----------



## TheLiquinator (4. April 2013)

Das ist Rahmengröße L. Morgen oder übermorgen werde ich es dann fertig machen und mal eine kleine Runde drehen. Pedale sind auch morgen da.


----------



## mc83 (4. April 2013)

Hab meines auch heute bekommen. Ist sehr schnell gegangen der Versand - super Canyon! Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Gabel nicht zu den defekten gehört.

Weiters habe ich die grünen Sixpack Griffe montiert. Die passen perfekt!
Bilder stelle ich mal keine ein, da meins bis auf die Griffe gleich ausschat wie das von TheLiquinator.

Gefahren bin ich leider auch noch nicht.

Was mir ein Rätsel ist: wie soll die Leitung von der stelth Stütze verlegt werden? Der Eingang für die Leitung ist am Sitzrohr vorhanden, aber wo geht die wieder in den Rahmen? Und wo ist das Loch im Bereich des Steuerrohrs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuddelbaers (4. April 2013)

Was mir ein Rätsel ist: wie soll die Leitung von der stelth Stütze verlegt werden? Der Eingang für die Leitung ist am Sitzrohr vorhanden, aber wo geht die wieder in den Rahmen? Und wo ist das Loch im Bereich des Steuerrohrs?[/quote]

Da gibt es keine weitere Öffnung. Der Rest der Stealth muss außen verlegt werden. Schraubbare Befestigungshaken für die Montage am Unterrohr gibts bei Canyon.


----------



## Daytriple (4. April 2013)

Jungs bitte noch mehr Bilder da die Farben echt komisch aussehen... 

Wie groß seit ihr den bei der Rahmengröße L ?? 

Danke


----------



## gewürz (4. April 2013)

Ich bin auch für mehr Bilder. Am besten wenn ihr sie morgen mal in freier Natur bewegt. Ich bin auch richtig gespannt wie die Farbe dann in Natur aussieht...

Danke für die ersten Bilder. Mir persönlich würde die poppige, fast schon neongrüne Farbe gefallen


----------



## paskalle (4. April 2013)

defekte Gabel???? wasn da los?




mc83 schrieb:


> Hab meines auch heute bekommen. Ist sehr schnell gegangen der Versand - super Canyon! Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Gabel nicht zu den defekten gehört.
> 
> Weiters habe ich die grünen Sixpack Griffe montiert. Die passen perfekt!
> Bilder stelle ich mal keine ein, da meins bis auf die Griffe gleich ausschat wie das von TheLiquinator.
> ...


----------



## paskalle (4. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Das ist Rahmengröße L. Morgen oder übermorgen werde ich es dann fertig machen und mal eine kleine Runde drehen. Pedale sind auch morgen da.




Fein - L - habe ich auch geordert. Wie sind denn Deine Maße (Größe und SL)??? Danke und Greetz


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2013)

Oh Mann, der Liquinator hat hoffentlich andere Talente, als fotografieren 

"Paskalle", bitte nicht wieder nur so blöd rumsabbeln, danke

Habe heute meinen Abholtermin für Samstag gemacht, Pedale kommen auch morgen, direkt mal ein paar Teile tauschen, Sonntag gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (4. April 2013)

CTD evolution Serie hat doch probleme oder nicht?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. April 2013)

Genau, Canyon hat die Serie mit teils defekter Gabel in 2012 billitsch aufgekauft, damit sie den Preis fürs Nerve 29 schön günstig halten können..... oh Mann.......


----------



## paskalle (4. April 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Genau, Canyon hat die Serie mit teils defekter Gabel in 2012 billitsch aufgekauft, damit sie den Preis fürs Nerve 29 schön günstig halten können..... oh Mann.......




Ist denn auch die 	

Fox Float CTD Performance BV

davon betroffen oder geht es nur um die Evo ?


----------



## knuddelbaers (5. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Ist denn auch die
> 
> Fox Float CTD Performance BV
> 
> davon betroffen oder geht es nur um die Evo ?




Nur die Evo soll betroffen sein. Bei Performence und Factory braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (5. April 2013)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Nur die Evo soll betroffen sein. Bei Performence und Factory braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen.



Ach ja...??? Leserzuschrift von Robert Hartan in der neuen bike 05-2013...
Zitat:  dass zirka die Hälfte aller neuen Bikes mit CTD schon im Laden nicht funktionieren...Auch bei bei den hochwertigeren Serien gibt es Probleme.
Aussage Händler: Es gibt keine Lösung. Wenn getauscht wird, bekommt man zwar neue Kartuschen, aber die haben meist die gleichen Probleme.

Na dann gute Nacht......


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (5. April 2013)

wie macht sich das mit der gabel bemerkbar ? ich hab keine lust nach paar km den dämpfer einschicken zu müssen, man canyon mach doch nett so einen pfusch !!!
 @paskalle
186cm - gröss L -Beinlänge ca. 92cm - mal gucken ob es passt.


----------



## mc83 (5. April 2013)

Die Probleme gibs ja nicht nur bei Canyon!
Gabel und Dämpfer kommen ja von Fox und nur mal so auf RS umschwenken wird niks so leicht gehen.


----------



## TheLiquinator (5. April 2013)

@ Größe
Ich bin 1,90 und Schrittlänge 0,89.

@ bilder
Sorry, aber hatte gleichzeitig mit den Kids zu kämpfen. SLR Fotos kann ich erst am Wochenende welche machen und da kommt mir sicher jemand zuvor.

Wegen dem Dämpfer. Ich muss die noch einstellen, aber laut Canyon haben die ja das Bike probegefahren und da müsste doch ein defekter Dämpfer auffallen, oder?


----------



## mc83 (5. April 2013)

Die Probleme gibs doch nur bei der Gabel: Evolution, der Dämpfer ist Performance.

Ich glaube, dass nur die Evolution befallen ist, da es sich um keine FIT Kartusche wie in den teureren Modellen handelt.


----------



## Power-Valve (5. April 2013)

so, meins wird jetzt zumindest schon kommissioniert... Anfang naechster Woche sollte es dann auch eintrudeln. Wird dieses Wochenende eben das Torque nochmal eingesaut. Muddy Mary macht im Schlamm eh mehr Spass ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerzold (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

meins ist gerade angekommen.

Ein 8.9 in acid storm. Zwei Wochen eher. (eigentlich KW 16)

Mittagsschläfchen fällt aus, ich geh jetzt montieren. Bilder gibts dann auch.

MfG Pierre


----------



## gewürz (5. April 2013)

baerzold schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meins ist gerade angekommen.
> 
> ...



Yeah! Genau meine Variante. Ich freu mich auf Bilder!!


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Die Probleme gibs doch nur bei der Gabel: Evolution, der Dämpfer ist Performance.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass nur die Evolution befallen ist, da es sich um keine FIT Kartusche wie in den teureren Modellen handelt.




Du hast recht! Bn in der Reihe verrutscht und so auf den Dämpfer und nicht die Gabel gekommen...... Upps.


----------



## mc83 (5. April 2013)

Es sei dir verziehen ;-)

Leider gibs bei uns laut Wetterfrosch wieder Schnee, daher muss die Ausfahrt warten.

Ps: gewicht meines 7.9ers in L und storm mit Shimano 520 Pedale: 13kg


----------



## bulldogg73 (5. April 2013)

Heute angekommen. Nerve AL 29 8.9 Größe L


----------



## Deleted176859 (5. April 2013)

Schönes Bike....!!!  Ersten Fahrbericht nicht vergessen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2013)

Endlich mal wieder was produktives, hier im Thread, nach dem quasi Endlosgelaber über CTD-Defekte
Immerhin passt der Hans Dampf auch hinten, auch wenn nicht meiner........morgen Mittag, morgen Mittag, kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (5. April 2013)

welche breite hat der hans ?


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese tollen Fotos. Hab viel Freude an Deinem Bike !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulldogg73 (5. April 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> welche breite hat der hans ?


 _29x2,35_


> Vielen Dank für diese tollen Fotos. Hab viel Freude an Deinem Bike !!!!




Das fahrrad sieht im realen besser als auf den bildern.
Ich freue mich auf die erste Fahrt.


----------



## rubberduck007 (6. April 2013)

Von mir auch ein Dankeschön für die tollen Fotos!!!
Meins, 9.9 Storm in L, hätte eigentlich diese Woche (KW14) kommen sollen.
Leider hab ich von Canyon noch GAR NIX gehört 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike und gutes Wetter


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (6. April 2013)

bulldogg73 schrieb:


> _29x2,35_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx.

noch eine frage an alle. wieviel druck sollte ich auf die feder und dämpfer für den anfang machen ?

hab jetzt vorn 100psi und hinten 150psi.

*edit*
hab mal das gewicht ermittelt. mit pedalen und sattel (smp) 13,1 KG in Grösse L (version 8.9)


----------



## Häns__ (6. April 2013)

Hi bulldogg,

vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder. Ich bekomme mein 9.9 voraussichtlich in der 19 KW und kann es kaum noch abwarten. Ich habe mein Rad in schwarz und weißem Dekor gewählt. Ich hatte das Rad in Koblenz probegefahren. Es fährt sich sehr angenehm, man sitzt nicht zu sportlich darauf und ich finde es ist recht agil (trotz der großen Räder). Dämpfer und Gabel lassen sich einfach und wirksam verstellen. Die Verarbeitung ist aller erste Sahne, die hydroforming Alurohre geben dem Rad organisch wirkende Formen. Das war früher nur mit Carbon möchlich.
Bin gespannt auf Deine Eindrücke von der ersten Runde.

Gruß Häns


----------



## shibaluba (6. April 2013)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Bei der Bezahlung per Vorkasse... Canyon gibt ja Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl an, aber was schreibe ich in die Zeile wo sonst der Name rein kommt?  Roman Arnold oder Canyon Bicycles GmbH oder ...?


----------



## madmaxmatt (6. April 2013)

ich würd ja als erstes die Decals von den Felgen reißen ... sieht dann stimmiger aus, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (6. April 2013)

> Von mir auch ein Dankeschön für die tollen Fotos!!!
> Meins, 9.9 Storm in L, hätte eigentlich diese Woche (KW14) kommen sollen.
> Leider hab ich von Canyon noch GAR NIX gehört
> Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike und gutes Wetter



Hatte KW 13, nach Telefonat wird es villeicht nächste Woche! Schon seltsam, manche kriegen es früher als geplant, andere später.


----------



## paskalle (6. April 2013)

shibaluba schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Bei der Bezahlung per Vorkasse... Canyon gibt ja Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl an, aber was schreibe ich in die Zeile wo sonst der Name rein kommt?  Roman Arnold oder Canyon Bicycles GmbH oder ...?



Schreib Canyon rein. Wird klappen


----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2013)

die lrs-decals bringen tatsächlich unruhe ins bild. ohne decals wäre es stimmiger.


----------



## madmaxmatt (7. April 2013)

Kann jemand schon über das Verhalten im Gelände berichten?


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (7. April 2013)

das bike fährt sich klasse 

ich habe tatsächlich das gefühl mehr im bike zu sitzen als bei meinem 26" fully. die schaltung ist sehr präzise, die bremsen brauchen noch ein paar km bis sie eingefahren sind. 

im wiegetritt gibt der hintere dämpfer auf mittlerer stellung kaum nach, fährt sich fast wie ein ht. 

und es ist sauschnell ... 

bin noch am überlegen ob ich die reifen durch fette nobby nicks tauschen soll.

was aber auf jeden fall getauscht werden muss sind die griffe, die kommen mir doch sehr dünn vor. vielleicht durch ein paar neongrüne 

p.s.: gelände bin ich noch keins gefahren, nur ein paar feldwege und acker, da kommen die grösseren räder schon ganz gut.


----------



## aux29 (7. April 2013)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, fährt sich wirklich gut. Nach dem jetzt wohl endlich die Influenza in meiner Familie auskuriert ist, bin ich heute auf meine erste Proberunde durch den Wald gekommen - und das obwohl das gute Stück schon seit zweieinhalb Wochen ungenützt in der Garage stand.


----------



## Pevloc (7. April 2013)

Böh goil!

Und, war schön? Ist L die richtige Größe bei deiner SL? 87, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

 Die Sattelstütze ist ja trotzdem extrem weit raus, oder kommt es mir nur so vor?


----------



## Deleted176859 (7. April 2013)

Wie ist die Länge von der Sattelstütze ? 400mm oder 350mm ?


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (7. April 2013)

meine hat 400 mm und hat bei sl92 noch platz nach oben, so weit wie seine ist meine nicht draussen. ca. 2cm oberhalb der lenkerenden. ich hatte auch schon überlegt mir das bike in xl zu kaufen, aber das wäre doch eine nummer zu gross gewesen.

p.s.: ich denke es liegt eine optische täuschung vor.


----------



## aux29 (7. April 2013)

@Pevloc: War wirklich klasse! L passt bei meiner SL sehr gut (ich war zwischen Durch auch in Koblenz und hatte das überprüft). Sattelstütze habe ich 26 cm raus.
  @klitschbeen: 400mm
  @Pfeiffenwix: ist schon ziemlich weit draußen, aber passt so am Besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfeiffenwix (7. April 2013)

wie ist deine beinlänge ?


----------



## aux29 (7. April 2013)

@Pfeiffenwix: 87cm

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=180062


----------



## bulldogg73 (7. April 2013)

Bitte verzeihen Sie mein Deutsch ... Ich bin Holländer.
Heute war ich zum ersten Fahrt. Das Bike fährt wunderbar.
Sie klettert besser als mein letztes Fahrrad; Giant XTC 29.
Es lenkt sehr neutral, kein Untersteuern.
Die Geometrie lasst mir sitzen ein bisschen mehr nach vorne, was bringt mehr Traktion am Vorderrad ... eine gute Sache.
Die Suspension ist sehr aktiv und das Bike fließt über alles.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mc83 (8. April 2013)

Bin am Samstag auch eine Runde gefahren.
Meine Vergleichbikes: mein Torque, ein Stumpjumper 26", Genius 26" und ein Scale von Kollegen.

- Das im Bike sitzen kann ich nur beim Stumpi nachvollziehen, da das ja doch recht hoch baut.
- Rollt echt leicht über Hindernisse hinweg
- Super handlich, kann jetzt nichts negatives zu den 26" Bikes finden
- Federelemente dämpfen natürlich auch in der Climb Stellung (Gabel weniger, da recht hohe Auslöseschwelle, Dämpfer dafür mehr) Beim Dämpfer merkt man es jedoch nicht, da muß man schon zum Dämpfer schauen --> z.b. der Hintermann. Ist aber nicht negativ!
- Die Front ist schwer in die Luft zu bekommen, bedingt durch die langen Kettenstreben des 29ers. Also eh logisch.
- Zum Rollen: da kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich zuerst starken Gegenwind und dann Rückenwind hatte.
- Sattelstütze ist bei mir weit ausgezogen bei SL von ca. 90. Das Heißt ca. 2-3cm über Lenker. Habe den Vorbau aber umgedreht und den 10mm Spacer auf den Vorbau gesteckt.
- Sattelstütze lässt sich aufgrund des gebogenen Sitzrohres nicht vollständig versenken.
- Bremse: Druckpunkt ist weit hinten. Ich werde die mal entlüften und hoffe auf Besserung.
- Verlegung Stelth: finde ich jetzt eher sinnlos, da ich dachte, dass das Kabel bzw. der Schlauch vollständig bis zum Steuerrohr im Rahmen verlegt wird. Da der Schlauch aber trotzdem am Unterrohr verlegt werden muss, sehe ich den Aufpreis dieser Stütze nicht ein und werde mir dann eine normale KS mit 150mm kaufen.

Ansonsten:
macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Schaltung (XT, SLX) ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die Anbauteile funktionieren einwandfrei, sind aber nicht die leichtesten.

Ein Geländeeinsatz steht noch aus.

Fazit:
Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Bike und hätte mir auch jetzt keine höherwertige Version gekauft!

Ps.: zu den Rechtfertigungen welche ich teilweise geschrieben habe (da sich mal jemand aufgeregt hat): das sind nur Anmerkungen nicht dass jemand schreibt "was erwartest du von einem unter 2000.- Bike....". Man sollte es aber auch schreiben, da es für manche nicht logisch ist, dass z.b. die Stütze nicht versenkt werden kann (400mm Stütze). Die Verlegung des Schlauches der Stütze war für mich nicht eindeutig und bin daher davon abgekommen eine Stelth zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Pevloc (8. April 2013)

> - Bremse: Druckpunkt ist weit hinten. Ich werde die mal entlüften und hoffe auf Besserung.


Also das finde ich traurig bei einem neuen Bike. Mein Bruder fährt auch seit kurzem ein Bike von Canyon mit einer Elixier und hatte es auch schon in der Werkstatt, weil anscheinend Luft im System war. Gestern meinte er, das der Druckpunkt schon wieder schwammig wird und er pumpen muss. Ist das ein Elixierproblem, oder hat Canyon die Montage nicht im Griff? Noch jemand diese Probleme?


----------



## bulldogg73 (8. April 2013)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Also das finde ich traurig bei einem neuen Bike. Mein Bruder fährt auch seit kurzem ein Bike von Canyon mit einer Elixier und hatte es auch schon in der Werkstatt, weil anscheinend Luft im System war. Gestern meinte er, das der Druckpunkt schon wieder schwammig wird und er pumpen muss. Ist das ein Elixierproblem, oder hat Canyon die Montage nicht im Griff? Noch jemand diese Probleme?



Meine bremsen sind in ordnung.


----------



## Deleted176859 (8. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag auch eine Runde gefahren.
> Meine Vergleichbikes: mein Torque, ein Stumpjumper 26", Genius 26" und ein Scale von Kollegen.
> 
> - Das im Bike sitzen kann ich nur beim Stumpi nachvollziehen, da das ja doch recht hoch baut.
> ...



Merci, schöner erster Eindruck.  Ich bin auch der Meinung das beste
Pr/L Verhältnis hat das 7.9. Eigentlich unschlagbar im Preis für ein 29er mit diesen Komponenten.


----------



## rubberduck007 (8. April 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Merci, schöner erster Eindruck.  Ich bin auch der Meinung das beste
> Pr/L Verhältnis hat das 7.9. Eigentlich unschlagbar im Preis für ein 29er mit diesen Komponenten.



Hört sich ja (fast alles, bis auf die Bremsen) bis jetzt ganz gut an.
Oh Mann! Jetzt macht Ihr mir doch ein schlechtes Gewissen mit dem 7.9er, da ich mir nach langem Überlegen das 9.9er bestellt habe 
Immerhin wird meins laut Canyon wohl in den nächsten 48Std. verschickt.
Hoffe das alles gut ankommt und nichts am Rad defekt ist.


----------



## mc83 (8. April 2013)

Wegen Druckpunkt: das kann schon mal passieren und nehme ich Canyon nicht übel. Die Bremswirkung ist ja gegeben.

Oder bin ich nur von der Code verwöhnt? Nach dem Entlüften werde ich Euch berichterstatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfeiffenwix (8. April 2013)

hattet ihr gleich zu beginn die volle bremsleistung ? muss sich die bremse nicht erst mal einschleifen ?

falls nicht, geht das bike wieder zurück, mit der leistung der bremse bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden.


----------



## mc83 (8. April 2013)

Die Bremse sollte natürlich eingebremst werden. Bremsleistung ist bei mir in Ordnung.


----------



## Burneddd (8. April 2013)

An alle die ihr Nerve schon daheim haben- Wie sieht die Farbe AcidStorm (det Grau) in Natura aus? Auf den ersten Fotos wirkt es schon sehr hell und Mausgrau...


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (8. April 2013)

jep ist eher hellgrau, meiner freundin gefällt es und mir auch  sieht aus wie grundiert.

ich hätte auch gerne wieder schwarz genommen, aber die weisse gabel und akzente wollten nicht an mich ran, die hätten rot, kupfer oder gold nehmen sollen.


----------



## MTBneuling (8. April 2013)

Bei den bisherigen Fotos bin ich auch wieder am überlegen, ob nicht Black doch die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre...


----------



## Burneddd (8. April 2013)

Geht mir auch so. Dunkelgrau wär wohl eher meins gewesen. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OttoDiCatania (8. April 2013)

So...habe gestern eine erste kleine Runde gedreht.
Natürlich hatte ich nach 4km den ersten Platten hinten. Naja ich hatte ja alles dabei, Schlauch gewechselt, 'ne halbe Stunde mit der Minirennradsuperleichtextrawinzigluftpumpe Druck drauf gegeben und schon konnte es weiter gehen.
Gefahren bin ich nur Straße, soweit alles gut. Bremsen quitschen bislang noch nicht wobei man das von einer Elixir erwarten dürfte. Druckpunkt gut, Bremsleistung ebenfalls tutti. Die Bremshebelhaptik finde ich sogar besser als die meiner 2011er XT-Stopper.
Am Fahrwerk kann noch ein wenig Luft runter, da nur ca. 70% des Federweges genutzt wird.
Nach 30km war ich wieder daheim und musste das Bergrad nicht mal putzen.
Eine kurze Inspektion ergab ein kleines, hörbares Spiel am Schwingenhauptlager. Kurz die Verschraubung nachgezogen - fetisch.
Mehr kann nicht ím Moment nicht sagen, da es mein erstes Vollgefedertes ist.


----------



## Pevloc (8. April 2013)

@OttoDiCatania: danke den bericht. wie passt die größe?


----------



## OttoDiCatania (8. April 2013)

Größe passt perfekt. Auf meinem 56cm Hardtail sitze ich dagegen sehr gestreckt. Nach der Erfahrung jetzt kann ich sagen Größe L ist optimal.


----------



## mc83 (8. April 2013)

Zur Farbe: mein Grau sieht so aus wie auf der Canyon Seite jedoch ohne dem Glanz (auf dem ipad).
Den Glanz könnte man mit einem Autowachs nachempfinden.

Ein Kollege meinte, dass das matte Grau billig aussieht (Grundierung).
Mir gefällt es sehr gut und sieht mit dem Grün und den schwarzen Aufklebern und Gabel super aus. Zudem ist das mal eine andere Farbe.


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (9. April 2013)

die farbe ist geil und selbst wenn nicht, nach der ersten grossen schlammschlacht sieht man davon nicht mehr viel


----------



## emtense (9. April 2013)

Hat hier jemand das bike in M & könnte davon ein paar bilder posten!?

Lg


----------



## x-rossi (9. April 2013)

bulldogg73 schrieb:


> Bitte verzeihen Sie mein Deutsch ... Ich bin Holländer.
> Heute war ich zum ersten Fahrt. Das Bike fährt wunderbar.
> Sie klettert besser als mein letztes Fahrrad; Giant XTC 29.
> Es lenkt sehr neutral, kein Untersteuern.
> ...


----------



## Power-Valve (9. April 2013)

so, meins ist heute auch angekommen! AL29 9.9 in M

Hab heute Griffe (Ergon GP1 Kork) und Sattel (www.66sick.de) schon getauscht, die RockShox Stealth Reverb kommt morgen an.

Ausserdem die Schlaeuche rausgeschmissen, Ventile montiert (waren dabei), jew. 50ml NoTubes Milch rein und gut.

Der vordere Rocket Ron hatte locker 5 kleine Loecher, die Milch hat sie abgedichtet... Der hintere hatte nix, war ohne Milch schon dicht...

Erster Eindruck ist, aeh, anders. Sehr entspanntes Abrollen ueber Unebenheiten, guter Geradeauslauf. Vorderrad laesst sich nicht soo einfach anheben wie beim 26" Vorgaenger. Alles in allem schon Klasse. Die Trails kommen aber erst am Wochenende dran...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## emtense (9. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> so, meins ist heute auch angekommen! AL29 9.9 in M
> 
> Hab heute Griffe (Ergon GP1 Kork) und Sattel (www.66sick.de) schon getauscht, die RockShox Stealth Reverb kommt morgen an.
> 
> ...



Hallo, wäre es möglich das du ein foto von der seitenansicht online stellst?
Da ich auch ein M bestellen möchte...! 
Welche körpergröße und schrittlänge hast du?

mfg


----------



## paskalle (9. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag auch eine Runde gefahren.
> Meine Vergleichbikes: mein Torque, ein Stumpjumper 26", Genius 26" und ein Scale von Kollegen.
> 
> - Das im Bike sitzen kann ich nur beim Stumpi nachvollziehen, da das ja doch recht hoch baut.
> ...


Hey, 

was meinst Du mit "normale KS 150"

Sehe wohl gerade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (10. April 2013)

Normale KindShock mit 150mm Verstellweg (wo man das Kabel im Bogen verlegen muß).
Wenn du unbedingt keinen Bogen haben willst, dann schau dir die KS Lev an. Ich denke da ist die Montage einfacher, da nicht im Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (10. April 2013)

So, heute mein 7.9 er angekommen. Wegen der Farbe hatte ich auch erst bedenken wegen dem hellen Grau auf den Photos bei acid storm... Aber Achtung...!!! Es ist ein richtiges schönes dunkelgrau!  Das helle Grau kommt wegen dem Blitzlicht zustande...!!! Hab ich ausprobiert, mit und ohne Blitz ! Dazu die schönen Akzente mit den grünen Schriftzügen auf Unterrohr und der Schwinge, sieht super aus! Sehr hochwertige, robuste Verarbeitung. Bilder kommen morgen. Jetzt erstmal Pilsner kaltstellen für den heutigen Fußballknaller...


----------



## Power-Valve (10. April 2013)

emtense schrieb:


> Hallo, wäre es möglich das du ein foto von der seitenansicht online stellst?
> Da ich auch ein M bestellen möchte...!
> Welche körpergröße und schrittlänge hast du?
> 
> mfg



Klar... Das Grau sieht durch den Blitz zu hell aus... Und nu ist auch die Reverb dran...

1,76m, Schrittlaenge weiss ich nicht mehr...


----------



## mc83 (10. April 2013)

Cooler Sattel! Was ist das für einer?


----------



## Power-Valve (10. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Cooler Sattel! Was ist das für einer?



http://www.66sick.de/shop/saettel.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12...ick-espacio-libre-in-tannengruen-erhaeltlich/


----------



## Power-Valve (10. April 2013)

Ach und gewogen hab ich es am Ende auch: 12,35kg komplett. Schlauchlos, Reverb, XT Pedale...

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## adler64 (11. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ach und gewogen hab ich es am Ende auch: 12,35kg komplett. Schlauchlos, Reverb, XT Pedale...
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk



Was für eine rahmengrösse?danke

Sorry.habs ubersehen.also m.
Weiss einer wie sich die einzelnen rahmengrössen gewichtsmässig auswirken?


----------



## wassermorti (11. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Und nu ist auch die Reverb dran...




hallo, wie hast Du die Leitung der Reverb am Unterrohr befestigt? Kabelbinder oder spezielle zweifache Kabelführungen?

Danke, sieht Klasse aus! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Dinocek (11. April 2013)

@klitschbeen: was hattest denn für ne kw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (11. April 2013)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier, der KW 13 hatte und immer noch wartet? Bin langsam bissel angenervt, da ich übernächste Woche in Urlaub fahre. Zwar ohne Bike, aber wenn die das dann schicken, muss ich gucken wer das entgegennehmen kann. Unsere Nachbarin ist 90 Jahre alt, so ein Riesenpaket kann ich der nicht zumuten.


----------



## adler64 (11. April 2013)

Was für ein bike solltest du schon kw13 bekommen?


----------



## Deleted176859 (11. April 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> @klitschbeen: was hattest denn für ne kw?



Ich hatte KW 15...bestellt am 1.4.....


----------



## TheLiquinator (11. April 2013)

@Pevloc
Welches Zahlungsmittel hast du denn verwendet? Nachnahme? So wie es aussieht bekamen die mit Vorkasse es sogar schneller als gedacht. Ruf dort auf jeden Fall mal an und frag nach, was los ist.


----------



## emtense (11. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Klar... Das Grau sieht durch den Blitz zu hell aus... Und nu ist auch die Reverb dran...
> 
> 1,76m, Schrittlaenge weiss ich nicht mehr...



Danke.., sieht super aus!!!
Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Deleted176859 (11. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> @Pevloc
> Welches Zahlungsmittel hast du denn verwendet? Nachnahme? So wie es aussieht bekamen die mit Vorkasse es sogar schneller als gedacht. Ruf dort auf jeden Fall mal an und frag nach, was los ist.



Das würde ich verneinen...!

Aus (nicht nur meiner) Erfahrung, und mittlerweile vor 10 Jahren mein erstes Canyon gekauft, immer per Nachnahme kommen die Bikes mit Nachnahme schneller in den Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLiquinator (11. April 2013)

Dem will ich nicht widersprechen. Nur fiel mir auf, dass zwei mit Vorauszahlung (darunter ich), statt KW16 schon KW14 bedient wurden. Wobei ich mir denken könnte, dass dies wegen Stornierungen von anderen geschehen ist.


----------



## Pevloc (11. April 2013)

Hatte Vorkasse. Nach 2 maliger telefonischer Rücksprache wurde mir gesagt, es geht wohl KW 15 raus. Konnten die mir aber nicht garantieren. Woran es hängt konnten die mir nicht sagen.

Bike: Nerve AL 8.9 in L und ano-white


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2013)

So, nachdem ein erster Abholtermin kurzfristig aus privaten Gründen nicht stattfinden konnte, habe ich mir nun den Montag freigenommen und werde dort bei schönstem Frühlingswetter endlich mein Nerve 7.9 in acid abholen und die Werkstatt darf sich über einige direkte Teileänderungen freuen...wurde so auch vom KS zugesagt, wenn man "nicht Samstags" abholt und etwas Zeit mitbringt.

Goil, i gfrei mi drauf und werde direkt die erste Tour bei KO einlegen


----------



## AndySeoul (11. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Nerve Al 29 7.9 und habe an euch eine Frage wegen meines Dämpfers.
Ist es bei euch auch so, dass im Gegensatz zur Gabel zwischen der Trail und der Climb Einstellung des Dämpfers kaum ein Unterschied war zu nehmen ist?


----------



## TheLiquinator (12. April 2013)

Ich tour erst morgen mit ihm rum, hab es nur kurz getestet letzten Sonntag und kann es dir nicht genau beantworten, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, im Climb ist das Heck steifer geworden.

Apropos, die Dämpferelemente richtig einzustellen ist etwas tricky und in der Anleitung steht, dass sie die Luft beim Transport ablassen, aber da war schon was drin. Stellen Canyon die Dämpfer nun vorher schon richtig ein?

Es gibt von Fox auch eine App um den richtigen Sag einzustellen, aber natürlich kennt er die Teilebezeichnungen der verbauten Elemente natürlich nicht.

Nur zur Kontrolle, vorne hat man 110mm weg und hinten 120mm, oder?


----------



## Power-Valve (12. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Ich tour erst morgen mit ihm rum, hab es nur kurz getestet letzten Sonntag und kann es dir nicht genau beantworten, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, im Climb ist das Heck steifer geworden.
> 
> Apropos, die Dämpferelemente richtig einzustellen ist etwas tricky und in der Anleitung steht, dass sie die Luft beim Transport ablassen, aber da war schon was drin. Stellen Canyon die Dämpfer nun vorher schon richtig ein?


Die haben ja dein Gewicht nicht... Einstellen musst du schon selbst...


> Es gibt von Fox auch eine App um den richtigen Sag einzustellen, aber natürlich kennt er die Teilebezeichnungen der verbauten Elemente natürlich nicht.


Hm. Einfach den SAG einstellen. Das ist bei allen gleich. Luftdruck anpassen, vorsichtig auf Rad stellen und schauen wie weit er einfedert. Dazu das CTD auf "Trail" stellen!


> Nur zur Kontrolle, vorne hat man 110mm weg und hinten 120mm, oder?


hm, schau mal was hinten auf dem Umlenkhebel steht...


----------



## TheLiquinator (12. April 2013)

Mein Gewicht hat Canyon, das gibt man beim Perfect Positioning System mit an. Deswegen frag ich mich das.

Ich hab den Sag vorerst vorne auf 35mm und hinten auf 25mm eingestellt. Bei einer Tour am Wochenende schau ich mal, wie die Einstellung taugt.

Ach halt, ich muss noch die Einstellung mit den roten Schrauben machen, den Namen hab ich jetzt vergessen ^^


----------



## Power-Valve (12. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Mein Gewicht hat Canyon, das gibt man beim Perfect Positioning System mit an. Deswegen frag ich mich das.
> 
> Ich hab den Sag vorerst vorne auf 35mm und hinten auf 25mm eingestellt. Bei einer Tour am Wochenende schau ich mal, wie die Einstellung taugt.
> 
> Ach halt, ich muss noch die Einstellung mit den roten Schrauben machen, den Namen hab ich jetzt vergessen ^^



Rot= Zugstufe = Ausfedergeschwindigkeit...


----------



## Inni (12. April 2013)

Hallo,

sind die Schriftzüge lackiert oder Aufkleber?
Was ist von den Bremsen (Avid Elixir) zu halten? Kenne bis jetzt nur die XT Bremsen und finde die top.


----------



## Power-Valve (12. April 2013)

Elixir bremst auch Top... Hab die CR am Torque, jetzt noch die 7er am Nerve. Passt schon. Am alten Nerve von 2007 war ne Avid Juicy 7, die tut bis heute klaglos ihren Dienst, braucht nur nen bisschen mehr Handkraft als ihre modernen Kollegen.

Fahre allerdings ueberall (ausser bisher beim AL29) Trickstuff Belaege. Deutlich besser bei Naesse, die org. Avid Belaege quietschen sonst gerne mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (12. April 2013)

eben mail von canyon bekmmen:

"[...]Wir bedauern, dass wir Sie Ã¼ber einen Lieferverzug der Bestellung informieren mÃ¼ssen. Eine der Hauptkomponenten des Nerve AL 7.9 haben wir bisher nicht erhalten, weshalb der geplante Liefertermin in Kalenderwoche 15 nicht eingehalten werden kann. Der neue Auslieferungstermin liegt in der 19. Kalenderwoche 2013."ð¡


----------



## Power-Valve (12. April 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> eben mail von canyon bekmmen:
> 
> "[...]Wir bedauern, dass wir Sie Ã¼ber einen Lieferverzug der Bestellung informieren mÃ¼ssen. Eine der Hauptkomponenten des Nerve AL 7.9 haben wir bisher nicht erhalten, weshalb der geplante Liefertermin in Kalenderwoche 15 nicht eingehalten werden kann. Der neue Auslieferungstermin liegt in der 19. Kalenderwoche 2013."ð¡



Hat Fox die Gabel doch zurueckgerufen?


----------



## TheLiquinator (12. April 2013)

@Dinocek Shit, tut mir echt leid für dich 

Wegen den Schriftzügen fällt mir auch noch was ein. Über dem Canyon Schritfzug ist ein durchsichtiger Aufkleber und da löst sich eine Ecke und steht schon ab, meint ihr die soll ich dem Canyon Support mit Bild mal melden? Meistens fängt es ja so an, dass sich der Rest dann auch noch löst.


----------



## Dinocek (12. April 2013)

@TheLiquinator: ja, is schon richtig ranzig! finds vor allem frech, dass mir das erst nach tel. nachfrage von gestern mitgeteilt wurde!!!

 @Power-Valve: ich hoffe, dass es wenigstens berechtigt ist! das mit der gabel wÃ¤re allerdings ******** fÃ¼r alle die, die jetzt schon ein bike haben!

jetzt kann man nur hoffen, dass kw 19 von canyon groÃzÃ¼gig berechnet wurde!!!ð


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (12. April 2013)

Der durchsichtige Aufkleber ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Schutzfolie. War bei mir rundrum leicht abgelöst als ich das Rad aus dem Karton genommen habe. Habe die Folie gleich komplett abgezogen.




TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Wegen den Schriftzügen fällt mir auch noch was ein. Über dem Canyon Schritfzug ist ein durchsichtiger Aufkleber und da löst sich eine Ecke und steht schon ab, meint ihr die soll ich dem Canyon Support mit Bild mal melden? Meistens fängt es ja so an, dass sich der Rest dann auch noch löst.



Da ich jetzt schon ein paar Kilometer mit meinem 7.9 gefahren bin hier die ersten Erfahrungen:

*Schaltung*: perfekt eingestellt, schaltet präzise, schnell und leise

*Bremsen*: wie bei allen Discs üblich mussten die Beläge erstmal eingebremst werden, jetzt haben die Bremsen einen harten Druckpunkt und verzögern sehr gut.

*Gabel:* CTD schein zu funktionieren: zwischen C und T merkt man einen enormen Unterschied, zwischen T und D muss man schon ziemlich genau "hinfühlen" damit man den Unterschied wahrnehmen kann.

*Dämpfer:* CTD schein auch hier zu funktionieren allerdings fallen die Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stellungen weniger stark aus.

*Das Komplettpaket:* Ich bin wirklich begeistert! Das Nerve ist sehr wendig und "leichtfüßig". Bergauf lässt es sich auch auf grobem Untergrund sehr einfach bewegen und auf Asphalt wirkt es dank der Geo und dem Dämpfer fast wie ein Hardtail. Bergab fühlt es sich dank der großen Laufräder an als hätte es deutlich mehr Federweg als 110mm.

*Veränderung/Umbau:* bis jetzt hab ich die Sattelstütze gegen eine Variostütze (KS SuperNatural 150mm) ausgetauscht und geplant sind noch andere Reifen (etwas breitere, weil ich das Rad hauptsächlich auf Trails bewegen will)

Zur Farbe: Das Grau ist genau wie ich es mir von den Bildern her vorgestellt habe, das Grün wirk in Realität allerdings deutlich greller und kräftiger. Mir gefällt es sehr gut. 

Gruß Ludwig


----------



## AndySeoul (12. April 2013)

*Dämpfer:* CTD schein auch hier zu funktionieren allerdings fallen die Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stellungen weniger stark aus.

....bei mir auch, aber zwischen dem Trail und dem Climb Modus am Dämpfer gibts eigentlich kaum Unterschied. Richtig?

Ach ja, Canyon-Support hat mir geschrieben, dass die verbauten Gabeln und Dämpfer im Nerve Al29 OEM-Produkte sind und speziell für Canyon gebaut werden und diese keine im Internet beschriebenen Probleme (CTD) haben.


----------



## Inni (12. April 2013)

Hat das Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9SL eine Gripshift???

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=100732


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (12. April 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> *Dämpfer:* CTD schein auch hier zu funktionieren allerdings fallen die Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Stellungen weniger stark aus.
> 
> ....bei mir auch, aber zwischen dem Trail und dem Climb Modus am Dämpfer gibts eigentlich kaum Unterschied. Richtig?
> 
> Ach ja, Canyon-Support hat mir geschrieben, dass die verbauten Gabeln und Dämpfer im Nerve Al29 OEM-Produkte sind und speziell für Canyon gebaut werden und diese keine im Internet beschriebenen Probleme (CTD) haben.



Zwischen Climb und Trail merke ich schon einen Unterschied. Schwieriger ist das dann zwischen Trail und Descend. Verhält sich also im Verhältnis so wie bei der Gabel.


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (12. April 2013)

Inni schrieb:


> Hat das Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9SL eine Gripshift???
> 
> http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=100732



Also auf dem Foto auf der Canyon Homepage sieht das nicht nach Gripshift aus. 
Ich glaube, dass der User aus deinem Link von normalen Shiftern auf Gripshift umgebaut hat (deswegen wohl "-->" in seiner Aufzählung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySeoul (12. April 2013)

Munich-DirtJumper schrieb:


> Zwischen Climb und Trail merke ich schon einen Unterschied. Schwieriger ist das dann zwischen Trail und Descend. Verhält sich also im Verhältnis so wie bei der Gabel.



Bei meinem Dämpfer ist es irgendwie genau andersrum. Unterschied zwischen Descend und Trail deutlich spürbar und zwischen Climb und Trail kaum spürbar. Bin ja kein Profi aber irgendwas stimmt da glaub ich nicht. Hmmmm....


----------



## G_Radelt (12. April 2013)

Das Rad hat kein Gripshift. Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, hängen ja sogar noch die Schaltzüge an den Griffen. Der Besitzer hat einige Racing-Teile nachgerüstet (Carbon Lenker, Vorbau, Crank Bros Pedale) und eben auch die Gripshift Griffe.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (12. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> ...und hinten auf 25mm eingestellt...


Beachte hier, dass der Dämpfer nur ca.40mm Hub hat und der Federweg von 110mm über die Hinterbaukonstruktion (Schwinge, Sitzstreben & Wippe) zustande kommt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast Du jetzt über 50% Sag auf'm Dämpfer.

Grusz


----------



## Pevloc (12. April 2013)

> Sehr geehrte/er xxxxxx,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
> Sendungsnummer lautet xxxxxx
> ...



Juhu! Morgen wird es wohl nichts, aber wenigstens kommts vorm Urlaub.

Beileid für alle die bis KW19 warten müssen. Hoffe das meine Gabel kein Stress macht...


----------



## aux29 (12. April 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> So...habe gestern eine erste kleine Runde gedreht.
> Natürlich hatte ich nach 4km den ersten Platten hinten. Naja ich hatte ja alles dabei, Schlauch gewechselt, 'ne halbe Stunde mit der Minirennradsuperleichtextrawinzigluftpumpe Druck drauf gegeben und schon konnte es weiter gehen.
> Gefahren bin ich nur Straße, soweit alles gut. Bremsen quitschen bislang noch nicht wobei man das von einer Elixir erwarten dürfte. Druckpunkt gut, Bremsleistung ebenfalls tutti. Die Bremshebelhaptik finde ich sogar besser als die meiner 2011er XT-Stopper.
> Am Fahrwerk kann noch ein wenig Luft runter, da nur ca. 70% des Federweges genutzt wird.
> ...


Ich komme gerade von meiner 2. Runde und mir ging es genau so: Mitten in Wald den ersten Platte hinten. Ersatzschlauch eingebaut und bei dem ist leider das Gewinde von Ventil gebrochen -Mist! 
Weiß jemand ob der  Rocket Ron Mantel zu Pannen neigt? Mir hat mal ein freund erzählt, das er mit Schwalbe Mänteln ständig Platten gehabt hätte?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2013)

Ja, was erwartet man von einem Leichtbaureifen mit gewichtsoptimierter Karkasse vor allem hinten hatte ich da schon mehrfach Problems mit Schwalbes. Da zu sehr Gewicht bzw. Stabilität sparen ist halt murks aber irgendwo müssen die Hersteller ja eben auch dort Gesamtgewicht einsparen, wo es für sie günstig machbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (12. April 2013)

aux29 schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von meiner 2. Runde und mir ging es genau so: Mitten in Wald den ersten Platte hinten. Ersatzschlauch eingebaut und bei dem ist leider das Gewinde von Ventil gebrochen -Mist!
> Weiß jemand ob der  Rocket Ron Mantel zu Pannen neigt? Mir hat mal ein freund erzählt, das er mit Schwalbe Mänteln ständig Platten gehabt hätte?



Was für ein Schlauch war drin? ich hatte  die letzten 2 Jahre bei meinen AMs 
keinerlei Probleme (platten) mit den Schwalbe Reifen. Letztes Jahr Hans Dampf. Glaube mich zu erinnern das Canyon 2010 Leichtbau - Schläuche verbaut hatte, und da hatte ich auch mehrere Pannen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2013)

Die Originalschläuche des Nerve AL 29 sind Schwalbe 19A.


----------



## aux29 (12. April 2013)

So ist es, war auch gerade nachschauen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2013)

Wer halt mit Schlauch fährt, der Michelin Latex soll ja laut häufiger Bestätigung hier im Forum auch für 29er Laufräder taugen, muss man halt nur öfter nachpumpen.


----------



## AndySeoul (12. April 2013)

Könntet ihr mir bitte eure Erfahrungen mit dem CTD Dämpfer im Al 29 teilen. Hab nämlich das Problem das ich zwischen der Climb und Trail Einstellung kaum einen Unterschied merke. Gruß Andy


----------



## Deleted176859 (12. April 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Originalschläuche des Nerve AL 29 sind Schwalbe 19A.



Merci, dachte ich mir! 19A - also Extralight! Wie 2010....!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2013)

Bisher hatte ich auf 26 Zoll mit Schwalbe 14A eigentlich keine Probleme, auch nicht am HR, wenn nicht mit Schwalbe-Reifen kombiniert habe hier aber auch noch einen 26er Foss-Schlauch zu 172 Gramm liegen und möglich das der versuchsweise hinten drauf kommt...Reifenupdate vorne und hinten eingeschlossen.
_Edit: Habe auch noch einen Michelin Latex und beide Schläuche aufgepumt....übereinandergelegt ist der Michelin - davon ausgehend das der Foss ein "echter" 26er-Schlauch ist, wirklich so groß wie ein 29er  also doch nix mit dem Fux_


----------



## Power-Valve (13. April 2013)

Schlaeuche raus, Milch rein, dann klappt es auch mit den Schwalbe Reifen...


----------



## mc83 (13. April 2013)

Nach mittlerweile 80km:

Das Fahrwerk ist in offener Stellung einfach smooth!
Unterschiede in den Stellungen: D auf T im Sitzen doch recht deutlich. T auf C im Sitzen nur leicht, im Wiegetritt starker Unterschied.
Wenn man sich nur auf den Lenker oder Sattel lehnt, kennt man die Unterschiede nur minimalst.

Bremse: Entlüften hat nichts gebracht bezüglich Druckpunkt.
Aber der Druckpunkt war ja nie schwammig, der ist mir nur zu weit am Lenker. Bremsleistung ist einwandfrei. Ich wollte die Bremsen eigentlich tauschen, aber da die Gewichtsmäßig auf XT Niveau sind und die Bremsleistung auch super ist, bleiben die mal vorerst am Bike. Ich bin echt überrascht von den Bremsen!
Wegen Druckpunkt: da bin ich wahrscheinlich von der Code verwöhnt.

Ansonsten funktioniert alles super.

Fahrverhalten: nicht träge. Aufgrund des langen Hinterbaus jedoch schwer hoch zu ziehen hat aber im Uphill seine Vorteile, da das Vorderrad ja auch nicht steigt.

Meine Änderungen in den nächsten Monaten: Hope / No Tubes LRS, KS 150mm Stütze, Syntace F109 Vorbau, Carbon Lenker. Somit sollte das Bike dann ein wenig leichter werden. Der originale LRS bleibt natürlich im Haus. Da kommen dann glatte Reifen drauf.

Ein Frage: gibs eine X12 Steckachse mit Schnellspanner?


----------



## Power-Valve (13. April 2013)

Druckpunkt: nimm mal das Rad raus, zieh den Bremshebel einmal durch und bau das Rad wieder ein... Dann ist der Leerweg deutlich kleiner.

Lg
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (13. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Nach mittlerweile 80km:
> 
> Bremse: Entlüften hat nichts gebracht bezüglich Druckpunkt.
> Aber der Druckpunkt war ja nie schwammig, der ist mir nur zu weit am Lenker. Bremsleistung ist einwandfrei. Ich wollte die Bremsen eigentlich tauschen, aber da die Gewichtsmäßig auf XT Niveau sind und die Bremsleistung auch super ist, bleiben die mal vorerst am Bike. Ich bin echt überrascht von den Bremsen!
> ...



Ich hab am Anfang auch ein Problem damit gehabt, dass der Druckpunkt zu nah am Lenker war. Ich habe dann einfach die Griffweite etwas vergrößert. Seitdem passt auch der Druckpunkt super.


----------



## mc83 (13. April 2013)

Griffweite ist bei mir auf max. Da geht nix mehr.
Das mit dem ausgebauten LR werde ich probieren.

Danke


----------



## G_Radelt (13. April 2013)

Heute bin ich das AL 9.9 SL auf einer 35 km Tour gefahren im Vergleich zum CF 29 Hardtail. Freue mich jetzt um so mehr auf mein Bike, das in KW 18 geliefert werden soll.
Die Elixir 7 hatte keine Probleme beim Druckpunkt oder Hebelweg und war deutlich bissiger und standfester, als die Magura MT6. Bei einer Probefahrt eines Rotwild C1 FS war eine Shimano XT Bremse drauf und auch nicht so bissig, wie die Elixir 7. Kurzum: Meinem (92 kg-)Urteil nach "kann die Bremse was".


----------



## TheLiquinator (14. April 2013)

Eine Frage an die Experten nach meiner ersten Tour. Wenn es im Hintern zwickt, woran liegt das meistens? Diese Sportsattel bin ich nicht gewohnt. Anderer Sattel, besser einstellen, oder trainieren, dass er es hinnimmt? Gepolsterte Hose habe ich übrigens schon.


----------



## Power-Valve (14. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Experten nach meiner ersten Tour. Wenn es im Hintern zwickt, woran liegt das meistens? Diese Sportsattel bin ich nicht gewohnt. Anderer Sattel, besser einstellen, oder trainieren, dass er es hinnimmt? Gepolsterte Hose habe ich übrigens schon.



Es wird nen gewisser Gewoehnungseffekt eintreten. Ohne "Po-Gewoehnungs-Training" wird das mit fast jedem Sattel ne Weile dauern.

Du kannst dir natuerlich auch deine Knochenbreite messen (lassen) und was passendes von z.b. SQ Labs kaufen...

http://www.sq-lab.com/


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (15. April 2013)

auch ein sattel von sq lab ist kein garant für schmerzfreie touren, zudem sind die teile recht teuer. mein tip, Selle SMP. die haben ein sehr günstiges, allerdings auch etwas schweres model im angebot das ich nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## G_Radelt (15. April 2013)

Ein Sattel in unterschiedlichen Größen (wie die von SQ Labs) kann die Lösung sein. Jedenfalls bist Du nach so einer Vermessung sicher, dass es nicht an der falschen Breite liegt. Die einzig wirkliche Lösung ist aber ausprobieren. Wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die SQ Labs Sättel sowas wie eine Geld zurück Garantie oder zumindest kannst beim Stützpunkt Händler welche leihen.
Ich selbst fahre den Terry Fly GT, den ich für meinen ersten AlpenX gekauft habe, weil er als "breit und komfortabel"getestet war. Für meinen Po war das die Lösung und der kommt zu 99% auch ans AL 29, obwohl ich den Sattel vom 9.9 SL bei meiner Probefahrt am Wochenende echt gut fand. Den Ergon Sattel SR3, der am zweiten Testrad verbaut war, fand ich dagegen furchtbar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2013)

Endlich = happy 

Die Schwalbes wiegen 513 Gramm Rocket Ron und 547 Gramm Racing Ralph  habe da nicht wirklich Vertrauen drin. 
Hat hier jemand noch Interesse an einem Speci Rib Cage Flaschenhalter in schwarz glänzend? Passt mir leider nicht zum Rahmen, da muss mir eine andere Form her.


----------



## TheLiquinator (16. April 2013)

Ich stand letzte Woche auch vor einer Herde Flaschenhalter und konnte mich nicht entscheiden, was zum Bike passt 

Danke mit dem Tipp zu den SQLab Satteln. Ich habe hier einen Händler gefunden, der sie führt. Ich hab dann gestern mal versucht meine Knochen selber auszumessen, komme da auf 13cm und da soll man dann noch (laut einer Seite, die ich gefunden habe) 2 cm draufrechnen für die Sitzhaltung, die ich habe. d.h. 15cm. Für welche Hinternbreiten ist der Selle Italia X1 Special Edition empfohlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (16. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Druckpunkt: nimm mal das Rad raus, zieh den Bremshebel einmal durch und bau das Rad wieder ein... Dann ist der Leerweg deutlich kleiner.
> 
> Lg
> Uwe



Hei Uwe, das hat einiges gebracht insbesondere am HR.
Danke für den Tip!


Zum Sattel: dachte am Anfang, dass der mir passt, leider schläft mir nach einiger Zeit doch die Wurzel ein. Steige wieder auf den SLR Flow um.

Gruß


----------



## Power-Valve (16. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hei Uwe, das hat einiges gebracht insbesondere am HR.
> Danke für den Tip!


Muss man sich vorsichtig rantasten, zuwenig Leerweg ist auch doof...
Aber schoen, das es geklappt hat!


----------



## Dinocek (16. April 2013)

also das informationsmanagement bei canyon ist noch optimierungsbedürftig!!! -so viel zu kw 19:

"Sehr geehrte/er XXX

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet:"


----------



## Power-Valve (16. April 2013)

na dann kannst du ja puenktlich zum Sommerwetterende in die Saison starten...

KW 19 war wohl ne Art "Worst-Case Scenario" fuer Canyon.


Ich war letzten Sonntag das erste Mal "richtig" im Wald... Einfach genial das 29er...


----------



## adler64 (16. April 2013)

Das freut mich das die Räder kw gerecht geliefert werden...noch 2 wochen!!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2013)

Heute bei mir erste Ausfahrt, Mensch, noch nie so wohl gefühlt "in" einem Bike  CTD funktioniert einwandfrei, Bremsen werden halt noch eingebremst aber soweit alles i.O., Abholung war kein Nachteil 

Flaschenhalter ist dann jetzt ein Zee Cage R geworden, Händler in Zu-Fuß-Weite  ach so, noch eines...wegen dem grau des Nerve, da habe ich mir die verschiedenen Grautöne bei Canyon am Montag live vor Ort angeschaut, "Hornet" ist schon deutlich hellgrau, hingegen nur marginale Nuancen zwischen "Storm" und "Pogo Grey"; das letztere minimal dunkler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2013)

Nachtrag, Tipp für alle, die wie ich normalgroß mit viel Schritt messen - 182/90 - bei normaler Armlänge: Statt 90 mm Vorbau einen 80er nehmen - passt mir wie Ar$ch auf Eimer


----------



## mc83 (16. April 2013)

Ich bin heute mit RR Reifen auf den originalen Crosstrail gefahren. Sieht zwar bescheiden aus, aber fürs km Training und für die Rolle perfekt.

Da ich aktuell nur einen 29er LRS habe, folgende Frage:
Hat jemand schon einen 26er probiert (vom Freerider mit passender Bereifung)? Was ändert sich? Wäre natürlich keine Dauerlösung, aber der Hope Flow ex LRS muss noch warten (finanziell).

Oder gibs eine günstigere 29er Lösung mit guten Naben, breiter Felge und tubeless?


----------



## paskalle (16. April 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachtrag, Tipp für alle, die wie ich normalgroß mit viel Schritt messen - 182/90 - bei normaler Armlänge: Statt 90 mm Vorbau einen 80er nehmen - passt mir wie Ar$ch auf Eimer



habe mal eine Frage dazu:

war am we in koblenz und bin probe gefahren. da kam mir auch das gefühl möglicherweise durch gefühlt zu gestreckte arme zu wenig kontrolle auf dem vorderrad zu haben. 

Wie wickelt canyon so einen wunsch ab? setzen die einfach einen anderen ein (welche qualität? - mehrkosten?)

grüße


----------



## paskalle (16. April 2013)

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich den gedanken oder plan das bike mit ner reverb auszustatten?

wenn ja - gibt es eigentlich ein problem bei der schlauchführung am sattelansatz, wenn ich gleichzeitig eine satteltasche nutzen möchte?

und wie bekomme ich das mögliche problem in den griff, dass die hydraulikleitung beim absenken nicht am hr schleift bzw. abknickt......

freue mich auf eure meinungen und Hilfe...


----------



## Power-Valve (16. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> habe mal eine Frage dazu:
> 
> war am we in koblenz und bin probe gefahren. da kam mir auch das gefühl möglicherweise durch gefühlt zu gestreckte arme zu wenig kontrolle auf dem vorderrad zu haben.
> 
> ...



Nope. Musst du selbst machen...


----------



## Power-Valve (16. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eigentlich den gedanken oder plan das bike mit ner reverb auszustatten?
> 
> wenn ja - gibt es eigentlich ein problem bei der schlauchführung am sattelansatz, wenn ich gleichzeitig eine satteltasche nutzen möchte?
> 
> ...



Ich!

Hab ne Reverb Stealth verbaut, da schleift nix. Satteltasche ist immer recht schwierig, abgesenkt und voll eingefedert kann das schonmal eng werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> habe mal eine Frage dazu:
> 
> war am we in koblenz und bin probe gefahren. da kam mir auch das gefühl möglicherweise durch gefühlt zu gestreckte arme zu wenig kontrolle auf dem vorderrad zu haben.
> 
> ...



Mir wurde seinerzeit in KO vom Berater ein kostenloser Vorbautausch zugesagt...eigentlich macht das Canyon nur gegen Aufpreis, habe aber auf die Zusage bestanden und wurde dann auch direkt verbaut.
Ansonsten musst du den neuen Vorbau zahlen, und darfst den anderen mitnehmen.
Schick mir bei Interesse ne PN, dann sende ich dir einen persönlichen Mailkontakt zum Canyon Kundenservice, mit dem du dich dann austauschen kannst.


----------



## paskalle (16. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> Hab ne Reverb Stealth verbaut, da schleift nix. Satteltasche ist immer recht schwierig, abgesenkt und voll eingefedert kann das schonmal eng werden.




Also nerve al 29 9.9 und welche Satteltasche?


----------



## Power-Valve (16. April 2013)

Fahre zur Zeit ohne Tasche. 

Mach einfach deinen Sattel mal entsprechend runter, lass die Luft aus dem Daempfer und schau wieviel Platz da noch bleibt...


----------



## AndySeoul (16. April 2013)

Hey Leute, hab mein Nerve AL29 7.9 nun schon seit einigen Wochen und muss sagen, ein spitze Bike 
Was mir aber immer noch ein Kopfzerbrechen bereitet: 
Ich merk an meinem FOX CTD-Dämpfer kaum einen Unterschied zwischen der "Trail" und der "Climb" Einstellung. Im Sitzen wie auch im Wiegetritt, der Dämpfer federt scheinbar immer gleich weit und hart ein. Der Unterschied zum "Descend" ist aber deutlich spürbar. Ist das normal?
CTD der Federgabel läuft tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (16. April 2013)

hey, hier noch ein kleines "betthupferl" für die dies noch nicht gesehen haben... -passt hier in den thread ganz gut rein, denk ich:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27783


----------



## G_Radelt (17. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> Hab ne Reverb Stealth verbaut, da schleift nix. Satteltasche ist immer recht schwierig, abgesenkt und voll eingefedert kann das schonmal eng werden.



Da der Rahmen ja für die Reverb Stealth vorbereitet ist, ist das aus meiner Sicht die einzige sinnvolle Alternative. Die Rahmenführung im Rahmen ist einfach viel besser, als eine außerhalb. Da lohnt es sich fast mehr eine Stütze ohne Fernbedienung zu nehmen...
Wenn es mein Budget zulässt, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch eine verbauen.


----------



## Power-Valve (17. April 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen ja für die Reverb Stealth vorbereitet ist, ist das aus meiner Sicht die einzige sinnvolle Alternative. Die Rahmenführung im Rahmen ist einfach viel besser, als eine außerhalb. Da lohnt es sich fast mehr eine Stütze ohne Fernbedienung zu nehmen...
> Wenn es mein Budget zulässt, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch eine verbauen.



Jepp, schoene Sache. Allerdings scheint die Stealth mit 150mm in 30,9mm nirgends lieferbar, hab also auf ne 125mm Version zurueckgegriffen.

Installation ging Ratz-Fatz... Leitung trennen und kuerzen ging auch ohne anschliessendes Entlueften.
Leitung hab ich parallel zur Bremsleitung gefuehrt.

Funzt perfekt.


----------



## Inni (17. April 2013)

Lol, das 9.9 Sl ist diese Saison komplett ausverkauft. Dachte die geht erst los .... 
Scheinbar schwimmen die im Geld das die keins brauchen, oder sie haben festgestellt das es ein Minusgeschäft ist.


----------



## Bunnyking (17. April 2013)

Servus,
gratuliere euch allen zu eiren neuen Bikes...
Kann mir mal jemand verraten wie lange das horizontal gemessen Oberrohr bei Rahmengröße XL ist?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Dinocek (17. April 2013)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Servus,
> gratuliere euch allen zu eiren neuen Bikes...
> Kann mir mal jemand verraten wie lange das horizontal gemessen Oberrohr bei Rahmengröße XL ist?
> 
> ...



hey frank, kanns dir voraussichtlich erst morgen sagen...
weiß nicht, wet sonst noch xl hat!


----------



## Power-Valve (17. April 2013)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Servus,
> gratuliere euch allen zu eiren neuen Bikes...
> Kann mir mal jemand verraten wie lange das horizontal gemessen Oberrohr bei Rahmengröße XL ist?
> 
> ...



632,2mm


----------



## TheLiquinator (17. April 2013)

Gestern mal etwas Flachland gefahren um mich mehr dran zu gewöhnen und der Sattel muss glaub ich wirklich weg, aber ansonsten geht das ab mit dem guten Stück, sehr geil.


----------



## AndySeoul (17. April 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab mein Nerve AL29 7.9 nun schon seit einigen Wochen und muss sagen, ein spitze Bike
> Was mir aber immer noch ein Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:
> Ich merk an meinem FOX CTD-Dämpfer kaum einen Unterschied zwischen der "Trail" und der "Climb" Einstellung. Im Sitzen wie auch im Wiegetritt, der Dämpfer federt scheinbar immer gleich weit und hart ein. Der Unterschied zum "Descend" ist aber deutlich spürbar. Ist das normal?
> CTD der Federgabel läuft tadellos.


 
Wäre cool wenn mir jemand Antworten könnte! Hab das Problem nämlich schon öfter angesprochen aber bis jetzt noch kein Feedback bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonilange (17. April 2013)

Hat jemand euch das Rad in Größe XL? Bilder wären super, bin gespannt wie das fließende Design in dieser Rahmengröße umgesetzt wurde...


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. April 2013)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *AndySeoul*
> 
> 
> ...


Fahre ein Nerve AL mit dem gleichen Dämpfer und kann mit meinem Arsch erraten, welche Einstellung gerade aktiv ist.
Die Climb-Einstellung ist ja fast wie Hardtail mit Starrgabel fahren und hebt sich deutlich von der Trail-Einstellung ab. Aber am Berg wirklich gut. Descend fährt sich eigentlich sehr angenehm, man braucht aber mehr Körner wie bei der Trail-Einstellung.

Als 100kg-Mann fahre den Dämpfer mit 220-230 PSI.


----------



## AndySeoul (17. April 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Fahre ein Nerve AL mit dem gleichen Dämpfer und kann mit meinem Arsch erraten, welche Einstellung gerade aktiv ist.
> Die Climb-Einstellung ist ja fast wie Hardtail mit Starrgabel fahren und hebt sich deutlich von der Trail-Einstellung ab. Aber am Berg wirklich gut. Descend fährt sich eigentlich sehr angenehm, man braucht aber mehr Körner wie bei der Trail-Einstellung.
> 
> Als 100kg-Mann fahre den Dämpfer mit 220-230 PSI.



Danke für das Feedback 
Tja, das ist mein Problem. Das CTD der Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei und die Unterschiede sind sehr deutlich. Auch der Descend-Mode meines Dämpfers ist zu spüren. Aber zwischen Trail und Climb kaum Unterschied. Die Dämpfer sind ja auf die jeweiligen Rahmen getuned. Vielleicht gehört es beim 29er so? Kein Plan


----------



## TheLiquinator (17. April 2013)

Ich hab nun mal einen neuen Sattel besorgt, Bilder für die, die es interessiert ^^

Sattel im Vergleich von oben




Von der Seite




Der neue




Das Paket





Nach der ersten kleinen Runde um den Block fühlt sich mein Hintern hier viel besser aufgehoben. 16cm statt 13 oder so beim Sella.


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. April 2013)

Eine sehr gute Wahl....!!! Ich fahre den SQ - Lab schon seit 4 Jahren...!!!
(den 611) Keinerlei Probleme mehr besonders auf langen Strecken...!!!
Das weiteste war mal mit dem AM über 90 Kilometer....Eine Wohltat für den Popo. Zwar nicht billig, aber lohnt sich wirklich. Man muss nur die richtige Breite nehmen wegen den Sitzknochen...


----------



## Power-Valve (17. April 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab mein Nerve AL29 7.9 nun schon seit einigen Wochen und muss sagen, ein spitze Bike
> Was mir aber immer noch ein Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:
> Ich merk an meinem FOX CTD-Dämpfer kaum einen Unterschied zwischen der "Trail" und der "Climb" Einstellung. Im Sitzen wie auch im Wiegetritt, der Dämpfer federt scheinbar immer gleich weit und hart ein. Der Unterschied zum "Descend" ist aber deutlich spürbar. Ist das normal?
> CTD der Federgabel läuft tadellos.
> Wäre cool wenn mir jemand Antworten könnte! Hab das Problem nämlich schon öfter angesprochen aber bis jetzt noch kein Feedback bekommen..


passt schon... Der Unterschied ist am Daempfer bei mir auch nicht gross... Nutze die Climb Einstellung eh quasi nie. Trail reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2013)

> Lol, das 9.9 Sl ist diese Saison komplett ausverkauft. Dachte die geht erst los ....
> Scheinbar schwimmen die im Geld das die keins brauchen, oder sie haben festgestellt das es ein Minusgeschäft ist.



$cheiß drauf, wer meint nur mit nem Kilo weniger Spaß zu haben, ist selbst schuld. Ob das Nerve jetzt Ca$h cow oder Imageträger ist, bei Canyon, die Performance muss stimmen und die stimmt definitiv


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2013)

Nachtrag: Wollte dann heute abend bei den lauen Temperaturen noch ein spätes "Urban biking" machen und schwupp zerbröselt es mir doch hinten den tollen Schwalbe 19A Schlauch 
Ok, ratzfatz gegen Michelin Latex 26", war noch da, gewechselt und jetzt fluppt es wieder.....werde mir nun mal ein paar grüne oder rote Latexschläuche zulegen.


----------



## Inni (17. April 2013)

Hi,

ich hatte die letzten Tage die Nerve miteinander verglichen  und mal durchgerechnet was ich an Wunschteilen haben wollte, somit bin  ich beim 9.9SL gelandet. Das hat nix mit 1kg zu tun.
Mich hat es aber  arg verwundert das die Jahresprod schon nach 14Tagen ausverkauft sein  soll. Daher müßen sie das Geld wohl nicht nötig haben.

SO wars gemeint.


Grüße


----------



## adler64 (18. April 2013)

So...meins ist heute an DHL übergeben worden.Und das früher als ursprünglich Lieferwoche KW 18.
Freu:-D


----------



## paskalle (18. April 2013)

adler64 schrieb:


> So...meins ist heute an DHL übergeben worden.Und das früher als ursprünglich Lieferwoche KW 18.
> Freu:-D




wie geil - hab auch KW 18 - na jetzt bin ich aber heiß wie frittenfett und kanns ja gar nicht mehr abwarten.... 

ich glaub zuletzt fühlte ich mich so als 6jähriger unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Burneddd (18. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> wie geil - hab auch KW 18 - na jetzt bin ich aber heiß wie frittenfett und kanns ja gar nicht mehr abwarten....
> 
> ich glaub zuletzt fühlte ich mich so als 6jähriger unterm Weihnachtsbaum



naja abwarten.  habe KalenderWoche 16,  und  bis  jetzt  keinen  Versand. Auch tel.  Auskunft ergab nix  genaues. Kommt auf das georderte Rad an.  In  meinem  Fall 7.9 L storm.


----------



## MTBneuling (18. April 2013)

7.9 XL Storm - KW16 
Auch noch nix...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. April 2013)

Heute abend die Felgenaufkleber runtergemacht, das Bike wirkt jetzt noch viel stimmiger, ruhiger, satter


----------



## Dinocek (18. April 2013)

juhuuuu! meins ist heut auch endlich angekommen!
habs schnell zammgebaut und mich dann gleich mal aufn tourchen gemacht!!! -muss sagen genial! bike fährt sich sowas von smooth! und sieht live sogar noch viel hochwertiger aus!!!

fazit nach den ersten 50 km: geniales teil, das warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt!

alle die noch warten tun dies also auf keinen fall umsonst!


----------



## skypewalker (19. April 2013)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Fox Float von 120 auf 110 getravelt ist oder ob das eine OEM Spezifikation speziell für Canyon ist. Mich würde interessieren ob man die Gabel auf 120mm umbauen kann? Bei der Float mit 100mm ist es nicht möglich, steht auf der Fox Homepage.

Danke und viel spaß mit euren Radl. Muss noch bis KW 23 warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLiquinator (19. April 2013)

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit Fahrradwerkstätten. Ich bin wegen dem Sattel letztens zu einem Händler und hab mal vermieden, zu erwähnen, was für ein Bike ich da habe, da dieser nur Cubes an den Mann bringt.

Habt ihr schon erlebt, dass ein Händler euch wegschickt, weil ihr ein Canyon habt? Ein Freund von mir hatte letztes Jahr mit seinem Radonbike nach drei Kilometern ein Problem mit der Bremse oder Schaltung und da hat ihn der nächstgelegen Händler weitergeschickt.

Meiner Meinung nach völlig idiotisch, sich das Geld für eine Reparatur entgehen zu lassen.


----------



## kapsalino (19. April 2013)

welcher überaus freundliche mensch wird nun einen ausführlichen bericht zum 29er nerve liefern? und am allerbesten wäre es es ein vergleich mit nem 26er nerve auch älteren baujahrs. 
vielen dank


----------



## paskalle (19. April 2013)

kapsalino schrieb:


> welcher überaus freundliche mensch wird nun einen ausführlichen bericht zum 29er nerve liefern? und am allerbesten wäre es es ein vergleich mit nem 26er nerve auch älteren baujahrs.
> vielen dank




Hey, 

steht in diesem thread alles zu lesen. Musst halt mal diverse Seiten zurückblättern.....

Vergleich 26 vs. 29 ist in anderen Threads zu lesen....

Grüße


----------



## Pevloc (19. April 2013)

Hi nach drei Wochen Verspätung und zwischenzeitlichen Verschwinden meines Bikes bei DHL, ist meins nun auch da. Hier ein kleiner Bericht nach den ersten 40km.

Bike: 8.9 in ano-white, L, Gabel & Dämpfer noch nicht abgestimmt

Vergleichsbike: Radon Team, eher auf CC ausgelegt, HT, ca 11kg (+-1) XO/XT Ausstattung in die Jahre gekommen, daher Wechsel auf Nerve

Zu mir: 177 groß, 91 SL, 85kg (ja, bischen dick geworden); Fahre nichts übertriebenes, mittlerweile eher ganz gemütlich, viel Waldautobahn, maximal unteres S2 Niveau

Asphalt: 
- Rollt gut
- wippen in allen Einstellungen im Wiegetritt, Fahrwerk wurde aber noch nciht eingestellt
- Gänge bischen kurz

Waldautobahn/flache Anstiege:
-  wippen in allen Einstellungen im Wiegetritt, Fahrwerk wurde aber noch nciht eingestellt
- Hinterbau arbeitet sensibel und bügelt alles weg, deutlich komfortabler als mein altes Bike
- Gänge bischen kurz

steile Anstiege:
- super Bodenhaftung, Hinterrad klebt regelrecht am Boden ist natürlich kein Racebike, daher muss man schon Kraft einsetzen
- Gänge reichen mir gut bis 20% über 500m auf Waldautobahn, denke geht auch noch ein paar Prozenz mehr

Singletrail:
- Wo ich mit dem HT entweder springen oder das Tempo deutlich verlangsamen musste, bügel das Fahrwerk des Nervs einfach drüber (z.B. Regenrinnen usw.)
- Bike sehr agil, kaum ein Unterschied zu 26'' HT.

DH:
- Fahrwerk bischen zu weich eingestellt, daher ist mir das Vorderrad stark abgetaucht an Stufen
- Ansonsten sehr potent das Rad, wird wohl dauern, bis ich wirklich ausreizen kann

Fazit: Super Rad! War mir bis zuletzt nicht sicher mit der Größe, Aber M wäre wohl definitiv zu klein. Mein altes Rad war 18''. Das Oberrohr ist aber sogar länger als jetzt bei dem 19'' Canyon. Das Canyon hat natürlich einen etwas anderen Einsatzbereich, trotzdem wäre ich wohl auf dem 17,5'' arg gedrungen.


----------



## G_Radelt (19. April 2013)

Die Gabel ist für Canyon speziell gefertigt, wie auch der Dämpfer.


----------



## kapsalino (19. April 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> steht in diesem thread alles zu lesen. Musst halt mal diverse Seiten zurückblättern.....
> 
> ...




den thread habe ich selbstverständlich durchgelesen. es geht mir auch nicht dabei um einen generellen vergleich von 26ern und 29ern. ein wenig ahnung von der materie habe ich auch das kannst du mir glauben. es geht ausschließlich um das fahrgefühl von diesem speziellen 29er und das "erfährt" man erst nach ein paar richtigen ausfahrten. soweit ich weiß, sind die ersten nerve 29er seit einigen wenigen wochen im umlauf. 
thnx an alle im voraus


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (22. April 2013)

hi,

sagt mal "pfeift" eure gabel auch so beim eintauchen ?


----------



## Daytriple (22. April 2013)

Moin Jungs,

Habe mein 9.9SL auch bekommen in der Grösse M.

Nach der Montage habe es mal gewogen.

Leider ist es 12.52Kg schwer. Abgabe von Canyon war 11,6 Kg. Gut ich habe noch Pedale dran ziehen wir mal 300gr ab.....

Ist das ok?

Grüße


----------



## TheLiquinator (22. April 2013)

Am Wochenende bin ich nun mit dem neuen Sattel rumgefahren und der ist wirklich viel besser, danke für die Tips nochmal.

Was mir jetzt auffällt, ist, dass ich noch die richtige Einstellung für Sitzhöhe, Sattelposition und Bremsen finden muss. Als ich draufsaß kam es mir so vor, dass die Bremshebel zu weit oben sind. Als ich dann das Rad verstaut habe, sah ich, dass die Bremshebel schon sehr weit unten liegen. Sitz ich vielleicht zu hoch drauf?

Ich werde andere Einstellungen probieren, fand das nur etwas krass.

   @Pfeiffenwix
Das deine Gabel pfeift muss wohl mit deinem Usernamen zusammenhängen  Meine pfeift jedenfalls nicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simoncarve (22. April 2013)

So...zwei Wochen frühjer wie geplant ist auch mein Nerve 9.9 gekommen. Acid Storm...sehr schön mit den Gifgrünen Decals...Läuft gut, rollt gut vor allem Bergauf...kein Vergleich zu meinem schweren Bock zuvor. Jetzt heißts noch Gewicht machen damit ich unter die magische 100kg Marke für die Laufräder komm


----------



## Peter Freiburg (22. April 2013)

Daytriple schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Habe mein 9.9SL auch bekommen in der Grösse M.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist nicht OK. Ich bekomme bei solchen Differenzen echt einen Fön. Das ist Betrug. So gut das Bike auch sein mag, das sind falsche Produktversprechungen. So grosse Abweichungen (halbes Kilo) sind auch nicht mit Produktionsschwankungen zu erklären.
Ich würde noch mal mit einer anderen Waage wiegen. Und wenn da die Abweichung auch so groß ist, würde ich Canyon damit konfrontieren. 
Und wie gesagt, über ein halbes Kilo KANN keine normale Serienschwankungn sein.


----------



## Dinocek (22. April 2013)

das ist ja bitter!
also, wenn du ohne pedale wirklich 600g mehr als von canyon angegeben hast, dann würde ich die auch damit "konfrontieren"!
wenn sie sich stur stellen, kannst entweder widerrufen/zurücktreten ( wenn du das bike nicht mehr willst) oder du versuchst den kaufpreis zu mindern, weil eine so krasse abweichung meines erachtens nach in jedem fall einen sachmangel darstellt!
wie siehts denn bei den anderen 9.9slern aus?


----------



## mc83 (23. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, kann mir wer erkären wo die 400gr von 8.9 zum 7.9 herkommen? Die x9 x7 komponenten sind ja nicht wirklich leichter als xt slx, oder?
Einzig die xt kasette sehe ich, aber die macht doch nicht mehr aus als ~180gr.

Gruß


----------



## G_Radelt (24. April 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, kann mir wer erkären wo die 400gr von 8.9 zum 7.9 herkommen? Die x9 x7 komponenten sind ja nicht wirklich leichter als xt slx, oder?
> Einzig die xt kasette sehe ich, aber die macht doch nicht mehr aus als ~180gr.
> 
> Gruß


Die Gabel kommt noch dazu (Evo vs Performance), Schaltgriffe (X9 vs SLX) und vor allem die Bremse (Elixir 3 vs 7). Und sicherlich ein Schuss Marketing...


----------



## Häns__ (24. April 2013)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

gestern habe ich mein 9.9 bei Canyon abgeholt. Ich bin sehr freundlich empfangen worden, das Rad stand bereits - wie vereinbart - bereit. Ich erhielt eine sehr ausführliche Einweisung und das Bike wurde auf mich eingestellt (Sitzhöhe, Federung). 
Zu Hause habe ich sofort Fotos bemacht, um es Euch sauber presentieren zu können. Dann kamen noch schnell die Pedale dran, der Sattel wurde nachgestellt und der Reifendruck neu eingestellt. Dann endlich die erste Fahrt mit dem Nerve. Ich finde es recht komfortabel, weil man nich zu gestreckt draufsitzt (Abstand Sattelspitze mit Unterarm/Fingern zum Lenker=eine Fingerbreite fehlt dann noch). Sattelüberhöhung ist recht gering. Die großen Laufräder stören nicht, das Nerve ist recht wendig. 
Die Bremsen brauchen noch eine Weile, um genaueres sagen zu können, bringen aber jetzt schon ordentlich Verzögerung und lassen sich fein dosieren. 
Die Schaltung funktioniert astrein, die Übersetzung reicht aus. Im Vergleich zu alten Schaltung (Standart 3-fachKurbel, 11/32 hinten) fehlt gefühlt ein leichterer Gang und ein bis zwei schnelle Gänge. Ich kann darauf aber gut verzichten, weil ich das "Gerühre" am Tretlager nicht vermisse und meistens eine bessere Kettenlinie finde.
Das Fahrwerk federt wunderbar. Ich merke bei allen drei Einstellungen einen deutlichen Unterschied. In der offenen Stufe spricht die Federung sehr fein an und wippt im Sitzen kaum, im Stehen aber merklich. Die mittlere Stufe ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Ansprechverhalten und Wiegetritt. Die dritte Stufe läßt das Rad kaum noch federn und es fährt fast wie ein starres Rad (empfiehlt sich z.B. für die Straße). Was ich vermisse ist eine Einstellmöglichkeit vom Lenker für beide Dämpfer. Vielleicht läßt sich das nachrüsten.
Die Laufräder sind wirklich sehr leicht, lassen sich gut beschleunigen und rollen richtig klasse. Für mein Empfinden besser als die "alten" 26"er. 
Das Vorderrad steigt in steilen Passagen (die ich gute kenne) im Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad (Canyon Eingelenker) etwas weniger stark an. Der Unterschied ist aber nicht so sehr groß.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Es sieht sehr schön (schöner als auf den Bildern) und sieht wertig aus, fährt sich mit den großen Laufrädern einfach super. Ich habe subjektiv das Gefühl mit dem Teil nicht unbedingt so schnell unterwegs sein zu müssen, das Gefällt mir ganz besonders.
Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen Euch.

Gruß Häns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (24. April 2013)

Hi,

ich werde nächste Woche mein AL29 abholen.
Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen ob der schwarze Teil bzw die Folie bei der Farbe storm matt oder glänzend ist?
Außerdem würde mich noch die Höhe des Schriftzug Nerve auf dem Oberrohr interessieren.

Vielen Dank schon mal...

Frank


----------



## G_Radelt (25. April 2013)

@Häns Den Remote Hebel kann man für die fast alle Gabeln von Fox nachrüsten. Beim Dämpfer sieht das anders aus. Hier brauchst Du einen, der dafür vorbereitet ist. Das war für mich ein wichtiges Argument für meine Entscheidung das 9.9 SL zu nehmen (auf das ich wegen DHLs Chaos noch immer warte, die mein Bike seit einer Woche quer durch Deutschland fahren, statt zu mir). Nach meiner ersten Fahrt auf einem Fully mit CTD Fox Federelementen war mir direkt klar, dass ich auf jeden Fall eine Remote brauche.
Zum Nachrüsten brauchst Du vermutlich Hebel und einen neuen Dämpfer...


----------



## Seefreak1969 (25. April 2013)

Hallo,

was meinst Du mit DHL Chaos???

Ich warte seit letzten Freitag und mein Status bei DHL ändert sich nicht.

HAst Du da mehr Infos.

Gruß

Seefreak


----------



## G_Radelt (25. April 2013)

Seefreak1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meinst Du mit DHL Chaos???
> 
> ...


Mit DHL Chaos meine ich, dass bei meiner Lieferung seit Donnerstag keine Änderung am Status erfolgt ist. Die erste war : "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. (Neuwied bei Koblenz)". Die Meldung blieb dann bis gestern früh unverändert. 
Dann gab es gestern früh einen neuen Status: "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. (Augsburg in BAYERN!!)". Das sind mal lockere 450 km von Neuwied entfernt und das Rad muss praktisch "an meiner Haustür vorbei" nach Augsburg, zum 2ten Start-Paketzentrum, transportiert worden sein.  Ich wohne in Mittelhessen, also nur 1 Std von Neuwied mit dem Auto entfernt. Die Logi(sti)k hat da wohl klar versagt. Aber in Augsburg wurde das Paket auf den richtigen Weg gebracht und ist nun auf dem Weg zu mir nach Hause. Dumm nur, dass meine Frau gestern in Kurzurlaub gefahren ist und der DHL-Mann wahrscheinlich niemanden antrifft. 

Es scheint also bei der Empfängersteuerung Durcheinander gegeben zu haben und ein paar Räder sind falsch geleitet worden. Wenn es so lange wie bei mir dauert, solltest Du heute die Info bekommen, wo das "zweite Start-Paketzentrum" deines Bikes ist.


----------



## Seefreak1969 (25. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt.

Schade ist nur das es hier am Bodensee am Wochenende regnen soll....


----------



## G_Radelt (27. April 2013)

So, Aufbau erledigt und ich Rad grob eingestellt (Nerve AL 9.9 SL, Acid Storm, Größe L).

Jetzt warte ich noch auf die neuen LRS, denn für die SLR bin ich definitiv zu schwer. Um auf 85 kg zu kommen, muss ich mir ein Bein amputieren... Also werden andere montiert. In der engeren Auswahl: Fulcrum Red Metal XL, Crossmax ST, American Classic MTB,  DT Swiss 1550 XM und Syntace W30 MX. Ergon GS2 werden die GP2 ersetzen, Nobby Nic oder MountainKing den RocketRon und Racing Ralph. Alles für den AlpX 2013. Wenn es ganz gut läuft montiere ich noch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze...


























Mehr Bilder gibt's noch in meinem Album: >> geekayck - The Rides:


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Bike  ...Sattel: Grüße von Gonzo, aus der Muppet Show  wenns dem Popo gut tut 

Nach den ersten Wochen mit dem Nerve steht für mich fest, dass die Auslegung insgesamt ein wenig mehr in Richtung traillastige Tour gehen soll. Aktuelle Klickies werden gegen Kombipedale getauscht, da ich einerseits nicht ganz auf die Vorteile der Klickpedale verzichten möchte, andererseits aber etwas mehr gefühlte Sicherheit auf technischen Passagen wünsche.
Also wird im Laufe des Jahres noch eine Variostütze montiert, dem Mehrgewicht von rund 350 Gramm wegen wird dann noch der Crossride LRS gegen einen stabilen in der 1600-Gramm-Klasse ersetzt. Das Fahrverhalten ist wirklich einwandfrei, einzig der leichte Luftverlust bei Gabel und Dämpfer, den werde ich mal weiter beobachten. Wenn es sich nicht weiter verstärkt, wird das dann ein Thema für die erste Jahresinspektion bei Toxoholic.


----------



## Julian92 (28. April 2013)

Hallo werte Leute,

ich bin lange Zeit nur Crossbike gefahren und will mir jetzt ein Fully 29" kaufen, dabei hat es mir das Canyon Nerve Al 29 7.9 angetan. Ich würde gerne länge Touren damit fahren ca. 50% Asphalt und 50% Gelände(Waldautobahnen und in den Bergen) ist das Bike dafür zu empfehlen? Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr nehmen Größe 1,78 M SL 86 cm

Dankeschön und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Power-Valve (28. April 2013)

Julian92 schrieb:


> Hallo werte Leute,
> 
> ich bin lange Zeit nur Crossbike gefahren und will mir jetzt ein Fully 29" kaufen, dabei hat es mir das Canyon Nerve Al 29 7.9 angetan. Ich würde gerne länge Touren damit fahren ca. 50% Asphalt und 50% Gelände(Waldautobahnen und in den Bergen) ist das Bike dafür zu empfehlen? Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr nehmen Größe 1,78 M SL 86 cm
> 
> Dankeschön und einen schönen Sonntag



Genau das richtige Bike... M sollte reichen...


----------



## hobel007 (28. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine frage an die Nerve al 7.9 Fahrer.
Hat einer von euch schon Probleme mit der Fox Evo Gabel gehabt?
Ich schwanke zwischen dem 7.9 und 9.9 . Preislich finde ich das 7.9 sehr interesssant, habe aber wegen der Gabel so meine bedenken. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. April 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> So, Aufbau erledigt und ich Rad grob eingestellt (Nerve AL 9.9 SL, Acid Storm, Größe L).
> 
> Jetzt warte ich noch auf die neuen LRS, denn für die SLR bin ich definitiv zu schwer. Um auf 85 kg zu kommen, muss ich mir ein Bein amputieren... Also werden andere montiert. In der engeren Auswahl: Fulcrum Red Metal XL, Crossmax ST, American Classic MTB,  DT Swiss 1550 XM und Syntace W30 MX. Ergon GS2 werden die GP2 ersetzen, Nobby Nic oder MountainKing den RocketRon und Racing Ralph. Alles für den AlpX 2013. Wenn es ganz gut läuft montiere ich noch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze...



Nicht, dass ich dich vom Umbauen abhalten möchte, aber die Gewichtsfreigabe für die Mavic SLR wurde doch auf 100 kg angehoben. http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_categories_id=8&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=1


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2013)

> ich habe mal eine frage an die Nerve al 7.9 Fahrer.
> Hat einer von euch schon Probleme mit der Fox Evo Gabel gehabt?
> Ich schwanke zwischen dem 7.9 und 9.9 . Preislich finde ich das 7.9 sehr interesssant, habe aber wegen der Gabel so meine bedenken. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


Habe das Rad seit ein paar Wochen und kann soweit nicht von Beeinträchtigungen in der Funktion berichten. C, T und D unterscheiden sich spürbar, meinen Luftdruck und Druckstufe sind soweit gefunden und das 7.9 macht einfach nur unheimlich Spaß  habe selbst ein bissl in der Ausstattung nachgebessert, XT-Kassette, leichtere Stütze und passenden Lenker, etwas farbliche Abstimmung. Im Album ein paar Bilder, da freue ich mich über Anregungen und Kritik.


----------



## Deleted176859 (28. April 2013)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine frage an die Nerve al 7.9 Fahrer.
> Hat einer von euch schon Probleme mit der Fox Evo Gabel gehabt?
> ...



Ich denke mal wenn es beim AL29 mit der Evolution Probleme geben würde hätten sich schon die gemeldet bei denen es selbige gibt. 
Bei mir funktioniert sie auch ohne Fehl und Tadel einwandfrei.

Ich hab auch erst mit dem 9.9 er geliebäugelt...,bin aber froh das 7.9 er genommen zu haben und gleichzeitig 700 Euro gespart. Glaube nicht das ich den Unterschied zur Factory - Gabel, den Bremsen, den XT Shifter  - Umwerfer und der XT Kassette gemerkt hätte. Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto...

Das AL29 ist eben ein perfektes Tourenbike wo man keinen AM + Bomber braucht. Ideal für lange Touren auch mal auf Asphalt. Macht einfach Spaß...!!!


----------



## hobel007 (28. April 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten .
@klitschbeen
ich denke auch nicht das der unterschied bei (Umwerfer,Bremse,Shifter,Kassette) so riesig ist.Bei der Gabel war und bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Laut Bikebravo gibt es auch einen spürbaren unterschied in der Performance.

Apropos Performance,wie ist eure erfahrung bisher mit 29er und 110mm Federweg? Hatte ein 26er Fully mit 120mm Federweg.

Grüße


----------



## G_Radelt (28. April 2013)

@Rothaarsteiger

Den Link hatte ich oben schon mal gepostet. Aber zur Sicherheit habe ich bei Mavic nochmal in die Datenbank für Händler geschaut.
Da steht weiterhin für den SLR LRS ein Gewicht von 85 kg als Freigabe. Da ich auf den AlpenX mit ca 92 kg plus Gepäck und Klamotten gehen werde (also über 100 kg), nehme ich lieber ein paar Gramm mehr am LRS in kauf und spare dabei sogar noch einige Euro und habe obendrein steigere Räder.


----------



## TheLiquinator (29. April 2013)

Gestern bin ich in den falschen Feldweg eingefahren und durfte erst mal ewig das Rad putzen ^^

Mal eine Frage zu verstellbaren SattelstÃ¼tzen. Wie ausgereift sind diese denn? Mein Kumpel meint, die funktionieren sehr unzuverlÃ¤ssig und mÃ¼ssen stÃ¤ndig gewartet werden.

Bei steileren Abfahrten hab ich schon bammel bei der Sitzposition, da wÃ¼rde die SattelstÃ¼tze sehr gelegen kommen.

Ich hab gesehen, dass es von der Rockshox Reverb in jedem Jahr eine neue Modellversion gibt. Die 2011er bekommt man fÃ¼r 189â¬, die 2012er fÃ¼r 250-300â¬ und die 2013er Version ab Juli fÃ¼r 400â¬, aber da kommt dann auch die Stealthversion bei der der Schlauch unten abgeht. Ich glaube unser Rad hat dafÃ¼r ja extra einen Kabelausgang, oder?

Bei anderen Herstellern kenne ich mich (noch) nicht aus, aber mit Fernbedienung wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ein genialer Luxus, aber wie gesagt, wie zuverlÃ¤ssig sind die StÃ¼tzen?


----------



## Peter Freiburg (29. April 2013)

Daytriple schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Habe mein 9.9SL auch bekommen in der Grösse M.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

hast du Canyon jetzt mal damit konfrontiert? Deren Standpunkt würde mich mal interessieren. Für mich auch spannend, da ich mit einem 9.9 SL geliebäugelt habe (ok, jetzt ists eh ausverkauft).

Ist ja ähnlich wie mit dem Verbrauch bei Autos, da wird ja auch geschummelt, dass sich die Balken biegen.

Und wenn ein Bike schon "SL" heißt, dann sollte es auch SL sein.
Meine Vermutung: Canyon nimmt die Gewichtsangaben der Komponenten-Lieferanten, addiert diese zu ihrem Rahmen und wiegt nicht mehr selbst nach. Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Power-Valve (29. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu verstellbaren SattelstÃ¼tzen. Wie ausgereift sind diese denn? Mein Kumpel meint, die funktionieren sehr unzuverlÃ¤ssig und mÃ¼ssen stÃ¤ndig gewartet werden.
> 
> Bei steileren Abfahrten hab ich schon bammel bei der Sitzposition, da wÃ¼rde die SattelstÃ¼tze sehr gelegen kommen.
> 
> ...



Nie wieder nen MTB ohne! Dein Kumpel ist bestimmt nur neidisch ;-)

Ich hab inzwischen die dritte, sind aber alle noch im Betrieb.

Am Nerve AL29 hab ich ne Rockshox Reverb Stealth verbaut, kostete 280 Euro bei bike-discount.de. Jetzt  nur noch 270 Euro: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a86762/reverb-stealth-125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-links.html

Die ist bisher absolut problemlos, der Fernsteuerhebel kann mit dem Bremshebel kombiniert werden, die Schelle des Bremshebels kann dann wegfallen. Gibt ne sehr aufgeraeumte Optik.

Habe mehrere Freunde mit Reverbs, nur die erste Serie hat wohl ab und an Probleme gemacht, seit 2012 sind die Kinderkrankheiten wohl Geschichte...

An den anderen Raeder hab ich ne Crank Brothers von 2008, da hab ich einmal nach Jahre ne Dichtung getauscht. Am Torque ist ne KindShock Stuetze, die tut seit 2010 unauffaellig ihren Dienst. Nur manchmal nen bisschen hakelig. Die Reverb ist von der Funktion her bisher die Beste!

Fazit: Am Nerve AL29 passts perfekt. Ich wuerde aber nie eine ohne Fernbedienung kaufen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## TheLiquinator (29. April 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort Uwe 

Noch ein paar Fragen. Du hast jetzt die Reverb links verlinkt. Ich vermute, links/rechts steht für die Lenkerseite, oder? Wählt man dann als Rechtshänder rechts?

Und bei der Stealth wird dann die Leitung aus dem Kabelloch unten geführt vermute ich? 

Wegen den Maßen. Intuitiv würde ich sagen, im L Rahmen und bei meiner Höhe nehme ich die 42er statt der 38er, oder bemisst man das anders? Das zweite Maß, also 30,9 oder 31,6 - *Edit:* der Durchmesser, also 30,9 für diesen Rahmen?

*Edit2:*
Hier das Argument meines Kumpels, so kamen die ausfahrbaren Stützen bei Belastungstest des Bike Magazins schlecht weg -> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komponenten_zubehoer/sattelstuetzen/teleskop-stuetzen-im-bruchtest-so-stabil-sind-sie-wirklich/a13297.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (29. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort Uwe
> 
> Noch ein paar Fragen. Du hast jetzt die Reverb links verlinkt. Ich vermute, links/rechts steht für die Lenkerseite, oder? Wählt man dann als Rechtshänder rechts?


Nicht zwingend. Ich bin Rechtshaender... Mag es lieber links, da die rechte Hand eher mit Schalten beschaeftigt ist als die linke.


> Und bei der Stealth wird dann die Leitung aus dem Kabelloch unten geführt vermute ich?


Genau. Gummiabdeckung am Rahmen entfernen, dann schraubt man den Schlauch von der Fernbedienung ab, schiebt ihn von oben durch den Rahmen, schneidet den Schlauch auf Laenge und schraubt die Fernbedienung wieder drauf. Klappt normal ohne weiteres Entlueften. 


> Wegen den Maßen. Intuitiv würde ich sagen, im L Rahmen und bei meiner Höhe nehme ich die 42er statt der 38er, oder bemisst man das anders?


Miss doch mal wie weit du deine Sattelstuetze zur Zeit ausgezogen hast und schau dir die Mindesteinstecktiefe (Markierung auf der Stuetze) an. Das dann addieren... 
Im Nerve AL29 Rahmen laesst sich die Stuetze leider nicht unendlich versenken, von daher lieber so kurz wie moeglich.



> Das zweite Maß, also 30,9 oder 31,6 - *Edit:* der Durchmesser, also 30,9 für diesen Rahmen?



Genau.
Ich wollte eigentlich eine mit 150mm Verstellweg haben, ist aber als 30,9er wohl bis zum Erscheinen der 2014er Modelle nicht mehr lieferbar. Daher die 125mm Version.




> ...Belastungstest des Bike Magazins schlecht weg ...



Hab im "Real-life" noch keine gebrochene Sattelstuetze gesehen... Vielleicht ist die Norm doch nicht soo Praxistauglich...


----------



## Seefreak1969 (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe nun bei meinem 9.9 SL auch meine ersten 50 KM hinter mir.

Muß sagen das Bike ist Klasse.

Das einzige was mir Aufgefallen ist das sich beim CTD im Climb Modus sich das Fahrad nicht wie ein Hardteil verhält sondern das die Gabel noch leicht eintaucht. Ist dies so richtig?

Gruß

Seefrak


----------



## Power-Valve (29. April 2013)

Seefreak1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nun bei meinem 9.9 SL auch meine ersten 50 KM hinter mir.
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig...  wird ja nur die Druckstufe dichtgemacht, nicht die Gabel komplett blockiert...


----------



## TheLiquinator (29. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. Ich bin Rechtshaender... Mag es lieber links, da die rechte Hand eher mit Schalten beschaeftigt ist als die linke.
> 
> Miss doch mal wie weit du deine Sattelstuetze zur Zeit ausgezogen hast und schau dir die Mindesteinstecktiefe (Markierung auf der Stuetze) an. Das dann addieren...
> Im Nerve AL29 Rahmen laesst sich die Stuetze leider nicht unendlich versenken, von daher lieber so kurz wie moeglich.


Wie machen sich die 25mm weniger Eintauchtiefe bei dir bemerkbar? Kommst du dann schlechter hinter den Sattel, als du erwartet hast?

Dann werde ich mal messen, wie die Länge sein muss. Jetzt grübel ich nur, welche Seite ich nehmen sollte. Links/rechts. Schade, dass nicht beide Seiten dabei sind. Ich tendiere zu rechts, da ich nicht beides gleichzeitig machen werde (Schalten und hoch/runter).

Die Avid Elixier 3 kann ich dann mit der Fernbedienung verbinden, stimmts?

Abseits davon. Ich hab den Bremshebel weiter nach unten gedreht und die Schalthebel liegen unter der Bremse, dabei finde ich, dass es recht mühselig ist den hinteren zu erreichen, der vordere dagegen ist ok. Geht es noch jemandem so (Version 7.9)?


----------



## Power-Valve (29. April 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die 25mm weniger Eintauchtiefe bei dir bemerkbar? Kommst du dann schlechter hinter den Sattel, als du erwartet hast?



Naja, 125mm reicht beim diesem Rad bei mir dicke. Beim Torque haette ich manchmal gern mehr, da senke ich die Stuetze z.t. noch weiter ab.

Beim AL29 waere die 150mm Stuetze auch eng geworden, die haette ich komplett versenken muessen damit sie am Ende ausgefahren nicht zu hoch ist. 


> Dann werde ich mal messen, wie die Länge sein muss. Jetzt grübel ich nur, welche Seite ich nehmen sollte. Links/rechts. Schade, dass nicht beide Seiten dabei sind. Ich tendiere zu rechts, da ich nicht beides gleichzeitig machen werde (Schalten und hoch/runter).



Ich hatte es bisher immer links, daher stellt sich die Frage bei mir nicht. 
Ich hab aber auch die Bremsen "andersrum" (Rechts=Vorne... wie beim Motorrad)


> Die Avid Elixier 3 kann ich dann mit der Fernbedienung verbinden, stimmts?



Sollte klappen wenn die dieselbe Schelle hat wie die Elixir 7.


> Abseits davon. Ich hab den Bremshebel weiter nach unten gedreht und die Schalthebel liegen unter der Bremse, dabei finde ich, dass es recht mühselig ist den hinteren zu erreichen, der vordere dagegen ist ok. Geht es noch jemandem so (Version 7.9)?



Manch einer vertauscht Bremse und Schaltung. Sprich Schaltung zum Griff hin und Bremse nach innen. Dann kann man die Bremse besser mit einem Finger bedienen und die Schaltung ist nicht so weit innen..


----------



## MTBneuling (30. April 2013)

Seht ihr beim Rahmen (speziell Dämpfung/Wippen) irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber den "großen" Marken wie Scott, Trek, Specialized?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daytriple (30. April 2013)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hast du Canyon jetzt mal damit konfrontiert? Deren Standpunkt würde mich mal interessieren. Für mich auch spannend, da ich mit einem 9.9 SL geliebäugelt habe (ok, jetzt ists eh ausverkauft).
> 
> ...




Hi Peter,

also wie steht Canyon dazu!?! Naja so nach dem Motto: Tja kann passieren das wir eine Differenz von 10% im Plusbereich haben... ( Dazu denke ich das selten ein Bike ausgeliefert wird, welches genau das Gewicht hat wie angegeben, ganz zu schweigen von WENIGER als angegeben) 

Naja nach der Aussage das es keine Bikes mehr zum tauschen gibt, da Ausverkauft, gab es nur eine Option, dass ich das Bike zurück senden sollte, zur Durchsicht bzw. ggf. Teiletausch. 

Da ich jedoch keine Lust mehr hatte auf das Bike zu verzichten, lehnte ich das Angebot ab. 

Aktueller Vorschlag lautet: 50 Kulanz Erstattung im Shop.

Was ich nun davon halten soll!?! Also gehen wir mal von 1gr=1 aus wären das in dieser Klasse 50gr Entschädigung wäre. 

Ich hätte mit mindestens 200 - 300gr. Entschädigung gerechnet oder PARTS aus Carbon ( Sattelstütze etc. ) 

Was würdest du nun tun Peter?

Gruß

Daytriple


----------



## Power-Valve (30. April 2013)

MTBneuling schrieb:


> Seht ihr beim Rahmen (speziell Dämpfung/Wippen) irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber den "großen" Marken wie Scott, Trek, Specialized?



Hab schon schlechteres von den "grossen" Marken unterm Hintern gehabt... Fuer deutlich mehr Geld gibt es nicht wirklich mehr Funktion oder Wert... Die Canyon Hinterbauten funktionieren im allgemeinen richtig gut. Hatte bisher nen 2007 Nerve, nen 2010er, nen 2010 Torque und jetzt das 29er. Gross wippen tut keins von denen. Die 2005er Nerve XC waren dagegen richtig fies. (noch mit dem Daempfer unterm Oberrohr)

Hast du dir den Canyon Besuch angeschaut? Eine "kleine" Marke sieht anders aus...

Teil 1: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/16/canyon-hausbesuch/
Teil 2: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/23/canyon-hausbesuch-2/

Viel Spass...
Uwe


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. April 2013)

Daytriple schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> also wie steht Canyon dazu!?! Naja so nach dem Motto: Tja kann passieren das wir eine Differenz von 10% im Plusbereich haben... ( Dazu denke ich das selten ein Bike ausgeliefert wird, welches genau das Gewicht hat wie angegeben, ganz zu schweigen von WENIGER als angegeben)
> 
> ...




Also langsam wirds peinlich....

Zitat Wikipedia:

Als Korinthenkacker werden umgangssprachlich manchmal besonders pedantische kleinliche Menschen bezeichnet. Die Korinthe ist die kleinste Rosinenart.
Der Korinthenkacker will die Dinge bis ins kleinste Detail beschreiben und regeln. Seine betont kleinlichen Darstellungen und Sichtweisen können dabei durchaus richtig sein, aber seine Pedanterie wirkt dabei oftmals rechthaberisch.
Der Begriff ist im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum bekannt. Synonyme für Korinthenkacker sind Erbsenzähler und Beckmesser. Eine ähnliche Bedeutung hat auch Haarspalter. Modellbauer sprechen auch vom Nietenzähler.


----------



## paskalle (30. April 2013)

Hey ho Zusammen,

hat außer mir noch jemand Liefertermin KW 18 (also diese Woche) ?

Ich habe noch nichts gehört und bezweifle langsam, dass es noch was wird. Vor allem wegen des morgigen Feiertages. Warte auf das 9.9 in acid storm und Größe L....

Die große Vorfreude schmilzt gerade....


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2013)

@ klitschbeen
Manche hier passen einfach schon vom Naturell her wie Ar$ch auf Eimer zum NERVE 
@ paskalle
Ja, die Vorfreude.....kein Vergleich zu der Freude, wenn man das Bike jedes Mal vor sich sieht, ich dreh gleich noch mal ne lockere Ortsrunde und freu mich für dich mit  cool bleiben... lohnt sich


----------



## Moshfranz (30. April 2013)

Guten Abend,
ich war am WE in Koblenz zur Canyon Messe und bin das Nerve AL 9,9 Probe gefahren.
Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich gegen das Cube AMS 120 29 Pro und für das Nerve AL 7,9 entschieden. Das Cube bin ich in 21 = L gefahren, bei Canyon zeigt der Umrechner M an.
Nun mal ne frage an euch, soll ich bei 186cm größe und 86/87 SL tatsächlich ein M bike holen???


Danke


----------



## Power-Valve (30. April 2013)

Moshfranz schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich war am WE in Koblenz zur Canyon Messe und bin das Nerve AL 9,9 Probe gefahren.
> Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich gegen das Cube AMS 120 29 Pro und für das Nerve AL 7,9 entschieden. Das Cube bin ich in 21 = L gefahren, bei Canyon zeigt der Umrechner M an.
> Nun mal ne frage an euch soll ich bei 186cm größe und 86/87 SL tatsächlich ein M bike holen???
> ...



Welche Größe bist du denn in Koblenz gefahren?


----------



## Moshfranz (30. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Welche Größe bist du denn in Koblenz gefahren?



auch M, bin aber blutiger Anfänger und kenne mich in den Größenordnungen nicht ganz so aus. Als ich bei Cube war rieten die mir nur zu einem L Bike und keinesfalls zu einem M.


----------



## Power-Valve (30. April 2013)

Du bist da an der Grenze. In M ists halt nen bisschen handlicher. Wenn dir die Sitzposition gepasst hat, sollte es gehen... 

Bei nem L Rahmen musst du den Sattel nicht so weit ausziehen, der Lenken nen Tick höher aber auch weiter weg...


----------



## Moshfranz (30. April 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Du bist da an der Grenze. In M ists halt nen bisschen handlicher. Wenn dir die Sitzposition gepasst hat, sollte es gehen...
> 
> Bei nem L Rahmen musst du den Sattel nicht so weit ausziehen, der Lenken nen Tick höher aber auch weiter weg...



okay...wollte am Freitag nochmal vorbei fahren und falls es möglich ist, beide Größen nochmal testen. Also du sagst es geht beides, was wäre den ratsamer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (30. April 2013)

Moshfranz schrieb:


> auch M, bin aber blutiger Anfänger und kenne mich in den Größenordnungen nicht ganz so aus. Als ich bei Cube war rieten die mir nur zu einem L Bike und keinesfalls zu einem M.



Bei deinem Maßen würde ich keinesfalls M nehmen. Ich bin 1.75 mit einem M Rahmen. Beim Oberrohr mit 581,4 bei M wird es dann bei 1.86 schon eng, und beim M Rahmen ist die Sattelstütze nur 400mm lang...!


----------



## G_Radelt (30. April 2013)

@paskalle Mein vorläufiger Liefertermin war auch KW 18. Mein Bike ist schon vor zwei Wochen verschickt worden und längst bei mir angekommen, zusammengebaut etc. (siehe mein Posting oben und Bilder in meinem Album). AL 9.9 SL in Acid Storm...
Du solltest mal anrufen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2013)

@ Moshfranz: Ja, auf jeden Fall ein L.


----------



## Power-Valve (30. April 2013)

Ratsamer? Da scheiden sich die Geister... viele sagen im Zweifel den kleineren Rahmen.

Da muss sich aber einer mal anschauen wie die Sitzposition ausfällt. Bei waagerechter Kurbel soll die Fallline deiner Kniescheibe quasi durch die Pedalachse gehen... wenn das nicht passt, Sattel verschieben. 
Wenn das nicht weit genug geht oder du fast über dem Hinterrad sitzt, muss der L Rahmen her.

Und wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, muss der Sattel weit genug raus gehen...


----------



## KaterKollwitz (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich interessiere mich auch für das Nerve AL 29.
Kernfrage, komme inkl. Gepäk, etc. derzeit auf ein Fahrgewicht, 120-130kg. 
Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit Canyon bzw. Nerve AL 29 in dieser Gewichtsklasse? Lt. Canyon Website sind die Laufräder, Mavic ... nur bis 100 kg und der Rahmen bis 120 kg zugelassen. 

Würdet Ihr mir von dem Bike abraten?

Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage nach dem Modell. Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten für das 8.9 oder 9.9 vs. 7.9 ?

Danke Euch schonmal für Eure Tips....


----------



## Jugger (1. Mai 2013)

Moshfranz schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich war am WE in Koblenz zur Canyon Messe und bin das Nerve AL 9,9 Probe gefahren.
> Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich gegen das Cube AMS 120 29 Pro und für das Nerve AL 7,9 entschieden. Das Cube bin ich in 21 = L gefahren, bei Canyon zeigt der Umrechner M an.
> Nun mal ne frage an euch, soll ich bei 186cm größe und 86/87 SL tatsächlich ein M bike holen???
> ...



Moin Franz,

Ich war auch vor 2 Wochen in Koblenz.
Ich bin 1,85cm. SL 89 Armlänge 66.

Ich lag dann auch an der Grenze von M zu L.
Bin beide Größen Probe gefahren und mich dann für L 
entschieden.

Warte nu auf das 8.9 KW 20


----------



## Moshfranz (1. Mai 2013)

Jugger schrieb:


> Moin Franz,
> 
> Ich war auch vor 2 Wochen in Koblenz.
> Ich bin 1,85cm. SL 89 Armlänge 66.
> ...




Vielen dank für die vielen freundlichen Antworten. Ich denke ich werde mich auch für das L entscheide, fahre aber beide nochmal Probe.


----------



## TheLiquinator (1. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Naja, 125mm reicht beim diesem Rad bei mir dicke. Beim Torque haette ich manchmal gern mehr, da senke ich die Stuetze z.t. noch weiter ab.
> 
> Beim AL29 waere die 150mm Stuetze auch eng geworden, die haette ich komplett versenken muessen damit sie am Ende ausgefahren nicht zu hoch ist.



Hi noch mal, ich habe gestern mal gemessen. Vom Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze bis zu den Sattelklemmen etwa 23 cm. Dann noch mal 8 cm vom Schnellspanner bis zur Markierung der Mindesteinstecktiefe. Macht ca. 31cm. Bleiben noch 9 bis die 40cm Sattelstützenlänge erreicht ist.

Ich hab dann auch mal den Sattel versucht 125mm abzusenken, aber nach 100 ist schon Ende, weiter geht die Stütze nicht rein.

Was sagst du, welche Länge wählt man nun da?

@Rahmengröße
Bei L bleibt mir mit 89cm Schrittlänge noch ca. eine handbreit Abstand zwischen Oberrohr und den Kronjuwelen, da wäre ein M anzuraten bei 86SL, sonst küsst man beim Abstieg das Oberrohr. Aber ich hab ein M noch nicht getestet wegen dem Lenkerabstand etc.


----------



## paskalle (1. Mai 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Hi noch mal, ich habe gestern mal gemessen. Vom Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze bis zu den Sattelklemmen etwa 23 cm. Dann noch mal 8 cm vom Schnellspanner bis zur Markierung der Mindesteinstecktiefe. Macht ca. 31cm. Bleiben noch 9 bis die 40cm Sattelstützenlänge erreicht ist.
> 
> Ich hab dann auch mal den Sattel versucht 125mm abzusenken, aber nach 100 ist schon Ende, weiter geht die Stütze nicht rein.
> 
> ...




Moin, 

auf der Homepage ist der Unterschied der "Überstandshöhe" von M zu L mit 17,8 mm angegeben. Machen knapp 2cm einen derart relevanten Unterschied aus?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (1. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf der Homepage ist der Unterschied der "Überstandshöhe" von M zu L mit 17,8 mm angegeben. Machen knapp 2cm einen derart relevanten Unterschied aus?????



Im Zweifel den Unterschied zwischen Uff und grossem Aua ...


----------



## paskalle (1. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Im Zweifel den Unterschied zwischen Uff und grossem Aua ...


----------



## pienza1 (1. Mai 2013)

Sorry, bin neu hier und weiss nicht, ob meine Fragen schon mal beantwortet wurden.
Ich fahre seit drei Jahren ein 26er Canyon und möchte jetzt auf das AM 29 umsteigen.

Ich tendiere zum 7.9 oder 8.9 und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr "Erfahrenen" mir folgende 3 Fragen beantworten könntet.

1.) 189cm mit SL von 93cm, Armlänge 70cm,105kg, eher XL oder doch L  ????
2.) Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Elixir 3 und 7 ?, zwischen CTD Evolution Gabel und der CTD Fit Performance beim 8.9 ??
3.) Laut Homepage gibt es das 8.9 in acid storm als einziges 29er mit 36/22 Ritzel/Kettenblatt anstatt 38/24 !!! Laut der Mountainbike bietet eine Zweifachkurbel mit 22 Zähnen eine optimale Übersetzung für 29er Laufräder und für einen leichten Gang am Berg !!!??

Kann mir jemand aus der" Gemeinde" diese These bestätigen bzw. die Fragen beantworten, ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
pienza1


----------



## G_Radelt (1. Mai 2013)

KaterKollwitz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich interessiere mich auch für das Nerve AL 29.
> Kernfrage, komme inkl. Gepäk, etc. derzeit auf ein Fahrgewicht, 120-130kg.
> Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit Canyon bzw. Nerve AL 29 in dieser Gewichtsklasse? Lt. Canyon Website sind die Laufräder, Mavic ... nur bis 100 kg und der Rahmen bis 120 kg zugelassen.
> 
> ...



Bei 120 kg und mehr ist meist eine Einzelanfertigung die richtige Lösung, aber natürlich teuer. Allein die Suche nach Laufrädern mit entsprechender Freigabe ist sehr schwer. Da wirst Du bei Downhill/Freeride-Equipment landen, dass es in 29 Zoll eigentlich nicht gibt. Bei DT Swiss sind bspw. nur die 26er FX 1950 Tricon über 110 kg freigegeben (bis 130 kg) Der Rest meist nur bis 90 kg. Bei Mavic sieht es fast noch schlimmer aus. Entgegen der Liste von Canyon spricht Mavic bspw. von 85 kg "Systemgewicht" (also Fahrer inkl. Bike und Ausrüstung etc.) bei den SLR 29.
Bei den Rahmen ist 120 kg Standard, was für Dich machbar sein sollte, bei "normaler" Fahrweise. In den Bikepark o.Ä. solltest Du nicht, was sich aber meist bei den Kilos von allein ausschließt.

Grundsätzlich musst Du Dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass Du einen viel größeren Verschleiß am Bike und allen beanspruchten Komponenten haben wirst, als ein "normal-Gewicht". In Alpen-X-Ausstattung habe ich ca. 100-105 kg und bin mit dem Nerve ziemlich am Limit. Die Laufräder habe ich getauscht und eine 200er Bremse montiert. Bei der Gabel ist meinem Gefühl nach noch "Luft" nach oben, aber den Dämpfer bekomme ich kaum auf genug Druck. Viel mehr geht da nicht.

Es gibt spezielle Anbieter für die Rahmen und Komplettbikes, die auf Tandem oder eben Freeride-Technik setzen. Die findest Du in der aktuellen BIKE (04/13). Da ist gerade ein passender Artikel drin:  KAUFBERATUNG: BIKES UND TEILE FÜR SCHWERE JUNGS. Ich suche die Namen aber auch gern raus und poste sie hier. Kann nur gerade nicht an meine Ausgabe ran. Die liegt in dem Zimmer, in dem meine Tochter gerade schlummert...


----------



## zoomer (1. Mai 2013)

KaterKollwitz schrieb:


> Kernfrage, komme inkl. Gepäk, etc. derzeit auf ein Fahrgewicht, 120-130kg.
> Lt. Canyon Website sind die Laufräder, Mavic ... nur bis 100 kg



Wegen der Laufräder,
poste doch mal im 29er Laufrad Thread, da antworten auch
kompetente Laufradbauer, was für Optionen es dafür gibt.


----------



## TheLiquinator (2. Mai 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> 1.) 189cm mit SL von 93cm, ArmlÃ¤nge 70cm,105kg, eher XL oder doch L  ????


Ich bin 190cm, SL 89cm und ArmlÃ¤nge 69cm. Wenn der Lenker weiter weg wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde es ungemÃ¼tlich werden in meinem Fall. Da dein Rumpf kÃ¼rzer ist, kÃ¶nnte es sein, dass du deine Arme weit durchstrecken mÃ¼sstest.

Deine Beine sind lÃ¤nger. D.h. der Sattel etwas hÃ¶her, aber auch gleichzeitig mehr nach hinten, damit die Pedale durch die Knie fallen, oder? d.h. der Lenker wÃ¤re etwas weiter weg als bei mir? MÃ¼sste dann aber noch passen. Oder kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau. Aber bei XL ist da ja dann noch mehr Abstand, oder seh ich das falsch?

*Edit:*
Ich bekam von Canyon RÃ¼ckmeldung wegen der SattelstÃ¼tze und da liest man: Eine Stealth bieten wir nicht zum Verkauf an, da der Einbau schwierig ist. Die meinen vermutlich, dass der Selbsteinbau schwierig wird, das vermute ich mal. Wie lange die StÃ¼tze sein muss hat man mir aber nicht gesagt, bloÃ dass die StÃ¼tze 200â¬(bei Neuradbestellung und optional +6 fÃ¼r eine KabelfÃ¼hrung) kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonely raider (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
habe seit gestern ein Nerve 7.9, Größe L. Bin 1,88 m, Armlänge 68, Schrittlänger 88 und noch nicht gefahren, da ein Problem mit der Gabel. Finde die Sitzhöhe als sehr, sehr aufrecht und zweifele deshalb, ob es überhaupft das richtige Bike ist. 
Fragen: Ging es euch genauso und welche Auswirkungen hat die aufrechte Sitzposition? Welche Vorbaulängen sind in Bezug auf das Handling noch ok (100 mm, 110 mm, 120 mm? - montiert sind 80 mm). Reicht euch das große Ritzel mit 38 Zähnen? 
Zweifler freut sich über Antworten


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2013)

Tipp 1: Vorbau mal negativ montieren.
Tipp 2: Ggf. Sattelstütze mit Setback montieren.
Tipp 3: Ggf. etwas längeren Vorbau montieren.
Es ist ja alles sehr subjektiv, mir passt gleiche Rad mit 1,82 Körpergröße und 90er Schrittlänge ausgezeichnet


----------



## lonely raider (2. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Tipps, kann aktuell die Varianten aber leider noch nicht ausprobieren. Reicht dir das 38 - Ritzel ? Wie ist es so aufrecht im Wind ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2013)

38/24er Übersetzung passt mir sehr gut. Letztens habe ich mich rund-um-rauf-und-runter-die-Sieg führen lassen, mein Mitfahrer hatte 36/22. Also auch hier kein Anlass zur Klage meinerseits.


----------



## Deleted176859 (2. Mai 2013)

lonely raider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit gestern ein Nerve 7.9, Größe L. Bin 1,88 m, Armlänge 68, Schrittlänger 88 und noch nicht gefahren, da ein Problem mit der Gabel. Finde die Sitzhöhe als sehr, sehr aufrecht und zweifele deshalb, ob es überhaupft das richtige Bike ist.
> Fragen: Ging es euch genauso und welche Auswirkungen hat die aufrechte Sitzposition? Welche Vorbaulängen sind in Bezug auf das Handling noch ok (100 mm, 110 mm, 120 mm? - montiert sind 80 mm). Reicht euch das große Ritzel mit 38 Zähnen?
> Zweifler freut sich über Antworten



Was hast du denn für ein Problem mit der Gabel ???


----------



## goodguy82 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe heute für meinen Vater ein Nerve AL 29 9.9 in XL bestellt. PPS hat XL vorgeschlagen.
Nachdem ich aber hier nun einige Beiträge durchgelesen habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob L besser wäre.

Grösse: 185cm
SL: 93cm
Torso:63cm
Schulterbreite: 40cm
Armlänge:65cm

Was meint ihr? Wenn ich im PPS die identischen Daten eingebe und die SL auf 92cm setze kommt ein L raus...


----------



## Dinocek (3. Mai 2013)

goodguy82 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Wenn ich im PPS die identischen Daten eingebe und die SL auf 92cm setze kommt ein L raus...



so war das bei mir auch! ich konnte alle parameter umstellen und es hat sich nichts getan. aber wenn ich die schrittlänge von 93 auf 92 cm verringert hab, war ich bei "L" anstatt "XL".
allerdings bin ich 193 groß und das "XL" passt mir gut.
bei 185 hingegen würd ich eher gefühlsmäßig zu "L" raten; kommt aber sicher auch auf den einsatzzweck an. wenn er nur gemütlich tourt, passt ihm das "XL" vlt sogar besser...


----------



## goodguy82 (3. Mai 2013)

mit 66 Jahren ist er schon eher der gemütliche Tourenfahrer...die Zeit mit schnellen, knackigen Singletrails, usw. sind vorbei, das überlässt er nun mir 

Wie gross ist denn der Unterschied zwischen XL und L? Lässt sich das an Hand der Geometrie Daten beziffern? Ich selber fahr ein Niner Jet 9 RDO in L, dass hatte er Testweise zum fahren, nur musste ich dort meine Sattelstütze bis zum Max ausziehen und der Sattel war dennoch zu tief für ihn...

Muss wohl die Geometrien der beiden Bikes vergleichen...


----------



## Dinocek (3. Mai 2013)

allein anhand der geometriedaten einen schluss auf  das "besser passende" bike zu ziehen ist nicht wirklich möglich. natürlich gibt es ein "viel zu groß" und ein "viel zu klein". aber gerade in deinem fall ( sl= xl, körpergröße eher L) ist das letzten endes subjektives empfinden! ich denke, dass das "XL" evtl. mit kürzerem vorbau schon passen könnte, tendenziell hätte ich wg des doch eher kurzen oberkörpers (im vergleich zur sl)  aber eher ein "L" genommen. dein vater ist meiner meinung nach wirklich im grenzbereich!
.... es wird euch wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als beide bikes auszuprobieren.


----------



## Power-Valve (3. Mai 2013)

lonely raider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit gestern ein Nerve 7.9, Größe L. Bin 1,88 m, Armlänge 68, Schrittlänger 88 und noch nicht gefahren, da ein Problem mit der Gabel. Finde die Sitzhöhe als sehr, sehr aufrecht und zweifele deshalb, ob es überhaupft das richtige Bike ist.
> Fragen: Ging es euch genauso und welche Auswirkungen hat die aufrechte Sitzposition?



Ich sitze auch aufrechter als auf meinem alten Nerve XC. Sogar die Racer sitzen heute aufrechter, meiner Meinung nach ist es nur Gewoehnungssache. 



> Welche Vorbaulängen sind in Bezug auf das Handling noch ok (100 mm, 110 mm, 120 mm? - montiert sind 80 mm).


Wuerde es an deiner Stelle erstmal so lassen und nen paar Touren fahren.

Die aufrechte Sitzposition gibt mehr Kontrolle auf dem Trail und ist nicht wirklich langsamer... Da beim 29er das Vorderrad durch den laengeren Hinterbau auch an steilen Rampen quasi am Boden klebt, ists bergauf kein Nachteil.



> Reicht euch das große Ritzel mit 38 Zähnen?
> Zweifler freut sich über Antworten



Das grosse Ritzel reicht dicke, die Raeder sind ja auch nochmal groesser. Das kleine ist eher nen bisschen gross wenn es lange steil bergauf geht. Da fehlt dem ein oder anderen bestimmt eher nen Gang als noch oben raus.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (3. Mai 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> Ich bekam von Canyon Rückmeldung wegen der Sattelstütze und da liest man: Eine Stealth bieten wir nicht zum Verkauf an, da der Einbau schwierig ist. Die meinen vermutlich, dass der Selbsteinbau schwierig wird, das vermute ich mal. Wie lange die Stütze sein muss hat man mir aber nicht gesagt, bloß dass die Stütze 200(bei Neuradbestellung und optional +6 für eine Kabelführung) kostet.



Bei der Stealth muss logischerweise die Leitung getrennt werden, durch den Rahmen gefaedelt werden, ggfalls gekuerzt und wieder angeschlossen werden. Wer das unvorsichtig macht, muss hinterher entlueften.

Im Lieferumfang der Stealth sind alle moeglichen Sachen (Entlueftungskit mit Spritzen und so) enthalten und eine ausfuehrliche Anleitung ist auch dabei.

Aber fuer jemanden ohne technisches Verstaendnis ist diese Huerde wohl etwas gross. Daher verstehe ich Canyon, dass sie diesen Support nicht leisten wollen.


----------



## goodguy82 (3. Mai 2013)

@Dinocek, danke. Mir ist gerade in den Sinn gekommen, dass ein Kollege ein Grand Canyon Al 29 in L besitzt...als Anhaltspunkt könnte dies schon weiterhelfen..sind sich ja doch recht ähnlich


----------



## lonely raider (3. Mai 2013)

Danke, klingt überzeugend. Habe nur eine Einmillimeter-"Kratzer" am rechten Tauchrohr und will vor einer Antwort von Canyon dazu noch nicht fahren. Hätte somit im Fall eines Kompletttausches die Wahl eines längeren Vorbaus. Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Rädern "fehlen" zum Lenker ca. 5-8 cm; aber warum nicht mal was anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## pienza1 (3. Mai 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied in der Praxis zwischen 38/24 und 36/22 Ritzel näher erläutern. Habe ich mit dem 22er einen kleineren Gang als mit dem 24er ?  Sorry aber ich bin bisher nur X9 3x9 gewöhnt und kam damit gut zurecht und bin bei 2x10 ein bißchen unsicher........

3.) Laut Homepage gibt es das 8.9 in acid storm als einziges 29er mit 36/22 Ritzel/Kettenblatt anstatt 38/24 !!! Laut der Mountainbike bietet eine Zweifachkurbel mit 22 Zähnen eine optimale Übersetzung für 29er Laufräder und für einen leichten Gang am Berg !!!??

Kann mir jemand aus der" Gemeinde" diese These bestätigen bzw. die Fragen beantworten, ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
pienza1[/quote]


----------



## Tobias_B (3. Mai 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied in der Praxis zwischen 38/24 und 36/22 Ritzel näher erläutern. Habe ich mit dem 22er einen kleineren Gang als mit dem 24er ?



Die Kasette ist eine 11-36 Deore XT. 

In den großen Gängen bedeutet das:

38 : 11  = 3,45      bzw.   36 : 11 = 3,27

Im ersten Fall trittst du die Kurbel einmal rund, dann dreht sich das Rad hinten 3,45 mal, bzw mit 36 Ritzel nur 3,27 mal und damit langsamer.

In den kleinen Gängen bedeutet das:

24 : 36 = 0,66       bzw.    22 : 36 = 0,61

Wenn du die Kurbel einmal rund trittst, hat das Rad hinten 0,66 bzw. 0,61 Umdrehungen gemacht. Im zweiten Fall also weniger und damit ist es leichter im Berg.

An meinem XC aus 2012 habe ich die kleinste Kombi mit 22 : 36, mit der man zwar aussieht wie ein Hamster im Laufrad, aber mit Kondition jeden Berg hochkommt. 

Im großen Gang (bei 3 Ritzeln) habe ich 44 : 11 = 4, den ich auf Straßen mit leichtem Gefälle immer brauche. Allerdings beim 26" Rad. 

Durchmesser Rad 26" x 0,0254 m = 0,6604 m
Durchmesser Rad 29" x 0,0254 m = 0,7366 m

Umfang Rad 26"    0,6604m x pi = 2,075 m
Umfang Rad 29"    0,7366m x pi = 2,314 m

Strecke im großen Gang nach einer Kurbelumdrehung:
Rad 26"   (44:11)  2,075 m x 4 = 8,30 m

Rad 29"   (38:11)  2,314 m x 3,45 = 7,98 m
Rad 29"   (36:11)  2,314 m x 3,27 = 7,57 m

Von der großen Übersetzung würde ich dann eher zu 38:11 tendieren.


----------



## pienza1 (4. Mai 2013)

D A N K E  Tobias B für diese ausführliche und detaillierte Ausführung, jetzt habe ICH es sogar verstanden.....


----------



## victorious (4. Mai 2013)

schönen samstag allerseits!
bei mir wird jetzt ein neues MTB fähig, auch weil ich immer sommer damit eine (relativ einfache) Alpenüberquerung durchführen werde. Damit soll es tourenorientiert sein, aber trotzdem ein Allrounder sein. Deshalb bin ich aufs Nerve AL 29 gekommen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir hier die Frage der Rahmengröße. 182/86 SL. Der Rechner schlägt M vor. bei 87 SL jedoch L. Wozu würdet ihr tendieren? Ich eher zum L Rahmen, auch weil der mit 19" ja nicht allzu groß ist.
Ich will das Rad DI oder Mi in Koblenz abholen, vorrätig wären M und L. Was ratet ihr mir denn, selbst wenn ich das da Probefahren würde, dass ich direkt das perfekte Rad mit nach Hause nehmen kann? beide dahinliefern lassen und nur eins abholen?
viele grüße und danke!


----------



## Micha382 (4. Mai 2013)

Geht beides und ist reine Gefühlssache ;-)
Beim L sitzt du ein wenig gestreckter, daher besser für Touren. Das M geht auch, da sitzt du aber kompakter. Mein Kollege hat ein M und ich hab etwa die gleichen Maße wie du und es fühlt sich auch gut an. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mich in Koblenz auf beide setzen und das nehmen wo du dich wohler fühlst, würde glaub ich das L für Touren nehmen.


----------



## victorious (4. Mai 2013)

gut das ist auch der Plan. Wie schaffe ich es nun, dass ich das dann passende Rad direkt mitnehmen kann? kann man beide reservieren aber dann nur eins abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (4. Mai 2013)

Sind die als Bikes to go da? Dann fahr beide Probe und wenn du dich für eins entschieden hast sagst du welches du willst und sie holen es dir aus dem Lager und fertig.


----------



## victorious (4. Mai 2013)

ne leider nicht als To-go, nur ab lager, d.h. ich müsste sie dahin schleppen lassen ...


----------



## Tobias_B (4. Mai 2013)

victorious schrieb:


> Der Rechner schlägt M vor. bei 87 SL jedoch L. Wozu würdet ihr tendieren?



Ein http://www.bikers-seiten.de/pages/technik/rahmenhoehe.php#FS Link zur Rahmenhöheberechnung.

Ich lag beim XC zwischen XL und L. Habe beide Probe gefahren, immer wieder hin und her gewechselt und dann nach langem Zögern XL genommen. Und nach einigen Tagen zurückgebracht und dann L gekauft! 

Ein wichtiger Punkt für die Kraftübertragung ist nämlich folgender: 
Wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt, die Sitzhöhe richtig eingestellt ist und dann die Kurbel waagerecht steht, soll die Kniescheibe des vorderen Knies senkrecht nach unten verlängert die Pedalachse treffen. Sitzt Du bei dem größeren Rad mit der Kniescheibe hinter der Pedalachse und lässt das sich durch ein Vorschieben des Sattels nicht ausreichend korrigieren, dann bekommst Du die Kraft nicht richtig ins Pedal und dann wird es je nach Kondition nach x-km mühselig. Das war bei mir der Fall, wobei ich zum Kaufzeitpunkt obiges noch nicht wußte. Und mein Canyon Verkäufer mir das auch nicht erklärt hat ...


----------



## Moshfranz (5. Mai 2013)

Guten morgen,
Auch auf die Gefahr dass ich hier evtl im falschen thread bin, oder die Antwort recht eindeutig ausfÃ¤llt, mÃ¶chte ich gerne mal meine frage hier rein kopieren, da mir im Tech Talk anscheinend keiner weiterhelfen kann und ich mich morgen bereits fÃ¼r ein Bike entschieden haben will. 
"
Guten Tag,

ich suche nach einem passenden Mountainbike, Einsatzgebiet ist zunÃ¤chst der Wald/Berge, natÃ¼rlich auch abseits der Wege, selten Touren auf der StraÃe, Ziel sind unteranderem auch Trips in den Bikepark. Ich bin quasi AnfÃ¤nger und habe bereits zwei Modelle in die enge Auswahl gezogen:

Cube AMS 120 Pro 29
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-120-pro-29/
oder
Canyon Nerve AL 7.9
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3035

zur kurzen ErlÃ¤uterung, dass Cube ist bei einem FahrradhÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he erhÃ¤ltlich + Pedale + GetrÃ¤nkehalter + Tacho + erste Wartung kostenlos PREIS 2099â¬
Das Canyon mÃ¼sste ich in Koblenz abholen (ca. 180km) ohne Pedale 1899â¬


Hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir helfen, ich habe bereits viele Bekannte gefragt, der Eine schwÃ¤rmen Ã¼ber Cube, der Andere fÃ¼r Canyon, ich weiss einfach nicht weiter.

Danke"


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2013)

Händler in der Nähe ist ja grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes  wenn die Fahrt nach KO ein K.O.-Kriterium ggü der "Bequemlichkeit" des Händlers um die Ecke ist, dann das Bike dort so ausgiebig wie möglich probefahren, um zu er*fahren* ob die Geo passt. 
Wenn die Rahmenhöhe und Geo passt, das "C" schaut etwas kürzer aus aber mit längerem Radstand, dann passt es...
Anders gesagt, nur Selbstversuch macht kluch.
Darüber hinaus muss ich für mich persönlich feststellen, dass genau dieses Würfel-Design bei mir einen gewissen - sorry - Brechreiz beim anschauen auslöst. Jeder Jeck ist halt anders 
My Nerve  Funktion & Design


----------



## Moshfranz (5. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Händler in der Nähe ist ja grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes  wenn die Fahrt nach KO ein K.O.-Kriterium ggü der "Bequemlichkeit" des Händlers um die Ecke ist, dann das Bike dort so ausgiebig wie möglich probefahren, um zu er*fahren* ob die Geo passt.
> Wenn die Rahmenhöhe und Geo passt, das "C" schaut etwas kürzer aus aber mit längerem Radstand, dann passt es...
> Anders gesagt, nur Selbstversuch macht kluch.
> Darüber hinaus muss ich für mich persönlich feststellen, dass genau dieses Würfel-Design bei mir einen gewissen - sorry - Brechreiz beim anschauen auslöst. Jeder Jeck ist halt anders
> My Nerve  Funktion & Design



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Vorteil bei dem cube ist einfach dass ich immer eine Anlaufstation in der Nähe hab und bei uns viele Fahrradhändler nur die eigenen Bikes reparieren. Die Fahrt nach Koblenz hat nichts mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun, hab eh Urlaub nur kostet das auch wieder Geld und ich muss beide Größen M und L aufjedenfall nochmal Probe fahren sonst würde ich es mir einfach schicken lassen. Rein äußerlich muss ich dir recht geben das Canyon schlägt das Cube um Längen. Bin wirklich hin und her gerissen. Will mich aber bis morgen entschieden haben damit ich im Urlaub noch etwas fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2013)

Urlaub...dann passts doch  ich würde die Fahrt auch mit einem weiteren Ausflug in die nähere Umgebung verbinden, wenn man schon mal da ist...z.B. Hähnchenessen beim "Hühner-Toni" in Rhens.
P.S.: Wenn du 100% talentlos bist, was selber schrauben betrifft --> Argument pro Händler. Halte dir halt vor Augen, das du ein paar Jahre Spaß an dem neuen Bike haben willst, da ist etwas investierte Zeit nicht das falsche
P.S.2: *Beide* Bikes sind für Bikeparkbesuche *nicht* die richtigen...


----------



## Moshfranz (5. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Urlaub...dann passts doch  ich würde die Fahrt auch mit einem weiteren Ausflug in die nähere Umgebung verbinden, wenn man schon mal da ist...z.B. Hähnchenessen beim "Hühner-Toni" in Rhens.
> P.S.: Wenn du 100% talentlos bist, was selber schrauben betrifft --> Argument pro Händler. Halte dir halt vor Augen, das du ein paar Jahre Spaß an dem neuen Bike haben willst, da ist etwas investierte Zeit nicht das falsche
> P.S.2: *Beide* Bikes sind für Bikeparkbesuche *nicht* die richtigen...



Klingt Super 

Vlt Kann ich noch ein paar Meinungen hören.
Würde mich freuen

Ps: das mit dem Birkepark ist falsch rüber gekommen, mein Kumpel fährt da ab und zu hin und ich würde da eben mal mitkommen. Rede hier aber von 2 mal im Jahr! Also muss es kein Bike speziell nur für den bikepark sein, außerdem gibt das mein Geldbeutel nicht her


----------



## zoomer (5. Mai 2013)

Für Deinen Einsatzzweck sind beide mehr als brauchbar,
also noch nach oben offen, falls man so viel Spass daran hat und
das Einsatzgebiet später erweitert.
Ein Hardtail würde locker reichen aber so ist es komfortabler.
Ich fahre mit meinem AMS auch gerne in der Stadt oder nur Strasse.

Die Räder sind sich sehr ähnlich. Das Canyon ausstattungsbereinigt
inzwischen wieder etwas günstiger (Versenderbonus).

Das Cube hat 10 mm mehr Federweg, ist ein All Mountain, das
Canyon pendelt mit seinen 110 mm zwischen den 100 mm
Race Fullies und den 120 mm aufwärts Trail, All Mountain Bikes.
Einen Unterschied wird man eher nicht merken.

Das Cube ist etwas schwerer (Rahmen), da ist man schnell bei
14-14,5 kg. Cubes haben eine schrille, unangenehme Bemalung,
bei Deinem Modell und Jahrgang finde ich es aber ok. Ggf. bekommt
man die weisse Lackierung vom eloxierten Rahmen wieder runter.
Dafür hat das Cube schöne gerade Rohre, das gebogene Canyon
ist auch Geschmackssache.

Das Cube hat eine recht hohe Überstandshöhe, darauf beim Probesitzen
unbedingt achten, wenn man bei passender Grösse über dem Rahmen
steht. Die scheint beim Canyon tiefer, besser zu sein.


Ich repariere oder verändere meine Räder lieber selber, von da her
ist mir das recht egal ob das Rad aus dem Internet oder vom Händler
vor Ort kommt. Wenn man aber alles machen lassen muss weil man
unerfahren ist, es nicht kann oder keine Zeit/Lust dazu hat, dann ist
ein Händler vor Ort sicher ein Pluspunkt.
Canyon macht die Services und Reperaturen sicher auch sehr gut
aber es bleiben die Verzögerungen und Umständlichkeiten durch
das Versenden oder Anfahren.

Eigentlich verdient man mit dem Reparieren von Fahrrädern Geld,
wenn eine Werkstatt nur die eigenen Räder reparieren will und
andere ablehnt finde ich das sowieso schon wenig vertrauenserweckend.
Aber wenn es bei euch so ist sollte man abwägen.


----------



## Tobias_B (5. Mai 2013)

@Moshfranz
ich rate Dir ebenfalls dazu, die 180 km zu investieren und beide Räder Probe zu fahren. Danach wirst Du nämlich keine Zweifel mehr haben, welche Radgeometrie Dir am besten passt und welches Du nimmst.

Zum Bikepark... für Sprungschanzen sind beide Räder nicht gebaut!


----------



## zoomer (5. Mai 2013)

Ups,

das mit dem Bike Park hatte ich überlesen 

Für den Rest ist es mehr als ausreichend,
für den Park braucht es sowieso ganz was anderes.


----------



## Moshfranz (5. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank für die Antworten. Ich werde morgen früh mal bei canyon anrufen und ggf Probefahren wenn beide Größen vorhanden sind. Rein optisch gefällt mir das canyon schon besser, mich stört einwenig die Rahmenkonstruktion bei Cube aber ansonsten auch nicht verkehrt. Denke ich werde das canyon nehmen.


----------



## zoomer (5. Mai 2013)

Eben,

da wir ja im Canyon Forum sind - Canyon kaufen 


Dann sind wenigstens überall Steckachsen und im tapered Steuerrohr
auch tapered Gabeln verbaut.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2013)

Hätte er denselben Thread auch noch im Cube Unterforum eingestellt, hätte er demnächst zwei Räder  oder gar niemals eins


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Mai 2013)

Tobias_B schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Punkt für die Kraftübertragung ist nämlich folgender:
> Wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt, die Sitzhöhe richtig eingestellt ist und dann die Kurbel waagerecht steht, soll die Kniescheibe des vorderen Knies senkrecht nach unten verlängert die Pedalachse treffen.



Soweit völlig korrekt.



> Sitzt Du bei dem größeren Rad mit der Kniescheibe hinter der Pedalachse und lässt das sich durch ein Vorschieben des Sattels nicht ausreichend korrigieren, dann bekommst Du die Kraft nicht richtig ins Pedal und dann wird es je nach Kondition nach x-km mühselig.



Das hat aber nichts mit der Rahmengröße zu tun. Das AL29 hat in allen Rahmengrößen den gleichen Sitzwinkel! Das einzige, was sich bei den Rahmengrößen effektiv ändert, ist die Oberrohrlänge und damit der Reach. Der Sitzwinkel bleibt effektiv gleich, da Du bei kleinen Rahmengrößen den Sattel ja weiter rausziehst.

Bei den gebogenen Sattelrohren (wie auch beim AL29) ist es etwas komplizierter, je weiter Du den Sattel rausziehst, desto flacher wird der Sitzwinkel. Das ist aber eher ein Argument für den größeren Rahmen 

Deine Entscheidung ist trotzdem korrekt: Einfach den Rahmen nehmen, der einem das bessere Gefühl vermittelt.


----------



## Tobias_B (6. Mai 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit der Rahmengröße zu tun. Das AL29 hat in allen Rahmengrößen den gleichen Sitzwinkel! Das einzige, was sich bei den Rahmengrößen effektiv ändert, ist die Oberrohrlänge und damit der Reach. Der Sitzwinkel bleibt effektiv gleich, da Du bei kleinen Rahmengrößen den Sattel ja weiter rausziehst.



Wir sind uns einig, dass alle Winkel gleich bleiben. Damit das so ist, muss beim größeren Rahmen, also bei einem längeren Sitzrohr auch die Oberrohrlänge zunehmen, sonst kann man die Winkel nicht gleich lassen. 

Jetzt mach mal folgendes Experiment: 
Setz Dich auf einen fahrbaren Drehstuhl an einen Tisch, Hände beide fest auf dem Tisch (der unser Lenker ist) und Hände und Füße (sind auf dem Boden; den Pedalen fest) dürfen nicht von der Stelle bewegt werden. 
Nun schiebt Dein Hintern den Stuhl langsam nach hinten, denn die Oberrohrlänge wird größer. Beobachte mal, was mit deiner Kniescheibe passiert. Die wandert mit Hintern und Oberschenkel auch nach hinten, während der Oberkörper sich nach vorne beugt, um noch den Lenker anfassen zu können.

Der Sitzwinkel bleibt zwar auf allen Rädern gleich, da sich aber der Reach ändert, also der Abstand zwischen Tretlagerachse und Lenker, ändert sich der Beugewinkel des Knies, der wird mit zunehmender Oberrohrlänge (und Reach) größer. Und um das auszugleichen, muss man den Sattel auf der Sattelstütze nach vorne schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshfranz (6. Mai 2013)

So es ist bestellt: Nerve AL 7.9 in Acid Storm. Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf die 21 KW.


----------



## Tobias_B (6. Mai 2013)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung. 

Stell mal Bilder ein, wenn Du dein Bike hast.


----------



## Dinocek (6. Mai 2013)

Moshfranz schrieb:


> So es ist bestellt: Nerve AL 7.9 in Acid Storm. Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf die 21 KW.



auf alle fälle die bessere entscheidung! hatte auch das cube zur auswahl, aber das sieht halt aus wie ein gepimtes trekking-rad!
wirst deine entscheidung sicher nicht bereuen, ist ein super geiles teil das canyon!
was hast jetzt für ne größe bestellt?


----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2013)

Tobias_B schrieb:


> Nun schiebt Dein Hintern den Stuhl langsam nach hinten, denn die Oberrohrlänge wird größer. Beobachte mal, was mit deiner Kniescheibe passiert. Die wandert mit Hintern und Oberschenkel auch nach hinten, während der Oberkörper sich nach vorne beugt, um noch den Lenker anfassen zu können.



Nein das stimmt so nicht.
Du musst den Tisch verschieben nicht den Stuhl.
Wenn Du den Stuhl verschiebst geht das Tretlager mit, Du kannst die
Füsse gleich auf den Rollenauslegern lassen.

Braunbär hat das schon richtig gesagt.



Man könnte schon den Sattel verschieben um einen bequemen Abstand
zum Lenker zu bekommen - das ist aber nicht sinnvoll weil man dann
nicht mehr optimal treten kann.
Den Sattel verschiebt (oder Set Back) man nur um je nach Sitzwinkel
und individueller Anatomie die Kniescheibe über der Pedalachse zu
zentrieren.


Um den Lenker von diesem Fixpunkt nun im Abstand anzupassen könnte
man nun einfach die Vorbaulänge anpassen. Das ist aber auch nicht gut
da die Vorbaulänge wesentlichen Einfluss auf das gewünschte
Fahrverhalten hat.


Deshalb ist es wichtig den Abstand Sattel/Lenker über eine passende
Oberrohrlänge zu regeln.
Und welche horizontale Länge wirklich passend ist, ist dann auch noch
abhängig vom vertikalen Abstand (Sattelüberhöhung).

(Die Sitzrohrhöhe ist bei der Rahmengrössenfindung am MTB absolut
nebensächlich da diese nachträglich über den Sattelstützenauszug,
in relativ weiten Grenzen, variabel ist. Dies trifft bei der Oberrohrlänge
nicht zu)






Ums noch ein bisschen komplizierter zu machen,
Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel, Sattelüberhöhung und auch das richtige
Knielot, muss man immer im Zusammenhang mit der Neigung des
Geländes sehen, bei dem überwiegend gefahren werden bzw. optimal
pedaliert werden muss.

D.h. bei einem CC Rad das beim Uphill gut zu pedalieren sein soll und
bei dem bergab nur hinter dem Sattel gekauert wird, kann es sehr
sinnvoll sein dass, horizontal gelotet, die Kniescheibe deutlich vor der
Pedalachse liegt. Beim Downhiller entsprechend umgekehrt.


----------



## Tobias_B (6. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Den Sattel verschiebt (oder Set Back) man nur um je nach Sitzwinkel
> und individueller Anatomie die Kniescheibe über der Pedalachse zu
> zentrieren.


Genau um den Punkt geht es und so hatte ich das in meinem Ausgangspost geschrieben: 



Tobias_B schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Punkt für die Kraftübertragung ist nämlich folgender:
> Wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt, die Sitzhöhe richtig eingestellt ist und dann  die Kurbel waagerecht steht, soll die Kniescheibe des vorderen Knies  senkrecht nach unten verlängert die Pedalachse treffen. Sitzt Du bei dem  größeren Rad mit der Kniescheibe hinter der Pedalachse und lässt das  sich durch ein Vorschieben des Sattels nicht ausreichend korrigieren,  dann bekommst Du die Kraft nicht richtig ins Pedal und dann wird es je  nach Kondition nach x-km mühselig.



Braunbär schrieb dann, dass das unabhängig von der Rahmengröße wäre. Das ist der Punkt, den ich bestreite. 

Braunbär sagt, wenn die Sitzrohrlänge größer wird, dann fährt man die Sattelstütze nicht so weit aus. Das stimmt, denn die Länge des Beins ändert sich ja nicht. 

Aber, wenn die Sitzrohrlänge größer wird, wird auch Oberrohr, Unterrohr, Steuerrohr und Radstad größer. Der ganze Rahmen wird quasi größer gezoomt. Und obwohl ich beim XL Rahmen die Sattelstütze nicht so weit rausgezogen habe, wie beim L Rahmen, habe ich beim XL Rahmen den Sattel nicht so weit nach vorne schieben können, dass meine Kniescheibe über der Pedalachse war. Beim L Rahmen war das kein Problem. 

Das Problem ist hier http://www.canyon.com/download/workshops/Sitzposition_und_Cockpit_ROAD.pdf  in Bild 6 beschrieben.


----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2013)

Braunbär schrieb aber auch :



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Bei den gebogenen Sattelrohren (wie auch beim AL29) ist es etwas komplizierter, je weiter Du den Sattel rausziehst, desto flacher wird der Sitzwinkel.





Der tatsächliche Sitzrohrwinkel unterscheidet sich bei den verschiedenen
Rahmengrössen.
Man muss den Sitzrohrwinkel leicht abändern um den selben "effektiven"
Sitzrohrwinkel zu erreichen, da ja bei grösseren Rahmen und grösserem
Fahrer auch mit einem grösseren Tretlager-Sattel-Abstand gerechnet
werden muss.

Normalerweise würde der steilere tatsächliche Winkel beim grösseren
Rahmen, bei Dir, mit entsprechend niedrigerem Sattelstützenauszug
dazu führen dass Du dort eher weiter mit der Sattelklemmung nach
vorne rutscht, entgegen dem was Du berichtest hast.


Das was Du beschreibst würde bedeuten dass das Trelageroffset
(wie weit das Tretlager aus der Sattelrohrachse nach hinten verschoben ist)
beim Canyon je nach Rahmengrösse verschieden sein müsste.

Würde man tatsächlich beim kleineren Rahmen das Sattelrohr weiter nach
vorne schieben, damit z.B. der Abstand zum Reifen gewahrt bleibt, würde
sich aber auch wieder ein anderer "effektiven" Sitzrohrwinkel ergeben


Aber dass das wirklich so viel ausmacht ?


----------



## Dinocek (7. Mai 2013)

abend jungs.
 wer hat denn eigentl. alles ein "xL" und was für maße?
werd mir nämlich vss einen kürzeren vorbau dran machen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich habe zwar kein XL sondern L, aber mir wurde seitens Canyon dazu geraten den Vorbau nicht mehr als 10 mm kürzer zu wählen, da das nicht vorteilhaft für die Gesamtgeo wäre..

Da ich ich bin und nicht du, kein langes Federlesen, einen 90er bzw. ggf. auch einen 85er Vorbau mit gutem P-L-Verhältnis zeitnah zum Bike bestellt, vorsichtig montieren, Probefahrt und dann schauen was zurückgeht


----------



## Dinocek (7. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> mir wurde seitens Canyon dazu geraten den Vorbau nicht mehr als 10 mm kürzer zu wählen, da das nicht vorteilhaft für die Gesamtgeo wäre.



macht das denn an der gesamtgeo so viel aus? ich sitze doch nur etwas aufrechter; der rest bleibt doch unverändert. -oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2013)

*Hab eben nochmal nach der Mail geschaut...*

_Hallo Herr ..., 

ein 80mm Vorbau ist fÃ¼r ihre Abholung am Montag bereit gestellt.

Entgegen der Homepageangabe ist das das kleinste MaÃ was wir bei dieser Serie verbauen â somit ist ein 70mm Vorbau nicht mÃ¶glich! 

Zudem wÃ¼rde es auch das Lenkverhalten zu sehr beeinflussen... 

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
_
*...mehr kann ich dir dazu nicht sagen*


----------



## bulldogg73 (8. Mai 2013)

Reverb stealth, lenker und kurzes vorbau verbaut.


----------



## Dinocek (8. Mai 2013)

jo, danke! dann schau ich jetzt mal was hergeht und werde dann wieder berichten.


----------



## TheLiquinator (8. Mai 2013)

Noch hadere ich etwas mit der Anschaffung der Stealth. Evtl. schieb ich das noch einen Monat.


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Mai 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Noch hadere ich etwas mit der Anschaffung der Stealth. Evtl. schieb ich das noch einen Monat.



...die beste Erfindung seit geschnitten Brot... Warte nicht zu lange...


----------



## wassermorti (8. Mai 2013)

@ Bulldog,

Sieht gut aus,

Welche Reverb hast du denn verbaut bei welcher Schrittlänge und Rahmengrösse?

Dank Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Mai 2013)

bulldogg73 schrieb:


> Reverb stealth, lenker und kurzes vorbau verbaut.



Extrem geil!  Schön auf Traileinsatz umgebaut! 

Wie fährt sich das vermeintliche Race-/Tourenbike denn auf Trails? Genügend Federweg?


----------



## bulldogg73 (8. Mai 2013)

wassermorti schrieb:


> @ Bulldog,
> 
> Sieht gut aus,
> 
> ...



Reverb stealth 125mm 30.9mm 420 lang.
Grosse L. SL 88cm


----------



## bulldogg73 (8. Mai 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Extrem geil!  Schön auf Traileinsatz umgebaut!
> 
> Wie fährt sich das vermeintliche Race-/Tourenbike denn auf Trails? Genügend Federweg?



Tourenbike? Farht zich mehr als trailbike und macht fiel spass. 110 mm ist genugend aber mehr ist immer besser


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2013)

Meiner bisherigen Er-Fahrung nach taugen Dämpfer und Gabel schon etwas, auf Descent mit etwas höherem Luftdruck lässt sich schon was fahren...persönlich würde/werde ich aber eine 150er Reverb Stealth nehmen, 430er Länge passt auch noch so rein, bei meiner Schrittlänge 90 cm.
Wer, wie ich, trotzdem nicht reiner "Trailbiker" ist, gleicht das Mehrgewicht halt noch gegen einen smarteren Laufradsatz aus brauche vom Gewicht her kein "Enduro light" mit um 14,5 kg wie das obige...


----------



## pienza1 (9. Mai 2013)

Trailsurfer,

ist Dein Bike ein L oder XL bei Deiner Schrittlänge ????


----------



## pienza1 (9. Mai 2013)

bulldogg73 

kompliment für dieses schöne Bike, ist es ein 8.9 ??
Wenn Du es mal leid bist, ich nehme es sofort !!!!!


----------



## bulldogg73 (9. Mai 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> bulldogg73
> 
> kompliment für dieses schöne Bike, ist es ein 8.9 ??
> Wenn Du es mal leid bist, ich nehme es sofort !!!!!



 Danke fur die komplimente. Es ist ein 8.9


----------



## motoerhead (10. Mai 2013)

@ bulldogg73 
oh man echt ein geiles ding! andere griffe und dann kau ich s dir  
viel spaß damit!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2013)

Wer sich für Design interessiert, darf sich auf sein Nerve nun einen roten Punkt kleben

"...Neben dem Ultimate CF SLX wurden auch das Nerve AL 29 und die Sattelstütze VCLS Post 2.0 mit dem Designpreis ausgezeichnet. Der moderne Rahmen des Nerve AL 29 mit seinem unverwechselbarem Design spielt alle Vorzüge des Werkstoffs Aluminium aus. Dank modernster Hydroforming-Verfahren entsteht eine Linienführung, die sich harmonisch in das Gesamtbild des Rades einfügt. Auf dem Trail überzeugt das Rad mit einem sicheren Fahrgefühl, tollem Handling und maximalem Vortrieb in jeder Situation..."


----------



## TheLiquinator (10. Mai 2013)

bulldogg73 schrieb:


> Reverb stealth 125mm 30.9mm 420 lang.
> Grosse L. SL 88cm


Wäre bei mir die gleiche Konfiguration, fährt die Stealth auch komplett ein bei dir?

@über mir
Hast du eine Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daytriple (10. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

so nun möchte ich euch auch von den Erfahrungen meines Nerve AL29 9.9SL in M berichten. 

Ich bin gute 300KM schon mit dem guten Stück unterwegs gewesen. Es hat auch schon seinen ersten Wettkampf im Schlamm hinter sich... 

Gesamteindruck : Saubere Sache... Macht Spass in allen Lagen

Bergauf klettert es souverän - Bergab bügelt es alles weg... 

Bremsen: Sirene sag ich nur! Die Quitschen ja wie die Sau! Vor allem wenn es NASS ist! Da braucht man keine Klingel. 

Übersetzung: Echt Gut die 2 Fach Kurbel! Hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so klasse ist. Fahr fast alles auf dem großen Blatt vorne. Nur extrem bei über 16% Steigung schalte ich mal runter auf das Kleine Blatt!

Federung: Ganz gut! Im Rennen habe ich mal den Luftdruck erhöht. War klasse für die Bergauf Etappen, jedoch runter zu hart... Finde noch nicht den Mittelweg zwischen SOFT und zu Hart. Die Remote am Lenker ist GOLD WERT!!!! Macht Fun... schnell umschalten von Climbe auf Trail oder Descent. Hat jemand ne Tabelle wo die Luftdrücke für vorne und hinten  stehen im Bezug auf das Gewicht? 

Reifen: Schwalbe zeug kam gleich runter....KENDA small block eight drauf! Hammer reifen...  Klasse Rollwiederstand und super Grip! ABER MAX. 2 Bar Druck sonst fehlt der Grip!!!

Umbauten: Lenker auf Carbon bar. Sattel SQLAB. Softgrips und Reifen wie schon erwähnt. 

Was kommt noch: Sattelstütze Carbon oder Reverb und Milch in die Reifen! 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder... 












Gruß
Daytriple


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2013)

@ Daytriple 
Sauber!  nur für meinen Geschmack der Flaschenhalter suboptimal, aber sonst... 
Habe hinten mit dem Panaracer Driver Pro einen ähnlichen, Traktion, Rollwiderstand, Kurvengrip erste Sahne für einen HR-Reifen, fahre hinten mittlerweile 2,0 und vorne 1,7 bar

Wegen der Einstellung der Dämpferelemente, habe zwar keine Tabelle aber mich mit meinen 85 kg an mittlerweile folgende Konfiguration eingefahren: Hinten 170 PSI, vorne 65. Klingt wenig vorne, aber man sitzt ja quasi mit dem Gewicht "über" dem Dämpfer - hinten überwiegend zwischen T und D, nur auf Asphalt C. Vorne überwiegend T, D nur bei gröberem Gelände.

@ Zweiübermir
Canyon


----------



## paskalle (10. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, 

hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung, wie lange es von Neuwied an noch dauert??
"Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." heute um 17:42 Uhr.

Morgen in Hannover.... ???

Grüße


----------



## adler64 (10. Mai 2013)

Schönes Bike Daytriple.Der Flaschenhalter sieht interessant aus gerade weil ich auch Rahmen M habe.
P.s.hast die zwei letzten Bilder nach einer 16 prozent steigung gemacht;-)!
Meine Erfahrung eher fahre mehr auf klein und kurbel schneller im gegensatz zu viel
Mittlerem Blatt früher.


----------



## Power-Valve (10. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung, wie lange es von Neuwied an noch dauert??
> "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." heute um 17:42 Uhr.
> ...



ich drueck zwar die Daumen, fuerchte aber vor Montag oder Dienstag wird das nix...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich spezielle, für CrossRide geeignete Speichenmagneten? Wenn ja, bitte, was/wo?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich spezielle, für CrossRide geeignete Speichenmagneten? Wenn ja, bitte, was/wo?
> Danke im Voraus.



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4003/universal-speichenmagnet.html


----------



## AndySeoul (11. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,
hab mein Nerve Al 29 7.9 nun schon durch einige Trails gejagt und mir ist aufgefallen das am Dämpfer zwischen der "Trail-" und "Climb" Einstellung eigentlich kein Unterschied spürbar ist. Ob im Wiegetritt oder beim kraftvollen Herunterdrücken des Bikes mit dem Körpergewicht, kein Unterschied. Normal oder mal wieder asiatischen Ausschuss erwischt?
An der Gabel sind zwischen allen drei Einstellungen gewaltige Unterschiede zu spüren. Gruß, Andy


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2013)

Cool @ "Helge" 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (11. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ...Ich wollte eigentlich eine mit 150mm Verstellweg haben, ist aber als 30,9er wohl bis zum Erscheinen der 2014er Modelle nicht mehr lieferbar. Daher die 125mm Version.
> ...



hey,
wie bist denn mit den 125 mm zufrieden?
reicht das aus oder wären 150mm schon besser gewesen?

besten dank schonmal!


----------



## Power-Valve (11. Mai 2013)

150mm waere mit der Auszugslaenge bei mir schon eng geworden. Am Torque haette ich manchmal gerne mehr als 125mm, am Nerve sind 125mm voellig ausreichend auch fuer ausgesetzte Sachen...

Funktion super-sahnig, Optik wg. Stealth schoen aufgeraeumt, einfach Klasse!


----------



## Dinocek (11. Mai 2013)

ok, merci!!!
ist auch die wirtschaftlichere lÃ¶sung, da die neue reverb, die im juni rauskommt mit stealth ja um die 400â¬ kosten wird...


----------



## Power-Valve (11. Mai 2013)

naja, die jetztige Stealth kostet ja auch 379 UVP oder so... Der Strassenpreis der "neuen" wird dann auch recht schnell sinken.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wird es eine KS Lev Integra, bekomme wohl bald ein gutes Angebot


----------



## Power-Valve (11. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es eine KS Lev Integra, bekomme wohl bald ein gutes Angebot



Dann bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.

Am Torque hab ich ne aeltere KS 900R, die ist recht hakelig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewürz (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo an Alle,

ich war gestern in Samerberg bei der Canyon Roadshow um mir die Bikes mal in Natura anzusehen und auch ein bisschen Probe zu fahren. 

Der Stand vor Ort war ziemlich groß und alle Räder konnten getestet werden. Leider hat es geschifft ohne Ende...  Vorteil war der Bikepark nebenan wo sich einige auch reingehauen haben zum testen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen / Erfahrungen: 

- Beim 9.9SL das ich Probe gefahren bin haben die Bremsen im nassen Zustand gesungen ohne Ende. Klang ernsthaft wie die Hupe eines amerikanischen Brummis wenn der ausgebremst wurde. Rein von der StVZO braucht man da keine Klingel mehr montieren  Im trocken gebremsten Zustand waren sie aber ruhig und extrem griffig. 

- Ich bin das black Ano in M und L gefahren. Zur Lackierung meinte der Canyon Mitarbeiter das das schwarze um einiges stabiler und kratzfester ist als das lackierte. Von der Technik her ist mir das klar. Was sagen die Grau / Grün Piloten hier zu ihrer Lackqualität?? 

- Zur Größe: Ich bin 1,79m und SL 89cm habe ich persönlich mich auf dem M zu aufrecht gefühlt und auf dem L gestreckter und "gewohnter". Nun meinte aber der Canyon MA das er ein M nehmen würde (er hatte in etwa die selbe Statur wie ich) da man "heutzutage" aufrechter fährt. Mein altes Rad ist nun doch schon 16 Jahre alt und da sitze ich bei weitem gestreckter. Auch meinte der MA von Canyon das von der externen Optik her ein M passender aussieht. 

Bin ich nun das gestreckte Sitzen zu sehr gewohnt? Falls ja, müsste ich mein L in ein M umbestellen.

Grüße,

Gewürz


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Mai 2013)

Schwarz ist halt anodisiert, grau lackiert. Schwarz wäre mir nur mit schwarzer Gabel in frage gekommen. Da ich das 7.9 habe, wurde es das schöne grau, und damit bislang keinerlei Lackprobleme trotz einiger Gelegenheiten einen 'Ditsch' zu bekommen.
Habe 90 cm Schrittlänge bei 1,82 - M wäre absolut keine Option gewesen. Das L mit 80er Vorbau, top!


----------



## Minigi (12. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor mit meinen 50 Jahren es noch einmal so richtig auf einem Bike Krachen zu lassen

deshalb stelle ich eine Frage an die Nerve29 Profis hier. Ich fahre am Wochenende nach Koblenz um zu testen, ob das Nerve 9.9 oder 8.9 etwas für mich ist. Ich fahre 50/50, heißt Gelände und Straße im gleichen Verhätniss. Würde ich als Nichtprofi einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bike,s merken?
Die Entscheidung soll nicht vom Preis abhängig sein. Ich hätte rein optisch am liebsten das 9.9SL, aber das ist ja leider nicht mehr zu haben.

Freue mich über Eure Tipps.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Mai 2013)

Für 50% Straße brauchts 0% ein Fully - lass "dein" Nerve lieber einem, der es auch entsprechend nutzt, bevor die auch ausverkauft sind


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor mit meinen 50 Jahren es noch einmal so richtig auf einem Bike Krachen zu lassen
> 
> ...



Servus,

Ich fahre genau auch dein Streckenprofil. Leichtes Gelände, Forstautobahnen und eben auch mal längerere strecken auf der Straße.
Dafür ist das AL 29 wie gemacht! Ob du den Unterschied merken wirst glaube ich nicht, aber wenn die Kohle keine Rolle spielt dann hätte ich mir auch das SL geholt.


----------



## Minigi (13. Mai 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich fahre genau auch dein Streckenprofil. Leichtes Gelände, Forstautobahnen und eben auch mal längerere strecken auf der Straße.
> Dafür ist das AL 29 wie gemacht! Ob du den Unterschied merken wirst glaube ich nicht, aber wenn die Kohle keine Rolle spielt dann hätte ich mir auch das SL geholt.


 

Danke! für die erste Einschätzung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Mai 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> ...Leichtes Gelände, Forstautobahnen und eben auch mal längerere strecken auf der Straße.Dafür ist das AL 29 wie gemacht!


Meiner Ansicht und Er-FAHRung nach ist deine Einschätzung vollkommen falsch. Das Nerve hat ein richtig gutes Potential, mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze und passenden Reifen auch für Traillastige Touren.


----------



## Power-Valve (13. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für 50% Straße brauchts 0% ein Fully
> ...
> Meiner Ansicht und Er-FAHRung nach ist deine Einschätzung vollkommen falsch. Das Nerve hat ein richtig gutes Potential, mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze und passenden Reifen auch für Traillastige Touren.



Naja... auf der Strasse rollt es (wenn auch komplett unterfordert) schon ziemlich gut. Waldautobahn und so natuerlich auch.
 Natuerlich ist das Nerve nicht darauf beschraenkt.

Aber auch wenn ich 50% Strasse und Waldwege fahren muss, wuerde ich mir kein Hardtail anschaffen. Die anderen 50% sind ja auch noch da.

Und dafuer ists schon gemacht. Auch laengere Zwischenetappen sind problemlos zuegig machbar. Mit dem Freerider ueberleg ich mir die Anreise zu den Trails mit dem Rad, mit dem Nerve nehme ich sie als Grundlagentraining mit Spass mit...


----------



## rubberduck007 (13. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht und Er-FAHRung nach ist deine Einschätzung vollkommen falsch. Das Nerve hat ein richtig gutes Potential, mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze und passenden Reifen auch für Traillastige Touren.



Ja, auf jeden Fall, möchte ich Dir gar nicht absprechen! 
Nur ich muß z.B. erstmal min. ca. 50% Strasse fahren, um zu meinen vor Ort liegenden Trails zu kommen. 
Und dafür eignet es sich mMn auch ganz hervorragend! Das Ding ist eine absolute Allzweckwaffe. Ausser für heftigste Sachen bzw.Downhill natürlich.
Also von mir hat Minigi eine klare Kaufempfehlung. Ob nun 8.9 oder 9.9 hängt in erster Linie davon ab ob es Shimano oder Sram sein soll und ob einem die leichteren Laufräder das Geld wert sind.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht und Er-FAHRung nach ist deine Einschätzung vollkommen falsch. Das Nerve hat ein richtig gutes Potential, mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze und passenden Reifen auch für Traillastige Touren.



Gewiss hat es diese Eigenschaft natürlich auch mei Guuudster...
Nur lass ICH es eben gemächlicher angehen, und fahre eben gerne diese Auswahl. Und genau dafür hab ich mir das AL29 gekauft. Als perfektes Tourenbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OttoDiCatania (13. Mai 2013)

@Minigi: Ich habe ein ähnliches Streckenprofil wie Du und bin auch nur 5 Jahre jünger. Bis letztes Jahr bin ich 2 Jahre Hardtail gefahren und seit diesem Jahr das 9.9SL. Für Herrschaften in unserem Alter ist ein Vollgefedertes eine super bequeme Sache, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Du mit mit so einem Fahrrad ganz andere Geschwindigkeiten im Gelände fahren kannst ohne dauernd aus dem Sattel gehen zu müssen. Und mal ehrlich Wettkämpfe wollen/werden wir sowieso keine gegen 60kg schwere, 20 jährige Starrradjockeys fahren geschweige gewinnen.
Ich werde mich vorerst nicht wieder auf ein Hardtail setzen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Mai 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> @Minigi: Ich habe ein ähnliches Streckenprofil wie Du und bin auch nur 5 Jahre jünger. Bis letztes Jahr bin ich 2 Jahre Hardtail gefahren und seit diesem Jahr das 9.9SL. Für Herrschaften in unserem Alter ist ein Vollgefedertes eine super bequeme Sache, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Du mit mit so einem Fahrrad ganz andere Geschindigkeiten im Gelände fahren kannst ohne dauernd aus dem Sattel gehen zu müssen. Und mal ehrlich Wettkämpfe wollen/werden wir sowieso keine gegen 60kg schwere, 20 jährige Starrradjockeys fahren geschweige gewinnen.
> Ich werde mich vorerst nicht wieder auf ein Hardtail setzten.



Schließe mich vollumfänglich deiner Meinung an...!!! Bin ebenso im ähnlichen Alter...!!!


----------



## Minigi (13. Mai 2013)

Einen ganz lieben Dank an Euch!
Ich fahre doch noch heute ca. 16.30 Uhr nach Koblenz und möchte dann nach einer kleinen Proberunde das 9.9er bestellen.


----------



## Power-Valve (13. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Einen ganz lieben Dank an Euch!
> Ich fahre doch noch heute ca. 16.30 Uhr nach Koblenz und möchte dann nach einer kleinen Proberunde das 9.9er bestellen.



Gute Wahl! Schlauchlos-faehige Felgen und solide Shimano Parts. Viel Spass!


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. Mai 2013)

Nerve AL29 7.9 oder Nerve AL+, ich grübele gerade, ich habe eine Fanes Enduro,mache die zwar gerade von den 15,5kg runterzugs leichter richtung 14,5kg überlege aber.

Entweder ein 29er für die Strecke zusätzlich,wobei ich da etwas panik habe bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Laufräder bei regelmäßigeren 50-80cm Sprüngen...oder das AL+ als Single Bike,was dann halt als Tourentauglich und mit Mehr-FW herhält,wo natürlich meine 4Way track Mack Evo 28mm Felgen rein kommen würden.

Hab auch schon überlegt die Fanes zu schlachten, was besser ist ans AL+...

Irgendwie sieht mir das 29er mehr nach Strecke und damit Nerve AL/XC Alternative aus, den so wirklich AM tauglich.


----------



## Power-Valve (13. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht mir das 29er mehr nach Strecke und damit Nerve AL/XC Alternative aus, den so wirklich AM tauglich.



Ausprobieren! Die Federung bekommt deutlich weniger zu tun als bei 26er... Zerbrechlicher als nen AL+ ists auch nicht...


----------



## AndySeoul (13. Mai 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab mein Nerve Al 29 7.9 nun schon durch einige Trails gejagt und mir ist aufgefallen das am Dämpfer zwischen der "Trail-" und "Climb" Einstellung eigentlich kein Unterschied spürbar ist. Ob im Wiegetritt oder beim kraftvollen Herunterdrücken des Bikes mit dem Körpergewicht, kein Unterschied. Normal oder mal wieder asiatischen Ausschuss erwischt?
> An der Gabel sind zwischen allen drei Einstellungen gewaltige Unterschiede zu spüren. Gruß, Andy



Huhu  Könnte mir bitte jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## rubberduck007 (13. Mai 2013)

Hi,
also bei meiner Gabel im 9.9 (allerdings Fit Factory) gibt es einen recht deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Trail und Climb. Fahre meistens im Trailmode. Federt da recht ordentlich, halt nicht zu weich. 
Im Climb ist sie nahezu gesperrt, da geht fast nix mehr.
Perfekt für Wiegetritt. 
Mit wieviel Druck fährst Du? Hast Du ihn schon mal variiert?


----------



## Minigi (13. Mai 2013)

So es ist vollbracht! Ich bin gerade zurück aus Koblenz und damit um 3.300,- ärmer. Ich habe ein Nerve 9.9SL gekauft . Wie das? Der Verkäufer hat heute 6 Quoten aus der Schweiz erhalten. Der einzige Unterschied ist lediglich die Beschriftung. Aus Patentrechtlichen Gründen darf auf dem Schweizer Bike der Schriftzug Canyon nicht aufgebracht werden, da es eine kleine Fahrradschmiede in der Schweiz mit dem Namen Canyon gibt. Was solls! Abholung in Koblenz in der 28KW 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> So es ist vollbracht! Ich bin gerade zurück aus Koblenz und damit um 3.300,- ärmer. Ich habe ein Nerve 9.9SL gekauft . Wie das? Der Verkäufer hat heute 6 Quoten aus der Schweiz erhalten. Der einzige Unterschied ist lediglich die Beschriftung. Aus Patentrechtlichen Gründen darf auf dem Schweizer Bike der Schriftzug Canyon nicht aufgebracht werden, da es eine kleine Fahrradschmiede in der Schweiz mit dem Namen Canyon gibt. Was solls! Abholung in Koblenz in der 28KW
> 
> Gruß
> Mike



Glückwunsch!

Aber wieso 3.300 ? 

Absenkbare Sattelstütze? Oder welches Zubehör zusätzlich?

Grüße
Rothaarsteiger


----------



## Minigi (13. Mai 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Aber wieso 3.300 ?
> 
> ...




Richtig! 
*ROCK SHOX REVERB (absenkbare Sattelstütze)
*

*Nerve 9.9SL in Größe M
*

*und blaue eloxierte Sattelstangenklemme*


Danke ! für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Mai 2013)

Könnte auch mein Bike werden, aber in L (183, SL 87 cm). Evtl. genügt mir auch das 9.9.


----------



## Hillside (13. Mai 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Postest Du ein Bild, wenn es da ist? Bin neugierig auf den "Schweizer Look".


----------



## Minigi (14. Mai 2013)

Hillside schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Postest Du ein Bild, wenn es da ist? Bin neugierig auf den "Schweizer Look".


 

Klar! Sobald ich es habe gibt es ein Bildchen


----------



## Häns__ (14. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor mit meinen 50 Jahren es noch einmal so richtig auf einem Bike Krachen zu lassen......
> 
> ...



Hi Minigi,

ich bin 51 Jahre und hab´mir das 9.9 gekauft. Ich suche mehr unbefestigte Wege, Straße lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden. Wegen des Remotehebels würde ich mir aber das nächste mal das 9.9 SL anschaffen.
Bin nach einigen Runden immer noch begeistert. Klasse Rad!

Häns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastGringo (14. Mai 2013)

Hi AL 29 - Jünger! 
Habe mir soeben das 7.9 in der Grüsse L (184cm, SL 88cm) in schwarz bestellt über purecycling.ch! 
In KW 22, also in 2 Wochen, soll es gemäss Website geliefert werden. 

Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten!

Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Reto


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2013)

Bei euch in der Schweiz ein typisches Zahnarzt-Rad, da steht zweimal Nerve auf dem Unterrohr und es gibts nur in Kariesschwarz-ano


----------



## FastGringo (14. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei euch in der Schweiz ein typisches Zahnarzt-Rad, da steht zweimal Nerve auf dem Unterrohr und es gibts nur in Kariesschwarz-ano



Naja, versteh auch nicht, warum die den Doppelnerv nur auf ano geklebt bekommen... 
Was soll's: solange Canyon drin ist, ist mir wurst, was drauf steht. Aber wenn erhältlich, hät ichs in grau bestellt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2013)

Hauptsache: Spaß - geiles Bike so oder so  ob grau oder schwarz, *daran* denkst du *im* Trail nicht wirklich


----------



## FastGringo (14. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hauptsache: Spaß - geiles Bike so oder so  ob grau oder schwarz, *daran* denkst du *im* Trail nicht wirklich



Korrekt! ...seh ich auch so!


----------



## paskalle (15. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ja keine dummen Fragen.....

Brauche mal kurz Eure Hilfe. Heute ist das Bike endlich angekommen und ich habs auch zusammengebaut.

Jetzt habe ich einen Pulk an Kleinzeug dazubekommen. Da habe ich ein paar Fragen und zähle auf Euch:

a) von Mavic war nen Speichenmagnet dabei... ähhh warum?
b) von Mavic waren zusätzlich noch Hinterachsenadapter dabei -wofür?
c) es lagen auch zwei "Glasfaser"Schläuche anbei - Zughilfe für innenverlegte Leitungen?

Daneben haben es die Jungs von Canyon tatsächlich geschafft meine Reverb nicht mitzuliefern. Wobei die Klemmen dabei sind.... Wird ein lustiges Telefonat werden....

Danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung!!!


----------



## paskalle (15. Mai 2013)

... ach ja. Am geilsten finde ich das Reflektoren Set....


----------



## G_Radelt (15. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Es gibt ja keine dummen Fragen.....
> 
> Brauche mal kurz Eure Hilfe. Heute ist das Bike endlich angekommen und ich habs auch zusammengebaut.
> 
> ...


a) Weil bei den speziellen Messerspeichen von Mavic nur genau dieser Magnet zugelassen ist. Die anderen könnten laut Mavic die Speichen beschädigen.
b) Weil es unterschiedliche Einbaumaße an der Hinterachse gibt (12 x 142mm = X-12 und 12 x 135mm und natürlich Schnellspanner)
c) Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Die sind aber sicherlich, wie von Dir vermutet, für die innen verlegten Züge.


----------



## G_Radelt (15. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hauptsache: Spaß - geiles Bike so oder so  ob grau oder schwarz, *daran* denkst du *im* Trail nicht wirklich


Wenn man nach einem Regenguss mal einen richtigen Trail oder durch den Wald gefahren ist, sehen die Bikes (und auch Fahrer) alle gleich aus!


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> b) von Mavic waren zusätzlich noch Hinterachsenadapter dabei -wofür?


Da sollten auch noch die Ventile fuer "Schlauchlos" dabei gewesen sein (Feine Sache). Canyon legt halt den kompletten Lieferumfang der Mavic Felgen dabei. 


> c) es lagen auch zwei "Glasfaser"Schläuche anbei - Zughilfe für innenverlegte Leitungen?


Falls du die Zuege mal wechseln willst: Beim Rausziehen der alten Zughuellen zieht man diese Plastikdinger durch den Rahmen und faedelt danach mit deren Hilfe die neuen Zughuellen ein. 


> Daneben haben es die Jungs von Canyon tatsächlich geschafft meine Reverb nicht mitzuliefern. Wobei die Klemmen dabei sind.... Wird ein lustiges Telefonat werden....
> 
> Danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung!!!


Warum keine Stealth???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paskalle (15. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Da sollten auch noch die Ventile fuer "Schlauchlos" dabei gewesen sein (Feine Sache). Canyon legt halt den kompletten Lieferumfang der Mavic Felgen dabei.
> 
> Falls du die Zuege mal wechseln willst: Beim Rausziehen der alten Zughuellen zieht man diese Plastikdinger durch den Rahmen und faedelt danach mit deren Hilfe die neuen Zughuellen ein.
> 
> Warum keine Stealth???



Warum keine Stealth....
tja irgendwie habt ihr mich im thread wegen der Einschubtiefe verunsichert... und daneben ist ja dann doch beim Transport die Herausforderung zu meistern, wenn die Sattelstütze mal im Weg sein sollte....

Mal schauen, was die sagen - vielleicht mach ich ja noch nen upgrade....

=> die stealth hat natürlich Charme....


----------



## paskalle (15. Mai 2013)

So, dass muss doch jetzt mal sein. Nicht so toll wie andere Bilder aber das ist mir gerade so was von "Latte"......


----------



## Jugger (15. Mai 2013)

na dann mal Glückwunsch zu den neuen Bikes.
Auch ich darf am Samstag meines in Koblenz abholen.
Wie lief das bei Euch mit der Stealth Sattelstütze.
Wurde diese direkt verbaut oder habt ihr diese dann 
nachträglich selbst verbaut?
Die Stealth selber macht preislich ca. 300
Aufpreis aus? Meine ich hier gelesen zu haben.


----------



## bulldogg73 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Stealth selbst verbaut und das war ganz einfach. 
Nur die Leitung abkürzen und die remote entlüften ist eine kleine muhe.
Aber alles dafür ist im Lieferung dabei.


----------



## Dinocek (15. Mai 2013)

@paskalle:das erste foto auf dem mir das grÃ¼n gefÃ¤llt! wirklich ein schÃ¶nes bike, viel spaÃ damit!
 @Jugger: haben die bei canyon Ã¼berhaupt die stealth? 
wÃ¼rd sie mir fÃ¼r 270â¬ so dazu kaufen und selber einbauen. aufpreis fÃ¼r die stealth lohnt sich! und wenn man schon im sitzrohr verlegen kann...

ich hab heute meine reverb stealt bekommen und auch gleich an/eingebaut!
was fÃ¼r ein geiles teil! -wie bin ich nur bisher ohne klar gekommen? 
einbau hat ca. 2 Std gedauert, aber der aufwand lohnt sich; wirklich sehr aufgerÃ¤umte optik. das entlÃ¼ften war auch keine groÃe sache, ging ratz-fatz und ganz easy.


----------



## Kurt-ohne-Gurt (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Ich plane mir demnächst ein Nerve 7.9 zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich noch unsicher, da ich bisher noch keines Probefahren konnte!
Die Roadshow letzte Woche in München habe ich leider verpasst.
Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, in der Nähe von Ingolstadt (und Umkreis von bis zu 80km) ein Nerve 29 idealerweise in der Größe L (lt. Canyon PPS meine Größe) probezufahren?


----------



## paskalle (16. Mai 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> a) Weil bei den speziellen Messerspeichen von Mavic nur genau dieser Magnet zugelassen ist. Die anderen könnten laut Mavic die Speichen beschädigen.
> 
> 
> > spricht denn ein Mavic Sender mit einem Sigma Tacho??
> Die Speiche wird doch wohl nicht kaputt gehen, wenn ich den Sigma Sender verwende, oder doch???


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Mai 2013)

Es geht dabei nur um den Magneten.... nur!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Mai 2013)

Gut, das es sonst keine Probs gibt, Pille-Palle-...Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paskalle (16. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Bei der Stealth muss logischerweise die Leitung getrennt werden, durch den Rahmen gefaedelt werden, ggfalls gekuerzt und wieder angeschlossen werden. Wer das unvorsichtig macht, muss hinterher entlueften.
> 
> Im Lieferumfang der Stealth sind alle moeglichen Sachen (Entlueftungskit mit Spritzen und so) enthalten und eine ausfuehrliche Anleitung ist auch dabei.
> 
> Aber fuer jemanden ohne technisches Verstaendnis ist diese Huerde wohl etwas gross. Daher verstehe ich Canyon, dass sie diesen Support nicht leisten wollen.




Verstehe ich es richtig, dass nur der Durchmesse 30.9 in Frage kommt?

Ist die 125 mm Version das max. machbare beim Nerve Al 29 in L?


----------



## paskalle (16. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gut, das es sonst keine Probs gibt, Pille-Palle-...Kalle




Der is gut 

P.S. Hast schon so lange nix mehr gepostet


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Mai 2013)

Schön, dass du Humor hast 

Hier mein neuestes Update


----------



## Power-Valve (17. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Verstehe ich es richtig, dass nur der Durchmesse 30.9 in Frage kommt?
> 
> Ist die 125 mm Version das max. machbare beim Nerve Al 29 in L?


 
30,9 stimmt. Links oder rechts ist Geschmacksfrage, Laenge geht evtl. auch ne 150er, allerdings sind die 30,9 Stealth in 150mm nicht lieferbar.

Von daher: 125mm kaufen..


----------



## Dinocek (17. Mai 2013)

als ich am wochenende in samerberg bei canyon war hatte man mir gesagt, dass die 150mm version zurückgerufen wurde, weil diese nicht sehr belastbar waren. was ich bisher gesehen habe gibt es diese aber bei der 2014er version wieder.
wie power-valve schon gesagt hatte, die 125mm reichen dicke...
bei mir wärs mit der 150er sogar richtig eng geworden, da ich bei meinem xl rahmen die sattelstütze nicht recht weit raus habe!


----------



## paskalle (17. Mai 2013)

Wo genau ist denn der Unterschied bei den Längen?

380 mm vs. 420 mm ???

Guckst Du:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...telsttze-2013-309mm::51204.html?refID=froogle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (17. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn der Unterschied bei den Längen?
> 
> 380 mm vs. 420 mm ???
> 
> ...



wieder sehr einfach und naheliegend die Antwort: In der Laenge. mir reicht die 380er, steckt weit genug drin. 

Einfach mal schauen wie weit deine alte Sattelstuetze eingeschoben ist wenn der Sattel passt. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## paskalle (17. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> wieder sehr einfach und naheliegend die Antwort: In der Laenge. mir reicht die 380er, steckt weit genug drin.
> 
> Einfach mal schauen wie weit deine alte Sattelstuetze eingeschoben ist wenn der Sattel passt.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Danke sehr. Manchmal liegt die Antwort so nahe.....
Aber eben drum denkst Du muss was kompliziertes sein ...


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Mai 2013)

So, heute mal Zeit für eine größere Runde gehabt und........MANN IST DAS BIKE GUT....!!!  Vor allem die Float - Gabel hat mich überrascht!
Von Anfang an sehr sensibel im Ansprechverhalten, kein Vergleich zu den Talas - Gabeln meiner vorigen AMs die ich immer erst ca. 60 km einfahren musste. Berghoch sehr gut, aber erst abwärts.... Wie auf Schienen fährt das Bike unbeirrbar in der Spur und über alles drüber. Auf Asphalt im Climb - Modus fährt das Rad wie ein Hardtail und lädt gerade zu zum heizen mit nie gekannter Geschwindigkeit ein... Hut ab Canyon, das Teil nächstes Jahr als CF wäre das i - Tüpfelchen und würde die Konkurrenz blass aussehen lassen...


----------



## Minigi (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Nerve29 SL erst in der 28.KW kommen soll, wollte ich mich etwas dem optische Tuning/Pimpen widmen. Ich habe ein Bild anghängt, an dem ich die mit roten Kreisen gekennzeichneten Schrauben, gerne gegen blaue eloxierte Schrauben tauschen möchte. 

1. Wie erfahre ich die Größe der Schrauben 
    (muss ich warten bis das Bike da ist)
2. Welche Bezugsquellen gibt es

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Power-Valve (20. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da mein Nerve29 SL erst in der 28.KW kommen soll, wollte ich mich etwas dem optische Tuning/Pimpen widmen. Ich habe ein Bild anghängt, an dem ich die mit roten Kreisen gekennzeichneten Schrauben, gerne gegen blaue eloxierte Schrauben tauschen möchte.
> 
> ...



Aua... eloxierte Schrauben sind normal aus Aluminium.Die unterscheiden sich in den physikalischen Eigenschaften wie der Festigkeit deutlich von den Stahlversionen.
Die von dir markierten Schrauben sind teilweise hochbelastet, solltest du dir gut überlegen...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2013)

Sehe das genau so.........wenn es mit dem blau wirklich effektiv, ohne zu Lasten der Sicherheit zu gehen, sein soll: Blau anmalen und weiße Mütze auf, beim Biken


----------



## Minigi (21. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Aua... eloxierte Schrauben sind normal aus Aluminium.Die unterscheiden sich in den physikalischen Eigenschaften wie der Festigkeit deutlich von den Stahlversionen.
> Die von dir markierten Schrauben sind teilweise hochbelastet, solltest du dir gut überlegen...
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das die Sicherheit vorgeht. Eventuell gibt es ja eloxierte Schrauben, die diese Festigkeit vorhalten. 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Power-Valve (21. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das die Sicherheit vorgeht. Eventuell gibt es ja eloxierte Schrauben, die diese Festigkeit vorhalten.
> 
> ...



Unbedenklich sind solche Schrauben z.b. am Schaltwerk, Verstellschraube am Bremshebel, Flaschenhalter, Ventilkappen etc. pp...

Schau mal hier: 
http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/Fahrradseite/Schrauben-MTB:::18_84.html

(Zitat: Aluminiumschrauben dürfen nicht für die Befestigung von sicherheitsrelevanten Fahrzeugteilen wie Bremsen, Lenkung und sonstigen hochbeanspruchten Komponenten verwendet werden.)

Titanschrauben wuerden evtl. gehen. Ist aber auch empfindlich... Am Federbein wuerde ich da gar keine Experimente machen, da verbiegen zum Teil Stahlschrauben. An den Gelenkstellen des Hinterbaus ists nicht ganz so extrem, Titan ja, Alu, nee...

http://shop.easyelox.de/


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Burneddd (21. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Möchte mein Nerve 7.9 mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze ausrüsten. Tendiere eher zu Hebel statt Remote (mag kein weiteres Kabel und Dingens am Lenker). Könnt ihr mir was gutes Empfehlen?

P.s.: Mein Nerve Grösse L beim Wiener Heurigen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Bedingungen lauten
- kein Kabel
- trotzdem optional später umrüstbar auf Remote
- Vermeidung anfälliger Dämpfung/Kartuschen
- verhältnismäßig leicht
- zweifache Sattelklemmung
- Optik; schwarz, kein Setback
Dann würde ich mir wohl die Gravity Dropper Descender wählen bzw. sie z.B. einer Kind Shock Drop Zone oder Super Natural vorziehen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLiquinator (22. Mai 2013)

Moin,

ich hab ein Geräusch an meinem Bike. Und zwar schleift die Kette wohl am Umwerfer weil je weiter ich in den Kreuzgang komme, desto lauter wird das. Auftreten tut es aber nur, wenn ich reintrete, im stehen drehen, da ist alles ruhig.

Was kann man da machen um es wegzubekommen? Braucht ihr noch mehr Info um zu wissen, was ich meine?


----------



## FastGringo (22. Mai 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab ein Geräusch an meinem Bike. Und zwar schleift die Kette wohl am Umwerfer weil je weiter ich in den Kreuzgang komme, desto lauter wird das. Auftreten tut es aber nur, wenn ich reintrete, im stehen drehen, da ist alles ruhig.
> 
> Was kann man da machen um es wegzubekommen? Braucht ihr noch mehr Info um zu wissen, was ich meine?



Gehe davon aus, dass du den Umwerfer etwas nachstellen musst (nach innen), damit die Kette nicht mehr am Umwerferkäfig streift (SIS-Einstellung). Ist zwar die Anleitung vom XT-Umwerfer, dürfte aber beim SLX identisch sein:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-5MY0A-001-01-Ger_v1_m56577569830751658.pdf

Hoffe kommst klar damit.

Gruss Reto


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2013)

Wie schwer ist den nun so ein 7.9 in Größe M wirklich,stimmen die 12,8kg ohne Pedale?


----------



## Burneddd (23. Mai 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn die Bedingungen lauten
> - kein Kabel
> - trotzdem optional später umrüstbar auf Remote
> - Vermeidung anfälliger Dämpfung/Kartuschen
> ...



ok, danke. Die  Möglichkeit später optional Umzurüsten ist  natürlich ne gute  Sache.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Kurze Frage: 
Gibt es irgendwo hier ein (gutes) Bild von einem Nerve AL 29 in der Größe S?
Danke!


----------



## Minigi (24. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Gibt es irgendwo hier ein (gutes) Bild von einem Nerve AL 29 in der Größe S?
> Danke!


 

Hallo!

steht in Koblenz im Schauraum. Eventuell kann Dir jemand von da ein Foto senden?


----------



## bulldogg73 (24. Mai 2013)

http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=102167


----------



## gtbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## Kurt-ohne-Gurt (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die bereits ein Nerve7.9 fahren:
Ist die Bremsleistung der Elixir 3 ausreichend oder lohnen sich die 200 Aufpreis für die Elixir7 ( die Schaltungskomponenten von SRAM jetzt mal nicht betrachtet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,
hast du dir mal Gedanken gemacht, inwiefern eine Elixir 7 ggü einer 3er spürbare funktionale Vorteile bietet? Als 7.9er-Fahrer macht die 3er mir soweit einen stets ausreichenden bissigen/starken und gut dosierbaren Eindruck.
Einziger Nachteil ist wohl die fehlende Druckpunktverstellung, der Druckpunkt ist halt wohl grundsätzlich bei allen Elixir von 7 bis runter zur 1er recht weich.
Mein Fazit: Wenn es darum geht, ein 7.9er sinnvoll aufzurüsten - die Elixir 3 würde ich in dieser Hinsicht nicht gegen eine 7er tauschen. Da gibt andere Baustellen, die eine Investition von 200 Euro mehr wert sind: Verstellbare Sattelstütze bzw. Schlauchtausch gg. Latex o. Crossride auf Tubeless umrüsten bzw. Sattel gg. einen tauschen, der zum eigenen Popo passt. Das war es, im Wesentlichen.
Aber, da gibt es sicherlich auch andere Meinungen...


----------



## Dinocek (26. Mai 2013)

sehe das genau so wie Trail Surfer!
hatte anfangs auch bedenken wg der bremskraft!
an der lässt sich aber gar nichts meckern. an den druckpumkt hab ich mich mitlerweile auch gewöhnt. einzig und allein das gequietsche, besonders bei nässe, ist manchmal etwas nervig!


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> einzig und allein das gequietsche, besonders bei nässe, ist manchmal etwas nervig!


Stimmt schon, auf die 3er bezogen, da muss man halt sozusagen den gedanklichen Joker ziehen, dass es die Klingel gut ersetzt  ansonsten wäre noch zu beweisen, dass das bei einer 7er anders ist 
Edit: Bei mir quietschen sie nur - und dann richtig - wenn durch frisch gewaschen wirklich nass. Ansonsten, hier keine Probleme


----------



## Jugger (26. Mai 2013)

Das Gequietsche bei Nässe gehört auch zu meiner
7er. Allerdings nur vorne! Vielleicht sollte ich die
Beläge mal anschleifen (Kanten brechen).
Die hintere Bremse verrichtet auch ohne
großes Tätatä ihren Dienst, selbst bei Nässe.


----------



## Kurt-ohne-Gurt (26. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## adler64 (26. Mai 2013)

Das tatää der Bremsen insbesondere nach dem waschen ist wirklich "gigantisch"...die Nachbarn sind an die "Trompeten von Jericho"erinnert.Nehms mit Humor.Die Bremse ist gut....
Nur das Mai wetter hier geht mir mehr auf den Sack.1 Urlauswoche vorbei und kein optimale s Bikewetter gehabt...und ich gebs zu...bei schönem Wetter machts mehr spass...ich denk so gehts den meisten . Wünsche Euch von wo immer Ihr herkommt baldigst besseres Bikewetter! !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (26. Mai 2013)

ich hab bei all meinen Elixirs (die 7er am AL29 und ne CR am Torque) Trickstuff Belaege verbaut.

Deutlich geraeuschaermer und etwas bessere Wirkung. Haltbarkeit auch ok.

www.trickstuff.de


----------



## TheLiquinator (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hör meine Bremsen nicht, nur das Mäandern der Kette. Bin die letzte Woche nicht zum Fahren gekommen und ich stimme zu, bei dem Wetter macht das keinen Bock.


----------



## adler64 (27. Mai 2013)

So ist es.Das Bike schreit in letzten Wochen nach jeder Tour nach "entschlammung"....das Nervt am Nerve:-D


----------



## Tubatiger (27. Mai 2013)

Habe das 29er Hardtail mit Elixir 7 und die haben extrem gequietscht. 
Habe dann die Beläge rausgenommen und um 180° gedreht wieder eingebaut. Deutliche Besserung, auch nach ein paar hundert km noch.


----------



## zoomer (27. Mai 2013)

Hmmh,

bei meinen Bremsen sind die Beläge alle asymmetrisch.
Wie geht das dann ?


----------



## Kurt-ohne-Gurt (27. Mai 2013)

Hab mir gestern das Nerve 7.9 in strom bestellt, lt. Canyon HP Liefertermin KW 30 
Da Denk ich doch glatt über eine Bestelländerung auf Nerve 8.9 nach, das hat Liefertermin KW 25!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den kleineren Kettenblättern 22-36?
Wie gut ist die SRAM X9 im Vergleich zu Shimano XT?


----------



## Hillside (27. Mai 2013)

Kurt-ohne-Gurt schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern das Nerve 7.9 in strom bestellt, lt. Canyon HP Liefertermin KW 30
> Da Denk ich doch glatt über eine Bestelländerung auf Nerve 8.9 nach, das hat Liefertermin KW 25!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den kleineren Kettenblättern 22-36?
> Wie gut ist die SRAM X9 im Vergleich zu Shimano XT?



Wurde hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515172 und in vielen anderen Threads diskutiert.


----------



## Deleted176859 (27. Mai 2013)

Kurt-ohne-Gurt schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern das Nerve 7.9 in strom bestellt, lt. Canyon HP Liefertermin KW 30
> Da Denk ich doch glatt über eine Bestelländerung auf Nerve 8.9 nach, das hat Liefertermin KW 25!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den kleineren Kettenblättern 22-36?
> Wie gut ist die SRAM X9 im Vergleich zu Shimano XT?



22-36 wäre mir nix, 38-24 finde ich optimal bei 29er. (je nach Wohnort bzw. Streckenprofil) SRAM würde ich persönlich erst ab X0 fahren, dann lieber die shifter beim 7.9 und den Umwerfer auf XT aufrüsten, wobei die SLX auch super funktionieren. Kannst ja beim 7.9 auf die andere Rahmenfarbe ausweichen, die ist KW 24 (stand heute 23:25 Uhr) lieferbar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2013)

Kurt-ohne-Gurt schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern das Nerve 7.9 in strom bestellt, lt. Canyon HP Liefertermin KW 30
> Da Denk ich doch glatt über eine Bestelländerung auf Nerve 8.9 nach, das hat Liefertermin KW 25!


Oder das 7.9er in schwarz-ano bestellen, die doofen weißen Griffe direkt runter und auch den Sattel gegen was vernünftiges in schwarz tauschen.
Die gleichen Griffe in schwarz kannst von mir für einen guten Preis haben, gerne auch den Sattel in schwarz - wäre ein Schnapper für dich


----------



## Tubatiger (28. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh,
> 
> bei meinen Bremsen sind die Beläge alle asymmetrisch.
> Wie geht das dann ?



Dann geht's natürlich nicht. Meine sind allerdings symmetrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLiquinator (28. Mai 2013)

Die nächsten Tage hab ich etwas Urlaub, da kann ich sicher mal eine Tour einbauen. woohoo!


----------



## Minigi (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eine Hilfestellung zum Thema eloxierte Schrauben. Ich war gestern in Koblenz und habe mir dort 10 Schrauben
(hinterer Dämpfer, Achsenschrauben) vom Nerve 29 9.9SL gekauft. Ich wollte diese in blau eloxieren lassen, um sie dann wenn mein Bike kommt zu tauschen. Leider habe ich vergessen zu fragen aus welchem Material diese Schrauben sind. Alu wird es wohl kaum sein, allerdings sind sie sehr leicht. Habe leider niemanden am telefon erreicht. Weis jemand Rat? Ich habe gelesen, dass sich nur Aluminium eloxieren läßt.


----------



## AndySeoul (30. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute, bei meinem Nerve Al 29 7.9 habe ich gemerkt das ich ein wenig Spiel an meiner Mavic Crossride Hinterradnabe habe. Wenn man dran "nackelt" fällt`s auf. Is nicht viel hab aber gehört das sich da am Lager nichts einstellen lässt. Könnt ihr mal bei euch kucken ob das normal ist? 
Wäre jetzt nämlich schon das dritte Teil an meinem Bike das im Ar... ist. Dämpfer und Gabel waren schon bei Toxoholics.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## olihT (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls ein Nerve AL 7.9 in der Beauftragung. Jetzt bin ich darüber gestolpert:

*Probleme FOX Float CTD Evolution Gabel*

http://www.federgabel-info.de/probleme-beim-fox-ctd-system/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620631

Die Probleme sind wohl schon etwas her (Februar). Muss ich mir da jetzt Gedanken machen? Gibt es da eurerseits Erfahrung? Eventuell die Performance Gabel ordern?

Danke und Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Dinocek (30. Mai 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bei euch kucken ob das normal ist?
> Wäre jetzt nämlich schon das dritte Teil an meinem Bike das im Ar... ist. Dämpfer und Gabel waren schon bei Toxoholics.



also bei mir ist kein spiel vorhanden, alles wies sein soll...

was war denn mit dämpfer und gabel los?


----------



## olihT (30. Mai 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> was war denn mit dämpfer und gabel los?



Ich vermute das was ich eins weiter oben gepostet habe.

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Mai 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bei meinem Nerve Al 29 7.9 habe ich gemerkt das ich ein wenig Spiel an meiner Mavic Crossride Hinterradnabe habe. Wenn man dran "nackelt" fällt`s auf. Is nicht viel hab aber gehört das sich da am Lager nichts einstellen lässt. Könnt ihr mal bei euch kucken ob das normal ist?
> Wäre jetzt nämlich schon das dritte Teil an meinem Bike das im Ar... ist. Dämpfer und Gabel waren schon bei Toxoholics.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus



nicht gleich aufregen... Das Spiel laesst sich bei Mavic Felgen leicht nachstellen. Der Schluessel (so nen Plastikteil mit Halbkreis mit Pins dran) ist im Lieferumfang. Rad ausbauen, etwas nachziehen, fertig. Dauert keine 2min.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Mai 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche mal eine Hilfestellung zum Thema eloxierte Schrauben. Ich war gestern in Koblenz und habe mir dort 10 Schrauben
> (hinterer Dämpfer, Achsenschrauben) vom Nerve 29 9.9SL gekauft. Ich wollte diese in blau eloxieren lassen, um sie dann wenn mein Bike kommt zu tauschen. Leider habe ich vergessen zu fragen aus welchem Material diese Schrauben sind. Alu wird es wohl kaum sein, allerdings sind sie sehr leicht. Habe leider niemanden am telefon erreicht. Weis jemand Rat? Ich habe gelesen, dass sich nur Aluminium eloxieren läßt.



Korrekt ermittelt. Das wird nix wenn es kein Alu ist. Kannst du max. die Koepfe lackieren...


----------



## AndySeoul (30. Mai 2013)

Gabel hat beim Einfedern gepfiffen wie sonst was und beim Dämpfer hat die Climb-Einstellung nicht funktioniert. Mag ja echt nicht rummotzen da es ein Lieferantenproblem (Fox) ist, aber ich dachte die machen nach jeder Fertigmontage eine kleine Probefahrt bevor sie`s ausliefern. Hab`s dann zu Toxoholics geschickt da ich mein neues Bike noch vor dem nächsten Winter fahren wollte und ich schon so manche Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Service gemacht habe. Die schicken es zwar auch dort hin, nur liegt das Packet erst mal mehrere Wochen bei Canyon im Wareneingang.
Also die Bikes von Canyon (schon mein zweites) sind echt geil, und das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist unschlagbar, aber die Qualität der Anbauteile und des z.Z extrem schlechten Services Canyons ist ein Graus. Da gibts auch keine Entschuldigung dass das Serviceaufkommen zur Zeit sehr hoch. Damit muss man als inzwischen sehr groß gewachsenes Unternehmen dessen einzige Schwäche der Fern-Service als Versender ist klarkommen. Ist ja auch nicht das erste mal. Seh mir das mit Freunden schon seit Jahren jede Saison von neuem an. Naja und jetzt kommt die Hinterradnabe daher. Oh Mann, das Bike ist keine 2 Monate alt und ich muss ständig mein altes verbasteltes geliebtes Nerve ES 2008 rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (30. Mai 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Naja und jetzt kommt die Hinterradnabe daher...



ne Vierteldrehung am Einstellring und dein Problem ist Geschichte...


----------



## AndySeoul (30. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> nicht gleich aufregen... Das Spiel laesst sich bei Mavic Felgen leicht nachstellen. Der Schluessel (so nen Plastikteil mit Halbkreis mit Pins dran) ist im Lieferumfang. Rad ausbauen, etwas nachziehen, fertig. Dauert keine 2min.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



 da bin ich ja schon wieder beruhigt. Mercy


----------



## AndySeoul (30. Mai 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ebenfalls ein Nerve AL 7.9 in der Beauftragung. Jetzt bin ich darüber gestolpert:
> 
> ...



Anscheinend haben die des bei Fox inzwischen im Griff, zumindestens bei neu ausgelieferten Produkten. Das typische "CTD Problem" hatte ich ja auch nicht. Die Gabel hat ja an sich funktioniert und der Performance Dämpfer ist eigentlich eher unanfällig. Hatte halt mal wieder Pech. Kann dir aber bei anderen Bikemarken mit Fox CTD Federung auch passieren, wobei ich zu Rock Shox persönlich auch nicht raten kann. Die anfällige Charge ist jetzt halt mal im Umlauf. Schade eigentlich, wenn man bedenkt was dieses Graffl (bayrisch; für schlechtes Produkt) im Handel so kostet.


----------



## olihT (31. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich ist das Problem behoben. Ein offizielles Statement gibt es wohl nicht. Ich bin da manchmal etwas empfindlich ;-) Fox Produkte stehen ja normalerweise für Qualität.


----------



## olihT (31. Mai 2013)

Hat das Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie? Falls nicht, könnte jemand mal die Breite des Unterrohrs messen? Ich liebäugle nämlich mit dem Kauf einer Bikeshield Schutzfolie.

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## adler64 (31. Mai 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> nicht gleich aufregen... Das Spiel laesst sich bei Mavic Felgen leicht nachstellen. Der Schluessel (so nen Plastikteil mit Halbkreis mit Pins dran) ist im Lieferumfang. Rad ausbauen, etwas nachziehen, fertig. Dauert keine 2min.
> 
> Gruss Uwe




Hi...gerade beim Reinigen meines Bikes selbiges festgestellt beim Hinterrad
meiner -SLR Felgen-vom 9.9sl.Der Mavic Plastic Schlüssel selber war bei meinem "schwarzen Säckchen)nicht bei.Schnell zu meinem Fahrradhändler um die Ecke.Raus,nachgezogen,besser...aaaaber immer noch minimales Spiel.Die Alu-Welle lies sich auch leicht durch die 2 Lager schieben.Das wunderte den Händler,bei einem Dts swissrad das er gerade rumstehen hatte war das spielfreier.
Der Bikehändler meinte das ist schon komisch.Entweder Spiel im Innenring lager(Bohrdurchmesser zu gross) oder Aussendurchmesser der Welle(toleranz im minus).Kann die Mutter auch nicht anknallen ohne Ende.Jetzt so angezogen das noch guter Lagerlauf.Eingebaut im Hinterbau beim drücken und ziehen achsseitig an den Felgen spüre ich jedoch immer noch leichtes Spiel????
Händler meinte Garantie und einschicken????Darauf hab ich gerade
keine Lust.Wo könnt ich so einen schlüssel besorgen und eine Überprüfung Eurer Hinterräder zwecks zweiter Meinung von  waere nett.Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (31. Mai 2013)

adler64 schrieb:


> Hi...gerade beim Reinigen meines Bikes selbiges festgestellt beim Hinterrad
> meiner -SLR Felgen-vom 9.9sl.Der Mavic Plastic Schlüssel selber war bei meinem "schwarzen Säckchen)nicht bei.Schnell zu meinem Fahrradhändler um die Ecke.Raus,nachgezogen,besser...aaaaber immer noch minimales Spiel.Die Alu-Welle lies sich auch leicht durch die 2 Lager schieben.Das wunderte den Händler,bei einem Dts swissrad das er gerade rumstehen hatte war das spielfreier.
> Der Bikehändler meinte das ist schon komisch.Entweder Spiel im Innenring lager(Bohrdurchmesser zu gross) oder Aussendurchmesser der Welle(toleranz im minus).Kann die Mutter auch nicht anknallen ohne Ende.Jetzt so angezogen das noch guter Lagerlauf.Eingebaut im Hinterbau beim drücken und ziehen achsseitig an den Felgen spüre ich jedoch immer noch leichtes Spiel????
> Händler meinte Garantie und einschicken????Darauf hab ich gerade
> keine Lust.Wo könnt ich so einen schlüssel besorgen und eine Überprüfung Eurer Hinterräder zwecks zweiter Meinung von  waere nett.Danke



Auch bei mir keinerlei Spur vom besagtem Mavic - Schlüssel.  (Der schon einmal erwähnte Speichenmagnet war ebenfalls nicht bei) Wie macht sich dieses Spiel bemerkbar? Kann man das Hinterrad spürbar hin und her bewegen? Auch wenn man dabei den Sattel belastet???


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Hat das Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie? Falls nicht, könnte jemand mal die Breite des Unterrohrs messen? Ich liebäugle nämlich mit dem Kauf einer Bikeshield Schutzfolie.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus



Der ganze Nerve-Schriftzug am Unterrohr, beim Acid schwarz-grün ist eine FETTE Schutzfolie, Baby  bin aber grad mal zu faul den Rest zu messen, der NÄCHSTE bitte aber wer zuviel Schutz braucht, braucht keine Familie, kein Fahrrad.............


----------



## olihT (1. Juni 2013)

Ok, wenn da schon was dran ist, ist ja ok  Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so herüber und als ich bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz war, habe ich darauf nicht geachtet.

Gruß


----------



## clp966 (1. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Moshfranz (1. Juni 2013)

Es ist endlich daaaaaaaa  passend zum gutem Wetter
Mein 7.9 in Deep Black/white

Nur die Bremsen finde ich sehr schwach ist das normal?


----------



## Jugger (1. Juni 2013)

Denke das wird besser wenn die ein wenig eingebremst sind.

Gratulation zum Bike


----------



## adler64 (1. Juni 2013)

Heut mit Spezialist gesprochen.Spiel ist Mavic mässig da andere Lagetsitze wie zb.Dt Swiss.Bei einem Neurad das er hatte war auch leichtes radiales Spiel beim drücken gegen felgen.Bei mir heut nochmal dran rumgestellt.Denk es passt mit dem minimalspiel.Den "Power-Valve"Schlüssel hab ich auf jefen Fall bei Canyon heut per email an bzw.nachgefordert.Das Rad selber ist eine geile Kiste. Bin ein wenig sensibilisiert zim Thema Radachsenspiel und werde es im Auge behalten ob es om"Rahmen"bleibt.Grüsse Euch


----------



## FastGringo (1. Juni 2013)

Moshfranz schrieb:


> Es ist endlich daaaaaaaa  passend zum gutem Wetter
> Mein 7.9 in Deep Black/white
> 
> Nur die Bremsen finde ich sehr schwach ist das normal?



Geiles Bike! Gratulation! Meines sollte Montag oder Dienstag auch eintreffen
Bei den Bremsen habe ich auch am Meisten Bedenken. Habe vorsorglich mal Swisstop-Beläge besorgt und sonst gibts vorn noch eine 200er Scheibe nachgerüstet....


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (1. Juni 2013)

Heute war ich in Koblenz um mir zwei Bikes in natura anzuschauen und eine kurze Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz zu drehen. Ich hatte das Nerve AL+ 7.0 (1.999 ) und das Nerve AL 8.9 (2.099)  in der engeren Wahl.

Nachdem mich der Berater (bei Canyon heißen die Verkäufer Berater ) vermessen hatte, stand fest das es die Größe M werden würde. Damit nahm das "Drama" seinen Lauf. Ich hatte das "Glück", dass in der Größe M immer die Top-Ausstattung der jeweiligen Bikes als Probebikes vorgehalten werden.

Nachdem ich meinen Perso übergeben und mich in die Probefahrt-Liste eingetragen hatte, konnte die Probefahrt losgehen.

Als erstes schwang ich mich auf das Canyon Nerve AL+ 9.0 SL. Optisch schon mal ein sehr gelungenes Bike, allerdings finde ich die "goldenen Akzente" (insbesondere Laufräder) ein wenig too much. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

Nachdem ich aufgestiegen war stellte der Canyon Consultant  das Bike auf meine Größe und mein Gewicht ein. Und schon ging es los ...
Tolles Rad, fühlt sich gut an, allerdings fand ich es ein wenig nervös von der Lenkung her. Alles in allem zu nah an meinem ca. 5 Jahre alten Radon Stage. Klar die Ausstattung des Canyon ist um Klassen besser und die Geometrie ist auch top, aber das Bike hat mich nicht so vom Hammer gehauen das ich mein Radon verticken und mir ein neues Canyon kaufen wollte.

Dann kam das 29er an die Reihe, auch hier wieder das Top-Modell. Ich schwang mich also auf das Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL. Der Consultant stellte wieder vorbildlich alles ein. Es konnte wieder losgehen ...

Optisch gefiel mir das AL 9.9 SL schon mal besser als das AL+ 9.0 SL. Aber entscheidend ist auf dem Rad  Was soll ich sagen, ich war von Anfang an hin und weg. Es fühlt sich super an, die Gänge flutschten nur so rein, die vom Lenker bedienbare Dämpfer- und Gabeleinstellung ist ein Traum. Ich war von der Wendigkeit des 29er positiv überrascht! Ich mache es kurz, ich habe mich vom Fleck weg in das Bike verliebt.

Zuvor hatte ich mich im Internet über die Lieferzeiten der Bikes informiert. Obwohl das Top-Modell zuvor eigentlich nicht Thema war ist bei mir hängen geblieben, dass das 9.9 SL ausverkauft ist . Kurz schoss mir der Gedanke in den Kopf den wartenden Canyon Consultant samt meiner Freundin und des zuvor einkassierten Perso in der Kälte stehen zulassen und mit "meinem" SL vom Parkplatz zu flüchten  Letztendlich siegte aber die Vernunft und ich habe brav das Bike zurückgegeben.

Ich hoffte still und heimlich das ich noch ein 9.9 SL in der Größe M ergattern könnte und sei es ein Bike aus der Schweiz. Ich hätte sogar NERVE anstatt CANYON auf dem Rahmen hingenommen. Doch es folgte was folgen musste, nichts mehr zu machen, alles abverkauft, selbst in der Schweiz ist das 9.9 SL nur noch in S und XL zu haben. Meiner Bitte mir ein 9.9 SL aufzubauen - Rahmen sei der Gleiche, die Komponenten haben sie sicher auch irgendwo rumliegen  - konnte der Consultant leider nicht nachkommen.

Weil ich so von dem 9.9 SL angefixt bin, konnte mir der nette und kompetente Consultant (wirklich top!) auch nicht mehr das 9.9 (ohne SL) schmackhaft machen. Ein wenig hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er traurig war das sich Canyon so mit dem 9.9 SL verschätzt hat (soll ja angeblich in ca. 14 Tagen ausverkauft gewesen sein ...). Klar, da hätte ein Bike für 3 Mille den Besitzer gewechselt, dann noch ein wenig Zubehör und Bekleidung, da kommen schnell mal 3.500  zusammen. Er sagte mir, es würde eine Liste geführt in der festgehalten würde, welche Bikes angefragt aber nicht mehr lieferbar wären ...

Das Ende vom Lied ist, ich lege mir erst mal kein neues Bike zu. Juni/Juli werde ich mich mit meinem in die Jahre gekommen Radon Stage auf den AlpenX (Garmisch - Comer See) begeben. Ab Mitte Oktober werde ich gespannt die Canyon Site im Auge behalten und schauen wie das 2014er 9.9 SL spezifiziert ist und was es kosten soll.

Und die Moral der Geschichte, fahre nie ein ausverkauftes Bike zur Probe 

Euch wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit euren x.9!

PS: falls jemand von euch ein neues Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL in der Größe M zu verkaufen hat, bitte per PN bei mir melden


----------



## Deleted176859 (1. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Koblenz um mir zwei Bikes in natura anzuschauen und eine kurze Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz zu drehen. Ich hatte das Nerve AL+ 7.0 (1.999 ) und das Nerve AL 8.9 (2.099)  in der engeren Wahl.
> 
> Nachdem mich der Berater (bei Canyon heißen die Verkäufer Berater ) vermessen hatte, stand fest das es die Größe M werden würde. Damit nahm das "Drama" seinen Lauf. Ich hatte das "Glück", dass in der Größe M immer die Top-Ausstattung der jeweiligen Bikes als Probebikes vorgehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Schöne Geschichte... Leider für dich ohne Happy End...

Wie schon mal gesagt war ich auch einer der vielen Zweifler und Skeptiker was Twentyniner anbetraf...aber nur bis zur ersten Fahrt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minigi (1. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Koblenz um mir zwei Bikes in natura anzuschauen und eine kurze Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz zu drehen. Ich hatte das Nerve AL+ 7.0 (1.999 ) und das Nerve AL 8.9 (2.099)  in der engeren Wahl.
> 
> Nachdem mich der Berater (bei Canyon heißen die Verkäufer Berater ) vermessen hatte, stand fest das es die Größe M werden würde. Damit nahm das "Drama" seinen Lauf. Ich hatte das "Glück", dass in der Größe M immer die Top-Ausstattung der jeweiligen Bikes als Probebikes vorgehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Schade,

hättest Du dich vor zwei Wochen gemeldet, dann hättest Du noch ein Schweizer Modell wie ich ergattern können.

Hätte mich gefreut in meiner unmittelbarer Nähe einen weiteren Nerve 9.9SL fahrer zu treffen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Juni 2013)

Ich kann absolut Nullnadagarnicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich gegen dieses tolle Bike, in jedweder Ausstattung entscheiden kann und lieber noch mindestens ein dreiviertel Jahr wartet........
Wenn man einmal den richtigen Druck für Dämpfer und Gabel gefunden hat, die Reifenwahl optimiert hat und die individuellen Kleinigkeiten getauscht/ergänzt hat, ein einfach endgeiles Teil


----------



## adler64 (2. Juni 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich kann absolut Nullnadagarnicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich gegen dieses tolle Bike, in jedweder Ausstattung entscheiden kann und lieber noch mindestens ein dreiviertel Jahr wartet........
> Wenn man einmal den richtigen Druck für Dämpfer und Gabel gefunden hat, die Reifenwahl optimiert hat und die individuellen Kleinigkeiten getauscht/ergänzt hat, ein einfach endgeiles Teil



Stimme dir voll zu.Heute bei Herrlichstem Wetter Tour abgespult....endgeiles Bike! Keinerelei Störungen am Hinterrad. ..passt!!!


----------



## frittenullnull (3. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen, bin neu hier 
bin gestern auf das forum gestoÃen und hab auch schon lange zeit mit dem gedanken gespielt mir das nerve al 29 zu holen. nachdem jetzt hier die meldungen durchaus positiv waren hab ich heute morgen zugeschlagen. leider muss ich noch bis zu kw 32 warten 

nun wollte ich fragen ob ihr eventuell noch empfehlungen fÃ¼r mich habt, was die pedale angeht? ich plane keine clickpedale zu kaufenâ¦

euch auf jeden fall vielen dank fÃ¼r die ganzen interessanten berichte!


----------



## TheLiquinator (3. Juni 2013)

Hi, super Wahl von dir ^^

Ich hab mich bei meinem 7.9er für das Vault Pedal entschieden -> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004NOAMOS/ref=asc_df_B004NOAMOS13498232?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=hydra0d-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B004NOAMOS&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2088871498484895688&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt="]Amazon Link[/ame]

Die sind preislich zwar etwas weiter oben, aber sie lohnen sich, damit tritt man und steht man wie eine 1.

Die schwarzen passen gut zu dem grün-schwarz look.


----------



## frittenullnull (3. Juni 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Hi, super Wahl von dir ^^
> 
> Ich hab mich bei meinem 7.9er fÃ¼r das Vault Pedal entschieden -> Amazon Link
> 
> ...



die hattte ich gemeinsam mit den pd-mx80 auch in der engeren auswahl und hab mich gefragt, ob die 50 â¬ mehr es wert sindâ¦?

danke fÃ¼r dein feedback


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (3. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, ich möchte mir ein Nerve AL 29 zulegen. Welche verstellbare Sattelstütze kommt infrage? Ich habe mal bei HS Bikediscount nachgeschaut und bin mega überfordert: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m45/k1170/rock-shox.html?od=&ft=1

Welchen Durchmesser, welche Länge, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Rock Shox Reverb und einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth?
Teilweise gibt es die Teile aus den Jahren 2011 und 2012 (z. B. Brüggemann) deutlich günstiger. Sollte man da zuschlagen oder haben sich die Teile in der letzten Zeit deutlich verbessert (Zuverlässigkeite etc.).

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (4. Juni 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich kann absolut Nullnadagarnicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich gegen dieses tolle Bike, in jedweder Ausstattung entscheiden kann und lieber noch mindestens ein dreiviertel Jahr wartet........
> Wenn man einmal den richtigen Druck für Dämpfer und Gabel gefunden hat, die Reifenwahl optimiert hat und die individuellen Kleinigkeiten getauscht/ergänzt hat, ein einfach endgeiles Teil


 
Hi trail surfer, du hast natürlich recht 
Weil du recht hast und bei mir der Wille stark und das Fleisch schwach sind habe ich gestern das Canyon Nerve AL 8.9 in acid storm mit der kurzen Übersetzung bestellt. So einfach spart man 900 Euro 

Ich habe gesehen du kommst aus dem Raum Köln. Ich wohne in Siegburg, mal Bock auf ein Ründchen, z.B. im 7G?


----------



## TheLiquinator (4. Juni 2013)

@frittennullnull Kein Problem. Nach meiner Recherche durch das Netz und die Unterforen hier, liest man ständig Vault, Vault, Vault ^^



Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser, welche Länge, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Rock Shox Reverb und einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth?



Ich hab das hier auch schon gefragt, und meine Ergebniss:
Durchmesser 39mm
Länge 380mm sollte reichen mit 125mm Hub

Und bei der Reverb wird das Kabel hinten am Sattel rumgeführt und bewegt sich mit hoch und runter, kann deswegen auch verklemmen. Bei der Stealth kommt das Kabel unten aus dem Rahmen raus und kann da zum Lenker geführt werden, stört dann auch nicht.

Die neueren Baureihen sollen zuverlässiger sein, als die älteren und im Juli kommt noch eine neuere. Hier wurde die für 270 empfohlen.

Ich kann mich selber nicht entscheiden im Moment.

Und dann kann man noch links oder rechts wählen, was sich auf die Positon der Fernbedienung am Lenker bezieht. Als Rechtshänder würde ich rechts vorziehen, mein Berater meinte, dann hat man aber wenigstens die rechte Hand frei, wenn man links nimmt.

Und dann lässt sich der Auslöser noch mit anderen Komponenten von SRAM kombinieren, beim 7.9er dann nicht mit dem Schalthebel, aber vll. mit dem Bremshebel. Bei einem 8.9er sicher mit dem SRAM Schalthebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jugger (4. Juni 2013)

Der richtige Durchmesser ist 30,9mm
Ich habe die Länge 420mm mit 125er Hub
genommen.
Passt genau zu meiner Schrittlänge und Größe 
L beim Bike.


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (4. Juni 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier auch schon gefragt, und meine Ergebniss:
> Durchmesser 39mm
> Länge 380mm sollte reichen mit 125mm Hub
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Eine Frage noch, meintest du vllt. Durchmesser 30,9 mm? Also diese hier: 570g  380mm, 30.9mm, 125mm

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html?mfid=45

380 mm Länge reicht aus? Ich habe das Nerve AL 8.9 in der Rahmengröße M bestellt. Ich bin ca. 178 cm, mit einer 84 cm Schrittlänge ...


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Eine Frage noch, meintest du vllt. Durchmesser 30,9 mm? Also diese hier: 570g  380mm, 30.9mm, 125mm
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html?mfid=45
> 
> 380 mm Länge reicht aus? Ich habe das Nerve AL 8.9 in der Rahmengröße M bestellt. Ich bin ca. 178 cm, mit einer 84 cm Schrittlänge ...


 
jepp, die passt. 380 reicht auch, meine koennte ich noch nen Stueck rausziehen, Schrittlaenge fast gleich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Hi trail surfer, du hast natürlich recht
> Weil du recht hast und bei mir der Wille stark und das Fleisch schwach sind habe ich gestern das Canyon Nerve AL 8.9 in acid storm mit der kurzen Übersetzung bestellt. So einfach spart man 900 Euro
> 
> Ich habe gesehen du kommst aus dem Raum Köln. Ich wohne in Siegburg, mal Bock auf ein Ründchen, z.B. im 7G?



Ich schick dir mal ne PN, das wird schon was werden, ggf. sind wir auch schon mal zu dritt was das Nerve betrifft und zu fünft auf der Runde


----------



## TheLiquinator (4. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Eine Frage noch, meintest du vllt. Durchmesser 30,9 mm?



Ja klar, 30,9 mm. Die übliche Morgenverwirrtheit 
 @Jugger
Wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## pienza1 (4. Juni 2013)

Hey Meadow Cologne,

kannst Du mir bitte sagen, warum Du Dich bei dem 8.9 für die kurze Übersetzung entschieden hast gegenüber dem schwarzen mit der ursprünglichen Übersetzung ??
Ich habe mich auch für das 8.9 entschieden, schwanke aber noch, nicht wegen der Farbe sondern wegen der Übersetzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meadow_Cologne (4. Juni 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Hey Meadow Cologne,
> 
> kannst Du mir bitte sagen, warum Du Dich bei dem 8.9 für die kurze Übersetzung entschieden hast gegenüber dem schwarzen mit der ursprünglichen Übersetzung ??
> Ich habe mich auch für das 8.9 entschieden, schwanke aber noch, nicht wegen der Farbe sondern wegen der Übersetzung


 
Ich bin nicht gerade der Held am Berg, mit der kurzen Übersetzung hoffe ich, dass ich mich leichter tue. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist in der aktuellen Bike ein Bericht über das Thema 29er vs. Übersetzung. Vielleicht magst do dort mal reinschauen?


----------



## Hillside (4. Juni 2013)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Und bei der Reverb wird das Kabel hinten am Sattel rumgeführt und bewegt sich mit hoch und runter, kann deswegen auch verklemmen. Bei der Stealth kommt das Kabel unten aus dem Rahmen raus und kann da zum Lenker geführt werden, stört dann auch nicht.



Ist das hier schon einmal irgendjemandem passiert?

Weil bei mir das restliche Kabel dann ohnehin an der Unterseite des Rahmens (und nicht im Rahmen selbst) geführt werden muss, habe ich mich gerade von der Stealth verabschiedet, auch, weil sich die normale Variante besser tauschen lässt.

Wäre dankbar für Einschätzungen und/oder Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Juni 2013)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ist das hier schon einmal irgendjemandem passiert?
> 
> Weil bei mir das restliche Kabel dann ohnehin an der Unterseite des Rahmens (und nicht im Rahmen selbst) geführt werden muss, habe ich mich gerade von der Stealth verabschiedet, auch, weil sich die normale Variante besser tauschen lässt.
> 
> Wäre dankbar für Einschätzungen und/oder Erfahrungswerte.


 

Ich hab die Stealth und die Leitung parallel zur Bremsleitung angebracht.

Hab an meinen anderen Raedern Stuetzen mit Leitungen am "Kopf", diese stossen manchmal ans einfedernde Hinterrad. Sie bewegt sich mit jeder Bewegung mit. Ausserdem kann man diese bei nem Sturz natuerlich beschaedigt werden. Im Rahmen muss sie sich nicht bewegen.

Die Optik ist deutlich aufgeraeumter!

Trotz Stealth laesst sich die Stuetze auch um nen paar Zentimeter hoch oder runterschieben. 
Wozu tauschen? Wenn doch: Dann muss die Leitung vorne geloest werden, geht ohne Werkzeug und ohne entlueften wenn man vorsichtig ist. Das Werkzeug braucht man nur zum Loesen von Schelle und Leitung.

Fazit: Nie wieder "Non-Stealth"... 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## olihT (4. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Fazit: Nie wieder "Non-Stealth"...
> 
> Gruss Uwe


Jo, die wollte ich auch direkt mit bestellen aber leider bis auf Weiteres nicht lieferbar. Naja, da muss ich bei Gelegenheit wohl selbst Hand anlegen.

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Juni 2013)

Canyon liefert laut eigener Aussage die Stealth nicht, weil der Einbau mit zwei linken Haenden nicht zu machen ist...

aber hier gibt es sie: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html?mfid=45


----------



## pienza1 (5. Juni 2013)

Danke Meadow-Cologne für den Tip, habe heute den Bericht in der Bike über das Thema Übersetzung verschlungen, jetzt bin ich mir sicher, daß ich auch ein 22er Blatt brauche, da ich wie Du auch nicht der Held am Berg bin, zumal es hier im Westerwald mehr davon gibt als in der Siegburger Ecke. Schade ist , daß man nur die eine Modell-Ausführung in acid in dieser Ausführung bekommt, alle anderen haben 24er Blätter. Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch warten, bis der 2014er Jahrgang die neuen 29er Shimano Dreifachkurbeln bekommt.
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie Du so mit der Übersetzung klar kommst, wie lange musst Du noch warten, KW 27 ???

Gruß
pienza1


----------



## Power-Valve (5. Juni 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Danke Meadow-Cologne für den Tip, habe heute den Bericht in der Bike über das Thema Übersetzung verschlungen, jetzt bin ich mir sicher, daß ich auch ein 22er Blatt brauche, da ich wie Du auch nicht der Held am Berg bin, zumal es hier im Westerwald mehr davon gibt als in der Siegburger Ecke. Schade ist , daß man nur die eine Modell-Ausführung in acid in dieser Ausführung bekommt, alle anderen haben 24er Blätter. Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch warten, bis der 2014er Jahrgang die neuen 29er Shimano Dreifachkurbeln bekommt.
> Kannst ja mal berichten, wie Du so mit der Übersetzung klar kommst, wie lange musst Du noch warten, KW 27 ???
> 
> Gruß
> pienza1



man kann die Blaetter auch wechseln... Kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (5. Juni 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Danke Meadow-Cologne für den Tip, habe heute den Bericht in der Bike über das Thema Übersetzung verschlungen, jetzt bin ich mir sicher, daß ich auch ein 22er Blatt brauche, da ich wie Du auch nicht der Held am Berg bin, zumal es hier im Westerwald mehr davon gibt als in der Siegburger Ecke. Schade ist , daß man nur die eine Modell-Ausführung in acid in dieser Ausführung bekommt, alle anderen haben 24er Blätter. Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch warten, bis der 2014er Jahrgang die neuen 29er Shimano Dreifachkurbeln bekommt.
> Kannst ja mal berichten, wie Du so mit der Übersetzung klar kommst, wie lange musst Du noch warten, KW 27 ???
> 
> Gruß
> pienza1


 
Hallo pienza1, sobald ich das Bike habe werde ich gerne berichten. Wenn man der Terminprognose Glauben schenken darf, dann sollte das Bike in der KW28 geliefert werden. In KW27 hätte ich eh keine Zeit, da ich auf Transalp -Tour (Garmisch -> Comer See) bin  Gruß, Meadow_Cologne


----------



## Hillside (5. Juni 2013)

@Meadow_Cologne und alle AL 29 9.9 SL Liebhaber: Anscheinend hat jemand storniert, momentan ist im Shop wieder ein 9.9 SL in L (Farbe Acid Storm) verfügbar.


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hillside, vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Leider habe ich die Größe M. Mittlerweile ist das 9.9 SL auch in der Größe L wieder vergriffen. Scheinbar sind aber wieder Bikes reingekommen bzw. geordert worden. So ist das 8.9 nun auch wieder in der Größe S lieferbar, wenn auch erst in KW35. Das 7.9 ist in der Größe M (deep black ano - white) sogar ab Lager lieferbar. Ob das wohl daran liegt das Radon ab August 2013 mit dem Radon Slide 130 29'' im TwentyNiner Bereich nachlegt ;-)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (5. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Hallo Hillside, vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Leider habe ich die Größe M. Mittlerweile ist das 9.9 SL auch in der Größe L wieder vergriffen. Scheinbar sind aber wieder Bikes reingekommen bzw. geordert worden. So ist das 8.9 nun auch wieder in der Größe S lieferbar, wenn auch erst in KW35. Das 7.9 ist in der Größe M (deep black ano - white) sogar ab Lager lieferbar. Ob das wohl daran liegt das Radon ab August 2013 mit dem Radon Slide 130 29'' im TwentyNiner Bereich nachlegt ;-)?



Schade, ich hatte gedacht, Du hast es Dir vielleicht geschnappt. 

Meines Wissens wird nicht neu geordert, die kurzfristige Verfügbarkeit der vorher ausverkauften Modelle entstehen wohl durch einzelne Stornierungen -- bis sich ein neuer Käufer gefunden hat.


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (5. Juni 2013)

Leider nein, hätten sie ein SL in M gehabt, ich hätte direkt zugeschlagen ;-)


----------



## Hillside (5. Juni 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Leider nein, hätten sie ein SL in M gehabt, ich hätte direkt zugeschlagen ;-)



Ein normales 9.9 in M ist ja noch verfügbar. Ich glaube auch, man kann die Fox des 9.9 auf Remote nachrüsten. Dann hättest Du ja fast ein SL, bis auf SRAM.


----------



## sneida (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

habe vorgestern mein neues nerve al29 9.9 in XL bekommen:












Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich mit einem anderen aktuellen MTB (mein altes ist locker 10 Jahre alt) - fährt sich aber super. Vorallem bemerkbar, dass es weitaus besser rollt (einmal in Schwung bleibt es lange in Schwung). 

Hatte Bedenken wegen den Bremsen (mit Gebäck sind es bei mir doch über 90kg), hat sich bisher nicht bestätigt. ~1000hm abwärts am Stück hat sich nicht negativ bemerkbar gemacht (fading), zudem quietschen die Bremsen überhaupt nicht (außer kurz nach Durchquerung von Bächen).


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Juni 2013)

wau, der xl Rahmen ist mal gross... Sieht dadurch fast aus wie nen anderes Modell... (Linie Oberrohr zum Hinterbau...)


----------



## hobel007 (6. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> man kann die Blaetter auch wechseln... Kostet nicht die Welt.



Hi, 
hast du deine Blätter gewechselt? Gibt es für Shimano überhaupt 22/36- 10fach Kettenblätter? Von FSA gibt es ein 22 Kettenblatt welches passen müßte,
aber 22/38 dürfte sich nicht mehr so toll schalten lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Dinocek (6. Juni 2013)

@sneida: endlich mal ein weiterer xl rahmen!!!
was hast denn für maße?


----------



## sneida (6. Juni 2013)

@Dinocek:


----------



## Dinocek (6. Juni 2013)

@sneida: haha! wie groß bist den insges.? 
das konnt ich auf dem bild nicht so gut erkennen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneida (6. Juni 2013)

@Dinocek: stimmt, das hab ich vergessen einzuzeichnen (bei dieser höchst exakten und proportional korrekten darstellung).

194cm auf ~90kg


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Juni 2013)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du deine Blätter gewechselt? Gibt es für Shimano überhaupt 22/36- 10fach Kettenblätter? Von FSA gibt es ein 22 Kettenblatt welches passen müßte,
> aber 22/38 dürfte sich nicht mehr so toll schalten lassen.
> 
> Gruß



Das Kleine kann auch nen 9fach sein, die Dicke ist gleich...

Ich hab nicht getauscht... das 24er reicht mir... Bei uns gibt es selten lange Steigungen mit mehr als 12%. 25% geht auch solange es nur kurz ist.

Und top trainiert wuerde ich mich bestimmt nicht nennen...


----------



## Dinocek (6. Juni 2013)

@sneida: danke!
ähnlich wie ich (193,85kg).

ps: die 90kg sieht man dir gar nicht an auf dem bild! -allerdings habe ich gehört, dass man so persönliche bilder nicht ins internet stellen sollte (man sieht ja fast alles)!


----------



## pienza1 (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo sneida,

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollem Bike, ich schwanke noch zwischen "L" und XL" !
Welche Größe hast Du und welche Schrittlänge bei Deinem XL-9.9er ??

Gruß
Pienza1


----------



## sneida (6. Juni 2013)

@Dinocek: ähnlich wie du? dir fehlen ja offensichtlich mindestens 5kg muskelmasse! 

als ich das rad zusammengebaut hatte war mein erster gedanke schon auch etwas wie - "wtf, das ding ist ja riesig".

    @pienza1: danke. schau dir die 5 letzten postings (auf dieser seite) an, ist genau beschrieben! beim fahren finde ich das XL nicht im geringsten zu groß, würde es wieder als XL nehmen.


----------



## pienza1 (6. Juni 2013)

sneida schrieb:


> @_Dinocek_: ähnlich wie du? dir fehlen ja offensichtlich mindestens 5kg muskelmasse!
> 
> als ich das rad zusammengebaut hatte war mein erster gedanke schon auch etwas wie - "wtf, das ding ist ja riesig".
> 
> @_pienza1_: danke. schau dir die 5 letzten postings (auf dieser seite) an, ist genau beschrieben! beim fahren finde ich das XL nicht im geringsten zu groß, würde es wieder als XL nehmen.




sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (6. Juni 2013)

@pienza1: ich habe sl 93.
sehe das wie sneida. bike sieht zwar riesig aus, beim fahren macht sich das aber nicht benerkbar.
hatte auf der canyon roadshow in samerberg auch ein L probiert; zwar saß ich etwas kompakter, die sattelerhöhung war aber lächerlich hoch und auch der typ von canyon riet mir zu xl.
hab jetzt nen kürzeren vorbau drauf und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## jakobse (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe MTB-Gemeinde,

ich möchte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir auch das Nerve AL 29 7.9 bestellt.
Heute kam endlich die erfreuliche Antwort, dass Bike wurde an DHL übergeben.
Das warten hat endlich ein ENDE. 
Übrigends habe ich das Bike in der Farbe Black gewählt und in der Größe XL bestellt. 
Ich bin ca. 196 cm groß und ca. 93 Kg schwer. (am Gewicht wird weiter nach unten gearbeitet)
Ich habe das Biken lange Zeit vernachlässigt, vielleicht weil mein derzeitiges Mtb bereits 17 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Sportlich und Freizeitmäßig bin ich eher in den Bereichen Laufen (sehr aktiv), Schwimmen, Wandern und im Ski fahren aktiv. Das soll sich jetzt wieder ändern. Laufen und Mtb fahren will ich für mich als Ausgleich abwechselnd kombinieren. Die Berge habe ich ja fast vor der Tür. Aber soviel zu mir.
Ich hoffe ich habe auf das richtige Bike gestzt. Ein Canyon wollte ich schon lange haben, dass es ein 29-er wird, hat sich jetzt erst kurzfristig ergeben.
Ich habe schon länger im Forum mitgelesen, so haben sich schon manche Frage für mich automatisch beantwortet.
Wenn das Bike da ist, werde ich wieder etwas dazu schreiben und es gibt ein Bildchen dazu. 
LG
jakobse


----------



## hobel007 (6. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Das Kleine kann auch nen 9fach sein, die Dicke ist gleich...
> 
> Ich hab nicht getauscht... das 24er reicht mir... Bei uns gibt es selten lange Steigungen mit mehr als 12%. 25% geht auch solange es nur kurz ist.
> 
> Und top trainiert wuerde ich mich bestimmt nicht nennen...



Für das erste werde ich auch nichts tauschen.Habe das Nerve erst ein paar Tage, jetzt wird erstmal gefahren und getestet .


----------



## pienza1 (8. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> @_pienza1_: ich habe sl 93.
> sehe das wie sneida. bike sieht zwar riesig aus, beim fahren macht sich das aber nicht benerkbar.
> hatte auf der canyon roadshow in samerberg auch ein L probiert; zwar saß ich etwas kompakter, die sattelerhöhung war aber lächerlich hoch und auch der typ von canyon riet mir zu xl.
> hab jetzt nen kürzeren vorbau drauf und bin super zufrieden!


 
dinocek, ich habe auch eine sl von 93, welche Größe hast Du und kannst Du mir bitte die Daten Deines kürzeren Vorbaus nennen (mm, Grad) ?? Thanx


----------



## Meadow_Cologne (8. Juni 2013)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ein normales 9.9 in M ist ja noch verfügbar. Ich glaube auch, man kann die Fox des 9.9 auf Remote nachrüsten. Dann hättest Du ja fast ein SL, bis auf SRAM.



Ist das preislich und qualitativ eine Ansage von Radon, wie ist eure Meinung? Meine natürlich die Spec fürs Slide 130 29
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm

Bin gespannt wie Canyon reagieren wird (Federweg, Ausstattungsvarianten, Preise, etc.)
Nichts desto trotz meine Bestellung für das 8.9 läuft, hoffe das ich es Anfang bis Mitte Juli mein Eigen nennen darf


----------



## Dinocek (8. Juni 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> dinocek, ich habe auch eine sl von 93, welche Größe hast Du und kannst Du mir bitte die Daten Deines kürzeren Vorbaus nennen (mm, Grad) ?? Thanx



ich: 193
vorbau: race face ride xc 31,8 6° 60 mm


----------



## tauchi (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute die Auftragsbestätigung über mein Nerve AL29 8.9 Acid Storm erhalten ;-)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen!? Ich suche noch Kombi-Pedale (Plattform/Klick), welche ich auch mal mit normalen Freizeitschuhen fahren kann. Ich habe die Crank Brothers Mallet 3 im Auge. Sind die mit "normalen" Schuhe fahrbar?

Entschuldigt die blöde Frage,..... aber ich beschäftige mich erstmalig wieder seit ca 20 Jahren mit dem Thema Mtb / Zubehör


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Juni 2013)

Soderle, heute mein Nerve 7.9 bestellt, gut das ich vor Ort noch einmal eine Probefahrt gemacht habe.

Trotz eine Schrittlänge von 88cm bei 1,86m Körpergröße ist es ein M geworden, auf dem L hatte ich das Gefühl ein Trekking bike zu fahren.

Jetzt kann ich endlich mein Hardtail ausmustern, ist mir ja dann doch etwas zu unkomfortabel auf meiner feierabendrunde geworden 

Man(n) wird alt


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Juni 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute die Auftragsbestätigung über mein Nerve AL29 8.9 Acid Storm erhalten ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Das mit den Kombi pedalen würde ich jetzt nicht machen, das ist nix ganzes und nix halbes.

Im Gelände steht beim einklicken immer die falsche Seite oben, so was nervt irgendwann auf Dauer.

Dann lieber ein paar vernünftige flat pedale, sowas hier z.b. NC-17 Sudpinn III


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Juni 2013)

Jepp, die habe ich u.a. auch. Sind klasse! Leicht, optisch ansprechend und super zu fahren. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiph83 (11. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand einen Vergleich vom Nerve AL 29 zum Nerve 26?
Oder auch zum AL 29?

Fahre aktuell ein AL 8.9 29 von 2012 und überlege auf ein Fully zu wechseln... 

Danke und Grüße aus Rosenheim


----------



## motoerhead (13. Juni 2013)

hi hi

ich habe vor mir ein al 29 8.9 zu kaufen und wollte die Laufräder tauschen, da ich noch nen satz naben daheim rum liegen habe. ich wollte auf tubeless umrüsten und dachte an zwei felgen:

NoTubes ZTR ARCH EX 29er 

oder 

NoTubes ZTR Crest 29er 

da ich ab und zu auch gern mal das bremsen vergesse, dachte ich an die arch ex felgen. oder reichen die crest aus?
wenn ihr noch andere felgen im kopf habt, wäre ich sehr froh, wenn ihr mir eure ideen mitteilen würdet.

vielen dank schon mal !


----------



## jakobse (13. Juni 2013)

So das Bike ist endlich seit ein paar Tagen da.
Es ist ein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in XL.
Die ersten kleinen Ausfahrten wurden bereits absolviert. Tja was soll ich sagen, erste Sahne das Teil.  Irgendwelche Veränderungen: Ja klar, die weißen Griffe kommen ab, andere Pedalen kommen ran und vielleicht noch ein anderer Sattel drauf... 
Der Kauf des 29'er Bikes war genau die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## skypewalker (14. Juni 2013)

> Hi,
> hast du deine Blätter gewechselt? Gibt es für Shimano überhaupt 22/36- 10fach Kettenblätter? Von FSA gibt es ein 22 Kettenblatt welches passen müßte,
> aber 22/38 dürfte sich nicht mehr so toll schalten lassen.
> 
> Gruß



Hab bei meinem Nerve AL 29 auf die Standard 38/24 10-fach Kurbel ein 22er  Kettenblatt von ner 9-fach XT Kurbel drauf gebaut. Schaltet einwandfrei ohne nachdrücken.

Hoff das hilft weiter


----------



## adler64 (14. Juni 2013)

skypewalker schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem Nerve AL 29 auf die Standard 38/24 10-fach Kurbel ein 22er  Kettenblatt von ner 9-fach XT Kurbel drauf gebaut. Schaltet einwandfrei ohne nachdrücken.
> 
> Hoff das hilft weiter



Guter Tip.Danke


----------



## pienza1 (14. Juni 2013)

jakobse schrieb:


> So das Bike ist endlich seit ein paar Tagen da.
> Es ist ein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in XL.
> Die ersten kleinen Ausfahrten wurden bereits absolviert. Tja was soll ich sagen, erste Sahne das Teil.  Irgendwelche Veränderungen: Ja klar, die weißen Griffe kommen ab, andere Pedalen kommen ran und vielleicht noch ein anderer Sattel drauf...
> Der Kauf des 29'er Bikes war genau die richtige Entscheidung.




Hey jakobse, Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung und viel Spaß damit....
Kannst Du mir bitte noch sagen, wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge Du hast, das Du Dich für ein "XL" entschieden hast, DANKE


----------



## adler64 (15. Juni 2013)

Hy zur Info für alle die den Plasticschlüssel zum Mavicfelgen Lagerspiel NICHT AUTOMATISCH im Zubehör Beutel hatten...wurde nach emailanfrage problemlos kostenlos nachgeliefert. Danke Canyon;-)


----------



## jakobse (15. Juni 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Hey jakobse, Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung und viel Spaß damit....
> Kannst Du mir bitte noch sagen, wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge Du hast, das Du Dich für ein "XL" entschieden hast, DANKE


 
Hallo pienza, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so habe ich SL 94 cm bei mir gemessen. Das habe ich damals nur mal so auf die schnelle nachgemessen.
Ich war mir sicher, dass auf meine Körperlänge von 196 cm, sowieso nur ein Bike in Größe XL in Frage kommt. 
...und ich lag damit auch richtig


----------



## hobel007 (16. Juni 2013)

skypewalker schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem Nerve AL 29 auf die Standard 38/24 10-fach Kurbel ein 22er  Kettenblatt von ner 9-fach XT Kurbel drauf gebaut. Schaltet einwandfrei ohne nachdrücken.
> 
> Hoff das hilft weiter



Bis jetzt bin ich ganz gut klar gekommen, mit dem 24er Kettenblatt.
Werde bei gelegenheit mal das 22er Kettenblatt von meinem Hardtail montiern.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seefreak1969 (16. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich hab die Stealth und die Leitung parallel zur Bremsleitung angebracht.
> 
> Hab an meinen anderen Raedern Stuetzen mit Leitungen am "Kopf", diese stossen manchmal ans einfedernde Hinterrad. Sie bewegt sich mit jeder Bewegung mit. Ausserdem kann man diese bei nem Sturz natuerlich beschaedigt werden. Im Rahmen muss sie sich nicht bewegen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

habe mir für mein Nerve AL 29 die Stealth bestellt. Und ich wll auch die Leitung parallel zur Bremsleitung ziehen. 

Nun meine Frage wie hast du die beiden Leitungen befestigt mit Kabelbinder????

Über eine gute Lösung wäre ich Happy.

Gruß

Seefreak


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Juni 2013)

Seefreak1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir für mein Nerve AL 29 die Stealth bestellt. Und ich wll auch die Leitung parallel zur Bremsleitung ziehen.
> 
> ...



Ja, die original clips ab und mit schwarzen Kabelbindern beiden gemeinsam befestigt...


----------



## El_Matador (16. Juni 2013)

Hi Zusammen,
seit gestern Abend habe ich mich durch die bisherigen 27 Pages gelesen. Danke an alle Autoren. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, den finalen Klick auf "Bestellung absenden" zu tätigen. Nach langem hin und her ist es ein Al Nerve 9.9 in  deep black ano - white Größe M (178cm /SL 85cm) geworden. Leider fängt jetzt das qualvolle Warten an: 7 Wochen!!! Aber egal. Dafür werde ich Anfang August in formidabler Verfassung in die neuen Pedale (  XTR PD-M985) treten


----------



## Seefreak1969 (16. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ja, die original clips ab und mit schwarzen Kabelbindern beiden gemeinsam befestigt...



Hallo,

ist es Dir möglich ein Bild zu machen?

Gruß

Seefreak


----------



## bulldogg73 (16. Juni 2013)

Seefreak1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es Dir möglich ein Bild zu machen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (17. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das mit den Kombi pedalen würde ich jetzt nicht machen, das ist nix ganzes und nix halbes.
> 
> Im Gelände steht beim einklicken immer die falsche Seite oben, so was nervt irgendwann auf Dauer.
> 
> Dann lieber ein paar vernünftige flat pedale, sowas hier z.b. NC-17 Sudpinn III



ich fahre zum ersten mal flat pedale (vault) und kann sie nur empfehlen. die trittfläche ist um einiges besser als mit den clickes. hatte vorher auch diese kombi aus click und tatze. als schuhe verwende ich hohe sportschuhe. ich hatte die ganzen spezial schuhe von 5.10,v ans usw. getestet. leider haben die alle nicht gepasst oder waren zu klobig. 

noch eine frage, meine beiden avid elixir 7 bremsen ruckeln und quitschen wie verrückt. ich habe schon die bremsen neu eingestellt und auch die bremsbeläge überprüft, die sind ok. ein bike für über 2000 

ich habe mir jetzt neue beläge von swiss stop bestellt, taugen die was ? ansonsten mache ich xt bremsen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seefreak1969 (17. Juni 2013)

bulldogg73 schrieb:


>



Super vielen Dank.

Gruß

Seefreak


----------



## paskalle (17. Juni 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> noch eine frage, meine beiden avid elixir 7 bremsen ruckeln und quitschen wie verrückt. ich habe schon die bremsen neu eingestellt und auch die bremsbeläge überprüft, die sind ok. ein bike für über 2000
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt neue beläge von swiss stop bestellt, taugen die was ? ansonsten mache ich xt bremsen drauf.



=> Yo, meine quietschen auch wie ne Sirene. Brauch nicht mal "Hallo" rufen, wenn doch mal jemand bergab vor mir ist.

Ein Kumpel sagt, das gäbe sich mit der Zeit. Habe inzwischen auch schon zwei - dreimal die Bremssättel korrigiert.....

Im Radladen nebenan sagten sie etwas von Beläge vorsichtig anschleifen und ggf. sogar die Scheibe....


----------



## gewürz (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo an Alle die schon ein Nerve29 haben,

meins kommt in ca. 2 Wochen, 9.9 in M, und auf vielen Bildern seh ich am Hinterrad diese schicke schwarze Scheibe zwischen Zahnkranz und Speichen. Da die wirklich furchtbar aussieht würd ich gern wissen:

- Ist die Scheibe wirklich empfehlenswert von wegen Schutz das sich die Kette in den Speichen verfängt
- Wenn man sie nicht unbedingt braucht wie krieg ich sie am einfachsten runter ohne den Zahnkranz zu demontieren. Da hätte ich kein Werkzeug dafür daheim.

Danke für eure Infos.

Gewürz


----------



## Micha382 (18. Juni 2013)

Die Scheibe ist bei den meisten Bikes verbaut und die brauchst du nicht wirklich. Zahnkranz muss nicht runter, sondern nehm einfach ein Seitenschneider und zwick/brech sie raus - funktioniert 1a


----------



## mrgobby (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die Scheibe auch gleich runtergemacht. Braucht man denke ich nicht. Und was soll ich sagen: 34 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis! Aber hallo, also ab das Teil 
Ich hab allerdings den Kranz einmal abgemacht, mit dem passenden Werkzeug geht das ja auch fix.


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (18. Juni 2013)

die scheibe lass ich drauf. mir ist einmal die kette hinten in die speichen rein. die felge war verzogen und konnte nicht mehr gerichtet werden, bzw. ging schon aber nur mit einem 8er. 

irgendein idiot hatte an der schaltung vorne rumgedreht 

sieht zwar hässlich aus, aber mittlerweile stört sie mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Power-Valve (18. Juni 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> => Yo, meine quietschen auch wie ne Sirene. Brauch nicht mal "Hallo" rufen, wenn doch mal jemand bergab vor mir ist.
> 
> Ein Kumpel sagt, das gäbe sich mit der Zeit. Habe inzwischen auch schon zwei - dreimal die Bremssättel korrigiert.....
> 
> Im Radladen nebenan sagten sie etwas von Beläge vorsichtig anschleifen und ggf. sogar die Scheibe....



mit 240er die Scheibe und die Belaege abziehen und die Scheibe mit Azeton (keinen Autobremsenreiniger) reinigen. 

Wenn das nicht reicht, ich hab Trickstuffbelaege verbaut. Damit ists leise...


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juni 2013)

In KW 27 ist es soweit, dann kann ich es abholen.

Die ersten teile liegen schon bereit, ein bisschen abspecken muss es noch.
Fehlt noch eine Carbon Stütze, XT Umwerfer und Schalthebel sowie ein leichter LRS


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> mit 240er die Scheibe und die Belaege abziehen und die Scheibe mit Azeton (keinen Autobremsenreiniger) reinigen.


 

Warum kein Autobremsenreiniger


----------



## adler64 (18. Juni 2013)

Köllsches tuning;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (18. Juni 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> die scheibe lass ich drauf. mir ist einmal die kette hinten in die speichen rein. die felge war verzogen und konnte nicht mehr gerichtet werden, bzw. ging schon aber nur mit einem 8er.
> 
> irgendein idiot hatte an der schaltung vorne rumgedreht
> 
> sieht zwar hässlich aus, aber mittlerweile stört sie mich nicht mehr.



Find die scheibe schutz und zweckmäßig auch o.k.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Warum kein Autobremsenreiniger



Autobremsenreiniger fettet nach, Azeton nicht...

Lies mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371237
Post 3 und 7...

[schipp]
Post 3:
_
Hallo Lars,

mit dem Bremsenreiniger ist das immer so ne Sache. Die meisten kommen aus dem KFZ bereich und sind extrem aggressiv gegenüber vielen Kunststoffen. (egal was draufsteht)

Auf die Scheibe oder die Beläge sollte der Reiniger auf keinen Fall kommen!!! Egal welcher Hersteller oder was drauf steht. Wir empfahlen Acetyl ausm Baumarkt, das verdunstet rückstandsfrei.

Für den Sattel um den Staub wegzubekommen würde ich dir nach entfernen der Beläge normalen Fahrrad Reiniger empfehlen. Das gute alte 'Spüli' tut hier auch immer wieder gute Dienste  Ganz allg. gilt beim Bremsen reinigen immer SEHR viel Wasser benutzen.
Und dann gut Schrubben! Abschließend völlig unabhängig welcher reiniger gut Abspülen mit Wasser!

hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen!

Gruß
Arne
_
und Post 7:
_
Guten Morgen,
wie meine Vorschreiber schon richtig meinten ist Bremsenreiniger Rückfettend, damit soll bei Autos verhindert werden dass die Scheiben rosten. Da bei Autos aber die ganze Anlage viel größer ist und mit höherem Druck arbeitet ist sie deutlich unempfindlicher gegen solche Einflüsse.
Die kleinen Rad-Beläge saugen sich ja sofort mit dem Reiniger voll. Die folgen von Bremsenreiniger sind meist extremstes Quietschen und rubbeln!

Wie oben auch schon bemerkt sollte das Spüli ja nicht unbedingt auf Scheiben und Beläge, ausbauen der Beläge und des Rades ist zum richtig sauber machen auf jeden Fall sinnvoll!

Am Ende alles gut abspülen. Wenn ihr eure Bremsen entlüftet habt, auch immer gut abspülen danach. Rückstände von DOT aber auch von Mineralöl sind gar nicht gut für die meisten Oberflächen.

viele Grüße aus dem (fast) weißen Freiburg

Arne
_
[/schnipp]

Gruss Uwe


----------



## olihT (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

also das habe ich noch nie gehört. Sprühe mal Bremsenreiniger auf deine Hand. Die Haut wird nachdem verdunsten des Bremsenreinigers Weiß. Wenn da was rückfetten würde, würde das nicht passieren. Mal abgesehen davon, hat Fett auch auf einer Autobremsscheibe nichts verloren.

Gruß


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Juni 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das habe ich noch nie gehört. Sprühe mal Bremsenreiniger auf deine Hand. Die Haut wird nachdem verdunsten des Bremsenreinigers Weiß. Wenn da was rückfetten würde, würde das nicht passieren. Mal abgesehen davon, hat Fett auch auf einer Autobremsscheibe nichts verloren.
> 
> Gruß


Schau mal drauf, ob der rückfettend oder entfettend ist. Rückfettenden Reiniger kannst du vergessen. Manche Reiniger sind dafür gedacht fettigen Schmutz zu entfernen und gleichzeitig auch vor Korrosion zu schützen.
Das wird nicht auf JEDEN Autobremsenreiniger zutreffen, etliche aber schon. Und es steht nicht immer drauf...

http://www.barcoo.com/bremsenreiniger-dose-wuerth-bremsenreiniger-4011231893732

Mit Aceton bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (19. Juni 2013)

...lol...rückfettender Bremsenreiniger, Kolbenrückzugsfeder, Getriebesand, Schwimmerbeleuchtung usw.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Juni 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> ...lol...rückfettender Bremsenreiniger, Kolbenrückzugsfeder, Getriebesand, Schwimmerbeleuchtung usw.





wer das erfunden hat und warum verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Tatsache ist leider, dass es das gibt und im Zusammenhang mit Fahrradbremsen zum Quietschen und Ruckeln fuehren kann...


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (19. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hat jemand von euch schon die Reverb Stealth mit 150mm verbaut?

Ich würde gerne meine 125mm gegen eine mit 150mm tauschen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Juni 2013)

.:: fub 84 ::. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand von euch schon die Reverb Stealth mit 150mm verbaut?
> 
> ...



Als ich mich vor 1 1/2 Monaten die 150er gesucht hab, war sie nirgends lieferbar...

Zumindest in 30,9 mm

Soll wohl erst das 2014er Modell wieder lieferbar sein...


----------



## Knuffi (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr für ein Nerve AL 7.9 29er nehmen bei folgender Körpergröße:

186cm SL 92cm. L oder XL?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (20. Juni 2013)

knuffi schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> welche rahmengröße würdet ihr für ein nerve al 7.9 29er nehmen bei folgender körpergröße:
> 
> ...



L sollte passen


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (22. Juni 2013)

ich bin 2 cm kleiner, die schrittlänge ist allerdings gleich.
ich habe es in L gekauft und es passt. allerdings muss ich die sattelstütze schon fast bis zum anschlag ziehen, leider konnte ich kein XL probe fahren.

vielleicht hätte ein XL besser gepasst ? ich weiss es nicht, das nächste wird aber eine nummer grösser, da ich kaum hartes gelände fahre, sondern eher der gemütliche wald und wiesen radler bin 

p.s.: die bestellte swiss stop beläge sind heute eingetroffen und werden gleich montiert, ich bin schon auf die bremsleistung und die betriebsgeräusche gespannt.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juni 2013)

Hi

Mal eine kurze frage, wie lang ist die sattelstütze bei Rahmengröße M ?

Besten dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## olihT (22. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Schau mal drauf, ob der rückfettend oder entfettend ist. Rückfettenden Reiniger kannst du vergessen. Manche Reiniger sind dafür gedacht fettigen Schmutz zu entfernen und gleichzeitig auch vor Korrosion zu schützen.
> Das wird nicht auf JEDEN Autobremsenreiniger zutreffen, etliche aber schon. Und es steht nicht immer drauf...
> 
> http://www.barcoo.com/bremsenreiniger-dose-wuerth-bremsenreiniger-4011231893732
> ...



Da hatte ich in der Vergangenheit nie drauf geachtet. Der von Engelbert-Strauss passt jedenfalls:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bet...rays/Bremsenreiniger-7130100-5097015-0-0.html



>  starke Reinigungskraft und verdunstet rückstandsfrei


Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Seefreak1969 (22. Juni 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> ich bin 2 cm kleiner, die schrittlänge ist allerdings gleich.
> ich habe es in L gekauft und es passt. allerdings muss ich die sattelstütze schon fast bis zum anschlag ziehen, leider konnte ich kein XL probe fahren.
> 
> vielleicht hätte ein XL besser gepasst ? ich weiss es nicht, das nächste wird aber eine nummer grösser, da ich kaum hartes gelände fahre, sondern eher der gemütliche wald und wiesen radler bin
> ...



Hallo,

Gibst du bitte Rückmeldung wie die neuen Bremsbeläge sind weil ich habe auch das Problem mit quietschenden Bremsen.

MfG

Seefreak


----------



## paskalle (23. Juni 2013)

Bin mal auf den Tipp von Power-Valve gespannt.

Habe heute Aceton und 240er Schleifpapier aus dem Baumarkt gekauft. Morgen will ich das mal testen und Beläge und Scheiben in Angriff nehmen. 

Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass auch ein "glätten" der Kanten bei den Belägen hilfreich sein kann. Mal schauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juni 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass auch ein "glätten" der Kanten bei den Belägen hilfreich sein kann. Mal schauen....


 

Du musst die Kanten brechen nicht glätten, ist ganz einfach. Du musst mit einer feile die Kanten im Winkel von ca. 45° anschleifen und zwar auf der Seite wo die Bremsscheibe durchläuft.


----------



## paskalle (23. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du musst die Kanten brechen nicht glätten, ist ganz einfach. Du musst mit einer feile die Kanten im Winkel von ca. 45° anschleifen und zwar auf der Seite wo die Bremsscheibe durchläuft.



Was ich schreibe ist nicht zwangsläufig das, was ich meine

So ist das in meinen Gedanken vorgesehen. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis.
Kommunikation ist doll


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mal eine kurze frage, wie lang ist die sattelstütze bei Rahmengröße M ?
> 
> Besten dank schon mal im voraus



400mm, ab L 450mm


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (23. Juni 2013)

hi,

habe heute die ersten km mit den neuen bremsbacken von swiss stop hinter mir. die ersten 5 km war ich sehr zufrieden, dann trat allerdings wieder dieses unangenehme schaben und quietschen auf. zuhause habe ich mir die bremsscheibe genauer angeschaut.

die scheint auf der innenseite nicht ganz sauber verarbeitet zu sein, als wäre metal abgeplatzt. ich werde mal canyon anschreiben bevor ich die mit einer feile bearbeite. soviel kann ich aber sagen, die organischen brembeläge von swiss stop ziehen um einiges besser und sind nicht so hart wie die alten, die bei genauer betrachtung einige abgeplatzten stelle hatten.

mal eine frage, kann ich die bremsscheibe gegen eine XT ohne probleme austauschen ?


----------



## Minigi (23. Juni 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe heute die ersten km mit den neuen bremsbacken von swiss stop hinter mir. die ersten 5 km war ich sehr zufrieden, dann trat allerdings wieder dieses unangenehme schaben und quietschen auf. zuhause habe ich mir die bremsscheibe genauer angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe noch einen Tipp. Probier mal eine spezielle Paste von Liqi Moly   http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...ndocument&land=DE&voilalang=d&voiladb=web.nsf

diese schmiert man dezent zwischen Bremskolben und der Rückseite der Bremsbeläge. Das machen wir bei PKw,s auch so und hilft fast immer. Das quitschen kann nämlich auch von einer Luftbrücke zwische Bremskolben und Bremsbelagrückseite kommen.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juni 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> 400mm, ab L 450mm


 

Merci

dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche nach was leichtem


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (23. Juni 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch einen Tipp. Probier mal eine spezielle Paste von Liqi Moly   http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...ndocument&land=DE&voilalang=d&voiladb=web.nsf
> 
> diese schmiert man dezent zwischen Bremskolben und der Rückseite der Bremsbeläge. Das machen wir bei PKw,s auch so und hilft fast immer. Das quitschen kann nämlich auch von einer Luftbrücke zwische Bremskolben und Bremsbelagrückseite kommen.



das glaube ich weniger, scheint ein mechanisches problem zu sein, aber trotzdem danke für den tip.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juni 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> das glaube ich weniger, scheint ein mechanisches problem zu sein, aber trotzdem danke für den tip.


 
Hast du nicht noch rein zufällig eine andere 180mm bremsscheibe zum testen da oder die scheiben mal von vorne nach hinten tauschen.

Denn dann könnte man den Verursacher besser lokalisieren.


----------



## Dinocek (23. Juni 2013)

@Pfeiffenwix:
wieviel km bist denn schon gefahren? bei mir ists jetzt nach ca. 500 km schlagartig weg!


----------



## knuddelbaers (23. Juni 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch einen Tipp. Probier mal eine spezielle Paste von Liqi Moly   http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/...ndocument&land=DE&voilalang=d&voiladb=web.nsf
> 
> diese schmiert man dezent zwischen Bremskolben und der Rückseite der Bremsbeläge. Das machen wir bei PKw,s auch so und hilft fast immer. Das quitschen kann nämlich auch von einer Luftbrücke zwische Bremskolben und Bremsbelagrückseite kommen.



Kupferpaste könnte auch helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfeiffenwix (24. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> @Pfeiffenwix:
> wieviel km bist denn schon gefahren? bei mir ists jetzt nach ca. 500 km schlagartig weg!



das quietschen oder schaben ? bin ca. 50km gefahren.


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Juni 2013)

schaut euch mal diese ausfuehrliche Montageanleitung an. 
http://trickstuff.de/de/manuals/PDFs/101215_AnleitungBremsbelge_KL.pdf


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juni 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> das quietschen oder schaben ? bin ca. 50km gefahren.


 
@  Pfeiffenwix 
Hast du nicht noch rein zufällig eine andere 180mm bremsscheibe zum testen da oder die scheiben mal von vorne nach hinten tauschen.

Denn dann könnte man den Verursacher besser lokalisieren.


----------



## Binjabik (24. Juni 2013)

servus an alle,
ich habe mir gestern das 7.9 in xl geordert.
jetz lese ich hier dass die felgen nur bis 86 oder 100 kg zugelassen sind.
ich wiege momentan 110kg bei 199cm körpergröße.
kann mir jemand passende felgen empfehlen die auch bezahlbar sind?
oder sollte man gleich ganze laufräder kaufen?
ich bin recht neu in der materie also sry, falls ich stuss rede macht mich darauf aufmerksam ;-)

lg
Patrick


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Juni 2013)

Binjabik schrieb:


> servus an alle,
> ich habe mir gestern das 7.9 in xl geordert.
> jetz lese ich hier dass die felgen nur bis 86 oder 100 kg zugelassen sind.
> ich wiege momentan 110kg bei 199cm körpergröße.
> ...



Du kannst die Felgen ruhig fahren. Canyon gibt die, glaube ich, bis 120kg frei...

Die fallen nicht gleich auseinander. Halt ab und zu mal nach der Speichenspannung schauen und gut...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Binjabik (24. Juni 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Du kannst die Felgen ruhig fahren. Canyon gibt die, glaube ich, bis 120kg frei...
> 
> Die fallen nicht gleich auseinander. Halt ab und zu mal nach der Speichenspannung schauen und gut...
> 
> Gruss Uwe



hey uwe,
danke für die schnelle antwort!
das wäre natürlich super, also ich werde das rad eh nicht stark beanspruchen also keine sprünge machen oder extreme downhillpassagen fahren....
wenn das so ist fällt mir ein stein vom herzen, denn die knappen 2000 euro waren schon eigentlich die schmerzgrenze für mich als reiner hobby-biker


----------



## tauchi (25. Juni 2013)

ich habe nun auch mein 8.9 Acid Storm ;-)

Da ich mich fast 20 Jahre überhaupt nicht mit der Technik beschäftigt habe und dies auch mein erstes Fully ist, habe ich mal eine Frage:

es ist ja der Fox CTD Dämpfer verbaut. Luftdruck max 200 psi!? Nachdem der Dämpfer beim fahren ziemlich "weich" war, habe ich den Luftdruck auf 200 psi erhöht. In der Trial-Einstellung bin ich dann einen kleinen Hopp gefahren. Der Dämpfer hat nahezu komplett durchgeschlagen. Ist das normal?

Gibt es eine Luftdrucktabelle alternativ zu der SAG-Einstellung? Ich wiege ca. 85kg.

Ich wäre Euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juni 2013)

200 PSI.......holla, die Waldfee....ich fahre bei aktuell nackerten  84,5 kg hinten 120 PSI und habe damit keinerlei Probleme mit Durchschlägen, trotz durchaus regelmäßiger Traileinlagen  vielleicht auch mal an der Zugstufendämpfung, dem roten Drehknopf am Dämpfer etwas "spielen"?


----------



## Keeper1407 (25. Juni 2013)

> ch habe nun auch mein 8.9 Acid Storm ;-)
> 
> Da ich mich fast 20 Jahre überhaupt nicht mit der Technik beschäftigt  habe und dies auch mein erstes Fully ist, habe ich mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


Eine einfache Faustformel für den Dämpferdruck in der Gabel lautet: Körpergewicht plus 10 ist gleich Druck in PSI. In Deinem Fall wären das 95 PSI. Da der Hinterraddämpfer nur den halben Hub hat wie die Gabel, muss hier das Ergebnis mal 2 multipliziert werden, also 190 PSI.

Bei der Zugstufeneinstellung für Gabel und Dämpfer empfehle ich Dir das rote Rädchen komplett auf Plus (Fehler! Muss Minus heißen!) zu drehen und dann 3 Klick zurück. 

Um die Einstellungen bei einer Testfahrt spüren zu können, müssen natürlich die Gabel und der Dämpfer auf Descent gestellt werden.

Kleine Info am Rande: Dein Dämpfer hat eine Freigabe bis 300 PSI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tauchi (25. Juni 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 200 PSI.......holla, die Waldfee....ich fahre bei aktuell nackerten  84,5 kg hinten 120 PSI und habe damit keinerlei Probleme mit Durchschlägen, trotz durchaus regelmäßiger Traileinlagen  vielleicht auch mal an der Zugstufendämpfung, dem roten Drehknopf am Dämpfer etwas "spielen"?




Das kommt mir ja auch komisch vor. Deswegen wollte ich ja mal fragen ob es eine drucklufttabelle gibt. Für die Gabel habe ich etwas gefunden. Leider nicht für den dämpfer


----------



## tauchi (25. Juni 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Faustformel für den Dämpferdruck in der Gabel lautet: Körpergewicht plus 10 ist gleich Druck in PSI. In Deinem Fall wären das 95 PSI. Da der Hinterraddämpfer nur den halben Hub hat wie die Gabel, muss hier das Ergebnis mal 2 multipliziert werden, also 190 PSI.
> 
> Bei der Zugstufeneinstellung für Gabel und Dämpfer empfehle ich Dir das rote Rädchen komplett auf Plus zu drehen und dann 3 Klick zurück.
> 
> ...




Super!!! Vielen dank


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juni 2013)

Oh je, habe vorne nur 65 PSI, und es funzt trotzdem supi, ohne Probleme


----------



## Power-Valve (25. Juni 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Eine einfache Faustformel für den Dämpferdruck in der Gabel lautet: Körpergewicht plus 10 ist gleich Druck in PSI. In Deinem Fall wären das 95 PSI. Da der Hinterraddämpfer nur den halben Hub hat wie die Gabel, muss hier das Ergebnis mal 2 multipliziert werden, also 190 PSI.
> 
> Bei der Zugstufeneinstellung für Gabel und Dämpfer empfehle ich Dir das rote Rädchen komplett auf Plus zu drehen und dann 3 Klick zurück.
> 
> ...



_*Aua...*_ die Faustformel fuer den Druck haengt aber gaaaanz dolle von Hinterbau Geometrie, Daempfer und Gabelaufbau etc. ab. Sprich: "Die" Faustformel gibt es nicht!


Lieber einfach den SAG messen und danach einstellen. Hier: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=124

Und gegen Durchschlagen hilft die Zugstufe gar nicht. Nur die Druckstufe. Die laesst sich bei den CTD Elementen nur per blauem Hebel verstellen.

Und Zugstufe ganz zu und drei Klicks auf bewirkt bei meiner Gabel quasi ein Steckenbleiben auf aufeinanderfolgenden Wurzeln. Viel zu langsam.

Lieber ganz auf machen und dann solange zudrehen bis sie beim Ruckartigen einfedern nicht mehr komplett frei zurueckspringt, sondern das Ausfedern leicht gedaempt wird.
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...upportcenter_articles_id=41&type=mountainbike

Gruss Uwe


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juni 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> ich habe nun auch mein 8.9 Acid Storm ;-)
> 
> Da ich mich fast 20 Jahre überhaupt nicht mit der Technik beschäftigt habe und dies auch mein erstes Fully ist, habe ich mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


 
Vergiss einfach alle druck angaben und stell den SAG so ein das du bei ca, 20% bist.

Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe so hat der dämpfer 44mm hub, macht also knap 9mm SAG.


----------



## Power-Valve (25. Juni 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Vergiss einfach alle druck angaben und stell den SAG so ein das du bei ca, 20% bist.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe so hat der dämpfer 44mm hub, macht also knap 9mm SAG.



 mein Reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (25. Juni 2013)

> Und Zugstufe ganz zu und drei Klicks auf bewirkt bei meiner Gabel quasi ein Steckenbleiben auf aufeinanderfolgenden Wurzeln. Viel zu langsam.



Hier ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Es muss natürlich genau umgekehrt sein. Wie ich es beschrieben habe, ist es eine Faustformel, mit der jeder sein Bike relativ einfach einstellen kann. Natürlich kann man jeden Einzelfall optimieren.


----------



## G_Radelt (27. Juni 2013)

Habe mir das 9.9 SL gegönnt mit Factory Kashima Dämpfer. Bei ca. 95-100 kg Zuladung (meiner einer plus Gepäck und Getränk etc.) fahre ich nach 500 km und einigen Veränderungen rauf und runter 210 PSI beim Dämpfer. Bergab bin ich nicht der Rambo im Enduro-Style und nutze bei diesem Druck in harter Gangart annähernd den gesamten Federweg. Von 190 PSI bis 225 PSI habe ich in Kombination mit verschiedenen Streckenprofilen so ziemlich alles durch probiert und finde 210 PSI ist für mich die beste Einstellung.


----------



## pienza1 (27. Juni 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Habe mir das 9.9 SL gegönnt mit Factory Kashima Dämpfer. Bei ca. 95-100 kg Zuladung (meiner einer plus Gepäck und Getränk etc.) fahre ich nach 500 km und einigen Veränderungen rauf und runter 210 PSI beim Dämpfer. Bergab bin ich nicht der Rambo im Enduro-Style und nutze bei diesem Druck in harter Gangart annähernd den gesamten Federweg. Von 190 PSI bis 225 PSI habe ich in Kombination mit verschiedenen Streckenprofilen so ziemlich alles durch probiert und finde 210 PSI ist für mich die beste Einstellung.



Hey geekayck, hab mir mal eben die Bilder von Deinem schönen 9.9SL angeschaut, Ergon Griffe habe ich auch aber was hast Du da für einen ultrabequem aussehenden Sattel verbaut ???

Gruß
pienza1


----------



## G_Radelt (28. Juni 2013)

@pienza1 Das ist ein Terry Fly GT von 2008. Sehr komfortabel gedämpft und von mir AlpenX erprobt. Die Form ist relativ breit und ziemlich rund, sodass man gut dahinter rutschen und wieder aufsteigen kann, ohne hängen zu bleiben. Ist eben nur ein wenig schwerer...


----------



## tauchi (29. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr die Bremsbeläge fürs anschleifen ausgebaut, oder habt ihr einfach das feine Sandpapier dazwischen durchgezogen


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2013)

Wollte mir evtl mal ein paar Trickstuff TS 830 NG zwecks testen gönnen. Durch den frischen Belag dürften der Druckpunkt wieder etwas weiter vom Lenker weg sein, oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juni 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wollte mir evtl mal ein paar Trickstuff TS 830 NG zwecks testen gönnen. Durch den frischen Belag dürften der Druckpunkt wieder etwas weiter vom Lenker weg sein, oder?


 

Ich hatte die NG 830 mal in einer Elixir 9 verbaut, Vorteil sie quietschen deutlich weniger wie die Original Sinterbeläge und greifen etwas bissiger.

Aber der preis von 15 ist schon happig pro bremse, ich würde heute eher auf die Truckerco zurückgreifen ! 

Hab da schon mal bei denen bestellt und das klappt alles reibungslos!


----------



## Dinocek (30. Juni 2013)

moin zusammen!

die meisten von euch hatten die griffe ja schon zu anfangs getauscht; da ich das jetzt auch vorhabe, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ergonomische griffe fährt oder zumindest welche empfehlen kann!

danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> moin zusammen!
> 
> die meisten von euch hatten die griffe ja schon zu anfangs getauscht; da ich das jetzt auch vorhabe, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ergonomische griffe fährt oder zumindest welche empfehlen kann!
> 
> danke schonmal im voraus!



Hab seit Jahren Ergon Griffe, am Nerve die mit der Kork Oberfläche...


----------



## paskalle (30. Juni 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> moin zusammen!
> 
> die meisten von euch hatten die griffe ja schon zu anfangs getauscht; da ich das jetzt auch vorhabe, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ergonomische griffe fährt oder zumindest welche empfehlen kann!
> 
> danke schonmal im voraus!



Yo, habe auch die von Ergon => GP1.

Sind mit 30 Euronen nicht ganz so günstig aber kribbelige Hände oder einschlafende Hände gehören der Vergangenheit an. 

War erst am überlegen welche mit Bar Ends zu nehmen. Denke aber das ist nicht notwendig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Juni 2013)

So, der nicht - mitgelieferte Mavic - Schlüsssel ist nun auch da.(danke an adler64  - hinweis - problemlose nach -  Order) Alle wo nicht mitgeliefert einfach per E-Mail nachordern.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2013)

Will nicht klugscheizzen aber ergonomische Griffe sind genauso wenig "Allheilmittel" wie verstellbare Sattelstütze oder Hans-Dampf-uber-alles.....klar, probieren geht über studieren und manchmal zahlt man eben sein Lehrgeld für nix. Ein Lenker mit stärkerer Kröpfung - mindestens 9 Grad, besser 12 - würde ich als erstes empfehlen.
Hab mittlerweile z.B. hinten einen Crossmark 2.1 verkehrtrum drauf und der ist so im Matsch und an glitschigeren Anstiegsstücken dafür eine Macht, geil  sicherlich liegt das auch ein Stück an der tollen Geo des Nerves, hollaholla


----------



## sneida (1. Juli 2013)

hi leute, 

habe leider keine erfahrung mit bremsscheiben - nach der tour gestern sind mir deutlich sichtbare verfärbungen der bremsscheiben aufgefallen. sollte man sich sorgen machen bzw. beim runterfahren mehr pausen einlegen, wenn sich die scheiben bräunlich verfärben (nicht im bereich in dem es zur reibung kommt)? oder ist das normal so und völlig unbedenklich?

man sieht es am nachfolgenden bild nicht so deutlich wie es in echt ist, aber sichtbar ist es doch:







zur info: ist die elixir 7, gewicht mit ausrüstung ist ca. 95kg. 

die verfärbungen das erste mal richtig gesehen habe ich nach einer ca. 1400hm abfahrt.


----------



## Power-Valve (1. Juli 2013)

sneida schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> habe leider keine erfahrung mit bremsscheiben - nach der tour gestern sind mir deutlich sichtbare verfärbungen der bremsscheiben aufgefallen. sollte man sich sorgen machen bzw. beim runterfahren mehr pausen einlegen, wenn sich die scheiben bräunlich verfärben (nicht im bereich in dem es zur reibung kommt)? oder ist das normal so und völlig unbedenklich?
> 
> ...



Ist normal... Zum Teil verfaerbt sich die Reibflaeche auch blaeulich.

Nur drauf achten, dass du die Bremse nach dem Anhalten NICHT gezogen laesst. Also bei Stop Bremse auf.


----------



## sneida (1. Juli 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ist normal... Zum Teil verfaerbt sich die Reibflaeche auch blaeulich.
> 
> Nur drauf achten, dass du die Bremse nach dem Anhalten NICHT gezogen laesst. Also bei Stop Bremse auf.



danke, das beruhigt. dass ich die bremsen nicht angezogen lassen soll habe ich aus den "bremsen einbremsen beiträgen" bereits herausgelesen - macht sinn. 

was mir zudem aufgefallen ist - wenn die bremsen richtig heiß waren, sich  abkühlen können, man dann wieder losfährt und bremst - quietschen die ersten bremsungen richtig richtig laut.


----------



## Power-Valve (1. Juli 2013)

sneida schrieb:


> danke, das beruhigt. dass ich die bremsen nicht angezogen lassen soll habe ich aus den "bremsen einbremsen beiträgen" bereits herausgelesen - macht sinn.
> 
> was mir zudem aufgefallen ist - wenn die bremsen richtig heiß waren, sich  abkühlen können, man dann wieder losfährt und bremst - quietschen die ersten bremsungen richtig richtig laut.



Ist auch halbwegs normal. Generell sind MTB Bremsen seeehr auf Leichtbau hin optimiert. Da entstehen dann deutlich mehr Geraeusche als wenn das fett und solide waere.


----------



## G_Radelt (1. Juli 2013)

@sneida
Bei 1.400 Höhenmetern am Stück ist die Bremse natürlich stark belastet. Obendrein sind 95 kg ohne Bike (ich habe sogar mehr) schon eher "oberes Ende" in den Testreihen der Hersteller.
Die Verfärbung sieht noch nicht wirklich schlimm aus und wenn Du keine Fading-Probleme hattest, kannst Du beruhigt sein. Ein einfaches Mittel für Abhilfe ist eine 200er Scheibe. Im Mittelgebirge komme ich locker mit 180mm hin, montiere aber für die Alpen vorne, wie hinten 200mm. Du brauchst auch nur einen Adapter (40mm) für's Vorderrad. Neuen Adapter vorne, alten Adapter nach hinten, 200er Scheiben montiert = mehr Sicherheit.
Mit dem Umbau auf 200mm rundum, holst Du Dir "nur" 105 Gramm mehr Gewicht ans Rad (beide Scheiben je 40 Gramm und 40mm-Adapter mit 25 Gramm). Wenn Du die hässliche schwarze Speichenschutzscheibe  demontierst, holst Du wieder ein paar Gramm raus


----------



## randficht (1. Juli 2013)

kurz meinen Senf... hab das 9.9sl und finde die sram x9 schalthebel zum ko...en... werde wohl wieder zu den xtr greifen müssen... viel zu undefiniert alles... ansonsten macht das ding echt laune... bereue keine sekunde in die version mit remote für die fahrwerksverstellung investiert zu haben... perfekt für mich... bissl abspecken wird das bike eh noch müssen


----------



## Dinocek (1. Juli 2013)

danke fÃ¼r die tips!
die ergon hatt ich eh schon im auge ð!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_Radelt (2. Juli 2013)

@Dinocek
Mach beim Händler deines Vertrauens unbedingt ein "Greifprobe" bei den Ergongriffen. Nach 5 Jahren GP2 in L habe ich auf den GS2 in L gewechselt. Der Flügel ist beim GS ein wenig kleiner, was sich bei langen technischen Abfahrten für mich auszahlt. Bei den unterschiedlichen Größen von Ergon solltest Du allein wegen des Griffumfangs "mal anfassen".


----------



## adler64 (3. Juli 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> So, der nicht - mitgelieferte Mavic - Schlüsssel ist nun auch da.(danke an adler64  - hinweis - problemlose nach -  Order) Alle wo nicht mitgeliefert einfach per E-Mail nachordern.



Bitte gerne geschehen


----------



## paskalle (3. Juli 2013)

Meine Dämpferpumpe macht Zicken. Die Anzeige läuft nicht flüssig und springt ständig um 30 - 40 PSI. Eine zuverlässige Einstellung ist gerade gar nicht möglich.

Heute morgen also bei Canyon mal angerufen und prompt eine kostenlose neue Pumpe zugesagt bekommen. Heute abend die email Bestätigung. 

Find ich gut


----------



## flotho (3. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig ein Nerve in der Gr. S? Und falls ja wie gross seit ihr? Ich bin 173cm und eine Sl von 79cm und würde gerne eure Meinung zum Bike im verhältniss zur Körpergrösse wissen.
Danke


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Juli 2013)

flotho schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig ein Nerve in der Gr. S? Und falls ja wie gross seit ihr? Ich bin 173cm und eine Sl von 79cm und würde gerne eure Meinung zum Bike im verhältniss zur Körpergrösse wissen.
> Danke



ich hab nen paar Zentimeter mehr (so drei-vier in jede Richtung) und nen M. Das S sollte wohl gerade noch passen fuer dich, wird vom Handling richtig nett sein.


----------



## flotho (4. Juli 2013)

Hi, danke für die Antwort hatte heute Glück das ein 7.9 in der KW 29 geliefert werden kann in der Gr. S

Hoffe das passt bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. Juli 2013)

Wer sich so ein bisschen für gewichte von seinem bike und dessen anbauteile interessiert, kann ja mal hier reinschauen 


KLICK


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute

Kann mal einer messen wie lang die hintere Bremsleitung ist, vorzugsweise von einem M Rahmen


----------



## tauchi (8. Juli 2013)

bulldogg73 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stealth selbst verbaut und das war ganz einfach.
> Nur die Leitung abkürzen und die remote entlüften ist eine kleine muhe.
> Aber alles dafür ist im Lieferung dabei.



Wie hast du die Leitung eingezogen? Wenn ich es gerade richtig im Kopf habe müsste die Leitung dann vorne am Rahmen neben der Leitung von der Schaltung rauskommen?

Braucht man zum kürzen Werkzeug oder reicht eine Schere?

Ist da eine Anleitung dabei?


----------



## mc83 (8. Juli 2013)

Nur mal so eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
Bin ja mit dem CTD in der C- Stellung beim klettern auf Touren zu frieden, aber für Rennen würde der zu wenig blockieren bzw. zu stark wippen (für meinen Geschmack).

Gibs da eine Alternative?

Gruß


----------



## Dinocek (8. Juli 2013)

@tauchi:
die leitung kommt unten am sitzrohr, kurz über dem tretlager schon wieder raus! (dort ist auf der linken seite ein kleiner schwarzer stopfen).
hab sie dann parallel zur bremsleitung nach oben geführt!
zum kürzen hab ich nen seitenschneider benutzt, beisszange müsste aber auch funktionieren!
die anleitung wie du die leitung genau durchfädelst, kürzt und entlüftet gibts hier:
http://youtu.be/qtVtTd7iQzk


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Juli 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
> Bin ja mit dem CTD in der C- Stellung beim klettern auf Touren zu frieden, aber für Rennen würde der zu wenig blockieren bzw. zu stark wippen (für meinen Geschmack).
> 
> Gibs da eine Alternative?
> ...



3 Optionen:


den Daempfer tauschen gegen einen mit richtigem Lockout
Mehr Druck in den Daempfer auf Kosten von Komfort und Federweg
damit leben...


----------



## mc83 (8. Juli 2013)

Gibs noch aktuelle Dämpfer mit dem richtigen Lockout?
Welcher wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Juli 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> 3 Optionen:
> 
> 
> den Daempfer tauschen gegen einen mit richtigem Lockout
> ...


 
Oder nach TF tuned einsenden und dort umbauen lasen


----------



## tauchi (8. Juli 2013)

Was tunen die da? Ist ja auch net ganz günstig


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Juli 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Was tunen die da? Ist ja auch net ganz günstig


 

Das was du gerne hättest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juli 2013)

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau kann auch das Nerve AL 29 nicht sein, manche haben sich vielleicht das falsche Bike gekauft..


----------



## mc83 (9. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau kann auch das Nerve AL 29 nicht sein, manche haben sich vielleicht das falsche Bike gekauft..



Also: ich finde das Bike Hammer. Man kann super touren und auch auf Trails spass haben. Für schweres Gelände habe ich ein Torque. Für ein zwei Rennen im Jahr noch ein Bike kaufen ist auch nicht die Lösung. Ich werde da einfach den Druck erhöhen.


----------



## knuddelbaers (14. Juli 2013)

My Black Beauty


----------



## knuddelbaers (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## knuddelbaers (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## knuddelbaers (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## knuddelbaers (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## Minigi (14. Juli 2013)

sehr schönes Bike! Ich freue mich auch schon auf meines. Nächste Woche ist es soweit. Aber dann geht es erst einmal ohne Bike in Urlaub


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Juli 2013)

feines Bike, ich muß noch bis zum 30.07. warten. Zum glück hab ich ja noch ein bike und werde das jetzt mal schön artgerecht bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juli 2013)

Versenkbare Stütze OK, aber dann sollten auch die original verbauten Schwalbes + 19A Schlauch etwas robusterem weichen, genauso wie die Pedale


----------



## Power-Valve (14. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Versenkbare Stütze OK, aber dann sollten auch die original verbauten Schwalbes + 19A Schlauch etwas robusterem weichen, genauso wie die Pedale



Schlaeuche raus und Milch rein, fertig... Bei trockenem Wetter tun die Reifen es doch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juli 2013)

Hi,
welche Felgenbänder sind geeignet und Mavic Crossride auf schlauchlos umzurüsten?
Vielen Dank im Voraus & Gruß


----------



## knuddelbaers (14. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Versenkbare Stütze OK, aber dann sollten auch die original verbauten Schwalbes + 19A Schlauch etwas robusterem weichen, genauso wie die Pedale



Die neuen Contis Mountain King liegen schon bereit. Bessere Kombipedale als die Sh A 530 konnte ich leider nicht finden. Das Einklicken ist etwas hackelig, ausklicken geht aber ganz gut. Für normale Schuhe ist die Auflagefläche, zumindest für mich, völlig ausreichend. Und mit 383g sind die sogar 15g leichter als die SH XTR M 985 =)
*
*


----------



## Power-Valve (14. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche Felgenbänder sind geeignet und Mavic Crossride auf schlauchlos umzurüsten?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus & Gruß



Das war der Grund warum ich auf jeden Fall das 9.9er wollte... die Crossmax ST sind Tubeless Ready. Ventil schon dabei, fertig.

Schaumal nach Stans NoTubes...http://www.notubes.com/Stans-Rim-Tape-10yd-x-21mm-P54.aspx


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juli 2013)

Für die Crossride doch wohl eher so etwas, oder?
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Reifen-Schlaeuche/Zubehoer/NoTubes-Standard-Rim-Strip-Felgenband.html
oder eben andere Alternativen, falls die wer kennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (14. Juli 2013)

Ich lass es auf einen versuch mit dem Bontrager Rim Strip ankommen

KLICK


----------



## adler64 (14. Juli 2013)

Nach den ersten 30000Hm kann ich nur sagen...Leute wir haben ein geiles Bike gewählt.Unfallfreie Fahrt Euch  Biker n


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Juli 2013)

Nachdem das Bontrager kit nicht lieferbar ist habe ich mir nun das No Flats Joe`s bei CRC bestellt. 

Das kit ist mal um 50% günstiger wie das Stan`s No Tubes


Wer interesse an sowas hat, klicke bitte HIER


----------



## santakruzzifix (17. Juli 2013)

Meadow_Cologne schrieb:


> Ist das preislich und qualitativ eine Ansage von Radon, *wie ist eure Meinung? *Meine natürlich die Spec fürs Slide 130 29
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm



Slide 130-29" ?   ...auch nicht schlecht - gefällt





löblich: 3x10, beim Slide 
lt. Liste soll es aber kein orange geben? schade...


----------



## backstein689 (17. Juli 2013)

ich würde sagen, das ist eine Ansage an den ganzen Markt. schau dich mal um, wer ein v/h 130er fully verkauft. ich finde da z.b. specialized, Scott,trek, nicolai...und die fangen mit schlechterer Ausstattung in anderen preissphären an. Was mich an Radon und auch Canyon nur immens stört, ist, dass die ihre Lieferterminversprechen nie einhalten bzw. einfach zu optimistische Informationen an den Kunden weitergeben. Bei Radon hieß es zuerst: Coming Soon: Sommer, dann August vor der Eurobike und jetzt September. Anderseits gibt uns das die Möglichkeit, zu schauen, was Canyon an der Eurobike noch so alles vorstellt

Hier noch ein nettes Bildchen:


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Juli 2013)

Zitat: löblich: 3x10,...??? Neee nie wieder! Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren 2-fach und vermisse absolut nix! Im Gegenteil! 38/24 oder auch 36/22 mit der 11/36er Kassette passt perfekt. Wenn ich an das geschalte vorne bei 3 fach denke... Zurück zu 3x10 käme für mich nie in Frage. Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto...


----------



## Power-Valve (17. Juli 2013)

ich will auch nicht auf 3 fach zurueck... 2 fach passt super. Im Zweifel wuerde ich statt 38-24 nen 22er montieren, funktioniert wohl einwandfrei.


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Juli 2013)

adler64 schrieb:


> Nach den ersten 30000Hm kann ich nur sagen...Leute wir haben ein geiles Bike gewählt.Unfallfreie Fahrt Euch  Biker n



:daumen


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich mir die Crossride-"Kriegsbemalung" anschaue, weiß ich was ich auch nicht mehr haben möchte...  

 @Power-Valve
Wenn man bei der Shimano-Kurbel das 24er gg. ein 22er Kettenblatt tauschen möchte, braucht man laut Canyon eine neue Kurbel


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @_Power-Valve_
> Wenn man bei der Shimano-Kurbel das 24er gg. ein 22er Kettenblatt tauschen möchte, braucht man laut Canyon eine neue Kurbel



Was für ein blödsinn, das einzige was dann probleme macht ist die kapazität des umwerfers. Der ist laut shimano nur für eine kapazität von 14 zähne ausgelegt, aber er schaft auch 16 zähne! Aber offiziell darf Canyon ja auch nix anderes sagen !

Ich überlege ernsthaft auf 22-36 oder sogar 22-32 umzurüsten, Wobei mir 22-36 am sinnvollsten erscheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (17. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich überlege ernsthaft auf 22-36 oder sogar 22-32 umzurüsten, Wobei mir 22-36 am sinnvollsten erscheint



funktioniert da die Schaltung erfahrungsgemäss noch sauber ( leicht-gängig )
oder muss man am Shifter schon ziehen, wie ein Ox?

ps sonst könnte man sich schon an die 2-fach gewöhnen? 

Der Rahmen vom 29er canyon schaut schon nice aus? 
Neulich noch ein 29er hardtail gefahren. Fazit: famose


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> funktioniert da die Schaltung erfahrungsgemäss noch sauber ( leicht-gängig )
> oder muss man am Shifter schon ziehen, wie ein Ox?
> 
> ps sonst könnte man sich schon an die 2-fach gewöhnen?
> ...



Bei 29er braucht man nun wirklich kein 3fach und ja, es schaltet noch leichtgängig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was für ein blödsinn, das einzige was dann probleme macht ist die kapazität des umwerfers. Der ist laut shimano nur für eine kapazität von 14 zähne ausgelegt, aber er schaft auch 16 zähne! Aber offiziell darf Canyon ja auch nix anderes sagen !
> 
> Ich überlege ernsthaft auf 22-36 oder sogar 22-32 umzurüsten, Wobei mir 22-36 am sinnvollsten erscheint



Canyon schreibt:
Der von uns verbaute Umwerfer  FDM 676-D hat eine Schaltkapazität von 14 Zähnen.  Damit müssten Sie auch das große Kettenblatt ändern. Bitte beachten Sie, dass sowohl das von uns verbaute 24ziger als auch das 38ziger Kettenblatt bereits die jeweils kleinste, für das Crankset FC 785 von Shimano, unterstützte Kettenblattgröße ist. Ich rate Ihnen dringend von der Verwendung  nicht originaler Bauteile ab, da weder die Funktionalität noch die Freigängigkeit  getestet  wurden und somit  auch nicht garantiert werden können.

Die Kettenblätter welcher Anbieter sollten in der Funktion denen von Shimano gegenüber gleichwertig sein?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zwar erst 4000 HM, aber kann mich uneingeschränkt anschliessen.
Einfach ein geniales Bike!


----------



## Kallermann (19. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Habe gestern das Nerve 8.9 in black bestellt! Liefertermin nächste Woche!
Nach dem ich die ganzen Beiträge hier verschlungen habe, wächst meine Ungeduld ins unermessliche!
Lasst es euch gut gehen!


----------



## Kallermann (19. Juli 2013)

P.S. habe bei 1.89 und 87 Schrittlänge das Rad in L bestellt!
Hatte vorher ein Radon ZR Race 6.0 in 22 Zoll! Definitiv zu groß!
Und nachdem ich ein 29 Fully bei einem Kollegen für 2 Stunden gefahren bin,war klar: 29er und Fully!!!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> Habe gestern das Nerve 8.9 in black bestellt! Liefertermin nächste Woche!
> Nach dem ich die ganzen Beiträge hier verschlungen habe, wächst meine Ungeduld ins unermessliche!
> Lasst es euch gut gehen!



Gute Entscheidung!

viel Spaß mit dem Bike.
Ich habe es auch in L (1,85m und 90cm Schrittlänge).
Passt perfekt.


----------



## adler64 (19. Juli 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar erst 4000 HM, aber kann mich uneingeschränkt anschliessen.
> Einfach ein geniales Bike!



;-)...geiles Bild!


----------



## Dinocek (19. Juli 2013)

in der neuen "MountainBIKE" ist das 8.9 im 2000 tourenfully test.
was soll ich sagen, selbstverständlich testsieger - aber das war ja nicht anders zu erwarten

schönes wochenende allesamt und sicheres biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Hab mir vor 16 Tagen das 7.9 in black bestellt! Hab vor 2 Tagen die Email bekommen es sei an DHL übergeben, warte nun ganz aufgeregt auf die Versandbestätigung (schätze am Montag kommt sie) und das Bike wird so gegen Freitag eintreffen! Hoffe ich  
Bin mir aber unsicher wegen der Bremsen! Kann ich die Elixir 3 locker gegen die Elixir 7 umrüsten oder benötige ich da andere Komponenten zusätzlich? 
Vorweg hab ich nicht vor anderes umzurüsten (Schaltgriffe, Umwerfer) oder sowas, hab den Rahmen übrigens in XL! bin 186 groß bei Schrittlänger ca 90, mir wurde L vorgeschlagen bin jedoch zum XL gestiegen, einfach weil ich noch sehr jung bin und ein paar cm wachsen werde. Bin beim Händler in der Nähe ein KTM 29er Fully gefahren in Rahmengröße 20", war mir etwas zu klein, deswegen auch der XL Rahmen beim Nerve 7.9 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, freu mich auf das Bike aber bin mir unschlüssig zwecks Bremsen..

Hoffe auf baldige Antworten und danke fürs lesen


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hab mir vor 16 Tagen das 7.9 in black bestellt! Hab vor 2 Tagen die Email bekommen es sei an DHL übergeben, warte nun ganz aufgeregt auf die Versandbestätigung (schätze am Montag kommt sie) und das Bike wird so gegen Freitag eintreffen! Hoffe ich
> Bin mir aber unsicher wegen der Bremsen! Kann ich die Elixir 3 locker gegen die Elixir 7 umrüsten oder benötige ich da andere Komponenten zusätzlich?
> ...




Na wenn das mal nicht zu groß ist, ich bin auch 1,86m und hab eine SL von 87cm.

Aber dennoch viel spaß mit dem Bike wenns da ist


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

...und M bestellt, richtig?

Bin selbst ein bissl ein "Sitzzwerg", 182 und 90er SL, L passt perfekt mit kürzerem 80er Vorbau 

Beim XL ist dann aber die Optik, Oberrohr-Hinterbau, nicht mehr ganz so gelungen wie bei den kleineren Größen, finde ich.


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Bin *beim Händler* in der Nähe ein KTM 29er Fully *gefahren* in Rahmengröße 20", war mir etwas zu klein, deswegen auch der XL Rahmen beim Nerve 7.9
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, freu mich auf das Bike aber bin mir unschlüssig zwecks Bremsen..



so ist es brav. Beim Händler sich informieren, beim Discounter kaufen 

ps. bau halt eine gescheite Bremse hin? wo ist das Problem?


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...und M bestellt, richtig?




jep, ist schön wendig und ich fühl mich wohl. Bei den 29"er mach man aber keinen fehler wenn man sich für den kleineren rahmen entscheidet

Den tipp hab ich vom bike redakteur mit auf dem weg bekommen und ich muß sagen in meinem fall gold richtig


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> jep, ist schön wendig und ich fühl mich wohl. Bei den 29"er mach man aber keinen fehler wenn man sich für den kleineren rahmen entscheidet



Oberrohrlänge ist gerade mal 2,5 cm länger; dafür ist die Kopf-Rohr-Länge = 140 mm.
Das Sattelrohrlänge ist 6 cm länger ( Vorteil: es wippt dann weniger berg-auf )
Ich würde immer den Größeren nehmen, wobei XL schon fast zu klein ist?

der Trend geht eh mehr zu 36er 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q"]36er stair ride - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal nicht zu groß ist, ich bin auch 1,86m und hab eine SL von 87cm.
> 
> Aber dennoch viel spaß mit dem Bike wenns da ist



Ich bin sie beide in Koblenz gefahren und fühle mich mit 1,85m und 90cm auf dem L einfach wohler.
Ich wachse aber auch nicht mehr (eher im Gegenteil) ;-)

Wie immer im Leben: alles eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Wenn Du allerdings vor hast noch ein gutes Stück zu wachsen, ist XL natürlich die richtige Wahl.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.

PS: Warum willst Du die ELIXIR 3 tauschen?

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal nicht zu groß ist, ich bin auch 1,86m und hab eine SL von 87cm.
> 
> Aber dennoch viel spaß mit dem Bike wenns da ist



Ich vermute ich liege einfach direkt zwischen L und XL, tendiere daher lieber zu XL.. Bin eh schon sehr nervös 
Sobald ich das Bike hab folgen Fotos!


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich bin sie beide in Koblenz gefahren und fühle mich mit 1,85m und 90cm auf dem L einfach wohler.
> Ich wachse aber auch nicht mehr (eher im Gegenteil) ;-)
> 
> Wie immer im Leben: alles eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks.
> ...


 
Danke für die nette Antwort!! 
Ich bin wie gesagt sehr jung, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wachse ich noch um die 1-3 cm, und im Zweifelsfall greife ich da eben lieber zum XL. Einzige Sorge: Denkt ihr gibt es Handlingeinbußen im Vergleich L zu XL?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Bin eh schon sehr nervös



Ist normal beim "NERVE"


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das Sattelrohrlänge ist 6 cm länger ( Vorteil: es wippt dann weniger berg-auf )



Wutt?? Bei mir wippt mal rein gar nix bergauf  Wenn ich da so die Slides o.ä. vor mir bergauf sehe, ist dagegen der reinste Pogo


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wutt?? Bei mir wippt mal rein gar nix bergauf  Wenn ich da so die Slides o.ä. vor mir bergauf sehe, ist dagegen der reinste Pogo




Bei mir wippt nur etwas, wenn ich den Dämpfer bergauf auf D (bergab) habe.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich bin sie beide in Koblenz gefahren und fühle mich mit 1,85m und 90cm auf dem L einfach wohler.
> Ich wachse aber auch nicht mehr (eher im Gegenteil) ;-)
> 
> Wie immer im Leben: alles eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks.
> ...



Du hast dich auch für den kleineren rahmen endschieden, was man mir auch geraten hat. Bei einer SL von 90cm hätte ich aber auch L nehmen müssen.

Ich denke das der XL rahmen für traillover auch wenn er noch wächst zu groß sein wird.

ich hatte ja schon beim L rahmen das gefühl ich sitz auf nem treckking rad, wie ist das dann erst auf nem XL rad


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du hast dich auch für den kleineren rahmen endschieden, was man mir auch geraten hat. Bei einer SL von 90cm hätte ich aber auch L nehmen müssen.
> 
> Ich denke das der XL rahmen für traillover auch wenn er noch wächst zu groß sein wird.
> 
> ich hatte ja schon beim L rahmen das gefühl ich sitz auf nem treckking rad, wie ist das dann erst auf nem XL rad



kann schon sein, er kann ja den Vorbau wenn nötig verkürzen.

Ich habe mehrere Kumpel mit 29ern, die mir alle empfohlen haben, ein 29er nicht zu groß zu kaufen. Deshalb bin ich auch nach Koblenz gefahren, um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Die reinen Zahlen sagen nämlich wenig aus.

Bisher habe ich jedenfalls bei jeder Tour mit dem Nerve ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht. Kein Vergleich mit meinem 26 Zoll Cube AMS, das ich vorher hatte.


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wutt?? Bei mir wippt mal rein gar nix bergauf  Wenn ich da so die Slides o.ä. vor mir bergauf sehe, ist dagegen der reinste Pogo



ja, das klingt mal famose. Nachdem es kein Slide 130 in orange geben tut, wird es wohl eher ein Canyon 29, aber erst nach der Eurobike.

Was hört man denn so froh-locken? 120 oder gar 130 mm f. d. 29"-2014er? 
130 mm wäre die Hitparade


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Möglich das er zu groß ist, mittlerweile verwirrt mich alles nur noch. Werde direkt wenn es ankommt intensiv testen wie was so ist usw, gegebenfalls kann ich es soweit ich weiß umtauschen (oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Möglich das er zu groß ist, mittlerweile verwirrt mich alles nur noch. Werde direkt wenn es ankommt intensiv testen wie was so ist usw, gegebenfalls kann ich es soweit ich weiß umtauschen (oder?)



Innerhalb von 30 Tagen (natürlich unbenutzt)

http://www.canyon.com/service/serviceanfragen/


Wo wohnst Du denn? Keine Chance es mal auszuprobieren?
Eine Reise zu CANYON lohnt sich immer  (wenn es nicht zu weit ist)


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Canyonero

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELc_LNnof48"]The Simpsons-canyonero. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Wohne in Österreich, genauer gesagt in Wien. Ist dann doch ein Stück nach Koblenz ..


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Wohne in Österreich, genauer gesagt in Wien. Ist dann doch ein Stück nach Koblenz ..



Das ist in der Tat sehr weit. 
Na ja, Dir bleibt ja immer noch der Umtausch.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Canyonero
> 
> The Simpsons-canyonero. - YouTube


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube immer mehr dass das XL einfach zu groß ist. Schade, hoffe es passt trotzdem Halbwegs und ist keine Spaßbremse


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Ich glaube immer mehr dass das XL einfach zu groß ist. Schade, hoffe es passt trotzdem Halbwegs und ist keine Spaßbremse



Wenn es Dir zu groß ist, fackel nicht lange und schicke es zurück.
Ansonsten ärgerst Du Dich immer wieder.

Stell Dir vor Du bleibst bei Deiner jetzigen Körpergröße stehen und wächst doch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Naja ich bin 16 Jahre alt, denke schon das ich noch wachse! Eine große Runde im Wienderwald wird's dann bestätigen ob XL passt oder nicht ..

Edit: mit 186/90 wäre ich ja genau an der Grenze, hätte ich das kleinere (L) nehmen sollen?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Naja ich bin 16 Jahre alt, denke schon das ich noch wachse! Eine große Runde im Wienderwald wird's dann bestätigen ob XL passt oder nicht ..
> 
> Edit: mit 186/90 wäre ich ja genau an der Grenze, hätte ich das kleinere (L) nehmen sollen?



Das kannst Du nur selber entscheiden. Probiere es halt aus.

Du hast im Grunde meine Eckdaten (185/90), nur mehr als 30 Jahre weniger auf der Uhr.

Ich wußte gar nicht, daß man im "WIENERWALD" auch radeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich werd's dann sehen! Im Wienerwald gibt es einige schöne Routen, auch "grôßere" mit 1000HM+ bin jedoch von 3.-13. in Rohrmoos (Schladming Gegend) da gibt's dann deutlich mehr Berge á la Planai und Co zur Auswahl... 
... Es sei denn XL ist zu groß, dann war's das mit dem Bikeurlaub


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mit Canyon Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen, ob es ggf. ein L'er im Rücklauf/Storno gibt.
Deine jetztigen Maßen sind perfekt für L, XL wäre wohl etwas "chopper", und das mit der im Zweifelsfall die kleinere Größe nehmen, würde ich bei einem 29er Rad auch so sehen...da ich auch eine 90er Schrittlänge habe, kann ich aus eigener ErFAHRung bestätigen, wie super ausgewogen die Geo ist und ich sitze klasse auf/im Rad  mehr will ich gar nicht.

P.S.: Ich sehe das Nerve etwas stärker im Up- als im Downhill, aber für 2 cm mehr Federweg müsste man das Nerve Geo-mäßig um den Federweg herum quasi nochmal neu erfinden 
Das, was da jetzt als Radon Slide 29 mit 130er Federweg im Netz zu finden ist......macht mich im Gesamtpaket mal rein gar nicht an.

Edith sagt: Nicht nur Mountainbiker, auch Skispringer ver-wachsen schon mal


----------



## Dinocek (20. Juli 2013)

also ich würde dir auch zu "L" raten!
ich habe sl 93 und bin 193 groß; hatte lang überlegt, ein "L" zu nehmen! beim probesitzen war mir das "L"dann aber ein kleines bisschen zu "gedrungen" von der sitzposition her und die sattelerhöhung zu extrem. hab jetzt nen kürzeren vorbau (60mm) und bin glücklich!


----------



## Deleted 280676 (20. Juli 2013)

Hand aufs Herz liebe Biker, werde ich mit dem (zu großen) XL einen spürbaren Unterschied merken? Sollte es wirklich eindeutig zu groß sein, was nun?


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz liebe Biker, werde ich mit dem (zu großen) XL einen spürbaren Unterschied merken? Sollte es wirklich eindeutig zu groß sein, was nun?




Bei einem zu großen rahmen wirst du das gefühl haben auf einer streckbank zu sitzen, das rad kommt dir träge vor und berg ab bekommst du schwer druck auf das vorderrad.

Das oberrohr kommt dir beim absteigen gefährlich nah an deine familienplanung

Frag nach ob sie noch eins in L haben, lass es dir zusenden und das was dir am besten passt behälst du. Das andere geht dann retour !


----------



## Micha382 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz liebe Biker, werde ich mit dem (zu großen) XL einen spürbaren Unterschied merken? Sollte es wirklich eindeutig zu groß sein, was nun?



Kleiner ist nunmal wendiger und spaßiger und wenn's zu groß ist sitzt du wie auf einer Streckbank.
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt das 29" in M und ich finde das für mich mit 1,83 und circa 85 SL sehr geil. Das auf dich umgerechnet würde ich sagen XL ist zu groß.
Wenn's vom Fahrgefühl her nicht fetzt und perfekt passt umtauschen, du ärgerst dich sonst ewig und das Bike kostet ja nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz liebe Biker, werde ich mit dem (zu großen) XL einen spürbaren Unterschied merken? Sollte es wirklich eindeutig zu groß sein, was nun?



Die Friedhofs-country-black-Serie in L + XL sind eh ausverkauft; da wird 
bis Winter nix mehr rein kommen?

Bei den anders-farbigen Modellen wird es schwierig? Bestellst du den XL 
und gibst diesen wieder zurück, bleibst du evtl. auf der Strecke und darfst
dann bis Pfingsten 2014 warten? 

40 mm Vorbau, SQlab-Sattel rann + Sattelstütze absägen. Fertig ist die Laube.
Die 20 mm Differenz und am Sattelrohr die 55 mm kannst du locker ausgleichen.
Da wird viel zu viel Geschiss drum herum gemacht; meine Meinung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2013)

40 mm Vorbau & Nerve 29, also das finde ich ziemlich abwegig


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz liebe Biker, werde ich mit dem (zu großen) XL einen spürbaren Unterschied merken? Sollte es wirklich eindeutig zu groß sein, was nun?



Die 7.9 sind teilweise ausverkauft, das stimmt.
Da Du aber eh die Bremse zur ELIXIR 7 umbauen wolltest, kannst Du auch gleich das 8.9 nehmen, davon gibt es noch fast alles.


Wenn Du in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren tatsächlich noch ein gutes Stück wächst, wirst Du uns wahrscheinlich alle verfluchen.

Aber dann kannst Du es in "L" immer noch gut verkaufen...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 40 mm Vorbau & Nerve 29, also das finde ich ziemlich abwegig



das hat aber dann wirklich nicht jeder.
Das Lenkverhalten wird bestimmt auch interessant.

Wenn man alles so einfach ändern könnte, würde eine Universalrahmengröße reichen, der Rest wird dann irgendwie passend gemacht.

Aber wie sagten schon die alten Lateiner: "suum cuique" - Jedem das Seine


So, ich klinke mich jetzt aus, mein Nerve "L" wartet für eine kleine Ausfahrt in die Wahner Heide auf mich...


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 40 mm Vorbau & Nerve 29, also das finde ich ziemlich abwegig



Warum? 
ein 110er Longhorn ist genauso ab wegig? 

40er/60iger Vorbauten langen locker. 
Das Problem bei Canyon allgemein ist eher, dass bei den eh schon geometrisch tiefen Lagen im Kopf-Rohr-Bereich einfach die Gabeln abgesägt werden, ...
...ohne Spacer-Türmleh. Auch auf Nachfrage/nachträgliche Weisung wird nicht reagiert. Einfach Gabel ab - rustical.

Da nehm ich doch lieber das 140er Steuerrohr, spar mir 2 x Spacer oder auch 3 ?
Einen fetten 40er/60er und man fährt merklich entspannter. 

ps. mal ehrlich. Wer fährt mit dem Ding S3, S4 Felsen herab? Keine Sau!  

von mir aus könnte es auch einen X-XL Rahmen geben?


----------



## tauchi (21. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand von euch wofür der QR Code unten am Rahmen ist? Ist das die Seriennummer des Bikes?


----------



## ben1982 (21. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ja, das klingt mal famose. Nachdem es kein Slide 130 in orange geben tut, wird es wohl eher ein Canyon 29, aber erst nach der Eurobike.
> 
> Was hört man denn so froh-locken? 120 oder gar 130 mm f. d. 29"-2014er?
> 130 mm wäre die Hitparade



Bin das 2014er 29 SLIDE schon gefahren. Da wippt überhaupt gar nichts. Egal in welchem Modi der Dämpfer eingestellt war. SAG war zwischen 20 und 25 %. Das Ding rockt mal übelst.

Von der Optik ist es auch genial. Schaut nicht so gegen die Wand gefahren aus wie z.B. das NERVE (ist aber trozdem eine Top Bike).

Einsatzbereich ist zwar als AM angegeben aber die Tourer müssen sich anschnallen. Das 29er SLIDE geht richtig ab. Egal ob Uphill oder Downhill. 

War wirklich positiv überrascht auch wenn ich kein Freund von Versenderfullys bin.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Bin das 2014er 29 SLIDE schon gefahren. Da wippt überhaupt gar nichts. Egal in welchem Modi der Dämpfer eingestellt war. SAG war zwischen 20 und 25 %. Das Ding rockt mal übelst.
> 
> Von der Optik ist es auch genial. Schaut nicht so gegen die Wand gefahren aus wie z.B. das NERVE (ist aber trozdem eine Top Bike).
> 
> ...



Ist zwar hier der falsche Thread dafür, aber geil! Endlich mal eine Meinung zu dem Rad. Konntest du Infos in Erfahrung bringen, wann das Rad nun endlich kommt? Können das auch gerne im passenden Thread weiterdiskutieren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10756142#post10756142


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Von der Optik ist es auch genial. Schaut nicht so gegen die Wand gefahren aus wie z.B. das NERVE (ist aber trozdem eine Top Bike).






Das Nerve ist in meinen augen das mit der besseren formsprache, das Slide ist sowas altbackenes. 

Hier mal was zum direkten vergeleich...


----------



## ben1982 (21. Juli 2013)

Neu muss nicht immer schön sein

Aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. 

Der Vorteil ist eben ein plus an Federweg ohne auf Agilität und Sprintfähigkeit verzichten zu müssen. 

Bin beide Bikes gefahren und war mit beiden zufrieden. Das Radon ist aber im Downhill ne Macht. Im Uphill sogar etwas vortriebsorientierter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Neu muss nicht immer schön sein
> 
> Aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.
> 
> ...




Das eine ist ein tourer bzw maraton bike das andere geht halt mehr in richtung AM.

Wenn ichs berg ab laufen lassen will, greif ich lieber auf mein Remedy zurück.

Da sind mir die 29er einfach zu träge, hatte ja im März das vergnügen 8 29er in den Alpen zu testen.

Bin mal gespannt wann Canyon ein 29er AM auf die beine stellt oder ob sie 650b bevorzugen ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal, R.don hat schlicht nicht die Hydroforming-Möglichkeiten Canyons  insofern muss sich Herr Design"papst" Bodo XVI. halt irgendwie beim Federweg austoben, um ein passables Angebot gestalten zu können.


----------



## ben1982 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub die Radons und Canyons nehmen sich nicht viel. Die Radons find ich von der Form her schöner und bei den Canyons gefällt mir die Qualitätsanmutung besser. 

Da spielen immer die Emotionen mit...


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe schon in den 90ern persönlich erfahren, mit welcher Leidenschaft Leute wie Michael Staab bei Canyon, damals noch Radsport Arnold, aktiv sind. Das war auch ein Grund, quasi blind ein Nerve AL 29 in L zu bestellen, obwohl nur ein Rad im M probefahrbar war......hab es bis jetzt keine Millisekunde bereut  und wer weiß, das H&S halt schlicht und ergreifend eine "Preisabverkaufmaschinerie" ist, der mag dort zwar hin und wieder Teile kaufen - tue ich auch  - aber, naja, Serviceproblemchen scheint man dort halt wegen der Firmeneigenen Philosophie eben auch zu genüge zu kennen  SO absolut nix für mich


----------



## ben1982 (21. Juli 2013)

Naja, Service kennt Canyon aber auch nur aus dem Wörterbuch. Wenn man nicht gerade aus der Ecke kommt sind die nicht besser als H&S.


----------



## Kallermann (21. Juli 2013)

Nabend!
Ich bin jetzt zwar auf Canyon umgestiegen, aber der Service bei Radon war überragend!
Bin ein ZR Race für drei Wochen gefahren!Hat sich herausgestellt das das Rad zu groß für mich war!
Radon angerufen,Rad gesäubert,zurück geschickt und bis auf 50 Euro das Geld zurück bekommen!
Da kann ich nicht meckern!
Nun bin ich gespannt wann mein Nerve ankommt! An schlafen ist im Moment nicht zudenken...


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2013)

@Kallermann
Jetzt mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd, immer schön  bleiben, denn hier will keiner, das aus dir noch ein Pullermann wird  wird schonschön


----------



## Kallermann (21. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @_Kallermann_
> Jetzt mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd, immer schön  bleiben, denn hier will keiner, das aus dir noch ein Pullermann wird  wird schonschön



Vielen Dank für deine erhellenden Worte!
Dann mal ab ins Bett!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Dann mal ab ins Bett!


Papa? Ü70!  Also bitte selbst, huschhusch

Ansonsten geht es für die Radon-Boys hier weiter
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10791741#post10791741


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist eben ein plus an Federweg ohne auf Agilität und Sprintfähigkeit verzichten zu müssen



Das ist doch ein entscheidenderes Kriterium vs. altbackene Optik.
Wer ein Fahrrad für die Eisdiele benötigt...kauft sich auch kein Canyon.

Taugen muss es was im harten Einsatz. Wie es letztendlich ausschaut...
ist eher schnuurzz.
Da lieber paar Euro mehr in einen gescheiten LRS stecken, bevor 
die mavic-Crossmeyer noch unter dem Arsch zusammen bricht?


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein entscheidenderes Kriterium vs. altbackene Optik.
> Wer ein Fahrrad für die Eisdiele benötigt...kauft sich auch kein Canyon.
> 
> Taugen muss es was im harten Einsatz. Wie es letztendlich ausschaut...
> ...



naja ein bike muss mir aber auch halbwegs gefallen, das Giant oder das BMC sind berg ab noch etwas laufruhiger. Habe aber beide nicht genommen weil die optik mich mal so überhaupt nicht angesprochen hatte. Das nerve ist berg ab aber immer noch laufruhig genug und erfüllt meine anspürche, für das was ich damit machen möchte, voll und ganz.

Ok ich hab ja auch ein Bike fürs berg ab ballern 

Entscheidend ist doch was will ich mit dem bike machen, solls zum touren sein und ab und an mal einen trail, dann brauch ich keine 130mm federweg.
Solls etwas mehr abfahrts orientierter sein, dann halt ein bike mit 130mm+ federweg.


----------



## ben1982 (22. Juli 2013)

Stimmt schon. Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegen den Trend, dass man immer mehr Federweg kauft als man im "Betrieb" dann nutzt. 

Wenn das mehr an Federweg aber genau so gut fahrbar sind als die mit weniger ist das natürlich immer ein Vorteil. 

Am Ende muss es eben funktionieren und gefallen. 

Das Nerve als 26 gefällt, auch das Strive. Beim 29er Nerve gefällt mir eben nicht die Zusammengedrückte Optik. Aber da gehen die Geschmäcker eben auseinander. Ist auch gut so. Sonst hätte ich auf Touren nichts mehr zu lästern


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Solls etwas mehr abfahrts orientierter sein, dann halt ein bike mit 130mm+ federweg.



Das Problem ist, dass man fast keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat.
Bin eigentlich überzeugter Hardtailfahrer. Ich bräuchte Vorne auch keine Federgabel; war aber dabei.

Bin neulich mal ein 200er gefahren. Bergab schon äußerst smoothig, wenn es über Löcher geht. 
Nachteilig: Gewichte von bis 14,8 Kilo sind schon Welten vs. einem 
Canyon CF 26" carbon. 

Vermutlich wird die 130 mm nicht viel mehr schlucken, am steilen Berg? Bei 110 mm vs. 150 mm schaut es wieder anders aus? 



ps. gibt es schon eine Gesamtgewichtsangabe f. d. Canyon 29" carbon fully?

.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (23. Juli 2013)

So Leute! 
Bike kam heute sehr ungewöhnlich vor meine Haustür. Habe keine Email mit einer Trackingnummer bekommen und hab brav gewartet, hab mich von 9-16 Uhr ein zweites mal hingelegt und war alleine Zuhause, Zack war aufeinmal das Rad vor der Tür. Gartentür war abgesperrt.. Wie auch immer, Aufbau ging einigermaßen problemlos! Der XL Rahmen scheint aber tatsächlich zu passen, eventuell ein bisschen zu groß, fühle mich aber wohl! Auch von von der Sitzposition her, ist nicht so extrem wie vermutet! Morgen dann erste Testfahrt, dann weiß ich mehr!


----------



## Dinocek (23. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> So Leute!
> Bike kam heute sehr ungewöhnlich vor meine Haustür. Habe keine Email mit einer Trackingnummer bekommen und hab brav gewartet, hab mich von 9-16 Uhr ein zweites mal hingelegt und war alleine Zuhause, Zack war aufeinmal das Rad vor der Tür. Gartentür war abgesperrt.. Wie auch immer, Aufbau ging einigermaßen problemlos! Der XL Rahmen scheint aber tatsächlich zu passen, eventuell ein bisschen zu groß, fühle mich aber wohl! Auch von von der Sitzposition her, ist nicht so extrem wie vermutet! Morgen dann erste Testfahrt, dann weiß ich mehr! Anhang anzeigen 255734



dann erstmal glückwunsch zum neuen bike und viel spass bei der ersten ausfahrt; hoffe, es passt dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (23. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Meins hat heute Nachmittag Neuwied verlassen!
Mit etwas Glück kommt es morgen an!
Das wäre mal Weihnachten im Juli....


----------



## Minigi (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Mein Nerve 9.9SL ist vor zwei Tagen angekommen. Jetzt steht da ein Katon mit nem Bike drin und ich sitze heute am 23.07 an meinem 50.Geburtstag hier in meinem Hotelzimmer in Miami Beach und habe zu Hause ein so schÃ¶nes verpacktes Geschenk stehenð­Was soll ich sagen, dass sind wirklich Problemeð


----------



## th_philipp (23. Juli 2013)

Ist einer von Euch schwerer als 100KG und hat längere Erfahrungen mit den Crossmax SLR Laufrädern am Nerve AL 29?
Gibt's da Bedenken bei 110KG ohne Ausrüstung?


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. Juli 2013)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ist einer von Euch schwerer als 100KG und hat längere Erfahrungen mit den Crossmax SLR Laufrädern am Nerve AL 29?
> Gibt's da Bedenken bei 110KG ohne Ausrüstung?



die Crossmax am Besten gleich verkaufen und einen 
ordentlichen LRS kaufen ( Tune, gescheite Speichen/Nippel, gescheite Felgen )

kurz: die Crossmax sind nix


----------



## olihT (24. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> die Crossmax am Besten gleich verkaufen und einen
> ordentlichen LRS kaufen ( Tune, gescheite Speichen/Nippel, gescheite Felgen )
> 
> kurz: die Crossmax sind nix


Und wieso? Wie sieht es mit den Crossride vom Nerve 7.9 und 8.9 aus?

Gruß


----------



## th_philipp (24. Juli 2013)

Die Crossride sind auch nur bis 100KG empfohlen.

Kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass alle Nerve AL 29 Besitzer unter 100 KG wiegen.


----------



## olihT (24. Juli 2013)

102 ohne Rucksack.


----------



## Binjabik (24. Juli 2013)

also ich wiege auch 110 ohne alles und ich hab bisher keine probleme.
mir wurde auch von canyon bestätigt dass es keine probleme geben sollte.
die 100kg angabe ist ja mit absicht so angesetzt dass dann auch bei extremer beanaspruchung nix passiert.
also denke ich es kommt darauf an was man mit dem rad machen will.

ich fahre eher gemütlich und geniesse die natur, dafür reichen die felgen allemal aus!
wenn man spünge machen will und schnell den singletrail hinabraushen möchte, sollte man eventuell etwas stabileres kaufen.
das ist jedenfalls meine meinung.


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Und wieso? Wie sieht es mit den *Crossride* vom Nerve 7.9 und 8.9 aus?
> 
> Gruß



ist noch das größere Glump.
k.A. weshalb canyon da so sparen tut?  Fliegst du mal ordentlich auf die Schnauze, will canyon nix mehr wissen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2013)

Grenzt scheinbar an ein Wunder, dass mir die Crossrides noch nicht explodiert sind..

Geht wahrscheinlich 99,99% der anderen genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2013)

Er ist zwar nicht der wertigste LRS aber für seinen einsatz zewck nicht der schlechteste.

Ich werde meinen auf alle fälle für gröbere behalten, sprich in richtung AM mit ensprechender bereifung.

Denn das traue ich dem LRS ohne weiteres zu !


----------



## ben1982 (24. Juli 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> So Leute!
> Bike kam heute sehr ungewöhnlich vor meine Haustür. Habe keine Email mit einer Trackingnummer bekommen und hab brav gewartet, hab mich von 9-16 Uhr ein zweites mal hingelegt und war alleine Zuhause, Zack war aufeinmal das Rad vor der Tür. Gartentür war abgesperrt.. Wie auch immer, Aufbau ging einigermaßen problemlos! Der XL Rahmen scheint aber tatsächlich zu passen, eventuell ein bisschen zu groß, fühle mich aber wohl! Auch von von der Sitzposition her, ist nicht so extrem wie vermutet! Morgen dann erste Testfahrt, dann weiß ich mehr! Anhang anzeigen 255734



Wenn die Sitzposituon auf dem Bild final ist, schaut der Rahmen schon etwas zu groß aus. Wenn Du natürlich eher Tourig sitzen wolltest ist es evtl. in Irdnung auch wenn das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders war...


----------



## Dinocek (24. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Wenn die Sitzposituon auf dem Bild final ist, schaut der Rahmen schon etwas zu groß aus. Wenn Du natürlich eher Tourig sitzen wolltest ist es evtl. in Irdnung auch wenn das nicht im Sinne des Erfinders war...




wonach beurteilst du denn konkret die sitzposition? 
ich seh nur ein bild mit ausschließlich dem bike, fahrer fehlt.


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juli 2013)

Es geht wohl darum wie weit der Sattel auf dem Bild ausgezogen ist, etc. ;-)


----------



## Dinocek (25. Juli 2013)

ob das die entgüfltige position ist? -mit folie auf dem sattel etc. ^^


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juli 2013)

Man kann sich auch mit Folie auf dem Sattel die richtige Sitzposition einstellen...


----------



## Dinocek (25. Juli 2013)

habe nichts gegenteiliges behauptet!
bezweifle nur, dass es so ist. aber das ist nur mutmaßung ...

finde nur, dass man dem jungen nicht gleich den spaß an seinem neuen bike nehmen sollte!


----------



## backstein689 (25. Juli 2013)

+1 ich bin von 14-18 nochmal knapp 10 cm gewachsen und dann sieht die Welt plötzlich Ganz anders aus. und zum reinkommen ist das doch gut so. 

oder was ist euer Meinung Nach die erlaubte mindestsattelausziehlänge/-überhöhung?


----------



## Deleted 280676 (25. Juli 2013)

Guten morgen, gerade zurück von der ersten richtigen Testfahrt! Bike ist Top, die Sattelposition ist Natürlich nicht die endgültige, ich Spiel da grad rum mit den Bindungspedalen und dem Sattel (Lot vom Knie durch Pedalachse sagt man, oder?). Falls es euch interessiert werd ich kurz die ersten Eindrücke reinschreibenden, will hier nicht ins falsche Forum oder so Posten deswegen frag ich mal  
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (25. Juli 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> habe nichts gegenteiliges behauptet!
> bezweifle nur, dass es so ist. aber das ist nur mutmaßung ...
> 
> finde nur, dass man dem jungen nicht gleich den spaß an seinem neuen bike nehmen sollte!



Ich habe nur gefragt und nicht schon veurteilt. Wenn der Junge noch wachsen sollte, passt doch alles. 

Wenn der Rahmen aber zu groß sein sollte muss man das auch sagen bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Mein 8.9 in black ist seit drei Tagen da!
Erster Eindruck:
-optisch sehr gelungen und ich bin zufrieden
-Rahmenhöhe L bei 1.88m und 87 Schrittlänge passt sehr gut(finde allerdings das das rad sehr groß aussieht)
-erste leichte Trails und ruppige Waldwege waren ein Traum!Das Rad schluckt alles weg(hatte vorher ein Hardtail!natürlich kein Vergleich)
-40 Kilometer auf Asphalt und Schotter haben sich auf Climb und soger Trail Einstellung fast angefühlt wie ein Hardtail!

Fazit bis hierher:
Ich bin sehr zufrieden und das Rad deckt selbst den Einsatz zum Kilometer fressen auf festen Straßen sehr gut ab!


----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> Mein 8.9 in black ist seit drei Tagen da!
> Erster Eindruck:
> -optisch sehr gelungen und ich bin zufrieden
> ...


P.S. mit Pedalen und Trinkhalter komme ich auf 13,2 kg


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juli 2013)

Na, dann Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und zum bereits allseits bekannten Wohlgefühl auf selbigem! 

Habe mir jetzt 1 cm Spacer nach oben geholt, erster Eindruck ist schon etwas mehr Druck auf dem VR, positiv  für vorne und den ersten Marathoneinsatz ist jetzt der Maxxis Ikon 3C bestellt, und mit meinen 294 Gramm Klickies und Allwetter Maxxis Crossmark verkehrtrum hinten komme ich dann auf rund 12,95 Kilo  

Es macht einfach nur Spaß, mit dem Bike und am Bike immer mal was Neues zu probieren 

LG


----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, dann Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und zum bereits allseits bekannten Wohlgefühl auf selbigem!
> 
> Habe mir jetzt 1 cm Spacer nach oben geholt, erster Eindruck ist schon etwas mehr Druck auf dem VR, positiv  für vorne und den ersten Marathoneinsatz ist jetzt der Maxxis Ikon 3C bestellt, und mit meinen 294 Gramm Klickies und Allwetter Maxxis Crossmark verkehrtrum hinten komme ich dann auf rund 12,95 Kilo
> 
> ...


Das rum****eln am Rad macht aber auch mega Spaß!
Was Vorbau,Sattel und Dämpfer angeht, bin ich auch schwer mit dabei!
Einstellungstechnisch...
Ein kleines Problem hab ich festgestellt:
Der Aufkleber unter dem Unterrohr, mit dem Nerve Schriftzug, löst sich auf der oberen rechten Seite! Lässt sich auch mit viel Druck nicht wieder fest machen! Bekanntes Problem oder einfach Pech?!
Irgendeine Idee wie ich das wieder dauerhaft fest bekomme?
Optisch wäre ganz abmachen für mich nicht schlimm, hat ja aber die Funktion Steinschläge abzuhalten...


----------



## paskalle (26. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Das rum****eln am Rad macht aber auch mega Spaß!
> Was Vorbau,Sattel und Dämpfer angeht, bin ich auch schwer mit dabei!
> Einstellungstechnisch...
> Ein kleines Problem hab ich festgestellt:
> ...





Das geht wohl den meisten hier so. Entspann Dich. Ist ne Schutzfolie für die eigentliche Schutzfolie....

Also einfach abziehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Das geht wohl den meisten hier so. Entspann Dich. Ist ne Schutzfolie für die eigentliche Schutzfolie....
> 
> Also einfach abziehen....


Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: wenn ich abziehe is der komplette weiße Aufkleber ab!
Darunter is dann noch eine schutzschicht?!


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: wenn ich abziehe is der komplette weiße Aufkleber ab!
> Darunter is dann noch eine schutzschicht?!




mach mal ein foto !


----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> mach mal ein foto !


hab ein foto in mein album geladen!
wie bekomme ich das direkt hier rein?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juli 2013)

Das ist DIE Unterrohr-Schutzfolie, drunter ist nur noch die Eloxierung, wirklich Pech 
...shi´t...ich würde mich mal bei Canyon melden und das Problemchen schildern. Denke, die schicken da Ersatz zu und geben Montagtipps.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2013)

Das würde ich reklamieren mit dem foto und dann mal sehen was als antwort kommt !


----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

Man kann die Folie wieder andrücken,aber nach kurzer Zeit is sie wieder ab!
Werd mal ein Foto an Canyon schicken!
Allen ein schönes und radreiches Wochenend!
Werde über das Ergebnis berichten!


----------



## ben1982 (26. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> P.S. mit Pedalen und Trinkhalter komme ich auf 13,2 kg



Doch so schwer???


----------



## Kallermann (26. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Doch so schwer???


Nöö,find ich nicht zu schwer!
Preis-Leistung und dann das Gewicht is total Gut!


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Nöö,find ich nicht zu schwer!
> Preis-Leistung und dann das Gewicht is total Gut!




naja man darf nicht vergessen das bei dem gewicht schon ein carbon lenker und sattelstütze montiert ist!

Ziehen wir die pedale ab und die orginalreifen wieder drauf kommts am ende auf 12,8Kg bei größe "L"

Von daher finde ich es schon "schwer", aber he hier fährt keiner rennen von daher ist alles wieder im grünen bereich


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> naja man darf nicht vergessen das bei dem gewicht schon ein carbon lenker und sattelstütze montiert ist!
> 
> Ziehen wir die pedale ab und die orginalreifen wieder drauf kommts am ende auf 12,8Kg bei größe "L"
> 
> Von daher finde ich es schon "schwer", aber he hier fährt keiner rennen von daher ist alles wieder im grünen bereich



Naja, laut Herstellerangabe 12,4 bei Größe M, also klingt doch fair!

Zum Vergleich: Ein Cube AMS 120 Pro (gleicher Preis) liegt laut Hersteller bei 13,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (27. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ist noch das größere Glump.
> k.A. weshalb canyon da so sparen tut?  Fliegst du mal ordentlich auf die Schnauze, will canyon nix mehr wissen?


Hmm, also keine Ahnung was Ihr für Sachen damit macht aber ich finde die Teile für den normalen Trail OK. Ich fahre überwiegend Waldautobahn mit schnellen Abfahrten. Springen tue ich überhaupt nicht. Ich denke mal dafür sind die Crossrides auch nicht ausgelegt.

Den Standard Satte finde ich sehr bescheiden. Habe mir einen SQlab 611 zugelegt. 

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Naja, laut Herstellerangabe 12,4 bei Größe M, also klingt doch fair!
> 
> Zum Vergleich: Ein Cube AMS 120 Pro (gleicher Preis) liegt laut Hersteller bei 13,4 kg




Gewogen haben wir das 7.9, wird mit 12,8kg angegeben. Finde aber schon das die bikes in der 100mm + klasse mit Pedale nicht mehr wie 13 Kg wiegen sollten.

Aber so bleibt ne menge potenzial zum gewichtstunig 

Bin mal gespannt wo meins am ende landen wird KLICK


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Gewogen haben wir das 7.9, wird mit 12,8kg angegeben. Finde aber schon das die bikes in der 100mm + klasse mit Pedale nicht mehr wie 13 Kg wieden sollten.
> 
> Aber so bleibt ne menge potenzial zum gewichtstunig
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wo meins am ende landen wird KLICK



Willst du deinen Crossride LRS dann eigentlich loswerden?

Mach mal eine Ansage per PN


----------



## ben1982 (27. Juli 2013)

Der Crossride hält schon einiges aus. Bin den ewig am Hardtail gefahren und da auch richtig ruppig. War mein Trainingslaufradsatz. 

Kommt eben auf das Fahrergewicht an. Ich wieg fahrfertig mit allem 73-75 kg. 

Entwickelt werden solche LRS für Sportler. Und die wiegen im Radsport eben max 75 - 80 kg. Das darf man nicht vergessen...

Das die dann zwar bis 100 kg freigegeben sind ist eben der steigenden Nachfrage geschuldet. 


Zum Gewicht des Bikes. Ein leichter LRS um die 300,-- Eur macht das Bike schneller und leichter. 

Ein Marathonbike darf nach meinem Empfinden nicht mehr als 12 kg wiegen. Und das ist schon grenzwertig. 

Mein AM Bike wiegt gerademal 13,2 kg


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Willst du deinen Crossride LRS dann eigentlich loswerden?
> 
> Mach mal eine Ansage per PN



Der Crossride LRS ist zwar sicherlich keine 'feine Klinge', aber so wie manche ihn weghauen...selbst Schuld 
Wer es leichter will, investiert ein paar Steine für was Race-mäßiges und baut den CR als Alt. dann mit stabilen, breiten Reifen für den AM-Lite-Einsatz auf, das passt in Verbindung mit dem Bike und wofür es gebaut ist


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Was haltet ihr von meiner Sitzposition auf dem Bike!?


----------



## olihT (28. Juli 2013)

IMHO muss der Sattel nach hinten.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 280676 (28. Juli 2013)

Ich stell meinen Sattel immer so ein: Sattel sollte so hoch sein das wenn zb das Linke Pedal ganz unten ist, der Linke Fuß gestreckt ist (natürlich + - bissl was) und so weit vorne/hinten das bei waagrechtem pedalstand das Lot vom Knie senkrecht durch die Pedalachse läuft. Natürlich muss es jedem selbst passen und kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an  
Hoffe ich konnte helfen !

Edit: Fuß sollte gestreckt sein wenn man mit der Ferste am Pedal steht


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Was haltet ihr von meiner Sitzposition auf dem Bike!?



Sieht doch ok aus, ist das rahmengröße "M" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Rahmengröße ist L!
Bin 1,88m bei 88 Schrittlänge!
Fühlt sich alles sehr gut an!
Sitze gerne etws aufrecht.Nur meine Arme könnten etwas weniger durchgestreckt sein!


----------



## backstein689 (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Rahmengröße ist L!
> Bin 1,88m bei 88 Schrittlänge!
> Fühlt sich alles sehr gut an!
> Sitze gerne etws aufrecht.Nur meine Arme könnten etwas weniger durchgestreckt sein!



Hast du den Vorbau nach Unten oder Oben geneigt montiert?

Auf dem foto siehts so aus, als ob er nach unten geneigt ist. Dreh in um, und du hast die Hände näher an den Schultern


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2013)

Eventuell noch eine Stütze mit Setback?


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Hast du den Vorbau nach Unten oder Oben geneigt montiert?
> 
> Auf dem foto siehts so aus, als ob er nach unten geneigt ist. Dreh in um, und du hast die Hände näher an den Schultern


Der Vorbau ist nach oben montiert!
Die Spacer die dabei waren sind auch alle unterm Vorbau!Ein breiter und zwei schmale!


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eventuell noch eine Stütze mit Setback?


  Erklär mal!Check ich noch nicht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2013)

Das bringt die Sitzposition ein wenig nach hinten...für meinen Geschmack schaut es auf dem Bild doch etwas gedrungen aus und so würde der lange Oberkörper in eine ausgewogenere Position über dem Bike gebracht, ohne das es zu gestreckt werden würde.
Fahre auch L, aber mit nur 182 aber 90er SL. Bei mir wurde daher der Vorbau gegen einen 80er ausgetauscht und ich sitze angenehm bequem im Rad. Ich würde sagen, das es bei mir trotzdem etwas "sportlicher" ausschaut.
Ergo, mein Gedanke wg. einer Stütze mit Setback...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das bringt die Sitzposition ein wenig nach hinten...für meinen Geschmack schaut es auf dem Bild doch etwas gedrungen aus und so würde der lange Oberkörper in eine ausgewogenere Position über dem Bike gebracht, ohne das es zu gestreckt werden würde.
> Fahre auch L, aber mit nur 182 aber 90er SL. Bei mir wurde daher der Vorbau gegen einen 80er ausgetauscht und ich sitze angenehm bequem im Rad. Ich würde sagen, das es bei mir trotzdem etwas "sportlicher" ausschaut.
> Ergo, mein Gedanke wg. einer Stütze mit Setback...


Ah okay,jetzt hab ich es verstanden! Ist das der gleiche Effekt als wenn ich den Sattel weiter zurück setze?!
Noch eine Sache:Kollege meinte heute ich würde gestreckt auf dem Rad sitzen!Ich sehe das genau anders herum! Ich finde ich sitze ziemlich aufrecht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2013)

Ja, der Effekt ist grundsätzlich der gleiche, wenn der Sattel nach hinten verstellt wird. Kommt aber drauf an, ob da bei der geraden Sattelstütze noch ausreichend Verstellmöglichkeit ggü. der jetzigen Einstellung wäre...mach doch mal ein Foto nur von Sattel und Stütze, jetzt sieht man ja nur deinen "Bobbes" 
Ich finde deine Sitzposition halt einen Ticken zu aufrecht bzw. ja, die Arme sollten einen flacheren Winkel zum Oberkörper haben, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tubatiger (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Was haltet ihr von meiner Sitzposition auf dem Bike!?



Meiner Meinung nach passt die Sitzposition sehr gut. Der Winkel zwischen Oberkörper und Armen passt auch, der soll ja zwischen 80 und 90° liegen. Hier ist er etwa 80°. Mit dieser Sitzposition hat man eine sehr gute Kontrolle über das Rad.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2013)

Also ich werde den eindruck einfacht nicht loß das du auf einem "M" rahmen sitzt

Ich habe ja ähnlich abmase wie du, 87SL und 186cm und wenn ich auf einem "L"rahmen sitze sieht das doch etwas anders aus.

Der user Trail Surfer könnnte da was zu sagen, hab ja mal auf seinen Nerve gesessen


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Hier ohne "Bobbes"...


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also ich werde den eindruck einfacht loß das du auf einem "M" rahmen sitzt
> 
> Ich habe ja ähnlich abmase wie du, 87SL und 186cm und wenn ich auf einem "L"rahmen sitze sieht das doch etwas anders aus.
> 
> Der user Trail Surfer könnnte da was zu sagen, hab ja mal auf seinen Nerve gesessen


Habe die Rahmenhöhe nachgemessen: 48,5, also L! Stand auch drauf...


----------



## backstein689 (28. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also ich werde den eindruck einfacht loß das du auf einem "M" rahmen sitzt
> 
> Ich habe ja ähnlich abmase wie du, 87SL und 186cm und wenn ich auf einem "L"rahmen sitze sieht das doch etwas anders aus.
> 
> Der user Trail Surfer könnnte da was zu sagen, hab ja mal auf seinen Nerve gesessen



Ja, das denke ich mir auch die ganze Zeit, vor allem wundert es mich, dass das Oberrohr so nah an der Wippe ist.

Mal im Vergleich zu Trail Surfers Nerve: *http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1361525


PS*: Behälst du deinen Crossride LRS oder steht der zum Verkauf? (ich frage einfach nochmal )


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juli 2013)

ich fahre zwar eine andere marke, aber bei 185 cm und 92 cm ein L. bedeutet, ich habe lange beine und einen kurzen oberkörper.

bei dir hätte es ein XL werden müssen. und dann eventuell einen kürzeren vorbau dazu. auf dem L siehst du komisch aus. mit einer setbacksattelstütze wahrscheinlich noch seltsamer.

hast du vorher auf dem rad probe gesessen? hat canyon dich vermessen? hast du dich selber vermessen? hast du das rad auf gut glück in L bestellt? du bist größer als ich, aber hast kürzere beine. mit anderen worten, auch einen längeren oberkörper.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Habe die Rahmenhöhe nachgemessen: 48,5, also L! Stand auch drauf...


Irgendwie bissl mysteriös....wenn ich mir die Höhe des Sattelstützenspanners auf deinem Bild anschaue, der liegt bei mir definitiv höher. Habe eben von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Oberrohr gemessen, da hat mein L glatte 50 cm. Also, mein Schnellspanner ist auf Höhe der Gabelkrone, genauer gesagt am Verstellrad für das CTD.


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ja, das denke ich mir auch die ganze Zeit, vor allem wundert es mich, dass das Oberrohr so nah an der Wippe ist.
> 
> Mal im Vergleich zu Trail Surfers Nerve: *http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1361525
> 
> ...


Ohne mich aufsitzend ist der Abstand der Gleiche!
Die Laufräder behalte ich vorerst!Reichen mir aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich fahre zwar eine andere marke, aber bei 185 cm und 92 cm ein L. bedeutet, ich habe lange beine und einen kurzen oberkörper.
> 
> bei dir hätte es ein XL werden müssen. und dann eventuell einen kürzeren vorbau dazu. auf dem L siehst du komisch aus. mit einer setbacksattelstütze wahrscheinlich noch seltsamer.
> 
> hast du vorher auf dem rad probe gesessen? hat canyon dich vermessen? hast du dich selber vermessen? hast du das rad auf gut glück in L bestellt? du bist größer als ich, aber hast kürzere beine. mit anderen worten, auch einen längeren oberkörper.


Ich habe ein Yellowstone in L Probegefahren!
Das hat sich genau so angefühlt wie jetzt!
Auf der canyon Seite wurde mir auch L ausgerechnet!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2013)

Dann kann es noch am SAG liegen, warum das Rad optisch kleiner wirkt.
Wie hast du den eingestellt bzw. wie weit rutscht der Gummiring am Dämpfer runter, nur vom aufsitzen?

Ach so, die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern runter ist mit Aceton nicht die Welt, und wirkt optisch wie zusätzlicher ein Aufheller für das ganze Bike


----------



## backstein689 (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Ohne mich aufsitzend ist der Abstand der Gleiche!
> Die Laufräder behalte ich vorerst!Reichen mir aus!



Ich meine George P mit den LRS


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Yellowstone in L Probegefahren!
> Das hat sich genau so angefühlt wie jetzt!
> Auf der canyon Seite wurde mir auch L ausgerechnet!


Auf der Canyon Seite steht : L = 48,5  M = 44,5


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann kann es noch am SAG liegen, warum das Rad optisch kleiner wirkt.
> Wie hast du den eingestellt bzw. wie weit rutscht der Gummiring am Dämpfer runter, nur vom aufsitzen?
> 
> Ach so, die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern runter ist mit Aceton nicht die Welt, und wirkt optisch wie zusätzlicher ein Aufheller für das ganze Bike


Hab den SAG auf ca 2 cm. eingestellt!


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hab den SAG auf ca 2 cm. eingestellt!




Ist etwas viel, das sind fast 30%. Bei dem bike fährst du ganz gut mit 20% SAG. Sind rund 11mm


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ich meine George P mit den LRS



Ich überlege noch, geb dir dann bescheid!


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Yellowstone in L Probegefahren!
> Das hat sich genau so angefühlt wie jetzt!
> Auf der canyon Seite wurde mir auch L ausgerechnet!


was genau meinst du denn mit "arme etwas weniger durchgetreckt"? warst du mit dem rad schon im gelände?


----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was genau meinst du denn mit "arme etwas weniger durchgetreckt"? warst du mit dem rad schon im gelände?


Ich hab ca. 200 Kilometer mit dem Rad gemacht! 50% Asphalt 50& Singletrail! Handgelenke und ellbogen schmerzen leicht!
Bin noch recht frisch beim Mountainbike.Ist es normal das die Ellbogen gestreckt sind?!
Vielleicht muß ich mich auch erst gewöhnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (28. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Ich hab ca. 200 Kilometer mit dem Rad gemacht! 50% Asphalt 50& Singletrail! Handgelenke und ellbogen schmerzen leicht!
> Bin noch recht frisch beim Mountainbike.Ist es normal das die Ellbogen gestreckt sind?!
> Vielleicht muß ich mich auch erst gewöhnen!


Naja,im Gelände sind meine Ellbogen natürlich nicht ständig gestreckt!
Kommt dann wohl von meinem hohen asphalt Anteil!


----------



## Dinocek (28. Juli 2013)

@Kallermann, für mich sieht es auf deinem foto so aus, als wär die sattelstütze zu weit drinnen; würde auch erklären, warum es so arg gedrungen aussieht.
...is aber nur eine vermutung.gehe mal davon aus, dass du das bild in deinen endgültigen fahreinstellungn gemacht hast?!


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß ich mich auch erst gewöhnen!


das wird es sein.


----------



## sneida (29. Juli 2013)

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich mit meinem 9.9er leider einen Sturz (Schotterweg in Kurve weggerutscht), das Bike hat das aber soweit sehr gut (besser als ich) weggesteckt. Nachdem die Schaltung aber nicht mehr ganz sauber schaltet habe ich dann doch noch bemerkt, dass es zu einer Beschädigung durch den Sturz gekommen ist. Daher möchte ich hier mal nachfragen, wie ihr damit umgehen würdet. 

Beim Sturz hat sich die Lenkgabel stark verdreht, vermutlich 180°. Dadurch ist die Endkappen Schalthülle bei der Gangschaltung (für hinten, also rechts), die also vor dem Schalthebel liegt, aufgerissen und es liegen ein paar Drähte von der Schaltzughülle frei (ca. 1/4 vom Umfang). Dadurch steht das Kabel jetzt auch etwas "verbogen" aus dem Schalthebel raus. Ich habe schon etwas an Recherche benötigt um die betroffenen Teile (hoffentlich richtig) benennen zu können - kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich das am Besten repariere? Kann ich diese Endkappen Schalthülle einfach austauschen (z.b. Schalthebel aufschrauben, Schaltzugendhülse(?) runter, Endkappe rauf, Enhülse rauf, Schaltheben zusammenschrauben)?

Falls meine Beschreibung irreführend sein sollte, es sollte dieses Teil sein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/pictures_content/Shimano/Endkappen_Skizze1.jpg


Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

lg


----------



## OttoDiCatania (29. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hab den SAG auf ca 2 cm. eingestellt!


Wenn Du am Dämpfer 2cm Sag hast, ist das eindeutig zu viel.
Der Dämpfer hat ja nur einen Hub von ca 4,8cm. Da sind wir für 20%Sag bei ca. 1cm Hub.


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Wenn Du am Dämpfer 2cm Sag hast, ist das eindeutig zu viel.
> Der Dämpfer hat ja nur einen Hub von ca 4,8cm. Da sind wir für 20%Sag bei ca. 1cm Hub.



Hab deren SAG jetzt auf einen cm gestellt!Sattelstütze einen cm weiter raus und den Sattel einen cm nach hinten!
Siehe da,es passt viel besser als vorher!
Die Bilder meiner Handy Kamera verzerren allerdings die Realität! Mit bloßem Auge wirkt das Rad deutlich größer!
Die Sattelstützenklemmung ist zB ganz deutlich auf Niveau des Gabel CTD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

kallermann schrieb:


> hab deren sag jetzt auf einen cm gestellt!sattelstütze einen cm weiter raus und den sattel einen cm nach hinten!
> Siehe da,es passt viel besser als vorher!
> Die bilder meiner handy kamera verzerren allerdings die realität! Mit bloßem auge wirkt das rad deutlich größer!
> Die sattelstützenklemmung ist zb ganz deutlich auf niveau des gabel ctd!


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 255991



Und hier ohne mich!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2013)

So schauts gut aus  mit und ohne


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> So schauts gut aus



Danke!Gleich gehts auf Tour!Bis dann mal und alles Gute!


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2013)

Auf alle fälle besser, was mich so wundert das ihr alle mit so wenig sattelüberhöhung fahrt ...


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2013)

lange beine müssen mit viel überhöhung fahren. kurze beine nicht.


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

Ich nochmal:
Bis wieviel PSI darf man den Dämpfer aufpumpen?
Hab jetzt bei ca 1cm SAG und 93 kg incl. Ausrüstung 240 PSI drauf!
Hab was von 300 max. gelesen!


----------



## OttoDiCatania (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, das haut hin. Ich hab 'nen Hunderter drauf und fahre mit 245 bis 250 psi. 300psi ist Maximum, da kann ich noch ein Wenig futtern!


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Ja, das haut hin. Ich hab 'nen Hunderter drauf und fahre mit 245 bis 250 psi. 300psi ist Maximum, da kann ich noch ein Wenig futtern!


Besten Dank!
Hab jetzt seit 5 Tagen nichts anderes als das Rad im Kopf!
Gut das die Frau im Urlaub Ist


----------



## OttoDiCatania (29. Juli 2013)

Frau im Urlaub...herzlichen Glückwunsch...lass es krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das würde ich reklamieren mit dem foto und dann mal sehen was als antwort kommt !


Zur Info:
Canyon schickt einen neuen Aufkleber zu!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Ich nochmal:
> Bis wieviel PSI darf man den Dämpfer aufpumpen?
> Hab jetzt bei ca 1cm SAG und 93 kg incl. Ausrüstung 240 PSI drauf!
> Hab was von 300 max. gelesen!





OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Ja, das haut hin. Ich hab 'nen Hunderter drauf und fahre mit 245 bis 250 psi. 300psi ist Maximum, da kann ich noch ein Wenig futtern!



Was mach ich falsch, das bei mir - 85 Kilo nackert - der Dämpfer mit 130 PSI scheinbar gut und ohne Durchschläge funktioniert? Fahre auch Trails...


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was mach ich falsch, das bei mir - 85 Kilo nackert - der Dämpfer mit 130 PSI scheinbar gut und ohne Durchschläge funktioniert? Fahre auch Trails...


Bei mir liegt es wohl daran,das ich nen hohen Asphaltanteil habe!
Wenn ich dann im Trail und Downhill auf Descent schalte passt das ganz gut!
P.S. Werde morgen mal die Aufkleber vom LRS abmachen! Auf deinen Bildern sieht das echt besser aus!


----------



## OttoDiCatania (29. Juli 2013)

130psi finde ich schon etwas dünn, das muss doch schaukeln wie'n  Kamelritt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2013)

Nö  aber ich nutze den vollen Federweg ohne bisher einen Durchschlag bemerkt zu haben. Also alles richtig, auch wenn irgendwie aus der Art geschlagen?


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nö  aber ich nutze den vollen Federweg ohne bisher einen Durchschlag bemerkt zu haben. Also alles richtig, auch wenn irgendwie aus der Art geschlagen?


Welche Art ist hier die Frage?!
Wenn das so passt is doch Prima!


----------



## Dinocek (29. Juli 2013)

haha, brutal!
ich fahr auch "nur"  130 hinten mit 82 kg!
vorne sogar nur 73...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2013)

Die rund 100 PSI sind nicht verwunderlich genug, eine Antwort zu suchen?

Aaah, Dinocek, danke  bei mir sind es vorne 75 PSI


----------



## Kallermann (29. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die rund 100 PSI sind nicht verwunderlich genug, eine Antwort zu suchen?
> 
> Aaah, Dinocek, danke  bei mir sind es vorne 75 PSI


hm!Vorne hab ich 100 PSI!
Wo liegt denn nu der Unterschied?!
Vorne wäre ja vielleicht wegen der FIT der Unterschied?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (29. Juli 2013)

Hat schon jemand mal die Rahmennummer gesucht und gefunden? Unter dem Tretlager war selbige immer bis dieses Jahr. Laut Hotline ist diese nun NICHT mehr die Rahmennummer. Die ist angeblich unter wo anders.......!?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mal die Rahmennummer gesucht und gefunden? Unter dem Tretlager war selbige immer bis dieses Jahr. Laut Hotline ist diese nun NICHT mehr die Rahmennummer. Die ist angeblich unter wo anders.......!?!



Es gibt noch die EORI-No., steht auf der Rechnung.

Economic Operators Registration and Identification number (EORI number)


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Es gibt noch die EORI-No., steht auf der Rechnung.
> 
> Economic Operators Registration and Identification number (EORI number)




WoW was für ne bezeichnung, Rahmennummer hätts auch getan


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2013)

Die EORI-Nummer ist nicht ident mit der unter dem Tretlager eingestanzten Rahmennummer


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die EORI-Nummer ist nicht ident mit der unter dem Tretlager eingestanzten Rahmennummer



Aha ist ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich wichtig, ich hole gleich mein bike ab. Das ist wichtig 

By the way, meine Laufräder sowie meine sattelstütze kommen heute auch. Blöd das ich da nicht zu hause bin...


----------



## olihT (30. Juli 2013)

Hi. Die Rahmennummer soll als Barcode an der Kettenstrebe untergebracht sein. Ich war allerdings bis jetzt zu faul es zu verifizieren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Bähmmmmm

da ist es endlich, der umbau kann beginnen


----------



## Kallermann (30. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bähmmmmm
> 
> da ist es endlich, der umbau kann beginnen



Einfach schön!
Das is jetzt aber M oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Einfach schön!
> Das is jetzt aber M oder?




Jap das ist größe M gewogen mit Pedale 13,32 KG. Hat schlanke 150g übergewicht ab werk.

Hier gehts zum umbau KLICK


----------



## Kallermann (30. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jap das ist größe M gewogen mit Pedale 13,32 KG. Hat schlanke 150g übergewicht ab werk.
> 
> Hier gehts zum umbau KLICK



Viel Spass beim Umbau und anschließend beim fahren!


----------



## Micha382 (30. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jap das ist grÃ¶Ãe M gewogen mit Pedale 13,32 KG. Hat schlanke 150g Ã¼bergewicht ab werk.
> 
> Hier gehts zum umbau KLICK



Da bin ich echt mal gespannt was am Ende rauskommt ð
Aber da liege ich mit meinem Strive mit Nobby Nic hinten und vorne und Saint-Pedalen mit 13,9 Kilo gar nicht sooo schlecht âº


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bähmmmmm
> 
> da ist es endlich, der umbau kann beginnen



Pure Ästhetik... reddot design award winner 2013...!

http://red-dot.de/pd/online-exhibition/work/?code=2013-08-4162


----------



## santakruzzifix (30. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Der Crossride hält schon einiges aus. Bin den ewig am Hardtail gefahren und da auch richtig ruppig. War mein Trainingslaufradsatz.
> 
> Kommt eben auf das Fahrergewicht an. Ich wieg fahrfertig mit allem 73-75 kg.
> 
> Entwickelt werden solche LRS für Sportler. Und die wiegen im Radsport eben max 75 - 80 kg. Das darf man nicht vergessen...




73 kg? 

120 kg Fahrer sind auch Sportler und da halten die minderwertigen, billigen Crossride  keine 2 Tage ( mit viel Glueck evtl. mal 3 Tage )

Danach knicken die Speichen ein und man fliegt auf die Schnauze


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> 73 kg?
> 
> 120 kg Fahrer sind auch Sportler und da halten die minderwertigen, billigen Crossride  keine 2 Tage ( mit viel Glueck evtl. mal 3 Tage )
> 
> Danach knicken die Speichen ein und man fliegt auf die Schnauze



Auch ein 75 Kilo Fahrer bekommt bei entsprechender Fahrweise selbst hochwertige Laufräder klar. Einsatzzweck und Fahrstil ist das Stichwort...! Tips für schwere Fahrer und dementsprechendes Material war in der Bike 5/2013.

Ich bin auch kein Leichtgewicht und habe bisher keine Probleme mit den Crossride ebenso letzte Jahre mit den DT - Swiss bei den AMs.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Pure Ästhetik... reddot design award winner 2013...!
> 
> http://red-dot.de/pd/online-exhibition/work/?code=2013-08-4162



Siehe auch Beitrag 476


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jap das ist größe M gewogen mit Pedale 13,32 KG. Hat schlanke 150g übergewicht ab werk.



Das kriegst du auch schnell abgeschwitzt
476x2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Siehe auch Beitrag 476



Unbestritten warst du natürlich der erste...!!!


----------



## ben1982 (30. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> 73 kg?
> 
> 120 kg Fahrer sind auch Sportler und da halten die minderwertigen, billigen Crossride  keine 2 Tage ( mit viel Glueck evtl. mal 3 Tage )
> 
> Danach knicken die Speichen ein und man fliegt auf die Schnauze



1. Die Teile sind glaub nur bis 100 kg freigegeben

2. Klar sind auch 120 kg Personen Sportler, jedoch nicht die eigentliche Zielgruppe. Klar ist nicht jeder Radfahrer auch ein der Norm entsprechender 70 - 75 kg " Spargel, aber die Entwickler orientieren trotzdem an den "Spargeln"


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> 2. Klar sind auch 120 kg Personen Sportler, jedoch nicht die eigentliche Zielgruppe.



Würde ich auch so sehen, und insofern sogar back to topic, Kaufberatung...Pro und Contra


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Juli 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> 2. Klar sind auch 120 kg Personen Sportler, jedoch nicht die eigentliche Zielgruppe. Klar ist nicht jeder Radfahrer auch ein der Norm entsprechender 70 - 75 kg " Spargel, aber die Entwickler orientieren trotzdem an den "Spargeln"



aber so was sollte man schon rein schreiben, in die Offerten.
Zum Schluss fliegt der Fahrer auf die Schnauze und canyon sagt dann: 
" selber schuld, du Arsch " 
( leider stehen in den so gescheiten Anhängen kaum Gewichtsangaben drinn )


ps. und auf eine e-mail bei canyon kann man auch mal getrost 2 bis 3 Wochen Bluna trinken, bis da mal eine Antwort kommt.
k.A. wie da bei einem 
Garantiefall die Gebaren sind?  Was ich heute nicht mach, mach ich wohl morgen? 
60 Millionen einschieben, aber  keinen Premiumsupport bieten


----------



## ben1982 (31. Juli 2013)

Weis nicht was ihr habt. Wenn ihr ein Auto kauft informiert ihr auch doch auch ausgibig darüber... 

Einfach Mavic Crossride googeln ...


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2013)

Endlich steht es wieder auf den sohlen und wartet auf die erste tour 

Achja, ich such noch einen guten sattleter, das rot vom sattel passt ja ma gar nicht !


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2013)

Schaut fast so aus, als ob 26er und 29er Nerve AL in 2014 durch 650B abgelöst werden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10826490&postcount=355

Wenn dem so ist, woaah, dann bin ich extrem froh das 29er gekauft zu haben


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2013)

Hmm, man kann sich jetzt freuen oder auch gedanken machen. Wenn mal was am rahmen sein sollte in 1-2 jahren dann sieht`s aber schlecht aus wenn unsere bikes nicht mehr gebaut werden ....

Entweder man bekommt dann ein Nerve 650b oder das Spectral 29 mit 130mm federweg oder das CF mit 100mm

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2013)

Austauschrahmen wirds schon geben, die Frage ist wieviel bzw. wie solide ist das Nerve 29 konstruiert worden...mache mir aufgrund des bei Canyon hohen technischen Aufwands da aber erstmal keine Gedanken 
Ansonsten immer den 29er Rahmen Was will man als als 29er Tourenfahrer mit einem quasi neu verkappten 26er? außer man ist klein und es sollte von der Gesamtgeo dann doch besser passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (3. August 2013)

Schöner umbau bisher georgep.sieht gut aus.viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2013)

adler64 schrieb:


> Schöner umbau bisher georgep.sieht gut aus.viel spass mit dem teil




Merci, freut mich zu hören

Was mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist, ich habe gar kein Canyon...

Ich habe eine Nerve Nerve 

Dat iss mal richtig geil


----------



## olihT (4. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Merci, freut mich zu hören
> 
> Was mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist, ich habe gar kein Canyon...
> 
> ...


----------



## jewadi (4. August 2013)

Das Nerve AL 29 wird wohl nicht abgeschafft. Es gibt eben nur 3 neue Modelle. Was mich interessiert ist: Bekommt das Nerve AL 29 auch so einen Knick ins Oberrohr ??? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich raus... :-/


----------



## jewadi (4. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bähmmmmm
> 
> da ist es endlich, der umbau kann beginnen




Ist das eine Art "Altar" in Deiner Wohnung/Deinem Haus ? "Mein Canyon" ?  Wie auch immer, sieht Super aus. Wenn ich Platz hätte, bekäme es auch so einen Spezialplatz.


----------



## Micha382 (4. August 2013)

Das ist bei Canyon in Koblenz bei der Ãbergabe ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jewadi (4. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Das ist bei Canyon in Koblenz bei der Ãbergabe ð



OK  HÃ¤tte ja sein kÃ¶nnen... Finds aber ne tolle Idee als Stellplatz zu Hause


----------



## adler64 (4. August 2013)

jewadi schrieb:


> Ist das eine Art "Altar" in Deiner Wohnung/Deinem Haus ? "Mein Canyon" ?  Wie auch immer, sieht Super aus. Wenn ich Platz hätte, bekäme es auch so einen Spezialplatz.



:-D...bei dem "Umbaueinsatz"von georgep hätt ich ihm auch so ein platz zugetraut.das Bike hätts verdient!!


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Bringt mich nicht auf dumme gedanken 

So heute die erste richtige tour mit dem bike gemacht, es macht einfach nur spaß damit über die trails zu fliegen.

Tolles ausgewogenes handling, es sprintet richtig geil berg auf und im downhill ist es ruhig ohne dabei zu "träge" zu sein.

Für marathon und touren genau das richtige


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Tolles ausgewogenes handling, es sprintet richtig geil berg auf und im downhill ist es ruhig ohne dabei zu "träge" zu sein.
> 
> Für marathon und touren genau das richtige



Und für ab und zu.....BÄÄÄHHHMM...auf die Fr.... legen auch...


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Da war die welt noch in ordnung und he das mit dem Bääääähhhhmm und der seitwärtsrolle, war übrigens stuntreif, kann das bike ja nix dafür.

Ja ja ich weis war der reifen schuld


----------



## Deleted 280676 (4. August 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht kurz jemand den Luftdruck für Gabel und Dämpfer sagen? Wiege so um die 68kg und fahr mjt meinem Nerve auch sehr gern bergab  
Werde aus der Fox Seite nicht schlau und die App fürs iPhone erkennt meinen Dämpfer nicht..


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht kurz jemand den Luftdruck für Gabel und Dämpfer sagen? Wiege so um die 68kg und fahr mjt meinem Nerve auch sehr gern bergab
> Werde aus der Fox Seite nicht schlau und die App fürs iPhone erkennt meinen Dämpfer nicht..




An der gabel so als grobe faustformel körpergewicht plus 10PSI

Aber ich würde nach SAG einstellung gehen, 20% sind bei dem bike optimal.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (4. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> An der gabel so als grobe faustformel körpergewicht plus 10PSI
> 
> Aber ich würde nach SAG einstellung gehen, 20% sind bei dem bike optimal.



Okay danke! Hab in Dämpfer 110, ist wohl bisschen zu viel haha! Gabel sind ca 70 drin, werd das nacher anpassen vorallem beim Dämpfer, 110 sind dann denk ich doch recht viel, wobei wenn ich mich draufsetze ist der O-Ring ca 1/4 eingefedert!


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Wenn du den SAG richtig einstellst hast du an der gabel 22mm und am dämpfer ca.10mm


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. August 2013)

Ein SAG für ALLES, egal was man fährt?? Ich hatte heute vorne 80 PSI, hinten 135 und habe bei der Tour um und auf der Glessener Höhe hinten 85%, vorne 75% des Federwegs ausgenutzt. Gewicht ohne alles z.Zt. 83 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein SAG für ALLES, egal was man fährt?? Ich hatte heute vorne 80 PSI, hinten 135 und habe bei der Tour um und auf der Glessener Höhe hinten 85%, vorne 75% des Federwegs ausgenutzt. Gewicht ohne alles z.Zt. 83 kg.




Den gibt es nicht, aber man hat halt eine gute ausgangs basis von der man sich gut rann tasten kann.

Aber mehr wie 25% SAG macht an dem bike nicht wirklich sinn, sonnst riskirt schon bei kleinen drops <50cm durchschläge ...

Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte mal den druck bei dir im Dänpfer nachmessen, weil ich hab ca. 190PSI in meinem dämpfer.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. August 2013)

Nachmessen mit was geeichtem? Wäre ne gute Idee! Komisch ist ja, gepumpt mit dem Canyon-Schätzeisen sollen es 140 PSI sein, aber mein Dämpfer wippte auf jeden Fall weniger als deiner auf Asphaltstücken; zusätzlich bei mir auf T, bei dir auf C eingestellt.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

das liegt an dem etwas kleinerem rahmen bei mir, ich sitze etwas weiter "hinten" und ich muß mit dem druck noch etwas weiter rauf.


----------



## adler64 (4. August 2013)

Bringt Eure Trailräuber mal hier in den Schwarzwald...hervorragendes Bikegebiet. Ein Arbeitskollege (ex Kölner) sowie Neuverwandter (au ex Kölle) sind hier nicht mehr wegzukriegen.Biken da wo andere Urlaub machen.Und sie beleben die trail s mit Ihrer "Rheinischen Frohnatur"


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

adler64 schrieb:


> Bringt Eure Trailräuber mal hier in den Schwarzwald...hervorragendes Bikegebiet. Ein Arbeitskollege (ex Kölner) sowie Neuverwandter (au ex Kölle) sind hier nicht mehr wegzukriegen.Biken da wo andere Urlaub machen.Und sie beleben die trail s mit Ihrer "Rheinischen Frohnatur"




da haste aber jetzt nen jeck am hals, ich nehme das angebot war


----------



## adler64 (4. August 2013)

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## adler64 (4. August 2013)

:-d


----------



## adler64 (4. August 2013)

Wollte ein lachendes Gesicht einstellen...schönen Abend noch Ihr Jecken.Bis dann!


----------



## tauchi (5. August 2013)

Hat jemand eine kettenführung montiert? Welche passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine kettenführung montiert? Welche passt?




Bionicon c.guide v0.2


----------



## tauchi (6. August 2013)

Wie ist der chainguide von canyon?


----------



## Maxmara67 (6. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man beim Nerve AL 9.9 die Steckachse mit Imbus gegen eine Steckachse mit Schnellspanner austauschen kann? Und wenn ja gegen welchen Typ?

Ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt bisher und und ich finde den Gedanken recht umständlich beim Schlauchwechsel erst mal das Tool rauskramen zu müssen. Von den angegebenen 20nm im Wald mal ganz zu schweigen. ;-)

Danke und ride on


----------



## mrgobby (6. August 2013)

Mist.... fahre seit Wochen mit meinem schönen neuen Nerve 29 herum und hab jetzt erst im direkten Vergleich gegen ein anderes Nerv 29 gemerkt, dass meine Gabel nicht einstellbar ist. CTD bringt keinen Unterschied (ich dachte ich bin nur zu blöd um da einen Unterschied zu merken) und die Zugstufe geht auch gar nicht bzw. bringt keine Veränderungen. Das heisst dann wohl Gabel ausbauen und einschicken. 

Mist, ich dachte mich hätte der Fehler verschont. Testen die sowas denn nicht bei Auslieferung? Weder Fox noch Canyon? Muss das echt der Endkunde feststellen?


----------



## olihT (6. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man beim Nerve AL 9.9 die Steckachse mit Imbus gegen eine Steckachse mit Schnellspanner austauschen kann? Und wenn ja gegen welchen Typ?
> 
> Ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt bisher und und ich finde den Gedanken recht umständlich beim Schlauchwechsel erst mal das Tool rauskramen zu müssen. Von den angegebenen 20nm im Wald mal ganz zu schweigen. ;-)
> 
> Danke und ride on



Jupp, das würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## backstein689 (6. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Jupp, das würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thilo




http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-for-X-12

ein echter Schnellspanner kann es ja nicht sein, da es ja eine eingeschraubte steckachse bleibt.

aber die von dtswiss hat zumindest einen Hebel, also ohne Inbus zu bedienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (6. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-for-X-12
> 
> ein echter Schnellspanner kann es ja nicht sein, da es ja eine eingeschraubte steckachse bleibt.
> 
> aber die von dtswiss hat zumindest einen Hebel, also ohne Inbus zu bedienen.



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a56121/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-x-12mm-alu-hr-schnellspanner.html

mal eben 49 Euro... hui...


----------



## backstein689 (6. August 2013)

jo, darum Mini Tool mitnehmen und gut ist. Mehr bringt einem der Hebel Ja such nicht


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Wie ist der chainguide von canyon?




Das Nerve hat keine ISCG aufnahme, von daher bleibt dir nur die möglichkeit der C.Guide


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> das liegt an dem etwas kleinerem rahmen bei mir, ich sitze etwas weiter "hinten" und ich muß mit dem druck noch etwas weiter rauf.



Ich denke, das ist die schlichte "Rätsels Lösung" für den deutlich niedrigeren Dämpfer PSI. Langbeiner mit Wahl zum größeren Bike. Insofern ist der dann auch nicht vergleichbar mit euch normal.....sagen wir lieber durchschnittlich gebauten Nervern


----------



## Deleted 280676 (7. August 2013)

Hey Guys!
Wollte hier mal einen etwas ausführlicheren Erfahrungsbericht meines Nerve AL 29 7.9 in XL schreiben! 

Bin mit meinem Nerve schon einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter gefahren (~150 km, ~ 5000 hm), für die meisten hier nicht all zu viel, aber ich fahre wenn ich zeit hab und jo  

Ausstattung:
 Habe keinerlei Komponenten ausgetauscht, bis auf einen Flaschenhalter und die Shimano PD-A 530  draufgeschraubt und den ROX 9.0 gekauft. Geplant sind jedoch ein kürzerer Vorbau und die Avid Elixir 7 Trail, eventuell auch ein Carbon Lenker von Crank-Brothers um ein paar Gramm zu sparen ha ha ha!

Gabel/Dämpfer: 
Bin dabei den richtigen Druck zu finden, fahre mit 60 PSI vorne und im Dämpfer sind 140 PSI (Wiege 68 kg)  
°Bergauf: Meistens T Mode, ab und an auch C. Kein Wippen oder sonstigen, jedoch im Wiegetritt wippt es, die Gesetze der Physik lassen sich aber selbst mit der besten Anti-Squad-Kinematik nicht aushebeln denke ich.. Gabel Dito, Vorallem im C Mode selbst im Wiegetritt nur minimales Wippen. Unglaublicher Grip, das Rad klebt förmlich bergauf, VR noch nie aufgestiegen! 
°Bergab: Meistens T, öfters auch D. Gabel und die großen Laufräder schlucken schön alles weg, der Dämpfer arbeitet hervorragend auch wenn ich ab und an angst vor einem Durchschlag habe. 

Rahmen: 
Habe mich mit 1.86 und SL 90 (letztens nochmal abgemessen) für das XL entschieden, eine Probefahrt in Koblenz war schwer möglich ich wohne in Wien. Jedoch passt der Rahmen wirklich gut und ich wachse mit meinen 16 Jahren bestimmt noch, mit einem kürzeren Vorbau denke ich passt es noch perfekter, aber mal sehen! Kinematik ist gut, aber wippen kann man wie gesagt einfach nie verhindern. Aussehen tut er auch gut, habe es in deep black ano-white. 

Reifen/Sonstiges:
Habe noch die serienmäßigen Rocket Ron/Racing Ralph von Schwalbe oben. Bin unzufrieden was den Seitenhalt bergab betrifft, bergauf kommt es selten bei steigungen um die 20% zu Durchdrehern wenn man auf lockerem Schotter fährt, ansonsten tadellos (war mit Schwalbe bisher immer zufrieden, noch nie einen Platten gehabt oder ähnliches, bin früher immer Nobby Nic Gefahren) 
Handling ist trotz der großen Reifen sehr gut, bin noch nirgends nicht um die Kurve gekommen. Ansonsten fällt mir gerade wenig ein, schreibt doch bitte einen Kommentar was euch so interessiert dann schreibe ich das dazu! 

Zum Fahrprofil: Dabei war alles, Schotter, größere Steine, Wurzelpassagen, Feldwege, rutschiger Untergrund, Trails, Asphalt, alles! 

Hoffe ich kann einigen "Neueinsteiger" zur Wahl ihres Nerves helfen, ich empfehle es aufjedenfall, es macht einen unglaublichen Spaß und ist einfach ein Super Bike! 

So ich geh jetzt erstmal einen Kaffee trinken,
 TrailLover


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2013)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Update von meinm Radl


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktuelles Update von meinm Radl


----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


>



Hab nochmal ne Frage!
Mir ist aufgefallen, das wenn ich das Hinterrad greife und wackle,ein ganz leichtes Spiel zu spüren! Auch nach Kontrolle aller schrauben und der Steckachse hat sich nichts geändert!
Jemand ne Idee was das sein kann,oder normales Spiel?
Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Power-Valve (8. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne Frage!
> Mir ist aufgefallen, das wenn ich das Hinterrad greife und wackle,ein ganz leichtes Spiel zu spüren! Auch nach Kontrolle aller schrauben und der Steckachse hat sich nichts geändert!
> Jemand ne Idee was das sein kann,oder normales Spiel?
> Besten Dank schon mal!



Radlager nachstellen... Schluessel liegtbei, Anleitung normal auch. In der Marvic Tuete...


----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Radlager nachstellen... Schluessel liegtbei, Anleitung normal auch. In der Marvic Tuete...



Anleitung ja!Schlüssel aber nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (8. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Anleitung ja!Schlüssel aber nicht!



Canyon anrufen, schicken die kostenfrei hinterher.

Das Einstellraedchen laesst sich bei ausgebautem Rad aber auch so drehen, einfach mal probieren. Zur Not vorsichtig mit Hilfe einer Spitzzange oder so...


----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Canyon anrufen, schicken die kostenfrei hinterher.
> 
> Das Einstellraedchen laesst sich bei ausgebautem Rad aber auch so drehen, einfach mal probieren. Zur Not vorsichtig mit Hilfe einer Spitzzange oder so...



Besten Dank!
Hab angerufen und wird zugeschickt!
Kann ich trotzdem noch fahren,oder mach ich mir da was kaputt?


----------



## Power-Valve (8. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> Hab angerufen und wird zugeschickt!
> Kann ich trotzdem noch fahren,oder mach ich mir da was kaputt?



solange sich das nicht Zentimeterweit bewegt fahr ruhig weiter... Lieber nen bisschen Lagerluft als zu stramm!


----------



## adler64 (8. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne Frage!
> Mir ist aufgefallen, das wenn ich das Hinterrad greife und wackle,ein ganz leichtes Spiel zu spüren! Auch nach Kontrolle aller schrauben und der Steckachse hat sich nichts geändert!
> Jemand ne Idee was das sein kann,oder normales Spiel?
> Besten Dank schon mal!



Thema hatten wir schon mal.Versuchs mal mit dem Mavic Schlüssel.Wenn er nicht dabei war im Zubehör kostenlos von Canyon anfordern.War bei mir auch das seitenspiel.Nachgezogen und gut war.Gruss


----------



## adler64 (8. August 2013)

Sorry.bei mir hats die vorherigen Kommentare erst jetzt angezeigt.alle info war schon da


----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

adler64 schrieb:


> Sorry.bei mir hats die vorherigen Kommentare erst jetzt angezeigt.alle info war schon da



Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## GeorgeP (8. August 2013)

@ Kallermann

Viel Spaß beim Versuch das lagerspiel nachzustellen. Als ich mein Bike abgeholt habe, hatte ich auch nach dem Schlüssel gefragt. 

Antwort vom netten Canyon Mitarbeiter. Am Crossride LRS kann man das lagerspiel nicht einstellen. Drum ist auch kein Schlüssel dabei. 

Wenn du einen Crossmax LRS hast dann kannst du das Spiel einstellen


----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> @ Kallermann
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Versuch das lagerspiel nachzustellen. Als ich mein Bike abgeholt habe, hatte ich auch nach dem Schlüssel gefragt.
> 
> ...


Also einfach hinnehmen!?


----------



## Power-Valve (8. August 2013)

wieviel Spiel hast du denn?

Ist wohl "by Design" und nicht unbedingt nen Lagerspiel, sondern Spiel an der Achse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621226

Fett an der Achse hilft evtl....

LG
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> wieviel Spiel hast du denn?



Wenn ich das Rad in der Hand bewege,nicht in Laufrichtung sondern links nach rechts,dann merkt man ein wenig Spiel!schwer zusagen wieviel!fühlt sich nicht normal aber auch nicht Besorgnis erregend an!


----------



## Power-Valve (8. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Rad in der Hand bewege,nicht in Laufrichtung sondern links nach rechts,dann merkt man ein wenig Spiel!schwer zusagen wieviel!fühlt sich nicht normal aber auch nicht Besorgnis erregend an!



schau mal den Link, hab ich oben eingefuegt. Ist evtl. Spiel an der Achse. Diese mit ordentlich Fett einsetzen, dann sitzt es fester.

Ist aber wohl nur ein Schoenheitsfehler...


----------



## Kallermann (8. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> schau mal den Link, hab ich oben eingefuegt. Ist evtl. Spiel an der Achse. Diese mit ordentlich Fett einsetzen, dann sitzt es fester.
> 
> Ist aber wohl nur ein Schoenheitsfehler...


Wird nach der Arbeit direkt getestet!fühlt sich auch eher nach so einer Geschichte an!
Werde berichten und schon mal vielen dank für die rasche Hilfe!


----------



## Kallermann (9. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Wird nach der Arbeit direkt getestet!fühlt sich auch eher nach so einer Geschichte an!
> Werde berichten und schon mal vielen dank für die rasche Hilfe!


Moin!
Nachdem ich Lagerfett an die Steckachse geschmiert habe,gibt es kein Spiel mehr!
Allen ein sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 280676 (9. August 2013)

Wollte hier mal um Hilfe bitten. Hoffe es passt! Habe nach rund 20 Minuten Fahrzeit Schmerzen an Handballen, Po und im unteren Rücken? Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Fahr mit Mavic Rennradhandschuhen (liegt es daran?). Und bezüglich Schmerzen an Po wird das wohl der Sattel sein, aber im unteren Rücken sind die unerklärlich, hab schon gelesen es könnte sein das der Rahmen zu groß ist aber er passt mir definitiv, vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht zu groß, mein Papa ist 2 cm kleiner und ihm passt er auch, ein Simplon Mythos hat die selbe Rahmengröße..


----------



## Power-Valve (9. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal um Hilfe bitten. Hoffe es passt! Habe nach rund 20 Minuten Fahrzeit Schmerzen an Handballen, Po und im unteren Rücken? Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Fahr mit Mavic Rennradhandschuhen (liegt es daran?). Und bezüglich Schmerzen an Po wird das wohl der Sattel sein, aber im unteren Rücken sind die unerklärlich, hab schon gelesen es könnte sein das der Rahmen zu groß ist aber er passt mir definitiv, vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht zu groß, mein Papa ist 2 cm kleiner und ihm passt er auch, ein Simplon Mythos hat die selbe Rahmengröße..



hm, wird wohl eher die ungewohnte Belastung sein. Bist du vorher viel Rad gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 280676 (9. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> hm, wird wohl eher die ungewohnte Belastung sein. Bist du vorher viel Rad gefahren?



Ja bin ich, deswegen ist es auch so komisch!


----------



## Power-Valve (9. August 2013)

generell muesste man sich mal Sitzposition und Handhaltung (Ausrichtung Bremsen) anschauen. Evtl. sitzt du zu weit hinten und/oder die Handgelenke sind abgewinkelt.

Hier steht wie es geht:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-richtig-auf-ihrem-mountainbike.600873.2.htm


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> hab schon gelesen es könnte sein das der Rahmen zu groß ist aber er passt mir definitiv,




Er wird definitiv zu groß sein, mach doch mal ein bild wie du auf den bike sitzt.
Bei 1,86m einen xl rahmen ist einfach zu groß


----------



## ben1982 (9. August 2013)

Kann auch an der "neuen / ungewohnten" Haltung liegen. Rückentraining machst Du aber??? Bei meinen meisten Kunden kommen die Rückenschmerzen beim Biken an der verkümmerten Rückenmuskulatur. Auch bei Vielfahrern. Stabilisationstraining ist nicht zu vernachlässigen...

Am evtl. zu großen Rahmen kann es natürlich zusätzlich liegen...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal um Hilfe bitten. Hoffe es passt! Habe nach rund 20 Minuten Fahrzeit Schmerzen an Handballen, Po und im unteren Rücken? Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Fahr mit Mavic Rennradhandschuhen (liegt es daran?). Und bezüglich Schmerzen an Po wird das wohl der Sattel sein, aber im unteren Rücken sind die unerklärlich, hab schon gelesen es könnte sein das der Rahmen zu groß ist aber er passt mir definitiv, vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht zu groß, mein Papa ist 2 cm kleiner und ihm passt er auch, ein Simplon Mythos hat die selbe Rahmengröße..



Hi,

das ist natürlich alles sehr individuell...
Ich habe den Selle X1  gegen den ERGON SM3 Pro-Sattel getauscht und muß sagen, daß ich echt begeistert bin. Vorher auf dem ERGON-Sitzkissen den Sitzknochenabstand gemessen und dann für den "S" entschieden.
Der "normale" SM3 hätte mir auch gereicht, war aber in meiner Größe nicht mehr da. Da es bei H+S in Bonn aber eine 20% Rabattaktion gab, wurde es dann eben der "Pro" für den Po ;-).

Zu den Rückenschmerzen und Schmerzen im Handballen tippe ich auf zu gesteckte Haltung. Besorge Dir einen kürzeren Vorbau und prüfe, ob der Sattel nicht zu weit hinten ist. Du hast ja im Moment fast meine Eckdaten (185/90), nur über 30 Jahre jünger. Mir wäre der XL-Rahmen definitiv zu groß. Ich komme gerade von einer 4-Stundentour (50Km, 900 HM) zurück. Keine Schmerzen, weder Rücken, Handballen oder Po. 

Die Originalgriffe habe ich übrigens durch ERGON GA1 EVO ersetzt.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Deleted 280676 (9. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Er wird definitiv zu groß sein, mach doch mal ein bild wie du auf den bike sitzt.
> Bei 1,86m einen xl rahmen ist einfach zu groß



Der L Rahmen wäre mir zu klein, ich wachse noch um die 2-3 cm. Es kann schon sein das er etwas zu groß ist, aber eben nur etwas! Ihr tut ja alle so als wäre der Rahmen viel zu groß weil 1,86 und SL 90 muss unbedingt M oder L sein. Berücksichtig mal das ich noch wachse, was mach ich dann mit nem M oder L? Verkaufen, weil es nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (9. August 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist natÃ¼rlich alles sehr individuell...
> Ich habe den Selle X1  gegen den ERGON SM3 Pro-Sattel getauscht und muÃ sagen, daÃ ich echt begeistert bin. Vorher auf dem ERGON-Sitzkissen den Sitzknochenabstand gemessen und dann fÃ¼r den "S" entschieden.
> ...



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r deine Antwort! Ich will sowieso den Sattel und die Griffe austauschen, hatte den GA1 auch schon im Auge ð¬ Sattel werde ich ÃberprÃ¼fen, eventuell ist er ja wirklich zu weit hinten. BezÃ¼glich des XL Rahmens muss ich sagen das ich NICHT das GefÃ¼hle habe das er mir so ausschlaggebend zu groÃ ist, ein bisschen eben schon, aber es war fÃ¼r mich die beste Wahl ich bin 16 und werde definitiv noch wachsen, wahrscheinlich um die 2-3 cm !


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fÃ¼r deine Antwort! Ich will sowieso den Sattel und die Griffe austauschen, hatte den GA1 auch schon im Auge ð¬ Sattel werde ich ÃberprÃ¼fen, eventuell ist er ja wirklich zu weit hinten. BezÃ¼glich des XL Rahmens muss ich sagen das ich NICHT das GefÃ¼hle habe das er mir so ausschlaggebend zu groÃ ist, ein bisschen eben schon, aber es war fÃ¼r mich die beste Wahl ich bin 16 und werde definitiv noch wachsen, wahrscheinlich um die 2-3 cm !



Dann muÃt Du in der Wachstumsphase eben etwas tricksen (z.B. Vorbau)
Wenn Du Dich auf dem XL ansonsten wohl fÃ¼hlst, ist doch alles gut. 

Ãbrigens: "M" wÃ¤re bei 1,86m/90cm zu klein. ;-)


----------



## Dinocek (9. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fÃ¼r deine Antwort! Ich will sowieso den Sattel und die Griffe austauschen, hatte den GA1 auch schon im Auge ð¬ Sattel werde ich ÃberprÃ¼fen, eventuell ist er ja wirklich zu weit hinten. BezÃ¼glich des XL Rahmens muss ich sagen das ich NICHT das GefÃ¼hle habe das er mir so ausschlaggebend zu groÃ ist, ein bisschen eben schon, aber es war fÃ¼r mich die beste Wahl ich bin 16 und werde definitiv noch wachsen, wahrscheinlich um die 2-3 cm !



ja, aber genau das "bisschen" mag vlt. die ursache sein...
deshalb wÃ¼rde ich die sattelposition mal unter die lupe nehmen und auf alle fÃ¤lle einen kÃ¼rzeren vorbau dranschrauben.

lg

hannes


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. August 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> ja, aber genau das "bisschen" mag vlt. die ursache sein...
> deshalb würde ich die sattelposition mal unter die lupe nehmen und auf alle fälle einen kürzeren vorbau dranschrauben.
> 
> lg
> ...



Stimmt, ich bin da auch so ein "Pingel". Mich nervt es schon, wenn der Sattel 3-4mm zu hoch oder zu niedrig  ist. Dann fühle ich ich mich schon nicht mehr wohl.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Der L Rahmen wäre mir zu klein, ich wachse noch um die 2-3 cm. Es kann schon sein das er etwas zu groß ist, aber eben nur etwas! Ihr tut ja alle so als wäre der Rahmen viel zu groß weil 1,86 und SL 90 muss unbedingt M oder L sein. Berücksichtig mal das ich noch wachse, was mach ich dann mit nem M oder L? Verkaufen, weil es nicht mehr passt.



Selbst bei 1,90m und einer SL von 92 cm würde der L rahmen noch gut passen.

Naja jetzt hast du halt einen XL rahmen und musst das beste daraus machen.

Im moment sollte bei dir ein 100mm vorbau montiert sein, dein oberrohr ist im vergleich zum L rahmen ca 30mm länger und dein vorbau 10mm.

versuch mal einen 60mm oder 70mm vorbau, das sollte deiner sitzposition gut entgegen kommen


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2013)

...und superflache Pedale, so flach wie möglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...und superflache Pedale, so flach wie möglich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



???

Mit den Tipps von Georg müsstest Du es schon passend bekommen. Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass Du wirklich noch ein paar Zentimeter zulegst.

Gruss
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2013)

Ich muss das jetzt nicht wirklich erklären, oder !?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2013)

OK, gut..........wenn wir hier von einem drei bis vier Zentimeter kürzeren Vorbau sprechen, wird der Lenker und damit die Griffposition ebenfalls um einige Zentimeter nach unten wandern. Bleibt die Sattelhöhe unverändert, ändert sich damit die Sattelüberhöhung deutlich. Um hier wieder eine ausgeglichenere Sitzposition zu erhalten, kann man durch flachere Pedale eine etwas tiefere Sattelposition gewährleisten - da die Beinlänge ja gleich bleibt 
Macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> OK, gut..........wenn wir hier von einem drei bis vier Zentimeter kürzeren Vorbau sprechen, wird der Lenker und damit die Griffposition ebenfalls um einige Zentimeter nach unten wandern. Bleibt die Sattelhöhe unverändert, ändert sich damit die Sattelüberhöhung deutlich.
> Macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn



Sorry, kann ich gerade nicht nachvollziehen. Die Lenker wandert nicht einige Zentimeter nach unten.

Montiere erstmal einen kürzeren Vorbau, die Flachpedale kannst Du immer noch kaufen.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2013)

Und ich behaupte das Gegenteil, nicht weil ich es "glaube" oder "meine", sondern aus eigener ErFAHRung.
Aber gut, sei es drum...jedem das Seine


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. August 2013)

Ok, habe Dich mit trailLover verwechselt - ist schon spät ;-).


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Sorry, kann ich gerade nicht nachvollziehen. Die Lenker wandert nicht einige Zentimeter nach unten.
> 
> Montiere erstmal einen kürzeren Vorbau, die Flachpedale kannst Du immer noch kaufen.
> 
> ...




Anbei mal eine skize zur verdeutlichung was passiert wenn der vorbau kürzer wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2013)

Kürzerer Vorbau, mindestens 70 mm, in jedem Fall...Oberrohr XL ist ggü dem L rund 2,6 cm länger. Das Steuerrohr um 2 cm höher. Durch den kürzeren Vorbau wird das höhere Steuerrohr in jedem Fall ausgeglichen.

Übrig bleibt die für 90 cm Schrittlänge - habe ich selber - extrem hohe Überstandshöhe und der lange Radstand, der das Bike ggü dem L noch ein Stück unagiler machen dürfte.


----------



## adler64 (10. August 2013)

Mir gefällt dieses Forum hier unglaublich....und ich lerne immer wieder dazu.Einige von Euch (zb georgep powervalve etc)sind wahre Wissenschaftler rund um s Bike.Ich bin da eher der"never change a running system"Fahrer.Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich find s gut.Hab schon viele gute Tip s hier erfahren.Unfallfreies WE Euch . grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2013)

Heute das Bike günstig um nochmal 85 Gramm erleichtert, danke GP 

Manche Teile sind und bleiben schwer, aber Funktion geht im Zweifel immer vor 

Bin außerdem auch schon gespannt, wie sich der Maxxis Ikon 3C Exo am VR schlägt.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (10. August 2013)

Guten Abend! 

Danke für die vielen tips, lerne hier immer wieder was dazu! Nochmal kurz zum XL Rahmen, wie gesagt ich bin genau dazwischen und muss das Risiko einfach eingehen das ich noch Wachse (mit 16 wächst man ja meist noch) und deswegen der XL Rahmen. So hab die Sattelnase etwas nach unten geneigt, werde den Sattel noch einen guten cm nach unten stellen und den Vorbau erstmal umgedreht montieren, also negativ! Sollte sich das Mit den nächsten 100-150 km nicht ändern, wird ein kürzerer Vorbau herkommen  
Nochmal danke für eure Tipps und Hilfe, lerne viel dazu! 

Schönen Abend wünsche ich euch!


----------



## tauchi (13. August 2013)

ich hatte hier schonmal geschrieben, dass mein Dämpfer bei einem Bunny Hop in der Trail-Stellung nahezu durchschlägt. Den SAG habe ich auf ca. 20% eingestellt und habe dabei knapp 200 PSI im Dämpfer. Ich wiege ca 87 kg. 

Ich habe das Forum jetzt hier eine Weile verfolgt und viele von Euch schreiben, dass sie Im C-Modus so gut wie kein Wippen haben. 

Ich habe das jetzt mal unter dem Fahren getestet und bin im Stehen auf dem Bike gewippt. Ich konnte keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den Stellungen C, T und D am Dämpfer feststellen. Kann das sein? Hab ich evtl. ein Problem mit meinem Dämpfer? (Entschuldigt die blöden Fragen. Das ist mein erstes Fully und ich bin jetzt über 15 Jahre überhaupt nicht gefahren)

Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn Ihr mir Eure Meinungen mitteilen könntet.


----------



## Kallermann (13. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> ich hatte hier schonmal geschrieben, dass mein Dämpfer bei einem Bunny Hop in der Trail-Stellung nahezu durchschlägt. Den SAG habe ich auf ca. 20% eingestellt und habe dabei knapp 200 PSI im Dämpfer. Ich wiege ca 87 kg.
> 
> Ich habe das Forum jetzt hier eine Weile verfolgt und viele von Euch schreiben, dass sie Im C-Modus so gut wie kein Wippen haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Bei mir liegt zwischen trail und descent schon ein spürbarer Unterschied.Allerdings finde ich den climb mode auch recht schwammig!Hier wurde mal geschrieben das im climb modus sich das rad nahezu wie ein hardtail anfühlt! Kann ich nach ca. 300 Kilometern so nicht bestätigen!der dämpfer is schon ziemlich am arbeiten auf Asphalt!
Bergauf noch mehr!
Was sagen die anderen?
Beste grüße aus dem Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (13. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei mir liegt zwischen trail und descent schon ein spürbarer Unterschied.Allerdings finde ich den climb mode auch recht schwammig!Hier wurde mal geschrieben das im climb modus sich das rad nahezu wie ein hardtail anfühlt! Kann ich nach ca. 300 Kilometern so nicht bestätigen!der dämpfer is schon ziemlich am arbeiten auf Asphalt!
> Bergauf noch mehr!
> Was sagen die anderen?
> Beste grüße aus dem Urlaub!



Abend, 

ich nutze nur den Climb und den Descend Modus. Beim schalten vom Descend auf den Climb spüre ich SOFORT einen gewaltigen Unterschied.

Im Climb wippt auf Asphalt oder Forstautobahn absolut nix! (beim normalen
Fahren... wenn ich hoch und runter auf dem Sattel huppe dann schon aber auch nur minimal...) Im Wald fahre ich fast nur im Descend, auch auf gerader Strecke und auf Straße schalte ich sofort in den Climb und schwupps...nix wippt...!!!


----------



## Jugger (13. August 2013)

Grüße,
ich bin nun ca. 2000Km auf dem 8.9er
unterwegs gewesen und kann sagen 
das der Dämpfer gut arbeitet.
Auch spüre ich sowohl einen Unterschied
bei den wechseln zwischen den Plattformen.
Ich wiege bei einer Größe von 1,86m  83Kg.
Dämpfer 160 PSI, Gabel 60 PSI.
Rahmengrösse L.


----------



## paskalle (13. August 2013)

Hey Leute, 

mal ne kurze Frage ob ich mit meiner Einschätzung richtig liege....

Wenn ich im Trail-Modus Gabel und Dämpfer fast an die Grenze bringe, kann ich dann schlussfolgern, dass ich im Descent Modus in jedem Fall durchschlage oder ist lediglich das Ansprechverhalten noch sensibler...?

Hoffe, Ihr versteht mein Kauderwelsch 

Grüße


----------



## tauchi (13. August 2013)

ja ok, wenn ich das so lese scheint mein Dämpfer ein Problem zu haben. Also wenn ich auf meinem Rad federe wippt das Rad in allen Einstellungen ziemlich. Und das bei knapp ca 200 PSI


----------



## knuddelbaers (13. August 2013)

Ab heute gibts das neue Nerve 29 2014 zu kaufen 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-al-29.html


----------



## Kallermann (13. August 2013)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Ab heute gibts das neue Nerve 29 2014 zu kaufen
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-al-29.html


Das 8.9 ist 100 euronen günstiger!mit gefällt das 2013 optisch besser und die Ausstattung irgendwie auch!
Nochmal kurz zum climb modus: da wippt bei manchen nichts?


----------



## Dinocek (13. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Das 8.9 ist 100 euronen günstiger!mit gefällt das 2013 optisch besser und die Ausstattung irgendwie auch!
> Nochmal kurz zum climb modus: da wippt bei manchen nichts?



also bei genauem hinschaun wippt es bei mir auch im climb ein wenig. aber nicht so, dass man es beim fahren spührt.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. August 2013)

Kallermann schrieb:


> Das 8.9 ist 100 euronen günstiger!mit gefällt das 2013 optisch besser und die Ausstattung irgendwie auch!
> Nochmal kurz zum climb modus: da wippt bei manchen nichts?



Nochmal: Bei mir: nix, nothing, rien, niente, nada, nihilo, niets. nenio...


----------



## Kallermann (13. August 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Nochmal: Bei mir: nix, nothing, rien, niente, nada, nihilo, niets. nenio...



Okay!
Wie kommen die Unterschiede?
Ich will auch das nichts passiert!


----------



## Deleted 280676 (14. August 2013)

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe! Hab grad bissl am Rad geschraubt und hab 2 Probleme. 1. beim ausbauen der Bremsbeläge hinten um zu sehen wie viel noch da ist hab ich beim einbauen die Schraube zu fest angeschraubt somit ist der Schraubenzieher durchgedreht und nun bekomme ich sie nicht mehr auf 2. hab ich den neuen Vorbau montieren wollen, hab mich dann entschieden es morgen zu machen und den alten wieder drauf und bekomme ihn nun nicht mehr gerade ausgerichtet .. 
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben? Danke im voraus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jugger (14. August 2013)

Schlaf Dich erst einmal aus und probiere es
morgen früh noch einmal. Kann nicht so schwer
sein
Ich habe nur Inbusschrauben am Bremssattel
und Torx.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2013)

@TrailLover



TrailLover schrieb:


> *Hab grad bissl am Rad geschraubt* und hab ... 1. beim ausbauen der Bremsbeläge ... die Schraube zu fest angeschraubt somit ist der Schraubenzieher durchgedreht und nun bekomme ich sie nicht mehr auf 2. hab ich den neuen Vorbau montieren wollen... und bekomme ihn nun nicht mehr gerade ausgerichtet ..


Eieieieiei...Junge, Junge...beim Lesen deines letzten Beitrags bekomme ich das Gefühl, du willst ein paar Standardsachen am Bike schrauben, hast aber nicht die geringste Ahnung vom selbigen  
Am besten das Bike zum Händler um die Ecke, bevor durch *fehlerhaftes Geschraubsel* etwas kaputt geht - alternativ, lasse es dir von jemandem zeigen, der es kann


----------



## tauchi (14. August 2013)

Hab grad mit canyon wegen dem dämpferproblem telefoniert. 

Absolute Frechheit!!! Ich müsste das Bike einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen!!!! Oder ich kann den Dämpfer von einem Händler prüfen lassen (auf meine kosten). Sollte sich ein Defekt rausstellen. Rad einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen! Das ist der Hammer!!


----------



## backstein689 (14. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hab grad mit canyon wegen dem dämpferproblem telefoniert.
> 
> Absolute Frechheit!!! Ich müsste das Bike einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen!!!! Oder ich kann den Dämpfer von einem Händler prüfen lassen (auf meine kosten). Sollte sich ein Defekt rausstellen. Rad einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen! Das ist der Hammer!!



kontaktier direkt toxoholics


----------



## mrgobby (14. August 2013)

Mir wurde von mehreren Seiten geraten: Nicht zu Canyon sondern selber ausbauen und zu Toxoholic schicken. Die sind in Deutschland zuständig. Wende dich mal an die. Mir wurde zugesagt dass meine Gabel innerhalb 48 Stunden repariiert wird wenn sie dort angekommen ist. Rechnungskopie muss allerdings beiliegen wenn es ein Garantiefall sein soll.

Gruß
Bastian


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Ich benötige dringend Hilfe! Hab grad bissl am Rad geschraubt und hab 2 Probleme. 1. beim ausbauen der Bremsbeläge hinten um zu sehen wie viel noch da ist hab ich beim einbauen die Schraube zu fest angeschraubt somit ist der Schraubenzieher durchgedreht und nun bekomme ich sie nicht mehr auf 2. hab ich den neuen Vorbau montieren wollen, hab mich dann entschieden es morgen zu machen und den alten wieder drauf und bekomme ihn nun nicht mehr gerade ausgerichtet ..
> Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben? Danke im voraus !



1. Schreib nochmal genau welche Schraube du meinst... Die kleine, die die Bremsbelaege haelt? Zur Not mach nen Foto...

2. Vorbau: Die beiden Schrauben der Klemmung seitlich loesen, Lenker drehen bis  gerade (Zur Not in kleinen Schritten und immer wieder nen Stueck fahren) und wieder festziehen... (Drehmomentschluessel liegt dem Rad bei...)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hab grad mit canyon wegen dem dämpferproblem telefoniert.
> 
> Absolute Frechheit!!! Ich müsste das Bike einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen!!!! Oder ich kann den Dämpfer von einem Händler prüfen lassen (auf meine kosten). Sollte sich ein Defekt rausstellen. Rad einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen! Das ist der Hammer!!



Frechheit, naja, die Sachen macht Canyon auch nicht selbst, die bauen es halt dann aus und schicken es zu Toxo... Bis die es zurueckhaben, eingebaut haben und wieder an dich verschickt haben, koennen 2-4 Wochen ins Land gehen.

Dir einfach nen neuen einzubauen ist bestimmt zu teuer, der alte ist ja auch nach der Reparatur nicht mehr neuwertig. Sprich an nen Neurad koennen sie den nicht bauen, als Austauschdaempfer, naja.
Wolltest du nen gebrauchten Daempfer von jem. anderen, der vielleicht schon Kratzer oder sonstwas hat? Steckt man ja nicht drin.

Daher wird DEIN Daempfer repariert. Und das dauert mehr (via Canyon) oder weniger (via Toxo direkt) Zeit.

Also ruhig Blut. 

Kannst den Daempfer/das Rad ja auch nach der Saison einschicken wenn dir der Spass jetzt zu lange dauert. Ist ja nicht so, dass er nicht funktioniert.

Und nen Hardtail wird da nie drauss. Im Wiegetritt bewegt der sich immer nen bisschen. Das ist by Design und so gewollt. Wenn du nen HT willst: Daempfer raus und nen Stueck Flachstahl rein.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Knuffi (14. August 2013)

Sehr Ihr einen entscheidenden Vorteil vom 2013er 7.9 zum 2014er?

200 weniger und fast die selbe Ausstattung. Da überlge ich gerade schwer das 2014er zu nehmen. 

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## tauchi (14. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Frechheit, naja, die Sachen macht Canyon auch nicht selbst, die bauen es halt dann aus und schicken es zu Toxo... Bis die es zurueckhaben, eingebaut haben und wieder an dich verschickt haben, koennen 2-4 Wochen ins Land gehen.
> 
> Dir einfach nen neuen einzubauen ist bestimmt zu teuer, der alte ist ja auch nach der Reparatur nicht mehr neuwertig. Sprich an nen Neurad koennen sie den nicht bauen, als Austauschdaempfer, naja.
> Wolltest du nen gebrauchten Daempfer von jem. anderen, der vielleicht schon Kratzer oder sonstwas hat? Steckt man ja nicht drin.
> ...




Hallo Uwe,

Das Rad ist jetzt 1,5 Monate alt und wurde mangels zeit vielleicht 100km gefahren worden
. Es ist also so gut wie neu. Wenn canyon das Teil überprüfen möchte ok (allerdings erwarte ich eine vollständige Prüfung des Bikes und der Komponenten vor Auslieferung...ist ja kein Rad vom Discounter!) wenn das Teil in Ordnung ist passt ja alles. Aber bei aller liebe....4 Wochen ist völlig indiskutabel!! 
Wenn keine Funktionsprüfung vor Auslieferung gemacht wird kann das doch nicht das Problem der Kunden sein! Bei einem Premiumhersteller / -Produkt kann ich das nicht akzeptieren. Oder würdest du akzeptieren wenn dein Auto fehlerhaft ausgeliefert wird!

Immerhin spart sich canyon ja die komplette händlerstruktur und schiebt den kompletten Gewinn vom Verkauf ein. Gut, dafür bekommt man ja auch eine super Ausstattung zu einem vernünftigen Preis. 

Aber ich will mich damit nicht abfinden. Wenn andere das akzeptieren wollen... Warum sollen Kunden für die Versäumnisse der Hersteller büßen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowstone29 (14. August 2013)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Sehr Ihr einen entscheidenden Vorteil vom 2013er 7.9 zum 2014er?


 
Ja, das 2013er ist direkt Ab Lager verfügbar und die Farbe Acid Storm 2013 sieht besser aus als die beim 2014er.  

Ansonsten wenn Du nicht direkt eines brauchst/willst würde ich die 200.- sparen oder zum neuen 8.9er greifen, das wäre mein momentaner Favorit!


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Sehr Ihr einen entscheidenden Vorteil vom 2013er 7.9 zum 2014er?
> 
> 200 weniger und fast die selbe Ausstattung. Da überlge ich gerade schwer das 2014er zu nehmen.
> 
> Was meint Ihr dazu?



unuebersichtlich... "Mein" 9.9er hat fuer 2014 nur noch die Performance Fox Teile, nicht mehr die Factory.

Die Frage ist wielange du warten willst... die 2014er kommen Oktober/November... das 2013er im Zweifel naechste Woche...


----------



## Knuffi (14. August 2013)

Bis auf die besseren Bremsen kann ich beim 8.9er keine großen Vorteile erkennen.

Wenn die Mavic Crossride besser sind als die DT Swiss M1900 würde aber einiges für das 8.9er sprechen.

Wir haben für meine Frau erst vor ein paar Wochen das 2013er 7.9 gekauft.

Ein schönes Bike. Ich habe extra auf die 2014er Modelle gewartet, aber jetzt wird die Entscheidung eben noch schwieriger.

altes 7.9 neues 7.9 oder gleich 8.9...


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

Knuffi schrieb:


> .
> 
> altes 7.9 neues 7.9 oder gleich 8.9...



... oder gleich das 9.9... die leichten Felgen machen das Ganze deutlich leichtfuessiger...


----------



## Knuffi (14. August 2013)

9.9 ist raus, zu teuer für meine Zwecke.


----------



## yellowstone29 (14. August 2013)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Bis auf die besseren Bremsen kann ich beim 8.9er keine großen Vorteile erkennen.


 
Naja, komplette XT Gruppe
Die Elixier 7 statt 3 is schon ne ordentliche Bremse. Zwischen 1-3-5 tut sich ja nicht viel..

Ne Fox Performence Gabel statt Evolution


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (14. August 2013)

Die Gabel ist ein Argument.


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Das Rad ist jetzt 1,5 Monate alt und wurde mangels zeit vielleicht 100km gefahren worden
> . Es ist also so gut wie neu. Wenn canyon das Teil überprüfen möchte ok (allerdings erwarte ich eine vollständige Prüfung des Bikes und der Komponenten vor Auslieferung...ist ja kein Rad vom Discounter!) wenn das Teil in Ordnung ist passt ja alles. Aber bei aller liebe....4 Wochen ist völlig indiskutabel!!
> ...



Du musst dich damit ja auch nicht abfinden....

4 Wochen ist wohl auch eher das Worst-Case Scenario wenn alles schief geht. Und wenn du dir mal die Videos vom Canyon Hausbesuch hier auf MTB News anschaust, siehst du, dass da die Ablaeufe schon ziemlich durchorganisiert sind. Natuerlich wird auch das fertige Rad geprueft.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/16/canyon-hausbesuch/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/23/canyon-hausbesuch-2/

Ruf bei Toxoholics an, schick denen den Daempfer und du faehrst am folgenden Wochenende wieder. Fertig.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (14. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> 1. Schreib nochmal genau welche Schraube du meinst... Die kleine, die die Bremsbelaege haelt? Zur Not mach nen Foto...
> 
> 2. Vorbau: Die beiden Schrauben der Klemmung seitlich loesen, Lenker drehen bis  gerade (Zur Not in kleinen Schritten und immer wieder nen Stueck fahren) und wieder festziehen... (Drehmomentschluessel liegt dem Rad bei...)
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Die kleine Schraube die die Bremsbeläge hält, wenn man die aufschraubt und raustut kann man diese Zange mit den Bremsbelägen herausziehen, hoffe es ist verständlich ! 
2.) werd ich machen danke dir!


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Die kleine Schraube die die Bremsbeläge hält, wenn man die aufschraubt und raustut kann man diese Zange mit den Bremsbelägen herausziehen, hoffe es ist verständlich !



Hast du nen passenden Torxschraubendreher gehabt oder das mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher versucht?

Die Schraube muss gar nicht fest angezogen werden, gesichert wird sie ja durch das Blech auf der anderen Seite...


----------



## Deleted 280676 (14. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Hast du nen passenden Torxschraubendreher gehabt oder das mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher versucht?
> 
> Die Schraube muss gar nicht fest angezogen werden, gesichert wird sie ja durch das Blech auf der anderen Seite...



Ja, mit einem Torxschraubenzieher! Naja das ist jetzt eh schon zu spät


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Ja, mit einem Torxschraubenzieher! Naja das ist jetzt eh schon zu spät



nicht unbedingt... da kommt man mit ner Gripzange ziemlich gut dran, die sollte sich ohne weiteres loesen lassen. Neue Schraube besorgen und gut.

Wenn sie jetzt fest ist, hat das ja bis zum naechsten Bremsbelagwechsel Zeit


----------



## TheLiquinator (14. August 2013)

Ich hab gerade den Newsletter von Canyon bekommen, das 2014er 8.9 in Stealth sieht saugut aus. 

Die Ausstattung muss ich erst vergleichen, aber der Preisfall ist schon beeindruckend, ich dachte die Räder würden preislich eher nach oben gehen in der nächsten Saison (mein Fahrradverrückter Freund meines Vertrauens meinte, dass Canyon für diese Saison noch günstiger sein würde als der Rest, der preislich nach oben ging)


----------



## Deleted 280676 (14. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt... da kommt man mit ner Gripzange ziemlich gut dran, die sollte sich ohne weiteres loesen lassen. Neue Schraube besorgen und gut.
> 
> Wenn sie jetzt fest ist, hat das ja bis zum naechsten Bremsbelagwechsel Zeit



Gut, vielen dank!!!! 

Zum 2014er Modell: Hab mich heute bissl geÃ¤rgert, da kauft man sich das 7.9 und 3 Wochen spÃ¤ter gibt's schon das 2014 Modell. Was ich so gesehen hab, haben die teilweise eine 3-Fach Kurbel, fÃ¼r mich irgendwie unlogisch, kein Mensch braucht bei einem 29er eine 3-Fach Kurbel, ist doch nur mehr Gewicht gegenÃ¼ber der 2-Fach ? ð±


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. August 2013)

TrailLover schrieb:


> ...kein Mensch braucht bei einem 29er eine 3-Fach Kurbel, ist doch nur mehr Gewicht gegenÃ¼ber der 2-Fach ? ð±




Ob man drei KettenblÃ¤tter braucht ist eine Glaubensfrage.
Ich vermisse das dritte Kettenblatt zwar nicht, aber beim Umschalten der beiden KettenblÃ¤tter (22/36) merkt man schon einen deutlichen Sprung.
Das ist bei drei KettenblÃ¤ttern logischerweise etwas "harmonischer".

Zum Gewicht:
8.9 2013: 12,8 Kg
8.9 2014: 12,9 Kg

HÃ¤lt sich also in Grenzen.


----------



## yellowstone29 (14. August 2013)

Das mit dem umschaltens aufs kleinere Kettenblatt stimmt. Wenn ich von 36 auf 22 gehe muss ich hinter erstmal hochschalten damit ich nicht freitrete je nach geschwindigkeit. Berghoch (wo ich meistens runterschalte) merkt man das aber nicht so..

Dafür hab ich eine klare aufteilung, Bergab leichte anstiege und geradeaus das 36er und für stärkere anstiege das 22er Blatt.
Somit muss ich vorne nurnoch sehr wenig schalten, weil das 36er einen sehr großen bereich abdeckt.

Wenn ich mir jetzt für den gleichen bereich das 30er und 40er vorstelle, kann ich mir schon vorstellen das man deutlich öfter schalten muss auf dem vorderen Blatt..

Im grunde ist es wohl auch irgendwie gewohnheitssache, aber je weniger ich schalten muss, umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (14. August 2013)

Hmm, ich hatte schon auf das Nerve AL 29 ein Auge geworfen und hab den Newsletter gesehn.

Kann mir wer erläutern wo die "wirklichen" Unterschiede zw. dem AL 9.9 SL, AL 9.9 und AL 8.9 liegen?

Ich verstehe dass das 9.9 leichter ist, aber woher kommt der 1000 Preisunterschied und ist es das wert?

Ich würd das Rad eigentlich vorallem auf der Straße / sehr schlechten Radwegen fahren, aber ab und zu (~10x im Jahr) eben damit auch auf den Berg / Trails fahren.
Bisher fahr ich ein Hardtail (Cube Attention 2011).


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

sorny schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte schon auf das Nerve AL 29 ein Auge geworfen und hab den Newsletter gesehn.
> 
> Kann mir wer erläutern wo die "wirklichen" Unterschiede zw. dem AL 9.9 SL, AL 9.9 und AL 8.9 liegen?
> 
> ...



Wirklich erfahren kann man das nur im direkten Vergleich. Canyon hat kein wirkliches Billigmodell mit "No-Go" Teilen im Programm, von daher kann man das guenstigste ohne Bauchweh kaufen.

Wenn es ein Nerve AL 29 4.9 geben wuerde, waere das wohl anders.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. August 2013)

sorny schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte schon auf das Nerve AL 29 ein Auge geworfen und hab den Newsletter gesehn.
> 
> Kann mir wer erlÃ¤utern wo die "wirklichen" Unterschiede zw. dem AL 9.9 SL, AL 9.9 und AL 8.9 liegen?
> 
> ...




Die 1000 Euro stecken hauptsÃ¤chlich in den LaufrÃ¤dern (MAVIC Crossmax), DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel (beides FOX Factory mit Kashima und Fernbedienung).


----------



## GeorgeP (14. August 2013)

Das 2014 model ist ja jetzt ein wenig mehr in richtin AM gewandert, siehe reifen.

Hinten X-King und vorne MK II. ab Model 8.9 

Die ausstattung ist jeweils nach unten korregiert worden, beim 7.9 2013 sind nur die schalthebel SLX und der umwerferder rest XT, beim 2014 ist nur noch das schaltwerk XT.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Die 1000 Euro stecken hauptsächlich in den Laufrädern (MAVIC Crossmax), Dämpfer und Gabel (beides FOX Factory mit Kashima und Fernbedienung).



Wie ich seit heute erfahren durfte, dürfte eine Kashima-Beschichtung keinen wirklichen Mehrwert haben.....mein 7.9er heisst seit heute dank einem sehr feinen privaten Gabelservice "Sahnie"


----------



## Power-Valve (14. August 2013)

Kashima dient vor allem der Optik...


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. August 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Ja, das 2013er ist direkt Ab Lager verfügbar und die Farbe Acid Storm 2013 sieht besser aus als die beim 2014er.
> 
> Ansonsten wenn Du nicht direkt eines brauchst/willst würde ich die 200.- sparen oder zum neuen 8.9er greifen, das wäre mein momentaner Favorit!



Sehe ich genauso... 8.9 für 1.999,- Euro wäre auch mein Wahl.


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. August 2013)

sorny schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte schon auf das Nerve AL 29 ein Auge geworfen und hab den Newsletter gesehn.
> 
> Kann mir wer erläutern wo die "wirklichen" Unterschiede zw. dem AL 9.9 SL, AL 9.9 und AL 8.9 liegen?
> 
> ...



Fahr weiter Dein Hardtail und spar die 2.500,- Euro!


----------



## KaterKollwitz (15. August 2013)

Hi, fahre das 7.9 und möchte nun auf absenkbare Sattelstütze umrüsten. 

Reverb stealth vs. reverb ? was sind vor- und nachteile? könnt ihr aufgrund eurer erfahrung andere stützen empfehlen? gibt es bedenken hinsichtlich meines körpergewichtes (120 kg)? ich denke 125mm bei 186 körpergrösse macht Sinn?

Freue ich über jeden Tip!

Hier ein Bild meines Bikes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

Der Vorteil bei der stealth ist die Cleane Optik und das die Leitung sich nirgens verfangen kann. 
Der Nachteil ist das die Leitung im Rahmen liegt und man nicht so eben schnell die Stütze ausbauen kann. Ach und der höhere Preis


----------



## OttoDiCatania (15. August 2013)

<p>





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wie ich seit heute erfahren durfte, dürfte eine Kashima-Beschichtung keinen wirklichen Mehrwert haben.....mein 7.9er heisst seit heute dank einem sehr feinen privaten Gabelservice "Sahnie" <img src="/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="4" class="inlineimg" />


</p>
uUnd willst Du uns noch verraten was Du dabei besonders bzw. anders als beim Standardservice gemacht hast!?


----------



## olihT (15. August 2013)

Moje . 

Ich liebäugle mit der 2014er stealth. Der Preis ist echt happig aber mit Schnelllösekupplung.

"Das im Rahmen geführte Kabel der Reverb Stealth verhindert zwar  lästige Kabel-Lassos, bei der Demontage können jedoch Probleme  auftreten. Nach der Demontage der Hydraulik-Leitung kann eine Entlüftung  nötig sein. Mit dem Connectamajig-Adapter gibt es jetzt eine besonders  praktische Lösung für Vielschrauber, die es ermöglicht, die Stütze vom  Kabel zu trennen, ohne diese danach entlüften zu müssen. Zudem erweitert  Rock Shox das Reverb-Sortiment um ein Modell mit 34,9 Millimeter  Durchmesser und eine 150-Millimeter-Option für alle Modelle.

*Alle Daten im Überblick*




 *Modelle*: Reverb und Reverb Stealth
 *Gewicht*: 520g, 560g
 *Längen*: 355mm, 380mm, 420mm, 430mm
 *Durchmesser*: 30,9mm, 31,8mm, 34,9mm
 *Absenkung*: 100mm, 125mm, 150mm
 



 *UVP*: 346 Euro (Reverb), 411 Euro (Reverb Stealth)
 *erhältlich*: ab Juni 2013"
 


http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...update-fuer-monarch-plus-daempfer/a15191.html

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> <p></p>
> uUnd willst Du uns noch verraten was Du dabei besonders bzw. anders als beim Standardservice gemacht hast!?


Ich habe nur assistiert, aber die Gabel wurde richtig gereinigt, gefettet und geschmiert.....das was da an Öl drin war bzw. die Schmierung, ojee 
Kann daher nur jedem raten, der ein 7.9er fährt (Float Performance), das mal zu machen. 
Jedenfalls ist das Ansprechverhalten nun wirklich sahnig, statt holzig (war ja fast furztrocken, serienmäßig quasi, das Teil - aber Fox spart ein paar Cent...).


----------



## AndySeoul (15. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hab grad mit canyon wegen dem dämpferproblem telefoniert.
> 
> Absolute Frechheit!!! Ich müsste das Bike einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen!!!! Oder ich kann den Dämpfer von einem Händler prüfen lassen (auf meine kosten). Sollte sich ein Defekt rausstellen. Rad einschicken. Wartezeit 4 Wochen! Das ist der Hammer!!



Hi, bin grad eben erst Eingesprungen. Hatte auch ein CTD Problem an meinem Dämpfer am nerve al 29 7.9 (Siehe Seite 14/April). Die Climb Einstellung funktionierte nicht. Canyon gab das dann auch mit 4 Wochen (tatsächlich sind`s dann 6 Wochen) Wartezeit an wobei meine Begeisterung dann stark limitiert war.
Habs dann an einem Samstag (Wetter war eh *******) zu Toxoholics (Deutscher Vertrieb von Fox) geschickt und Mittwoch war das Teil wieder an meinem Rad montiert  Die Dichtung war im Eimer.
Versand hin musst du zwar selber zahlen aber zeitlich lohnt es sich.
Garantiefälle werden innerhalb von 48 Std bearbeitet.
Was die Service"zeiten" angeht, ist Canyon echt ne Katastrophe. Sonst sind sie sehr Kulant und machen eigentlich ihr Ding ganz gut. Wenn ich die ganzen Serviceintervalle der Hersteller (Fox/Avid/Canyon) einhalten würde hätte ich Wohl kein Bike mehr 

Gruß Andi


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

Anscheined ist mein dämpfer auch hin, er verliert etwas über mass öl und in c hat er kaum wippunterdrückung.

Zudem muss ich ihn mit 200psi bei fahrfertig 85 kg fahren um ca. 20% SAG zu haben.
Andere bei gleichem gewicht und selben SAG kommen mit nur 150-160PSI aus.

Gibts irgendwo eine tel nummer von toxoholics, konnte da auf der HP noch nix finden ...


edit sagt : steht im impressum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySeoul (15. August 2013)

Toxoholic´s Web-Shop

Toxoholic´s GmbH
Eckstrasse 18
66976 Rodalben

Endkunden-Hotline:

Tel.: 06331-14983-14
Fax: 06331-14983-10
Mail: [email protected]

Service-Hotline:

Forx Tel.: 06331-14983-12
Forx Mail: [email protected]
Shox Tel.: 06331-14983-13
Shox Mail: [email protected]

Öffnungszeiten:

Verkauf:	Mo.-Fr.	8:00 - 12:30	13:30 - 16:00
Technik:	Mo.-Fr.	10:00 - 12:00	14:00 - 16:00


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Toxoholic´s Web-Shop
> 
> Toxoholic´s GmbH
> Eckstrasse 18
> ...


 
merci


----------



## ben1982 (15. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Moje .
> 
> Ich liebäugle mit der 2014er stealth. Der Preis ist echt happig aber mit Schnelllösekupplung.
> 
> ...



Bald kommt die Specialized Command Post Stealth.

Zuverlässigkeit ist begeisternd


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Moje .
> 
> Ich liebäugle mit der 2014er stealth. Der Preis ist echt happig aber mit Schnelllösekupplung.
> 
> ...




Naja das mit der schnellkupplung ist aber auch so eine sache, nach 3-4 mal auf und zu machen kann man die leitung dann doch wieder entlüften. 
Was man auch bedenken sollte das der verschluß aus metall ist und im sattelrohr steckt. Kann also lästige klappergeräusche machen.

Ach und der preis geht mal gar nicht

An meinem Remedy arbeitet die normale Reverb seit letztem jahr problemloß.
Bin ja stark am überlegen ob ich mir fürs Nerve auch eine zulegen soll...

Aber diese 300g mehrgewicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> An meinem Remedy arbeitet die normale Reverb seit letztem jahr problemloß.
> Bin ja stark am überlegen ob ich mir fürs Nerve auch eine zulegen soll...
> 
> Aber diese 300g mehrgewicht



Argument dafür: Beeinträchtigt die Sprintfähigkeit am Berg auch nicht mehr allzu negativ


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Argument dafür: Beeinträchtigt die Sprintfähigkeit am Berg auch nicht mehr allzu negativ



Die 300g mach ich mit ne RS Reba wieder wett und bin dann immer noch unter 12 KG

Brauchen tue ich die Reverb aber nicht wirklich, nicht für das gelände wo ich rumgurke.


----------



## olihT (15. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Naja das mit der schnellkupplung ist aber auch so eine sache, nach 3-4 mal auf und zu machen kann man die leitung dann doch wieder entlüften.
> Was man auch bedenken sollte das der verschluß aus metall ist und im sattelrohr steckt. Kann also lästige klappergeräusche machen.
> 
> Ach und der preis geht mal gar nicht
> ...



Jo, das mit dem Klappergeräusch ist ein Argument. Der Preis ist echt heftig. Da sollte man eventuell nach einem Restposten Ausschau halten.


----------



## paskalle (15. August 2013)

Hey Jungs entspannt Euch.

Sind "nur" 280 Neuronen.....

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a106307/reverb-stealth-125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

Ist immer noch ne stolze summe, ach und klappern wird da dann doch nix


----------



## tauchi (16. August 2013)

AndySeoul schrieb:


> Hi, bin grad eben erst Eingesprungen. Hatte auch ein CTD Problem an meinem Dämpfer am nerve al 29 7.9 (Siehe Seite 14/April). Die Climb Einstellung funktionierte nicht. Canyon gab das dann auch mit 4 Wochen (tatsächlich sind`s dann 6 Wochen) Wartezeit an wobei meine Begeisterung dann stark limitiert war.
> Habs dann an einem Samstag (Wetter war eh *******) zu Toxoholics (Deutscher Vertrieb von Fox) geschickt und Mittwoch war das Teil wieder an meinem Rad montiert  Die Dichtung war im Eimer.
> Versand hin musst du zwar selber zahlen aber zeitlich lohnt es sich.
> Garantiefälle werden innerhalb von 48 Std bearbeitet.
> ...



super!!! vielen Dank für die Info. Werde dann wohl nach dem Wochenende meinen Dämpfer ausbauen und einschicken.

Gestern hat Canyon versucht bei mir anzurufen. Da bei uns (Bayern) Feiertag war hatte ich mein Handy aber nicht griffbereit. Bin gespannt ob sie es nochmal versuchen und was sie mir anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (16. August 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Hey Jungs entspannt Euch.
> 
> Sind "nur" 280 Neuronen.....
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a106307/reverb-stealth-125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html




Oder noch etwas weniger 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lstütze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html


Ich will 'ne Reverb (oder ähnliches Model) nie wieder missen. Vorher dachte ich auch man braucht es nicht. Aber hinterher ist man ja bekanntlich schlauer.


----------



## Knuffi (16. August 2013)

So, eben ein Nerve AL 29 in Stealth bestellt. Soll schon in 6 Wochen geliefert werden, bin gespannt und freue mich schon darauf


----------



## pienza1 (16. August 2013)

Jawoll 

vorgestern auch ein 8.9 in Stealth bestellt,
angeblich KW 39 

bin mal gespannt ob die neue 3fach Shimano was taugt, wegen der 2x10 habe ich nämlich bislang gewartet und auf den 2013 Jahrgang verzichtet  !


----------



## yellowstone29 (16. August 2013)

Die 2x10 beim 29er sind Super ! 

Welche nachteile hast Du befürchtet?


----------



## santakruzzifix (16. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt bisher und und ich finde den Gedanken recht umständlich beim Schlauchwechsel erst mal das Tool rauskramen zu müssen. Von den angegebenen 20nm im Wald mal ganz zu schweigen. ;-)
> n



ja, ist eigentlich elend dä(h)mlich.
Wofür Steckachsen für eine Trail-Tscheiseeh? 

aber so ist der Markt 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Versuch das lagerspiel nachzustellen. Als ich mein Bike  abgeholt habe, hatte ich auch nach dem Schlüssel gefragt.
> 
> Antwort vom netten Canyon Mitarbeiter. Am Crossride LRS kann man das  lagerspiel nicht einstellen. Drum ist auch kein Schlüssel dabei.
> 
> Wenn du einen Crossmax LRS hast dann kannst du das Spiel einstellen



Wieviel bekommt man f. d. Crossride LRS noch bei ebay? 
Ist ja totaler Billigkram, was die da hin bauen. Der LRS kommt eh weg und wird getauscht gegen paar vernünftige Laufräder, die nich gleich 
nach der nächsen Linkskurve regelrecht zusammenkrachen. 

ps. so ein Seuch


----------



## pienza1 (16. August 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Die 2x10 beim 29er sind Super !
> 
> Welche nachteile hast Du befürchtet?




Ich bin einfach mit über 100 kg(sieht man mir zwar nicht an) nicht die
"Bergziege" und hatte einfach bei 2x10 die Angst, daß mir die "Hamsterlaufradgänge" ein bißchen fehlen....


----------



## yellowstone29 (16. August 2013)

Das kleinste Ritzel beim Nerve 2-fach waren 24, kann ich jetzt leider nicht vergleichen, bei meinem Hardtail ist das kleine ein 22er, und das hat auf jeden Fall genug für Hamsterfahrten 
Is ja auch das gleiche welches die 3-fach nun nach unten bietet..


----------



## Power-Valve (16. August 2013)

nen 22er laesst sich fuer nen paar Euros auch an der 2fach Shimano Kurbel montieren, die SRAM Kurbel haben schon 22-36 oder so...

natuerlich muss dann beim Wechsel vorne hinten nen bisschen mehr geschaltet werden um nen passenden Anschluss zu bekommen, die XT Armaturen machen das einem mit Multirelease in beide Richtungen aber auch sehr einfach.

Ich brauch 3 fach nicht mehr...


----------



## yellowstone29 (16. August 2013)

Canyon verbaute 2-fach in 36/22 und 38/24 je nach modell..

Ich fahre manche Abendrunden komplett nur auf dem 36er Ritzel ohne vorne nur ein einziges mal zu schalten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2013)

Also 3fach werden nur die leute vermissen die berg runter noch ordentlich mittreten wollen. Aber selbst bei 2fach mit dem 38t blatt reicht das immer noch für über 45 kmh!

Das 24 blatt als kleinstes ist in den Alpen schon heftig, aber da kann man man ja auf ein 22t blatt von shimano zurückgreifen.
Der umwerfer schaft den sprung von 22t nach 38t problemloss!

Die Sram kurbel hat von hause aus schon 22/36, ist in meinen augen die besser übersetzung für vorne bei 29er!

Ach und noch einen großen vorteil hat man mit 2fach, man setzt nicht so schnell auf !


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also 3fach werden nur die leute vermissen die berg runter noch ordentlich mittreten wollen. Aber selbst bei 2fach mit dem 38t blatt reicht das immer noch für über 45 kmh!
> 
> Das 24 blatt als kleinstes ist in den Alpen schon heftig, aber da kann man man ja auf ein 22t blatt von shimano zurückgreifen.
> Der umwerfer schaft den sprung von 22t nach 38t problemloss!
> ...



Hallo,

habe auch die SRAM-Kombi 22/36 am Nerve und muß sagen, da fehlt mir nichts.
Vorne 22 und hinten 36 passt prima.
Damit komme ich jeden Rampe hoch, die ich auch mit dem 26er Cube (3-fach) gefahren bin.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## FX111 (16. August 2013)

sneida schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe vorgestern mein neues nerve al29 9.9 in XL bekommen:
> 
> ...



Bin Ich jetzt Froh den Rahmen mal in XL zu sehen, Jetzt weiß ich das XL die richtige Größe ist schon allein wegen der Trinkflasche.


----------



## FX111 (16. August 2013)

Hi,

habe mir heute das Canyon Nerve 9.9 SL bestellt und zwar in XL. 

Nach dem es hier oft um die Größe ging war ich mir zwischenzeitlich etwas sehr unsicher. 

Ich habe 3 Cube´s und noch ein Crossbike, alle Bikes habe ich jeweils in den größten Größen und nie Probleme. 

Nach einem Anruf bei Canyon und der Messung meiner Körpermasse kam ein M Rahmen raus. Oh Gott nun war ich richtig unsicher.

Nach dem Messen meiner Bikes (Oberrohrlänge etc.) bin ich von den Maßen im Vergleich  immer genau zwischen L und XL gelandet. 

Obwohl hier rein technisch mit 190 m und einer SL von 90 nur ein L Rahmen in Frage kommt habe ich trotzdem XL bestellt, schon allein wegen der Möglichkeit die Trinkflasche vernünftig nutzen zu können. 

Hab ein Bekannten der den kleinsten Rahmen hat, da war es sehr kompliziert überhaupt ein Flaschenhalter mit Flasche reinzubekommen.

Nun freue ich mich auf die KW 40 (-;


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir heute das Canyon Nerve 9.9 SL bestellt und zwar in XL.
> 
> ...




Bei deiner größe ist L nun wirklich perfekt !

Eins versteh ich jetzt aber nun wirklich nicht, im zeitalter von trinkrucksäcken immer noch mit so ner ollen trinkflasche rumzugurken. 
Die macht am MTB mal so gar keinen sinn, besonders in der feucht nassen jahreszeit wo die dinger ständig mit Matsch beschossen werden.


Sich ein bike auszusuchen nur weil man dort eine trinkflasche reinbekommt, naja ...

Mir sind die fahreigenschaften dann doch wichtiger

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß mit dem neuen bike


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> super!!! vielen Dank für die Info. Werde dann wohl nach dem Wochenende meinen Dämpfer ausbauen und einschicken.
> 
> Gestern hat Canyon versucht bei mir anzurufen. Da bei uns (Bayern) Feiertag war hatte ich mein Handy aber nicht griffbereit. Bin gespannt ob sie es nochmal versuchen und was sie mir anbieten.




Ich hab meinen dämpfer nun dierekt an Toxoholics geschikt, einfach rechnungskopie vom bike dazulegen und eine kurze fehlerbeschreibung.

Garantiefälle werden inerhalb von 48h nach eingang abgearbeitet. Also nix mit 4 wochen warten und länger.

Dann sollte mein bike ja ende nächste woche wieder fitt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX111 (16. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei deiner größe ist L nun wirklich perfekt !
> 
> Eins versteh ich jetzt aber nun wirklich nicht, im zeitalter von trinkrucksäcken immer noch mit so ner ollen trinkflasche rumzugurken.
> Die macht am MTB mal so gar keinen sinn, besonders in der feucht nassen jahreszeit wo die dinger ständig mit Matsch beschossen werden.
> ...



Ich gebe Dir recht für längere Touren ist ein Trinkrucksack sinnvoll aber für nee Feierabendrunde habe ich keine Lust auf ein Rucksack.

Bin sowieso mehr ein Tourenbiker und da ich schon 3 Bikes habe brauche ich das, wenn man ehrlich ist nicht wirklich. Aber ich will es haben, notfalls hänge ich es an die Wand weils einfach schön aussieht. Ich gehe von aus ich bin nicht der einzigste mit ner BikeMeise hier.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir recht für längere Touren ist ein Trinkrucksack sinnvoll aber für nee Feierabendrunde habe ich keine Lust auf ein Rucksack.
> 
> Bin sowieso mehr ein Tourenbiker und da ich schon 3 Bikes habe brauche ich das, wenn man ehrlich ist nicht wirklich. Aber ich will es haben, notfalls hänge ich es an die Wand weils einfach schön aussieht. Ich gehe von aus ich bin nicht der einzigste mit ner BikeMeise hier.




Ich hab ja auch hin und wieder mal die trinkpulle am Bike gehabt, aber ständig den sand im mund war dann auch nicht so dolle...

Naja in größe L siehts zudem noch besser aus, da oberroh und sitzstreben eine linie bilden 

Mit der meise biste nicht alleine, ich hab auch 3 bikes. Wovon ich aber nur 2 nutze...
Das hardtail wird max 1mal im jahr bewegt damit es nicht einstaubt und ich wieder weis warum ich fully fahre


----------



## timit (16. August 2013)

Hi Jungs,

die aktuellen 2013er Modelle sind jetzt bis zu 250â¬ (7.9) reduziert. Da ja einige ihr Bike weniger als 30 Tage haben wollte ich mal Fragen ob sich schon jemand mit Canyon auseinander gesetzt hat wegen einer nachtrÃ¤glicher Preisanpassung?

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2013)

timit schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> die aktuellen 2013er Modelle sind jetzt bis zu 250â¬ (7.9) reduziert. Da ja einige ihr Bike weniger als 30 Tage haben wollte ich mal Fragen ob sich schon jemand mit Canyon auseinander gesetzt hat wegen einer nachtrÃ¤glicher Preisanpassung?
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe




Sollte da nochwas gehen ?

Ich hab jetzt mal eine mail an Canyon geschrieben, ich hoffe doch auf eine kulante antwort. Weil das Ã¤rgert mich schon!


----------



## timit (16. August 2013)

Nunja, prinzipiell hast du ja 30 Tage RÃ¼ckgaberecht bei Canyon. Du kÃ¶nntest also theoretisch dein Bike zurÃ¼ck geben und dir ein neues fÃ¼r den gÃ¼nstigeren Preis erwerben. 

Wenn es nur um 50-100â¬ gehen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤re mir das ganze relativ gleich und den Aufwand nicht Wert aber 250â¬ ist schon ein Wort.


----------



## timit (17. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sollte da nochwas gehen ?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal eine mail an Canyon geschrieben, ich hoffe doch auf eine kulante antwort. Weil das ärgert mich schon!



Habe ich auch getan, hätte heute auch angerufen aber das Callcenter ist ja leider Samstags nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Stiff88 (17. August 2013)

Wie lautet denn die Bezeichnung des Steckachsensystems vorne/hinten.

Hätte gerne ein paar stabile Laufräder, die mehr vertragen können als die Crossride. 
Ich wiege mit Rucksack max. 75kg.
Hab mein Nerve in M und bin 183.

Wer hat denn Ideen für Laufräder? 

Wichtig stabil und steif und nicht zu teuer...Bis 500
Normale Speichen, kein Systemlaufrad..

Spank find ich ganz cool...


----------



## olihT (18. August 2013)

Na Prima. Mein Dämpfer ist nun auch ein Fall für Toxoholic . Kein Unterschied zwischen den Stellungen CTD. Auch beim überprüfen des SAG letzte Woche hatte ich Probleme die 20% hinzubekommen. Und ich dachte das CTD Problem sei behoben .

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (18. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Na Prima. Mein Dämpfer ist nun auch ein Fall für Toxoholic . Kein Unterschied zwischen den Stellungen CTD. Auch beim überprüfen des SAG letzte Woche hatte ich Probleme die 20% hinzubekommen. Und ich dachte das CTD Problem sei behoben .
> 
> Gruß




An den gabeln ist es ja behoben, jetzt mucken wohl die dämpfer rum ...




Stiff88 schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn die Bezeichnung des Steckachsensystems vorne/hinten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach dir mal keine gedanken über deine laufräder, bei deinem gewicht halten die locker !


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

Stiff88 schrieb:


> Ich wiege mit Rucksack max. 75kg.
> 
> Wer hat denn Ideen für Laufräder?
> 
> Wichtig stabil und steif und nicht zu teuer...Bis 500



75 kg = Fliegengewichtsklasse. Die halten schon, bei den paar Pfund. 

Wenn Laufräder, dann eine 
Mavic//ZT/DTswiss-Tune-Kombi/handmadeCandy-eingespeicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Weil das ärgert mich schon!



was jetzt.
Zuerst nicht warten können und teurer ein kaufen.
Jetzt weinen, weil > 300 euro günstiger in der Liste?

AL 29 ab 1698 euro



...schon ärgerlich


----------



## olihT (19. August 2013)

Diese Kunstoffbuchsen mit O-Ring oben und unten am Dämpfer am besten nicht mit schicken, oder ?

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Power-Valve (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> was jetzt.
> Zuerst nicht warten können und teurer ein kaufen.
> Jetzt weinen, weil > 300 euro günstiger in der Liste?
> 
> ...



Hab schon oefter gelesen, das Canyon sich da kulant verhaelt! Also ruhig anfragen wenn ihr in den letzten vier Wochen bestellt hattet!


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Diese Kunstoffbuchsen mit O-Ring oben und unten am Dämpfer am besten nicht mit schicken, oder ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thilo




Ich hab den so wie er ist eingeschickt ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2013)

Nicht ärgern George, hast ja das schwarz-weiße bestellt (welches schon ausverkauft ist!) und nur das acid-storm ist reduziert...beträfe also eher mich


----------



## Marcus-HH (20. August 2013)

Sofern das Rad bestellt und noch nicht abgeholt wurde, wird die Reduzierung scheinbar anstandslos angerechnet...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. August 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Sofern das Rad bestellt und noch nicht abgeholt wurde, wird die Reduzierung scheinbar anstandslos angerechnet...



Was aus meiner Sicht sehr kulant ist. Ansonsten ist es eben Pech, dafür fährt man das Rad ja auch schon eine Zeit lang.

Übrigens: Wenn die Räder teurer geworden wären, hätte ja wahrscheinlich auch keiner freiwillig nachgezahlt. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## pienza1 (20. August 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Was aus meiner Sicht sehr kulant ist. Ansonsten ist es eben Pech, dafür fährt man das Rad ja auch schon eine Zeit lang.
> 
> Übrigens: Wenn die Räder teurer geworden wären, hätte ja wahrscheinlich auch keiner freiwillig nachgezahlt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rodriguez,

kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen, was Du für ein Navi, Tacho und die Satteltasche an Deinem 8.9 montiert hast ??

Danke
pienza1


----------



## Rodriguez06 (20. August 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Hallo Rodriguez,
> 
> kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen, was Du für ein Navi, Tacho und die Satteltasche an Deinem 8.9 montiert hast ??
> 
> ...



Klar 

Der Tacho ist ein einfacher Sigma 1609 mit Kabel, da ich mit den Funktachos nur Huddel hatte.

Die Satteltasche ist von Rixen und Kaul mit Schnellverschluss. Größe Micro 100, die mir aber fast schon zu groß ist. Gibt es aber auch kleiner.

Das "Navi" ist ein Garmin Montana 650 mit Originalhalterung auf dem Vorbau. Ist ein ordentlicher Klotz, aber da ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin, ist mir das große Display wichtig. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.


Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_Radelt (20. August 2013)

Zu den Themen "Trinkflasche" und "22er Blatt" habe ich nach meinem AlpX dieses Jahres jeweils einen klaren Tipp.

800ml Trinkflasche mit Schmutzkappe bekommt man im Rahmen Größe L locker unter. Nach ein wenig Tuning mit der Bohrmaschine konnte ich sogar einen Halter benutzen, bei dem die Flasche nach oben raus gezogen werden muss. Und 800 Gramm Gewicht am Rad, statt in der Trinkblase auf dem Rücken zu schleppen ist bei einem Alpx Gold wert.

Ein 22er Blatt (bei 36er Kassette) macht in den Alpen definitiv Sinn. Trotz strammer Schenkel und Waden musste ich mit einem 24er an manchen Anstiegen die Segel streichen, obwohl das Bike noch hätte klettern können. Grip und Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hätten ausgereicht, aber da ich weder Kurschat noch Lakata heiße, war die Übersetzung zu dick. Im Vergleich zu meinen Mitfahren mit 3-Fach auf 26ern waren in diesen Extremsituationen zwei Zähne zu viel an der Kurbel. Also für die Alpen etc. dringend montieren.


----------



## Power-Valve (20. August 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> ... war die Übersetzung zu dick. Im Vergleich zu meinen Mitfahren mit 3-Fach auf 26ern waren in diesen Extremsituationen zwei Zähne zu viel an der Kurbel. Also für die Alpen etc. dringend montieren.



Vielleicht passt ja nen 20er Ritzel auf die Kurbel... vielleicht einfach mal probieren, die kosten nicht die Welt...


----------



## G_Radelt (20. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt ja nen 20er Ritzel auf die Kurbel... vielleicht einfach mal probieren, die kosten nicht die Welt...


Sorry, hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich mit einem 24er Blatt auf die Alpentour gegangen bin. Da der Umwerfer 38/22 wohl noch schafft, würde ich diese Kombi für die Alpen klar empfehlen.


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> 800ml Trinkflasche mit Schmutzkappe bekommt man im Rahmen Größe L locker unter. Nach ein wenig Tuning mit der Bohrmaschine konnte ich sogar einen Halter benutzen, bei dem die Flasche nach oben raus gezogen werden muss.



bei einem neuen Fahrrad die Bohrmaschine ansetzen? lol

 ( Kopfschüttel )


ps.muss canyon f. 130 Fw beim AL 29 Nerve den ganzen Rahmen ummodeln, 
oder kann man da bedenkenlos einen 130er Dämpfer verbauen? wg. Geo egal, Hauptsache 130 mm Dämpfer.


----------



## Power-Valve (20. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> bei einem neuen Fahrrad die Bohrmaschine ansetzen? lol
> 
> ( Kopfschüttel )


erst denken, dann posten... wo koennte er den Bohrer denn noch angesetzt haben? Am Flaschenhalter? Ja? Ah!



> ps.muss canyon f. 130 Fw beim AL 29 Nerve den ganzen Rahmen ummodeln,
> oder kann man da bedenkenlos einen 130er Dämpfer verbauen? wg. Geo egal, Hauptsache 130 mm Dämpfer.



klar kann man nen laengeren Daempfer einbauen...Dadurch aendert sich aber nicht nur  die Fahrwerksgeo. Beeinflusst genauso die Schaltung vorne und z.b. das Wippverhalten beim Treten. 
Wenn Geo egal, mach doch! Warum nicht gleich 150mm???


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Wenn Geo egal, mach doch! Warum nicht gleich 150mm???



ja eh....



ps. allein der Umstand, dass man überhaupt die gute Hilti aus dem Keller zerrren muss, f. eine Bohraktion, damit man einen Flaschenhalter postieren kann? lol 

an dem einen Rahmen passen 2 Flaschenhalter, je 0,7 L, ohne 
dass man was bohren muss. 

Fortschritt ist was Anderes? lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ja eh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat der dann noch ne Federung? Oder hängt die Pulle dann unterm Unterrohr?


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Hat der dann noch ne Federung? Oder hängt die Pulle dann unterm Unterrohr?



Starrgerüst, was sonst!
Bei Marathonstrecken wird Flüssigkeit benötigt. Sonst dehydriert man und ist 
am Ende noch tot wie ein Maus.


----------



## Power-Valve (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Starrgerüst, was sonst!
> Bei Marathonstrecken wird Flüssigkeit benötigt. Sonst dehydriert man und ist
> am Ende noch tot wie ein Maus.



Danke für die Erleuchtung!


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2013)

So das ging ja mal fix, der dämpfer ist heute wieder eingetrofen. 

Das CTD Boost Valve war fest und ein Dish Shock Rebuild wurde gemacht, was auch immer das sein mag.

Also nix 4-6 wochen warten!

Kompliment an Toxoholics


----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So das ging ja mal fix, der dämpfer ist heute wieder eingetrofen.
> 
> Das CTD Boost Valve war fest und ein Dish Shock Rebuild wurde gemacht, was auch immer das sein mag.
> 
> Also nix 4-6 wochen warten!




Hast du den Dämpfer einfach mit deiner Kaufrechnung zu Toxoholics geschickt? Und Wie hast du ihn verpackt? 
Ich hab zwar kein Nerve, aber hatte mal geplant eins zu kaufen, darum les ich hier mit....
Ist der CTD aus einem Stumpjumper


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2013)

Kopie vom kaufbeleg deines bikes dazu mit einer fehlerbeschreibung des Dämpfers.

Und dann ganz normal via karton versendet


----------



## Dinocek (21. August 2013)

wie hat sich denn der defekt jetzt genau geäußert?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2013)

Es gab keinen unterschied zwischen C T D


----------



## olihT (21. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So das ging ja mal fix, der dämpfer ist heute wieder eingetrofen.
> 
> Das CTD Boost Valve war fest und ein Dish Shock Rebuild wurde gemacht, was auch immer das sein mag.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Auf der HP steht ja, Garantiefälle werden innerhalb 48 Stunden bearbeitet. Meiner ist laut Paketverfolgung kurz vor deren Tür .

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2013)

So der Dämpfer macht jetzt was er soll und ich fahre in jetzt mit 20 psi weniger druck bei gleichen SAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So der Dämpfer macht jetzt was er soll und ich fahre in jetzt mit 20 psi weniger druck bei gleichen SAG



Okay, bei mir sind die Unterschiede auch sehr sehr minimal.
Diese woche und vor allem am Wochenende fahr ich ihn noch so, und nächste Woche habe ich sowieso wenig Zeit geht er zu Toxoholics 

Muss man sich da vorher anmelden oder einfach in nen Päckchen packen mit Kopie und Beschreibung hinschicken und gut ist?

Wie lange hats genau gedauert von bei der Post abgeben bis zum Wiedererhalt?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Okay, bei mir sind die Unterschiede auch sehr sehr minimal.
> Diese woche und vor allem am Wochenende fahr ich ihn noch so, und nächste Woche habe ich sowieso wenig Zeit geht er zu Toxoholics
> 
> Muss man sich da vorher anmelden oder einfach in nen Päckchen packen mit Kopie und Beschreibung hinschicken und gut ist?
> ...






GeorgeP schrieb:


> So das ging ja mal fix, der dämpfer ist heute wieder eingetrofen. 4 werktage.
> 
> Das CTD Boost Valve war fest und ein Dish Shock Rebuild wurde gemacht, was auch immer das sein mag.
> 
> ...



Bitte schön, einfach paket fertig machen und ab dafür


----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bitte schön, einfach paket fertig machen und ab dafür



Ah perfekt, Dankeschön!


----------



## Minigi (21. August 2013)

So morgen ist es soweit! Die erste große Ausfahrt steht an.


----------



## G_Radelt (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> bei einem neuen Fahrrad die Bohrmaschine ansetzen? lol
> 
> ( Kopfschüttel )
> 
> ...



Lieber @santakruzzifix, power-valve hat es gleich verstanden. Wo doch sogar Bohrer und Flaschenhalter in einem Satz stehen... ;-)
Wenn man bei einem alten Plastik-Flaschenhalter lediglich zwei neue Löcher bohren muss, um eine 800ml-Flasche inkl. Staubkappe (das ist ne verdammt große Flasche) mit so viel Freiraum im Rahmen unter zu bringen, dass man sie nach oben herausziehen kann, ohne hängen zu bleiben... dann ist das ist ziemlich gut! Bei einem Fully, das den Dämpfer stehend im Rahmen hat, funktioniert oft nur ein Flaschenhalter, bei dem man die Flasche seitlich herausziehen muss.

Und zum Thema Fortschritt: Gern lade ich Dich ein, mal eine Runde im Taunus oder noch besser am Tremalzo mit mir zu fahren. Wenn dein 26er Hardtail auf ebenem Untergrund dann bergauf keinen echten Vorteil bringt und mein 29er Fully auf den ruppigen steilen Anstiegen zwei mal so schnell klettert, kannst Du Dir schon mal einen ersten Eindruck vom Fortschritt machen. Bergab wird das nämlich nicht sehen können, denn erstens siehst Du vor lauter Geschüttel auf dem Hardtail nichts mehr und zweitens verlierst Du mich nach wenigen Metern sowieso aus den Augen, weil Du das Tempo nicht gehen kannst. 
Zwei Flaschen machen nur auf großer Tour Sinn und für die viel bessere Performance in allen Lagen opfere ich gern eine Flasche. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Notfalls auch einen Doppel-Halter für zwei Flaschen nehmen kann oder einen Halter am Sattel o.Ä. montiere.

Zum Thema längerer Dämpfer: Damit würdest Du, wie schon geschrieben wurde, die Geometrie und somit die Kinematik kaputt machen. Ohne einen neuen Umlenkhebel kann das eigentlich nur schlechter werden. Von der "nicht mehr passenden" Front ganz abgesehen.
Wenn Du 130mm willst, solltest Du das Rotwild C1 FS 29 und das Radon Slide 130 29er mal anschauen. Die habe ich beide schon gefahren.
Einen 130mm Dämpfer gibt es übrigens nicht. Der Federweg ergibt sich immer aus dem Weg, den der Dämpfer macht und der jeweiligen Übersetzung durch Umlenkung etc.


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Bei einem Fully, das den Dämpfer stehend im Rahmen hat, funktioniert oft nur ein Flaschenhalter, bei dem man die Flasche seitlich herausziehen muss.
> 
> Ohne einen neuen Umlenkhebel kann das eigentlich nur schlechter werden. Von der "nicht mehr passenden" Front ganz abgesehen.
> Wenn Du 130mm willst, solltest Du das Rotwild C1 FS 29 und das Radon Slide 130 29er mal anschauen. Die habe ich beide schon gefahren.



Gut, dann nimmt man halt einen Trinkbeutel mit, wenn keine Flaschen passen.

Umlenkhebel hätte Canyon f. d. 2014er Modelle anbieten können. Wobei mir 110 mm evtl. sogar langen. Ob nun 110 mm FW oder 130 ist mir gerade Wurschd. 
Hauptsache ein 29er. 
Nö, Rotwild ist nix, zu viele Rahmenbrüche. Entweder ein Canyon Al 29 oder eine Slide 130?
Was schneller lieferbar ist. eh klar
Der Nachbar hat ein Niner29. Wer Klasse, wenn man mit den Canyon 29 f. 1689 euro den Hasenbeutel abhängen könnte. Dann schaut er blöd aus 
der Wäsch, der Bimbo...


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> So morgen ist es soweit! Die erste große Ausfahrt steht an.




Sehr sehr fein, gefällt mir

Wo hast du denn die blauen schrauben her und die blauen bremsgriffe?

Denn das fehlt an meinem bike noch 

Und wie ich sehe hast du auch ein Nerve Nerve


----------



## Minigi (22. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sehr sehr fein, gefällt mir
> 
> Wo hast du denn die blauen schrauben her und die blauen bremsgriffe?
> 
> ...


 
die Schrauben und Bremshebel habe ich mir in blau Pulverbeschichten lassen. Richtig es ist ein Schweizer Nerve, da in der Schweiz kein Canyon draustehen darf. Bekommen habe ich es aber aus Koblenz.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> die Schrauben und Bremshebel habe ich mir in blau Pulverbeschichten lassen. Richtig es ist ein Schweizer Nerve, da in der Schweiz kein Canyon draustehen darf. Bekommen habe ich es aber aus Koblenz.



Da scheint das nerve in der schweiz wohl nicht so gut angekommen sein, somit sind wir schon zu dritt mit einen nerve nerve

Die schrauben am Dämpfer sind doch aus Alu, die hätte man ja auch eloxieren lassen können, egal sieht trozdem top aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (22. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sehr sehr fein, gefällt mir
> 
> Wo hast du denn die blauen schrauben her und die blauen bremsgriffe?
> 
> Denn das fehlt an meinem bike noch



Ja das würde sehr gut passen. Finde dein "Tuning" sehr gelungen. Je öfter ich mir das Bild von deinem Bike anschaue, desto mehr spiele ich mit den Gedanken es auch zu tun 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Und wie ich sehe hast du auch ein Nerve Nerve


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. August 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> So morgen ist es soweit! Die erste große Ausfahrt steht an.



ich würde um den Dämpfer noch einen Damenstrumpf stülpen; 
damit das guute Kashima sich nicht abwetzt?


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ja das würde sehr gut passen. Finde dein "Tuning" sehr gelungen. Je öfter ich mir das Bild von deinem Bike anschaue, desto mehr spiele ich mit den Gedanken es auch zu tun




Du weist ja an wen du dich wenden kannst wenn du ein paar infos zu den teilen brauchst


----------



## tauchi (23. August 2013)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Dämpfer mit Remote für mein 8.9 zulegen soll. Was empfiehlt sich denn da?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Dämpfer mit Remote für mein 8.9 zulegen soll. Was empfiehlt sich denn da?



du kannst doch den vorhandenen umrüsten, soweit ich das noch richtig in erinnerung habe...


----------



## tauchi (23. August 2013)

Hatte nur überlegt weil ich Probleme mit dem Dämpfer habe (kein Unterschied in den CTD Modi) ob ich toxoholics gleich frage ob die den Dämpfer gegen einen anderen tauschen (ggf gegen Aufzahlung natürlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Hatte nur überlegt weil ich Probleme mit dem Dämpfer habe (kein Unterschied in den CTD Modi) ob ich toxoholics gleich frage ob die den Dämpfer gegen einen anderen tauschen (ggf gegen Aufzahlung natürlich)




Also wenn du den gegen einen höherwertigen tauschen willst, dann kannst du das nur über Canyon machen. Wenn überhaupt!

Frag doch Toxo ob sie dir den auf Remote ümrüsten können, einfach mal kurz anrufen.


Edit:  Hab mir das mal gerade auf der website angeschaut, da ist wohl nix mit umbauen. Da kannst nur einen neuen dämpfer für 475 kaufen und dann ist das teil noch in gold


----------



## Power-Valve (23. August 2013)

aaalso. Es gibt nen Nachruest Kit fuer die Gabel mitsamt Vorbereitung fuer den Stossdaempfer. Leider muss dieser gegen einen mit Remoteanschluss getauscht werden.
_This kit converts any CTD fork to a remote CTD. It comes with a dual remote lever that can actuate the Climb/Trail/Descent features on your CTD fork and shock simultaneously if you have a CTD Remote Rear Shock. A normal CTD shock cannot be retrofitted with the remote system, you would need to purchase a remote CTD shock Kit includes: Kit includes 820-00-881 Dual CTD Lever - 820-05-227 Remote fitting kit_
http://activesport.co.uk/shop/artic...guFN5p&shop_param=cid=3409&aid=DUELCTDREMOTE&


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2013)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, der dämpfer muss dann neu


----------



## olihT (23. August 2013)

Jupp, das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich bestätigen. Den kann man nicht umrüsten. 

Mein Dämpfer wurde ratzfatz bearbeitet. Es hat mich auch ein Techniker angerufen. Er meinte mein  Problem bezüglich kein Unterschied bei der CTD Dämpfung sei keins. Der Dämpfer macht das, wofür er vorkonfiguriert ist. Auf dem Dämpfer stehen an der Seite Werte drauf, die wohl nicht zu meinem Gewicht passen.

Erklärung:
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen.../Content/Rear_Shocks/2013FLOATCTDfactory.html
und eventuell
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=645411

Dieses "Tune" Thema kann man an sein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Er hat mir eine Einstellung auf S Empfohlen. Dies würde gut zu meinem Gewicht passen. Ich würde dann auch einen Unterschied zwischen T und D merken.

Wieso wird man eigentlich nicht beim kauf solche Möglichkeiten hingewiesen? Der Techniker jedenfalls war super. Sehr freundlich, er hat sich Zeit genommen, um mir das eigentliche Problem zu erklären. Echt toll. 

Wegen dem SAG wurde was auf Garantie gewechselt. Verstanden habe ich es erstmal nicht .

Doof ist nur, er meinte, der Dämpfer gehe gestern noch raus. Die Rechnung sagt aber leider: Versand nach Zahlungseingang.  Dieses WE ist es dann wohl Essig. 

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## backstein689 (23. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Jupp, das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich bestätigen. Den kann man nicht umrüsten.
> 
> Mein Dämpfer wurde ratzfatz bearbeitet. Es hat mich auch ein Techniker angerufen. Er meinte mein  Problem bezüglich kein Unterschied bei der CTD Dämpfung sei keins. Der Dämpfer macht das, wofür er vorkonfiguriert ist. Auf dem Dämpfer stehen an der Seite Werte drauf, die wohl nicht zu meinem Gewicht passen.
> 
> ...



Okay...was wiegst du?

Und was kostet der Spaß jetzt?
Bzw. berechnen sie dir was für die Diagnose, das das CTD an sich funktioniert?

Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt, was ich zu meinem Dämpfer höre. Hab ihn  heute morgen los, dann müsste ich Dienstag ja was hören.
 @GeorgeP wie stark sind denn jetzt die Unterschiede an deinem Dämpfer?


----------



## olihT (23. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Okay...was wiegst du?
> 
> Und was kostet der Spaß jetzt?
> Bzw. berechnen sie dir was für die Diagnose, das das CTD an sich funktioniert?
> ...



Ich wiege ohne Rucksack 102 kg. Preis ist 51 Euro.


----------



## backstein689 (23. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ich wiege ohne Rucksack 102 kg. Preis ist 51 Euro.




fragt canyon bei der Radbestellung nicht sogar nach dem Gewicht?
ICh verstehe echt nicht, warum die Radhersteller die Dämpfer nicht besser anpassen, sondern alles nur auf "M" auslegen.
Gerade bei XL Rahmen kann man ja davon ausgehen, dass der Fahrer sich auf die 100 kg zu bewegt.

Aber mehr berechnen sie dir nicht?


----------



## tauchi (23. August 2013)

Also ich bin mit 85kg meiner Meinung nach im Durchschnitt. Mein Dämpfer zeigt aber auch keine Unterschiede bei CTD


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Okay...was wiegst du?
> 
> Und was kostet der Spaß jetzt?
> Bzw. berechnen sie dir was für die Diagnose, das das CTD an sich funktioniert?
> ...




Mein dämpfer macht jetzt genau das was er soll, in stellung C ist er jetzt schön straff und macht bei groben schlägen auf !

Bei mir war das boost valve fest und wurde erneuert und ein dish shock rebuild. Was auch immer das sein mag ???


----------



## tauchi (23. August 2013)

Und warum kostet das dann 50â¬ wenn der DÃ¤mpfer Defekt war? Ich dachte, das ist eine Garantieleistung!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2013)

So ich hab dann mal meinen schlecht wetter LRS mit Conti MK II und Panaracer Rampage durch die gegend gescheucht.

Läuft wie ein sack nüsse hat aber grip und traktion on mass, also genau das was man in der nass kalten jahreszeit so braucht 

Man bin ich froh wenn der andere LRS wieder drinne ist ...

Achja ist ja Sommer, also dann auch einen blümchen sommerfoto 













tauchi schrieb:


> Und warum kostet das dann 50 wenn der Dämpfer  Defekt war? Ich dachte, das ist eine Garantieleistung!?




Weil sein dämper nicht defekt war, sondern das standart tune nicht zu seinem gewicht gepasst hat. 
Die anpassung kostet halt geld ....


----------



## backstein689 (23. August 2013)

tauchi schrieb:


> Und warum kostet das dann 50 wenn der Dämpfer Defekt war? Ich dachte, das ist eine Garantieleistung!?



olihTs Dämpfer war ja nicht defekt, aber der Tune war nicht auf sein Gewicht angepasst.

Ich habe nach dem Kosten gefragt, da auf dem Toxoholics Einsendeformular steht, dass eine Diagnosegebühr erhoben wird, wenn kein Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## olihT (23. August 2013)

Doch, einen defekt hat es gegeben. Auf Garantie wurde eine Shox Hydr. Dichtung getauscht. Die beeinflusst den SAG. 

Die 51 Euro sind für die Modifikation.

Gruß


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Doch, einen defekt hat es gegeben. Auf Garantie wurde eine Shox Hydr. Dichtung getauscht. Die beeinflusst den SAG.
> 
> Die 51 Euro sind für die Modifikation.
> 
> Gruß



Trotzdem Frechheit 

Da kauft man sich einen XL Rahmen für 2 Meter Lulatsche und wird mit einem 70kg-Hobbit-Dämpfer abgespeist. 

Für 50 Piepen darf man dann modifizieren lassen und soll noch froh sein,
dass diese Gebaren i.O. sind.

so was hat immer ein Geschmäckleh... ( wie ist denn die Stellungnahme von canyon, so allgemein zu den "Mehraufwandskosten" ? 

gibt es da irgend eine Kulanz? evtl. 2 Reifen für mau/lau? oder so?
( das schwarze Slide 130 - 29 schaut eh pornomässiger aus; mehr soog i need )


----------



## olihT (24. August 2013)

Bevor ich mich für Canyon entschieden hatte, hatte ich mir auch Fullys von  Cube, Scott, BMC angeschaut. Zu Trek bin ich nicht mehr gekommen, da stand meine Entscheidung zum Nerve schon fest. Jedenfalls wurde dem  Thema Gewicht bei keinem Händler große Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.

Ich denke das ist kein Canyon Problem, sondern ein allgemeines Problem.

Gruß


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist kein Canyon Problem, sondern ein allgemeines Problem.



wohl eher ein Dämpfer-Herstellerproblem? 
Fox wird doch die Dämpfer kategorisieren können, lt. Qm..oder niecht? 

Dämpfer sind wohl eher Glücksach, was man gerade so bekommt?


----------



## backstein689 (24. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> wohl eher ein Dämpfer-Herstellerproblem?
> Fox wird doch die Dämpfer kategorisieren können, lt. Qm..oder niecht?
> 
> Dämpfer sind wohl eher Glücksach, was man gerade so bekommt?



Ja Fox weiß sicher Bescheid, aber Canyon kauft halt für 10000 Nerves 10000 gleiche Dämpfer^^

Ich fände es fair, da wenn man schon dieses PPS anbietet, beim Bestellen des Rads eine Tuning Anpassung anzubieten. Das sollte sich mit ca 30 mehr Kosten realisieren lassen. Bei den Metallfeder Dämpfern geht das ja so ähnlich.

Generell finde ich es fair, da mehr für zu bezahlen, denn beim XL Rahmen bekommt man ja sowieso schon mehr fürs Geld. Sprich: mehr Alu^^ und das kostet den Hersteller bares Geld. Also er macht mit nem XS Rahmen mehr Gewinn als mitm XL Rahmen. 
Darum würde ich gerne für ein Gewicht-Dämpfer-Tune noch was drauflegen und hab von Anfang an das passende Rad.


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Darum würde ich gerne für ein Gewicht-Dämpfer-Tune noch was drauflegen und hab von Anfang an das passende Rad.



das wär eine faire Gschichdd ?

So hat man halt das Trahrrah. Dämpfer aus bauen, zum Tuner schicken, paar Tage/Wochen warten, einbauen. 
Bei einer Alt-Möhre evtl. akzeptabel? Aber nicht an einer neuen Karre? 

kurz: Schlamperei von canyon ?


----------



## backstein689 (24. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> das wär eine faire Gschichdd ?
> 
> So hat man halt das Trahrrah. Dämpfer aus bauen, zum Tuner schicken, paar Tage/Wochen warten, einbauen.
> Bei einer Alt-Möhre evtl. akzeptabel? Aber nicht an einer neuen Karre?
> ...




Ja, denn dummes Beispiel: Als größerer Mensch baue ich mir ein größeres Bett und das kostet mehr an Holz.

Es grenzt war oft an Diskriminierung von großen Menschen, aber du beschwerst dich im Supermarkt ja auch nicht, dass du ne ganze Packung Nudeln brauchst, um satt zu werden und das 165cm Mädel vor dir an der Kasse mit ner Viertel Packung zufrieden ist.

Also daher bin ich froh, dass sie mir mehr Alu zum gleichen Preis verkaufen und dann würde ich gerne etwas drauflegen, damit sie mir von Werk aus (also canyon direkt bei der Montage des Rads) einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen.

Die Realität sieht so aus: Massenbestellungen drücken den Preis, Sonderwünsche kosten extra.


Sprich: Keine Schlamperei aber ein Service, der jedem Radhersteller bei gescheiter Vermarktung einen Wettberwerbsvorteil sichern würde.

Andernseits sind nur 6,4% der Menschen in Deutschland (auf der Welt noch weniger) über 190cm groß, sprich icg kann Canyon nicht vorwerfen diese 6,4% nicht vollkommen zufriedenstellen zu können.
(Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Körpergröße)

Und wer unter 1,90 über 90-95kg wiegt, ist entweder gut trainiert und muskelös oder hat genug Gewichtssparpotenzial, dass nach einem halben Jahr Radfahren der Dämpfer wieder zum Gewicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Sprich: Keine Schlamperei aber ein Service, der jedem Radhersteller bei gescheiter Vermarktung einen Wettberwerbsvorteil sichern würde.



Rose macht es so, ab einem gewissen fahrer gewicht bekommst du einen anderen dämpfer!

Wenn Canyon da was ändern sollte, darf man sowas nicht stillschweigend hin nehmen.
Ein kurzer freundlicher zweizeiler mit dem hinweis von Fox und mal auf eine antwort warten.

Es soll ja dann eine konstruktive Kritik sein und keine destruktive


----------



## backstein689 (24. August 2013)

Schicker Lenker mit dem "groben" CFK-Gewebe!


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Schicker Lenker mit dem "groben" CFK-Gewebe!




Das nennt sich UD Carbon, den lenker hatte ich noch über


----------



## olihT (24. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Rose macht es so, ab einem gewissen fahrer gewicht bekommst du einen anderen dämpfer!
> 
> Wenn Canyon da was ändern sollte, darf man sowas nicht stillschweigend hin nehmen.
> Ein kurzer freundlicher zweizeiler mit dem hinweis von Fox und mal auf eine antwort warten.
> ...


Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer wieder habe, werde ich einen freundlichen Zweizeiler schreiben.


----------



## backstein689 (24. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das nennt sich UD Carbon, den lenker hatte ich noch über




 hab mich gerade nochmal vergewissert, dass man Gewebe auch UD nennt, da es zwar aus Unidirektionalen Schichten/Faserbändern an sich besteht, aber durch die Verwebung die effektive Schicht bi/direktional wird.


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> hab mich gerade nochmal vergewissert, dass man Gewebe auch UD nennt, da es zwar aus Unidirektionalen Schichten/Faserbändern an sich besteht, aber durch die Verwebung die effektive Schicht bi/direktional wird.




Hatte jahrelang einen billigen EASTON-Carbonlenker....der hielt eweig, auch ohne UD, unidirektionaler Schicht/Faserbändern. Der hatte unter dem Gewebe einfach ein Plastik-Röhrl. 
War ein super Lenker....hielt > 10 Jahre, mehrere Stürze und wurde noch f. 25 euro bei ebay verkauft, an einen Türken. Der Lenker fährt heute wohl in der Türkei noch herum - wohl an einem Baumarkfahrrad?



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Rose macht es so, ab einem gewissen fahrer gewicht bekommst du einen anderen dämpfer!



nur hat Rose keine vernünftige 29"er Modelle, die nach Was aus schauen

die Lenkergriffe schauen aus wie Wurstblinker oder Negerpen-Dildos ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (24. August 2013)

hmmm. Ich wollte gerade die Dämpferschrauben säubern. Da hängt noch etwas Schraubensicherung im Gewinde. Habe mir extra im Fachhandel (also nix Baumarkt - Geiz ist Geil Schrott) M8er Gewindebohrer und Schneideisen besorgt. Tja, das war ein Satz mit x. Ist kein Standard M8 x 1,25. 

*grml*


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Tja, das war ein Satz mit x. Ist kein Standard M8 x 1,25.



Was ist es dann?


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> hmmm. Ich wollte gerade die Dämpferschrauben säubern. Da hängt noch etwas Schraubensicherung im Gewinde. Habe mir extra im Fachhandel (also nix Baumarkt - Geiz ist Geil Schrott) M8er Gewindebohrer und Schneideisen besorgt. Tja, das war ein Satz mit x. Ist kein Standard M8 x 1,25.
> 
> *grml*




Mit einem fön heiß machen dann löst sich der rest der schraubensicherung.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> nur hat Rose keine vernünftige 29"er Modelle, die nach Was aus schauen
> 
> die Lenkergriffe schauen aus wie Wurstblinker oder Negerpen-Dildos ?




Lass mir meine Wurstblinker griffe


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. August 2013)

Habe eine Frage zur Leitungsverlegung der Reverb Stealth beim Nerve 29 9.9:

laut Canyon wird die Leitung der Stealth komplett im Rahmen verlegt, dort findet sich allerdings keine Angabe bei welchen Modellen das funktionieren soll.
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=250&page=2

Kann jemand bitte mal ein oder mehrere Bilder posten von der Stelle, an der die Leitung aus dem Rahmen austritt? Evtl. auch wie Ihr die leitung weiter verlegt/befestigt habt.
Es gibt eine Öffnung im unteren Teil des Sitzrohrs, und ich vermute, dass diese für die Leitung der Stealth vorgesehen ist. Bin mir aber eben nicht ganz sicher.

Danke vorab ud ride on


----------



## TaunusRider (25. August 2013)

Habe gerade in der Garage nachgeschaut:

Am Sitzrohr ist links zwischen den Lagerpunkten des Dämpfers ein Austritt mit Gummitülle.

Dann wird der Zug in einem Bogen außen oberhalb des Tretlagers verlegt.

Das Unterrohr hat zwei Gewindepunkte oben liegen, die mit Gummistopfen verdeckt sind. Ein Gewinde unterhalb der Flaschenhaltergewinde und ein Gewinde oberhalb, fast am Lenkrohr.

Mit den Flaschenhaltergewinden sind also 4 Befestigungspunkte da, um den Stealth-Zug oben auf dem Unterrohr zu befestigen.


----------



## Dinocek (25. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zur Leitungsverlegung der Reverb Stealth beim Nerve 29 9.9:
> 
> laut Canyon wird die Leitung der Stealth komplett im Rahmen verlegt, dort findet sich allerdings keine Angabe bei welchen Modellen das funktionieren soll.
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=250&page=2
> ...



ja, das ist der ausgang wo die leitung wieder rauskommt!
ab da habe ich sie parallel zur bremsleitung hochgelegt!

grüße


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. August 2013)

TaunusRider schrieb:


> Das Unterrohr hat zwei Gewindepunkte oben liegen, die mit Gummistopfen verdeckt sind. Ein Gewinde unterhalb der Flaschenhaltergewinde und ein Gewinde oberhalb, fast am Lenkrohr.
> 
> Mit den Flaschenhaltergewinden sind also 4 Befestigungspunkte da, um den Stealth-Zug oben auf dem Unterrohr zu befestigen.



Ähm? Der Zug soll auf dem Unterrohr verlegt werden? Die Gummistopfen habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber nie verstanden wozu sie da sind...

Und womit soll der Zug dort befestigt werden wenn die Gummistopfen raus sind??? Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto posten wie Du das da gemacht hast?

Finde die Variante von Dinotec parallel zur Bremsleitung irgendwie logischer.


----------



## Dinocek (25. August 2013)

bin grad leider nicht zugause, aber wenn du willst könnt ich heut abend mal n'paar fotos hochladen...


----------



## GeorgeP (25. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Ähm? Der Zug soll auf dem Unterrohr verlegt werden? Die Gummistopfen habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber nie verstanden wozu sie da sind...
> 
> Und womit soll der Zug dort befestigt werden wenn die Gummistopfen raus sind??? Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto posten wie Du das da gemacht hast?
> 
> Finde die Variante von Dinotec parallel zur Bremsleitung irgendwie logischer.




Das sind so halb offene befestigung klemmen, die sehen so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (25. August 2013)

Hab es auch er mit Schellen auf dem Unterrohr versucht, sah doof aus. Jetzt liegt es parallel an der Bremsleitung, das geht am besten und sieht sauber aus...


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Hab es auch er mit Schellen auf dem Unterrohr versucht, sah doof aus. Jetzt liegt es parallel an der Bremsleitung, das geht am besten und sieht sauber aus...



Kannst Du mal ein oder zwei Fotos posten wie Du die Leitung dort verlegt hast, wo sie aus dem Rahmen herauskommt? Danke


----------



## Power-Valve (25. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein oder zwei Fotos posten wie Du die Leitung dort verlegt hast, wo sie aus dem Rahmen herauskommt? Danke



Die kommt auf der linken Seite an besagter Stelle raus und macht dann den Bogen der Bremsleitung mit... weiter vorne waren schon Fotos...


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. August 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Die kommt auf der linken Seite an besagter Stelle raus und macht dann den Bogen der Bremsleitung mit... weiter vorne waren schon Fotos...



Ja, habe ich jetzt auch gesehen... Seite 27. Danke


----------



## olihT (27. August 2013)

Gerade war UPS da . Auf dem Dämpfer stehen nun folgende Werte:

Rebound Tune M
Velocity Tune F
Boost Valve Tune 300

Werde ihn gleich einbauen  und berichten.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2013)

So da ich mich ja bei meiner letzten tour doch etwas heftiger gemault habe, no hander head over
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, und ich erst mal für eine woche pausieren muß, hab ich dann heute an meiner gabel den kleinen service gemacht.
Meine gabel sprach im vergleich zu anderen schon recht gut an, aber nach dem service ist das jetzt echt SAHNE 


Wer sich über ein holziges ansprechen beschwert sollte einfach nur den kleinen service machen oder machen lassen !


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Hallo, weiß einer von Euch woher die 500gr Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen kommen soll ?

Nerve AL 9.9 SL 2013  *11,6kg*

Nerve AL 9.9 SL 2014  *12,1kg*

Die Ausstattung ist bis auf die Reifen, dem Innenlager (ca. 20gr) und einen 2cm breiteren Lenker (ca. 10gr) beim 2014er insofern identisch dass auch bei geändertem Sattel dieser gleich wiegt.

Irgendwie sind im Allg. die 2014 Modelle schwerer geworden. Hat Canyon nun einen realistischeren Wert angegeben als 2013 ? 

Danke für eine Aufklärung.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß einer von Euch woher die 500gr Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen kommen soll ?
> 
> Nerve AL 9.9 SL 2013  *11,6kg*
> 
> ...



Das alte gewicht war etwas zu weit vom realen weg, ohne pedale kam das alte auch auf 12,1-12,3 KG

Du kennst ja meine teileliste, und ohne pedale komme ich so gerade eben auf 11,5 Kg


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Danke  Dann brauch ich mich nicht beeilen mit dem Kauf...

Ja kenne ich und plane auch gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Danke  Dann brauch ich mich nicht beeilen mit dem Kauf...
> 
> Ja kenne ich und plane auch gerade




Da du ja eh die laufräder ändern willst, würde ich mir das 8.9 mal anschauen !


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Ich überlege auch das 8.9 zu nehmen, da ist schon alles XT und auch mit den Avid 7 welche die besseren und leichteren Bremsen sind im vgl. zu den Avid 3. Da rechnen sich die 300 Euro mehr zum 8.9.
Mit den DT 240 / ZTR Crest in tubeless und leichteren Reifen sollte 1kg locker machbar sein. Dann noch ein paar Kleinteile wie Griffe, Vorbau, Sattelklemme, dann wäre ich auch bei 11.x kg.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch das 8.9 zu nehmen, da ist schon alles XT und auch mit den Avid 7 welche die besseren und leichteren Bremsen sind im vgl. zu den Avid 3. Da rechnen sich die 300 Euro mehr zum 8.9.
> Mit den DT 240 / ZTR Crest in tubeless und leichteren Reifen sollte 1kg locker machbar sein. Dann noch ein paar Kleinteile wie Griffe, Vorbau, Sattelklemme, dann wäre ich auch bei 11.x kg.



Lenker und sattelstütze bringen bis zu 250g !

Damit kommst du locker unter die 12 Kg


----------



## Dinocek (27. August 2013)

freaks ;-)


----------



## olihT (27. August 2013)

So, gerade ein Tour gemacht. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Auch die 20% SAG konnte ich jetzt sauber einstellen. Prima 



			
				GeorgeP schrieb:
			
		

> So da ich mich ja bei meiner letzten tour doch etwas heftiger gemault habe, no hander head over
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich dachte das wäre normal. Habe gelesen, dass die Gabel 800 - 1000 km brauch bis sie richtig funktioniert.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> So, gerade ein Tour gemacht. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Auch die 20% SAG konnte ich jetzt sauber einstellen. Prima
> 
> 
> 
> und ich dachte das wäre normal. Habe gelesen, dass die Gabel 800 - 1000 km brauch bis sie richtig funktioniert.





Na das hört sich doch mal gut mit deinem dämpfer, ich würde mal höflich bei Canyon anklopfen !

Alles blödsinn, oder glaubst du all die gabeln in den test bikes die zu den zeitschriften gehen sind vorher eingefahren? Einfach einen kleinen service machen und sich an einer fluffigen gabel erfreuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (27. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Einfach einen kleinen service machen und sich an einer fluffigen gabel erfreuen.



gibts da denn ne anleitung o.ä. zu?

grüße


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> gibts da denn ne anleitung o.ä. zu?
> 
> grüße




Einfach mal bei youtube eingeben


----------



## Dinocek (27. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei youtube eingeben



ok, merci!!!


----------



## paskalle (27. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei youtube eingeben



Hast Du bitte mal für mich den Link dazu?

Danke


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

GeorgeP noch eine Frage zu deiner Dämpfer Reparatur.

Hat Toxoholic eine Versandbestätigung geschickt oder sonstig sich zum Abschluss der Reparatur gemeldet? Mein Dämpfer kam da gestern an, hab direkt einen Anruf bekommen wegen einer Bemerkung zur oberen Gleitbuchse, die ich ins Schreiben geschrieben habe. Der Mechaniker hat mir erzählt, dass er beim CTD kaum einen Unterschied misst und den Dämpfer dann aufmachen würde. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## olihT (28. August 2013)

@backstein689: Mein Dämper kam auch ohne Sendeverfolgung. Weiß gar nicht, ob UPS so was hat. Jedenfalls kenne ich das nur bei DHL.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> GeorgeP noch eine Frage zu deiner Dämpfer Reparatur.
> 
> Hat Toxoholic eine Versandbestätigung geschickt oder sonstig sich zum Abschluss der Reparatur gemeldet? Mein Dämpfer kam da gestern an, hab direkt einen Anruf bekommen wegen einer Bemerkung zur oberen Gleitbuchse, die ich ins Schreiben geschrieben habe. Der Mechaniker hat mir erzählt, dass er beim CTD kaum einen Unterschied misst und den Dämpfer dann aufmachen würde. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört.




Nein, aber ich hatte auch vergessen eine tel nummer sowie email anzugeben ...


----------



## backstein689 (28. August 2013)

okay, danke! Grad vorhin die Email bekommen, Dass er in den Versand geht. ich schreib später mal rein was gemacht wurde.

hoffentlich kommt er morgen


----------



## ralle1000 (30. August 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Zu den Themen "Trinkflasche" und "22er Blatt" habe ich nach meinem AlpX dieses Jahres jeweils einen klaren Tipp.
> 
> Ein 22er Blatt (bei 36er Kassette) macht in den Alpen definitiv Sinn. Trotz strammer Schenkel und Waden musste ich mit einem 24er an manchen Anstiegen die Segel streichen, obwohl das Bike noch hätte klettern können. Grip und Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hätten ausgereicht, aber da ich weder Kurschat noch Lakata heiße, war die Übersetzung zu dick. Im Vergleich zu meinen Mitfahren mit 3-Fach auf 26ern waren in diesen Extremsituationen zwei Zähne zu viel an der Kurbel. Also für die Alpen etc. dringend montieren.



Hi, schon gemacht, oder nur überlegt ?
Mir gehts eigentlich genauso, bei großen Steigungen ist mir der kleinste Gang noch etwas zu groß. -> 22 Blatt wäre da gut.
Geht das, was für ein Blatt würde sich da anbieten?
(Wenn ich das richtig geblickt habe, sind die Standard 2x10 Shimano Sätze nur bis 24 Zähne von Shimano gedacht.)


----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2013)

ralle1000 schrieb:


> Hi, schon gemacht, oder nur überlegt ?
> Mir gehts eigentlich genauso, bei großen Steigungen ist mir der kleinste Gang noch etwas zu groß. -> 22 Blatt wäre da gut.
> Geht das, was für ein Blatt würde sich da anbieten?
> (Wenn ich das richtig geblickt habe, sind die Standard 2x10 Shimano Sätze nur bis 24 Zähne von Shimano gedacht.)




Kannst du problemlos umbauen, einfach ein 22t shimano blatt nehmen! Das schaltet butterweich, hätte ich so nicht erwartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2013)

@ralle1000:hier wird dir geholfen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/kettenblatt?f=4294964100,2247,4294963438


----------



## Maxmara67 (30. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Oder noch etwas weniger
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lstütze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html
> 
> ...



Bisher noch nix mit der SuFu gefunden, deshalb hier mal die Frage: weiß jemand ob sich bei der reverb stealth vom Modell 2013 zu 2014 etwas geändert hat? Von dem Connectamajig mal abgesehen. Wenn nicht kann man sich ja die 30,- Euronen sparen und ne 2013er nehmen.

Danke


----------



## ralle1000 (30. August 2013)

@GeorgeP und Power-Valve
Danke für die Hinweise! dann werde ich dies mal ausprobieren
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-xt-m770-inner-chainring/rp-prod38185
war nur stutzig geworden, weil es canyon auf nachfrage nicht empfohlen hat.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2013)

ralle1000 schrieb:


> @_GeorgeP_ und Power-Valve
> Danke für die Hinweise! dann werde ich dies mal ausprobieren
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-xt-m770-inner-chainring/rp-prod38185
> war nur stutzig geworden, weil es canyon auf nachfrage nicht empfohlen hat.




Ist auch schnell erklärt, shimano gibt das nicht frei. Also darf Canyon auch nix anderes empfehlen.

Aber funktionieren tut es trozdem

und hier gibts das dann nochmal in günstig

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1196/a22536/kettenblatt-deore-fc-m590-22-zaehne.html?mfid=43


----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Bisher noch nix mit der SuFu gefunden, deshalb  hier mal die Frage: weiß jemand ob sich bei der reverb stealth vom  Modell 2013 zu 2014 etwas geändert hat? Von dem Connectamajig mal  abgesehen. Wenn nicht kann man sich ja die 30,- Euronen sparen und ne  2013er nehmen.
> 
> Danke




Gibt sonst keinen unterschied


----------



## G_Radelt (30. August 2013)

ralle1000 schrieb:


> Hi, schon gemacht, oder nur überlegt ?
> Mir gehts eigentlich genauso, bei großen Steigungen ist mir der kleinste Gang noch etwas zu groß. -> 22 Blatt wäre da gut.
> Geht das, was für ein Blatt würde sich da anbieten?
> (Wenn ich das richtig geblickt habe, sind die Standard 2x10 Shimano Sätze nur bis 24 Zähne von Shimano gedacht.)



Probiert habe ich es selbst noch nicht, aber es gibt ja genügend Leute, die bestätigen, dass es geht. Vor dem nächsten AlpX werde ich es testen. Auf den Hometrails reicht mir das 24er in allen Situationen.


----------



## ralle1000 (31. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ist auch schnell erklärt, shimano gibt das nicht frei. Also darf Canyon auch nix anderes empfehlen.
> 
> Aber funktionieren tut es trozdem
> 
> ...



Danke für die rückmeldungen!
Habs mal bestellt, mal sehen, ob ich es dies Jahr oder dann im nächsten Frühjahr einbaue !


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2013)

Werde mein 7.9er auch umbauen - aber schon kommende Woche - und zwar auf 36/22, weil ich mittlerweile denke, dass es mir noch besser taugt, 2x10 ist aber schon gut.


----------



## filiale (31. August 2013)

Holst Du Dir auch ne andere 2er Kurbel oder tauscht Du nur die Kettenblätter vom bestehenden 3er (das große ehemalige dritte Blatt braucht ja dann auch noch ein Bashguard wenn vorne die 3er Kurbel bleibt). Die Gewichtsersparnis von 3 auf 2 (bei anderer Kurbel) ist äußerst gering, dafür hat man den Nachteil des fehlendes Gangs (entweder groß oder klein). Daher würde mich interessieren warum wenn es nicht schon ab Werk verbaut wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Holst Du Dir auch ne andere 2er Kurbel oder tauscht Du nur die Kettenblätter vom bestehenden 3er (das große ehemalige dritte Blatt braucht ja dann auch noch ein Bashguard wenn vorne die 3er Kurbel bleibt). Die Gewichtsersparnis von 3 auf 2 (bei anderer Kurbel) ist äußerst gering, dafür hat man den Nachteil des fehlendes Gangs (entweder groß oder klein). Daher würde mich interessieren warum wenn es nicht schon ab Werk verbaut wäre.




Die 2013 modelle haben durchgängig 2fach kurbel, von daher braucht er nur die kettenblätter zu tauschen.

Die 2014 Modelle haben erst ab dem 9.9 2fach, muss man jetzt nicht verstehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die 2013 modelle haben durchgängig 2fach kurbel, von daher braucht er nur die kettenblätter zu tauschen.


Umwerfer ggf noch etwas korrigieren, fääddischsch 


GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die 2014 Modelle haben erst ab dem 9.9 2fach, muss man jetzt nicht verstehen


Gewicht und Praktikabilität 
Das Shimano immer noch nicht 36/22 anbietet, versteht nun wohl außer Shimano eh keiner... irgendwie aber auch egal, was will man bitte mit dem großen 40er KB in der Praxis alles anstellen??
So pflegt man dann irgendwie auch ne kl Portion gesteigerter Nutzwert & Individualität


----------



## filiale (31. August 2013)

Das war mir auch schon aufgefallen, erst ab 9.9 
Grund könnte sein, dass die schnellen und kräftigen MTB'ler auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wollen um etwas leichtes zu haben wobei die Einsteiger im MTB Segment eher die günstigeren Bikes kaufen und dementsprechend nicht so viel Kraft haben wodurch es besser ist für diese eine 3fach anzubieten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Grund könnte sein, dass die schnellen und kräftigen MTB'ler auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wollen um etwas leichtes zu haben wobei die Einsteiger im MTB Segment eher die günstigeren Bikes kaufen und dementsprechend nicht so viel Kraft haben wodurch es besser ist für diese eine 3fach anzubieten.


Ja, dann simma eindeutig die kräftigen Einsteiger in 2013,  warum die 2014er Einsteiger nun derart schwächeln


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das war mir auch schon aufgefallen, erst ab 9.9
> Grund könnte sein, dass die schnellen und kräftigen MTB'ler auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wollen um etwas leichtes zu haben wobei die Einsteiger im MTB Segment eher die günstigeren Bikes kaufen und dementsprechend nicht so viel Kraft haben wodurch es besser ist für diese eine 3fach anzubieten.




Deine überlegung scheint nicht ganz abwägig, was Canyon dann wieder macht ist dann total wiedersprüchlich.

Auf dem 7.9 werden dann race pellen aufgezogen um wahrscheinlich nicht über 13 KG zu kommen und ab dem 8.9 gibts AM pellen 

Ist irgendiew nicht durchdacht, wenn ich 3fach anbiete um einsteigern oder tourenfahrer eine größere bandbreite anzubieten dann aber bitte auch auf entsprechenden reifen.

Wenn ich dann ab dem model 9.9 nur 2fach anbiete um die sportlicheren biker anzusprechen dann aber bitte auch auf race pellen und nicht auf AM bereifung !

Naja nichts ist leichter getauscht als reifen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2013)

Nö, ist nach seiner Überlegung schon logisch: Die neuen Einsteiger brauchen leichtlaufendere Reifen, weil sie nicht die Kraft haben, wie die kräftigeren und eh technisch besseren Käufer der teureren Räderl 

Ich seh' den Conti X-King auch nicht so in Ri. AM, wie du... solide AM wären bei Conti für mich hinten MK und vorne Trail King, so ist das viel eher Mitschematsche-Kompromiss, der MK taugte mir hinten viel mehr als vorne wg. des nicht optimal Führungs- und Lenkverhalten in Kurven, wenn es schottriger oder auch feucht-wurzeliger wurde.
Aber, stimmt, nichts ist so einfach wie Reifentausch...einfach den einen Reifen nach vorne, den anderen nach hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nö, ist nach seiner Überlegung schon logisch: Die neuen Einsteiger brauchen leichtlaufendere Reifen, weil sie nicht die Kraft haben, wie die kräftigeren und eh technisch besseren Käufer der teureren Räderl
> 
> Ich seh' den Conti X-King auch nicht so in Ri. AM, wie du... solide AM wären bei Conti für mich hinten MK und vorne Trail King, so ist das viel eher Mitschematsche-Kompromiss, der MK taugte mir hinten viel mehr als vorne wg. des nicht optimal Führungs- und Lenkverhalten in Kurven, wenn es schottriger oder auch feucht-wurzeliger wurde.
> Aber, stimmt, nichts ist so einfach wie Reifentausch...einfach den einen Reifen nach vorne, den anderen nach hinten.




Der einzige grund ist das gewicht  weil ich hab ja 3fach um fehlende kraft und hohen rollwiederstand auszugleichen !

Also der Trailking ist schon overseized, das ist eher richtung enduro.

MKII und X-king ist schon tour / AM bereifung. Das der MK II am vorderrad jetzt keine offenbahrung ist, steht auf nem andern blatt pappier


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der einzige grund ist das gewicht  weil ich hab ja 3fach um fehlende kraft und hohen rollwiederstand auszugleichen !
> 
> Also der Trailking ist schon overseized, das ist eher richtung enduro.
> 
> MKII und X-king ist schon tour / AM bereifung.



Guckst du -->


Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich versuchs mal mit Highroller/Ardent. Falls mir der Rollwiderstand vorne zu groß sein sollte, kann ich immer noch nen Ardent draufziehen und den Highroller ans Downhillbike schrauben





GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also den rollwiederstand wirst du vorne nicht merken


----------



## hw71 (2. September 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden der Elixir 7 bei Nässe das Trompeten auszutreiben?


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2013)

hw71 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden der Elixir 7 bei Nässe das Trompeten auszutreiben?



Mach organische Beläge rein, wird damit deutlich besser. Die trickstuff hatte ich mal an der Elixier 9. war damit soweit zufrieden. Derzeit fahre ich die originalen organischen in der Elixier 7 und die sind bei Nässe auch ok. Aber so ganz kann man das quietschen nicht beseitigen.


----------



## Power-Valve (2. September 2013)

hw71 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden der Elixir 7 bei Nässe das Trompeten auszutreiben?



www.trickstuff.de Belaege... deutlich leiser...


----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

Das 9.9 hat eine 2fach Kurbel mit 24/38. Ich würde dies gerne auf 22/40 ändern.

Meine Frage: Kann der Umwerfer einen solchen Größenunterschied bewältigen ?


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das 9.9 hat eine 2fach Kurbel mit 24/38. Ich würde dies gerne auf 22/40 ändern.
> 
> Meine Frage: Kann der Umwerfer einen solchen Größenunterschied bewältigen ?




nope, 22/38 ist schon das äuserste. Nur aus neugier, was willst du mit nem 40ziger blatt?


----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

Ich fahre gerne und viel im Wiegetritt (Rücken entlasten). Da ist es gut wenn man auf der Ebenen nicht wie ein Hamster strampeln muß. Das ist nervig und kostet Kraft im Stehen.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2013)

Also im flachen trete ich so bis rund 40 Km/h kurzfristig. Danach geht mir die puste aus.

Naja wenn du so kleine kraftwerke in deinen beinen hast dann ist das 38t ne nummer zu klein 

Aber dann solltest du mit 24/40 doch gut hinkommen !


----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

Mir geht es nicht um die Endgeschwindigkeit sondern um die Trittfrequenz. Die wäre mir im Wiegetritt zu hoch, daher die Frage nach dem 40er Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (3. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also im flachen trete ich so bis rund 40 Km/h kurzfristig. Danach geht mir die puste aus.
> 
> Naja wenn du so kleine kraftwerke in deinen beinen hast dann ist das 38t ne nummer zu klein
> 
> Aber dann solltest du mit 24/40 doch gut hinkommen !


Jupp, geht mir auch so. 38/24er reicht mir auch. 22er hätte ich letztens gut gebrauchen können. Da bin ich eine Steigung hoch, was mit meinem 26er mit einem normalen 3er Blatt schon nicht ohne war. Wiegetritt kann ich mir bei einer richtig krassen Steigung nicht vorstellen. Müsste ich mal probieren.

Grundsätzlich finde ich die 2er Kurbel mit 38/22 sehr gut.


----------



## Power-Valve (3. September 2013)

nen 22er kostet ja nur 10 Euro, da probier ich das die Tage auch mal...


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Bei steilen Stücken merkt man den Unterschied zum 22er sehr deutlich


----------



## g1ccmo (4. September 2013)

Hallo miteinander, hab den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin nun auch nicht wirklich schlauer welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Bin 182cm groß, Schrittlänge 86 cm und Torsolänge 61 cm. Beim pps von Canyon ist Größe M rausgekommen. Aber alle bis auf einen hier im Forum (mit ähnlichen Größen Verhältnissen) tendieren zum L-Rahmen.Hab einen M-Rahmen vom Kollegen testen können, war ok zu fahren. Um wieviel merkt man einen größeren Rahmen?


----------



## Power-Valve (4. September 2013)

g1ccmo schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, hab den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin nun auch nicht wirklich schlauer welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Bin 182cm groß, Schrittlänge 86 cm und Torsolänge 61 cm. Beim pps von Canyon ist Größe M rausgekommen. Aber alle bis auf einen hier im Forum (mit ähnlichen Größen Verhältnissen) tendieren zum L-Rahmen.Hab einen M-Rahmen vom Kollegen testen können, war ok zu fahren. Um wieviel merkt man einen größeren Rahmen?



Im Zweifel lieber den kleineren Rahmen.

Ueberprueft halt deine Sitzposition: Sattelhoehe richtig einstellen (Ferse auf Pedal, Bein gestreckt). Dann sollte deine Kniescheibe lotrecht ueber der Pedalachse sein wenn die Kurbel waagerecht nach vorne steht. Im Zweifel den Sattel entsprechend vor oder zurueckverstellen.

Wenn das nicht geht, (Sattel geht nicht weit genug zurueck) brauchst du zwingend nen groesseren Rahmen.

Ansonsten ist der kleinere Rahmen handlicher. Wer gaaanz viel und sehr lang nur bergauf faehrt wird vielleicht zum groesseren Rahmen tendieren. Beim 29er steigt aber das Vorderrad eh fast nie, von daher m.m. nach nicht notwendig.
Bergab ist der kurze Rahmen immer angenehmer. Mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und wendiger.

LG
Uwe


----------



## turbo32 (4. September 2013)

Wenn es Dir hilft ,ich bin 180 cm ,SL 83 cm ,Torso 61 

Rahmen in M 


Etwas "mehr"hast Du ja zu bieten ....


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Der Sattel sollte 1-2cm höher sein als die "Ferseneinstelltechnik". Wer leicht spitz tritt, tritt effizienter.

Den Sattel bloß nicht zu weit zurückstellen. Wenn Du mehr nach unten als nach vorne trittst sparst Du Energie. Daher kann die Kniescheibe auch etwas vor der Pedalachse sein.

Die allg. Einstellempfehlungen gelten nicht immer für alle, letztlich muß man es testen.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2013)

g1ccmo schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander, hab den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin nun auch nicht wirklich schlauer welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll. Bin 182cm groß, Schrittlänge 86 cm und Torsolänge 61 cm. Beim pps von Canyon ist Größe M rausgekommen. Aber alle bis auf einen hier im Forum (mit ähnlichen Größen Verhältnissen) tendieren zum L-Rahmen.Hab einen M-Rahmen vom Kollegen testen können, war ok zu fahren. Um wieviel merkt man einen größeren Rahmen?




Ich bin noch ein wenig größer und ich fahre auch M, es ist einfach wendiger.

Der größere rahmen streckt dich mehr, bzw du sitzt dann dermasen im bike das du kaum druck auf das vorderrad bekommst.
Manche mögen ja so eine sitzposition, mein fall ist das nicht.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin noch ein wenig größer und ich fahre auch M, es ist einfach wendiger.
> 
> Der größere rahmen streckt dich mehr, bzw du sitzt dann dermasen im bike das du kaum druck auf das vorderrad bekommst.
> Manche mögen ja so eine sitzposition, mein fall ist das nicht.



Oh cool, kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild von Deinem AL 29 von der Seite machen, wie bei Dir dir Überstandshöhe ist (Sattel zu Lenker). Ich habe 183 mit SL89. Welche Schrittlänge hast Du ? Kann man bei Größe M überhaupt die Sattelstütze weit genug reusziehen bei Deiner Schrittlänge ? Ich würde nämlich überlegen ein L zu holen.

Danke für eine Info / Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2013)

Ich hab eine SL von 87cm, die sattelstütze ist noch gut 13cm im Sitzrohr. 
8cm müssen noch verbleiben, also gehen da noch gut 5cm raus !


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Das ist natürlich sehr geil...dann kann ich auch M nehmen und hab was zum spielen 

Herzlichen Dank !


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Das ist ne 400mm Sattelstütze ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2013)

Hi @filiale
ich habe 182/90 fahre L und auf George's Bike sitzend das Gefühl: So stelle ich mir eine 27.5er Sitzposition vor  noch zwei Zentimeter mehr Schrittlänge als er...hmm...würde ich nicht ohne Probefahrt kaufen 
Aber jeder hat eben unterschiedliche Vorlieben an die Sipo, viel Glück bei der richtigen Wahl


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Ich fahre auf alle Fälle vorher hoch. Sind nur 90km von mir. Und dann entscheide ich ob es überhaupt ein Canyon wird und wenn, ob es das AL 29er als M oder L.
Aber vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Schmankerl von Canyon (andere Modelle) bei denen ich mit dem Gewicht des Bikes im allg. etwas runter komme. Mal schauen.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (4. September 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1457866

Hallo, weiß einer was der Schwachsinn soll, dass an dem Bike 2 Hebel zum blockieren der Federung sind. Habs mir nämlich bestellt und bin grad sehr verwundert! Eigentlich hat doch auch der 2014er Hebel die Möglichkeit beide Federelemente zusammen anzusteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe79 (4. September 2013)

Der ein oder andere wird sicher gern vorne und hinten separat schalten...


----------



## Maxmara67 (4. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin noch ein wenig größer und ich fahre auch M, es ist einfach wendiger.
> 
> Der größere rahmen streckt dich mehr, bzw du sitzt dann dermasen im bike das du kaum druck auf das vorderrad bekommst.
> Manche mögen ja so eine sitzposition, mein fall ist das nicht.



Größe L finde ich, bei 180cm, absolut genial für mich.
Aber wie Du schon richtig sagst: Manche mögen diese Sitzposition, andere halt eine andere.


----------



## Maxmara67 (4. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


>



Die grauen Mauer als Kontrast finde ich schon ziemlich gelungen wenn ich ehrlich bin. Respect!

Das Bike ein bissl bunt, aber auch das ist ja Geschmacksache. 
Alles in allem eine sehr coole Aufnahme.


----------



## Scholzi (4. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin noch ein wenig größer und ich fahre auch M, es ist einfach wendiger.
> 
> Der größere rahmen streckt dich mehr, bzw du sitzt dann dermasen im bike das du kaum druck auf das vorderrad bekommst.
> Manche mögen ja so eine sitzposition, mein fall ist das nicht.


Hallo, häng mich hier mal rein, bin ganz deiner Meinung u.wundere mich, dass hier überwiegend im SL-Grenzfall eher zum größeren Rahmen gegriffen wurden. Habe das 29 AL 9.9 bei 180 cm u. SL 85 in M bestellt. Fahre 26er Nerve 9.9 SL in M seit 4 Jahren. Tip: Bin sehr zufrieden mit einer 380 mm KS Supernatural (125 mm) Variostütze u. habe deshalb fürs 29er auch gleiche- in 420 mm bestellt. Kostet < 180.- bei Bike24.de. Ich will nie mehr ohne;-) Kurze Frage zur Übersetzung, hat der Umwerfer nach Tausch des 24er zum 22er schalttechnisch keine Probleme gemacht?

Danke im Voraus u. Gruß aus Österreich


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Die grauen Mauer als Kontrast finde ich schon ziemlich gelungen wenn ich ehrlich bin. Respect!
> 
> Das Bike ein bissl bunt, aber auch das ist ja Geschmacksache.
> Alles in allem eine sehr coole Aufnahme.




Naja das rot vom sattel stört, das stimmt. Wird aber bei nächster gelengenheit geändert


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo, häng mich hier mal rein, bin ganz deiner Meinung u.wundere mich, dass hier überwiegend im SL-Grenzfall eher zum größeren Rahmen gegriffen wurden. Habe das 29 AL 9.9 bei 180 cm u. SL 85 in M bestellt. Fahre 26er Nerve 9.9 SL in M seit 4 Jahren. Tip: Bin sehr zufrieden mit einer 380 mm KS Supernatural (125 mm) Variostütze u. habe deshalb fürs 29er auch gleiche- in 420 mm bestellt. Kostet < 180.- bei Bike24.de. Ich will nie mehr ohne;-) Kurze Frage zur Übersetzung, hat der Umwerfer nach Tausch des 24er zum 22er schalttechnisch keine Probleme gemacht?
> 
> Danke im Voraus u. Gruß aus Österreich




Also an meinem Enduro will ich auch nicht mehr ohne, das Nerve ist nur für die feierabendrunde und um strecke zu machen. Da geht das noch ohne.

Das 22t blatt macht kein problem, ich selber habs an meinem bike noch nicht montiert.Ich hatte aber das vergnügen diese kombi an einem Giant zu testen


----------



## olihT (5. September 2013)

Also der Canyon Rahmengrößenrechner hatte (und macht es immer noch) Größe L (19") empfohlen. Dies meinte auch der Servicemitarbeiter in Koblenz vor Ort. Ich konnte damals beide Größen Probefahren und hatte mich aber auf dem L absolut nicht Wohlgefühlt. Deshalb ist es XL (21,5") geworden.

Diese Woche musste ich meinen Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten versetzen. Hatte die Einstellung wie bei meinem Cube Acid (22") durchgeführt. Die Kniescheibe etwas *vor* der Pedalachse. Kürzlich bekam ich während der Fahrt oberhalb des Knies "leichte schmerzen". Diese hatte ich immer nur auf dem Nerve nach ca. 10 km. Mit dem Cube gab es  weiterhin keine Probleme.

Wie filiale bereits erwähnte, es sind Einstellungsempfehlungen / Richtwerte mit denen man anfangen soll. Den Rest muss jeder selbst herausfinden. Jeder Mensch ist anders.

Gruß


----------



## Power-Valve (5. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Diese Woche musste ich meinen Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten versetzen. Hatte die Einstellung wie bei meinem Cube Acid (22") durchgeführt. Die Kniescheibe etwas *vor* der Pedalachse. Kürzlich bekam ich während der Fahrt oberhalb des Knies "leichte schmerzen". Diese hatte ich immer nur auf dem Nerve nach ca. 10 km. Mit dem Cube gab es  weiterhin keine Probleme.



zu weit vorne ist unguenstig fuer die Knie... Weiter hinten ist unkritisch.

Du hast vollkommen recht, jeder ist anders und mag es anders. Die Sitzposition auf vielen neuen Bikes ist deutlich anders als frueher. Viel aufrechter mit breiterem Lenker.

Meiner Erfahrung nach geht die Umstellung aber recht schnell. Die extrem gestreckte Position alter Hardtails (damit am Berg genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist) ist bei unseren 29nern Geschichte und auch unnoetig. Die lange Kettenstrebe (wg. dem grossen Rad) sorgt fuer richtig viel Traktion und verhindert ein steigendes Vorderrad auch bei einer aufrechteren Sitzposition.

Diese hat dann aber bergab grosse Vorteile, mehr Uebersicht und Bewegungsfreiheit, daraus resuliert mehr Sicherheit und/oder Speed...

...nur meine 0.02%...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Scholzi (5. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also an meinem Enduro will ich auch nicht mehr ohne, das Nerve ist nur für die feierabendrunde und um strecke zu machen. Da geht das noch ohne.
> 
> Das 22t blatt macht kein problem, ich selber habs an meinem bike noch nicht montiert.Ich hatte aber das vergnügen diese kombi an einem Giant zu testen


 
Danke! Hatte Bedenken das der Umwerfer rumzickt. Werde ein 22er-XT mal präventiv ordern und nach Test auf unseren "Rampen" entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## olihT (5. September 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:
			
		

> zu weit vorne ist unguenstig fuer die Knie... Weiter hinten ist unkritisch.


Jetzt mal die Frage, wo ist vorne und wo ist hinten? Ich gehe mal davon aus, damit ist in Fahrtrichtung gemeint. In allen Anleitungen die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe steht:

Zitat aus dem Buch Richtig sitzen - locker Rad fahren von Juliane Neuß:

"Das Knielot sollt sich im Zweifelsfall eher vor der Pedalachse als dahinter befinden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (5. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei steilen Stücken merkt man den Unterschied zum 22er sehr deutlich


 
Hallo, hast du ein 22er-9fach montiert? 22er 10fach gibt`s ja bis dato leider nicht von Shimano. Keine Probleme mit Umwerfer?

Danke im Voraus u. Gruß


----------



## filiale (5. September 2013)

Der Ritzelrechner spukt ein ganz klares Ergebnis aus.
Ich selbst habe es nicht montiert. Es wird aber kommen, anstelle 11-36T und 24-38 gibt es ein 22-38 damit wenigstens der kleinste Gang bei 2fach nicht verloren geht.

Das 22er Blatt für vorne kann man für 10 Euro kaufen. Zusammen mit dem Rest der 2fach/10fach ist das harmonisch und der Umwerfer hat damit auch keine Probleme.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo, hast du ein 22er-9fach montiert? 22er 10fach gibt`s ja bis dato leider nicht von Shimano. Keine Probleme mit Umwerfer?
> 
> Danke im Voraus u. Gruß




Bei den kettenblättern ist es egal ob 9 oder 10fach,man kann sie untereinander mischen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2013)

Frage zur Montage eines 36er Shimano KB vorne, FC-M665. Da es sich hier um das mittlere KB der Original-Kurbelgarnitur handelt, hat es nicht diesen "Metalldorn", der Kettenklemmer verhindern soll.

Wer hat evetuell praktische Erfahrung damit gemacht, und kann mir zu- oder abraten, das KB als großes zu montieren.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da es sich hier um das mittlere KB der Original-Kurbelgarnitur handelt, hat es nicht diesen "Metalldorn", der Kettenklemmer verhindern soll.
> 
> 
> Danke im Voraus.




Ne ne das ist kein mittleres blatt, es ist schon das große. Nur wurde es mit bash in serrie gefahren.

Nur damit sich niemand wundert wenn er nach nem mitteren blatt sucht und nicht fündig wird


ich denke deine frage wird im schaltung und antiebsforum eher auf resonanz stoßen .

Anscheinend ist der pin geschraubt, dann kann man ihn problemloß umbauen. Schauen wir uns an wenn du kommst.

Klick


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2013)

Der erste und einzige NerveR der sich traut nen tschechischen Reifen zu fahren, traut sich auch auf 22/36 ORIGINAL Rocko Shimano ohne Pinocchio


----------



## Maxmara67 (8. September 2013)

Ich muss ja mal loswerden, dass ich die Bereifung mit Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph mehr als suboptimal finde...

Auf jeden Trail mit Wurzeln habe ich permanent ein P  in den Augen weil die Dinger so wenig Grip haben wir nur etwas! Bin froh wenn sie runter sind und ich Nobby Nic's draufzeihen kann... mal sehen ob 2.25 oder 2.4. Wobei mir 2.4 schon etwas heftig erscheint.

Zum Wegschmeißen sind sie mir RR und RR allerdings zu schade, also werde ich sie wohl oder übel noch etwas fahren müssen. :kotz:


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2013)

Black Chili Compound von Conti m.E. besser als Schwalbe Triple Compound, egal welcher Reifen aus dem Marathon/CC-Angebot. Der X-King 2.4 Race Sport wäre sicherlich ein geeigneter Reifen hinsichtlich Volumen und Grip. Sollte in etwas gleich breit sein wie Schwalbe 2.25, nicht schmäler meine ich.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja mal loswerden, dass ich die Bereifung mit Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph mehr als suboptimal finde...
> 
> Auf jeden Trail mit Wurzeln habe ich permanent ein P  in den Augen weil die Dinger so wenig Grip haben wir nur etwas! Bin froh wenn sie runter sind und ich Nobby Nic's draufzeihen kann... mal sehen ob 2.25 oder 2.4. Wobei mir 2.4 schon etwas heftig erscheint.
> 
> Zum Wegschmeißen sind sie mir RR und RR allerdings zu schade, also werde ich sie wohl oder übel noch etwas fahren müssen. :kotz:



Das sind halt CC pellen die nur bedingt im "schweren" gelände funktionieren.
ich finde die kombi jetzt nicht so schlecht, wobei ich sagen muß das ich das ganze tubeless fahre auf einer felge mit 21 mm maulweite. Somit kann ich den luftdruck auf 1,4/1,6bar absenken und bei diesem luftdruck haben die reifen schon ganz guten grip.

Aber für die nasse jahreszeit werde ich auch auf etwas mit mehr grip gehen.

Hinten Conti MK II 2,2 Protektion und vorne Panaracher Rampage 2,35

Der NN kann im nassen auch nichts besser wie die kombi RoRo RaRa.

Wie trail surfer schon schrieb X-King 2,4 oder MK II 2,4 oder das ganze als kombi. So wie es jetzt bei den 2014 modellen verbaut wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (8. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das sind halt CC pellen die nur bedingt im "schweren" gelände funktionieren.
> ich finde die kombi jetzt nicht so schlecht, wobei ich sagen muß das ich das ganze tubeless fahre auf einer felge mit 21 mm maulweite. Somit kann ich den luftdruck auf 1,4/1,6bar absenken und bei diesem luftdruck haben die reifen schon ganz guten grip.



Mit tubeless habe ich mich bisher noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt, habe aber in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Leute gesprochen die auch tubeless fahren...

D.h. Schlauch raus, Ventil wechseln, Milch rein und aufpumpen?


----------



## GeorgeP (8. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Mit tubeless habe ich mich bisher noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt, habe aber in letzter zeit mehr und mehr Leute gesprochen die auch tubeless fahren...
> 
> D.h. Schlauch raus, Ventil wechseln, Milch rein und aufpumpen?




Wenn du eine TLR felge hast dann kommt das in etwas so hin, da muss noch ein tape zum abdichten der nippel löcher geklebt werden. Es sei denn du hast einen Crossmax LRS,da gehts wie von dir beschrieben!

Ansonsten muß ein rimstrip montiert werden, sieht aus wie ein halbierter schlauch.

Hier mal ein vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=snrwvnHQBz0#t=26


----------



## Maxmara67 (8. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn du eine TLR felge hast dann kommt das in etwas so hin, da muss noch ein tape zum abdichten der nippel löcher geklebt werden. Es sei denn du hast einen Crossmax LRS,da gehts wie von dir beschrieben!
> 
> Ansonsten muß ein rimstrip montiert werden, sieht aus wie ein halbierter schlauch.
> 
> ...



Super... besten Dank!


----------



## olihT (8. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Jetzt mal die Frage, wo ist vorne und wo ist hinten? Ich gehe mal davon aus, damit ist in Fahrtrichtung gemeint. In allen Anleitungen die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe steht:
> 
> Zitat aus dem Buch Richtig sitzen - locker Rad fahren von Juliane Neuß:
> 
> "Das Knielot sollt sich im Zweifelsfall eher vor der Pedalachse als dahinter befinden"


Man sollte die vorgenommenen Einstellung auch mal von jemanden "begutachten" lassen. Ich war fest der Meinung, den Sattel weit genug nach oben eingestellt zu haben. Da ging bei mir aber noch was. Jetzt passt es. Keine ziehen mehr während der Fahrt. 


Gruß


----------



## olihT (8. September 2013)

Achja, ich hatte kürzlich ein Knarzen im Bereich der Sattelstütze. Canyon war bei der Montage seeeehr sparsam mit der Montagepaste. Ich habe alles gesäubert und mit Shimano Montagepaste montiert. 

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die Sattelsütze nicht mehr hält  Das Problem hatte ich damals mit meinem Cube auch. Da hatte ich allerdings erst Ruhe, als ich die Sattelstütze und die Sattelstützenklemme getauscht hatte. Die Canyon Komponenten machen eigentlich einen souveränen Eindruck.

Gruß


----------



## OttoDiCatania (8. September 2013)

haste vielleicht Fett statt MoPa erwischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (8. September 2013)

Nein, definitiv nicht:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...paste-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=shimano_montagepaste


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2013)

Ich denke mal, Shimano Montagepaste ist halt nicht die optimal Lösung  kann man hier im Forum auch die Sufu nutzen 

Bei Carbon auf jeden Fall eine spezielle Carbon-MoTaPa und bei Alu eine "Fettspritze" die man auch für andere Aluverbindungen, z.B. Pedalmontage nimmt.


----------



## olihT (8. September 2013)

Hmmm  Also die Produktspezifikation von Shimano sagt da was anderes:



 verhindert Kontaktkorrosion und Beschädigung von Gewinden.
Knackgeräusche werden sofort verhindert.
die Paste ist hitzebeständig bis 1200° C.
greift Metall und Gummi nicht an.
Habe hier noch Motorex Carbon Grease Montagepaste. Damit hatte ich in der Vergangenheit nicht so tolle Erfahrung gemacht, weshalb ich mir die Shimano Montagepaste geholt hatte.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. September 2013)

Also wenn die Klemkrat nicht reicht würde ich mal auf das maximale Drehmoment von der sattelklemme gehen. 

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei meine carbonstütze. Habe dann eine andere sattelklemme genommen die eine bessere klemmwirkung hat seitdem ist Ruhe. 

Ich würde auch mal den innendurchmesser des sattelrohrs nachmessen!


----------



## OttoDiCatania (9. September 2013)

Also mal blöd gefragt bzw. gedacht: ich meinte immer Montagepaste = Friktionspaste aber offensichtlich gibt es hier auch Unterschiede.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Friktionspaste auf Gewinde gehört, hier sind ja wie winzige Partikel drinne welche das Rutschen verhindern sollen.
Ich benutze die hier für Klemmungen nicht für Gewinde: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...t-Micropearls-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=montagepaste


----------



## olihT (9. September 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Also mal blöd gefragt bzw. gedacht: ich meinte immer Montagepaste = Friktionspaste aber offensichtlich gibt es hier auch Unterschiede.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Friktionspaste auf Gewinde gehört, hier sind ja wie winzige Partikel drinne welche das Rutschen verhindern sollen.
> Ich benutze die hier für Klemmungen nicht für Gewinde: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...t-Micropearls-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=montagepaste


Richtig, das gehört nicht aufs Gewinde  Die hatte ich auch schon probiert. Gibt es in ganz kleinen Verpackungen. Hemmt wirklich gut aber das Knarzen wurde bei meinem Cube damals viel schlimmer.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (9. September 2013)

ahsoo...mmhhh...mein dummer Vorschlag dazu:  beide mischen?


----------



## olihT (9. September 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> ahsoo...mmhhh...mein dummer Vorschlag dazu:  beide mischen?


Ich habe erstmal die Motorex Paste genommen. Die hatte ich ja auch noch. Mischen würde ich nicht. Wer weiß wie die beiden Sachen miteinander reagieren.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ich habe erstmal die Motorex Paste genommen. Die hatte ich ja auch noch. Mischen würde ich nicht. Wer weiß wie die beiden Sachen miteinander reagieren.




Also wenn es mit montagepaste noch rutscht, dann würde ich mal schauen ob das sattelrohr vieleicht zu weit ausgerieben ist. 

Denn orginalstütze und sattelklemme sollten problemlos sein!


----------



## Maxmara67 (10. September 2013)

Die reverb stealth ist heute angekommen...
Nun frage ich mich, wie man es schafft die Leitung durch den kleinen Auslass unten am Sitzrohr zu fummeln... nicht dass ich nicht gerne fummel 
Also die kleine Gummidichtung raus, und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (10. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Die reverb stealth ist heute angekommen...
> Nun frage ich mich, wie man es schafft die Leitung durch den kleinen Auslass unten am Sitzrohr zu fummeln... nicht dass ich nicht gerne fummel
> Also die kleine Gummidichtung raus, und dann?



die gummidichtung ist doch offen!?
einfach seitlich einziehen und gummipfropfen wieder einstecken!


----------



## Maxmara67 (10. September 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> die gummidichtung ist doch offen!?
> einfach seitlich einziehen und gummipfropfen wieder einstecken!



Seitlich einziehen? Würde ja bedeuten, dass man die Stütze mit durch die Öffnung schiebt .  Es sein denn, man schraubt die Leitung an der Stütze ab, aber soweit ich es in den Sram-Videos gesehen habe wird nur die Leitung am Griff gelöst...


----------



## Dinocek (10. September 2013)

genau! leitung am griff lösen und dann einfach durchfädeln. ist doch ein groß genug das loch zum reinfummeln.


----------



## Maxmara67 (11. September 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> genau! leitung am griff lösen und dann einfach durchfädeln. ist doch ein groß genug das loch zum reinfummeln.



Eben das ist ja das Problem. Ich muss die Leitung von oben in das Sitzrohr einführen und dann hoffe, dass sie unten aus der kleinen Öffnung wieder rausschaut.

In dem Sram-Video sieht es für mich auch so aus, als gäbe es zwei Leitungen, die man dann zum durchfädeln mit dem roten Connectmajig verbinden und nachher wieder trennen kann.

Oder bin ich einfach nur zu...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Eben das ist ja das Problem. Ich muss die Leitung von oben in das Sitzrohr einführen und dann hoffe, dass sie unten aus der kleinen Öffnung wieder rausschaut.
> 
> In dem Sram-Video sieht es für mich auch so aus, als gäbe es zwei Leitungen, die man dann zum durchfädeln mit dem roten Connectmajig verbinden und nachher wieder trennen kann.
> 
> Oder bin ich einfach nur zu...



Machs Doch nicht so kompliziert, schraub die Leitung an der Stütze ab und fädel sie von unten durch. Leitung entlüften musste eh weil sie zu lang ist.


----------



## Power-Valve (11. September 2013)

Von oben durchfädeln ist kein Problem. Das Gummi unten raus, mit nem flachen Schraubendreher die Leitung "abfangen" und gut.
Ich hab sie dann mit nem Cutter gekürzt, entlüften war nicht notwendig wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht.


----------



## olihT (11. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also wenn es mit montagepaste noch rutscht, dann würde ich mal schauen ob das sattelrohr vieleicht zu weit ausgerieben ist.
> 
> Denn orginalstütze und sattelklemme sollten problemlos sein!


Mit der Motorex Carbon Grease Montagepaste - die auch für Aluminium Komponenten geeignet ist - scheint es zu funktionieren. Bei meinem Cube damals war es genau umgekehrt. Mit der Motorex Paste wollte es einfach nicht funktionieren. Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, die Innenseite vom Sattelrohr des Cube sah von Anfang an aus, als wäre da eine nicht so sehr gut ausgebildete Fachkraft am Werk gewesen. Da ist das Canyon echt edler verarbeitet .

Gruß


----------



## Maxmara67 (11. September 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Von oben durchfädeln ist kein Problem. Das Gummi unten raus, mit nem flachen Schraubendreher die Leitung "abfangen" und gut.
> Ich hab sie dann mit nem Cutter gekürzt, entlüften war nicht notwendig wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht.



Yep. Genau so habe ich es mit dann auch gedacht.


----------



## Leonhard1 (11. September 2013)

Fox Dämpfer hinten defekt???
Hallo, ich habe ein Nerve Al29 SL seit einem halben Jahr. Der Dämpfer ist auf einmal sehr ölig, am Gummi unten. Das Öl kommt aus dem Dämpfer. Das erste halbe Jahr war er trocken. Die Canyon-Hotline sagte das es normal sein kann. Da ist doch was faul, oder? Mit den Fox-Dämpfern war doch schon mal eine schlechte Charge. Die Funktion ist momentan noch gut, aber wer weiß wie lange. Ich dachte ich hätte einen ausgesprochen guten Dämpfer, aber bei mir scheint das doch anders  zu sein. Soll ich den Dämpfer einschicken? Wie lange dauert es realistisch, bis ich ihn wieder zurückbekomme? Hat von Euch auch schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt und wie habt Ihr es gelöst? Bin um Info dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2013)

Das Problem ist sicherlich kein einzigartiges  schick den Dämpfer direkt zu Toxoholics, Eckstr. 18, 66976 Rodalben, mit Kopie der Rechnung, Fehlerbeschreibung und Tel & Email nicht vergessen.
Aktuell 3 - 5 Werktage Bearbeitungszeit.

Ich hatte Dämpfer und Gabel meines Nerve AL 29 eingeschickt; zwar kein ölendes Problem - weiß aber von jemandem der es hatte, und dort wurde wohl Abhilfe geschaffen.
Meine Evolution-Gabel erhielt eine neue Dämpferkartusche.

Fazit: Bei Gabel und Dämpfer nun ein klares Blockieren im C-Modus, der Rest ergibt sich nach etwas Einfahrzeit, da u.a. bei der Gabel auch ein großer Service gemacht wurde und die neuen Dichtungen etwas Einfahrzeit brauchen..

P.S.: Das mit der scheinbar defekten Kartusche in der Gabel habe ich erst bemerkt, nachdem ein kleiner Gabelservice gemacht wurde. Vorher war viel zu wenig Öl drin, dadurch wirkte die Gabel holzig und hatte ein unsensibles Ansprechverhalten.

Meine Vermutung: Es wird bei den defekten Kartuschen mit weniger Öl gearbeitet, nicht nur um ein paar Cent zu sparen aber vielleicht auch, um den Defekt zu verschleiern 
Rückrufaktion gibt es ja keine, und Toxoholics wird wohl auch nur ein beschränktes Budget haben, auf Kulanz die teuren Kartuschen auszutauschen.

Ich kann nur jedem raten, so schnell wie möglich nach Kauf einen kleinen Gabelservice zu machen bzw. machen zu lassen


----------



## olihT (11. September 2013)

Ist schon finster, dass man von einer "schlechten Charge" sprechen muss. Ich dachte das Problem mit der Federgabel sei ab einer bestimmten Bauzeit erledigt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2013)

Heutzutage wird doch einiges/vieles ausschließlich am Computer entworfen, ohne ausführliche Praxistests bzw. das verzögert die Markteinführung, wenn die Konkurrenz eh schon ein neues bzw. "verbessertes" Produkt einführt und erhöht die Kosten..
Warum sollten fehlerhafte Kartuschen seitens des Herstellers einfach so weggeschmissen werden? Viel kostengünstiger, wenn man eine Alternativ-Strategie fahren kann, die letztendlich dazu führt das man für fehlerhafte Chargen nicht extra nachproduziert, sondern stattdessen die statistische Rücklaufquote nur etwas nach oben evaluiert 
Die faule Kundschaft dankt es mit sechs Monaten nixtun und schon ist der Hersteller grundsätzlich aus dem Schneider


----------



## olihT (12. September 2013)

Ja, Bananen - Produkte kennt man. Prominentestes Beispiel ist denke ich mal die Mercedes A-Klasse und der Elchtest. Fahrtests eingespart in dem man sie am Computer abgespult hat. Das Ergebnis ist bekannt.

Mein Dämpfer war bereits bei Toxoholics. Neben einem defekten Teil wurde der Dämpfer noch meinem Gewicht angepasst. Ok, aber was soll jetzt der kleine Service an der Gabel richten?

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. September 2013)

Der kleine Gabelservice war darauf bezogen, dass man bei der geringen verwendeten Ölmenge erst einmal nur merkt, dass die Gabel holzig anspricht. Unterschiede im Ansprechverhalten und zwischen den CTD-Stufen sind deutlich besser wahrzunehmen, wenn einmal ein kleiner Gabelservice gemacht wurde.
Vorher war ich mir wegen der defekten Kartusche nicht sicher bzw. habe das nicht so deutlich wahrgenommen.


----------



## olihT (12. September 2013)

Ahh OK . das ist das, was GeorgeP in Posting 1208 angesprochen hatte. 



			
				GerogeP schrieb:
			
		

> So da ich mich ja bei meiner letzten tour doch etwas heftiger gemault habe, no hander head over, und ich erst mal für eine woche pausieren muß, hab ich dann heute an meiner gabel den kleinen service gemacht.
> Meine gabel sprach im vergleich zu anderen schon recht gut an, aber nach dem service ist das jetzt echt SAHNE
> 
> 
> Wer sich über ein holziges ansprechen beschwert sollte einfach nur den kleinen service machen oder machen lassen !



Nuuun, meine Gabel spricht definitiv nicht so schön an wie die meines Bruders. Er hat ein Trek Fuel EX 8. Die genaue Fox Gabel Bezeichnung habe ich jetzt nicht parat. Habe Anfange der Woche etwas Druck abgelassen. Bin jetzt bei 80 PSI.

Dann werde ich mich mal mit dem kleinen Service auseinandersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. September 2013)

Bei youtube gibt es ne menge service videos. Welches ist denn der "kleine" service ? Ist das nur Öl auffüllen oder auch Dichtungen tauschen ? Bitte mal um einen Link. Danke schön.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. September 2013)

Dichtungen/Staubabstreifer werden lediglich beim großen Gabelservice getauscht.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2013)

Ei ei ei hier wird ja mal wieder vieles falsch interpretiert.


Zum dämpfer, Ein leichter Ölfilm ist ok und auch gewollt!  Solange der dämpfer keinen druck verliert ist er auch ok.

jetzt mal zur gabel.

Es wird nicht extra mit weniger öl gearbeitet um eine defekte CTD kartusche zu vereiteln.

In diesen Kartuschen ist eine bohrung vergessen worden und ja das problem existiert nicht mehr.
Selbst wenn man ein bike aus dem monat 05/13 hat, kann man dennoch eine gabel mit einer solchen kartusche haben. Die gabeln werden ja nicht immer just in time verarbeitet!

Allerdings sollten jetzt keine gabeln mehr mit defekten kartuschen verkauft werden !



Zum kleinen gabel service gehört sehr wohl das erneuern der staubdichtungen und den schaumstoffringen dazu. Nur wenn die gabel quasi im neuzustand geöffnet wird um die richtige ölmenge einzufüllen brauchst das nicht unbedingt.

Wenn die gabel schon was gelaufen hat dann müssen laut Fox die dichtungen aus dem Seal-Kit verbaut werden.

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das dann macht oder nicht!

So ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt mal alles etwas gerade gerückt


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. September 2013)

> Es wird nicht extra mit weniger öl gearbeitet um eine defekte CTD kartusche zu vereiteln.


Bitte richtig lesen


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Meine Vermutung: Es wird bei den defekten Kartuschen mit weniger Öl gearbeitet, nicht nur um ein paar Cent zu sparen aber vielleicht auch, um den Defekt zu verschleiern


 

Darauf hab ich mich bezogen


----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ahh OK . das ist das, was GeorgeP in Posting 1208 angesprochen hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mich wundert gerade der etwas niedrige luftdruck bei dir, ich selber komme so auf ca.85Kg fahrfertig und habe ca 95PSI in der gabel.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne warst du schwerer, also sollte der luftdruck foglich auch was höher sein.

Mach mal einen service  und dann sag mir was du dann für einen luftdruck fährst. Bei ca. 20% SAG


----------



## Maxmara67 (13. September 2013)

Vorhin die reverb stealth montiert - hat alles bestens geklappt. Die Leitungsverlegung durch das Sitzrohr ist wirklich 1A und eine saubere Sache.

Habe mich dann so über die coole Befestigungsmöglichkeit der Bremsgriffe mittels Matchmaker gefreut, dass ich direkt mal den Remote-Hebel gedrückt habe... dummerweise war nur die Leitung noch nicht wieder angeschraubt und der Strahl Mineralöl aus dem Hebel schoss durch den ganzen Keller!    

Dafür weiß ich jetzt wie man die stealth entlüftet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2013)

Frage zu versenkbaren Stützen:
Vom Augenschein her sollten 21 cm versenkbare Länge im Sitzrohr beim L-Rahmen passen. Nur zur Sicherheit, kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren?


----------



## antares79 (15. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frage zu versenkbaren Stützen:
> Vom Augenschein her sollten 21 cm versenkbare Länge im Sitzrohr beim L-Rahmen passen. Nur zur Sicherheit, kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren?



ich hab die hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86758/reverb-stealth-125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html

und die passt wunderbar in meinen L Rahmen. Würde ich nie wieder hergeben.


----------



## olihT (15. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mich wundert gerade der etwas niedrige luftdruck bei dir, ich selber komme so auf ca.85Kg fahrfertig und habe ca 95PSI in der gabel.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne warst du schwerer, also sollte der luftdruck foglich auch was höher sein.
> 
> Mach mal einen service  und dann sag mir was du dann für einen luftdruck fährst. Bei ca. 20% SAG


Ok, ich traue mir den "kleinen Service" durchaus zu. ich habe laut Fox ID eine

Evolution Series 32 FLOAT 29 110 O/C CTD 15QR

und laut der Fox Oil Volumes - Forks Tabelle brauche ich drei Sorten Öl. Richtig?

Nr. 54) - 2013 32 Float 29" 120-130 (O/C CTD damper):



 FOX Red 10 wt.                 Damper 86.0


 FOX Green 10 wt.                 Damper-side oil bath                 30.0
FOX Green 10 wt. Spring-side oil bath                 30.0


 FOX Float Fluid                 Air Chamber                 5.0
 
Ich überlege noch ob es Sinn macht, nach 800 km die Staubdichtungen  mit den Schaumstoffringen (Fox Dust Wiper SKF) austausche. Das Kit kostet ca. 40 Euro.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. September 2013)

Macht keinen Sinn, auch nach 6000tkm sahen meine FOX Dichtungen noch aus wie neu. Die Schaumstoffringe kannste auch auswaschen und neu einölen (ist wie bei den mit Öl benetzen Luftfiltern K&N, die sind auch auswaschbar und müssen dann nur eingeölt werden und sind dann wieder wie neu).


----------



## GeorgeP (15. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ok, ich traue mir den "kleinen Service" durchaus zu. ich habe laut Fox ID eine
> 
> Evolution Series 32 FLOAT 29 110 O/C CTD 15QR
> 
> ...




Du brauchst nur das öl fürs casting und das slick kick fett, das öl für die luftkammer kannst du machen

Dichtungen sollten noch gut sein, würde mir aber das sela kit sicherheitshalber doch kaufen. Ist blöd wenn doch etwas defekt oder verschlissen ist und du musst es erst dann bestellen !


----------



## olihT (15. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur das öl fürs casting und das slick kick fett, das öl für die luftkammer kannst du machen
> 
> Dichtungen sollten noch gut sein, würde mir aber das sela kit sicherheitshalber doch kaufen. Ist blöd wenn doch etwas defekt oder verschlissen ist und du musst es erst dann bestellen !


Stimmt, Danke. FOX RED wird für den kleinen Service gar nicht benötigt. Habe eben auch nochmal das Video von "Ich zeigs Dir in HD" geschaut. Das Kit bestelle ich vorsichtshalber mit .

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (15. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Das Kit bestelle ich vorsichtshalber mit .
> 
> Gruß




 dann viel spaß, der service mit gabel aus und einbauen dauert keine stunde !


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2013)

So nach ein paar updates wollte ich euch mal das neue kampfgewicht mitteilen, wohlgemerkt mit pedale. Ohne wären es noch mal 366g weniger...
Die 11,5X Kg schaff ich auch noch


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frage zur Montage eines 36er Shimano KB vorne, FC-M665. Da es sich hier um das mittlere KB der Original-Kurbelgarnitur handelt, hat es nicht diesen "Metalldorn", der Kettenklemmer verhindern soll.
> 
> Wer hat evetuell praktische Erfahrung damit gemacht, und kann mir zu- oder abraten, das KB als großes zu montieren.
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



Update: Nach der Montage rappelte und zappelte es sehr, beim Schalten aufs 36er Kettenblatt. Die Vermutung war, dass es an den deutlich stärker ausgeprägten Steighilfen des Originalblatts mit 38 Zähnen liegen könnte.
Jedenfalls habe ich mich die Tage einmal mit Ruhe daran gemacht, die Schaltung allgemein nachzustellen und speziell den Umwerfer.
Heute erste richtige Ausfahrt gemacht, und alles funzt wie es soll  kaum ein Unterschied zu 24/38 vorher, nur das mir die neue 22/36er Übersetzung - bis auf die maximale Entgeschwindigkeit - besser taugt. Also, wer es versuchen möchte, ich kann hier nun zuraten und ermutigen.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ... nur das mir die neue 22/36er Übersetzung - bis auf die maximale Entgeschwindigkeit - besser taugt.




Hi,

mein Reden, serienmäßig bei meinem 8.9. Acid. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So nach ein paar updates wollte ich euch mal das neue kampfgewicht mitteilen, wohlgemerkt mit pedale. Ohne wären es noch mal 366g weniger...
> Die 11,5X Kg schaff ich auch noch



Respekt! Das sind ja schon fast Carbonwerte!

Nicht, daß Du damit auf dem HCM noch leichter abhebst (Insider) 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (16. September 2013)

Durch 100gr leichtere Pedale ist das ja schnell erledigt um auf 11,5 zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (16. September 2013)

Also ich würde die Luftkammern dann gleich mit machen aber der Preis von dem FOX green ist ja mal unverschämt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2013)

.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> ...auf dem HCM noch leichter...



Vor allem eine VSBSST macht es auf dem HCM noch leichter  und trailtaugliche Bereifung


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Also ich wÃ¼rde die Luftkammern dann gleich mit machen aber der Preis von dem FOX green ist ja mal unverschÃ¤mt.



Auf grund von garantie hab ich mich dazu entschlossen das Green von fox zu kaufen. Der liter kostet bei Bikecomponents 26â¬

Da kannste alle 6 monate nen kleinen service machen 




Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Respekt! Das sind ja schon fast Carbonwerte!
> 
> Nicht, daÃ Du damit auf dem HCM noch leichter abhebst (Insider)
> 
> ...




Lach, ne dazu brauch ich dann red bull




filiale schrieb:


> Durch 100gr leichtere Pedale ist das ja schnell erledigt um auf 11,5 zu kommen



Hab schon ein paar pedale gefunden die 255g wiegen, dann noch ein etwas leiterer lenke und ne schÃ¶ne XTR kurbel. Damit sollten dann sogar 11,3X Kg mÃ¶glich sein!

Wenn mir mal ne gebrauchte XTR 980 Kurbel Ã¼ber den weg lÃ¤uft, ansonsten bleibt die XT kurbel


----------



## mrgobby (17. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Vorhin die reverb stealth montiert - hat alles bestens geklappt. Die Leitungsverlegung durch das Sitzrohr ist wirklich 1A und eine saubere Sache.
> 
> Habe mich dann so über die coole Befestigungsmöglichkeit der Bremsgriffe mittels Matchmaker gefreut, dass ich direkt mal den Remote-Hebel gedrückt habe... dummerweise war nur die Leitung noch nicht wieder angeschraubt und der Strahl Mineralöl aus dem Hebel schoss durch den ganzen Keller!
> 
> Dafür weiß ich jetzt wie man die stealth entlüftet.



So erging es mir auch, nur ohne Matchmaker. Einfach mal aus Langeweile raufgerückt und dann gemerkt dass der schlauch noch nicht dran war. Zum Glück geht das Entlüften nicht allzu schwer.

Gruß


----------



## standy1000 (17. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Vorhin die reverb stealth montiert - hat alles  bestens geklappt. Die Leitungsverlegung durch das Sitzrohr ist wirklich  1A und eine saubere Sache.
> 
> Habe mich dann so über die coole Befestigungsmöglichkeit der Bremsgriffe  mittels Matchmaker gefreut, dass ich direkt mal den Remote-Hebel  gedrückt habe... dummerweise war nur die Leitung noch nicht wieder  angeschraubt und der Strahl Mineralöl aus dem Hebel schoss durch den  ganzen Keller!
> 
> Dafür weiß ich jetzt wie man die stealth entlüftet.



Habe mir gestern ebenfalls eine Reverb Stealth bestellt. Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, welche Teile man als Zubehör für die Verwendung der  Matchmaker verwenden muß? Wenn ich es recht überblicke, brauche ich  neben

der Matchmaker Klemme (http://www.bike24.de/p17427.html) selbst

auch

einen passenden Ausleger (http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php).

Allerdings scheint mir für den SL-M780 Schalthebel laut Trickstuff Tabelle keine Kombi mit Matchmaker möglich zu sein .

Danke & Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (17. September 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern ebenfalls eine Reverb Stealth bestellt. Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, welche Teile man als Zubehör für die Verwendung der  Matchmaker verwenden muß? Wenn ich es recht überblicke, brauche ich  neben
> 
> der Matchmaker Klemme (http://www.bike24.de/p17427.html) selbst
> 
> ...



Hi Andi,

ich weiß ja nicht was Du montieren willst. Bei mir habe ich den Bremshebel der Avid 7 mittels Matchmaker an der Klemme des Remote-Hebels der reverb montieren können. Einfach die Schelle der Avid weglassen und den Bremsgriff in die Aufnahme des Remotehebela mit einschrauben. Dort ist eine Aussparung wo er reinpasst.

Ich habe allerdings keine Achaltgriffr montiert da diese ja von Shimamo sind. Zubehör brauchte ich sich keins, im Gegenteil, ich habe noch etwas übrig... die Aufnahme der Schaltgriffe (an denen man eine Sram befestigen kann.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen... sonst einfach Bilder von Matchmaker googeln.


----------



## standy1000 (17. September 2013)

Hallo Maxmara67,

vielen Dank für die super schnelle Antwort.

Montieren wollte ich ursprünglich die Avid 7 + Shimano Schalthebel SL-M780 + Remote-Hebel der Reverb zusammen mit nur einer Klemme. Dachte mir mit der Matchmaker + Trickstuff Ausleger bekomme ich das montiert... Aber jetzt habe ich auch geblickt, was Du genau gemacht hast. Das werde ich jetzt auch erst mal so machen .


----------



## olihT (17. September 2013)

Ahoi 


GeorgeP schrieb:


> , würde mir aber das sela kit sicherheitshalber doch kaufen. Ist blöd wenn doch etwas defekt oder verschlissen ist und du musst es erst dann bestellen !


sag mal, welches dieser Seal - Kits brauch ich denn? Den Talas 36 nicht, ist klar. Aber welchen der anderen beiden?

Wie gut das es bei Fahrradkomponenten so wenig Auswahl gibt 

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2013)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie die 120er Float 29 Gabel auf 110 mm getrimmt wurde, denn theoretisch müsste der fehlende Zentimeter doch "nachrüstbar" sein


----------



## GeorgeP (17. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> sag mal, welches dieser Seal - Kits brauch ich denn? Den Talas 36 nicht, ist klar. Aber welchen der anderen beiden?
> 
> ...




Weder noch, du brauchst das dust wiper Kit für 32 mm gabeln. Was natürlich auch gleich ne ecke teurer ist


----------



## GeorgeP (17. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, wie die 120er Float 29 Gabel auf 110 mm getrimmt wurde, denn theoretisch müsste der fehlende Zentimeter doch "nachrüstbar" sein



Ich würde sagen hiermit SPACER


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2013)

Nice find 

Ich würd meinen ja hergeben, wenn sich jemand die Gabel auf 100mm runtertraveln will 

Mensch, das Ohrflöhe immer so jucken müssen.....


----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Sag mal, hast Du mal ne Rechnung aufgemacht, was Dein Umbau auf 11,6 kg bis Heute gekostet hat ?


----------



## Joe79 (17. September 2013)

Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du mal ne Rechnung aufgemacht, was Dein Umbau auf 11,6 kg bis Heute gekostet hat ?




Ca. 1250


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (17. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Weder noch, du brauchst das dust wiper Kit für 32 mm gabeln. Was natürlich auch gleich ne ecke teurer ist


Huch , ich dachte es ging um das Innenleben. Die Dust Wiper hatte ich ja schon mal ins Auge gefasst .


----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was das Al 29 9.9 2014 wiegen wird, das schaue ich mir mal im Oktober in Koblenz live an. Angeblich 12,1 kg bei 16", somit + 350gr bei 19". Wenn das stimmt, würde ich es mir überlegen mitzunehmen.


----------



## olihT (18. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Weder noch, du brauchst das dust wiper Kit für 32 mm gabeln. Was natürlich auch gleich ne ecke teurer ist


Jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich auf diese Seal - Kit gekommen bin. Du hattest weiter oben vom "sela kit" geschrieben und ich vermutete einen Buchstabendreher . Jedenfalls hat Bike Components über Toxoholics in Erfahrung gebracht, dass für diese Gabel das Fox Racing Shox Air Seal Kit Universal / Cartridge (O/B) passend ist.

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2013)

Frage in die Runde, an die, die eine Reverb o.ä. verbaut haben: Was sind das für Halterungen, die man bei Canyon bestellen muss, wofür dienen die genau bzw. was lacostet der Spaß? Und werden benötigt, egal ob z.B. eine normale Reverb oder eine Stealth, zum Beispiel?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mrgobby (18. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, an die, die eine Reverb o.ä. verbaut haben: Was sind das für Halterungen, die man bei Canyon bestellen muss, wofür dienen die genau bzw. was lacostet der Spaß? Und werden benötigt, egal ob z.B. eine normale Reverb oder eine Stealth, zum Beispiel?
> Danke im Voraus.



Also ich habe keine Halterungen bei Canyon bestellt. Einfach durchfedeln, entlang der Bremsleitung mit Kabelbindern festmachen und gut ist.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. September 2013)

So, Gabel und Dämpfer sind von Toxoholics zurück. 
*An dieser Stelle mal eine dickes Lob! Vorbildliche Abwicklung und Kommunikation!* 

Komme gerade von einer kleinen Probefahrt zurück. Schon toll, wenn man plötzlich auch eine Zugstufendämpfung an der Gabel hat.  

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich das "Velocity-Tune" Setup des Dämpfer von "L" (sehr weich) auf "M" ändern lassen. (gegen eine geringe Gebühr) 
Ich komme jetzt mit 20 PSI weniger Druck aus und der Dämpfer federt im "C-Modus" deutlich weniger ein.

Bin super zufrieden!!!

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde, an die, die eine Reverb o.ä. verbaut haben: Was sind das für Halterungen, die man bei Canyon bestellen muss, wofür dienen die genau bzw. was lacostet der Spaß? Und werden benötigt, egal ob z.B. eine normale Reverb oder eine Stealth, zum Beispiel?
> Danke im Voraus.




Das brauchst du: Zughalterung

Im rahmen am unterrohr sind zwei schwarze bilndstopfen, die werden entfernt und dort werden dann die zughalterungen angeschraubt um die Reverb leitung sauber am rahmen nach oben zu führen.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich auf diese Seal - Kit gekommen bin. Du hattest weiter oben vom "sela kit" geschrieben und ich vermutete einen Buchstabendreher . Jedenfalls hat Bike Components über Toxoholics in Erfahrung gebracht, dass für diese Gabel das Fox Racing Shox Air Seal Kit Universal / Cartridge (O/B) passend ist.
> 
> Gruß




Ja "seal" von dichtung ,und es war ein buchstaben dreher, deswegen hatte ich das geschrieben. Aber richtig heist es ja "dust wiper"

Aber schön zu wissen welches air seal kit für unsere gabelen das richtige ist 




Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> So, Gabel und Dämpfer sind von Toxoholics zurück.
> *An dieser Stelle mal eine dickes Lob! Vorbildliche Abwicklung und Kommunikation!*
> 
> Komme gerade von einer kleinen Probefahrt zurück. Schon toll, wenn man plötzlich auch eine Zugstufendämpfung an der Gabel hat.
> ...




Dann kann die nächste tour ja kommen, schön das alles so gut geklappt hat !


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das brauchst du: Zughalterung
> 
> Im rahmen am unterrohr sind zwei schwarze bilndstopfen, die werden entfernt und dort werden dann die zughalterungen angeschraubt um die Reverb leitung sauber am rahmen nach oben zu führen.



Ja, und unter dem Oberrohr zwei Stück. Das schaut dann auch viel aufgeräumter am Rad aus. Diese Zughalter sind bei Canyon sogar günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, und unter dem Oberrohr zwei Stück. Das schaut dann auch viel aufgeräumter am Rad aus. Diese Zughalter sind bei Canyon sogar günstiger




Hast du mal ein link dazu, finde die nur in der explositionszeichnung unter der nummer 34.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2013)

So schauen die wohl aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7830312&postcount=144


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2013)

Nachtrag: Canyon hat die wohl für das Unterrohr als "Dreier" habe aber kein Foto gefunden. Lediglich ein weiteres kommerzielles Angebot, etwas günstiger als das obige 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-single-cable-guide-kit/rp-prod46326

Müsste man sich halt teilen


----------



## Namibia (20. September 2013)

Ich habe aktuell das Problem das Canyon mich nicht darüber informierte dass die SLR Felgen nur bis 85 kg zugelassen sind, obwohl ich bei Bestellung meine Gewichtsangabe mitgeteilt hatte. 
Habe aktuell Probleme mit der Felge in Form von Spreicheriss. Was gibt es hier für Möglichkeiten ? 
Canyon tauscht die Felgen nicht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. September 2013)

Namibia schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell das Problem das Canyon mich nicht darüber informierte dass die SLR Felgen nur bis 85 kg zugelassen sind, obwohl ich bei Bestellung meine Gewichtsangabe mitgeteilt hatte.
> Habe aktuell Probleme mit der Felge in Form von Spreicheriss. Was gibt es hier für Möglichkeiten ?
> Canyon tauscht die Felgen nicht.


 
abnehmen...


----------



## Namibia (20. September 2013)

bei 198 cm, und 96 kg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (20. September 2013)

Namibia schrieb:


> bei 198 cm, und 96 kg ?


 
Dann schrumpfen.......

Im Ernst...da wirst Du nichts machen können. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, dass canyon verpennt hat auf das Gewichtslimit einzugehen, aber einen Anspruch auf ein neuen bzw. LRS mit höherem GL wirst Du nicht durchbekommen.

ich würde die Möglichkeit "SLR verkaufen und neuen mit höherem GL kaufen" nutzen....spart dir Ärger und ständig das Hinhorchen ob wieder eine Speiche *plonk* gemacht hat.

Beste Grüße


----------



## OttoDiCatania (20. September 2013)

Namibia schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell das Problem das Canyon mich nicht darüber informierte dass die SLR Felgen nur bis 85 kg zugelassen sind, obwohl ich bei Bestellung meine Gewichtsangabe mitgeteilt hatte.
> Habe aktuell Probleme mit der Felge in Form von Spreicheriss. Was gibt es hier für Möglichkeiten ?
> Canyon tauscht die Felgen nicht.


ich glaube hier wsr schon mal die Rede von einer Freigabe von Canyon bisv 100kg Fahrergewicht für die SLR. KA ob Dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## pienza1 (20. September 2013)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage von einem zukünftigen AL User an alle AL 29 Besitzer !!!

Hat schon jemand für die kommende "batschige" Herbstzeit vernünftige
Steckschutzbleche ergattert oder evtl. schon genutzt, die was für die
29er taugen ??

George P, nutzt Du sowas in der Herbst-/Winterzeit ??

Gruß
pienza1


----------



## Power-Valve (20. September 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage von einem zukünftigen AL User an alle AL 29 Besitzer !!!
> 
> Hat schon jemand für die kommende "batschige" Herbstzeit vernünftige
> Steckschutzbleche ergattert oder evtl. schon genutzt, die was für die
> ...



Vorne im Zweifel nen Streifen Tape zw. unterer Gabelbruecke und der Versteifung unten am Casting oder nen Marshguard Eigennachbau...

Hinten nutze ich im Zweifel mein altes SKS Schutzbrett...


----------



## Namibia (20. September 2013)

gute Idee mit dem verkaufen, vielleicht bekomme ich diese Felgen auch los, sind ja erst 5 Monate jung...Werde dann wohl auf die Crossmax ST umsteigen. 
Besten Dank
Grüsse


----------



## GeorgeP (20. September 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage von einem zukÃ¼nftigen AL User an alle AL 29 Besitzer !!!
> 
> Hat schon jemand fÃ¼r die kommende "batschige" Herbstzeit vernÃ¼nftige
> Steckschutzbleche ergattert oder evtl. schon genutzt, die was fÃ¼r die
> ...



FÃ¼r vorne nutze ich ein marsh guard und fÃ¼r hinten einen butt fender




Namibia schrieb:


> gute Idee mit dem verkaufen, vielleicht bekomme  ich diese Felgen auch los, sind ja erst 5 Monate jung...Werde dann wohl  auf die Crossmax ST umsteigen.
> Besten Dank
> GrÃ¼sse




Also wenn du schon fast 600â¬ fÃ¼r einen LRS ausgeben mÃ¶chtest, dann aber auch was vernÃ¼pftiges.Die 19mm innenmaulweite sind jetzt nicht unbedingt das optimale. Besser wÃ¤re da was mit 21mm bis 25mm innenmaulweite !

So ein Mavic LRS kannst du auch nicht mal eben bei einem speichenbruch reparieren lassen, den musst du einschicken. Dann lieber ein klassisch aufgebauten LRS vom Laufradbauer. 

Da kann ich German-Lightness.de nur sehr empfehlen, hab mir von ihm schon 4 LRS aufbauen lassen!

Wenns gÃ¼nstig sein soll gehen natÃ¼rlich auch die LRS von Actionsports,ist halt immer mit dem risiko verbunden das die nicht vernÃ¼pftig eingespeicht sind und man den LRS nachzenrieren lassen muss!


----------



## pienza1 (20. September 2013)

Leute, noch eine letzte allerwichtige Frage:
Ich hole mein  Nerve in KW40 ab und bat um den Einbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth.
Daraufhin bekam ich heute folgende Antwort vom Canyon Service:

"Sie haben angegeben, das Bike mit einer RockShox Reverb stealth erhalten  zu wollen. Allerdings bieten wir diese als Option nicht an. Alternativ  können Sie die RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze für einen Aufpreis von  199,00  verbauen lassen.Die Sattelstütze (Artikelnummer A1035572) ist ein 2012er Modell mit der Länge von 420mm und einem 125mm Hub."

Soll ich die nehmen? Taugen die 2012 was? Ist der Unterschied zur Stealth so groß? (außer der Leitung im Sattelrohr).

Da ich zwei linke Hände habe bin ich auf einen Einbau angewiesen und kann nicht selber kürzen etc.

Eure Meinungen und Antworten wären mir sehr hilfreich, denn die warten auf eine Antwort, DANKE vorab


----------



## Power-Valve (20. September 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Leute, noch eine letzte allerwichtige Frage:
> Ich hole mein  Nerve in KW40 ab und bat um den Einbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth.
> Daraufhin bekam ich heute folgende Antwort vom Canyon Service:
> 
> ...



Ich wuerde die normale nicht haben wollen, das Kabel baumelt da immer unschoen rum... Und da die Stealth schon vorbereitet ist...

Nicht verunsichern lassen... Die Stealth laesst sich auch mit zwei linken Haenden einbauen, ansonsten macht das bestimmt der lokale Fahrradladen fuer nen 10er in die Kaffeekasse.

Der Schlauch laesst sich vom Betaetigungshebel einfach abschrauben, der Schlauch kann mit nem Teppichmesser nach dem Einfaedeln gekuerzt werden. Hebel wieder drauf, fertig...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2013)

Bei mir liegt nun eine KS Lev 125mm, die auf ihren Einbau wartet. Die Zugverlegung ist ggü der normalen Reverb sauberer gelöst und Entlüften ist auch kein Thema, da keine hydraulische Anleitung sondern Seilzug. Wird dann auch unter dem Oberrohr verlegt.
Nur die Kabelhülle ist etwas störrisch, bin da schon mit einem Fön ran oder gibt es andere Tipps?


----------



## olihT (20. September 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich wuerde die normale nicht haben wollen, das Kabel baumelt da immer unschoen rum... Und da die Stealth schon vorbereitet ist...
> 
> Nicht verunsichern lassen... Die Stealth laesst sich auch mit zwei linken Haenden einbauen, ansonsten macht das bestimmt der lokale Fahrradladen fuer nen 10er in die Kaffeekasse.
> 
> Der Schlauch laesst sich vom Betaetigungshebel einfach abschrauben, der Schlauch kann mit nem Teppichmesser nach dem Einfaedeln gekuerzt werden. Hebel wieder drauf, fertig...


Ich habe "noch" keine Stealth aber ich sehe das wie Power-Valve. Das Bike ist für eine Stealth vorbereitet, dann sollte man die auch nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (20. September 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage von einem zukünftigen AL User an alle AL 29 Besitzer !!!
> 
> Hat schon jemand für die kommende "batschige" Herbstzeit vernünftige
> Steckschutzbleche ergattert oder evtl. schon genutzt, die was für die
> ...


Ich nutze vorne MarshGuard und hinten SKS X-Blade 29".

Gruß


----------



## Power-Valve (20. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt nun eine KS Lev 125mm, die auf ihren Einbau wartet. Die Zugverlegung ist ggü der normalen Reverb sauberer gelöst und Entlüften ist auch kein Thema, da keine hydraulische Anleitung sondern Seilzug. Wird dann auch unter dem Oberrohr verlegt.
> Nur die Kabelhülle ist etwas störrisch, bin da schon mit einem Fön ran oder gibt es andere Tipps?



die ist nicht zum Spass stoerisch... Du musst nen gewissen Biegeradius einhalten damit das Seil noch vernuenftig laeuft. (ca. 10cm).

Berichte mal wie die von der Funktion ist... meine alte KS 900i am Torque ist zwar sehr zuverlaessig aber auch recht hakelig... Die Reverb ist in ner anderen Liga. Saemig und geschmeidig...


----------



## GeorgeP (20. September 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Leute, noch eine letzte allerwichtige Frage:
> Ich hole mein  Nerve in KW40 ab und bat um den Einbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth.
> Daraufhin bekam ich heute folgende Antwort vom Canyon Service:
> 
> ...



Wenn dir der mehrpreis von 60â¬ es wert ist, dann nimm eine stealths. Ich habe die 2012 reverb an meinem Remedy und die arbeitet ohne fehl und tadel. 

Anbei mal ein bild wie ich das verlegt habe one das es eine riesige schlaufen macht, ist noch mein EX Granit Chief. Aber am Remedy hab ich es genauso gemacht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> die ist nicht zum Spass stoerisch... Du musst nen gewissen Biegeradius einhalten damit das Seil noch vernuenftig laeuft. (ca. 10cm).


Hi,
danke für dein Feedback, kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erläutern.

Hier sehe ich nichts störrisches:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUXcLchjFV4"]KS LEV Installation - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2013)

Wegen der Kabelführung, unterhalb des Bremskabels am Steuerrohr verlegen oder oberhalb? Und dann oberhalb des Schaltkabels zum Auslösemechanismus, der am Griffende innen sitzt?
Sorry, ich frage lieber einmal zuviel.


----------



## Power-Valve (20. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für dein Feedback, kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erläutern.
> 
> Hier sehe ich nichts störrisches:
> KS LEV Installation - YouTube



Stoerrisch wirds nur wenn das Kabel zu eng laeuft. Im Video bei 10:39... Das meinte ich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2013)

Wenn das hier das serienmäßige Kabel ist, dann haben die mir irgendeinen Ersatz beigelegt, uni-schwarz und wie gesagt, sehr störrisch zu bewegen.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...?xtcr=1&xtmcl=zugkabel%20f%FCr%20lenkerremote

Ich sollte doch Anspruch auf die Lieferung des Original-Zugkabels haben, oder


----------



## GeorgeP (20. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wegen der Kabelführung, unterhalb des Bremskabels am Steuerrohr verlegen oder oberhalb? Und dann oberhalb des Schaltkabels zum Auslösemechanismus, der am Griffende innen sitzt?
> Sorry, ich frage lieber einmal zuviel.




Versteht mal wieder kein mensch was du meinst 

Das ergibt sich doch alles beim montieren


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2013)

Bilder machen schlauer als Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn das hier das serienmäßige Kabel ist, dann haben die mir irgendeinen Ersatz beigelegt, uni-schwarz und wie gesagt, sehr störrisch zu bewegen.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...?xtcr=1&xtmcl=zugkabel%20f%FCr%20lenkerremote
> 
> Ich sollte doch Anspruch auf die Lieferung des Original-Zugkabels haben, oder




Die abbildung zeigt die kabelhülle die man so kennt, aber weiter unten im text steht dann schwarz universal.

Dann scheinst du doch das richtige zu haben...


----------



## Maxmara67 (21. September 2013)

Eine Frage zur reverb...

Ich habe die stealth, meine Frau die 'normale' reverb. Beide haben ein leichtes vertikales Spiel am Übergang von Stütze zur Sattelaufnahme (also dem Teil in dem oben die Klemmung befestigt ist). 

Ist das bei Euren reverbs auch so?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur reverb...
> 
> Ich habe die stealth, meine Frau die 'normale' reverb. Beide haben ein leichtes vertikales Spiel am Übergang von Stütze zur Sattelaufnahme (also dem Teil in dem oben die Klemmung befestigt ist).
> 
> Ist das bei Euren reverbs auch so?




Jep ist stand der dinge und auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Maxmara67 (21. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jep ist stand der dinge und auch nicht weiter schlimm.



Okay... hatte ich mir schon gedacht aber es beruhigt trotzdem. 
Sind die letzen Tage ein paar schöne Touren im Odenwald gefahren und ich muss sagen: Daumen hoch für die reverb... Klasse Teil!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2013)

Wenn man Glauben schenken darf, scheint es doch einige Nutzer der Reverb/Stealth zu geben, die keinen "Wackeldackel" fahren......komisch


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn man Glauben schenken darf, scheint es doch einige Nutzer der Reverb/Stealth zu geben, die keinen "Wackeldackel" fahren......komisch




Das ist ein ganz leichtes spiel, mit wackeln hat das nix zu tuen. Beim fahren merkt man davon nichts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. September 2013)

Wann macht sich dieses leichte Spiel bemerkbar? Direkt nach der Montage, nach kurzem Einfahren, 100 km oder später?


----------



## pienza1 (22. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Okay... hatte ich mir schon gedacht aber es beruhigt trotzdem.
> Sind die letzen Tage ein paar schöne Touren im Odenwald gefahren und ich muss sagen: Daumen hoch für die reverb... Klasse Teil!




Würdest Du die 80 Euro Mehrpreis in die stealth (aus optischen Gründen)wieder investieren oder reicht Dir die Reverb wie bei Deiner Frau ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2013)

Steht vom "leichten vertikalen Spiel" etwas in irgendeiner Form im User Manual, ja oder nein?


----------



## Maxmara67 (22. September 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Würdest Du die 80 Euro Mehrpreis in die stealth (aus optischen Gründen)wieder investieren oder reicht Dir die Reverb wie bei Deiner Frau ?



Ähm??? Klar würde ich... sonst hätte ich es ja nicht gemacht.
Aber es sind nur 60,- Euro, zumindest bei h&s in Bonn.


----------



## Maxmara67 (22. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz leichtes spiel, mit wackeln hat das nix zu tuen. Beim fahren merkt man davon nichts !



Stimmt! Und als Wackeldackel würde ich es auch nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2013)

Ja fein, aber was steht denn nun bitte im Nutzerhandbuch von Sram? 

Bitte Klarheit und kein wackeldackelbeitragen


----------



## Maxmara67 (22. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja fein, aber was steht denn nun bitte im Nutzerhandbuch von Sram?
> 
> Bitte Klarheit und kein wackeldackelbeitragen



Warum schaust Du nicht selbst nach?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2013)

Woi i koas hoab? 

Kind Shock Fahrer


----------



## Maxmara67 (22. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Woi i koas hoab?
> 
> Kind Shock Fahrer



Guckst Du hier: http://bit.ly/1afUtZY


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2013)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der eine sachliche Antwort geben mag, anstatt einen Pseudo-Zappel-Ausweich-Kampf zu führen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der eine sachliche Antwort geben mag, anstatt einen Pseudo-Zappel-Ausweich-Kampf zu führen?




jedes bauteil was in einer führung auf und ab gleitet muß bauartbedingt spiel haben. Sonst würde es ja nicht gleiten können!


----------



## Leonhard1 (23. September 2013)

Mein DÃ¤mpfer Ã¶lte auf einmal nach 4 Monaten stark. Ich wollte ihn direkt zu Toxoholix senden, da es Ã¼ber Canyon bis zu 4 Wochen dauert. Die Ã¼bernehmen wÃ¤hrend der Garantie die Versandkosten nicht, was ich bisher nicht kannte. Ich habe den DÃ¤mpfer ausgebaut und aufgrund einer defekten Madenschraube noch die CTD-Schraube geÃ¶ffnet um ihn heraus zu bekommen. Jetzt muss ich aufgrund vom Ãffnen dieser Schraube 125 â¬ bezahlen. Canyon meinte ich hÃ¤tte doch das Rad zu Canyon senden sollen, dann wÃ¤re so etwas gar nicht passiert. Die defekte Madenschraube kÃ¶nne nicht der Grund gewesen sein, so Canyon. Jetzt will Toxoholic auch noch Vorkasse. 

So ergeht es mir gerade mit einem Rad von Canyon von 3000â¬ (Canyon Nerve AL 29 SL) nach 4 Monaten (Alptraum). Einmal eine Schraube Ã¶ffnen und ich bin ein gefundenes Fressen fÃ¼r Abzocke und das auch noch auf Vorkasse. Bei jedem anderen Produkt von einem Internetanbieter wÃ¤re mir geholfen worden. Hier bin ich nur zwischen Toxoholic und Canyon abgespeist worden. Zudem kann ich es nicht glauben, dass Canyon Produkte einbaut, bei denen der Hersteller Ã¶fters bereits schlechte Chargen beim Kunden getestet hat. Diese mÃ¼ssen dann fÃ¼r deren Fehler auch noch wÃ¤hrend der Garantie die Versandkosten Ã¼bernehmen. Bei Amazon wÃ¤re das undenkbar. Aber bei FahrrÃ¤dern kÃ¶nnen die sich scheinbar alles erlauben.


----------



## Joe79 (23. September 2013)

Ãrgerlich, aber Deine Argumentation ist auch nicht richtig. Wenn ich bei nem 3.000 â¬ MacBook Pro das GehÃ¤use aufschraube ist die Garantie auch futsch und weder Apple noch Amazon werden sich auf Diskussionen einlassen.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer ölte auf einmal nach 4 Monaten stark. Ich wollte ihn direkt zu Toxoholix senden, da es über Canyon bis zu 4 Wochen dauert. Die übernehmen während der Garantie die Versandkosten nicht, was ich bisher nicht kannte. Ich habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut und aufgrund einer defekten Madenschraube noch die CTD-Schraube geöffnet um ihn heraus zu bekommen. Jetzt muss ich aufgrund vom Öffnen dieser Schraube 125  bezahlen. Canyon meinte ich hätte doch das Rad zu Canyon senden sollen, dann wäre so etwas gar nicht passiert. Die defekte Madenschraube könne nicht der Grund gewesen sein, so Canyon. Jetzt will Toxoholic auch noch Vorkasse.
> 
> So ergeht es mir gerade mit einem Rad von Canyon von 3000 (Canyon Nerve AL 29 SL) nach 4 Monaten (Alptraum). Einmal eine Schraube öffnen und ich bin ein gefundenes Fressen für Abzocke und das auch noch auf Vorkasse. Bei jedem anderen Produkt von einem Internetanbieter wäre mir geholfen worden. Hier bin ich nur zwischen Toxoholic und Canyon abgespeist worden. Zudem kann ich es nicht glauben, dass Canyon Produkte einbaut, bei denen der Hersteller öfters bereits schlechte Chargen beim Kunden getestet hat. Diese müssen dann für deren Fehler auch noch während der Garantie die Versandkosten übernehmen. Bei Amazon wäre das undenkbar. Aber bei Fahrrädern können die sich scheinbar alles erlauben.



Als allererstes sehr ärgerlich, nur Canyon hat ja den dämpfer nicht selber hergestellt. 
Da ist Fox für verantwortlich, aber das verhalten von Toxoholics ist unter aller Kanonen, ums mal freundlich auszudrücken.

Jetzt aber mal zu der vorgehensweise, du hast ein versenderbike gekauft mit dem wissen wenn etwas defekt ist,das es zur reperatur wieder zum versender zurück muss!
Oder du bist selber in der lage dein bike zu warten und es fachgerecht bei einem defekt dann die betroffenen teile aus und einzubauen.

Zweiteres hat ja dann anscheinend nicht geklappt und du musst jetzt für deinen fehler bezahlen.

Das der fehler nun nicht mit der versehentlich aufgedrehten Madenschrauben in zusammenhang steht ist eine ganz andere geschichte.
Durch einen sachverständigen kannst du das jetzt klären lassen, aber das wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht machen da a) zu teuer und b) zu zeitaufwendig !

He und wegen 4,90 versandkosten sich aufzuregen ist total unnütz


----------



## standy1000 (23. September 2013)

Habe jetzt seit letzter Woche die Reverb Stealth verbaut und bin damit rund 3000 HM in Südtirol unterwegs gewesen. 
Leute - dieses Teil ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## filiale (23. September 2013)

Aber Dein Gesamtgewicht...ohje...


----------



## Leonhard1 (23. September 2013)

Ich sehe das ganz anders. Die Madenschraube ist ein defekter Auslieferungszustand, die dazu beigetragen hat, den Remotehebel aufzumachen. In diesem Fall hÃ¤tten entweder Canyon  oder Toxohloic die Kosten Ã¼bernehmen mÃ¼ssen. Denn weder die Ã¼berdrehte Madenschraube, noch ein starkes Ãlen sind nach 4 Monaten fÃ¼r ein Produkt von 3000â¬ dem Kunden zu verrechnen. Das gibt es nirgends und es geht bei den Versandkosten schon an. Die Versandkosten sind kleinkariert und die weitere Vorgehensweise noch viel schlimmer und es ist fÃ¼r ein 4 Monate altes Produkt sehr Ã¤rgerlich. Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben. Und das HÃ¤rteste war die Vorkasse, sonst hÃ¤tte ich den DÃ¤mpfer gar nicht mehr zurÃ¼ckbekommen.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz anders. Die Madenschraube ist ein defekter Auslieferungszustand, die dazu beigetragen hat, den Remotehebel aufzumachen. In diesem Fall hätten entweder Canyon  oder Toxohloic die Kosten übernehmen müssen. Denn weder die überdrehte Madenschraube, noch ein starkes Ölen sind nach 4 Monaten für ein Produkt von 3000 dem Kunden zu verrechnen. Das gibt es nirgends und es geht bei den Versandkosten schon an. Die Versandkosten sind kleinkariert und die weitere Vorgehensweise noch viel schlimmer und es ist für ein 4 Monate altes Produkt sehr ärgerlich. Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben. Und das Härteste war die Vorkasse, sonst hätte ich den Dämpfer gar nicht mehr zurückbekommen.




Tja, wie Canyon es dir schon mitgeteilt hat. Hättest du das bike eingeschickt wär das alles nicht zu deinen lasten gegangen.

Da gibt es leider nichts drann zu rütteln, das ist mehr als ärgerlich aber ändert ja jetzt auch nichts mehr.

Erfreu dich lieber über ein funktionierendes bike 

By the way, ich würde mich auch


----------



## Leonhard1 (23. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, aber Deine Argumentation ist auch nicht richtig. Wenn ich bei nem 3.000  MacBook Pro das Gehäuse aufschraube ist die Garantie auch futsch und weder Apple noch Amazon werden sich auf Diskussionen einlassen.


 
Wenn bei einem Notebook zwei Defekte sind, übernehmen die die Kosten und es gibt kein hin und her zwischen Unterlieferanten und Hersteller. Der Vergleich hinkt. Noch dazu ist das eine ganz normale Schraube gewesen und der Dämpfer ist sowieso defekt gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber Dein Gesamtgewicht...ohje...


Nun ja, man hat ja generell die Möglichkeit das Nerve 29 in zwei Richtungen zu tunen, Leichtbau und AM-Light-Tourer, wenn man sich abseits der vorgegebenen Konfiguration etwas ändern will.

Ich habe auch recht lange überlegt und bin nun auch zum Schluss gekommen, es muss eine verstellbare Sattelstütze dran und dann ist noch ein Laufradsatz mit mindesten 23mm Maulweite in Planung für das kommende Bikejahr und mehr Laune auf den hiesigen Trails  und der wird das Mehrgewicht der Stütze auch wieder kompensieren


----------



## Leonhard1 (23. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Tja, wie Canyon es dir schon mitgeteilt hat. Hättest du das bike eingeschickt wär das alles nicht zu deinen lasten gegangen.
> 
> Da gibt es leider nichts drann zu rütteln, das ist mehr als ärgerlich aber ändert ja jetzt auch nichts mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, das es so gelaufen ist und Canyon und Fox sich so verhalten haben. Eine Riesensauerei in meinen Augen. Die können machen was sie wollen. Man sollte denen das Handwerk legen. Das das Bike dann funktioniert, das erwarte ich auch. Ich bin mir sicher, mit denen habe ich bei weiteren Problemen nichts als Ärger. Ich suche mir nächstes mal servicefreundlichere Produkte, denn bei Fox grenzt das fast schon an Betrug und Canyon ist halt auch nicht unbedingt lösungsorientiert, wenn man ein ganzes Bike einsenden soll um es dann bei drei mal so langer Bearbeitungszeit irgendwann wieder bekommt, als den Dämpfer direkt einzusenden. Es ist mir eine Lehre und es geht mit den Versandkosten schon mal los. Das ist der erste Eindruck. Bei mir war es der Beginn von einer Riesensauerei.


----------



## Joe79 (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Wenn bei einem Notebook zwei Defekte sind, übernehmen die die Kosten und es gibt kein hin und her zwischen Unterlieferanten und Hersteller. Der Vergleich hinkt. Noch dazu ist das eine ganz normale Schraube gewesen und der Dämpfer ist sowieso defekt gewesen.



Du baust aber auch keinen RAM aus, nur weil Du der Meinung bist das der Chiphersteller schneller Reklamationen bearbeitet das der Notebookhersteller. 

Sich jetzt über die Versandkosten zu beschweren oder darüber das man das Bike einschicken muss wenn was dran ist? Das sind Dinge die ein mündiger Verbraucher vor dem Kauf in Erfahrung bringen kann. Aber das gute Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Canyon dankend anzunehmen heißt auch zu akzeptieren das es eben nicht den kleinen Händler um die Ecke gibt dem man die Brocken auf den Tisch stellen kann wenn mal was nicht geht.

Die Situation ist wie George auch geschrieben hat sehr ärgerlich, aber es ist genauso unfair Canyon dafür verantwortlich zu machen das Du ungeduldig bist! Denn das ist die Essenz bzw. die Ursache deines Problems... 

Es tut mir wirklich Leid, das Du jetzt so einen Ärger hast aber von "Riesensauerei" und "grenzt das fast schon an Betrug" zu schreiben ist harter Tobak! 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Leonhard1 (24. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Du baust aber auch keinen RAM aus, nur weil Du der Meinung bist das der Chiphersteller schneller Reklamationen bearbeitet das der Notebookhersteller.
> 
> Sich jetzt über die Versandkosten zu beschweren oder darüber das man das Bike einschicken muss wenn was dran ist? Das sind Dinge die ein mündiger Verbraucher vor dem Kauf in Erfahrung bringen kann. Aber das gute Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Canyon dankend anzunehmen heißt auch zu akzeptieren das es eben nicht den kleinen Händler um die Ecke gibt dem man die Brocken auf den Tisch stellen kann wenn mal was nicht geht.
> 
> ...


 
Das Fox das mit den Versandkosten überhaupt durchsetzten kann, wundert mich. Beim Einsenden jedes anderen Produkts während der Garantie ist das nicht so. Das sagt schon einiges über die Firmenpraktiken aus, ist der erste Eindruck und hat sich im schlimmsten Fall bei mir bestätigt, da ich nicht wie bei einem Computer mit Spezialschrauben das Ram ausgebaut habe, sondern nur den Remotehebel aufgrund überdrehter Madenschraube weggemacht habe. Der Vergleich hinkt also. Aufgrund der Geschäftspraxis von Fox, nämlich rigoros auch im Garantiefall war das ein gefundenes Fressen für mehr Kohle. Im Kleingedruckten steht auch betrügerisches, wie dass sie sich das Recht für eine Beurteilung selbst im Garantiefall selbst herausnehmen.

Ich würde es nicht als ungeduldig bezeichnen, sondern als pragmatisch. Du würdest es auch vermeiden, ein Bike zu verpacken und zu versenden, bei drei mal so langer Bearbeitungszeit, anstatt den Dämpfer direkt, vermeintlich einfacher und somit auch in kürzerer Zeit das Problem zu lösen. 
Es ist meiner Meinung nach realistisch Fox als Riesensauerei zu bezeichnen, man könnte auch geldgieriger Saustall dazu sagen. Und bei Canyon ist es definitiv umständlich ein Problem zu lösen. Und die Kommunikation im Garantiefall ist zwischen beiden sehr, sehr schlecht. 
Ich bin mir sicher, Du hättest auch den direkten Weg gewählt, nur bist Du nicht direkt betroffen.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Das Fox das mit den Versandkosten überhaupt durchsetzten kann, wundert mich. Beim Einsenden jedes anderen Produkts während der Garantie ist das nicht so. Das sagt schon einiges über die Firmenpraktiken aus, ist der erste Eindruck und hat sich im schlimmsten Fall bei mir bestätigt, da ich nicht wie bei einem Computer mit Spezialschrauben das Ram ausgebaut habe, sondern nur den Remotehebel aufgrund überdrehter Madenschraube weggemacht habe. Der Vergleich hinkt also. Aufgrund der Geschäftspraxis von Fox, nämlich rigoros auch im Garantiefall war das ein gefundenes Fressen für mehr Kohle. Im Kleingedruckten steht auch betrügerisches, wie dass sie sich das Recht für eine Beurteilung selbst im Garantiefall selbst herausnehmen.
> 
> Ich würde es nicht als ungeduldig bezeichnen, sondern als pragmatisch. Du würdest es auch vermeiden, ein Bike zu verpacken und zu versenden, bei drei mal so langer Bearbeitungszeit, anstatt den Dämpfer direkt, vermeintlich einfacher und somit auch in kürzerer Zeit das Problem zu lösen.
> Es ist meiner Meinung nach realistisch Fox als Riesensauerei zu bezeichnen, man könnte auch geldgieriger Saustall dazu sagen. Und bei Canyon ist es definitiv umständlich ein Problem zu lösen. Und die Kommunikation im Garantiefall ist zwischen beiden sehr, sehr schlecht.
> Ich bin mir sicher, Du hättest auch den direkten Weg gewählt, nur bist Du nicht direkt betroffen.




Ich glaub du musst hier nocheinmal differenzieren, nicht Fox sondern Toxoholics ist der abwickelnde .

Kleiner tipp schreib mal Fox dierekt an und schildere denen mal den fall. Ich denke da wirds du was bewegen können.


----------



## Leonhard1 (24. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich glaub du musst hier nocheinmal differenzieren, nicht Fox sondern Toxoholics ist der abwickelnde .
> 
> Kleiner tipp schreib mal Fox dierekt an und schildere denen mal den fall. Ich denke da wirds du was bewegen können.


 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp aber das werde ich nicht tun. Es sollte, wenn dann Canyon übernehmen. Die sollten die Wege kennen und ihre Marktmacht einsetzten aber die kümmern sich auch nicht um Ihre Kunden und ich als Kunde soll mich da totstrampeln zwischen drei Ansprechpartnern wo entweder die Kommunikation zwischen den Firmen bzw. ein ideales Umfeld geschaffen ist, um den Kunden verhungern zu lassen. Ich boykottiere in Zukunft Fox und bei Canyon überlege ich es mir drei Mal mit deren "Leckmichamarsch-und-schau-selber-wie-du-zurecht-kommst-Mentalität" noch mal totlaufen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp aber das werde ich nicht tun. Es sollte, wenn dann Canyon übernehmen. Die sollten die Wege kennen und ihre Marktmacht einsetzten aber die kümmern sich auch nicht um Ihre Kunden und ich als Kunde soll mich da totstrampeln zwischen drei Ansprechpartnern wo entweder die Kommunikation zwischen den Firmen bzw. ein ideales Umfeld geschaffen ist, um den Kunden verhungern zu lassen. Ich boykottiere in Zukunft Fox und bei Canyon überlege ich es mir drei Mal mit deren "Leckmichamarsch-und-schau-selber-wie-du-zurecht-kommst-Mentalität" noch mal totlaufen werde.



Hallo Leonhard1,

gekauft hast Du das Rad bei CANYON, die damit auch Dein Ansprechpartner in Garantieangelegenheiten sind.
Wenn Du den Dämpfer selbst ausbaust und direkt zu Toxoholics schickst, um Zeit zu sparen (habe ich auch so gemacht), dann musst Du eben auch den Versand bezahlen. So einfach ist das!
Wenn dabei etwas zu Bruch geht, kann aus meiner Sicht weder CANYON, noch Toxoholics etwas dafür, das nenne ich mal "persönliches Pech", auch wenn es super ärgerlich ist.

Ich habe auch gerade etwas Huddel mit meiner Gabel und meinem Dämpfer, kann mich aber über die Kommunikation und die Abwicklung seitens Toxoholics bisher nicht beschweren.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Leonhard1 (24. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hallo Leonhard1,
> 
> gekauft hast Du das Rad bei CANYON, die damit auch Dein Ansprechpartner in Garantieangelegenheiten sind.
> Wenn Du den Dämpfer selbst ausbaust und direkt zu Toxoholics schickst, um Zeit zu sparen (habe ich auch so gemacht), dann musst Du eben auch den Versand bezahlen. So einfach ist das!
> ...


 
Hallo Rodrigues,
arbeitest Du für Fox? Es erweckt den Anschein. Es ging ganz anders los, wenn Du meine Zeilen vollständig gelesen hast. Für mich bleibt es eine Riesensauerei zwischen zwei, vielleicht sogar drei Firmen.


----------



## Dinocek (24. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Dämpfer selbst ausbaust und direkt zu Toxoholics schickst, um Zeit zu sparen (habe ich auch so gemacht), dann musst Du eben auch den Versand bezahlen. So einfach ist das!




Stimmt so nicht; vgl § 439 II BGB: "Der Verkäufer hat die zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung erforderlichen Aufwendungen, insbesondere Transport-, Wege-, Arbeits- und Materialkosten zu tragen."

Bevor du mit der juristischen Keule ankommst, würde ich aber auch toxo und/oder canyon mal anschreiben und ihnen deine situation sachlich schildern. bin mir sicher, man findet eine lösung!

viel glück und ärgere dich nicht so sehr, es gibt schlimmeres....

grüße


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Hallo Rodrigues,
> arbeitest Du für Fox? Es erweckt den Anschein. Es ging ganz anders los, wenn Du meine Zeilen vollständig gelesen hast. Für mich bleibt es eine Riesensauerei zwischen zwei, vielleicht sogar drei Firmen.



Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht. Ich arbeite weder für FOX, noch für CANYON! Ich bin von der Qualität meiner Gabel und meines Dämpfers auch alles andere als begeistert, aber wenn man mal alle Emotionen raus lässt, ist es bei Dir einfach blöd gelaufen. 
Wie George schon schrieb, wende Dich direkt an FOX.
Vielleicht kannst Du so eine kulante Lösung erreichen.


Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Joe79 (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt es eine Riesensauerei zwischen zwei, vielleicht sogar drei Firmen.



Ist ja auch Dein gutes Recht. Es sollte Dir aber zu denken geben, das alle bisherigen Kommentare zwar verständnisvoll aber kritisch waren. Ich habe Canyon als sehr kundenfreundlich erlebt. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

@ RRrrooodd
Jetzt lass doch erst mal ordentlich Luft aus deinen Reifen und du wirst SPÜREN, Gabel und Dämpfer funzen doch etwas fluffiger  
Bei mir - wie schon gesagt, mit Latexschläuchen - vorne 1,4 bar und hinten 1,55 bar.


----------



## Leonhard1 (24. September 2013)

Mit den linken Touren von Fox bzw. deren Ausleger will ich gar nicht mehr diskutieren. Das habe ich bereits mit Canyon und Toxoholix gemacht. Schlimm genug, dass ich als Kunde zwischen zwei bzw. drei Firmen hänge und Fox ist bestimmt nicht ehrlich. Es steht im Kleingedruckten sogar betrügerisches, wie ich erfahren habe, das ist unglaublich. Solche Firmen sollte man boykottieren.

Have a look:


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

Das Bike ist jünger als 6 Monate, also geht es nicht um die Garantieansprüche, sondern die gesetzlich geregelte *Gewährleistung*spflicht. Während der ersten 6 Monate liegt die Beweislast bei Toxoholics und das hat mit jedweder Garantie überhaupt nichts zu schaffen....
Also müssen Sie dir nachweisen, dass der Schaden durch dich entstanden ist.

Ich hatte auch einen Fall, wo durch Unachtsamkeit Toxoholics einen Vorwand gesehen hat 143 Euro für einen großen Service zu verlangen. Habe unter Vorbehalt gezahlt und mache mich in Kürze schlau, werde ggf. den Betrag zurückfordern, überlege aber noch ob ich *dafür* meinen Rechtschutz in Anspruch nehmen sollte...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @ RRrrooodd
> Jetzt lass doch erst mal ordentlich Luft aus deinen Reifen und du wirst SPÜREN, Gabel und Dämpfer funzen doch etwas fluffiger
> Bei mir - wie schon gesagt, mit Latexschläuchen - vorne 1,4 bar und hinten 1,55 bar.



Luft ist schon raus. Bin jetzt bei 1,8 bar. Fährt sich gar nicht schlecht. ;-)
Die Gabel ist auch super fluffig, auch wenns jetzt ein 2012er Casting mit 2013er Innenleben ist. ;-).
Hat sich heute beim "Schaukeln" im Aggertal wacker geschlagen.

Alles wird gut. ;-)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @ RRrrooodd
> Jetzt lass doch erst mal ordentlich Luft aus deinen Reifen und du wirst SPÜREN, Gabel und Dämpfer funzen doch etwas fluffiger
> Bei mir - wie schon gesagt, mit Latexschläuchen - vorne 1,4 bar und hinten 1,55 bar.




Angeber! 1,55 bar! Jetzt kommst Du schon mit 2 Nachkommastellen daher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leonhard1 (24. September 2013)

Mir geht es mehr um das Prinzip. Durch die geringen Beträge rentiert sich weiteres nicht. Damit spekulieren solche Firmen mit scheinbar guten Produkten und Kundenbescheissmentalität aber auch. Und Canyon setzt sich auch nicht ein, also bestimmt in diesem Fall ganz sicher auch nicht kundenfreundlich, sondern kundenhängenlassend.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

Ok, laut Luftdruckprüfer waren es zu Beginn der Tour 1,41 und 1,57 bar, nun zufrieden? Habe nach der Tour nicht nachgemessen, daher so runtergerechnet, dass es noch halbwegs rund rüberkommt...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ok, laut Luftdruckprüfer waren es zu Beginn der Tour 1,41 und 1,57 bar, nun zufrieden?




Ich sach doch das fährt sich hervorzüglich mit dem luftdruck, grip, traktion und dämpfung mehr als genug


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Mir geht es mehr um das Prinzip. Durch die geringen Beträge rentiert sich weiteres nicht. Damit spekulieren solche Firmen mit scheinbar guten Produkten und Kundenbescheissmentalität aber auch. Und Canyon setzt sich auch nicht ein, also bestimmt in diesem Fall ganz sicher auch nicht kundenfreundlich, sondern kundenhängenlassend.



Du bis ja gut ange****, wäre ich auch!
Sieh lieber zu , daß Du den Bock wieder flott kriegst und den Rest der Saison noch ordentlich fahren kannst. Das entschädigt für den Ärger.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2013)

Ach hab ich schon erwähnt das mein bike nur noch 11,5Kg auf die wage bringt 

Jetzt noch 300g finden, ich weiß auch schon wie und wo, dann kommt ne reverb stealth 


Bis weihnachten is ja nicht mehr weit


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

Auch mit 2 Kilo weniger am Bike besteht durchaus noch die Möglichkeit, am Berg abgekocht zu werden 

wo du wolle?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

trail surfer schrieb:


> ok, laut luftdruckprüfer waren es zu beginn der tour 1,41 und 1,57 bar, nun zufrieden? Habe nach der tour nicht nachgemessen, daher so runtergerechnet, dass es noch halbwegs rund rüberkommt...
> :d



Ja nee, is klar.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ach hab ich schon erwähnt das mein bike nur noch 11,5Kg auf die wage bringt
> 
> Jetzt noch 300g finden, ich weiß auch schon wie und wo, dann kommt ne reverb stealth
> 
> ...



Wenn ich an letzten Sonntag denke, werden sich die 300 Gramm beim Fahrer schon finden.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2013)

Ich bin ja heute wieder mit Nerve auf tour gewesen, was soll ich sagen. Das geht so locker und leicht die rampen hoch da wundert es mich nicht das ich mit dem Remedy am Sonntag nur im bummeltempo die steigungen genommen hab.



Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an letzten Sonntag denke, werden sich die 300 Gramm beim Fahrer schon finden.



Ich hab schon 2 Kg runter, müssen nur noch 2




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auch mit 2 Kilo weniger am Bike besteht durchaus noch die Möglichkeit, am Berg abgekocht zu werden
> 
> wo du wolle?




Jeder zeit, wann immer du magst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin ja heute wieder mit Nerve auf tour gewesen, was soll ich sagen. Das geht so locker und leicht die rampen hoch da wundert es mich nicht das ich mit dem Remedy am Sonntag nur im bummeltempo die steigungen genommen hab.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab schon 2 Kg runter, müssen nur noch 2



Mein Reden... (die Rampen meine ich natürlich) 

Bin gerade auch 5 Rampen hoch (20 Km, 520 HM). Dann wurde es leider zu dunkel.
Das Rad macht einfach nur Spaß! 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

Wir treffen uns kommenden So wieder gleiche Stelle u Zeit, vielleicht kennt da noch jemand ein paar fiese Steigungen, beim letzten Mal waren ja schon zwei nette Stiche dabei


----------



## Deleted176859 (24. September 2013)

Entweder ich nehme die Nachteile bei Versenderbikes (einschicken, Kommunikation, Wartezeiten...etc.) in Kauf und bekomme dafür ein Rad mit gutem bis sehr gutem PL-Verhältnis oder ich kaufe im Fachhandel und bezahle dann für eine ähnliche Ausstattung ein Drittel mehr,kann jederzeit das Bike hinbringen und sagen: Macht mal...! Ganz einfach...!!! Ich bin auch nicht der begnadete Schrauber und nur aufgrund dessen das ein ehemaliger Kollege seit vielen Jahren einen Radladen mit Werkstatt betreibt wo ich jederzeit meine (Versender) Bikes für kleine und große Probleme vorbeibringen kann kaufe ich selbige. Hätte ich diese Möglichkeit nicht, wäre mir der Aufwand (einschicken, warten, ev. Streitigkeiten usw...) viel zu nervig. Leonhard1...nimms als Lehrgeld...komm wieder runter und mach mal ein Pilsner auf.... : Das Leben ist viel zu kurz um sich schwarz zu ärgern...!!!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Das Leben ist viel zu kurz um sich schwarz zu ärgern...!!!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns kommenden So wieder gleiche Stelle u Zeit, vielleicht kennt da noch jemand ein paar fiese Steigungen, beim letzten Mal waren ja schon zwei nette Stiche dabei



Böse "Stiche" gibts im Aggertal genug...


----------



## Leonhard1 (24. September 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Entweder ich nehme die Nachteile bei Versenderbikes (einschicken, Kommunikation, Wartezeiten...etc.) in Kauf und bekomme dafür ein Rad mit gutem bis sehr gutem PL-Verhältnis oder ich kaufe im Fachhandel und bezahle dann für eine ähnliche Ausstattung ein Drittel mehr,kann jederzeit das Bike hinbringen und sagen: Macht mal...! Ganz einfach...!!! Ich bin auch nicht der begnadete Schrauber und nur aufgrund dessen das ein ehemaliger Kollege seit vielen Jahren einen Radladen mit Werkstatt betreibt wo ich jederzeit meine (Versender) Bikes für kleine und große Probleme vorbeibringen kann kaufe ich selbige. Hätte ich diese Möglichkeit nicht, wäre mir der Aufwand (einschicken, warten, ev. Streitigkeiten usw...) viel zu nervig. Leonhard1...nimms als Lehrgeld...komm wieder runter und mach mal ein Pilsner auf.... : Das Leben ist viel zu kurz um sich schwarz zu ärgern...!!!


 
Danke, werde ich machen. Nur Fox werde ich beim nächsten Kauf boykottieren, so wie z.B. Nokia aus anderen Gründen, es sei denn ich kaufe das Bike bei keinem Internethändler, wo ich, wie du es beschreibst, hingehen kann und "mach mal" sagen. Obwohl, diese fiese Firma findet wahrscheinlich sogar beim Händler einen faulen Vorwand oder deren Klausel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Böse "Stiche" gibts im Aggertal genug...


Von Ho-Chi-Minh ins Aggertal, Herr Guide?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Leonhard1 schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich machen. Nur Fox werde ich beim nächsten Kauf boykottieren, so wie z.B. Nokia aus anderen Gründen, es sei denn ich kaufe das Bike bei keinem Internethändler, wo ich, wie du es beschreibst, hingehen kann und "mach mal" sagen. Obwohl, diese fiese Firma findet wahrscheinlich sogar beim Händler einen faulen Vorwand oder deren Klausel:



Falls es Dich beruhigt, daß habe ich heute auch schon gesagt. Wenn die Dinger funzen, sind sie aber schon genial.

so long
Rodriguez


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Von Ho-Chi-Minh ins Aggertal, Herr Guide?



z.B. die 5-fach Schaukel im Aggertal ;-)


----------



## Maxmara67 (25. September 2013)

Muss ja zugeben, dass ich ne Menge Spaß mit dem Nerve AL 29 habe...

Einzig der weiße Aufkleber am Unterrohr des schwarz anodisierten Lacks beginnt sich schon langsam zu lösen. Bei den lackierten Varianten befinden sich die Aufkleber wohl im/unter dem Lack.

Kann man die Aufkleber eigentlich nachbestellen, bzw. bekommt man sie auf Kulanz zugesendet? Finde ich schon etwas ärgerlich bei einem gerade mal 6 Wochen alten Bike.
Dabei geht es mir nicht alleine u die Optik, sondern vielmehr darum, dass der Aufkleber einen guten Schlagschutz darstellt... zumindest bei kleinen Steinen.


----------



## olihT (25. September 2013)

Es könnte passieren, dass es mich überkommt und ich mir eine Reverb Stealth hole. Viel fehlt jedenfalls nicht mehr dazu . Ggf. hole ich mir gleich noch eine Reverb für mein Cube. Mal eine Frage zum Handling Reverb (Stealth) und Montageständer. Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich? Geht das problemlos?

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Es könnte passieren, dass es mich überkommt und ich mir eine Reverb Stealth hole. Viel fehlt jedenfalls nicht mehr dazu . Ggf. hole ich mir gleich noch eine Reverb für mein Cube. Mal eine Frage zum Handling Reverb (Stealth) und Montageständer. Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich? Geht das problemlos?
> 
> Gruß




Du musst die stütze dann halt soweit rausziehen das du am unteren teil klemmen kannst !


----------



## Jugger (25. September 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> z.B. die 5-fach Schaukel im Aggertal ;-)



Für ne Tour im Aggertal wäre ich auch noch 
zu haben.
Ich komme aus der Nähe der Aggertalsperre
und daher ist es ja nicht so weit.
Steigungen haben wir hier im Oberbergischen 
Übrigens auch genug.
Immer mal ne kleine Reise wert zum biken.


----------



## FX111 (26. September 2013)

Da ist es bis auf den Zug für den Remote der Gabel war alles Tipi Tipo. Und bei einer kleinen Runde merkt man sofort den Speed der in dem Gerät steckt.

Nun nee Frage an die Profis ... habe knapp 100 kg ... Welchen Druck empfehlt Ihr ???


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Da ist es bis auf den Zug für den Remote der Gabel war alles Tipi Tipo. Und bei einer kleinen Runde merkt man sofort den Speed der in dem Gerät steckt.
> 
> Nun nee Frage an die Profis ... habe knapp 100 kg ... Welchen Druck empfehlt Ihr ???




Druck für was ?


----------



## FX111 (26. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Druck für was ?



Sorry für die Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Dämpfer


 
So das du ca. 20% SAG hast, das macht dann vorne 22mm und am Dämpfer ca 10 mmm

Alles andere macht nicht wirklich sinn weil die dämpferpumpen nicht die genauesten sind


----------



## kickmaster (27. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9 aus der 2014er-Kollektion. Bei 175 cm Größe und 82 cm Schrittlänge habe ich mich für Größe M entschieden. Beim Auspacken kam mir der Gaul schon extrem klein vor, beim ersten Aufsitzen fühlte es sich zu kurz an. Aber das Verschieben des Sattels nach hinten brachte schon Besserung. Nach der ersten 3-stündigen Tour kann ich sagen, die Größe und Geometrie passen perfekt für mich. Die Gabel arbeitet schon ganz gut, das Ansprechverhalten ist noch nicht optimal. Dämpfer ist sehr unauffällig, fahre beiden in der T-Stellung.

Zu den Laufrädern: Die DT XR1501 Spline One sind sehr leicht, die 20 Millimeter Maulweite für das Rad grenzwertig. Es sind MKII und XK in 2.2 RS montiert, dazu Schwalbe SV19A Schläuche. Vorne habe ich direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet, das entsprechende Felgenband war bereits montiert, Ventile stammen von NoTubes. Der MKII RS war ohne weiteres mit Standpumpe ins Horn zu kriegen und auch ohne Milch schon ansatzweise dicht. Mit 100 ml FRM-Milch, ein wenig schütteln seit 1 Woche kaum spürbaren Druckverlust.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen bisher.

Gruß, Kicki.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2013)

kickmaster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9 aus der 2014er-Kollektion. Bei 175 cm Größe und 82 cm Schrittlänge habe ich mich für Größe M entschieden. Beim Auspacken kam mir der Gaul schon extrem klein vor, beim ersten Aufsitzen fühlte es sich zu kurz an. Aber das Verschieben des Sattels nach hinten brachte schon Besserung. Nach der ersten 3-stündigen Tour kann ich sagen, die Größe und Geometrie passen perfekt für mich. Die Gabel arbeitet schon ganz gut, das Ansprechverhalten ist noch nicht optimal. Dämpfer ist sehr unauffällig, fahre beiden in der T-Stellung.
> 
> ...


 
Na dann willkommen im club 

was verstehst du unter grenzwertig bei 20mm maulweite, ich finde das schon ok.
Bei denn 2,2 von Conti ist das auch mehr als ausreichend.

Das bike ist ja sehr wandelbar, entweder mann baut es sich als leichtes marathon bike auf oder man trimmt es so in die richtung tour/leichtes AM.

Deswegen finde ich den laufradsatz nicht besonders grenzwertig, wenn man natürlich 2,4 schlappen fahren möchte dann ist er zu schmal !

Zur Gabel, warte mal ab wenn du einen kleinen service gemacht hast. Die wird dann mal so richtig geschmeidig


----------



## kickmaster (27. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter grenzwertig bei 20mm maulweite, ich finde das schon ok.
> Bei denn 2,2 von Conti ist das auch mehr als ausreichend.



ich meine damit, dass das Bike durchaus breitere Reifen vertragen würde und da breitere Felgen eine bessere Basis wären. So wie es geliefert wird mit 2.2 macht es natürlich Sinn.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2013)

kickmaster schrieb:


> ich meine damit, dass das Bike durchaus breitere Reifen vertragen würde und da breitere Felgen eine bessere Basis wären. So wie es geliefert wird mit 2.2 macht es natürlich Sinn.


 

Also breitere reifen macht bei dem bike nicht wirklich sinn, da fehlts dann doch auch noch an federweg.

Ich fahre das bike mit den ZTR Crest, die hat 21mm maulweite. Der RaRa und der RoRo bauen auf der felge 56mm breit(karkasse). Der luftdruck vorne ist bei 1,4bar und hinten bei 1,6bar. Das ganze natürlich tubelees.

Das läuft so geschmeidig das da nicht der wunsch nach mehr dämpfung über die reifen aufkommt. Auch die traktion und der grip ist mehr als top!

Probier es aus, deine felgen sind ja schon dafür ausgelegt..

Wenn ich berg ab mehr fahrspaß haben möchte dann greif ich zu meinem enduro.
Da währen dann 2,2 pellen eindeutig unterdimensioniert, das würde wohl einen durchschlag nach dem anderen hageln


----------



## FX111 (27. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So das du ca. 20% SAG hast, das macht dann vorne 22mm und am Dämpfer ca 10 mmm
> 
> Alles andere macht nicht wirklich weil die dämpferpumpen nicht die genauesten sind


 
Habe heute nochmal mit dem Support gesprochen und werde den Dämper zunächst auf ein härteres Setup ( hab 100 kg ) umbauen lassen.

Und dann werde ich mich ans einstellen machen.


----------



## FX111 (27. September 2013)

kickmaster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9 aus der 2014er-Kollektion. Bei 175 cm Größe und 82 cm Schrittlänge habe ich mich für Größe M entschieden. Beim Auspacken kam mir der Gaul schon extrem klein vor, beim ersten Aufsitzen fühlte es sich zu kurz an. Aber das Verschieben des Sattels nach hinten brachte schon Besserung. Nach der ersten 3-stündigen Tour kann ich sagen, die Größe und Geometrie passen perfekt für mich. Die Gabel arbeitet schon ganz gut, das Ansprechverhalten ist noch nicht optimal. Dämpfer ist sehr unauffällig, fahre beiden in der T-Stellung.
> 
> ...


 
Meins ist auch seit gestern da (XL) , wobei ich bei der ersten kleinen Runde sofort ein gutes Gefühl auch von Handling her hatte. Bin aber auch eher ein Tourenfahrer.


----------



## filiale (27. September 2013)

Meins ist auch da  Die Fox Elemente gehen noch etwas schwer. Das braucht erst ein paar KM bis die rund laufen. Das Bike ist zum Glück eher etwas kleiner geraten und extrem handlich. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Genial. Aber was noch viel geiler ist: Werksangabe des 9.9 = 12.1kg. Ich habe 19" und es wiegt 12.1kg... + Pedale 260gr = 12.4kg. abzgl. diverser mods = unter 11 kg. Sauber !


----------



## Maxmara67 (27. September 2013)

Wie wär's mal mit Fotos der 2014er? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da  Die Fox Elemente gehen noch etwas schwer. Das braucht erst ein paar KM bis die rund laufen. Das Bike ist zum Glück eher etwas kleiner geraten und extrem handlich. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Genial. Aber was noch viel geiler ist: Werksangabe des 9.9 = 12.1kg. Ich habe 19" und es wiegt 12.1kg... + Pedale 260gr = 12.4kg. abzgl. diverser mods = unter 11 kg. Sauber !




Gratulation zum neuen bike 

Womit hast du gewogen ?

Ich bin nun bei 11,5 Kg mit pedale, ohne 247g weniger. Wenn ich hardcore tuning betreibe, Sattel unter 100g Sattelstütze unter 100g und eine SIXC carbonkurbel minus 150g, komme ich mit ach und krach auf 10,9x Kg und das bei rahmengröße "M"
Also mit ein paar diverser mods und ohnen großen finanziellen aufwand nicht so einfach 

Meine teileliste kennst du ja ...


----------



## kickmaster (27. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit Fotos der 2014er? ;-)



Dein Wunsch ist/war mir Befehl. Sorry, aber es war schon sehr dunkel.

Gruß, Kicki.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad, mir gefällt das 2013er Design aber besser. Geo ist ja gleich geblieben, warum auch ändern  Die Conti-Schlappen fallen schon ein Stück schmaler aus, als die Schwalbes...echte 2,25er Reifen finde ich optimal für das Nerve 29, ich sage nur Rubena Kratos für Trail und Tour, rauf und runter schaukeln


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2013)

Auch von mir viel spaß mit dem teil, sieht doch


----------



## kickmaster (27. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Auch von mir viel spaß mit dem teil, sieht doch



Danke danke, ist aber auch ein scharfes Teil


----------



## OttoDiCatania (27. September 2013)

schick, schick und endlich gescheite Bremsen dranne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX111 (27. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit Fotos der 2014er? ;-)


Aber klar !


----------



## Maxmara67 (27. September 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Aber klar !



Ähm... Warum haben die da nur so viel blau drangebaut???


----------



## filiale (27. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Gratulation zum neuen bike
> 
> Womit hast du gewogen ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit einer kalibrierten Kofferwaage gewogen 

Ist ja noch alles original:

Lenker, Sattelklemme, Griffe, Spacer, tubeless usw. wird alles noch leichter. Ob ich an den derzeit komplett XT Schaltkompos noch etwas ändere weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn ich mich bei 11.9 einpendel ist das gut für den Kopf, das reicht mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich bei 11.9 einpendel ist das gut für den Kopf, das reicht mir


Was macht der, wenn der 13+Kilo Express vorbeirauscht?
Auch dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike, mit der Ausstattung finde ich das Beste 2014er. Eigentlich hatte ich bei dir mit nem Radon gerechnet, irgendwie


----------



## filiale (27. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich bei dir mit nem Radon gerechnet, irgendwie



Der Grund warum ich mich gegen Radon entschieden habe war einzig und allein das Gewicht. Ich wünschte das AL29 hätte RS Federelemente wie das Slide 130. Aber die 13.9 kg bei 20" im Slide sind einfach 1,8kg zu viel zum 19" AL 29. Da ich selbst nicht mehr abnehmen brauche, muß jetzt das Material her halten... Wenn Gewicht egal wäre, hätte ich ohne zu zögern das Slide 130 genommen. P/L sind da echt klasse.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2013)

Verstehe ich insofern trotzdem nicht, da du scheinbar auf GeorgeII. machst und da geht das Slide 130 mal locker in die ganz andere Richtung.
Sag doch gleich, Radon hat kein leichtbaufähiges 29er Fully mit moderatem Federweg im Angebot Slide 130 ist jedenfalls klar ein ganz anderes Bike, im Vergleich 
Vergleich


----------



## filiale (28. September 2013)

Genau, ich habe mich gegen ein AM und für ein Marathon entschieden. Weil Radon nichts im Portfolio hat ist es ein Canyon geworden.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einer kalibrierten Kofferwaage gewogen
> 
> Ist ja noch alles original:
> 
> Lenker, Sattelklemme, Griffe, Spacer, tubeless usw. wird alles noch leichter. Ob ich an den derzeit komplett XT Schaltkompos noch etwas ändere weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn ich mich bei 11.9 einpendel ist das gut für den Kopf, das reicht mir




Beim lenker kannst du noch maximal 70g einsparen, Carbonspacer gegenüber den Alu spacer spart ca. 15g, Griffe wenn du Moosgummi nimmst ca.80g, Sattelklemme ca.20g, Tubeless ca. 140g macht ca. 325g

Aber das meiste sparst du wenn du andere reifen montierst, von Conti nach Schwalbe RoRo/RaRa oder vorne den MK II Gegen einen X-King tauschen...


----------



## olihT (28. September 2013)

Sooo  Heute habe ich den Dämpfer Service gemacht. Also ein wenig geizig die Damen und Herren bei Fox. Jetzt flutscht das schon anders  Ich kann GeorgePs Aussage nur bestätigen. Das lohnt sich 

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das meiste sparst du wenn du andere reifen montierst, von Conti nach Schwalbe RoRo/RaRa oder vorne den MK II Gegen einen X-King tauschen...



Er hat ja schon Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 auf seiner Liste  würde ich aber keinstesfalls empfehlen, erst recht wo es jetzt zur kälteren Jahreszeit hingeht... wird sonst für die kommenden Monate eher n Wackeldackel-Nerver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Er hat ja schon Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 auf seiner Liste  würde ich aber keinstesfalls empfehlen, erst recht wo es jetzt zur kälteren Jahreszeit hingeht... wird sonst für die kommenden Monate eher n Wackeldackel-Nerver




Es ging um gewichtsersparniss, nicht um was fahre ich wenns schlammig wird 

Denn dafür hat er ja schon die richtige bereifung


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Sooo  Heute habe ich den Dämpfer Service gemacht. Also ein wenig geizig die Damen und Herren bei Fox. Jetzt flutscht das schon anders  Ich kann GeorgePs Aussage nur bestätigen. Das lohnt sich
> 
> Gruß




Dämpfer oder Gabel service ?

Bei der gabel geizen dich so richtig bei Fox, aber auch bei RS gabeln ist das so


----------



## olihT (28. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dämpfer oder Gabel service ?
> 
> Bei der gabel geizen dich so richtig bei Fox, aber auch bei RS gabeln ist das so


Uuups, ich meinte natürlich Gabel Service. Den Dämpfer hatte ich doch eingeschickt.


----------



## FX111 (28. September 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Ähm... Warum haben die da nur so viel blau drangebaut???



Sicher Geschmackssache ... Mir gefällt die Farbe ganz gut schimmert Titan glänzend und das Blau ist ein schöner Kontrast.


----------



## FX111 (28. September 2013)

Habe heute die erste Tour von 140 km mit dem Canyon Nerve Al SL gemacht. Ich kann nur sage perfektes Tourenfully ... An den Sitz muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, das wird schon. 

Aber der Speed auf schlechter Strasse im Gegensatz zum Hardtail ist schon beeindruckend. Ich werd wohl vorn ein größerern Kranz probieren da ich locker mehr treten kann und Ob nun 11 kg oder 12,5 ist glaube ich nur Spielerei den man mit ein wenig Training entgegenwirken kann.

Alles in allem der Kauf hat sich gelohnt !!!


----------



## filiale (28. September 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Habe heute die erste Tour von 140 km mit dem Canyon Nerve Al SL gemacht. Ich kann nur sage perfektes Tourenfully ... An den Sitz muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, das wird schon.
> 
> Aber der Speed auf schlechter Strasse im Gegensatz zum Hardtail ist schon beeindruckend. Ich werd wohl vorn ein größerern Kranz probieren da ich locker mehr treten kann und Ob nun 11 kg oder 12,5 ist glaube ich nur Spielerei den man mit ein wenig Training entgegenwirken kann.
> 
> Alles in allem der Kauf hat sich gelohnt !!!



Deine Sattelstütze ist aber weit drin 

Zwischen 11 und 12,5 ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Mach bloß kein Quatsch und versuche das Gewicht niedrig zu halten.


----------



## olihT (29. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du musst die stütze dann halt soweit rausziehen das du am unteren teil klemmen kannst !


Ok, habe mir gerade die Videos auf der Sram HP angeschaut. Da wird es ja auch erwähnt . Bei der Reverb mag das ja noch funktionieren aber bei der Stealth? Wenn ich das bei meinem Bruder seinem Trek Fuel Ex 8 sehe, da ist nicht mehr viel Leitung da zum herausziehen. Er hat allerdings Glück. Bei ihm ist im eingebautem Zustand noch Platz für die Klaue des Montageständers. 

Gibt es irgendwas bei der Länge der Stealth zu beachten? Sorry für die blöde Frage aber vielleicht gibt es etwas bestimmtes zu beachten. Sei es noch so trivial .

Danke und Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ok, habe mir gerade die Videos auf der Sram HP angeschaut. Da wird es ja auch erwähnt . Bei der Reverb mag das ja noch funktionieren aber bei der Stealth? Wenn ich das bei meinem Bruder seinem Trek Fuel Ex 8 sehe, da ist nicht mehr viel Leitung da zum herausziehen. Er hat allerdings Glück. Bei ihm ist im eingebautem Zustand noch Platz für die Klaue des Montageständers.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwas bei der Länge der Stealth zu beachten? Sorry für die blöde Frage aber vielleicht gibt es etwas bestimmtes zu beachten. Sei es noch so trivial .
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Die mindesteinstecktiefe solltes du beachten , die liegt so bei 80mm. Ach und wenn du am unteren teil der stütze klemmen willst da trennst du einfach die leitunmg. Ab der 2014 ist dort jetzt ja ein quickconnector


----------



## FX111 (29. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Deine Sattelstütze ist aber weit drin
> 
> Zwischen 11 und 12,5 ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Mach bloß kein Quatsch und versuche das Gewicht niedrig zu halten.



Da bin ich noch nicht gefahren ist jetzt deutlich weiter draußen ...  

Und trotzdem ist es leichter 1 kg selbst abzunehmen als tausend Euro auszugeben um die beim Bike einzusparen ich denke ab einen gewissen Punkt kann man es auch übertreiben ist schließlich nur ein Freizeit Hobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Ob nun 11 kg oder 12,5 ist glaube ich nur Spielerei den man mit ein wenig Training entgegenwirken kann.
> 
> Alles in allem der Kauf hat sich gelohnt !!!



Naja das kommt immer auf die waden an, was man am meisten merkt ist der rollwiederstand.

Auf meinem Remedy hab ich den Maxxis HR II, der reifen hat über 45watt rollwiederstand.
Selbst auf der geraden hat man das gefühl es geht berg auf, gutes training für mich als flachland tiroler

Aber auch das gewicht merkt man, besonders wenns länger berg auf geht. Da ist man schon froh über jedees kilo was man weniger beschleunigen muss.

Wer natürlich selbst genug potenzial hat um abzunehmen sollte damit als erstes anfangen ober über genug schmalz in den beinen verfügen


by the way, ich Spiele gerne


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Vielleicht mal ganz allgemein n bissl weniger Egotrip und bissl mehr Tips und Tricks rund um das Bike 
Habe heute erfahren, dass eine Reverb bzw. Stealth laut Rock Shox-Garantiebestimmungen alle 18 Betriebsstunden zum Service muss 

Für die, die sich für die Stütze interessieren, vielleicht kann jemand aufklären ob das a) so stimmt b) wenn ja, wie definieren sich Betriebsstunden.


----------



## g1ccmo (29. September 2013)

Hi,
Hab eine Frage zum 9.0 Sl. Wie schaut denn da die Remote für den Dämpfer bzw. Federgabel aus? Schaltet die Remote beides oder habe ich für jeden  einen eigenen Hebel?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Gegenfrage: Wie soll das funktionieren, das ein Schalter, ein Kabel, Gabel und Dämpfer verbindet und sich beides separat bedienen lässt?


----------



## g1ccmo (29. September 2013)

So wie bei Scott mit der twin lock


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ganz allgemein n bissl weniger Egotrip und bissl mehr Tips und Tricks rund um das Bike
> Habe heute erfahren, dass eine Reverb bzw. Stealth laut Rock Shox-Garantiebestimmungen alle 18 Betriebsstunden zum Service muss
> 
> Für die, die sich für die Stütze interessieren, vielleicht kann jemand aufklären ob das a) so stimmt b) wenn ja, wie definieren sich Betriebsstunden.




Ich habe die Reverb seit über einem jahr im gebrauch und schon weit mehr als 18 betriebsstunden im einsatz.
Bis jetzt arbeitet sie wie am ersten tag, wenn du wissen möchtest wie sich die 18 betriebsstunden definieren frag bei Sport Import nach.

So als randnotiz, wer macht bitte schön alle 50 betriebsstunden einen service bei den Fox gabeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (29. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie soll das funktionieren, das ein Schalter, ein Kabel, Gabel und Dämpfer verbindet und sich beides separat bedienen lässt?



Da laufen beide Züge in die Remote, war beim 2013er 9.9SL so.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Cool bleiben


----------



## g1ccmo (29. September 2013)

Super danke das wollte ich hören


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2013)

g1ccmo schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab eine Frage zum 9.0 Sl. Wie schaut denn da die Remote für den Dämpfer bzw. Federgabel aus? Schaltet die Remote beides oder habe ich für jeden  einen eigenen Hebel?




das sind zwei hebel in einer einheit zusammengefasst, das bild zeigt die 2013 ausführung


----------



## Rodriguez06 (29. September 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Cool bleiben



Bin ich , zumal mein Dämpfer kein Öl mehr verliert.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Marcus-HH (29. September 2013)

Moin Zusammen
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es hier irgendwo steht und ich es dann überlesen habe:

Gibt es die Reverb Stealth für unser Rad denn nun auch mit 150 mm. Es wurde mir erzählt, dass es sie geben soll, kann im Netz aber nichts finden und auf der Herstellerseite werde ich auch nicht schlau.
Danke vorab.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. September 2013)

Hmm lt google theoretisch schon
http://bikemarket.de/catalog/produc...51202?osCsid=628331ed1ddcc93b6351309be59b4991

Nur, welchen Sinn macht die an einem Bike, das als geometrietechnisch als Bike für CC-Marathon-Tour ausgelegt wurde?


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es hier irgendwo steht und ich es dann überlesen habe:
> 
> Gibt es die Reverb Stealth für unser Rad denn nun auch mit 150 mm. Es wurde mir erzählt, dass es sie geben soll, kann im Netz aber nichts finden und auf der Herstellerseite werde ich auch nicht schlau.
> Danke vorab.




vereinzelt wirst du im netzt noch welche finden, soweit ich das aber richtig im kopf habe, ist die 150mm stealth 30,9 eingestellt worden.

http://bikemarket.de/catalog/produc...51202?osCsid=9a7a50d05721c1876e4d9dffb98edfb4


----------



## Marcus-HH (30. September 2013)

Danke!
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der 125 er?
Sollte wahrscheinlich auch reichen, oder?


----------



## Power-Valve (30. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der 125 er?
> Sollte wahrscheinlich auch reichen, oder?



Reicht eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der 125 er?
> Sollte wahrscheinlich auch reichen, oder?


 

Solange du nicht im bikepark damit rumspringen willst oder stolperbiken gehst, sind die 125mm ausreichend!


----------



## Marcus-HH (30. September 2013)

Danke, das hört sich doch gut an. Aber was ist Stolperbiken?


----------



## GeorgeP (30. September 2013)

Marcus-HH schrieb:


> Danke, das hört sich doch gut an. Aber was ist Stolperbiken?




das hier ist Stolperbiken 



Back On Track von KäptnFR - mehr Mountainbike-Videos
">Back On Track von KäptnFR - mehr Mountainbike-Videos


----------



## Maxmara67 (30. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> das hier ist Stolperbiken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obwohl es schon verdammt cool ist wie er die Kehre auf dem Hinterrad fährt...


----------



## Challenge (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo...

eine Frage an die schon Nerve Besitzer. Mein Nerve 9.9 wird erst in der 44 KW geliefert. In Sachen Steckachsen hinten bin ich noch ein Neuling.
Der DT-Swiss Steckachsen-Schnellspannhebel ist wohl bloß dem 9.9 SL Modell vorbehalten? 
Ansonsten müßte man immer einen Imbusschlüssel einstecken oder wie macht ihr das? 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Rodriguez06 (1. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> eine Frage an die schon Nerve Besitzer. Mein Nerve 9.9 wird erst in der 44 KW geliefert. In Sachen Steckachsen hinten bin ich noch ein Neuling.
> Der DT-Swiss Steckachsen-Schnellspannhebel ist wohl bloß dem 9.9 SL Modell vorbehalten?
> ...



Genau, ich habe eh immer ein Multitool dabei...

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> eine Frage an die schon Nerve Besitzer. Mein Nerve 9.9 wird erst in der 44 KW geliefert. In Sachen Steckachsen hinten bin ich noch ein Neuling.
> Der DT-Swiss Steckachsen-Schnellspannhebel ist wohl bloß dem 9.9 SL Modell vorbehalten?
> ...




Multitool heist das zauberwort


----------



## Challenge (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich das aber richtig verstehe könnte man den Hebel auch einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2013)

jep das sollte gehen, aber für die 70 bekommst du 3 Multitools


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (2. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> eine Frage an die schon Nerve Besitzer. Mein Nerve 9.9 wird erst in der 44 KW geliefert. In Sachen Steckachsen hinten bin ich noch ein Neuling.
> Der DT-Swiss Steckachsen-Schnellspannhebel ist wohl bloß dem 9.9 SL Modell vorbehalten?
> ...



Ich meine der Schnellspanner war nicht einmal beim 9.9 SL standardmäßig dabei... und 70,- Euro stimmt nicht ganz. ;-)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...lt-x-12mm-alu-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278

Der steht bei mir auch schon auf der Liste... ;-)

Und ja, mit dem Multitool kein Problem. Aber wie zum Henker man im Wald die 20NM treffen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Denn nach ganz fest kommt ganz lose.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (2. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Schnellspanner war nicht einmal beim 9.9 SL standardmÃ¤Ãig dabei... und 70,- Euro stimmt nicht ganz. ;-)
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...lt-x-12mm-alu-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278
> 
> ...



FÃ¼r die Panne im Wald - kommt ja nicht so hÃ¤ufig vor  - braucht man die 20 NM nicht genau zu treffen. Mit einem Multitool besteht IMHO mit etwas "GefÃ¼hl" auch nicht die Gefahr die Schraube abzureissen. Wieder daheim wird die Schraube mit dem DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel mit 20 NM angezogen.

Ich hatte den Austausch auch kurz Ã¼berlegt, mir ist es aber keine 50,-â¬ wert. 

GruÃ
Rodriguez


----------



## turbo32 (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin ,bin auch nicht so technisch versiert .passt der DT Swiss Spanner auch bei den Mavic Crossrides vom 8.9 ?
Fühle mich unterwegs auch sicherer ,wenn das ohne Werkzeug zu "bewerkstelligen"(Ah......Wortspiel) wäre .
Danke


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Oktober 2013)

He mit dem spannhebel vom DT Spanner bekommt ihr auch keine 20NM zustande. 
Schaut euch doch bitte mal die hebellänge an, die ist beim multitool genauso oder sogar noch länger !


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> He mit dem spannhebel vom DT Spanner bekommt ihr auch keine 20NM zustande.



Wo Du recht hast hast Du recht. Das war für mich bisher auch der Grund das Ding nicht zu bestellen.


----------



## Micki (2. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Nerve Fahrer: Ist es in der Praxis eigentlich sehr lästig, wenn kein Remotehebel verbaut ist? Oder ist es vielleicht so, dass man Dämpfer und Gabel sowieso hauptsächlich im Trail Modus fährt und garnicht großartig umstellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich stell fast nie um... und wenn dann nur die Gabel.


----------



## turbo32 (2. Oktober 2013)

Dito ,Dämpfer bleibt meist .
Gabel ist mit einem kurzen Dreh verstellt ,die 3 Sek. Kann ich die Hand am Lenker entbehren .
die Einrastung könnte allerdings deutlicher spürbarer sein ,das wäre besser .


----------



## Micki (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich von dem Bike ziemlich angefixt bin - obwohl ich mir letztes Jahr erst ein neues Bike gekauft habe. Dann muss es halt wieder verkauft werden 
Der Remotehebel ist für mich eigentlich der einzige Grund, statt des 9.9 das SL zu nehmen. Bei der restlichen Ausstattung (insbesondere Bremsen) gefällt mir das 9.9 besser. Dafür 500 Euro mehr auszugeben bringts ja auch nicht unbedingt. Bleibt die Frage, wie sich die DT Spline One Laufräder im Vergleich zu den SLRs schlagen. Sind ja ganz neu auf dem Markt. Scheinen aber zumindest vom Papier her leichter zu sein, was bei den Riesenwalzen ja nicht ganz unwichtig ist. Und natürlich die Frage nach der Lackierung. Werde wohl demnächst mal nach Koblenz fahren und mir die Optionen in Natura anschauen.

Hat hier denn niemand was negatives zu berichten? Alle sind voll des Lobes, ist ja schon fast unheimlich.


----------



## Marcus-HH (2. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> das hier ist Stolperbiken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sagt denn das Rad selber zum Stolperbiken?


----------



## filiale (2. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Schnellspanner war nicht einmal beim 9.9 SL standardmäßig dabei... und 70,- Euro stimmt nicht ganz. ;-)
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...lt-x-12mm-alu-hr-schnellspanner.html?mfid=278
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  da steht " 20Nm max"...oder in Deutsch -> nicht mehr als 20Nm ! Es kann also auch weniger sein, z.B. 10 oder 12 oder 17  Nur eben nicht mehr als 20. Und wenn Du mal mit dem Drehmo 20 angezogen hast, weißt Du auch, daß das so viel ist, das machst Du nicht freiweilig weil das brutal aufs Material geht. Keine Angst, auch bei 10-12Nm verlierst Du Dein Hinterrad nicht, versprochen


----------



## Challenge (2. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich von dem Bike ziemlich angefixt bin - obwohl ich mir letztes Jahr erst ein neues Bike gekauft habe. Dann muss es halt wieder verkauft werden
> Der Remotehebel ist für mich eigentlich der einzige Grund, statt des 9.9 das SL zu nehmen. Bei der restlichen Ausstattung (insbesondere Bremsen) gefällt mir das 9.9 besser. Dafür 500 Euro mehr auszugeben bringts ja auch nicht unbedingt. Bleibt die Frage, wie sich die DT Spline One Laufräder im Vergleich zu den SLRs schlagen. Sind ja ganz neu auf dem Markt. Scheinen aber zumindest vom Papier her leichter zu sein, was bei den Riesenwalzen ja nicht ganz unwichtig ist. Und natürlich die Frage nach der Lackierung. Werde wohl demnächst mal nach Koblenz fahren und mir die Optionen in Natura anschauen.
> 
> Hat hier denn niemand was negatives zu berichten? Alle sind voll des Lobes, ist ja schon fast unheimlich.


 
Den Remotehebel kannst du auch nachrüsten. Als einfach oder gleich in Verbindung mit hinten.

http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Remote-Hebel-Fernbedienung-CTD_2

Du brauchst dann noch ein paar Kleinteile für Dämpfer und Gabel.
Grüße


----------



## Power-Valve (2. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Den Remotehebel kannst du auch nachrüsten. Als einfach oder gleich in Verbindung mit hinten.
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Remote-Hebel-Fernbedienung-CTD_2
> 
> ...



Der Daempfer laesst sich meines Wissens NICHT umruesten auf Remote. Nur die Gabel. Der Daempfer muesste getauscht werden...


----------



## Micki (2. Oktober 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Der Daempfer laesst sich meines Wissens NICHT umruesten auf Remote. Nur die Gabel. Der Daempfer muesste getauscht werden...



Das war auch meine letzte Info zu dem Thema.


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  da steht " 20Nm max"...oder in Deutsch -> nicht mehr als 20Nm ! Es kann also auch weniger sein, z.B. 10 oder 12 oder 17  Nur eben nicht mehr als 20. Und wenn Du mal mit dem Drehmo 20 angezogen hast, weißt Du auch, daß das so viel ist, das machst Du nicht freiweilig weil das brutal aufs Material geht. Keine Angst, auch bei 10-12Nm verlierst Du Dein Hinterrad nicht, versprochen



Hmm... zugegeben, das 'max.' habe ich so bewusst nicht gelesen. Werde gleich mal in den Keller gehen um das Ganze zu verifizieren. 

Und wenn ich mal drüber nachdenke: 20Nm sind wirklich verdammt viel. Da reißt es ja eher das Multitool auseinander als dass man diese auch wirklich erreicht.

Und die Panik vor einem lockeren Hinterrad habe ich wirklich!


----------



## G_Radelt (2. Oktober 2013)

Zur X-12-Achse am Hinterrad:
Beim 9.9 SL war der DT Swiss Hebel verbaut, wie man auf den Bildern meines Bikes gut sehen kann.

Zum Remote Hebel:
Es mag persönliche Vorliebe sein, aber der ausschlaggebende Punkt bei meiner Entscheidung für das 9.9 SL war der Remote Hebel. Bereut habe ich es nie, denn das Gefummel an Gabel und Dämpfer nervt mich tierisch. Und ich verstelle nun in vielen Situationen, bergauf wie auch bergab, das komplette Fahrwerk.
Laut den Technikern eines anderen bekannten Bike-Versenders (nennen wir ihn Argon) kann jeder CTD Dämpfer mit ein paar Zubehörteilen umgerüstet werden. Im Endeffekt zieht der Remote Hebel einfach nur per Zug am Dämpferhebel, weshalb es auch schon seeeeehr seltsam wäre, dass nur spezielle Dämpfer auf Remote umgerüstet werden könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Challenge (2. Oktober 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Der Daempfer laesst sich meines Wissens NICHT umruesten auf Remote. Nur die Gabel. Der Daempfer muesste getauscht werden...



Schau mal hier....

http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Remote-Upgrade-Kit-fuer-Float-X-CTD-Daempfer

Grüße


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Oktober 2013)

Wer sein Dämpfer mit remote nachrüsten möchte brauch nur das oberteil von einem dämpfer der remote hat.

Sie bild


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Schau mal hier....
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Remote-Upgrade-Kit-fuer-Float-X-CTD-Daempfer
> 
> Grüße




Das ist aber für einen float-X dämpfer und wird nicht passen !


----------



## Power-Valve (2. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das ist aber für einen float-X dämpfer und wird nicht passen !



Wollte es auch gerade schreiben...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2013)

Wer sich im günstigen Preisbereich noch ein Nerve 29 mit Zweifachkurbel sichern will, es gibt noch Nerve Nerves 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=10041


----------



## mrtnjgr (4. Oktober 2013)

Kann's sein dass die Preise nach oben angepasst wurden? Das 7.9 steht jetzt mit 1.799 EUR drin, ich hab vor 2 Wochen für das 2014er Modell noch 1.699 EUR bezahlt.


----------



## filiale (4. Oktober 2013)

mrtnjgr schrieb:


> Kann's sein dass die Preise nach oben angepasst wurden? Das 7.9 steht jetzt mit 1.799 EUR drin, ich hab vor 2 Wochen für das 2014er Modell noch 1.699 EUR bezahlt.



nö, da war zum AL 9.9 schon immer ein Unterschied von 700 Euro (ich hatte nämlich überlegt auch das 7.9 zu nehmen, aber aufgrund der XT Austattung und den 1501 Felgen doch das 9.9 genommen (da ist dann weniger tuningarbeit notwendig).


----------



## mrtnjgr (4. Oktober 2013)

Das 7.9 und 8.9 sind beide um 100 EUR teurer seitdem man die CH Modelle auch ordern kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2013)

Klar, sie müssen jetzt auch die 2013er CH-Modelle abverkaufen, nur wer kauft die wenn das "alte" teurer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. Oktober 2013)

So dann mal wieder was technisches zur abwechslung!


An meiner Evolution Gabel hatte die CTD verstellung keine rasterung mehr gehabt, quasie stufenlose verstellung!
Das CTD funktioniert weiterhin einwandfrei, nur man spürt keine rasterunbg mehr.

Also gabel ausbauen und einschicken .... nöööööööööööö

Also kurzerhand den verstellkopf abgeschraubt und siehe da fehler gefunden!

Es hatte sich die feder für die rasterung aus ihrer führung nach oben verschoben. Somit fehlte halt die vorspannung auf die hinter der feder befindliche kugel!

Feder wieder zurück in die führung gebracht, verstellknopf festgezogen und siehe da es rastet wieder ein..

Allerdings kann der fehler bestimmt nochmal auftreten, denn die feder liegt in einer ausgefästen nut und wird nur durch ihre vorspannkraft in dieser gehalten. Denn nach oben ist die führung offen und wird durch nichts abgedeckt!


Das ganze dauert keine 5min, also wer so ein problem hat und etwas schraubergeschick, bekommt das selber hin!

Wie das bei den performance und den fatory gabel aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Mal sehen ob ich ein bild finde !

Nix zu finden was man gebrauchen, kann. Dann werd ich mal ein machen !


----------



## olihT (5. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die mindesteinstecktiefe solltes du beachten , die liegt so bei 80mm. Ach und wenn du am unteren teil der stütze klemmen willst da trennst du einfach die leitunmg. Ab der 2014 ist dort jetzt ja ein quickconnector



Sorry für mein herumgeiere aber ich möchte schon versuchen, dass das mit dem Montageständer klappt. Also ohne da was abklemmen zu müssen.

Da ich keine Maße finde, habe ich mal ein Bild mit Maßpfeilen erstellt. Mir geht es einfach darum, dass wir über das Selbe sprechen ;-). 


Die 80 mm Einbautiefe ist die Nr. 1 bei der Variante 100 mm

Die Länge 380, 420, 430 mm ist die Nr. 3

Gruß


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Mindesteseinbautiefe von 80mm erkennt man sehr schön auf dem Bild. Deine Zeichnung mit der *1* ist viel zu hoch angesetzt.


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Pfeile 2 und 3 stimmen auch nicht. Die Gesamtlänge wird immer gemessen von unten (bei Deiner Zeichnung korrekt) bis zur Sattelgestellaufnahme (bei Dir ist 2 zu tief und 3 zu hoch), also die "Rinne" in der das Sattelgestell drin liegt. Das wäre der korrekte Wert für die Gesamtlänge.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Sorry für mein herumgeiere aber ich möchte schon versuchen, dass das mit dem Montageständer klappt. Also ohne da was abklemmen zu müssen.



Bei der 2014 stealth ist das "abklemmen" kein problem weil dort ja eine schnellkupplumg verbaut ist. Da muß man kein werkzeug für ansetzen und es muss auch nix entlüftet werden !



olihT schrieb:


> Da ich keine Maße finde, habe ich mal ein Bild mit Maßpfeilen erstellt. Mir geht es einfach darum, dass wir über das Selbe sprechen ;-).
> 
> 
> Die 80 mm Einbautiefe ist die Nr. 1 bei der Variante 100 mm
> ...




Die mindest einstecktiefe ist von unten hoch gemessen und auf dem bild als weiße linie sehr gut zu sehen!
Und bei allen stützen gleich!

Bei der arbeit am montagestände kannst du durchaus die stütze weiter herrausziehen, da ist ja weniger belastung als im fahrbetrieb ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die mindest einstecktiefe ist von unten hoch gemessen und auf dem bild als weiße linie sehr gut zu sehen!
> Und bei allen stützen gleich!
> 
> Bei der arbeit am montagestände kannst du durchaus die stütze weiter herrausziehen, da ist ja weniger belastung als im fahrbetrieb ...



Die Mindesteinstecktiefe, der weiße Strich unter der '1' lässt ja quasi zu, dass man von dort bis zum oberen Ende der '1' am Montageständer klemmen kann.

Finde ich gut, dass hier einige progressiv sind, und sich verstellbare Stützen montieren, da das den Einsatzbereich des Bikes weiter nach oben setzt.
Würde aber nur gerne mehr Fotos von euren Bikes 'mit' sehen, gerne auch eine Reverb Stealth mit schwarz-weiß Nerve 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

Bitteschön 

Ist vom User knuddelbaers


----------



## Micki (5. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Rahmen schon für die Stealth Kabelführung vorbereitet? Wie genau?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

Unten am Sattelrohr ist ein ausgang


----------



## Micki (5. Oktober 2013)

Und im Sattelrohr läuft ein Kanal bis zum Ausgang? Sind am Rahmen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für die Kabelverlegung bis zum Lenker? Um das Kabel dadurch zu fummeln muss ja der Hebel vom Kabel entfernt werden. Ist danach eine Entlüftung des Systems nötig?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Und im Sattelrohr läuft ein Kanal bis zum Ausgang? Sind am Rahmen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für die Kabelverlegung bis zum Lenker? Um das Kabel dadurch zu fummeln muss ja der Hebel vom Kabel entfernt werden. Ist danach eine Entlüftung des Systems nötig?




Am unterrohr sind zwei zusätzliche gewinde wo du dann zughalterungen anschrauben kannst.

Wenn du eine 2014 mit schnellkupplung nimmst, dann sollte das ohne entlüften von statten gehen, es sei denn man muss die leitung kürzen.


----------



## Micki (5. Oktober 2013)

Cool, danke für die Info.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier kannst du das bestens sehen !


----------



## Rodriguez06 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

so sieht es an meinem 8.9 aus.
An die Schnellkupplung unten an der Stealth komme ich nur ran, wenn ich den Zug ordentlich nachschiebe. (also nicht mal eben auf die Schnelle).  

Ich habe die Leitung mit einem Teppichmesser gekürzt, ein Entlüften war nicht notwendig. (beim Verlegen des Zuges die rote Verschlußschraube nicht vergessen) ;-)









Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2013)

Zum elox gefällt mir i'wie ne Stealth besser, zum storm ne LEV

Geben tun sie sich wohl nix...

Mal was anderes, der hier schaut doch auch ganz schnuckelig aus, wenn man was sehr solides fürs trockene sucht, aber sich nicht unbedingt VWGolf-Marlboro-FCBayern-SchwalbeHansDampf ans Rad binden will


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so sieht es an meinem 8.9 aus.
> An die Schnellkupplung unten an der Stealth komme ich nur ran, wenn ich den Zug ordentlich nachschiebe. (also nicht mal eben auf die Schnelle).
> ...



Wer sein bike in den bikeständer hängt will ja auch nicht mal eben auf die schnelle was machen, also soviel zeit muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zum elox gefällt mir i'wie ne Stealth besser, zum storm ne LEV
> 
> Geben tun sie sich wohl nix...
> 
> Mal was anderes, der hier schaut doch auch ganz schnuckelig aus, wenn man was sehr solides fürs trockene sucht, aber sich nicht unbedingt VWGolf-Marlboro-FCBayern-SchwalbeHansDampf ans Rad binden will




ich würde sagen das ist aber schon ein heftiger Enduro reifen, möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt am hinterrad haben 

Aber das profil mach einen guten eindruck !


----------



## Rodriguez06 (5. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> VWGolf-Marlboro-FCBayern-SchwalbeHansDampf ans Rad binden will




Also ich mag meinen VWGolf-Marlboro-FCBayern-SchwalbeHansDampf. 

Der hält die Kondition im Winter oben. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich würde sagen das ist aber schon ein heftiger Enduro reifen, möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt am hinterrad haben
> 
> Aber das profil mach einen guten eindruck !



Nö, i a net , den vorne und den Honey Badger hinten .


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2013)

Da es sowohl die Magic Mary in 29 als auch den Thunder Burt in 2,25 wohl nicht geben wird, schießt sich Schwalbe am VR und auch am HR selbst aus dem Rennen um taugliches Neues für 2014


----------



## olihT (6. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> Ist vom User knuddelbaers



Guten Morgen. Uuuups, da habe ich nicht richtig gelesen  Sorry. Ihr redet von der *mindest* Einstecktiefe und ich von der *maximalen* Einstecktiefe. Ich hätte gerne das Ergebnis so wie im Bild. Dort kann man dann den Montagständer klemmen. Auf dem Bild von Rodriguez eine Seite vorher ganz unten geht es nämlich nicht. Rodriguez bestätigt meine Befürchtung, dass das herausziehen nicht so einfach geht.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es richtig erklären soll. Wie erwähnt, möchte ich ein Ergebnis wie auf dem Bild. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diesen "Klemmbereich" mit der Länge der Sattelstütze beeinflussen kann. Also eine Stütze mit 430 mm muss tiefer hinein (weniger Platz für die Klemmbacke) als eine mit 380 mm Länge. Deshalb wollte ich die Maße haben, um im Vorfeld zu messen, welche Länge passen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## OttoDiCatania (6. Oktober 2013)

na nee, wenn Du ne längere Stütze nimmst haste halt mehr Einschub im Sattelrohr, was oben rausschaut sollte nicht durch die Stützenlänge beeinflusst sein. Es sei den Du verzichtest auf ein paar Zentimeter Stützenhub (s.h. wenn sie ganz ausgefahren ist, ist die Sattelhöhe zu hoch für Dich) dadurch kann'ste natürlich die Stütze weiter aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen. Ob dann ne Variostütze für Dich noch Sinn macht muss'te selber wissen!

edit: den MS ans Oberrohr klemmen ist wohl total verboten?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es richtig erklären soll. Wie erwähnt, möchte ich ein Ergebnis wie auf dem Bild. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diesen "Klemmbereich" mit der Länge der Sattelstütze beeinflussen kann. Also eine Stütze mit 430 mm muss tiefer hinein (weniger Platz für die Klemmbacke) als eine mit 380 mm Länge. Deshalb wollte ich die Maße haben, um im Vorfeld zu messen, welche Länge passen könnte.
> 
> Gruß




Mann du machst es dir aber echt selber schwer, du hast in deinem bike eine sattelstütze mit 400mm länge. jetzt mess doch einfach wieviel noch raus schaut.

Bei einber reverb mit 420mm gesammtlänge ziehst du 125mm von der gesammtlänge ab. 
Da bleiben noch 295mm restlänge davon musst du nochmal 20mm wegen der schwarzen klemmung abziehen. Macht also 275mm restlänge die du versenken kannst!

Angenommen deine stattelstütze die derzeit verbaut ist, ist auf maximallänge ausgezogen, also 300mm dann verbleiben noch 100mm im sattelrohr.

Die stealth hat eine länge von 420mm ist somit 20mm länger als deine jetzige. Verbleiben 120mm im sattelrohr 300 mm sind auserhalb minus 125mm verstellbereich bleiben fürs klemmen noch 175mm übrig.

Ich hoffe du hast das jetzt verstanden und wo ist das problem die stütze weiter rauszuziehen wenn das bike in den montageständer soll.

So ein bischen schlauch nachführen ist doch echt kein akt!

Ach und man kann das bike doch wunderbar am oberrohr klemmen !


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2013)

Wir sollten hier auch mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2013)

und das wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (6. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Uuuups, da habe ich nicht richtig gelesen  Sorry. Ihr redet von der *mindest* Einstecktiefe und ich von der *maximalen* Einstecktiefe. Ich hätte gerne das Ergebnis so wie im Bild. Dort kann man dann den Montagständer klemmen. Auf dem Bild von Rodriguez eine Seite vorher ganz unten geht es nämlich nicht. Rodriguez bestätigt meine Befürchtung, dass das herausziehen nicht so einfach geht.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es richtig erklären soll. Wie erwähnt, möchte ich ein Ergebnis wie auf dem Bild. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diesen "Klemmbereich" mit der Länge der Sattelstütze beeinflussen kann. Also eine Stütze mit 430 mm muss tiefer hinein (weniger Platz für die Klemmbacke) als eine mit 380 mm Länge. Deshalb wollte ich die Maße haben, um im Vorfeld zu messen, welche Länge passen könnte.
> 
> Gruß




Für mich muss die Klemmung für den Montageständer nicht unbedingt an der Sattelstütze sein.
Für kleinere Geschichten klemme ich das AL29 *vorsichtig* (mit Lappen dazwischen) am Oberrohr ein.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Für mich muss die Klemmung für den Montageständer nicht unbedingt an der Sattelstütze sein.
> Für kleinere Geschichten klemme ich das AL29 *vorsichtig* (mit Lappen dazwischen) am Oberrohr ein.




Welchen montageständer benutzt du, ich such gerade einen neuen !


----------



## Rodriguez06 (6. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Welchen montageständer benutzt du, ich such gerade einen neuen !



Ich habe den hier:

http://www.decathlon.de/montagestander-velo-works-id_8034462.html

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2013)

Ok den kenn ich, gibts auch bei Rose unter dem namen extream


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2013)

Thema war Kaufberatung  Also weiter gehts, Kaufberatung Montageständer:Ich empfehle den Park Tool PCS-10 / PCS-09. Gibt einige reviews, der ist auf alle Fälle sein Geld wert


----------



## olihT (6. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Thema war Kaufberatung  Also weiter gehts, Kaufberatung Montageständer:Ich empfehle den Park Tool PCS-10 / PCS-09. Gibt einige reviews, der ist auf alle Fälle sein Geld wert



Den habe ich auch. Bin sehr zufrieden damit aber auf die Idee mit dem Oberrohr bin ich noch nicht gekommen.... das ist net so mein Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (6. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mann du machst es dir aber echt selber schwer, du hast in deinem bike eine sattelstütze mit 400mm länge. jetzt mess doch einfach wieviel noch raus schaut.
> 
> Bei einber reverb mit 420mm gesammtlänge ziehst du 125mm von der gesammtlänge ab.
> Da bleiben noch 295mm restlänge davon musst du nochmal 20mm wegen der schwarzen klemmung abziehen. Macht also 275mm restlänge die du versenken kannst!
> ...



Ja ich weiß. Manchmal mach ich mir einfach zu viele Gedanken....  Aber die Vielfalt / Varianten an Produkten lädt manchmal einfach dazu ein 

Gruß


----------



## Seefreak1969 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein 29er in der Farbe Acid Storm. 

Leider habe ich mir einen ziemlich üblen Kratzer eingefangen den ich nun ausbessern würde. 

Leider kann mir Canyon nicht eine RAL Nummer für die graue Farbe nennen.

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

MfG

Seefreak


----------



## Challenge (7. Oktober 2013)

Seefreak1969 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich besitze ein 29er in der Farbe Acid Storm.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo...
wenn sich die Farbnummer nicht besorgen läßt, ist eine Variante einfach bei deinen Lackierer (Auto) fahren,die haben Farbkarten.
Aber normalerweise sollte Canyon dir schon die Nummer sagen können.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Seefreak1969 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

auf die Idee mit Canyon kam ich auch schon. Haben auch nett geantwortet.

Nur leider ist es so das Aufgrund des Umstandes das die Rahmen in Fernost gefertigt und lackiert werden sich keiner an eine Normierung hält.

Also kann mir Canyon auch keine genaue Farbnummer geben.

Gruß

Seefreak1969


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich hat ein guter Autolackierer einen Scanner um die Farbe zu bestimmen und dann entsprechend zusammen zu mischen. Es gibt Autolacke die im Laufe der Jahre verwittern. Wenn man nun die Originalfarbe nehmen würde, paßt es nicht mehr zum Rest des KFZ. Daher muß der Lackierer unter Umständen das Mischverhältnis ändern.

Geh mal zu smartrepair oder Beulendoktor, die können Dir garantiert helfen


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist aber schon ein armutszeugniss das Canyon noch nicht einmal selber die farbe kennt....


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

So....nachdem die Kind Shock LEV das Bike unter dem Strich noch mit 300 Gramm mehr belastet, wird das aktuelle Herbst-Winter-Setup jetzt wieder ein bissl abgespeckt. 
Hinterreifen Maxxis Beaver 2.0, klar der baut scho recht schmal, aaaaber....greift richtig gut im feuchten und rollt gut  10 Gramm Sattelklemme, und letztes Update *Pro Turnix Carbon Sattel*, bin gespannt, 30 Tage Rückgaberecht haben mich das mal riskieren lassen 

Fahreindrücke folgen.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2013)

155g für den sattel ist schon gut leicht, da hast du bestimmt schon mal 115g gut gemacht 

Bei mir wirds die stealth werden, um da gewichtsmässig etwas gegen zu steuern kommen neue pedale, die hab ich ja schon -119g. ein neuer lenker -50g und eine neue kurbel -180g

Somit bleibt das bike bei schlanken 11,5 Kg...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

130 
13 Kilo sind bei dem Bike ja auch keine Schande......  es lockt aber in jedem Fall noch der LRS mit 23mm Maulweite 
Mein Zielgewicht mit Pedale sind 12,5 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 130
> 13 Kilo sind bei dem Bike ja auch keine Schande......  es lockt aber in jedem Fall noch der LRS mit 23mm Maulweite
> Mein Zielgewicht mit Pedale sind 12,5 kg.




12,5 Kg mit KS oder Reverb sind ein top wert !

Ach und ein LRS mit 23mm innenmaulweite ist was gaaaaaaanz feines !


----------



## filiale (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich kämpfe noch mit tubeless, der x King und Mountainking sind undicht wie ein Sieb, die Seitenflanken sind voller weißer Punkte und an den Felgenflanken blubbert es auch, überall kommt die Milch raus


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit tubeless, der x King und Mountainking sind undicht wie ein Sieb, die Seitenflanken sind voller weißer Punkte und an den Felgenflanken blubbert es auch, überall kommt die Milch raus


 

RS variante gell 

Da musste einfach geduldt haben, die werden auch irgendwann dicht


----------



## Challenge (8. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit tubeless, der x King und Mountainking sind undicht wie ein Sieb, die Seitenflanken sind voller weißer Punkte und an den Felgenflanken blubbert es auch, überall kommt die Milch raus



Hast du da die Protection Variante? Das ist glaube ich die einzige, die tubless freigegeben ist. Bin RS und Protection mit Latex Schlauch gefahren. Beim Protection ist die Seitenwand verstärkt. Ist um einiges stabiler aber auch ein wenig schwerer. 
Habe ich gern genommen (Protection)wenn ich schon vorher wußte, das eine Tour recht Pannenanfällig ist.
Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht erst die FRM Milch, die schnell trocknet, und dann eine "liquidere" hinterher`?


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Socken waren serienmäßig verbaut. Ich muß Heute Abend nachschauen, aber ich meine es waren NICHT die Protection. Laut Conti Homepage sind alle tubeless geeignet, egal ob Protection oder nicht. Ich meine es sind die RaceSport...ich berichte.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Oktober 2013)

Nur die Protection sind tubelees frei gegeben, die RS Variante kann man zwar auch tubelees fahren, aber es wird keine Garantie gegeben ob sie auch dicht bleiben. 

Wichtig ist, fahren damit die Milch überall hin kommt, was auch hilft ist die Reifen mit 3 bar Druck ruhen zu lassen. Da gehen alle Poren auf und die Milch kann sie dann verschließen


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2013)

Letzteres mache ich gerade seit 4 Tagen  Jeden Abend 3 bar drauf, 5 Minuten fahren und dann 1 Tag stehen lassen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Letzteres mache ich gerade seit 4 Tagen  Jeden Abend 3 bar drauf, 5 Minuten fahren und dann 1 Tag stehen lassen.



Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier bzw. da hat einer eine Murmeltiertag-Filiale gegründet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2013)

Da ich noch an das Christkind glaube bin ich mir sicher das alles gut wird...


----------



## Micki (9. Oktober 2013)

Maaaannn. Ich will auch so ein Bike haben. Aber so kurz vor dem Winter lohnt es sich für mich echt noch nicht zuzuschlagen. Würde eh nur im Keller rumstehen und auf den Frühling warten. Ich denke, ich zieh mal Anfang nächsten Jahres los Richtung Koblenz.


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2013)

Man kann doch auch im Winter fahren...ohne Schnee und bei +5 oder +10 Grad. So kalt wird es ja bei uns nicht.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Maaaannn. Ich will auch so ein Bike haben. Aber so kurz vor dem Winter lohnt es sich für mich echt noch nicht zuzuschlagen. Würde eh nur im Keller rumstehen und auf den Frühling warten. Ich denke, ich zieh mal Anfang nächsten Jahres los Richtung Koblenz.




Bis in den dezember rein lässt sich doch super biken, erst ab januar bis anfang april wirds dann was matschiger


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> erst ab januar bis anfang april wirds dann was matschiger


Kann ich so vom letzten WE im WW nicht bestätigen  sheiz Ikon am HR


----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir steht nix auf dem Reifen drauf, keine Ahnung welches Modell es ist, ob Performance, RaceSport, Protection oder was auch immer. Egal. So gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam werden die Reifen dichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2013)

Stichwort Kaufberatung:

Ich habe mich nun entschieden, Flatpedal statt Kombipedal zu testen, da ich mich besser im Rad fühle mit tieferer Sitzposition bei flacheren Pedalen!

Nun suche ich ein Paar solide, für Herbst- bzw. nicht zu kalte Wintertage geeignete,  preisgünstige Schuhe mit zumindest Fiven Ten ähnlicher Sohle, da ich nicht weiß ob ich dabei bleibe.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2013)

Der X King ist jetzt dicht, der MK braucht noch etwas Zeit, jetzt sind 6 Tage um bis es geklappt hat. Merke Kaufberatung zum AL 29 : Die serienmäßigen Socken sind schwer dicht zu bekommen. Also die orig. mit Schlauch fahren bis sie runter sind und dann auf echte tubeless Socken wechseln. (Protection Version).


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2013)

so, jetzt ist der MK auch dicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch, dann nüscht wie rauf aufs Bike und bitte auch hier mal ein Foto posten 

---
L-Rahmen mit 70mm Vorbau

Serienmäßig mit 90mm Vorbau ausgestattet, wurde im Juli auf 80mm Vorbau umgerüstet, der Lenker mit 685 mm Breite blieb unverändert.
Ich meine, da geht noch was bzw. ein kürzerer Vorbau mit etwas breiterem Lenker - ich dachte an 720mm - sollte gut fahrbar sein.
Die Vorbauwahl ist entschieden, jetzt suche ich @ Kaufberatung Tipps zum Lenker....wie immer gut, günstig, Minimum 9° Kröpfung und max 20mm Rise.


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2013)

Ohne Dämpfer fährt es sich so schlecht 

Wenn Du eh schon einen neuen Lenker suchst, dann gleich Carbon. Ich mach da auch seit Wochen mit rum. Die meisten sind glänzend. Das gefällt mir nicht so gut. 20mm rise gibt es ne Menge. WCS Ritchey wenn Du bar ends brauchst, Superlogic sind nicht für bar ends zugelassen, dafür noch leichter. Easton EC 70 XC, schön Carbon matt. Pro Answer oder crank brothers iodine 11. Syntace ist zwar nett mit der High xx Serie, aber übertrieben teuer. Ich würde darauf achten daß Du auch upsweep hast, das macht den Lenker auch optisch etwas schöner wenn die Enden leicht nach oben gehen als nur ein 20mm rise der dann Kerzen gerade verläuft.

Die Easton 2012 gibt es derzeit im Ausverkauf (HIBIKE), ebenso die iodine 11 Serie im Abverkauf (Bike Components)


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Oktober 2013)

MT Zoom, top verarbeitung in matt 20mm rise 5° up und 9° back


KLICK

und hier gehts zur hersteller seite MT. Zoom

Wir wohl mein nächster lenker !


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde für nen Hunni gibt es schon wirklich feine Lenker  

Der vorgeschlagene Easton Haven, sogar das 2013er Modell, gefällt mir gut, hat 711mm Breite. Odeer auch der 3T Extendo Ltd, der hat auch schon 740mm Breite und sogar 12° Kröpfung. Da kann ich mir ja fast schon den kürzeren Vorbau sparen  hmm, mal schauen...schei$$, es juckt schon janz juut


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

So, ich habe mich nun für den 3T Extendo Ltd entschieden  damit es versandfrei wird noch ein Paar BBB-BHG 2 Griffe für kleines Geld dazu.

Nach der heutigen Tour bin ich doch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein breiterer Lenker gut passt. Und der 3T hat sogar 12° Bend, deshalb werde ich mir den kürzeren Vorbau - Veränderung von 685mm/9° auf 740mm/12° - erst einmal sparen.

Und, natürlich, vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Dein Lenker kommt, sei doch mal bitte so nett und lege ihn auf den Tisch genau so wie er montiert wird und messe die Höhe ganz außen (wie auf dem Bild das hier angehängt habe). Also nicht so verdrehen daß er besonders hoch ist sondern wie er wirklich montiert gehört.

Mir geht es darum das mir pers. eine Enduroform nicht so gut gefällt im Gegensatz zu den steilen Enden vom 3T den Du jetzt bekommst. Auch wenn der 3T offiziell kein rise hat ist er sehr hoch an den Enden was mir sehr entgegen kommt.

 Vielen Dank


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

Mach ich gern  ich hab i'wo gelesen, dass der Lenker 31mm ansteigt. Wird latürnich kontrolliert 

P.S.: Wiggle hat jetzt nur noch einen im Bestand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mach ich gern  ich hab i'wo gelesen, dass der Lenker 31mm ansteigt. Wird latürnich kontrolliert
> 
> P.S.: Wiggle hat jetzt nur noch einen im Bestand



Dann kommt Deiner hoffentlich ganz schnell damit ich mich entscheiden kann


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann kommt Deiner hoffentlich ganz schnell damit ich mich entscheiden kann


Das mit der Erhöhung von 31mm kann man bei der Produktbeschreibung nachlesen und es gibt zusätzlich 1 Frage & Antwort.

Hoffentlich ist die eine, die noch am Lager sein soll keine Inventurdifferenz, so einen Fall hatte ich nämlich bei wiggle auch schon


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2013)

Kind Shock LEV Sattelstütze über amazon jetzt gerade für 206,83 Euro 30,9/125mm 
Preis kann sich aber innerhalb von Minuten ändern  deswegen verlinke ich mal nicht


----------



## olihT (14. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mann du machst es dir aber echt selber schwer, du hast in deinem bike eine sattelstütze mit 400mm länge. jetzt mess doch einfach wieviel noch raus schaut.
> 
> Bei einber reverb mit 420mm gesammtlänge ziehst du 125mm von der gesammtlänge ab.
> Da bleiben noch 295mm restlänge davon musst du nochmal 20mm wegen der schwarzen klemmung abziehen. Macht also 275mm restlänge die du versenken kannst!
> ...



Soooo  Reverb Stealth ist da.  aber ich sehe da keine Schnellverschluss bzw. Schnelllösekupplung  Ich sehe da auch nix in der Anleitung. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich eine 2013er bekommen habe.... Es ist unten eine Rändelschraube dran.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Soooo  Reverb Stealth ist da.  aber ich sehe da keine Schnellverschluss bzw. Schnelllösekupplung  Ich sehe da auch nix in der Anleitung. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich eine 2013er bekommen habe.... Es ist unten eine Rändelschraube dran.




Ich hatte doch ein bild gepostet, da sieht man wie die schnellkupplung aussieht.


----------



## olihT (14. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch ein bild gepostet, da sieht man wie die schnellkupplung aussieht.



Jupp und genau so sieht sie aus. Unter Schnellkupplung habe ich mir nur was anderes vorgestellt .

Gruß


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Soooo  Reverb Stealth ist da.  aber ich sehe da keine Schnellverschluss bzw. Schnelllösekupplung  Ich sehe da auch nix in der Anleitung. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich eine 2013er bekommen habe.... Es ist unten eine Rändelschraube dran.



Die Anleitung zum Schnellverschluss ist ein separates Faltblättchen. 

Gruss
Rodriguez


----------



## olihT (14. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Die Anleitung zum Schnellverschluss ist ein separates Faltblättchen.
> 
> Gruss
> Rodriguez



Ahhhh,, danke  Noch kleiner ging wirklich nicht 

Gruß


----------



## Marcus-HH (14. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kind Shock LEV Sattelstütze über amazon jetzt gerade für 206,83 Euro 30,9/125mm
> Preis kann sich aber innerhalb von Minuten ändern  deswegen verlinke ich mal nicht



Moin, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kind Shock LEV INTEGRA 150 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2013)

Gegenfrage: Am Nerve 29, welchen Vorteil soll eine LEV Integra ggü. der normalen LEV bieten? Die normale LEV führe ich auf dem kurzen Weg Oberrohr zum Lenker entlang.


----------



## mrtnjgr (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi Freunde,

da dieser Thread ursprünglich mal als Kaufberatung dienen sollte hier meine Sicht auf die Dinge für alle noch Unentschlossenen unter euch:

Mein Kauf: Nerve AL 29 7.9 Acid Storm XL 2014er Serie
Meine Größe: 195 cm
Mein Gewicht: 92 kg

Lange habe ich überlegt ob 29er oder 26er, lange habe ich überlegt ob L oder XL. Meine Entscheidung bereue ich absolut nicht, denn bei meiner Größe macht es absolut Sinn sich für Größe XL zu entscheiden. Man sitzt so unglaublich gut auf dieser Rakete und hat zu keinster Zeit das Gefühl, dass die Geometrie einem gleich einen Streich spielt. Allen in meiner Größenklasse kann ich also nur empfehlen zu XL zu greifen. Auch die Optik des Rahmens ist immer noch sehr ansehnlich wie ich finde, der Rahmen wirkt im Zusammenspiel mit den 29ern sehr stimmig, auch wenn er natürlich von den Abbildungen von der Canyon Homepage etwas abweicht.

Sobald ich mehr km gemacht habe gibts weitere Erfahrungsberichte!

Anbei noch ein Foto
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/286732


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Am Nerve 29, welchen Vorteil soll eine LEV Integra ggü. der normalen LEV bieten? Die normale LEV führe ich auf dem kurzen Weg Oberrohr zum Lenker entlang.




Seine frage war wer erfahrung mit der Inegra hat und nicht welche vor und nachteile


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, wenn du den rhetorischen Sinn meiner Gegenfrage nicht verstanden hast


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. Oktober 2013)

mrtnjgr schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein Foto
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/286732



sieht gut aus. 

Nur die Stellung des Steckachsenhebels ist nicht ganz optimal. 

Schau mal hier: http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...r/Content/Gabeln/32MM/InstructionsQR32mm.html

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## storcky (14. Oktober 2013)

Gut gemeinter Tipp an alle die sich noch ein Nerve AL 29 bestellen:

Seid nicht so geizig wie ich und bestellt gleich die Schraube fÃ¼r das Schaltauge (4,90â¬) mit und packt die ins Reperaturset fÃ¼r die Tour 

Die Schraube hat den Namen "Sollbruchstelle" mehr als verdient. Ein leichter Sturz und das Ding war ab - gut soll so sein und funktioniert besser als gewollt, aber hat mir fast eine 3 Tagestour versaut (ein Tag war trotz allem hin)...meine BastellÃ¶sung hat dann mit humaner Fahrweise auch gehalten, hÃ¤tte aber nicht sein mÃ¼ssen. Zumal die original Schraube in 2min. gewechselt wÃ¤re

Ansonsten ist das Nerve 29 eine echte Rakete und geht steil hoch wie runter deutlich besser als vermutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Oktober 2013)

storcky schrieb:


> Gut gemeinter Tipp an alle die sich noch ein Nerve AL 29 bestellen:
> 
> Seid nicht so geizig wie ich und bestellt gleich die Schraube für das Schaltauge (4,90) mit und packt die ins Reperaturset für die Tour
> 
> ...



Dann sag doch direkt, dass man auch gleich das Schaltauge mit bestellen soll. Wenn die Schraube nämlich an der Sollbruchstelle bricht kann es gut sein, dass der Rest im Schaltauge steckt und man ihn gar nicht mehr heraus bekommt. (War zumindest die Aussage des Verkäufers an der Kasse bei Abholung meines Bikes in Koblenz.)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. Oktober 2013)

Für alle, die es noch nicht kennen.
Hier sieht man unser "Baby" in allen Einzelteilen. 

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL29_M30-13_BOM_ts.pdf

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## storcky (15. Oktober 2013)

War bei mir nicht der fall. Das gewinde war gut gefettet und ließ sich mühelos und ohne werkzeug entfernen...


----------



## olihT (15. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen.



			
				mrtnjgr schrieb:
			
		

> ...... da dieser Thread ursprünglich mal als Kaufberatung dienen sollte........



Wie wäre es mit einem Thread "Modifikationen / Tuning Nerve AL 29"? Dort könnten wir die Schraub- und Bastelthemen posten.

Gruß


----------



## olihT (15. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Für alle, die es noch nicht kennen.
> Hier sieht man unser "Baby" in allen Einzelteilen.
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL29_M30-13_BOM_ts.pdf
> ...



Coole Sache. Danke.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. Oktober 2013)

storcky schrieb:


> War bei mir nicht der fall. Das gewinde war gut gefettet und ließ sich mühelos und ohne werkzeug entfernen...



Sehe ich auch so. Es ist eine Hohlschraube mit Innensechskant.
Ein Multitool sollte notfalls reichen um den Rest raus zu drehen.



Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ca. 1250â¬



Nix fÃ¼r Ungut, aber bevor ich so viel Kohle in ein Bike (das eh schon 2.600,- Euro gekostet hat) pumpen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich eher 2 Wochen lang Abends HÃ¼ttenkÃ¤se mit Tomate und Paprika essen und 3 Kilo abnehmen... ist gÃ¼nstiger und gut fÃ¼r die Bikini-Figur.

Aber da hat sich jeder seine eigene Meinung...


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber bevor ich so viel Kohle in ein Bike (das eh schon 2.600,- Euro gekostet hat) pumpen würde, würde ich eher 2 Wochen lang Abends Hüttenkäse mit Tomate und Paprika essen und 3 Kilo abnehmen... ist günstiger und gut für die Bikini-Figur.
> 
> Aber da hat sich jeder seine eigene Meinung...



Es ist ein Hobby. Und das kostet Geld. So wie Angeln, Modellbau, Motorradfahren oder sonstige Hobbys...außerdem kennst Du seine Figur gar nicht (oder Du bist nur neidisch auf seinen Waschbrettbauch und 70kg Kampfgewicht bei 11% Körperfett ) Immer diese dämlichen Argumente mit dem abnehmen. Wer es sich finanziell leisten kann und Spaß daran hat, warum nicht. Es sind ja auch nicht alle Porschefahrer automatisch zu fett weil sie ein teures Auto mit viel PS fahren. Die können ja auch 3kg abnehmen und einen Golf GTI fahren, der kostet nur 1/3


----------



## Micki (15. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber bevor ich so viel Kohle in ein Bike (das eh schon 2.600,- Euro gekostet hat) pumpen würde, würde ich eher 2 Wochen lang Abends Hüttenkäse mit Tomate und Paprika essen und 3 Kilo abnehmen... ist günstiger und gut für die Bikini-Figur.
> 
> Aber da hat sich jeder seine eigene Meinung...



Biketuning macht aber deutlich mehr Spaß als abnehmen. Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Marzi (15. Oktober 2013)

und Schnitzel schmeckt besser als Hüttenkäse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Immer diese dämlichen Argumente mit dem abnehmen.



Klar ist das ein dämliches Argument... weil es unangenehm ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2013)

Was bringt abnehmen fürs Radfahren, wenn dabei die Muskelmasse ebenfalls abnimmt bzw. welche Menge Hüttenkäse reicht bei einem durchschnittlichen Erwachsenen zur Muskelerhaltung aus bei gleichzeitig garantierter Gewichtsabnahme?
Hoffe, die Gegenfrage - sorry George - wird angenehm beantwortet


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was bringt abnehmen fürs Radfahren, wenn dabei die Muskelmasse ebenfalls abnimmt bzw. welche Menge Hüttenkäse reicht bei einem durchschnittlichen Erwachsenen zur Muskelerhaltung aus bei gleichzeitig garantierter Gewichtsabnahme?
> Hoffe, die Gegenfrage - sorry George - wird angenehm beantwortet



Wenn man ausreichend Eiweiss mit den entsprechenden Kohlehydraten zu sich nimmt kann man auch Fett verbrennen ohne dass die Muskelmasse schwindet.

Aber wir können jetzt gerne, nachdem sich einige entsprechend aufgeregt haben, wieder zum Thema zurückkommen.
Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass mir die Tuningmaßnahmen nicht so viel Kohle wert wären.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2013)

Man muss erst einmal die frischen Kohlehydrate in den Speichern verbrennen, da sie sonst in Fettzellen umgewandelt werden. Erst danach macht sich der Körper sich ans vorhandene Fett, doch dran droht gleichzeitig der Hungerast, weil das Verbrennen der Körperfettmasse viel langsamer vonstatten geht.


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man muss erst einmal die frischen Kohlehydrate in den Speichern verbrennen, da sie sonst in Fettzellen umgewandelt werden. Erst danach macht sich der Körper sich ans vorhandene Fett, doch dran droht gleichzeitig der Hungerast, weil das Verbrennen der Körperfettmasse viel langsamer vonstatten geht.



Okay, Du hast recht...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung, bin jetzt eh wieder raus, weil frei und die Nudels von gestern müssen noch verbrannt werden, damit die Kalorienbilanz einigermaßen stimmt. Nachher gibts nen Butter-Gewürz-Huhn, damit die Muckis wieder auf Trab gebracht werden.
So mach ich es vor / nach Sport grundsätzlich, vorher hauptsächlich Kohlenhydrate, nachher Eiweiß.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Schriftzüge eigentlich geklebt und überlackiert?
Besonders das grün auf der Wippe scheint nur aufgeklebt?



bulldogg73 schrieb:


> Reverb stealth, lenker und kurzes vorbau verbaut.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2013)

Alles was an dem Rahmen nicht grau ist, sollte man mit Aceton und Geduld entfernen können 
Ohne Gewähr, so habe ich es jedenfalls von einem Verkaufsberater bei Canyon gehört.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber bevor ich so viel Kohle in ein Bike (das eh schon 2.600,- Euro gekostet hat) pumpen würde, würde ich eher 2 Wochen lang Abends Hüttenkäse mit Tomate und Paprika essen und 3 Kilo abnehmen... ist günstiger und gut für die Bikini-Figur.
> 
> Aber da hat sich jeder seine eigene Meinung...



Meins hat mit nachlass nur 1750 gekostet, somit relativiert sich die tunig ausgabe wieder 


Bei 1,86m hab ich 84 Kg, da brauch ich mir keine gedanken übers abnehmen zu machen 

Achja, Bikinis stehen mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Meins hat mit nachlass nur 1750 gekostet, somit relativiert sich die tunig ausgabe wieder



Wie zum Henker hast Du denn das gemacht?



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei 1,86m hab ich 84 Kg, da brauch ich mir keine gedanken übers abnehmen zu machen



Okay...



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Achja, Bikinis stehen mir nicht



Hast Du den von Borat schon mal probiert? Sacha Baron Cohen ist nur 4 Zentimeter größer als Du... das müsste noch passen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Lenker kommt, sei doch mal bitte so nett und lege ihn auf den Tisch genau so wie er montiert wird und messe die Höhe ganz außen (wie auf dem Bild das hier angehängt habe). Also nicht so verdrehen daß er besonders hoch ist sondern wie er wirklich montiert gehört.
> 
> Mir geht es darum das mir pers. eine Enduroform nicht so gut gefällt im Gegensatz zu den steilen Enden vom 3T den Du jetzt bekommst. Auch wenn der 3T offiziell kein rise hat ist er sehr hoch an den Enden was mir sehr entgegen kommt.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Aaalsooo...der Lenker ist inzwischen montiert, jedoch sehe ich in der Beantwortung deiner Frage folgendes Problem: Was heißt "wie er richtig montiert gehört"? 
Wenn man den Lenker ganz gerade aufstellt, dann zeigen die Lenkerenden nach oben, mit 0° Bend nach hinten, also parallel. Die Gesamthöhe des Lenkers beträgt dann an der Oberkante der äußeren Enden ziemlich genau 10 Zentimeter. Nur, dann hat der Lenker eben nur 0 der angegebenen 12°. Jetzt dreht man den Lenker nach Belieben soweit nach hinten, bis die Sitzposition passt oder man eben die maximal möglichen 12° erreicht. Diese sind in etwa dann erreicht, wenn das 3T-Symbol vorne horizontal erscheint. Die Gesamthöhe sollte dabei unverändert bleiben, da der Lenker ja nur gedreht wird virtuell ändert sich die Höhe insofern, weil mit dem Drehen des Lenkers nicht mehr die maximale Erhöhung möglich ist

Ich schätze, ich habe jetzt mit zirka 11° montiert, ohne es gefahren zu haben.

P.S.: Die Form gefällt mir auch richtig gut, die UD-Carbon-Optik ist schlicht aber ergreifend


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Oktober 2013)

So heute die reverb stealth 2014 geordert, damit ist mein Nicolaus geschenkt dann auch schon geschichte

Mal sehen was noch fürs Christkind übrig bleibt 

Ich hoffe ich komme mit der 380er aus, bei meiner jetzigen 400mm stütze verbleiben noch 130mm im sattelrohr.
Sollten nach adam riese bei der reverb noch 110mm verbleiben, was ja mehr als genung ist !

Apropo mehr, das teil macht jetzt ein mehr von 339g aus, das wird teuer die wieder wech zu bekommen ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2013)

Dann hol dir nen Tubular LRS und tu dafür den NoTubes LRS wech  das sollte dann auch dem "Schnitt" bei den Glessener Höhe Touren zugute kommen


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich liebäugel da gerade mit etwas anderem und es kommt auch aus dem hause Canyon 

Ende November weis ich dann mehr !


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aaalsooo...der Lenker ist inzwischen montiert, jedoch sehe ich in der Beantwortung deiner Frage folgendes Problem: Was heißt "wie er richtig montiert gehört"?
> Wenn man den Lenker ganz gerade aufstellt, dann zeigen die Lenkerenden nach oben, mit 0° Bend nach hinten, also parallel. Die Gesamthöhe des Lenkers beträgt dann an der Oberkante der äußeren Enden ziemlich genau 10 Zentimeter. Nur, dann hat der Lenker eben nur 0 der angegebenen 12°.



ok, in diesem Falle also 10cm, das habe ich verstanden, gut erklärt, Danke 



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht man den Lenker nach Belieben soweit nach hinten, bis die Sitzposition passt oder man eben die maximal möglichen 12° erreicht. Diese sind in etwa dann erreicht, wenn das 3T-Symbol vorne horizontal erscheint.



Genau darum ging es mir. Das 3T Symbol nach vorne horizontal und die 12° nach hinten. Wie hoch ist dann das Lenkerende, ganz außen ? In dieser Position wäre der Lenker korrekt positioniert. Ob es den persönlichen Vorlieben entspricht ist natürlich etwas anderes, aber um Lenker vergleichen zu können, so wie auch auf den Prospektbildern zu sehen, immer das Logo nach vorne.

Das ist der entscheidende Vergleichswert. Hättest Du den ? Der kann unmöglich auch 10cm sein, der muß kleiner sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2013)

Bike steht jetzt wg Endmontage LEV auf der dunklen Terrasse, werde es morgen nachmessen und dann diesen Beitrag editieren

Edit: Zunächst habe ich noch einmal nach Augenschein geprüft, ob der von mir angenommene Bend von 11° hinkommen kann, indem ich den vorherigen Lenker mit 9° so angesetzt habe, wir er "richtig montiert erscheint". Insofern würde ich etwas über 10° schätzen. In dieser Einstellung beträgt die horizontale Überhöhung am Lenkerende immerhin noch 6,5 bis 7 Zentimeter. Hope, that helps!


----------



## pienza1 (16. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel da gerade mit etwas anderem und es kommt auch aus dem hause Canyon
> 
> Ende November weis ich dann mehr !


 

Komm George lass die Katze aus dem Sack ??? Nerve 2014 oder Spektral

Wo hast Du Deine Stealth geordert und zu welchem Kurs ??

Gruß
pienza1


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Oktober 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Komm George lass die Katze aus dem Sack ??? Nerve 2014 oder Spektral
> 
> Wo hast Du Deine Stealth geordert und zu welchem Kurs ??
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt Ende November weis ich mehr. 

Bei Actionsports für 257,5


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2013)

Endlich!! Kind Shock LEV mit ersetzter Kartusche, montiert und funktioniert 
Ein paar mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Endlich!! Kind Shock LEV mit ersetzter Kartusche, montiert und funktioniert
> Ein paar mehr Bilder im Album





Wobei es schon etwas unruhig wirkt, wenn das Oberrohr nicht mehr so "clean" ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke  aber ich würde mal behaupten, das der Zug -d-einer Reverb *Stealth* an Sitz- und Unterrohr auch *nicht getarnt* ist 
Btw, Gewicht so wie jetzt auf dem Foto zwischen 13,0 und 13,1 kg mit Pedale.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke  aber ich würde mal behaupten, das der Zug -d-einer Reverb *Stealth* an Sitz- und Unterrohr auch *nicht getarnt* ist
> Btw, Gewicht so wie jetzt auf dem Foto zwischen 13,0 und 13,1 kg mit Pedale.





Und?  Hast Du schon eine LEV-Testfahrt gemacht?


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Oktober 2013)

Was mich echt stört bei der zugverlegung, ist dieser ellen langer bogen vor dem lenker. Das gefällt mir rein optisch gar nicht.

Aber der neue sattel von dir sieht sehr vielversprechend aus !

Bin mal auf ein probesitzen gespannt !


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was mich echt stört bei der zugverlegung, ist dieser ellen langer bogen vor dem lenker. Das gefällt mir rein optisch gar nicht.
> 
> Aber der neue sattel von dir sieht sehr vielversprechend aus !
> 
> Bin mal auf ein probesitzen gespannt !



Naja, "ellenlang"...jedenfalls war es die erste Zugverlegung und ich bin auch schon schlauer, wie sich das eleganter und kürzer legen lässt. Mal sehen, erst einmal fahren 
Zum Stichwort Optik fällt mir allerdings auch *dein* Sattel ein...

Probesitzen eh kloar, vielleicht ganz bald.


----------



## Challenge (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo...
das Rad (Nerve AL 29 9.9 in L) ist angekommen. Wirklich ein feines Rad.Laut Canyon soll es 12,1kg wiegen. Mein Rad bringt 12,2kg auf die Waage.
MK 2 Racesport runter, vorn X-King RS und hinten RK RS drauf.
Die Schwalbe Schläuche raus und Michelin Latex rein.Ritchey WCS Griffe montiert.Alles noch Sachen die ich noch im Keller hatte.
Schon hat man das Pedalgewicht eingespart.Rad wiegt mit Pedalen 12,2kg. Fährt sich super.
Erst mal ein Bild aus dem Keller. Am Wochenende folgen welche aus der freien Wildbahn.
Grüße Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2013)

Gerade um diese Jahreszeit den Race King hinten  schönes Radl, viel Spaß damit 
P.S.: Je mehr Spaß du damit hast, desto schneller wirst du merken, dass es mit dem jetzigen Setup doch nicht getan ist  
Nicht umsonst setzen hier einige mittlerweile auf verstellbare Sattelstütze, was den Einsatzbereich nochmals gut erweitert. 
Wie gesagt, have fun


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> das Rad (Nerve AL 29 9.9 in L) ist angekommen. Wirklich ein feines Rad.Laut Canyon soll es 12,1kg wiegen. Mein Rad bringt 12,2kg auf die Waage.
> MK 2 Racesport runter, vorn X-King RS und hinten RK RS drauf.
> Die Schwalbe Schläuche raus und Michelin Latex rein.Ritchey WCS Griffe montiert.Alles noch Sachen die ich noch im Keller hatte.
> ...




Erst einmal viel spaß mit dem neuen bike 

Wenn du den MK II loß werden möchtest, ich hätte interesse


----------



## Challenge (17. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Erst einmal viel spaß mit dem neuen bike
> 
> Wenn du den MK II loß werden möchtest, ich hätte interesse



Den MK II werde ich behalten. Hat sich gut bewährt zum Beispiel bei 24h Rennen, in der Nacht bei strömenden Regen. Da kommt auf dem Vorderrad dann was grobes zum Einsatz.
Danke für die Wünsche, den Spaß werde ich haben. 
Grüße Sven


----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> das Rad (Nerve AL 29 9.9 in L) ist angekommen. Wirklich ein feines Rad.Laut Canyon soll es 12,1kg wiegen. Mein Rad bringt 12,2kg auf die Waage.
> MK 2 Racesport runter, vorn X-King RS und hinten RK RS drauf.
> Die Schwalbe Schläuche raus und Michelin Latex rein.Ritchey WCS Griffe montiert.Alles noch Sachen die ich noch im Keller hatte.
> ...



Feines Bike...

Du wirst es lieben... Ach was hab ich mit meinem im Sommer für herrliche 
Touren gemacht....bis ins Elbsansteingebirge...knapp 100 Kilometer ohne Beschwerden...Komfortabel....keinerlei Probleme....! Ist wirklich sein Geld wert....!!! Viel Spaß beim Fahren...!!!


----------



## Challenge (18. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Erst einmal viel spaß mit dem neuen bike
> 
> Wenn du den MK II loß werden möchtest, ich hätte interesse


 
Hallo...
mal eine Frage an den Teileprofi. Der originale Sattel vom Nerve (Ergon SM 30 Evo) in weiß ist nicht so mein Fall.
Würde den gern verkaufen und suche dafür den Preis im Netz. Finde aber nix. Hast du eventuell eine Idee.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Micki (18. Oktober 2013)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> mal eine Frage an den Teileprofi. Der originale Sattel vom Nerve (Ergon SM 30 Evo) in weiß ist nicht so mein Fall.
> Würde den gern verkaufen und suche dafür den Preis im Netz. Finde aber nix. Hast du eventuell eine Idee.
> Grüße Sven



Ich hab hier irgendwo gelesen, es handelt sich um ein reines Erstausrüsterprodukt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Da das das OEM-Modell zu sein scheint, vielleicht mal die '0' weglassen und nach SM3 suchen?  

Beispiel wg. Preisvorstellung:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ergon-sm30-sm3/149849433-217-5317


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2013)

Der SM30 kostet 99 Euro. Der SM3 ist sein 1:1 Pendant.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2013)

So da ist der schwere klotz, jetzt erst mal was essen und dann ab ihn meine schrauberhütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Na, Reespeeekt...sind die 2014er schwerer geworden bzw. ich dachte, das angegebene Gewicht ist komplett mit Leitung etc.; was wiegt der Knochen denn mit allem Drum und Dran?


----------



## Challenge (18. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Der SM30 kostet 99 Euro. Der SM3 ist sein 1:1 Pendant.



Vielen Dank euch beiden für die schnelle Antwort .So ist der Sattel eigentlich richtig schön. Habe noch meinen SLR. Der kommt auch wieder drauf.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So da ist der schwere klotz, jetzt erst mal was essen und dann ab ihn meine schrauberhütte



Halloooo, Foddoooo  oder ist die Schrauberhütte unter der Last eingestürzt


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2013)

So stütze ist montiert, 







Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, Reespeeekt...sind die 2014er schwerer  geworden bzw. ich dachte, das angegebene Gewicht ist komplett mit  Leitung etc.; was wiegt der Knochen denn mit allem Drum und  Dran?




das gewicht ist mit leitung und remote knopf. Dadurch das die Elixir 7 matchmarker schellen hat fällt die schelle vom linken bremshelben weg. Nach leitungskürzen und wegfall von einer schelle,wiegt das ganze nun 534g.

Achja und ne neue sattelschelle hab ich auch gleich bestellt, die wiegt dann nur noch 6g anstatt jetzt 24g


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Thx 

Warum hast du den Zug nach links gelegt und ihn dann wieder am Steuerrohr über rechts zum linken Lenkerende geführt?


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Thx
> 
> Warum hast du den Zug nach links gelegt und ihn dann wieder am Steuerrohr über rechts zum linken Lenkerende geführt?




schau dir mal dein bike an, dann wirst du dir die frage selber beantworten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> schau dir mal dein bike an, dann wirst du dir die frage selber beantworten können





Hi George,

wo hast Du den Remotehebel, links?
Kann es nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Genau, Remotehebel links, darum schaut es nicht ganz so elegant aus, wie in z.B. Beitrag # 255. Das sieht man schon auf dem Bild.
Hab auch gerade nochmal am eigenen Bike geschaut, da es z Zt sogar im Wohnraum stehen darf 
Der Zug kommt links am Sitzrohr raus, wird parallel am Unterrohr geführt und ist dann so - optisch - für Linksdrücker bissl umständlicher zu verlegen, weil dann nochmal rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei nach links geführt werden muss 

Eventuell spart man sich so auch das Kürzen und Entlüften der Leitung


----------



## Rodriguez06 (18. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Genau, Remotehebel links, darum schaut es nicht ganz so elegant aus, wie in z.B. Beitrag # 255. Das sieht man schon auf dem Bild.
> Hab auch gerade nochmal am eigenen Bike geschaut, da es z Zt sogar im Wohnraum stehen darf
> Der Zug kommt links am Sitzrohr raus, wird parallel am Unterrohr geführt und ist dann so - optisch - für Linksdrücker bissl umständlicher zu verlegen, weil dann nochmal rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei nach links geführt werden muss
> 
> Eventuell spart man sich so auch das Kürzen und Entlüften der Leitung



Bei mir ist er ja auch links. Der Zug geht einfach parallel zur hinteren Bremsleitung hoch, und dann links Richtung Remotehebel.

Ich denke George, Du hast Dich von meiner Kreation der Bremsleitungsverlegung an der Gabel inspirieren lassen. .

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eventuell spart man sich so auch das Kürzen und Entlüften der Leitung




Ne hat einen recht simplen grund, wenn man wärend der fahrt den remothebel betätigt, mus man zwangsweise den finger von der bremse nehmen.
Wenn ich jetzt nun kräftig bremsen muss, so müsste ich wenn der remote hebel rechts ist, mit der vorderradbremse die ganze bremsleistung aufbringen.
Ist nicht so prickelnd mit einem blockierenden vorderrad, gell 


Sollte mir das ganze nicht gefallen kommt der hebel halt nach rechts, was sogar den vorteil hat das der remothebel geschützt unter dem lenker ist und nicht oben auf


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Also dann nach rechts unten  wechsel halt die Hebel/Leitung der Bremse vo + hi in jenem Fall 
Ich gewöhne mich gerade an die chillige SiPo mit voll eingefahrener Stütze - wenn ich mal gerade nicht schreibe  - super angenehm vor der Glotze


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 , Trail Surfer wie siehts mit sonntag aus. Kleine runde altenberger dom?

Da können wir auch gleich was fachsimpeln usw


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind nachmittags zum Geburtstags-Kaffee eingeladen, da darf Mann sich ab vormittags auspowern


----------



## stfn (18. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So stütze ist montiert,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein Schutzbleche vorne? Eigenbau?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Oktober 2013)

stfn schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Schutzbleche vorne? Eigenbau?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk-4




stfn google mal nach Marsh guard  

So hier noch ein paar detailbilder von der zugverlegung der Reverb Stealth.


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Frage: wenn Ihr den Dämpfer auf climb stellt, dann ist der fast blockiert, so wie bei der Gabel, korrekt ?
Meiner "reparierter" kam zurück, zwischen Trail und Climb ist kein Unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Tip an George: Dein Speichenmagnet ist viiiiiiiiiiel zu groß und schwer. Ich habe einen mini Neodym Magnet mit einem Tropfen Superkleber angeheftet. Anschließend mit Zahnseide zweimal umwickelt und ebenfalls einen Minitropfen Superkleber drauf. Hält super, läßt sich mit sehr viel Kraft lösen (rückstandsfrei!).

Gewicht: Nicht meßbar mit meiner Küchenwaage 

Bilder folgen...


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Bild...


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Aktuelles Gewicht mit Flaschenhalter 19gr, Tacho 89gr, Pedale 264gr und gewichtsoptimierter Werkzeugtasche 316gr = 12,6kg

Der Sattel ist noch zu schwer und die Sattelstütze muß leichter werden. Das sind dann auch nochmal so um die 150-200gr


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Frage: wenn Ihr den Dämpfer auf climb stellt, dann ist der fast blockiert, so wie bei der Gabel, korrekt ?
> Meiner "reparierter" kam zurück, zwischen Trail und Climb ist kein Unterschied festzustellen.




Der dämpfer ist im climb modus schön straff, aber er ist nicht so straff wie die gabel!
Es sollte aber dennoch ein unterschied zwichen den beiden stellungen spürbar sein...

Zum speichermagneten, das sind meine sackschweren Crossride winter laufräder. Da ist das gewicht hupe 

Werd die aber veräußern mit dem tubeless kit und mir ein paar AM Ride 25 winter laufräder anschaffen. Die sind immer noch 400-450g leichter 

Sattelstütze hätte ich jetzt eine Reverse RCC 309 in 400mm länge über.

Gewicht ist 216g


Das wird meine neue Kurbel ist sie nicht sexy

Gewicht  Race Face SIXC ohne kettenblätter 492g, XTR ohne kettenblätter 522g, XT ohne kettenblätter 598g


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute erster Ausritt mit Pro Turnix Carbon Sattel und Kind Shock LEV 

Vom Sattel bin ich soweit sehr positiv überrascht, deutlich weniger Polster als beim Terry Fly GT Gel und auch straffer. An das "schlankere" Gefühl gewöhn ich mich und der Oarsch hat die ersten drei Fahrstunden netto ganz gut überstanden 

Die LEV macht, was sie soll, auf und nieder immer wieder.... ich denke, ich werde sie in der Höhe noch etwas rausziehen, denn 12,5 Zentimeter Versenkbarkeit sind absolut mehr als genug. Schon mit der Hälfte fährt es sich gefühlt viel sicherer auf steileren Stichen bergab, supi 

Jeder der sowas fährt sagt ja, danach will man nicht wieder zurück - stimmt!


----------



## Maxmara67 (19. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ne hat einen recht simplen grund, wenn man wärend der fahrt den remothebel betätigt, mus man zwangsweise den finger von der bremse nehmen.
> Wenn ich jetzt nun kräftig bremsen muss, so müsste ich wenn der remote hebel rechts ist, mit der vorderradbremse die ganze bremsleistung aufbringen.
> Ist nicht so prickelnd mit einem blockierenden vorderrad, gell



Finde es so herum auch logischer!

Zumal man, wenn man den Sattel absenken will wohl eher langsamer unterwegs ist, womit die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist dass man hinten das Ritzel wechselt und nicht vorne. Rechts schalten und gleichzeitig Remote-Hebel betätigen dürfte auch etwas schwierig sein... also sitzt der Remote-Hebel auch bei mir links.


----------



## Maxmara67 (19. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> stfn google mal nach Marsh guard
> 
> So hier noch ein paar detailbilder von der zugverlegung der Reverb Stealth.



Wieso steht denn bei dem Nerve Nerve da und nicht Canyon?
Ist das ein Vorserien-Modell?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Wieso steht denn bei dem Nerve Nerve da und nicht Canyon?
> Ist das ein Vorserien-Modell?



Reimport.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Wieso steht denn bei dem Nerve Nerve da und nicht Canyon?
> Ist das ein Vorserien-Modell?




Ist ein schweizer model, in der schweiz darf canyon die bikes nicht unter ihrem namen verkaufen.
Dort gibt es auch eine firma die Canyon heist und die habe ihren namen schützen lassen.

Ich finds geil das ich ein Nerve Nerve habe, ist hier etwas seltener zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Reimport.


Ist die kleine Schwester von Oettinger Export?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Oktober 2013)

trail surfer schrieb:


> ist die kleine schwester von oettinger export?



:d:d:d


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke fürs Angebot zur Sattelstütze aber Deine ist mir zu schwer...ich werde mir die Cobalt 11 holen...die wiegt nur 170gr


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

Die Kurbel schaut schick aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot zur Sattelstütze aber Deine ist mir zu schwer...ich werde mir die Cobalt 11 holen...die wiegt nur 170gr


Gewichts-Geiz ist geil  jetzt rate mal, warum Gewichtsfuchser GeorgeP trotzdem eine Stealth sein eigen nennt  na dann, viel Spaß mit den 170gr
CrankBros nein, danke


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot zur Sattelstütze aber Deine ist mir zu schwer...ich werde mir die Cobalt 11 holen...die wiegt nur 170gr




Die CB willst du dir nicht wirklich antuen, die sattelklemmung ist die reinste katastrophe....
Ich hatte mal das vergnügen einen sattel zu verstellen, absolut unpraktisch die verstellung.
Selbst nach dem lösen der schraube ließ sich der sattel nur mit gewallt verschieben !

Dann lieber die hier aus dem Bikemarkt KLICK




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gewichts-Geiz ist geil  jetzt rate mal, warum Gewichtsfuchser GeorgeP trotzdem eine Stealth sein eigen nennt  na dann, viel Spaß mit den 170gr
> CrankBros nein, danke



Es gibt auf dem trail doch erheblich mehr sicherheit, gerade bei steilstücken oder wo es technisch wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die CB willst du dir nicht wirklich antuen, die sattelklemmung ist die reinste katastrophe....
> Ich hatte mal das vergnügen einen sattel zu verstellen, absolut unpraktisch die verstellung.
> Selbst nach dem lösen der schraube ließ sich der sattel nur mit gewallt verschieben !


Hallooo, lass ihn einfach........siehe *räusper* meine Sig 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem trail doch erheblich mehr sicherheit, gerade bei steilstücken oder wo es technisch wird !



Es soll ja niemand bekehrt werden, siehe *räusper* meine Sig


----------



## filiale (19. Oktober 2013)

jetzt entspann dich doch mal. Es ist doch absolut nett wenn jemand seine Erfahrung hier teilt und von einer Sache abrät. 

Danke George für den Hinweis  Ein Kumpel hat sich die CB gekauft. Ich warte mal auf seine Erfahrungen, ich habs ja nicht eilig.


----------



## Maxmara67 (20. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem trail doch erheblich mehr sicherheit, gerade bei steilstücken oder wo es technisch wird !



Kann dem nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch bzgl. der stealth und habe vorher so gut wie nie den Sattel verstellt. Aber seit ich sie fahre nutze ich sie auch sehr oft und es gibt wirklich ein ganz große Plus an Sicherheit... und ich fahre jetzt locker Stücke wo ich vorher abgestiegen wäre.

Von daher: Top-Kaufempfehlung für eine Vario-Stütze.


----------



## standy1000 (20. Oktober 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Kann dem nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich war auch sehr skeptisch bzgl. der stealth und habe vorher so gut wie nie den Sattel verstellt. Aber seit ich sie fahre nutze ich sie auch sehr oft und es gibt wirklich ein ganz große Plus an Sicherheit... und ich fahre jetzt locker Stücke wo ich vorher abgestiegen wäre.
> 
> Von daher: Top-Kaufempfehlung für eine Vario-Stütze.



   Dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. 

Gerade um diese Jahreszeit, in der feuchte Wurzelteppiche die ein oder andere Überraschung bereithalten. Vor allem bei kurzen Trails mit nur wenigen hundert Metern habe ich mir das Absenken bisher immer gespart. 

Dieses Teil ist jeden Cent & Gramm wert!


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Oktober 2013)

So dann mal zwei bilder von Trail Surfer und meiner wenigkeit.

War eine schöne tour heute und hat den reifen grip technisch  gut was abverlangt, feuchte steine und wurzeln und das teilweise schön unter laub versteckt.
Drei bachdurchquerungen, schöne laaaaaange singeltrails mit menschlichen hindernissen , treppenabfahrten achja und schöne aalglatte holzbrücken!

Fazit, der Conti MK II 2,2 protection am hinterrad und der Panaracer Rampage 2,35 am vorderrad haben sich top gemacht. Die zwei werden mich jetzt durch den herbst und winter bringen

Ich konnte auch mal die reifenkombi Maxxis Beaver 2,0 am hinterrrad und den crossmark am vorderrad test. Also im uphill auch eine gute kombi, gerade der schmale Beaver hat eine tolle figur gemacht. Wenn das volumen etwas größer ist, ist das ein top hinterreifen !


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)




----------



## FX111 (20. Oktober 2013)

Der Treath heißt ja Kaufberatung, seit 2 Wochen habe ich nun mein Nerve AL 29 Sl .... für ALLE ... KAUFEN !!!!

Habe nun 3 Touren und knapp 300 km weg und bin total begeistert, das Teil kann alles besser.  Es war der Umstieg von meinen Cube LTD Hardtail und ich bekomme das Grinsen auf holprigen Geläuf gar nicht mehr aus den Gesicht ... Das ist einfach geil was so ein Fahrwerk alles wegbügelt und wie schnell man dann unterwegs ist. Wo mich sonst die Jungs mit Ihren Fullys abgehängt haben bin ich nun locker vorne weg. Außerdem sieht es noch sehr gut aus. Was mich zusätzlich überrascht hat ist der geringere Kraftaufwand beim fahren. Was nun den größten Beitrag dafür leistet, die Sitzposition, die 29iger Räder oder die Carbonkurbel, keine Ahnung aber es ist deutlich spütbar.

Ich muss noch etwas am Dämpfersetup basteln und werde den Dämpfer nochmal zu Toxeholic schicken, irgendwas haben die falsch verstanden! ich wollte den etwas Härter und Weicher habe ich Ihn zurückbekommen. 
Auch werden mein Hintern und der Sattel von Ergon keine Freunde aber das ist nur ein Detail.

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole ... Klare Kaufempfehlung !!!


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du ein etrex auf dem Vorbau montiert ?

Ist Dein Dämpfer in der Stufe climb sehr hart oder federt er auch spürbar ein ? 

Ich glaub ich muß mal nen Video von meinem machen damit andere vergleichen können...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist Dein Dämpfer in der Stufe climb sehr hart oder federt er auch spürbar ein ?
> 
> Ich glaub ich muß mal nen Video von meinem machen damit andere vergleichen können...



 @filiale
Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an den Gassenhauer von Rudi Carrell "Frag nach bei Stoneprophet" 

SCNR


----------



## magnil (20. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Frage: wenn Ihr den Dämpfer auf climb stellt, dann ist der fast blockiert, so wie bei der Gabel, korrekt ?
> Meiner "reparierter" kam zurück, zwischen Trail und Climb ist kein Unterschied festzustellen.



I have the same with my 9.9 SL 2014, see video in link. First C, then T and last D. Can not see any difference in C and T, could it really be right?

http://happymtb.org/video/45689/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So dann mal zwei bilder von Trail Surfer und meiner wenigkeit.
> 
> War eine schöne tour heute und hat den reifen grip technisch  gut was abverlangt, feuchte steine und wurzeln und das teilweise schön unter laub versteckt.
> Drei bachdurchquerungen, schöne laaaaaange singeltrails mit menschlichen hindernissen , treppenabfahrten achja und schöne aalglatte holzbrücken!


Man darf noch erwähnen, dass die Fotos vor Tourstart aufgenommen wurden, danach hatte auch GPs Bike keinen "Popper-Touch" mehr 

Wg Reifen haben wir eine etwas andere Philosophie aber gleich viel Spaß, solange die Füße nicht unverhofft klitschnass werden  gut, dass Abhilfe schon in Planung ist 

Morgen mal wieder stubenrein machen, mein drittbestes Stück


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

magnil schrieb:


> I have the same with my 9.9 SL 2014, see video in link. First C, then T and last D. Can not see any difference in C and T, could it really be right?
> 
> http://happymtb.org/video/45689/



Thank you for the video  This meets exactly my experience. For that reason I have send my rear shock to toxoholics to fix it as I thought that with C the rear shock has to "lock". When it came back the difference between D und T was larger then before, but between C and T there is still not really a difference. Next week I will call Canyon and ask for it.

Frage an George, TrailSurfer: Sieht es bei Euch auch so aus wie auf dem Video ? Kein wirkliches blockieren in Stellung C ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Frage an George, TrailSurfer: Sieht es bei Euch auch so aus wie auf dem Video ? Kein wirkliches blockieren in Stellung C ?


Hm, Gegenfrage: Auf diese Weise stellt man dann auch den Sag ein, ja?!  
Mach halt ein Video, in dem du so fest wie möglich auf den Sattel drückst oder - besser noch - Fotos, wie weit der Gummiring in den CTD-Stufen beim aufsitzen runter geht. 
Wieviel PSI bei welchem Gewicht sind eingestellt?


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe bei 73kg von 7 - 12 bar alles durchgetestet. Egal bei welchem Druck ich auf den Sattel drücke, zwischen C und T ist fast kein Unterschied spürbar, der Unterschied ist so gering, das ist nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

Was hat das denn mit dem SAG zu tun , der Videoersteller weißt lediglich daraufhin daß er keinen wesentlich Unterschied feststellt. Wie gesagt, bei der CTD Gabel ist die Gabel förmlich blockiert, beim Dämpfer scheint dies offenbar nicht der Fall zu sein. Was mich allerdings wundert, den beim RP2 und RP23 und CTD im Freundeskreis ist der Dämpfer Knüppel hart. Lediglich bei heftigen Bodenwellen federt er ein. Aber im Stand wenn man auf den Sattel drückt ist er fest und hart.

Meine Vermutung ist, daß bei Canyon (es steht auch "custom setup" auf dem Dämpfer) der Dämpfer bewußt so abgestimmt wurde daß man ihn nicht wie die herkömmlich blockieren kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Oktober 2013)

Das Video ist jedenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen...bist du denn dein Bike schon mal richtig im Gelände *gefahren*? Wird der Federweg bei 7 oder 12 bar ausgenutzt? Praxiserfahrung ist notwendig, hier ist ja nicht das Theorie-Schrauber-Seminar.
Der Unterschied zwischen C und T sollte größer sein, als zwischen T und D.....bitte korrigieren, wenn ich objektiv falsch liege.


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke nach 200km kann ich das schon beurteilen.

Bei 12 bar ist der Dämpfer hart, auch im Wiegetritt. Allerdings ist dann der SAG 5mm. Alles viel zu hart.

Bei 8 bar ist der SAG 20mm und alle 3 Stufen weich wie Pudding.

Ich bin der Meinung das Video ist sehr wohl zu gebrauchen, denn bei den anderen oben genannten Fox Dämpfern ist es bei blockiertem Dämpfer nicht möglich im Stand so einzufedern. Ergo erscheint es mir eventuell eine Eigenheit des Canyon custom Dämpfers des AL 29 zu sein...we will see.


----------



## magnil (20. Oktober 2013)

The video is with 150 psi and I have a similar video with 200 psi. I weigh 83 kg and have ridden the bike with 180 psi and 200 psi and can not feel any difference between C and T but I am no expert.

As you can see in the video there is no difference between C and T, a little difference between T and D. In the video in link below you can see that the fork has big difference between C and T.

http://happymtb.org/video/45693/

Do we have anyone else with a Nerve AL 29 in the forum that could test his shock?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das Video ist jedenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen...bist du denn dein Bike schon mal richtig im Gelände *gefahren*? Wird der Federweg bei 7 oder 12 bar ausgenutzt? Praxiserfahrung ist notwendig, hier ist ja nicht das Theorie-Schrauber-Seminar.
> Der Unterschied zwischen C und T sollte größer sein, als zwischen T und D.....bitte korrigieren, wenn ich objektiv falsch liege.



Sehe ich auch so....
Wildes Rumgehopse (im Stand) auf einen Pedalarm, sagt IMHO erstmal relativ wenig aus.

Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer aus diesem Grund auch bei Toxoholics zur Überprüfung. Diagnose: kein Defekt! Die *CTD-Dämpfer haben keinen klassischen Lockout!* (Aussage Toxoholics)

Das serienmäßige Custom-Setup ist scheinbar für Fahrer > 80 Kg nicht optimal.
Nach telefonischer Beratung habe ich bei der Gelegenheit dann das "Velocity-Tune" Setup des Dämpfer von "L" (sehr weich) auf "M" ändern und den Druck in der Stickstoffkammer erhöhen lassen. (gegen eine geringe Gebühr) 
Ich komme jetzt mit 20 PSI weniger Druck aus und der Dämpfer federt im "C-Modus" deutlich weniger ein. (82 Kg, 145 PSI, SAG 10mm)
"Knochenhart" wird er auf "C" systembedingt aber nicht!

Gruss
Rodriguez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (21. Oktober 2013)

magnil schrieb:


> I have the same with my 9.9 SL 2014, see video in link. First C, then T and last D. Can not see any difference in C and T, could it really be right?
> 
> http://happymtb.org/video/45689/



Ich hab mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 jetzt seit Freitag und hab mir mein Fahrwerk mit der iRD App von Fox eingestellt. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Der Dämpfer hat das L Tune und wird mit 270 psi und 8 Klicks an der Zugstufe
betrieben, bei der Gabel sind 125 psi drauf und 4 Klicks an der Zugstufe.
In der C Stellung merkt man schon das die Gabel und der Dämpfer blockiert sind nur bei wirklich groben Schlägen machen die Federelemente auf.
T und D haben auch einen Spürbaren unterschied und der ganze Federweg wir ausgenutzt wobei D etwas feinfühliger wie T ist.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Oktober 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 jetzt seit Freitag und hab mir mein Fahrwerk mit der iRD App von Fox eingestellt. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
> Der Dämpfer hat das L Tune und wird mit 270 psi und 8 Klicks an der Zugstufe
> betrieben, bei der Gabel sind 125 psi drauf und 4 Klicks an der Zugstufe.
> In der C Stellung merkt man schon das die Gabel und der Dämpfer blockiert sind nur bei wirklich groben Schlägen machen die Federelemente auf.
> T und D haben auch einen Spürbaren unterschied und der ganze Federweg wir ausgenutzt wobei D etwas feinfühliger wie T ist.



Donnerwetter, 270 psi am Dämpfer und 125 psi an der Gabel?
Darf ich fragen, in welcher Gewichtsklasse Du spielst? 

Konntest Du den Dämpfer auch mit der App einstellen? Bei mir erkannte die App nur die Gabel.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## ichbinstom (21. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, 270 psi am Dämpfer und 125 psi an der Gabel?
> Darf ich fragen, in welcher Gewichtsklasse Du spielst?
> 
> Konntest Du den Dämpfer auch mit der App einstellen? Bei mir erkannte die App nur die Gabel.
> ...



Klar darfst du. in der Männer Klasse 
Nee, Spass bei Seite bei 190 cm ca. 95 - 97  kg je nach Gepäck. Mal mit Rucksack mal ohne.

Dämpfer lies sich erst nicht mit der App einstellen "unbekannte ID" 
eventuell war mein Dämpfer ein 2012 Modell ??
Hab mir dann von einem gleichen Dämpfer aber aus 2013 die ID besorgt und 
siehe da, es hat geklappt


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Oktober 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Klar darfst du. in der Männer Klasse
> Nee, Spass bei Seite bei 190 cm ca. 95 - 97  kg je nach Gepäck. Mal mit Rucksack mal ohne.
> 
> Dämpfer lies sich erst nicht mit der App einstellen "unbekannte ID"
> ...




Hast Du ein 2014er Modell?
Die Werte erscheinen mir schon recht hoch. Habe selber 82 Kg netto.
Wie ist der SAG bei Deinem Dämpfer und der Gabel, 10% vom Gesamtfederweg (auf "D")?


----------



## ichbinstom (21. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein 2014er Modell?
> Die Werte erscheinen mir schon recht hoch. Habe selber 82 Kg netto.
> Wie ist der SAG bei Deinem Dämpfer und der Gabel, 10% vom Gesamtfederweg (auf "D")?




Nö, ist noch ein 2013 Modell. SAG Wert bei Dämpfer ca. 10% +/-. bei der Gabel etwas mehr ca. 15% +/- 
Das derzeitige Setup ist aber sicher noch nicht zu 100% perfekt.Ich sehe das eher als Richtwert. Bin mir sicher das Ich das Setup noch zig mal verstellen werde. Muss noch mehrere KM machen um die beste Einstellung für mich zu finden. Aber Grundsätzlich bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Man merkt spürbar den unterschied zwichen C.T.D und so soll es auch sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Nö, ist noch ein 2013 Modell. SAG Wert bei Dämpfer ca. 10% +/-. bei der Gabel etwas mehr ca. 15% +/-



Nachfrage: Im D-Modus eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so....
> Wildes Rumgehopse (im Stand) auf einen Pedalarm, sagt IMHO erstmal relativ wenig aus.
> 
> Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer aus diesem Grund auch bei Toxoholics zur Überprüfung. Diagnose: kein Defekt! Die *CTD-Dämpfer haben keinen klassischen Lockout!* (Aussage Toxoholics)
> ...



Volltreffer, man lernt auch nach 20Jahren MTB immer wieder dazu  Ein Telefonat mit einem sehr netten Kollegen von Toxo hat dies bestätigt. Das klassische blockieren gibt es nicht mehr (daher der Name boost valve). Ab Werk werden alle CTD mit Stufe M oder L ausgeliefert, dies entspricht einem optimalen Arbeitsdruck von 175 PSI. Sofern man dies geändert haben möchte, kann man gegen eine kleine Servicegebühr den Dämpfer auf sein Gewicht abstimmen lassen (nach den Kosten habe ich nicht gefragt).


----------



## Micki (21. Oktober 2013)

Hat der Kollege auch definiert, für welches Gewicht M bzw L ausgelegt ist?


----------



## Stable (21. Oktober 2013)

Man, hier gibt's soviel Threads, das Lesen dauert ewig ...

Habe beim Nerve AL 29 Gewichtstuning gepostet. Vielleicht für Interessenten  oder Kaufwillige kurz ein paar Daten: 
Gewicht 73 Kg bei 173 cm Größe, 82 cm Schrittweite. Habe das Nerve 8.9  Stealth in Größe M, was gut passt (Laut Canyon-Rechner wärs eigentlich  "S" gewesen, wobei mir am Telefon dann "M" empfohlen wurde).

Wie im anderen Thread schon geschildert - die Crossride + schweren  Schlappen waren bei der ersten Ausfahrt ein Schock. Das Rad ließ sich  wegen der Kreiselkräfte nur widerwillig und mit viel Kraft im Wiegetritt  von rechts nach links und wieder zurück bewegen. Okay, hatte ja extra  die billigere Variante geordert, damit für einen neuen Lfs Geld da ist.  Der neue Lfs reduzierte das Gewicht mit anderen Reifen (Schwalbe RoRo)  dann um 850 g. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. In Planung - nachdem  häufig empfohlen - Dichtmilch anstelle von Schläuchen. Ansonsten werde  ich aufgrund von negativen Erfahrungen nicht jedes Gramm einsparen. Die  Tendenz geht eher zu Al-Mountain. Momentan sind's 12,33 kg (siehe  "Fotos").
















Interessant war, dass das Stealth mal richtig schwarz ist. Auf den Canyonbildern geht es eher in Richtung anthrazit. 
Wie ihr merkt - ich bin kein Fotograf


----------



## Dinocek (21. Oktober 2013)

finde das video von magnil auch wenig aussagrkräftig, zumal bei den festen, schnellen stößen auch das "boost valve" aufmacht.

bei mir ist der unterschied zwischen C und D gefühlt auch nicht groß, allerdings wippt der hinterbau auf C kaum, wohingegen bei T ein leichtes bis mittleres wippen auftritt.

hier noch ein zitat von der canyon seite zum ctd-dämpfer:

"Bei vollgefederten 29"´Bikes kommen Stöße aufgrund der größeren Laufräder sehr viel schwächer in das Fahrwek, als bei Bikes mit kleineren Laufrädern. Daher haben unsere 29" Fullys einen Dämpfer mit einem Light-Velocity-Tune. Mit dieser geringeren Druckstufendämpfung funktioniert der Hinterbau sehr sensibel auch beim Klettern z.B. über Wurzelteppiche. Jedoch sind Unterschiede beim CTD weniger spürbar als bei Dämpfern mit höheren Druckstufendämpfungen."

grüße


----------



## ichbinstom (21. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachfrage: Im D-Modus eingestellt?



Juup im D - Modus eingestellt


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Volltreffer, man lernt auch nach 20Jahren MTB immer wieder dazu  Ein Telefonat mit einem sehr netten Kollegen von Toxo hat dies bestätigt. Das klassische blockieren gibt es nicht mehr (daher der Name boost valve). Ab Werk werden alle CTD mit Stufe M oder L ausgeliefert, dies entspricht einem optimalen Arbeitsdruck von 175 PSI. Sofern man dies geändert haben möchte, kann man gegen eine kleine Servicegebühr den Dämpfer auf sein Gewicht abstimmen lassen (nach den Kosten habe ich nicht gefragt).



Ich habe 51,- bezahlt.


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Hat der Kollege auch definiert, für welches Gewicht M bzw L ausgelegt ist?



Nein hat er nicht.


----------



## Stable (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei unter 80 kg lÃ¤Ãt sich die DÃ¤mpfung soweit gut anpassen. Fahre vorn ca. 85 und hinten 170 psi. Auf der Service-Seite von Fox wird aber auch nur die ID von der Gabel erkannt (2014ner Modell). Ich denke mal, dass die Apps darauf zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Hinten wÃ¤re berghoch ein strafferesBlockieren nicht schlecht. Die Gabel macht ja auch mehr zu als der DÃ¤mpfer. Eigentlich Ã¤hnlich meiner Magura am 26er.

Ãbrigens, weiter vorn stand da was: FÃ¼r die X12-Steckachsen gibt's auch von Syntace, dem "Erfinder" dieser Achse, ein Tool, das mittels Adapter direkt in die Achse integriert wird. BenÃ¶tigt man quasi unterwegs kein extra Werkzeug und bringt laut Werksangabe 25 Nm zustande. Kostet zudem nur 18 â¬ und ist relativ leicht.

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2595
http://r2-bike.com/Syntace-x-fix

Kann natÃ¼rlich sein, dass da schon jemand drÃ¼ber berichtete. In dem Fall Pardon


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimierte Zugführung Kind Shock LEV und Sitzposition






Sorry für OT


----------



## olihT (21. Oktober 2013)

So, ich habe es getan ^^  











Und der Oberrahmen vom Nerve ist IMHO wie für den Parktool PCS-10 Montageständer gemacht. Gefällt mir jetzt definitiv besser 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> So, ich habe es getan ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 sieht aus wie an meinem Bike. 
Gute Entscheidung, nochmal mehr Spaß mit dem Rad.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Bei unter 80 kg läßt sich die Dämpfung soweit gut anpassen. Fahre vorn ca. 85 und hinten 170 psi. Auf der Service-Seite von Fox wird aber auch nur die ID von der Gabel erkannt (2014ner Modell). Ich denke mal, dass die Apps darauf zurückgreifen. Hinten wäre berghoch ein strafferesBlockieren nicht schlecht. Die Gabel macht ja auch mehr zu als der Dämpfer. Eigentlich ähnlich meiner Magura am 26er.
> 
> Übrigens, weiter vorn stand da was: Für die X12-Steckachsen gibt's auch von Syntace, dem "Erfinder" dieser Achse, ein Tool, das mittels Adapter direkt in die Achse integriert wird. Benötigt man quasi unterwegs kein extra Werkzeug und bringt laut Werksangabe 25 Nm zustande. Kostet zudem nur 18  und ist relativ leicht.
> 
> ...



Ui...32gr...ein leichtes Multitool wiegt 45gr und man hat noch mehr Werkzeug dabei.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> So, ich habe es getan ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



Reicht die Länge des Remotekabels so aus, um bis 90 Grad nach rechts einlenken zu können?


----------



## Stable (21. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ui...32gr...ein leichtes Multitool wiegt 45gr und man hat noch mehr Werkzeug dabei.



Schon klar - ich hab's ja auch nicht  Aber manche wollen lieber sowas - und mehr Bums als auf die vorgestellen Hebelachsen (und Multitool) bekommst du aufgrund des längeren Hebels allemal. Die Vorlieben sind halt verschieden ...


----------



## g1ccmo (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wie schaut es bei der Gewichtsbeschränkung von den Mavic crosmax SLR aus im Forum habe ich unterschiedliche Antworten gefunden 85 bzw. 100 kg was stimmt? Bei Canyon geben sie ja 85kg an. Auf der Homepage von Mavic finde ich aber gar keine Angabe. Wie viel Toleranz ist bei diesen Angaben?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Oktober 2013)

ola hier gehts ja richtig rund 

Zumn dämpfer/gabel setup, der SAG ist entscheident und welchen druck man dafür braucht ist ja erst einmal völlig wurscht !

bei unseren bikes fährt man sehr gut mit einem SAG von 20% an gabel und dämpfer.

Vorne sind es dann 22mm und am dämpfer 9mm, die zugstufe vorne wird so eingestellt das das vorderrad so eben nicht vom boden abhebt und hinten so das das heck beim runterfahren von bordstein 1 1/2 nachwippt!

Wenn ich hier lese mit was für drücken oder welchem SAG gefahren wird wundert mich nix mehr.

Wer jetzt der tempobolzer ist und es auch im down hill mächtig krachen lässt, sollte dann mit etwas weniger SAG fahren, so ca.15% oder ein bike mit mehr federweg kaufen 

Achja und zum video, es hat null aussagekraft. Der dämpfe hat keinen lockout und die unterdrückung in C fällt viel weicher aus als bei der gabel.

Man muss sich halt daran gewöhnen das das heck in C ein wenig wippt, ich selber merke es nicht aber man kann es sehen.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> So, ich habe es getan ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na dann viel spaß auf den trails, ich konnte meine gestern schön einweihen. I  it 

Der Parktool ständer gefällt mir, hmm könnte was zu weihnachten sein


----------



## peterpwn (21. Oktober 2013)

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber gibts das 2012 oder 2011 er modell noch irgendwo, wegen Geld sparen ? Oder muss man jetzt das 2013er nehmen oder wann schlägt man am besten zu ?


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Oktober 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber gibts das 2012 oder 2011 er modell noch irgendwo, wegen Geld sparen ? Oder muss man jetzt das 2013er nehmen oder wann schlägt man am besten zu ?




2011/2012 gabs kein Nereve AL 29

Das gibts erst als modelljahr 2013 und die sind schon fast alle weg. Musste mal im outlet store schauen ob da noch was ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (21. Oktober 2013)

Gibt nur noch 2014er Modelle.


----------



## MKAB (21. Oktober 2013)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Vergleich 2013er zu 2014er Modellen drin. Also à la "Lohnt der Kauf des Neuen blabla". 

Man sieht ja auch praktisch nie irgendwelche gebrauchten 29er Nerves irgendwo  
Müssen wohl alle total zufrieden mit ihren Hobeln sein...


----------



## olihT (21. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Reicht die Länge des Remotekabels so aus, um bis 90 Grad nach rechts einlenken zu können?



Jupp, bei 90 Grad nach rechts hat die Leitung die gleiche Spannung wie die Leitung der Bremse und der Schaltung.


----------



## olihT (21. Oktober 2013)

MKAB schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Vergleich 2013er zu 2014er Modellen drin. Also à la "Lohnt der Kauf des Neuen blabla".
> 
> Man sieht ja auch praktisch nie irgendwelche gebrauchten 29er Nerves irgendwo
> Müssen wohl alle total zufrieden mit ihren Hobeln sein...



Ja, das Nerve ist echt ein Traum


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ja, das Nerve ist echt ein Traum




jep selbst im etwas gröberen geläuf kann man es gut laufen lassen

Ein richtig gutes all for one teil


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Jupp, bei 90 Grad nach rechts hat die Leitung die gleiche Spannung wie die Leitung der Bremse und der Schaltung.


Danke 
Für meinen Geschmack doch etwas grenzwertig, aber solange du nicht grenzwertig fährst, geht hoffentlich alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> jep selbst im etwas gröberen geläuf kann man es gut laufen lassen
> 
> Ein richtig gutes all for one teil



Also, für mich hat das Gerät das Zeug zum Klassiker, siehe z.B. Stumpjumper


----------



## MKAB (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte die Tage mal nach Koblenz, wegen ner Probefahrt. Wie sieht das denn aus? 
Muss man da einen Termin vereinbaren oder vorher irgendwo Bescheid sagen? 
Wie lange hat man denn Zeit fürs Testen? Geht ja nur ums Haus, oder? Wird man betreut? 

Nicht, dass am Ende dann 100 Leute genaus das XL fahren wollen 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Tips?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2013)

Schau dir einen kompetent erscheinenden/auftretenden Berater aus 

Ich war Samstags da, und kann dir Heiner sehr empfehlen...quatschen und Räder einstellen und fahren und wieder quatschen hat bei mir locker vier Stunden gedauert, war auch der erste Bike-Neukauf seit 13 Jahren 

Danach wusste ich, welches Rad es wird und das ich nicht weiter schaue 

Ein guter Kundenberater organisiert dir das gewünschte Rad - soweit als Vorführrad im Showroom verfügbar schon, bissl Maul auf muss der Kunde aber schon können


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2013)

Andreas S. ist auch Top


----------



## Stable (21. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ola hier gehts ja richtig rund
> 
> Zumn dämpfer/gabel setup, der SAG ist entscheident und welchen druck man dafür braucht ist ja erst einmal völlig wurscht !
> 
> ...



Genau. Wobei ich den SAG nur hinten gemessen hab. Der hat 9 mm. Vorn gibt es 'ne Tabelle in Relation zum Fahrergewicht. Bei meinem Gewicht scheint die zu stimmen - ist in der Federung ähnlich zur Magura Durin von 2008. Und nachwippen sollte das ganze natürlich nicht ...


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Oktober 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Und nachwippen sollte das ganze natürlich nicht ...




Doch am heck sollte das bike so ca. anderthalb mal nachwippen wenn man von einen bordstein runter fährt. Dann passt die zugstufeneinstellung schon sehr gut!


----------



## Kopernikus81 (21. Oktober 2013)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Tage mal nach Koblenz, wegen ner Probefahrt. Wie sieht das denn aus?
> Muss man da einen Termin vereinbaren oder vorher irgendwo Bescheid sagen?
> Wie lange hat man denn Zeit fürs Testen? Geht ja nur ums Haus, oder? Wird man betreut?
> 
> ...



Ich bin heute kurz bei Canyon vorbei gefahren, war wirklich nicht viel los. Probefahrten direkt ohne Wartezeit kein Problem. 

Hab mir heute mal die neuen Farbkombis beim Strive angeschaut, sieht gut aus!


----------



## MKAB (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## peterpwn (22. Oktober 2013)

ihr habt mich überzeugt. werds nicht online kaufen, sondern heute 3 std zugfahrt auf mich nehmen und nach koblenz fahren. eigentlich weiß ich ja schon was ich will, aber gegen ne ausführliche beratung und einstellung ist ja nix eizuwenden. werd später kurz berichten...


----------



## olihT (22. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke
> Für meinen Geschmack doch etwas grenzwertig, aber solange du nicht grenzwertig fährst, geht hoffentlich alles gut!



Das Problem war, dass ich die Leitung erst etwas länger hatte aber da hatte sich die Leitung im gezeigten Zustand komisch verdreht. Das hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (22. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schau dir einen kompetent erscheinenden/auftretenden Berater aus




Wie geht das denn???


----------



## danie-dani (22. Oktober 2013)

Grüß dich, 
Wenn du bei canyon bist kannst ja mal schauen ob die n Spectral im Showroom stehen haben?!? Das wäre sehr nett von dir. Viel Spaß in Koblenz, hoffe du findest dein Traumbike. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kopernikus81 (22. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> Wenn du bei canyon bist kannst ja mal schauen ob die n Spectral im Showroom stehen haben?!? Das wäre sehr nett von dir. Viel Spaß in Koblenz, hoffe du findest dein Traumbike.
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Ich war gestern kurz bei Canyon, leider kein Spectral im Showroom, die neuen Strive 2014 stehen nun in allen Farben da, ansonsten nix neues...


----------



## danie-dani (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir Kopernikus.


----------



## G_Radelt (23. Oktober 2013)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen haben sollte: Fox hat jetzt einen offiziellen Rückruf von 32er/34er Float und Talas Gabeln der Evolution Serie gestartet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/22/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck/


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis !

Meine Gabel ist nicht betroffen. Denke es werden auch nur die ersten 2013 Bikes betroffen sein. 
Canyon wird die Betroffenen bestimmt selber auch anschreiben.


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Gabeln in den Al29 ern sind doch ausnahmslos 110er....

Siehe: Federweg: 120mm160mm 


So kannst du herausfinden, ob deine Gabel betroffen ist:
Auf den großen Decals (Aufklebern) links und rechts steht Evolution Series (Foto unten)
Gabel-Farbe: Schwarz, weiß, Grün
FLOAT oder TALAS
Remote oder non-remote
*Federweg: 120mm160mm*
Decal-Farben: Schwarz & Weiß mit Silber, Grau sowie andere Custom Farben, die mit dem Hersteller abgestimmt wurden


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Oktober 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Die Gabeln in den Al29 ern sind doch ausnahmslos 110er....
> 
> Siehe: Federweg: 120mm160mm
> 
> ...



Könnte man meinen, aber es handelt sich ja um eine OEM Gabel die für Canyon von 120 auf 110 mm getravelt wurde. Fox baut doch nicht extra für Canyon eine 110 mm Gabel


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Könnte man meinen, aber es handelt sich ja um eine OEM Gabel die für Canyon von 120 auf 110 mm getravelt wurde. Fox baut doch nicht extra für Canyon eine 110 mm Gabel



Merci für den Hinweis George...

Also testen...


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Oktober 2013)

Canyon scheint nicht betroffen zu sein 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11046473&postcount=29


----------



## Maxmara67 (23. Oktober 2013)

geekayck schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht gesehen haben sollte: Fox hat jetzt einen offiziellen RÃ¼ckruf von 32er/34er Float und Talas Gabeln der Evolution Serie gestartet.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/22/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck/



Bitte wie? Unter UmstÃ¤nden?... "Stand- und Tauchrohre kÃ¶nnen sich unter UmstÃ¤nden voneinander lÃ¶sen â was je nach Fahrsituation ziemlich schlecht fÃ¼r den Fahrer sein kann." ððð


----------



## pienza1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich habe mein 2014er 8.9 jetzt seit 2 Wochen und ich kann allen Inetressierten nur sagen, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu meinem alten 26er nerve al, zumindest in meiner Größe-und Gewichtsklasse. Das Teil macht Dampf, das ist der Wahnsinn 

Nun eine ganz wichtige Frage. Serienmäßig sind ja die Crossride verbaut, ich möchte aber gerne der Optik wegen auch 20 Speichen vorne *und* hinten haben, also wie den Crossmax LRS vom 9.9 SL. Allerdings sind diese ziemlich teuer, hat jemand aus der Gemeinde eine Alternative, die optisch dem LRS nicht nachsteht aber bezahlbarer ist und ohne großen Aufwand auch passt und verbaut werden kann ???
Welche Länge muß bzw. passt bei der RS Stealth : 380 oder 420 ??

Danke jetzt schon für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man kein extremer Langbeiner ist, sollt 380mm Länge reichen, ich meine das die Stealth Fan Boys hier im Thread alle diese Länge fahren. Eine 420er könnte u.U. auch zu lang sein, wegen der Versenkbarkeit im Sattelrohr....musst halt messen.
Bei mir, RH: L, SL: 92 ist die 385er LEV optimal


----------



## pienza1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn man kein extremer Langbeiner ist, sollt 380mm Länge reichen, ich meine das die Stealth Fan Boys hier im Thread alle diese Länge fahren. Eine 420er könnte u.U. auch zu lang sein, wegen der Versenkbarkeit im Sattelrohr....musst halt messen.
> Bei mir, RH: L, SL: 92 ist die 385er LEV optimal



Danke für die Rückinfo trail surfer, leider scheidet Deine LEV aus wegen dem Hinweis "empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: 90kg   "


----------



## Marcus-HH (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin Zusammen
Meines Erachtens liegt das empfohlene Gewicht der Kind Shock ebenfalls bei 90 KG
Habe seit 2 Wochen die KS LEV Integra - innenliegender Zug, mit 150 mm Absenkung und Länge 435 mm. Im L Rahmen lässt sie sich vollständig reinstecken. Funktioniert bislang prima und möchte sie bereits jetzt schon nicht mehr missen, auch die 2,5 cm mehr Absenkung nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

kann mann eigentlich die ganzen grünen Decals und Farbtupfer am "storm" entfernen, natürlich ohne das der graue Lack was abbekommt, oder sind die überlackiert.
Ist eigentlich das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt!


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Oktober 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Nun eine ganz wichtige Frage. Serienmäßig sind ja die Crossride verbaut, ich möchte aber gerne der Optik wegen auch 20 Speichen vorne *und* hinten haben, also wie den Crossmax LRS vom 9.9 SL. Allerdings sind diese ziemlich teuer, hat jemand aus der Gemeinde eine Alternative, die optisch dem LRS nicht nachsteht aber bezahlbarer ist und ohne großen Aufwand auch passt und verbaut werden kann ???
> Welche Länge muß bzw. passt bei der RS Stealth : 380 oder 420 ??
> 
> Danke jetzt schon für Eure Mithilfe


 
Laufräder mit 20 speichen müssen eine extrem schwere felge haben damit sie bei belastung nicht gleich zusammenklappen.
Der Crossmax ist nur teuer und auch eher ein schmalspur LRS, alternativ kann ein guter LRS so aussehen:

NoTubes ZTR Crest mit Sapim CX.Ray speichen, das sind sogenannte Messerspeiche, aufbauen lassen. Bei einem fahrergewicht von 85Kg + ist es besser das ganze dann mit der ZTR Arch EX.

Wer nicht so aufs gewicht schielt hat dann noch etwas mehr auswahl an felgen, da wären noch die AMride25 oder eine Pacenti DL31 oder die Cl25.

Welches einbaumass du bei der stealth benötigst hängt von der rahmengröße und deiner schrittlänge ab.

Ich habe bei rahmengröße M und einer SL von 87cm eine 380 mm stütze.
Es verbleiben bei mir 13cm im rahmen und ich habe noch 5cm bis zum max auszug der stütze, der liegt bei 8cm.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ich meine das die Stealth Fan Boys hier im Thread alle diese Länge fahren.


 

Was sollen denn immer diese sticheleien

fan boys sind für mich die, die nur ihre meinung und ihr produkt als das non plus ultra gelten lassen. 
Da frag ich mich gerade wer hier ein fan boy ist

Jetzt aber genug ot, gibt schlimmeres und wichtigeres.

Ein paar bilder zur abwechslung wären jetzt mal wieder nett


----------



## Deleted176859 (24. Oktober 2013)

Here we go...

An dieser Säule hat Johann Tetzel gepredigt...!!!


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Oktober 2013)

Echt jetzt?


----------



## Deleted176859 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?






Wenn das Geld im Kasten klingt, die Seele aus dem Fegefeuer springt......


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Oktober 2013)

Mal was Anneres,

du kannst mir bestimmt sagen ob die grünen Schriftzüge und das andere grüne Zeug aufgeklebt sind oder lackiert?


----------



## Deleted176859 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Mal was Anneres,
> 
> du kannst mir bestimmt sagen ob die grünen Schriftzüge und das andere grüne Zeug aufgeklebt sind oder lackiert?




Würde sagen aufgeklebt..., wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt merkt man es....

Oder was sagen andere Besitzer von acid - storm...???


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was sollen denn immer diese sticheleien
> 
> fan boys sind für mich die, die nur ihre meinung und ihr produkt als das non plus ultra gelten lassen.
> Da frag ich mich gerade wer hier ein fan boy ist



Sorry, wenn sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, der Begriff Fanboy ist hier im Thread nur positiv für mich besetzt 
Sind wir nicht alle im positiven Sinn Nerve AL 29 Fanboyz 

Dann man wieder Topic on 



klitschbeen schrieb:


> Würde sagen aufgeklebt..., wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt merkt man es....
> 
> Oder was sagen andere Besitzer von acid - storm...???


Geh doch mal mit einem Schlüssel drüber...


----------



## Grand-canyon82 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich verfoge schon länger den Thread und bin über viele Informationen äußerst dankbar!

Im Moment stellt sich meine Situation wie folgt dar; ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MTB-Fully. Ich bin 186cm groß wiege ca 81kg und hab eine SL von 91cm. Für mein Empfinden liege ich so im Bereich für einen L-Rahmen.

Von den Canyon Bikes bin ich schon äußerst angetan nicht zuletzt wegen des guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Im Moment liegt im Fokus das Nerve AL 29 8.9 oder eben das 7.9 dabei stellt sich mir die Frage ob das mehr an Ausstattung den Aufpreis von 200 Euro rechtfertigt? Hauptunterschied ist wohl die Bremse und einige XT anstelle von Slx parts, sowie die Laufräder wobei ich hier nicht einschätzen kann ob DT Swiss oder Mavic Crossride einen Unterschied macht? Was ich so gelesen hab wechseln eh viele den LRS aus?!
Wollte hierzu nochmal eure Erfahrungen und Meinugen hören.

Als Vorabinfo, ich hab leider wenig Erfahrunge im MTB Bereich und bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher ob es ein 29er werden soll. Konnte bisher mit einem Cannondale Trigger 29er einen Tag im Gelände verbrigen und fand es schon sehr spaßig, habe aber keinen Vergleich zu 26 da nie gefahren

Das Bike soll jedenfalls für die sportliche Abendrund, meist auf Waldautobahn, genauso taugen wie wenn ich damit in die bei mir nahen Voralpen fahre. 
Danke für eure Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. Oktober 2013)

Grand-canyon82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wollte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich verfoge schon länger den Thread und bin über viele Informationen äußerst dankbar!
> 
> ...




Hallo Grand-canyon82

L passt bei Deinen Eckdaten perfekt. Ich bin 1,85m mit Schrittlänge 90cm bei 81 Kg. Das Bike passt mir wie angegossen. Letztlich muß es aber Dir passen, deshalb wäre es ideal in Koblenz vorbei zu fahren.

Ich hatte mich im Mai für das 8.9. entschieden. SRAM, Elixier7, 22er Kettenblatt und Performance-Gabel waren mir den Aufpreis wert. Mit den Crossride-Laufrädern bin ich ebenfalls zufrieden. Bisher 1200 Kilometer mit 15.000 HM ohne Auffälligkeiten.
Bei den 2014er Modellen sind es aber, soweit ich weiss, andere Unterschiede.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. Oktober 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Würde sagen aufgeklebt..., wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt merkt man es....
> 
> Oder was sagen andere Besitzer von acid - storm...???



Schwer zu sagen, ich bin mir nicht sicher, daß es Aufkleber sind.
Die schwarze Fläche auf dem Oberrohr scheint ebenfalls lackiert zu sein.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Oktober 2013)

Na ich lass mich überraschen, kommt ja morgen oder am Montag.
Obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich schwer am überlegen bin das Teil komplett abzubeizen, zu polieren oder zu bürsten und dann im RAW-Finish zu lassen, sieht bestimmt geil aus.
Oder aber es wird knallorange oder Kawagrün lackiert, könnte auch ganz nett werden.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na ich lass mich überraschen, kommt ja morgen oder am Montag.
> Obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich schwer am überlegen bin das Teil komplett abzubeizen, zu polieren oder zu bürsten und dann im RAW-Finish zu lassen, sieht bestimmt geil aus.
> Oder aber es wird knallorange oder Kawagrün lackiert, könnte auch ganz nett werden.



Jeder wie er es mag. Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Ob es durch eine neue Lackierung leichter wird?
Auf jeden Fall ist die Garantie futsch...

Poste auf jede Fall Bilder (egal ob grün oder orange)


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Oktober 2013)

Da geht's doch nicht um Gewicht...
Nur um Optik.
Ist ein Gebrauchtes, da gibt's eh keine Garantie mehr auf den Rahmen für Zweitbesitzer oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Deleted176859 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Da geht's doch nicht um Gewicht...
> Nur um Optik.
> Ist ein Gebrauchtes, da gibt's eh keine Garantie mehr auf den Rahmen für Zweitbesitzer oder lieg ich da falsch?



Die zweijährige Gewährleistung ab Kaufdatum bleibt dir! Egal ob das Bike
innerhalb der zwei Jahre 10 mal den Besitzer gewechselt hat!

Wenn innerhalb der 2 Jahre was mit dem Rahmen ist, bist auch du über die Gewährleistung abgesichert. Erst danach gilt die freiwillige Garantie von
Canyon...und nur dann mit der Einschränkung des Erstbesitzes!

Da würde ich erst nach den 2 Jahren Hand an den Rahmen legen.

Sooooo schlecht sieht acid - storm ja auch nicht aus...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Oktober 2013)

Grand-canyon82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wollte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich verfoge schon länger den Thread und bin über viele Informationen äußerst dankbar!
> 
> ...




ich selber bin auch 1,86 und hab eine SL von 87cm und fahre M, ein L würde bei mir auch gehen. War mir einfach nicht wendig genug.
Aber bei deiner SL kommt nur ein L in frage.
Anstelle des 90mm vorbaus würde ich dir einen so um die 60-70mm empfehlen, dann wird das lenkverhalten wieder etwas agiler!

Bei dem 2014 model würde ich auf alle fälle zum 8.9 greifen, dort sind die besseren bremsen montiert und du hast durchgehend XT ausstattung, die ist im vergleich zur SLX etwas leichter hat aber die funktion das du 2 gänge aufeinmal raufschalten kannst, macht sich gerade auf bergabstücken angenehm bemerkbar!


Ob du nun den Dt oder den Mavic LRS hast ist völlig wurscht, sind beide sack schwer und bei einem defekt musste sie einsenden, weil lässt sich vor ort nicht instandsetzen.

Aber als zweitlaufradsatz taugen sie allemahl !

ich bin der vollen überzeugung das 29er gerade für anfänger genau das richtige sind und bei deiner größe sowieso!

26er sind bei schnellen abfahrten etwas unruhiger aber auf verwinkelten trails dafür agiler oder wenns technisch wird.

Aber dein fahrprofil passt sehr zu einen 29er !


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Oktober 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Die zweijährige Gewährleistung ab Kaufdatum bleibt dir! Egal ob das Bike
> innerhalb der zwei Jahre 10 mal den Besitzer gewechselt hat!
> 
> Wenn innerhalb der 2 Jahre was mit dem Rahmen ist, bist auch du über die Gewährleistung abgesichert. Erst danach gilt die freiwillige Garantie von
> ...



Na mal sehen,

manchmal täuscht das auch auf Fotos.
Live hab ich ja noch keins gesehen, aber bald.....


----------



## paskalle (24. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich selber bin auch 1,86 und hab eine SL von 87cm und fahre M, ein L würde bei mir auch gehen. War mir einfach nicht wendig genug.



Krass wie subjektiv das ist. Bin 185 bei SL 86 und habe ein L. Den finde ich gar total wendig. Beim M hatte ich das Gefühl meine Knie sind an meinen Ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paskalle (24. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na ich lass mich überraschen, kommt ja morgen oder am Montag.
> Obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich schwer am überlegen bin das Teil komplett abzubeizen, zu polieren oder zu bürsten und dann im RAW-Finish zu lassen, sieht bestimmt geil aus.
> Oder aber es wird knallorange oder Kawagrün lackiert, könnte auch ganz nett werden.



 Verstehe ich nicht. Hab mir das Bike genau wegen der Lackierung gekauft. Setzt doch endlich mal Akzente


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na mal sehen,
> 
> manchmal täuscht das auch auf Fotos.
> Live hab ich ja noch keins gesehen, aber bald.....


Wir hatten hier in der Gegend vor ein paar Wochen sogar mal eine Tour mit 3 Acid Storms 
Kannst ja mal bei GeorgeP ins Album schauen bzw. Beitrag 1697, da ist ein Foto vom letzten WE drin, das wegen der Lackierung nicht täuscht.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei GeorgeP ins Album schauen bzw. Beitrag 1697, da ist ein Foto vom letzten WE drin, das wegen der Lackierung nicht täuscht.



Naja, viel sieht man da vom Lack aber nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Oktober 2013)

Immerhin scheinst du dir die Mühe gemacht zu haben von 1 bis 1697 durchzuzählen 

Das, was man sieht, kommt für ein Foto sehr realistisch rüber  so, wie es da steht, 12,96 Kilo. Finde den Lack immer noch supi  *da* will ich kein Gewicht machen...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Immerhin scheinst du dir die Mühe gemacht zu haben von 1 bis 1697 durchzuzählen.



OT:
Im Zahlenraum bis 2000 bin ich recht sicher unterwegs.


----------



## adler64 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi Nerve Al 29 Gemeinde.Wollte einfach mal einen Gruss hier abgeben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja jemand mal den Federweg von nachgemessen? Ich komme mit viel Optimismus auf 104mm...angegeben sind 110mm. Weiß jemand ob man die Fox auf 120mm traveln kann? Müsste aus der Fox Palette die 120er Gabel sein?!


----------



## Ritzibi (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage ist, haste das jetzt nur gemessen, oder reicht dir der Federweg tatsächlich nicht?
Ansonsten isses doch egal....
Die Meisten hier nutzen den zur Verfügung gestellten Federweg eh nie aus, ich Zähl mich da auch dazu....


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Oktober 2013)

storcky schrieb:


> Ja jemand mal den Federweg von nachgemessen? Ich komme mit viel Optimismus auf 104mm...angegeben sind 110mm. Weiß jemand ob man die Fox auf 120mm traveln kann? Müsste aus der Fox Palette die 120er Gabel sein?!




Ich nutze meine gabel das ein oder andere mal schon aus, das sind dann auch die vollen 110mm federweg!

Ob man die gabel auf 120mm traveln kann, das kann dir Canyon am besten beantworten.


----------



## OttoDiCatania (26. Oktober 2013)

ja kannste, musst'se enttraveln s.h. den 10mm spacer auf der Federseite entfernen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche hier jetzt mal eure Hilfe, mit der Bitte an die mit einem L Rad und serienmäßigem Vorbau und Lenker: Könnt ihr bitte mal die Höhe vom Boden bis zur Mitte des Lenkerende messen und die cm nennen - Dank!


----------



## storcky (26. Oktober 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> ja kannste, musst'se enttraveln s.h. den 10mm spacer auf der Federseite entfernen.



super, genau das hatte ich vermutet 
war aber zu faul um sie auf gut glück aufzuschrauben


----------



## storcky (26. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, haste das jetzt nur gemessen, oder reicht dir der Federweg tatsächlich nicht?
> Ansonsten isses doch egal....
> Die Meisten hier nutzen den zur Verfügung gestellten Federweg eh nie aus, ich Zähl mich da auch dazu....



wenn die gabel auf mein gewicht optimal eingestellt ist und der trail runter sehr ruppig wird ist, bring ich die gabel schon an das progressive ende des federwegs


----------



## G_Radelt (26. Oktober 2013)

Äh, wie jetzt "...bis Mitte Lenkerende..."?

Ich habe mal zwei Fotos (9.9 SL 2013 in Größe L) geschossen: Maßstab vom Boden bis zum Lenkerende/Griff = 102 cm und die Höhe der Spacer, die ich unter den Vorbau gepackt habe = 1,6 cm.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir 
Das erste Foto zeigt doch den Zollstock am Lenkerende, und vom Lenkerende meinte ich die Mitte des Lenkers 
Also 102 cm du hast also 1,6 cm unter dem Vorbau, das beantwortet meine Frage


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Das erste Foto zeigt doch den Zollstock am Lenkerende, und vom Lenkerende meinte ich die Mitte des Lenkers
> Also 102 cm du hast also 1,6 cm unter dem Vorbau, das beantwortet meine Frage




Du meinst vom lenkerdurchmesser mittig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2013)

Nein - den Lenkerdurchmesser mittig meine ich nicht, der wäre 31,8 mm


----------



## FX111 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich sag nur " Draufsetzen und fahren "


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur " Draufsetzen und Fahren "



Ist jetzt aber nicht auf meine Frage gemeint, oder? Ich setz mich jetzt seit 6,5 Monaten drauf und fahr 
 @GeorgeP
Sei doch bitte auch mal so nett


----------



## FX111 (27. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber nicht auf meine Frage gemeint, oder? Ich setz mich jetzt seit 6,5 Monaten drauf und fahr
> @GeorgeP
> Sei doch bitte auch mal so nett




Nein nicht im speziellen, habe nicht auf deine Frage geachtet, aber mir scheint bei all den Millimetern und Kilo zu viel oder zu wenig ... Kommt das fahren zu kurz und darum gehts doch bei den Bike !!! 

Und dem wollte ich nur Ausdruck verleihen ...


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Oktober 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Nein nicht im speziellen, habe nicht auf deine Frage geachtet, aber mir scheint bei all den Millimetern und Kilo zu viel oder zu wenig ... Kommt das fahren zu kurz und darum gehts doch bei den Bike !!!
> 
> Und dem wollte ich nur Ausdruck verleihen ...



Wieso sollte das zu kurz kommen, also mir reicht es 3 mal die woche auf dem bike zu sitzen


----------



## filiale (27. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Das erste Foto zeigt doch den Zollstock am Lenkerende, und vom Lenkerende meinte ich die Mitte des Lenkers
> Also 102 cm du hast also 1,6 cm unter dem Vorbau, das beantwortet meine Frage



Serienmäßig ist es möglich 20mm spacer unter den Vorbau zu legen. Ab Werk liegen bei den 2014er Modellen 15mm drunter und 5mm oben drauf. Ich habe jetzt die 5mm von oben nach unten verlegt. Das bedeutet eine Höhe vom  Boden zur Vorbauoberkante/Aheadkappe von 101,5cm.

Den Originallenker habe ich getauscht gegen einen Ritchey WCS Carbon 30mm rise mit 6° upsweep und habe vom Boden zu Mitte Lenkerdurchmesser am Lenkerende 108 cm. Das schaut auch noch harmonisch aus (kein Enduro look) und bringt den Lenker schön hoch / aufrechter sitzen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir sind es jetzt 107 cm, da ist noch ein halber mit Spacer nach unten gewandert, und so scheint es jetzt für mich optimal. Höherer Lenker, weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad bedeutet bei dem Rad nicht, das es automatisch früher steigt...jedenfalls bei Steigungen bis um die 20% so festgestellt


----------



## Ritzibi (28. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na mal sehen,
> 
> manchmal täuscht das auch auf Fotos.
> Live hab ich ja noch keins gesehen, aber bald.....



Heute isses angekommen.
Ganz nett das Teil.
Ich glaub an das "grau/grün" kann ich mich gewöhnen, doch net so schlimm wie befürchtet.
Gleich mal meine ganzen Teile rangeschraubt, die ich hier noch so hatte.
Ist jetzt bis auf Kurbel und Umwerfer komplett X0, Syntace Carbonlenker etc.
Wiegt jetzt 12,8kg.
Nur die Laufräder, vor allem hinten, kommen mir recht weich vor!?
Vielleicht muss ich mich auch erst dran gewöhnen....

Ne andere Frage, hat schon jemand die Crossride auf tubeless umgerüstet?
Geht das auch nur mit Yellowtape und Ventilen oder brauch ich da ein komplettes Notubes-Kit?
Oder gibt's noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Heute isses angekommen.
> Ganz nett das Teil.
> Ich glaub an das "grau/grün" kann ich mich gewöhnen, doch net so schlimm wie befürchtet.
> Gleich mal meine ganzen Teile rangeschraubt, die ich hier noch so hatte.
> ...




Erst einmal viel spaß mit dem neuen bike 

Ich hab meine crossride umgerüstet, da brauchst du ein tubeleeskit.

Hab mir das Joe`s no flat 17-19mm geholt. Funktioniert top und kostet nur die hälfe von dem Notubes Kit.

KLICK


Achja, wir wollen bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stable (29. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Erst einmal viel spaß mit dem neuen bike
> 
> Ich hab meine crossride umgerüstet, da brauchst du ein tubeleeskit.
> 
> ...



Hi George, hast das Eco oder das blaue Fläschchen? Wenn ich richtig rechne, dann hat man spätestens nach dem 3. Mal Befüllen das Gewicht eines Schlauchs erreicht  TipTop TT-Seal soll wesentlich länger halten. Ich finde da bloß nichts von Erfahrungswerten ...
Unter das Gummiband muss separat noch Felgenband? Passen die 17-19er auch bei den breiteren Felgen (Crest, Bor: 21mm)?


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Oktober 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Hi George, hast das Eco oder das blaue FlÃ¤schchen? Wenn ich richtig rechne, dann hat man spÃ¤testens nach dem 3. Mal BefÃ¼llen das Gewicht eines Schlauchs erreicht  TipTop TT-Seal soll wesentlich lÃ¤nger halten. Ich finde da bloÃ nichts von Erfahrungswerten ...
> Unter das Gummiband muss separat noch Felgenband?




Ich habe nur den rimstrip gekauft, ich verwende die Milch von truckeco. Bekommt man Ã¼ber Ebay. Kostet als 1 Liter Gebinde mit Versand  ca. 26â¬. 

Ich habe mir mal die mÃ¼he gemacht die eingetrocknetste Milch aus einem Reifen zu wiegen. Waren ca 10g. 

Unter dem rimpstrip wird noch tesa geklebt um die speichenlÃ¶cher abzudichten. 

Wer tubelees wegen gewichtsersparniss fahren mÃ¶chte hat den Zweck nicht ganz verstanden. 
Die Vorteile sind ganz klar der pannenschutz und der verbesserte rollwiederstand


----------



## Stable (29. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer tubelees wegen gewichtsersparniss fahren möchte hat den Zweck nicht ganz verstanden.
> Die Vorteile sind ganz klar der pannenschutz und der verbesserte rollwiederstand



Der Sinn ist mir schon klar, aber zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen wäre auch schön (zu schön) gewesen. Habe doch noch 'nen Thread gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497718
Naja, werde das mal antesten ...


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...ich verwende die Milch von truckeco. Bekommt man über Ebay. Kostet als 1 Liter Gebinde mit Versand  ca. 26.



Du meinst Trucke*r*Co..mit "r"...damit andere das Zeug auch finden


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Oktober 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist mir schon klar, aber zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen wäre auch schön (zu schön) gewesen. Habe doch noch 'nen Thread gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497718
> Naja, werde das mal antesten ...



Du sparst nur bei Verwendung von tl ready felgen etwas Gewicht. Der rimstrip wiegt ca. 55g die 80ml Milch ca 80g. Sparst also 55g pro LR. 

Den Thread kannt ich auch noch nicht !



filiale schrieb:


> Du meinst Trucke*r*Co..mit "r"...damit andere das Zeug auch finden



Schei?? Autokorrektur, natürlich TruckerCo


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2013)

Latexschlauch kommt wohl aber schon ganz schön nah an Tubeless ran, denke ich... 
Vorteil, wenn man öfter mal Reifen wechselt. Wenn nicht, dann warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binjabik (31. Oktober 2013)

Also ichfahre mein Nerve 7.9 jetzt seit einem halben Jahr und muss sagen dass ich voll und ganz zufrieden bin.
Ist übrigens mein erstes MTB.

Ich hatte mir damals bei einer Körpergröße von 198cm und ca 115 Kg die XL Variante gekauft.
Von der Größe her passt das perfekt und durch das fahren bin ich mittlerweile bei 105 Kg angelangt.

Hat sich also voll gelohnt und macht einfach nur rießen Spaß!!!

PS: Kann mir jemand eine Reifenkombi für den Herbst/Winter Empfehlen?
Ich fahre 75% normale Waldwege und 30% Trails.
Ich lege besonderen WErt auf Grip und Handling.
Bitte nur Reifen die ich in Deutschland auch problemlos kaufen kann ;-)

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich noch mal wegen meinen Crossride und tubeless.
Einen Rim Strip brauch ich also immer?
Oder reicht es die Speichenlöcher mit Yellowtape abzukleben und ein Tubelessventil zu verwenden?


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ich noch mal wegen meinen Crossride und tubeless.
> Einen Rim Strip brauch ich also immer?
> Oder reicht es die Speichenlöcher mit Yellowtape abzukleben und ein Tubelessventil zu verwenden?




Du brauchst den rimstrip !


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Binjabik schrieb:


> Also ichfahre mein Nerve 7.9 jetzt seit einem halben Jahr und muss sagen dass ich voll und ganz zufrieden bin.
> Ist übrigens mein erstes MTB.
> 
> Ich hatte mir damals bei einer Körpergröße von 198cm und ca 115 Kg die XL Variante gekauft.
> ...




Also für hinten ist derr Conti MK II eine gute wahl, nur als 2,2 baut er sehr schmal und die dämpfung ist auch nicht so top. Da empfielt es sich den als 2,4" zu holen !
Der Specialized Grount Control 2,3 könnte auch was sein, hab ich heute erst montiert. Breite und volumen sind top, das gummi hat eine 60a mischung was ausreichend für grip sorgen sollte.
Was auch noch eine alternative für hinten ist, ist der Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,3 in der Maxxpro mischung.

Für vorne ist und bleibt für mich der Maxxis Highroller II erste wahl. Da mir der aber zu schwer war mit 920g, habe ich mich für den 800g Panaracer Rampage 2,35 entschieden.
Der Rampage macht einen schönen unauffälligen eindruck 

Weitere alternativen sind Conti TK, WTB Moto,Michelin Wild Grip'R,Specialized Purgatory Control,

Ich weis das sind fast alles Enduro reifen aber sie haben mehr als ausreichend grip und traktion.
Davon kann man in der nassen jahreszeit nicht genug haben
Ich habe dir diese reifen genannt weil du großen wert auf grip und traktion legst, aber bei 75% waldwege würde ich mich für was leichteres umsehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Weitere alternativen sind Conti TK, WTB Moto,Michelin Wild Grip'R,Specialized Purgatory Control,
> 
> Ich weis das sind fast alles Enduro reifen aber sie haben mehr als ausreichend grip und traktion.



Der WTB Moto hat in 29 eine 1,9er Breite und geschätzt auf jeden Fall unter 50mm Breite. Geschätzt sage ich, weil das Teil um keinen Preis der Welt auf eine Mavic Crossride will. 
Der bislang erste und einzige Reifen, der mir diesbezüglich widerstehen konnte...und da ich halt mit Latexschläuchen fahre und Reifen hie und da gewechselt werde, werde ich mir den nicht antun...und Tschö zurück zu CRC 

P.S.: Da fehlt noch was in deiner Aufzählung, aber die kann hier eh nicht kaufen, nichtsdestotrotz.....



GeorgeP schrieb:


> bei 75% waldwege würde ich mich für was leichteres umsehen.


P.S.2: Hat jemand Interesse an einem Maxxis Ikon 2.2 3C, Topversion? Den würde ich gerne abgeben, Gewicht ist so um 530 Gramm.


----------



## standy1000 (31. Oktober 2013)

Kann jemand etwas über den

*Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo 29 x 2,35 TrailStar*

berichten?


----------



## Maxmara67 (31. Oktober 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas über den
> 
> *Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo 29 x 2,35 TrailStar*
> 
> berichten?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas über den
> 
> *Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo 29 x 2,35 TrailStar*
> 
> berichten?



Ich fahre ihn vorne in der TrailStar- und hinten in der härteren PaceStar-Mischung.

Der Hans Dampf hat zwar deutlich mehr Widerstand als der Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph, ich bin aber sehr zufrieden. 
Der höhere Rollwiderstand ist im Winter gut, um die Kondition zu halten. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das der Hans Dampf mit einer Felge mit sinnvolleren 23mm Maulweite nicht mehr sinnvoll durch den Hinterbau des Nerve AL 29 passt


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, das der Hans Dampf mit einer Felge mit sinnvolleren 23mm Maulweite nicht mehr sinnvoll durch den Hinterbau des Nerve AL 29 passt




Der HD baut schon sehr breit, was mich aber an dem mehr stören würde das er im nassen und wenns schlammig wird einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.

Aber zum gemütlichen rumrollen taugt der auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aber zum gemütlichen rumrollen taugt der auf jeden fall



Nuts


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der HD baut schon sehr breit, was mich aber an dem mehr stören würde das er im nassen und wenns schlammig wird einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.



Naja, "nicht mehr funktioniert" is a bisserl übertrieben, gell?

Aber breit ist er, das stimmt, viel Luft ist da nicht mehr.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Naja, "nicht mehr funktioniert" is a bisserl übertrieben, gell?
> 
> Aber breit ist er, das stimmt, viel Luft ist da nicht mehr.




Kommt immer auf die fahrweise an, das einzige was mich bei schwalbe stört, das die griffige schicht nach ca. 500Km runter ist. 
Im trocknen ist das dann kein problem, aber sobald es nass wird ist kein grip mehr da bzw nicht so wie am anfang.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (31. Oktober 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die fahrweise an, das einzige was mich bei schwalbe stört, das die griffige schicht nach ca. 500Km runter ist.
> Im trocknen ist das dann kein problem, aber sobald es nass wird ist kein grip mehr da bzw nicht so wie am anfang.



Das kann natürlich sein, mal abwarten. 
Wie sagt Rene immer: Versuch macht kluch (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Oktober 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein, mal abwarten.
> Wie sagt Rene immer: Versuch macht kluch (oder so ähnlich)




Genau und deswegen teste ich morgen dann mal den Speci Ground Control SW 2,3.
Wenn er sich so verhält wie der MK II nur zusätzlich mit besserer dämfung, dann steht der MK II zum verkauf an


----------



## Binjabik (1. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also für hinten ist derr Conti MK II eine gute wahl, nur als 2,2 baut er sehr schmal und die dämpfung ist auch nicht so top. Da empfielt es sich den als 2,4" zu holen !
> Der Specialized Grount Control 2,3 könnte auch was sein, hab ich heute erst montiert. Breite und volumen sind top, das gummi hat eine 60a mischung was ausreichend für grip sorgen sollte.
> Was auch noch eine alternative für hinten ist, ist der Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,3 in der Maxxpro mischung.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung, ich habe mir jetzt mal den MKII und den Highroller II bestellt. Ob die jetzt ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger wiegen ist mir relativ egal. Bei meinem Gewicht sehe ich da anderes Einspaarpotential ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2013)

>Umbau einer Fox Flot CDT Evolution Mod 2013 ab Model 2014 muss der Airshaft komplett getauscht werden !

Da das wetter ja mehr als bescheiden ist, hab ich die zeit genutzt und der gabel die fehlenden 10mm entlockt

Zeitaufwand ca. 30 min. benötigt wird nur das blaue fox fluid und 30ml fox green öl 10wt.
An werkzeug braucht man eine 10mm nuß, eine 26mm nuß um die luftseite aufzuschrauben, ring oder maulschlüßel geht auch.
Eine Hammer und einen holzklotz und zum guten schluß die gabelpumpe.

Ich hab die gabel im bike gelassen da ja nur die "luftseite" raus muß.

Als ersten lässt man die luft aus der gabel, dann dreht man das bike auf den kopf und schraubt die 10mm mutter (schwarz) ab.
Dann nimmt man den holzklotz und legt ihn auf das gewinde und schlägt mit dem hammert kurz und kräftig auf den holzklotz.
Dann das bike wieder umdrehen, man stellt unter den gabelholm einen eimer um das auslaufende öl aufzufangen. Jetzt schraubt man die luftkammer mit der 26 nuß auf. Dort befindet sich das blaue fox fluid, ich habs mit einer spritze abgesaugt. Da waren gerade einmal lächerliche 2ml drinn.
Jetzt dreht man das bike wieder auf den kopf um die lufteinheit samt negativfeder rauszubekommen. Etwas klopfen und schütteln hilft, wenn ihr das teil in der hand habt seht ihr schon den schwarzen spacer. Der wird einfach entfernt, nun wird das ganze wieder zusammengebaut.
Die einheit wird jetzt wieder in die gabel eingesetzt, dann kommt das blaue fox fluid rein ca. 5ml danach wird das top cap wieder angeschraubt.
Jetzt das bike wieder auf den kopf stellen und die gabel zusammenschieben bis man das gewinde der Lufteinheit sieht, jetzt mit einer spritze 30ml fox green öl einfüllen.
Gabel jetzt soweit zusammenschieben bis das gewinde durch das tauchrohr raus kommt. Mutter drauf festziehen, luft rein und fertich 









*10 mm spacer*


----------



## Power-Valve (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Da das wetter ja mehr als bescheiden ist, hab ich die zeit genutzt und der gabel die fehlenden 10mm entlockt


...meinst du das Innenleben der Factory ab dem 9.9er sieht aehnlich aus?


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ...meinst du das Innenleben der Factory ab dem 9.9er sieht aehnlich aus?




Das wird auf der luftseite nicht anders sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das wird auf der luftseite nicht anders sein !



na denn... wenn es morgen wieder regnet, geh ich mal bei ;-)

Und wie fuehlt es sich an? Handling veraendert oder alles beim Alten? Sollte nicht allzuviel ausmachen..


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> na denn... wenn es morgen wieder regnet, geh ich mal bei ;-)
> 
> Und wie fuehlt es sich an? Handling veraendert oder alles beim Alten? Sollte nicht allzuviel ausmachen..




Das kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, es schifft ja wie aus eimern 

Die 10 mm machen gerade einmal 0,5° lenkwinkel änderung aus, also von daher vernachlässigbar!


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Da das wetter ja mehr als bescheiden ist, hab ich die zeit genutzt und der gabel die fehlenden 10mm entlockt
> 
> Zeitaufwand ca. 30 min. benötigt wird nur das blaue fox fluid und 30ml fox green öl 10wt.
> An werkzeug braucht man eine 10mm nuß, eine 26mm nuß um die luftseite aufzuschrauben, ring oder maulschlüßel geht auch.
> ...




Und welchen Sinn und Zweck soll dieser Spacer haben????


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Und welchen Sinn und Zweck soll dieser Spacer haben????




Die frage ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, lesen kannst du aber ?!


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die frage ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, lesen kannst du aber ?!



Was?


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die frage ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, lesen kannst du aber ?!



Oder soll ich jetzt hier 74 Seiten durchschollen nur um den Sinn des Spacers zu erfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

Apropos erfahren: ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass diese 10mm eine gehörige Portion mehr an Sensibilität bringen und das gesamte Fahrferhalten dadurch noch einen ticken besser wird.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich jetzt hier 74 Seiten durchschollen nur um den Sinn des Spacers zu erfahren?



Ist wie im richtigen MTBler Leben.......langer Tod oder kurzer Tod! 



Maxmara67 schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass diese 10mm eine gehörige Portion mehr an Sensibilität bringen


= Der das Gras wachsen hört


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist wie im richtigen MTBler Leben.......langer Tod oder kurzer Tod!
> 
> 
> = Der das Gras wachsen hört



Besser spät als nie, oder?

Und vielleicht sollte ich meine Reifenwahl nochmal überdenken. Wenn ich mir das alles so durchlesen... da steckt ja noch ungemeines Potential in dem Bike.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich jetzt hier 74 Seiten durchschollen nur um den Sinn des Spacers zu erfahren?




Du sollst nicht dumm sterben, der spacer ist seitens von Canyon verbaut damit das fahrwerk vorne wie hinten 110mm federweg hat.

Ohne den spacer hat die gabel nun 120mm federweg, da ich die 110mm schon sehr oft ausgenutzt habe kommen mir die kostenlosen 10mm sehr entgegen.


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht dumm sterben,...



George: DANKE


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> da ich die 110mm schon sehr oft ausgenutzt habe


Wo, Ho-Chi-Minh?


----------



## Maxmara67 (2. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo, Ho-Chi-Minh?



Wo wohl?
Glessener-Kippe natürlich... die ist doch prädestiniert für viel Federweg.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Wo wohl?
> Glessener-Kippe natürlich... die ist doch prädestiniert für viel Federweg.




wenn man schnell genug berg ab fährt 



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo, Ho-Chi-Minh?



Ach Rene wenns danach ginge könnten wir bei dir noch die 10mm von mir bei dir reinpacken


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> wenns danach ginge könnten wir bei dir noch die 10mm von mir bei dir reinpacken



SoGruß 
Danke, aber besser nicht, nach Studium deiner Grafik wäre mir mein Bike nach dem Tuning wohl unfahrbar 
Mich stört so schon ein bissl die Verringerung von Reach und Schrittfreiheit, die ist ja so schon nicht uberriesig 
Nun, jetzt wo es mal gemacht ist, werde ich deins bei Gelegenheit gerne mal fahren, mal schauen ob ich das Gras wachsen höre 

Da spukt mir gerade auch noch etwas anderes hinsichtlich der Geo im Kopf, warte noch auf Antwort von Canyon.

Sonne kommt raus, gleich mal Bike putzen...


----------



## filiale (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> benötigt wird nur das blaue fox fluid und 30ml fox green öl 10wt.



...siehe Bild.

Was mir mehr Sorgen macht, ist die geringe Füllmenge in der Luftkammer ab Werk. Da bleibt sicherlich immer etwas in der Gabel, keine Frage, aber nicht so viel. Da wurde mal wieder gespart. Wenn Fox das bei jeder Gabel macht...hast Du auch mal die 30ml nachgemessen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> ...siehe Bild.
> 
> Was mir mehr Sorgen macht, ist die geringe Füllmenge in der Luftkammer ab Werk. Da bleibt sicherlich immer etwas in der Gabel, keine Frage, aber nicht so viel. Da wurde mal wieder gespart. Wenn Fox das bei jeder Gabel macht...hast Du auch mal die 30ml nachgemessen ?




Ob da nun 2ml oder 5ml in der luftkammer drinne sind ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, als ich den gabelservice gemacht hatte waren auf der luftseite im tauchrohr ca.10ml öl

Grundsätzlich sollte man einen kleinen öl gabelservice an einer neuen gabel machen, da kann man sich dann auch sicher sein das die richtigen mengen an öl in der gabel sind.
P.S. ist bei Rock Shox das selbe !




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> SoGruß
> 
> Mich stört so schon ein bissl die Verringerung von Reach und Schrittfreiheit, die ist ja so schon nicht uberriesig
> Nun, jetzt wo es mal gemacht ist, werde ich deins bei Gelegenheit gerne mal fahren, mal schauen ob ich das Gras wachsen höre



Wenn du den vorbau um 15mm tiefer setzt gleichts du das mit dem reach wieder aus und die 3mm die das tretlager höher kommt ist in meinen augen vernachlässigbar.
Achso die werte beziehen sich alle auf den "M" rahmen !

Hier kannst du die werte selber eingeben *bikegeo*


----------



## Maxmara67 (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> wenn man schnell genug berg ab fährt



Yo, mit nur 110mm wird die Himmelsleiter auch bergab zur Herausforderung.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Yo, mit nur 110mm wird die Himmelsleiter auch bergab zur Herausforderung.




Ich weis zwar nicht was du meinst, aber du musst es ja wissen


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es jetzt 107 cm, da ist noch ein halber mit Spacer nach unten gewandert, und so scheint es jetzt für mich optimal. Höherer Lenker, weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad bedeutet bei dem Rad nicht, das es automatisch früher steigt...jedenfalls bei Steigungen bis um die 20% so festgestellt




Hab jetzt mal nach dem gabel umbau nachgemessen, bei mir sind es 106,5 cm.
Fühlt sich soweit sehr gut an


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2013)

Hoffentlich bald gibt es dann bei mir ein schickes Flatpedal, das in DE erst im Feb 14 lieferbar ist.
Bin gespannt, Bild folgt.
Specs: 
Weight: 	260g
Body: 	Magnesium
Spindle: 	CroMo
Pins: 	28 Straight Pins per pair
Size: 	106x100x11 mm

Und irgendwann mal eine Titanachse als Update


----------



## Ritzibi (3. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bald gibt es dann bei mir ein schickes Flatpedal, das in DE erst im Feb 14 lieferbar ist.
> Bin gespannt, Bild folgt.
> Specs:
> Weight: 	260g
> ...



Was sind denn das für welche?


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

diese sind das KLICK

hab sie mir auch bestellt, diese stehen jetzt zum verkauf an nagelneu und unbenutzt! Bei interesse PN


----------



## Ritzibi (3. November 2013)

Sieht net schlecht aus.
Denk aber dann bleib ich bei meinen Syntace No. 9.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Sieht net schlecht aus.
> Denk aber dann bleib ich bei meinen Syntace No. 9.




Die Syntace würde ich aber auch nicht tauschen wollen, hätt ich auch ganz gern.
Aber für zum drauftretten darfs ruhiger etwas günstiges sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> diese sind das
> hab sie mir auch bestellt



Ja, nichts zu danken  oder, doch, ein paar Links zu günstigen Titanschrauben bitte per PN


----------



## Ritzibi (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die Syntace würde ich aber auch nicht tauschen wollen, hätt ich auch ganz gern.
> Aber für zum drauftretten darfs ruhiger etwas günstiges sein



Da ist was dran, hab seiner Zeit auch schwer gekämpft bis ich die bestellt hatte, sind ja jetzt nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
Manchmal gibt's die aber recht "günstig" hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Stable (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> diese sind das KLICK
> 
> hab sie mir auch bestellt, diese stehen jetzt zum verkauf an nagelneu und unbenutzt! Bei interesse PN



Tja, das Bessere ist des Guten Feind - wir hatten uns ja mal wegen der Lagerqualität unterhalten ...
Die  XMX24MC sind auch von Wellgo, allerdings scheinen die wieder anders gelagert zu sein. Bitte mal die Erfahrungswerte berichten, falls sie nicht nur gekauft werden sondern auch noch an's Bike kommen 
Wie viele Wellgos sind die XMX24MC "nur lackiert". Das nutzt sich halt ab ..., macht mir persönlich nichts aus. @George, ich hab hier noch Maguras Suspensions Blood Type 5 rumstehen. Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich zu Fox Green WT10 sein? Naja, wirst wahrscheinlich auch nicht wissen.

Grüße


----------



## Rodriguez06 (3. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo, Ho-Chi-Minh?



Wenn wir von der gleichen Stelle am HCM reden, reichen die 120mm aber definitiv auch nicht aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2013)

Bei dem, was wir so i.d.R. fahren sind es ja im Zweifel die Kompressionen, die den Rest an Federweg raushauen, wenn man es denn ein bissl krachen lässt  bist ja letztens selbst so eine gefahren, nur dann wohl doch noch zu langsam für den vollen Federweg


----------



## Rodriguez06 (3. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei dem, was wir so i.d.R. fahren sind es ja im Zweifel die Kompressionen, die den Rest an Federweg raushauen, wenn man es denn ein bissl krachen lässt  bist ja letztens selbst so eine gefahren, nur dann wohl doch noch zu langsam für den vollen Federweg



Da es dort nass und schlammig war, wollte ich mit dem Hans nicht zu viel Dampf machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Tja, das Bessere ist des Guten Feind - wir hatten uns ja mal wegen der Lagerqualität unterhalten ...
> Die  XMX24MC sind auch von Wellgo, allerdings scheinen die wieder anders gelagert zu sein. Bitte mal die Erfahrungswerte berichten, falls sie nicht nur gekauft werden sondern auch noch an's Bike kommen
> Wie viele Wellgos sind die XMX24MC "nur lackiert". Das nutzt sich halt ab ..., macht mir persönlich nichts aus. @_George_, ich hab hier noch Maguras Suspensions Blood Type 5 rumstehen. Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich zu Fox Green WT10 sein? Naja, wirst wahrscheinlich auch nicht wissen.
> 
> Grüße




Die Xpedo werd ich auf allke fälle verbauen, mal sehen wie die den winter überstehen!
Das Magura 30W40 öl ist aber ein recht zähflüßiges öl, alternativ würd ich ein dünnes motoröl zu schmierung nehmen 5W30 oder 10W40.
Ich hab mich für das 10WT von fox entschieden solange garantie auf der gabel ist!
Danach würde ich auch motoröl verwenden!


----------



## filiale (3. November 2013)

fox red 10wt -> Fuchs Silkolene Pro RSF 10

das blaue fox float fluid kann man mit getriebeöl 80W ersetzen, es muß schön dickflüssig sein -> Fuchs Silkolene Scooter gear oil 80W-90 

für das fox green 10wt gibt es offenbar keinen definitiven ersatz. das was man in den ww foren findet sind alles nur spekulationen. aber nichts handfestes.


----------



## filiale (3. November 2013)

Motoröl hat den Nachteil daß es aufschäumt. Würde ich daher nicht verwenden.


----------



## Stable (3. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die Xpedo werd ich auf allke fälle verbauen, mal sehen wie die den winter überstehen!
> Das Magura 30W40 öl ist aber ein recht zähflüßiges öl, alternativ würd ich ein dünnes motoröl zu schmierung nehmen 5W30 oder 10W40.
> Ich hab mich für das 10WT von fox entschieden solange garantie auf der gabel ist!
> Danach würde ich auch motoröl verwenden!



Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Pedalen sich machen (vielleicht kann ich Geld sparen 
Das Suspension Blood 5 ist sicher kein zähflüssiges Öl - hab die Flasche vor mir, die Farbe geht auch Richtung grünlich ;-). Letztendlich macht es in den Maguras genau das, was das 10 WT in den Foxis macht. Probieren geht über Studieren - falls es schief geht, sage ich Bescheid - und alle sind um eine Erfahrung reicher


----------



## GeorgeP (4. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Motoröl hat den Nachteil daß es aufschäumt. Würde ich daher nicht verwenden.



Zur Schmierung kann man Motoröl nehmen, nur für die Dämpfung nicht.


----------



## standy1000 (5. November 2013)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Beleuchtung für mein Baby. Mich würde interessieren, was Ihr so verwendet (Lux, Leuchtdauer, Gewicht, Lenker- oder Helmmontage etc.)
Vielleicht kann ja jdm. was empfehlen...


----------



## Dinocek (5. November 2013)

ich hab die hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007RF4WG4"]Owleye Fahrradbeleuchtung Highlux 30 black:Amazon.de:Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

und passendes Rücklicht!
Bin sehr zufrieden, gerade weil man sie schnell ab- bzw ummontieren kann!

Leuchtkraft ist auch erstaunlich gut, für das kleine Teil; passt außerdem in jede Hosentasche...

Ich fahre Nachts aber keine Trails oder anspruchsvolles Gelände, das sei dazu gesagt.


----------



## filiale (5. November 2013)

Ob eine Beratung zur Beleuchtung in diesem Thread Sinn macht möchte ich mal bezweifeln...
Ich habe Talas montiert...Fenix LD41 / LD20. Auch gerne genommen die Magicshine und die nach außen gleich ausschauenden ebay Lampen.


----------



## standy1000 (5. November 2013)

Da ich etwas trailtaugliches suche, habe ich mir jetzt die Lupine Piko 4 und die Lupine Betty R 10 bestellt . Werde beide testen. Mal sehen, ob der satte Aufpreis für die Betty es wert sind. Ich befürchte Schlimmes


----------



## Dinocek (5. November 2013)

@GeorgeP: hast denn den  Speci Ground Control schon ausprobiert?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (6. November 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> @GeorgeP: hast denn den  Speci Ground Control schon ausprobiert?
> 
> grüße



Jep, er macht einen unauffälligen guten Job am Hinterrad. Hat ausreichend traktion, setzt sich nicht so schnell mit Matsch zu , rollt leise und leicht, und hat eine gute Dämpfung. 
Er ließ sich super easy tubelees montieren und bei 1,8 Bar hat er eine Breite von 57 mm.
Grip auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen konnte ich noch nicht testen, denke aber es wird ausreichend sein


----------



## Dinocek (6. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jep, er macht einen unauffälligen guten Job am Hinterrad. Hat ausreichend traktion, setzt sich nicht so schnell mit Matsch zu , rollt leise und leicht, und hat eine gute Dämpfung.
> Er ließ sich super easy tubelees montieren und bei 1,8 Bar hat er eine Breite von 57 mm.
> Grip auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen konnte ich noch nicht testen, denke aber es wird ausreichend sein



ok, danke!
was sagt der direkte vergleich mit dem conti mk?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. November 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> ok, danke!
> was sagt der direkte vergleich mit dem conti mk?



Er kann alles etwas besser wie der MK, besonders die Dämpfung !


----------



## filiale (7. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Da das wetter ja mehr als bescheiden ist, hab ich die zeit genutzt und der gabel die fehlenden 10mm entlockt



Bei Baujahr 2014, Modell 9.9 sind die 120mm Federweg serienmäßig, auch wenn das spec sheet / Geodaten auf der Homepage etwas anderes sagen (nämlich 110mm). Ich habe das gerade mal nachgemessen. Entweder von Fox vergessen einzubauen oder die Geodaten von 2014 sind auf der Homepage falsch.


----------



## Ritzibi (7. November 2013)

Kann man die Evolution eigentlich auch traveln?


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Kann man die Evolution eigentlich auch traveln?



Die sind alle auf 110 getravelt, 

Gestern hatte ich die erste Tour mit der endtravelten Gabel. Selbst bei Rampen mit 20% Steigung verhält sich alles wie gewohnt und im downhill hat man jetzt etwas Reserve. 
Fazit: keine Verschlechterung festzustellen und ich würde jeder zeit wieder die Gabel umbauen.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Baujahr 2014, Modell 9.9 sind die 120mm Federweg serienmäßig, auch wenn das spec sheet / Geodaten auf der Homepage etwas anderes sagen (nämlich 110mm). Ich habe das gerade mal nachgemessen. Entweder von Fox vergessen einzubauen oder die Geodaten von 2014 sind auf der Homepage falsch.



Von wo nach wo hast du gemessen, vom staubabstreifer Oberkante bis gabelbrücke unterkante sind es 115 mm. Nach dem Umbau waren es 125mm


----------



## filiale (7. November 2013)

muß ich Heute Abend nochmal messen. Weiß ich jetzt nicht genau von wo nach wo ich gemessen hatte.


----------



## filiale (7. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Von wo nach wo hast du gemessen, vom staubabstreifer Oberkante bis gabelbrücke unterkante sind es 115 mm. Nach dem Umbau waren es 125mm



Ja. Von Oberkante Simmerring bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke sind es bei mir 121mm. Jetzt mache ich mir so meine Gedanken ob ich mal nachschauen soll..ich warte wohl mal ab bis es schneit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ja. Von Oberkante Simmerring bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke sind es bei mir 121mm. Jetzt mache ich mir so meine Gedanken ob ich mal nachschauen soll..ich warte wohl mal ab bis es schneit


Ich will ja nicht unken, trau es Fox aber durchaus zu, dass bei dir die Spacer fehlen 
Okay, wenn sie (die 2014er Nerve Al 29 fahren) jetzt alle mit längeren Gabeln aus den Büschen springen.....


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht unken, trau es Fox aber durchaus zu, dass bei dir die Spacer fehlen
> Okay, wenn sie (die 2014er Nerve Al 29 fahren) jetzt alle mit längeren Gabeln aus den Büschen springen.....




Ein spacer, nicht mehrere und den zweiten satz verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2013)

Auf jeder Seite einer


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf jeder Seite einer




Häää Links ist die "feder" seite, da wo auch der spacer ist und recht die dämpfungseite. Da gibts keinen spacer


----------



## filiale (8. November 2013)

Ich war neugierig  jetzt regnet es seit Tagen und wird auch nicht besser. Ich komme aber nicht weiter...siehe Bilder. Ich bekomme es oben nicht rausgezogen. Es wackelt und klappert und bewegt sich leicht, aber so kräftig ich ziehe, es geht nicht. Unten habe ich (es ist übrigens ein Inbus und kein 10mm Sechskant mehr) alles gelöst und das grüne Öl kam raus.

Hat einer ne Idee ? Schließlich will ich ja wissen ob der Spacer bei uns drin ist oder nicht...


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich war neugierig  jetzt regnet es seit Tagen und wird auch nicht besser. Ich komme aber nicht weiter...siehe Bilder. Ich bekomme es oben nicht rausgezogen. Es wackelt und klappert und bewegt sich leicht, aber so kräftig ich ziehe, es geht nicht. Unten habe ich (es ist übrigens ein Inbus und kein 10mm Sechskant mehr) alles gelöst und das grüne Öl kam raus.
> 
> Hat einer ne Idee ? Schließlich will ich ja wissen ob der Spacer bei uns drin ist oder nicht...




Ich bin irretiert, wie kann das jetzt ein Inbus sein ?

Die topcap  oben musst du aber schon noch ganz ab machen, sonst geht da nix raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Die Topcap oben ist jetzt ab. Ich habe eine Schnur um die Topcap gelegt und gezogen und schwups ist sie abgegangen...siehe Bild.

Allerdings kam oben danach kein Öl heraus (ich habe die Gabel umgekippt und nix kam raus). Daher habe ich von unten mit einem Inbusschlüssel ganz leicht und vorsichtig gedrückt und schwups kam oben das blaue Öl heraus. Aber nur recht wenig. Ich müßte jetzt ständig von unten drücken. Das kommt mit komisch vor.

Außerdem, wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, ist die Einheit immer noch in der Gabel. Und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die rausbekommen soll.

zur Info-> Die Inbusschraube ist unten...siehe Bild

Für Tips wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt unten, wo die Gabel mit der Inbusschraube verschlossen ist, eine 10cm lange M8 Schraube mit Feingewinde reingeschaubt und von unten vorsichtig gedrückt. Schwups ist das weiße Teile oben ein Stück weiter rausgekommen (siehe Bild). Die ganze Einheit geht aber immer noch nicht rauszuziehen. Und blaues Öl kommt auch nicht raus wenn ich die Gabel auf den Kopf stelle. 

Das kann doch nicht sein das Fox bei den 2014 Gabel alles geändert hat ?

Sah es bei Euch auch so aus als Ihr die Gabel zerlegt habt ?


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Kann man die komplette Einheit in der Luftkammerseite (links) wirklich *nach oben rausziehen* ? Oder muß man von unten ein wenig nachhelfen indem man von unten drückt ?

Ich habe kein Video oder Anleitung gefunden, in der jemand die Einheit auf der linken Seite komplett nach oben rausgezogen hat und der Rest der Gabel noch zusammengebaut gewesen ist.

Wie ist es denn jetzt genau ?


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

So, das ist wohl das Ende. Ich habe das weiße Teil draußen und wenn ich von oben in die Gabel schaue kommt nach wenigen cm der Boden, bedeckt mit blauem Öl.

Das kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein...

Müssen Tauchrohr und Standrohr komplett voneinander getrennt werden ? Davon stand nirgends etwas. Bisher habe ich NUR an der linken Seite etwas gemacht. Die rechte Seite der Gabel ist noch komplett zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

...


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

Ich denke mal, den Spacer werd ich auch rausmachen.
Die Frage an die Spezialisten, muss ich zwingend 10er Öl nehmen?
7er Fox-Öl hätt ich nämlich noch da.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Kann man die komplette Einheit in der Luftkammerseite (links) wirklich *nach oben rausziehen* ? Oder muß man von unten ein wenig nachhelfen indem man von unten drückt ?
> 
> Ich habe kein Video oder Anleitung gefunden, in der jemand die Einheit auf der linken Seite komplett nach oben rausgezogen hat und der Rest der Gabel noch zusammengebaut gewesen ist.
> 
> Wie ist es denn jetzt genau ?




Wenn ich die Beschreibung von George richtig interpretiere, *nach unten*.

Als ersten lässt man die luft aus der gabel, dann dreht man das bike auf den kopf und schraubt die 10mm mutter (schwarz) ab.
Dann nimmt man den holzklotz und legt ihn auf das gewinde und schlägt mit dem hammert kurz und kräftig auf den holzklotz.
Dann das bike wieder umdrehen, man stellt unter den gabelholm einen eimer um das auslaufende öl aufzufangen. Jetzt schraubt man die luftkammer mit der 26 nuß auf. Dort befindet sich das blaue fox fluid, ich habs mit einer spritze abgesaugt. Da waren gerade einmal lächerliche 2ml drinn.
Jetzt dreht man das bike wieder auf den kopf um die lufteinheit samt negativfeder rauszubekommen.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

So ist es eigentlich bei allen Fox-Gabel!


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Wie ist es bei allen Fox Gabeln ? Nach unten ? Dann müßte man ja das "weiße" Tauchrohr vom "goldenen" Standrohr entfernen. Und somit auch die rechte Seite mit der CTD Kartusche entfernen weil man alles voneinander trennt. Auf den Fox Service Seiten sieht man aber Bilder wie die Lufteinheit nach oben rausgezogen wird...Beispiel im Bild.

Also muß das auch bei unserer Al 29 Baujahr 2014 so gehen.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Beschreibung von George richtig interpretiere, *nach unten*.
> 
> Als ersten lässt man die luft aus der gabel, dann dreht man das bike auf den kopf und schraubt die 10mm mutter (schwarz) ab.
> Dann nimmt man den holzklotz und legt ihn auf das gewinde und schlägt mit dem hammert kurz und kräftig auf den holzklotz.
> ...



Er hat es nach unten rausgezogen oder geklopft weil das Bike nun auf dem Kopf steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

Wie beschrieben!


26er Nuss, oben auf / losschrauben (komplett)
Unten Schraube lösen, ob Inbuss oder Sechskant spielt ja da keine Rolle.
Schraube unten nicht ganz rausdrehen, 2 Gewindegänge sollten noch eingeschraubt bleiben
Mit Holzklotz oder Schonhammer unten draufkloppen und schon kommt die Soße rausgelaufen.
Dann sollte sich der Rest oben rausziehen lassen
War bei allen Gabeln die ich bisher hatte so.

Nachtrag:
Das Bike muss man nicht zwingend auf den Kopf stellen geht theoretisch auch ohne ausbau des Laufrades, mirt der Gefahr, das die Bremsscheibe versaut wird.
Schraube unten dann ganz rausdrehen und es sollte klappen.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Wie beschrieben!
> 
> 
> 26er Nuss, oben auf / losschrauben (komplett)
> ...



Wenn ich am Motorrad die Nockelwelle ausbauen kann und Ventile einstellen kann, sind solche Gabelarbeiten eigentlich ein Klacks.  Ich möchte nur nichts kaputt machen. Verstanden habe ich das Prinzip schon.

Daher meine Frage nochmal konkreter: Wenn ich unten leicht auf die Schraube drücke /hämmere, dann löst es sich , habe ich gemacht, klappt. Dann habe ich unten eine laaaaange Schraube reingesteckt um von unten zu drücken damit die Einheit nach oben rausflutscht (die Topcap ist natürlich schon ab, siehe Bilder weiter vorne).

*Nun zum Problem. *Ich kann mich mit vollem Körpergewicht auf die Gabel aufstützen (unten steckt ja noch die laaaaange Schraube drin um von unten zu drücken). Aber die Lufteinheit bewegt sich kein Stück nach oben raus.


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

Hmm,

das ist jetzt aber äußerst seltsam.
Im Normalfall kannst du Einheit einfach an der Topcap rausziehen.
Der Schlag unten drauf, löst ja nur die Einheit.
Ne laaaange Schraube brauchst du dann eigentlich gar net.
Ferndiagnose ist halt immer schwierig.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Du musst die inbusschraube ganz rausdrehen. Ich hab dann von unten mit einem langen 8mm rohr die lufteinheit nach oben rausgedrückt !

Mann muss das bike nicht zwangsweise auf den Kopf stellen, nur so war es einfacher. 
Ich hab mir somit den gabelausbau gespart


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

Im Prinzip ist das die Vorgehensweise, die bisher bei mir immer funktioniert hat:
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/gabeln/32mm/frlc.htm

Achso,

 @filiale,

an deinen technischen Fähigkeiten zweifelt hier keiner.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> So, das ist wohl das Ende. Ich habe das weiße Teil draußen und wenn ich von oben in die Gabel schaue kommt nach wenigen cm der Boden, bedeckt mit blauem Öl.
> 
> Das kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein...
> 
> Müssen Tauchrohr und Standrohr komplett voneinander getrennt werden ? Davon stand nirgends etwas. Bisher habe ich NUR an der linken Seite etwas gemacht. Die rechte Seite der Gabel ist noch komplett zusammengeschraubt.




Wenn ich mir die 2013er Teile hier:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/ 
anschaue, sieht das bei Dir irgendwie anders aus.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

Ich bin jetzt dem Vorschlag von George gefolgt und habe von unten einen langen Gewindestab reingesteckt und habe beherzt draufgeschlagen. Die Lufteinheit ist nicht rausgekommen. 

Ich werde somit die Dämpfer Seite (CTD) unten ebenfalls lösen müssen um dann das Standrohr vom Tauchrohr zu lösen (quasi alles komplett zerlegen).

Es scheint so, daß es einen "design change" bei Fox gegeben hat. Die Lufteinheit geht offenbar nur noch nach unten raus und das geht nur wenn "das unten", also das weiße Tauchrohr, von den goldenen Standrohren getrennt wird. Somit erheblicher Mehraufwand


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt dem Vorschlag von George gefolgt und habe von unten einen langen Gewindestab reingesteckt und habe beherzt draufgeschlagen. Die Lufteinheit ist nicht rausgekommen.
> 
> Ich werde somit die Dämpfer Seite (CTD) unten ebenfalls lösen müssen um dann das Standrohr vom Tauchrohr zu lösen (quasi alles komplett zerlegen).
> 
> Es scheint so, daß es einen "design change" bei Fox gegeben hat. Die Lufteinheit geht offenbar nur noch nach unten raus und das geht nur wenn "das unten", also das weiße Tauchrohr, von den goldenen Standrohren getrennt wird. Somit erheblicher Mehraufwand



Echt jetzt?
Na iss ja eh Sch...-Wetter.
Ist aber nix schlimmes.
Werd nachher meine Gabel mal traveln, mal sehen was da so alles drin ist.
Nur mal sehen wo ich 10er Öl herbekomme, welche Auswirkungen es hat wenn ich 7er Öl nehme hat mir ja keiner beantwortet


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

7ner ist dünnflüssiger, ergo müßte es leichter und schneller federn. Da Du aber nicht das Dämpferöl tauscht (mit Cartridge und Ölbohrungen) sondern lediglich die Schmierung auf der Luftseite, wird es sich nicht wesentlich bemerkbar machen.

Welches Baujahr ist Deine Fox ? Auch 2014 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

In einem 2013er Nerve AL 29.
Müsste dann also eine 2013er sein, nehm ich an zumindest.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> In einem 2013er Nerve AL 29.
> Müsste dann also eine 2013er sein, nehm ich an zumindest.



Das sollte noch eine 2013er sein.
Wenn dir die garantie nicht so wichtig ist kannst auch 10w40 motorenöl zur schmierung verwenden.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

so soll es bei der 2013 klappen...


----------



## filiale (9. November 2013)

An alle 2014er Fox AL 29 Fahrer -> spart Euch die Arbeit, es ist kein Spacer verbaut ! Ab Werk 120mm ! Ich habe jetzt alles auseinander (Standrohr und Tauchrohr, die Lufteinheit etc.) Die Lufteinheit geht nur nach unten raus.

Kein spacer da ! siehe Bild

Aber die Ölmengen waren komplett falsch (viel zu wenig). Daher lohnt es dies zu kontrollieren !


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> An alle 2014er Fox AL 29 Fahrer -> spart Euch die Arbeit, es ist kein Spacer verbaut ! Ab Werk 120mm ! Ich habe jetzt alles auseinander (Standrohr und Tauchrohr, die Lufteinheit etc.) Die Lufteinheit geht nur nach unten raus.
> 
> Kein spacer da ! siehe Bild
> 
> Aber die Ölmengen waren komplett falsch (viel zu wenig). Daher lohnt es dies zu kontrollieren !




Will ja nicht klug*******n, war aber zu erwarten.
Warum sollten die da ne getravelte 130er Gabel einbauen?
Naja, wäre schönn gewesen....
Werd dann aber meine Gabel wohl auch mal komplett checken.
Wobei man dann laut Fox das WT10-Öl (rot) für die Dämpferseite verwenden soll und das WT10 (grün) für die Luftseite.
Grün ist für FIT Dämpferseite wohl nicht geeignet, warum auch immer???


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Will ja nicht klug*******n, war aber zu erwarten.
> Warum sollten die da ne getravelte 130er Gabel einbauen?
> Naja, wäre schönn gewesen....
> Werd dann aber meine Gabel wohl auch mal komplett checken.
> ...




Es war nie die rede obs eine 130mm gabel ist, sondern nur ob ein spacer bei der 2014 verbaut ist

Ne ne das rote Öl ist für die dämpfung und nur für die dämpfung, das green für ist die tauchrohre, luft sowie dämpfunsseite!

guckst du unter der nummer 54 KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> An alle 2014er Fox AL 29 Fahrer -> spart Euch die Arbeit, es ist kein Spacer verbaut ! Ab Werk 120mm ! Ich habe jetzt alles auseinander (Standrohr und Tauchrohr, die Lufteinheit etc.) Die Lufteinheit geht nur nach unten raus.
> 
> Kein spacer da ! siehe Bild
> 
> Aber die Ölmengen waren komplett falsch (viel zu wenig). Daher lohnt es dies zu kontrollieren !





He he ist ja lustig, da kann Canyon nix dagegen haben wenn man mit enttravelter gabel fährt 

Mein reden was die ölmengen angeht !


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> da kann Canyon nix dagegen haben wenn man mit enttravelter gabel fährt


Aber das wissen wir doch seit meiner Antwortmail vor nun bestimmt schon ein paar Wochen, das Canyon nichts dagegen hat, wenn man seine 2013er Gabel vom Spacer befreit


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Zur abwechslung mal ein paar bilder, sonst glaubt man noch ich schraube nur und bike nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. November 2013)

Wasn das fürn komischer Bürzel am Sattel  Psst, gleich kommt die Blutbuche


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Zur abwechslung mal ein paar bilder, sonst glaubt man noch ich schraube nur und bike nicht



Echt chic der Seitenständer am Tretlager auf Bild 1.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. November 2013)

In unserem Alter immerhin einer


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

*lach* und das ohne blaue pillen


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. November 2013)

Achso, ja, alles klar jetzt die blauen Farbtupfer an deinem Bike haben mich ja schon immer bissl gewundert


----------



## Ritzibi (9. November 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Echt chic der Seitenständer am Tretlager auf Bild 1.


Schöne Bilder und schönes Bike! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11093247&postcount=1920

Aber ist die Sattelstellung so gewollt?


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

merci

Hab heute etwas mit der sattelneigung gespielt, ist aber zu tief. Morgen dann mal was höher stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Will ja nicht klug*******n, war aber zu erwarten.
> Warum sollten die da ne getravelte 130er Gabel einbauen?



Hast Du nicht verstanden...wenn es keine Änderung am Rahmen zwischen Baujahr 2013 und 2014 gegeben hat (sondern nur Ausstattung), dann war die Geo mit 110mm im Jahr 2013 so wie auf der Homepage beschrieben. Durch die 10mm mehr Federweg auf 120mm im Jahr 2014 ändert sich der Lenkwinkel und der Sitzwinkel und die Geodaten sind einfach falsch. Das ist der Knackpunkt ! (dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob man das beim fahren nun merkt oder nicht, die Angaben sind fehlerhaft).

Grünes Öl kommt in beide Seiten der Gabel ! Rot kommt nur in die Dämpferkartusche und das machst Du bei Baujahr 2013 bestimmt noch nicht weil es einfach nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Ritzibi (10. November 2013)

Ah ja,

dann werd ich mir das grüne Öl mal besorgen.
Gibt's das eigentlich auch in kleineren "Portionen", z.B. 100ml.


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht verstanden...wenn es keine Änderung am Rahmen zwischen Baujahr 2013 und 2014 gegeben hat (sondern nur Ausstattung), dann war die Geo mit 110mm im Jahr 2013 so wie auf der Homepage beschrieben. Durch die 10mm mehr Federweg auf 120mm im Jahr 2014 ändert sich der Lenkwinkel und der Sitzwinkel und die Geodaten sind einfach falsch. Das ist der Knackpunkt ! (dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob man das beim fahren nun merkt oder nicht, die Angaben sind fehlerhaft).



Also bei mir sind's auch "nur" 11,5 cm zwischen Dichtungsring und Gabelbrücke. Ist ein Bike von Sep. 2013. Die Gabel-ID läuft bei Fox unter 2014er Gabel ...? Da werde ich wohl doch mal nach einem Spacer schauen müssen.


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Hast Du ein Modell 2014 gekauft ? Strange


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Nein, gibt es nur 1 Liter. Ich hab ja noch recht viel. Ich könnte in eine Spritze abfüllen und per Post zuschicken. Nur wenn das Zeug ausläuft...ich schau mal ob ich die Tage ein dichtes Plastikgefäß finde, dann kannste 10ml blau und 100ml grün haben. Über die paar Cent werden wir uns ganz sicher einig, alles wird gut


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind's auch "nur" 11,5 cm zwischen Dichtungsring und Gabelbrücke. Ist ein Bike von Sep. 2013. Die Gabel-ID läuft bei Fox unter 2014er Gabel ...? Da werde ich wohl doch mal nach einem Spacer schauen müssen.



Jo, hab noch mal bei George geschaut: Je nach "Messpunkten" wird's natürlich anders:
Jetzt sind es auch 12,1 cm


----------



## Ritzibi (10. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nur 1 Liter. Ich hab ja noch recht viel. Ich könnte in eine Spritze abfüllen und per Post zuschicken. Nur wenn das Zeug ausläuft...ich schau mal ob ich die Tage ein dichtes Plastikgefäß finde, dann kannste 10ml blau und 100ml grün haben. Über die paar Cent werden wir uns ganz sicher einig, alles wird gut




Das wäre echt klasse,

vielen Dank.
Meldest du dich dann? Per PN.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Jo, hab noch mal bei George geschaut: Je nach "Messpunkten" wird's natürlich anders:
> Jetzt sind es auch 12,1 cm




Wenn ich so messe habe ich über 130mm, gemessen wird von dichtlippe oberkante bis gabelbrücke unterkante. Das hast du ja beim ersten foto ja so gemacht !

Auf meinem foto sieht man das leider nicht so gut...


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn ich so messe habe ich über 130mm, gemessen wird von dichtlippe oberkante bis gabelbrücke unterkante. Das hast du ja beim ersten foto ja so gemacht !
> 
> Auf meinem foto sieht man das leider nicht so gut...



Ich hab's mir schon gedacht - die erste Messung wird richtig sein. Da hilft nur ein Blick "unter die Haube". Wenn da ein Spacer sitzt, werden anscheinend verschiedene Gabeln verbaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (10. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Ich hab's mir schon gedacht - die erste Messung wird richtig sein. Da hilft nur ein Blick "unter die Haube". Wenn da ein Spacer sitzt, werden anscheinend verschiedene Gabeln verbaut ...



Wenn bei dir ein spacer verbaut ist, dann glaube ich eher das bei der gabel von filiale der spacer nur vergessen worden ist.

Erscheint mir logischer, denn so ist das bike konfiguriert worden!
Aufmnachen lohnt eh, da ab werk eh viel zu wenig öl in den gabeln ist!


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir ein spacer verbaut ist, dann glaube ich eher das bei der gabel von filiale der spacer nur vergessen worden ist.
> 
> Erscheint mir logischer, denn so ist das bike konfiguriert worden!
> Aufmnachen lohnt eh, da ab werk eh viel zu wenig öl in den gabeln ist!



Wird wahrscheinlich so sein. Mal seh'n, ob ich nächstes WE dazu komme. Laut @filiale ist ja mit erheblichem Mehraufwand zurechnen :-(


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aufmnachen lohnt eh, da ab werk eh viel zu wenig öl in den gabeln ist!



das ist glaube ich der springende Punkt...das sollte jeder tun der etwas handwerkliches Geschick hat


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Das wäre echt klasse,
> 
> vielen Dank.
> Meldest du dich dann? Per PN.



ja mache ich


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> das ist glaube ich der springende Punkt...das sollte jeder tun der etwas handwerkliches Geschick hat



Du hast die Gabel ganz ausgebaut. Geht aber sicher auch mit eingebauter Gabel ...? Die Magura Durin hab ich beim kleinen Service auch im Bike gelassen. Ging da recht easy.


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Ich habe die Gabel nur ausgebaut weil es einfacher ist selbige rumzudrehen anstelle das Bike ständig auf den Kopf zu stellen.

Aber Du kannst die Gabel auch im Bike lassen wenn Du nur das grüne Öl bzw. blaue Öl austauschen willst. Wenn Du es aber richtig machen möchtest, dann solltest Du es so machen wie ich, also komplett zerlegen. Dann kannste innen auch gleich mal alles reinigen und abwischen. Wenn Deine Gabel neu ist, brauchste daß natürlich nicht, dann reicht das Auffüllen auf die korrekte Menge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gabel nur ausgebaut weil es einfacher ist selbige rumzudrehen anstelle das Bike ständig auf den Kopf zu stellen.
> 
> Aber Du kannst die Gabel auch im Bike lassen wenn Du nur das grüne Öl bzw. blaue Öl austauschen willst. Wenn Du es aber richtig machen möchtest, dann solltest Du es so machen wie ich, also komplett zerlegen. Dann kannste innen auch gleich mal alles reinigen und abwischen. Wenn Deine Gabel neu ist, brauchste daß natürlich nicht, dann reicht das Auffüllen auf die korrekte Menge.



Kannst bitte nochmal die Schritte bei den 2014er Gabeln angeben? Ist hier auf einige Seiten verteilt ...


----------



## GeorgeP (10. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Kannst bitte nochmal die Schritte bei den 2014er Gabeln angeben? Ist hier auf einige Seiten verteilt ...




Luft ablassen, topcape abschrauben (26 nuß)
Unten die inbusschrauben rausdrehen, dann kommt schon das grüne öl raus.
Casting abziehen
Lufteinheit nach unten aus dem Standrohr rausziehen


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Luft ablassen, topcape abschrauben (26 nuß)
> Unten die inbusschrauben rausdrehen, dann kommt schon das grüne öl raus.
> Casting abziehen
> Lufteinheit nach unten aus dem Standrohr rausziehen



Jo, so einfach 

Danke!


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Lufteinheit / Feder geht nur nach unten raus, wenn Du vorher auf der Unterseite einen Metallring / Sprengring entfernt hast. Ist ne doofe Fummelarbeit. Dann das weiße Plastik raus und dann rutscht Dir schon die Feder entgegen. Wie man auf der Nahaufnahme sieht, habe ich schon ordentliche Spuren hinterlassen um die Lufteinheit nach oben rauszuklopfen. Ging aber nicht. Also def. nur nach unten.


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Luft ablassen, topcape abschrauben (26 nuß)
> Unten die inbusschrauben rausdrehen, dann kommt schon das grüne öl raus.
> Casting abziehen
> Lufteinheit nach unten aus dem Standrohr rausziehen



nur zur Ergänzung für die Anderen : Wir sprechen hier von beiden Seiten der Gabel, die Details sind entscheidend -> der Plural -> *die* Inbusschraube*n* / bzw. die Dämpferseite mit der 10er Nuß


----------



## Stable (10. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Lufteinheit / Feder geht nur nach unten raus, wenn Du vorher auf der Unterseite einen Metallring / Sprengring entfernt hast. Ist ne doofe Fummelarbeit. Dann das weiße Plastik raus und dann rutscht Dir schon die Feder entgegen. [...]



Okay, hab da 'ne spezielle Zange dafür. Da fällt die Fummelei weg.

Danke!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> nur zur Ergänzung für die Anderen : Wir sprechen hier von beiden Seiten der Gabel, die Details sind entscheidend -> der Plural -> *die* Inbusschraube*n* / bzw. die Dämpferseite mit der 10er Nuß




Und ich hab mich die ganze zeit gewundert wie auf der dämpfungseite auch eine Inbusschraube sein kann

Was mich echt wundert wieso das ganze nicht nach oben raus geht. Dann muss ja da irgendwo ein anschlag sein.
Was fox sich auch immer dabei gedacht haben mag 

Ob eine 2014 RS Reba auch so kompliziert ist


----------



## filiale (10. November 2013)

Da ist kein Anschlag. Es sieht Kerzen gerade aus und glatt aus wenn Du da durchschaust. Aber es geht einfach nicht weiter.Ich vermute daß das Standrohr auf der Innenseite minimal konisch ist. (macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber...)


----------



## Scholzi (12. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da ist kein Anschlag. Es sieht Kerzen gerade aus und glatt aus wenn Du da durchschaust. Aber es geht einfach nicht weiter.Ich vermute daß das Standrohr auf der Innenseite minimal konisch ist. (macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber...)


@_filiale_, häng mich hier mal rein. Ich habe ein AL 29-9.9 2014 u. wollte auch den Spacer entfernen. Habe den kurzen "Kunststoff-Luftkolben" durch Ablassen der Restluft zwar nach oben rausziehen können, aber dann war klar, dass die gesamte Lufteinheit nur nach unten rausgehen kann. Den Sprengring habe ich nicht "rauswürgen" wollen, mich deshalb mit meinen gemessenen 115 mm abgefunden. Dank deiner Arbeit weiß ich jetzt, dass wohl in der 2014 Fox kein Spacer verbaut ist. Aber bei mir sind es wie gesagt gemessene 115 mm Federweg (von Oberkante Manschette bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke.) Betr. Ölmenge: Anstatt 30 ml waren bei mir max. 15 ml in jedem Tauchrohr.


----------



## filiale (12. November 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Bestätigung  Damit können wir das nun offiziell so festhalten wenn 2 user die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (12. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für Deine Bestätigung  Damit können wir das nun offiziell so festhalten wenn 2 user die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht haben





Aber nur das die lufteinheit nach unten rausgeht, ob ein spacer verbaut ist oder nicht kann er nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2013)

Macht nix, ist doch jut wenn der Floh nicht mehr juckt, der hat ja fast schon gebissen


----------



## filiale (12. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aber nur das die lufteinheit nach unten rausgeht, ob ein spacer verbaut ist oder nicht kann er nicht bestätigen.



das meinte ich, sorry, war etwas zu allgemein ausgedrückt


----------



## Ritzibi (12. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a56121/rws-mtb-thru-bolt-x-12mm-alu-hr-schnellspanner.html
> 
> mal eben 49 Euro... hui...



Hab ich heute rangeschraubt, wirklich nicht ganz billig, aber jeden Cent wert!
Hatte ich bisher an allen Bikes mit X12.
Absolute Empfehlung

Hier hab ich den jetzt her: http://www.ebay.de/itm/DT-Swiss-Ach..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5aedff1f0e


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2013)

Für das Geld dann doch eher einen XT-10er Shifter, wenn wer noch serienmäßig SLX schaltet...oder Tubeless Kit oder zwei Paar Latexschläuche...meine Meinung.


----------



## Ritzibi (12. November 2013)

Wen meinste denn jetzt?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2013)

Finde ich auch unnötig, Minitool hab ich eh mit. Finde es im übrigen sehr gut das kein Hebel drann ist, man kann nirgens hängen bleiben und es kann nichts abbrechen. 
Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Ritzibi (13. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Werde mein 7.9er auch umbauen - aber schon kommende Woche - und zwar auf 36/22, weil ich mittlerweile denke, dass es mir noch besser taugt, 2x10 ist aber schon gut.



Hab grade gesehen, du wolltest auf 36/22 umbauen.
Haste schon?
Würd gerne meine XT-Kurbel auch umbauen.
Welche Kettenblätter hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hab grade gesehen, du wolltest auf 36/22 umbauen.
> Haste schon?
> Würd gerne meine XT-Kurbel auch umbauen.
> Welche Kettenblätter hast du denn verwendet?




Dieses hier  KLICK  und dieses hier Klick haben wir verbaut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (13. November 2013)

Ah ja,

dachte sowas gibt's nur von TA oder so.
Sehen aber schwer aus!?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ah ja,
> 
> dachte sowas gibt's nur von TA oder so.
> Sehen aber schwer aus!?




Du meinst das 36t slx blatt, das wiegt 60g und das 22t XT blatt 21g


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2013)

Hi,
Gewichtsunterschied zu vorher merke ich nicht  was man aber wissen muss, das aktuelle 38er Kettenblatt hat mehr und ausgeprägtere Steighilfen. Deshalb ist es hier wichtig, den Umwerfer sorgfältig einzustellen!
Schalten unter Last ist daher etwas schlechter, aber ich versuche eh grundsätzlich rechtzeitig zu schalten
Trotzdem werde ich nicht auf 38/24 zurückwechseln, da ich sehr zufrieden bin; der zusätzliche kleine Gang, harmonischere Abstufung und weniger Überschneidungen, auf den einen hohen Gang kann ich verzichten. 
Bin also sehr zufrieden 

Optisch wirkt das ganze noch kleiner als nur zwei Zähne, bin schon öfter gefragt worden, was für ein Kettenblatt das große ist.


----------



## thommy88 (13. November 2013)

> Zitat von Trail Surfer
> 
> Für das Geld dann doch eher einen XT-10er Shifter, wenn wer noch  serienmäßig SLX schaltet...oder Tubeless Kit oder zwei Paar  Latexschläuche...meine Meinung.



Mit welchen Latexschläuchen hast du den gute Erfahrung gemacht? Wie klappt das aufziehen, denn ich denke du wirst ja die für 26" benutzt haben oder?

Viele Grüße,

thomas


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2013)

Hi Thomas,

richtig, 26er Latexschläuche, und zwar die von Geax. Kosten unter 10 Euro und haben im Gegensatz zu den Michelin-Schläuchen ein Schraubgewinde, so dass es mit Rändelschraube einfacher ist mit der Luftzufuhr und -kontrolle.

Das sie rosa sind sieht man den Reifen ja nicht an  

Schön niedriger Rollwiderstand und bislang keinen Platten in 2013.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir einen Link mit gutem Preis per PN schicken.

Grüße


----------



## standy1000 (14. November 2013)

Habe gestern einen Gabelservice gemacht. 

Ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Gabel jetzt reagiert. Zwischen C-T-D ist nun ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren und kleinerer Hindernisse/Unebenheiten werden während der Fahrt einfach glattgebügelt. Dank den Anregungen von hier, wurde der Spacer gleich auch noch entfernt  

Die knapp 100 Hundert Euro für Fluids (auf Vorrat gekauft), Dust Wiper Dichtungs-Kit und Spezialfett sind bestens angelegt! Der Schrauber-Spaß und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Ritt sind umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (14. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> richtig, 26er Latexschläuche, und zwar die von Geax. Kosten unter 10 Euro und haben im Gegensatz zu den Michelin-Schläuchen ein Schraubgewinde, so dass es mit Rändelschraube einfacher ist mit der Luftzufuhr und -kontrolle.
> 
> ...



Der Link wäre interessant.
Von tubeless hab ich mich aus Kostengründen erst mal veranschiedet, von daher....


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Gabelservice gemacht.
> 
> Ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Gabel jetzt reagiert. Zwischen C-T-D ist nun ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren und kleinerer Hindernisse/Unebenheiten werden während der Fahrt einfach glattgebügelt. Dank den Anregungen von hier, wurde der Spacer gleich auch noch entfernt
> 
> Die knapp 100 Hundert Euro für Fluids (auf Vorrat gekauft), Dust Wiper Dichtungs-Kit und Spezialfett sind bestens angelegt! Der Schrauber-Spaß und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Ritt sind umsonst



Mein reden 
Dann mal happy trails !


----------



## Dinocek (14. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Gabelservice gemacht.
> 
> Ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Gabel jetzt reagiert. Zwischen C-T-D ist nun ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren und kleinerer Hindernisse/Unebenheiten werden während der Fahrt einfach glattgebügelt. Dank den Anregungen von hier, wurde der Spacer gleich auch noch entfernt
> 
> Die knapp 100 Hundert Euro für Fluids (auf Vorrat gekauft), Dust Wiper Dichtungs-Kit und Spezialfett sind bestens angelegt! Der Schrauber-Spaß und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Ritt sind umsonst



ohh man, jetzt haste mich aber heiß gemacht...
wollte mir die gabel eigentl erst weihnachten vornehmen, werd das jetzt aber kaum erwarten können!


----------



## filiale (14. November 2013)

Wer 60ml Fox Oil grün und 10ml Fox Öl blau für den kleinen Service benötigt, dem kann ich das Öl kostengünstiger anbieten als die 1Liter Gefäße.
Weiteres per PN.


----------



## Henry46 (14. November 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte mal Fragen, wie ihr das macht bezüglich Inspektion.

Schickt ihr euer Bike nach Canyon ein um dort die Jahreinspektion machen zulassen? Lasst ihr dort auch die Gabel und den Dämpfer überprüfen?

Oder lasst ihr die Jahresinspektion sein und baut nur Gabel und Dämpfer einmal im Jahr aus und schickt diese zu toxoholics?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Henry46


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2013)

Henry46 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte mal Fragen, wie ihr das macht bezüglich Inspektion.
> 
> Schickt ihr euer Bike nach Canyon ein um dort die Jahreinspektion machen zulassen? Lasst ihr dort auch die Gabel und den Dämpfer überprüfen?
> 
> ...




Die meisten machen den kleinen service an dämpfer und gabel selber. Der große service geht nur bei der float gabel mit offenen ölbad, alle anderen muss man einsenden zu Toxoholicks.

Wer selber schrauben kann und auch die möglichkeit hat, macht  den service am bike selber.


----------



## filiale (14. November 2013)

Weder noch. Die Jahresinspektion ist eigentlich nicht notwendig wenn man ein klein wenig selbst schrauben kann. Schrauben auf Sitz überprüfen, Sicht- und Funktionsprüfung aller Teile, Schaltung prüfen und nachstellen, Speichenspannung etc. Genau genommen bedarf es sogar gar keiner "Jahresinspektion". Das ist ein Instrument der Industrie um Geld zu verdienen wo es eigentlich nix zu verdienen gibt. Wenn etwas nicht mehr funktioniert dann merkt man das und kann darauf reagieren. z.B wenn sich die Schaltung verstellt oder die Bremse anfängt zu rubbeln oder Geräusche macht. Solange alles funktioniert, bedarf es lediglich der Überprüfung der Verschleißteile (Bremsbelag und Antrieb/Schaltung und Reifen).

Die Federelemente 1x Jahr einschicken ist auch so ein Ding. Das kostet Dich jedesmal einen dreistelligen Betrag (schau mal bei toxoholics.com). Das Einschicken ist abhängig von Deinem Nutzungsverhalten. Wenn Du 4000km durch Dreck und trails fährst solltest Du das machen. Wenn Du 2000km über geteerte Radwege und Forstwege gleitest kann man das auch alle 2 Jahre oder noch länger machen.

Wenn Du Talentfrei bist, dann mußte Dir was einfallen lassen wie man Dir nicht unnötig die Kohle aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Weder noch. Die Jahresinspektion ist eigentlich nicht notwendig wenn man ein klein wenig selbst schrauben kann. Schrauben auf Sitz überprüfen, Sicht- und Funktionsprüfung aller Teile, Schaltung prüfen und nachstellen, Speichenspannung etc. Genau genommen bedarf es sogar gar keiner "Jahresinspektion". Das ist ein Instrument der Industrie um Geld zu verdienen wo es eigentlich nix zu verdienen gibt. Wenn etwas nicht mehr funktioniert dann merkt man das und kann darauf reagieren. z.B wenn sich die Schaltung verstellt oder die Bremse anfängt zu rubbeln oder Geräusche macht. Solange alles funktioniert, bedarf es lediglich der Überprüfung der Verschleißteile (Bremsbelag und Antrieb/Schaltung und Reifen).
> 
> Die Federelemente 1x Jahr einschicken ist auch so ein Ding. Das kostet Dich jedesmal einen dreistelligen Betrag (schau mal bei toxoholics.com). Das Einschicken ist abhängig von Deinem Nutzungsverhalten. Wenn Du 4000km durch Dreck und trails fährst solltest Du das machen. Wenn Du 2000km über geteerte Radwege und Forstwege gleitest kann man das auch alle 2 Jahre oder noch länger machen.
> 
> Wenn Du Talentfrei bist, dann mußte Dir was einfallen lassen wie man Dir nicht unnötig die Kohle aus der Tasche zieht.




Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen


----------



## Power-Valve (14. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen



genau. Ich mache regelmaessig ne kleine Inspektion. Quasi putzen, abschmieren etc. Dabei fallen auch lose Schrauben oder verschlissende Sachen auf, die ich beim Fahren nicht bemerkt hab.
 Vor laengeren Touren oder Urlaub dann halt prophylaktisch nen Blick auf die Verschleissteile. Ansonsten wird bei Bedarf halt geschraubt. Wenn die Gabel bockig wird, mach ich was. Sonst nicht...

Never change a running system...


----------



## Ritzibi (14. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> genau. Ich mache regelmaessig ne kleine Inspektion. Quasi putzen, abschmieren etc. Dabei fallen auch lose Schrauben oder verschlissende Sachen auf, die ich beim Fahren nicht bemerkt hab.
> Vor laengeren Touren oder Urlaub dann halt prophylaktisch nen Blick auf die Verschleissteile. Ansonsten wird bei Bedarf halt geschraubt. Wenn die Gabel bockig wird, mach ich was. Sonst nicht...
> 
> Never change a running system...



 So isses,

macht ja auch noch Spaß, das Schrauben meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry46 (14. November 2013)

OK, vielen dank!


----------



## Stable (14. November 2013)

Hab jetzt doch mal den Syntace X-FIX Hebel besorgt. Der wirkte im Laden net so riesig wie auf den Internetbildern, ist eher "niedlich". Der eigentliche Hebel steckt in der Achse. Da meine Schnellspanner am anderen Bike durch Stürze ziemlich geschunden aussehen, finde ich den als Protektor am Nerve recht geschickt. Ist natürlich meine Meinung


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2013)

Neue Pedale in the House


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2013)

Der Winter kann kommen, neuer Vorderreifen 807 Gramm, boah der hat dafür aber ordentlich Gummi


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Neue Pedale in the House



Na ich hoffe doch das meine morgen im briefkasten liegen !

Das profil vom butcher gefällt mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2013)

schaut dem Minion DHF vom Profil recht ähnlich, nur ein gutes Stück leichter, however...jetzt gehts an die weitere Er-Fahrung, ich finde das Bike wird immer geiler  Laufradsatz steht aber in jedem Fall noch auf dem Plan


----------



## Ritzibi (14. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gewichtsunterschied zu vorher merke ich nicht  was man aber wissen muss, das aktuelle 38er Kettenblatt hat mehr und ausgeprägtere Steighilfen. Deshalb ist es hier wichtig, den Umwerfer sorgfältig einzustellen!
> Schalten unter Last ist daher etwas schlechter, aber ich versuche eh grundsätzlich rechtzeitig zu schalten
> Trotzdem werde ich nicht auf 38/24 zurückwechseln, da ich sehr zufrieden bin; der zusätzliche kleine Gang, harmonischere Abstufung und weniger Überschneidungen, auf den einen hohen Gang kann ich verzichten.
> ...



Mal ne andere Frage.
Schafft der verbaute SLX-Umwerfer die 36 / 22 Zähne noch problemlos, wenn ich umrüste oder macht da ein SRAM Umwerfer mehr Sinn?
Die Shimano Teile sind ja eigentlich nicht für so kleine Kettenblätter ausgelegt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2013)

Keine Probleme mit dem SLX-Umwerfer. Wenn noch etwas an meiner Schaltung gewechselt wird, dann für hinten auf XT-Hebel, damit zwei Gänge in einem Rutsch geschaltet werden können. Ich finde, alles andere ist Bling Bling, ob man ein etwas härteres SLX/XT Gefühl oder weicheres XTR bevorzugt, reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. November 2013)

Na ich probier's mal.
Hab sonst X0 Schalthebel und Schaltwerk montiert, schaltet sich echt klasse.
Halt typisch X0 richtig knackig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pienza1 (15. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> schaut dem Minion DHF vom Profil recht ähnlich, nur ein gutes Stück leichter, however...jetzt gehts an die weitere Er-Fahrung, ich finde das Bike wird immer geiler  Laufradsatz steht aber in jedem Fall noch auf dem Plan



Was für einen Laufradsatz willste Dir denn holen ??


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

Ich dachte an etwas in dieser Art mit 23mm Maulweite:
Fun Works N-Light Evo Atmosphere XL D-Light disc 1630g Laufradsatz 29er incl.TLR Kit


----------



## Stable (15. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Lufteinheit / Feder geht nur nach unten raus, wenn Du vorher auf der Unterseite einen Metallring / Sprengring entfernt hast. Ist ne doofe Fummelarbeit. Dann das weiße Plastik raus und dann rutscht Dir schon die Feder entgegen. [...] Also def. nur nach unten.


Kann ich bestätigen. Die 2014er Gabeln sind ohne Spacer der 2013er :-( und die Federeinheit geht nur nach unten raus. Der Nut-Federring - oder wie immer das Ding heißen mag - ist 'ne Zumutung. Nix mit konventionellem Seegerring - meine Zange konnte ich wieder wegpacken. Beim Einbau des Rings dachte ich nach 5 Minuten Gefummel, ohje, das wird wohl heute nichts mehr. Es gibt aber 'nen Trick bzw. wird das so die richtige Vorgehensweise sein: Wenn der Ring auseinandergezogen wird, lässt er sich recht fix einlegen. Muss man aber erst mal drauf kommen. Bei mir hat's 5 min gedauert ...
Da war die Magura Durin ein Kinderspiel dagegen.


----------



## FX111 (15. November 2013)

Canyon Nerve bei Nebel und 0 Grad ... Da ich mit den Ergon Sattel nicht klar kam habe ich mir ein RFR Sattel von Cube gekauft. Schaut Euch mal das Farbschema an wer hat da von wem abgeschaut


----------



## filiale (15. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Es gibt aber 'nen Trick bzw. wird das so die richtige Vorgehensweise sein: Wenn der Ring auseinandergezogen wird, lässt er sich recht fix einlegen.



Aber nicht zu weit auseinanderziehen, sonst verbiegt man den blöden Ring, dann ist es aus...ich habe es auch nur mit auseinanderziehen wieder in die Nut bekommen.


----------



## Stable (15. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu weit auseinanderziehen, sonst verbiegt man den blöden Ring, dann ist es aus...ich habe es auch nur mit auseinanderziehen wieder in die Nut bekommen.


Jetzt is er ja drin  Der Ring sieht aus wie ein flach geklopfter Schlüsselring. Auf was für Ideen die Leute so kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pienza1 (15. November 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve bei Nebel und 0 Grad ... Da ich mit den Ergon Sattel nicht klar kam habe ich mir ein RFR Sattel von Cube gekauft. Schaut Euch mal das Farbschema an wer hat da von wem abgeschaut


welches Navi hast Du denn deinem Nerve da umgebunden ? Oregon?


----------



## Stable (15. November 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> @_filiale_, häng mich hier mal rein. Ich habe ein AL 29-9.9 2014 u. wollte auch den Spacer entfernen. Habe den kurzen "Kunststoff-Luftkolben" durch Ablassen der Restluft zwar nach oben rausziehen können, aber dann war klar, dass die gesamte Lufteinheit nur nach unten rausgehen kann. Den Sprengring habe ich nicht "rauswürgen" wollen, mich deshalb mit meinen gemessenen 115 mm abgefunden. Dank deiner Arbeit weiß ich jetzt, dass wohl in der 2014 Fox kein Spacer verbaut ist. Aber bei mir sind es wie gesagt gemessene 115 mm Federweg (von Oberkante Manschette bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke.) Betr. Ölmenge: Anstatt 30 ml waren bei mir max. 15 ml in jedem Tauchrohr.


Sag mal @filiale, wo hast du gemessen? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass bei dir 10 mm mehr sind  Bei @Scholzi und mir sind's 11,5 cm ...


----------



## GeorgeP (15. November 2013)

Sollten in den 2014 gabeln keine spacer verbaut sein und dennoch nur 110mm Federweg, dann macht das Fox jetzt genauso wie Rock Shox.

Die Begrenzung wird über die länge der Luft Einheit bestimmt, das würde auch erklären warum man nun eine Inbusschraube verwendet.

Will ich 120mm Federweg, brauch eine Luft Einheit die länger ist, will ich weniger Federweg muss sie halt kürzer sein.

So verdient man Geld


----------



## Stable (15. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Beleuchtung für mein Baby. Mich würde interessieren, was Ihr so verwendet (Lux, Leuchtdauer, Gewicht, Lenker- oder Helmmontage etc.)
> Vielleicht kann ja jdm. was empfehlen...


Neben vorn "Ixon Pure", hinten "Blackburn Flea" auch passiv:


----------



## GeorgeP (15. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Beleuchtung für mein Baby. Mich würde interessieren, was Ihr so verwendet (Lux, Leuchtdauer, Gewicht, Lenker- oder Helmmontage etc.)
> Vielleicht kann ja jdm. was empfehlen...




Magicshine MJ 872, hat 1600 lumen kostet so um die 125. Leuchtet sehr weitflächig und kann in 4 sufen abgedimmt werden.
Ist bei mir am lenker, für auf dem helm hab ich eine 900 lumen lampe die mehr spottig ausleuchtet. 
Gibt es zu hauf auf ebay für um die 35


----------



## FX111 (15. November 2013)

pienza1 schrieb:


> welches Navi hast Du denn deinem Nerve da umgebunden ? Oregon?





Oregon 450t


----------



## filiale (15. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Sag mal @filiale, wo hast du gemessen? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass bei dir 10 mm mehr sind  Bei @Scholzi und mir sind's 11,5 cm ...



Ich hatte ja vorher 120mm gemessen, und das mehrfach. Von Oberkante Simmerring bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke. Mit Zollstock und Meßschieber.
Nach dem Service mit Ölauffüllen kann ich nur noch 115 mm feststellen. Warum plötzlich 5mm weniger ? Keine Ahnung ! Des messens mächtig kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Ich habe aber einen Verdacht. Der weiße Plastikkolben überhalb der Feder war nicht in der Topcap eingerastet. Das habe ich beim zerlegen festgestellt. Der ist nur in einer kleinen Nut eingeklickt. Dadurch verlängert sich die Lufteinheit. Jetzt ist es korrekt zusammengebaut und die Gabel ist extrem sensibel, so wie ich es eigentlich von vorneherein erwartet hatte.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sollten in den 2014 gabeln keine spacer verbaut sein und dennoch nur 110mm Federweg, dann macht das Fox jetzt genauso wie Rock Shox.
> 
> Die Begrenzung wird über die länge der Luft Einheit bestimmt, das würde auch erklären warum man nun eine Inbusschraube verwendet.
> 
> ...



Die 2013er viel gescholtene Evolution Gabel scheint dann - wenn Kartusche i.O. und ordentlich geschmiert - der MVP zu sein 
Federwegerhöhung mit wenig Aufwand und das teure Einschicken zum großen Service entfällt..Lackierung ist auch schicker, sorry Fourteen-Folks


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

FX111 schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve bei Nebel und 0 Grad ... Da ich mit den Ergon Sattel nicht klar kam habe ich mir ein RFR Sattel von Cube gekauft. Schaut Euch mal das Farbschema an wer hat da von wem abgeschaut



Sattel finde ich persönlich too much, selbst wenn das blau wie A auf E passt, erinnert mich das "durchziehen" solcher Farben mehr an Cube als an Canyon...gefällt mir persönlich so nicht, sry :-/


----------



## Stable (15. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja vorher 120mm gemessen, und das mehrfach. Von Oberkante Simmerring bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke. Mit Zollstock und Meßschieber.
> Nach dem Service mit Ölauffüllen kann ich nur noch 115 mm feststellen. Warum plötzlich 5mm weniger ? Keine Ahnung ! Des messens mächtig kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Ich habe aber einen Verdacht. Der weiße Plastikkolben überhalb der Feder war nicht in der Topcap eingerastet. [...].


Ahja, da bin ich jetzt echt froh, dass es nach dem Zusammenbau immer noch 115 mm sind. Das ganze Galama sonst nochmal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stable (15. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich dachte an etwas in dieser Art mit 23mm Maulweite:
> Fun Works N-Light Evo Atmosphere XL D-Light disc 1630g Laufradsatz 29er incl.TLR Kit


Ei wie geil  So was hätte ich auch gern. Ist mal relativ neu. Gleich schwer wie die Arch Ex, aber breiter. Gab's, als ich einen Lfs suchte, nur in SL ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2013)

Macht auch Sinn...heute auf Crossride aufgezogen Speci Butcher Control 2.3 Karkassenbreite 53mm, Stollenbreite 55mm - da geht sicher noch was mit einer ADÄQUATEN Felge


----------



## FX111 (15. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sattel finde ich persönlich too much, selbst wenn das blau wie A auf E passt, erinnert mich das "durchziehen" solcher Farben mehr an Cube als an Canyon...gefällt mir persönlich so nicht, sry :-/



Ach kein Problem, Das erklärt mal mein 3 Cube's in der Garage. War nur erstaunt das das Farbschema absolut identisch ist.


----------



## Maxmara67 (16. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sattel finde ich persönlich too much, selbst wenn das blau wie A auf E passt, erinnert mich das "durchziehen" solcher Farben mehr an Cube als an Canyon...gefällt mir persönlich so nicht, sry :-/



Sehe ich auch so.

Wobei ich finde, dass die diesjährige 'Farbgebung' bei Canyon ein ziemlicher Griff ins Klo ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2013)

Reifen und Pedale...gefällt...........mir


----------



## Dinocek (16. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich dachte an etwas in dieser Art mit 23mm Maulweite:
> Fun Works N-Light Evo Atmosphere XL D-Light disc 1630g Laufradsatz 29er incl.TLR Kit



dumme frage, aber taugen die was? - die sind ja extrem preiswert?!
vlt kann ja jmd was dazu sagen...

ich hatte bisher die in der engeren auswahl:

Dt Swiss xr 1501 splin  29
WCS Alloy Vantage II 29


----------



## Scholzi (16. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Hab jetzt doch mal den Syntace X-FIX Hebel besorgt. Der wirkte im Laden net so riesig wie auf den Internetbildern, ist eher "niedlich". Der eigentliche Hebel steckt in der Achse. Da meine Schnellspanner am anderen Bike durch Stürze ziemlich geschunden aussehen, finde ich den als Protektor am Nerve recht geschickt. Ist natürlich meine Meinung


 
Servus,

habe ich auch u.a. wegen "Protektorfunktion" nachgerüstet. Gute Sache, O-Ring braucht nur ab u. an Tropfen Öl, trocken saugt er sich in der Buchse sehr fest.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

So hier einmal die Expedo pedale in schön, top verarbeitet, große standfläche, super flach und ein sensationelles gewicht.


















Mehr updates gibt es hier


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> dumme frage, aber taugen die was? - die sind ja extrem preiswert?!
> vlt kann ja jmd was dazu sagen...
> 
> ich hatte bisher die in der engeren auswahl:
> ...




Ich kann dir was dazu sagen, ich habe mitlerweile zwei LRS mit diesen naben und ja die naben halten.
Der preis kommt halt über die menge die verkauft wird und der LRS wird bestimmt nicht so oft abgedrückt wie es der Laufradbauer machen würde.
Aber mein ZTR Crest LRS hat bis jetzt alles klagloß überstanden, setzt muss sich der zweite LRS über den winter bewähren. Aber ich bin da guter dinge und fals nicht, er war ja recht preiswert


Achja, von systhem LR halt ich nicht viel, bei defekten muss ein solcher in den meisten fällen eingeschickt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (16. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Ahja, da bin ich jetzt echt froh, dass es nach dem Zusammenbau immer noch 115 mm sind. Das ganze Galama sonst nochmal ...


 
Servus alle,

betr. kleinem Service an der 29-2014 Gabel.
Auf der Schaftschraube (unten Luftseite) sitzt ein O-Ring mit US-Maß. Er sollte wenn möglich beim Öl-Service erneuert werden, ist sonst gerne undicht. Habe ihn in NBR-Qualität bei meinem Kunden SKF Österreich gefunden. Bedarf bitte direkt an [email protected] Kostet 0,90  / Stk. inkl. Versand im Briefchen. Sammelbestellung mit Versand an eine Adresse wäre gut. Bitte mailt mich direkt an, schaue nicht täglich ins Forum. 

Gruß aus den Bergen


----------



## filiale (16. November 2013)

O-Ring mit US-Maß ? Das ist doch ein normaler O-Ring der unter der Inbusschraube sitzt (resistent gegen Öle). Da kann man jeden anderen O-Ring aus dem Baumarkt oder Aldi-Sortiment nehmen der paßt sofern diese gegen Öle beständig sind. Aber Dein Angebot ist ok, da reicht dann ne email und das Ding landet im Kasten  merke ich mir mal wenn ich keinen dust wiper kit für den kleinen service bestelle sondern nur Öl wechseln möchte und es mal undicht wird.


----------



## Scholzi (16. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> O-Ring mit US-Maß ? Das ist doch ein normaler O-Ring der unter der Inbusschraube sitzt (resistent gegen Öle). Da kann man jeden anderen O-Ring aus dem Baumarkt oder Aldi-Sortiment nehmen der paßt sofern diese gegen Öle beständig sind. Aber Dein Angebot ist ok, da reicht dann ne email und das Ding landet im Kasten  merke ich mir mal wenn ich keinen dust wiper kit für den kleinen service bestelle sondern nur Öl wechseln möchte und es mal undicht wird.


Wenn dem so wäre hätte ich es nicht geschrieben.
Der O-Ring sitzt auf dem Schraubenschaft u. ist nicht im FOX-seal kit enthalten, da sind u.a. nur die 2 Dichtscheiben aus Kunsstoff dabei welche unter den Muttern sitzen. Bei der 29-2014 Gabel ja nur eine Mutter. Der besagte O-Ring hat Inch-Maße (Durchmesser u. Dicke) ein metrischer O-Ring passt nicht. Habe es nur erwähnt, weil wenn er undicht wird, nebelt es das Öl auf die Bremsscheibe. Habe letzte Woche einen "Mitstreiter" im Wald getroffen bei dem es so passiert ist.


----------



## Stable (16. November 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Servus alle,
> 
> betr. kleinem Service an der 29-2014 Gabel.
> Auf der Schaftschraube (unten Luftseite) sitzt ein O-Ring mit US-Maß. Er sollte wenn möglich beim Öl-Service erneuert werden, ist sonst gerne undicht. Habe ihn in NBR-Qualität bei meinem Kunden SKF Österreich gefunden. Bedarf bitte direkt an [email protected] Kostet 0,90  / Stk. inkl. Versand im Briefchen. Sammelbestellung mit Versand an eine Adresse wäre gut. Bitte mailt mich direkt an, schaue nicht täglich ins Forum.
> ...


Bei mir scheint es dicht zu sein. Werde aber die nächsten Tage nachkontrollieren. Wegen den O-Ringen maile ich dir mal. Allerdings höchsten zwei/drei Stück für den eigenen Verbrauch.
Das Magura Blood 5 scheint etwas dünner als Fox 10WT zu sein: Habe jetzt einen deutlichen Ölfilm auf den Tauchrohren, ähnlich wie bei der Durin, bevor ich die auf Fett umstellte.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

Der umbau der neuen parts ist vollzogen, anbei mal ein paar bilder auf die schnelle.

Mein winter LRS ist nun ein AMride25, der eine innenmaulweite von 25mm. Ich bin schon auf die erste ausfahrt gespannt.

Mit dem LRS hat das bike 12,5Kg fahrfertig, mit dem anderen sind es 11,58Kg







Jetzt mit 750mm breite






1761g wiegt der AMride25 LRS


----------



## Scholzi (16. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint es dicht zu sein. Werde aber die nächsten Tage nachkontrollieren. Wegen den O-Ringen maile ich dir mal. Allerdings höchsten zwei/drei Stück für den eigenen Verbrauch.
> Das Magura Blood 5 scheint etwas dünner als Fox 10WT zu sein: Habe jetzt einen deutlichen Ölfilm auf den Tauchrohren, ähnlich wie bei der Durin, bevor ich die auf Fett umstellte.


Kenne das Magura Blood 5 nicht, wenn aber die Viskosität gemäß Typenbezeichnung ist, dann wird es eine Viskosität von 5 cSt haben, also erheblich dünnflüssiger als ein 10 cSt Öl. Sehr leichten Ölfilm habe ich mit FOX Green 10wt aber auch auf den Tauchrohren. Ist auch ok so. Habe übrigens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das 10 wt auch für die Schaumstoffringe besser ist, als das dicke 80 cST Fox Fluid. Losbrechmoment ist gefühlt niedriger. Gefällt mir persönlich für die Schmierung auch besser als eine Mischung aus 80 cSt u. 10 cSt Öl in den Tauchrohren. FOX US selbst taucht die Schaumstoffringe auch ins Green 10wt. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh-sIrnC8xs"]How To Service a Fox Float fork - basic fork maintenance - Flow Mountain Bike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (16. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die 2013er viel gescholtene Evolution Gabel scheint dann - wenn Kartusche i.O. und ordentlich geschmiert - der MVP zu sein
> Federwegerhöhung mit wenig Aufwand und das teure Einschicken zum großen Service entfällt..Lackierung ist auch schicker, sorry Fourteen-Folks



ist bei der Performance Version aus 2013 nicht anders...


----------



## Stable (16. November 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Kenne das Magura Blood 5 nicht, wenn aber die Viskosität gemäß Typenbezeichnung ist, dann wird es eine Viskosität von 5 cSt haben, also erheblich dünnflüssiger als ein 10 cSt Öl. Sehr leichten Ölfilm habe ich mit FOX Green 10wt aber auch auf den Tauchrohren. Ist auch ok so. Habe übrigens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das 10 wt auch für die Schaumstoffringe besser ist, als das dicke 80 cST Fox Fluid. Losbrechmoment ist gefühlt niedriger. Gefällt mir persönlich für die Schmierung auch besser als eine Mischung aus 80 cSt u. 10 cSt Öl in den Tauchrohren. FOX US selbst taucht die Schaumstoffringe auch ins Green 10wt. How To Service a Fox Float fork - basic fork maintenance - Flow Mountain Bike - YouTube


Bei den Temperaturen dürfte das dünnere Öl eigentlich nicht schaden. Wenn's wärmer wird rüste ich um ... Übrigens, gibts die kleinen Kunststoffdichtungen von der anderen Seite auch separat? Oder muss man das ganze Dichtungsset kaufen?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Übrigens, gibts die kleinen Kunststoffdichtungen von der anderen Seite auch separat? Oder muss man das ganze Dichtungsset kaufen?




Bei Fox bekommt man diese dichtung(kunstoffscheibe) nicht einzeln. Bei Rock Shox schon, im 50er pack kosten die sowas um 9,90 
Leider weis ich nicht ob diese vom außendurchmesser her passen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. November 2013)

Vielleicht interessiert's ja den einen oder anderen:

Mein Nachbar hat sich heute ein Nerve AL 29 8.9, Größe M, in der Farbe meteor grey/cyan abgeholt. Das Gewicht ohne Pedale in Basisausstattung rund 13,2 kg. Da geht noch was!


----------



## Stable (16. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei Fox bekommt man diese dichtung(kunstoffscheibe) nicht einzeln. Bei Rock Shox schon, im 50er pack kosten die sowas um 9,90 
> Leider weis ich nicht ob diese vom außendurchmesser her passen


Wieviel Wechsel halten denn die ungefähr?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Wieviel Wechsel halten denn die ungefähr?




Ich hab sie schon ein zweites mal verwendet, aber mehr trau ich den dingern nicht zu.

Soweit ich mich richtig erinere haben die kunststoffscheiben die abmessung: 8mm innendurchmesser, 11mm ausendurchmesser und ca. 2mm dicke




Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert's ja den einen oder anderen:
> 
> Mein Nachbar hat sich heute ein Nerve AL 29 8.9, Größe M, in der Farbe  meteor grey/cyan abgeholt. Das Gewicht ohne Pedale in Basisausstattung  rund 13,2 kg. Da geht noch was!



Ander Laufräder und tubeless und ne leichte sattelstütze sowie ein leichter carbonlenker und schon biste bei ca.12,5Kg


----------



## filiale (16. November 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert's ja den einen oder anderen:
> 
> Mein Nachbar hat sich heute ein Nerve AL 29 8.9, Größe M, in der Farbe meteor grey/cyan abgeholt. Das Gewicht ohne Pedale in Basisausstattung rund 13,2 kg. Da geht noch was!



na da bin ich froh 500 Euro draufgelegt zu haben da das 9.9 bei größe L nur 12,1 kg hat. günstiger kann man kein gewicht sparen


----------



## GeorgeP (16. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> na da bin ich froh 500 Euro draufgelegt zu haben da das 9.9 bei größe L nur 12,1 kg hat. günstiger kann man kein gewicht sparen




Mich wundert das gewicht schon ein wenig, denn mein 7.9 hatte auch 13,2Kg ohne pedale.  Ok, das 8.9 2014 hat ja jetzt auch X-King und MK II als reifen verbaut, entweder die waage geht nicht so ganz genau oder das bike hat 300g übergewicht


----------



## filiale (16. November 2013)

Ich habe mit 2 Küchenwaagen jede Flasche eines Kasten Wassers einzeln gewogen und dann den Kasten selbst. Dann alle Werte summiert.
Dann den Kasten Wasser komplett an die Kofferwaage gehängt.
Fazit: 50gr Unterschied zwischen Kofferwaage und 2 Küchenwaagen

Die Waage meines Kumpels zeigt ebenfalls den gleichen Wert an.

Aus dem Karton heraus, original und unverändert, wiegt meines 12,1kg (ohne Pedale).


----------



## Stable (17. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> na da bin ich froh 500 Euro draufgelegt zu haben da das 9.9 bei größe L nur 12,1 kg hat. günstiger kann man kein gewicht sparen


Gabs halt leider nicht als "Stealth"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (17. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Sind die Schriftzüge eigentlich geklebt und überlackiert?
> Besonders das grün auf der Wippe scheint nur aufgeklebt?



Wen's interessiert, die Schriftzüge auf der Wippe sind lackiert.
Da die Wippe an sich schwarz eloxiert ist, sind die leicht zu entfernen.
Hab die mit Abbeizmittel abbekommen.
Sieht jetzt stimmiger und nicht so aufgeregt aus find ich.
Aber Achtung, den restlichen Rahmen sorgfältig abkleben, sonst ist der Lack am Rahmen auch ab.

Ein paar Anpassungen wird's noch geben, dann isses komplett fertig und es kommen noch "richtige" Bilder.










Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Alles was an dem Rahmen nicht grau ist, sollte man mit Aceton und Geduld entfernen können
> Ohne Gewähr, so habe ich es jedenfalls von einem Verkaufsberater bei Canyon gehört.



Das wiederum stelle ich mal in Frage, denke mal da lehnt sich der Verkaufsberater weit aus dem Fenster.
Auf dem Hauptrahmen mit Aceton die Schriftzüge zu entfernen, endet mit Sicherheit in einem Debackel.
Es sei denn man kann dem grauen Lack beibringen das er sich nicht auflösen soll


----------



## Stable (17. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Wen's interessiert, die Schriftzüge auf der Wippe sind lackiert.
> Da die Wippe an sich schwarz eloxiert ist, sind die leicht zu entfernen.
> Hab die mit Abbeizmittel abbekommen.
> Sieht jetzt stimmiger und nicht so aufgeregt aus find ich.
> Aber Achtung, den restlichen Rahmen sorgfältig abkleben, sonst ist der Lack am Rahmen auch ab.


Man, hast du lange Beine  Sieht aber net schlecht aus  
Was sind in der Wippe für Lager? Buchsen/Gleitlager?


----------



## Ritzibi (17. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Man, hast du lange Beine  Sieht aber net schlecht aus
> Was sind in der Wippe für Lager? Buchsen/Gleitlager?



Na soo lange sind die jetzt auch nicht, Schrittlänge 84cm fällt wohl noch in die Kategorie normal.
Täuscht vielleicht auch etwas , Sattelüberhöhung sind 3cm, also nicht wirklich viel.
Hier aus ner anderen Perspektive:





Die Wippe hab ich nicht ausgebaut beim entfernen, sind aber wohl überall Kugellager drin.
Aber im eingebauten Zustand ist, wie erwähnt, sorgfältiges Abdecken des Rahmens Pflicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2013)

Die jetzt reinschwarze Wippe gefällt 

Allerdings bringen die Crossride-Aufkleber immer noch viel Unruhe in das Gesamtbild


----------



## Ritzibi (17. November 2013)

Danke,

allerdings werde ich die Laufräder bestimmt noch gegen leichtere tauschen und auch auf tubeless umrüsten.
Bin jetzt aktuell bei 12,65 KG inkl. Pedale.
Da sind jetzt schon einige Teile gegenüber dem Serienstand gegen höherwertigere und leichtere getauscht worden.
Werde noch auf 36/22 umrüsten, TA- Kettenblätter sind unterwegs, bin mal gespannt.
Vorbau wird noch kürzer und dann im Laufe des Winters die Laufräder, wahrscheinlich von Actionsports.
Dann sollte ich knapp unter die 12 Kilomarke kommen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2013)

Hi,
ich fahre aktuell mit 13,3 Kilo leichte Pedale inkludiert und damit lassen sich leichtere Bikes genauso gut am Berg versägen, wie mit fast einem Kilo weniger 
Gewicht ist nice-to-have aber Funktion das A und O.

Gegenteilige Meinungen?

lg


----------



## Ritzibi (17. November 2013)

Klar,

Funktion geht immer vor.
"Edit" Wobei, meine jetzigen Umbauten zwar auch Gewicht gespart, aber die Funktion auch verbessert haben.
Ist jetzt ne komplette X0 Schaltung z.B., weil ich die halt noch hatte.


----------



## filiale (17. November 2013)

Wenn man es sich leichter machen kann, warum dann nicht ?

Es gibt auch Fahrer die haben ein optimiertes Gewicht. Daher muß an anderer Stelle reduziert werden. Das ist dann eben das Material. Eine Offtopic-Diskussion die zu nichts führt. Ich lese immer wieder in anderen Threads dass die Leute mit "etwas" Bauch genau die sind, die gegen Gewichtstuning sind...wie das wohl kommt...laßt die Leute mit Waschbrettbauch doch einfach für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## filiale (17. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre aktuell mit 13,3 Kilo leichte Pedale inkludiert und damit lassen sich leichtere Bikes genauso gut am Berg versägen, wie mit fast einem Kilo weniger
> Gewicht ist nice-to-have aber Funktion das A und O.
> 
> ...



stimmt grundsätzlich, wenn power da ist, ist der rest makulatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (17. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> stimmt grundsätzlich, wenn power da ist, ist der rest makulatur



Ich dachte das heißt Muskulatur


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ich dachte das heißt Muskulatur



Der "Theoretiker" nennt es Gehirnschmalz


----------



## Ritzibi (17. November 2013)

Man könnte auch sagen, ohne ein wenig Muskulatur wird das beste Bike zur Makulatur.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. November 2013)

In den Alpen macht es schon ein unterschied ob ich 11,5 kg oder 13,5Kg der berg hochstrampeln muß.

Man muß auch zwischen leichtbau und gewichtsoptimierung unterscheiden, solange ich gewichtsoptimiert arbeite und dem  einsatzzweck entsprechend optimiere, leidet auch die funktion nicht darunter.

Bei leichtbau sieht die sache schon ganz anders aus, da geht man wirklich bis an die grenze der haltbarkeit. Hab ich auch schon durch und macht bei meinen 85Kg keinen sinn !

Oft kommt ja leider der ausspruch der bums in den beinen ist entscheidend, ja natürlich ist das wichtig, aber leider kommt das von leuten die sich das teure tunig nicht leisten können oder wollen.

He ich schreib ja auch nimanden vor das er sein bike leichter machen muss nur weil es sich besser beschleunigen lässt!

Achja zu thema ich kann auch am berg mit nem schwerem bike leichte versägen, ein gleich starker fahren wird mit einem leichten bike den fahrer mit dem schweren bike regelrecht stehen lassen, so wird ein schuh draus


----------



## GeorgeP (17. November 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, ohne ein wenig Muskulatur wird das beste Bike zur Makulatur.


----------



## storcky (17. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> na da bin ich froh 500 Euro draufgelegt zu haben da das 9.9 bei größe L nur 12,1 kg hat. günstiger kann man kein gewicht sparen



schon einmal an einer richtigen waage hängen gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> In den Alpen macht es schon ein unterschied ob ich 11,5 kg oder 13,5Kg der berg hochstrampeln muß.
> ...
> 
> Achja zu thema ich kann auch am berg mit nem schwerem bike leichte versägen, ein gleich starker fahren wird mit einem leichten bike den fahrer mit dem schweren bike regelrecht stehen lassen, so wird ein schuh draus


Ich fahre hier ja nicht in den Alpen^^ und wie ich schon schrieb, ob mein Bike ein Kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt, macht aus mir keinen besseren Performer.
Hier kommt es doch vielmehr auf vernünftige Vorbereitung, z.B. gefüllte Kohlenhydratspeicher, und auch geschicktes Fahren an...nur ein Beispiel, Tempoverschärfungen an den richtigen Stellen lassen einen gleich starken Fahrer mit leichterem oder schwererem Bike mal hinten dran, bzw. sich die Kräfte geschickt einteilen, angreifen, erholen im Rhythmus usw usf in der Praxis ist das theoretisieren dann oft hinfällig


----------



## GeorgeP (18. November 2013)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz fresch, das hier ist alles schnick schnack. Bei uns Hobby bikern ist viel mehr die Tagesform endscheident und nicht irgendwelche Kilos die ein bike wiegt oder irgendwelche Ernährung und kohlehydrahtspeicher 

So und nu weiter mit kaufberatung


----------



## filiale (18. November 2013)

storcky schrieb:


> schon einmal an einer richtigen waage hängen gehabt?



Schon mal die Beiträge gelesen ?


----------



## Ritzibi (18. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz fresch, das hier ist alles schnick schnack. Bei uns Hobby bikern ist viel mehr die Tagesform endscheident und nicht irgendwelche Kilos die ein bike wiegt oder irgendwelche Ernährung und kohlehydrahtspeicher
> 
> So und nu weiter mit kaufberatung



So isses!
Mir ist es auch ehrlich gesagt absolut wurscht, ob jemand schneller den Berg hochkommt als ich.
Mir geht´s um den Spaß beim Biken.
Wenn ich aber an meinem Bike etwas verändere dann weil es mir Spaß macht zu schrauben und um die Optik und / oder Funktion zu verbessern. 
Wenn´s dadurch auch noch leichter wird, noch besser.
Ich schraub mir aber bestimmt keine leichten Parts ans Bike, mit dem Ziel am Berg schneller zu werden als irgendjemand, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.

Wenn ich bedenke wie uns unser Kumpel dieses Jahr im Pfälzerwald mit seinem bleischweren Stumpi-Hardtail aus der Vorkriegszeit versägt hat, unglaublich.
Der macht allerdings auch Triathlon und entsprechend half uns da am Berg auch die beste und leichteste Fullytechnik nicht weiter

Wobei, bergab sah´s für uns dann wieder besser aus


----------



## Stable (18. November 2013)

Ihr habt alle recht  Vor kurzem hat mich einer berghoch und bei Gegenwind sowas von stehen lassen. Sein Bike war mindestens zwei Kilo schwerer als meins - wegen dem Akku überm Tretlager  
Die andere Seite: Wenn ich mein Hardtail auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nehme, das rund drei Kilo leichter als mein Tourenhobel ist, spare ich bei 12 km Rückweg - der geht nur berghoch - 15 min. Mit dem Touri 55 min, mit dem Mounti 40 min. War selbst überrascht. Während der Fahrt fällt einem der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nicht auf ...


----------



## paskalle (20. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Gabelservice gemacht.
> 
> Ist ja Wahnsinn wie die Gabel jetzt reagiert. Zwischen C-T-D ist nun ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren und kleinerer Hindernisse/Unebenheiten werden während der Fahrt einfach glattgebügelt. Dank den Anregungen von hier, wurde der Spacer gleich auch noch entfernt
> 
> Die knapp 100 Hundert Euro für Fluids (auf Vorrat gekauft), Dust Wiper Dichtungs-Kit und Spezialfett sind bestens angelegt! Der Schrauber-Spaß und die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Ritt sind umsonst



Ähhhm kurze Frage:

Selbst gemacht oder bei wem sonst?


----------



## standy1000 (21. November 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Ähhhm kurze Frage:
> 
> Selbst gemacht oder bei wem sonst?



Selbst Hand angelegt . 

Einen kleinen Gabelservice durchzuführen ist kein Hexenwerk und innerhalb 1h erledigt.
Spezialwerkzeug braucht es keines.

Das teuerste an der Sache ist das Fox Racing Shox Dust Wiper Dichtungs-Kit (ca. 39 Euro).
  Ich tausche die Teile aber nur bei offensichtlichem Verschleiß oder prophylaktisch 1x im Jahr. 

Die beiden Fluids machen zusammen - umgerechnet auf einen Service - nur 2,20 Euro aus. 
Dazu noch ein wenig Spezialfett + Reiniger und schon kann es losgehen...


----------



## filiale (21. November 2013)

Welches Fett hast Du genommen ?


----------



## Ullerichs (21. November 2013)

Hello everybody 
I just got my new nerve 29 al 9.9 sl 2014 yesterday! Very Nice bike 
But i have a question regarding the new remote lockout.... 
The rear shock remote fells solid and powerfull, But my front shock fells very different. I fells much more slack and loose. You Can shift between ctd But it fells like the tenson og the spring is to loose. I haven't have a ride in the forrest jet, But I would imagine the a little bit of mud would interrupt the shiftning between ctd! 
What is your experience with the 2014 remote front shock ?
Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Henrik 
ps Sie dürfen gern auf deutch anworten


----------



## standy1000 (21. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Welches Fett hast Du genommen ?



Ultra Slick Grease Spezialfett von r.s.p.

Welches verwendest Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (21. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Ultra Slick Grease Spezialfett von r.s.p.
> 
> Welches verwendest Du?




Das verwende ich auch !


----------



## Stable (21. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Was sind in der Wippe für Lager? Buchsen/Gleitlager?


Die Antwort gebe ich mal selbst -> Explosionszeichnung des Nerve AL 29 Rahmens mit Angaben zu den Lagergrößen, deren Dichtungsart, Anzugsdrehmomenten der Verschraubungen, ... (Canyon-Service):


----------



## Stable (21. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Welches Fett hast Du genommen ?


Stendec Easyglide geht ebenfalls ...


----------



## filiale (21. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Ultra Slick Grease Spezialfett von r.s.p.
> 
> Welches verwendest Du?



selbiges


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2013)

Grüße
Seit heute fahre ich also auch mit 120mm Federweg an der Front, danke nochmal an George 
Alles frisch geölt, das läuft wieder sehr smooooth  Feintuning beim Luftdruck folgt dann am WE.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Grüße
> Seit heute fahre ich also auch mit 120mm Federweg an der Front, danke nochmal an George
> Alles frisch geölt, das läuft wieder sehr smooooth  Feintuning beim Luftdruck folgt dann am WE.




Dann viel spaß auf dem trail


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Grüße
> Seit heute fahre ich also auch mit 120mm Federweg an der Front, danke nochmal an George
> Alles frisch geölt, das läuft wieder sehr smooooth  Feintuning beim Luftdruck folgt dann am WE.



   So langsam juckts mich auch, den Spacer rauszunehmen ;-)
Die Vorgehensweise dürfte bei der 2013er Performance mit 2012er Casting   hoffentlich identisch sein, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2013)

Die Sitzposition wirkt subjektiv ein bissl chilliger


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Sitzposition wirkt subjektiv ein bissl chilliger



Ok, wie lange habt Ihr gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ok, wie lange habt Ihr gebraucht?




Ich würde sagen mit gabel aus und einbauen 25min


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2013)

Gabel ein- und ausbauen 25 Minuten kommt hin  dann noch bissl dran rumschrauben, Öl einfüllen usw, saubermachen nicht vergessen...die Zeit verging ja auch wie im Flug  wenn man ein Ziel hat, auch kein Wunder 
Wurde ja nicht husch-husch, sondern mit Sorgfalt gemacht


----------



## GeorgeP (22. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gabel ein- und ausbauen 25 Minuten kommt hin  dann noch bissl dran rumschrauben, Öl einfüllen usw, saubermachen nicht vergessen...die Zeit verging ja auch wie im Flug  wenn man ein Ziel hat, auch kein Wunder
> Wurde ja nicht husch-husch, sondern mit Sorgfalt gemacht



Richtig, sauber machen hab ich ja vergessen


----------



## Dinocek (22. November 2013)

mache am we auch den kleinen service, spacer soll auch mit raus!
wieviel mehraufwand ist es denn den spacer rauszunehmen im vergleich zum kleinen service solo?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2013)

Das hängt ja auch von deiner Schraubererfahrung ab  mit sehr viel 5 Minuten, mit viel 10 Minuten, Fortgeschritten 15 bis 20, gehobener Anfänger 30, Erstversuch mit technischem Verständnis in Ruhe 30 - 45, Untalentiert = lass es


----------



## Dinocek (22. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das hängt ja auch von deiner Schraubererfahrung ab  mit sehr viel 5 Minuten, mit viel 10 Minuten, Fortgeschritten 15 bis 20, gehobener Anfänger 30, Erstversuch mit technischem Verständnis in Ruhe 30 - 45, Untalentiert = lass es




am handwerklichen solls nicht scheitern, hoffe nur, dass ich alles "finde"!
hab noch nie ne gabel aufgemacht!!!
aber wenn gar nix mehr geht, hab ich ja nen super backup hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. November 2013)

Bitte nur mit Live-Cam


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. November 2013)

Aaaaaachtung......!!!  Spacer entfernen...!!! 

Ihr seit euch doch klar das ihr damit die Gabel verändert...

Zitat Fox: Bei Veränderungen kann es zu Fehlfunktionen kommen........und: ES DÜRFEN KEINE TEILE DER GABEL VERÄNDERT WERDEN.....INSBESONDERE DER INNEREN TEILE... erlischt die Gewährleistung....

Jegliche Veränderungen können dazu führen, das der Fahrer die Kontrolle über das Fahrrad verliert, SODASS DIE GEFAHR VON SCHWEREN ODER TÖDLICHEN
VERLETZUNGEN BESTEHT

Nun legt euch mal ernsthaft hin mit den veränderten Gabeln....

Schuldfrage...Versicherung...aha.....! An der Gabel gebastelt....!

Viel Spaß...!!! (das Szenario muss nicht passieren...aber wenn dann...)


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2013)

Warum sollte die Gewährleistung erlischen? Die verbaute Gabel ist eine ganz normale Float 29 mit 120mm Federweg. Es gibt verschiedene Spacer, mit denen die Gabel im Hub verändert werden kann, diese kann man regulär kaufen. Aufgrund der Modellpolitik von Canyon wurde ein 10mm Spacer verbaut. Die Entfernung des Spacer kann also grundsätzlich gar nicht die Gewährleistung erlischen lassen.
Ich zitiere mal aus der Antwort, die ich von Canyon erhalten habe:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail...und Ihre Anfrage...*Der gezeigte Fox Spacer ist in Ihrer Federgabel verbaut. Die Auswirkungen auf die Federung (Kartusche und Kennlinie) sind relativ gering.* Sie müssen sehr wahrscheinlich den Luftdruck der Federung etwas anpassen.
Der Grund, warum wir diesen einsetzen liegt in der Geometrie der kompletten Rades. *Wenn dieser Spacer entfernt wird*, fährt die Gabel einen Zentimeter weiter aus (die Einbaulänge der Gabel wird größer). Dadurch *verlagert sich die Sitzposition nach hinten, der* *Lenk- und Sitzwinkel wird...flacher*.* Dadurch verliert das Rad merklich an Agilität und Lenkperformance. Deswegen* raten wir vom Ausbau des Spacers ab.
Ich hoffe, dass ich Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen konnte.

Sollten Sie noch weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer...bei uns melden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dinocek (23. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Gewährleistung erlischen? Die verbaute Gabel ist eine ganz normale Float 29 mit 120mm Federweg. Es gibt verschiedene Spacer, mit denen die Gabel im Hub verändert werden kann, diese kann man regulär kaufen. Aufgrund der Modellpolitik von Canyon wurde ein 10mm Spacer verbaut. Die Entfernung des Spacer kann also grundsätzlich gar nicht die Gewährleistung erlischen lassen.
> Ich zitiere mal aus der Antwort, die ich von Canyon erhalten habe:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> ...



die antwort die ich von canyon bekommen hab war wesentlich kürzer und weicht auch inhaltlich etwas ab

[...]der Spacer sollte nur durch einen autorisierten Fachhändler entfernt werden, hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie[...]


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> [...]der Spacer sollte nur durch einen autorisierten Fachhändler entfernt werden, hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie[...]



Mitarbeiter, die keine Ahnung vom Tuten haben, gibts überall Logik?
Der bebilderte Beweis für die konkrete Geometrieveränderung ist in Beitrag 1838 zu finden.

Btw, kennt wer einen von Canyon authorisierten Fachhändler?


----------



## filiale (23. November 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Aaaaaachtung......!!!  Spacer entfernen...!!!
> 
> Ihr seit euch doch klar das ihr damit die Gabel verändert...
> 
> ...





Dann gebe ich Dir mal zwei andere Beispiel:

1. Du baust Dir an Dein Canyon eine andere Bremse. Dadurch verändert sich der Druckpunkt und das Bremsverhalten und der Bremsweg. Somit hast Du keinen Versicherungschutz mehr weil mit der Originalbremse der Unfall nicht passiert wäre  

2. Das gleiche gilt z.B. bei einem anderen Lenker als der Originale. Wenn dieser schmäler ist als der Originale verändert sich das handling des bike. Es ist schwerer zu steuern. Somit wäre der Unfall nicht passiert. Also kein Versicherungsschutz 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist eine fließende Grenze in Bezug auf die Versicherung. Oder noch viel besser: Bei den 2014 Modelle mit der identischen Rahmengeometrie sind serienmäßig KEINE spacer verbaut. Ergo kann ich aus den 2013 Modellen den Spacer ebenfalls entfernen ohne daß es eine Auswirkung hat


----------



## Stable (23. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> [...]
> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist eine fließende Grenze in Bezug auf die Versicherung. Oder noch viel besser: Bei den 2014 Modelle mit der identischen Rahmengeometrie sind serienmäßig KEINE spacer verbaut. Ergo kann ich aus den 2013 Modellen den Spacer ebenfalls entfernen ohne daß es eine Auswirkung hat


 
Naja, stimmt nun wieder auch nicht ganz: Die "2013er Front" ist anschließend 1 cm höher, die 2014er bleibt in Ermangelung eines Spacers gleich ...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. November 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Zitat Fox: Bei Veränderungen kann es zu Fehlfunktionen kommen........und: ES DÜRFEN KEINE TEILE DER GABEL VERÄNDERT WERDEN.....INSBESONDERE DER INNEREN TEILE... erlischt die Gewährleistung....
> 
> Jegliche Veränderungen können dazu führen, das der Fahrer die Kontrolle über das Fahrrad verliert, SODASS DIE GEFAHR VON SCHWEREN ODER TÖDLICHEN
> VERLETZUNGEN BESTEHT
> ...



Hier geht es um änderungen die nicht nach Fox spezifikation sind, also veränderung an den orginalteilen.

Das hinzufügen oder entfernen eines spacers ist damit nicht gemeint, da es sich um ein orginal Fox teil handelt.
Es gibt auch eine umbauanleitung von Fox wie das gemacht wird KLICK
Ist für Fox etwas einfacher mit nur einer gabel mehrere federwege bereit zu stellen !


Also  alles schön entspannt das ganze


----------



## Dinocek (23. November 2013)

also spacer is draußen!
hat super geklappt, auch dank der ausführlichen beschreibungen hier!
das ist ja wirklich ein witz, wenn mans mal gemacht hat...

das schwierigste fande ich die dust wiper wieder hineinzupressen!!!
wie habt ihr euch da beholfen?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. November 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> das schwierigste fande ich die dust wiper wieder hineinzupressen!!!
> wie habt ihr euch da beholfen?




Du nimmst einen alten dust wiper und nutz ihn um den neuen damit einzuschlagen 

Die dust wiper würde ich aber erst erneuern wenn sie auch verschlissen sind oder frühestens nach 2 jahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (23. November 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Aaaaaachtung......!!!  Spacer entfernen...!!!
> 
> Ihr seit euch doch klar das ihr damit die Gabel verändert...
> 
> ...



Merkst du es noch? Welche Versicherung sollte sich denn deiner Meinung nach da querstellen? Ist ja mal kein zugelassenes Fahrzeug...

Da kannst du dran rumschweissen, flexen etc., deine Krankenversicherung zahlt...


... ich hol mir mal Popcorn...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Merkst du es noch? Welche Versicherung sollte sich denn deiner Meinung nach da querstellen? Ist ja mal kein zugelassenes Fahrzeug...
> 
> Da kannst du dran rumschweissen, flexen etc., deine Krankenversicherung zahlt...
> 
> ...




Ich glaub damit ist die Produckhaftung gemeint





So jetzt mal was wichtiges:

Kleiner erfahrungsbericht von dem schniken pedal hier.

xpedo spry.

Das Pedal hat eine genÃ¼gend groÃe standflÃ¤che fÃ¼r den 5.10 carver in grÃ¶Ãe 43.
Die pins vergraben sich gut in der S1 stealth sohle, an einem pedal habe ich auf einer seite ein paar schlankere pins eingedreht um den grip noch etwas zu erhÃ¶hen.
Der unterschied war aber zu gering um jetzt die pedale komplett damit umzurÃ¼sten.
Wer lieber mit flat pedale fÃ¤hrt und auch noch aufs gewicht achtet, 245g das paar, ist mit diesem pedal gut bedient.
Das pedal macht einen hochwertigen eindruck und die lagerung ist straff eingestellt.
Nach der heutigen tour durch matsch und schlamm hat die lackierung noch nicht gelitten, aber die wird auch nicht ewig halten.

Jetzt muss sich das pedal Ã¼ber den winter beweisen um etwas zur haltbarkeit der lagerung zu sagen.

Im lieferumfang sind ersatzpins und ein maulschlÃ¼Ãel enthalten.

Ab Feb. 2014 ist das pedal auch in deutschland fÃ¼r rund 65â¬ zu beziehen.

Und hier nochmal die technischen daten

 Low-Profil-Design (10mm) 
â¢ MagnesiumkÃ¶rper 
â¢ CroMo-Achse 
 â¢ 2 x Cardridge  
â¢ gedichtet 
â¢ 28 pins per Set    
 â¢ Gewicht: ca. 245g 
â¢ 101 x 106 x 10mm


----------



## Power-Valve (23. November 2013)

Ich fahr ja lieber Klick.. XT trail Pedale...


----------



## filiale (23. November 2013)

Shimano klick sind mir zu schwer...man bekommt für wenig Geld gute und leichte klick.


----------



## Power-Valve (23. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Shimano klick sind mir zu schwer...man bekommt für wenig Geld gute und leichte klick.



Naja, die 3g... Funktion ist aber top und halten ewig...


----------



## filiale (23. November 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Naja, die 3g... Funktion ist aber top und halten ewig...



Die anderen halten auch ewig...und 100gr sind ein gewaltiger Unterschied !


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kleiner erfahrungsbericht von dem schniken pedal hier.
> 
> xpedo spry.
> 
> ...


Na, da geb ich auch gerne mal meinen Senf dazu 

Hatte die erste volle Matschepampepackung bereits letzten So rund um den NÃ¼rburgring, leider erst heute zum Saubermachen gekommen....scheinbar war eure Tour heute nicht hart genug  jedenfalls ist bei mir der Xpedo-Schriftzug schon 50 - 60 % runter und erste kleine Kitschen im schwarzen Lack, stÃ¶rt mich aber nicht, wird halt gebraucht 
QualitÃ¤t der Lagerung erscheint sehr gut, und das um einen Preis von 48 Euro, da konnst net meckern 

Habe mir dieser Tage die XMX Twin Tip Pins bestellt, 10 Euro/50 StÃ¼ck ist nicht billig, irgendwie aber schon wenn ich z.B. beim hiesigen Max Bahr Baumarkt 6 StÃ¼ck Madenschrauben M4x8 oder x10 fÃ¼r 2,99 Euro erstehen kÃ¶nnte 
So mit knapp 65 bergab durchs GelÃ¤nde pesen, wie auch letzten So, trau ich mich mit Klickies nicht


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. November 2013)

@George: Ich glaub damit ist die Produckhaftung gemeint....



Und zum deisterfreund:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7FbxSxU8qg"]Mike KrÃ¼ger Fall Nicht Ins Klo Mein Kleiner Freund - YouTube[/nomedia] 


...ich hol mir mal ein Pilsner...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Habe mir dieser Tage die XMX Twin Tip Pins bestellt, 10 Euro/50 StÃ¼ck ist nicht billig, irgendwie aber schon wenn ich z.B. beim hiesigen Max Bahr Baumarkt 6 StÃ¼ck Madenschrauben M4x8 oder x10 fÃ¼r 2,99 Euro erstehen kÃ¶nnte




Na dann musst du aber auch fairerweise sagen das man 50stc. fÃ¼r 2,90â¬ in der bucht kaufen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Produck
> 
> 
> 
> ...ich hol mir mal ein Pilsner...



Esst ihr gerne Ente ?? 

Da passt ein fein-rassiger Roter besser zu


----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Esst ihr gerne Ente ??
> 
> Da passt ein fein-rassiger Roter besser zu


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Esst ihr gerne Ente ??
> 
> Da passt ein fein-rassiger Roter besser zu




Richtig...aber der Château Mouton Rothschild 1ére Grand Cru Classé AOC Pauillac 1998 bleibt für Weihnachten.....bis dahin ein Pilsner...


----------



## magnil (23. November 2013)

Ullerichs schrieb:


> Hello everybody
> I just got my new nerve 29 al 9.9 sl 2014 yesterday! Very Nice bike
> But i have a question regarding the new remote lockout....
> The rear shock remote fells solid and powerfull, But my front shock fells very different. I fells much more slack and loose. You Can shift between ctd But it fells like the tenson og the spring is to loose. I haven't have a ride in the forrest jet, But I would imagine the a little bit of mud would interrupt the shiftning between ctd!
> ...



You are right, after a few rides you get a little dirt under the blue thing and it does not return to D.

Does your rear shock lock in C? I can not feel any difference between C and T.


----------



## Dinocek (23. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du nimmst einen alten dust wiper und nutz ihn um den neuen damit einzuschlagen
> 
> Die dust wiper würde ich aber erst erneuern wenn sie auch verschlissen sind oder frühestens nach 2 jahren !



ja, hab ich bei youtube auch so gesehn, aber ich hatte ja keinen alten!
war zwar ne schwere geburt, aber hat auch so hingehaun!


----------



## filiale (23. November 2013)

magnil schrieb:


> You are right, after a few rides you get a little dirt under the blue thing and it does not return to D.
> 
> Does your rear shock lock in C? I can not feel any difference between C and T.



I have the same problem with my rear shock. I have send it to Fox and they replaced some parts. After the repair there was still no difference between C and T. I didn't accept it first and had a long phone call with Fox. They explained to me that this is normal. The new CTD shock does not lock completely. I checked the Homepage of Canyon and they also explain officially that the rear shock does not lock (you can not compare the new CTD shocks the same way as you know it from older fox products).

link: http://www.canyon.com/_en/supportce...es_id=22&supportcenter_articles_id=260&page=2

Comments: Due to the larger wheels the suspension on 29er bikes is not as susceptible to shocks emanating from the ground as bikes with smaller wheels. Therefore our 29er full suspension bikes are fitted with shocks that have Light-Velocity-Tune. The reduced compression damping means that the rear triangle performs very responsively when, for example climbing on root sections. *However the differences to CTD are less noticeable than with shocks with higher levels of compression damping. *

*So it's not a bug , it's a feature*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. November 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> ja, hab ich bei youtube auch so gesehn, aber ich hatte ja keinen alten!
> war zwar ne schwere geburt, aber hat auch so hingehaun!



und warum hast du sie dann raus gemacht, die schaumstoffringe darunter bekommt man auch so raus 
Naja dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## GeorgeP (24. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> I have the same problem with my rear shock. I have send it to Fox and they replaced some parts. After the repair there was still no difference between C and T. I didn't accept it first and had a long phone call with Fox. They explained to me that this is normal. The new CTD shock does not lock completely. I checked the Homepage of Canyon and they also explain officially that the rear shock does not lock (you can not compare the new CTD shocks the same way as you know it from older fox products).
> 
> link: http://www.canyon.com/_en/supportce...es_id=22&supportcenter_articles_id=260&page=2
> 
> ...




There is a difference between C and T, you will see it if you are peadleing on the road.
Than you can see that the rock arm in C is more stabel as in T, anyway I think the difference is to low.


----------



## standy1000 (24. November 2013)

Habe gestern einen der hinteren Bremsbeläge vollständig ruiniert. 
Ursache ist vermutlich starke Verschmutzung. Während der gestrigen Tour hat die Bremse plötzlich angefangen zu schleifen. 
Das ließ sich auch nicht abstellen - es hat in Strömen geregnet, der Pfad war schlammig und dementsprechend war das Bike total eingesaut. Nach der Reinigung zu Hause lief das Rad dann wieder frei. 
Leider habe ich mir danach keine Gedanken über die Bremsbeläge gemacht . 
Heute also wieder rauf aufs Bike um eine kleine Morgenrunde zu ziehen. Nach nur ein paar hundert Metern schleifte die Bremse wieder. Dazu gesellten sich auch noch knarzende Geräusche wie wenn Metall auf Metall reibt. Bin dann sofort umgekehrt und habe die Bremse inspiziert. Vom Bremsbelag ist nix mehr da. Nadda. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Verschleiß so schnell zuschlägt. Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist, ich habe keine Ersatzbeläge zu Hause


----------



## GeorgeP (24. November 2013)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen der hinteren Bremsbeläge vollständig ruiniert.
> Ursache ist vermutlich starke Verschmutzung. Während der gestrigen Tour hat die Bremse plötzlich angefangen zu schleifen.
> Das ließ sich auch nicht abstellen - es hat in Strömen geregnet, der Pfad war schlammig und dementsprechend war das Bike total eingesaut. Nach der Reinigung zu Hause lief das Rad dann wieder frei.
> Leider habe ich mir danach keine Gedanken über die Bremsbeläge gemacht .
> Heute also wieder rauf aufs Bike um eine kleine Morgenrunde zu ziehen. Nach nur ein paar hundert Metern schleifte die Bremse wieder. Dazu gesellten sich auch noch knarzende Geräusche wie wenn Metall auf Metall reibt. Bin dann sofort umgekehrt und habe die Bremse inspiziert. Vom Bremsbelag ist nix mehr da. Nadda. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Verschleiß so schnell zuschlägt. Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist, ich habe keine Ersatzbeläge zu Hause




Ich würde sagen da ist einer der hinteren kolben hängen geblieben, sodas der abgenutzte belag die ganze zeit an der scheibe geschliffen hat.

Ich würde vor dem zusammenbau mal die gängigkeit der kolben überprüfen.

Ersatzbeläge sollte man immer parat haben und auch im rucksack(satteltasche) mitführen


----------



## magnil (24. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> There is a difference between C and T, you will see it if you are peadleing on the road.
> Than you can see that the rock arm in C is more stabel as in T, anyway I think the difference is to low.



I have tried to see it and had my friend help me. We can see a small difference between T and D but no difference between C and T.


----------



## filiale (24. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> There is a difference between C and T, you will see it if you are peadleing on the road.
> Than you can see that the rock arm in C is more stabel as in T, anyway I think the difference is to low.



you are right, there is a differrence, but it is to low for the function.


----------



## standy1000 (24. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen da ist einer der hinteren kolben hängen geblieben, sodas der abgenutzte belag die ganze zeit an der scheibe geschliffen hat.
> 
> Ich würde vor dem zusammenbau mal die gängigkeit der kolben überprüfen.
> 
> Ersatzbeläge sollte man immer parat haben und auch im rucksack(satteltasche) mitführen




Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich machen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> *to* low *for the* function.




The Englishman tells in such case, toO drunkt to f...rite


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2013)

@Kaufberatung
Hat wer schon eine Bastellösung für einen HR Mudguard gefunden, die ohne StarWarsDarthVaderReincarnationOptik auskommt? 
Da such ich nach..


----------



## GeorgeP (24. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Kaufberatung
> Hat wer schon eine Bastellösung für einen HR Mudguard gefunden, die ohne StarWarsDarthVaderReincarnationOptik auskommt?
> Da such ich nach..




Watt suchst du,ich hab kein wort verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. November 2013)

Er sucht ein marsh guard für hinten...mehr hab ich auch nicht verstanden


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2013)

@GeorgeP 
Selbstbaulösung Mudguard für den Hinterbau des Nerve AL 29  

StarWarsDarthVaderOptik = Rüdigers HR


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2013)

Die Sitzstrebe bietet nun leider nicht wirklich viel Platz und ein "Dranbabben" an die obere Hälfte des Oberrohrs wui i a net 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1361540?in=user


----------



## GeorgeP (24. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @_GeorgeP_
> Selbstbaulösung Mudguard für den Hinterbau des Nerve AL 29
> 
> StarWarsDarthVaderOptik = Rüdigers HR




Du meinst einen Marsh guard, hier im forum gibts doch die vorlage dafür. Ist der selbe wie für vorne. Allerdings verhindert das den dreckbeschuß zu popes nicht.

KLICK

Edit: der ist doch anders für hinten


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2013)

genau  @Edith der passt nicht und ist im übrigen deutlich zu kurz, um hinten eine solide Fangopackung zu verhindern


----------



## GeorgeP (24. November 2013)

das teil was ich verlinkt habe ist der für hinten!

Entweder du fährst mit dem was du hast oder du musst dir da so ne halbe tragfläche vom segelflieger drannschnallen


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2013)

OK, danke...scheint mein "Find" doch die bestmögliche Suboptimale-Fertigbau-Lösung zu sein 
Ich bestell dann mal....


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. November 2013)

Full Windsor...es gibt eine Variante mit Klippverschlüssen und eine mit Kabelbindern. Zweitere nicht so flexibel, aber - denke ich - besser auf den Nerve-Hinterbau "tunebar".

www.full-windsor.com

Alternative Vorschläge weiterhin hartelijk welkom


----------



## Stable (25. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Full Windsor...es gibt eine Variante mit Klippverschlüssen und eine mit Kabelbindern. Zweitere nicht so flexibel, aber - denke ich - besser auf den Nerve-Hinterbau "tunebar".
> 
> www.full-windsor.com
> 
> Alternative Vorschläge weiterhin hartelijk welkom


Für Dreckstrecken nehme ich mein Hardtail. Da passen normale Schutzbleche dran, zumindest hinten ... oder ich warte, bis der Boden gefroren ist. Das war heute schon streckenweise der Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (25. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Full Windsor...es gibt eine Variante mit Klippverschlüssen und eine mit Kabelbindern. Zweitere nicht so flexibel, aber - denke ich - besser auf den Nerve-Hinterbau "tunebar".
> 
> www.full-windsor.com
> 
> Alternative Vorschläge weiterhin hartelijk welkom



Na dann bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Ass saver


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Na dann bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Ass saver



Da ich den Ass Saver schon einige Zeit und Touren länger fahre, weiß ich um die Minimalst-Schutzfunktion, ist also kein Vergleich  ach so, dein Sattel hat ist auch ohne "Loch", so das auch kein Schutz von unten nötig ist...

@ edit
Werde dann ASAP mit einem subtanziellen Erfahrungsbericht zum Full Windsor FoldnFix rückmelden, falls für jemanden von Interesse


----------



## GeorgeP (27. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da ich den Ass Saver schon einige Zeit und Touren länger fahre, weiß ich um die Minimalst-Schutzfunktion, ist also kein Vergleich  ach so, dein Sattel hat ist auch ohne "Loch", so das auch kein Schutz von unten nötig ist...
> 
> @ edit
> Werde dann ASAP mit einem subtanziellen Erfahrungsbericht zum Full Windsor FoldnFix rückmelden, falls für jemanden von Interesse




Das Teil soll ja nur das gröbste abhalten und das tut es sehr gut. Die anderen Bleche sind mir einfach zu lang und fallen wegen iss nicht raus 
Von daher werd ich mich auch nicht weiter um irgendwelche Schutzbleche kümmern. 
Dreckig werd ich so oder so ,das Gesicht und der popes bleiben mit den minimal blechen weitgehend sauber und das reicht !


----------



## psyheiko (27. November 2013)

Wer von euch hat ein relativ "junges" Nerve Al 29 bzw. kann mir jemand sagen ob die aktuellen Modelle auf der Homepage schon die 2014er sind?
Ich meine eine Zeitlang waren auf der Seite mal die 2013er und die 2014 Nerve Al 29 untereinander gezeigt. Die 2013er etwas günstiger (Sparbuch).

Sind an den aktuellen Modellen schon die 2014er Fox Dämpfer und Gabeln verbaut?

Ich habe ein 9.9 bestellt will aber Remote für Dämpfer und Gabel! Das 9.9 SL ist erst im Januar verfügbar und hat Sram und Mavic Systemlaufräder. Will ich nicht! Darum das 9.9, aber leider fehlt die Remote Funktion. Die Gabel kann man für kleines Geld umrüsten. Bei dem Dämpfer nur den 2014er. Nicht den 2013er. 
Wenn ich nicht umrüsten kann muss ich einen neuen Dämpfer mit  Remote kaufen. 

Kann mal jemand bei seinem Bike den Hub und das Einbaumaß vom Dämpfer messen? Dann könnte ich schon mal das Netz oder die Börse nach guten Angeboten durchforsten 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## filiale (27. November 2013)

Die Modelle die Du auf der Homepage siehst sind nur noch die 2014. Inklusive der 2014 Federelemente. Das 9.9 2014 welches ich habe hat kein remote lock out. Weder am Dämpfer noch an der Gabel. Der Grund für das fehlen ist das vermutlich das Gewicht und die Optik (wieder mehr Züge). Außerdem ist das lockout kein lockout wie Du es aus der Vergangenheit kennst. Die Gabel ist bei der Stellung C schön hart, aber der Dämpfer nicht ansatzweise so "zu / hart" wie man es aus dem alten RP23 kennt.


----------



## psyheiko (27. November 2013)

Ok, danke! Also 2014er Modelle auf der Homepage. Sind bei Dir denn 2014er Dämpfer und Gabel verbaut. Kann man das überhaupt erkennen?
Das 9.9 hat keine Remote - habe ich ja auch so geschrieben.
Remote gibt es nur beim 9.9 SL.

Ich will das 9.9 aber mit Remote nachrüsten - darum meine Fragen zu dem Dämpfer und der Gabel bzw. Hub und Einbaumaß des Dämpfers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. November 2013)

Die Gabel ist mit Sicherheit eine 2014. Fox hat das Innenleben geändert (ich hatte die Gabel schon zerlegt um die Ölmenge zu checken und einen verbauten Spacer den ich erwartet hatte zu entfernen). Dabei waren Änderungen an der Gabel festzustellen.

Beim Dämpfer kann ich es Dir nicht sagen. Da dieser schon zur Reparatur war steht eventuell etwas auf der Rechnung, muß ich mal schauen ob da was mit 2014 erwähnt ist. Hub und Einbaulänge findet man auch in den Geo Daten auf der Homepage des Modells : http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3184#tab-reiter2


----------



## psyheiko (27. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp! Stimmt in den Geo Daten steht etwas zum Dämpfer.

Komisch mit der Gabel?! Das verbaute Modell gibt es auf der Homepage von Fox auch gar nicht bzw. immer nur mit Kashima-Beschichtung.
An dem 9.9 soll ja eine  									 																				Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Performance Fit										sein.
Auf den Bildern bei Canyon sind die Tauchrohre aber nicht gold sondern hell. Also ohne Kashima Beschichtung??
Scheint eine Sonderedition für Canyon zu sein oder der Text auf der Homepage ist falsch...

Trotzdem Danke für die Infos


----------



## filiale (27. November 2013)

Canyon verbaut OEM Gabeln, die sind speziell nur für Canyon angefertigt. Daher findet man diese nicht bei Fox auf der Homepage.


----------



## filiale (27. November 2013)

psyheiko schrieb:


> An dem 9.9 soll ja eine  									 																				Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Performance Fit										sein.



das ist auch so


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2013)

Xpedo Twin Tip Pins, passend für das Spry Pedal, am 19.11. über Ebay in Taiwan bestellt, heute angekommen. Link:
http://shop.xpedo.com/p/xmx-twin-tip-pins

Bin gespannt, ob es etwas bringt


----------



## Stable (27. November 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Xpedo Twin Tip Pins, passend für das Spry Pedal, am 19.11. über Ebay in Taiwan bestellt, heute angekommen. Link:
> http://shop.xpedo.com/p/xmx-twin-tip-pins
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob es etwas bringt


Da ich mir das Pedal auch bestellt habe, mal 'ne Frage: Taugen die Originalpins nichts? Ersatzpins sind glaub auch dabei, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2013)

Ein, zwei Pins mehr pro Seite wären noch tauglicher. Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## GeorgeP (27. November 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Da ich mir das Pedal auch bestellt habe, mal 'ne Frage: Taugen die Originalpins nichts? Ersatzpins sind glaub auch dabei, oder?




Ich hab ja den versuch gemacht mit 4 mm dünnen und durchgängigen pins etwas mehr grip rauszuholen.
Hat kaum eine verbesserung gebracht, will damit sagen das der grip mit den orginal pins und den 5.10 schon recht gut ist.

Das einzige was den grip etwas steigern könnte wäre ein pin mehr am pedal und zwar auf dem mittelsteg zum ende hin. Nur da ist nicht genug material um etwas einzuschrauben.

Mir reicht der grip erst einmal


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2013)

Ein solches Forum lebt ja von unterschiedlichen Meinungen und ErFAHRungen 

Ich behaupte mal, dass es die beiden alternativen Pins bei Xpedo nicht ohne Grund gibt. Heisst aber nicht, ob es spürbar etwas bringt...ich denke auch hier, der eine so - der andere so


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2013)

Operation Full Windsor Schutzblech und neue Pins abgeschlossen. Die Pins fühlen sich recht scharf an, wenn man so mit den Fingern drauf packt. Ob es in der Praxis etwas bringt, wird sich wohl morgen zeigen.
Und hier noch ein Foto mit Schutzblech, optisch gibts schlimmeres...auch hier abwarten, welchen Mehrwert es bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. Dezember 2013)

So nach heuttieger schlammschlacht ein kleiner zwichenbericht zu den pedalen.

Wie zu erwarten entfernt sich so langsam der schriftzug, die lager laufen jetzt sehr leicht und anscheinend auch etwas "rau"
Werd das jetzt nochwas beobachten, wenn es schlimmer wird werden sie erst einmal geöffnet und neu geschmiert !

Finde es immer wieder verwunderlich das nach solch einer emenser schlampackung die schaltung noch so sauber funktioniert !

Ach ja der RaRa und der RoRo haben für diese verhältnisse auch noch einen guten job gemacht.

Aber ab morgen kommt definitiv der Winter LRS rein !


----------



## Scholzi (1. Dezember 2013)

magnil schrieb:


> I have tried to see it and had my friend help me. We can see a small difference between T and D but no difference between C and T.


Magnil, which "CUSTOM TUNE ID do you find on your rear shock? Last week I bought for my AL 29 a Fox Float CTD Boostvalve Factory 2014 trail adjust 184,1 x 44,45 (not the OEM-Canyon version) This one have the CUSTOM TUNE ID *CGX9*. I think the compression stroke is different between the OEM and "original" version.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ablösen des Schriftzugs hatte ich schon geschrieben, nach der ersten Tour um den Nürburgring...ich sag ja immer, kommt drauf an, wie hart man fährt  
Lagerlauf noch keine negative Beobachtung. Neue Pins gefühlt mehr Druck in die Pedale möglich, jedenfalls solange die Zehen nicht gefroren waren 

Finde die Xpedo gut  Full Windsor Schmutzfänger hat auch recht effektiv heut seinen Dienst getan, immer mal wieder etwas verrutscht, was aber mit Neoprenstreifen - Kettenschützer kaufen und zerschnibbeln - behoben sein dürfte. Habe das gleiche auch schon beim Bionicon c.guide v.02 erFAHRen 

Na, dann auch weiterhin gutes Gelingen dir beim Grundlagentraining für die Herausforderung im kommenden Jahr


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Dezember 2013)

Ist gar nicht so einfach bei dem mistwetter und dem matschigen untergrund vernüpftig grundlage zu fahren, aber ok ich wollt das ja so.

Schau mal ob sich deine pedale auch sehr leicht drehen lassen oder ob sie immer noch so schön straff sind.


----------



## magnil (2. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Magnil, which "CUSTOM TUNE ID do you find on your rear shock? Last week I bought for my AL 29 a Fox Float CTD Boostvalve Factory 2014 trail adjust 184,1 x 44,45 (not the OEM-Canyon version) This one have the CUSTOM TUNE ID *CGX9*. I think the compression stroke is different between the OEM and "original" version.



I have sent my bike to Canyon for a repair so I can not check now. Will check when I get it back.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der seinen Canyon Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz günstig abgeben würde? Danke.


----------



## Ritzibi (5. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der seinen Canyon Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz günstig abgeben würde? Danke.



Ich


----------



## ichbinstom (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,

Hab soeben unter einem Anflug von Langeweile ein kleines Gabelservice inkl. Spacer entfernen durchgeführt. Dank der Anleitung von GeorgeP und den Fox Ölen von Filiale hat das alles sensationell geklappt. Ca. 20 min . Gabel spricht butterweich an und die 10mm mehr Federweg machen rein optisch schon was her. Werde dann zum Wochenende einen ersten Testritt machen und auch gleich noch die neuen Anbauteile( XT Bremsanlage VR/HR 200/180 + Kindshock Supernatural 425 mm, 125 mm Travel) ausprobieren.
Bin gespannt ob man die 10 mm mehr Federweg großartig bemerkt.:

Also nochmal Danke GeorgeP Danke Filliale


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Hab soeben unter einem Anflug von Langeweile ein kleines Gabelservice inkl. Spacer entfernen durchgeführt. Dank der Anleitung von GeorgeP und den Fox Ölen von Filiale hat das alles sensationell geklappt. Ca. 20 min . Gabel spricht butterweich an und die 10mm mehr Federweg machen rein optisch schon was her. Werde dann zum Wochenende einen ersten Testritt machen und auch gleich noch die neuen Anbauteile( XT Bremsanlage VR/HR 200/180 + Kindshock Supernatural 425 mm, 125 mm Travel) ausprobieren.
> Bin gespannt ob man die 10 mm mehr Federweg großartig bemerkt.:
> ...




Na keine ursache und viel spaß auf dem trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Dezember 2013)

Gut geschmiert fährt es sich einfach besser


----------



## joe1702 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Interessiere mich stark für das 9.9 
Von der Ausstattung und vom Gewicht finde ich es sehr spannend. 
Welche verstellbare  Sattelstütze würdet ihr mir empfehlen und mit welcher  verstellbaren Länge ?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Interessiere mich stark für das 9.9
> Von der Ausstattung und vom Gewicht finde ich es sehr spannend.
> Welche verstellbare  Sattelstütze würdet ihr mir empfehlen und mit welcher  verstellbaren Länge ?




Mit einer Rock Shocks Reverb oder einer Kindshock LEV machst du bestimmt nichts falsch, beide sind stufenloß verstellbar!

Ich bin 186m und hab eine schrittlänge von 87cm und komme top mit den 125mm verstellbereich aus.

Denke da ist am ende der preis endscheident!


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Hab soeben unter einem Anflug von Langeweile ein kleines Gabelservice inkl. Spacer entfernen durchgeführt.



hat das schonmal einer an der Factory Gabel gemacht?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Dezember 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> hat das schonmal einer an der Factory Gabel gemacht?




Der kleine gabel service funtioniert genau so incl. spacer entfernen, sofern es sich um eine 2013 gabel handelt !


----------



## psyheiko (6. Dezember 2013)

@ George:
Welche Rahmenhöhe fährst Du noch mal?
L oder etwa M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (6. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der kleine gabel service funktioniert genau so incl. Spacer entfernen, sofern es sich um eine 2013 Gabel handelt !



jepp 2013... 2014 ist ja keine Factory mehr im 9.9er verbaut...


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Dezember 2013)

psyheiko schrieb:


> @ George:
> Welche Rahmenhöhe fährst Du noch mal?
> L oder etwa M?




Einen M rahmen




Power-Valve schrieb:


> jepp 2013... 2014 ist ja keine Factory mehr im 9.9er verbaut...




Na dann viel spaß beim servicen


----------



## joe1702 (6. Dezember 2013)

was ist denn eine factory ?

Beim mir hat der Canyon Konfigurator bei einer SL von 89 und einer größe von 178cm einen L Rahmen ausgespuckt 
Wie kommst du dann bei deiner Größe auf einen M Rahmen?


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> was ist denn eine factory ?
> 
> Beim mir hat der Canyon Konfigurator bei einer SL von 89 und einer größe von 178cm einen L Rahmen ausgespuckt
> Wie kommst du dann bei deiner Größe auf einen M Rahmen?



Ui, hast Du Dich da auch nicht vermessen mit der Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe gemessen und mit Wasserwaage ?) Das ist ja seeeeeeehr ungewöhnlich. Ich bin 183 / 89 und das ist schon sehr langbeinig. Fahre ein L und das paßt perfekt. Bei SL 89 ist das Problem daß die Sattelstütze so weit raus muß. Bei einem M Rahmen hat man da eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung. Daher habe ich ein L. Da sind es nur 5cm Sattelüberhöhung wenn alles unveränderte Originalteile sind (aus dem Karton heraus) bei SL89 und die Sattelhöhe korrekt eingestellt ist (bei SL 89 braucht man 79-80cm Sattelhöhe (gemessen von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante wo man draufsitzt). Bei einem M Rahmen wäre die Sattelüberhöhung somit deutlich mehr, ich schätze mal vorsichtig -> 8-9cm und mehr.


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> was ist denn eine factory ?



Fox hat drei Produktlinien: 
Von guenstig-->teuer: 
Evolution, Performance, Factory

Die unterscheiden sich z.b. durch die Art und Anzahl der Einstellmoeglichkeiten, Art der Daempfung (Kartusche oder offenes Oelbad), Gewicht, Beschichtung etc. pp...

Siehe hier: http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks

Zum Teil lassen sich die Bike Hersteller aber auch "eigene" Konfiguration anfertigen. Stichwort OEM Gabeln. Diese gibt es dann nur ab und zu im freien Handel. (Auch Canyon bestueckt mit sowas seine Raeder, daher haben wir die 110mm Federweg)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## hobel007 (6. Dezember 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> hat das schonmal einer an der Factory Gabel gemacht?


Hi,
ich habe vor zwei Wochen, meine Factory Gabel nach der Anleitung von "GerorgeP" (Vielen dank für den Tip ) vom Spacer befreit und den Ölstand mal überprüft. Es hat wie bei allen andern auch, etwas Öl gefehlt. Und hat ohne Probleme, etwa eine halbe Stunde gedauert.
Hat einer von euch, mal mit die Vorbaulänge geändert(besseres Lenkverhalten und so...)?
Ich habe  den 90mm Vorbau gegen einen 80mm Vorbau getauscht,fühlt sich zwar schon besser an, aber ich denke da geht noch was.


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Dezember 2013)

hobel007 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch, mal mit die Vorbaulänge geändert(besseres Lenkverhalten und so...)?
> Ich habe  den 90mm Vorbau gegen einen 80mm Vorbau getauscht,fühlt sich zwar schon besser an, aber ich denke da geht noch was.



Ich denk ueber nen Lenker mit 20-30mm Rise nach. Bei mir ist aber wohl auch nur nen 70er Vorbau dran.

Hoeher haette ich es gern nen bisschen, naeher dran wird eng beim Wiegetritt bergauf...


----------



## joe1702 (6. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ui, hast Du Dich da auch nicht vermessen mit der Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe gemessen und mit Wasserwaage ?) Das ist ja seeeeeeehr ungewöhnlich. Ich bin 183 / 89 und das ist schon sehr langbeinig. Fahre ein L und das paßt perfekt. Bei SL 89 ist das Problem daß die Sattelstütze so weit raus muß. Bei einem M Rahmen hat man da eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung. Daher habe ich ein L. Da sind es nur 5cm Sattelüberhöhung wenn alles unveränderte Originalteile sind (aus dem Karton heraus) bei SL89 und die Sattelhöhe korrekt eingestellt ist (bei SL 89 braucht man 79-80cm Sattelhöhe (gemessen von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante wo man draufsitzt). Bei einem M Rahmen wäre die Sattelüberhöhung somit deutlich mehr, ich schätze mal vorsichtig -> 8-9cm und mehr.



Ich danke euch vielmals für die zahlreichen Infos  

Habe gerade noch mal den zettel von vermessen hervor gekramt 
Also sl ist 88 (fast richtig), bei 1,78m, thorso 66,armlänge 60

Und dann spuckt Canyon eben den l Rahmen aus 

Wenn ich nun ein sl von 86 mache komme ich auf m


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch vielmals für die zahlreichen Infos
> 
> Habe gerade noch mal den zettel von vermessen hervor gekramt
> Also sl ist 88 (fast richtig), bei 1,78m, thorso 66,armlänge 60
> ...



Ich hab eine SL von 87, armlänge von 65 sowie torso von 73 das PPS spuckt dann bei mir M aus.Ein L rad mit sehr kurzen vorbau würde mir auch sehr gut passen.
Hatte ich anfang des jahres mal ausgibig testen können.

Hab mich aber für den wendigeren rahmen entschieden, nur bei dir ist der L rahmen zu groß du hast ja im vergleich zu mir 5 cm kürzere arme.Damit du kein streckbank feeling bekommst müsstest du einen vorbau von nur 40mm montieren!

Mein tipp, mach eine probefahrt und lass dir am L rad mal einen kurzen vorbau montieren !

Bei einem M rad solltest du mit max spacer unter dem vorbau und einem lenke mit 25 rise zurchtkommen !


----------



## olihT (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin 

Ich bin mit den Schwalbe Reifen nicht mehr zufrieden. Die haben massiv abgebaut. Ich liebäugle mit X-King 2,4 oder MK II 2,4 bzw. Kombination aus beiden oder was aus dem Maxxis Lager. Den Ardent auf meinem 26er Cube finde ich ganz OK, das muss aber nicht heißen, dass die 29er Variante auch toll ist. 

Ich bin mit der Breite etwas unsicher. 2.2 oder 2.4 mit den original Mavic Crossride Felgen?

Gruß

Edit: Der neue Trail King gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin, ich finde keiner von beiden genannten Reifen hat am VR einen sonderlich guten Kurvengrip, vor allem nicht während dieser Jahreszeit bei wechselhaften schlechteren Bedingungen...Matsch, Schnee, Laub, feuchte Steine und Wurzeln...aber es gibt ausreichend Alternativen. Schau doch mal bei Speci nach, z.B. der Purgatory für vorne und der Ground Control für hinten.


----------



## Scholzi (7. Dezember 2013)

magnil schrieb:


> I have sent my bike to Canyon for a repair so I can not check now. Will check when I get it back.


 
Hallo,

habe mal meinen neuen Dämpfer (Fox Float Factory CTD BV-2014) montiert am Nerve AL 29-9.9-2014 betr. SAG bei den verschiedenen CTD-Einstellungen genau vermessen. Nachfolgend die Ergebnisse:

*Fahrergewicht: 87 kg*
*Druck: 180 psi/12,4 bar*
*Zugstufe: 6 Klicks offen (ausgehend von zu) *

*CTD          - SAG*
descend   - 9,0 mm/20%
trail-1      - 8,8 mm
trail-2      - 7,5 mm
trail-3      - 7,0 mm
climb       - 5,0 mm

Nach "Sprungtest" in Position trail-2 war der O-Ring 10 mm vom Endanschlag entfernt. D.h. Federweg wird auch optimal genutzt.
PS. Nach 6 Jahren mit unterschiedlichen FOX-Dämpfern, mein erster- mit wirklich deutlich spürbaren/messbaren Unterschieden in der Druckstufendämpfung entsprechend den Plattform (CTD)-Einstellungen.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Dezember 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich bin mit den Schwalbe Reifen nicht mehr zufrieden. Die haben massiv abgebaut. Ich liebäugle mit X-King 2,4 oder MK II 2,4 bzw. Kombination aus beiden oder was aus dem Maxxis Lager. Den Ardent auf meinem 26er Cube finde ich ganz OK, das muss aber nicht heißen, dass die 29er Variante auch toll ist.
> 
> ...




Wenn Conti, dann in 2,4" da diese in 2,2 sehr schmal ausfallen. Aber bei der Mavic felge mit 19mm innenmaulweite machen 2,4" breite pellen nicht wirklich sinn, da man mit dem luftdruck wieder zu hoch muß und somit traktion und grip einbüst!

Ein teufelskreis

Der Trailking in 2,2" für vorne ist eine gute wahl aber auch der Maxxis Highroller II 2,3 Maxxpro und der DHR II 2,3 für hinten.

Aber als ganzjahresbereifung ist die Speci kombi, die Trail Surfer vorgeschlagen hat, eine gute wahl. 
Fahre ich im moment auch, da mir mir der HR II und Co. einfach zu schwer sind mit um die 900g!


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal meinen neuen Dämpfer (Fox Float Factory CTD BV-2014) montiert am Nerve AL 29-9.9-2014 betr. SAG bei den verschiedenen CTD-Einstellungen genau vermessen. Nachfolgend die Ergebnisse:
> 
> ...




Ich war gerade am überlegen was das für trail einstellungen sind, aber am factory dämpfer kann man ja die druckstufe nochmal fein einstellen.

Was ist denn bei dir der sprungtest, denn so sagt mir das jetzt mal nichts 

Ich hatte meinen dämpfer ja auch gleich zu anfang nach Toxo eingeschickt weil kein unterschied zwischen C und T war. Nach Rep. war dann auch ein deutlicher unterschied spürbar !

Allerdings scheint mein dämpfer nun an luftverlust zu leiden


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre zur Zeit vorne den Speci Butcher Control, bin SEHR zufrieden mit dem Reifen und durchgehende 50a Gummimischung hat bislang bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt keinerlei Probleme gemacht...von wegen Verhärtung...
Am HR werde ich in Bälde den Vee Rubber Trail Taker testen. Alles Frühjahr/Sommer-Kombi habe ich mir den Vee Rubber Speed R für hinten und den Hutchinson Squale für vorne ausgesucht. Beide Reifen wiegen um 700 Gramm und sollten bis Februar/März erhältlich sein.
Dann werde ich mich auch entscheiden, ob die Gabel wieder auf 110mm zurückgebaut wird oder ohne Kunststoffspacer bleibt.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre zur Zeit vorne den Speci Butcher Control, bin SEHR zufrieden mit dem Reifen und durchgehende 50a Gummimischung hat bislang bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt keinerlei Probleme gemacht...von wegen Verhärtung...
> Am HR werde ich in Bälde den Vee Rubber Trail Taker testen. Alles Frühjahr/Sommer-Kombi habe ich mir den Vee Rubber Speed R für hinten und den Hutchinson Squale für vorne ausgesucht. Beide Reifen wiegen um 700 Gramm und sollten bis Februar/März erhältlich sein.
> Dann werde ich mich auch entscheiden, ob die Gabel wieder auf 110mm zurückgebaut wird oder ohne Kunststoffspacer bleibt.




das verhärten hast du nur bei der 42st gummimischung und dann auch nur wenn überwiegend schnee auf dem trail liegt


----------



## olihT (7. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ein teufelskreis



Ich merke es gerade  Nuuuuuuun, welche Felge ist denn als Alternative zu empfehlen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2013)

Da es doch einige Leute gibt, die auf den serienmäßigen Mavic LRSen sogar den Hans Dampf fahren, und sich nicht über die geschilderten Probleme beklagen, scheint das so nicht Verallgemeinerbar zu sein 
Der richtige Luftdruck ist schon wichtig, und mindestens vernünftige Schläuche, z.B. Latex von Geax oder Michelin, und nicht diese schmalen Schwalbe 19A Pellen.
Also, ich würde für Conti 2.4 nicht extra einen zweiten LRS kaufen, ich würde aber auch nicht die Contis kaufen  gut, wer ausschließlich Waldautobahn fährt vielleicht...aber dafür braucht man auch kein Nerve 29 

Kurz und gut, es gibt unterschiedliche Ausprägungen von Materialfetischismus  Mir kommen auch schon Sattelklemmen für fast 60 Euro in den Sinn...kann mich aber noch selbst stoppen...kleiner Trost


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Dezember 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Ich merke es gerade  Nuuuuuuun, welche Felge ist denn als Alternative zu empfehlen?




Ist halt immer eine preisfrage und auch wie hart du Ã¼ber den trail fÃ¤hrst.

Ich hab mir den Amride25 als winter und AM LRS zusÃ¤tzlich gegÃ¶nnt, den bekommst du bei AS fÃ¼r 349â¬.
Ich bin mit dem aufbau sehr zufrieden, nur das angegebene gewicht von 1690g stimmt nicht. Das liegt eher bei 1760g, aber immer noch leichter wie die Mavic LR. 
Achja und einer innenmaulweite von 25mm was mehr als ausreichend ist.

Alternativ mit 23mm maulweite und 1630g dann die  Atmosphere XL D-Light fÃ¼rs selbe geld oder dann noch die Pacenti TL28 mit 1590g.

Etwas schmaler aber auch leichter und teurer die ZTR Crest 1490g bei 399â¬
oder die ZTR Arch EX etwas stabiler aber auch schwerer 1640g.

FÃ¼r mich war die Amride25 mit dem besten preis innenmaulweite gewichtsverhÃ¤ltniss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Da ich mir das Pedal auch bestellt habe, mal 'ne Frage: Taugen die Originalpins nichts?



Und schon da und schon gefahren? Wie lautet *deine *Antwort?


----------



## olihT (7. Dezember 2013)

Ok, ich muss mir da nochmal Gedanken machen.....aber Spaß kostet halt  In der Vergangenheit bin ich überwiegend Waldautobahn gefahren. Mit meinem 26er Hardtail ging da auch nicht viel aber seit ich das Nerve Nerve habe, merke ich durchaus das da mehr geht  .

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Dezember 2013)

*...radiergummi...*


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn Conti, dann in 2,4" da diese in 2,2 sehr schmal ausfallen.



Ja, bis auf den Raceking, der baut schön breit. Hat allerdings auch kaum Profil..


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern ein kleines bremsenupdate gemacht, das hatte ich schon länger vor aber 54 für eine bremsscheibe war mir doch zuviel.
Jetzt konnte ich zum stückpreis von 39 welche bekommen...

Kurze rede langer sinn, die bremse hat nochmal merklich an bremspower dazugewonnen und es bremmst jetzt auch schön gleichmäßig. Vorher war immer so ein leichtes ruckeln vorhanden.
Denke das lag an der form der Avid HS1 scheiben, achja kleiner nebenefekt die scheiben sind nochmal um 17g pro stück leichter.


----------



## Stable (8. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und schon da und schon gefahren? Wie lautet *deine *Antwort?


Leider noch nicht da ... Müßten aber demnächst hier eintreffen. Allerdings merke ich die 130 g mehr von meinen jetzigen Wellgos B87 nicht wirklich. Die laufen schon mal zuverlässig - und fast genau so straff wie am ersten Tag. Sind wahrscheinlich für meine Zwecke überdeminsioniert 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hab gestern ein kleines bremsenupdate gemacht,  das hatte ich schon länger vor aber 54 für eine bremsscheibe war mir  doch zuviel.
> Jetzt konnte ich zum stückpreis von 39 welche bekommen...
> 
> _*Vorher war immer so ein leichtes ruckeln vorhanden.*_


Das stört mich auch. Mit Einsatz einer Shimano SM-RT 66 Scheibe ging's auch nicht weg, das Quietschen schon. Bin gerade am überlegen, komplett auf SLX oder XT umzurüsten. Am anderen Bike funktioniert die XT seit Jahren prima ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Das stört mich auch. Mit Einsatz einer Shimano SM-RT 66 Scheibe ging's auch nicht weg, das Quietschen schon. Bin gerade am überlegen, komplett auf SLX oder XT umzurüsten. Am anderen Bike funktioniert die XT seit Jahren prima ...




Ich hab ja am Enduro auch die XT, ist eine absolute sorgloßbremse. Aber ich wollte der Elixir 7 nochmal eine chance geben.
War immer noch billiger wie auf XT bzw XTR abzugraden.

Mit den scheiben ist das leichte geruckel weg, wie ich schon schrieb scheint die ursache an dem designe, nicht runden scheiben, zu liegen.


----------



## Scholzi (8. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich war gerade am überlegen was das für trail einstellungen sind, aber am factory dämpfer kann man ja die druckstufe nochmal fein einstellen.
> 
> Was ist denn bei dir der sprungtest, denn so sagt mir das jetzt mal nichts
> 
> ...


Hatte keinen Sprunhügel parat, deshalb auf Pedalen stehend abstoßen und mit gesamten Gewicht auf den Sattel "fallen" lassen. But look out of your balls


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hatte keinen Sprunhügel parat, deshalb auf Pedalen stehend abstoßen und mit gesamten Gewicht auf den Sattel "fallen" lassen. But look out of your balls




ah ok


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mit den scheiben ist das leichte geruckel weg, wie ich schon schrieb scheint die ursache an dem designe, nicht runden scheiben, zu liegen.



Hi George,

ich weiß es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, dass es daran liegt. Das Ruckeln habe ich ja vorne auch, von deinem hattest du bislang gar nichts erzählt 
Warum dann hinten kein Ruckeln?  Bei mir hatten wir ja schon mal einen verglasten Original-Bremsbelag angeschliffen. Hast du deinen kontrolliert? Ich vermute stark, dass du auch direkt auf TruckerCo gewechselt hast, mit der Formula-Scheibe.

Gut, dass seit einiger Zeit auch bei mir schon eine liegt, dann können wir das ja mal bei Gelegenheit nachholen 

LG R.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi George,
> 
> ich weiß es nicht, ich glaub es nicht, dass es daran liegt. Das Ruckeln habe ich ja vorne auch, von deinem hattest du bislang gar nichts erzählt
> Warum dann hinten kein Ruckeln?  Bei mir hatten wir ja schon mal einen verglasten Original-Bremsbelag angeschliffen. Hast du deinen kontrolliert? Ich vermute stark, dass du auch direkt auf TruckerCo gewechselt hast, mit der Formula-Scheibe.
> ...




Ich hab an meinen belägen nichts gemacht,es sind immer noch die orginalen beläge.
Hinten merkst du das nicht so, da ja alles star ist!

Da ich ja nur die scheiben getauscht habe, kann es ja nur an den scheiben liegen.
Zudem hat die bremskraft auch zugenommen, das selbe konnte ich bei meiner XT bremse auch feststellen.
Da waren auch die HS1 scheiben verebaut, nach dem wechsel auf Magura scheiben hatte ich auch eine verbesserte bremsleistung.

Wie gesagt es wird die kombination aus formgebung und material sein.

Jep wenn du mal zeit hast kommst du einfach vorbei, dann bauen wir dir das um.


----------



## joe1702 (8. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich hab eine SL von 87, armlänge von 65 sowie torso von 73 das PPS spuckt dann bei mir M aus.Ein L rad mit sehr kurzen vorbau würde mir auch sehr gut passen.
> Hatte ich anfang des jahres mal ausgibig testen können.
> 
> Hab mich aber für den wendigeren rahmen entschieden, nur bei dir ist der L rahmen zu groß du hast ja im vergleich zu mir 5 cm kürzere arme.Damit du kein streckbank feeling bekommst müsstest du einen vorbau von nur 40mm montieren!
> ...



vielen dank für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe am Freitag noch mal mit dem Canyon Verkauf an der Hotline telefoniert.
Der Berater meinte genau das selbe wie du, dass der L Rahmen zu groß wäre und ich unbedingt einen M Rahmen nehmen solle. 
Das PPS reagiert sehr stark auf die SL, was bei meiner Körpergröße eher nicht von Vorteil ist und deshalb der M Rahmen empfehlenswert ist. 

Kurze Frage (hoffe sie ist nicht dämlich  ), wie kommst du auf den Lenker mit 25 rise? gibt es hierzu Formeln oder ist das Erfahrungswert? 

viele grüße joe


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine sehr ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe am Freitag noch mal mit dem Canyon Verkauf an der Hotline telefoniert.
> Der Berater meinte genau das selbe wie du, dass der L Rahmen zu groß wäre und ich unbedingt einen M Rahmen nehmen solle.
> Das PPS reagiert sehr stark auf die SL, was bei meiner Körpergröße eher nicht von Vorteil ist und deshalb der M Rahmen empfehlenswert ist.
> 
> ...




Ist ein erfahrungswert, du wirst bei einem M rad die sattelstütze schon recht weit ausziehen müssen, aber damit du eine nicht so extreme sattelüberhöhung hast musst du max spacer(20mm) fahren und dann halt einen lenker mit 25mm rise.

Ich hab im vergleich zu dir 2cm weniger schrittlänge und fahre 15mm spacer sowie einen lenker mit 20mm rise. Sollte also bei dir dann mit 10mm mehr lenkerhöhe ganz gut ausgehen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Dezember 2013)

Nicht vergessen: Deine Gabel baut auch einen Zentimeter höher, wodurch die von dir errechnete Erhöhung von 10mm bei ihm wieder obsolet ist


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: Deine Gabel baut auch einen Zentimeter höher, wodurch die von dir errechnete Erhöhung von 10mm bei ihm wieder obsolet ist




die sattelüberhöhung bleibt aber die selbe, nur die absolute lenkerhöhe ist eine andere


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Dezember 2013)

Er hat weiterhin 2 cm mehr Schritt und Sattelüberhöhung, gegenüber dir, das stimmt 

Edit, die zehnte :
M-Rahmen sollte gesetzt sein, jedoch wahrscheinlich individuelle Anpassung der Sitzposition notwendig. Die kürzeren Arme und die Torsolänge kommen M entgegen; die längeren Beine könnte man ein Stück mit flachem Pedal, wie z.B. Xpedo Spry, ausgleichen. Ein steilerer Vorbau wäre noch eine weitere Option, und/oder auch ein Lenker mit stärkerer Kröpfung.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burneddd (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
Möchte bei meinem nerve 2013 7.9 al29er das kleine dämpfer und gabelservice selbst machen. Dämpfer ist klar. Aber bei der Gabel bin ich unsicher. Kann man an der selbst rumbasteln (evo ctd)?  Und brauch ich das rote oder grüne Fox Öl? Hab auch weiter vorn die Anleitung GeorgeP durchgelesen. Ist mir aber nicht klar ob das für meine Gabel auch gilt.
Danke im vorraus mal.


----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2013)

Du brauchst für den kleinen Service das grüne Öl dazu. Das rote Öl ist nur für den großen Service wenn die Dämpferkartusche neu befüllt werden soll. Und natürlich brauchste das blaue Öl für die Luftkammer in Gabel und Dämpfer.

Das Thema Gabelservice wurde hier wirklich im Detail in den darauffolgenden Seiten besprochen. Was ist denn da unklar ?


----------



## Power-Valve (10. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte der Elixir 7 nochmal eine chance geben.



Ich hab an allen meinen Avid Bremsen Trickstuff Belaege verbaut. Das leichte Rubbeln von den Scheiben aendert sich nicht, allerdings quietschen die deutlich weniger und lassen sich besser dosieren...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Und natürlich brauchste das blaue Öl für die Luftkammer in Gabel und Dämpfer.


Man kann auch das vorhandene mit einer Spritze abziehen und wiederverwenden.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Dezember 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich hab an allen meinen Avid Bremsen Trickstuff Belaege verbaut. Das leichte Rubbeln von den Scheiben aendert sich nicht, allerdings quietschen die deutlich weniger und lassen sich besser dosieren...




Ich schrieb ja das es nicht von den belägen kommt, sondern das designe der scheiben dafür verantwortlich ist und wahrscheinlich auch das material.

Mit Kreisrunden Formula scheiben und orginal organischen belägen ist das leichte rubeln weg.
Die bremse lässt sich nun optimal dosieren und ist noch etwas bissiger geworden !

Mit den trickstuffbelagen habe ich so meine zwiespältige erfahrung gemacht.

Auf der Elixir CR war ich sehr zufieden damit, auf meiner Elixir 9 hatte ich einen sehr hohen verschleiß und auf meiner XT mit Magura Storm SL scheiben war das ein einziges gerappel und gequitsche sodas ich wieder orginal shimano resin beläge eingebaut habe !

Wenn die orginalen avid runter sind werde ich die truckerco Organic Semi-Metallic einbauen KLICK bei dem preis kann man das schon mal ausprobieren 




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kann auch das vorhandene mit einer Spritze abziehen und wiederverwenden.



leider ist da zu wenig drinn, bei dir waren es ja auch nur 2ml wenns hoch kommt !


----------



## Burneddd (10. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kann auch das vorhandene mit einer Spritze abziehen und wiederverwenden.



ok danke


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Dezember 2013)

Burneddd schrieb:


> ok danke




besorg dir aber dennoch die 5ml, weil da wird so gut wie nix drinn sein!


----------



## Burneddd (10. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> besorg dir aber dennoch die 5ml, weil da wird so gut wie nix drinn sein!



Hab mir das Air Seal Kit von Fox geordert. Da sind die 5ml dabei.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Dezember 2013)

Burneddd schrieb:


> Hab mir das Air Seal Kit von Fox geordert. Da sind die 5ml dabei.




das hättest du aber jetzt noch nicht gebraucht, naja jetzt hast du es schon mal da und kannst es dann verwenden wenn es nötig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kann auch das vorhandene mit einer Spritze abziehen und wiederverwenden.



da ist doch bekanntlich viel zu wenig drin. also zu wenig blau (was egal ist da im dust wiper kit ja nun 5ml mitgeliefert werden) und auch zu wenig grün, max. 10-15ml sind drin und 30ml pro seite gehört rein. den dust wiper kit braucht man auch nicht nach einem jahr wechseln, das wäre rausgeschmissenes geld

aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2013)

das gestrige wetter war einfach zu schön


----------



## Scholzi (11. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> das gestrige wetter war einfach zu schön


Schönes Foto!
Ist der Fender hinten auch ein Marsh Guard?


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Schönes Foto!
> Ist der Fender hinten auch ein Marsh Guard?




Merci

Das teil heist ASS Saver


----------



## psyheiko (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss noch mal wegen dem verbauten Fox Dämpfer was fragen.

Ich will an dem 9.9 gerne die Lenkerfernbedienung für den Dämpfer nachrüsten. Canyon baut von Werk nichts um und verweist auf Toxoholics. Von den Toxoholics gibt es aber keine Antworten auf meine Mails und Anfragen. Der Service da ist echt bescheiden...
Habe es mehrfach probiert und nach 2 Wochen keine Antwort

Den Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage nach hat der Dämpfer ja 184 Einbaulänge und 44 mm Hub.
Von Fox gibt es nen Dämpfer der Remotetauglich ist mit 190 mm Einbaulänge und 51 mm Hub. Passt der dann oder müssen die Maße genau überein stimmen? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Was ist denn mit einem RockShox Monarch XX 21014? Der ist ja deutlich günstiger als ein Fox mit Remote.
Fox liegt preislich bei 660,- komplett und der RockShox bei 250,- komplett. Canyon verbaut beim neuen Lux CF ja auch die RockShox Dinger. können ja nicht viel schlechter sein, oder?
http://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Daempfer-Monarch-XX-2014-mit-XLoc-Remote


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2013)

psyheiko schrieb:


> Ich muss noch mal wegen dem verbauten Fox Dämpfer was fragen.
> 
> Ich will an dem 9.9 gerne die Lenkerfernbedienung für den Dämpfer nachrüsten. Canyon baut von Werk nichts um und verweist auf Toxoholics. Von den Toxoholics gibt es aber keine Antworten auf meine Mails und Anfragen. Der Service da ist echt bescheiden...
> Habe es mehrfach probiert und nach 2 Wochen keine Antwort
> ...




Du musst die dämpferlänge beibegalten !

Was du bräuchtest wäre nur das dämpferoberteil damit du die remote ansteuerung hast, es gibt aber auch einen fox evo dämpfer mit remote.

Hab ich hier mal irgendwo verlinkt!






Den RS dämpfer kannst du auch verwenden, der muss dann das richtige tune haben und die dämpferbuchsen nicht vergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (11. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> und auch zu wenig grün, max. 10-15ml sind drin und 30ml pro seite gehört rein.



Ich hab doch vor kurzem den Spacer an meiner Gabel entfernt und dann auch gleich die Öle am linken Gabelholm(Luftseite) gewechselt und aufgefüllt.
Und jetzt die Blöde Frage. Hätte Ich die Öle auch im rechten Holm (CTD Seite) wechseln und aufüllen müssen


----------



## psyheiko (11. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du musst die dämpferlänge beibegalten !
> 
> Was du bräuchtest wäre nur das dämpferoberteil damit du die remote ansteuerung hast, es gibt aber auch einen fox evo dämpfer mit remote.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, GeorgeP. Buchsenset ist klar, aber was ist der richtige Tune. Muss ich den bei Canyon erfragen und dann an den Händler des RS Monarch weitergeben? So was schreibt der nämlich auch auf seiner HP.


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Ich hab doch vor kurzem den Spacer an meiner Gabel entfernt und dann auch gleich die Öle am linken Gabelholm(Luftseite) gewechselt und aufgefüllt.
> Und jetzt die Blöde Frage. Hätte Ich die Öle auch im rechten Holm (CTD Seite) wechseln und aufüllen müssen



ja. auf der CTD seite ist einmal das rote öl in der geschlossenen dämpferkartusche (CTD) und das grüne öl das im tauchrohr die standrohre und die dust wiper schmiert. also kommt auch auf die rechte CTD seite 30ml grünes öl.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Ich hab doch vor kurzem den Spacer an meiner Gabel entfernt und dann auch gleich die Öle am linken Gabelholm(Luftseite) gewechselt und aufgefüllt.
> Und jetzt die Blöde Frage. Hätte Ich die Öle auch im rechten Holm (CTD Seite) wechseln und aufüllen müssen




Ich vermute mal du hattest die gabel nicht auseinander gehabt, das heist du hast nur die Aireinheit nach oben raus gezogen, wenn nein dann reicht das was du gemacht hast.

Sinniger wäre aber gewesen einen kleinen service gleich mit zu machen, so wie Filiale es beschrieben hat.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2013)

psyheiko schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, GeorgeP. Buchsenset ist klar, aber was ist der richtige Tune. Muss ich den bei Canyon erfragen und dann an den Händler des RS Monarch weitergeben? So was schreibt der nämlich auch auf seiner HP.




Der tune errechnet sich erst einmal aus dem übersetzungsverhältniss der dämpferwipper. Liegt so bei 2,48, dann schaut man in einer tabelle nach und sieht welcher tune am besten zum dämpfer passt.

Am besten mal mit Sport Import tel., die sollten dir dann weiterhelfen!


----------



## ichbinstom (11. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> ja. auf der CTD seite ist einmal das rote öl in der geschlossenen dämpferkartusche (CTD) und das grüne öl das im tauchrohr die standrohre und die dust wiper schmiert. also kommt auch auf die rechte CTD seite 30ml grünes öl.



 da sieht man wieder wie doof man(ich) eigentlich ist wenn mann stur 
nach anleitung arbeitet und nicht nachdenkt. 
kann ich den rechten holm  (CTD Seite) auf die gleiche art öffnen wie die 
Luftseite? Also unten aufschrauben - öl ablassen - neues öl rein - zugeschraubt - fertisch.
Oder muss ich CTD Kartusche auch ausbauen?
Mir geht es derzeit nur um die richtigen Ölmengen in der Gabel. Sollte ich überpüfen ob genügend rotes fox fluid in der CTD ist?


----------



## ichbinstom (11. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal du hattest die gabel nicht auseinander gehabt, das heist du hast nur die Aireinheit nach oben raus gezogen, wenn nein dann reicht das was du gemacht hast.
> 
> Sinniger wäre aber gewesen einen kleinen service gleich mit zu machen, so wie Filiale es beschrieben hat.



Ich hatte nur die Luftseite offen um den spacer zu entfernen dabei habe ich eben auch mal schnell das grüne und blaue öl nachgefüllt.

sollte ich vernünftiger weise auch die CTD seite öffnen


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> da sieht man wieder wie doof man(ich) eigentlich ist wenn mann stur
> nach anleitung arbeitet und nicht nachdenkt.
> kann ich den rechten holm  (CTD Seite) auf die gleiche art öffnen wie die
> Luftseite? Also unten aufschrauben - öl ablassen - neues öl rein - zugeschraubt - fertisch.
> ...



wenn du nur unten die CTD seite aufschraubst passiert gar nix. du mußt auch die luftseite unten aufschrauben weil ja beiden standrohre mit der gabelbrücke verbunden sind und das öl nur dann unten rauskommt, wenn du mit einem hammer unten gegen die beiden abgeschraubten gewinde schlägst (bitte nur mit aufgeschraubter mutter auf die gewinde schlagen). somit sind dann aber beide seiten wieder offen, wenn du also die gabel umkippst suppt es aus beiden seiten raus. du mußt also die luftseite, nachdem du unten gegen die gewinde geschlagen hast um diese mit dem hammer ca. 5mm reinzuschlagen und zu lösen, beim rumdrehen der gabel auf der luftseite einen finger auf das loch halten damit für die 1 minute nur das grüne öl aus der ctd seite rausläuft...dann wieder auf den kopf stellen und auf der ctd seite das grüne öl mit 30ml auffüllen und wieder alles festschrauben. klingt etwas kompliziert, ist aber eine logische reihenfolge.

das rote öl tauscht du mal besser nicht. da kannste ne doktorarbeit drüber schreiben um die kartusche zu zerlegen und aufzufüllen. das ist auch nach einem jahr noch nicht notwendig.


----------



## ichbinstom (11. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich alles recht logisch an. Jetzt nur für mich und mein Verständniss.
Ich kann die Luftseite einzeln aufschrauben und das Öl Wechseln aber bei der CTD Seite muss ich beide aufschrauben??
Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt: Ich lasse die luft aus der Gabel ab und drücke die Gabel zusammen - dann schraube ich an der CTD seite unten die rote Kappe und die Mutter ab - schlage auf das Gewinde - dann ziehe ich die gabel wieder auseinander und das Gewinde sollte dann soweit in den Holm ruschten dass das Öl ausläuft - 30ml grünes Öl rein - zusammengedrückt - muttern + Kappe aufgeschraubt.
Oder übersehe ich was??


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hört sich alles recht logisch an. Jetzt nur für mich und mein Verständniss.
> Ich kann die Luftseite einzeln aufschrauben und das Öl Wechseln aber bei der CTD Seite muss ich beide aufschrauben??
> Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt: Ich lasse die luft aus der Gabel ab und drücke die Gabel zusammen - dann schraube ich an der CTD seite unten die rote Kappe und die Mutter ab - schlage auf das Gewinde - dann ziehe ich die gabel wieder auseinander und das Gewinde sollte dann soweit in den Holm ruschten dass das Öl ausläuft - 30ml grünes Öl rein - zusammengedrückt - muttern + Kappe aufgeschraubt.
> Oder übersehe ich was??




so kannst du das machen, nur das du die mutter wieder ein stück auf das gewinde aufschrauben musst. Warum siehst du dann wenn du den roten verstellknopf abgeschraubt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (11. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> so kannst du das machen, nur das du die mutter wieder ein stück auf das gewinde aufschrauben musst. Warum siehst du dann wenn du den roten verstellknopf abgeschraubt hast.




OK, werde das so machen. danke für die Infos


----------



## Stable (13. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich hab ja am Enduro auch die XT, ist eine absolute sorgloÃbremse. Aber ich wollte der Elixir 7 nochmal eine chance geben.
> War immer noch billiger wie auf XT bzw XTR abzugraden.
> 
> Mit den scheiben ist das leichte geruckel weg, wie ich schon schrieb scheint die ursache an dem designe, nicht runden scheiben, zu liegen.


Hab mal testweise - und um nicht zu viel Geld zu riskieren (19.90 â¬) - die einteilige Version heute vorn verbaut, die zudem 15 g leichter ist als die HS1. Erster Test im GelÃ¤nde lÃ¤sst Hoffnung aufkommen. Muss allerdings noch eingefahren und richtig rangenommen werden. Mal sehn ...


----------



## astmonster3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

hi, 
bin neu in diesem thread und habe keine zeit 89 seiten zu durchforsten... 

hier haben leute ihre 110mm gabel auf 120mm gebracht, richtig ? 
gibts dazu ne genaue anleitung mit bildern (wie bei rock shox die service pdfs vllt) ? 

gibts ne explosionszeichnung von den gablen ? 

garantiemäßig ist dann aber nichtsmehr wenn man das macht, oder meint ihr man könnte sagen die war schon so ? ^^


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> bin neu in diesem thread und habe keine zeit 89 seiten zu durchforsten...
> 
> hier haben leute ihre 110mm gabel auf 120mm gebracht, richtig ?
> ...



Aber zeit um die letzten 10 seiten im schnelldurchlauf nach bildern zu durchsuchen mußte mitbringen, das dauert 1 minute und ist schneller als diese frage zu schreiben.


----------



## Stable (13. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> bin neu in diesem thread und habe keine zeit 89 seiten zu durchforsten...
> 
> hier haben leute ihre 110mm gabel auf 120mm gebracht, richtig ?
> ...


Les' mal ab Seite 74. Es geht allerdings um die 2013er und 2014er Gabeln. Letztere sind "etwas anders", haben den Spacer nicht mehr. Die Fragen zur Garantie werden da auch erörtert ...


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2013)

seite 74 und die folgenden 10


----------



## Stable (13. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> seite 74 und die folgenden 10


 @filiale, wir sollten uns syncronisieren ;-)


----------



## joe1702 (13. Dezember 2013)

Abend zusammen 

Wollte euch  um mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen was meine Größen Wahl betrifft. Habe mich für m entschieden, nachdem mir dies einstimmig empfohlen wurde. Danke noch mal für die ausführliche Beratung. Ihr seid echt spitze  

Heute kam die Versand Meldung von canyon, dass mein 9.9 er unterwegs ist :-D 

Nun mal schauen wie es sich fährt. 

Vielleicht werde ich mich dann anschließend mal an GeorgeP seinen Gewichts Optimierungen mal näher anschauen  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## astmonster3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

danke

zu seite 74 wäre ich wahrscheinlich gekommen nachdem ich mit seiten 1-73 durch gewesen wäre^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht dumm sterben, der spacer ist seitens von Canyon verbaut damit das fahrwerk vorne wie hinten 110mm federweg hat.



der spacer ist von canyon eingebaut ? meint ihr wirklich die bauen die gabeln um ?


----------



## Stable (13. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> der spacer ist von canyon eingebaut ? meint ihr wirklich die bauen die gabeln um ?


Die bauen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit garnichts ein, sondern geben dem Zulieferer die Vorgaben, wie sie es gern hätten ... Der schaut dann, wie er das Bestehende ohne größeren Mehraufwand modifizieren kann ...


----------



## astmonster3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

macht iwie sinn... wobei das natürlich nicht das extrem wenige öl erklären würde... 

habe mal meine nachgemessen, 2014 nerve 8.9 (gleiche gabel wie das 9.9 , laut datenblatt) .... die sichtbaren tauchrohre haben genau 115mm , definitiv keine 120mm travel


----------



## Stable (13. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> macht iwie sinn... wobei das natürlich nicht das extrem wenige öl erklären würde...
> 
> habe mal meine nachgemessen, 2014 nerve 8.9 (gleiche gabel wie das 9.9 , laut datenblatt) .... die sichtbaren tauchrohre haben genau 115mm , definitiv keine 120mm travel


2014 ... Da wirst du wohl mit 115 mm leben müssen. Funktioniert aber auch ganz gut


----------



## astmonster3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> 2014 ... Da wirst du wohl mit 115 mm leben müssen. Funktioniert aber auch ganz gut



bin aus meinem yellowstone hardtail an mehr gewöhnt^^

auf der fox hp gibts entweder 100mm oder 120mm, wenns mit den 115 gemessen stimmt, wovon ich einfach mal ausgeh weil ichs nunmal gemessen hab, müssen sies ja iwie reduzieren
http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=wheel&v1=29&ref=topnav


----------



## Stable (14. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> bin aus meinem yellowstone hardtail an mehr gewöhnt^^
> 
> auf der fox hp gibts entweder 100mm oder 120mm, wenns mit den 115 gemessen stimmt, wovon ich einfach mal ausgeh weil ichs nunmal gemessen hab, müssen sies ja iwie reduzieren
> http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=forks&f1=wheel&v1=29&ref=topnav


Du solltest doch ab Seite 74 lesen : Da steht erstens was über die Erfahrungen der Leute, die 2014er Gabeln auf hatten, zudem noch die Vermutung von @_George_, dass Fox das nicht mehr über einen Spacer anpasst, sondern ähnlich zu anderen Gabelproduzenten über die Länge der Lufteinheit ...
Dass der 1 cm wirklich spürbar ist, glaub ich persönlich nicht so recht. Zwischen der 100er Magura meines Red Bull und der 110er Fox meines Canyons merke ich keine großen Unterschiede. Im Labor wird's schon auffallen, im Blindtest eher nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (14. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, die 2014 gabel werden jetzt über den Airshaft getravelt, man müsste einen Airschaft von einer 120mm gabel verbauen.


----------



## Scholzi (14. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Richtig, die 2014 gabel werden jetzt über den Airshaft getravelt, man müsste einen Airschaft von einer 120mm gabel verbauen.


 
Oder direkt dieses schöne Teil kaufen und einbauen http://www.jensonusa.com/Bicycle-Suspension-Forks/Fox-32-Float-120-CTD-29-Fork-2014 leider versenden sie wegen "Gebietsschutz" nicht nach Europa und deshalb müssen wir für das gleiche Teil in Europa  1050.- zahlen  Habe die Gabel über dienstliche USA-Kontakte dort gekauft und >40% gespart. Sie liegt noch bei meinem Kollegen in Colorado, er bringt sie im Januar mit nach Österreich. Bestellung u. Zahlung über PayPal war problemlos, man braucht nur eine Lieferadresse in USA u. jemanden dort der die Gabel nach Europa bringt oder verschickt.


----------



## Scholzi (14. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Oder direkt dieses schöne Teil kaufen und einbauen http://www.jensonusa.com/Bicycle-Suspension-Forks/Fox-32-Float-120-CTD-29-Fork-2014 leider versenden sie wegen "Gebietsschutz" nicht nach Europa und deshalb müssen wir für das gleiche Teil in Europa  1050.- zahlen  Habe die Gabel über dienstliche USA-Kontakte dort gekauft und >40% gespart. Sie liegt noch bei meinem Kollegen in Colorado, er bringt sie im Januar mit nach Österreich. Bestellung u. Zahlung über PayPal war problemlos, man braucht nur eine Lieferadresse in USA u. jemanden dort der die Gabel nach Europa bringt oder verschickt.


*Ergänzung:* Habe in Kürze ein FOX CTD Performance 2014 "Fahrwerk" (Dämpfer/Gabel) aus meinem Nerve AL 29 9.9 zu verkaufen. Gabel habe ich noch servisiert (neues Seal Kit, 2x 30 ml 10wt Green, 5 ml Fox fluid)


----------



## astmonster3000 (14. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Du solltest doch ab Seite 74 lesen : Da steht erstens was über die Erfahrungen der Leute, die 2014er Gabeln auf hatten, zudem noch die Vermutung von @_George_, dass Fox das nicht mehr über einen Spacer anpasst, sondern ähnlich zu anderen Gabelproduzenten über die Länge der Lufteinheit ...
> Dass der 1 cm wirklich spürbar ist, glaub ich persönlich nicht so recht. Zwischen der 100er Magura meines Red Bull und der 110er Fox meines Canyons merke ich keine großen Unterschiede. Im Labor wird's schon auffallen, im Blindtest eher nicht ...



hab ich doch gemacht... da ist doch erstmal die anleitung wies bei der 2013er gabel funzt... 


der eine cm wird schon iwo spürbar sein... habe bei meiner rock shoxpsylo die möglichkeit die länge der gabel zu verstellen, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht wenn ich sie mal einen cm weiter raus hab, zumindest merk ichs... und ich bin sicher kein fahrwerksspezialist


----------



## Stable (14. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hab ich doch gemacht... da ist doch erstmal die anleitung wies bei der 2013er gabel funzt...
> 
> 
> der eine cm wird schon iwo spürbar sein... habe bei meiner rock shoxpsylo die möglichkeit die länge der gabel zu verstellen, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht wenn ich sie mal einen cm weiter raus hab, zumindest merk ichs... und ich bin sicher kein fahrwerksspezialist


 @filiale hat aber 'ne 2014er Gabel zerlegt ... Ich auch, allerdings ohne Bilder. Die gab's ja schon von @filiale ...


----------



## Stable (14. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Oder direkt dieses schöne Teil kaufen und einbauen http://www.jensonusa.com/Bicycle-Suspension-Forks/Fox-32-Float-120-CTD-29-Fork-2014 leider versenden sie wegen "Gebietsschutz" nicht nach Europa und deshalb müssen wir für das gleiche Teil in Europa  1050.- zahlen  Habe die Gabel über dienstliche USA-Kontakte dort gekauft und >40% gespart. Sie liegt noch bei meinem Kollegen in Colorado, er bringt sie im Januar mit nach Österreich. Bestellung u. Zahlung über PayPal war problemlos, man braucht nur eine Lieferadresse in USA u. jemanden dort der die Gabel nach Europa bringt oder verschickt.


Trotzdem ziemlich viel Geld für 1 cm mehr  Ich werde warten bis sich die Fox verabschiedet. Und ob's dann noch mal 'ne Fox wird ...?


----------



## astmonster3000 (15. Dezember 2013)

hat schonmal jemand ne talas eingebaut? mit 110-140mm damit hätte man dann einen normalen modus und einen berg runter spaß modus 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/290248-fox-34-talas-kashima-29-rlc-15mm-2012-110-140mm-as-new


----------



## storcky (15. Dezember 2013)

bevor du dir ne talas mit Bj vor 2014 besorgst beließ dich erst ein bisschen zu den...das Ansprechverhalten soll noch deutlich miserabler sein als das der float modelle.


----------



## astmonster3000 (15. Dezember 2013)

ich hab das bike ja grade erst, hab mich nicht über die gabel informiert da ich momentan erstmal das serienbike fahren will um dann zu sehen ob ich was ändern will und was genau... 
das mit der talas war einfach mal ne frage obs schon jemand gemacht hat und welche erfahrungen es in dem rahmen mit so einer gabel gibt


----------



## psyheiko (15. Dezember 2013)

Scholzi schrieb:


> *Ergänzung:* Habe in Kürze ein FOX CTD Performance 2014 "Fahrwerk" (Dämpfer/Gabel) aus meinem Nerve AL 29 9.9 zu verkaufen. Gabel habe ich noch servisiert (neues Seal Kit, 2x 30 ml 10wt Green, 5 ml Fox fluid)



 @Scholzi
Was für einen Dämpfer wirst du denn in Zukunft verbauen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (15. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> ich hab das bike ja grade erst, hab mich nicht über die gabel informiert da ich momentan erstmal das serienbike fahren will um dann zu sehen ob ich was ändern will und was genau...
> das mit der talas war einfach mal ne frage obs schon jemand gemacht hat und welche erfahrungen es in dem rahmen mit so einer gabel gibt




Das bike ist schon ganz gut von der GEO ausgelegt aber mehr wie 120mm an der front wird dir nicht unbedingt den fahrspaß erhöhen.
Denn das heck kommt dann einfach vom federweg nicht mehr mit, vorne haste dann 140mm federweg und bügelst alles weg und das heck haut ständig durch.

Auch ist die talas von ansprechen her etwas schlechter wie die float,es sind einfach ein paar dichtung mehr die den reibungswiederstand erhöhen!

Wenn du unbedingt etwas ändern möchtest, ich hab da so einen kleinen thread


----------



## Scholzi (15. Dezember 2013)

psyheiko schrieb:


> @_Scholzi_
> Was für einen Dämpfer wirst du denn in Zukunft verbauen?
> @psyheiko Ich habe bereits diesen Dämpfer verbaut http://www.bike-components.de/produ...just-Boost-Valve-Daempfer-SV-Modell-2014.html


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in RAW


Vorher:






Nachher, made bei "KHUJAND"
Ausstattung:
Trigger, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk - X0
Kassette - X0 11 / 36
Kurbel - XT 2-fach mit TA-Blättern 36 / 22
Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite
Sattel - Selle San Marco Ponza Power
Vorbau - Syntace Megaforce II
Lenker - Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Laufräder - Tune King Kong mit NoTubes ArchEX 29
Reifen - Schwalbe Rocket Ron tubeless montiert
Bremse - Avid Elixier 5 mit Alligator Windcutter Scheiben
Pedale - Syntace No. 9

Wiegt so wie es da steht, 12 kg


----------



## Stable (15. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Mal ein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in RAW


Gefällt mir  'Ne Art Stealth mal anders. Wie hast die Decals abbekommen?


----------



## Stable (15. Dezember 2013)

Ah, neuer Lack ...?


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Dezember 2013)

Nee, kein Lack!

Hab den Rahmen von User "Khujand" geschickt, der hat den entlackt, glasgeperlt, gebürstet und konserviert.
Mehr dazu gibt's auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557270&page=59


----------



## Stable (15. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Nee, kein Lack!
> 
> Hab den Rahmen von User "Khujand" geschickt, der hat den entlackt, glasgeperlt, gebürstet und konserviert.
> Mehr dazu gibt's auch hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557270&page=59


Jo, wie geil  Was heißt "konserviert"?: Klarlack?


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Jo, wie geil  Was heißt "konserviert"?: Klarlack?



Der Rahmen wurde mit Armor All Tiefenpfleger behandelt, hält wohl ein halbes Jahr, dann muss er nachbehandelt werden.
Aber das Zeug gibt's ja in jedem Baumarkt.
Klarlack hält auf blankem Alu eh net gescheit und vergilbt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Dezember 2013)

Hast du gut machen lassen, den Rahmen!!  Na dann, happy riding und mach drek'sch die blanke Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke.

Aber nen gescheiten Flaschenhalter brauch ich noch.
Mal sehen,  vielleicht gibt's einen aus Titan.
Evtl. einen Wiggle LifeLine: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-titanium-bottle-cage/
Oder einen King Tiran.

Von 750ml Flaschen hab ich mich eh aus Platzgründen schon verabschiedet.


----------



## Stable (15. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Aber nen gescheiten Flaschenhalter brauch ich noch.
> Mal sehen,  vielleicht gibt's einen aus Titan.
> ...


Bei mir passen die rein. Ist halt ein Halter, der von der Seite bedient wird, nicht von oben. Mit den Standardteilen geht das wirklich nicht.
Leider passte der von der Farbe nicht zum Stealth, sonst hätte ich den genommen: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-flaschenhalter-carbon-fiber-cf29/aid:297643


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wurde mit Armor All Tiefenpfleger behandelt, hält wohl ein halbes Jahr, dann muss er nachbehandelt werden.
> Aber das Zeug gibt's ja in jedem Baumarkt.
> Klarlack hält auf blankem Alu eh net gescheit und vergilbt mit der Zeit.




Sorry aber das mit dem Armor ALl hält nicht länger wie eine wäsche, das zeug ist für kunststoff tiefenpflege gedacht.

Einen RAW rahmen kann man auch farblos eloxieren lassen, alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

Aber chick siehts schon aus


----------



## dj_holgie (15. Dezember 2013)

Wie schaltetet es sich mit den TA Blättern? Haben die Steighilfen? 

Der Sprung von 22 auf 36 ist ja schon gewaltig


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sorry aber das mit dem Armor ALl hält nicht länger wie eine wäsche, das zeug ist für kunststoff tiefenpflege gedacht.
> 
> Einen RAW rahmen kann man auch farblos eloxieren lassen, alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
> 
> Aber chick siehts schon aus



Na mal sehen, laut Khujand hält's länger und der macht das ja öfters.
Vielleicht bewirkt das Zeug bei Alu was anderes?????


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Dezember 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wie schaltetet es sich mit den TA Blättern? Haben die Steighilfen?
> 
> Der Sprung von 22 auf 36 ist ja schon gewaltig



Schalten sich gut find ich, kleine Schaltrampen haben se auch.
Vielleicht nicht so perfekt wie Shimano, dafür sind se 40gr. im Set leichter und sehen klasse aus.
Die Übersetzung ist auch perfekt für 29" find ich.
Vorne 36 / 22 und hinten 12 / 36.
Einzig die Kombination 36 / 36 läuft nicht, da fällt die Kette vorne runter aufs kleine Blatt, zu starker Schräglauf - sonst läuft die Schaltung sauber.

Der Schaltsprung ist ja nicht größer wie bei der original 24 / 38 Übersetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Schalten sich gut find ich, kleine Schaltrampen haben se auch.
> Vielleicht nicht so perfekt wie Shimano, dafür sind se 40gr. im Set leichter und sehen klasse aus.
> Die Übersetzung ist auch perfekt für 29" find ich.
> Vorne 36 / 22 und hinten 12 / 36.
> ...




36/22 vorne ist optimal für 29" ich wollte ja auch erst die TA blätter auf meine Next Sl kurbel schmeißen.
Aber ich war mir nicht sicher wegen der schaltperformance, drum hab ich erst einmal die 38/24 übersetzung gelassen.
Für meinen AX hab ich mir aber schon das 22 blatt geholt ob ich mir jetzt noch das 36t für den AX hole weis ich noch nicht, da mir das 38T eigenlich hier in der ecke gut gefällt


----------



## ichbinstom (16. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Werde dann zum Wochenende einen ersten Testritt machen und auch gleich noch die neuen Anbauteile( XT Bremsanlage VR/HR 200/180 + Kindshock Supernatural 425 mm, 125 mm Travel) ausprobieren.
> Bin gespannt ob man die 10 mm mehr Federweg großartig bemerkt.:
> ...




Soo .. ho .. ho,
hab nun wie angekündigt die neuen verbauten Teile (XT Bremsanlage, Sattelstütze, 120 mm Federweg vorne) getestet.

Fazit: Die neuen Stopper ankern richtig gut. kein quietschen, kein ruckeln, kein fading. einfach nix. ganz ungewohnt wenn mann Avid Bremsen gewohnt ist und bei nässe schon aus 200 m entfernung zu hören ist wenn man eine kurve anbremst Sattelstütze funzt auch subba. Ist meine erste vario Stütze und kann das nur weiter empfehlen. Die +10 mm Federweg machen sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar aber einen Geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
Was ich allerdings sehr zu kritisieren habe ist der verdammte Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Pace Star Triple Compound Voderreifen. Nach ca. 250 km habe Ich schon den 3  Plattfuß. Ich wollte den Reifen eigentlich fahren bis er durch ist und dann einen neuen aufziehen aber unter diesen Umständen muss ganz schnell was neues her. könnt Ihr mir einen Reifen empfehlen der zu dieser Jahreszeit funktioniert ? hab mich schon durch div. Posts gekämpft aber so richtig schlau bin ich daraus nicht geworden.


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Soo .. ho .. ho,
> hab nun wie angekündigt die neuen verbauten Teile (XT Bremsanlage, Sattelstütze, 120 mm Federweg vorne) getestet.
> 
> Fazit: Die neuen Stopper ankern richtig gut. kein quietschen, kein ruckeln, kein fading. einfach nix. ganz ungewohnt wenn mann Avid Bremsen gewohnt ist und bei nässe schon aus 200 m entfernung zu hören ist wenn man eine kurve anbremst Sattelstütze funzt auch subba. Ist meine erste vario Stütze und kann das nur weiter empfehlen. Die +10 mm Federweg machen sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar aber einen Geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
> Was ich allerdings sehr zu kritisieren habe ist der verdammte Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Pace Star Triple Compound Voderreifen. Nach ca. 250 km habe Ich schon den 3  Plattfuß. Ich wollte den Reifen eigentlich fahren bis er durch ist und dann einen neuen aufziehen aber unter diesen Umständen muss ganz schnell was neues her. könnt Ihr mir einen Reifen empfehlen der zu dieser Jahreszeit funktioniert ? hab mich schon durch div. Posts gekämpft aber so richtig schlau bin ich daraus nicht geworden.



Durchlag oder Durchstichplatten?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Soo .. ho .. ho,
> hab nun wie angekündigt die neuen verbauten Teile (XT Bremsanlage, Sattelstütze, 120 mm Federweg vorne) getestet.
> 
> Fazit: Die neuen Stopper ankern richtig gut. kein quietschen, kein ruckeln, kein fading. einfach nix. ganz ungewohnt wenn mann Avid Bremsen gewohnt ist und bei nässe schon aus 200 m entfernung zu hören ist wenn man eine kurve anbremst Sattelstütze funzt auch subba. Ist meine erste vario Stütze und kann das nur weiter empfehlen. Die +10 mm Federweg machen sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar aber einen Geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
> Was ich allerdings sehr zu kritisieren habe ist der verdammte Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Pace Star Triple Compound Voderreifen. Nach ca. 250 km habe Ich schon den 3  Plattfuß. Ich wollte den Reifen eigentlich fahren bis er durch ist und dann einen neuen aufziehen aber unter diesen Umständen muss ganz schnell was neues her. könnt Ihr mir einen Reifen empfehlen der zu dieser Jahreszeit funktioniert ? hab mich schon durch div. Posts gekämpft aber so richtig schlau bin ich daraus nicht geworden.




Meine Avid quitschen auch nicht, musst halt organische beläge fahren 
Aber die XT ist schon ne geile bremse, hab ich ja auch an meinem Remedy!


Mein RoRo hat nach ca. 600Km nicht einen platten, Tubeless sei dank 
Reifenempfehlung ist immer ganz schwierig.

In was für einem gelände bist du unterwegs, welche kriterien soll der reifen erfüllen, reifenbreite, Rollwiederstand sowie gewicht und auf was für eine felge soll er drauf (innenmaulweite)

Dann halt noch ob tubeless oder mit schlauch.


----------



## ichbinstom (16. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Durchlag oder Durchstichplatten?



Durchstich !! und alle 3 mal seitlich durch die Karkasse


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Durchstich !! und alle 3 mal seitlich durch die Karkasse



hmpf... Schlauchlos und Ruhe...


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Dezember 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> hmpf... Schlauchlos und Ruhe...



Hätt ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen....


----------



## ichbinstom (16. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Meine Avid quitschen auch nicht, musst halt organische beläge fahren
> Aber die XT ist schon ne geile bremse, hab ich ja auch an meinem Remedy!
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte die Belege nicht mehr tauschen da ich die Serien Bremse am Nerve AL 7.9 sowieso ersetzten wollte.

Hab auf meinen Standardrouten  alles von S0 bis S2 ,vereinzelt sind auch S3 passagen  dabei. Fahre noch den Serien LRS vom Nerve AL 7.9.
Gewicht spielt keine so große Rolle. Rollwiederstand  sollte schon fernünftig sein. Muss jetzt kein Rennreifen sein aber bergab treten soll will Ich auch nicht.Ich hab an meinem alten 26" den RoRo durch Nobby Nic ersetzt und war ganz zufrieden damit. Keine Ahnung wie der im 29" tut. Hans Dampf wurde hier im Forum auch schon erwähnt aber der soll sich mit der 19 mm Felge auch nicht perfekt vetragen. Was mienst du zu Conti X- King oder Mountain king ?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hans Dampf wurde hier im Forum auch schon erwähnt aber der soll sich mit der 19 mm Felge auch nicht perfekt vetragen.



Hi,

kann ich nicht sagen. Bin mit dem Hans ganz zufrieden. 
Vorne als TrailStar, hinten als PaceStar. (2 bar)






Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Dezember 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich nicht sagen. Bin mit dem Hans ganz zufrieden.
> Vorne als TrailStar, hinten als PaceStar. (2 bar)
> ...



Kannste mal ein Bild machen, wieviel Platz der noch im Hinterbau hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (16. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Kannste mal ein Bild machen, wieviel Platz der noch im Hinterbau hat?



Genau, das würde mich auch interessieren. Es wurde ja besprochen das HD ziemlich breit wird und da eventuell zu wenig platz im Hinterbau sei.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. Dezember 2013)

Viel Platz ist da in der Tat nicht.
Seltsamerweise links weniger als rechts.
Links sind es maximal 2mm, rechts ca. 4mm.

Auf der linken Seite hat mir ein verklemmter Stein auch schon den schönen grauen Lack abgefräst. 
Aber das kann bei Dir ja nicht passieren. 





Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sorry aber das mit dem Armor ALl hält nicht länger wie eine wäsche, das zeug ist für kunststoff tiefenpflege gedacht.
> 
> Einen RAW rahmen kann man auch farblos eloxieren lassen, alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.



das ist alles blödsinn... was du da redest.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


>



Klaus.  gut aufgebaut...


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Wollte die Belege nicht mehr tauschen da ich die Serien Bremse am Nerve AL 7.9 sowieso ersetzten wollte.
> 
> Hab auf meinen Standardrouten  alles von S0 bis S2 ,vereinzelt sind auch S3 passagen  dabei. Fahre noch den Serien LRS vom Nerve AL 7.9.
> Gewicht spielt keine so große Rolle. Rollwiederstand  sollte schon fernünftig sein. Muss jetzt kein Rennreifen sein aber bergab treten soll will Ich auch nicht.Ich hab an meinem alten 26" den RoRo durch Nobby Nic ersetzt und war ganz zufrieden damit. Keine Ahnung wie der im 29" tut. Hans Dampf wurde hier im Forum auch schon erwähnt aber der soll sich mit der 19 mm Felge auch nicht perfekt vetragen. Was mienst du zu Conti X- King oder Mountain king ?




Vorne brauchst du halt was ordendliches mit gut grip und gutrer dämpfung und nicht wirklich breiter 55mm.
Da wäre eine Maxxis Higroller 29x2,3 genau das richtige, den würde ich auch gerne fahren. Aber der ist mir mit 920g etwas zu schwer...

Hinten kannst du dann sowas wie eine speci ground control 29x2,3 fahren. Rollt gut, hat einen klasse bremstraktion und geht auch ganz gut durch den matsch.
Einen Conti MK II würde ich nur in 29x2,4 am hinterrad fahren, ich selber hatte den als 2,2 am hinterrad. Grip und traktion waren soweit ok, aber an der ersten kanten sofort einen durchschlag gehabt. Das teil hat kaum dämpfung und ist auch super schmal mit seinen 51mm


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Dezember 2013)

Sers

Es gibt Leute, die den Minion DHR II dem Highroller II als Vorderreifen vorziehen. Der erstere wiegt nochmal rund 100 Gramm weniger als der letztere.
Eventuell mal PN an user crisscross.

Da ich die Reifen selbst noch nicht gefahren bin, will ich mir kein Urteil erlauben 

Einfach mal bissl z.B. im 29er Reifen Thread querlesen, Optionen gibt es schon ein paar.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist alles blödsinn... was du da redest.




Was ist alles blödsinn, das Amor ALL nicht für die blanke aluoberflächen versiglung gedacht ist oder das man nicht farbloß eloxieren kann ?

Ich lass mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren !


----------



## Dinocek (16. Dezember 2013)

also ich fahre seit oktober den high roller vorne und bin echt happy!
fährt sich wie auf schienen bergab.
besonders auf steinigen und wurzeligen trails ist der halt echt top, sogar bei nässe!!!

im schlamm ist er auch akzeptabel, gibt aber -speziell dafür- sicher bessere!
aber wenn du wie hier im alpenvorland viel stein und wurzeln hast, dann lege ich ihn dir wärmstens ans herz!

schnee hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert...

rollwiderstand ist für das profil erstaunlich gut und auch das gewicht ist mE noch mit spaß "fahrbar".


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Dezember 2013)

Leider gibts davon keine Fotos in deinem Album, schade. Und welchen Reifen dazu hinten? Sag jetzt nicht Racing Ralph, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (16. Dezember 2013)

guckste hier:
jetzt auf die schnelle in der garage, gewinnt sicher keinen photo-preis!

mit dem MK hinten bin ich nicht so zufrieden! war halt billig 



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532755
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532754
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532753
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1532756


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> guckste hier:
> jetzt auf die schnelle in der garage, gewinnt sicher keinen photo-preis!
> 
> mit dem MK hinten bin ich nicht so zufrieden! war halt billig
> ...




Versuch mal den Speci. Ground Control  für hinten


----------



## Dinocek (16. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Speci. Ground Control  für hinten



ja, darüber hatten wir beide schonmal geredet.
der war mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer... 
aber ich bin grad schon am gucken nach dem speci. -hilft ja nix


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> ja, darüber hatten wir beide schonmal geredet.
> der war mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer...
> aber ich bin grad schon am gucken nach dem speci. -hilft ja nix




Ich hab da auch mal kräftig schlucken müssen, aber der reifen macht genau das was er soll


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Dezember 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> guckste hier:
> jetzt auf die schnelle in der garage, gewinnt sicher keinen photo-preis!


Danke 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Speci. Ground Control  für hinten


Gibst du ne Geld-zurück-Garantie?



GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...der reifen macht genau das was er soll


Den Untergrund penetrieren und Schläge schlucken...vermutlich 
Nur echt mit SM-Compound


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Aber nen gescheiten Flaschenhalter brauch ich noch.
> Mal sehen,  vielleicht gibt's einen aus Titan.
> ...



hi, 
hab denhier dran http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z02&item=41301

ab rahmengröße m passen 0,75l flaschen, wird zwar relativ eng oben aber es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (17. Dezember 2013)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich nicht sagen. Bin mit dem Hans ganz zufrieden.
> Vorne als TrailStar, hinten als PaceStar. (2 bar)
> ...




Wenn du den HD auf einer ausreichend breiten feleg fahren würdest(25mm) könntest du vorne einen luftdruck von 1,1/1,2 bar fahren und hinten um 1,5/1,6bar.

Das gippt ordentlich und bringt traktion und der reifen dämpft dann auch schön.

Da dein reifen aber zu "breit" für die felgen sind, musst du halt mit so hohen luftdruck fahren und die guten vorteile von dem reifen sind dahin.

naja auf alle fälle kann der reifen nicht sein ganze potenzial entfalten


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2013)

Aber auf einer Felge mit 25mm Maulweite würde der Reifen doch weniger rund bzw. "Birnenförmig", so das der dann gar nicht mehr passt 
Wenigstens ihm scheints ja so zu passen und Spaß zu machen


----------



## Tuti (17. Dezember 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Mal ein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in RAW
> Nachher, made bei "KHUJAND"
> Ausstattung:
> Trigger, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk - X0
> ...




 wau.


----------



## Stable (17. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> hab denhier dran http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z02&item=41301
> 
> ab rahmengröße m passen 0,75l flaschen, wird zwar relativ eng oben aber es geht


Oo Das Stealth ist einfach cool - schlicht und einfach, genau wie RAW  'Nen Brookssattel habe ich aber an einem Mounti noch nie geseh'n  Der wiegt doch mindestens 800g ...
Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Bedienung machen das ganze komfortabler! Hast nicht so'n Gefriemel.


----------



## Stable (17. Dezember 2013)

Auf dem Bild ist ein "Zwischending" - schräg nach vorn. Ich hoffe, man sieht vor lauter stealth noch was  
SKS hat jetzt einen verstellbaren Flaschenhalter - der Ansatz ist auch interessant: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SKS-Trinkfla...r-Halter-/261239712765?_trksid=p2054897.l4276


----------



## Ritzibi (17. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> hab denhier dran http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z02&item=41301
> 
> ab rahmengröße m passen 0,75l flaschen, wird zwar relativ eng oben aber es geht




Hat was das Stealth, echt schön
Den Sattel müsst's in einer 100Gramm Version geben, sieht cool und bequem aus.
Was wiegt der denn?


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. Dezember 2013)

sattel hat so 500g , gibts auch in titan dann hat er aber immer noch glaub 350-400g 
das rad wiegt so ca 13,7 ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2013)

Mir sagt das sog. Stealth ja i'wie goanix, jedenfalls so auf den Fotos. Ändert sich vielleicht, wenn mal in Natura zu sehen...ist das etwas heller als das Vorjahres-Black Ano?
Was mir konkret nicht so gut gefällt, es ist recht konturlos....schwarz....schlicht und ergreifend........i'wie 80er   der Sattel im speziellen Fall ja auch


----------



## Stable (17. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt nicht für umsonst verschiedene Varianten: "Jedem das Seine"
Jo, ich steh' auf Understatement  Du auf was Anderes -> ist für mich ok.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Dezember 2013)

Mal irgendwann in Natura sehen, bevor ich mir ein endgültiges Urteil bilde  richtig, jedem das Seine, klaro 

P.S.: Was machen die Pedale? Sind die nicht schon vor W-Ochen bestellt worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stable (17. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mal irgendwann in Natura sehen, bevor ich mir ein endgültiges Urteil bilde  richtig, jedem das Seine, klaro
> 
> P.S.: Was machen die Pedale? Sind die nicht schon vor W-Ochen bestellt worden?


Ist halt schwarz 
Bei den Pedalen wird's langsam knapp: Genannter Liefertermin 10.12.13 bis 02.01.14 ...


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Dezember 2013)

Appropo pedale, mein rechtes pedal hatte nach ca. 200Km leichtes axial spiel.

Also heute mal das pedal von der welle abgebaut, dazu braucht man einen extrem kurzen gewinkelten 3er inbus. Sonst passt der nicht zwischen den pedalkörper um die schraube zu lösen.

Das teil hat am äußeren ende ein industrielager und zur kurbel hin ein gleitlager.

Das sah noch alles recht gut aus, hab das ganze neu geschmiert und gut ist

Wenn man das so alle 3 monate mal macht, hält das pedal auch recht lange !


Ich finde ja stealth optik richtig geil, am liebsten würde ich ja meine gabel gegen ein schwarze tauschen


----------



## Dinocek (17. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich finde ja stealth optik richtig geil, am liebsten würde ich ja meine gabel gegen ein schwarze tauschen



das mit der gabel seh ich auch so!
anno black mit der gabel des acid storm, ein träumchen!


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. Dezember 2013)

stealth ist halt echt wie die sr71 blackbird von der farbe her, hab sie auf der intrepid mal gesehn)... ziemlich geil , halt richtig stealth 

mir wäre mal ein neon orange oder giftgrün oder himmelblau ganz lieb aber canyon hat ja keine wirklich auffälligen farben


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Dezember 2013)

Oh man, mit dem neuen designe muss man erst einmal klarr kommen


----------



## Burneddd (18. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> hab denhier dran http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z02&item=41301
> 
> ab rahmengröße m passen 0,75l flaschen, wird zwar relativ eng oben aber es geht


Wow, det gefällt ma! Wie krieg ich nen acidstorm rahmen so hin?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2013)

Na dann, auf ans fröhliche Liken a la Fratzenbuch - ab heute güldet hier der am meisten, der die längste Latte kriegt


----------



## astmonster3000 (18. Dezember 2013)

Burneddd schrieb:


> Wow, det gefällt ma! Wie krieg ich nen acidstorm rahmen so hin?


ist der nicht grau grün ?


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Dezember 2013)

Burneddd schrieb:


> Wow, det gefällt ma! Wie krieg ich nen acidstorm rahmen so hin?




Deinen rahmen musst du entlacken und ihn dann schwarz eloxieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (19. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mein RoRo hat nach ca. 600Km nicht einen platten, Tubeless sei dank
> Reifenempfehlung ist immer ganz schwierig.



Hab mich nun ewig lange durch Reifen und Schläuche gewühlt und bin nun zum Schluss gekommen auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Werde das allerdings erstmal an meinen "alten" Reifen RoRo und RaRa versuchen.
Welchen Tubelss Kit hast du verwendet? Gibt es von Mavic einen für CrossRide Felgen oder kann mann alle verwenden.


----------



## Burneddd (19. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> ist der nicht grau grün ?


Eben


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hab mich nun ewig lange durch Reifen und Schläuche gewühlt und bin nun zum Schluss gekommen auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Werde das allerdings erstmal an meinen "alten" Reifen RoRo und RaRa versuchen.
> Welchen Tubelss Kit hast du verwendet? Gibt es von Mavic einen für CrossRide Felgen oder kann mann alle verwenden.




Ich hab das Joe`s No flatt genommen für die Mavic felgen, bekommst du bei CRC oder hier KLICK für ca.34€  Wenn die reifen löcher haben wirds aber schwierig mit der montage, es denn du hast einen kompressor !


----------



## filiale (19. Dezember 2013)

Alternativ kurz zur Tanke fahren und den Kompressor für Autoreifen verwenden, einmal kurz drücken und schwups rutscht der Reifen aufs Horn.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Alternativ kurz zur Tanke fahren und den Kompressor für Autoreifen verwenden, einmal kurz drücken und schwups rutscht der Reifen aufs Horn.




Aber dann nicht vergessen vorher die milch einzufüllen


----------



## ichbinstom (19. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich hab das Joe`s No flatt genommen für die Mavic felgen, bekommst du bei CRC oder hier KLICK für ca.34€  Wenn die reifen löcher haben wirds aber schwierig mit der montage, es denn du hast einen kompressor !



Das passt dann auch für 29er?  weil auf der Packung steht "compatible with 26" "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Das passt dann auch für 29er?  weil auf der Packung steht "compatible with 26" "




Sonst hätte ichs nicht verlinkt

Kleiner tipp, kauf dir noch zusätzlich 1l Milch, diese hier KLICK


----------



## ichbinstom (19. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Das passt dann auch für 29er?  weil auf der Packung steht "compatible with 26" "




Auf der Hersteller homepage steht für 26" und 29". kompressor ist natürlich vorhanden darf doch in keiner Werkstatt fehlen.
Ich werde den Tubeless Kit mal ordern. Bin jetzt über Weihnachten bis 07.01 im urlaub. da möchte ich doch einge km am 
mtb abspulen ohne nerviges löcher flicken.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

Dann viel spaß beim umrüsten, noch ein kleiner tipp.

Nimm ein alten ventilkern und entferne das innenleben davon, also die nadel. Das äußere drehst du dann als eine art adapter wieder ins ventil ein. Denn wenn du den ventilkern mit nadel drinne lässt, bekommmst du nicht genug volumenstrom zusammen um den reifen ins fegenbett zu drücken !


----------



## ichbinstom (19. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dann viel spaß beim umrüsten, noch ein kleiner tipp.
> 
> Nimm ein alten ventilkern und entferne das innenleben davon, also die nadel. Das äußere drehst du dann als eine art adapter wieder ins ventil ein. Denn wenn du den ventilkern mit nadel drinne lässt, bekommmst du nicht genug volumenstrom zusammen um den reifen ins fegenbett zu drücken !



Doch komplizierter als gedacht. kurze zusammenfassung:

neues tubeless Felgenband mit ventil aufziehen - reifen auf Felge aufzeihen(kurz vor 100% 60 ml Dichtmittel in den Reifen geben) - reifen fertig aufziehen - Ventil Tipp - Reifen auf 3 bar aufpumpen  - Dichtmittel verteilen - fetisch.

Stimmt das soweit oder habe Ich etwas übersehen oder vergessen?
sorry das Ich so blöd frage aber bin noch ein noob. 

Fahre erst seit ca. 2 Jahren intensiv MTB und man benötigt doch etwas zeit um all die Kniffe und Tricks zu beherrschen.
zb: richtige Reifenwahl


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Doch komplizierter als gedacht. kurze zusammenfassung:
> 
> neues tubeless Felgenband mit ventil aufziehen - reifen auf Felge aufzeihen(kurz vor 100% 60 ml Dichtmittel in den Reifen geben) - reifen fertig aufziehen - Ventil Tipp - Reifen auf 3 bar aufpumpen  - Dichtmittel verteilen - fetisch.
> 
> ...




Erst wird ein streifen tesa über die speichenlöcher geklebt, ist im set mit dabei!
Dann wird der rimstrip montiert, schön sauber ins felgenbett legen sodas nichts übersteht.
Ventileinsatz rausdrehen und den ventilersatz eindrehen den mitgelieferten adapter(gold) aufdrehen, luft rein bis der reifen sich gesetzt hat.
Luft ablassen und über das ventil milch einfüllen.
Ventilkern eindrehen und max 3 bar luft drauf.

Das laufrad gut schwenken damit sich die milch gut verteilen kann, am besten das ganze sofort einbauen und eine kleine runde damit fahren !


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2013)

@ George
Dein Crossride Hinterrad hattest du mit all dem Prozedere und Zubehör trotzdem nicht dicht bekommen, erinnere ich mich da richtig?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @ George
> Dein Crossride Hinterrad hattest du mit all dem Prozedere und Zubehör trotzdem nicht dicht bekommen, erinnere ich mich da richtig?




Da erinnerst du dich falsch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2013)

Okeyyy...ich finde das man aufgrund der schmalen Bauweise des Mavic Crossride LRS trotzdem auf Reifen mit stabilen Flanken zurückgreifen sollte, da sich ein Reifen bedingt durch ein zusätzliches Felgenband auch nicht besser abstützt.
Ich finde hier bieten die Control-Ausführung der Specialized Reifen einen gelungenen Kompromiss, wenn einem Exo von Maxxis etwas 'too much' ist...kann hier aber auch nur über den Butcher reflektieren, aber den Ground Control gibts ja auch damit.


----------



## filiale (19. Dezember 2013)

Milch kommt erst ganz zum Schluß rein. D.h. Du ziehst den Reifen auf die Felge auf und pumpst ihn bis 3 bar auf. Dann ist sichergestellt dass die Reifenflanke korrekt auf dem Horn aufliegt. Dann die Luft wieder ablassen (am Besten die Felge am Seil aufhängen damit keine Last auf dem Reifen liegt und er nicht wieder abrutscht) und nun den Ventileinsatz rausdrehen. Über das offene Ventil nun die Milch reinkippen, Ventileinsatz wieder reinschrauben und Reifen aufpumpen. 
Ich würde NIE die Milch reinkippen und dann den Reifen das erste Mal aufs Horn pumpen. Dann muß man nämlich aufpassen dass die Milch nicht hin und her schwappt. Wenn der Reifen einmal auf dem Horn sitzt, ist er so fest, der rutscht nicht mehr so schnell runter. Daher die Milch immer ganz zum Schluß als letztes reinkippen.


----------



## Stable (19. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Appropo pedale, mein rechtes pedal hatte nach ca. 200Km leichtes axial spiel.
> 
> Also heute mal das pedal von der welle abgebaut, dazu braucht man einen extrem kurzen gewinkelten 3er inbus. Sonst passt der nicht zwischen den pedalkörper um die schraube zu lösen.
> 
> ...


Gleitlager Oo, naja, irgendwo musste das Gewicht ja eingespart werden. Ist da 'ne Dichtung davor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> Gleitlager Oo, naja, irgendwo musste das Gewicht ja eingespart werden. Ist da 'ne Dichtung davor?



Da ist eine gummidichtung auf der welle, mal sehen wie das ganze im frühjahr aussieht


----------



## ichbinstom (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern meine platten Schlappen repariert. Da  mein Bike nun länger nicht bewegt wurde habe ich bemerkt das Ich auch am Hinterrad 
einen schleichenden Plattfuß hatte. Im Vorderrad hatte Ich einen Monsterdorn der sich durch die Lauffläche in den Reifen und Schlauch bohrte.
Am Hinterrad habe Ich mit der Pinzette 3 Stk. Dornen und Nägel gezogen. Die Dornen waren nur minimal durch den Mantel gedrungen aber der Nagel gab dem Schlauch den Rest. Nun frage Ich mich wie kommt dort, wo Ich am WE gefahren bin ein Nagel hin? geflogen kann der doch nicht sein. Ich hatte in letzter Zeit doch einige Berührungen mit sogenannten Jägern die sich um die Natur sorgen und mit Ihrem Mitsubishi und Suzuki Geländefahrzeugen durch Wald und Wiesen pflügen um Radfahrer darauf aufmerksam zu machen(sehr oft mit Gebrüll und Drohgebärden) das Wir die Natur zerstören (mit unseren irrsinnig Breiten Reifen) und das Wild stören(bei all dem Lärm den Wir am Trail so machen). 
Daraus könnte man doch Schlussfolgern das hier etwas mutwilliges im Gange ist oder nicht.
Ich denke Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Kontakt der 3. Art mal den sogenannten Jäger(am liebsten würden die mit ihren Autos bis in die Hochstände hoch fahren) zur rede stellen und ihm mal klar machen was Sache ist. 

Bei meinen fast 190 cm und 95 Kg sollte das doch etwas eindruck erwecken

Ich werde dann demnächst über den Ausgang berichten. Und ob der Jäger nun zufuss zum Hochstand geht da plötzlich ein Nagel 
auf unerklärlicher Weise in seinen Reifen steckt


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2013)

Also dein frust in allen ehren, aber sich mit dem förster anlegen bringt null komma null rein gar nichts !
Sich gedanken darüber zu machen warum dort nun ein nagel lag ist auch vertane liebes müh, du rüstest ja bald auf tuebeless um und dann ist das geschichte

Immer schön freundlich bleiben und lächeln, bringt dir entspannung und ärgert den förster mehr.

So jetzt aber genug OT


----------



## ichbinstom (20. Dezember 2013)

Da hast du recht. Musste mein Frust aber loswerden.
wieder zurück Thema.
Am VR ist genug Platz für einen 2.4 Pneu. Der Maxxis Highroller II lacht mich richtig an. und dass dann Tubeless wird sicher himmlisch.
Für HR bin ich noch nicht sicher aber Speci gc ist eine option.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2013)

Auf was für eine felge soll denn der HR II, also den 2,4 würde ich aber nicht auf eine felge aufziehen die nur 19m maulweite hat. Da sollte die felge schon 23mm maulweite haben und der 2,3 auf ne 21mm felge.
Ansonsten musst du mit dem luftdruck zu hoch und dann ist der gute gripp vorteil dahin.Ok der grippt aber dann immer noch besser wie der RoRo und der RaRa


----------



## ichbinstom (20. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Ich bin schon stark am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich auf neue LRS umsteige mit UST Felgen
und der Richtigen Breite. Muss mal bei meinem Fachhändler nachfragen was so ein LRS kosten würde.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2013)

Also eine UST felge brauchst du nicht, sie muß nur tubeless ready sein. Schau mal bei Actionsports im laufrad special rein. Die haben da immer top angebote !


----------



## ichbinstom (20. Dezember 2013)

was spricht gegen UST Felgen?
die da klick wären doch schon was. nicht wirklich arg teuer und das Tubelss Kit ist auch schon dabei


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2013)

UST ist etwas anderes, das felgenbett weist keine löcher auf, die verlinkte ist tubeless ready. Ist ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied.

Der verlinke LRS ist gut, denke da machst du nichts falsch mit. Wenn dein einsatzgebiet aber mehr AM/EN ist dann würde ich dir die Amride 25 empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (20. Dezember 2013)

Denn unterschied zwischen UST und TLR kenne Ich natürlich.
Ich wollte nur wissen warum du gemeint hast ich brauche keine UST Felge.
Diese Felge wird für mich reichen denke ist, geht bis 100kg und für AM/EN haben wir doch das falsche Fahrzeug.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2013)

UST ist eigentlich schon wieder überholt, da sich die TLR geschichte immer mehr durchgesetzt hat. Das war so mein hintergedanke 

Och bis AM würde ich das Nerve schon sehen, aber fürs Enduro geballer ist es dann doch zu fillegran !


----------



## ichbinstom (20. Dezember 2013)

Aha, OK dann werde Ich wohl lieber bei TLR bleiben. Wenns für AM auch noch reicht ist super. EN hätte Ich dem Nerve eh nicht angetan.


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Dezember 2013)

gibt es irgendwo eine liste von wegen luftdruck in gabel und dämpfer bezogen aufs fahrergewicht speziell beim nerve 29 ?


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwo eine liste von wegen luftdruck in gabel und dämpfer bezogen aufs fahrergewicht speziell beim nerve 29 ?




Stell es so ein das du einen SAG von ca. 20% hast, alles andere funktioniert eh nicht. Vorne wären es dann 22mm und am dämpfer 9mm.


----------



## joe1702 (22. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei einem M rad solltest du mit max spacer unter dem vorbau und einem lenke mit 25 rise zurchtkommen !



@GoergeP: ich komme noch mal auf deinen Tipp zurück wegen dem Lenker. Ich habe mal folgende im Internet gefunden:

Specialized S-Works Prowess Carbon Enduro Low Rise Handlebar 31.8 MTB-Lenker
Truvativ Noir T30 Riserbar Lenker Carbon MTB

Kann man einen von denen empfehlen oder gibt es bessere/andere Empfehlungen?

Viele Grüße Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2013)

Jeder kann dir ja nur empfehlen, was er kennt  also kauf dir doch gleich DEN aus George's "Machs leichter"-Thread. Der hat 750mm Breite, und ist bestimmt leichter und günstiger als der von dir vorgeschlagene Lenker.
Ansonsten...ins Suche-Feld klicken und dort mit der erweiterten Suche-Funktion den Thread durchsuchen, da gab es schon einige Tipps.
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> @GoergeP: ich komme noch mal auf deinen Tipp zurück wegen dem Lenker. Ich habe mal folgende im Internet gefunden:
> 
> Specialized S-Works Prowess Carbon Enduro Low Rise Handlebar 31.8 MTB-Lenker
> Truvativ Noir T30 Riserbar Lenker Carbon MTB
> ...




Wie trail Surfer schon geschrieben hat, ich kann dir den Reverse RCC 750; 160g(129€) empfehlen oder den Answer Pro taper Carbon 720; 211g(100€) oder meinen derzeitgen Exotic 750 Carbon; 172g (79€)

Die von dir ausgesuchten lenker sind bestimmt top, aber auch recht teuer. Wobei mir der truvati mit 700mm breite zu schmal wäre


----------



## Stable (23. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> @GoergeP: ich komme noch mal auf deinen Tipp zurück wegen dem Lenker. Ich habe mal folgende im Internet gefunden:
> 
> Specialized S-Works Prowess Carbon Enduro Low Rise Handlebar 31.8 MTB-Lenker
> Truvativ Noir T30 Riserbar Lenker Carbon MTB
> ...


CrankBrothers Iodine 11 gäb's auch noch ...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. Dezember 2013)

Stable schrieb:


> CrankBrothers Iodine 11 gäb's auch noch ...


Genau, den habe ich an meinem Nerve. 212 Gramm in der 740mm-Version. ;-)
Bilder in meinem Album. *klick*

*edit*: sorry, ich habe mich vertan. Ich habe natürlich den COBALT 11 von Crank Brothers. 

Gruß und schöne Feiertage
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2013)

@joe1702 
Hier noch ein anderer, den ich persönlich interessant finde, und der hier mit 30mm Rise lieferbar ist:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-Lite-Carbon-Lenker::63931.html?refID=froogle

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden, welcher es geworden ist.


----------



## joe1702 (24. Dezember 2013)

Vielen dank für die vielen Tipps 
Nun hat man die Qual der Wahl. 
Wobei ich den Reverse RCC 750 und den Exotic 750 Carbon über google etc. gar nicht finden konnte. 

Werde berichten auf welchen die Wahl gefallen ist


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2013)

Also, ich habe sie beide easy über google gefunden, direkt erste Seite Treffer, beide auch in der Bucht im Angebot.
Exotic hat jedoch nur 15mm Rise, RCC 20mm. Mir ist der o.g. Renthal wegen deiner gesuchten 30mm-Option ins Auge gefallen, und finde den optisch auch gelungen, dabei recht leicht und steif.
Nun ja, wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## grochy (24. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann oh Mann. Was für eine schwierige Entscheidung. Ich war jetzt schon zwei mal in Koblenz und bin ne Zeitlang mit dem Nerve AL 9.9 SL über den Parkplatz gefahren. Auf L komme ich mir vor wie auf nem Treckingbike, bei M weiß ich nicht ob das nicht evtl. zu klein ist. Ich bin 180 groß, SR 86. Laut Canyon M, ganz knapp vor L. Schwierige Entscheidung.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich von meinem 26er Carbon Racefully weg, Nacken- und Schulterschmerzen und ein wahnsinniges Überschlaggefühl wenn es mal steiler bergab im Gelände geht. Ich suche daher ein komfortables Bike für lange Feld-, Wald- und Wiesentouren mit dem man aber problemlos querfeldein durchs Gelände abkürzen kann. Singletrails hoch und runter mit einem sicheren Gefühl. Meine Überlegungen gehen auch Richtung Spectral, das steht aber erst im April zur Verfügung. Das dürfte aber auch schlechter im Uphill sein, vielleicht aber komfortabler von der Sitzposition. Die Geometrie ist aber sehr ähnlich. 93 Seiten gelesen und kein bisschen schlauer...


----------



## joe1702 (24. Dezember 2013)

genau die Lenker mit dem Rise habe ich auch gefunden 
Habe aber nach mind. 25mm gesucht, so wie mir goergeP empfohlen hatte. 
Und es darf gerne ein wenig höher sein, da die Sitzposition noch etwas entspannter wird hoffe ich. 
Werde mir mal alle genannten etwas genauer anschauen und dann vergleichen. 

Hier mal ein Bild von der Waage. 
Was wurde verändert:
Vario Stattelstütze mit Adapterhülse (Werksangabe ca. 560g inkl. Hülse)
NC17 Sudpin Pedale (360g im Paar)
Halterung für GPS am Lenker (43g)










Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2013)

grochy schrieb:


> Oh Mann oh Mann. Was für eine schwierige Entscheidung. Ich war jetzt schon zwei mal in Koblenz und bin ne Zeitlang mit dem Nerve AL 9.9 SL über den Parkplatz gefahren. Auf L komme ich mir vor wie auf nem Treckingbike, bei M weiß ich nicht ob das nicht evtl. zu klein ist. Ich bin 180 groß, SR 86. Laut Canyon M, ganz knapp vor L. Schwierige Entscheidung.
> Grundsätzlich möchte ich von meinem 26er Carbon Racefully weg, Nacken- und Schulterschmerzen und ein wahnsinniges Überschlaggefühl wenn es mal steiler bergab im Gelände geht. Ich suche daher ein komfortables Bike für lange Feld-, Wald- und Wiesentouren mit dem man aber problemlos querfeldein durchs Gelände abkürzen kann. Singletrails hoch und runter mit einem sicheren Gefühl. Meine Überlegungen gehen auch Richtung Spectral, das steht aber erst im April zur Verfügung. Das dürfte aber auch schlechter im Uphill sein, vielleicht aber komfortabler von der Sitzposition. Die Geometrie ist aber sehr ähnlich. 93 Seiten gelesen und kein bisschen schlauer...



Rahmen: M
Zum passend/er machen ggf.: flach bauende Pedale, Sattelstütze mit Setback und/oder längerer Vorbau, Lenker mit Rise > 20mm.

Mein Vorschlag 

P.S.: @ Joe
Solche und andere Empfehlungen wurden hier schon von anderen ausgesprochen, das muss auch mal gesagt werden dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grochy (24. Dezember 2013)

Pedale werde ich wohl die PD-M785 nehmen. Die habe ich auch aktuell drauf. Lenker mit Rise wird's wohl auch werden, ne Reverb auch auf jeden Fall. 
Wie siehts denn allgemein mit der Bequemlichkeit auf dem Rad aus? Eher ein Sportler oder ein gemütlicher Tourer? Wie sind die bergabqualitäten?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2013)

Noch ein paar Worte zur Forca-Stütze...der Preis ist zwar relativ günstig, aaaber ich finde der relativiert sich auch - und zwar deshalb:
Geringe Verstellmöglichkeit, nur 80 oder 90mm
Nur volle Absenkung möglich
Verschleißanfälligkeit - sagen jedenfalls diverse Tests...
Nur ein Durchmesser, d.h. es muss mit Reduzierhülse gearbeitet werden...finde ich suboptimal hinsichtlich Stabilität und Verdrehsteifigkeit
Schmutzanfälligere Zugverlegung, ähnlich Reverb

Für meine KS Lev 125 habe ich über amazon 232 Euro bezahlt und sie danach sogar einmal für 203 Euro gesehen! Zwar gibt es auch bei der Stütze, oder einer Reverb Stealth, hier und da Probleme; ich bin aber sicher, man kauft das bessere Paket.
Auf jeden aber viel Spaß mit der Stütze und halte uns mal hier auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2013)

grochy schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn allgemein mit der Bequemlichkeit auf dem Rad aus? Eher ein Sportler oder ein gemütlicher Tourer? Wie sind die bergabqualitäten?


*Das schöne am Nerve 29 ist ja die Vielseitigkeit! Mit gescheitem Feintuning der Sitzposition hast du hier ein Paket für sehr gut bergauf und bergab ohne Überschlaggefühle*! *
Anpassen musst DU. Wie gesagt, auf jeden Fall Lenker mit ordentlich Rise, da das Steuerrohr mit 100mm relativ kurz ist und der Sattelauszug bei deiner Schrittlänge relativ lang. Vielleicht einen 90er oder 100er Vorbau, aber das musst DU entscheiden, das kann dir keiner verbindlich sagen. *Das Wesentliche nochmal fett markiert*...

*dafür ist aber auch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze notwendig, wenn es ordentlich steil wird...


----------



## joe1702 (24. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Worte zur Forca-Stütze...der Preis ist zwar relativ günstig, aaaber ich finde der relativiert sich auch - und zwar deshalb:
> Geringe Verstellmöglichkeit, nur 80 oder 90mm
> Nur volle Absenkung möglich
> Verschleißanfälligkeit - sagen jedenfalls diverse Tests...
> ...



Hatte die Forca bei meinem alten Bike noch drauf.. Wobei das mit der Hülse nicht das Wahre ist, da gebe ich dir Recht. Vom Verschleiss her, habe ich noch keine Schwierigkeiten nach einem Jahr Benutzung gehabt und ich benutze das Ding viel. Allerdings habe ich auch den Gummischutz drüber gemacht über die Verstellung und so kommt kein Schmutz hin. Des weiteren schmiere ich die Mechanik öfters mit etwas Fett. Finde für die knapp 100€ macht man nichts verkehrt, da die Mechanik eben so simpel ist. Vom Gewicht her geben sich die Forca, KS und Rock Shox nichts. 
Bevor ich das Geld für eine Hydraulische Stütze ausgebe, muss jetzt erst noch mal in einen anderen Lenker und anderen Kleinigkeiten investiert werden


----------



## Micha382 (25. Dezember 2013)

grochy schrieb:


> Oh Mann oh Mann. Was für eine schwierige Entscheidung. Ich war jetzt schon zwei mal in Koblenz und bin ne Zeitlang mit dem Nerve AL 9.9 SL über den Parkplatz gefahren. Auf L komme ich mir vor wie auf nem Treckingbike, bei M weiß ich nicht ob das nicht evtl. zu klein ist. Ich bin 180 groß, SR 86. Laut Canyon M, ganz knapp vor L. Schwierige Entscheidung.
> Grundsätzlich möchte ich von meinem 26er Carbon Racefully weg, Nacken- und Schulterschmerzen und ein wahnsinniges Überschlaggefühl wenn es mal steiler bergab im Gelände geht. Ich suche daher ein komfortables Bike für lange Feld-, Wald- und Wiesentouren mit dem man aber problemlos querfeldein durchs Gelände abkürzen kann. Singletrails hoch und runter mit einem sicheren Gefühl. Meine Überlegungen gehen auch Richtung Spectral, das steht aber erst im April zur Verfügung. Das dürfte aber auch schlechter im Uphill sein, vielleicht aber komfortabler von der Sitzposition. Die Geometrie ist aber sehr ähnlich. 93 Seiten gelesen und kein bisschen schlauer...



Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat das Bike in M weil er etwa 1,75 ist. Ich bin 1,83 und hab ne SL von 83/84 und bin das schon 1-2 mal gefahren und fühle mich drauf sauwohl 
Ist alles eine Frage der Vorlieben, aber ich denke du kannst locker das M fahren, anderer Lenker drauf und fertig. Canyons PPS geht ja meist nur nach SL ;-)


----------



## grochy (25. Dezember 2013)

Ist das Nerve denn dann das komfortable Tourenbike (aufrechte Sitzposition) mit dem man aber auch im Gelände ganz gut gehen lassen kann? Nächstes Jahr ist zudem noch ein Alpencross geplant.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Dezember 2013)

grochy schrieb:


> Ist das Nerve denn dann das komfortable Tourenbike (aufrechte Sitzposition) mit dem man aber auch im Gelände ganz gut gehen lassen kann? Nächstes Jahr ist zudem noch ein Alpencross geplant.




Bei deiner größe auf alle fälle ein M, ich selber bin 1,86m mit einer SL von 87cm. Mit 20mm spacer und einem lenker zwischen 20-25 uprise solltest du sehr gut klar kommen.

Ich liege genau zwischen zwei größen, das L rad fährt sich gefühlt bei mir eher wie ein trekking bike, ist also weniger sportlich aber sehr gut für lange touren.
Ich habe mich für das wendiger bike entschieden, es geht besser um spitzkehren und auf dem trail ist es wendiger. Aber lange touren sind damit auch problemloß machbar. Ich werde nächstes jahr auch einen alp-X damit fahren.

Mit derm Nerve kannst du es auf dem trail schon gut laufen lassen, aber zum richtigen berg ab schreddern würde ich es nicht nehmen. da gibt es einfach andere bikes für.

Das nerve ist schon ein vielseitiges bike, was in meinen augen , je nachdem wie man es aufbaut, von Marhaton bis AM einsetzen kann.


----------



## grochy (25. Dezember 2013)

Wie fällt denn der Vergleich zum Stumpjumper aus?


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Dezember 2013)

grochy schrieb:


> Wie fällt denn der Vergleich zum Stumpjumper aus?




Das Stumpjumper ist ne ganz andere kategorie, die kannst du nicht miteinander vergleichen. Das wäre so als wenn du einen Porsche 911 mit einem Golf vergleichen würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grochy (25. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn dann was?


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Dezember 2013)

Sorry aber da findest du genug im netz, einfach mal was belesen


----------



## grochy (25. Dezember 2013)

Habe auch schon ziemlich viel gelesen. Muss einfach ausprobieren was am besten passt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Hatte die Forca bei meinem alten Bike noch drauf.. Wobei das mit der Hülse nicht das Wahre ist, da gebe ich dir Recht. Vom Verschleiss her, habe ich noch keine Schwierigkeiten nach einem Jahr Benutzung gehabt und ich benutze das Ding viel. Allerdings habe ich auch den Gummischutz drüber gemacht über die Verstellung und so kommt kein Schmutz hin. Des weiteren schmiere ich die Mechanik öfters mit etwas Fett. Finde für die knapp 100€ macht man nichts verkehrt, da die Mechanik eben so simpel ist. Vom Gewicht her geben sich die Forca, KS und Rock Shox nichts.
> *Bevor ich das Geld für eine Hydraulische Stütze ausgebe, muss jetzt erst noch mal in einen anderen Lenker und anderen Kleinigkeiten investiert werden*


Nach deinem Erfahrungsbericht mit der Forca stimme ich deiner *Schlussfolgerung *gnadenlos zu


----------



## Deleted176859 (26. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei deiner größe auf alle fälle ein M, ich selber bin 1,86m mit einer SL von 87cm. Mit 20mm spacer und einem lenker zwischen 20-25 uprise solltest du sehr gut klar kommen.
> 
> Ich liege genau zwischen zwei größen, das L rad fährt sich gefühlt bei mir eher wie ein trekking bike, ist also weniger sportlich aber sehr gut für lange touren.
> Ich habe mich für das wendiger bike entschieden, es geht besser um spitzkehren und auf dem trail ist es wendiger. Aber lange touren sind damit auch problemloß machbar. Ich werde nächstes jahr auch einen alp-X damit fahren.
> ...




Also bei meinen 1,75 und 83 SL passt M perfekt. Persönlich würde ich schon bei 1,80 und dementsprechender SL ein L nehmen. Wiederum fährt Georg bei seinen Maßen ein M...Also alles rein subjektiv auf den Einzelfall...

Probefahrt wenn möglich m.M.n. unumgänglich, andererseits hat man ja die Möglichkeit zu tauschen innerhalb der Frist....


Vielseitigkeit: Nach 3 Jahren mit AMs für mich das perfekte Tourenbike. Laaaange Touren, Waldwege, Asphalt....

Muss aber auch nicht mehr die Trails runterhüpfen...das überlasse ich den Jüngeren....


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## CC. (27. Dezember 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Vielseitigkeit: Nach 3 Jahren mit AMs für mich das perfekte Tourenbike. Laaaange Touren, Waldwege, Asphalt....
> 
> Muss aber auch nicht mehr die Trails runterhüpfen...das überlasse ich den Jüngeren....



Das ist das Stichwort. Ich suche ein Fully, mit welchem ich gut lange Touren fahren kann - also Waldwege, Wurzeltrails, steile, lange Anstiege in den Alpen, Alpencross), aber auch gut auf den Trails unterwegs sein kann. Hatte nach dem Spectral 29 geschielt, aber mangels Fahrberichten und der doch ziemlich AM-lastigen Geo auch mal in diesen Fred geschaut.
Bin das bis jetzt mit einem Hardtail gefahren, aber bergab immer schwer im Nachteil gewesen. Zumal das HT eine Race-Geo hat.

Wolfgang = @klitschbeen, wenn Du vom AM kommst, kannst Du mir bestimmt einen guten Vergleich zwischen Deinen AM-Bikes und dem Nerve 29 ziehen. Was ist mit dem Nerve (Richtung AM) möglich?
Danke im Voraus,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte vorher auch ein AM, von Radon, Slide 7.0, 26", 140mm. Das hat alles weggebügelt. Sehr komfortables fahren. Das AL29 ist wesentlich härter in der Abstimmung / Fahrwerk. Es hat eine wesentlich bessere Balance (ist nicht so Hinterradlastig) wodurch man besser den Berg rauf kommt. Aber man merkt auch die Gene aus dem Rennsport, dennoch ist es für lange Touren tauglich. Ich fahre ab und an mal 100km Touren Waldwege, Radwege und trails. Durch die großen Laufräder ist das fahren auf Wald- und Forstwegen sehr angenehm, so wie bei einem 26" mit viel Federweg (wie ne Kutsche). Dennoch ist es Canyon gelungen eine gewisse Sportlichkeit mit einzubringen.
Das Nerve AL29 wird nie ein AM zu 100% ersetzen, aber man kommt schon zu 90% heran. Und es ist wie immer: Der Fahrer macht 80% aus, das Material 20%. Wenn man auf Sprünge und Bikepark verzichten kann, ist das AL29 ein gelungener Kompromiss zwischen AM und Rennfeile. Ich würde es mir jederzeit wieder holen.


----------



## Deleted176859 (27. Dezember 2013)

@CC. filiale hat es treffend beschrieben, besser gehts nicht. Erwähnenswert ist noch die Spritzigkeit auf Asphalt eben durch die großen Räder. Da hab ich doch bei so manchen Rennradler der mich überholte im Windschatten mal nen Kilometer drangehangen....

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## CC. (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Einschätzung. 
Fahre selber ein 29er HT und weiß die großen Räder zu schätzen.
Ketzerische Frage: wer fährt S3 mit dem Nerve 29?


----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2013)

die frage hat nix mit mietzekatze zu tun, sondern ist berechtigt. S2 sind def. kein problem, ob S3 weiß ich nicht weil es bei mir ums eck sowas nicht gibt. aber "georg p" weiß das mit sicherheit, mußt mal auf ihn warten.

aber eines ist GANZ sicher, wenn du mit nem 29" HT S3 fährst, dann geht es mit einem 29" fully erst recht da mehr traktion vorhanden.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Dezember 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung.
> Fahre selber ein 29er HT und weiß die großen Räder zu schätzen.
> Ketzerische Frage: wer fährt S3 mit dem Nerve 29?




da ist er ja schon

Ich fahre ja noch mein Remedy, was ich etwas in richtung enduro umgebaut habe, und wenn ich das so mit dem Nerve vergleiche hat das Nerve auf der langstrecke etwas die nase vorne.
Berg ab siehts dann etwas anderes aus, da kann man mit dem Remedy schon ordentlich stehen lassen mit dem Neve gehts halt was langsamer.

Mit dem Nerve ist es durchaus möglich auch S3 stücke zu fahren, aber da sollten dann schon ein vernüpftiger LRS verbaut sein. Allerdings große sprünge oder tiefe drops würde ich damit nicht machen, wenn ich`s könnte 

Also technisches gelände geht damit, konnte ich ja anfang des jahres ausgibig testen


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2013)

Noch jemand hier, der sein L auf 70er Vorbau umgerüstet hat? Ich taste mich Stück für Stück auf kürzer runter, von serienmäßigen 90 auf 80 und bald 70mm.
Das sollte schon passen, da ich ja eine Art "Sitzzwerg" bin  90cm Schrittlänge bei "nur" 182cm Körpergröße und normaler Armlänge.


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...da ich ja eine Art "Sitzzwerg" bin  90cm Schrittlänge bei "nur" 182cm Körpergröße und normaler Armlänge...



ist jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich...89cm bei 183


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2013)

aber du fährst jetzt auch keinen 70er Vorbau...vermute ich?!

2 out of a million?


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2013)

ich hab noch den originalen mit 90mm...und da sitzt es sich schon sehr gedrückt, dass Knie ist nur 20mm vom Lenker entfernt (beim Wiegetritt wenn ich versuche mit dem Knie den Lenker zu berühren). Nochmal 20mm weniger durch einen 70mm Vorbau...ich denke da läßt sich die Kiste gar nicht mehr ums Eck heben. Liegt aber auch daran dass mein Sattel sehr weit nach vorne geschoben ist um max. Druck nach unten zu haben  Kannst ja mal testweise den Sattel 20mm nach vorne schieben und es austesten wie es sich fährt


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
der Sattel ist bei mir final ziemlich mittig am Gestell montiert. Ausprobieren gehört dazu, um die subjektiv angenehmste Sitzposition zu finden; so wie es ist, ist das Kletterverhalten super und ich stelle trotz 80er Vorbaus - mit "Drop" montiert - bei Anstiegen von ab 20% auch kein früheres Aufsteigen des Vorderrades fest. 
Rädertausch wäre bestimmt mal was spannendes eventuell kriegen wir ja in 2014 ein Nerver-29-Treffen* hin, das hätte doch was...

*muss man dann mal nen separaten Thread aufmachen, um hier nicht vom Thema abzukommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

hey @Trail Surfer, sag mal, haste denn jetzt die atmosphere xl felge?
wenn ja, kannst vlt. mal ein kleines fazit abgeben 

grüße hannes


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Grüß dich, ich habe mich entschieden zunächst Geld für ein Bremsenupdate der serienmäßigen Elixir 3 in die Hand zu nehmen.
Habe aktuell einen Bestpreis-Check bei BC für Avid Exilir Trail laufen. Das ist also meine aktuelle Prio


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Muss mal wieder ein bildchen posten


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

schade!
ich habe meine elixir3 jetzt mal richtig entlüftet, eingestellt (Sattel, Kolben etc.)
und trickstuff beläge rein und bin jetzt eigentl recht zufrieden; stand nämlich auch schon korz vor nem neuen bremsenkauf, aber der lrs hat priorität


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> schade!
> ich habe meine elixir3 jetzt mal richtig entlüftet, eingestellt (Sattel, Kolben etc.)
> und trickstuff beläge rein und bin jetzt eigentl recht zufrieden; stand nämlich auch schon korz vor nem neuen bremsenkauf, aber der lrs hat priorität




Welche laufräder werden es jetzt ?


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Welche laufräder werden es jetzt ?



bin noch nicht ganz sicher!

favorisiert:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...630g-Laufradsatz-29er-inclTLR-Kit::62948.html

bzw.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Comp-Race-Laufradsatz-29er-1640g::63489.html

oder doch diese hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...de-25-disc-Laufradsatz-29er-1690g::62039.html


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Dinocek schrieb:


> bin noch nicht ganz sicher!
> 
> 
> oder doch diese hier:
> ...



Ganz klar letzteren, weil den fahre ich auch und das schon seit gut 500Km ohne irgendwelche probleme. Weil die felge so schön breit ist, fahre ich vorne einen luftdruck von 1,2bar und hinten 1,6bar ohne jeglichen durchschläge. Es sei aber auch erwähnt das ich den erst noch einmal im etwas anspruchvollerem gelände quälen muss.

Du bekommst mit der Amride 25 ein richtig steife felge die auch super tubeless geht. Allerdings mit dem richtigem tape von funworks, alles andere hat bei mir nicht funktioniert!

Du bekommst für das gleiche geld halt eine steifere und breitere felge bei minimal mehrgewicht, wie sich die Naben machen werden, das werde ich dann ende des winters sehen, aber bis jetzt laufen die Naben seidenweich !


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

die atmosphere mit den dt swiss naben sind von den komponenten her schon super, allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch wg des aufbaus!


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

wo haste denn deine aufbauen lassen?
das wäre halt auch ein argument für mich!

ja, die 25mm sind schon verlockend, aber bin am überlegen, ob nich die 23 mm auch reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Alternativ auch mit dieser hier aufbauen lassen, sehr interessante Felge finde ich:
http://www.actionsports.de/images/product_images/popup_images/image_fg.ri.0016_1.jpg

@Dinocek
hier ein Vote für die Atmosphere XL, aus deiner Auswahl


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Da du ja den Highroller fährst und der erst richtig zu grippen anfängt bei niedrigen luftdruck, würde ich keinen gedanken an eine schmälere felge verschwenden.

ich habe zwei LRS von AS, einmal den Crest mit den Evo-N-Light naben  sowie den Amride mit den naben. Der Crest LRS muss sehr sauber aufgebaut werden weil er sonst ganz schnell die grätsche macht. Er hat jetzt 550Km runter und musste auch schon mal für was gröberes her halten. Bis jetzt sitzt noch jede speiche.
Auch beim Amride 25 habe ich bis jetzt keine lose speiche und selbst wenn, das nachzentrieren kostet ja auch nicht die welt.

Du kannst nach meiner bisherigen erfahrung mit gutem gewissen dort LRS kaufen !


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Alternativ auch mit dieser hier aufbauen lassen, sehr interessante Felge finde ich:
> http://www.actionsports.de/images/product_images/popup_images/image_fg.ri.0016_1.jpg
> 
> @Dinocek
> hier ein Vote für die Atmosphere XL, aus deiner Auswahl



Breit leicht und mit 120€ aufpreis schweine teuer!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Mit Funworks N-Light Evo, Alunippeln und DT Revolution Speichen 430 Euro, das ist doch nicht schweineteuer dear


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Alternativ auch mit dieser hier aufbauen lassen, sehr interessante Felge finde ich:
> http://www.actionsports.de/images/product_images/popup_images/image_fg.ri.0016_1.jpg
> 
> @Dinocek
> hier ein Vote für die Atmosphere XL, aus deiner Auswahl


und dann aufbauen lassen? oder wie kommst auf den preis? der link geht nur aufs pic und ich find die nicht bei AS...

@GeorgeP

was wiegen deine amride denn tatsächlich?  ein paar gramm hin oder her, ist mir dann auch egal, hauptsache gute alternative zu den schrottigen crossride


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

@Dinocek 
Du musst schon bei AS auf die Custom-Laufräder und dann die Naben als Set auswählen und weiter gehts 

Finde den LRS wirklich höchst interessant, klick dich durch und werd glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Meine habe ich mit 1760g gewogen habe aber anstelle der DT Swiss Revolution Speichen die Sapim CX-Ray verbauen lassen, vom gewicht tuen die sich nichts.Die 1690g wird man nicht erreichen, ich hab das mal nachgerechnett. Im günstigsten fall kommt man auf 1730g.
Natürlich werden die auch da aufgebaut, ist ja ein komplettangebot !
@*Trail Surfer*
Ich komme da auf 440€, das sind 90€ mehr wie das angebot von AS. Ok nicht schweine teuer, aber fast nen huni mehr ist schon nicht schlecht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Habe silberne Revos ausgewählt  der Felgenquerschnitt wirkt auf einen Laien wie mich stabiler als der, der AM Ride 25.

AM Ride soll eine Alexrim sein


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

@Trail Surfer: ahhhh

danke euch beiden mal vorerst!
meld mich wieder, wenn ich schlauer bin^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Bitte schön, bitte gern


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Habe silberne Revos ausgewählt  der Felgenquerschnitt wirkt auf einen Laien wie mich stabiler als der, der AM Ride 25.
> 
> AM Ride soll eine Alexrim sein


 
eine felge von 450g kann nicht stabiler sein wie eine mit 500g, da ändert auch das profil nichts darann. Leuchtet auch einem laien ein, selbst wenn die felge bei Alexrim hergestellt wird ändert das nichts an der tatsache das sie eine robuste felge ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

Die AM Ride möchte ich auch gar nicht "schlecht schreiben", zumal ich das mangels Selbstversuch auch gar nicht könnte 

Ob und welche Felge steifer ist, hängt aber trotzdem sicherlich nicht nur am Gewicht. Obwohl es dort in letzter Zeit etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, gibt es hier im Forum auch schon einen umfassenden Thread, für alle die es interessiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eb20...on-ryde-leicht-breit-und-asymmetrisch.650966/


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2013)

Nicht das Gewicht sondern das Material (Legierung) und der Aufbau sind entscheidend. Eine 400gr Felge kann somit stabiler sein als eine 500gr Felge.


----------



## Dinocek (29. Dezember 2013)

ja, alles nicht so einfach^^

hatte auch die wtb kom i-23 schon mal aufm schirm, gibts ab februar/märz, was ich mitbekommen hab...


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Nicht das Gewicht sondern das Material (Legierung) und der Aufbau sind entscheidend. Eine 400gr Felge kann somit stabiler sein als eine 500gr Felge.



Jep das stimmt schon, aber wo weniger material ist ,bei gleichwertigen material, hat die felge mit mehr fleich einfach bessere reserven !

Da gabs mal einen schönen vergleichstest in der bike, crossmax gegen crossride. Die crossride war die fege mit der besseren seitensteifigkeit weil einfach mehr matreial!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> aber wo weniger material ist ,bei gleichwertigen material, hat die felge mit mehr fleich einfach bessere reserven !


Dein Post auf der letzten Seite war aber auf meinen Vergleich der Trace mit der AM Ride bezogen. Also musst du doch nach dem letzten Post Infos haben, das beide Felgen aus der gleichen Legierung gefertigt werden.
Her damit....bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dein Post auf der letzten Seite war aber auf meinen Vergleich der Trace mit der AM Ride bezogen. Also musst du doch nach dem letzten Post Infos haben, das beide Felgen aus der gleichen Legierung gefertigt werden.
> Her damit....bitte




Ich habe mich jetzt nicht auf dein post bezogen sondern auf den von filiale!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2013)




----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2013)

Kommt Leute, ist gut jetzt...


----------



## joe1702 (30. Dezember 2013)

wo man hier gerade beim Thema Felgen ist. 
Versuche mich gerade am Thema Tubeless und habe mir die Milch von Stans geholt
Muss dazu sagen ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet 
Auf dem 9.9 er sind ja die DT SWISS One XR 1501 Spline Felgen 
Also dachte ich Schlauch raus und beiliegendes Ventil reinschrauben. 
Die Original Continental Reifen wieder drauf
Mit dem Kompressor ordentlich Luft drauf, dass der Mantel in das Felgenhorn "ploppt" und dann durch das Ventil ca. 60ml Milch 
Habe das nun schon 4 Mal gemacht, aber ich kriege das ganze leider nicht dicht. Nach einer Stunde ist die Luft wieder weg... 
Habe mir diverse Anleitungen über Google und hier im Forum schon durchgelesen und auch schon Youtube Videos angeschaut. Finde aber irgendwie keine Lösung. 
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

willkommen im tubeless club. erstmal das wichtigste: du hast alles richtig gemacht, das ist genau die korrekt vorgehensweise und reihenfolge. ich habe die gleiche kombination wie du und es hat geklappt. es besteht also hoffnung  die original montierten contireifen sind an den flanken leider recht porös. du mußt auf den reifen 3 bar (nicht mehr !) druck geben damit die milch durch die flanken gedrückt wird. und was noch viel wichtiger ist: bewegung ! ruhig liegen lassen bringt nichts, die milch muß in bewegung sein um alles abzudichten. am besten alles montieren und ne runde fahren. dann wird der reifen schön gewalkt und die milch kann überall hin. es gibt reifen da braucht man viel geduld, bei mir hat es auch lange gedauert (tage) und ich mußte immer wieder aufpumpen damit alles dicht war. ein kumpel hat den conti race sport da war es sofort dicht, bei mir war es auch ne quälerei. der protection von conti ist offiziell für tubeless freigegeben (wegen der verstärkten flanke), der race sport nicht. dennoch kann man den race sport tubeless fahren. wenn er dicht ist, dann mit 1,5 bar, kein problem.

steht aber alles auf den seiten vorher. auch das man den conti reifen vorher innen auswaschen muß um die beschichtung von der produktion zu entfernen damit die milch überall hin kann (nur so als tipp)


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Auf dem 9.9 er sind ja die DT SWISS One XR 1501 Spline Felgen
> Also dachte ich Schlauch raus und beiliegendes Ventil reinschrauben.



Ich hab die felge noch nicht in der hand gehabt, aber auf bildern hat die felge bohrungen für die nipel. Hast du auch das tape über die speichenbohrung geklebt, den das kann man aus deinen post nicht entnehmen!


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

das braucht er nicht, bei den XR1501 ist das alles ab werk, die sind schon tubeless zu 100% vorbereitet.nur ventil rein das dabei liegt und fertig. das ist das geniale am 9.9 mit den dtswiss felgen


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

Na das ist ja mal ein feiner zug


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

das ventil mußt du per hand an der rändelmutter richtig fest anziehen ! der schwarze dichtring kommt von der außenseite drauf, also felgenaußenseite-dichtring-rändelschraube. so ein lockeres reingeschraube des ventils klappt nicht. bloß keine zange verwenden um die rändelschraube anzuziehen. per hand genügt und dann ordentlich fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1702 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Werde nun das Rad mal bewegen und hoffen, dass es dann dicht wird. Gewaschen habe ich den Reifen vorab schon. 

Das Ventil habe ich mir der Hand ordentlich fest gezogen. Dichtung, wie du schon sagtest, nach außen liegend. 

Anbei noch ein Bild von der hinteren Felge inkl. Beiliegendem Ventil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

wie gesagt, 3 bar druck drauf, sonst preßt es die milch nicht durch die karkasse und es wird nie dicht. und fahren, fahren, fahren. dann klappt es auch.

bei mir war ein rötliches durchsichtiges "felgen-tubless-tape" auf den original x1501, scheint man in der neuen serie gegen ein schwarzes geändert zu haben.


----------



## joe1702 (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei der vorderen war es auch so ein hell rötliches  Band. Hinten ist es nun schwarz. 
Kleiner Zwischenbericht :
Vorne ist es  nun dicht. Hinten blubbert es noch aus dem Reifen. Musste während der einstündigen Fahrt 3mal nachpumpen...
Aber das wird auch noch werden denke ich. 
Wieviel Milch tut ihr so rein? Habe bei mir 60 ml genommen. Die Zahl habe ich in diversen Anleitungen öfters gelesen  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

siehste, alles wird gut, geduld bringt rosen 

die 60ml sind für 26" gewesen, sind aber auch für 29" gut, denn die löcher die man sich reinfährt werden bei 29" nicht größer , die bleiben gleich, lediglich beim ersten abdichten (wie du ja jetzt live mitbekommst) geht etwas mehr milch verloren weil du mehr reifen hast. daher sollte man nachdem alles dicht ist, die 60ml überprüfen. das kann man machen in dem man 
1. durch das ventil mit der spritze alles raussaugt oder
2. den reifen auf einem kleinen stück vom horn runterdrückt, milch rausholt, mit kompressor wieder aufs horn ploppen lassen und durch ventil 60ml reinkippt oder
3. von vorneherein 90ml einfüllen, dann hat man 30ml mehr reserve (was im verhältnis 26" zu 29" aber immer noch recht viel ist)

die milch wird im laufe der monate trocken bzw. flockt aus. daher hält das nicht ewig. so alle 6 monate solltest du mal reinschauen ob die milch noch flüssig ist (reifen mit felge im ausgebauten zustand schütteln und das plätschern der milch hören) oder den reifen von innen mit nem lappen / papier einfach sauberwischen (bloß keine chemie nehmen) und 60ml neu einfüllen.


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> 3. von vorneherein 90ml einfüllen, dann hat man 30ml mehr reserve (was im verhältnis 26" zu 29" aber immer noch recht viel ist)
> 
> die milch wird im laufe der monate trocken bzw. flockt aus. daher hält das nicht ewig. so alle 6 monate solltest du mal reinschauen ob die milch noch flüssig ist (reifen mit felge im ausgebauten zustand schütteln und das plätschern der milch hören) oder den reifen von innen mit nem lappen / papier einfach sauberwischen (bloß keine chemie nehmen) und 60ml neu einfüllen.



Erstbefüllung bei 29er sollte immer bei 90ml liegen nur alle 6 monate mal nachschauen würde ich jetzt nicht so pauschal sagen, ist ein wenig von der milch und der dichtheit des reifens abhängig.

Also meine FRM milch war nach 4wochen trocken, die truckerCo milch  hält bei mir rund 3 monate.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich fahre zwar nicht tubeless würde aber für eine Erstbefüllung von Reifen, die als sagen wir mal "nicht unbedingt tubelessfreundlich" gelten, zwei unterschiedlich Milch mischen. Eine grobfaserige, z.b. TipTop aus dem Baumarkt mit einer feinfaserigen, z.B. TruckerCo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß schon warum ich kein Tubeless mehr fahre. 

Macht nur Ärger, der Mist. 

Gewichtsvorteil gegen 0: 100 ml Milch gegen ca 115 Gramm Schlauch. Mit richtigen Tubeless Reifen ohne Milch hat man sogar Mehrgewicht und fahre sowieso nicht unter 1,5 Bar. Pannensicherheit OK, habe ich aber nie wirklich Probleme mit gehabt, Ersatzschlauch muss auch bei Tubeless sowieso auch mit und ist innerhalb von 5 Minuten getauscht. Wobei ich beim Nobby Nic mit Milch ständig Probleme an der Seitenwand hatte, musste bei einer Tour 2 mal nachpumpen. Stans Milch hat bei mir im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen nicht länger als 6 Wochen gehalten.. Für Fahrer die gerne niedrigen Luftdruck fahren und ansonsten ständig Durchstiche haben kanns Sinn machen, bei mir überwiegen die Nachteile..


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Dezember 2013)

So dann möchte ich mich aus 2013 verabschieden und euch allen ein frohes 2014 wünschen

Happy Trails


----------



## adler64 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Unfallfreies Neues Jahr wünsche Ich Euch!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2014)

Neujahrsgrüße, Tour ins Windecker Ländchen.


----------



## joe1702 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
bekomme den original X King nicht dicht (Hinterrad). Versuche schon seit 4 Tagen, dass er die Luft hält, aber die Milch dichtet den Reifen leider nicht komplett ab.
Am Vorderrad mit dem Montainking hat es einwandfrei geklappt mit etwas Geduld.

Nachdem man sowieso einen Reifen auf Ersatz braucht wird hat nun gleich mal ein ordentlicher angeschafft.

Hier im Thread ist mehrmals der Name Specialized S-Works Ground Control gefallen.
Ich habe mir noch den maxxis Ikon angeschaut.
http://maxxistires.de/produkt/ikon/?filter_9mtbs=93&filter_5gummimischung=287

Schwanke nun zwischen diesen beiden Reifen.
Welcher Breite würdet Ihr so empfehlen und welche Version? Den Specialized gibt es entweder in 2.1 oder 2.3
Ich persönlich würde wieder 2.2 nehmen...


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

der von canyon mitgelieferte x king ist für tubeless nicht zugelassen. nur die conti reifen aus der reihe "protection" sind tubeless ready (siehe conti homepage). man bekommt ihn aber dennoch dicht. mit 3 bar und viel bewegung. andere offiziell nicht tubeless freigegebene reifen von anderen herstellern bekommt man auch dicht. es ist leider viel geduld gefragt und immer etwas glück dass man einen reifen erwischt der in der produktion etwas "dichter" gebacken wurde.
mein kumpel hat den normalen conti race sport (kein protection) sofort dicht bekommen während ich mehrere tage gebraucht habe. wie gesagt, glückssache.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Januar 2014)

Zum Ikon kann dir Trail Surfer was sagen

Der Ground Control ist schon ein reifen in richtung AM, soll heißen er hat etwas mehr rollwiederstand aber dafür auch mehr traktion. Tubeless ist der reifen auf anhieb dicht.
Der passt auch ganz gut zum MK den du vorne drauf hast, wegen der reifenbreite geht ein HD in 2,35" so gerade eben durch den hinterbau. Mein GC in 2,3 hat da schon deutlich mehr luft, ich würde die 2,3" breite nicht überschreiten.


----------



## joe1702 (2. Januar 2014)

ich glaube ich aber eher so ein löchriges exemplar 
Würde gerne auch größeren Touren einen Ersatzreifen dabei haben. Aus diesem Grunde fliegt der löchrige Conti dann in den Rucksack
Würde den Reifen mit dem geringeren  Rollwiderstand bevorzugen. Also dann wohl der Ikon in der 2.2er Breite

Ist noch die Frage ob man die 60g mehr Gewicht in Kauf nimmt und die widerstandfähigere Karakasse nimmt.

XC, AM29" x 2.2054 - 622Tubeless Ready +* EXO*3C MaxxSpeed120640g104459.90 €

oder

XC29" x 2.2054 - 622Tubeless Ready3C MaxxSpeed120580g104354.90 €


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

60 gramm sind dann entscheidend wenn du generell auf gewicht achten möchtest. bei leichtbau geht man so oder so einen kompromiss ein.


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

ich habe gestern mal meine reifen demontiert. ich verwende die original schwalbe dichtmilch. nach 3 monaten waren noch ca. 20ml drin. wobei meine reifen (conti MK und XK) auch extrem löchrig waren. das hat z.t. 2 wochen gedauert bis alles dicht war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (2. Januar 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich aber eher so ein löchriges exemplar
> Würde gerne auch größeren Touren einen Ersatzreifen dabei haben. Aus diesem Grunde fliegt der löchrige Conti dann in den Rucksack
> Würde den Reifen mit dem geringeren  Rollwiderstand bevorzugen. Also dann wohl der Ikon in der 2.2er Breite
> 
> ...




Dann würde ich mir lieber den X-King als protection holen, ist günstiger und hat wohl auch etwas mehr traktion. Aber zu dem Ikon kann dir* Trail Surfer* etwas sagen. Der hatte ihn mal am vorderrad und auch mal am hinterrad montiert!





filiale schrieb:


> ich habe gestern mal meine reifen demontiert. ich verwende die original schwalbe dichtmilch. nach 3 monaten waren noch ca. 20ml drin.



Das ist übrigens orginal Notubes dichtmilch


----------



## joe1702 (2. Januar 2014)

an den xking mit protection habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Vom Gewicht her ist er zu dem Ikon gleich.
Aber der Preis ! 16€ Preisvorteil beim Conti.
Denke der wird es wohl werden.

@filiale: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du den Reifen nach 3 Monaten wieder von der Felge genommen hast, wo der lange gebraucht hat um dicht zu werden, nur um zu sehen wieviel Milch noch drinnen ist  ?

Fahren hier eigentlich die Tubeless Fahrer größtenteils mit den tubeless ready Reifen oder auch einige mit Reifen welche nicht für tubeless sind - so wie Filiale das macht.

Tubeless Ready Reifen machen mal knackige 100g Mehrgewicht...
Also ist ja schon eine Überlegung wird etwas Geduld in die Abdichtung zu stecken


----------



## storcky (2. Januar 2014)

Lefty Ultra/Max 29" 110mm  ...mehr dazu wenn der Spaß auf dem Trail ist


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

wie jetzt, Du baust Dir ne Lefts ins Canyon ? wie geil, das will ich sehen


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

und den Gewichtsunterschied bitte, mal vorher - nachher wiegen. Danke


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du den Reifen nach 3 Monaten wieder von der Felge genommen hast, wo der lange gebraucht hat um dicht zu werden, nur um zu sehen wieviel Milch noch drinnen ist  ?



Das Dichtigkeitsproblem ist ja in der Regel die Flanke. Wenn Du also den Reifen nur an einer Seite nur an einer Stelle von ca. 20-30cm vom Horn hebelst um die Suppe zu kontrollieren, brauchst Du nachher nur mit dem Kompressor den Reifen wieder an der Stelle mit Druck draufpumpen. Der Rest bleibt ja weiterhin unverändert und dicht. Ergo ist das alles kein Problem. Man darf nur nicht so clever sein und den kompletten Reifen demontieren (wozu auch)


----------



## storcky (2. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> und den Gewichtsunterschied bitte, mal vorher - nachher wiegen. Danke



sind ca. 350gramm weniger mit der Lefty (300g die Gabel incl. Alu-Schaft und 50g bei der Nabe) 

Ich leg dann aber alle system-relevanten Teile mal neben einander auf die Waage. Mit Carbon-Adapter und Tune-Nabe wären nochmal knapp 100g mehr drin...


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Januar 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Fahren hier eigentlich die Tubeless Fahrer größtenteils mit den tubeless ready Reifen oder auch einige mit Reifen welche nicht für tubeless sind - so wie Filiale das macht.
> 
> Tubeless Ready Reifen machen mal knackige 100g Mehrgewicht...
> Also ist ja schon eine Überlegung wird etwas Geduld in die Abdichtung zu stecken




Also ein TLR reifen wiegt aber keine 100g mehr,  oder meinst du einen UST reifen ?


----------



## joe1702 (3. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also ein TLR reifen wiegt aber keine 100g mehr,  oder meinst du einen UST reifen ?



Der original Reifen in der Race Sport Variante mit der Black Chili Mischung wiegt laut Conti Liste 555g
Die Reifen als Protection laut Conti Liste wiegt 655g

http://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/themen/mtb/cc_marathon/XKing_de.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2014)

Die Protection Reifen sind schon schwerer. Daher nehmen viele die normalen ohne Protection und versuchen diese dicht zu bekommen, sind immerhin bis zu 200gramm weniger Kreiselkräfte die sich drehen.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Januar 2014)

Bei Maxxis und schwalbe hält sich der zuschlag für die verstärkte seitenwandausführung in grenzen, da kommen gerade einmal 50g mehrgewicht zustande.
Hatte ich gar nicht auf dem schirm das bei conti das mehrgewicht so viel aus macht ...


----------



## Dinocek (3. Januar 2014)

wen es interessiert, folgende Auswahl wird es jetzt wahrscheinlich werden:

Nabe: Funworks 4Way
Speiche: Sapim D-light
Felge: Ryde Trace 25C
--> ca. 1720 g

noch lieber wären mir die N-light Naben gewesen, die sollen allerdings nicht allzu belastbar sein...


----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2014)

kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck und das Fahrergewicht an.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Januar 2014)

Dinocek schrieb:


> wen es interessiert, folgende Auswahl wird es jetzt wahrscheinlich werden:
> 
> Nabe: Funworks 4Way
> Speiche: Sapim D-light
> ...




Also bei mir halten die N-Light EVO naben, sie machen derzeit auch keinerlei zicken!


----------



## Dinocek (3. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck und das Fahrergewicht an.



das ist es ja, was ich nicht richtig einschaetzen kann!

wiege fahrfertig ca 88 Kgund fahre touren mit schönen, technischen trails; also kein park oder bergabgeballere!
die frage ist halt auch, ob man das risiko eingehen soll, zumal ich denke, dass gerade an den naben die knapp 90g nicht spürbar träger sind.
auch soll der lrs, insb. aufgrund meines beschränkten budgets, ein wenig halten und den besten kompromiss aus gewicht und stabilität bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. Januar 2014)

Dinocek schrieb:


> das ist es ja, was ich nicht richtig einschaetzen kann!
> 
> wiege fahrfertig ca 88 Kgund fahre touren mit schönen, technischen trails; also kein park oder bergabgeballere!
> die frage ist halt auch, ob man das risiko eingehen soll, zumal ich denke, dass gerade an den naben die knapp 90g nicht spürbar träger sind.
> auch soll der lrs, insb. aufgrund meines beschränkten budgets, ein wenig halten und den besten kompromiss aus gewicht und stabilität bieten



Da brauchst du dir glaub ich wirklich keinen kopf um die haltbarkeit der naben machen, meine naben halten jetzt auch schon seit 800Km und einigen bike wäschen. Da ist noch nichts rau am laufen oder am knacken.
Und in dem ZTR Crest LRS haben die naben jetzt auch schon 550Km ohne beanstandungen hinter sich gebracht.

Die 90g mehrgewicht an den naben spürt man wohl wahrlich am wenigsten 

Und wie immer alles eine frage des geldbeutels !


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich auf feuchtem Laub mit darunter liegenden Steinen und Wurzeln am Hinterrad in den letzten Wochen immer mal wieder über abrutschende Stollen zu klagen hatte, wurde ich heute spontan beim Radhändler in der Nähe fündig und habe einen Geax Gato 2.3 für 24,90 Euro erstanden. Kampfgewicht 761 Gramm  passt gut zum Speci Butcher Control am Vorderrad 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Kombo auf den Trails in der Umgebung schlägt und halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden 

Edit: Fahre mit Latexschläuchen vorne 1,4 und hinten 1,5 bar.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

So heute erste ausfahrt im neuen jahr gemacht, ein wenig GA1 training.

Nichts ahnend macht es bääng und ich denk mir noch: da wird doch wohl keine speiche gerissen sein, kurzer blick zum hinterrad alles ok und weiter gehts.
Zu hause dann mal die speichen kontroliert und siehe da, speiche gerissen. Mal sehen wie schnell AS das wieder hinflickt, zum glück hab ich noch ein hinterrad 

Erst hats mir die kefü weggerissen und jetzt ne speiche, ich hoffe doch mal das ich von weiteren defekten verschont bleiben !


----------



## Dinocek (4. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So heute erste ausfahrt im neuen jahr gemacht, ein wenig GA1 training.
> 
> Nichts ahnend macht es bääng und ich denk mir noch: da wird doch wohl keine speiche gerissen sein, kurzer blick zum hinterrad alles ok und weiter gehts.
> Zu hause dann mal die speichen kontroliert und siehe da, speiche gerissen. Mal sehen wie schnell AS das wieder hinflickt, zum glück hab ich noch ein hinterrad
> ...


uh scheisse!
hab meinen jetzt gestern bei AS bestellt, hftl ist das kein böses vorzeichen!
was hast denn für speichen in dem LRS?


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

Naja ist ja jetzt nicht so wild, ist mein erster speichenbruch überhaupt. Wenns bei dem einen bleibt ist gut, ansonsten müssen die laufräder zu meinem laufradbauer des vertrauen 

Achso, verbaut sind Sapim CX-Ray


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. Januar 2014)

was sind denn die restlichen komponenten vom lrs ? hast du vielleicht nen link ? 

ausserdem, grundlagentraining bedeutet doch nicht wilde abfahrten mit großen sprüngen, oder etwa doch? wie viel wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf, von wegen begrenzung des lrs und so


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Naja ist ja jetzt nicht so wild, ist mein erster speichenbruch überhaupt. Wenns bei dem einen bleibt ist gut, ansonsten müssen die laufräder zu meinem laufradbauer des vertrauen
> 
> Achso, verbaut sind Sapim CX-Ray


Der Laufradsatzbauer deines Vertrauens ist der Flicker von "durchgeknallten" AS Laufradsätzen? 
Es wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, was DER zu dem Defekt sagt...


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

Das ist eine Amride 25 felge mit CX-Ray speichen und N-Light Evo naben, der LRS ist bis 100KG freigegeben. GA1 verstehe ich genauso wie du, deswegen war ich etwas verwundert !

Naggisch hab ich 82,5Kg tendenz fallend, fahrfertig komme ich auf gute 92Kg. Soll man gar nicht meinen was winterkleidung plus rucksack so wiegt !




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatzbauer deines Vertrauens ist der Flicker von "durchgeknallten" AS Laufradsätzen?
> Es wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, was DER zu dem Defekt sagt...



Noch geht der LRS dort nicht hin, warum auch. Ich vermute einfach das war materialfehler. Sollten aber noch mehr speichen reißen, dann gehts erst zum Laufradbauer meines vertrauens.

Und wieso mehrzahl ?


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. Januar 2014)

das ist ja noch gut unter dem limit des lrs , wüde jetzt mal schätzen dass die speiche nicht ok war, vllt materialfehler oder falsch eingebaut ? andernfalls sollte die gewichtsfreigabe wohl überdacht werden ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das ist eine Amride 25 felge mit CX-Ray speichen und N-Light Evo naben, der LRS ist bis 100KG freigegeben. GA1 verstehe ich genauso wie du, deswegen war ich etwas verwundert !
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich vermute einfach das war materialfehler. Sollten aber noch mehr speichen reißen, dann gehts erst zum Laufradbauer meines vertrauens.


Ist der Defekt auf der Antriebseite passiert? Gelten die CX-Ray im "Leichtbau"-Angebot von AS als die stabilsten Speichen? Der schnelle Pfeil nimmt wohl 60 Euro mehr als AS für den gleichen LRS, deshalb sage ich hier mal Danke  für deine Ehrlichkeit den Defekt zu posten und ich finde, ein Gespräch mit einem LRS-Bauer mit gehobenem Qualitätsanspruch kann umso weniger schaden 

P.S.: Ob es ein Materialfehler ist, wird sich nie herausstellen, denn AS wird für eine solche Untersuchung nicht die Kosten übernehmen sondern sagen, das es so ist 

Mich interessiert außerdem, ob ein solcher Defekt auf Gewährleistung geht oder Kulanz oder beides nicht. Bitte Update! Vorher ist AS für mich persönlich erst mal außen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> das ist ja noch gut unter dem limit des lrs , wüde jetzt mal schätzen dass die speiche nicht ok war, vllt materialfehler oder falsch eingebaut ? andernfalls sollte die gewichtsfreigabe wohl überdacht werden ^^




Ich vermute auch einfach mal materialfehler, denn die restlichen speichen haben noch reichlich spannung. Denke kaum das, das gewichtslimit zu hoch ist.



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist der Defekt auf der Antriebseite passiert? Gelten die CX-Ray im "Leichtbau"-Angebot von AS als die stabilsten Speichen? Der schnelle Pfeil nimmt wohl 60 Euro mehr als AS für den gleichen LRS, deshalb sage ich hier mal Danke  für deine Ehrlichkeit den Defekt zu posten und ich finde, ein Gespräch mit einem LRS-Bauer mit gehobenem Qualitätsanspruch kann umso weniger schaden
> 
> P.S.: Ob es ein Materialfehler ist, wird sich nie herausstellen, denn AS wird für eine solche Untersuchung nicht die Kosten übernehmen sondern sagen, das es so ist
> 
> Mich interessiert außerdem, ob ein solcher Defekt auf Gewährleistung geht oder Kulanz oder beides nicht. Bitte Update! Vorher ist AS für mich persönlich erst mal außen vor.



Der defekt ist auf der antriebsseite, eine belastungsgerechte einspeichung mit der CX-Sprint wäre hier wahrscheinlich von vorteil gewesen. Aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig !

Aber nun mal ganz langsam, wegen einer gebrochenen speich hier AS zu verteufeln finde ich nicht gut!
So kommt das nämlich rüber!

Die speiche wird auf garantie getauscht da wird sich AS kein bein für ausreißen, das kann ich jetzt schon mit gutem gewissen behaupten!

Die CX-Ray speiche gehört im allgemeinen zu einer sehr leichten und sehr hoch belastbaren speiche. 

Dersweiteren kann ich gar nicht glauben das Thomas die N-Light Naben verbaut und wie kommst du darauf das der LRS bei ihm 60€ mehr kosten würde. Hast du nachgefragt ?

Ich lass mir ja von Thomas einen neuen LRS für Remedy aufbau, da werd ich ihn mal dazu befragen.
Denn auf seine meinung leg ich schon großen wert !


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2014)

Hier wird nichts verteufelt! 

Jetzt sag hier doch bitte mal selbst, wer bietet die bessere Qualität beim Aufbau eines Laufradsatzes, AS, Thomas oder beide gleich? Eine Meinung musst du ja haben!


----------



## storcky (4. Januar 2014)

Die Speichenbögen am Kopf brechen durch die Lastwechsel (logisch meitens am Hinterrad). Ist die Speichenspannung zu niedrig werden Speichen immer fast voll entlastet - gespannt - entlastet - gespannt ....   bis das Material ermüdet ist und schlapp macht. 

Soll sich jetzt jeder selben einen Reim drauf machen ob es ein Materialfehler war...


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hier wird nichts verteufelt!
> 
> Jetzt sag hier doch bitte mal selbst, wer bietet die bessere Qualität beim Aufbau eines Laufradsatzes, AS, Thomas oder beide gleich? Eine Meinung musst du ja haben!




Worann soll ich das jetzt fest machen, ich kann mit keinen messwerten aufwarten. Wie rundlauf, gleichmässigkeit der speichenspannung usw.
Das einzige was ich beurteilen kann, das meine LRS von Thomas gehalten haben.
Wie genau AS jetzt ein laufrad aufbaut oder auch nicht, da kann ich nur mumaßen genauso wie bei einem laufradbauer. Ein laufrad muß halten und sollte wenn es seinem einsatzzweck gemäss benutzt wird keine achter oder sonstige ausfallerscheinungen aufweisen. Eine speiche kann nun mal reißen, das kann mir auch bei einem laufrad vom laufradbauer passieren. Also sagt das bis jetzt noch nichts über die qualität des aufbaus aus.
Lass mich den laufradsatz bis zum frühjahr fahren und dann sehen wir wie es um die aufbauqualität des LRS steht.

Eins vorne weg, die LRS die ich bis jetzt von Thomas hatte, hatten noch keine speichenbrüche. Dafür hatte ich aber schon defekte am freilauf sowie defekte lager.
Aber da kann ja der Laufradbauer nix dafür und so sehe ich das bis jetzt auch mit der speiche!




storcky schrieb:


> Die Speichenbögen am Kopf brechen durch die Lastwechsel (logisch meitens am Hinterrad). Ist die Speichenspannung zu niedrig werden Speichen immer fast voll entlastet - gespannt - entlastet - gespannt ....   bis das Material ermüdet ist und schlapp macht.
> Soll sich jetzt jeder selben einen Reim drauf machen ob es ein Materialfehler war...



Dann müsste aber noch eine speiche recht lose sein, was aber in dem fall nicht ist. Von daher vermute ich einfach materialfehler.
Nur das lässt sich schlecht nachweisen.

Hier mal die werte von dem Service zettel der bei den laufrädern dabei ist: Links 800N und rechts 1109N  Seitenschlag 0,25mm und Höhenschlag 0,16mm


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2014)

Wo du gerade die Werte von AS angibst...im Trace Felgen-Thread hat Felix W. gemutmaßt, dass die von AS angegebenen Werte auf dem beigelegten Service-Zettel nicht stimmen können...


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo du gerade die Werte von AS angibst...im Trace Felgen-Thread hat Felix W. gemutmaßt, dass die von AS angegebenen Werte auf dem beigelegten Service-Zettel nicht stimmen können...




Du sagst es gemutmaßt, man müßte das nachmessen. Was ich aber nicht kann ...


----------



## Dinocek (4. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wo du gerade die Werte von AS angibst...im Trace Felgen-Thread hat Felix W. gemutmaßt, dass die von AS angegebenen Werte auf dem beigelegten Service-Zettel nicht stimmen können...




das habe ich auch gelesen!
aber von diesem einen konkreten fall schlüsse auf alle AS produkte zu ziehen halte ich für unbegründet, denn es gibt ja durchaus auch zahlreiche positive bewertungen.

die tatsache, dass von den laufradbauern hier im forum keiner an gutes haar an den discountern lässt und jede gelegenheit nutzt diese schlecht zu reden ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, denn die preise sind einfach der hammer!
dass da dann die qualität mit der des laufradbauers oft nicht mithalten kann und mehr oder minder starken schwankungen unterliegt darf dann aber auch keinen verwundern.


----------



## storcky (5. Januar 2014)

Es ist aber auch auffällig, wie viele nicht Laufradbauer sich über die Qualität des Aufbaus der Laufradsätze zu Wort melden. Ich habe auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit AS. Aber soll jeder seine Erfahrungen machen...


----------



## Bergziege09 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich komme mal zurück zum Thema dieses Thread.

Ich plane demnächst die Neuanschaffung eines Touren-Fullys. Es wird fast ausschließlich für längere Touren im Mittelgebirge (Taunus, Spessart) eingesetzt. Untergrund dabei in der Regel ForstAutobahnen und gemäßigte Trails (Wurzelpassagen, Steiniges Gelände mit max 20-30 cm. hohen Drops).
Wichtig für mich ist ein komfortables und zügig-sportliches Vorankommen bergauf wie bergab.

Das Nerve AL29 erscheint mir für meine Zwecke als sehr passend, zumindest wenn ich eine der beiden Top-Versionen mit leichten Laufrädern nehme. Hierzu nun meine Frage, da ich bislang kein 29er hatte:

Der Unterschied zwischen dem 9.9 und dem 9.9SL liegt ja nicht im Gewicht (laut Canyon wiegen beide 12,1 Kg) sonder nur in der Ausstattung.
Die Federelemente sollten beide ausreichend gut sein, auf Kashima kann ich verzichten.

Wichtig sind für mich aber insbesondere die Laufräder. Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob die Crossmax SLR tatsächlich besser (leichter & steifer) als die DT ONE XR 1501 Spline sind.
Kann mir irgendjemand hierzu genauere Infos geben? Kann ich auf beiden Laufrädern auch problemlos mal 2.4er Reifen montieren? Halten die Laufräder auch Abstecher auf Trails aus oder sind das reine CC-Leichtgewichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

Ich stand vor der exakt gleichen Frage. Weil Kashima egal und ich ebenfalls im Taunus / Rheingau / Rheinhessen unterwegs bin und das gleiche Anforderungsprofil / Strecken habe wie Du, habe ich das 9.9 (ohne SL) genommen. Meines hat Vorort in Koblenz in 19" L ohne Pedale genau 12,3 gewogen. Ich bin super zufrieden mit den DTSWISS. Die sind auch gleich Tubeless ready mit bereits eingeklebtem Band und beigelegtem Ventil.
Ich fahre noch die 2.2 und mir kommt auch nix breiteres drauf. Für unseren Einsatzzweck hier in diesem Bereich locker ausreichend...ich komme überall hoch und runter.


----------



## Bergziege09 (6. Januar 2014)

Super, danke für diese aussagekräftige Info.
Nur interessehalber - was für ein Bike hattest Du davor?

Ich würde wohl noch ein X0-Schaltwerk und X9-Shifter montieren. Dabei geht´s mir aber eher ums Feeling als das Gewicht.
Bist Du mit der Beschleunigung der Laufräder (auch im Vergleich zu 26") zufrieden?


----------



## pun1sh3r (6. Januar 2014)

Also die Frage bezieht sich ja hier konkret auf Crossmaxx SLR vs XR 1501. Hier würde ich klar zu den DT Swiss tendieren. Die sind sicher eine Nummer robuster und zuverlässiger ( Naben, gescheite Speichen ). Die Crossmaxx SLR haben laut Mavic ne Gewichtsbeschränkung von 85kg. Ich persönlich würde die nicht unbedingt in nen Tourer bauen, mit dem du es eventuell auch mal ordentlich krachen lässt.
Mavic LR sehen immer fein aus das muss ich zugeben, aber die Maxtal-Speichen sind nicht so mein Fall. Gerade wenn du mal bei nem Alpencross einen Schaden hast, ist es spassig Ersatzspeichen aufzutreiben...

Gruß Ben


----------



## Bergziege09 (6. Januar 2014)

ja, die Optik ist in der Tat bei den Mavics cool. Aber letzten Endes zählt die Performance.
Da scheint Ihr euch einig zu sein mit den DTs. Besten Danka also für die Einschätzungen.

Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine Kindshock Lev montiert? Kann man den Zug auch vernünftig außen am Rohr entlang führen oder geht das nur im Rohr?


----------



## storcky (6. Januar 2014)

Das SL ist den Aufpreis nicht wert und ich hätte lieber die DT XR als die Crossmax am Rad. Aber selbst die DT XR1501 sind nicht optimal. Ich möchte mal den Gedanken anregen sich 500€ zu sparen und das 8.9 zu nehmen. Den LRS direkt zu verkaufen und sich einen ordentlichen LRS mit breiten Felgen bauen zu lassen (min. 23mm Felgeninnenbreite). Die 2.25er breiten Reifen finde ich auf dem Nerve auch super passend. 2.4 braucht es eigentlich nicht. Dann hättest mit der Elixir7 auch gleich eine möglichkeit die X9 Hebel zu montieren obwohl ich die XT-Bremse von der Leistung vorziehen würde...für das Geld das übrig bleibt findet man auch noch ne guten WCS-Parts Ersatz


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

ja der "Trail Surfer" hat eine Lev montiert und ist sehr zufrieden damit, er kann Dir mehr dazu berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege09 (6. Januar 2014)

Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber da geht´s dann beim 8.9er direkt weiter mit den Kurbeln (ich möchte 2x10, nicht 3x10), den Bremsen (die Elixir mag ich überhaupt nicht) und dem Sattel. Da kommen dann direkt mal ein paar Euronen zusammen.

Habe jetzt mal grob kalkuliert das 9.9 mit folgenden Umbauten:

 - X0 Schaltwerk ca. 140 EUR
 - X9 Shifter (10 fach) ca. 40 EUR
 - KindShock Lev 125mm ca. 230 EUR
 - Easton EC 70 XC Lenker - ca. 110 EUR

Bin damit ziemlich genau beim Preis vom SL und hab ein auf mich angepasstes Bike. 
Vielleicht können die Jungs von Canyon auch die Schaltung direkt dranbauen und die XT behalten. Dann wird´s evtl. noch günstiger.?


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

Mein Bike vorher war ein Radon Slide AM und davor ein Müsing und davor ein Radon AM und davor ein Stevens F9 und und und...
Vorher 150mm Federweg und alles weich wie ne Kutsche, mir pers. zu tourig und zu viel Gewicht und Federweg für Rheingau und Umgebung. Für die Alpen oder bergige Gegenden mit sehr viel S2 und S3 super klasse, aber hier braucht man es einfach nicht. Jetzt ist es strammer und direkter, dennoch ausreichend Komfort (trotz Bandscheibe defekt) und vor allem wesentlich spritziger im Anzug. Jedenfalls grinse ich noch immer wenn ich absteige  und die performance verglichen mit dem Slide AM ist ein riesiger Unterschied.


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

das machen die 100% nicht. Garantiert. Es gibt bei Canyon keine pers. Umbauten. Das kostet die nur Zeit und Aufwand was wiederrum Geld kosten würde. Das Bike muß so gekauft werden wie es im Internet steht, keine Alternativen.
Die XT kannst Du als neu verkaufen und von dem Erlös Deine Neuinvestitionen reduzieren.


----------



## storcky (6. Januar 2014)

Ja ich konnte zum Glück noch ein 2013er 8.9 mit kompletter 2fach X9 ergattern. Das wäre für Dich auch die beste Lösung gewesen. Hab jetzt Thomson Vorbau/Stütze und Truvativ Carbonlenker nachgerüstet. Zudem 240s mit Pacenti TL28 Laufräder und jetzt gibts noch ne Lefty. Preislich werde ich wohl in der Region 9.9 landen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2014)

Bergziege09 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine Kindshock Lev montiert? Kann man den Zug auch vernünftig außen am Rohr entlang führen oder geht das nur im Rohr?


Da bin i...

Die Lev habe ich wunderbar außen am Oberrohr montieren können, ein paar Bilder siehst du in meinem Album. Die Zugführung vom vorderen Anschlag am Oberrohr zum Lenker habe ich noch optimiert. Version ist die 125er mit 385er Länge, perfekt für L-Rahmen und 90er Schrittlänge. Es funktioniert alles, wie es soll.

Die Stütze hatte ich übrigens über amazon geschossen, der Preis war 232 Euro, danach habe ich sie sogar einmal für 203 Euro dort gesehen. Man muss halt mehrmals täglich schauen und ggf. direkt zuschlagen, da die günstigsten Anbieter die Preise dort durchaus mehrmals täglich wechseln 

Die LEV zur Zugführung im Sitzrohr ist übrigens die LEV Integra. Die ist, soweit ich weiß, bislang nur in homöopathischen Dosen erhältlich und wohl ein gutes Stück teurer.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein bissl helfen


----------



## swinterbauer (6. Januar 2014)

Hi! Dumme Frage: Mich würden die Fotos der außen am Oberrohr verlegten Kindshocks Stütze interessieren - weiß aber nicht, wo ich das  entsprechende Album vom Trail Surfer finden kann?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Januar 2014)

KLICK


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2014)

Du musst unter meinem Benutzerbild auf "Fotos" klicken und dann auf meiner Seite herunterscrollen, bis zum Album "Kind Shock LEV"

Alles weitere gerne auch per PN, Grüße


----------



## Bergziege09 (6. Januar 2014)

@ Trail Surfer: besten Dank, das sieht sehr gut aus. So werde ich das auch machen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2014)

Bitte, bitte...

Zur Lev gibt es noch einen reichhaltigen, interessanten Thread mit vielen Problemlösungen, Bildern, Verbesserungsideen usw.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kind-shock-lev-2012-teleskopstuetze-weitergedacht.537426/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swinterbauer (6. Januar 2014)

Muchas Gracias! Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung Nerve AL 29 9.9 oder 8.9. Die DT Swiss LR und die Shimano XT Bremse wären schon fein. Ob das die 500 Euro wert sind? Oder doch lieber auf ein Spectral AL 29 7.9 warten? Für den Odenwald würde das Nerve aber vermutlich besser passen ... Hach ...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2014)

Für Infos zum Spectral 29 bist du hier im falschen Fred  und außerdem ist das noch niemand gefahren, wieviel Zeit hast du bis du das Rad brauchst, hach..äähhh lach


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Das SL ist den Aufpreis nicht wert und ich hätte lieber die DT XR als die Crossmax am Rad. Aber selbst die DT XR1501 sind nicht optimal. Ich möchte mal den Gedanken anregen sich 500€ zu sparen und das 8.9 zu nehmen. Den LRS direkt zu verkaufen und sich einen ordentlichen LRS mit breiten Felgen bauen zu lassen (min. 23mm Felgeninnenbreite). Die 2.25er breiten Reifen finde ich auf dem Nerve auch super passend. 2.4 braucht es eigentlich nicht. Dann hättest mit der Elixir7 auch gleich eine möglichkeit die X9 Hebel zu montieren obwohl ich die XT-Bremse von der Leistung vorziehen würde...für das Geld das übrig bleibt findet man auch noch ne guten WCS-Parts Ersatz



Immer dieser "Breitheitswahn" bei den Felgen hier im Forum. Habe so langsam auch das Gefühl das da einfach viel nach geredet wird. Ist natürlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks mit welchem Luftdruck man fährt etc, aber für ein Racer ist eher eine schmallere Felge besser geeignet als eine breitere, da die sich in der Regel besser beschleunigen lässt.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## storcky (7. Januar 2014)

Hast ja recht...das Nerve AL29 ist ein reinrassiges Race-Bike 

"aber für ein Racer ist eher eine schmallere Felge besser geeignet als eine breitere, da die sich in der Regel besser beschleunigen lässt"

...und selbst das ist blödsinn


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

Selbstverständlich kann man mit den nerve al Marathon fahren. Und für 2,2" reifen sind die xr 1501 mehr als ausreichend oder legst du dich in die Kurven wie bei einem Enduro mit der Schüssel 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Immer dieser "Breitheitswahn" bei den Felgen hier im Forum. Habe so langsam auch das Gefühl das da einfach viel nach geredet wird. Ist natürlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks mit welchem Luftdruck man fährt etc, aber für ein Racer ist eher eine schmallere Felge besser geeignet als eine breitere, da die sich in der Regel besser beschleunigen lässt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk




Aha mein orginal mavic LRS mit 19mm innenmaulweite ist ein solch schmaler LRS mit rund 2100g, mein Amride 25 hat 25 mm maulweite und wiegt 1760g.

Dann müsste deiner meinung nach der mavic LRS sich besser beschleunigen lassen. Naja ich lass das einfach mal so jetzt stehen.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

Man muss auch mal bedenken das bis vor kurzem mit Felgen mit 25mm Breite nur im Downhill eingesetzt wurden. Mittlerweile brauch das der gemeingefährliche Tourenfahrer auch ..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aha mein orginal mavic LRS mit 19mm innenmaulweite ist ein solch schmaler LRS mit rund 2100g, mein Amride 25 hat 25 mm maulweite und wiegt 1760g.
> 
> Dann müsste deiner meinung nach der mavic LRS sich besser beschleunigen lassen. Naja ich lass das einfach mal so jetzt stehen.



Ist ein Kriterium von einigen. Gewicht würde ich auf Platz 1 anordnen. Nur kann man schmallere Felgen eben leichter konstruieren. Breite leichte Felgen sind meistens für Beulen anfällig.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## storcky (7. Januar 2014)

bis vor kurzen ist ist man den Felgendurchmesser ausschließlich auf der Straße (nennt man Rennrad) gefahren. Mittlerweile braucht das der gemeingefährliche MTB-fahrer auch ..

...merkst Du was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (7. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal bedenken das bis vor kurzem mit Felgen mit 25mm Breite nur im Downhill eingesetzt wurden. Mittlerweile brauch das der gemeingefährliche Tourenfahrer auch ..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk




schreibt jemand der noch kein solchen LRS gefahren ist

Wenn ich mir doch die "technik" zu gute machen kann, also warum nicht !

Oder möchtest du heute auf ESP ABS oder Airbags verzichten, sind doch früher auch ohne ausgekommen ?


----------



## storcky (7. Januar 2014)

lasst uns doch bitte mit diesem Halbwissen nicht diesen Thread zumüllen....


----------



## storcky (7. Januar 2014)

...


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> lasst uns doch bitte mit diesem Halbwissen nicht diesen Thread zumüllen....



Und was genau daran ist jetzt Halbwissen, dass man eine schmallere Felgen leichter konstruieren kann als eine breitere? Das nennt man Physik. Schon mal in der Schule gehabt?

Das Halbwissen hast eher du, Forumsweisheiten nachbeten, ohne es selbst getestet zu haben. Gibts ubrigends einige Themen die hier penetrant nachgebetet werden.

Bzw ich habe ein schmale Lrs mit 19mm Felge für Wettkampf und eine breite XM 1501 mit 22,5mm mit 2,4er Reifen. Ich weiß also genau wovon ich Rede, aber auf dem Hauptschule Niveau "ich fühl mich persönlich angegriffen", werde ich hier nicht diskutieren.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Und was genau daran ist jetzt Halbwissen, dass man eine schmallere Felgen leichter konstruieren kann als eine breitere? Das nennt man Physik. Schon mal in der Schule gehabt?
> 
> Das Halbwissen hast eher du, Forumsweisheiten nachbeten, ohne es selbst getestet zu haben. Gibts ubrigends einige Themen die hier penetrant nachgebetet werden.
> 
> ...





GeorgeP schrieb:


> schreibt jemand der noch kein solchen LRS gefahren ist
> 
> Wenn ich mir doch die "technik" zu gute machen kann, also warum nicht !
> 
> Oder möchtest du heute auf ESP ABS oder Airbags verzichten, sind doch früher auch ohne ausgekommen ?



Selbstverständlich bin ich schon breite LRS gefahren und breite Felgen haben auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Aber in diesem Forum ist irgendwie ein Wahn ausgebrochen das es gar nicht mehr breit genug sein kann. Wo die Spline Ones ex 26" vorgestellt wurden war das erste Kommentar 25mm ist viel zu wenig für eine "ENDURO" Felge. Ich finds einfach nur noch witzig. 

Und eigentlich habe ich nur geschrieben, dass die spline one xr für 2,2" ausreichend sind. Das die Leute dann direkt hier ausflippen bestätigt nur meine Theorie 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2014)

was die leute hier nicht verstehen ist deine aussage dass man schmale felgen besser beschleunigen kann als breite...da wartet man noch auf eine konstruktive erklärung von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. Januar 2014)

Hab ich doch schon, da die schmalere Felge in derselben Preisklasse immer leichter sein wird als die Breiten. Felgenbreite und Gewicht steht in Relation zueinander, mit Ausnahme von vielleicht Carbon Felgen, die aber jenseits von meinem Budget liegen oder z.b. die Syntace Dinger, die extrem schnell verbeulen, da Material gespart wurde. Zudem fährt man auf schmaleren Felgen ublicherweise smalere Reifen, was dem Gewicht uns folglich der Beschleunigung auch nochmal zugute kommt.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Januar 2014)

Leute, Leute...

Es geht hier um Beratung, nicht darum irgendeine Meinungsführerschaft zu gewinnen...Faktencheck?

Leichtere Laufräder lassen sich mit weniger Kraftaufwand beschleunigen?
JA.
Schmale Felgen sind i.d.R. leichter als breitere?
JA, wenn wir den Aftermarket betrachten und verschieden breite, gleiche Modelle hernehmen, z.B. Trace in 21 / 25 / 29mm Maulweite.

ABER - 
besteht die Notwendigkeit, sich einen neuen LRS anzuschaffen, weil das Nerve 29 dort mit "Schrott ab Werk" ausgestattet ist?
NEIN. UND, es kommt auch auf den Einsatzzweck an. Wird das Bike "artgerecht" eingesetzt, ist das ein alles in allem sehr solider LRS. Das Gewicht ist zwar nicht soo pralle, aber doch OK.
Und deshalb möchte ich an dieser Stelle Lanze für den Crossride LRS brechen. Die Innenmaulweite ist zwar nicht "trendy" (ich stimme zu, dass es zur Zeit en vogue ist, an Tourenrädern mit Felgenbreiten zu fahren, die vor kurzem noch von Enduro-Fahrern genutzt wurden), aber dafür ist der halt auch durchaus stabil.
Und, der LRS hält einen breiteren 2.3er Reifen super solide und trotz 1,4/1,5 bar mit Latexschlauch habe ich bislang keinerlei Probleme mit der Stabilität des Reifens in der Felge oder auf dem Trail.


----------



## storcky (8. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe es etwas anders. Das Nerve29 ist für mich die optimale Mittelgebirgs-Tourer Lösung. Das Fahrwerk hat sehr viel Potential es bergab auch mal richtig laufen zu lassen. Für XC und Marathon wäre mir die Geometrie deutlich zu komfortorientiert. Das Nerve lässt sich aber je nach Aufbau deutlich in die eine oder andere Richtung verschieben. Wobei für mich das größere Potenzial eher im Tourenbereich liegt. Man bekommt zum guten Preis mit etwas Modifikationen einen relativ leichten und bergauf wie bergab funktionierenden Tourer.
Der CrossRide LRS macht aber für mich in beiden Ausrichtungen keinen Sinn. Für XC viel zu schwer und bergab mal laufen lass geht mit dem 24Loch auch nicht lange gut. Und finde mal eine Ersatzspeiche wenn Du ne Mehrtagestour im Gebirge machst!
Ich hab den LRS direkt abgebaut als das Rad aus dem Karton kam und ihn durch ein 1600g LRS mit 23mm Maulweite ersetzt. Das hat mich kein 200€ extra gekostet aber wird abgesehen von evtl. der Lefty die sinnvollste Investition bei dem Rad gewesen sein. 
Mit einer leichteren 19-20mm Felge hätte man ggf. nochmal 100g gespart aber auch nach ein paar Abfahrten einen haufen Schrott. Und eine gleich schwere Felge in 19mm zu nehmen macht den Laufradaufbau nicht sinnvoller.

Der XR1501 ist bestimmt ein guter LRS aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man die 500€ Aufpreis sinnvoller im Rad verbauen kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Ich sehe es etwas anders. Das Nerve29 ist für mich die optimale Mittelgebirgs-Tourer Lösung... Für XC und Marathon wäre mir die Geometrie deutlich zu komfortorientiert...Wobei für mich das größere Potenzial eher im Tourenbereich liegt...
> Der CrossRide LRS macht aber für mich in beiden Ausrichtungen keinen Sinn. Für XC viel zu schwer und bergab mal laufen lass geht mit dem 24Loch auch nicht lange gut.


Mit Verlaub storcky, das ist doch alles *Meinung*, und keine Erfahrung!


----------



## storcky (8. Januar 2014)

Schon der 26" 24Loch LRS hat mir gezeigt, dass ich mit gut klassisch aufgebauten 32l Rädern besser unterwegs bin. Das einzige 24l Laufrad was ich noch habe ist am Rennrad-Vorderrad mit einer H+Son Archetype (sehr stabile Road-Felge). Am HR sinds 32.
Ich baue meine LRS übrigens selbst auf...


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2014)

Also das Nerve Al hat doch fast die selbe Geometrie wie das Lux CF Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind mit 70 respektive 74 grad identisch. Und es wird wohl niemand bestreiten das sich diese Geometrie für Marathon anbietet, jedenfalls fährt damit der Albanator einen Rekord nach dem anderen damit ein. Das doch gerade das tolle an 29", dass die Bikes um einiges vielseitiger wurden. Schaut euch doch mal das alte Lux an. Da musste man das Fahrwerk bocksteif fahren und war quasi nur als Sicherheitsreserve da. Spass auf den Trails war damit jedenfalls Fehlanzeige.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## storcky (8. Januar 2014)

Ich bin das Lux nicht gefahren. Trotzdem bin ich der *MEINUNG*, dass das Fahrwerk allein schon durch die Hinterbaukonstruktion deutlich straffer gegenüber dem Nerve abgestimmt sein wird. Und hier wird gerade ein 5700€ Rad mit einem mehr als 3000€ günstigerem und knapp 2kg schwererem Rad verglichen?!
Ich habe doch nie gesagt, dass das Nerve für den XC-Einsatz ungeignet ist - ich sehe nur deutlich mehr Potenzial im Tourenbereich bei diesem Bike. 

Und um jetzt nochmal zum eigentlich Kern zurück zukommen suchte Bergziege09 ein *TOURENFULLY *für das Mittelgebirge und will eh das halbe Rad umbauen. Jetzt nochmal meine Argumentationskette:

Nerve29 als Tourenfully > passt super
Stärke vom Nerve29 = Bergab mal richtig rollen lassen bei nur 110mm Hinterbau > DT XR1501 ist OK , Crossmax eher schlecht, klassischer leichter 32Loch LRS mit 23mm Felgen super (zumal er ja plante evtl. 2.4er Reifen zu fahren - mal dahin gestellt ob das notwendig ist)

Daher meine Gedanken wie man mit 2500€ am sinnvollsten zu dem perfekten Tourer kommt.

Jetzt kommt der DJ und erzählt was von "Breitheitswahn", Race-Bike und Beschleunigungswerten. 
Wo bitte ist der konstruktive Beitrag im Bezug zur Frage des Tourenfully´s???



dj_holgie schrieb:


> ...aber auf dem Hauptschule Niveau "ich fühl mich persönlich angegriffen", werde ich hier nicht diskutieren


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Ich bin das Lux nicht gefahren. Trotzdem bin ich der *MEINUNG*, dass das Fahrwerk allein schon durch die Hinterbaukonstruktion deutlich straffer gegenüber dem Nerve abgestimmt sein wird. Und hier wird gerade ein 5700€ Rad mit einem mehr als 3000€ günstigerem und knapp 2kg schwererem Rad verglichen?!


 
Also mal langsam. Das teuerste Nerve AL kostet soviel wie das billigste Lux CF. Also liegen zwischen den Rädern keinesfalls 3000€. Ist eher eine Frage des Geschmackes Alu oder Carbon, teurer Rahmen/billigere Anbauteile oder "billigere" Rahmen/teure Anbauteile. Und Vergleichen kann man sie, wie gesagt, anhand einer sehr ähnlichen Geo auf jeden Fall, selbst wenn der Hinterbau eine andere Progression haben sollte.

Aber ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was schon wieder der Vergleich zwischen Lux und Nerve AL soll, darum gehts hier in der Tat nicht, Bergzieges Anfrage bezog sich auf die Laufräder und nichts anderes habe ich kommentiert. Das mit dem Breitheitswahn musste mal gesagt werden, ich erwarte nicht das alle meiner Meinung sind. Aber vielleicht kann man nun mal wieder drüber wegkommen?


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> Schon der 26" 24Loch LRS hat mir gezeigt, dass ich mit gut klassisch aufgebauten 32l Rädern besser unterwegs bin. Das einzige 24l Laufrad was ich noch habe ist am Rennrad-Vorderrad mit einer H+Son Archetype (sehr stabile Road-Felge). Am HR sinds 32.
> Ich baue meine LRS übrigens selbst auf...


 
Eine Frage des Gewichts und der Fahrweise, sprich wie sauber man fährt.

Die Crossmax Enduro haben beispielsweise nur 24/20 Speichen und werden im Enduro benutzt. Achja da ist die Felge übrigends vorne 21mm und hinten 19mm. Das find selbst ich für Enduro doch schon arg an der Grenze, aber naja  Viele fahren damit erfolgreich im Enduro. Da ist vorne übrigends standardmäßig ein 2,4er Reifen drauf.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist der Defekt auf der Antriebseite passiert? Gelten die CX-Ray im "Leichtbau"-Angebot von AS als die stabilsten Speichen? Der schnelle Pfeil nimmt wohl 60 Euro mehr als AS für den gleichen LRS, deshalb sage ich hier mal Danke  für deine Ehrlichkeit den Defekt zu posten und ich finde, ein Gespräch mit einem LRS-Bauer mit gehobenem Qualitätsanspruch kann umso weniger schaden
> 
> P.S.: Ob es ein Materialfehler ist, wird sich nie herausstellen, denn AS wird für eine solche Untersuchung nicht die Kosten übernehmen sondern sagen, das es so ist
> 
> Mich interessiert außerdem, ob ein solcher Defekt auf Gewährleistung geht oder Kulanz oder beides nicht. Bitte Update! Vorher ist AS für mich persönlich erst mal außen vor.




Montag hatte ich ja mein LR nach AS geschickt, heute war es schon wieder zurück. Die speiche wurde erneuert, das laufrad neue gespannt und zentriert. das ganze auf Garanti und ohne wenn und aber.

Was ich etwas schade fand, das sie das tape nicht erneuert haben was sie ab machen mussten um die speiche zu erneuern. Ich freue mich aber darüber das es so schnell ging und ich am Weekend wieder biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

Was ich etwas schade fand, das sie das tape nicht erneuert haben was sie ab machen mussten um die speiche zu erneuern.[/quote]
Foto wäre interessant.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Foto wäre interessant.




von was ?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> von was ?


von der neuen Speiche?


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> von der neuen Speiche?


----------



## Dinocek (10. Januar 2014)

heute den LRS bekommen

machen nen soliden eindruck!
reifen sehen viel fetter aus und tubelessmontage war problemlos möglich, nach 5 std immer noch dicht!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Tres chic 

und schön leicht, gute 160g leichter wie meine !

Jetzt kannst du auch schön mit dem luftdruck runter gehen, ich fahre bei gleicher felgenbreite vorne 1,2bar und 1,6 bar hinten
Bei fahrfertigen 92KG incl. gefüllter 1,5l trinkbalase und einem 3 kilo schwerem rucksack !


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du auch schön mit dem luftdruck runter gehen, ich fahre bei gleicher felgenbreite vorne 1,2bar und 1,6 bar hinten


Dazu braucht es keine Felge mit 25mm Innenmaulweite. Ein Reifen mit gescheiter Karkasse reicht! Fahre den Crossride mit Latexschläuchen auch vorne  1,4 und hinten 1,5 bar und funzt bestens


----------



## Dinocek (10. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Tres chic
> 
> und schön leicht, gute 160g leichter wie meine !
> 
> ...


jup, darauf bin ich am meisten gespannt! - das fahrgefühl....

hast du die kasette auch mit gewechselt? die ging nur mit roher gewalt ab! hab mind 20 min hingewerkelt!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Je breiter die felge umso besser kann sich der reifen abstützen und umso weniger luftdruck braucht es, dein butcher vorne hat auch nur eine normale karkasse und wenn du noch weiter runter gehst wird der am vorderad halt eben schwabellig und hinten das selbe.

Breite felgen helfen nicht gegen durchschläge, da hilft nur der richtige luftdruck oder eine DH Karkasse !




Dinocek schrieb:


> jup, darauf bin ich am meisten gespannt! - das fahrgefühl....
> 
> hast du die kasette auch mit gewechselt? die ging nur mit roher gewalt ab! hab mind 20 min hingewerkelt!



ja klarr, ich hab da gleich ne Xt Kassette drauf gemacht. Das ging aber ganz easy runter. War ja auch noch neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> von der neuen Speiche?


Das dein Deutsch schlechter ist als gedacht, wusste ich, seit ich den Untertitel deines Avatars gelesen habe


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Je breiter die felge umso besser kann sich der reifen abstützen und umso weniger luftdruck braucht es, dein butcher vorne hat auch nur eine normale karkasse und wenn du noch weiter runter gehst wir der am vorderad halt eben schwabellig und hinten das selbe.


Das Abstützen hat nicht nur mit der Felgenbreite zu tun, oder?! Der Butcher hat das Control Casing, das ist nicht die normale Karkasse. Warum sollte ich noch weiter runtergehen mit dem Luftdruck? Wie gesagt, das Feeling was Dinocek sich verspricht habe ich schon mit dem Standard-LRS und Latexschläuchen. 
Aber gerne jedem das Seine!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Was hab ich denn geschrieben, entweder breite felge oder DH karkasse. Alles andere ist nicht stabil, was meinst du warum DH reifen so um die 1,2Kg und mehr wiegen. Alles andere sind "leichtbau" reifen mit labeliger Karkasse, egal wie sich das schimpft.

Wenn du mit 1,4bar am vorderrad zurecht kommst ist doch alles gut

aber damit du das auch mal bildlich siehst


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn geschrieben, entweder breite felge oder DH karkasse. Alles andere ist nicht stabil, was meinst du warum DH reifen so um die 1,2Kg und mehr wiegen. Alles andere sind "leichtbau" reifen mit labeliger Karkasse, egal wie sich das schimpft.
> 
> Wenn du mit 1,4bar am vorderrad zurecht kommst ist doch alles gut


Zum letzten Satz eindeutig Ja! Zu dem davor: Nein, es ist kein "Leichtbau"-Reifen, wenn man auf dem Nerve keine DH-Karkasse mit 1,2Kg und mehr fährt bzw. weniger ist auch nicht "nicht stabil". Denn hier gehts ja immer noch um unsere Nerve 29, gelle, und mit dem fährt noch der "Bekloppteste" wohl eher keinen DH


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Januar 2014)

Es ging doch nicht darum was für ein reifen ich mir aufs nerve schnalle und was nicht, sondern nur das man labelige reifen auf breite felgen zieht damit sie mit gerigem luftdruck gefahren werden können ohne das sie wegknicken oder man verwendet DH reifen auf schmale felgen um mit gerigem luftdruck fahren zu können. Was aber am Nerve etwas sinnberfreit ist !
Der Butcher ist halt auch ein labbeliger reifen, auch wenn er 800g wiegt. Es bleibt ein singel ply reifen und das sind nun mal "leichte" reifen, auch wenn ich einen 800g reifen nicht als leicht ansehe!

So jetzt aber genug OT

Freuen wir unds doch jetzt einfach auf wochenende und ein paar schöne bike touren


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So jetzt aber genug OT
> 
> Freuen wir unds doch jetzt einfach auf wochenende und ein paar schöne bike touren


Jawoll  Chef
Gucken was du So auf der  hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das dein Deutsch schlechter ist als gedacht, wusste ich, seit ich den Untertitel deines Avatars gelesen habe



OT:
Danke für den Hinweis. Montag habe ich einen Termin beim Optiker.


----------



## psyheiko (10. Januar 2014)

Dinocek schrieb:


> heute den LRS bekommen
> 
> machen nen soliden eindruck!
> reifen sehen viel fetter aus und tubelessmontage war problemlos möglich, nach 5 std immer noch dicht!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 267033 Anhang anzeigen 267035 Anhang anzeigen 267036 Anhang anzeigen 267037 Anhang anzeigen 267038 Anhang anzeigen 267039



@Dinocek
Kannst du bitte mal die Spezies zu den Laufrädern schreiben!
Ride trace Trail felgen
Naben?
Speichen?
Erbauer?
Preis?

Danke!


Stay human!


----------



## Dinocek (10. Januar 2014)

psyheiko schrieb:


> @Dinocek
> Kannst du bitte mal die Spezies zu den Laufrädern schreiben!
> Ride trace Trail felgen
> Naben?
> ...



klar doch!

Nabe: Funworks 4Way Pro
Speiche: Sapim D-light
aufgebaut bei Action Sports für 450 €


----------



## Dinocek (10. Januar 2014)

@GeorgeP: hatte das falsche bild hochgeladen!
gewicht gesamt hat also nich gestimmt!!!!


----------



## Stable (11. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn geschrieben, entweder breite felge oder DH karkasse. Alles andere ist nicht stabil, was meinst du warum DH reifen so um die 1,2Kg und mehr wiegen. Alles andere sind "leichtbau" reifen mit labeliger Karkasse, egal wie sich das schimpft.
> 
> Wenn du mit 1,4bar am vorderrad zurecht kommst ist doch alles gut
> 
> aber damit du das auch mal bildlich siehst


Schön gemalt ... Grundsätzlich stimmt das, sehe ich ja beim Motorrad. Allerdings sind da Reifen und Felgen aufeinander abgestimmt. Beim Fahrrad sind die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten vielfältiger, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass die Reifenhersteller das einplanen. Das Bild ist dann nicht ganz so drastisch wie oben. Oder anders: Bei der breiten Felge stimmt das Bild erst, wenn die Seitenwände des Reifens weiter runtergezogen werden oder dementsprechend stabil sind. Ansonsten verhält die sich bei niedrigem Luftdruck ähnlich ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2014)

@GeorgeP 
@Dinocek 
Ihr habt jetzt beide einen Laufradsatzt mit 25mm Innenmaulweite und beide den Ground Control 2.3 hinten, oder?

Könntet ihr mal bitte beide die Karkassenbreite und die Stollenbreite nachmessen, bei sagen wir 1,6 bar Luftdruck 
Wäre super


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Januar 2014)

Karkasse 57mm, Stollen 57  . Luftdruck ist 1,6bar. Gemessen mit dem Airmax von schwalbe.


----------



## CC. (11. Januar 2014)

Jungs, Euer technisches Verständnis und weitere Kenntnisse in allen Ehren...
Ich hab aber jetzt mal das Abo auf den Fred gelöscht, weil die Diskussion um Reifenbreiten in den 29er-Reifenthread gehört und das Scharmützel mit den Laufrädern zum Laufradfred oder auch in den Nerve-Gewichtsoptimierung-Faden. Wenn hier wieder Argumente pro / kontra Nerve Al29 auftauchen, sagt Bescheid, dann schau ich gerne wieder rein.

Nicht böse sein, aber haltet bitte die Fred's sauber.
Grüße und schönes Wochenende,
CC.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2014)




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Januar 2014)

Keine 25er Innenmaulweite, wie gesagt, aber so wie es ist grundsätzlich ausreichend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (11. Januar 2014)

Ich behaupte das gegenteil, da meine behauptung auf er(fahrung) aufbaut 

Aber du willst dir ja auch einen LRS in leicht und breit holen oder ist das wieder vom tisch ?


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Januar 2014)

Chic, chic. 

Ein Reifen von der Felge ist mir ubrigends in meinem kompletten Biker Leben noch nie geflogen, das Bildchen mit dem Wabbelig stimmt zwar im Prinzip, ist aber sehr übertrieben.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2014)

Ich fühle mich immer und immer wieder bestätigt, das Nerve AL 29 ist schlicht und ergreifend ein pikfeines Tourenbike mit richtig guter Geo 
Danke @mstaab_canyon


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich immer und immer wieder bestätigt, das Nerve AL 29 ist schlicht und ergreifend ein pikfeines Tourenbike mit richtig guter Geo
> Danke @mstaab_canyon


Da kann ich mich immer und immer wieder anschliessen! 
Ein tolles Bike, das bei jeder Tour richtig viel Spaß macht!


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Januar 2014)

Jep es ist ein richtiges trail bike was einfach immer wieder spaß macht


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2014)

DEINE Fotos heute allererste Sahne das hat wieder mal RICHTIG Spaß gemacht 
Ich war dann so frei, ein paar schöne mal abzuspeichern


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Januar 2014)

Freut mich, aber bei den action bildern muß ich doch manuell fotografieren, sonst wird dat nix mit scharf und so


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2014)

iiiiiiiiiihhh, was ne Matsche-Pampe


----------



## CC. (13. Januar 2014)

Bin gestern das erste Mal auf einem Nerve 29 eines Mitfahrers gesessen (Dank an Klaus!) und bin ein wenig enttäuscht:
Das Fahrwerk ist bretthart und prellt auf den Wurzeln. Das ist ziemlich unangenehm. Kann an der Einstellung liegen, aber es ist wohl bekannt, daß es "straff" ist. (Die Werte werden noch geprüft).
Man sitzt ziemlich "vorne" auf dem Rad = Sitzwinkel 74°, Sattelstütze ohne Setback. Das ist schon sehr ambitioniert und verändert die gewohnte Sitzhaltung. Ich hatte trotzdem bergauf wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad. In Verbindung mit meinen rutschenden (Klickie-) Schuhen auf den Plattform-Pedalen war das kein gutes Gefühl. 
Bergab hab ich mich wegen der ungewohnten Sitzposition ein wenig unsicher gefühlt und weiteren Federweg vermisst. Das "Sofa-" Gefühl anderer gefahrener Fullys hat gefehlt. Der Unterschied an der Gabel bei T -> D war genau Null 
Bergauf geht das Rad gut (nicht so zielstrebig wie mein Hardtail, weil der Dämpfer doch Kraft verschluckt), aber es gibt eine vermehrte Neigung, daß das Vorderrad steigt.
Im Moment ist die Fahrleistung schwer einzuschätzen, weil es übel batzig ist und alles rutscht (die 2.2er XKing's tun ihr Übriges dazu), aber ich bin alle meine steilen Teststrecken mit dem Nerve hochgekommen. Der Frühling in den Alpen kommt bestimmt. Sind nur noch gerechnete 90 Tage...

Preisfrage: paßt die Größe?





Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

Sieht irgendwie so aus wäre der Sattel zu tief, oder täuscht das?
An sich muss man sich bei 29er erst mal dran gewöhnen, dass man mehr "im" Bike sitzt, ging mir auch so.
Ein Fahrwerk sollte man natürlich schon genau auf das Fahrergewicht abstimmen, meins ist auf jeden Fall nicht bretthart.
Mit welchen Fullysofas vergleichst du denn das Nerve?

Achso, ich sag mal das passt!


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Januar 2014)

Wie du schon selber richtig sagst muß das fahrwerk auf dich eingestellt werden. Da es sich um ein fahrwerk mit 110mm federweg handelt ist es natürlich straffer wie ein fully mit 150mm feder weg.
Ein plüschsofa feeleing wirst du also damit nicht haben, aber es schluckt dennoch das meiste sehr gut weg und es fühlt sich nach mehr federweg an.

Bei einem sitzwinkel von 74° grad tritt man mehr von oben aber man sitzt deswegen nicht weiter vorne und somit kommen wir zu deiner gretschen frage.

Für mich sitzt du zu kompakt auf dem rad, sprich es könnte für dich eine nummer größer ausfallen und es sieht auch so aus als ob der sattel für dich zuweit vorne ist.
Bei richtiger sitzposition (rahmen größe) wirst du auch keine überschlagsgefühle berg ab haben und es wird auch im uphill etwas ruhiger werden. Da du dann mehr im bike sitzt und du eine besser gewichtsverteilung hast.

Anbei mal ein bild wo man schön sieht was das fahgrwerk alles schluckt ohne zu "springen" vorrausgesetzt es ist richtig abgestimmt .


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

Wäre auch mal interessant, wie Groß du bist und auf welcher Rahmengröße du da gerade sitzt!?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch ein M Rahmen, das Steuerrohr schaut nicht nach 12 sondern 10 cm Länge aus.
Als "Sitzzwerg" mit 182cm Körpergröße und 90er Schrittlänge wurde mein L-Rahmen inzwischen auf einen 70mm Vorbau runter"getuned" umgedreht - also minus 7° - und ich fühle mich sauwohl in der Sitzposition 
Canyon hatte mir auf Anfrage für einem guten halben Jahr mal geschrieben, das der L-Rahmen nicht optimal mit 70er Vorbau "performen" würde...naja...


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein bild wo man schön sieht was das fahgrwerk alles schluckt ohne zu "springen".


cooles Bild.
Wer war denn der Fotograf?


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2014)

wenn der sattel für dein empfinden korrekt eingestellt ist, dann messe mal den abstand von sattelspitze zu lenkermitte (da wo der lenker im vorbau festgeschraubt ist). ich habe das mal aus spaß mit einigen kumpels gemacht. im schnitt kann man sagen dass bei den meisten der abstand wie folgt war: unterarm abwinkeln und ellenbogen an die sattelspitze, finger ausgestreckt richtung lenkermitte. dann bleiben noch etwa 3 finger breit (kann man mit der anderen hand anlegen) bis lenker mitte. das kommt im schnitt gut hin. wenn es nur 2 finger oder 1 finger sind, dann sitzt du schon sehr kompakt und aufrecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2014)

Bei mir genau drei Finger breit bis zur Lenkermitte.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Januar 2014)

Er sitzt auf einem L - Rahmen...!!! Das lässt sich immer gut ausmachen beim Vergleich der Größe von dem kleinen
Dreieck am Sattel - Oberrohr. 

Und für mein Empfinden sieht die Sitzposition doch gut aus...

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, es ist ein L Rahmen, die Schweißnaht zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr ist bei L kürzer.
Die Sitzposition ist so individuell und auch subjektiv, da kann man doch nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Jedenfalls schaut es nicht ungewöhnlich kurz oder lang aus...


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sind´s bei Rahmengröße "M", 1,83 groß und Schrittlänge 84cm, dann mal 2 Fingerbreit.
Hab aber auch bewusst nen 60er Vorbau montiert, mir passt das perfekt.
Hängt aber natürlich von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir genau drei Finger breit bis zur Lenkermitte.


Bei mir auch, und ich fühle mich pudelwohl.


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

Upps,

gibt´s eigentlich Lenker mit unterschiedlichem Backsweep?
Grad mal getestet, linker Arm 2 Finger, rechter Arm 3 Finger, was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2014)

Richtig stürzen, dann passt das schon


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Upps,
> 
> gibt´s eigentlich Lenker mit unterschiedlichem Backsweep?
> Grad mal getestet, linker Arm 2 Finger, rechter Arm 3 Finger, was mach ich denn jetzt?


Unterschiedlich dicke Finger?


----------



## CC. (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 175 mit SL 84 und das ist ein Rahmen in L. (PPS empfiehlt M!)
Hab mich rein von der Größe her nicht unwohl gefühlt, bin aber auch keine technischen Trails damit gefahren. 
Setze ich den Sattel nach hinten, habe ich noch weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Allerdings war der 70er (?) Vorbau noch auf positiv gedreht und 1,5 cm Spacer drunter. Keine Ahnung wie viel das noch ausmachen würde.
Und ein Setback würde die Idee mit 74º Sitzwinkel ad absurdum führen.
Wer fährt alles mit Setback? Erfahrungen? 


Ein Rahmen in M würde mir geschätzte 3cm mehr Überhöhung bringen und damit mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. 

@GeorgeP: schönes Bild, habs im 29er Forum schon gesehen. Aber ehrlich, das fahr ich mit meinem HT mit der 29er SID spielend. Für die drei Wurzelchen brauch ich kein Fully. Vor zwei Jahren bin ich so etwas noch starr und V-Brake gefahren. Ist aber GottseiDank vorbei  

Apropos SID...selbst mit dieser Gabel mit 100mm hab ich ein weicheres Gefühl als mit dem Fahrwerk von gestern. Ich warte da noch auf die Drücke von Dàmpfer und Gabel.

Vergleichen kann ich das mit einem Stumpi - ja ja das hat 130mm - aber es geht genauso soft wie meine SID. Ein weiterer Vergleich mit einem Cube steht noch aus. 

Also irgendwie war das etwas ernüchternd - was meine persönlichen Erwartungen betrifft.


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Richtig stürzen, dann passt das schon


Ich fahr morgen mal gegen ne Wand, vielleicht hilft's ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte drauf wetten können das es ein M rahmen ist und du ca. 185cm, das du da jetzt kein druck aufs vorderad bekommst ist klar. Ich bin 186 mit eine SL von 86 und fahre M. Dementsprechen hab ich die von dir erwähnten probleme im uphill nicht !

Das die gabeln im neuzustand sehr holzig ansprechen ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, magels schmierung im casting. Aber dennoch sollte die gabel recht kompfortabel über die wurzeln gehen, die rebas die ich mal im vergleich gefahren habe waren aber auch nicht softer bzw geschmeidiger.

Aber wie das im leben so ist, ist auch das wie eine gabel arbeitet, reine geschmack sache und wird von jedem anders wahr genommen !

Zum dafür brauch ich kein fully, man(n) wird älter und möchte den kompfort nicht missen 

Du müsstest das Nerve ein wenig mehr auf dich zuschneidern, dann kommt auch sicher mehr fahrspaß auf. So ist das ja nichts halbes und nichts ganzes gewesen und dann auch noch mit klickie schuhen auf flatt pedale


----------



## CC. (13. Januar 2014)

Wieviel Überhöhung fährst Du bei SL 86?


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das mal gemessen, ich meine es waren 6cm. Kann ich morgen aber nochmal nachmessen !


----------



## CC. (13. Januar 2014)

Das wäre nett. Danke.


----------



## Ritzibi (13. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Wieviel Überhöhung fährst Du bei SL 86?


Also ich hab bei SL 84 ca. 3-4cm Überhöhung, sollte dann bei dir ähnlich sein.
Denke mal L passt dir nicht!?


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Januar 2014)

Wow...hätte ich auch nicht gedacht...(1,75 / SL 84) Ich hätte wie George auch auf mindestens 1.85 getippt nach dem Bild.

Hast ja dieselben Maße wie ich. (hab auch einen M Rahmen). Allerdings, bei nur paar Zentimetern mehr würde ich auch zum L Rahmen
greifen. Aber alles rein subjektiv...

Überhöhung bei mir 2 - 3 cm.


----------



## CC. (13. Januar 2014)

mmmh, die 2-3cm hab ich schon beim L gehabt...


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich bin 175 mit SL 84 und das ist ein Rahmen in L. (PPS empfiehlt M!)



ui, das ist aber sehr groß, du könntest wesentlich verspielter sein mit M...


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2014)

L Rahmen, 183, 89SL, 4cm überhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pienza1 (14. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir sind es bei einem XL-Rahmen noch 4-Finger Breite bis zum Lenker..
Bitte einen Tipp von den Fachleuten, welchen Vorbau ich nehme um auf die drei Finger zu kommen und somit
etwas kompakter und aufrechter sitze ??


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. Januar 2014)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind es bei einem XL-Rahmen noch 4-Finger Breite bis zum Lenker..
> Bitte einen Tipp von den Fachleuten, welchen Vorbau ich nehme um auf die drei Finger zu kommen und somit
> etwas kompakter und aufrechter sitze ??


Hallo pienza,

wenn Du im Moment den 100er Vorbau hast, würde ich es mit einem 80er versuchen. Kommt natürlich darauf an, wie dick Deine Finger sind. 
Ansonsten fehlen von Dir zur besseren Beurteilung noch ein paar Eckdaten (Größe, Schrittlänge).

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## pienza1 (14. Januar 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hallo pienza,
> Hallo Rodriguez,
> also ich habe den serienmäßigen Vorbau dran und ziemlich dicke finger (das wären bei anderen bestimmt 5 Fingerbreiten...)
> Meine Größe ist 189cm, SL 93....
> ...


----------



## Ritzibi (14. Januar 2014)

Wobei diese Fingermethode narürlich nur eine grobe Hausnummer liefern kann.
Genauso wie das PPS-System von Canyon kein Allhelimittel ist, obwohl es meist passt.
Bei der Vorbaulänge hilft nur ausprobieren.
Aus der Ferne ist eine Beratung fast unmöglich.....
Beim Rennrad hab ich dieses Tool verwendet, hat wirklich super gepasst: http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/ratgeber/rahmengeometrie-die-richtige-groesse/a15819.html
Fürs MTB: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/
oder sowas
http://bikechecker.com/

Feintunig ist aber trotzdem immer nötig!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du eine Möglichkeit zum Testen hast probiere mal den 80er.
5 Finger (im Normalfall eine Handbreit ) ist schon ziemlich viel.

Ich hatte damals am meinem 26er Cube auch einen 2 Zentimeter kürzeren Vorbau eingebaut.
Der Unterschied war enorm.

Wie Klaus oben schon schrieb: alles sehr individuell. *Du* musst Dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (14. Januar 2014)

4 Finger sind sehr viel, ich würde auch einen um 2 cm kürzeren Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timehunter (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Bin auch Besitzer vom NerveAL29 7.9 2013

Verfolge diesen Thread hier nun schon länger und möchte das ein oder andere noch verändern.
Als Erstes einen LRS für Marathon, den Mavic Crossride behalte ich dann für den Winter mit anderer Bereifung.
Nun stoße ich auf erste Probs bei den ganzen Normen/Größen der Nabe bzw der Bremsscheibenaufnahme.
Ich als Laie benötige da nun mal Eure Hilfe ;-)

Und zwar, finde ich Angaben fürs 
VR: QR 5x100, TA 15x100, TA 20x110, TB 9x100
HR: QR 5x135, TA 12x135, TB 10x135, TA 12x142

Kann mir jemand helfen, welche Größen ich nehmen muss?
U.a. ob Centerlock oder IS2000?


----------



## Ritzibi (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ist recht einfach:
VR: QR 15x100
HR: X12x142

Centerlock oder IS2000 (6-Loch) ist egal, hast aber aktuell 6-Loch Scheiben verbaut.
Bei Centerlock bräuchtest du halt neue Scheiben.
Brauchst du aber eh, es sei denn du willst die Scheiben beim Radwechsel jedes mal umschrauben.


----------



## timehunter (14. Januar 2014)

Dann lag meine Vermutung schon sehr nah ;-)

Ja, kommen neue Scheiben dran und XT-Kassette..

Danke..


----------



## CC. (14. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Angaben zu Größen, Rahmenhöhen und Überhöhungen. Der Rahmen in L ist also zu groß.
Kann bitte noch jemand Angaben zu Gewicht und dazugehörigen Luftdrücken in Dämpfern und Gabeln machen?

Danke,
CC.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Januar 2014)

Bei fahrfertig 90-92Kg habe ich im dämpfer 190PSI und in der gabel 90 PSI, was bei mir einen SAG von 20% ergibt.

Ach und sattelüberhöhung ist  6cm


----------



## Scholzi (14. Januar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Danke für die Angaben zu Größen, Rahmenhöhen und Überhöhungen. Der Rahmen in L ist also zu groß.
> Kann bitte noch jemand Angaben zu Gewicht und dazugehörigen Luftdrücken in Dämpfern und Gabeln machen?
> 
> Danke,
> CC.


Gerne,
Größe 179, Fahrgewicht 88 kg, SL 84, Rahmen M, Dämpfer (Factory CTD)-180 psi, Gabel (Performance CTD)-85 psi (20% SAG)
Sattelüberhöhung 2 cm


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes!

Ich wollte gerade meine gutschrift von Canyon einlösen, aber wärend des gesamten bestellvorgang tauchte diese gutschrift nirgens auf. Bin bis zu meinem paypal konto gegangen und hab dann abgebrochen

Gerne weiteres auch via PM !


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2014)

Moin, bei mir wurde in der 2013er Evolution-Gabel mit offenem Ölbad, wohl nicht im Tune aber der Innendruck des Dämpfers erhöht  müsste mal den Service-Bericht raussuchen. Die Gabel hat die 2014er Kartusche erhalten. 
Das Rad wird mit 85kg "nackich" hinten mit 145 PSI und vorne mit 85 PSI gefahren. Die auf 12cm Federweg erhöhte Gabel nutze ich so zur Zeit mit bis 11cm, der Dämpfer hat noch knapp 3 - 4mm Weg am Dämpfer frei, bevor der Gummiring herunterfallen würde.
190 PSI hinten, hohoho


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> der Dämpfer hat noch knapp 3 - 4mm Weg am Dämpfer frei, bevor der Gummiring herunterfallen würde.
> 190 PSI hinten, hohoho



Und bei mir fällt der gumiring des öfteren runter, aber das thema hatten wir ja schon mal.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2014)

Ich schrieb ja das da bei mir etwas am Dämpfer geändert wurde.

Kann mich aber auch erinnern, du hast in dem Bike-Test mitgemacht und da schrieben die Redakteuer das die meisten Hobbyfahrer Federweg über zu hohen Druck verschenken und es wurde - nach meiner Erinnerung - um 140 PSI empfohlen...und da ging es ja eben um das Nerve AL 29 und andere Bikes der gleichen Kategorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (14. Januar 2014)

Bei dir wurde der druck in der stickstoffkammer erhöht, ich erinere mich. Deshalb brauchst du auch weniger druck in der luftkammer. Ist also nicht repräsentativ.

Also wenn ich 190PSI im dämpfer habe und den gummiring des öfteren unten habe, dann ist doch der druck nicht zu hoch und bei einem SAG von 20% ist doch alles fein.

Ich hatte bei einem bike, es war auf alle fälle nicht das Nerve, eine druck von 150PSI gewählt und habe von 46 mm hub 37 mm genutzt, einer der mitbiker hatte mit 140 PSI gerade einmal 19mm hub genutzt. Also bei 10PSI weniger hätte ich auch denn vollen hub am bike genutzt!
Der tester der den voll hub genutzt hatte, barchte mal locker 10KG weniger auf die waage, ergo hatte er um 20% SAG zu bekommen auch weniger luft im dämpfer.

Und es wurde auch kein druck für einen dämpfer empfolen, wie soll man das auch. Denn der SAG ist ja gewichtsabhängig und wie hat der Christoph so schön geschrieben, "mehr mut zu weniger druck"


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2014)

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt insistiere, aber war da nicht noch etwas mit Luftverlust an deinem Dämpfer oder hat sich das gegeben?


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Januar 2014)

Alles bestens, er hält die Luft


----------



## Dinocek (14. Januar 2014)

darf ich die "XL-Leute" mal fragen, welche größe und schrittlänge ihr habt?
ich finde das grad nicht und das würde mir interessieren

Danke


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das dein Deutsch schlechter ist als gedacht, wusste ich, seit ich den Untertitel deines Avatars gelesen habe



Es muss heißen "Dass dein Deutsch..."


----------



## magnil (15. Januar 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Magnil, which "CUSTOM TUNE ID do you find on your rear shock? Last week I bought for my AL 29 a Fox Float CTD Boostvalve Factory 2014 trail adjust 184,1 x 44,45 (not the OEM-Canyon version) This one have the CUSTOM TUNE ID *CGX9*. I think the compression stroke is different between the OEM and "original" version.



Bike back after a seven week repair. Custom Tune ID: CMNM.


----------



## Canyon_Dale (16. Januar 2014)

Hi Christian,

das Rad ist für mich eingestellt für: 189 cm, SL 91, Fahrergewicht (fahrfertig): 85 kg.

Die aktuellen Drücke (Gabel, Dämpfer) werde ich vermutlich heute Abend liefern.

Viele Grüße, Klaus



...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## Canyon_Dale (16. Januar 2014)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> das Rad ist für mich eingestellt für: 189 cm, SL 91, Fahrergewicht (fahrfertig): 85 kg.
> 
> ...



so, jetzt noch schnell geschaut: hinten 12, vorne 6 bar - bei 3 Grad Celsius, Rad war über Nacht im Bus draussen...

...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## swinterbauer (16. Januar 2014)

Moin,

ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, ein Nerve AL 29 9.9 oder ein Radon Slide 130 29er 8.0 zu kaufen. Das Radon ist eher als All Mountain ausgelegt, mit 130 mm Federweg, RockShocks und Shimano XT Ausstattung. Die Laufräder sind Sun Ringle Demon/Inferno QR15/X12. Das sagt mir nix. Taugen die was?

Das Nerve AL 9.9 ist sicher in Sachen Ausstattung über jeden Zweifel erhaben, mit kompletter XT und guten DT Swiss Rädern. Aber das Radon ist nun mal 500 Euro billiger UND hat noch serienmäßig eine Reverb Stealth an Bord.

Mich würden Meinungen interessieren, was für oder gegen Nerve oder Radon Slide spricht?

Vom Fahr-Profil her würden mir die 110 mm vom Nerve locker reichen. Ich fahre meist Wald und Feldwege und eher leichtere Trails. Eine Varia-Sattelstütze empfinde ich aber gerade im Mittelgebirge mit viel Auf und Ab als sehr angenehm.

Wie machen die das bei Radon nur, dass die bei so hochwertiger Ausstattung so günstig sein können?

Beste Grüße
swinter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

Die SUN Felgen sind minderwertiger, das eingekaufte Zubehör bekommt Radon aufgrund höherer Stückzahlen zu besseren Konditionen und kann dies im Gesamtpackt günstig anbieten. Tausche mal den LRS gegen den DTSwiss und verwende die "unnötig teuren" Fox Elemente, dann ist die Spanne nur noch sehr gering.


----------



## joe1702 (16. Januar 2014)

Das Gewicht mit 13,6kg ist auch eine Hausnummer. Man müsste natürlich die reverb mir ca. 350g mehr Gewicht und den "mehr"  federweg berücksichtigen

Wäre interessant was der Rahmen wiegt


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, ein Nerve AL 29 9.9 oder ein Radon Slide 130 29er 8.0 zu kaufen. Das Radon ist eher als All Mountain ausgelegt, mit 130 mm Federweg, RockShocks und Shimano XT Ausstattung. Die Laufräder sind Sun Ringle Demon/Inferno QR15/X12. Das sagt mir nix. Taugen die was?
> 
> ...



Was nützt dir das Rad mit der besseren Ausstattung und dem günstigeren Preis wenn du es nicht auch so einsetzt wie es vorgesehen ist
Du schepst dann nur unnötiges Gewicht mit rum. 
Vom Fahrverhalten ist das slide dem nerve im groben schon überlegen und die stitzposition ist aufrechter. Ich konnte das mal ein kurzes Stück im Gelände von einem bekannten Probefahrten. 
Warum mit einem LKW durch die Stadt fahren wenns mit einem PKW angenehmer ist !


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe das Slide auch als bequemen Touren- und Lastenesel (PKW Kombi) und das Nerve eher als sportlichen Gegensatz (PKW).

Geld ist nicht alles, ist zwar wichtig, aber wenn es falsch investiert wird nutzlos.

Du kannst vergleichsweise den SUN LRS ausbauen und verkaufen, so ca. 100 Euro wirste bekommen, weil den will keiner haben und einen leichten für 600 kaufen. Haste 500 Euro ausgegeben, 500gr gespart und bist preislich bis auf die Reverb gleich. Reverb verkaufen für 150 Euro, neue feste Sattelstütze 50 Euro, biste am Ende bei 100 Euro günstiger als das Nerve. Und noch immer schwerer.

Slide 130 8.0 in 20" 13,8 kg - 500gr - 300gr = 13kg
Nerve 110 9.9 in L 12,3kg


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn es unbedingt 130mm Federweg sein MÜSSEN, würde ICH mich für das Spectral 29 7.9 entscheiden, auch wenn es etwas teurer ist. Ich denke auch, das man das Radon besser mit dem Spectral vergleichen sollte, insofern wäre die Frage in jedem Fall im falschen Fred gestellt 

P.S.: Wenn notwendig @filiale 
dann transportige ich mein Nerve 29 in einem Kombi


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Januar 2014)

Ist natürlich auch immer schwierig, im Canyonforum nach der Komkurenz zu fragen.
Die Wahrscheinlichleit ist da sehr hoch das die Beiträge leicht Richtung Nerve tendieren.
Im Litevilleforum wird dir auch kaum jemand zu nem Radon raten!?
Um den Preisunterschied zu erklären brauchst du nur die einzelnen Komponenten zu vergleichen, dann schneidet das Canyon schon besser ab.
Das reichen schon Gabel und Dämpfer.
Aber wie "filiale" schon sagt, sollte man auch Bikes aus der gleichen Kategorie vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

@Fragesteller: Ich stand vor genau der gleichen Entscheidung: Slide 130 8.0 oder Nerve AL29 9.9 und habe mich für die sportlichere Variante entschieden. Solide, flott, 110mm ausreichend (der Fahrer gibt an was möglich ist, nicht der Federweg, dazu muß der Fahrer natürlich auch die Fahrtechnik beherrschen).
Bisher steige ich jedes mal mit einem grinsen vom Bike


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch immer schwierig, im Canyonforum nach der Komkurenz zu fragen.
> Die Wahrscheinlichleit ist da sehr hoch das die Beiträge leicht Richtung Nerve tendieren.



Ja und Nein. Es gibt einige die die gleichen Überlegungen hatten und können somit gute Begründungen liefern. Ich bin nach wie vor nicht abgeneigt wieder ein Radon zu fahren (ich hatte ja vorher 2 Stück). Aber nun bin ich erstmal super zufrieden bei Canyon. Ich kann das somit sehr wertneutral betrachten.


----------



## swinterbauer (16. Januar 2014)

Zu dem Spectral 29er kann ja noch niemand was sagen - das Rad ist noch nicht auf dem Markt. Bevor das Spectral angekündigt war, wäre das Nerve 29er wahrscheinlich mit dem Radon Slide verglichen worden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Räder alle nicht so wahnsinnig weit auseinanderliegen.

Spectral und Slide sind wohl etwas abfahrtsorientierter und gröber. Das Nerve ist tourenorientierter. Wahrscheinlich würde mir jedes der drei Räder taugen. Wobei das PL-Verhältnis des Radon Slide auf dem Papier zumindest ziemlich unschlagbar scheint. Aber ich muss ohnehin mal einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und nach Bonn und Koblenz tuckern. Sympathiemäßig tendiere ich freilich schon eher zum Nerve, das mir auch optisch besser gefällt. Aber da ist dieser Gedanke, dass man beim Slide halt einfach nochmal etwas "mehr" fürs gleiche Geld bekommt (Federweg, Reverb)


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ja und Nein. Es gibt einige die die gleichen Überlegungen hatten und können somit gute Begründungen liefern. Ich bin nach wie vor nicht abgeneigt wieder ein Radon zu fahren (ich hatte ja vorher 2 Stück). Aber nun bin ich erstmal super zufrieden bei Canyon. Ich kann das somit sehr wertneutral betrachten.


Schon richtig, aber gewisse Tendenzen findet man aber meistens in den Herstellerforen, ist ja auch net schlimm, bzw. normal.


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Spectral und Slide sind wohl etwas abfahrtsorientierter und gröber.



sehe ich auch so



swinterbauer schrieb:


> Aber da ist dieser Gedanke, dass man beim Slide halt einfach nochmal etwas "mehr" fürs gleiche Geld bekommt (Federweg, Reverb)



Naja, wenn man es auch nutzt ist es gut, wenn es nur ums "haben geht" wäre es zu überdenken. Wenn Dir Gewicht egal ist nimm das Slide.
Hast Du schon mal eine Bike mit 1500gr Felgen und leichten Reifen und eines mit 2100gr und schweren Reifen bergauf beschleunigt ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Januar 2014)

Noch ein Aspekt, der mich beim Slide 8.0 stört: Es hat - in meinen Augen - unsinnigerweise für ein 29er eine 3-fach-Kurbel. Wenn man die umbauen möchte, müssen auch Schalthebel und Umwerfer getauscht werden. 

Andererseits: Es gab das 8.0 auch schon mal als Tagesartikel im Bike-Discount für 1.699 €...


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Noch ein Aspekt, der mich beim Slide 8.0 stört: Es hat - in meinen Augen - unsinnigerweise für ein 29er eine 3-fach-Kurbel. Wenn man die umbauen möchte, müssen auch Schalthebel und Umwerfer getauscht werden.



Nein, die neuen XT Schalthebel haben einen kleinen Schalter eingebaut der eine Begrenzung zu 3 fach vornimmt und somit die 2 fach aktiviert. Der braucht nicht neu gekauft zu werden.
Der Umwerfer kann auch bleiben da der Schalthebel begrenzt ist und nur 1 Schaltstufe zuläßt.
Lediglich Kurbel/Kettenblatt, da braucht man nen Bushguard für die 3 fach bzw. muß komplett umsteigen auf echte 2 fach, das kostet richtig viel. Damit wäre Canyon preislich gleich (sofern man Wert auf so etwas legt). Gewicht spart man nur wenig. max 100gr.
Manche argumentieren mit: Mir fehlt dann aber der kleinste und größte Gang. Stimmt, für ein Tourenbike bzw. AM wie das Slide ev. interessant, für einen Sportler wie das Nerve nicht notwendig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Sympathiemäßig tendiere ich freilich schon eher zum Nerve, das mir auch optisch besser gefällt. Aber da ist dieser Gedanke, dass man beim Slide halt einfach nochmal etwas "mehr" fürs gleiche Geld bekommt (Federweg, Reverb)


Mehr Federweg muss man auch so fahren, dass man ihn auch ausnutzt...macht auch nicht jeder...


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Andererseits: Es gab das 8.0 auch schon mal als Tagesartikel im Bike-Discount für 1.699 €...



Yes, das war der Kracher. Ein Kumpel hat damals zugeschlagen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein, die neuen XT Schalthebel haben einen kleinen Schalter eingebaut der eine Begrenzung zu 3 fach vornimmt und somit die 2 fach aktiviert. Der braucht nicht neu gekauft zu werden.
> Der Umwerfer kann auch bleiben da der Schalthebel begrenzt ist und nur 1 Schaltstufe zuläßt.
> Lediglich Kurbel/Kettenblatt, da braucht man nen Bushguard für die 3 fach bzw. muß komplett umsteigen auf echte 2 fach, das kostet richtig viel.



Das habe ich auch noch nicht gewusst. Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Wie machen die das bei Radon nur, dass die bei so hochwertiger Ausstattung so günstig sein können?


Weiche Rahmen, Lackierungen, die man mit einem Acetonlappen wegwischen kann, Gewindeösen für den Flaschenhalter, die für die markeneigenen Flaschenhalter zu tief sind, schlechter Service mit unqualifizierten Mitarbeitern und und und...
Als Beispiel: ein defekter Artikel aus dem Onlineshop wird vom Kunden zurückgeschickt. Der bekommt nicht etwa prompt einen Neuen. Nein, der Artikel geht als Reklamation zum Hersteller, Kunde wird bis zur Rücksendung vom Hersteller über Wochen hinweg vertröstet und mit "internen Konzernvorgaben" geplagt. Das spart Lagerbestand und Bankzinsen, verprellt allerdings die Kunden. 
Ich spreche da aus mehrfacher und leidvoller  Erfahrung.


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2014)

hier noch ein Bild eines älteren Schalthebels, bei den neuen Modellen ist das Drehrädchen in den Schalthebel eingelassen und nicht wie hier oben aufgesetzt.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Lediglich Kurbel/Kettenblatt, da braucht man nen Bushguard für die 3 fach bzw. muß komplett umsteigen auf echte 2 fach, das kostet richtig viel.




Man braucht nicht zwingend einen bashguard wenn man von 3fach auf 2fach umbaut, da reicht es einfach kürzere kettenblattschrauben oder so zwischenringe damit man weiterhin die "langen" kettenblattschrauben verwenden kann.




CC. schrieb:


> Weiche Rahmen, Lackierungen, die man mit einem Acetonlappen wegwischen kann, Gewindeösen für den Flaschenhalter, die für die markeneigenen Flaschenhalter zu tief sind, schlechter Service mit unqualifizierten Mitarbeitern und und und...
> Als Beispiel: ein defekter Artikel aus dem Onlineshop wird vom Kunden zurückgeschickt. Der bekommt nicht etwa prompt einen Neuen. Nein, der Artikel geht als Reklamation zum Hersteller, Kunde wird bis zur Rücksendung vom Hersteller über Wochen hinweg vertröstet und mit "internen Konzernvorgaben" geplagt. Das spart Lagerbestand und Bankzinsen, verprellt allerdings die Kunden.
> Ich spreche da aus mehrfacher und leidvoller  Erfahrung.




Das hab ich leider auch schon alles erlebt, ich würde mir bei Radon kein bike kaufen. Aus oben genannten gründen !

meine parts ordere ich meistens bei H&S, sollte dann aber mal was sein ist es ratsam sich mit dem importeur oder hersteller selbst in verbindung zu setzen, geht dann alles etwas schneller !


----------



## swinterbauer (16. Januar 2014)

Es läuft wohl doch vieles auf das Nerve hin ...


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Es läuft wohl doch vieles auf das Nerve hin ...




du machst bestimmt keinen fehler damit !


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Januar 2014)

Ich schreibe es mal hier rein...

Werde mir einen neuen Ass Saver bestellen und biete an, etwas mitzubestellen. Ab 3 Stück insgesamt ist die Bestellung versandkostenfrei und ihr bekommt das Teil dann für 10 Euro, inklusive Versand von mir zu euch, und spart noch 1,50 Euro.
Wer mag bitte in den kommenden Tagen eine Nachricht senden. Farbwunsch nicht vergessen 

http://ass-savers.com/


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2014)

oder gleich hier bestellen für 9 Euro inklusive Versand:  http://www.bikelane.de/ass-saver/


----------



## CC. (18. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> oder gleich hier bestellen für 9 Euro inklusive Versand:  http://www.bikelane.de/ass-saver/


Der ist aber ausverkauft.
Ich nehme fürs Vorderrad dann lieber den hier.


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2014)

schwarz ist lieferbar...nur weiß ist aktuell ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Januar 2014)

Schwarz ist langweilig, den grünen habe ich schon und den grauen hole ich mir. Wäre der dort verfügbar, hätte ich hier nichts geschrieben  wer nicht will, der hat schon 

Edit: Ahhh, ich sehe gerade doch noch 10¢ günstiger hier, dann bestell ich dort...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ass-Savers-S...82?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&var=&hash=item2a3226369e

Gesagt, getan...weiter im Thema...vielleicht weiß jemand, ob ein bzw. welcher Hersteller ein Bike OEM mit Race King 2.2 RS BCC in weißer Beschriftung ausliefert*? Den möchte ich mir für den hoffentlich trockenen Sommer mal ans Hinterrad bappen...
Canyon hat da ja wohl nur XK bzw. MKII in Protection ausgerüstet.

*hat sich erledigt, habe etwas gefunden


----------



## pienza1 (19. Januar 2014)

Weiss zufällig jemand hier, bis wieviel Kilo Körpergewicht die
MAVIC CROSSMAX ST Felge hinten (20 Speichen) zugelassen ist ???
(SLR bis 85 kg, aber für ST finde ich niergendwo etwas) DANKE


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Zu dem Spectral 29er kann ja noch niemand was sagen - das Rad ist noch nicht auf dem Markt. Bevor das Spectral angekündigt war, wäre das Nerve 29er wahrscheinlich mit dem Radon Slide verglichen worden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Räder alle nicht so wahnsinnig weit auseinanderliegen.
> 
> Spectral und Slide sind wohl etwas abfahrtsorientierter und gröber. Das Nerve ist tourenorientierter. Wahrscheinlich würde mir jedes der drei Räder taugen. Wobei das PL-Verhältnis des Radon Slide auf dem Papier zumindest ziemlich unschlagbar scheint. Aber ich muss ohnehin mal einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und nach Bonn und Koblenz tuckern. Sympathiemäßig tendiere ich freilich schon eher zum Nerve, das mir auch optisch besser gefällt. Aber da ist dieser Gedanke, dass man beim Slide halt einfach nochmal etwas "mehr" fürs gleiche Geld bekommt (Federweg, Reverb)



Bin das Nerve und das Slide am Gardasee gefahren. Das Slide kann genau so schnell bewegt werden wie das Nerve, bei mehr Reserven. Das Slide wird zwar anderst beworben hat aber auch viel Potenzial in Richtung "Schnell". Ist meiner Meinung nach kein AM-Bike wie z.B. das 26" Slide. 
Von der Verarbeitung hat mir das Nerve besser gefallen. Gerade am Hinterbau wirkt das Slide etwas "billig", was jedoch nur der Optik schadet. 

Von der Gesamtoptik gefallen mir leider die Nerv's mit dem Oberrohrknick garnicht mehr. Schaut eher behäbig als sportlich aus. Einzig beim Spectral gefällt mir diese Optik. Technisch sind die Bikes bestimmt Top.

Die Entscheidung ist nicht leicht. Das Radon schaut besser aus, das Nerve ist hochwertiger verarbeitet. Service ist bei beiden nicht "immer" toll. Ich hatte Probleme bei meinem alten Slide, ein Freund beim Strive. War beides der Grund warum wir nun wieder "Marken" Bikes fahren. Wer natürlich auf's Geld schaut kommt nicht an den Versendern vorbei.

Ein weiterer Tipp: Votec (10 Jahre Rahmengarantie)


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2014)

Also der übergang vom hinterbau zum oberrohr will mir nicht gefallen, das beschreibt so eine art S linie. 
Das bike ist bestimmt eine alternative zum Slide und dem Spectral.
Aber bestimmt nicht zum Nerve, gewichtsmäßig sowie federwegsmäßig ist das dann doch schon eine andere klasse!


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Januar 2014)

D.h. bei "Marken-Bikes" gibts keine Probleme? IMO ist z.b. der Service von specialized keinesfalls besser als bei Canyon.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> D.h. bei "Marken-Bikes" gibts keine Probleme? IMO ist z.b. der Service von specialized keinesfalls besser als bei Canyon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



1. Ich wollte hier kein Markenbike vs Onlinebike Battle beginnen. Führt zu nix und ist total überflüssig. Gibt schon genügend Trolle hier im Forum. Habe bewußt keinen Markennamen ala Specialized in den Raum geworfen. Oder beunruhigt Dich mein Avatar? Diese "Angriffs" Postings müssen doch nicht sein bzw. immer gleich diese "Verteidigungsstellung". Habe doch geschrieben, das der Service nicht "immer" gut ist. Heißt aber auch das er auch durchaus gut sein kann. Ich habe leider andere Erfahrungen machen müssen. Ja ich, nicht Du. Und sei froh das es so ist. Hat Dir viele "Nerven"  gesparrt. 

2. Wie viele Garantiefälle bei Canyon und Specialized (also bei BEIDEN Marken) hattest Du persönlich schon um so eine Aussage treffen zu können (fachliche Frage).

3. Klar gibt es auch bei "Marken" Bikes einige Probleme. Eigentlich machen früher oder später fast alle Bikes mal Probleme. Oder sagen wir eher die verbauten Komponenten. Ich musste aber aufgrund des Kaufes beim Onlinehändler insgesamt 5 Monate in einem Jahr auf mein Bike verzichten, da ist es mit dem Preisvorteil dann hin. Bei Canyon waren es beim Strive "nur" 8 Wochen...

4. Zu Specialized: Kommt drauf an wo man kauft. Beim Standardhändler um die Ecke bestimmt. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber kauf mal beim Conceptstore, die werden bei Garantiefällen bevorzugt gegnüber Standardhändlern die Specialized führen behandelt. Dämpfertausch hat nie länger als 3 Tage gedauert. Bei jedem Garantiefall (bei mir 2 mal) wurden die Bremsen gereinigt und der LRS nachzentriert. Neues Innenlager (GXP) wurde nach über einem Jahr (2000km und viele hm) auf Kulanz getauscht. Das alles zusammen ist eben in "meinen" Augen Service. Und 20 % beim Neukauf ab mitte des Jahres geben die auch IMMER! Also gar nicht mal so teuer.

5. Wenn natürlich Canyon / Radon um die Ecke ist, ist das bestimmt von Vorteil. So ist es aber bei den meisten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also der übergang vom hinterbau zum oberrohr will mir nicht gefallen, das beschreibt so eine art S linie.
> Das bike ist bestimmt eine alternative zum Slide und dem Spectral.
> Aber bestimmt nicht zum Nerve, gewichtsmäßig sowie federwegsmäßig ist das dann doch schon eine andere klasse!



Das stimmt. Das Nerve ist da ne ganze Ecke leichter und bestimmt auch vortriebsorientierter. Votec bietet leider keine echte Alternative zum Nerve.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2014)

Zwischen Votec - früher - und Canyon - heute - gibt es ja immerhin eine Verbindung  - Lutz Scheffer.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> 1. Ich wollte hier kein Markenbike vs Onlinebike Battle beginnen. Führt zu nix und ist total überflüssig. Gibt schon genügend Trolle hier im Forum.



Na dann lassen wirs. Nur Canyon ist für mich definitiv ein Marken Rad, hört sich immer überheblich an, dass man erst ab 8000€ sein Fahrrad ein Marken Rad nennen darf, Versender mal vergessen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch bei "Marken" Bikes einige Probleme. Eigentlich machen früher oder später fast alle Bikes mal Probleme. Oder sagen wir eher die verbauten Komponenten. Ich musste aber aufgrund des Kaufes beim Onlinehändler insgesamt 5 Monate in einem Jahr auf mein Bike verzichten, da ist es mit dem Preisvorteil dann hin. Bei Canyon waren es beim Strive "nur" 8 Wochen...
> 
> Zu Specialized!!!
> 
> ...





dj_holgie schrieb:


> Na dann lassen wirs. Nur Canyon ist für mich definitiv ein Marken Rad, hört sich immer überheblich an, dass man erst ab 8000€ sein Fahrrad ein Marken Rad nennen darf, Versender mal vergessen
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Deswegen auch die Anführungszeichen. Zu den 8000,-- EUR, also mein Speci war billiger als die meisten Canyon's hier. Keine Ahnung wie Du darauf kommst?

Canyon ist eben Versender. Diesen "negativ" behafteten Status werden sie nicht verlieren. Schon garnicht solange die Bike-Bravos das immer so herausstellen.


----------



## Ritzibi (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Canyon ist eben Versender. Diesen "negativ" behafteten Status werden sie nicht verlieren. Schon garnicht solange die Bike-Bravos das immer so herausstellen.


Naja,

Canyonbikes gewinnen fast jeden Test in den Bravos.
Negativ würd ich die Darstellung da nicht unbedingt sehen.


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> Canyonbikes gewinnen fast jeden Test in den Bravos.
> Negativ würd ich die Darstellung da nicht unbedingt sehen.



Wollte damit sagen, das es so ist wie mit den Discountern (ALDI, Lidl und Co.). Discounter / Versender haben irgendwie einen negativen Status bei den meisten. Kaufen tut's trotzdem jeder...

Zu den Testsiegen.

Die Tests sind doch alle Quatsch. Da werden nie bestimmte Bikes direkt miteinander Verglichen um so immer wieder ein bestimmtes Bike zum "Testsieg" zu verhelfen... Langweilig, und die meisten bemerken das nicht einmal. 

Der Preisklassenvergleich ist die größte Lüge überhaupt. Ein Versenderbike für 3000,-- EUR müsste auch mal gegen ein gleich ausgestattetes "Marken" Bike (kostet dann bestimmt 4000,-- EUR) betrachtet werden. Es geht ja nicht jedem um den Preis, sondern vielleicht auch rein um das technische Vermögen der Bikes und deren Hersteller.

Zudem müsste man die Versenderbikes einmal unterienander vergleichen (Radon, Canyon, Rose, Votec, etc.). Und meist wird nur auf die Ausstattung bezogen berichtet aber nicht auf die Geometrie und Verarbeitungsqualitäten. Für den Standardbikekäufer bestimmt ausreichend aber das XTR toller ist als XT weiß ich ohne Bikebravo.


----------



## Deleted176859 (19. Januar 2014)

Na ja...."negativer Status"....

Ich denke Canyon ist schon lange vom nur "Versender" Status weg.

Schau dir mal die Erfolge mit den Bikes im Profibereich an....(zb. die Rennräder bei der Tour, Katjuscha / Silence - Lotto Team etc....)

Da muss man schon den Hut ziehen und ich freu mich immer wenn ich neben den "großen Namen" ganz vorne bei der Tour dann

ein Canyon sehe...


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Na ja...."negativer Status"....
> 
> Ich denke Canyon ist schon lange vom nur "Versender" Status weg.
> 
> ...



Negativ nicht im Sinne, das Canyon nicht gut ist. Eher im Sinne der Vorverurteilung des Status eines "Versenders".

Das Canyon den Ruf eines Versenders veloren hat glaube ich nicht, da es ein Versender ist und bleibt. Ist doch nichts schlimmes bei. Klar, besser als Radon ist das Ansehen bestimmt. Das Ansehen von Canyon ist bestimmt nicht schlecht aber noch bei weitem nicht da wo die Großen sind (weltweit bezogen). So bleiben sie auch bezahlbar ;-)))

Die Diskussion ist aber sowiso überflüssig hier in einem "Pro" Canyonbereich. Da ist viel zu viel persönliches Empfinden dabei.

Außerdem kauft man ein Bike nicht wegen des Ansehens des Herstellers sondern weil es gefällt bzw. es im finanziellen Rahmen des Käufers liegt.


----------



## Ritzibi (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Wollte damit sagen, das es so ist wie mit den Discountern (ALDI, Lidl und Co.). Discounter / Versender haben irgendwie einen negativen Status bei den meisten. Kaufen tut's trotzdem jeder...
> 
> Zu den Testsiegen.
> 
> ...



Schon klar, dass die Bikes in den Tests nicht immer 1:1 zu vergleichen sind.
Objektiv sind die Tests wahrscheinlich nicht auch immer, Canyon und z.B. Spezi, schneiden da immer recht gut ab.
Das technische Niveau von Versenderbikes ist mittlerweile mindestens auf gleichem Niveau wie das der "Großen", teils sogar höher.
Wenn wir mal bei Canyon bleiben, die entwickeln auch ganz kräftig, ist ja nicht so das die einfach nur kopieren.
Das ein gleich ausgestattetes Versenderbike günstiger ist, ist auch klar, das ist ja das Geschäftsmodell.

Aber ich glaub jetzt reicht´s auch.
Weiter oben stand das es hier keine Diskussion Versender gegen Händler geben sollte!!


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist wie mit der Bildzeitung, keiner gibt zu dass er sie kauft und liest, alle lästern über das billige Sensationsblatt, Bild hat nen "negativ touch", dennoch ist es die meistverkaufte Zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass die Bikes in den Tests nicht immer 1:1 zu vergleichen sind.
> Objektiv sind die Tests wahrscheinlich nicht immer, Canyon und z.B. Spezi, schneiden da immer recht gut ab.
> Das technische Niveau von Versenderbikes ist mittlerweile mindestens auf gleichem Niveau wie das der "Großen", teils sogar höher.
> Wenn wir mal bei Canyon bleiben, die entwickeln auch ganz kräftig, ist ja nicht so das die einfach nur kopieren.
> ...



Das ist doch keine Diskussion Versender vs Händler!!! Es geht um den objektiven Vergleich bei Tests in den Bravos.

Es ist komisch, dass sich die meisten immer gleich persönlich betroffen zeigen nur weil der Name des eigenen Bikes genannt wird bzw. nicht irgendeine Lobeshymne posaunt wird. Ein neutrales Miteinander gibt es leider kaum.

Es hat auch keiner geschrieben, dass Canyon kopiert. 

Mir geht es einfach manchmal nur darum, das Gleiches mit Gleichem verglichen wird und da ist der Preis nicht gemeint, sondern der angestrebte Einsatzbereich bei gleicher Ausstattung.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Wollte damit sagen, das es so ist wie mit den Discountern (ALDI, Lidl und Co.). Discounter / Versender haben irgendwie einen negativen Status bei den meisten. Kaufen tut's trotzdem jeder...
> 
> Zu den Testsiegen.
> 
> ...



Woher stammen denn all deine weisheiten, warst du denn schon einmal selber bei solchen test dabei das du dir solch ein urteil leisten kannst !

Ich kann dir mit bestimmtheit sagen das die bikes miteinander verglichen werden, auch werden die bike nach ihrer qualität beurteilt. Auch die geometrien spielen eine große rolle bei den test, wie soll man denn sonst das fahrverhalten beurteilen können ! 

Der preisklassenvergleich macht wohl einen sinn, die meisten käufer  schauen erst einmal in ihr portmonai und schauen was sie für ihr geld bekommen !

Auch gewinnt nicht immer ein versenderbike nur weils die besser ausstattung hat, an oberste stelle steht immer noch das handling. Das ein Redakteur eine bestimmte vorlieben zu einem hersteller hat kann man dann zwischen den zeilen lesen, aber deswegen gewinnt ein solches bike nicht gleich automatisch!

Ach und bevor die frage aufkommt woher ich meine weisheiten habe, ja ich war zwei tage beim testen von 29er dabei !


----------



## Ritzibi (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Diskussion Versender vs Händler!!! Es geht um den objektiven Vergleich bei Tests in den Bravos.
> 
> Es ist komisch, dass sich die meisten immer gleich persönlich betroffen zeigen nur weil der Name des eigenen Bikes genannt wird bzw. nicht irgendeine Lobeshymne posaunt wird. Ein neutrales Miteinander gibt es leider kaum.
> 
> ...


Sei´s drum..
Die Vergleichstests sind halt meist in Preisklassen eines Einsatzgebietes unterteilt und da schneiden die Versender halt meist besser ab, weil für´s gleiche Geld mehr Leistung, sprich bessere Ausstattung gibt.
Hab aber noch keinen Test gesehen, bei dem ein Bike mit unterirdischen Fahreigenschaften wegen der Ausstattung gewonnen hat.
Ist dann übrigens egal ob Canyon, Rose, Radon oder wer auch immer.

Kann aber jeder sehen wie er will!
Obwohl ich bisher nicht fand, dass hier jemand persönlich betroffen reagiert hat!?

Edit: Ich lese die Bravos aber trotzdem gerne....


----------



## storcky (19. Januar 2014)

? Back to the Topic !


----------



## Stable (19. Januar 2014)

Also Räder hatte ich schon einige, darunter Kettler, Corratec, Rose, Giant und jetzt halt das Nerve 29. Die Rahmen haben bei allen gehalten, schlapp gemacht haben immer wieder billige Parts. Früher rüstete ich deswegen die Verschleißteile mit stabileren Teilen nach. Schön, dass Canyon die gleich im kleinen Preis mit drin hat  Und das Aussehen des Rahmens ist genau mein Ding: "Black Swan"  Am Rahmen konnt ich bis jetzt noch keine Schwachstelle finden, auch im Vergleich mit den anderen Rädern ...


----------



## Deleted176859 (19. Januar 2014)

Stimmt..!!! George war dabei...!!! Hab mir gleich nochmal die bike 06/13 rausgesucht und den Leser - Test Seite 38 gelesen...!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Januar 2014)

Der Artikel fängt ja schon mit dem großen G an


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Woher stammen denn all deine weisheiten, warst du denn schon einmal selber bei solchen test dabei das du dir solch ein urteil leisten kannst !
> 
> Ich kann dir mit bestimmtheit sagen das die bikes miteinander verglichen werden, auch werden die bike nach ihrer qualität beurteilt. Auch die geometrien spielen eine große rolle bei den test, wie soll man denn sonst das fahrverhalten beurteilen können !
> 
> ...



Es ging mir auch nicht um das Abschneiden der Versender, sondern um die Tests an sich, egal ob nun Canyon oder Specialized und Co..

Wenn an sich so wie Du schreibst getestet wird ist das gut. Nur leider kommt da nur wenig beim Leser raus. Geht mir zumindest so.

Der Preisklassenvergleich macht klar für den Käufer an sich Sinn. Aber es soll auch Menschen geben die einfach nur den technischen Aspekt betrachten. So könnte man als Käufer (mit weniger Limit) das für seinen Geldbeutel "beste" Produkt kaufen. Man muss ja nicht das teuerste kaufen nur weil man kann, wenn's billiger auch geht. So wären die Tests einfach neutraler. Muss ja nicht jedesmal so sein.


----------



## Ritzibi (19. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Es ging mir auch nicht um das Abschneiden der Versender, sondern um die Tests an sich, egal ob nun Canyon oder Specialized und Co..
> 
> Wenn an sich so wie Du schreibst getestet wird ist das gut. Nur leider kommt da nur wenig beim Leser raus. Geht mir zumindest so.
> 
> Der Preisklassenvergleich macht klar für den Käufer an sich Sinn. Aber es soll auch Menschen geben die einfach nur den technischen Aspekt betrachten. So könnte man als Käufer (mit weniger Limit) das für seinen Geldbeutel "beste" Produkt kaufen. Man muss ja nicht das teuerste kaufen nur weil man kann, wenn's billiger auch geht. So wären die Tests einfach neutraler. Muss ja nicht jedesmal so sein.



Schon richtig, wäre mal Interessant, wenn in einem Test alle Rahmen mit den gleichen Komponenten bestückt wären (außer vielleicht die Dämpfer, weil meist speziell auf die Kinematiken abgestimmt).
Dann gäbe es ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis - die Fahrwekstechnik betreffend.
Aber der Aufwand wäre natürlich um einiges höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swinterbauer (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe entschieden, dass es das Nerve werden soll. Bei 192 cm Körpergröße und 89 cm Schrittlange spuckt der Canyon-Rechner ein L aus. Gibt es hier Leute mit ähnlichen Maßen, die berichten könnten, ob das hinkommt?

Fallen die Canyon Rahmen eher groß aus? Mir kommt es vor allem auf eine bequeme Sitzposition an, Wendigkeit und Agilität sind mir nicht so wichtig.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dinocek (19. Januar 2014)

ich bin 1,93 mit sl 93 und habe "xl".
bei mir hat das "L" grad so nicht gepasst, saß einfach zu gedrungen und die sattelüberhöhung war mir zu extrem.
hab jetzt einen 60er vorbau und bin glücklich.

bei dir müsste der "L"-rahmen gut passrn, denk ich! bequem is das rad so oder so


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Schon richtig, wäre mal Interessant, wenn in einem Test alle Rahmen mit den gleichen Komponenten bestückt wären (außer vielleicht die Dämpfer, weil meist speziell auf die Kinematiken abgestimmt).
> Dann gäbe es ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis - die Fahrwekstechnik betreffend.
> Aber der Aufwand wäre natürlich um einiges höher.


Das hab ich ja gemeint. So könnte man direkt das Niveau der Rahmen an sich besser beurteilen. Dann würde man genauer sehen wer was kann.


----------



## Ritzibi (20. Januar 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja gemeint. So könnte man direkt das Niveau der Rahmen an sich besser beurteilen. Dann würde man genauer sehen wer was kann.


Das wird aber wohl keine Zeitschrift machen, warum auch, der Aufwand ist viel zu hoch!
Wobei sich an den Fahreigenschaften ja eh nix ändert wenn antatt SLX dann XTR verbaut wird.

Aber egal, zurück zum Thema, hier geht´s ja um´s Nerve AL.....


----------



## swinterbauer (20. Januar 2014)

So, ich habe bestellt. Nach telefonischer Beratung durch Canyon scheint recht klar zu sein, dass ein XL-Rahmen am besten zu mir passt. Nerve AL 29er 9.9. Auf Lager ist es auch. Jetzt müsste nur noch das Wetter ein wenig trockener werden ...


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Januar 2014)

Dann schon mal Glückwunsch . Aber Winter fängt ja leider erst an 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swinterbauer (20. Januar 2014)

Danke! Aber was man hat, hat man ....


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Januar 2014)

Klar, kann man in Ruhe schon mal alles umbauen und auf die Bedürfnisse einstellen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Januar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> So, ich habe bestellt. Nach telefonischer Beratung durch Canyon scheint recht klar zu sein, dass ein XL-Rahmen am besten zu mir passt. Nerve AL 29er 9.9. Auf Lager ist es auch. Jetzt müsste nur noch das Wetter ein wenig trockener werden ...




Na dann glückwunsch und bildchen einstellen nicht vergessen wenns da ist


----------



## pienza1 (20. Januar 2014)

Dinocek schrieb:


> ich bin 1,93 mit sl 93 und habe "xl".
> bei mir hat das "L" grad so nicht gepasst, saß einfach zu gedrungen und die sattelüberhöhung war mir zu extrem.
> hab jetzt einen 60er vorbau und bin glücklich.
> 
> bei dir müsste der "L"-rahmen gut passrn, denk ich! bequem is das rad so oder so


 Hab auch ein XL mit 1,90 und SL93, allerdings ist mit der 100er Vorbau zu lang. Hab jetzt einen 80er bestellt, kannst Du mir sagen
wo Du den 60er Vorbau her hast (kann ich diesen im Netz bestellen) oder hast Du ihn beim ortsansässigen Händler gekauft ?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ritzibi (20. Januar 2014)

Such doch hier im Bikemarkt nach nem günstigen Vorbau.
Da gibt's fast alles und meist auch recht günstig.
So mach ich's meistens, weil kein Händler in der Nähe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2014)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Hab auch ein XL mit 1,90 und SL93, allerdings ist mit der 100er Vorbau zu lang. Hab jetzt einen 80er bestellt, kannst Du mir sagen
> wo Du den 60er Vorbau her hast (kann ich diesen im Netz bestellen) oder hast Du ihn beim ortsansässigen Händler gekauft ?
> Danke und Gruß


Schon bestellt? Schade. Ich hätte hier nämlich einen feinen und leichten 80mm Kalloy Uno-Vorbau recht günstig abzugeben, Gewicht schlanke 98 Gramm.


----------



## Blackflash (20. Januar 2014)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Hab auch ein XL mit 1,90 und SL93, allerdings ist mit der 100er Vorbau zu lang. Hab jetzt einen 80er bestellt, kannst Du mir sagen
> wo Du den 60er Vorbau her hast (kann ich diesen im Netz bestellen) oder hast Du ihn beim ortsansässigen Händler gekauft ?
> Danke und Gruß


Hallo, ich habe auch das nerve 9.9 xl bei 190 cm und 98 kg. Ich bi eigentlich eher ein trekkinhfahrer und hatte bisher nur stevens Fahrräder. Bei nerve würde ich gern den Lenker höher machen, da die aktuelle Position ungewohnt sportlich ist. Jetzt kann es natürlich sein, dass ich mich daran gewöhnen werde als mtbler .....


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Backflash,

entgegen anderslautenden Gerüchten ist das Nerve AL 29 kein Trekkingbike  wenn du dich nun aufgrund der ungewohnt "sportlichen" Sitzposition noch etwas unwohl fühlst, würde ich dir folgenden günstigen Wechsel empfehlen:
Den serienmäßigen 6° gegen einen 17° Vorbau tauschen. Das dürfte geschätzt 1,5 bis knapp 2 cm Höhenunterschied ausmachen. Ich habe eben mal im Bikemarkt geschaut, dieser hier wäre passend, neuwertig und günstig:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/280042-procraft-4bolt-100mm-17-vorbau-neuwertig


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Januar 2014)

Hmm ich würde eher einen kürzeren vorbau montieren um etwa aufrechter zu sitzen, somit bleibt immer noch genug druck auf dem vorderrad .
Ich denke mal von 100mm auf 80mm wäre ein guter wert !


----------



## Ritzibi (20. Januar 2014)

Seh ich auch so, da können 10mm schon ganz schön was ausmachen.
Allerdings hilft im Endeffekt aber nur ausprobieren.
So ein Vorbau ist ja ratzfatz getauscht und wie erwähnt, gibt's die hier im Bikemarkt in fast jeder Größe und Preisklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Länge und der Höhe und dem tatsächlichen Unterschied kann man sich auch ratzfatz mit Hilfe eines Geodreiecks auf Papier zeichnen.
So kann man sich selbst ein Bild machen, wie der Unterschied sich gestaltet, ohne sich einen Kopf darum zu machen, welcher Tipp hier "rechter" ist...


----------



## Blackflash (20. Januar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo Backflash,
> 
> entgegen anderslautenden Gerüchten ist das Nerve AL 29 kein Trekkingbike  wenn du dich nun aufgrund der ungewohnt "sportlichen" Sitzposition noch etwas unwohl fühlst, würde ich dir folgenden günstigen Wechsel empfehlen:
> Den serienmäßigen 6° gegen einen 17° Vorbau tauschen. Das dürfte geschätzt 1,5 bis knapp 2 cm Höhenunterschied ausmachen. Ich habe eben mal im Bikemarkt geschaut, dieser hier wäre passend, neuwertig und günstig:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/280042-procraft-4bolt-100mm-17-vorbau-neuwertig



Vielen Dank. Ja, ich werde erstmal gucken ... Und dann wohl einen solch einen Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## Dinocek (20. Januar 2014)

pienza1 schrieb:


> Hab auch ein XL mit 1,90 und SL93, allerdings ist mit der 100er Vorbau zu lang. Hab jetzt einen 80er bestellt, kannst Du mir sagen
> wo Du den 60er Vorbau her hast (kann ich diesen im Netz bestellen) oder hast Du ihn beim ortsansässigen Händler gekauft ?
> Danke und Gruß


hey, hab den hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Vorb...d=1390255179&sr=8-1&keywords=race+face+vorbau

ist günstig und erfüllt seinen zweck!
ansonsten halt im bikemarkt...


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bionicon c.guide v0.2



Hast Du die Kette dafür verlängert ? Welche Erfahrung hast du gemacht bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Funktion auf dem AL29 ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte eine in schwarz günstig abzugeben, weil ich nicht so wunderprächtig mit klargekommen bin, aber meine Meinung ist ja nicht gefragt
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du die Kette dafür verlängert ? Welche Erfahrung hast du gemacht bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Funktion auf dem AL29 ?




Nein brauchst du nicht, das teil arbeit unauffällig gut, habe das teil ja schon an meinem Remedy verbaut gehabt. 
Hat meinen alpenurlaub bestens überstanden, an meinem Nerve habe ich mir leider die c.guide durch einen bösen stock kontakt abgerissen.
Naja jetzt ist die c.guide vom Remedy aufs Nerve gewandert und das Remedy hat eine stinger erhalten !

Geräusche sind vernachlässigbar bei der c.guide und auch die schaltbarkeit ist top !


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

Bevor ich mir eine teure Bio zulege, habe ich mir mal auf die schnelle etwas gebastelt. Gartenschlauch mit Schrumpfschlauch für die Kette und ein Plastikröhrchen als Abstandhalter, ebenfalls mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.


----------



## joe1702 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich melde mich wieder mal, nachdem man hier so gut noch beraten wurde, was das Zubehör angeht. 
die Lenkerwahl wurde getroffen und viel - dank eines schnäppchens im bikemarkt - auf den answer pro taper 720 
Bilder wird es geben, sobald ich das Ding montiert habe ;D
Der original Sattel wurde auch noch gegen den SQ Lab Active getauscht. Mal schauen wie der sich in den nächsten Kilometern macht. Leider passt nun der "AssSaver" nicht mehr... naja kann man nichts machen. Muss man halt wieder mit diesen hässlichen Steckdingern leben.

Nun muss noch eine neue Sattelstütze her 
Die Wahl wird wohl auf die Rock Shox Stealth fallen. 
Gibt es ja in der 2014er Version "nur" in der 125mm Version. 
Also fällt da die Auswahl leicht ;D

Nun noch die Frage der Länge. 380 oder 420mm?
Bei der Recherche bin ich auf die 80mm Mindesttiefe gestoßen. 



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die mindesteinstecktiefe solltes du beachten , die liegt so bei 80mm.



Was ist nun besser? desto länger umso mehr Stabilität normalerweise. 
die 380mm würde bei mir 100mm im Rohr verschwinden. Würde also passen. 

Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße Joe


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2014)

380 mm reichen. Ist auch leichter als die 420er Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,
also wegen der Länge, mittlerweile würde ich die 150er kaufen, nicht das ich mit 125mm unglücklich bin, wir sind heute u.a. 30% Gefälle im Wald, Lehm mit Laub bedeckt, runter und war tippitoppi
Aber, 150mm würden bei mir halt auch passen und mehr ist da halt nicht weniger  ach so, fahre die LEV 
LG


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2014)

Ich finde, dass 125 mm reichen. Dann hat man noch ein Stück Sattel zwischen den Oberschenkeln zum Führen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2014)

Ich sage nicht, dass die nicht reichen, sondern das etwas mehr Reserve nicht schadet bzw. bei besimmten Gefällen ist der Oarsch knapp über dem Hinterreifen, da führt man nicht mehr über den Sattel  das meine ich.
Jeder fährt eben auch wo-anders, insofern hat vieles seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2014)

Das ist richtig.


----------



## joe1702 (2. Februar 2014)

bei der rock shox gibt es nur die 125er
die KS war mir dann zu teuer muss ich sagen. 
Des weiteren scheint die Ersatzteilversorgung auf den ersten Blick bei der ROck Shox auch ganz gut zu sein. Da konnte ich bei der KS nicht so viel finden. 
Rock Shox ist soeben geordert 
Mal schauen was das Nerve dann am Ende auf die Waage bringt


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2014)

Hi Joe,

viel Spaß damit  aber am Ende ist nicht das Gewicht entscheiden, sondern das Mehr an gewonnener Fahrfreude und das größere Potential des Bikes bzw. das Mehr an gewonnenem Einsatzbereich 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (2. Februar 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> bei der rock shox gibt es nur die 125er
> die KS war mir dann zu teuer muss ich sagen.
> Des weiteren scheint die Ersatzteilversorgung auf den ersten Blick bei der ROck Shox auch ganz gut zu sein. Da konnte ich bei der KS nicht so viel finden.
> Rock Shox ist soeben geordert
> Mal schauen was das Nerve dann am Ende auf die Waage bringt




Die Reverb macht schon einen guten job, und was das gewicht von deinem bike angeht. Kommt immer daruf an was du an veränderungen vornimst


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Februar 2014)

Wir sprechen hier gerade von der Gewichtsveränderung nur durch die Stütze


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Februar 2014)

Dann macht es gerade einmal 250g plus aus


----------



## astmonster3000 (5. Februar 2014)

hab mir da sonntag abend ne lev integra bestellt , grade angekommen ( aus frankreich!) ... war genauso schnell wie die post bei nem paket von nem laden aus deutschland ... http://www.alltricks.com/marque/fox-racing-shox.html

da gibts auch andere gute angebote


----------



## oker_s (5. Februar 2014)

ist das ne vertrauenswürdige seite? die preise sind schon verrückt gut...was hat dass denn versand gekostet?


----------



## astmonster3000 (5. Februar 2014)

versand war teuer, 15€ ... 
hab mit paypal gezahlt, bis 500 ists abgesichert... bei mir hats gut funktioniert, ob das gleich vertrauenswürdig bedeutet weiss ich nicht, versand war mit tracking


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich nun meine Bionicon C-Guide V.02 verkaufen konnte, wurde dafür mit kleinem Aufpreis ein neuer Vorderreifen für Frühjahr bis Herbst erstanden.
Lastenbuch: Sehr gute Bremstraktion, gute Selbstreinigung, mind. Double-Compound, unter 700 Gramm. Triple-Compound bis 55 Sha passt dann schon.


----------



## AlMartino (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

nach reiflicher Überlegung werde ich von meinem Cube Reaction Hardtail auf ein Fully umsteigen.
Es wird ein Nerve 7.9, welches ich nächste Woche in Koblenz holen werde.
Bevor es ans fahren geht, möchte ich jedoch ein paar Teile tauschen.

Ganz oben auf der Liste steht eine andere Bremse, die Shimano XT.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob ich irgendwelche speziellen Adapter brauche?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Lastenbuch: ..., gute Selbstreinigung, ...



Cool, mit Lotuseffekt? Bei Schlammschlachten wie letzten Sonntag eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2014)

Je nach Großwetterlage, ca. bis März/April, bleibt der Butcher noch drauf. Ich hatte ein gutes Angebot, das ich nicht ausschlagen konnte, daher jetzt schon gekauft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2014)

OK, ich mache morgen nach dem Saubermachen mal eine Probemontage und Foto. Ist schon irgendwie schade, das Teil nur rumliegen zu lassen


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach reiflicher Überlegung werde ich von meinem Cube Reaction Hardtail auf ein Fully umsteigen.
> Es wird ein Nerve 7.9, welches ich nächste Woche in Koblenz holen werde.
> ...



Nein brauchst du nicht


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

> Nein brauchst du nicht



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Also Avid runter, Shimano dran, fertig?
Kann man die Dt Swiss 1900 mit den Schwalbe Reifen auch Tubeless fahren, oder empfiehlt es sich noch andere Reifen zu kaufen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Macht es überhaupt Sinn auf die Shimano zu Wechsel? Was spricht gegen Avid?


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

Man hört nichts gutes von den Avid Elixir 3 (weicher Druckpunkt, Geräusche), im Gegensatz zu den Shimano.
Ich konnte die SH XT Bremse schon mal testen und war begeistert.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Was machst dann mit der Avid, oder was glaubst du noch dafür zu bekommen? 
Und was kostet die Shimano XT?


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

Die Shimano kostet ca.170€ und für die Avid gibt es mit viel Glück vielleicht 50-60€ im Neuzustand.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Mal was anderes, kennt jemand die RAL-Farbe der Storm-Lackierung? Falls man sich mal den Lack nachmachen lässt..


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

OK Danke für die Info. 
Ich überlege das 8.9 zu kaufen, ist aber auch noch eine Avid verbaut und die Laufräder sollen ja auch sehr schwer sein? Keine Ahnung ob da der Sprung zum 9.9 nicht wieder lohnen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

> Ich überlege das 8.9 zu kaufen, ist aber auch noch eine Avid verbaut und die Laufräder sollen ja auch sehr schwer sein? Keine Ahnung ob da der Sprung zum 9.9 nicht wieder lohnen könnte?



Das war auch meine überlegung, aber das 9.9 ist erst in der 17KW lieferbar.
Mit den 700€ die das 9.9 mehr kostet lässt sich schon einiges machen und wenn man noch die verbauten Teile verkauft um umso mehr.

Bei mir werden die Bremsen gegen XT getauscht, die Kurbel gegen die XT 2-Fach.
Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir noch unsicher, deswegen bleiben die erst mal drauf und ich hoffe dass man die auch tubeless fahren kann.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> OK Danke für die Info.
> Ich überlege das 8.9 zu kaufen, ist aber auch noch eine Avid verbaut und die Laufräder sollen ja auch sehr schwer sein? Keine Ahnung ob da der Sprung zum 9.9 nicht wieder lohnen könnte?



Selbstverständlich lohnt es. Es sind auch nur 500 Euro und keine 700 Euro Unterschied. Grundsätzlich kann man als Endverbraucher niemals mit 500 Euro im Nachgang den Mehrwert nachholen. Daher ist das Bundle vom Hersteller immer günstiger. Ob einem natürlich die Teile gefallen ist eine ganz andere Frage.
Das 9.9 lohnt somit definitiv.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Das war auch meine überlegung, aber das 9.9 ist erst in der 17KW lieferbar.
> Mit den 700€ die das 9.9 mehr kostet lässt sich schon einiges machen und wenn man noch die verbauten Teile verkauft um umso mehr.
> 
> Bei mir werden die Bremsen gegen XT getauscht, die Kurbel gegen die XT 2-Fach.
> Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir noch unsicher, deswegen bleiben die erst mal drauf und ich hoffe dass man die auch tubeless fahren kann.



Es sind nur 500 Euro unter Unterschied zwisch 8.9 und 9.9


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

> Es sind nur 500 Euro unter Unterschied.



Ich meinte ja auch das 7.9 zu 9.9.
Das 8.9 kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage, da ich auch dort die Bremse und Kurbel tauschen würde.
Ich würde zwar mehr für die ausgebauten Teile bekommen, müsste aber auch 200€ mehr als für das 7.9 bezahlen.

Die Mavic Crossride und die DT Swiss 1900 liegen auf dem gleichen Level. (Bis auf die Traglast)

Der einzige Vorteil wäre dann eigentlich nur die etwas bessere Gabel, aber merkt man den Unterschied zwischen der Fox Evolution und der Fox Performance?


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Das 9.9 hat schon das beste Paket. Wie ist die Erfahrung mit den DT Swiss	 ONE XR 1501 Spline? 
Bleibt das Problem mit dem Liefertermin obwohl das graue in Woche 8 erhältlich ist.


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

> Bleibt das Problem mit dem Liefertermin obwohl das graue in Woche 8 erhältlich ist.



Ich glaube nicht, ich möchte gerne das schwarze haben.

Das es das beste Paket hat ist natürlich klar, aber 10Wochen warten möchte ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Farblich gefallen mir die beiden Lackierungen von 8.9 am besten ;-) 
Würde gerne mal das grau mit Neon grün in natura sehen, hab da so meine Bedenken.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Hey mal grundsätzlich, ist das 29er Alpencross tauglich? Möchte dieses Jahr noch einen angreifen!


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

Das schwarz-blaue 8.9 habe ich letzte Woche in Koblenz probegefahren. Das graue hab ich mir auch angeschaut und 
mich dann für das schwarz weisse entschieden.
Ist allerdings eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich wohne einfach zu weit von Koblenz weg:-(


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Hey mal grundsätzlich, ist das 29er Alpencross tauglich? Möchte dieses Jahr noch einen angreifen!



ja, ja und nochmal ja. Bedingungsloses ja.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ja, ja und nochmal ja. Bedingungsloses ja.



Hast du persönliche Erfahrung, mit einer Überquerung?


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Ein Kumpel hat das AL29 und ist damit einmal quer rüber und hat nur positives berichtet.

Wieso hast Du Zweifel daß es ungeeignet sein könnte ? Was denkst Du könnte Dich stören ?


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Also ich hab schon etwas bedenken wegen den großen Rädern  bezüglich Verlust von Wendigkeit und mehr Gewicht im Anstieg. 
Außerdem der Federweg mit 110 mm, wie schnell der am Limit ist, soll ja aber mit den großen Rädern sich etwas ausgleichen. 
Was für eine Reifenbreite ist auf der Felge eigentlich möglich?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Man hört nichts gutes von den Avid Elixir 3 (weicher Druckpunkt, Geräusche), im Gegensatz zu den Shimano.
> Ich konnte die SH XT Bremse schon mal testen und war begeistert.



Ich habe das 8.9 aus dem letzten Jahr bei dem die Elixir 7 verbaut ist.
Nach gut 8 Monaten und 1500 km kann ich bisher nichts gegen die Elixir 7 sagen.
Ich habe lediglich die Sinterbeläge durch die organischen Beläge ersetzt,
da mir das Quietschen bei feuchter Witterung etwas auf die Nerve(n) ging. 

Beim 2014er 8.9 ist für 200 Euronen Mehrkosten immer noch die Elixir 7 verbaut.
Von den anderen höherwertigeren Komponenten mal abgesehen.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Also ich hab schon etwas bedenken wegen den großen Rädern  bezüglich Verlust von Wendigkeit und mehr Gewicht im Anstieg.
> Außerdem der Federweg mit 110 mm, wie schnell der am Limit ist, soll ja aber mit den großen Rädern sich etwas ausgleichen.
> Was für eine Reifenbreite ist auf der Felge eigentlich möglich?




So dramatisch ist das jetzt nun nicht mit der wendigkeit, das wirst du nur bei ganz engen spitzkehren oder verblocktem trail merken.

Der LRS wiegt rund 2100g ist damit kein leichtgewicht, aber es wird dich nicht davon abhalten der Berg hoch zu kommen. Machs so wie einige hier und wie ich selber, gönn dir später mal einen leichten LRS !

Den federweg wirst du kaum wirklich ganz nutzen, außer du rumpelst über alles gandeloß drüber und fährst anstatt mit 20% SAG mit 30% SAG.

Mehr wie die serienbereifung würde ich nicht fahren, oder du gehst mit dem luftdruck so hoch das du traktions und gripverlust hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Man hört nichts gutes von den Avid Elixir 3 (weicher Druckpunkt, Geräusche), im Gegensatz zu den Shimano.
> Ich konnte die SH XT Bremse schon mal testen und war begeistert.




Ich hab meine Elixir3 auch sofort runter geworfen und gegen die Elixir7 getauscht, macht einen guten job ohne zicken!

Am Remedy hab ich die XT und die ist einfach eine sorgloßbremse mit sehr fein zu dosierender bremswirkung und ordendlich power, machst du nix flasch mit !


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich solche Sätze lese, wie "Man hört nichts gutes von den Avid Elixir 3", dann behaupte ich im Gegenzug mal: Es kommt darauf an, was man hören will 
Ich habe meine 3er nicht runtergeschmissen und sie funktioniert mit vorne semi-organischen TruckerCo und hinten Sinterbelag einwandfrei und lässt sich vernünftig dosieren.

Vielleicht bremse ich aber auch nicht häufig genug, um mich beklagen zu können...


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Oh man könnte mir mal einer die Entscheidung abnehmen  
Ich weiß nur, dass ich nicht mehr bis KW 17 warten möchte! 
Fährt eigentlich noch eine den Mavic Crossride LRS und wie sind die Erfahrungen? 
Danke für die tolle Unterstützung!


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Oh man könnte mir mal einer die Entscheidung abnehmen
> Ich weiß nur, dass ich nicht mehr bis KW 17 warten möchte!
> Fährt eigentlich noch eine den Mavic Crossride LRS und wie sind die Erfahrungen?
> Danke für die tolle Unterstützung!



Für die Mavic Crossride gilt das gleiche, wie für die Elixir 7 (weiter oben). 
1500 Kilometer, keine Auffälligkeiten, bin zufrieden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Hier auch keinerlei Klagen über den Crossride-LRS, der ist für den hiesigen Toureneinsatz absolut stabil genug. Tja, das Gewicht ist natürlich sehr "tunebar", aber für einen neuen LRS der 1700-Gramm-Klasse würde ich persönlich nicht investieren...wenn schon, denn schon...was bissl noch leichteres für einen Hunderter mehr  den Crossride kann man ja immer noch und wieder für den Wintereinsatz hernehmen.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Wenn ich mir das Nerve AL 29 noch einmal kaufen würde, also den aktuellen Jahrgang, das 9.9er hat schlicht und ergreifend das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, das ist unbestritten.
Nur die Gabel lässt sich halt nicht mehr auf 120mm traveln


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Sätze lese, wie "Man hört nichts gutes von den Avid Elixir 3", dann behaupte ich im Gegenzug mal: Es kommt darauf an, was man hören will
> Ich habe meine 3er nicht runtergeschmissen und sie funktioniert mit vorne semi-organischen TruckerCo und hinten Sinterbelag einwandfrei und lässt sich vernünftig dosieren.
> 
> Vielleicht bremse ich aber auch nicht häufig genug, um mich beklagen zu können...




Sorry aber das stimmt ja so nicht ganz, wir haben deine hintere bremse entlüft weil der leerweg zu groß war. Es war ja eindeutig luft drinne und jetzt hast du den selben ärger wieder.
Das der druckpunkt für vorne und hinten etwas unterschiedlich ist, ist ja normal. Aber bei dir zieht die bremse eindeutig luft und ist somit nicht als sorgloß zu bezeichnen.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Oh man könnte mir mal einer die Entscheidung abnehmen
> Ich weiß nur, dass ich nicht mehr bis KW 17 warten möchte!
> Fährt eigentlich noch eine den Mavic Crossride LRS und wie sind die Erfahrungen?
> Danke für die tolle Unterstützung!




Du machst dir viel zu sehr einen kopf, fahr erst einmal und schau dann mal weiter !


----------



## AlMartino (8. Februar 2014)

> Wenn ich solche Sätze lese, wie "Man hört nichts gutes von den Avid Elixir 3", dann behaupte ich im Gegenzug mal: Es kommt darauf an, was man hören will



Es stimmt, die Elixir 3 habe ich nicht testen können aber einige Leute im Bekanntenkreis hatten sie.
Auch der örtliche Fahrradhändler hat mir von dieser Bremse abgeraten und wenn man bei Google "Avid Elixir 3 Erfahrungen" eingibt,
kommt nicht sehr viel positives bei raus.


----------



## CC. (8. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt ja so nicht ganz, wir haben deine hintere bremse entlüft weil der leerweg zu groß war. Es war ja eindeutig luft drinne und jetzt hast du den selben ärger wieder.
> Das der druckpunkt für vorne und hinten etwas unterschiedlich ist, ist ja normal. Aber bei dir zieht die bremse eindeutig luft und ist somit nicht als sorgloß zu bezeichnen.


Es gibt Gerüchte über einen einzelnen Benutzer, bei dem diese Bremse nicht so richtig zuverlässig ist. Du hast ihn gefunden!
Zur Not hätte ich aber auch noch Einen gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Ja ja immer diese bösen gerüchte


----------



## joe1702 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute wurden die letzten Teile noch ausgetauscht und nun ist erst mal Schluss mit Veränderungen 

Was ich geändert habe:
- Procraft Satellklemme (Gewichtsvorteil ca. 35g)
- Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Mod.2014
- Lenker Answer Pro Taper  205g aus dem Bikemarkt (vielen Dank noch mal für die gute Beratung von euch)
- SQ Lab Active Sattel aus dem Bike Markt
- Selbst gebauten Marsh Guard
- Reifen auf tubeless (Auch hier Danke noch mal an´s Forum für die ausführlichen Tipps)

Gewicht aktuell bei 12,7kg

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Als funktioniert tadellos und läuft einwandfrei. Würde von der Ausstattung hier jederzeit wieder zum 9.9er greifen, da der Preis für die Ausstattung einfach Top ist

P.S: der Rote Knopf am Vorbau ist die Halterung fürs Navi


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo George,
wir haben VERSUCHT die hintere Bremse zu entlüften, bis wir entdeckten das der Bremsbelag verschlissen war 
Der Leerweg den die hintere Bremse hat ist für meine kurzen Finger OK...vorne alles bestens, ich bremse meistens vorne 

Jedenfalls macht sie MIR keine WIRKLICHEN Sorgen 

Grüße


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Hey hier mal was aktuelles zum Thema Reifen! 
Schwalbe Doppelkammer-Reifensystem: Revolutionäre Weltneuheit? - MTB-News.de http://feedly.com/k/1bzOdfw


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Rene wir haben nicht "VERSUCHT" sondern ich habe die bremse entlüftet und mit den neuen belägen war ja dann der druckpunkt auch da. Nur jetzt ist er wieder weggewandert also ist das nicht wirklich sorgloß .

Jetzt wird es zu sehr ot...


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Hey hier mal was aktuelles zum Thema Reifen!
> Schwalbe Doppelkammer-Reifensystem: Revolutionäre Weltneuheit? - MTB-News.de http://feedly.com/k/1bzOdfw




und wie flickst du den schlauch wenn du einen durchstich hast ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Hey hier mal was aktuelles zum Thema Reifen!
> Schwalbe Doppelkammer-Reifensystem: Revolutionäre Weltneuheit? - MTB-News.de http://feedly.com/k/1bzOdfw



Hallo, Marketing!


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Das hieß es doch von den 29er vor einigen Jahren auch ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2014)

Es ist und bleibt doch jedem frei, das zu kaufen was ihm beliebt; als 29er Fahrer muss ich trotzdem nicht alles kaufen, weil 29er vor Jahren unkaufbar waren


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Fand ja auch nur den Artikel recht interessant und dachte für euch mtb Junkies genau das richtige


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Ein Kumpel fährt die Avid 3 auf seinem Canyon und ist alles, nur nicht zufrieden. Im Neuzustand war alles wunderbar. Je älter die Bremse wird, desto schlechter wird sie. Bremsen quitschen und klappern trotz mehrerer neuen Belagstypen und Bremssscheiben. Die Avid 3 ist einfach schwer zu beherrschen. Aktuell schaut er sich nach einer XT oder XTR um. Ich selbst hatte bisher nur Formular (auch schlecht) und XT (wirklich ein Traum !).


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (8. Februar 2014)

Was gibt es zur Avid 7 ist die mit der Shimano vergleichbar? 
Ich brauche auch noch ein leichtes, günstiges flat pedal was habt ihr am Rad?


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Februar 2014)

mein 2014er nerve al8.9 ist jetzt erstmal fertig.... 

änderungen: 
-66sick sattel
-lev integra 100mm sattelstütze 
-schutzbleche vorne, hinten, und am umwerfer






im hintergrund das 2012er nerve von meinem bruder


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Auch ein optisch gelungenes Upgrade  wobei "nur" 100mm Sattelverstellung halt zum Einsatzbereich passen müssen. Der Sattel passt optisch auch, aber die Hauptsache ist, dein Oarsch sagt "YES!" 
Das hintere "Schutzblech" ist wohl etwas kurz um wirklich zu schützen, quasi ein Ass Saver für biss weiter unten


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was gibt es zur Avid 7 ist die mit der Shimano vergleichbar?
> Ich brauche auch noch ein leichtes, günstiges flat pedal was habt ihr am Rad?




Die Elixir 7 macht bei mir einen guten job seit 1500Km, kein druckpunkt wandern oder irgendwelche anderen auffälligkeiten außer das man sie sehr peniebel entlüften muß.
Meine XT am Remedy ist auch eine sorgloß bremse.
Im dierekten vergleich hat die XT mehr bremspower und lässt sich gefühlvoller dosieren, wenn es einen nachteil gibt dann der, das sie etwas schwerer ist.

Ein leichtes günstiges flatt pedal ist zum beispiel das Wellgo MG1 oder das Xpedo spry


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Februar 2014)

das hintere schutzblech dient nur zur zierde ^^

der sattel ist sehr empfehlenswert, tut was die werbung verspricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Das Auge ist mit 

Ich war gestern und heute auch mal wieder im Keller, Bike ein bissi aufhübschen...
...Carbon-Ahead 5 Gramm - neu
...Titanschrauben- und muttern für die KS Lev - neu
...XC-Bereifung Crossmark verkehrt hinten und Vredestein BP Xtreme vorne - neu
...weißen Marsh Guard Schriftzug entfernt, mit Spüli und Wurzelbürste

Jetzt...
...gefallen mir die blauen Alu-Kappen der Fox-Gabel noch weniger  und werde die bei nächster Gelegenheit mal in schwarz umeloxieren lassen
...muss dann wirklich mal in absehbarer Zeit der originale Crossride-LRS weichen, der wiegt doch tatsächlich 2.250 Gramm  Gesamt mit Pedale aktuell bei ziemlich genau 13 kg
...gibt immerhin Einsparpotential von mindestens 650 Gramm, ohne Funktionseinbußen
...Zielgewicht daher nun, mit Pedale, in jedem Fall unter
... 12,5 kg


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Bilder im Album...


----------



## Stable (9. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was gibt es zur Avid 7 ist die mit der Shimano vergleichbar?
> Ich brauche auch noch ein leichtes, günstiges flat pedal was habt ihr am Rad?


Naja, wenn die Siebener nicht rubbelt und quietscht, geht's. Die XT ist aus meiner Sicht besser - hab' ich am 26er. Kommt mir demnächst auch an's Nerve. Bis jetzt stört mich nur die etwas klobige Optik. Allerdings kann mit diesen Teilen wenigstens das Chromgeblitze entschärft werden, das sich am Stealth nicht besonders gut ausnimmt:
http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-Ersa...CHTS-BL-T675-L-SCHWARZ-Shimano-Code-Y8VN05110
http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-Ersa...INKS-BL-T675-L-SCHWARZ-Shimano-Code-Y8VN06110


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Eine Formula-Bremsscheibe hat bei meiner vorderen Elixir dem Rubbeln ein Ende bereitet


----------



## Stable (9. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Eine Formula-Bremsscheibe hat bei meiner vorderen Elixir dem Rubbeln ein Ende bereitet


Benutze ich ja im Moment auch


----------



## swinterbauer (9. Februar 2014)

Heute mit dem neuen Nerve AL unterwegs gewesen. Ein Traumrad! Federweg reicht mir völlig aus. Bergauf ist das Rad ein Traum. Und die XT Bremse ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur ollen Quietsche Juicy 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

swinterbauer schrieb:


> Heute mit dem neuen Nerve AL unterwegs gewesen. Ein Traumrad! Federweg reicht mir völlig aus. Bergauf ist das Rad ein Traum. Und die XT Bremse ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur ollen Quietsche Juicy 7.Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk




Verpass mal der XT ein paar sinterbeläge, die quitscht dann auch. Hat was mit dem belagsmaterial zu tuen


----------



## swinterbauer (9. Februar 2014)

Hatte auf der Avid Juicy auch schon mal organische Kool Stopp Beläge drauf. War nicht ganz so infernalisch, hat aber immer noch ab und an gequietscht. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass die Juicy am Hardtail viele Jahre gut ihr Dienste getan hat. Bis auf die Quietscherei war das ne gute Bremse.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Die Bremse, vor allem die vordere, ist ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil. Wenn die dann - z.B. durch Sintermetall - bei Nässe quietscht, aber ansonsten ihre Aufgabe tadellos erfüllt, ist doch gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Bremse, vor allem die vordere, ist ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil. Wenn die dann - z.B. durch Sintermetall - bei Nässe quietscht, aber ansonsten ihre Aufgabe tadellos erfüllt, ist doch gut...




Viele stört das aber, mich auch ein wenig. Aber da brauchts ja nicht gleich eine neue bremse. Andere bläge und ruhe ist !

Die XT ist aber schon was sehr sehr feines, man generiert die bremspower über den hebelweg und nicht durch die aufgewendete kraft. Das hat den vorteil das bei langen abfahrten die unterarme nicht so schnell ermüden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Du hast  wie immer recht, auch wenn ich das mit den müde werdenden Unterarmen jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehen kann - und immer das gleiche Gelände, wie die anderen Jungs und Mädels auf der Tour 

Man kann sich natürlich über alles einen Hydrakopf machen..........


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, ihr macht es mir mit der Entscheidung auch nicht leichter ;-) 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist der LRS vom 9.9 wird als überwiegend für CC angegeben. Während der vom 7.9 als voll AM tauglich? Bei Mavic gibt es eine solche Kategorisierung nicht? 
Gibt es auch leicht und stabil?


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Kommt auf Dein Gewicht an. Ich bin ne Fliege, ich kann die 1501 vom 9.9 auch als AM nutzen. Was wiegst Du ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Warum kaufst du dir ein Rad der Kategorie CC/XC/Tour, um damit AM fahren zu wollen
Klar, du willst die eierlegende Wollmilchsau....das Nerve AL 29 ist wirklich gut und vielseitig, aber für AM sind 110mm Federweg und die Geo dann imo doch nicht optimal.

Aber, du wirst noch lesen können, drei User - vier Meinungen


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (9. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Kommt auf Dein Gewicht an. Ich bin ne Fliege, ich kann die 1501 vom 9.9 auch als AM nutzen. Was wiegst Du ?



Mit Ausrüstung bin ich schon bei 85kg, denke das wird eng!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung warum der Fragesteller damit AM fahren will. Ist aber sicherlich auch eine Definitiossache wer was unter AM versteht. Der eine meint das 20cm Sprünge oder Treppenstufen AM bedeutet, der andere definiert das mit höheren Jumps und leichten Teilstrecken von z.B. Saalbach.


----------



## CC. (9. Februar 2014)

Ich zitiere von der Hersteller-Webseite


> Das Nerve AL29...
> Leichtfüßig, agil und äußerst vielseitig, der reddot design award winner 2013 setzt seinen Siegeszug als All Mountain Twentyniner-Fully im neuen Modelljahr fort. ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

OK, ein Punkt für alle die *meinen* "ich glaube nur, was in der Werbung steht"


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Was ist denn die Definition für AM ? Das sieht doch jeder Hersteller genau so daß es in seine Produktpalette rein paßt.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (9. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung warum der Fragesteller damit AM fahren will. Ist aber sicherlich auch eine Definitiossache wer was unter AM versteht. Der eine meint das 20cm Sprünge oder Treppenstufen AM bedeutet, der andere definiert das mit höheren Jumps und leichten Teilstrecken von z.B. Saalbach.



Mit geht es viel weniger um Definitionen, vielmehr interessiert mich wir robust ihr die verschiedenen LRS einschätzt. Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Definition? Immer subjektive Ansichtssache! Oder es sind in diesem Fall, 98% der Nutzer, die hier in den Thread etwas zu ihrem Rad geschrieben haben bzw. wissen wollten sind CC-Mu$chis 

Wer außer Canyon verkauft denn noch 110mm Federweg als AM selbst die Bike-Bravos dürften sich wohl davon distanzieren 

Als relativ allgemeingültig dürfte doch eher die folgende Annahme gelten:
DH ...
Enduro ab 150 mm
AM bis 150 mm
Tour bis 130 mm
CC bis 110 mm
Marathon bis 100 mm


----------



## CC. (9. Februar 2014)

Die Kategorie "Tour" gibt es nicht. AM geht von ~120-150mm.
"Tour" gibt nur an, ob das Rad auch für längere Strecken / Anstiege ist...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2014)

Interessanter Klimmzug, eine Zustimmung zu verweigern. Nicht sehr hilfreich, Herr Erstverschlimmerer.
Dazu das ungefilterte Herstellerzitat oben.....hast du auch etwas aus eigenem Kopf beizutragen?


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Mit geht es viel weniger um Definitionen, vielmehr interessiert mich wir robust ihr die verschiedenen LRS einschätzt. Danke



Na das ist ja mal ein ganz anderer Hintergrund. Was ein LRS im Allgemeinen kann findet man anhand von vielen hundert Erfahrungsberichten entweder im Forum (ist ja unabhängig von Canyon) oder hier in diesem Kaufberatungsthread. Auch wenn hundert Seiten viel sind, kannst Du ja mal nur in diesem Thread nach LRS oder anderen Stichworten suchen. Das Ganze hier mehrfach aufzuschreiben macht es nur noch länger und unübersichtlicher. Suche doch mal nach 1501 hier im Forum wenn Du unsicher bist.


----------



## CC. (10. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Interessanter Klimmzug, eine Zustimmung zu verweigern. Nicht sehr hilfreich, Herr Erstverschlimmerer.
> Dazu das ungefilterte Herstellerzitat oben.....hast du auch etwas aus eigenem Kopf beizutragen?


Das Herstellerzitat habe ich gebracht, um Deine Frage, "warum er damit AM fahren will?" zu beantworten. Ein eigener Standpunkt dazu war angesichts der Frage überflüssig. 

Ich hätte die einzelnen Kategorien auch aufschreiben können, bin aber davon ausgegangen, daß sie jeder weiß. 
Ich bin hier in diesem Fred unterwegs,  weil ich für mich selber die Frage klären muß, ob das Nerve genug AM-tauglich ist und nicht, um jemandem Zustimmung geben zu müssen.
Sollte ich Dir dabei auf den Schlips getreten sein, war es nicht meine Absicht... sei's drum.

Im Endeffekt gehts drum, in welche Ecke baut Canyon welches Rad. Und mit dem Hintergrund macht Grandcanyon8's Frage und Deine und meine Erklärungsversuche auch Sinn.
Falls Du interessiert bist: Centurion hat noch 110mm im Programm (gehabt).
Also weiter im Text....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Miteinander, wollte mich auch wieder kurz zu Wort melden.
Wie ich schon länger mitbekommen habe fahren sehr viele von euch Flat Pedals am Nerve.
Ich persönlich fahre Klick Pedale war aber in den letzten Tagen ziemlich viel im Schnee und Match unterwegs und war mit Klick Pedalen
bei dieser Witterung nicht wirklich glücklich da ich immer wieder sehr schnell aus den Pedalen musste um nicht auf die Schnauze zu fallen.
Meine Frage also: Wie funktionieren Flat Pedale Berghoch? (Bei den Klickies kann ich den Berg hoch schön mitziehen) 
welche Pedale sind empfehlenswert? welche Schuhe?


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Februar 2014)

oh weh... ...click oder flat - das könnte ausufern 

ich beschreibe deswegen mal meine mittelding-lösung:

habe aktuell die mallet 2 von den crankbrothers dran (-> meine fotos)
der clickmechanismus is sehr schmutzunempfindlich und wenn ich mir mal unsicher bin, clicke ich aus und stell die schuhe mittig auf die achse - durch die große plattform und pins hab ich mit meinen am-schuhen (northwave gran canion) genug halt für knifflige sachen.

gut - manche werden sagen: kombipedal = nix halbes und nix ganzes - aber ICH fahre gut damit (meistens eh nur eingeclickt)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. Februar 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander, wollte mich auch wieder kurz zu Wort melden.
> Wie ich schon länger mitbekommen habe fahren sehr viele von euch Flat Pedals am Nerve.
> Ich persönlich fahre Klick Pedale war aber in den letzten Tagen ziemlich viel im Schnee und Match unterwegs und war mit Klick Pedalen
> bei dieser Witterung nicht wirklich glücklich da ich immer wieder sehr schnell aus den Pedalen musste um nicht auf die Schnauze zu fallen.
> ...




Hi,

also hochziehen geht nicht... 

Ich fahre die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro und bin sehr zufrieden. Schön leicht und guter Grip durch die 12 Pins pro Seite.
Als Schuhe habe ich "normale" Shimano MTB-Schuhe bzw. im Winter warme GoreTex-Trekkingschuhe mit fester Sohle.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## ichbinstom (10. Februar 2014)

Das Hochziehen mit Flats nicht klappt war mir Klar. hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Hochziehen ist für mich ein Vorteil bei Klick. Aber eben nur Berghoch. Bergab und aufn Trial sehe Ich Vorteile bei den Flats da man in kritischen Situationen doch mal schnell per Reflex den Fuss auf den Boden bekommt. Da Ich die Trails auch hinauf fahre möchte ich aber auch ziehen können. Kombipedal von Shimano hatte Ich aufn 26er Hardtail und da war immer die Falsche Seite oben und die gefühlten 2 Kg die das Kombi von Shimano wiegt.
Die beste Lösung ist wahrscheinlich je 1 Paar Flats und 1 Paar Klicks und diese im Winter und im Sommerbetrieb tauschen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Februar 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Kombipedal von Shimano hatte Ich aufn 26er Hardtail und da war immer die Falsche Seite oben und die gefühlten 2 Kg die das Kombi von Shimano wiegt.



in die mallets kommt du "von allen seiten" immer flott rein. (420gramm)


----------



## Rodriguez06 (10. Februar 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Das Hochziehen mit Flats nicht klappt war mir Klar. hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Hochziehen ist für mich ein Vorteil bei Klick. Aber eben nur Berghoch. Bergab und aufn Trial sehe Ich Vorteile bei den Flats da man in kritischen Situationen doch mal schnell per Reflex den Fuss auf den Boden bekommt. Da Ich die Trails auch hinauf fahre möchte ich aber auch ziehen können. Kombipedal von Shimano hatte Ich aufn 26er Hardtail und da war immer die Falsche Seite oben und die gefühlten 2 Kg die das Kombi von Shimano wiegt.
> Die beste Lösung ist wahrscheinlich je 1 Paar Flats und 1 Paar Klicks und diese im Winter und im Sommerbetrieb tauschen.



Hi, nix für ungut 

Kombipedale habe ich zwar mal ausprobiert, sie waren für mich aber keine Alternative. 
Wenn ich mit "normalen" Schuhen im Gelände mal runter musste habe ich sie danach häufig auf der Klick-Seite erwischt.
Unterm Strich bin ich mit den Flats glücklich, da ich mich im Gelände einfach nicht an reine Klickpedale gewöhnen kann. (Kopfsache)

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## ichbinstom (10. Februar 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi, nix für ungut
> 
> Kombipedale habe ich zwar mal ausprobiert, sie waren für mich aber keine Alternative.
> Wenn ich mit "normalen" Schuhen im Gelände mal runter musste habe ich sie danach häufig auf der Klick-Seite erwischt.
> ...



Genau das meine Ich. Kombi Pedale erwischt man immer auf der falschen Seite. 



crossy-pietro schrieb:


> in die mallets kommt du "von allen seiten" immer flott rein. (420gramm)



Für die mallets bräuchte ich dann aber wieder andere Platten. oder passen die auch mit SPD?

Ich denke es wird eine Lösung aus 2 Pedalen (Flat und Klick) passende Schuhe hätte Shimano auch dafür.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a42090/sh-am45-mtb-all-mountain-schuhe.html
die haben dann eine passende sohle für die Flats und SPD für die Klicks


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Februar 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Für die mallets bräuchte ich dann aber wieder andere Platten. oder passen die auch mit SPD?



nee, is'n anderes system - die cleats (aus messing) liegen den mallets aber bei.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Februar 2014)

@ 
*ichbinstom*

Also das man mit flatt pedale nicht ziehen kann stimmt so nicht ganz, denn bis zu einen gewissen punkt kann man schon mitziehen. Nur halt keine 180°

Empfehlen kann ich dir die wellgo MG 1 mit nachträglich montierten M4x8 anstatt der M4x6 pins. Das sind einfache madenschrauben aus edelstahl.
bekommt auf ebay im 50er pack für um die 2€

Damit bekommst du ordentlich grip auf dem pedal, als schuhe würde ich dir zu den 5.10 raten. Alles andere gript nicht so gut, hab da schon einiges durch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (10. Februar 2014)

Hi George,
danke für die Antwort. Ich müsste einfach mal das Geld investieren und die Dinger kaufen wenn mir die Flats dann doch nicht zusagen die Teile wieder verklopfen. von welchen herstelle sind die Schuhe ? Fährst du die ganz Jährig oder gibt es auch Winterschuhe ?


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. Februar 2014)

ich hatte auf meinem "nerve am" die gleiche kombi wie george - top!
als schuhe dann die 5/10 impact - war fast schon wie clickies - die sohle der 05/10 is super-klebrig.
die impacts könntest du auch im winter fahren - sind ordentlich warm (was im sommer dann schon zur qual werden kann)


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Februar 2014)

Der hersteller ist five ten = 5.10

Ich hab zwei paar, einmal den carver der ist halbhoch auf der innenseite, wird mehr zur kalten jahreszeit gefahren und dann den freerider. Ist nicht so klobig und ist auch etwas "luftiger" und von daher sehr gut im sommer zu fahren!


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2014)

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/13876-impact-high-team-black

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/13874-impact-low-team-black


----------



## Dumens100 (12. Februar 2014)

hab da mal eine frage an die Nerve 29 Besitzer bekommt mann eigentlich noch seine Trinkflasche aus den Halter ? Sieht ziemlich eng aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> hab da mal eine frage an die Nerve 29 Besitzer bekommt mann eigentlich noch seine Trinkflasche aus den Halter ? Sieht ziemlich eng aus


So habe ich es zu Anfang gelöst, fahre mittlerweile aber nur noch mit Trinkblase ohne Flasche. Rahmen ist ein L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Bei Rahmengröße L = 19" ist eine 750ml Flasche ohne Probleme zu entnehmen. Ich habe 2 Carbonhalter montiert und getestet. Beide gehen nur nach oben raus (nicht zur Seite). Wenn man zu grob und schnell zieht stößt man mit dem Trinknippel ans Oberrohr. Mit etwas Gefühl geht das sehr gut.
Bilder folgen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Rahmengröße L = 19" ist eine 750ml Flasche ohne Probleme zu entnehmen. Ich habe 2 Carbonhalter montiert und getestet. Beide gehen nur nach oben raus (nicht zur Seite). Wenn man zu grob und schnell zieht stößt man mit dem Trinknippel ans Oberrohr. Mit etwas Gefühl geht das sehr gut.


Du sagst es ja selbst, ein ein Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme die bessere Lösung ist, wenn es mit der Entnahme der Flasche mal schnell gehen muss. Das mit dem Anstoßen beim Herausziehen bei klassischem Flaschenhalter kann ich bestätigen.
Daher finde ich persönlich Zee Cage R o.ä. die bessere Lösung - aber jedem das Seine 
@Dumens100
Hab noch weitere Bilder im Album, falls es dich interessiert...lG


----------



## astmonster3000 (12. Februar 2014)

mit dem original canyon halter passt eine 750ml flasche auch beim m rahmen


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Bilder...


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Bilder...


----------



## Dumens100 (12. Februar 2014)

danke für die Antworten


----------



## ichbinstom (13. Februar 2014)

Ich benutze eine BBB Flaschenhalter aus Plastik. Ist leicht kostet nicht viel und erfüllt seinen Zweck.
750 ml Flasche passt auch bei L - Rahmen


----------



## steve99 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo, mal kurz zurück zur Kaufberatung, denn genau diese bräuchte ich in folgender Frage:

Rahmengrößenempfehlung für Körpergröße 180cm und SL 87cm?

Wo seht ihr ihr die jeweiligen Vor- / Nachteile zwischen Nerve AL 29 und Nerve AL (27,5)?
Einsatzbereich wird sein von Waldautobahnen bis hin zu Trails im Bereich bis S2.


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

Nicht weil ich selbst ein Nerve AL29 habe, sondern aufgrund der vielen Berichte und Bestätigungen, würde ich es wieder empfehlen. Das 27,5" ist kaum spürbar "besser" als ein 26" und zu weit weg vom 29". Erst zwischen 26 und 29 merkt man deutliche Unterschiede im Fahren. Du stellst die Frage wahrscheinlich wegen dem allgemeinen Gerücht das man 29" erst ab 180cm fahren sollte. Nun, teste es doch einfach mal beim Händler Vorort aus. Es gibt genügend pfeilschnelle Rennfahrer mit 165-170 die 29" fahren, und in einem gutem CC Rennen sind auch S2 Passagen dabei. Vergiß also das Gerücht und "erteste" es selbst. 
Was def. stimmt: 29" ist unhandlicher als 27.5 oder 26. Und das merkt man auf trails. Aber es gibt Lösungen. Mach mal nen breiteren Lenker drauf um die Hebelwirkung zu verstärken. Dann ist der Unterschied nicht mehr soooo groß.
Auch wenn die 27,5 als goldene Mitte bezeichnet wird, es ist nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. Es kann alles besser, aber nix richtig.
Ich würde daher ein Nerve AL 29 in M nehmen.


----------



## steve99 (13. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank @filiale, vielen Dank schon mal für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Derzeit tendiere ich auch eher zum AL 29 und dann in M. Habe momentan ein Ghost AMR mit 48cm Sitzrohr und 595cm Oberrohr (horizont.).
Daher müsste das M eher passen, trotz etwas kürzerem Sitz- und Oberrohr.
Welches AL 29 ist eurer Meinung vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis am besten, tendiere hier zum 8.9, obwohl 9.9 mit TLR Felgen auch reizvoll is, mir jedoch die Farbe vom 8.9 eher zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philis (13. Februar 2014)

Beim Nerve AL 29 gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese direkt mit Reverb zu ordern?
Ich stecke noch in der Gewissenskrise zwischen Nerv und Spectral und eine Reverb ist schon ein ordenliche Komfort Mehrwert.


----------



## joe1702 (13. Februar 2014)

Bin 1,78m und habe das 9.9 Modell 2014
Würde es sofort wieder kaufen. Fährt wie auf "schienen" 

Wenn du mal die Felgen und die XT Ausstattung im Einzel Preis anschaust, muss man eigentlich zum 9.9 greifen finde ich 
Und dann mit 12,2kg Ausgangs Gewicht - Top


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Februar 2014)

wenn Koblenz für Dich nicht zu weit weg ist, fahre einfach mal dahin und schaue Dir beide Bikes mal an und fahre sie probe und schaue selbst welches Dir besser gefält, habe ich letzten Samstag so gemacht und hab mich dann fürs Nerve 29 9.9 entschieden. Jetzt dürft ihr mich hauen steht noch im Karton Zuhause noch nicht aufgebaut, da ich keinen Keller habe muß ich das im Garten machen und das Wetter ist da im Moment gegen mich


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

Das 9.9 (nicht das SL) ist ganz klar jeden Cent Wert in der Ausstattung. Der Mehrpreis rechnet sich, daß bekommst Du nachträglich nie hin. Das 9.9 hat DT 1501 Felgen, keine SLR / TLR.


----------



## joe1702 (13. Februar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Beim Nerve AL 29 gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese direkt mit Reverb zu ordern?
> Ich stecke noch in der Gewissenskrise zwischen Nerv und Spectral und eine Reverb ist schon ein ordenliche Komfort Mehrwert.



Kannst telefonisch die normale reverb mit ordern. 
Die stealth gibt es aber nicht im Programm bei canyon 

Musst du dann anderweitig kaufen


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Beim Nerve AL 29 gibt es keine Möglichkeit diese direkt mit Reverb zu ordern?
> Ich stecke noch in der Gewissenskrise zwischen Nerv und Spectral und eine Reverb ist schon ein ordenliche Komfort Mehrwert.



Nein, Du mußt die Reverb selbst kaufen und einbauen. Ist aber nicht so schwer. Das AL 29 hat keine Reverb weil es vom Einsatzzweck her eher als CC Bodenrakete konzipiert ist. Da braucht man das nicht. Das Spectral ist für den gröberen Einsatz erbaut, daher auch die Reverb. Das Spectral geht aber nicht so flott den Berg hoch. Zwei Bikes mit unterschiedlicher Grundidee.


----------



## ichbinstom (13. Februar 2014)

Ich würde auch das 9.9 empfehlen. schon alleine des 2 x 10 Fach Antriebes wegen. Ich persönlich hab mir das 2013 7.9 geholt.
war das letzte in acid storm vor dem Modellwechsel auf 2014 und somit echt ein Schnapper und dann mit XT Komponenten nachgerüstet.


----------



## steve99 (14. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das 9.9 (nicht das SL) ist ganz klar jeden Cent Wert in der Ausstattung. Der Mehrpreis rechnet sich, daß bekommst Du nachträglich nie hin. Das 9.9 hat DT 1501 Felgen, keine SLR / TLR.



Laut Herstellerangaben auf der HP sind die Felgen aber TLR. Woher weißt du, dass sie es nicht sind?
https://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XR-1501-Spline-sup-®-sup-ONE-29

User eines AL 29 macht doch mal noch ein paar mehr Angaben zu euren Körpermaßen und der von euch gekauften Rahmengröße...


----------



## joe1702 (14. Februar 2014)

Bin zwar nicht vom Fach, aber fahre das 9.9 Tubeless ohne Modifikationen an der Felge. So eine Abdichtung war in der Felge und man sieht keine Speichen Löcher. Gehe also von tlr aus, so wie du es schon sagst 

1,78m sl86 und M
Hatte erst L überlegt, aber canyon und einige aus dem Forum haben mir zu M geraten. Passt auch super 
Sattel ist ziemlich nach hinten gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (14. Februar 2014)

fahre mein nerve 7.9 tubeless. flegen sind mavic crossride und auch TLR.

187 cm SL 89 Rahmen L


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich dachte Du hättest mit TLR einen Schreibfehler gemacht und meintest die SLR Mavic Felgen, daher schrieb ich dann auch SLR/TLR. Bin erst jetzt drauf gekommen daß Du Tubeless Ready meintest.

Ja klar kannst Du die 1501 TL fahren. Mach ich  ja auch. Felgenband ist fertig eingeklebt . TL Ventile liegen dabei. Nur Schlauch raus, Ventile rein, fertig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte den rechten Shifter durch XTR ersetzen. Welche Shifter können verwendet werden? I-Spec etc. brauche ich nicht, da Avid-Bremse, aber verwenden kann man die auch?! Bitte helfen, was geht - was nicht. Danke!


----------



## u_wid (14. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> User eines AL 29 macht doch mal noch ein paar mehr Angaben zu euren Körpermaßen und der von euch gekauften Rahmengröße...



Habe ähnliche Maße (179cm, SL 86cm) und bin vor ein paar Tagen das Nerve AL 29, wie vom PPS vorgegeben, in Größe M in Koblenz probegefahren. Noch bevor ich etwas sagen konnte, meinte der Canyon Kundenberater, er würde einen etwas längeren Vorbau, aber sicher nicht Größe L, empfehlen, was meinen Eindruck, daß es etwas kurz war (s.a. Sattelposition joe1702 mit 178cm, SL 86cm), bestätigte. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, empfehle ich, auch wegen der Farben, die in echt anders wirken, einen Besuch in Koblenz, und, obwohl es für mich aus anderen Gründen ein Spectral AL 29 wird, würde ich auch das 9.9er nehmen.


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

@ TS Da bleibt ja nur noch der Shimano XTR Rapidfire Schalthebel SL M980 AR 10 fach rechts übrig.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...lthebel-SL-M980-AR-10-fach-rechts--17143.html


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich möchte den rechten Shifter durch XTR ersetzen. Welche Shifter können verwendet werden? I-Spec etc. brauche ich nicht, da Avid-Bremse, aber verwenden kann man die auch?! Bitte helfen, was geht - was nicht. Danke!



Aha jetzt auf einmal doch bling bling teile, aber dann würde ich gleich beide verbauen. Dann sparst du wenigstens auch nochwas Gewicht. 
Wenns nur um die Funktion geht reicht der XT shifter  und ist auch noch günstiger, spart im Vergleich etwas weniger Gewicht ein. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1189/a74540/xtr-rapidfire-plus-sl-m980-a-rechts-10-fach.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab noch einen Amazon-Gutschein, deswegen geht auch mal Bling-Bling


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Februar 2014)

Bedenke, für das geld was ein XTR schalthebel auf Amazone kostet bekommst du 2 XT schalthebel!

das spart wiederrum mehr gewicht wie nur ein einzelner XTR schalthebel oder du machst es konsequent und holst dann gleich beide XTR schalthebel.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es hier links zu Videos von euren Touren auf dem 29er? Würde mich interessieren was ihr mit eurem bike alles macht! Danke


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

Schau mal bei TrailSurfer oder GeorgeP ins Album. Oder hast Du Angst daß man mit dem AL29 keine heftigen trails fahren kannst


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (14. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Schau mal bei TrailSurfer oder GeorgeP ins Album. Oder hast Du Angst daß man mit dem AL29 keine heftigen trails fahren kannst



Muss mir einfach noch ein besseres Bild von den Einsatzmöglichkeiten von 29er machen. Hast du einen link den ich über tapatalk öffnen kann?


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Februar 2014)

Klick doch einfach bei mir auf fotos und dann auf touren 2013 bzw 2014


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2014)

@George
Ich will nicht sparen, sondern die beste Funktion für die hintere Schaltung.
@Jens
Danke für den Hinweis.
@ Grandcanyon8
Schreib am besten mal an Heitzer77 wenn du noch mehr sehen willst


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @George
> Ich will nicht sparen, sondern die beste Funktion für die hintere Schaltung.
> @Jens



Die hast du auch mit der XT, da braucht es keine XTR


----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Laut Herstellerangaben auf der HP sind die Felgen aber TLR. Woher weißt du, dass sie es nicht sind?
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XR-1501-Spline-sup-®-sup-ONE-29
> 
> User eines AL 29 macht doch mal noch ein paar mehr Angaben zu euren Körpermaßen und der von euch gekauften Rahmengröße...



Hi
ich fahre ein 2013er 8.9 in "L"

Größe: 185 cm
Schrittlänge: 90 cm
Passt wie angegossen. 

Außerdem habe ich die Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet. Der Einbau ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
Auch wenn man nicht extrem grobes Gelände fährt ist eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ein enormer Gewinn an Fahrspass, wenn es mal etwas steiler bergab geht, auch auf dem Nerve AL29. 
Auch das AL29 ist kein Rad was nur für Fahrten auf dem Deich konzipiert wurde. 

Mein Tipp:
Wenn es Dein Budget zulässt ganz eindeutig das 9.9.
Mein 8.9 hat auch 2x10. Das möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich die Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet. Der Einbau ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
> Auch wenn man nicht extrem grobes Gelände fährt ist eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ein enormer Gewinn an Fahrspass, wenn es mal etwas steiler bergab geht, auch auf dem Nerve AL29.
> Auch das AL29 ist kein Rad was nur für Fahrten auf dem Deich konzipiert wurde.


Achso, dann war das ein Feuersalamander auf nem Nerve am Ende des Videos, drei Beiträge vorher 
SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Achso, dann war das ein Feuersalamander auf nem Nerve am Ende des Videos, drei Beiträge vorher
> SCNR



*OT on*
Jeder wie er es mag oder kann...
Wen es stört, der kann ja wegschauen.
Ich weiss auch nicht, was das mit "Kaufberatung AL 29" zu tun hat.
SCNR
*OT off*


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2014)

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht....z.B. 2480 

Zum Topic wiederhole ich mich gerne, heute nochmal entscheiden würde ich eine LEV 150 statt 125 wählen, na mal gucken wenn die nochmal superbillitsch verfügbar ist


----------



## AlMartino (15. Februar 2014)

Servus,

welche leichten Laufräder könnt ihr empfehlen für ein Fahrergewicht von ca. 88Kg?
Budget bis 400€


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> welche leichten Laufräder könnt ihr empfehlen für ein Fahrergewicht von ca. 88Kg?
> Budget bis 400€



Hier solltest du fündig werden: http://www.actionsports.de/index.php?cat=211&sorting_id=4


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo AlMartino,

ich hatte letztens ein aufschlussreiche Unterhaltung mit einer Laufradbauer bei AS. Er hat für das - auch von dir -
angegegebene Gewicht nicht empfohlene, Leichtbauspeichen a la CX Ray oder DT Revolution zu verwenden, sondern etwas stabilere Rundspeichen.

Wollte das bei dieser Gelegenheit hier mal teilen...

Wenn jetzt einer fragt "und warum bieten Sie es dann an?", dann kann derjenige ja auch mal drüber nachdenken, warum 
Bevor man mich missversteht, es geht hier gerade um einen relativ leichten und günstigen und trotzdem ausreichend stabilen Laufradsatz.


----------



## AlMartino (15. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir schon gedacht dass bei meinem Gewicht nichts superleichtes im Frage kommt, aber etwas leichter wie die Serienräder könnte es schon sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2014)

Dann schick doch z.B. eine Email an [email protected] schreib etwas über dich und was du fährst und lass dir etwas mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei gleichzeitig optimierten Gesamtgewicht empfehlen 

Eine konkrete, personifizierte Emailadresse kann ich dir bei Bedarf gerne per PN schicken.


----------



## AlMartino (15. Februar 2014)

Danke, das werde ich machen

Vielleicht wird es aber dann doch das 9.9, wenn bloss nicht die lange Lieferzeit wäre....KW17


----------



## filiale (15. Februar 2014)

je länger Du wartest mit der Bestellung, desto mehr verschiebt sich die Lieferzeit. Hau rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLiquinator (15. Februar 2014)

Nun, ich habe endlich mal eine Reverb nachgerüstet, dank Conectamajik geht das ruck zuck, ich weiß bloß noch nicht, wo ich das Kabel befestigen werde, weil kürzen will ich es nicht wirklich ^^







(Man, ich war lange nicht online. Das neue Layout wirkt etwas kahler.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Februar 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe endlich mal eine Reverb nachgerüstet, dank Conectamajik geht das ruck zuck, ich weiß bloß noch nicht, wo ich das Kabel befestigen werde, weil kürzen will ich es nicht wirklich ^^
> 
> (Man, ich war lange nicht online. Das neue Layout wirkt etwas kahler.



Am einfachsten legst du es neben die bremsleitung, aber kürzen wirst du auf alle fälle.

Wenn du dich nicht ungeschickt anstellst musst du auch nicht entlüften. Aber selbst das ist kinderleicht. Gibt es ja genügen vids zu !


----------



## TheLiquinator (15. Februar 2014)

Thx, dann doch kürzen, mal sehen, geh ich morgen an.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo AlMartino,
> 
> ich hatte letztens ein aufschlussreiche Unterhaltung mit einer Laufradbauer bei AS. Er hat für das - auch von dir -
> angegegebene Gewicht nicht empfohlene, Leichtbauspeichen a la CX Ray oder DT Revolution zu verwenden, sondern etwas stabilere Rundspeichen.



Sorry, aber das ist absuluter blödsinn was der da verzapft. Ich fahre ja die CX- Ray an beiden LRS, optimaler wäre nur bei der gewichtsklasse eine belastunggerechte einspeichung mit CX-Ray und CX- Sprint. Nur das bietet AS nicht an !

Ich hatte zwar ein speichenbruch, was aber eher ein materialfehler war. Die laufräder laufen bis jetzt unauffällig und rund !



AlMartino schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> welche leichten Laufräder könnt ihr empfehlen für ein Fahrergewicht von ca. 88Kg?
> Budget bis 400€



Welche anforderungen stellst du denn an deinen LRS, es gibt da einen schönen fragenkatalog im laufrad forum.

So kann man dir nicht wirklich was optimales empfehlen !


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2014)

Moin,
Einspeichung anderer Speiche bieten sie schon an, man muss aber das Custom-Laufrad per Email bestellen. CX Sprint haben sie wohl nicht im Programm, deshalb wird es trotzdem an jener Kombi scheitern. Ich frage mich schon, warum die Verwendung der zweitleichtesten Rundspeiche empfohlen wird, wenn man eventuell etwas teureres wie z.B. CX Ray verkaufen könnte. 
Liegt vielleicht aber auch an dem von mir geschilderten Einsatzgebiet in Kombination mit Fahrergewicht 84 Kilo nackert. Gewisse Erfahrungen und Einspeichergebnisse mit den Ryde Trace Felgen liegen ja vor..
Was mir an denen u.a. besser gefällt als an ZTR Crest ist das sie wohl etwas Reifenmontagefreundlicher ausfallen, was mir entgegenkäme.
Da du den Thomas von German Lightness kennst, kannst du doch gerne mal ein "Gegenstatement" posten. Für welchen Einsatzzweck er bei 84 Kilo ohne alles er gewichtsoptimierte, leichte Messerspeichen a la CX empfiehlt, danke im Voraus


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. Februar 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe endlich mal eine Reverb nachgerüstet, dank Conectamajik geht das ruck zuck, ich weiß bloß noch nicht, wo ich das Kabel befestigen werde, weil kürzen will ich es nicht wirklich ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

schau mal in mein Album, da gibt es Bilder zur Stealth und der Zugverlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (16. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich frage mich schon, warum die Verwendung der zweitleichtesten Rundspeiche empfohlen wird, wenn man eventuell etwas teureres wie z.B. CX Ray verkaufen könnte.



Wie schon erwähnt, sie haben keine CX-Sprint !



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Was mir an denen u.a. besser gefällt als an ZTR Crest ist das sie wohl etwas Reifenmontagefreundlicher ausfallen, was mir entgegenkäme.



Das kannst du doch noch gar nicht beurteilen, du hast ja weder auf die einen felge noch auf die anderen felge einen reifen aufgezogen. Und das was man im forum so über die fegen liest, so gehen auf beide die reifen stramm drauf. 
Von der Crest kann ich das bestätigen, es ist aber nicht so schlim als das man sich darüber wirklich einen kopf machen muß!




Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da du den Thomas von German Lightness kennst, kannst du doch gerne mal ein "Gegenstatement" posten. Für welchen Einsatzzweck er bei 84 Kilo ohne alles er gewichtsoptimierte, leichte Messerspeichen a la CX empfiehlt, danke im Voraus



Das mach mal selber, dann hast du die info auch aus erster hand.Er hätte mir all meine 4 LRS auch mit CX-Ray aufgebaut, nur mir war es den aufpreis nie wert gewesen. Heute sehe ich das ein wenig anders


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Februar 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe endlich mal eine Reverb nachgerüstet, dank Conectamajik geht das ruck zuck, ich weiß bloß noch nicht, wo ich das Kabel befestigen werde, weil kürzen will ich es nicht wirklich ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So hatte ich es bis vor kurzem


----------



## TheLiquinator (16. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise. Coole Bilder habt ihr da gemacht ^^

Ich hab das Kabel nun parallel zur Bremsleitung verlegt. Die Fernbedienung links neben die anderen Komponenten auf der rechten Lenkerseite montiert. Hab es vorerst nicht gekürzt. Das Kabel zieht eine Schleife, weil es ja gewickelt geliefert wurde, die auf Vorbauhöhe festhängt, also fahr ich das System erst Mal ein, bevor ich es kürze.

Funzt ganz gut das hoch und runter. Wenn ich mir den Elixier 3 Bremshebel so ansehe, lässt der sich nicht mit der Reverb verbinden, oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Februar 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. Coole Bilder habt ihr da gemacht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Funzt ganz gut das hoch und runter. Wenn ich mir den Elixier 3 Bremshebel so ansehe, lässt der sich nicht mit der Reverb verbinden, oder?




Leider gibt es keinen matchmaker für die Elixir 3 um sie mit der reverb zu verbinden, das geht erst ab der Elixir 5 Mod. 2012 aufwärts!


----------



## TheLiquinator (16. Februar 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info 

Weil ihr euch da besser auskennt, wollte ich mal fragen, für welchen Einsatzzweck wählt man das Nerve und wann das Spectral (29er). Von den Bildern sehe ich einen Unterschied im Dämpfer hinten, der Anordnung der Schaltung/Kette und etwas in der Geometrie. Da würde ich sagen Spectral ist mehr für den Downhill Fahrer, aber warum noch ein Modell zwischen Nerve und Strive?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn man es dann kategoriesieren möchte.

Das Neve ist ein Marathon/ AM bike
Das Spectral ist ein AM plus bike, was etwas berg ab potenter ist
Das Strive ist ein waschechtes EN bike, was man so richtig fliegen lassen kann und wenn man mag auch mal ausflüge in den bike park machen kann!

Aber egal welches bike man hat, es ist immer das für das man es einsetzen möchte


----------



## olihT (17. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Dieses hier  KLICK  und dieses hier Klick haben wir verbaut !


Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, wieso du auf ein 36er Blatt umgestiegen bist? Du hattest doch erst auf 38 / 22 umgebaut. Gab es doch Probleme beim Schalten? Ich frage, weil ich auch auf 38 /  22 umbauen möchte.

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2014)

Das war der Umbau bei meinem Rad @  Thilo  - umgedreht und ich finde es immer noch absolut richtig, so entschieden zu haben. Am Berg heißt das, erst später auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten zu müssen und dann eben einen "Notgang" ggü. 38/24 was der George eigentlich immer noch fährt, soweit ich weiß...er wird es sicher aufklären


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Februar 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, wieso du auf ein 36er Blatt umgestiegen bist? Du hattest doch erst auf 38 / 22 umgebaut. Gab es doch Probleme beim Schalten? Ich frage, weil ich auch auf 38 /  22 umbauen möchte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thilo




Ich hab immer noch nicht umgebaut und werde es auch nicht machen, es sei denn ich fahre mal mit dem Nerve in die Alpen. Da ist das 22t blatt schon von vorteil.

Ein bekanter fährt 38/22 und das schaltet 1A deswegen spielte ich mit dem gedanken es umzubauen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2014)

Wer es nicht draufhat, hats drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (17. Februar 2014)

Körner statt zähne, könnte man auch sagen


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte an etwas ähnliches....Zähne strapsen oder Strapse zähnen...äh, zähmen


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2014)

Ein Freund fährt 24/36/48, man kann problemlos 14 Zähne überspringen. Als XT Umwerfer hat er einen vom Trekkingradbereich genommen. Klappt hervorragend.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Freund fährt 24/36/48, man kann problemlos 14 Zähne überspringen. Als XT Umwerfer hat er einen vom Trekkingradbereich genommen. Klappt hervorragend.



Das brauchst du noch nicht einmal, das geht hervorragend mit dem orginal umwerfer !


----------



## steve99 (18. Februar 2014)

Da ich ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen neuen MTB bin, und wie bekannt ja das AL29 im Auge habe, wollt ich mal die Frage hier los werden (ok vielleicht das falsche Forum, da Canyon) ob jemand sich auch mal bei der Entscheidung mit dem Radon Slide 130 auseinandergesetzt hat als mögliche Alternative.

Ich glaube von der Geo passt das 18" Slide besser zu meinen 180cm als das AL29 in 17,5", ODER? Schwanke nämlich nach wie vor zw. dem M und dem L beim AL29.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Februar 2014)

Dann müsstest du schon zwischen dem Spectral 29 und dem Slide vergleichen. das Nerve ist eine andere kategorie!

Deine körpergröße alleine reicht nicht, wichtig ist auch noch die schrittlänge. Also M würde rein von der körpergröße schon passen, aber ein paar mehr infos wären da schon hilfreich!


----------



## AlMartino (18. Februar 2014)

Am Sonntag habe ich das 9.9 bei Canyon bestellt.
Als Liefertermin stand dort KW.17.
Eben schaue ich nochmal nach der Verfügbarkeit auf der Canyon Page nach und dort steht auf ein mal dass es sofort lieferbar ist 

Was´n da los?

Und dabei habe ich mich immer noch nicht endgültig entschieden ob es das 7.9 oder das 8.9 oder das 9.9 wird.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Da ich ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen neuen MTB bin, und wie bekannt ja das AL29 im Auge habe, wollt ich mal die Frage hier los werden (ok vielleicht das falsche Forum, da Canyon) ob jemand sich auch mal bei der Entscheidung mit dem Radon Slide 130 auseinandergesetzt hat als mögliche Alternative.
> 
> Ich glaube von der Geo passt das 18" Slide besser zu meinen 180cm als das AL29 in 17,5", ODER? Schwanke nämlich nach wie vor zw. dem M und dem L beim AL29.



Auch wenn GeorgeP richtigerweise sagt, dass das Slide von den Eckdaten her besser mit dem Spectral 29 zu vergleichen ist, hat doch filiale das Slide mit dem Nerve AL hier verglichen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er-fully.568614/page-25


----------



## steve99 (18. Februar 2014)

Wie bereits geschrieben, sind meine Daten 180cm und SL 86cm max. 87cm wenn ich die Wasserwaage mal ordentlich "anziehe" :-D

Danke auch für den Hinweis auf filiale seinen Beitrag, jedoch wird da auch das Spectral von ihm angeführt.
Stimmt ja im Grunde auch, dass das Slide eher in die Richtung Spectral geht, es erscheinen mir die 110mm beim Nerve AL (vom Papier her) etwas wenig. Daher hatte ich das Slide nun entdeckt und das Slide 130 9.0 ist ja zum netten Preis gerade erhältlich.

Derzeit hab ich ein Ghost AMR 26 Zoll mit 120mm und die reichen mir dicke hier, nur weniger sollte es nicht sein. OK 29 soll ja mit weniger Federweg genauso letztendlich sein, kann das wer bestätigen von seinen Trailerfahrungen mit dem Nerve AL her?

@filiale oder auch andere die es wissen: Hat denn das Nerve AL29 wirklich real die 120mm Federweg 2014 (ohne Gabeltuning derLuftseite) entgegen der Canyon HP???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Februar 2014)

Sorry, filiales Vergleich Nerve vs. Slide war eine Seite zuvor.


----------



## haga67 (18. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich das 9.9 bei Canyon bestellt.
> Als Liefertermin stand dort KW.17.
> Eben schaue ich nochmal nach der Verfügbarkeit auf der Canyon Page nach und dort steht auf ein mal dass es sofort lieferbar ist
> 
> ...



Ein Freund hat heute bei Canyon angerufen, da er auf Grund der Lieferzeit ein 8.9 bestellt hat.
Die Daten auf der Homepage sind falsch, es ist kein schwarzes 9.9 in L verfügbar.


----------



## AlMartino (18. Februar 2014)

Ach so, das erklärt einiges...
Das 8.9 in "stealth" steht auch ganz oben auf der Liste.
Fahre am Freitag eh nochmal dahin um Probe zu fahren, wenn ich schwach werde nehme ich es sofort mit


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir sind es 120mm an der Gabel ohne Tuning bei Modell 2014. Bei anderen die ein 2014er haben und den Spacer entfernen wollten ebenfalls.
Das Slide 130 hat nen flachen Lenkwinkel (Vorderrad geht bergauf eher hoch). Daher ist es bergab besser geeignet, bergauf ist das Nerve besser da steilerer Lenkwinkel.
Bei 180 und SL 87 würde ich ohne zu zögern zum Nerve M oder Slide 18" greifen. Da gäbe es für mich nichts zu überlegen.
Wie immer: Der Fahrer macht 70%, das Material 30%. Federweg kann man durch Fahrtechnik kompensieren, 10mm sind nichts, 90% der Ottonormalverbraucher merken das noch nicht einmal (Nerve) und wer Dampf hat dem macht ein flacher Lenkwinkel bergauf nichts aus (Slide).

Beides sind tolle Räder. Es ist mehr ein Bauchgefühl. In meiner Gegend ist es besser eine Rakete für bergauf zu haben da es bergab nicht so viele schöne trails gibt. Wer in den Alpen wohnt der greift ev. eher zum Slide / Spectral , aber da sind die Voraussetzungen andere.

Wegen 1-2 Alpenurlauben aber Haupteinsatzgebiet Zuhause (vgl. mit Toscana) würde ich mir kein Slide kaufen. Bergauf ein steigendes Vorderrad ist nervig, daß hat nichts mit Talent zu tun (Slide), bergab sind die Vorteile auch abhänig davon wie mutig man ist, da ist das eigene Können meist hinter dem Material (Nerve).


----------



## hw71 (19. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, sind meine Daten 180cm und SL 86cm max. 87cm wenn ich die Wasserwaage mal ordentlich "anziehe" :-D
> 
> 
> @filiale oder auch andere die es wissen: Hat denn das Nerve AL29 wirklich real die 120mm Federweg 2014 (ohne Gabeltuning derLuftseite) entgegen der Canyon HP???



Ich habe ähnliche Werte wie du, 182, SL: 88 und war zur Probefahrt bei Canyon. Der nette Verkausberater hat nach Vermessung die Größe L empfohlen. Bei der Probefahrt kam mir das L relativ lang vor und beim M war die Sattelstützte sehr weit ausgezogen. Ich denke mir würde ein L mit einen kürzeren Vorbau perfekt passen. Ich habe eh Probleme mit dem Nacken, da kommt mir das längere Steuerrohr schon entgegen. Wenn es jetzt noch das 9.9 in stealth geben würde, wäre es schon bestellt. Steahlt sieht im original richtig scharf und edel aus.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

hw71 schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnliche Werte wie du, 182, SL: 88 und war zur Probefahrt bei Canyon. Der nette Verkausberater hat nach Vermessung die Größe L empfohlen. Bei der Probefahrt kam mir das L relativ lang vor und beim M war die Sattelstützte sehr weit ausgezogen. Ich denke mir würde ein L mit einen kürzeren Vorbau perfekt passen. Ich habe eh Probleme mit dem Nacken, da kommt mir das längere Steuerrohr schon entgegen. Wenn es jetzt noch das 9.9 in stealth geben würde, wäre es schon bestellt. Steahlt sieht im original richtig scharf und edel aus.



Ich bin 183 mit 88-89SL und komme mit L perfekt zurecht. Der Vorbau könnte anstelle des orig. 80mm auch gerne ein 70mm sein. Wenn Du einen Lenker mit 9Grad backsweep hast kommst Du auch näher an den Fahrer und sitzt aufrechter. Jeder cm zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (19. Februar 2014)

@all: Vielen Dank euch für die rege und gute Kommunikation hier, sehr hilfreich!
Ich tendiere glaube wenn auch eher zum M, ich hatte das Nerve XC aus 2010 in beiden Größen (M u. L) getestet und hatte mich damals leider für das "falsche" entschieden, denn es wurde ein L und es war mir dann def. zu groß. Ok, die GEO ist etwas anders geworden, aber bei L hab ich einfach die Befürchtung das es zu lang wird.

ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass das AL 9.9 die Farben des 8.9 hätte, denn eine von beiden würde ich definitiv nehmen, aber die vom 9.9 find ich nicht so toll, wenn dann über das schwarz, weil mit dem Acid kann ich gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## hw71 (19. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin 183 mit 88-89SL und komme mit L perfekt zurecht. Der Vorbau könnte anstelle des orig. 80mm auch gerne ein 70mm sein. Wenn Du einen Lenker mit 9Grad backsweep hast kommst Du auch näher an den Fahrer und sitzt aufrechter. Jeder cm zählt.


Ist original nicht ein 90er Vorbau bei L verbaut oder spinnt da mal wieder die canyon-Seite?

Das acid sieht übrigens in natura richtig geil aus, hat mit den Bildern nicht viel zu tun wie ich finde.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

ähm ja Du hast Recht, ist ein 90mm orig. Hatte das falsch im Kopf. Sorry.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Februar 2014)

hw71 schrieb:


> Das acid sieht übrigens in natura richtig geil aus, hat mit den Bildern nicht viel zu tun wie ich finde.



Yes!


----------



## steve99 (19. Februar 2014)

Ok, auf den Bildern hauts mich noch nicht um das Acid. Daher tendiere ich wenn überhaupt (noch) zum schwarzen.
Sind die Dekore nur aufgeklebt oder auch mit Klarlack überlackiert?

Beim schwarzen gehe ich davon aus das es ano mit aufgeklebtem Dekor ist, welche sich recht schnell lösen beim Kontakt mit etwas rauhem (Abkratzen mit Fingernagel möglich?) !?


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

@steve99 

guckst du hier: 

https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=175


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Februar 2014)

Solange die monitore bei euch nicht farb calibriert sind, macht es keinen sinn über das aussehen der farbe zu diskutieren. Auf meinem moni kommen die bilder der acid variante dem orginal sehr nahe!
Es bleibt einfach ein mausgrauer rahmen mit einem klecks grün und etwas schwarz, muß man halt mögen oder auch nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2014)

Acid-Storm ist geil


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein link zu einem rahmengrößen rechner, kann für den ein oder anderen nützlich sein 

http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


----------



## CC. (19. Februar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hier mal ein link zu einem rahmengrößen rechner, kann für den ein oder anderen nützlich sein
> 
> http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


Der Rechner ist aber so richtiger Mist. Selten so was unstimmiges gesehen. Abgesehen von den offensichtlich falschen Werten (ich kenne meine Werte) sind auch die nicht erklärten Begrifflichkeiten einfach Nonsens. Was soll eine "Reichweite" bedeuten?
Da bleib ich doch beim CompFit, wobei ich weiß, daß der auch nicht genau ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. Februar 2014)

ich bin für den inhalt nicht verantwortlich, wenn du etwas besseres hast wäre das nett wenn du es hier posten könntest!


----------



## CC. (19. Februar 2014)

Das ist mir schon klar, daß es nicht Deine Seite ist. Aber bei einer Empfehlung erwarte ich, daß vorher ein wenig Reflexion erfolgt ist 
http://www.merileth.com/size.htm
oder
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp

Beide bewerten die eingegebenen Maße unterschiedlich, aber mit ein wenig Sachverstand bewegt man sich in einem reellen Bereich.
Um's Probesitzen kommt man trotzdem nicht drumrum. Heute wieder gemerkt. Und der eigene Hintern vermittelt doch ein anderes Gefühl, als die Maße aus irgendeinem Kalkulator sagen können. Manchmal schwierig das...


----------



## astmonster3000 (19. Februar 2014)

hi, 
hatte heute meinen ersten platten mit meinem nerve. das komische ist , dass der schlauch auf der felgenseite einen kleinen (3-4mm) riss hatte und nicht auf der reifenseite, da wo vllt dornen oder sonstwas drankommen könnten. heisst dass der ist durchgeschlagen ? kann das davon kommen ? 

wie baue ich denn die crossride auf tubeless um ? brauche ich da auch andere reifen oder geht das mit den contis die drauf sind ? 

vg


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> wie baue ich denn die crossride auf tubeless um ? brauche ich da auch andere reifen oder geht das mit den contis die drauf sind ?


Zum Beispiel hiermit, inkl. Video 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/no-flats-joe-s-eco-tubeless-system-xc-2013/rp-prod94754


----------



## astmonster3000 (19. Februar 2014)

passt das mit den reifen die drauf sind, bei denen steht ja nichts dabei von wegen tubeless 
benutzt du das zeug auch ? oder nimmst du das etwa doppelt so teure von notubes ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2014)

Das passt schon, das doppelte teure NoTubes braucht es nicht  die Reifen brauchen wohl evtl ein bischen Geduld und vor allem FAHREN, damit sich die Milch gleichmäßig verteilen kann.
Es gibt doch hier im Thread schon einige Erfahrungsberichte bzgl. Umrüstung auf Tubeless, so schwer ist Suchen ja nun auch nicht


----------



## astmonster3000 (19. Februar 2014)

aber wenn ich suchen würde wäre dir langweilig und ich hätte arbeit ^^

naja, danke dir ... man findet ja irgendwie in den meisten onlinestores nur das teurere... 
fährst du die auch ? braucht man diese schlauchähnlichen einlagen oder reicht da nicht ein einzelnes ventil ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> aber wenn ich suchen würde wäre dir langweilig und ich hätte arbeit ^^
> 
> naja, danke dir ... man findet ja irgendwie in den meisten onlinestores nur das teurere...
> fährst du die auch ? braucht man diese schlauchähnlichen einlagen oder reicht da nicht ein einzelnes ventil ?



Sorry, bin grad zu faul weiter zu antworten, hab mir schon genug arbeit gemacht, wird mir grad klar


----------



## astmonster3000 (19. Februar 2014)

danke trotzdem ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2014)

Bin fürs nächste Mal vorgewarnt


----------



## astmonster3000 (19. Februar 2014)

heisst das du würdest nie wieder auf fragen antworten ? weil dein link hat mir echt geholfen wiel das zeug da einfach viel günstiger ist ... als armer student hätte ich sonst wohl eher mal noch abgewartet


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

naja, wenn einer zu faul zum suchen ist und dann auch noch, trotz hinweis, weiter fragen zum thema stellt, obwohl hier schon alles geschrieben steht, dann kann man schon verstehen warum dir keiner antwortet. oder würdest du die sachen die schon 10 mal im detail in diesem thread aufgeführt sind ein elftes mal aufschreiben ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2014)

Mit 

^^ bin zu faul zum Suchen, erst recht wenn sich einer findet der Langeweile hat ^^

verprellt man sich in der Tat die Leute

Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann...tja...


----------



## astmonster3000 (19. Februar 2014)

naja, du musst aber auch wissen dass "^^" einen smiley darstellen sollen der soviel bedeutet wie : "ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint"
ausserdem habe ich nichts von faulheit geschrieben.
hinzu kommt wohl auch dass foren zum informativen austausch gedacht sind und von mir auch noch andere fragen gestellt wurden die nicht beantwortet wurden...

die sachen mögen 10mal im thread stehn aber als jemand der keine oder zumindest weniger ahnung als die anderen hat da die wichtigen sachen rauszufiltern ist nicht unbedingt einfach. das forum existiert nunmal um anderen zu helfen und sich auszutauschen. wenn es jemandem nicht passt sich auszutauschen ist das ja auch okay aber dieses ewige verweisen auf die suchfunktion (das es so auch nur in deutschen foren gibt) ist echt nicht toll.

war von meiner seite aus sicher nicht böse gemeint, tschuldige wenn du es so aufgefasst hast ....

und jetzt : zurück zum thema ? kaufberatung nerve al 29 ...


----------



## TheLiquinator (21. Februar 2014)

Mist, der letzte Satz verhindert eigentlich meine Frage, aber ihr kennt euch hier besser aus, welche Themen sind die besten um einen Montageständer für das Bike zu finden, auch brauch ich mal ein paar neue Handschuhe und weiß nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (21. Februar 2014)

welche themen du da abgrasen musst weiss ich nicht, tut mir leid ( suchfunktion ^^ ) ... beim nerve hast du das problem mit dem hydrogeformten oberrohr... heisst du musst nen montageständer holen der an der sattelstütze festgemacht wird. wenn du ne vario stütze hast weiss ich nicht ob das wirklich gut ist für das teil. ich habe mittlerweile zwei ketten aus dem baumarkt die ich einfach in zwei passende haken in der decke einhänge. an den ketten sind unten relativ dicke seile die verhindern, dass das bike zerkratzt. wird dann an lenker und sattel aufgehängt. bis darauf, dass es manchmal ein bisschen schwingt ist es meiner meinung nach die eleganteste und wenn abgebaut auch platzsparenste lösung.

zu handschuhen kann ich dir leider nichts genaues sagen. muss man einfach anprobieren. wenn ich handschuhe bestelle bin ich mir meistens ziemlich sicher dass ich sie wieder zurückschicken muss. hatte letztens nur mal karthandschuhe von alpinestars an, die haben gepasst. seitdem überlege ich mir ob ich mir bikehandschuhe von der marke holen soll.


----------



## TheLiquinator (21. Februar 2014)

Hab die Anleitung der Reverb erst gelesen und die meinen, einfach diese ein Stück rauszuziehen und dann kann man sie am unteren Stück einklemmen. Bei Amazon gibt es ja einiges, da fällt die Entscheidung etwas schwer, ich hatte letztes Jahr mal einen Profiständer gesehen, aber das Ding kostet gleich 200€, da frag ich mich, ob es nicht auch etwas günstigeres und gutes gibt. Meistens kauft man da doch zweimal.

Ich grab mich durch die Themen, mal sehen, was da so rausspringt. Mit den Handschuhen, da hab ich nur meine günstigen Sommerdinger, die eigentlich ok sind, aber das Polster drückt machmal unangenehm gegen den Handballen. Ich werde mal ein paar Langfinger raussuchen und testen.


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2014)

park tool pcs-10. top bewertungen, viele berichte, bezahlbar. erfüllt alles.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (21. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...tseller--/aid:22588?forcedefaulttemplate=true
Ist der für das gebogene Rohr geeignet?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...tseller--/aid:22588?forcedefaulttemplate=true
> Ist der für das gebogene Rohr geeignet?


Den habe ich auch. Funktioniert hervorragend. (Meiner ist von decathlon, ist aber baugleich)
Durch die Stealth muss ich mein Nerve auch am Oberrohr klemmen.
Solange man die Klemme nicht ohne Sinn und Verstand festballert, passiert da gar nichts.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## CC. (21. Februar 2014)

Ein Kommentator schreibt, daß die Pedale nicht frei drehbar sind, da sie am Ständer anstehen. Wäre für mich ein no-go...


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (21. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Ein Kommentator schreibt, daß die Pedale nicht frei drehbar sind, da sie am Ständer anstehen. Wäre für mich ein no-go...



Hast eine zahlbar alternative?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Ein Kommentator schreibt, daß die Pedale nicht frei drehbar sind, da sie am Ständer anstehen. Wäre für mich ein no-go...


Keine Ahnung was er für Pedale montiert hat.  
Bei mir ist reichlich Platz.


----------



## Deleted176859 (21. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/x...tseller--/aid:22588?forcedefaulttemplate=true
> Ist der für das gebogene Rohr geeignet?




Den hatte ich auch mal....war mir aber zu sperrig, weil man ihn nicht zusammenklappen kann. Stand immer im Weg rum. Ging schnell in die Bucht....

Hab mir dann den PCS - 10 geholt, eins zwei fix zusammengeklappt und ab in die Ecke wenn nicht benötigt....!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den hier. Bin zufrieden. Preis-Leistung stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLiquinator (22. Februar 2014)

Mensch, danke Jungs, so viel Kompetenz an einem Ort hilft einfach schnell  Werde mir den von Park Tools genauer ansehen.

Ich bin dank Suchfunktion in einen 29er Topic gelandet und dort trollt einer der Geschäftsführer von Radon herum. Für mich etwas erschreckend, dass jemand mit so einem Status nicht weiß, wie man sich und sein Unternehmen im Internet seriös präsentiert ^^

Der gute Mann lästert über die Lieferzeiten von Canyon ohne das Unternehmen direkt zu erwähnen, aber man weiß, worauf er anspielt.


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

poste mal link zum topic bitte ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Tue es nicht ^^


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

ich bin enttäuscht ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Guck beim Radon-Unterforum, Honkie ^^


----------



## Rodriguez06 (22. Februar 2014)

^^


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

jetzt hätte ich hier mal canyon verteidigen können ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Pffff...warum.....muss man NERVEn aus STAHL haben


----------



## CC. (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist übrigens der übliche Ton und Diskussionsgrundlage, wenn man bei den Pappnasen einen Support braucht. Hatte mich schon dreimal über die Mitarbeiter gewundert, aber bei dem Chef wird das Peter-Prinzip ganz offensichtlich. pfft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandcanyon8 (22. Februar 2014)

Noch mal zur Gabel beim nerve, ich konnte einem Beitrag von filiale entnehmen, dass beim 2014 nerve kein spacer verbaut ist und somit 120mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen! Kann das so auch von anderen bestätigt werden?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der übliche Ton und Diskussionsgrundlage, wenn man bei den Pappnasen einen Support braucht. Hatte mich schon dreimal über die Mitarbeiter gewundert, aber bei dem Chef wird das Peter-Prinzip ganz offensichtlich. pfft...


Wenn man nicht direkt betroffen ist...am besten mit Humor nehmen...
To be or not to be
To CAN or not to CAN
YO meN


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Gabel beim nerve, ich konnte einem Beitrag von filiale entnehmen, dass beim 2014 nerve kein spacer verbaut ist und somit 120mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen! Kann das so auch von anderen bestätigt werden?


hatte bei meinem 2014er 8.9 nachgemessen, sind 110


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (22. Februar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hatte bei meinem 2014er 8.9 nachgemessen, sind 110



Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund für den spacer?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund für den spacer?


Sufu oder astmonster3000 Methode, andere die Arbeit für einen machen lassen


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (22. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sufu oder astmonster3000 Methode, andere die Arbeit für einen machen lassen



Ähm muss ich das verstehen? Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Februar 2014)

Nutz die Suchfunktion, da wirst du fündig in diesem Thread.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Sufu = Suchfunktion...hier im Thread...oder bist du faules AM3000 Nummer 2


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

bisschen weiter oben im thread, er ist im mom wohl bisschen beleidigt weil ich was gefragt hab und nicht die sufu benutzt hab ^^

die 2013er hatten wohl den spacer, die 2014er sind irgendwie anders auf die 110mm eingestellt. du kannst auf jeden fall wohl kein spacer mehr bei den 2014ern ausbauen um dann auf 120mm zu kommen. 
das mit den spacern war glaub hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-74#post-11074055 
ausbauanleitung dann auf seite 76, 77 ... wirst da aber wohl nicht viel machen können


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sufu = Suchfunktion...hier im Thread...oder bist du faules AM3000 Nummer 2


das war nur einmal , mensch bist du nachtragend^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> das war nur einmal , mensch bist du nachtragend^^


^^


----------



## TheLiquinator (22. Februar 2014)

haha, es ist das zweite Topic im Radon Unterforum im Moment.

btw. Kollege war in Koblenz und bringt mir eine Canyon Trinkflasche mit, markenbewusst geht die Welt zu Grunde.


----------



## astmonster3000 (22. Februar 2014)

sagt mal, habt ihr bei der canyon trinkflasche oder ähnlichen flaschen nicht das problem, dass das mundstück voll schlamm ist sobald ihr mal im dreck unterwegs wart ?


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Februar 2014)

Ich sag da nur Trinkblase, die sauerrei mit der trinkflasche tue ich mir nicht mehr an !


----------



## CC. (22. Februar 2014)

Elite Trinkflaschen mit Deckel werden empfohlen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Warum gibt es eig noch keine Elite Blasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2014)

so bischen dreck härtet ab, ihr mädchen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> so bischen dreck härtet ab, ihr mädchen...


Liest deine Frau/Freundin hier mit, oder wer wäscht bügelt deine Dreckwäsche nach der Tour D'Abhärtung?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (23. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> so bischen dreck härtet ab, ihr mädchen...


Genau,
unser Organismus braucht Spurenelemente.


----------



## Burneddd (28. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja vorher 120mm gemessen, und das mehrfach. Von Oberkante Simmerring bis Unterkante Gabelbrücke. Mit Zollstock und Meßschieber.
> Nach dem Service mit Ölauffüllen kann ich nur noch 115 mm feststellen. Warum plötzlich 5mm weniger ? Keine Ahnung ! Des messens mächtig kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Ich habe aber einen Verdacht. Der weiße Plastikkolben überhalb der Feder war nicht in der Topcap eingerastet. Das habe ich beim zerlegen festgestellt. Der ist nur in einer kleinen Nut eingeklickt. Dadurch verlängert sich die Lufteinheit. Jetzt ist es korrekt zusammengebaut und die Gabel ist extrem sensibel, so wie ich es eigentlich von vorneherein erwartet hatte.



Hi,

Hab Gabelservice gemacht und Spacer entfernt. Jetzt hab ich plötzlich Federweg von gemessenen 130 ?! Könnte es mit dem obigen Problem zusammenhängen. (Al 7.9. 2013)


----------



## filiale (28. Februar 2014)

hast du den simmerring mitgemessen oder nur das goldene tauchrohr das rausschaut ?


----------



## Burneddd (28. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> hast du den simmerring mitgemessen oder nur das goldene tauchrohr das rausschaut ?


Nur das Tauchrohr hat 130....


----------



## filiale (28. Februar 2014)

klappert oder knackt die gabel beim einfedern ? dann waere sie nicht korrekt zusammengesetzt.


----------



## Burneddd (28. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> klappert oder knackt die gabel beim einfedern ? dann waere sie nicht korrekt zusammengesetzt.



Nö. Alles normal. Auch der Climb Modus ist spürbar.


----------



## Scholzi (1. März 2014)

Burneddd schrieb:


> Nö. Alles normal. Auch der Climb Modus ist spürbar.


 Hallo,
du solltest den Federweg bei gleichem Luftdruck vergleichen. Je höher der Luftdruck, je größer der gemessene Federweg. Ich habe z.B. jetzt eine 29" Factory-2014 mit 120 mm montiert, welche bei 5,8 bar ca. 128 mm meßbaren Federweg hat. Bei <5 bar hat sie meßbar nur 123 mm. Die Performance- 110 mm von einem 115 kg schweren Freund, welcher mit 6,8 bar fährt hat diese 110er meßbare 120 mm. Hat damit zu tuen, daß der hohe Luftdruck gegen die Negativfeder wirkt u. die Gabel weiter auseinander drückt. Wurde bei einem Gabeltest in der BIKE auch mal beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (1. März 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> sagt mal, habt ihr bei der canyon trinkflasche oder ähnlichen flaschen nicht das problem, dass das mundstück voll schlamm ist sobald ihr mal im dreck unterwegs wart ?


Ich nutze seit 2 Jahren nur noch diese Flasche, da gibt es kein Problem, weil man zum Trinken kein Mundstück in den Mund steckt, oder wohlmöglich dieses- auch noch mit den Zähnen rausziehen muß. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27164_Podium-Chill-Trinkflasche.html


----------



## Burneddd (1. März 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du solltest den Federweg bei gleichem Luftdruck vergleichen. Je höher der Luftdruck, je größer der gemessene Federweg. Ich habe z.B. jetzt eine 29" Factory-2014 mit 120 mm montiert, welche bei 5,8 bar ca. 128 mm meßbaren Federweg hat. Bei <5 bar hat sie meßbar nur 123 mm. Die Performance- 110 mm von einem 115 kg schweren Freund, welcher mit 6,8 bar fährt hat diese 110er meßbare 120 mm. Hat damit zu tuen, daß der hohe Luftdruck gegen die Negativfeder wirkt u. die Gabel weiter auseinander drückt. Wurde bei einem Gabeltest in der BIKE auch mal beschrieben.



DANKE. Wollt das Teil grad wieder zerlegen. Hab offensichtlich im Eifer des Gefechts zuviel Druck reingepumpt. Auf 6 Bar runter und jetzt hab ich ohne Spacer 125mm.


----------



## Scholzi (1. März 2014)

Burneddd schrieb:


> DANKE. Wollt das Teil grad wieder zerlegen. Hab offensichtlich im Eifer des Gefechts zuviel Druck reingepumpt. Auf 6 Bar runter und jetzt hab ich ohne Spacer 125mm.


 Your welcome


----------



## Dumens100 (5. März 2014)

habt Ihr den Speichenschutz zwischen Kassette und Speichen entfernt oder dran gelassen ?


----------



## joe1702 (5. März 2014)

Habe meinen seit dem Wochenende ab. Das Plastik ist sowieso schon gebrochen...


----------



## filiale (5. März 2014)

noch dran und bleibt wohl auch so, weil zu faul...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (5. März 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> habt Ihr den Speichenschutz zwischen Kassette und Speichen entfernt oder dran gelassen ?


Seitenschneider und rausgeschnitten. 
Damit sieht das Nerve ja aus wie ein Baumarktrad.


----------



## Juuro (6. März 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin gerade drauf und dran mir ein Nerve AL 29 zu kaufen. Die Entscheidung für das 7.9 ist schon gefallen, aber ich bräuchte noch ein paar Infos drumherum:

1. Ich möchte das Rad ab und an im ICE transportieren. Da es da bekanntlich kein Fahrradabteil gibt muss ich es irgendwie verpacken. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich mir eine Transporttasche kaufe, oder ob das auch mit dem Canyon Bikeguard geht. Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Und welche Maße hat der Bikeguard des Nerve AL 29?
2. Wenn bei Canyon einer meiner bestellten Artikel zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, wird dann die gesamte Bestellung verzögert, oder wird das sofort losgeschickt was auf Lager ist?


----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2014)

Hi

Also den papkarton würde ich jetzt nicht für den mehrmaligen gebrauch benutzen. Da gibt es bessere lösungen, die dann aber auch etwas mehr kosten.
Rose hat da was ganz brauchbares im angebot!


----------



## dj_holgie (6. März 2014)

CC. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der übliche Ton und Diskussionsgrundlage, wenn man bei den Pappnasen einen Support braucht. Hatte mich schon dreimal über die Mitarbeiter gewundert, aber bei dem Chef wird das Peter-Prinzip ganz offensichtlich. pfft...



Ich finds auch etwas befremdlich wie es da zugeht. Professionalität und Kundenfreundlichkeit sieht wohl anders aus, die gehen ja auf Ihre eigenen Kunden los (nach dem Motto kauft und haltet die Fressen). Kann sich noch wer an den Radon Shitstorm hier im Forum erinnern, das war verdammt lustig. 

Bei so einer Umgangsform brauch man sich aber auch nicht wundern, und der Bodo mag ja gute Fahrräder zu designen, ein vernünftig formulierten deutschen Satz bekommt er aber auch nicht raus und hat es ständig nötig gegen Canyon rumzusticheln.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich finds auch etwas befremdlich wie es da zugeht.
> 
> Bei so einer Umgangsform brauch man sich aber auch nicht wundern, und der Bodo mag ja gute Fahrräder zu designen, ein vernünftig formulierten deutschen Satz bekommt er aber auch nicht raus und hat es ständig nötig gegen Canyon rumzusticheln.


Ich dachte immer, Bodos wollen nur baggern 
Da bin ich ja nicht so gut drin


----------



## filiale (7. März 2014)

Meinst Du speziell die ICE Züge? Die haben doch ab und an am Ende ein Gepäckwagen. Die Canyon Bike Boxen sollte man nicht für den mehrfachen Gebrauch einplanen. Da gibt es bessere "Behälter".


----------



## filiale (7. März 2014)

...


----------



## olihT (8. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das war der Umbau bei meinem Rad @  Thilo  - umgedreht und ich finde es immer noch absolut richtig, so entschieden zu haben. Am Berg heißt das, erst später auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten zu müssen und dann eben einen "Notgang" ggü. 38/24 was der George eigentlich immer noch fährt, soweit ich weiß...er wird es sicher aufklären


So, gestern habe ich umgebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der Seite wo die Kurbel demontiert wird, ein Abstandsring ist. auf der Seite mit dem Kettenblätter nicht. Ist das korrekt so?

Danke und Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2014)

Du meinst diesen dunkelgrauen?! Ist bei mir auch so, ja. Eben mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## olihT (8. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen dunkelgrauen?! Ist bei mir auch so, ja. Eben mal nachgeschaut.


Ok, Danke für Deine Mühe. Habe gerade noch den Umwerfer eingestellt. Ein leichtes Schleifen bei den Stellungen


großes Ritzel und kleines Kettenblatt
kleines Ritzel und kleines Kettenblatt
bekomme ich nicht ganz weg. Vor allem die letztere Stellung schleift etwas mehr.

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. März 2014)

Naja so extrem über kreuz sollte man ja auch nicht fahren, das schleift dann bei mir sogar mit der orginal übersetzung. Ich bin immer noch der meinung das 22/38 für vorne eine top übersetzung ist.
Hier im bergischen reicht aber auch 24/38 locker aus, in abhängigkeit der eigenen körperlichen verfassung natürlich

Edit: hast du den umwerfer auch was tiefer gesetzt ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2014)

Der Umwerfer kann und muss noch die möglichen ca. 1,5mm runter, Thilo.

Wegen der Übersetzung bin ich der Meinung, dass dies nicht primär mit der individuellen Physis zutun hat. Du bist nicht der Maßstab, George
Vielmehr bietet 22/36 eine etwas andere Bandbreite als 24/38 und wo und wann man welche Gänge tritt bzw. auf dem großen Kettenblatt fährt ist eine Sache des Fahrstils. Auf den Trails hier rund um das Siebengebirge fühle ich mich subjektiv wohler mit dem 36er, sonst hätte ich schon wieder zurückgebaut. Betrifft den "Notgang" 22 vorne, 36 hinten ebenso.
Da jetzt zu behaupten, wer hier mit 24-36 nicht hochkommt, wäre imo Machogehabe


----------



## GeorgeP (8. März 2014)

Ich bin bestimmt für nix ein maßstab, aber es ist mit erlaub schon eine sache der persöhnlichen physis ob ich mit übersetzung X oder Y etwas fahren kann oder nicht.
Wenn ich mit der aussage in deinen augen ein matcho bin, dann bitte, bin ich halt einer

Edit:

Nur zur veranschaulichung!
Hat ein motor viel leistung und kraft, bekommt er eine lange übersetzung damit er sein potenzial gut ausnutzen kann. 
Hat ein motor weniger leistung wird die übersetzung kleiner damit er sein potenzial gut ausnutzen kann.

Wenn jemand nicht so gut trainiert ist, mach eine kleinere gesamtübersetzung am anfang mehr sinn.
Damit er die bandbreite besser ausnutzen kann, aber sobald sich der trainingszustand verbessert wird man mit einer längeren übersetzung besser klar kommen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kind...iosattelstuetze-mit-funkfernbedienung.688360/


----------



## olihT (8. März 2014)

Sooo  der Millimeter


GeorgeP schrieb:


> Naja so extrem über kreuz sollte man ja auch nicht fahren, das schleift dann bei mir sogar mit der orginal übersetzung. Ich bin immer noch der meinung das 22/38 für vorne eine top übersetzung ist.
> Hier im bergischen reicht aber auch 24/38 locker aus, in abhängigkeit der eigenen körperlichen verfassung natürlich
> 
> Edit: hast du den umwerfer auch was tiefer gesetzt ?


Ja, nee ;-) so extrem über Kreuz fahre ich auch nicht und ja, die original Übersetzung hat in dieser Stellung auch etwas "gekratzt". Was die Kondition angeht, war das mit dem 24er Blatt schon OK aber die 22er Übersetzung ist für meine Knie angenehmer.

Die Höhe des Umwerfers hätte ich von mir aus nicht angepackt, da diese ja sehr gut eingestellt war. Was so ein Millimeter ausmacht ;-)

Gruß

Thilo

PS: Das Nerve Nerve ist schon ein Traum


----------



## Canyon_Dale (8. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Seitenschneider und rausgeschnitten.
> Damit sieht das Nerve ja aus wie ein Baumarktrad.



Was ist eigentlich der Zweck dieser Plastikscheibe?
Speichenschutz falls die Kette rausspringt?


...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## GeorgeP (8. März 2014)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Zweck dieser Plastikscheibe?
> Speichenschutz falls die Kette rausspringt?
> 
> 
> ...Tapatalk HD...


jep!


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. März 2014)

Ja, damit die Kette nicht in die Speichen rutscht und da einen Kollateralschaden verursacht...wenn z.B. die hintere Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (8. März 2014)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Zweck dieser Plastikscheibe?
> Speichenschutz falls die Kette rausspringt?
> 
> 
> ...Tapatalk HD...


Hi,

angeblich sind die Dinger sogar Pflicht.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/canyon-rr-galerie.12994/page-28#post-1825043


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (10. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> angeblich sind die Dinger sogar Pflicht.
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/canyon-rr-galerie.12994/page-28#post-1825043



Oder einmal im Jahr das Schaltwerk justieren/ Begrenzungsschraube korrekt einstellen. Und halt nicht mit schiefem Schaltwerk rumfahren, dann kann sowas nicht passieren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. März 2014)

In der MB 04/14 ist ein interessanter Crashtest von Vorbau-Lenker-Kombinationen....wer z.B. etwas leichteres verbauen möchte, für den ist der sicher interessant. Ich meine sogar, dass ein bestimmter Lenker - der die Testreihe nicht überstanden hat - von dem einen oder anderen gekauft wurde..

Bei Interesse bitte Emailadresse per PN, der Scan des Test kommt dann zu euch


----------



## GeorgeP (10. März 2014)

Die CB kombi hatte nicht gehalten, bzw. der vorbau von denen. Ich halte ja nix von dem zeuch was CB so anbietet, außer den CCDB Air dämpfer
Aber nur weil man da soviel drann rumstellen kann !


----------



## astmonster3000 (10. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> In der MB 04/14 ist ein interessanter Crashtest von Vorbau-Lenker-Kombinationen....wer z.B. etwas leichteres verbauen möchte, für den ist der sicher interessant. Ich meine sogar, dass ein bestimmter Lenker - der die Testreihe nicht überstanden hat - von dem einen oder anderen gekauft wurde..
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte Emailadresse per PN, der Scan des Test kommt dann zu euch



interessanter Bericht, danke


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. März 2014)

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ihr zufrieden seid mit der verlegung der bremsleitung hinten. bei mir steht die irgendwie nach aussen, die leitung ist sehr starr und ich weiss nicht wie sehr ich da dran biegen kann ohne was abzuknicken. mein problem ist, dass ich manchmal mit der ferse drankomme beim treten.


----------



## filiale (11. März 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild davon. Ich komme nicht mit der *F*erse dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (11. März 2014)




----------



## filiale (11. März 2014)

ah ok. Du kannst die Leitung nach vorne zum Vorderrad hin verschieben, damit hast Du dann keine Schlaufe mehr. Das braucht etwas Gefühl, aber es geht. So wie es derzeit ist ist es jedenfalls Pfusch. Das muß anders.


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. März 2014)

hi, denke dass ich die bremse abmontieren muss, dasda sieht nämlich auch irgendwie verdreht aus. kann ich denn die leitungsbefestigung dabei verbiegen oder ist die so stabil, dass da nichts passiert?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. März 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi, denke dass ich die bremse abmontieren muss, dasda sieht nämlich auch irgendwie verdreht aus. kann ich denn die leitungsbefestigung dabei verbiegen oder ist die so stabil, dass da nichts passiert?


Ist Dir das jetzt erst aufgefallen, oder war das von Anfang an so?
Vielleicht bist Du ja mir der Leitung irgendwo hängengeblieben? Dass die Leitung sich dabei verdreht, halte ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich.
Ich würde auch versuchen, sie vorsichtig vorzuschieben, ohne etwas zu demontieren.
Die Leitung ist ja nur durch Kabelbinder fixiert, das dürfte kein Problem sein. (Vorher vielleicht reinigen )

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2014)

Ja, im "schlimmsten" Fall mal den Bremshebel demontieren - kann sein, dass die Leitung in sich verdreht ist - dann kann man's mit verdrehen des Bremsgriff's richten.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. März 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Ja, im "schlimmsten" Fall mal den Bremshebel demontieren - kann sein, dass die Leitung in sich verdreht ist - dann kann man's mit verdrehen des Bremsgriff's richten.


Aber nur in 360 Grad-Schritten.  
Es bleibt die Frage, ob die Leitung vorher nicht verdreht war.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. März 2014)

Zieh einfach an der Leitung so wie es Filiale beschrieben hat. 

By the Way, verdreht würde anders aussehen !


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. März 2014)

Bei meinem 8.9 half die 360Grad-Drehung jedoch tatsächlich - stand vorher ordentlich "auf Spannung".


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. März 2014)

die leitung war von anfang an so... denke ein paar zentimeter kürzer wären besser, werden sie aber wahrscheinlich nicht immer individuell ablängen ... da setz ich mich heute abend mal dran, jetzt erstmal raus in den wald damit

NACHTRAG:

verdreht war nichts, leitung ist einfach so gebogen, hab sie mit einem kabelbinder festgemacht und warte jetzt mal ab ob sie die form annimmt


----------



## filiale (11. März 2014)

Du kannst die Leitung nach vorne schieben...alles andere ist Pfusch am Bau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (11. März 2014)

ja klar, die seitliche auslenkung der leitung versuche ich noch vorher zu begradigen, dann siehts am ende ordentlich aus hoffe ich

danke für eure hilfe und beratung bei der geschichte


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. März 2014)

unbeabsichtigter doppelpost


----------



## Klangteppich (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Wochen bin ich glücklicher Besitzer des Nerve 9.9 (2014) & kann nach knapp 150km im Teuto von der Geo, dem Handling & den verbauten Parts eigentlich nur schwärmen.

Etwas stutzig bin ich allerdings bei dem verbauten Dämpfer (FOX Float CTD). Nachdem ich den Dämpfer auf meine 70+ kg mit ca. 13bar inkl. Zugstufe eingestellt habe, wurden die CTD-Modi bei verschiedenen Situationen getestet. Das sich Trail & Descend nahezu identisch verhalten sollen, wusste ich. Doch was mich wundert, dass man keinen signifikanten Unterschied des Climb-Modus zu Trail oder Descend merkt! Die Verriegelung brauche ich nicht unbedingt, da sich der Hinterbau am Hang & auf den paar Straßenmetern sehr neutral verhält, doch funktionieren sollte der CTD-Dämpfer schon richtig oder!?

Wie funktioniert der der Dämpfer bei euch, mache ich mir zu viel Gedanken um den Schnickschnack oder ist die CTD Funktion sogar defekt & sollte reklamiert/repariert werden?

Beim Canyon-Support habe ich bereits angerufen, ein sehr nettes & ausführliches Gespräch mit dem Techniker. Er sagte mir, das Canyon absichtlich durch Fox die 3 Modi mit so geringem (keinem?) Unterschied zueinander abstimmen lies. Bei anderen 29er Bikes (z.B. Cube, Spezi) soll der Unterschied deutlicher auffallen. Nach ihren Erfahrungen nutzt CTD kaum jemand bei Canyon & den 29er, aufgrund des kurzen Hubs, dem Aufbau der Schwinge & der Geo ansich. ....
Ist an den Aussagen was dran? Ich bin jetzt leicht überfragt & möchte natürlich auf keinen funktionierenden Dämpfer verzichten (bei dem geilen Wetter  ) & Diesen ausbauen, einschicken & warten bis er irgendwann genauso wie zuvor zurück kommt

Danke im Vorraus für Hilfe & Rat


----------



## Klangteppich (12. März 2014)

sorry Doppelpost (gleich beim ersten Beitrag )


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. März 2014)

Du kannst bei Toxoholics innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum zum "halben Preis" von rund 50 Euro den Dämpferinnendruck erhöhen lassen bzw. es eben nach deinem Bedürfnis ändern lassen. Danach kostet es das doppelte!
Einfach mal dort anrufen und dann gehts los


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. März 2014)

Ich habe den Dämpfer auch bei Toxoholics anpassen lassen. Mein Kampfgewicht liegt bei ca. 82 Kg.
Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-55#post-10957020

Hat sich aus meiner Sicht gelohnt.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. März 2014)

Bei 70Kg fahrfertig brauch er bestimmt keine dämpferanpassung !

Ich hatte das selbe problem, bei mir wurde im inneren etwas erneuert.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. März 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei 70Kg fahrfertig brauch er bestimmt keine dämpferanpassung !
> 
> Ich hatte das selbe problem, bei mir wurde im inneren etwas erneuert.


Die 70 Kg hatte ich glatt überlesen. 
Da würde ich auch nichts ändern lassen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. März 2014)

Gut, dass ihr von euch auf andere schließen könnt 
@Klangteppich 
Merke: Du bist zu leicht, um dein Anliegen auf die schwere Schulter nehmen zu können...nehm es wie ein Mann, fahr das Rad wie es ist oder lege erstmal minimum 10 Kilo Gewicht drauf, bevor es Sinn macht, dein Setup ändern zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klangteppich (13. März 2014)

Danke schon mal soweit.  
Also vom Werk aus war die Gabel wie auch der Dämpferdruck zu gering. Bei der Gabel passt es nun perfekt, im Climb wie auch bei leichten Sprüngen im Trail. Jedoch bei dem Dämpfer hat mein Kollege welcher ca. 90 kg wiegt, ob mit oder ohne Druckerhöhung keinen Unterschied zu Descend oder Trail festellen können. Somit scheint es wohl nicht an meinen idealen & guten 70+Rucksack kg zu liegen  
@George P: Wieviel wiegst du & funktioniert es jetzt wie erwartet ? 
@All: Merkt ihr einen Unterschied des Climb - Modus? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (13. März 2014)

Es steht sogar auf der Canyon Homepage und bereits in diesem Thread (ist lang, ich weiß), daß es ein bekanntes Verhalten des Canyon-Fox-OEM CTD Dämpfers ist, daß man fast keinen Unterschied zwischen Climb und trail feststellt. Ich hatte das Gleiche, hab das Ding eingeschickt, es wurde etwas getauscht, aber praktisch keine Besserung erhalten. Telefonat mit Toxo und Canyon hat das Verhalten der Canyon OEM Dämpfer bestätigt. Soll so sein, befriedigt mich nicht, aber ich kann damit leben.


----------



## Klangteppich (13. März 2014)

Danke Filiale, 
ich habe sehr viel hier gelesen, aber alles wohl dann doch nicht. Hmm, also ist es ein bekanntes Problem.. aber schon schade, dass CTD entwickelt, jedoch dann geändert & somit außer Kraft gesetzt wird. 
Der volle Funktionsumfang wäre zwar toll gewesen, aber so selten wie ich den Climb nutze/n werde, ist es verkraftbar. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

Nach der Reperatur war ein unterschieb spürbar, aber nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei der Gabel. 

Ich bringe fahrfertig so 85 Kg auf die Waage.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gut, dass ihr von euch auf andere schließen könnt



Aha, so


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer auch bei Toxoholics anpassen lassen. Mein Kampfgewicht liegt bei ca. 82 Kg.
> Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-55#post-10957020
> 
> Hat sich aus meiner Sicht gelohnt.



Bei der Tour letzten Sonntag konnte ich übrigens, hinter euch fahrend, feststellen das beim Fahren auf gerade Strecke der Hinterbau von Georges Bike deutlicher...beständiger wippte als deiner, Rüdiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

und wenn du uns noch mitteilen kannst in welcher stellung wir jeweils unsere dämpfer eingestellt hatten, dann kann man auch was mit der aussage anfangen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

T
wie railsurfer


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei der Tour letzten Sonntag konnte ich übrigens, hinter euch fahrend, feststellen das beim Fahren auf gerade Strecke der Hinterbau von Georges Bike deutlicher...beständiger wippte als deiner, Rüdiger.


Bei unterschiedlichem Tune-Setup "L" versus M"" sollte das auch so sein.
Vorausgesetzt wir hatten die gleiche Stufe eingestellt und ähnlichen Druck im Dämpfer. 
Unser Kampfgewicht ist ja ähnlich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Ich versuche dran zu denken, mal ein kl Vid während der Tour zu machen...aus der Erinnerung hat George mehr Druck im Dämpfer..


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

Heute nochmal digital nachgemessen es sind 198 PSI oder 13,84 bar, was einem SAG von 20% entspricht oder ein einsinken des dämpfers von 9 mm bei fahrfertig ~85Kg


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Trotzdem "wippelte" er recht auffällig, George. Wie schon geschrieben, ein kl Vid wird es dir zeigen, was ich meine 
Das war übrigens schon zu Anfang so, als wir mit deinem Neurad GH gefahren sind...ich meine da hat sich nichts getan, wenn du schreibst das sie etwas im inneren deines Dämpfers geändert haben. Sicher, das es nicht "nur" frische Dichtungen waren, die getauscht wurden?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. März 2014)

Ich fahre ihn mit 160 psi, meine aber der SAG ist bei mir etwas größer. 
Eher 1,5- 2 cm. Ich werde das morgen noch mal nachmessen.
In meinem Alter hat man es lieber etwas weicher.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Ich fahre auch ca. 155 bis 160 PSI...habe aber auch nicht euer Kampfgewicht sondern locker 2,5 Kilo mehr, gut verteilt scheints  bei der Talsperrentour wurde 0,5cm mehr Hub am Dämpfer ausgenutzt, als bei der Altenberg-Tour. Reserve nach der Talsperren-Tour ca. 4mm Hub am Dämpfer.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

Noch leide ich nicht an alzheimer 

Mein dämpfer zeigte im neuzustand keinen unterschied zwischen C und T, deswegen wurde das boostvalve und der dish shock erneuert. Seitdem funktioniert das ganze auch.
Ich sperre den dämpfer nur wenn ich lange anstiege fahre oder asphalt, ansonsten fahre ich ihn entweder in T oder C und da darf es ruhig wippeln.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ihn mit 160 psi, meine aber der SAG ist bei mir etwas größer.
> Eher 1,5- 2 cm. Ich werde das morgen noch mal nachmessen.
> In meinem Alter hat man es lieber etwas weicher.




Das würde ja fast einem SAG von 40% entsprechen, da hauts dir dann aber bei der ersten kompression gleich mal den dämpfer durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Die softeren Federwegtypen unter uns Nervern bevorzugen Geh-pression, statt Kom-pression


----------



## Rodriguez06 (13. März 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das würde ja fast einem SAG von 40% entsprechen, da hauts dir dann aber bei der ersten kompression gleich mal den dämpfer durch


Nee, das kann nicht sein. Ich messe das morgen nochmal nach.
Er schlägt ja nicht durch. Da ist noch etwas "Luft".


----------



## CariocaRio (13. März 2014)

sagt mal... fühlt sich bei euch die Federgabel, also die Fox 32 CTD, auch so hart an von Anfang an? 
Ich fahre mit 20% SAG und selbst im Descend Modus fühlt sich das fast an wie eine Starrgabel. Da bin ich von meiner alten RS Reba oder einer alten Talas anderes gewohnt. Die schlägt viel schneller an und fährt sich weicher. Die Druckkennlinie ist da um einiges besser. 
Wenn ich an der Fox nichts falsch gemacht habe, dann wird die wohl früher oder später sich verabschieden an dem Rad. Oder was bringt das genau, wenn ich bei Toxoholics den Innendruck anpassen lasse? Hat das Auswirkung auf das Anschlagverhalten der Federgabel? Wird das durch deren Einstellungen weicher im Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

In der Federgabel ist zuwenig Öl, statt der von Fox empfohlenen 30ml nur maximal die Hälfte...dadurch spricht die Gabel im OEM-Auslieferungszustand leider recht "holzig" an. Ein kleiner Gabelservice bewirkt Wunder  wurde hier im Thread auch schon mehrfach beschrieben...Suchfunktion...


----------



## CC. (13. März 2014)

Wie blöd ist das denn?
Das holzige Fahrwerk war das Erste, was mir an dem Bike auffiel und u.a. zum Ausschluss führte. ..


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2014)

Bei mir ist schon lange nichts mehr holzig  und 120mm Federweg vorne sind schon fein


----------



## Rodriguez06 (14. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Nee, das kann nicht sein. Ich messe das morgen nochmal nach.
> Er schlägt ja nicht durch. Da ist noch etwas "Luft".


So, jetzt habe ich SAG am Dämpfer nachgemessen. Es sind knapp 10mm - passt also.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2014)

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen, zunächst am hinteren Laufrad, den Versuch mit einer Tubeless-Umrüstung zu wagen.

Bestellt wurde No Flats Joe's XC für Felgen mit 15 - 17mm Innenweite. Der Reifen wird ein Schwalbe Thunder Burt werden. Ich verspreche mir nicht weniger als ein Rollwunder für XC-Touren


----------



## TheLiquinator (15. März 2014)

Sagt mal, lohnt sich eigentlich ein breiterer Lenker am Bike? Hat hier jemand seinen Standard ausgetauscht? Am 7.9er 2013 ist ja Crankbrothers Ware dran, in letzter Zeit öfters mal gelesen, dass diese nicht so toll sein sollen, aber warum? Was macht einen besseren Lenker aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Hi,
der "bessere" Lenker, sprich: breiter, trägt in Kombination mit einem kürzeren Vorbau zu einem direkten und agileren Lenkverhalten bei. Bei 29er Bikes durchaus sinnvoll, aber es hängt dann natürlich auch mit der Länge des Oberrohrs zusammen bzw. den Maßen des Riders

So ist z.B. beim Nerve AL 29 in Größe L standardmäßig ein 90mm Vorbau und 720mm Lenker verbaut. Habe das auf 70mm und 740mm verändert und sitze so nun optimal im Bike mit spürbar agileren Lenkverhalten in engeren Trailabschnitten, ohne das das Vorderrad schneller 'leicht' wird 

Aber auch nur meine Meinung bzw. Selbstversuch 

Grüße


----------



## Rodriguez06 (15. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> der "bessere" Lenker, sprich: breiter, trägt in Kombination mit einem kürzeren Vorbau zu einem direkten und agileren Lenkverhalten bei. Bei 29er Bikes durchaus sinnvoll, aber es hängt dann natürlich auch mit der Länge des Oberrohrs zusammen bzw. den Maßen des Riders
> 
> So ist z.B. beim Nerve AL 29 in Größe L standardmäßig ein 90mm Vorbau und 720mm Lenker verbaut. Habe das auf 70mm und 740mm verändert und sitze so nun optimal im Bike mit spürbar agileren Lenkverhalten in engeren Trailabschnitten, ohne das das Vorderrad schneller 'leicht' wird
> ...


Wie immer im Leben, alles sehr individuell.
Ich habe den Lenker auch auf 740mm verbreitert und den Vorbau auf 80mm verkürzt.
Der breitere Lenker ist in der Tat deutlich agiler. 
Den Vorbau habe ich allerdings wieder auf 90mm geändert.
Das Bike wurde mir auf "Strecke" zu unruhig. Alles natürlich rein subjektiv. 

Hier gilt es: einfach ausprobieren, wie es für Dich optimal passt.


----------



## ichbinstom (15. März 2014)

hallo ihr nerver !
hab bei mir einen 780 mm renthal lenker mit 80 mm vobau montiert. fährt sich für mich in dieser kombi sensationell. das subjektive sicherheitsgefühl ist um einges höher als mit dem standard lenker. hab aber lange herum probiert bin von 720 bis nun auf 780 mm alles durch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Wie immer im Leben, alles sehr individuell.
> Ich habe den Lenker auch auf 740mm verbreitert und den Vorbau auf 80mm verkürzt.
> Der breitere Lenker ist in der Tat deutlich agiler.
> Den Vorbau habe ich allerdings wieder auf 90mm geändert.
> ...


Ich habe dir eben den Link gesendet, wo es den leichten in 90mm gibt


----------



## TheLiquinator (16. März 2014)

Ok, interessante Vorschläge. Noch ein paar Fragen hierzu:

@Trail Surfer Wenn du von 90 auf 70 gegangen bist, sowie von 720 auf 740, welche Voraussetzung hast du körperlich? Ich habe Rahmen L, 89 Schritt, 72 Rumpf und 69cm Armlänge, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Wie ist es vom Komfort, wenn man weiter nach außen greift?

Und welche Lenker und Vorbauten sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. März 2014)

Hallo TheLiquinator

Rahmengröße "L"
Körpergröße: 185cm
Schrittlänge: 90cm
Rumpflänge: 60cm
Armlänge: 67cm

Ich fahre folgende Kombi:
Lenker: Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 Carbon 740mm  
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-axis, Alu, 90mm 6 Grad

Standardmäßig war bei meinem AL 8.9 "L" ein 700mm Lenker und ein 90mm/6 Grad Vorbau montiert.

Zu Lenker und Vorbau wirst Du wahrscheinlich reichlich Empfehlungen bekommen. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer Wenn du von 90 auf 70 gegangen bist, sowie von 720 auf 740, welche Voraussetzung hast du körperlich? Ich habe Rahmen L, 89 Schritt, 72 Rumpf und 69cm Armlänge, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Wie ist es vom Komfort, wenn man weiter nach außen greift?
> 
> Und welche Lenker und Vorbauten sind empfehlenswert?


Gute Frage!
Körpergröße: 182cm
Schrittlänge: 90cm
Armlänge: 59cm 
Rumpflänge: 64cm...u.V. wenn ich die Werte von Rod sehe...

Du siehst, wirklich Empfehlung kann man bei solch unterschiedlichen Körpermaßen nicht aussprechen 
Komfort...bei weiter außen greifen empfinde ich die Armposition am Lenker subjektiv als angenehmer. Hoffe, wenigstens ein bissl geholfen zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## TheLiquinator (16. März 2014)

Ja, seid ihr. Ich schau mir das mal an. Ich denk mir beim fahren nämlich, dass noch irgendwas nicht ganz passt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

Du kannst auch mit der Spacerhöhe spielen. Ich habe z.B. durch den flacheren Vorbau gegenüber dem Original-Crankbrothers-Trum und durch die Entfernung des Spacers in der Federgabel - Erhöhung auf 120mm Federweg - diesen negativ montiert. Lenkerhöhe ab Boden 105,5cm.
Alles weitere Dinge, die die Sache sehr individuell machen. 

Hast du denn das Gefühl, das die Hände weiter, kürzer, tiefer oder höher "greifen wollen"?


----------



## TheLiquinator (16. März 2014)

Hmm, ich würde sagen, sie wollen weiter nach außen. Die Brust will mehr Luft zum atmen. Aber ich gehe noch mal in mir, kam seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr aufs Bike, leider war das Wetter gestern und heute unter aller Sau.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

Zur Klarstellung, bevor wir weiter diskutieren: Fährst du den originalverbauten CB-Lenker mit 70cm Breite und 6° Kröpfung?


----------



## tobi (17. März 2014)

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen dem 8.9er und 9.9er. Auch auf die Gefahr das es in diesem langen Thread schon mal war und ich es überlesen habe:

- die Elixir 7 Bremse - ist das die 2014er Vierkolben-Version? Auf den Produktfotos siehts irgendwie nicht nach Vierkolben aus? Wie ist sie im Vergleich zur XT zu sehen - ich habe irgendwie nirgends Testberichte gefunden. ( ich fahre aktuell eine 9 Jahre Hayes Nine - wahrscheinlich ist da auch die Elixir7 schon ein deutlicher Vorsprung.

- Empfehlungen für einen Alternativen Laufradsatz zu den Crossrides?? Gewicht ca. 65KG, Hauptsächlich für Touren von Forstautobahn bis Singletrails aber keine Hardcore-Abfahrten o.ä. Tubless-Ready wäre gut.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. März 2014)

Elixir 7 = Zweikolben
Elixir 7 Trail = Vierkolben
Für die 500 Euro Differenz zwischen 8.9 und 9.9 kann man sich auch einen schön leichten und verhältnismäßig stabilen Satz z.B. bei Actionsports aufbauen lassen, der nicht mehr wiegt als der DT des 9.9ers.
Bei deinem Gewicht und Einsatzzweck z.B. Ryde Trace XC mit Funworks-Naben, DT-Revolution oder CX-Ray sowie Alunippel. Musst mal unter "Custom Laufräder" dort schauen.


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. März 2014)

das 8.9 hat eine zweikolben bremse verbaut. glaube mal irgendwo was gesehn zu haben dass die neue elixir 7 vier kolben hat aber die wird nicht von canyon verbaut. 
habe manchmal den eindruck dass die bresleistung zu niedrig ist weil sie am ende, da wo sie dann anfängt richtig zu beissen, schwer zu dosieren ist. ausreichend ist sie aber allemal. sie ist ja wahrscheinlich ursprünglish auch für 26" laufräder gebaut worden, muss hier am 29er also entsprechend mehr leisten.  die xt bin ich noch nicht im alltagseinsatz gefahren aber wie Trail Surfer schon gesagt hat, die 500€ aufpreis sind ne menge geld und dafür gibt es so einige tuningteile. zudem muss du bedenken dass du die alten teile ja dann auch noch verkaufen kannst.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. März 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> das 8.9 hat eine zweikolben bremse verbaut. glaube mal irgendwo was gesehn zu haben dass die neue elixir 7 vier kolben hat aber die wird nicht von canyon verbaut.
> habe manchmal den eindruck dass die bresleistung zu niedrig ist weil sie am ende, da wo sie dann anfängt richtig zu beissen, schwer zu dosieren ist. ausreichend ist sie aber allemal. sie ist ja wahrscheinlich ursprünglish auch für 26" laufräder gebaut worden, muss hier am 29er also entsprechend mehr leisten.  die xt bin ich noch nicht im alltagseinsatz gefahren aber wie Trail Surfer schon gesagt hat, die 500€ aufpreis sind ne menge geld und dafür gibt es so einige tuningteile. zudem muss du bedenken dass du die alten teile ja dann auch noch verkaufen kannst.



Also über mangelnde Bremsleistung der Elixir 7 konnte ich mich bisher nicht beklagen.
Weder mit den Sinter- noch mit den organischen Belägen.

IMHO sind die 500 Euro Mehrpreis des 9.9 ein Schnäppchen.
Wenn Du die Komponenten mal vergleichst, rechtfertigt das den Preis allemal.

Z.B. bessere Laufräder, Ergon Sattel (wenn Du damit klar kommst), Ergon Griffe, direkt 2-fach vorne, besserer Vorbau, besserer Lenker, bessere Sattelstütze, bessere Bremse, bessere Gabel, besserer Dämpfer und deutlich leichter!

Wenn das 9.9 Deinen Budgetrahmen nicht sprengt, nimm es.
Wenn ich heute vor der Kaufentscheidung stünde, würde ich definfitiv das 9.9 nehmen. Bestes Preis-Leistungs-Verhätnis!
Das kannst Du erstmal fahren ohne direkt nachzurüsten. (verstellbare Sattelstütze vielleicht, ca. 300€).
Dann hast Du aber erstmal ein rundum sorglos Bike.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Manu84 (17. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie seit Ihr mit der Qualität der Crossride zufrieden vor allem mit der Steifigkeit? Mein Hinterrad fühlt sich ziemlich weich an und knarzt im Wiegetritt.

Gruß Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (17. März 2014)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wie seit Ihr mit der Qualität der Crossride zufrieden vor allem mit der Steifigkeit? Mein Hinterrad fühlt sich ziemlich weich an und knarzt im Wiegetritt.
> 
> Gruß Manu


Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Sie ist zwar nicht die Leichteste, ich fahre sie bei guten 80 Kg Kampfgewicht aber vollkommen problemlos seit über 1.500 Km.


----------



## astmonster3000 (17. März 2014)

knarzen habe ich nicht, qualität ist seit 500km ok


----------



## TheLiquinator (17. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung, bevor wir weiter diskutieren: Fährst du den originalverbauten CB-Lenker mit 70cm Breite und 6° Kröpfung?


Ach so, der hat nur 70  Ja, genau den.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. März 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Ach so, der hat nur 70  Ja, genau den.


Danke  aufgrund deiner Armlänge würde ich dir wirklich zu einem breiteren Lenker raten, 740mm oder 750mm kein Problem...da haben ein paar Leute hier hin gewechselt, schau mal die Posts von GeorgeP der Rodriguez06 oder meine oder andeeere..
Da dein Bike aber mit dem Original-Lenker nicht unfahrbar ist, würde ich dir weiterhin dazu raten, auf einen Schnapper zu warten und dann zuzuschlagen 
Fährst du mit ergonomischen Griffen? Dann ist die Kröpfung nach hinten meines Erachtens nicht ganz so ausschlagebend, als wenn du - wie ich - stinknormale Griffe nutzt. Mein "Traum" wäre der Syntace-Lenker mit 12° Kröpfung, aber der ist ziemlich teuer und quasi nirgendwo, nirgendwann als Schnapper erhältlich  daher ist es bei mir der 3T Extendo Ltd. geworden...aktuell wäre wohl hier der günstigste Schnapper
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p53643_3t-Flat-Bar-Extendo-LTD.html
Will dir aber nichts aufquatschen


----------



## TheLiquinator (18. März 2014)

Ich hab die Standardgriffe drauf, fühl mich ganz wohl damit. Danke für deine Tipps, ist top, wenn man jemand mit Ahnung fragen kann. Aber eins noch, wie würdest du es dann mit dem Vorbau halten bei einem 740er? Auf 70 zurückgehen? Ich schau mal, ob ich bei einem meiner Bekannten einen Vorbau zum Testen hat, wenn ich den passenden Lenker finden werde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2014)

Hi, thx...die Ahnung habe ich nur durch meine Signatur
Ein breiterer Lenker sollte in einem kürzeren Vorbau stecken, wenn man die Lenkfähigkeit, Wendigkeit im Trail verbessern möchte. Bei deiner Schritt-, Rumpf- und Armlänge behaupte ich, dass der breitere Lenker dir auch helfen wird, dich besser im Rad sitzend zu fühlen. Ob ein kürzerer Vorbau besser ist, musst du letztendlich für dich testen und entscheiden. Falls kein 80mm Vorbau verfügbar ist, frag doch mal bei @Rodriguez06 nach, er hat ja den Vorbau von mir und braucht ihn nun nicht mehr, weil doch zu kurz...war nicht sooo teuer, das Teil 
Halte uns interessierten, hilfesuchenden oder nur still mitlesenden bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Scholzi (18. März 2014)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wie seit Ihr mit der Qualität der Crossride zufrieden vor allem mit der Steifigkeit? Mein Hinterrad fühlt sich ziemlich weich an und knarzt im Wiegetritt.
> 
> Gruß Manu


 Hallo, prüfe mal ob das Lfr Radialspiel hat. Hatte schon welche in der Werkstatt wo die Passung (Nabenbohrung/Lageraußenring) sehr "großzügig" gewählt war. Habe die Lager mit Loctide "mittelfest" eingeklebt. Kunde ist bis heute happy.


----------



## Dumens100 (18. März 2014)

habe wieder eine Frage habt Ihr eure Bremsleitung der Vorderradbremse eingekürzt ? Am Hinterrad  habe ich die Bremsleitung auf die andere Seite der Strebe gelegt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2014)

@TheLiquinator 
Du hast einen ziemlich interessanten Tipp für den Lenker per [email protected] alle anderen, bitte nicht böse sein, er sucht ja hier explizit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Dale (19. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> In der Federgabel ist zuwenig Öl, statt der von Fox empfohlenen 30ml nur maximal die Hälfte...dadurch spricht die Gabel im OEM-Auslieferungszustand leider recht "holzig" an. Ein kleiner Gabelservice bewirkt Wunder  wurde hier im Thread auch schon mehrfach beschrieben...Suchfunktion...



Nachdem meine Gabel wegen Knackgeräuschen in der Brücke vom Service (Garantiefall) zurück ist, kann ich bestätigen, dass die nun besser funktioniert. Ich sehe jetzt auch immer wieder leichte Ölrückstände an den Rohren (nennt man die Tauchrohr? die goldenen halt) nach dem Einfedern, es scheint, da wurde auch ein Gabelservice gemacht? War die vorher 
zu "trocken"? Egal, ist jetzt jedenfalls besser als vorher...


...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## Canyon_Dale (19. März 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Nach der Reperatur war ein unterschieb spürbar, aber nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei der Gabel.
> 
> Ich bringe fahrfertig so 85 Kg auf die Waage.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Vorne bei C bretthart, hinten merke ich kaum einen Unterschied. Hatte das beim 50er Service mit angegeben, es wurde geprüft, das Verhalten des Dämpfers als "works as designed" bestätigt.


...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. März 2014)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Gabel wegen Knackgeräuschen in der Brücke vom Service (Garantiefall) zurück ist, kann ich bestätigen, dass die nun besser funktioniert. Ich sehe jetzt auch immer wieder leichte Ölrückstände an den Rohren (nennt man die Tauchrohr? die goldenen halt) nach dem Einfedern, es scheint, da wurde auch ein Gabelservice gemacht? War die vorher
> zu "trocken"? Egal, ist jetzt jedenfalls besser als vorher...
> 
> 
> ...Tapatalk HD...




Deine Gabel wurde komplett zerlegt und dazu muß auch das öl raus, also hast du auch ein frischen service bekommen 

Zum thema dämpfer und wie er sich verhält wurde hier ja schon oft genug abgehandelt, ja es ist richtig das die unterschiede zwischen C und T sehr gering ausfallen.

Wem das zu wenig ist kann das durch umshimmen und druck änderung in der stickstoffkammer durch fox machen lassen, alerdings hat man dann einen nicht mehr so ganz fein ansprechenden hinterbau.
Aber so ein umbau macht erst wirklich sinn bei fahrern ab 85 KG!


----------



## GeorgeP (23. März 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> habe wieder eine Frage habt Ihr eure Bremsleitung der Vorderradbremse eingekürzt ? Am Hinterrad  habe ich die Bremsleitung auf die andere Seite der Strebe gelegt.




Ich passe meine bremsleitungen grundsätzlich an, aber erklär mal bitte warum du die leitung nach außen gelegt hast. Die gefahr sie durch hängenbleiben abzureißen ist um ein vielfaches größer wie durch die innenverlegung durch aufgewirbelte steine und der gleichen beschädigt zu werden !


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2014)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Gabel wegen Knackgeräuschen in der Brücke vom Service (Garantiefall) zurück ist, kann ich bestätigen, dass die nun besser funktioniert. Ich sehe jetzt auch immer wieder leichte Ölrückstände an den Rohren (nennt man die Tauchrohr? die goldenen halt) nach dem Einfedern, es scheint, da wurde auch ein Gabelservice gemacht? War die vorher
> zu "trocken"? Egal, ist jetzt jedenfalls besser als vorher...





GeorgeP schrieb:


> Deine Gabel wurde komplett zerlegt und dazu muß auch das öl raus, also hast du auch ein frischen service bekommen


Hallo, hallo...George, du erinnerst dich bitte, bei mir haben sie auch den - teuren großen - Service gemacht und trotzdem war wieder weniger Öl, also deutlich unter 30ml, drin...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. März 2014)

Was hab ich denn geschrieben Rene!

Soll er jetzt hingehen und die gabel aufmachen und das jetzt kontrolieren, er ist doch zufrieden und es scheint doch erst einmal alles gut zu sein.Ich haben deine gabel ja nur aufgemacht um den spacer zu entfernen, ansonsten warst du ja auch zufrieden und hattest nichts zu bemängeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2014)

Was ich sage, ist das man sich leider nicht in jedem Fall von einem Service bei Toxoholics blenden lassen darf, für den man schließlich gut Geld bezahlt. Naja, vielleicht hat sich das durch die Fox-Übernahme inzwischen geändert.
@Canyon_Dale 
Wann wurde der Service gemacht?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. März 2014)

Rene lies doch mal was er schrieb, die gabel war wegen garantie arbeiten weg und nicht zum service !


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2014)

Mich interessiert, ob das vor oder nach der Übernahme von Toxo durch Fox gemacht wurde  interne Vorgaben können sich durch Übernahme durchaus ändern


----------



## GeorgeP (23. März 2014)

Darum geht und ging es doch gar nicht, du schweifst von eigentlichen thema ab Rene


----------



## Dumens100 (23. März 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> aber erklär mal bitte warum du die leitung nach außen gelegt hast


bei mir lag die Leitung ja außen, darum hab ich sie jetzt nach innen gelegt, genau aus denn Gründen das die Leitung dort besser geschützt ist. Ist halt nur die frage ob bei allen 9,9 er Modellen die Leitung hinten außen her geführt wurde. Werde aber nur die Leitung der Vorderradbremse kürzen oder hast Du beide gekürzt .


----------



## standy1000 (23. März 2014)

Besitzt schon jemand das 9.9 SL in meteor grey - cyan Optik? Es wäre eine feine Sache hier ein paar Fotos zu sehen...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. März 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> bei mir lag die Leitung ja außen, darum hab ich sie jetzt nach innen gelegt, genau aus denn Gründen das die Leitung dort besser geschützt ist. Ist halt nur die frage ob bei allen 9,9 er Modellen die Leitung hinten außen her geführt wurde. Werde aber nur die Leitung der Vorderradbremse kürzen oder hast Du beide gekürzt .




Achso, ich hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## filiale (30. März 2014)

Paßt auch dieses 22er Kettenblatt hier im link wenn ich bei einer 2/10fach XT FC-M785 das originale 24er gegen dieses 22er tauschen möchte ?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m770-22-zaehne-29631


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. März 2014)

Ja, passt. Hab das auch.


----------



## filiale (30. März 2014)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uvelo (31. März 2014)

Habe das Nerve Al 29 8.9 in L nun eine Woche getestet und bin nach Umstieg von 26" begeistert von dem Bike!Sehr gute Traktion mit den großen Laufrädern Bergauf wie Bergab.
Enorme Spurtreue und wie ich finde eine sehr gute Agilität.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. April 2014)

Neue Zugverlegung meiner KS LEV, für die die es interessiert...zum Nachrüsten.



Außenhülle: Jagwire
Schaltzug: Niro-Glide Turbo 1,1 mm / 2200 mm Länge
Zugumlenkung: Reset Cockpit Pipe

Nachdem der Originalzug das Versenken schwergängiger hat werden lassen, flutscht es jetzt wieder wie eine Eins!


----------



## Bergziege09 (3. April 2014)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem mir dieser Thread auch schon sehr geholfen hat wollte ich kurz meine ersten Eindrücke nach dem Kauf schildern.
Mein AL 29 9.9 ist gestern bei mir angekommen und ich konnte zumindest noch eine kurze Testrunde durch den Wald drehen.

Zuvor bin ich nur mit meinem 26" AM (Rotwild X1 mit 150mm Federweg) unterwegs gewesen.
Für alle diejenigen, die neben ihrem AM Shopper nach einem schnellen Tourenbike suchen kann ich das AL 29 nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Ich habe mich auf Grund des Gesamtausstattungspaketes, vor allem wegen der leichten Laufräder, für das 9.9 entschieden.
Diese Entscheidung scheint auch goldrichtig zu sein, denn das Bike geht am Berg wie Hölle. Ich bin wirklich extrem überascht, wie leichtfüßig es sich pedalieren lässt. Schneller Antritt und kaum wippen (im Climb-Modus praktisch garnichts zu spüren).

Weitere positive Überaschung war das Gewicht. Das Bike in Größe M wiegt ganze 11,98 Kg (ohne Pedale), ist also leichter als auf der Webseite angegeben. Vielleicht habe ich auf Grund der Seirenstreuung auch Glück mit meinem Bike.

Gewöhnen muss ich mich an die 2x10 Schaltung, irgendwie fehlen mir die langen Übersetzungen in schnellen Passagen. Evtl. kommt noch mal ein größeres Ritzel drauf. Die XT-Schaltung ist typisch Shimano, mir ist sie zu weich, das wird noch gegen eine X0 getauscht.

Ansonsten und alles in allem ein absolutes Top-Bike, dass mit ein wenig Anpassung perfekt zu mir passt. 
Allen, die noch schwanken sei dieses Bike wärmstens empfohlen.

Happy Trails euch allen!


----------



## paskalle (4. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

habe das 13er 9.9. Jetzt habe ich an meiner Gabel etwas festgestellt, dass mir etwas Bauchgrummeln verursacht. An der Gabel am Rädchen für den Rebound habe ich etwas Ölaustritt festgestellt. Also eine feuchte Stelle am Rädchen und dem Gewinde.

Da ich diesbezüglich sehr unbedarft bin bitte ich Euch um etwas Mithilfe und Diagnostik bzw. ggf. ähnliche Erfahrungen.

Dankeschön....


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Welche Laufleistung in Km hat die Gabel. Wann wurde der letzte Gabelservice gemacht?


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

Rund 450 km und noch ohne Gabelservice....


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

450 ist nicht viel...nicht wirklich...nichtsdestotrotz ist ein kleiner Service empfehlenswert. Welche Ausführung ist die Gabel bei dir - hab das grad nicht auf dem Schirm eventuell kann ich dir da etwas bebildertes zum Selbermachen schicken.


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 450 ist nicht viel...nicht wirklich...nichtsdestotrotz ist ein kleiner Service empfehlenswert. Welche Ausführung ist die Gabel bei dir - hab das grad nicht auf dem Schirm eventuell kann ich dir da etwas bebildertes zum Selbermachen schicken.




Wie meinen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Welche Ausführung -
die ist unterschiedlich je nach Modell...Kashima, Performance, Evolution, Pille-Palle  fahr ja nicht dein Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Welche Ausführung -
> die ist unterschiedlich je nach Modell...Kashima, Performance, Evolution, Pille-Palle  fahr ja nicht dein Bike...



Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Fit Factory


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Zur Fit-Kartuschen-Wartung, kleiner Service, stand etwas in einer der letzten BIKE. Kann ich dir mal zuschicken. Ansonsten müssen andere weiterhelfen


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zur Fit-Kartuschen-Wartung, kleiner Service, stand etwas in einer der letzten BIKE. Kann ich dir mal zuschicken. Ansonsten müssen andere weiterhelfen


na dann rüber damit. danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## filiale (5. April 2014)

bei dir ist nur der dichtungsring undicht.hier in diesem thread verkauft jemand diese für ein paar cent.diese dichtungen können ab und an mal undicht werden.mußte mal nach suchen so auf den letzten 10 seiten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Wenn die Ferndiagnose stimmen sollte, was spricht dagegen dann auch direkt einen kleinen Service zu machen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Zur Fit-Kartuschen-Wartung, kleiner Service, stand etwas in einer der letzten BIKE. Kann ich dir mal zuschicken. Ansonsten müssen andere weiterhelfen


Muss mich korrigieren, es _steht in der *WoMB* Ausgabe 04/14 Seite 155 bis 157_. Da ich gerade doch nicht einscannen kann, der Hinweis auf die richtige Zeitschrift/Ausgabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. April 2014)

spricht nix dagegen.ich hab dem ja auch nicht widersprochen sondern mich nur auf den fehler bezogen.wenn es denn die dichtung ist...


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

@filiale+trailsurfer: danke für eure Gedanken.

schaden kann es sicherlich nicht mit der kleinen Lösung (Dichtring zu beginnen) reicht es nicht können immer noch andere Maßnahmen folgen. ich denke da an die Kanonen und die Spatzen ;-)

btw - wie genau läuft denn ein kleiner service ab?

gabel ausbauen und an toxo senden - und dann?

- wartezeit
- kosten
- was genau beinhaltet ein kleiner service
- dauer 
- was gibt es noch zu beachten

so viele fragen...... (fühle mich gerade wie ein vorschüler....)

beste grüße paskalle


----------



## filiale (5. April 2014)

Kleinen Service selbst machen oder die Gabel, weil Du noch Garantie hast, über Canyon bzw. direkt zu Toxo einschicken. Dann kostet es Dich nur einmal Versand.
Infos zu Wartezeit findest Du auf der Toxoi Homepage. Was der kleine Service ist findest Du hier im Thread und mit google, bitte mal suchen.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (5. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Kleinen Service selbst machen oder die Gabel, weil Du noch Garantie hast, über Canyon bzw. direkt zu Toxo einschicken. Dann kostet es Dich nur einmal Versand.
> Infos zu Wartezeit findest Du auf der Toxoi Homepage. Was der kleine Service ist findest Du hier im Thread und mit google, bitte mal suchen.


Garantiefälle werden bei Toxoholics bevorzugt, also ruckzuck, bearbeitet.
Die Undichtigkeit repariert Toxoholics bestimmt auf Garantie.
Mit etwas Glück machen sie den Gabelservice direkt mit. (Öl müssen sie eh auffüllen)

Ich hatte meine Gabel wegen einer anderen Geschichte freitags eingeschickt (und da wurde einiges ausgetauscht).
Am darauf folgenden Dienstag hatte ich sie schon wieder in den Händen.
Wenn Du sie also Montags wegschickst, dürfte Dein Bike am Wochenende wieder startklar sein.
Ich habe bisher nur die besten Erfahrungen mit Toxholics gemacht, auch was telefonischen Support angeht. 

Bei dem Wetter scheut man sich natürlich das Bike zu zerlegen... 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Garantiefälle werden bei Toxoholics bevorzugt, also ruckzug, bearbeitet.
> Die Undichtigkeit repariert Toxoholics bestimmt auf Garantie.
> Mit etwas Glück machen sie den Gabelservice direkt mit. (Öl müssen sie eh auffüllen)
> 
> ...




wie recht du hast - es gleicht einem tanz auf der Rasierklinge....

danke


----------



## paskalle (5. April 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Garantiefälle werden bei Toxoholics bevorzugt, also ruckzug, bearbeitet.
> Die Undichtigkeit repariert Toxoholics bestimmt auf Garantie.
> Mit etwas Glück machen sie den Gabelservice direkt mit. (Öl müssen sie eh auffüllen)
> 
> ...




wie recht du hast - es gleicht einem tanz auf der Rasierklinge....

danke


----------



## Maxmara67 (6. April 2014)

*Welche Beläge für die Elixir 7 des AL 9.9 2013?*

Meine Bremsen quietschen nach wie vor wie die Hölle, egal ob es nass oder trocken ist. Da bin ich schon kilometerweit zu hören! 
Ich tippe mal auf die Beläge... welche würdet Ihr empfehlen wenn ich sie austausche?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2014)

Fehler 404


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (6. April 2014)

Was wird eigentlich unter "richtig eingebremmst" verstanden?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich unter "richtig eingebremst" verstanden?



Die Welt ist eine Google: das hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich unter "richtig eingebremmst" verstanden?


Da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen, ich mache es so: Eine moderate Steigung / Gefälle...da gehts dann ja auch wieder runter...suchen und vor der Abfahrt die Bremsen leicht anziehen, gegen die leicht schleifenden Beläge die Bremsen auf etwas Temperatur bringen. Die Abfahrt so nutzen, dass 4 bis 5 mal aus 30 - 40 Km/H bis fast zum Stillstand heruntergebremst wird. Ordentlich zupacken, aber vorher das Körpergewicht etwas nach hinten verlagern, was die Gefahr verringert aus Versehen über den Lenker zu plumpsen.

My 2c.


----------



## Maxmara67 (6. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich unter "richtig eingebremmst" verstanden?



Schau mal hier: http://bit.ly/1imBL6h


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (6. April 2014)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://bit.ly/1imBC2V




Your search - Was wird eigentlich unter "richtig eingebremmst" verstanden? - did not match any documents.;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Your search - Was wird eigentlich unter "richtig eingebremmst" verstanden? - did not match any documents.;-)


Das beste ist, er benutzt selbst nicht google, wenn er hier wie auf der Vorseite eine Frage stellt


----------



## Maxmara67 (6. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das beste ist, er benutzt selbst nicht google, wenn er hier wie auf der Vorseite eine Frage stellt



Richtig. Weil Google mir keine Meinung sagt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2014)

Sorry, hatte vergessen jemanden auf meine Liste zu setzen...jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (6. April 2014)

Ach Leute ist doch immer wieder lustig hier ;-) 
Und ja, versuch tatsächlich Google weitestgehend, wenig mit Infos zu füttern. 
Glaubt ihr nicht es macht Sinn, in einem einschlägigen Forum wie diesem, eine solche Frage zu formulieren? Insbesondere da ich mich hier auf den letzten Eintrag bezogen habe?


----------



## paskalle (6. April 2014)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> *Welche Beläge für die Elixir 7 des AL 9.9 2013?*
> 
> Meine Bremsen quietschen nach wie vor wie die Hölle, egal ob es nass oder trocken ist. Da bin ich schon kilometerweit zu hören!
> Ich tippe mal auf die Beläge... welche würdet Ihr empfehlen wenn ich sie austausche?



Ich dachte das Problem habe nur ich....

Habe meine Belege getauscht, nachdem ich vollkommen frustriert war.

Teste jetzt Trickstuff und SwissStop. Merke da keinen Unterschied - sind beide gut....

Allerdings das quietschen bei Nässe kommt schonmal vor....


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

70mm Vorbau ist ein "must have", allerdings ist es bei steilen Passagen schon langsam gefährlich da der Lenker so dicht am Fahrer ist, daß ich ständig das Gefühl eines Überschlags habe wenn ich den Popo nicht weiter nach hinten strecke um das Gewicht weiter nach hinten zu bekommen. Daß Ganze relativiert sich wenn ich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze hätte. Hab ich aber nicht. Also gewöhne ich mich an die sehr  kompakte Sitzposition und das enorme direkte Lenkverhalten. *Ich* sollte nun ernsthaft über nen 30mm breiteren Lenker nachdenken da mein derzeitiger Carbon nur 660mm hat was für 29er schon ungewöhnlich schmal ist, aber als Racebike brauche ich keine Achselkühlung ...na mal schauen.

Das 22er Kettenblatt ist nun am Berg wie eine 10/3 fach Schaltung. Dafür muß ich jetzt gefühlt öfters schalten. Aber was macht man nicht alles für den Rücken um sanft den Berg hochzugleiten...die Belastung ist wesentlich angenehmer. Für bergiges sehr zu empfehlen.

Beides zusammen hat dann auch gleich nochmal 24gr eingespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> 70mm Vorbau ist ein "must have", allerdings ist es bei steilen Passagen schon langsam gefährlich da der Lenker so dicht am Fahrer ist, daß ich ständig das Gefühl eines Überschlags habe wenn ich den Popo nicht weiter nach hinten strecke um das Gewicht weiter nach hinten zu bekommen ... *Ich* sollte nun ernsthaft über nen 30mm breiteren Lenker nachdenken da mein derzeitiger Carbon nur 660mm hat was für 29er schon ungewöhnlich schmal ist ...


Hallo Nachmacher
Tipp, mal ein bischen mit der SiPo "rumspielen" einen 5 mm Spacer nach oben, Vorbau auf negativ...kommt wieder etwas flacher raus, bei mir super.
66 cm ist dann jetzt wirklich etwas schmal...größer 70 cm solltest du mal testen, um einen signifikanten Unterschied zu spüren.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

Danke für den Tip, ich muß mal die Suchmaschine nach passenden Lenker anwerfen. Ich tendiere derzeit zu dem hier:

REVERSE AM-Carbon Ø31.8mm 1.5" 710mm Black Handlebar full Carbon 180gr

Lenker tiefer geht auf keinen Fall, 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle machen vernünftig


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

Außerdem hab ich ne Hülse eingeklebt und den Schaft um 20mm erhöht  Ein Traum für den Rücken


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Lenker tiefer geht auf keinen Fall, 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle machen vernünftig


Welche Lenkerhöhe hast du aktuell, vom Boden bis Lenkerstopfen mittig gemessen?


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

109cm, soeben gemessen, bei Rahmen L. Und Du ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

Oh, 109 ist recht viel. Bei mir sind es 105,5 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

Ich sitze auch recht aufrecht,aber nur so geht es mit dem Rücken.


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)




----------



## Maxmara67 (8. April 2014)

Finde ich rein optisch schon sehr, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem Lenker... aber jedem das seine.

Hätte diese Vorbau/Lenker-Kombination passender gefunden, aber gut: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

So sieht man es ja nicht, aber theoretisch müsste dein Lenker doch etwas höher als Oberkante Sattel bauen, oder?


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

In live schaut es nicht so schlimm aus wie auf dem Bild. So ein Syntace ist nicht schlecht, aber zu schwer und das Ziel wird nicht erreicht, Höhe zu gewinnen. Wenn der Lenker breiter wäre sähe es besser aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

Ich such mal bissl für dich mit


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

+1 

Wunsch: upsweep schaut genial aus (wenn der Lenker zu den Lenkerenden schräg hochläuft), backsweep brauch ich für die Handgelenke so wie Du. 30mm rise an den Lenkerenden wegen der Höhe. Unter 200gr. Das wäre optimal.
Ich hab schon stunden gesucht und bis auf den Reverse noch nix gefunden, alles durch, von ebay, r2 bike, bike24, bike components, h&s, hibike, etc.


----------



## bastii88 (8. April 2014)

würde der renthal da nicht passen ?
http://cycling.renthal.com/shop/cycle-products/cycle-handlebars/cycle-fblc


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

Für TOP-Ergonomie und Stabilität sollte es nicht auf das letzte Gramm ankommen, finde ich 

So für nen schnellen Schuss wäre der Syntace mit 35 mm rise und 12° Winkel imo eine gute Wahl
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2756
Auf 720 mm kürzbar, spart dann wahrscheinlich schon nochmal 15 Gramm oder so und dann jammerst du über 50 Gramm, die allein schon die Klingel wiegen wird  (fast zumindest )

oder, Beispiel wenn du bereit bist einen 750mm Lenker zu fahren:
http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/sixc/sixc-thirtyfive-thirtyfive/
Der wiegt 210 Gramm in Originallänge 800mm, Zielgewicht also erreichbar 
...sehe aber gerade, das ist ein 35mm Lenker, bräuchtest also auch nen neuen Vorbau...


----------



## filiale (9. April 2014)

Syntace ist mein Favorite, ganz klar, aber 188 Euro ist mehr als übertrieben. Und ich habe bis Heute niemanden gefunden der mir 20 % auf Syntace gibt. Dann aber den 8° Lenker denn beim 12° ist der 70mm Vorbau schon fast wieder zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (9. April 2014)

Ahoi. Ich muss nochmal das Thema Reverb aufgreifen. Ich habe sie jetzt mit der Motorex Carbon Grease - Montagepaste fest aber nach zwei / drei Ausfahrten knackt es wieder. Nutzt ihr die original Sattelklemme oder die die bei der der Reverb dabei ist?

Was die Montagepaste angeht, ich lese hier sehr viel von Dynamic Montagepaste mit Micropearls. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?

Danke und Gruß

Thilo


----------



## Rodriguez06 (9. April 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> Ahoi. Ich muss nochmal das Thema Reverb aufgreifen. Ich habe sie jetzt mit der Motorex Carbon Grease - Montagepaste fest aber nach zwei / drei Ausfahrten knackt es wieder. Nutzt ihr die original Sattelklemme oder die die bei der der Reverb dabei ist?
> 
> Was die Montagepaste angeht, ich lese hier sehr viel von Dynamic Montagepaste mit Micropearls. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Thilo,

ich hatte auch das Knarzen und Knacken an der Stealth.
Ich habe die Sattelstütze und das Sattelrohr mit Alkohol gereinigt und ganz leicht gefettet, aber wirklich nur hauchdünn.
Da ja beides aus Alu ist, dürfte das ok sein. 

Bei mir kommt die original CANYON Sattelklemme zum Einsatz, die Reverb ist bombenfest und macht keine Geräusche mehr! 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (9. April 2014)

Die Dynamic Paste hat kleine Kügelchen die dafür sorgen, daß der Grip besser ist. Das hat an Deiner Sattelstütze nix zu suchen weil die ja nicht nach unten rutscht sondern knarzt. Dafür brauchste dann normales Montagefett.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. April 2014)

...du könntest dir als zusätzliche Absicherung auch noch eine Sattelklemme mit doppelter Schelle kaufen...in jedem Fall gleichmäßig und mit Gefühl anziehen...ach so...das Sitzrohr auch säubern und von etwaigem Schmutz befreien, denn der Rahmen ist ja auch ein Resonanzkörper


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Hallo MitNerver 

aufgrund meiner während der letzten 12 Monate gewonnenen Erfahrungen mit 29 Zoll, also dem Nerve AL 29, habe ich mittlerweile Lust auf mehr Federweg bekommen...möchte in jedem Fall bei einem 29er bleiben...

Daher werde ich mein Nerve ca. Juni/Juli dieses Jahres zum Verkauf anbieten. Der Neupreis des 7.9 war 1.899 Euro und ich würde es so nah an der Originalausstattung wie möglich verkaufen. Gut, einige Sachen habe ich nachgerüstet, das Bike damit leichter gemacht, aber die möchte ich verständlicherweise nicht für nen Appel und 1 Ei veräußern. In jedem Fall wäre ein Mitverkauf, Umbau vor Verkauf aber möglich.

Wer Interesse hat, oder jemanden kennt, der Interesse haben könnte --> in meinem Profil ist exakt beschrieben, was ich bis dato geändert habe. Außerdem sind noch einige Fotos vom Bike in diversen Alben zu sehen.
Ansonsten würde ich das Rad mit den Original-Laufrädern und -Kassette, Original Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Stütze sowie Griffe abgeben.

Sendet mir einfach eure Preisvorstellung als PN, bitte nichts dreistelliges, das werde ich ignorieren. Von Zeit zu Zeit werde ich diesen Beitrag gegebenenfalls nochmals hochholen.

War bis jetzt eine schöne Zeit! 

Nachtrag: Bike steht im PLZ-Bereich 53.
Nachtrag 2: Größe L.


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

pah, Fremdgeher, mit Dir reden wir nicht mehr 

Aber eigentlich, wo ich es mal so überdenke, hatte ich heute ähnliche Gedanken. Bin einen Trail mit Sprunghügeln gefahren (30-50 cm) und der Dämpfer war trotz nur 15% SAG komplett durchgerauscht (verständlich). Außerdem ging mir die nicht versenkbare Sattelstütze auf die Eier (wortwörtlich). Da hab ich doch mal nen Moment gezuckt und an ein Zweitbike gedacht. Dann aber mußte ich feststellen daß es hier nicht genug solcher trails gibt und für die paar mal im Jahr lohnt es nicht.

Ich behalte mein geliebtes Nerve AL 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange Du im Wartezimmer für das Spectral platz nehmen mußt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Ich gebe es auch nur in *gute* Hände ab  darüber hinaus bin ich hier im Thread dem einen oder anderen doch durchaus hilfreich zur Seite gestanden, wenn ich konnte...denke ich 

Mal schauen, vielleicht will es auch gar keiner haben


----------



## OttoDiCatania (11. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Dynamic Paste hat kleine Kügelchen die dafür sorgen, daß der Grip besser ist. Das hat an Deiner Sattelstütze nix zu suchen weil die ja nicht nach unten rutscht sondern knarzt. Dafür brauchste dann normales Montagefett.


hä? laut RS Bedienungsanleitung ist die Stütze mit Friktionspaste einzubauen, da die Reverb mit weniger Dremo geklemmt werden sollte weil diese sonst zum hakeln beim auf und ab neigt.
Meine habe ich mit der genannten Dynamicspaste und der orig. Klemme montiert und seit einem Jahr nicht mehr angerührt.


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Diejenigen die ich kenne haben normales Fett genommen (hatte nämlich auch mal Interesse mir eine nachzurüsten) wahrscheinlich sind das alles Fliegengewichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> ...da die Reverb mit weniger Dremo geklemmt werden sollte weil diese sonst zum hakeln beim auf und ab neigt...


Das ist ein häufiges Problem bei jenen, die eine Variostütze verbauen, die Sattelklemme wird oft mit zu hohem Drehmoment angezogen. Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege ist es bei der Reverb um max. 1,5 Nm.
Mit etwas mehr Gefühl und Verstand beim Selberschrauben erspart nan sich manchen Ärger.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege ist es bei der Reverb um max. 1,5 Nm.



Etwas mehr als handfest darf es schon sein.
Lt. Manual sind es bei der Reverb Stealth bis 6.7 Nm.


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

1,5Nm ist ein wenig zu lasch. 6Nm paßt schon eher.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Leute, das hängt auch von der verwendeten Sattelklemme ab...


----------



## olihT (12. April 2014)

Danke für die Infos. Also Fett hatte ich schon. Damit rutscht die Reverb. Ich werde es mal mit weniger Anzugsmoment probieren. manchmal ist weniger mehr ;-) Grundsätzlich achte ich schon darauf. Arbeite immer mit Drehmomentschlüssel, was bei der Canyon Klemme nicht geht.


----------



## olihT (12. April 2014)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> hä? laut RS Bedienungsanleitung ist die Stütze mit Friktionspaste einzubauen, da die Reverb mit weniger Dremo geklemmt werden sollte weil diese sonst zum hakeln beim auf und ab neigt.
> Meine habe ich mit der genannten Dynamicspaste und der orig. Klemme montiert und seit einem Jahr nicht mehr angerührt.


Dies wird des Öfteren empfohlen, weshalb ich nachfragte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Also Fett hatte ich schon. Damit rutscht die Reverb. Ich werde es mal mit weniger Anzugsmoment probieren. manchmal ist weniger mehr ;-) Grundsätzlich achte ich schon darauf. Arbeite immer mit Drehmomentschlüssel, was bei der Canyon Klemme nicht geht.


Ich verrate dir jetzt mal was  der o.g. Wert von 1,5 Nm bezieht sich auf das mir seitens Canyon beim Besuch letztens bestätigte Anzugsgewicht der Reverb Stealth in Verbindung mit der aktuell verbauten Sattelklemme (ohne Spannhebel). Also eventuell mal das Teil bestellen bzw. vorab telefonisch die Hotline mit der Aussage zwecks Bestätigung konfrontieren.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bergziege09 (13. April 2014)

Servus zusammen,

Nachdem meine Umbauarbeiten am Nerve AL 29 9.9 abgeschlossen sind, stehen folgende, neuwertige Teile zum Verkauf:

- Shimano XT 10fach Schaltwerk 
- Shimano XT 10fach Shifter
- Ergon SM30 Evo Sattel

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich verrate dir jetzt mal was  der o.g. Wert von 1,5 Nm bezieht sich auf das mir seitens Canyon beim Besuch letztens bestätigte Anzugsgewicht der Reverb Stealth in Verbindung mit der aktuell verbauten Sattelklemme (ohne Spannhebel). Also eventuell mal das Teil bestellen bzw. vorab telefonisch die Hotline mit der Aussage zwecks Bestätigung konfrontieren.
> 
> Hope it helps.




Ich verrat dir jetzt mal was
Selbstversuch macht kluch, könnte in diesem fall sehr schmerzlich enden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2014)

Danke, *George* 
Wenn du meine Beiträge dazu richtig durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass ich eine Aussage des Canyon-Mitarbeiters hinsichtlich der aktuell verbauten Sattelklemme und Reverb Stealth zitiere.
Haftung dafür übernehmen kann dafür nur derjenige selbst, einen Grund das mir aus den Fingern zu saugen kenne ich auch nicht...lG


----------



## olihT (15. April 2014)

@GeorgeP & @Trail Surfer. Alles Gut  Ich habe das schon richtig verstanden.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. April 2014)

René ich bin kein Freund von Tier Kosenamen. Also wäre es nett das in Zukunft zu unterlassen, George reicht da vollkommen aus!
Zweitens musst du mir nicht unterstellen das ich dein post nicht vollständig gelesen habe. 
Wenn du selber genügend Sachverstand gehabt hättest, dann hätte's du den Mist von Canyon auch nicht weiterverzapft !
Da nützt auch nicht der Verweis auf die Aussage von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter. 
Aber jetzt genug Ot ich werde mich wieder entspannt nach hinten lehnen und mich mehr mit dem biken befassen und weniger hier im Forum rumtreiben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Aber jetzt genug Ot ich werde mich wieder entspannt nach hinten lehnen und mich mehr mit dem biken befassen und weniger hier im Forum rumtreiben.



Stimmt, wird mal wieder Zeit für unsereins.


----------



## Mfbofi (15. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 jetzt seit Freitag und hab mir mein Fahrwerk mit der iRD App von Fox eingestellt. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
> Der Dämpfer hat das L Tune und wird mit 270 psi und 8 Klicks an der Zugstufe
> betrieben, bei der Gabel sind 125 psi drauf und 4 Klicks an der Zugstufe.
> In der C Stellung merkt man schon das die Gabel und der Dämpfer blockiert sind nur bei wirklich groben Schlägen machen die Federelemente auf.
> T und D haben auch einen Spürbaren unterschied und der ganze Federweg wir ausgenutzt wobei D etwas feinfühliger wie T ist.


----------



## Mfbofi (15. April 2014)

Ich habe mir ein Nerve Al29" 8.9 gekauft und würde gerne meine dämpfer einstellen. Allerdings erkennt die Fox app meine dämpfer nicht obwohl mein Rad aus 2013 ist. 
Zur info ich bin ganh neu auf dem gebiet und habe gar keine ahnung von MTB's. Wäre dankbar um jede antwort.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2014)

Den Gummiring am Dämpfer nach ganz nach oben schieben. Dann den blauen Hebel am Dämpfer nach links stellen, draufsetzen, der Gummiring sollte danach ca. 1 cm nach unten gewandert sein, dann liegt der sogenannte SAG bei den empfohlenen 20%. 
Wenn der Gummiring mehr gewandert ist, musst du den Luftdruck am Dämpfer erhöhen, umgekehrt reduzieren. Wo der Luftdruck am Dämpfer angepasst wird, ist bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mfbofi (15. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Den Gummiring am Dämpfer nach ganz nach oben schieben. Dann den blauen Hebel am Dämpfer nach links stellen, draufsetzen, der Gummiring sollte danach ca. 1 cm nach unten gewandert sein, dann liegt der sogenannte SAG bei den empfohlenen 20%.
> Wenn der Gummiring mehr gewandert ist, musst du den Luftdruck am Dämpfer erhöhen, umgekehrt reduzieren. Wo der Luftdruck am Dämpfer angepasst wird, ist bekannt?


Hey erst einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Der Gummi ring wandert bis fast nach ganz unten. Ich habe circa 13 bar reingepumt. Ich wusste halt nicht wieviel man rein machen darf. Ich wiege 95 kilo und mit Gepäck bin ich ja locker bei 97-98kilo. Ich hätte es halt gerne mit der app gemacht allerdings erkennt die meine id's nicht.


----------



## filiale (15. April 2014)

scheiss auf die app.messen geht genauso.glaub den alten hasen.ich meine mich zu erinnern dass der dämpfer bis 19 bar verträgt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2014)

Gerne. Der Dämpfer ist für Canyon leider auf ein Fahrergewicht abgestimmt, was relativ deutlich unter deinem liegt.

Man kann bei Toxoholics aber für rund 100 Euro - innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum für die Hälfte - die Dämpferspezifikation anpassen lassen.

Habe hier noch diesen Link in meinen Lesezeichen gefunden, vielleicht hilfts 
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## Mfbofi (15. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gerne. Der Dämpfer ist für Canyon leider auf ein Fahrergewicht abgestimmt, was relativ deutlich unter deinem liegt.
> 
> Man kann bei Toxoholics aber für rund 100 Euro - innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum für die Hälfte - die Dämpferspezifikation anpassen lassen.
> 
> ...


Super!!!!
Danke euch. 
Da rufe ich morgen an und lasse das dann mal vernünftig machen!


----------



## Deleted176859 (16. April 2014)

@Mfbofi: Pump ca. 14 bis 16 bar rein, nimm die Dämpferpumpe mit auf die ersten Touren und geh nach deinem Gefühl bzw. lass sukzessive immer mehr die Luft raus (je nach Gelände/Fahrweise) probieren bis du den Gummiring im unteren Drittel hast. Kannst dann weiter probieren bis ca. 1/2 Zentimeter vor Schluss. Habe ungefähr auch dein Gewicht und mach es schon seit Jahren so.

Den Dämpfer gleich zu Toxo zu schicken wäre so was von rausgeschmissenes Geld....!!!


----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> @Mfbofi: Pump ca. 14 bis 16 bar rein, nimm die Dämpferpumpe mit auf die ersten Touren und geh nach deinem Gefühl bzw. lass sukzessive immer mehr die Luft raus (je nach Gelände/Fahrweise) probieren bis du den Gummiring im unteren Drittel hast. Kannst dann weiter probieren bis ca. 1/2 Zentimeter vor Schluss. Habe ungefähr auch dein Gewicht und mach es schon seit Jahren so.
> 
> Den Dämpfer gleich zu Toxo zu schicken wäre so was von rausgeschmissenes Geld....!!!


Ok so werde ich es ausprobieren. Aber mehr ging es mir darum,
das wenn ich strasse fahre der dämpfer nicht so wipt. Ich hätte ihn gerne was härter.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

Dann stell den Hebel auf climb (in Fahrrichtung nach rechts) und pumpe etwas mehr Luft rein.


----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann stell den Hebel auf climb (in Fahrrichtung nach rechts) und pumpe etwas mehr Luft rein.


Da


filiale schrieb:


> Dann stell den Hebel auf climb (in Fahrrichtung nach rechts) und pumpe etwas mehr Luft rein.


s geht? Ich dachte um luft rein zu pumpen muss der dämpfer offen sein?


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

Ich meinte das völlig anders als es gelesen wird. Bergauf stell den Hebel auf climb. Und mach grundsätzlich mehr Luft rein (unabhängig von der Hebelstellung). Dann sinkt zwar der SAG (wird weniger) und das Fahrwerk wird grundsätzlich härter, aber es ist ja auch kein reines All Mountain Bike. Die Zugstufe hat 13 klicks, die kannst auch weiter zumachen (der rote Drehknopf). Ich hab sie von "komplett zu" aus gesehen nur 4 klicks offen. Da wippt gar nix mehr, auch nicht im Wiegetritt. Es sei denn man provoziert es und tritt bewußt in den Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

D


filiale schrieb:


> Ich meinte das völlig anders als es gelesen wird. Bergauf stell den Hebel auf climb. Und mach grundsätzlich mehr Luft rein (unabhängig von der Hebelstellung). Dann sinkt zwar der SAG (wird weniger) und das Fahrwerk wird grundsätzlich härter, aber es ist ja auch kein reines All Mountain Bike. Die Zugstufe hat 13 klicks, die kannst auch weiter zumachen (der rote Drehknopf). Ich hab sie von "komplett zu" aus gesehen nur 4 klicks offen. Da wippt gar nix mehr, auch nicht im Wiegetritt. Es sei denn man provoziert es und tritt bewußt in den Hinterbau.


danke für die tips. Nach dem we werde ich berichten


----------



## ichbinstom (16. April 2014)

Ich benutze die iRD App von Fox auch nicht mehr. Ist zwar nice to have aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Ich habe die App nur am Anfang für ein Grund Setup verwendet, um nicht komplett die Falschen Drücke zu fahren. in der Zwischenzeit mache Ich es so wie "die alten Hasen"
erwähnen. SAG messen, je nach Terrain verstelle Ich den SAG vor der Tour oder auch manchmal mitten drin wenn er mal nicht passt.
Ist die einfachste und schnellste Optimierung am Fahrwerk denke Ich. Je nach Tour zw. 10% und 25 %. Zu beginn brauchst du etwas Zeit um die richtige Einstellung zu finden aber das verbessert sich rasch. zumindest war es bei mir so.

Viel Freude mit deinen Bike und have a nice ride


----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Ich benutze die iRD App von Fox auch nicht mehr. Ist zwar nice to have aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Ich habe die App nur am Anfang für ein Grund Setup verwendet, um nicht komplett die Falschen Drücke zu fahren. in der Zwischenzeit mache Ich es so wie "die alten Hasen"
> erwähnen. SAG messen, je nach Terrain verstelle Ich den SAG vor der Tour oder auch manchmal mitten drin wenn er mal nicht passt.
> Ist die einfachste und schnellste Optimierung am Fahrwerk denke Ich. Je nach Tour zw. 10% und 25 %. Zu beginn brauchst du etwas Zeit um die richtige Einstellung zu finden aber das verbessert sich rasch. zumindest war es bei mir so.
> 
> Viel Freude mit deinen Bike und have a nice ride


Was b


ichbinstom schrieb:


> Ich benutze die iRD App von Fox auch nicht mehr. Ist zwar nice to have aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Ich habe die App nur am Anfang für ein Grund Setup verwendet, um nicht komplett die Falschen Drücke zu fahren. in der Zwischenzeit mache Ich es so wie "die alten Hasen"
> erwähnen. SAG messen, je nach Terrain verstelle Ich den SAG vor der Tour oder auch manchmal mitten drin wenn er mal nicht passt.
> Ist die einfachste und schnellste Optimierung am Fahrwerk denke Ich. Je nach Tour zw. 10% und 25 %. Zu beginn brauchst du etwas Zeit um die richtige Einstellung zu finden aber das verbessert sich rasch. zumindest war es bei mir so.
> 
> Viel Freude mit deinen Bike und have a nice ride


Was bedeutet SAG? Umd was meint ihr mit messen? Sorry aber wie gesagt ich bin ganz neu und habd sozusagen plan von nichts
Richtig verstanden heisst jetzt ich pump den dämpfer auf 18-19 bar stell die zugstufe auf 4 clicks und gucke  wie ich damit zu recht komme?


----------



## ichbinstom (16. April 2014)

SAG ist der negativfederweg von gabel und dämpfer. den brauchst du um löcher und der gleichen im boden auszugleichen. 
je nach fahrweise und fahrstil sollte man den SAG zwischen 10% und 25% des maximalen federweges der gabel und dämpfer einstellen. das heisst. du lässt die luft konplet aus der gabel und drückst sie komplett ein. dann befüllat du die gabel wieder bis sie maximal ausgefahren ist. dann misst du den abstand des O-ringes bis zum abstreifer. das ist dann der maximale federweg der gabel. sollten ca. 105 mm sein. von diesen 105 mm rechnest du dann z.b 15% für den SAG. nach adam riese sind das 15,75mm. das ziehst du dann vom max. federweg ab. 105 - 15,75 = 89,25mm. anschliessend setzt du dich in fahrbereiten zustand aufs bike und stellst mit hilfe des luftsdruckes den abstand von abstriefer zum o-ring auf eben 89,25mm ein. dann wäre der SAG 15% vom federweg. klingt kompliziert ist es aber nicht. das gleiche gilt auch für den dämpfer. 
lade dir die mountainbike app 
aufs smartphone. da ist alles mit bildern perfekt erklärt.

an die alten hasen! bitte korrigiert mit wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> SAG ist der negativfederweg von gabel und dämpfer. den brauchst du um löcher und der gleichen im boden auszugleichen.
> je nach fahrweise und fahrstil sollte man den SAG zwischen 10% und 25% des maximalen federweges der gabel und dämpfer einstellen. das heisst. du lässt die luft konplet aus der gabel und drückst sie komplett ein. dann befüllat du die gabel wieder bis sie maximal ausgefahren ist. dann misst du den abstand des O-ringes bis zum abstreifer. das ist dann der maximale federweg der gabel. sollten ca. 105 mm sein. von diesen 105 mm rechnest du dann z.b 15% für den SAG. nach adam riese sind das 15,75mm. das ziehst du dann vom max. federweg ab. 105 - 15,75 = 89,25mm. anschliessend setzt du dich in fahrbereiten zustand aufs bike und stellst mit hilfe des luftsdruckes den abstand von abstriefer zum o-ring auf eben 89,25mm ein. dann wäre der SAG 15% vom federweg. klingt kompliziert ist es aber nicht. das gleiche gilt auch für den dämpfer.
> lade dir die mountainbike app
> aufs smartphone. da ist alles mit bildern perfekt erklärt.
> ...


Danke!!!!!!


----------



## ichbinstom (16. April 2014)

ich hoffe du kommst mit der anleitung klar. falls nicht mountainbike app. berichte dann von deinem ergebnis
have a nice ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> ich hoffe du kommst mit der anleitung klar. falls nicht mountainbike app. berichte dann von deinem ergebnis
> have a nice ride


Mach ich! Danke Danke!!!!


----------



## Mfbofi (16. April 2014)

Mfbofi schrieb:


> Mach ich! Danke Danke!!!!


Die app heisst einfach "mountainbike"????


----------



## ichbinstom (16. April 2014)

mountainbike werkstatt.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

gut erklärt.
zur Ergänzung: Alternativ auch mal die google Maschine anwerfen und nach SAG Fahrrad suchen, da gibt es auch Anleitungen mit Bildern. Auch auf der Fox Seite steht es beschrieben.


----------



## Dumens100 (17. April 2014)




----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

Hallo Mit - Nerver und "alte Hasen",

Ich habe gestern beim reinigen meines Bikes etwas sehr seltsames entdeckt. zusätzlich zu den bekannten CTD Stellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer habe Ich nun eine 4 Raststellung bei Beiden. Ich habe das mal kurz in den Bilder eingezeichnet.



 

 


Original Bilder von Gabel und Dämpfer werde Ich bei Gelegenheit machen.
Kennt dieses "Problem jemand" ?
Was kann das verursachen?
Gabel und Dämpfer defekt?


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

ich verstehe das problem nicht.du meinst du kannst zusätzlich zu den 3 stufen ctd den hebel noch weiter drehen (überdrehen) und hast somit eine vierte position.geht das überdrehen nach der c oder der d position (t ist ja in der mitte).


----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

genau, ich kann die hebel überdrehen.
so wie ich sie in den bildern rot eingezeichnet habe. bei beiden nach descend nochmal 1 pos. weiter
die hebel rasten auch spürbar ein wie wenn das so gewollt ist.


----------



## Scholzi (22. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hallo Mit - Nerver und "alte Hasen",
> 
> Ich habe gestern beim reinigen meines Bikes etwas sehr seltsames entdeckt. zusätzlich zu den bekannten CTD Stellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer habe Ich nun eine 4 Raststellung bei Beiden. Ich habe das mal kurz in den Bilder eingezeichnet.
> Anhang anzeigen 287495 Anhang anzeigen 287498
> ...


 Du hast die Rebound (Zugstufeneinstellung) markiert, zur Einstellung beim Factory Dämpfer gibt es 3 "tools". CDT, 1-2-3- Druckstufen im Trailmodus u. Rebound. Wo ist deine 4. Raststellung?


----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

@Scholzi,

sorry hab das vielleicht etwas verwirrend gekennzeichnet. 

1. hab ich keinen Factory dämpfer sondern den performance. (ist nur das bild vom factory)
2. der rote Strich soll die 4. Stellung des Blauen Hebels kennzeichnen die ich nun zusätzlich habe. in diese Position kann ich den blauen CTD Hebel zusätzlich zu den gewollten 3 Stellungen (C-T-D) bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (22. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> @Scholzi,
> 
> sorry hab das vielleicht etwas verwirrend gekennzeichnet.
> 
> ...


 OK, ich habe auf Factory Suspension umgerüstet (US-Kontakte) habe aber noch orginal Performance-Gabel/Dämpfer im Neuzustand im Regal. Schaue mir das gleich mal an u. melde mich noch heute ob es bei mir möglich ist eine 4. Raste "einzustellen"


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

Nein das geht bei mir nicht, gerade probiert. Auch wenn ich etws kräftiger versuche den Hebel nach Descent noch ein wenig weiter zu drücken, es geht nicht, weder bei Dämpfer noch bei Gabel. Ich habe das AL 29 9.9. Daß das bei Dir bei beiden Elementen geht ist doch sehr strange.

Kannst Du mal ein Bild vom blauen Hebel machen, wenn Dämpfer und Gabel in der vierten Position sind. Danke


----------



## Scholzi (22. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein das geht bei mir nicht, gerade probiert. Auch wenn ich etws kräftiger versuche den Hebel nach Descent noch ein wenig weiter zu drücken, es geht nicht, weder bei Dämpfer noch bei Gabel. Ich habe das AL 29 9.9. Daß das bei Dir bei beiden Elementen geht ist doch sehr strange.
> 
> Kannst Du mal ein Bild vom blauen Hebel machen, wenn Dämpfer und Gabel in der vierten Position sind. Danke


Kann ich bestätigen, habe es gerade auch getestet. Weitere Verstellung weder über


filiale schrieb:


> Nein das geht bei mir nicht, gerade probiert. Auch wenn ich etws kräftiger versuche den Hebel nach Descent noch ein wenig weiter zu drücken, es geht nicht, weder bei Dämpfer noch bei Gabel. Ich habe das AL 29 9.9. Daß das bei Dir bei beiden Elementen geht ist doch sehr strange.
> 
> Kannst Du mal ein Bild vom blauen Hebel machen, wenn Dämpfer und Gabel in der vierten Position sind. Danke


Kann ich bestätigen, 4. Raste weder "über" Descend noch über Climb" möglich. Ich hoffe du bist nicht zu stark für die Einstellknöpfchen/rädchen;-)


----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

OK, werde heute am Abend ein kleines Video machen,

Anfangs als die Gabel noch neue war gab es auch nur C-T-D. Jetzt ca. 1500 km später kann ich überdrehen.
sehr strange.
im Grunde macht es mir nix aus weil das Fahrwerk in C-T-D auch funktioniert aber Interessieren tut mich das schon warum dieser Effekt
auftaucht. Vielleicht sind das auch Vorboten vom einem bald auftauchenden Defekt ?
Ich denke schon länger darüber nach die Fox Gabel und den Dämpfer gegen eine RS SID XX oder RCT3 und einen RS Monarch XX oder RT3 auszutauschen. Das wäre dann gleich ein Anlass dafür.


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

Hast noch Gewährleistung ( 2 Jahre ) ? Dann schick das Zeug zu Canyon.


----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

Ja, Hab das Nerve im Okt. 2013 gekauft. Jetzt alles zu Canyon schicken ?? dann muss ich Wochen lang aufs biken verzichten.
aber wie erwähnt evtl. kommen Rock Shox Dämpfer und Gabel ans MTB dann werd Ich die Teile sicher zu Canyon senden.

Nochmal 1 kurze Frage bezüglich Service bei Canyon.:

Ich habe bei meinem Nerve AL 7.9 einiges umgebaut. 
Bremsen hab Ich von Avid Elixir 3 auf XT umgerüstet, Shifter von SLX auf XT. Breiteren Lenker dran Teilweise Decals entfernt etc.

Wenn Ich das MTB nun zum Jahresservice zu Canyon schicken möchte. Nehmen die es so wie es Ist an und machen das Service oder
muss Ich alle orig. Teile wieder anbauen?


----------



## Dumens100 (22. April 2014)

kannst Du so hin schicken brauchst nichts zurückbauen. Für die Inspecktion zahlst Du doch auch und ist keine Garantie angelegenheit.


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

Du willst echt ein Jahresservice machen lassen ? Wozu ? Mit welchem Hintergrund ? Wenn Du eigenständig Bremsen umrüsten kannst, was soll Dein Bike dann bei einer Inspektion. Wenn es um Dämpfer und Gabelreparatur geht, bau die Teile aus (geht ja flott) und schicke sie ohne Bike dort hin. Bei Canyon mußte so 4 Wochen rechnen da sie die Teile weiterleiten zu Toxo. Und wenn Du Dein Fahrwerk direkt zu Toxo schickst, dann dauert es 1 Woche bis Du die Teile wieder in der Hand hast. Das geht ratz fatz. Kostet Dich nur einmal den Versand von 6.90. Dafür sparste Dir 3 Wochen Wartezeit wenn es über Canyon geht.


----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

Ich hab mir gedacht das ich das 1. Mal das große Service bei Canyon machen lasse. Auch das der Gutschein der beim Kauf dabei war nicht verfällt. Hätte das Bike im tiefsten Winter zu Canyon gesendet da wäre mir die warte Zeit egal. Und alles wäre wieder Tip Top !!
Aber es muss ja nicht sein eben weil ich zum Glück auch alles selber machen kann. deshalb habe ich mich auch danach erkundigt.
Danke für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochtrager (22. April 2014)

Hallo, 

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir eines zulege. Das Ding ist - ich will es ab und an auch mit Hänger fahren. Canyon lässt dies natürlich nicht zu, also gehts auf mein Risiko. nun frage ich mich jedoch, ob ich die Steckachse von Weber dort montieren kann. http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/weber-x12-steckachse-universal.html 

Die Achse steht auf der Schaltungsseite ca 15mm raus, wird also durchgeschraubt. Könntest Du mir mitteilen, ob das bei dem Ard geht? Ich habe gesehen, in der Klemmhülse im Rahmen ist ein Sechskant drinnen - aber keiner konnte mir bislang sagen was für einer. Wenn dieser grösser ist als das Gewinde hab ich kein Problem. 

Also: Könnte ich theoretisch eine M12x1 Schraube durch das schaltungsseitige Ausfallende durchschrauben?

Danke!!!


----------



## ichbinstom (22. April 2014)

so, hier sind die videos von der 4. CTD Stellung an Dämpfer und Gabel.









was haltet ihr davon?? ich kann mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

Das ist ja ein Ding  Nee, also das geht definitiv bei mir nicht. Schicke mal ne email an Toxo mit nem link zu Deinem Videos. Die Antworten recht flott.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. April 2014)

An der Gabel "hakelt" es bei mir auch, wenn ich mit zuviel Gefühl dran drehe gibt es einen Zwischenstop zwischen T und D. Wenn mit normaler Handkraft bedient, rastet es in drei Stellungen ein.
Für mich jetzt kein Problem, merke das auch nicht beim Fahren.

Beim Dämpfer vermute ich mal, dass die Begrenzung irgendwie defekt ist, aber ob das sich in der Funktion äußert, kannst nur du uns sagen  besser ist einschicken wohl...wenn dein Bike noch keine 6 Monate alt ist, sofort zu Toxoholics - sonst hat es auch bis zum Herbst/Winter Zeit, solange sie dir nicht nachweisen das du schon länger mit einem möglichen Defekt herumfährst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

DP.


----------



## TheLiquinator (26. April 2014)

I made a picture.







@tom
Bei dir schaltet das so knackig zwischen C T D, bei mir ist das etwas weicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tauchi (26. April 2014)

wow.....habe seit gestern einen Chariot CX1. Hatte mich natürlich vor Kauf des Nerve und Chariot CX1 ehrlich gesagt nicht damit beschäftigt, dass es ein Thema sein könnte, dass es kein entsprechendes Zubehör gibt.

Ich habe ein Canyon Nerve AL29 8.9 mit einer 15mm Steckachse. Die angebotenen Steckachsen haben alle nur 12mm!? 

Ich blicke echt nicht durch. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder weiß jemand wo ich eine entsprechende Steckachse kaufen kann?


----------



## GeorgeP (27. April 2014)

Jetzt musste ich doch mal glat google anwerfen um zu erfahren was das CX1 dingens denn überhaupt ist 

Du hast hinten eine X-12 Steckachse verbaut(142x12mm), die 15mm Steckachse ist vorne in der gabel. Ich gehe ja mal davon aus das, das teil hinten montiert wird und nicht vorne


----------



## ichbinstom (28. April 2014)

> @tom
> Bei dir schaltet das so knackig zwischen C T D, bei mir ist das etwas weicher.



@ TheLiquinator: Ist das auf dem Bild der SQLab 610 Sattel?

Ja, C-T-D rasten wirklich gut und spürbar ein, nur der 4. Modus (ich nenne ihn mal "WTF") haben nicht wirklich einen spürbaren einrastpunkt.

Ich habe die Videos auch zu Toxo gesendet. Die meinen nur das ich Gabel und Dämpfer einschicken soll und Sie würden sich das mal ansehen.
Mir tut zwar das Herz weh wenn ich auf mein Nerve jetzt 1-2 Wochen verzichten muss (werde dann woll wieder mein altes HT reaktivieren müssen.)aber ich denke ich sollte das lieber machen lassen.
Da ich vor habe den neuen Stoneman Mirquidi und Stoneman Dolomiti heuer noch zu fahren wäre es sicher empfehlenswert mit 100% i.O
Fahrwerk herum zu gurken.


----------



## TheLiquinator (28. April 2014)

@ichbinstom 
Ja, ist der SQLab 610 Sattel. Schön bequem.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2014)

TheLiquinator schrieb:


> Ja, ist der SQLab 610 Sattel. Schön bequem.


Das ist die Hauptsache  wenn das Popometer den  hebt ist auch das Gewicht mal so was von wurscht...da hängt ja fast schon der hauptsächliche Spaßfaktor dran, wenn da nüscht kneift oder ziept oder betäubt

By the way, die desinteressierten Rindviecher haben, scheints, ja gar keine Ahnung


----------



## tauchi (28. April 2014)

@GeorgeP : vielen Dank....ich habe gerade die Steckachse hinten ausgebaut und es steht ja auch schön groß drauf Syntace X12 ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (28. April 2014)

Na keine ursache


----------



## ichbinstom (28. April 2014)

Hab mir den SqLab 610 auch bestellt. Ist mittlerweile schon der dritte Sattel. Von Selle italia über Ergon nun zu SqLab.
Bin mal gespannt wie der sich reitet.da sind mir doch mit Ergon und Selle italia nach längeren Touren und steileren Anstiegen die Gochones und der Lenz taub geworden.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. April 2014)

Na das wirst du beim SQ-lab nicht haben, sofern der sattel dann auch richtig ausgerichtet ist !


----------



## joe1702 (28. April 2014)

Ich habe den sq lab 611 in der 14cm breiten Version drauf und bekomme nach einiger Zeit etwas Taubheit im rechten fuss. 
Würdet ihr den Sattel eher etwas nach unten neigen? Habe derzeit den Sattel eher waagrecht ausgerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Ich habe den sq lab 611 in der 14cm breiten Version drauf und bekomme nach einiger Zeit etwas Taubheit im rechten fuss.
> *Würdet ihr den Sattel eher etwas nach unten neigen? *Habe derzeit den Sattel eher waagrecht ausgerichtet


_*Ja, versuch das mal. *_Sattel waagerecht ist kein Allheilmittel für alle Sättel. Ich hatte z.B. zuerst den Terry GT Gel vom "Altbike" montiert, waagerecht...alles super...habe dann auf einen Pro Turnix Sattel (beide 14 cm) gewechselt, aber den muss ich nach vorne geneigt fahren. Auch kein Problem, musste aber erst einmal rausgefunden werden 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Marcus-HH (29. April 2014)

berghochtrager schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir eines zulege. Das Ding ist - ich will es ab und an auch mit Hänger fahren. Canyon lässt dies natürlich nicht zu, also gehts auf mein Risiko. nun frage ich mich jedoch, ob ich die Steckachse von Weber dort montieren kann. http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/weber-x12-steckachse-universal.html
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir hier im Forum eine Steckachse zur Befestigung eines Anhängers besorgt. Klappt super. Die eine schnell rausgedreht, die andere rein.


----------



## Bergziege09 (29. April 2014)

Ich habe auch ewig nach dem richtigen Sattel gesucht, bis ich dann 2010 bei SqLab gelandet bin.
Ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter von Sq hat mir auf der Eurobike den Allerwertesten vermessen und mir den 611 active in 14cm Breite empfohlen.
Ich bin den dann Probe gefahren und seitdem schwöre ich auf SQ Lab. Habe bislang nichts Besseres finden können. Den Sattel habe ich leicht nach vorne geneigt, so zwickt es auch an Steilstücken nicht.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. April 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Ich habe den sq lab 611 in der 14cm breiten Version drauf und bekomme nach einiger Zeit etwas Taubheit im rechten fuss.
> Würdet ihr den Sattel eher etwas nach unten neigen? Habe derzeit den Sattel eher waagrecht ausgerichtet



Der SQ-Lab ist ja ein sogenannter stufensattel und soll wagerecht montiert werden, wenn du ihn zu sehr nach vorne neigst fängt er zu drücken an.

Wenn dein fuß taub wird liegt das weniger am Sattel, fährst du klick pedale ?


----------



## joe1702 (29. April 2014)

Habe ihn mal leicht geneigt 
Nun mal abwarten.
Dadurch, dass das Rad leicht einfedert beim aufsteigen war er vielleicht zu weit hinten. 
Vielleicht bräuchte ich auch eine Nummer breiter ;D

Ich fahre die Plattform Pedale von nc-17

Hatte früher mal klick, aber finde die Plattform Pedale die bessere Lösung


----------



## TheLiquinator (30. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hab mir den SqLab 610 auch bestellt. Ist mittlerweile schon der dritte Sattel. Von Selle italia über Ergon nun zu SqLab.


Cool. Welche Breite hast du da genommen? Mein Steiß ist megabreit, ich hab wenn ich mich recht erinnere den 15 oder 16er.


----------



## ichbinstom (30. April 2014)

Hab mir den 14 cm bestellt. Bei meiner letzten Bestellung von Bike-Componets.de war das Arschvermessungstool von SQLab als Beigabe dabei.
Hat ganz gut funktioniert die Sitzknochen zu vermessen. Dann noch die Lehre angehalten und siehe da. 14 cm.
Bestellt hab ich den Sattel dann hier .
Der Preis ist schon sehr gut. € 5 Versand per GLS aus England. Lieferzeit ca. 1 Woche. 
Der 610 Active ist da um ca. € 46 zu haben. also wer überlegt den zu kaufen sollte zuschlagen. Bei BC steht der mit € 119 in der Liste


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

Wer hat sein Nerve AL 29 dämpfertechnisch umgerüstet und kann dazu etwas berichten? Von den Einbaumaßen wäre wohl der Monarch XX das "höchste der Gefühle" oder wäre funktionstechnisch ein anderer Dämpfer zu bevorzugen? Frage vielleicht auch noch mal direkt bei Lord Helmchen, würde mich aber auch über Feedback hier im Thread freuen.


----------



## ichbinstom (30. April 2014)

Heißt das man kann auch Dämpfer mit anderen Abmessungen einbauen? Ich habe gedacht man kann ausschließlich die Länge 184 x 44 einbauen. 

Geht dann ein 190 er auch?

Das ändert doch die Geometrie oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Heißt das man kann auch Dämpfer mit anderen Abmessungen einbauen? Ich habe gedacht man kann ausschließlich die Länge 184 x 44 einbauen.


Wer sagt das?
Ich gehe von gleichen Einbaumaßen aus. Laut dieser Tabelle sagt mir mein Gefühl "B Tune"...andere Meinungen dazu?
http://www.gocycle.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/en/i/18800


----------



## ichbinstom (30. April 2014)

WTF  kurz zum verständniss, Wheel Travel = 110 mm, shock Travel = 44 mm.

110:44 = 2,5.	richtig ??  Das ist die Ratio vom Standard Dämpfer am nerve.

Bleibt der Wheel Travel immer gleich 110 mm ?(festgelegt durch die Gelenke am Hinterbau??)

Wie berechne ich dann einen neuen Dämpfer.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

Hast du mal in den vorher von mir geposteten Link geschaut? Es werden progressive, degressive und lineare Kennlinie angeboten, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Die gelben, roten und grünen Balken stehe für Light, Medium und Hard Tune. Also A, B oder C.
Der Gesamt-Federweg bleibt bei unverändertem Einbaumaß natürlich gleich. Wo soll denn auch ein mehr an Federweg herkommen?


----------



## ichbinstom (30. April 2014)

Ja hab mir den Link angesehen. Versteh das aber nicht 100%. 

Wenn ich einen neuen Dämpfer mit 190 x 50 mm einbauen möchte errechne ich ein übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,2.
Das wäre dann degressiver als die 2,5 beim 184 x 44 mm ?.
D.h der Dämpfer reagiert sensibler?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

Hier noch ein weiterer interessanter Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/03/techno-tipp-daempfer-bike-kaufguide/
Man muss sich halt einlesen, und im Zweifel von Leute beraten lassen, die Ahnung haben. Im Fall Rock Shox hat wohl Lord Helmchen hier im Forum mit die größte Reputation.


----------



## ichbinstom (30. April 2014)

Den hab ich in den Tiefen des Netzes auch schon gefunden. Ich denke vorerst werde ich beim Standard 184 x 44 mm bleiben. Da kann ich dann nix falsch machen. Egal ob RS oder Fox. Außerdem hab ich gestern mein Fahrwerk zu Toxo gesendet um meine 4. WTF Stellung zu checken. Bei diesem Anlass lasse ich mir auch den tune von L nach M ändern.
Ich denke ein Service an Gabel und dämpfer wird im Zuge dessen auch gemacht weil ja alles zerlegt werden muss.
Dann sollte alles wieder wie neu flutschen. 

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. Mai 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Den hab ich in den Tiefen des Netzes auch schon gefunden. Ich denke vorerst werde ich beim Standard 184 x 44 mm bleiben. Da kann ich dann nix falsch machen. Egal ob RS oder Fox. Außerdem hab ich gestern mein Fahrwerk zu Toxo gesendet um meine 4. WTF Stellung zu checken. Bei diesem Anlass lasse ich mir auch den tune von L nach M ändern.
> Ich denke ein Service an Gabel und dämpfer wird im Zuge dessen auch gemacht weil ja alles zerlegt werden muss.
> Dann sollte alles wieder wie neu flutschen.
> 
> Ride on




Du kannst ja auch gar nix anderes machen, da dein übersetzungsverhältnis sprich das einbaumaß von deinem dämpfer ja durch die wippe festgelegt ist !


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Einen schönen guten Abend,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Nerve un hoffe dass mir jemand einen Tip zur behebung des Problems geben kann.

Seit ca. zwei Wochen knackt mein Rahmen unter Last und ich kann nicht lokalisieren wo das knacken herkommt.
Es kommt auf jeden Fall von irgendwo aus dem Bereich der Kurbel bzw. des Hinterbaus.
Habe eben das Bike mit dem Vorderrad gegen die Wand gestellt und mich drauf gesetzt, sobald ich dann ein wenig Druck auf die Pedale ausübe verzieht sich natürlich der Rahmen und es knackt laut.
Das ganze passiert natürlich auch wenn ich Berg hoch fahre.

Folgendes kann ich ausschliessen:

- Sattelstütze ( sauber gemacht und gefettet)
- Kurbel (sauber gemacht und gefettet)
- Schrauben an den Kettenblättern (kontrolliert und festgezogen)

Ich bin kurz davor bei Canyon anzurufen und mir einen Werkstatttermin geben zu lassen, aber vielleicht hatte einer von Euch auch schon mal das Problem und kann mir einen Tip geben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bergziege09 (4. Mai 2014)

Hast Du mal die Tretlager überprüft? Es kann sein, dass sich Dreck darin ablagert und Knackgeräusche verursacht. Das geht vor allem dann sehr schnell, wenn man sein Bike mit ordentlich Wasserdruck abspritzt und dabei auf die Lager hält. Das spült den Dreck quasi da rein.


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Hab eben die komplette Kurbel ausgebaut und sauber gemacht.
Habe dabei auch das Tretlager auf Risse  kontrolliert, war aber auch nichts zu finden.

Ich vermute ja dass eins der Lager irgendwie defekt ist und dieses Knackgeräusch produziert


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Mai 2014)

Eventuell auch mal die pedale überprüft ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2014)

Mögliche Verursacher könnte auch die Pedalachse sein. Alle schraubbaren Verbindungen sind natürlich einer gewissen Belastung ausgesetzt. Alles was man raus macht sollte aber dann auch ordentlich frisch gefettet werden und dann wieder mit dem empfohlenen Drehmoment drauf.
Bedenke auch, das Dreck der in den Rahmen bzw. an die Schnittstellen gelangt eine Art Frequenzverstärker ist. Letztendlich geht es nur nach dem Ausschlussverfahren. Eventuell jemand mit einem guten Gehör verfügbar, um das Geräusch zu lokalisieren?


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Pedale habe ich auch mal getauscht um den Defekt auszuschliessen.
Alle Schrauben habe ich auch schon kontrolliert und nachgezogen.

Kann man die Lager des Hinterbaus auch ölen oder sind die komplett geschlossen, so dass nichts rein oder raus kann?

Morgen wird das Teil nochmal ordentlich sauber gemacht und dann hole ich mir mal einen zweite Person dazu,
vielleicht ergibt sich da was.
Ansonsten muss ich nochmal nach Koblenz.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit der kassette aus, die verursachen auch schon mal "knack" geräusche ...

eigentlich sind alle lager, bis auf eins, industrielager. Da kannst du nichts nachfetten, aber überprüf doch mal die drehmomente der lager. Das lager wo 25NM drauf steht war bei mir etwas lose. Aber mehr wie 20NM habe ich nicht drauf gegeben, das fühlte sich bei mehr nicht so optimal an !


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Kann man die irgendwie prüfen?


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Kann man die irgendwie prüfen?
Aber das glaube ich eher nicht, ich meine es kommt irgendwo vom Rahmen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. Mai 2014)

was kann man prüfen ?


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

> was kann man prüfen ?


Meinte die Kassette, aber die ist es wohl nicht.

Ich war gerade nochmal im Keller und habe etwas probiert.

Das Knacken entsteht so:

Ich stelle das Bike gegen die Wand und übe mit dem rechen Pedal Druck aus, es knackt ein mal.
Dannach kann ich das Pedal so oft drücken wie ich will und es knack nicht mehr.

Jetzt übe ich Druck von oben auf den Rahmen aus und es knackt wieder.
Das Geräuch lässt sich aber nicht orten weil der Rahmen dieses knacken verstärkt und über den gesamten Rahmen wiedergibt.


----------



## Challenge (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo...
das selbe Problem hatte ich beim meinem letzten Fully. Knacken im Hinterbau,eine Pedale getreten,einmal geknackt dann Ruhe. Andere Seite belastet einmal getreten knack dann wieder Ruhe. Das Knacken kam in dem Fall aus einer Verschraubung des Hinterbaues. Alles zerlegt,Lager geprüft (soweit möglich) Hülsen gereinigt und gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Knacken war danach weg.
Aktuell hatte ich jetzt beim Nerve auch schon mal Geräusche. In diesen Fall war es die Verschraubung der Umlenkung genau hinter dem Dämpfer. Die war so locker das ich schon beim anheben des Rades am Sattel merkte das irgendwo Spiel im Hinterbau war. Jeder Tritt beim Fahren wurde mit einem Knacken quittiert. Leicht angezogen alles wieder gut.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Rodriguez06 (4. Mai 2014)

[QUOTE="Challenge, post: 11958034, member: 130007" In diesen Fall war es die Verschraubung der Umlenkung genau hinter dem Dämpfer. Die war so locker das ich schon beim anheben des Rades am Sattel merkte das irgendwo Spiel im Hinterbau war. Jeder Tritt beim Fahren wurde mit einem Knacken quittiert. Leicht angezogen alles wieder gut.
Grüße Sven[/QUOTE]


Hallo,

überprüfe mal die Drehmomente des Hinterbaus.
Bei meinem Nerve war ebenfalls die Schraube des Hauptlagers hinter dem Dämpfer nach 1500 Kilometern nur noch "handfest", statt der vorgegebenen 25 Nm.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Naja, dann werde ich mich morgen auch mal mit den Lagern beschäftigen 

Mal ne andere Frage.
Hab auf den letzten 200Km zwei mal nen Platten mit dem X-King gehabt, Pech oder ist der so anfällig?

Mit dem Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic hatte ich in drei Jahren nur ein mal nen Platten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte z.B. mit Schwalbe-Reifen immer wieder häufige Platten, Defekte...natürlich ist das statistisch absolut unrelevant...daher scheint es bei dir einfach mehr Pech bei Contis...also besser auf Schwalbes zurückwechseln


----------



## Rodriguez06 (4. Mai 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Naja, dann werde ich mich morgen auch mal mit den Lagern beschäftigen
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage.
> Hab auf den letzten 200Km zwei mal nen Platten mit dem X-King gehabt, Pech oder ist der so anfällig?
> ...




Ich würde sagen: "Pech".
Vorausgesetzt Du hast die Black Chili-Mischung.
Mit den X-King habe ich keine höhere Plattenanfälligkeit, als mit Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron.

Gruß
Rodriguez, der natürlich nicht weiss, wo Du Dich mit Deinem Bike rumtreibst.


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

> Ich hatte z.B. mit Schwalbe-Reifen immer wieder häufige Platten, Defekte...natürlich ist das statistisch absolut unrelevant...daher scheint es bei dir einfach mehr Pech bei Contis...also besser auf Schwalbes zurückwechseln



Na, so schnell gebe ich nicht auf, den Conti fahre ich schon noch runter

Black Chili habe ich, aber das hat doch nichts mit Pannensicherheit zu tun, dafür gibt es den Protection oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: "Pech".
> Vorausgesetzt Du hast die Black Chili-Mischung.
> 
> Gruß
> Rodriguez


Die ist beim Nerve 29 serienmäßig drauf, die BCC-Mischung. Aber die Mischung macht ja nicht die Pannenvermeidung sondern die Anzahl der Lagen...Race Sport 3 Lagen, Protection 4. Dafür walken und rollen die Protection-Reifen halt schlechter. Sind i.d.R. schneller dicht mit Milch, dafür aber aufgrund der steiferen Karkasse schmaler bauend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodriguez06 (4. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die ist beim Nerve 29 serienmäßig drauf, die BCC-Mischung. Aber die Mischung macht ja nicht die Pannenvermeidung sondern die Anzahl der Lagen...Race Sport 3 Lagen, Protection 4.



Ach ja?
Bei *meinem* 2013er 8.9 waren die Schwalbe serienmäßig drauf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2014)

Er hat ein 2014er Bike


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

So, es ist geschafft

Hat mir irgendwie keine Ruhe gelassen und bin nochmal in den Keller gegangen.
Hab alle Schrauben am Hinterbau nochmal ordentlich angezogen und es ist weg, das knacken ist weg!

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (4. Mai 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> So, es ist geschafft
> 
> Hat mir irgendwie keine Ruhe gelassen und bin nochmal in den Keller gegangen.
> Hab alle Schrauben am Hinterbau nochmal ordentlich angezogen und es ist weg, das knacken ist weg!
> ...





Dann interessiert Dich bestimmt auch das hier:

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL29_M30-13_BOM_ts.pdf

Die Daten dürften für Dein 2014er weitgehend identisch sein.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## AlMartino (4. Mai 2014)

Kann man auf jeden Fall gebrauchen, Danke


----------



## Scholzi (5. Mai 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Na, so schnell gebe ich nicht auf, den Conti fahre ich schon noch runter
> 
> Black Chili habe ich, aber das hat doch nichts mit Pannensicherheit zu tun, dafür gibt es den Protection oder?


Hallo,
nach 2x eingeschnittener Flanken durch Steine, fahre ich die Contis nur noch in Protection Ausführung. Z.Zt. habe ich Nobby Nic vorne u. Racing Ralph hinten drauf. NN läuft gut, habe wegen Rollwiderstand hinten auf RR umgerüstet, der eiert aber 2 mm (2 Stk. getestet), werde wohl auf Conti-XKing Protection zurückrüsten. Er baut zwar 2 mm schmaler als die Schwalbe, war aber mit dem XKing eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2014)

Eine Reifenempfehlung an alle Mit-Nerver  die ich gerne weitergeben möchte...wenn es auch einmal nicht Conti oder Schwalbe sein darf:
Der *Vredestein Black Panther Xtreme* baut zwar etwas schmaler (kommt natürlich auch wieder auf die Felge an  ) hat aber sowohl einen guten Rollwiderstand, Traktion, Bremsgrip und sehr guten Pannenschutz. Ist meine persönliche Erfahrung, sagt aber auch die Bike  bis auf die "Breite" die eierlegende Wollmilchsau am Hinterrad.


----------



## Scholzi (5. Mai 2014)

GeorgeP, post: 11957798, member: 186747"]Wie sieht es denn mit der kassette aus, die verursachen auch schon mal "knack" geräusche ...

eigentlich sind alle lager, bis auf eins, industrielager. Da kannst du nichts nachfetten, aber überprüf doch mal die drehmomente der lager. Das lager wo 25NM drauf steht war bei mir etwas lose. Aber mehr wie 20NM habe ich nicht drauf gegeben, das fühlte sich bei mehr nicht so optimal an ![/QUOTE]
@GeorgeP
Diese Verschraubung des Umlenkhebels muß man offensichtlich im Auge behalten. Bei mir waren nach ca. 500 km auch nur noch max. 12 Nm drauf obwohl diese-lt. Explosionszeichnung mit Loctite 243 gesichert ist. (Aber in den FOX-Gabelholmen sollte ja auch je 30 ml Öl sein) Ich denke du meinst mit "fühlte sich nicht so optimal an" ein "weiches Gefühl" beim Anziehen der Schraube Inbus SW 6. Hatte ich auch ab ca. 15 Nm, erst als ich die Schraube gegenüber (Inbus SW 5) gegengehalten habe (drehte sich ab 15 NM mit) wurden die 25 Nm mit gutem sicheren Gefühl am Drehmomentschlüssel erreicht. Wenn diese Verschraubung nicht fest ist, droht auf Dauer ein Lagerschaden an den beiden Lagern 7901-V-2 RD (2x Teil 4) auf der Explosionszeichnung. Allerdings wenn die 20 Nm "drauf bleiben" reichts sicher auch.	
Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Mai 2014)

Genau die verschraubung meinte ich Rainer und bis jetzt ist sie auch noch fest!


----------



## MaxMad (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

klinke mich mal in den Thread ein. Habe mir nach einigen Überlegungen Radon Slide 130 und Nerve nun das Nerve AL29 9.9 in M bestellt  und bin natürlich voller Vorfreude und überbrücke diese nun hier Forum indem ich alles lese was nur im entferntesten mit meinem neuen Nerve zu tun hat 

Größe und Farbe soll auf Lager sein..mal schaun was das bei Canyon letztlich heißt.

Sorgen mache ich mir nur noch wegen M, ob das bei meinen Maßen (1,81m, 95kg, SL84, Armlänge 62, Torso 66) passt, weil viele ja hier eher das L bei ähnlichen Maßen genommen haben. Habe nur bei den 29er Testfahren (Cube vor allem) mich wesentlich wohler auf kleineren Rahmen gefühlt. Bei 650b war es umgekehrt.

Eine andere Sorge war(ist) mein Gewicht. Wie in dem anderen Thread beschrieben sind im 9.9 ja die DT Swiss XR1501 verbaut. DT Swiss gibt diese mit 100kg Systemgewicht an. Canyon mit 100kg Fahrergewicht. Eine Rückfrage bei Canyon hat ergeben, dass das Fahrergewicht für Canyon mit den DT's passt, weil Canyon OEM Versionen des 1501 verbaut, die für 100kg Fahrergewicht anstatt Systemgewicht zugelassen sind. Muss ich ja dann erstmal glauben.

Obwohl es schon ernüchternd ist, dass ich mit 95kg (und fühl mich nun nicht wirklich adipös) schon nicht mehr richtig "supported" bin vom Material her. Nunja..hoffe eh, dass die 95 dann mit dem Nerve bald wieder unter 90 wandern 

Bis denne!


----------



## Scholzi (6. Mai 2014)

MaxMad schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> klinke mich mal in den Thread ein. Habe mir nach einigen Überlegungen Radon Slide 130 und Nerve nun das Nerve AL29 9.9 in M bestellt  und bin natürlich voller Vorfreude und überbrücke diese nun hier Forum indem ich alles lese was nur im entferntesten mit meinem neuen Nerve zu tun hat
> 
> ...


Servus "Mad Max" willkommen im Club!
Pkt.1: Ich habe eine Schrittlänge 85 cm bei 1,80 m u. fahre mein Nerve AL 29-9.9-2014 in Gr. M seit Nov. 2013 mit vollster Zufriedenheit. Freund von mir hat es in Gr. L bei SL von 89 u. 1,95 m. Kann also beide Rahmengrößen direkt auf verschiedenen Trails vergleichen u. würde es auf keinen Fall in L haben wollen.
Pkt.2: Mein besagter Mitstreiter wiegt ohne Kleidung 105 kg u. fährt es ebenfalls seit Nov. 2013, habe seiner Zeit die Bikes zusammen in Koblenz abgeholt. Wir waren z.B. letzte Woche 4 Tage in Slowenien u. ich kann dir sagen, da geht es heiß her. Z.B. Downhillritt von 1.500 m auf 300 m über gröbsten Schotter mit bis zu Topspeed 62 km/h. Bin immer wider begeistert wie stabil das Teil unter solch "grenzwertigen" Bedingungen läuft. Seine DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline mit Conti XKing/Mountainking "Protection"-(stabile Reifenflanken brauchen wir hier) laufen bis heute top.
Also don`t worry hast gute/sichere Wahl getroffen!
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike u. Gruß aus Wien


----------



## MaxMad (6. Mai 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Servus "Mad Max" willkommen im Club!
> Pkt.1: Ich habe eine Schrittlänge 85 cm bei 1,80 m u. fahre mein Nerve AL 29-9.9-2014 in Gr. M seit Nov. 2013 mit vollster Zufriedenheit. Freund von mir hat es in Gr. L bei SL von 89 u. 1,95 m. Kann also beide Rahmengrößen direkt auf verschiedenen Trails vergleichen u. würde es auf keinen Fall in L haben wollen.
> Pkt.2: Mein besagter Mitstreiter wiegt ohne Kleidung 105 kg u. fährt es ebenfalls seit Nov. 2013, habe seiner Zeit die Bikes zusammen in Koblenz abgeholt. Wir waren z.B. letzte Woche 4 Tage in Slowenien u. ich kann dir sagen, da geht es heiß her. Z.B. Downhillritt von 1.500 m auf 300 m über gröbsten Schotter mit bis zu Topspeed 62 km/h. Bin immer wider begeistert wie stabil das Teil unter solch "grenzwertigen" Bedingungen läuft. Seine DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline mit Conti XKing/Mountainking "Protection"-(stabile Reifenflanken brauchen wir hier) laufen bis heute top.
> Also don`t worry hast gute/sichere Wahl getroffen!
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike u. Gruß aus Wien


 
Super, danke für die Info! Damit schwinden die Bedenken nun nahezu gegen Null und die Vorfreude steigt noch mehr!


----------



## MaxMad (6. Mai 2014)

Mal noch ne Frage: Wie ist der normale Ablauf bei Canyon bei einer Bestellung?
Habe direkt nach der Internetbestellung eine automatische Mail mit meiner Bestellnumme bekommen wo angekündigt wurde, dass weitere Mails folgen.
Was wären die nächsten Schritte und wann passieren diese typischerweise? (Mail mit generierter Kundennummer, Bestellung wird bearbeitet, Bestellung wird verschickt?)


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2014)

Wie bereits geschrieben, die Felgen halten das aus wenn man ein wenig aufpasst und die Fahrtechnik stimmt. Wenn ich hier im Forum sehe wie die Jungs rumblasen, müßte es wöchentlich Beschwerden über Felgenbruch geben.

Größe M paßt gut bei Deinen Werten.


----------



## MaxMad (6. Mai 2014)

Muss euch noch ne Frage stellen: Stelle grad nen minimal Tourset zusammen. Welche Ersatzschläuche und Ventile könnt ihr mir für mein Nerve empfehlen? Und wenn ihr grad schon in Empfehllaune seid ;-), wollt mir auch ne neue Minipumpe und Normalpumpe holen. Empfehlungen dazu?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)

MaxMad schrieb:


> Muss euch noch ne Frage stellen: Stelle grad nen minimal Tourset zusammen. Welche Ersatzschläuche und Ventile könnt ihr mir für mein Nerve empfehlen? Und wenn ihr grad schon in Empfehllaune seid ;-), wollt mir auch ne neue Minipumpe und Normalpumpe holen. Empfehlungen dazu?


Meine SelbsterFAHRung und Empfehlung:
Schlauch - Geax Latex 26 Zoll mit SV-Ventil (lässt sich auf 29 Zoll Laufrädern montieren, hat gegenüber Michelin Latex den Vorteil des Gewindes, d.h. Rändelmutter lässt sich aufschrauben)
Pumpe - Blackburn Airstik Longneck Evo 2Stage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2014)

Als Schlauch ist serienmäßig ein Race Schlauch montiert, der ist mit 130gr sehr leicht (die normalen standard haben 220gr). Oder Du gehst auf Tubeless (Ventile liegen bei, Felgenband ist schon montiert, nur noch Milch rein und gut ist). Ansonsten nimm wieder die leichten Schläuche als Ersatz und gut ist.

Pumpe gibt es 2 zur Empfehlung: Topeak Joe Blow als Standpumpe für Zuhause und die Topeak Mountain Rocket Alu für unterwegs. Die ist so klein, die paßt ins Sattelrohr bzw. Sattelstütze. Keiner sieht sie, ist leicht und wird nicht schmutzig. Kann man aber auch überall sonst montieren (Halter dabei).


----------



## MaxMad (6. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Empfehlungen.
Welche von den 20 Topeak Jow Blow Varianten kannst du empfehlen? Und welche Milch?  Dann könnt ich ja die vorhandenen Schläuche erstmal als Ersatz mitführen.


----------



## Scholzi (6. Mai 2014)

MaxMad schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage: Wie ist der normale Ablauf bei Canyon bei einer Bestellung?
> Habe direkt nach der Internetbestellung eine automatische Mail mit meiner Bestellnumme bekommen wo angekündigt wurde, dass weitere Mails folgen.
> Was wären die nächsten Schritte und wann passieren diese typischerweise? (Mail mit generierter Kundennummer, Bestellung wird bearbeitet, Bestellung wird verschickt?)


Ich war wie gesagt Selbstabholer u. wurde mit Terminauswahl innerhalb einer bestimmten KW per mail benachrichtigt. Wenn dein Bike auf Lager, bekommst du als nächtes ein mail, dass es montiert u. anschließend zum Versand vorbereitet wird. Dann noch mal eins wenn es versendet wurde.


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2014)

Das Sport Modell, haben jetzt 3 Leute im Freundeskreis und sind alle sehr zufrieden.

Milch kannst Du die Schwalbe nehmen oder auch andere...such mal hier im Thread, da gibt es Empfehlungen


----------



## Maxmara67 (8. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ... Die ist so klein, die paßt *ins* Sattelrohr bzw. Sattelstütze.



In die Sattelstütze? Bist Du da ganz sicher?


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Ja, weil ich die in meiner Sattelstütze habe ...Ritchey WCS 30.9...paßt...das Bild ist noch vom alten Fahrrad, aber jetzt beim Nerve AL 29 paßt es auch.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/befestigung-von-mini-luftpumpe.601120/#post-10620703


----------



## Scholzi (9. Mai 2014)

MaxMad schrieb:


> Muss euch noch ne Frage stellen: Stelle grad nen minimal Tourset zusammen. Welche Ersatzschläuche und Ventile könnt ihr mir für mein Nerve empfehlen? Und wenn ihr grad schon in Empfehllaune seid ;-), wollt mir auch ne neue Minipumpe und Normalpumpe holen. Empfehlungen dazu?


Hier meine Empfehlungen mit entsprechenden links:
Schlauch: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24497_Schlauch-19A-Extralight.html Standpumpe: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23562_Aircon-6-0-Standpumpe.html Pumpe für unterwegs: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27099_RaceRocket-MT-Minipumpe.html Gabel/Dämpfer-Minipumpe:http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26937_MicroShock-Daempferpumpe.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Der Schwalbe 19A Schlauch hat gegenüber Latex aber nur Nach- und keine Vorteile:
- ist schwerer (140 vs. 130 Gramm)
- ist schmaler
- ist pannenanfälliger
- rollt schlechter
Für die Geax Latexschläuche bezahle ich 9 Euro/Stück.


----------



## Scholzi (9. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe 19A Schlauch hat gegenüber Latex aber nur Nach- und keine Vorteile:
> - ist schwerer (140 vs. 130 Gramm)
> - ist schmaler
> - ist pannenanfälliger
> ...


 Danke für Tip, werde ihn mal raussuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (9. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Schwalbe 19A Schlauch hat gegenüber Latex aber nur Nach- und keine Vorteile:
> - ist schwerer (140 vs. 130 Gramm)
> - ist schmaler
> - ist pannenanfälliger
> ...


 @Trail Surfer, kannst du mir bitte deine Bezugsquelle posten. Finde ihn nur für ca. 12.-/Stk.

Danke u. Gruß


----------



## MaxMad (9. Mai 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer, kannst du mir bitte deine Bezugsquelle posten. Finde ihn nur für ca. 12.-/Stk.
> 
> Danke u. Gruß


 
Ja, wär ich auch interessiert dran. Danke euch beiden auch nochmal für die Tips.
Hab mir von SKS den Klassiker geholt (Rennkompressor), war nur 12€ teurer. Ne Pumpe für unterwegs hab ich ne ganz gute sogar noch im Keller gefunden, spar ich mir also erstmal. Nun also nurnoch paar Schläuche für den Notfall und nen neuen Trinkblasenrucksack 
Gestern bei ner Tour mit meinem alten Bike direkt mal nen fettes Tier volle Wucht ins Auge geflogen...sehe nun entsprechend aus :/ Also sehr leichte Sonnenbrille zum Schutz heut auch erstmal bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/Uvex-Wechselsc...lid=2BRRN838VHC2N&coliid=I3CUCEIKPM6ASO&psc=1 Denke die is ok.

Grad die Versandbestätigung von Canyon bekommen und jede Paketverfolgungs App auf meinem Handy damit gefüttert  Ging ja dann doch ganz flott.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Jungs, ihr habt eine PN


----------



## doncamilo (9. Mai 2014)

Hi, was für Luftdrücke fährt ihr so.
An der Bezugsquelle für den Schlauch währe ich auch interssiert.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Scholzi (10. Mai 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi, was für Luftdrücke fährt ihr so.
> An der Bezugsquelle für den Schlauch währe ich auch interssiert.
> Gruß Peter


 Vorne 1,9 - hinten 2,1 bar. 86 kg ohne kleidung


----------



## kkunath (10. Mai 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Vorne 1,9 - hinten 2,1 bar. 86 kg ohne kleidung



Ich fahre meist mit Kleidung. Muss ich dann den Luftdruck erhöhen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncamilo (10. Mai 2014)

Als ich das Bike abgeholt habe waren bei mir vorn und hinten 2.8 . Ich wiege 68kg und überlege ob das nicht zu viel ist. Bin Anfänger und fahre nur Waldautobahnen. Für Tips währe ich dankbar.
Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Mit-Nervern eine schöne Zeit...wir sind dann mal weg, eine gute Woche Ri. Lago


----------



## rpitz (10. Mai 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Als ich das Bike abgeholt habe waren bei mir vorn und hinten 2.8 . Ich wiege 68kg und überlege ob das nicht zu viel ist. Bin Anfänger und fahre nur Waldautobahnen. Für Tips währe ich dankbar.
> Gruß



Das ist sogar VIEL zu viel.
Auf reinen Asphalttouren kann man mit deinem Gewicht Ca. 2.0/2.4 probieren. Auf Schotter und in echtem Gelände deutlich weniger. Hängt aber auch sehr von Fahrweise und Reifen ab.

Anhaltspunkt: waren gestern auf einer ausgedehnteren Tour am Hausberg, knapp1700hm, teils grobe/verblockte Trails runter, nicht ganz langsam. Mein Nachbar (gleiche Gewichtsklasse wie du, 29er Stumpjumper) hatte vorn 1,45/hinten 1,65 drin. Hat sich _sehr_ zufrieden geäußert über Grip und Kontrolle, und die 8km Heimweg auf Asphalt waren auch kein Problem 

Du wirst aber sicher noch 23 andere Meinungen bekommen. Wenn du mal auf der ersten fiesen fetten Wurzel ausgerutscht bist oder wie ein Gummiball über Felsen hoppelst, erinner dich an meine Worte ;-)

gesendet von meinen Wischfon


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

die drücke die ihr erwähnt, sind die mit schlauch oder tubeless ?

habe jetzt 3 schläuche hinten zerlegt, der original und 2 normale schwalbe schläuche. alle 3 sind durch durchschläge gerissen. hab jetzt das joes no flats set als tubeless-lösung (zumindest hinten erstmal) und frage micht wie viel druck ich da bei ca 75kg reingeben soll.

hier zu hause wird immer stark kritisiert, dass meine reifen so leer wären , hab im moment etwa 2 bar hinten.

vg


----------



## rpitz (11. Mai 2014)

Die von mir oben zitierten waren mit Schlauch und Specialized Purgatory/GroundControl Bereifung.

Selber fuhr ich (84 Kg) schlauchlos 1,1/1,6 Bar auf dieser Tour, flott, mit teils recht scharf kantigen Steinen, allerdings ohne nennenswerte Sprünge.

Das gilt allerdings für die deutlich stabileren Conti TrailKing/MountainKing2 (beide 2,4 Protection). Vor allem der TK hoppelt mit mehr Druck sinnlos herum, der wird erst unter 1,5 Bar geschmeidig und grippt. Dann aber sehr 


gesendet von meinen Wischfon


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

hab die serienbereifung ( 2014er 8.9) und hab mich gewundert als der hinterreifen einfach direkt dicht war, habe ja schon so einige horrorstorys gehört über die reifen aber hat ohne probleme geklappt 

nunja, werde dann mal druck ablassen und sehen was passiert, hab ein wenig angst dass ich mir die felge zerbeule mit zu wenig druck gepaart mit zu agressiver fahrweise


----------



## doncamilo (11. Mai 2014)

@astmonster3000 fährst du die Serienfelgen des Modells 8.9 2014?


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

jop, hab die mavic crossride die dabei waren


----------



## doncamilo (11. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre das gleiche Bike und bin auch am überlegen auf Tubeless umzusatteln.


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...8_1392838487_3fd709a0651befa5c7a9d8cbfa8809e3

hab das zeug benutzt, klappt eigentlich echt gut, musste aber zum nachbar weil ich keinen kompressor hab und die standpumpe nicht gereicht hat. 
wie gesagt, der hinterreifen war eig direkt dicht und hält jetzt die luft auch seit freitag abend, scheint also zu passen. vorne hab ich noch nicht versucht, da ist noch der erste schlauch drin. in der anleitung steht man soll um die 120ml von der flüssigkeit benutzen, meine ist aber fast leer weil doch einiges daneben gegangen ist (weil sich das loch einfach mal direkt zugesetzt hat und ich trotzdem auf die flasche gedrückt hatte), würde also eine zweite flasche von dem zeug, nur zur sicherheit, empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncamilo (11. Mai 2014)

Wieso braucht man da einen Kompressor?


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

hab ne möglichkeit gebraucht möglichst schnell viel druck in den reifen zu bekommen sodass er sich aufbläht und an die felge legt, mit der pumpe war die luft schneller raus als ich sie rein bekommen hab


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man da einen Kompressor?



Wenn Du ne sehr gute Standpumpe hast die schnell viel Luft drückt, dann geht das auch ohne Kompressor. Ansonsten braucht es an der Tankstelle so ein Luftprüfer / Befüller oder nen kleinen Kompressor Zuhause weil die Flanken des Reifen auf das Felgenhorn gedrückt werden müssen. Das ist so bei tubeless. Eigentlich braucht es noch nicht mal Milch für tubeless. Die dient ja nur zum langfristigen abdichten. Wer jedes mal vor einer Tour Luft auf den Reifen pumpt kann sich die Milch sparen. Dafür haste dann Pech wenn sich unterwegs nen Dorn reindrückt. Also dann doch lieber wieder Milch einfüllen die im Laufe der Zeit (2-4 Monate) eintrocknet und wieder aufgefüllt werden muß...

Schau Dir mal ein paar Videos dazu an...


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

man muss das zeug nochmal nachfüllen ?


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2014)

na klar. Die Milch trocknet ja an der Luft und dichtet ab. Das ist ja ihre Aufgabe um Löcher zu stopfen. Und im Reifen ist ja nun auch Luft. Also trocknet die Milch im Laufe der Zeit aus und hinterläßt einen weißen Film. Und somit hast Du keinen Pannenschutz mehr. Also muß die Milch nachgefüllt werden. Daher muß der Reifen alle paar Monate an einer Stelle von der Felge zum Überprüfen wieviel Milch noch drin ist. Und dann etwas nachfüllen. Wie oft nachgefüllt werden muß ist Erfahrungssache und hängt mit der Milch und dem Reifen zusammen (wie dicht er ab Werk ist).

Daher hat man auch nur bei der ersten Befüllung ein Gewichtsvorteil bzgl. tubeless/schlauch. Aber die besseren Fahreigenschaften bleiben natürlich nach wie vor.


----------



## astmonster3000 (11. Mai 2014)

na dann muss ich mir wohl wirklich nen kompressor zulegen, wobei die idee mit der tankstelle auch super ist. 

bin mal gespannt ob ich viel merke, auf der kleinen einrolltour von 5km war zu wenig gelände und zu wenig schnelle stellen um einen unterschied feststellen zu können


----------



## doncamilo (11. Mai 2014)

Dann bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt. Ich hoffe du hältst uns
auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## joe1702 (11. Mai 2014)

Habe bei mein Hinterrad wieder auf Schlauch zurück gerüstet. Hat zum einen nicht richtig dicht gehalten. Dies war aber nicht das Problem, da die Luft erst nach ein paar Tagen langsam entwich. Hatte eher das Problem, dass der Reifen immer sehr stark gewalkt (schreibt man das so?) und in schneller kurven hat es mir dann ein mal den Reifen runter gezogen, war nicht sehr angenehm  

Vorne ist noch Tubeless und passt alles. 

Habe/hatte hinten immer noch den original Reifen und vorne auch


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2014)

starkes walken machen oftmals die reifen die nicht offiziell tubeless zugelassen sind.tubeless reifen sind oft die mit zusätzlicher protection.diese haben dann eine stärkere seitenwand / karkasse und sind somit stabiler und walken weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (12. Mai 2014)

wasfürnen druck hast du denn damals tubeless gefahren ?


----------



## joe1702 (12. Mai 2014)

Habe 2,5-3 bar drauf gehabt. 

Wenn man nun einen protection fährt ist dich der Gewichts Vorteil wieder dahin. 

Sieht man dagegen den ultra Light Schlauch von Schwalbe und den werksseitigen race Sport Reifen, dann ist man fast leichter unterwegs. 

Mal von der pannensicherheit abgesehen.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Mai 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Habe 2,5-3 bar drauf gehabt.



Mit so einem hohen Druck hat man natürlich mit Tubeless auch keinerlei Vorteile mehr gegenüber Schlauch. Ich fahr ja selbst mit Schlauch nur ca 1,3 - 1,5 Bar im Gelände und der Vorteil von Tubeless ist ja das man noch niedriger gehen kann ohne Snakebits. 3 Bar fahre ich noch nicht mal auf der Straße, geschweige denn im Gelände. Aber Tubeless fahre ich auch nicht mehr, das war mir zuviel Stress. Latex Schlauch tuts auch super..


----------



## joe1702 (12. Mai 2014)

Dann hat der Reifen nur noch gewalkt 
Das fahrverhalten - wenn man es überhaupt noch so nennen konnte - war mehr als gruselig. Vor allem in den kurven


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Mai 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Dann hat der Reifen nur noch gewalkt
> Das fahrverhalten - wenn man es überhaupt noch so nennen konnte - war mehr als gruselig. Vor allem in den kurven


 
Was für ein Reifen war das denn? Evtl. war er auch nicht ganz korrekt (mittig) auf die Felge gezogen und hat auf der Felge geeiert? Oder die Felge ist einfach nur sehr, sehr schmall?

MTB Reifen sind für niedrige Drücke gebaut, wie hier schon ne Seite vorher erwähnt wurde haben z.B. die Contis erst bei niedrigem Druck brauchbaren Grip.


----------



## Dinocek (12. Mai 2014)

joe1702 schrieb:


> Dann hat der Reifen nur noch gewalkt
> Das fahrverhalten - wenn man es überhaupt noch so nennen konnte - war mehr als gruselig. Vor allem in den kurven



kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da alles mit rechten dingen zugeht
wie breit ist denn deine felge?
mit was misst du denn deinen luftdruck?

ich fahr aufm nerve und auf meinem speci enduro tubeless!
sogar wenns richtig ruppig wird hatte ich noch nie probleme; fahr 1,2/1,6 bar , auch am enduro!

ach ja, das hier ist ne gute alternative zu einem richtigen kompressor:

www.lidl.de/de/parkside-kompressor-pkz-180-a1/p173467-c9742

hat n kumpel von mir und hat mich echt überrascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2014)

Einen Kompressor Selbstbau findet man hier...und das klappt echt gut !  Druck drauf und per Benzinhahn (oder was auch immer man so im Baumarkt findet) den Druck blitzartig komplett in den Reifen lassen...schwups rutscht der Reifen auf das Felgenhorn.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tubeless-kit-fuer-normale-reifen.125058/page-135


----------



## Dinocek (12. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Einen Kompressor Selbstbau findet man hier...und das klappt echt gut !  Druck drauf und per Benzinhahn (oder was auch immer man so im Baumarkt findet) den Druck blitzartig komplett in den Reifen lassen...schwups rutscht der Reifen auf das Felgenhorn.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tubeless-kit-fuer-normale-reifen.125058/page-135


geiiiiiiiiiiil!
super idee!


----------



## joe1702 (13. Mai 2014)

Dinocek schrieb:


> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da alles mit rechten dingen zugeht
> wie breit ist denn deine felge?



Es war der original race Sport xking von conti. Dieser Reifen ist offiziell ja nicht für Tubeless. Die Milch hat den aber gut abgedichtet 

 und die Felge Ist auch dir original vom 9.9

@filiale hat ja schon erwähnt, dass die Tubeless ready Reifen immer etwas verstärkt sind. Dann Taucht das Problem wohl nicht auf 

Vorne ist mit der original Bereifung Alles tiptop mit der Milch.


----------



## Dinocek (13. Mai 2014)

ich weiß nicht, wie breit die felge oder der reifen ist.
meine einzige vermutung wäre gewesen, dass du für deine felge zu breite reifen fährst.
allerdings bekommst du glaub ich kein derart krasses missverhältnis hin, dass das zu den von dir beschriebenen problemen kommt...


----------



## ichbinstom (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute und "mit-Nerver"
Ich hatte ja, wie in post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-124#post-11922751 erwähnt,
Probleme mit meinem Fahrwerk. sogenannte "WTF Stellung"
Habe nun Dämpfer und Gabel von Toxo retour bekommen. Beim Dämpfer wurde nur die Anschlagschraube für den Blauen Hebel erneuert.
Bei der Gabel war laut beiliegenden bericht der "Climb Modus" defekt. Es wurde eine Neue 2014 FIT Kartusche eingebaut.
Hab gestern dann noch eine kleine Runde gedreht und muss sagen: Es hat sich gelohnt die Gabel einzusenden. 
Die Gabel spricht viel weicher und sensibler an und die Unterschiede zwischen den Modi C-T-D sind enorm. Auch das Feedback vom 
Boden ist spürbar besser. Im "Climb Modus" lässt sich die Gabel nur wenig bis gar nicht einfedern, was vorher nicht so war. Konnte von Anfang an im C-Mode etwa 1-1,5 cm einfedern. Im T-Mode ist die Gabel schön weich und gibt fast den ganzen Federweg frei. Im D-Mode spricht das ganze noch einen Tick sensibler an und der gesamte Federweg wir benutzt. Natürlich muss ich das Fahrwerk noch perfekt abstimmen da ich die "alten Werte" von der 2013 FIT Kartusche übernommen habe. Aber auch mit diesen Werten funktioniert die Gabel schon deutlich besser als zuvor. 
Wer auch ein Nerve aus 2013 hat und Probleme mir dem Fahrwerk oder der FIT Kartusche hat sollte sich überlegen die Gabel einzusenden.
Der Kartuschentausch von 2013 auf 2014 lohnt sich


----------



## timehunter (13. Mai 2014)

@ichbinstom 

Wie lange hat das Ganze nun gedauert, also vom Einsenden bis Rücklieferung?

gruss


----------



## ichbinstom (13. Mai 2014)

Verschickt Hab die die Teile am 29.04. per DPD. Die Gabel war am Freitag 09.05 wieder retour und der Dämpfer am 12.05.
Hat mich keinen Cent gekostet. Nur die Frachtkosten vom versenden.


----------



## timehunter (13. Mai 2014)

Ah okay..das ist ja noch i.O.

Habe auch schon länger das Gefühl, irgendwas passt mit meiner Gabel nicht.
Seitdem ich das Bike bei Canyon abgeholt habe, ließ ich die Einstellung, jedoch war nix mit sensiblen Ansprechverhalten.
Bei Canyon sagte man mir, die Gabel fährt sich noch ein und spricht dann besser an. Ok, im Winter kam ich nicht viel zum Fahren.

Ansprechverhalten:
D - Gut
T - so gut wie garnicht
C -  """"""

Mein altes HT hatte die Reba und da klappte alles.

Seid Deinem Video, bin ich nun skeptisch, da auch ich den Decend-Mode überdrehen kann, nur minimal, aber es geht.
Habe mir erstmal keinen Kopf darüber gemacht und letztes WE mit der Gabelpumpe ein wenig hantiert, so wirklich fruchten will es
nicht. Kann ja nicht nur im D-Mode fahren, um ein entsprechendes Verhalten der Gabel zu bek.

Auf dem Trail ließ ich dann ein wenig Luft aus der Gabel u sie sprach noch besser an, jedoch kam auch das Gabelöl(blau) mit raus.
Ist das normal?
Druck habe ich nach der Tour nicht gemessen, hatte vorher immer so um die 5bar bei 76kg Körpergewicht.

Bike ist aus Okt'13, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal reklamieren.


----------



## ichbinstom (13. Mai 2014)

@timehunter 

solltest du auf jeden fall machen. wie gesagt hat sich die Performance meiner Gabel enorm verbessert. Ich habe jetzt die gewünschten 3 Stellungen und überdrehen ist nicht. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Bei der alten Kartusche war die Stellung des Hebels im C-Mode bei 6 Uhr
bei der neuen 2014 Kartusche ist der Hebel irgendwo zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr (Halb 5).



timehunter schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail ließ ich dann ein wenig Luft aus der Gabel u sie sprach noch besser an, jedoch kam auch das Gabelöl(blau) mit raus.
> Ist das normal?



Bei mir kommt nur Blaues Öl wenn Ich direkt das Ventil an der Gabel drücke. Wenn Ich druck über die Pumpe ablasse kommt nix mit.



timehunter schrieb:


> Bike ist aus Okt'13, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal reklamieren.



Mein Bike ist auch Okt. 2013. Vielleicht gab es mal eine schlechte Charge bei den Kartuschen ??
Was du noch machen kannst ist ein kleines Gabelservice. Es ist ja vom Werk aus ziemlich wenig Öl in der Gabel.
Hab das auch gemacht ist ziemlich easy und das Ansprechverhalten wird auch besser, Weicher und es hakelt nicht mehr 
so stark. Da gibts eine Gute Anleitung von Filliale hier im Thread.

Ich würde die Gabel unbedingt einsenden. Ist sicher nicht von Vorteil mit eine kaputten Gabel unterwegs zu sein. Und wie
erwähnt kostet das ganze nix. Ist ein ja ein Garantie Fall.


----------



## timehunter (13. Mai 2014)

Danke..werd das wohl in Angriff nehmen

Öl kam nur beim Ablassen von Luft ohne Pumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2014)

Da darf kein blaues Öl aus dem Luftventil rauskommen wenn Du Luft abläßt.


----------



## timehunter (13. Mai 2014)

Hmm ok, dann ist vielleicht doch was Faul..

Welchen Weg gehe ich denn, also über TOXO direkt oder aber vorher nach Canyon wegen Garantie?
Bei Toxo muss man sich doch zuerst online anmelden, soweit ich weiß?!

Müsste ja eh zu einem örtlichen Händler, der mir die Gabel ausbaut, hab sowas noch nie gemacht.
Ausbau geht vielleicht noch, aber alles wieder zusammen zu bauen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Mai 2014)

timehunter schrieb:


> Hmm ok, dann ist vielleicht doch was Faul..
> 
> Welchen Weg gehe ich denn, also über TOXO direkt oder aber vorher nach Canyon wegen Garantie?
> Bei Toxo muss man sich doch zuerst online anmelden, soweit ich weiß?!
> ...



Das schaffst du auch allein. Zur Not holst du dir für wenige Euro die Werkstatt-App vom Mountainbike-Magazin, da kannst du alles nachmachen.


----------



## timehunter (13. Mai 2014)

@Rothaarsteiger 
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr

Zumal ich 31.05./01.06. am Rothaarsteig bin


----------



## ichbinstom (13. Mai 2014)

Direkt zu Toxo. Nein musst dich nicht online Anmelden. Nur das Service Anmeldeformular downloaden, richtig ausfüllen, Rechnungskopie von Canyon beipacken, In einen Karton einpacken und ab dafür.

Gabel ausbauen ist keine Hexerei man benötigt nur Inbusschlüssel viel. einen Seitenschneider wenn der Tachonehmer mit Kabelbinder befestigt ist.

Aber das solltest du schaffen wenn du nicht zwei linke Hände hast.


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du über Canyon gehst dauert es 4 Wochen. Die schicken es dann weiter an Toxo. Die "Vermittlung" dauert Zeit.

Direkt zu Toxo geht fix, Kopie der original Rechnung der Fahrrades beilegen und eine Problembeschreibung in Schriftform beilegen, anmelden mußte Dich nicht, nur mal kurz anrufen und den Sachverhalt abklären. Dann haste die Gabel schnell wieder in der Hand.

Um die Gabel aus- und einzubauen gibt es tausende Anleitungen im Netz. Genau genommen sind es auch nur 6 Schrauben (3 am Vorbau, 2 am Bremssattel und 1 für die Zughalterung an der Gabel). Ein Könner macht den Ausbau in 2-3 Minuten. Das bekommt jeder hin, notfalls dauert es eben 15 Minuten, egal, aber dafür fährt man nicht zum Händler...


----------



## MaxMad (13. Mai 2014)

Servus,

sooo nu isses da. Sonntag bestellt, Freitag war es bei DHL im Startpaketzentrum und heut morgen angekommen. Wäre Neuwied mit manueller Abfertigung nich eins der langsameren Paketzentren hätt es auch schon Samstag da sein können. Da lob ich mir Aschheim, wo noch nie was von mir länger als 1 Tag lag.

Aber zum Bike. Konnt wie gesagt noch keine ausgiebe Testrunde fahren, nur paar Meter vorm Haus um das gröbste zu checken bis der Regen wieder losging. Soweit scheint alles ok und auf den ersten Metern fühlte ich mich auf M schon sehr wohl  Wenn es interessiert kann ich gerne nach den ersten Ausfahrten noch was berichten.

Kurz ein paar Fragen was mir aufgefallen ist:

1. Beim Rückwärtstreten liegt die Kette beim Umwerfer "auf" und klackt/schleift dadurch etwas. Ist das Ok, oder muss man das einstellen? Vorwärts unter Spannung hör ich nichts. Im Montagestand liegt die Kette auch meiner Meinung nach auf dem kleineren Blatt und dem kleinsten Ritzel am Umwerfer ganz leicht an. Ok so?

2. Komischerweise war bei der "XT Shadow" der Hebel auf Off. Er lies sich auch nicht einfach hoch auf On stellen, da er Rahmen da im Weg war. Erst als ich das Schaltwerk etwas nach vorne getan hab konnt ich es auf On stellen. Denke mal spricht so nichts gegen, oder war das Absicht, dass der auf Off steht?


3. Bei der 15QR Steckachse sollte ich da etwas Antiseize ins Gewinde machen?

4. Dämpfer/Gabel einstellen: (noch nie Dämpfer gehabt) Zum SAG Einstellen sollte ich die Dämpfer/Gabel in Descent Modus und die Zugstufe mittig stellen? Dann draufsetzen, ausrechnen und anpassen, richtig? Fand das der Dämpfer erstmal nicht wirklich nachgelassen hat. Der bleibt befüllt während dem Transport, richtig? Nur in die Gabel müssen erstmal 100PSI? Fand die Gabel ging etwas "hakelig" wieder zurück und nicht flüssig. Aber denke das muss sich erst einfahren?!

Danach muss ich nur noch Zugstufe einstellen und sonst geht da nichts mehr, oder? Weil in den Anleitungen teils was von Highspeed Druckstufe und Low Value, ... steht.

Könnt ihr mir eure Drücke der Gabel/Dämpfer mal nennen mit eurem Gewicht? Um mich bissel zu orientieren?

Danke! 

Gruss
Max


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2014)

MaxMad schrieb:


> 1. Beim Rückwärtstreten liegt die Kette beim Umwerfer "auf" und klackt/schleift dadurch etwas. Ist das Ok, oder muss man das einstellen? Vorwärts unter Spannung hör ich nichts. Im Montagestand liegt die Kette auch meiner Meinung nach auf dem kleineren Blatt und dem kleinsten Ritzel am Umwerfer ganz leicht an. Ok so?



ja ok so weil du so nie fahren wirst ! dadurch läuft die kette komplett schräg und das ist nicht sehr gesund, das solltest du so nicht tun. es besteht die gefahr von abbrechenden zähnen wenn du so unter großer last schaltest und der verscheiß ist wesentlich höher als bei einer weitestgehenden gerade laufenden kette. daher ist es auch normal das die kette bei so extremer "schräglage" schleift.



MaxMad schrieb:


> 2. Komischerweise war bei der "XT Shadow" der Hebel auf Off. Er lies sich auch nicht einfach hoch auf On stellen, da er Rahmen da im Weg war. Erst als ich das Schaltwerk etwas nach vorne getan hab konnt ich es auf On stellen. Denke mal spricht so nichts gegen, oder war das Absicht, dass der auf Off steht?



hat wohl der mechaniker so eingestellt bei der montage.




MaxMad schrieb:


> 3. Bei der 15QR Steckachse sollte ich da etwas Antiseize ins Gewinde machen?



nicht notwendig, da sollte schon ganz leicht fett drauf sein.



MaxMad schrieb:


> 4. Dämpfer/Gabel einstellen: (noch nie Dämpfer gehabt) Zum SAG Einstellen sollte ich die Dämpfer/Gabel in Descent Modus und die Zugstufe mittig stellen? Dann draufsetzen, ausrechnen und anpassen, richtig? Fand das der Dämpfer erstmal nicht wirklich nachgelassen hat. Der bleibt befüllt während dem Transport, richtig? Nur in die Gabel müssen erstmal 100PSI? Fand die Gabel ging etwas "hakelig" wieder zurück und nicht flüssig. Aber denke das muss sich erst einfahren?!



die federelemente sind im neuzustand immer etwas hackelig und holzig, die brauchen erstmal ein paar km bis sie sauber laufen. hat aber nix mit dem SAG einstellen zu tun. deine vorgehenseweise ist soweit korrekt. Luft ist natürlich während des transport drin. die wird nie rausgemacht die luft, die bleibt immer drin. wieviel luft die gabel braucht kannst du bei fox auf der homepage (google) finden. beim dämpfer findet man dazu nix, fange mal mit 5bar an und arbeite dich vor. das braucht dann 3-4 sitzproben und du hast den wert. in den kommenden wochen wirste sicherlich noch etwas anpassen müssen, abhängig von deinen vorlieben. ich habs eher etwas strammer und somit nur 10% SAG. aber jeder wie er mag.



MaxMad schrieb:


> Danach muss ich nur noch Zugstufe einstellen und sonst geht da nichts mehr, oder? Weil in den Anleitungen teils was von Highspeed Druckstufe und Low Value, ... steht.



Zugstufe stellt man unterwegs ein, im stand merkste zwar den unterschied zwischen auf und zu, aber während der tour bekommt man ein besseres gefühl dafür.



MaxMad schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eure Drücke der Gabel/Dämpfer mal nennen mit eurem Gewicht? Um mich bissel zu orientieren?



falscher ansatz, was wiegst du denn ? wie gesagt, gabeldruck auf der homepage ermitteln, dämpfer geht nur durch probieren.



MaxMad schrieb:


> Danke!



bitte


----------



## Deleted 308189 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin Ralph und 38 Jahre.

Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, da ich mich für ein Nerve AL 29 9.9 interessiere. Canyon deshalb, da ich in den letzten Wochen vergeblich die Händler in meiner Gegend besucht habe. I.d.R. waren die für mich interessanten Modelle nicht in meiner Größe vorhanden (wohne im ländlichen Raum).
Das einzige Rad welches ich wirklich testen könnte ist ein "Cube Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29" in "M" (soll nächste Woche im Laden eintreffen), allerdings agt es mir nicht so zu, da ich keine Carbon-Rahmen möchte.

Zu Canyon komme ich nicht, da doch sehr weit weg.

Mein Fahrprofil ist ca. 70% Strasse (wegen Familie) und 30% Wald- und Feldwege. Das Profil möchte ich jedoch durch das neue Rad etwas in Richtung Wald und Wiese verschieben. Mein Crosser ist mir dafür leider etwas zu groß und schwer.

Ich bin 1,75 m "groß", wiege 95 KG. Schrittlänge ca. 80 cm, Armlänge ca. 62 cm, Torso ca. 65 cm.

Laut Canyon-Rechner soll das ein Rahmen Größe "S" sein. Ich scheine jedoch genau auf der Grenze zu liegen. Händler haben mir bisher eher zu "M" geraten. Im Netz finde ich hierzu zwar ein paar Meinungen, jedoch eher widersprüchliche.
Mir kommen hierbei bedenken bzgl. "Gehänge"-Freiheit.

Da ich keine Erfahrungen bzgl. Fahrrädern habe (mein jetziges Giant hält seit 15 Jahren, davor war ich Fussgänger bzw. Kinderrad-Fahrer) kann ich auch Relationen anderer Fahrer nur schlecht einschätzen ("Bin 1,86m, SL 87, und habe "L" kann ich also schlecht einordnen).


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxMad (16. Mai 2014)

CanDrive schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Ralph und 38 Jahre.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

da dir bisher niemand geantwortet hab, versuch ichs mal:
Bin 1,81 mit SL 84 und gleicher Armlänge und Torso wie du und habe das M. Für mich passt die Größe perfekt. Ich vermute der Rechner hat bei dir S ausgespuckt wegen deiner SL. Die ist auch bei mir mit M find ich relativ knapp..also wenn ich vom Sattel absteige, hängt das Oberrohr am Geächt. Ansonsten habe ich aber leichten Überstand beim Sattel bei optimaler Position. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies bei dir dann knapp wird.
Hast mal bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob dort eher S mit ggfs. anderem Vorbau empfohlen wird oder doch M bzw. ab wann der Rechner anfängt M auszuspucken (ggfs. schon bei SL 81)?

Bin davor bei nem Händler nur das Cube AMS 120 Race in 19" testgefahren und kam damit garnicht klar. Beim Canyon merke ich vom Handling nicht, dass da 29" Räder dran sind...das ist so geil leicht, wendig...einfach das perfekte Bike (für mich). Es ist besser als ich mir erträumt hätte. So gesehen empfehle ich dir, bleib am Ball bei Canyon und riskier sonst doch mal den Aufwand für eine Probefahrt (wie weit wohnste weg? Falls du aus dem Süden kommst, schreib mal ne PM..vl bist ja nicht weit weg von mir und könntest mal probesitzen?)

Servus


----------



## Hillside (16. Mai 2014)

CanDrive schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,75 m "groß", wiege 95 KG. Schrittlänge ca. 80 cm, Armlänge ca. 62 cm, Torso ca. 65 cm.
> 
> Laut Canyon-Rechner soll das ein Rahmen Größe "S" sein. Ich scheine jedoch genau auf der Grenze zu liegen. Händler haben mir bisher eher zu "M" geraten. Im Netz finde ich hierzu zwar ein paar Meinungen, jedoch eher widersprüchliche.



Der Canyon-Rechner geht nur nach der Schrittlänge. Der Rechner springt dann z. B. bei 88cm von M auf L (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Wichtig für die richtige Rahmengröße sind aber auch andere Faktoren. Ich (185, 90er SL), habe das Nerve AL 9.9 SL in L. Ich habe den Vorbau von 90 auf 70 verringert. Die Rahmengröße hängt natürlich auch von der persönlichen Präferenz ab. Manche fahren lieber sportlich-gestreckt, andere lieber kompakt. Mit einem längeren bzw. kürzeren Vorbau kann man normalerweise in der Oberrohrlänge und im Reach eine Rahmengröße ausgleichen, wenn die Geo ansonsten (Länge Sitzrohr, z. B.) stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 308189 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Zu Canyon fahren geht nicht so gut. Ich wohne zwar "nur" 500 km entfernt, bin jedoch unter der Woche beruflich im Ausland.

Der Canyon Rechner schaltet bei einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm auf "M" um. Naja, mit Schuhen kommen ja auch noch mal 1 cm drauf, dürfte also einigermaßen aufgehen.

Canyon selbst war sich auch nicht so sicher. Per Email (habe nur meine Daten gemailt) empfahl man eher "M". Am Telefon empfahl man auch eher "M", evtl. mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (sei besser als "S" mit längerem Vorbau). Die Überstandshöhe könnte evtl. knapp werden, jedoch bei meinem Fahrprofil eher nicht ganz so wichtig. Außerdem ist "S" ja auch nur 1 cm tiefer.

Mein Crosser hat Größe "21,5", allerdings dürfte hier die Rahmengeometrie eher Richtung  Rennrad gehen (ist mir doch eher etwas zu groß ).

Ich hab mir mal ein Bike in M bestellt. Leider passt der Liefertermin auf der Website nicht mit dem Termin auf der Bestätigung zusammen. Das 9.9 SL hätte mir auch besser gefallen wenn die bescheidenen LR nicht wären.


----------



## Tymotee (16. Mai 2014)

CanDrive schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zu Canyon fahren geht nicht so gut. Ich wohne zwar "nur" 500 km entfernt, bin jedoch unter der Woche beruflich im Ausland.
> 
> ...



Gut zu lesen habe fast die gleichen Maße wie du und war auch unschlüssig was ich bestellen soll ob M oder S. Werde dann wohl auch M Bestellen.
Bin noch am überlegen zwischen dem 8.9.& 9.9. Profil ist denke ziemliche gleich wie das von CanDrive. Lohnen da die 500€ mehr? Hauptunterschied sind die Bremsen oder?


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2014)

Bremsen, Felgen, Cockpit, 2 fach, auf jeden Fall das Geld wert wenn man nicht mehr basteln will


----------



## doncamilo (16. Mai 2014)

Wieso ist 2 fach besser als 3 fach? Ich denke du meinst damit die Kettenblätter. Stand auch vor der Entscheidung 8.9 oder 9.9. Entschied mich dann für das 8.9 wegen dem Metor grau. Schwarz wollte ich nicht und das Grau beim 9.9 sieht wie ne Grundierung aus. Dann lieber basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tymotee (16. Mai 2014)

Ja farblich gefällt mir das 8.9auch besser und 500€ sind jetzt ja auch nicht wenig.

So habe das 8.9 jetzt bestellt. Liefertermin wohl enden Juni. Naja im Moment ist es eh nur am regnen bzw. schneien. Da will man eh nicht aufs Bike


----------



## paskalle (17. Mai 2014)

CanDrive schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zu Canyon fahren geht nicht so gut. Ich wohne zwar "nur" 500 km entfernt, bin jedoch unter der Woche beruflich im Ausland.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du den Kaufpreis für eine gewisse Zeit überbrücken kannst ginge auch die Variante das Bike in S und M zu bestellen und je nach dem welches Dir eher zusagt das andere zurücksenden und sich den KP erstatten lassen....


----------



## paskalle (17. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Tymotee (17. Mai 2014)

Das wäre mir zu viel Aufwand mit zurückschicken und so. Wenn ich auf dem M sitze und merke das es nicht passt kann ich ja immer noch das S bestellen.


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Wieso ist 2 fach besser als 3 fach? Ich denke du meinst damit die Kettenblätter. Stand auch vor der Entscheidung 8.9 oder 9.9. Entschied mich dann für das 8.9 wegen dem Metor grau. Schwarz wollte ich nicht und das Grau beim 9.9 sieht wie ne Grundierung aus. Dann lieber basteln.



Ich habe nie behauptet das 2 fach besser ist , wo soll das stehen ? Ich habe nur die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Modellen aufgezählt. Und da sollte man nichts unterschlagen denn irgendwo muß der Preis von 500 Euro ja herkommen.
Ob 2 fach besser ist ...nun, zumindest wiegt es etwas weniger und man hat weniger Überschneidungen. Ob das besser ist muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Fakt ist, das 9.9 ist ein Kracher für dieses Geld. Da kommt man mit nachrüsten vom 8.9 niemals hin. Aber ich kann es auch verstehen daß man sich auch nach der Farbe richtet.


----------



## Tymotee (17. Mai 2014)

Ich denke für meine Einsteigeranspüche reicht das 8.9 bzw. Von man vorher nur Bauhaus Fahrräder hatte wird man wohl eh voll begeistert sein. Und dann ist ja bald schon wieder weinachten und wenn was fehlt am bike wird dann verbessert.


----------



## paskalle (18. Mai 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zu viel Aufwand mit zurückschicken und so. Wenn ich auf dem M sitze und merke das es nicht passt kann ich ja immer noch das S bestellen.


Dagegen spräche die Tatsache frustriert zu sein wenn es doch die falsche Größe ist, neuer Liefertermin ? und keine Möglichkeit des direkten Vergleiches. 

Habe mit 400 km bis Koblenz nicht viel weniger Strecke. Das hat sich seinerzeit aber mehr als bezahlt gemacht zumal ich zwischen Nerve AL, Nerve AL29 und Nerve AM am schwanken war...

Viel Glück ;-)


----------



## Deleted 308189 (18. Mai 2014)

paskalle schrieb:


> Dagegen spräche die Tatsache frustriert zu sein wenn es doch die falsche Größe ist, neuer Liefertermin ? und keine Möglichkeit des direkten Vergleiches.
> 
> Habe mit 400 km bis Koblenz nicht viel weniger Strecke. Das hat sich seinerzeit aber mehr als bezahlt gemacht zumal ich zwischen Nerve AL, Nerve AL29 und Nerve AM am schwanken war...
> 
> Viel Glück ;-)



Bei mir ist die Fahrt zu Canyon leider nicht drinnen. Die 500 km wären nicht das Problem. Ich komme am Wochenende von der Arbeit nach Hause und bin froh, wenn ich die 2 verfügbaren Tage mit meiner Familie verbringen kann. Das wird sich noch bis in den Herbst ziehen.

Die Rahmenunterschiede spielen sich auch im cm-Bereich ab (2 cm längeres Oberrohr, 1 cm längerer Vorbau), die Überstandshöhe ist sogar nur 1 cm höher (halbe Fingerbreite). Ich denke, mit 'nem kürzeren Vorbau hat man noch etwas Luft.

Wenn es nicht passt, wird es halt zurückgeschickt. Da mein altes Rad noch funktioniert bin ich auch nicht sofort darauf angewiesen. Allerdings hat sich meine Arbeitssituation leider auch auf mein Gewicht bezogen. Durch Stress nimmt man leider nicht ab


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2014)

CanDrive schrieb:


> Durch Stress nimmt man leider nicht ab



Das kommt darauf an was man dann ißt  (wir haben diese Diskussion auch gerade Zuhause)


----------



## Tymotee (18. Mai 2014)

Ich esse dann immer Gummibärchen  aber noch merke ich zum Glück nichts bleibendes davon auch wenn meine Frau mir das immer wieder prophezeit das ich das bald alles nicht mehr los werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxnie (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle Forumsmitglieder!
Laut Canyon Homepage liegt die maximale Reifenbreite bei den aktuellen Nerve AL 29 (ab 2014) bei 2.25 Zoll. 
Hat jemand von euch schon mal versucht ob auch 2.35 Zoll breite Reifen passen? Wenn ja, wieviel Abstand ist dann noch zum Rahmen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Scholzi (24. Mai 2014)

maxnie schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Forumsmitglieder!
> Laut Canyon Homepage liegt die maximale Reifenbreite bei den aktuellen Nerve AL 29 (ab 2014) bei 2.25 Zoll.
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal versucht ob auch 2.35 Zoll breite Reifen passen? Wenn ja, wieviel Abstand ist dann noch zum Rahmen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Hallo,
fahre z.Zt. auf Nerve AL 29-9.9 2014 Conti XKing Protection 2.4 ohne Probleme. links/rechts/oben min. 6 mm Abstand zum Rahmen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2014)

Fährt irgendjemand im Nerve AL 29 eine RS Revelation RCT3 mit 130mm Federweg?


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2014)

Wie jetzt, doch kein Spectral mehr  Lieber das Nerve aufrüsten


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2014)

Das Nerve wird definitiv vorne auf Rock Shox umgerüstet, und zwar mit einer Gabel die kompatibel zu meinem nächsten Bike - einem 650B mit vorne 29er Gabel und Laufrad - sein wird  
Die Revelation 130 ließe sich mit Air Shaft noch auf 140mm umrüsten, für die Pike 140 gibt es aktuell noch keinen passenden Air Shaft auf 130mm weshalb es hier entweder warten oder Revelation heißt...Lord Helmchen meinte aber etwas von wegen Juli.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2014)

hhhmmm, welchen Rahmen Du wohl dafür nehmen wirst ? Ein 29er Rahmen und hinten 650B Laufrad ? Umgekehrt ginge natürlich auch wenn Du jetzt schon ne neue 29" RS kaufst. Egal wie rum, das ändert die Geo schon enorm...ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2014)

Aktueller Favorit ist der hier in L:
http://www.pygaindustries.com/onetwenty650.html
Winkel würden sich um 1,5 Grad reduzieren, wenn eine Pike 29 mit 140mm Federweg verbaut würde. Tendenz geht aber zur 130er...kann man aber immer noch gegenseitig testen, wenn der Air Shaft verfügbar sein wird.

Ich will das Projekt auf jeden Fall durchziehen, aber wie gesagt, der Rahmen ist noch nicht fix. Beim Pyga passt mir die Geo für den Umbau jedenfalls besser als beim Spectral.

Jedenfalls würde ich die längere Gabel schon mal im Nerve testen, müsste dann aber laut meiner Berechnung statt des 70mm/-6° Vorbau auf einen mit 75 oder 80mm/-17° wechseln, um 19mm mehr Einbauhöhe auszugleichen.
Dann würde ich gleichzeitig er-fahren, wie der flachere Sitzwinkel sich beim bergauffahren auswirkt.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (24. Mai 2014)

MaxMad schrieb:


> 1. Beim Rückwärtstreten liegt die Kette beim Umwerfer "auf" und klackt/schleift dadurch etwas. Ist das Ok, oder muss man das einstellen? Vorwärts unter Spannung hör ich nichts. Im Montagestand liegt die Kette auch meiner Meinung nach auf dem kleineren Blatt und dem kleinsten Ritzel am Umwerfer ganz leicht an. Ok so?
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Max



Hallo Max,

auch wenn man "klein-klein" nicht fahren sollte, muss die Kette frei laufen.
Überprüfe mal, ob die Kette für Dein Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht zu lang ist und damit nicht genügend Vorspannung durch das Schaltwerk hat.
Bei meinem Bike war die Kette auch zu lang.

Als Kettenlängenrechner kannst Du z.B. den hier nehmen:
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/kettenlaenge-berechnen

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> hhhmmm, welchen Rahmen Du wohl dafür nehmen wirst ? Ein 29er Rahmen und hinten 650B Laufrad ? Umgekehrt ginge natürlich...ich bin mal gespannt


Wenn es eine Kettenstrebenlänge um 430mm und ein eher kürzerer Radstand werden soll, damit es insgesamt agiler und wendiger wird, spricht das gegen 29 Zoll plus 650B hinteres Laufrad  wenn du da 29er Gegenbeispiele kennst, immer her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2014)

Na das schaut ja sportlich aus, bin mal gespannt auf das Projekt


----------



## Falkomat (25. Mai 2014)

So, bin frisch gefangener Canyote seit 3 Tagen und hier ist mein Kurzresumee (Nerve AL 9.9 SL, Stealth. L)
Einsatzziel: Touren, Trailkraxeln, viel bergauf, Kondition verbessern, Körper kardiovaskulär tunen. Natur verschlingen.
Downhill schon flott, aber ohne ballistische Einlagen und Akrobatik. Keine Competition.

Bin 184cm/SL88, 88kg,  L Rahmen passt perfekt, als wär ich damit auf die Welt gekommen, so perfekt.
Sämtliche (Suspension-)Einstellungen habe ich ganz faul einfach mal out of the box übernommen und bin los gestochen.

Müsste ich das Radl mit einem einzigen Attribut versehen wäre das: Sauschnell.
Irgendwie dachte ich mir bei der Jungfernfahrt: Wo kommt den plötzlich mein dritter Lungenflügel her?
Das Ding fliegt einfach dahin, kräfteschonend und mit hohem Komfort.
Wo ich bisher fast schon pavlov-mäßig aus dem Sattel ging, bleibe ich beim Nerve einfach sitzen.

Zum Dauerthema CTD beim hinteren Dämpfer:
Im Stand beim Testen wirklich wenig bis kein spürbarer Unterschied der Remoteeinstellungen beim Einfedern.
Auf übler, steiniger Strecke allerdings, bergauf, im manisch-besessenen Wiegetritt bei *C* kein Wippen oder Einsinken, super Traktion und Kontrolle, bei *T* und *D* softer und komfortabler, just as advertised.

Das vielbeschriebene Aha-Erlebnis als 29er Noob findet wirklich statt. Wenn die Räder mal rollen, dann rollen sie. Sensationell.
Und: Auf dem Ergon Sattel (zum ersten Mal seit MTB Beginn 1991) kein Arschweh.

Schaltung und Bremsen: Noch mehr unerträgliche Lobhudelei, das wird jetzt langweilig...

In punkto Ästhetik könnten die Kurbeln etwas weniger Plastik- und mehr rechtmäßigen Carbonlook vertragen.
Und die Mavic Designer sollten das Crossmax Felgenmuster "Nach innen gestülpte Schildkröte" ruhig nochmal überdenken.
Aber sobald das alles mit bester Wienerwald-Erde zugeferkelt wurde, ist das eh kein Thema mehr.
Abgesehen davon, handelt es sich bei meinem Nerve um das hübscheste Radl in diesem Teil der Milchstraße.

Lieferung erfolgte picobello innerhalb von 7 Tagen, schon fast fahrbereit. Sattel, Pedale, Vorderrad drauf und bazinga.
Pedale: Wellgo (superleicht) mit...jetzt kommts... mit Pedalkäfig. Alte Marotte von mir aus den Urzeiten des MTBing...

Kurzum:


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Freunde der großen Räder 
Ich habe mir auch ein nerve AL 9.9 in M bestellt. Sagt brauche ich noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz oder ist der dank Shadow plus überflüssig? 
181cm SL84cm Liefertermin KW 28 black ano
Frohe Pfingsten und Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## astmonster3000 (7. Juni 2014)

hi, 
bei meinem 8.9 war ein neoprenschutz von canyon dran. da ich den auch gelassen habe würde ich im moment nichtmal hören wenn die kette anschlägt, kann also über das shadow plus schaltwerk diesbezüglich nichts sagen. 

vg


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

Griebnitzseefee schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der großen Räder
> Ich habe mir auch ein nerve AL 9.9 in M bestellt. Sagt brauche ich noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz oder ist der dank Shadow plus überflüssig?
> 181cm SL84cm Liefertermin KW 28 black ano
> Frohe Pfingsten und Danke für die Hilfe


Grüß dich, ich habe ihn auch abgemacht aber nach ein paar Touren doch leichte Striemen auf dem Lack ca. 5 cm hinter dem großen Kettenblatt entdeckt. Jetzt ziert dort ein kurzer Neo die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2014)

Übrigens, mein "Gefühl" sagt mir, dass ein Nerve CF 29 kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papalooser (7. Juni 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein "Gefühl" sagt mir, dass ein Nerve CF 29 kommt.



Das halte ich seit längerem für sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (7. Juni 2014)

Ich danke Euch für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem
gescheiten Kettenstrebenschutz machen oder einfach den von Canyon nachbestellen. 
MfG die Fee


----------



## Dumens100 (7. Juni 2014)

Der ist schon dran, brauchst keinen bestellen


----------



## doncamilo (11. Juni 2014)

Hi ,
hat schon jemand eine Reverb Sattelstütze am Nerve verbaut?
Wenn ja, welche und wie habt ihr die Leitung verlegt?
Grüße


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Juni 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi ,
> hat schon jemand eine Reverb Sattelstütze am Nerve verbaut?
> Wenn ja, welche und wie habt ihr die Leitung verlegt?
> Grüße


Jepp, die Stealth-Variante. (http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...25-connectamajig-stuetze-30,9-mmx-links-94825)
Die Leitung läuft parallel zur Bremsleitung.
Bilder in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64046

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## planet911 (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich stehe kurz davor mir das Nerve Al 29.9 SL zu gönnen. Möchte dazu mir gleich den Laufsatz Spline One XR 1501 von DT Swiss holen. Jetzt meine Frage: die Felgen gibt es mit 11-fach SRAM XD Freilauf und 8-, 9-, 10-fach Shimano Freilauf. Welcher ist der korrekte, wenn der Rest vom Bike übernommen wird?

Gruß 
Planet911


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Juni 2014)

planet911 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich stehe kurz davor mir das Nerve Al 29.9 SL zu gönnen. Möchte dazu mir gleich den Laufsatz Spline One XR 1501 von DT Swiss holen. Jetzt meine Frage: die Felgen gibt es mit 11-fach SRAM XD Freilauf und 8-, 9-, 10-fach Shimano Freilauf. Welcher ist der korrekte, wenn der Rest vom Bike übernommen wird?
> 
> Gruß
> Planet911


Nimm das 9.9, da sind die Laufräder schon dabei. ;-)


----------



## planet911 (11. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Aber beide haben ja ein 10er Zahnkranz von Shimano. Also müsste der Shimanofreilauf auch der richtige sein, oder?


----------



## Rodriguez06 (11. Juni 2014)

planet911 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Aber beide haben ja ein 10er Zahnkranz von Shimano. Also müsste der Shimanofreilauf auch der richtige sein, oder?


Korrekt, 10fach Shimano.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2014)

Ob der Unterschied zur Kashima Beschichtung so groß ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Aufpreis von 9.9 zum 9.9 SL bei gleichem Gewicht wäre es mir nicht Wert zumal sich die 1501 Felgen bereits bewährt haben. Für das gesparte Geld zum teureren 9.9SL kaufe ich mir lieber anderes Zubehör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (11. Juni 2014)

Sofern du noch eines bekommst. In Schwarz/weiß sind die großen Größen vom 9.9er schon ausverkauft... Vom. 9.9SL ist noch alles zu bekommen, das zeigt wohl, dass die meisten Käufer deine Einschätzung teilen ;-)


----------



## planet911 (12. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ob der Unterschied zur Kashima Beschichtung so groß ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Aufpreis von 9.9 zum 9.9 SL bei gleichem Gewicht wäre es mir nicht Wert zumal sich die 1501 Felgen bereits bewährt haben. Für das gesparte Geld zum teureren 9.9SL kaufe ich mir lieber anderes Zubehör.


 
Der Unterschied der zwei Modelle reduziert sich ja nicht nur auf die Beschichtung der Federgabel. Zudem wird durch den Einsatz der DT Swiss Felgen bei der SL-Version sogar noch einmal das Gesamtgewicht reduziert. Das finde ich wiederum sehr gut.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. Juni 2014)

planet911 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied der zwei Modelle reduziert sich ja nicht nur auf die Beschichtung der Federgabel. Zudem wird durch den Einsatz der DT Swiss Felgen bei der SL-Version sogar noch einmal das Gesamtgewicht reduziert. Das finde ich wiederum sehr gut.



Hi,

9.9 SL:		   MAVIC Crossmax SLR29
9.9 *ohne SL*:  DT Swiss ONE XR 1501 Spline, dafür komplett XT


Wenn Du u.a. auf die Fernbedienung von Dämpfer und Gabel verzichten kannst, ist das 9.9. aus meiner Sicht die bessere Wahl (wenn Du es noch bekommst).
Ob Shimano oder SRAM besser ist, ist natürlich eine Glaubensfrage. 

Lt. CANYON Homepage sind beide (9.9 und 9.9SL) mit 12,1 Kg angegeben.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## planet911 (12. Juni 2014)

Beide Varianten wiegen das gleiche, aber die Mavic Crossmax wiegen allein 1620g gegenüber den 1510g der Dt Swiss. Somit kann das Gesamtgewicht auf 12kg bei der SL Variante reduziert werden. Aber ich gebe dir recht. Die 500€ Unterschied sind ansonsten schon eher schwer zu erklären.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. Juni 2014)

planet911 schrieb:


> Beide Varianten wiegen das gleiche, aber die Mavic Crossmax wiegen allein 1620g gegenüber den 1510g der Dt Swiss. Somit kann das Gesamtgewicht auf 12kg bei der SL Variante reduziert werden. Aber ich gebe dir recht. Die 500€ Unterschied sind ansonsten schon eher schwer zu erklären.


;-)

Schau mal, was überhaupt noch lieferbar ist.
Die Fernbedienung für Gabel und Dämpfer ist schon toll, die vermisse ich schon machmal.
Die wäre aber nur mit hohem Aufwand bei meinem 2013er 8.9 nachrüsstbar - lohnt sich also nicht. 

Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidungsfindung, damit Du schnell in den Genuss kommst.


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2014)

planet911 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied der zwei Modelle reduziert sich ja nicht nur auf die Beschichtung der Federgabel. Zudem wird durch den Einsatz der DT Swiss Felgen bei der SL-Version sogar noch einmal das Gesamtgewicht reduziert. Das finde ich wiederum sehr gut.



Klar ist es nicht nur die Beschichtung. Aber das Gewicht ist auf der Homepage identisch. Nur weil die Felgen einen Gewichtsunterschied haben, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die SL Version leichter ist, dafür sind andere Komponenten wieder schwerer. Das hält sich die Waage.

Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt, daß die 9.9 Version die optimale Basis darstellt wenn man nichts mehr basteln möchte.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt, daß die 9.9 Version die optimale Basis darstellt wenn man nichts mehr basteln möchte.



Fast nichts mehr... 
Dem 9.9 fehlt nur die versenkbare Sattelstütze. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2014)

Ein echtes CC Bike braucht das nicht. Bei einem AM würde ich Dir Recht geben, aber dafür gibt es ja das Spectral.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (12. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ... aber dafür gibt es ja das Spectral.



...oder das AL29 mit Stealth 

Klar, kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wo der Bock bewegt wird.
Am Niederrhein oder auf dem Deich braucht man sie natürlich nicht.
Hier im Bergischen Land möchte ich sie aber nicht mehr missen, ein deutlicher Gewinn an Fahrspaß. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droids (15. Juni 2014)

Nun muss ich auch nochmal "nerven".  Stand jemand vor der Entscheidung zwischen Nerve 29er und Spectral 29er? Wenn ja wie habt ihr euch entschieden und was waren die Gründe? 

Ich habe mir das Spectral 7.9 bestellt und bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es nun doch das Nerve 9.9 werden soll. 

Profil/Wünsche: 

- komfortabel (kein HT)
- Touren im Bayerischen Wald (sprich viel bergauf bergab Waldwege, Schotterpisten, Trails)
- kein Bikepark
- Später mal Transalp
- Luft nach oben

Das Spectral ist schwerer, hat aber schon die Reverb Stealth verbaut, schwerer Reifen (ließe sich also ausgleichen), 130mm Federweg und ist günstiger. Im Vergleich dazu hat das Nerve den leichteren LRS, auch eine XT Bremse, die sportlichere Geo und ist wohl nicht so komfortabel. 

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich mir völlig unsicher.  Testen kann ich die beiden leider nicht, da es viel zu weit nach Koblenz ist. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einige von euch noch ihre Gedanken dazu schreiben könnten. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## kkunath (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe mich für das Nerve entschieden (wobei das Spectral auch nicht schlecht ist). Ich habe ein fast identischen Nutzungsprofil (naja, Pfälzer Wald und nicht Bayrisch). Ich denke die Entscheidung war genau richtig.

Ich war am Wochenende auf einer TransAlp Vorbereitung und muss sagen, das Rad war nie der limentierende Faktor. Was wirklich gefehlt hat, war aber die hydr. Sattelstütze. Ich bin am Tag bestimmt 20 mal angehalten und hab den Sattel verstellt. Wäre wohl auch so gegangen, aber ich habe mich sicherer gefühlt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2014)

Ich war mit dem Nerve schon in den Alpen und kann sagen, wer viel übt und sich selbst versucht zu verbessern, der kann mit Technik schon sehr viel erreichen und braucht einfach weniger Federweg. Vorne 120 und hinten 110 sind in aller Regel ausreichend (es sei denn man will viel und weit springen und wohnt tatsächlich in den Alpen und fährt automatisch viel S3+). Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist für wenige extreme Abfahrten sinnvoll und gibt ein sichereres Gefühl weil der Schwerpunkt tiefer liegt, aber wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, es muß nicht sein. Mein Profil ist identisch mit Deinem, überwiegend Feld und Waldwiesen, Schotterpisten, 20% trails. Gestern bin ich mit dem 9.9 95km und 1800Hm mit genau diesem Profil geradelt und zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich die Sattelstütze vermißt. Übrigens, die könnte man nachrüsten  Dafür geht das 9.9 ratz fatz den Berg hoch. 
Der Komfort (verglichen mit meinem AM das ich vorher hatte) ist tatsächlich etwas geringer, aber ich will ja keine Kutschfahrt  Kürzerer Vorbau und Sattel 1cm weiter nach vorne, dann haste ne sehr kompakte Sitzposition die dem Spectral um nix nachsteht. Das Spectral hat Gene zum bergabfahren. Damit man das tun kann, geht es erstmal bergauf, dafür muß man einen guten Kompromiss eingehen. Das ist dem Spectral zwar gelungen, aber es sind die Kompromisse die mich pers. stören würden, weil man zwar alles damit kann, aber nicht so 100% richtig (bergab ist das Strive führend und bergau das Nerve AL) Daher habe ich mich für die CC trail Maschine Nerve AL29 entschieden, dass ist ein flotter kompakter und bequemer Renner der bei guter Technik für Dein Einsatzprofil locker ausreicht. Das Spectral ist eher "überdimensioniert" für bergab und im Vergleich zu bergauf "unterdimensioniert".

Das ist meine pers. Meinung und Erfahrung, diese kann und und darf gerne von anderen Meinungen abweichen.


----------



## Hillside (15. Juni 2014)

Der wesentliche Unterschied liegt für mich im Lenkwinkel: 68,5° ist schon viel abfahrtsorientierter als 70°. Bergauf würde mich der Winkel nicht stören, 68° ist ja auch noch nicht wirklich flach.

Dafür ist bei Deiner Entscheidung auch das Gewicht ein Faktor: Das Nerve 9.9 wiegt laut Hersteller 12.1 kg, das Spectral 7.9 ein Kilo mehr (und kostet dafür auch 200 € weniger). Ein Kilo merke ich persönlich schon, aber bei den Rädern macht die Reverb allein ca. 300 g aus, wenn Du die Reverb ohnehin nachrüstest also nur ca. 700g Unterschied. Bei 29ern spielt natürlich das rotierende Gewicht noch eine größere Rolle, gerade, wenn man absehen kann, dass man griffigere (und damit schwerere) Reifen fahren möchte. Da könntest Du mal das Laufradgewicht vergleichen, vielleicht ist der Unterschied aber gar nicht groß.

Ich persönlich würde mir für Mehrtagestouren wie z. B. einen Alp-X ein Radgewicht unter 13 KG wünschen, inkl. Reverb und Pedalen. Das geht auch mit einem Allmountain mit z. B. 150mm Federweg. Wie @filiale schon richtig geschrieben hat, nutzt man den Federweg aber oft gar nicht voll aus. Der Staabi von Canyon (Produktmanager) zeigt auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg schön, was man mit dem Nerve AL 29 und 110 mm alles machen kann: 



 (ich weiß aber nicht, ob das Bike von Canyon für den Einsatz freigegeben ist ).

Beides sind gute Allrounder. Das Nerve AL ist ein klassisches Tourenbike und entsprechend bequem. Es ist kein CC-Racer, dazu ist es zu schwer und ich würde die Sitzposition auch nicht als sportlich-gestreckt bezeichnen. Das Spectral kann man vielleicht am besten als Trailbike bezeichnen, und für lange Touren ist es auf jeden Fall auch geeignet. Es gibt Leute, die sitzen lieber aufrecht, andere lieber sportlich, das ist ganz individuell. Mehr Spaß wirst Du längerfristig wahrscheinlich mit dem Spectral haben, vor allem, wenn Du rauf fährst, um runter zu fahren oder wenn sich Dein Einsatzbereich mehr in Richtung "trailsüchtig" entwickelt. Wie gesagt, das geht fast alles mit dem Nerve auch, aber den Unterschied in der Geometrie wirst Du trotzdem umso stärker merken, je steiler und schneller Deine Abfahrten sind.

Wenn man ein Bike für alles haben möchte, ist es immer irgendwo ein kleiner Kompromiss. Ich bin davon abgekommen.


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2014)

Ich bin den Flowtrail in Stromberg mit dem Nerve auch schon mehrfach gefahren. Alles kein Problem.


----------



## Hillside (15. Juni 2014)

Ich auch, aber nicht wie der Staabi und ohne Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2014)

Er hat sich ja nun für das Spectral entschieden und wird somit nie feststellen was ihm mit dem Nerve entgeht


----------



## droids (15. Juni 2014)

So ist es. Ich möchte mich aber bei euch allen für eure Kommentare bedanken! Hat mich alles ein riesen Stückchen weiter gebracht.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. Juni 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir für Mehrtagestouren wie z. B. einen Alp-X ein Radgewicht unter 13 KG wünschen, inkl. Reverb und Pedalen.




Ist mit dem AL29 locker realisierbar. 
Mein 2013er 8.9 liegt mit Stealth-Sattelstütze, Pedalen und MAVIC Crossride-Laufrädern nur knapp darüber.





Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2014)

Meines wiegt mit Pedalen fahrfertig 12,1. Wenn ich ne Reverb hinzuaddiere kommen ca 300gr hinzu, also locker zu schaffen.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (16. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Meines wiegt mit Pedalen fahrfertig 12,1. Wenn ich ne Reverb hinzuaddiere kommen ca 300gr hinzu, also locker zu schaffen.


Bei Dir schlagen die Laufräder positiv zu Buche. 
Ich glaube, da werde ich diese Saison auch noch zuschlagen.


----------



## Hillside (16. Juni 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ist mit dem AL29 locker realisierbar.
> Mein 2013er 8.9 liegt mit Stealth-Sattelstütze, Pedalen und MAVIC Crossride-Laufrädern nur knapp darüber.
> 
> Gruß
> Rodriguez



Klar geht das mit dem Nerve AL 29, das weiß ich. Das bezog sich aber auf das Spectral, wo das nicht so einfach geht. Man will beim Alp-X ja auch vernünftige Reifen fahren und keinen Race-Reifen-Leichtbau machen. Mein Genius 710 mit 150mm Federweg ist aber leichter als das Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL.


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2014)

Einen Alpencross kann man auch mit Racing Ralph oder Race King Reifen bestreiten sofern diese neu sind, dann bieten sie genügend Grip.


----------



## kkunath (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich will mir jetzt die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth bestellen. Kann man die Remotebedienung direkt an die XT-Hebel montieren oder ist noch Zubehör notwendig (ich habe was von MMX gelesen, weiß aber nicht genau, ob das auf die XT-Komponenten zutrifft)?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Hillside (17. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Einen Alpencross kann man auch mit Racing Ralph oder Race King Reifen bestreiten sofern diese neu sind, dann bieten sie genügend Grip.



Mir würde es eher um die Pannensicherheit gehen, als um den Grip.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
es wird langsam Ernst...werde mich wohl von meinem Nerve trennen, um mich einem anderen Canyon zu widmen (verrate aber erst mal nicht was, warte auch noch auf die Beantwortung von zwei, drei Fragen seitens C.)

Ausreichend Bilder und Infos in meinem Profil. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand jemanden. Standort wäre Nähe Bonn.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (17. Juni 2014)

Ich wette, es wird ein Strive. ;-)


----------



## filiale (17. Juni 2014)

Nein das Spectral, hat er doch schon angedeutet...


----------



## Ullerichs (19. Juni 2014)

Welche flaschenhalter passt für al 29 9.9 sl medium 
As you can see on the picture there is not enough space ... Which ones fits ?
Thank you


----------



## Tymotee (20. Juni 2014)

So mein Nerve 8.9 ist heute angekommen aber ich befürchte schon fast das es eigentlich zu groß ist. 
Habe ne SL von 82 cm. Ab 83 empfiehlt canyon das M aber so genau könnte ich das nie messen und da ich eher Touren fahre habe ich mich mal für das größere entscheiden da ich auf den bikes vorher auch immer ein 18 Zoll rad hatte.
Habe leider noch keine Pedale. Die kommen erst am Montag. Aber der Sattel ist jetzt so niedrig wie einer geht. Lenker und Sattel sind genau auf einer Höhe wurde ich sagen und ich komme mit Schuhen gerade so mit dem vorderen Fuß auf den Boden wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze.

Bin schon am überlegen gleich das S zu bestellen ist wohl laut Homepage lagernd.  Was meint ihr? Kenne mich da nicht so aus mit der Geo. Niedriger sollte der Sattel ja auch nicht mehr  sein oder?


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2014)

Ich muss wenn ich stehe auch vom Sattel


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Juni 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> So mein Nerve 8.9 ist heute angekommen aber ich befürchte schon fast das es eigentlich zu groß ist.
> Habe ne SL von 82 cm. Ab 83 empfiehlt canyon das M aber so genau könnte ich das nie messen und da ich eher Touren fahre habe ich mich mal für das größere entscheiden da ich auf den bikes vorher auch immer ein 18 Zoll rad hatte.
> Habe leider noch keine Pedale. Die kommen erst am Montag. Aber der Sattel ist jetzt so niedrig wie einer geht. Lenker und Sattel sind genau auf einer Höhe wurde ich sagen und ich komme mit Schuhen gerade so mit dem vorderen Fuß auf den Boden wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze.
> 
> Bin schon am überlegen gleich das S zu bestellen ist wohl laut Homepage lagernd.  Was meint ihr? Kenne mich da nicht so aus mit der Geo. Niedriger sollte der Sattel ja auch nicht mehr  sein oder?



Warte auf die Pedale.
IMHO normal. Ich komme auch nur knapp mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden. (wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze versteht sich.)

Edit: gerade nochmal überprüft. Ich komme gar nicht auf den Boden. Warte auf die Pedale, bevor Du entscheiden kannst, ob der Rahmen zu groß ist.


----------



## astmonster3000 (21. Juni 2014)

hi, 
bin gestern gefahren und beim bergab rollen lassen ( so 30km/h, im wald) gab es einen schlag und ich hörte wie was irgendwo im wald gelandet ist, wahrscheinlich ein ast, ka ... 
auf jeden fall hab ich leichtes spiel im hinterrad ... wenn ich es bewege schlägt die bremsscheibe an die beläge an...

hab dann die nabe mal angesehn, kann da nichts sehen. auf jeden fall wieder zusammen gebaut und die achse so fest wie möglich reingeschraubt ( gibt es da ein vorgegebenes drehmoment? ) dann war das gewackels erstmal weg. trotzdem frage ich mich, muss das so sein oder ist jetzt da wirklich irgendwas kaputt gegangen ?

vg


----------



## Rodriguez06 (21. Juni 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> bin gestern gefahren und beim bergab rollen lassen ( so 30km/h, im wald) gab es einen schlag und ich hörte wie was irgendwo im wald gelandet ist, wahrscheinlich ein ast, ka ...
> auf jeden fall hab ich leichtes spiel im hinterrad ... wenn ich es bewege schlägt die bremsscheibe an die beläge an...
> 
> ...


steht drauf: max 20 Nm


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> So mein Nerve 8.9 ist heute angekommen aber ich befürchte schon fast das es eigentlich zu groß ist.
> Habe ne SL von 82 cm. Ab 83 empfiehlt canyon das M aber so genau könnte ich das nie messen und da ich eher Touren fahre habe ich mich mal für das größere entscheiden da ich auf den bikes vorher auch immer ein 18 Zoll rad hatte.
> Habe leider noch keine Pedale. Die kommen erst am Montag. Aber der Sattel ist jetzt so niedrig wie einer geht. Lenker und Sattel sind genau auf einer Höhe wurde ich sagen und ich komme mit Schuhen gerade so mit dem vorderen Fuß auf den Boden wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze.
> 
> Bin schon am überlegen gleich das S zu bestellen ist wohl laut Homepage lagernd.  Was meint ihr? Kenne mich da nicht so aus mit der Geo. Niedriger sollte der Sattel ja auch nicht mehr  sein oder?



Ich muß sagen ich versteh Dich gar nicht..."Aber der Sattel ist jetzt so niedrig wie einer geht" was heißt das ?
Dass der Sattel auf einer Höhe mit dem Lenker ist bedeutet daß es sehr bequem wird, falsch muß das nicht sein. Die korrekte Sattelhöhe errechnest Du mit Schrittlänge x 0,885 -> 82cm x 0,885 = 72,6cm -> von Tretlager Mitte bis Oberkante Sattel wo man draufsitzt. Wenn Du mit Klickpedalen fährst kommt noch 1cm hinzu = 73,6cm. Dieser Wert stimmt zu 95%. Dann kannste immer noch beurteilen ob es für Dich paßt.
Bei 29ern würde ich im Zweifel tendenziell immer zum kleineren Rahmen gehen da durch die großen Laufräder das Rad sehr gestreckt wird und durch die erhöhten Kreiselkräfte der 29er sowieso schon eine bessere Spurstabilität besteht, was sich auf Touren und geraden CC Strecken bemerkbar macht, eben die typischen Vorteile der großen Laufräder. Du kannst das S dazu bestellen, muß doppelt bezahlen und kannst dann eines von beiden zurückgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tymotee (21. Juni 2014)

Hey, 
Also meine Sorge war wohl unbegründet.
Habe mir heute noch schnell ein paar billige Pedale im Sportgeschäft gekauft weil ich nicht warten wollte.
Ich denke es passt alles doch sehr gut auch wenn ich es nur 10 min beim fahren um den Block testen konnte. 
Habe den Sattel jetzt sogar noch etwas höher gemacht. 
Nächste Woche gibts dann mal die erste Tour auf die Alm.
An der Gabel muss ich aber noch bissel einstellen denke ich. Wenn ich mich beim fahren voll auf den Lenker stütze ist die schon zu 3/4 versenkt. Da muss wohl noch etwas luft rein.
Erster Eindruck war sehr gut.


----------



## Oesistockpicker (22. Juni 2014)

Hi, meine bessere Hälfte hat gestern ihr Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL in Größe M bekommen. Heut haben wir es gleich fahrbereit gemacht. Super erster Eindruck jedenfalls. 

Das einzige Problem, das wir derzeit haben, ist die Montage eines passenden Flaschenhalters. Habe 3 probiert, alle 3 passen nicht. Die Remote Unit drückt beim Einfedern des Dämpfers in die Flasche, was gar nicht geht. Welchen Flaschenhalter habt ihr beim SL in Größe M montiert? Sie würde auch gerne eine 0,75 Liter Flasche reinstopfen, das ginge ja nur mit seitlichem 'Einschub'. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ideen? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## steff-duud (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo kann mir bitte jemand die Sitzrohrlänge von einem M,und S, Rahmen nachmessen?
Im Prospekt steht M 18,5" 44,5cm das passt doch nicht oder?
Danke schon mal...


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juni 2014)

Habe neen Flaschenhalter mit Seitlichen Einschub


----------



## Oesistockpicker (23. Juni 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Habe neen Flaschenhalter mit Seitlichen Einschub



Seitlicher Einscub ist ja ok, aber die meisten Flaschenhalter sind bei dem Bike in der SL Version nicht zu gebrauchen, da hier der Flaschenhalter zu tief sitzt und die Flasche dann beim Einfedern des Dämpfers mit der Remote Unit am Dämpfer kollidiert. 
Welchen Flaschenhalter hast du, wo das nicht der Fall ist?


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

Man kann sich eine Aluschiene bauen die auf den Löchern am Rahmen befestigt wird und neue Löcher hat, die 1cm weiter nach oben gerichtet sind. Also quasi ein versetzen der Löcher. Bei Radon gab es mal so ein Problem bei einem S Rahmen, dafür gab es solch eine Lösung meine ich. Suche mal bei denen im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncamilo (23. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ich fahre ein Nerve mit einen S Rahmen. Habe den Flaschenträger bei Canyon mitgenommen. Dieser besitzt Langlöcher und lässt sich verstellen. Laut Canyon funktioniert nur dieser beim Nerve mit kleinen Rahmen.
Bezeichnung Canyon Bottle cage AL 15MMAdjust slot black NR. A1035381 jedoch finde ich den Halter nicht mehr auf der Homepage. Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen.


----------



## FX111 (23. Juni 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> hi,
> bin gestern gefahren und beim bergab rollen lassen ( so 30km/h, im wald) gab es einen schlag und ich hörte wie was irgendwo im wald gelandet ist, wahrscheinlich ein ast, ka ...
> auf jeden fall hab ich leichtes spiel im hinterrad ... wenn ich es bewege schlägt die bremsscheibe an die beläge an...
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich auch, da musst Du sorgfältig einstellen (mit vorgesehenen Moment) , ich hatte das Glück das ich an einen >Mavicstand< mein Hinterrad revidieren lassen konnte.


----------



## astmonster3000 (23. Juni 2014)

FX111 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch, da musst Du sorgfältig einstellen (mit vorgesehenen Moment) , ich hatte das Glück das ich an einen >Mavicstand< mein Hinterrad revidieren lassen konnte.


 was meinst du mit revidieren ?


----------



## Oesistockpicker (23. Juni 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre ein Nerve mit einen S Rahmen. Habe den Flaschenträger bei Canyon mitgenommen. Dieser besitzt Langlöcher und lässt sich verstellen. Laut Canyon funktioniert nur dieser beim Nerve mit kleinen Rahmen.
> Bezeichnung Canyon Bottle cage AL 15MMAdjust slot black NR. A1035381 jedoch finde ich den Halter nicht mehr auf der Homepage. Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 300997



Danke, werde mal bei Canyon nachfragen.


----------



## FX111 (24. Juni 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit revidieren ?


Na die haben das Rad auseinandergenommen und alles, also die Lager wieder ordentlich eingestellt. Nichts hat mehr geklappert und Spiel war auch weg. (-;

Hat mir das einschicken erspart.


----------



## FX111 (24. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich meinte das völlig anders als es gelesen wird. Bergauf stell den Hebel auf climb. Und mach grundsätzlich mehr Luft rein (unabhängig von der Hebelstellung). Dann sinkt zwar der SAG (wird weniger) und das Fahrwerk wird grundsätzlich härter, aber es ist ja auch kein reines All Mountain Bike. Die Zugstufe hat 13 klicks, die kannst auch weiter zumachen (der rote Drehknopf). Ich hab sie von "komplett zu" aus gesehen nur 4 klicks offen. Da wippt gar nix mehr, auch nicht im Wiegetritt. Es sei denn man provoziert es und tritt bewußt in den Hinterbau.




So mache ich das auch, habe den Dämpfer bei Toxo auf 100 Kg auslegen lassen. Wenn ich fahre (Tourenorientiert) habe ich die Dämpfer meistens zu und die Zugstufe auch am Anschlag.

Ist fast wie ein Hardtail, da wippt nichts und wenn ich dann etwas Komfort und Federweg brauche, ein paar Klicks an der Zugstufe und Dämpfer auf ... fertig.

ABSOLUT UNKOMPLIZIERT


----------



## ham81 (24. Juni 2014)

Das 8.9 hat ja serienmäßig  keinen Remote Hebel am Lenker für Gabel und Dämpfer. Ist es möglich diesen nachzurüsten ?


----------



## photoshopper (24. Juni 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre ein Nerve mit einen S Rahmen. Habe den Flaschenträger bei Canyon mitgenommen. Dieser besitzt Langlöcher und lässt sich verstellen. Laut Canyon funktioniert nur dieser beim Nerve mit kleinen Rahmen.
> Bezeichnung Canyon Bottle cage AL 15MMAdjust slot black NR. A1035381 jedoch finde ich den Halter nicht mehr auf der Homepage. Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 300997



So ähnlich sieht es auch bei mir aus und bin mit dem Nerve voll zufrieden. Wurde mir letztendlich auch nur empfohlen http://krautkanal.com/fe/970 (zusammen mit einem ordentlichen Licht), aber bin seither echt zufrieden. Stört nicht beim Fahren, wackelt nicht und ist sehr robust. Würde wieder kaufen!


----------



## Hillside (24. Juni 2014)

ham81 schrieb:


> Das 8.9 hat ja serienmäßig  keinen Remote Hebel am Lenker für Gabel und Dämpfer. Ist es möglich diesen nachzurüsten ?



Jein. Du kannst bei Toxo anfragen, für die Gabel gibt es ein Umbaukit, ca. 100 €. Beim Dämpfer bietet Toxo den Umbau nicht an, sie sagen, das würde dem Neukauf entsprechen. Es hängt auch vom Modell ab, ob es geht und wie aufwändig es ist.


----------



## ham81 (24. Juni 2014)

Hm, da die Gabel und Dämpfer dieselbe Bezeichnung hat wie beim 9.9 dachte ich es sollte problemlos möglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (24. Juni 2014)

hatte in irgend nem onlineshop mal teile für die 2013er dämpfer /gabel gefunden... waren dan so um die 200€ vorausgesetzt die teile passen alle


----------



## Eppo (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele derzeit auch mit dem Gedanken, das Nerve AL 29 7.9 anzuschaffen und da kommt mir dieser Thread mehr als gelegen:
schön, dass es euch Nerve'r so zahlreich gibt und ihr hier fleißig postet und Erfahrungen austauscht!
Alle 134 Seiten konnte ich mir aber nicht durchlesen...

Meine aktuellen Fragen, die mir durch den Kopf geistern:

Lassen sich die Avid Elixir 3 nachträglich auf Shimano XT Bremsen umrüsten, oder ist das ein leidlicher Aufwand mit Adaptern etc.?
Würde ein Tausch der Gabel auf eine 120er mit Remotes möglich sein? Welche empfehlt ihr (Fox/Rock Shox)?
Besitzt hier jemand das Bike (oder 8.9/9.9) in bzw. um München und würde ein Probesitzen ermöglichen (um die Rahmengrößenfrage zu klären)?
Kurzinfo zu mir: bin jüngst in München des Berufes wegen angekommen und an den letzten Wochenenden hat mich das Bikefieber wieder gepackt. Nach langer Abstinenz während des Studiums musste ich so einige Freizeitbeschäftigungen und Hobbys (inkl. Material) einmotten oder auslösen. Als niedersächsischer Flachlandindianer bin ich nur im Sommer immer mal nach Riva gefahren, um mich da in der Region und auf dem See sportlich auszutoben (das Bike war damals ein Giant, genaue Modellbezeichnung ist mir leider entfallen, kam dem Reign1 aber recht nah). Jetzt ist den Restsommer geplant, Einsteigerrunden anzugehen, um Fitness aufzubauen. Dafür sollten die Anbauteile ja auch vollkommen ausreichen. Nächstes Jahr würde ich dann (sofern die Kondition das mitmacht) gerne einige Trails in den Bergen erkunden und dafür eben einiges umrüsten, falls ich merke, dass die Bremsen und/oder die Gabel nicht mehr ausreichen.

Besten Dank vorab, freue mich auf die Antworten und Anregungen!


----------



## Tymotee (25. Juni 2014)

So erste Tour mit meinem neuen Nerve 8.9 hinter mir und ich bin erledigt 
Bin seit 4 Jahren das erste mal wieder auf nem Rad gesessen und nach 3h stunden bin ich (und vorallem mein Hintern) ziehmlich im Eimer.
Wollte eigentlich bissel aufn Berg aber da haben meine Oberschenkel nach 10min protestiert also wieder umgedreht und erst mal am Fluss entlang das war erst mal ok. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann doch noch mal nen Anstieg genommen. Wohne in nem Tal wo es links und rechts 2000m rauf geht. Habe also nicht so viel spielraum. Der 2te versuch war schon besser. Glaube bin es am Angfang einfach zu schnell angegangen und in nem zu hohen Gang gefahren. 300 Höhenmeter rauf sind es dann doch noch geworden

Das bike passt vom Fahrgefühl her sehr gut und auch von der Größe.
Das einzige was glaube nicht passt sind die Bremsen die machen einen Krach so das ich keine Klingel mehr brauche wenn ich von hinten ankomme und bremse. Das hört sich schon teilweise extrem am. Vor allem als es geregnet hat war das fast wie ne Hupe wenn ich gebremst habe. War vorne und hinten gleich. Als es wieder trocken wurde ists besser geworden aber man hats immer noch gehört.

Ist das normal am Anfang oder sind die nicht richtig eingestellt und ich muss da was dran machen(lassen).


----------



## thommy88 (25. Juni 2014)

Das ist am Anfang normal.  Hast fundiert bremsen denn schon richtig eingebremst? Ansonsten einfach mal hier suchen wie das geht. Ansonsten kommt das bei meiner Bremse auch ab und zu mal vor das sie quietscht. Gruß


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tymotee (25. Juni 2014)

Hey danke,
Das mit dem Einbremsen habe ich noch nicht extra gemacht. Wobei ich das beim Fahren gerade Berg runter auch schon gut gebremst habe.
Wo es steil rauf geht gehts nämlich auch flott wieder runter.
Werde ich am Samstag mal machen und dann schauen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für nen Sattel der etwas weicher ist und nicht gleich so Oma mäßig aussieht? Ich glaube da würde sich mein Allerwertester freuen


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juni 2014)

Wegen Sattel, ich fahre den Pro Turnix Carbon in 142er Breite, mit Bestpreis bei bike-components.de war er für 72 Euro kaufbar. Der ist leider nicht mehr so günstig, bestenfalls wohl 89 Euro...


----------



## Hillside (25. Juni 2014)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hm, da die Gabel und Dämpfer dieselbe Bezeichnung hat wie beim 9.9 dachte ich es sollte problemlos möglich sein



Nein, leider nicht. Die Remote hat das 9.9 SL. Da sind Gabel und Dämpfer aus der Factory Linie von Fox.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juni 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich wette, es wird ein Strive. ;-)





filiale schrieb:


> Nein das Spectral, hat er doch schon angedeutet...


Goiler ist das blaue Strive CF 8.0 Race  das hat mich irgendwie angefixt, würde aber auf ein 30er Kettenblatt vorne wechseln und wenn vorne ein 2.6 - 2.8 Zoll Reifen reingeht, hab ich da dann 29 Zoll ...aber zunächst habe ich mir mal das Nerve auf den 80er Vorbau zurückgerüstet und den Sattel einen halben Zentimeter nach vorne verlagert. Es sitzt sich so einfach besser, ausgewogen-sportlich und das Lenkverhalten ist besser, wenn es technisch bergauf geht. War mir mit dem 70er Vorbau schlussendlich doch etwas zu nervö-öös


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juni 2014)

Rodriguez06 schrieb:


> Ist mit dem AL29 locker realisierbar.
> Mein 2013er 8.9 liegt mit Stealth-Sattelstütze, Pedalen und MAVIC Crossride-Laufrädern nur knapp darüber.
> 
> 
> ...


Oha hab mir heute doch noch mal den Rocket Ron fürs Vorderrad geeurot, nachdem ich meinen 513Grammer direkt nach dem Kauf für 25 Euro verscherbelt hab.
Beim 'Mega'store gab es einen mit 489 Gramm netto, so dass ich jetzt im Bestfall mit 12,40 Kilo - ohne Dreck  - durch die Gegend fahren dürfte...wird noch das vordere Laufrad mit Ryde Trace Felge geändert, sind die 12,1 Kilo von @filiale locker drin...in meinem Fall aber mit Kind Shock Lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2014)

na das ist eine gute nachricht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2014)

Hatte mein im Februar bei Actionsports Custom-Hinterrad mit Trace XC 21mm Felge jetzt bei denen im Service. Nabe/Lager wurde gereinigt, der Freilauf der sich von der Achse gelöst hatte wieder aufgesteckt und nachzentriert. Gut, ich hatte das Paketporto für den Hinversand zu tragen, aber mit dem Service bin ich sehr zufrieden, so das ich nun auch das Vorderrad bei AS bestellen werde.
Das mal so als Rückmeldung, falls sich jemand für ein AS-Laufrad interessiert. Ride on!


----------



## Tymotee (29. Juni 2014)

Passen beim Nerve Al 29 in M normale Flaschenhalter mit ner 0,75L Flasche oder bracht man da welche die seitlich zum rausnehmen sind?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Passen beim Nerve Al 29 in M normale Flaschenhalter mit ner 0,75L Flasche oder bracht man da welche die seitlich zum rausnehmen sind?


Oben rechts in Suche "Flaschenhalter" eingeben und "Nur dieses Thema durchsuchen" anhaken.


----------



## Ritzibi (1. Juli 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre ein Nerve mit einen S Rahmen. Habe den Flaschenträger bei Canyon mitgenommen. Dieser besitzt Langlöcher und lässt sich verstellen. Laut Canyon funktioniert nur dieser beim Nerve mit kleinen Rahmen.
> Bezeichnung Canyon Bottle cage AL 15MMAdjust slot black NR. A1035381 jedoch finde ich den Halter nicht mehr auf der Homepage. Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 300997


Würde ich auch sagen wenn ich das Zeug verkaufen will....
Der hier passt im M und bestimmt auch im S Rahmen und hält ne 700ml Flasche bombenfest:
http://www.bike24.de/p171923.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juli 2014)

hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juli 2014)

dito.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juli 2014)

Mein bike steht nun zum verkauf

*KLICK*


----------



## astmonster3000 (27. Juli 2014)

hi,
hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gefunden aber wollte mal nachfragen ob das normal ist, dass sich das schaltauge verdrehen lässt, sind nur ein paar grad aber lässt sich je nachdem wie es verdreht ist halt unglaublich schlecht bis absolut garnicht schalten...

gibts da nen zusätzlichen pin oder ist da wirklich nur die eine schraube ? auf der explosionszeichnung sieht es aus als gäbe es ne sicherung aber wenn das teil mit dem empfohlenen drehmoment festgezogen ist lässt es sich verdrehen


----------



## Rodriguez06 (27. Juli 2014)

Mach mal ein Foto...


----------



## thdom (29. Juli 2014)

Hi, habe selbst ein Nerve AL 29 7.9. Mit welchem Reifendruck fahrt ihr die darin genutzten  Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29" 2.25“ und Racing Ralph 29" 2.25“ Evolution?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2014)

Meine Schwalbe's fahre ich bei 85 Kilo vorne Rocket Ron 1,7 bar, hinten Thunder Burt 2,0 bar. Beide mit Latexschlauch. Den Racing Ralph würde ich vermutlich mit ca. 1,8 bar fahren.


----------



## hw71 (13. August 2014)

Oesistockpicker schrieb:


> Seitlicher Einscub ist ja ok, aber die meisten Flaschenhalter sind bei dem Bike in der SL Version nicht zu gebrauchen, da hier der Flaschenhalter zu tief sitzt und die Flasche dann beim Einfedern des Dämpfers mit der Remote Unit am Dämpfer kollidiert.
> Welchen Flaschenhalter hast du, wo das nicht der Fall ist?


 
Gibt es dieses Problem mit dem Flaschenhalter und der Remote Unit nur bem M Rahmen oder auch bei L. Hat jemand auch einen "schönen" Flaschenhalter gefunden, der das Problem nicht hat?


----------



## Manu84 (13. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf die Sram X1 Gruppe umzurüsten. Welche Kurbelausführung benötigt man beim Nerve 29? In den Daten auf der Canyon Homepage steht bei Innenlager BB71.

Gruß Manu


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2014)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf die Sram X1 Gruppe umzurüsten. Welche Kurbelausführung benötigt man beim Nerve 29? In den Daten auf der Canyon Homepage steht bei Innenlager BB71.
> 
> Gruß Manu


BB71 passt nicht, es muss entweder GXP oder BB30 sein. Heißt, Kurbel muss samt Innenlager getauscht werden.


----------



## Ritzibi (14. August 2014)

BB30 passt nicht, es passt nur GXP Pressfit BB92
Z.B. das hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24338_GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=24338


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> BB30 passt nicht, es passt nur GXP Pressfit BB92


A-ha!
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CNHKsOWgk8ACFSTMtAodvhsA4Q


----------



## Ritzibi (14. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> A-ha!
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CNHKsOWgk8ACFSTMtAodvhsA4Q


Klar gibt's X1, XX1 und X01 auch in BB30, passen aber nicht ins Nerve AL 29.
Ich hab selbst X01 verbaut und spreche aus Erfahrung.

Zitat Canyon Service:
Sehr geehrter Herr ......,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 02. Juli 2014 und Ihre Anfrag.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Nerve AL entschieden haben.

Der Innenlagerstandard BB30 ist nicht mit unseren Rahmen kompatibel. Der Wellendurchmesser ist zu groß.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2014)

Woher die Info? Bei Canyon finde ich sie nicht.
https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=241

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ritzibi (14. August 2014)

Hab meinen vorherigen Beitrag ergänzt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ritzibi (14. August 2014)

Gerne geschehen, dafür ist das Forum ja da.
Übrigens ist 1x11, zumindest für's Mittelgebirge, absolut perfekt, finde ich.
Ob's für jeden das Passende ist, kann pauschal natürlich nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## probschdi (15. August 2014)

Servus! 

Ich komme aus 07318 Saalfeld in Thüringen. Das Canyon Nerve AL 9.9 SL interessiert mich. Jemand aus der Gegend hier, der so ein Bike fährt, mit dem ich mich zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch und Probesitzen kurzschließen kann?

Mit sportlichen Grüßen


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2014)

Vorerst letzte Ausfahrt, ich hoffe es findet sich ein neuer Besitzer der es länger zu schätzen weiß


----------



## pienza1 (25. August 2014)

Hi Trail Surfer,
darf ich fragen was Du Dir jetzt zulegen wirst anstelle des Nerve 7.9 ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (25. August 2014)

Er hat es schon: Ein Whyte T-129S. Kurze Kettenstreben, flacher Lenkwinkel. Ich glaube, er hat im 29er Forum auch einen Fahrbericht geschrieben.


----------



## hw71 (27. August 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich für 2015 ein neues Nerve al 29?


----------



## Ste2014 (28. August 2014)

Mir hat man bei canyon bei meinen letzten beiden Besuchen erklärt, dass beim nerve und spectral (jeweils beim AL29) keine größeren Veränderungen zu erwarten sind. Auch in der Neuheiten-Beilage der Zeitschrift mountain-bike wird nur über andere Modelle von canyon berichtet.


----------



## olihT (28. August 2014)

tja wie soll man Gutes noch besser machen? ist doch ein sensationelles Bike...


----------



## ralle1000 (28. August 2014)

Mit 27,5 zoll Reifen in 2015 ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. August 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> tja wie soll man Gutes noch besser machen? ist doch ein sensationelles Bike...


Das Nerve 29 ist ein sehr ausgewogenes Bike für längere Touren und leichte Trails. Wenn das Geländer eckiger wird jedoch etwas hüftsteif, aber dafür ist es primär auch nicht  gemacht/designed...geotechnisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (29. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das Nerve 29 ist ein sehr ausgewogenes Bike für längere Touren und leichte Trails. Wenn das Geländer eckiger wird jedoch etwas hüftsteif, aber dafür ist es primär auch nicht  gemacht/designed...geotechnisch.


So ist es....


----------



## doncamilo (29. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich fahre das Nerve 29 AL 8.9 jedoch gefällt mir optisch der Iridium Lenker und Vorbau nicht.
Hat jemand von euch aufgerüstet.
Bin dankbar für Vorschläge.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (29. August 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre das Nerve 29 AL 8.9 jedoch gefällt mir optisch der Iridium Lenker und Vorbau nicht.
> Hat jemand von euch aufgerüstet.
> Bin dankbar für Vorschläge.



Hallo,

ich habe einen anderen Vorbau (Ritchey WCS 4-axis) und einen anderen Lenker (Crankbrothers Cobalt Carbon 740mm) montiert.
Bilder findest Du hier.
Ich finde es schöner, leichter, besser. 

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

@doncamilo 
Schau mal 9 Beiträge über deinem  weitere Pics im Album, falls es dich interessiert. 
TIPP: Den Vorbau gibt es bei ebay für rund 25 Euro inklusive Versand, wiegt unter 100 Gramm und die Decals sind mit Aceton schnell abgemacht. Der Lenker war bissl teurer, um 100 Euro. Je nachdem wie es mit Rise und Backsweep sein soll, gibt es auch Carbonlenker um 80 Euro. Habe am neuen Bike einen von eXotic drauf, der wiegt 171 Gramm. Der abgebildete 3T wiegt 194 Gramm.


----------



## doncamilo (29. August 2014)

@Trail Surfer, wie finde ich den Vorbau bei ebay, hat er eine Bezeichnung?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

.


----------



## filiale (29. August 2014)

Ich empfehle ebenfalls einen Carbonlenker und einen leichten Vorbau, spart Gewicht und Du kannst es bei der Gelegenheit gleich an Dich anpassen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

.


----------



## doncamilo (29. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorbau und Lenker?
http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=94&p=1255&
http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=90&p=613&
und das Ganze Versandkostenfrei nach Deutschland.
Ich kenn die Qualität von eXotic aber nicht,

Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

Guckst ersten Teil meiner Sig =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncamilo (29. August 2014)

Die Lieferzeit von dem ebay Vorbau kann bis zu 7 Wochen gehen.
Wie schnell gings bei dir?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. August 2014)

Trau dich


----------



## doncamilo (30. August 2014)

Noch mal zum Vorbau .
Wie lange ist den der Original Iridium Vorbau beim 8.9.
Wie wird der gemessen.
Lenkermitte bis Gabelmitte?


----------



## filiale (31. August 2014)

Messen -> Immer von Klemmung Mitte zu Klemmung Mitte, also ja, Mitte Lenker zu Mitte Gabelschaft.


----------



## mataux (7. September 2014)

Zur meiner Lage: ich war am Montag in Koblenz. Haben mich dann für das grand canyon 7.9 entschieden, da ich dachte, ach nen fully brauchst du nicht. So ich kann das bike morgen abholen, und komme immer mehr ins Grübeln ob ich nicht doch das nerve 7.9 hätte wählen sollen! Nachdem was ich jetzt hier noch so gelesen habe geht die Tendenz schon stark zum fully. Werde direkt morgen früh anrufen und fragen in das noch geht das ich mich nochmal um entscheiden kann. Die haben das nerve 7.9 auch als bike to go da. Hoffe das geht!
Habe halt Angst das ich in einem halben Jahr mehr federweg haben will! Dashalb jetzt doch das fully.
Ihr denkt auch das das Mehrverbrauch macht, oder?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritzibi (8. September 2014)

Das kommt erst mal darauf an was du fahren willst.
Erfahrungsgemäß fühlen sich 110mm am 29er nach mehr an.
Das Nerve ist ne echte Spaßmaschine, für mich persönlich für normale Touren und mittlere Trails top.
Für Downhills ist es eh nicht gedacht!

Da du ja heute anrufen wolltest, hat sich das ja eh erledigt, oder auch nicht!?
Kannst ja mal kurz mitteilen worauf deine Entscheidung letztendlich gefallen ist.


----------



## Ritzibi (8. September 2014)

Moin,

auch wenn ich jetzt gleich Haue kriege....
Welche Gabel genau ist denn beim 2013er Nerve AL 7.9 verbaut?
Ich Blick da nicht durch.
Es ist eine Evolution, dass ist klar, aber was weiter?
Fit-Kartusche, offenes Ölbad, CTD?
Hintergrund, möchte das Ansprechverhalten verbessern, mir kommt's so vor als wäre die Gabel recht zäh im Ansprechverhalten und kommt mit dem Hinterbau nicht so richtig mit!!
Was kann man da tun?
Anders Öl, andere Abstreifer evtl.? Andere Kartusche wenn finanziell sinnvoll und möglich?

Vielleicht liest das ja hier ein Gabelprofi......


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2014)

Ich bin zwar nicht "der Gabelprofi" weiß aber das die Gabel ein offenes Ölbad hat, keine Fit-Kartusche. Ein kleiner Service lässt die Gabel spürbar sensibler, sahniger ansprechen. Da hat z.B. und u.a. @GeorgeP hier im Fred schon einiges zu geschrieben...


----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

Hast Du mal hier geschaut : web.archive.org   da steht:  Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Evolution 

Hier steht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-nerve-al-29-gewichts-optimierung.641363/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

Bin zwar auch weit weg von Gabelprofi, aber nach einem kleinen Service ist das Ansprechen richtig sahnig geworden. Also mal blaues und grünes Öl wechseln, die Abstreifer/dust wiper/Schaumstoffringe brauchen nicht zwingend neu, nur gut ölen, und mit lithiumfreiem Fett die Simmerringe einfetten. Dann flutscht es wie geleckt


----------



## Ritzibi (8. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht "der Gabelprofi" weiß aber das die Gabel ein offenes Ölbad hat, keine Fit-Kartusche. Ein kleiner Service lässt die Gabel spürbar sensibler, sahniger ansprechen. Da hat z.B. und u.a. @GeorgeP hier im Fred schon einiges zu geschrieben...


Danke,

dann werd ich mal ein bisschen suchen müssen.
War mir zwar ziemlich sicher das ich das schon mal irgendwo gelesen habe, hab's aber nicht mehr gefunden.
Die Ölmengen pro Seite haben keinen Einfluss?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2014)

Falsche Ölmengen haben schon einen Einfluss...sowohl zuwenig - schlechtere Schmierung- als auch zuviel. 
Wie hier im Forum zu lesen war und ist, sind die Ölmengen in der Originalgabeln oft deutlich geringer als die werkseitig vorgegebene Menge. Bei der Evo je 30ml; bei meiner Evo war nur die Hälfte drin! 
So kann man natürlich auch Geld sparen, als Hersteller...nun ja...bin da aber mit Sicherheit auch kein Einzelfall, ich vermute da eher System hinter, obwohl ich eigentlich kein Spekulatius bin


----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

Ich kann das vom nicht Keks Esser bestätigen. Oft zu wenig drin. Du findest hier im Thread auch ne Menge Infos zum Service...


----------



## Ritzibi (9. September 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Abstreifern von Racingbros und Konsorten.
http://www.mrc-trading.de/Fox-32-Rock-Shox-Reba/Dichtungen/Racingbros-Staubabstreiferset.html
Versprechen ja Wunder.
Wenn ich die Gabel schon aufmache, vielleicht lohnt sich's ja?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2014)

Keine Erfahrung, halte das aber eher für Kokolores...die Fox-Abstreifer machen einen qualitativ guten Eindruck. Entscheidender wird eher das sein, dass Fox die Standrohre so konstruiert hat, dass sie leichter in die Tauchrohre gleiten...also ein gewisses Spiel, was leichter feinen Schmutz ins Innere dringen lässt, dafür aber das Ansprechverhalten verbessert.
Was sollen da andere Gleitringe entscheidendes bringen? Mach erst mal den kleinen Service oder lass machen und dann kannst dir die Frage eigentlich schon selbst beantworten 

Ne, quatsch, wir schreiben hier nur zum Spaß irgendwas hier rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerardrev (12. September 2014)

Hello everyone, my name is Gerard, from Spain; and I keep your forum thanks to the translator of Google Chrome.
I belong to the bigger Spanish mtb forum www.foromtb.com, there have information that maybe they can serve, in particular several tutorials maintenance, you can see particurarly post: http://www.foromtb.com/threads/el-rincón-de-la-nerve-al-29.1004539/

Moreover I want to share with you my custom Canyon Nerve AL 29. I have customized with, change design on down tube with vinyl, not affect the warranty. 
Also I changed the fox ctd fit to 120mm of travel; I find it highly recommended, so relax a little more steering angle.
Besides I've slowly been changing the assembly, custom wheels (1600gr), handlebar, seatpost...

The bike is a size XL, and now weight 11.89kg. In the future I will change the cranks, and the seatpost for thomson masterpiece layback, with tuning to down 160gr.

I would like to recommend, to grease your bearings because mine with little water (Spain is very dry) and little use were damaged due to lack of lubrication. You can see photos here.

Finally I want to congratulate @Ritzibi for the great work on her bike; is beatiful, I'm in love with your bike, the disadvantage is invalidate the warranty, otherwise I would too.

Weight Table (sorry for the language).



 


 



 

























 


Hope you like. Have nice trails.


----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

This is very cool. Thanks for sharing ! We can not enlarge the pictures of the bearings in your forum as we first have to enroll. Perhaps you can do us a favor and post the bearing pictures here as well. Thanks a lot and have a great time on your light bike.


----------



## Scholzi (12. September 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Abstreifern von Racingbros und Konsorten.
> http://www.mrc-trading.de/Fox-32-Rock-Shox-Reba/Dichtungen/Racingbros-Staubabstreiferset.html
> Versprechen ja Wunder.
> Wenn ich die Gabel schon aufmache, vielleicht lohnt sich's ja?


Wunder gibt es keine, aber durch die PTFE- Beschichtung zeigten sie im direkten Vergleich mit den FOX/SKF-dust wipers ein etwas geringeres Losbrechmoment in einer 32er CTD Float factory u. funktionieren seit 1/2 Jahr top.  Was zusätzlich für sie spricht ist der Preisvorteil. Übrigens wird das 10wt (10 cSt) für die Schmierung in Kürze gegen ein neues höher viskoses Öl mit 20 cSt von Fox ersetzt. Ich empfehle eh ein Suspension Oil mit einer Viskosität von 15-20 cSt. Z.B. von Fuchs Silkolene oder anderen Lieferanten. Die Benetzung ist besser u. es haftet länger an den "Gleitflächen.


----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

Fuchs ist doch sowieso der Hersteller und Fox klebt nur seinen Label drüber...


----------



## Scholzi (12. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Fuchs ist doch sowieso der Hersteller und Fox klebt nur seinen Label drüber...


 Ups, ist neu für mich. Habe mal 3 Jahre für FUCHS Mannheim gearbeitet, werde das mal genau mit den Ex-Kollegen besprechen u. die Spezifikation der besagten Öle abfragen.


----------



## filiale (12. September 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Ups, ist neu für mich. Habe mal 3 Jahre für FUCHS Mannheim gearbeitet, werde das mal genau mit den Ex-Kollegen besprechen u. die Spezifikation der besagten Öle abfragen.



Das rote Öl für die FIT Kartusche kann man erwerben (bin grad am anderen Rechner sonst könnte ich Dir den link schicken). Nur das grüne Fox Öl für den normalen Gabelservice ist schwerer günstiger zu bekommen weil die Klassifizierung so nicht auf der Fuchs Homepage zu finden ist. Wäre klasse wenn Du da mal nachforschen könntest


----------



## Scholzi (12. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das rote Öl für die FIT Kartusche kann man erwerben (bin grad am anderen Rechner sonst könnte ich Dir den link schicken). Nur das grüne Fox Öl für den normalen Gabelservice ist schwerer günstiger zu bekommen weil die Klassifizierung so nicht auf der Fuchs Homepage zu finden ist. Wäre klasse wenn Du da mal nachforschen könntest


Werde mit ihnen sprechen welches Suspension Öl für die Schmierung mit 15-20 cSt am besten geeignet ist. Bekomme nach wie vor Händlerpreise u. melde mich wieder.


----------



## Ritzibi (13. September 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Wunder gibt es keine, aber durch die PTFE- Beschichtung zeigten sie im direkten Vergleich mit den FOX/SKF-dust wipers ein etwas geringeres Losbrechmoment in einer 32er CTD Float factory u. funktionieren seit 1/2 Jahr top.  Was zusätzlich für sie spricht ist der Preisvorteil. Übrigens wird das 10wt (10 cSt) für die Schmierung in Kürze gegen ein neues höher viskoses Öl mit 20 cSt von Fox ersetzt. Ich empfehle eh ein Suspension Oil mit einer Viskosität von 15-20 cSt. Z.B. von Fuchs Silkolene oder anderen Lieferanten. Die Benetzung ist besser u. es haftet länger an den "Gleitflächen.


 
Hört sich ja interessant an.
Was würdest du für ein 15er, 20er Öl empfehlen anstatt dem FOX Green? Link?
Wie erwähnt schraub ich die Gabel ja eh auseinander, da könnte ich auch gleich das andere Öl einsetzen und evtl. auch die Abstreifer.
Ein Versuch wär´s mir wert, ohne natürlich die Tips der Anderen hier in ein schlechtes Licht rücken zu wollen......


----------



## Ritzibi (13. September 2014)

gerardrev schrieb:


> Finally I want to congratulate @Ritzibi for the great work on her bike; is beatiful, I'm in love with your bike, the disadvantage is invalidate the warranty, otherwise I would too.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321120
> 
> ...



Nice bike, well done!
And thank you for the admiration, I think it has succeeded quite well.
For sure, the warranty is gone with the modifications, but I´ve bought the bike used anyhow.
So the guarantee is only two years, for me. (6 year warranty is only for the first owner).
But this was worth to me, particulary in my opinion the risk of a frame damage ist very low.
And if something will happen nevertheless, I have had probably bad luck

Regards
Klaus


----------



## Scholzi (13. September 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hört sich ja interessant an.
> Was würdest du für ein 15er, 20er Öl empfehlen anstatt dem FOX Green? Link?
> Wie erwähnt schraub ich die Gabel ja eh auseinander, da könnte ich auch gleich das andere Öl einsetzen und evtl. auch die Abstreifer.
> Ein Versuch wär´s mir wert, ohne natürlich die Tips der Anderen hier in ein schlechtes Licht rücken zu wollen......


Bitte schön http://www.amazon.de/Gabelöl-SILKOL...&qid=1410605308&sr=8-5&keywords=fuchs+gabelöl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (13. September 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hört sich ja interessant an.
> Was würdest du für ein 15er, 20er Öl empfehlen anstatt dem FOX Green? Link?
> Wie erwähnt schraub ich die Gabel ja eh auseinander, da könnte ich auch gleich das andere Öl einsetzen und evtl. auch die Abstreifer.
> Ein Versuch wär´s mir wert, ohne natürlich die Tips der Anderen hier in ein schlechtes Licht rücken zu wollen......


*Hier ist es günstiger*, habe gerade selbst 1 Liter Racing Pro RSF-15wt dort bestellt, da ich nur ab 1 Karton/10 x 1 Liter Händler-EK-Preise bekomme http://www.motoroel.com/motorrad-u.-co./stossdaempfer-u.-gabeloel/111/silkolene-pro-rsf-15.html?c=40 Es ist eins der hochwertigsten Suspension Öle auf dem Markt. Lt. Ex-Kollege von FUCHS nach wie vor überragende Schmierleistung/Schaumverhalten/hoher Viskositätsindex. 13,50/Liter ist ein guter Preis.


----------



## filiale (13. September 2014)

OK, das ist das standard Gabelöl für Motorräder. Ob das tatsächlich auch für die Fox Gabel optimal ist (das ist stand Heute 10W)

Ich dachte Du bekommst die 1:1 Info welches Fox verwendet. Sonst könnte man auch jedes andere Gabelöl von anderen Hersteller verwenden...

hier von einem Forumskollegen, aber wir sollten die Diskussion hier beenden, dafür gibt es einen extra thread


----------



## Absalon (13. September 2014)

Hallo,

auf der Canyon Homepage ist noch das alte Canyon Nerve AL 29 angeboten. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das 2015er immer noch 110mm Federweg hat, oder 120mm.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)

Mein 2013er hat vorne 120mm


----------



## filiale (13. September 2014)

Das 2014 hat auch schon 120 vorne und das 2013 läßt sich durch entfernen ebenfalls anheben.


----------



## musiclust (14. September 2014)

Moin zusammen,

mir wurde ein gebrauchtes (10 Monate altes) 2014 AL 8.9 für 1400€ angeboten. Das Bike wurde nur ca. 400 km im Flachland gefahren und sieht auf den Bildern fast wie neu aus und ist im Auslieferungszustand also ohne nachträgliche Änderungen. Was meint ihr sollte ich zuschlagen?

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## Absalon (14. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das 2014 hat auch schon 120 vorne und das 2013 läßt sich durch entfernen ebenfalls anheben.


das ist so nicht richtig - auf der Canyon-Seite ist es eindeutig mit 110mm ausgewiesen, auch vorne. Klar lässt sich der Spacer rausnehmen, aber das verändert die Geometrie des Bikes. Daher nochmal die Frage ob jemand weiß, ob das 2015er Bike 120mm Federweg hat.


----------



## Ritzibi (14. September 2014)

musiclust schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mir wurde ein gebrauchtes (10 Monate altes) 2014 AL 8.9 für 1400€ angeboten. Das Bike wurde nur ca. 400 km im Flachland gefahren und sieht auf den Bildern fast wie neu aus und ist im Auslieferungszustand also ohne nachträgliche Änderungen. Was meint ihr sollte ich zuschlagen?
> 
> ...


Den Preis find ich, wenn die Kilometerleistung stimmt, i.O. den Zusatnd musst du natürlich selbst bewerten.


----------



## Scholzi (14. September 2014)

Absalon schrieb:


> das ist so nicht richtig - auf der Canyon-Seite ist es eindeutig mit 110mm ausgewiesen, auch vorne. Klar lässt sich der Spacer rausnehmen, aber das verändert die Geometrie des Bikes. Daher nochmal die Frage ob jemand weiß, ob das 2015er Bike 120mm Federweg hat.


Also ich habe auf der Eurobike mit einem "hoffentlich " kompetenten Canyon-MA gesprochen. Lt. seiner Aussage, wird das Nerve AL 29-2015 unverändert (von evtl. neuen Farben abgesehen) produziert. Das betrifft auch die Federwege von Gabel/Dämpfer. Die 2014er Gabel kann nicht wie die 2013er auf 120 mm "getuned" werden, das wurde hier auch schon ausführlich gepostet. Die 110 mm Gabel ist eine "CANYON-OEM Version u. wird so nicht im after sales angeboten. Da gibt es nur die 120 mm Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Absalon (14. September 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Also ich habe auf der Eurobike mit einem "hoffentlich " kompetenten Canyon-MA gesprochen. Lt. seiner Aussage, wird das Nerve AL 29-2015 unverändert (von evtl. neuen Farben abgesehen) produziert. Das betrifft auch die Federwege von Gabel/Dämpfer. Die 2014er Gabel kann nicht wie die 2013er auf 120 mm "getuned" werden, das wurde hier auch schon ausführlich gepostet. Die 110 mm Gabel ist eine "CANYON-OEM Version u. wird so nicht im after sales angeboten. Da gibt es nur die 120 mm Version.


Ah ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## filiale (14. September 2014)

Absalon schrieb:


> das ist so nicht richtig - auf der Canyon-Seite ist es eindeutig mit 110mm ausgewiesen, auch vorne. Klar lässt sich der Spacer rausnehmen, aber das verändert die Geometrie des Bikes.



Ich besitze ein 2014 9.9 und kann nachmessen ! Es sind laut Messschieber und Zollstock 115, wenn ich den Simmerring mitnehme sind es 120. Einen Spacer habe ich, das ist korrekt, beim Service nicht entfernen können, weil die Gabel eh schon mehr hat als von Canyon ausgewiesen.

Da die Leute hier aber immer Wert auf viel Federweg legen, und sich wegen 5mm in die Hose machen (nicht daß es Kriegsentscheidend wäre, aber es ist gut für den Kopf), soll es mir Recht sein und jeder glauben daß es nur 110mm sind. Alles wird gut


----------



## Scholzi (15. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich besitze ein 2014 9.9 und kann nachmessen ! Es sind laut Messschieber und Zollstock 115, wenn ich den Simmerring mitnehme sind es 120. Einen Spacer habe ich, das ist korrekt, beim Service nicht entfernen können, weil die Gabel eh schon mehr hat als von Canyon ausgewiesen.
> 
> Da die Leute hier aber immer Wert auf viel Federweg legen, und sich wegen 5mm in die Hose machen (nicht daß es Kriegsentscheidend wäre, aber es ist gut für den Kopf), soll es mir Recht sein und jeder glauben daß es nur 110mm sind. Alles wird gut


Je nach Luftdruck sind es 110 +- 5 mm, genau wie bei meiner 120er Factory welche ich nachgerüstet habe, die hat bei meinem SAG 125 mm Federweg.


----------



## gerardrev (15. September 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Nice bike, well done!
> And thank you for the admiration, I think it has succeeded quite well.
> For sure, the warranty is gone with the modifications, but I´ve bought the bike used anyhow.
> So the guarantee is only two years, for me. (6 year warranty is only for the first owner).
> ...


First, sorry for delay.
I had not thought that without being registered in foromtb, you can not see the pictures. Now I'll put it here.

If the frame is used then it is another matter. 
I like having 6 year warranty, I'd rather not. 
Anyway, this frame is very safe, has very thick walls and good reinforcements to be a 110mm frame, I'm sure that there will be broken. 

To me I got the idea of lowering the postmount for mounting disk 160 behind, but it's not possible.

Attached photos.

These were worse


 

Before clean, whitout grease from factory...


 

Cleaned with degreaser:




Returning to grease, oil first, and then grease, like this (diferent bearing, but it's a example):


----------



## gerardrev (15. September 2014)

And the tuto for change the travel of fork FOX FLOAT CTD FIT 29.

First, empty the air.






 



 



 



 

If you just remove the spacer, will have 120mm fork



 

If you want have more travel, you have to change this piece of third hole.
But I do not recommend that you change the geometry much, mainly up much bottom bracket.
Also you should change the level oil of the CTD chamber. 



 



 



 



 

If you have any questions, I am at your disposal.


----------



## filiale (18. September 2014)

Ich habe mich dann auch mal ans Werk gemacht und die Wippe abgebaut, dann die blaue Dichtung der Lager vorsichtig mit einer Nadel abgehoben und siehe da, Flugrost in einem Lager und recht wenig Fett in allen 4 Kugellagern. Also mit WD40 getränkt und Bremsenreiniger ausgespült. Trocken lassen und ausgepustet.

Dann Marine Fett / Bootsfett reingedrückt (Liqui Moly 3509), war ein super Tip hier aus dem Forum, das Zeug ist besser als die Lithiumseifen Fette die viel zu flüssig sind. Alternativ wäre das Liqui Moly Schmierfix 1080 noch sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Hab ich vorhin beide mal mit Reiniger versucht zu entfernen und sind recht resistent im Vergleich zum billigen 08/15 Merzweck Kartuschenfett. Somit sind die Kugellager / Wippe wieder fit für die nächsten Jahre  Ich kann es nur jedem Empfehlen da mal nachzuschauen, egal welches Canyon man nun fährt. Die Hersteller scheinen da mächtig zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (20. September 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ....
> Also, ich würde für Conti 2.4 nicht extra einen zweiten LRS kaufen, ich würde aber auch nicht die Contis kaufen  gut, wer ausschließlich Waldautobahn fährt vielleicht...aber dafür braucht man auch kein Nerve 29


Tja, was soll ich sagen? Was für ein MTB nutzt man denn für Fahrten auf der Waldautobahn? Ein Nerve taugt jedenfalls nicht dazu. Auf einer Ausfahrt hat es auf einmal einen Knall gegeben. Ein Bild vom Ergebnis ist angehängt. Ich pflege mein Bike, benutze einen Drehmomentschlüssel für *alle* Arbeiten und halte mich an Vorgaben.

Was den Support bis jetzt angeht, alles Top. Sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter, super schnell reagiert. Allerdings 4 - 6 Wochen Wartezeit. Verstehe ich nicht aber egal. Heute habe ich es nach Koblenz gebracht. 

Was die Qualität angeht, bin ich echt enttäuscht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2014)

Der thilO  wahrscheinlich fährst du einfach zu hart...  OK, erstmal Beileid zum Schaden, ruhig durchatmen, neuen Rahmen kommen lassen und in der Zwischenzeit andere schöne Töchter anschauen und durchrechnen  

Take it easy, hauptsache heil geblieben!!!


----------



## filiale (21. September 2014)

Ich denke das Schlimmste ist die Wartezeit...und zum Glück bist Du nicht gestürzt, sonst hätte man Dir noch unterstellt daß es wegen des Sturzes gebrochen wäre. Alles wird gut


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2014)

Uff das ist mal echt übel, ärgerlich allemahl und bestimmt ein einzelfall. Nur die lange wartezeit ist echt ein no go, da sind andere hersteller schneller !


----------



## Ritzibi (21. September 2014)

olihT schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen? Was für ein MTB nutzt man denn für Fahrten auf der Waldautobahn? Ein Nerve taugt jedenfalls nicht dazu. Auf einer Ausfahrt hat es auf einmal einen Knall gegeben. Ein Bild vom Ergebnis ist angehängt. Ich pflege mein Bike, benutze einen Drehmomentschlüssel für *alle* Arbeiten und halte mich an Vorgaben.
> 
> Was den Support bis jetzt angeht, alles Top. Sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter, super schnell reagiert. Allerdings 4 - 6 Wochen Wartezeit. Verstehe ich nicht aber egal. Heute habe ich es nach Koblenz gebracht.
> 
> Was die Qualität angeht, bin ich echt enttäuscht.



Sieht ja echt übel aus.
Was sagt denn Canyon dazu?
Gerade an diese Stelle sind die Rohre relativ dick.
Ohne Gewalteinwirkung kann so ein Bruch normalerweise nicht entstehen, nur bei nem Materialfehler würd ich sagen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2014)

Als Nerver der ersten Stunde  sage ich hiermit offiziell Tschüß zu meinem AL 29 und danke für die schönen gemeinsamen Stunde in Wald und Flur, Up and Down and wieder Up  viel Freude dem neuen Besitzer!


----------



## TitusLE (24. September 2014)

Ich befasse mich gerade auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Nerve zuzulegen. Problem ist die Rahmengröße. Der Rechner auf der Canyon-Seite sagt mir immer, Rahmengröße L, also 48,5 cm sei die richtige für mich. Momentan fahre ich ein 26er mit 52er Rahmen und 40er Sattelstütze, die bis zum Maximum ausgezogen ist. Da kann doch 48,5 cm nicht passen, oder?
Andererseits bin ich mit 1,88 m und SL 89 cm auch nicht so riesig. Was sollen denn dann die wirklich großen Leute machen?

Gibt's zufälligerweise hier im Großraum Oberhausen/Essen jemanden, der mir sein Nerve in L oder XL mal zum Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen möchte?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2014)

XL ist definitiv zu groß. L passt schon.


----------



## filiale (24. September 2014)

Ich: 183 mit SL89 fahre ein L, perfekt. Die 400mm Stütze ist nicht bis max. ausgefahren sondern hat noch 3cm Luft. Allerdings kommt es auch auf die Sattelhöhe selbst an. Jedenfalls ist da noch Luft. Also kein Problem. Dafür ist die Sattelüberhöhung recht groß. Da Du aber 188 bist und somit nen langen Oberkörper und lange Arme hast, wird das dadurch wieder kompensiert. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle sofort zu L greifen.


----------



## TitusLE (24. September 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Ich fahre den Sattel recht hoch, hat die Dame beim Bike-Fitting mir so eingestellt. Mittlerweile komme ich sehr gut damit zurecht. 
Was die Sattelüberhöhung angeht: Wie groß ist die etwa? Ich wollte etwas weg von so starker Überhöhung. Fahre jetzt mit 9 cm rum. Ein größerer Rahmen würde diesbezüglich aber auch nicht helfen, da der Stack, also das Maß Tretlager bis  Oberkante Steuerrohr, gleich bleibt. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. September 2014)

am besten überträgt man die kraft auf die pedale wenn man leicht spitz tritt.daher ist mein sattel auch 2cm höher als er müsste.ist reine gewöhnung.aber jetzt eff


----------



## filiale (24. September 2014)

stack und reach ändert sich.schau doch mal auf die geo tabelle...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2014)

Bei mir 90cm Schrittlänge und aufgrund des relativ langen 12cm Steuerrohr heisst das bei L Sattelüberhöhung von 2 bis 3 cm. Riser mit 15mm montiert.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich: 183 mit SL89 fahre ein L, perfekt. Die 400mm Stütze ist nicht bis max. ausgefahren sondern hat noch 3cm Luft. Allerdings kommt es auch auf die Sattelhöhe selbst an. Jedenfalls ist da noch Luft. Also kein Problem. *Dafür ist die Sattelüberhöhung recht groß. *Da Du aber 188 bist und somit nen langen Oberkörper und lange Arme hast, wird das dadurch wieder kompensiert. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle sofort zu L greifen.


*Das glaube ich nicht, das kann nicht stimmen.* Du hast mal was von 108 cm Lenkerhöhe geschrieben, und das du einen 30mm Riser fährst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 284482


Gefunden!


----------



## filiale (24. September 2014)

egal was du glaubst.fakten zählen !ich habe meinen schaft um 30mm verlängert und nen lenker mit riser von 30mm.daher ist meine sattelüberhöhung praktisch null.bzw. die lenkerendenhöhe auf 108cm. ergo ohne diese modifikationen eine sattelüberhöhung von 5-6cm.das ist das was ich vorort bei der übergabe gemessen habe und daher entschied es mitzunehmen.weil ich wußte das ich das kompensieren kann.


----------



## TitusLE (25. September 2014)

Nanana, nicht streiten 

Hört sich insgesamt sehr brauchbar an und sieht auch sehr brauchbar aus. 

Wie verlängert man denn den Gabelschaft?



filiale schrieb:


> stack und reach ändert sich.schau doch mal auf die geo tabelle...


Ups, da hatte ich falsche Daten im Kopf! Bei einigen anderen Herstellern unterscheidet sich der Stack bei L und XL nur um ein paar mm.

Die gewonnenen Daten müssten sich doch eigentlich auch auf andere Räder übertragen lassen, wenn die Geometrien sehr ähnlich sind, oder liege ich da falsch? Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und ich so'ne Lefty finde ich auch sehr interessant auch wenn ich das in diesem Thread eigentlich gar nicht sagen darf


----------



## filiale (25. September 2014)

wir streiten doch nicht.alles easy.

gabelschaft kann man durch einkleben einer hülse verlängern...aber da streiten sich die gelehrten über das gefahrenpotential.ich fahre damit seit vielen 1000km.

wenn die geo werte vom nerve al 29 zu 100% identisch mit dem kanonen teil ist dann kannste dich drauf verlassen das dir auch ne lefty paßt.


----------



## Scholzi (25. September 2014)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich befasse mich gerade auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Nerve zuzulegen. Problem ist die Rahmengröße. Der Rechner auf der Canyon-Seite sagt mir immer, Rahmengröße L, also 48,5 cm sei die richtige für mich. Momentan fahre ich ein 26er mit 52er Rahmen und 40er Sattelstütze, die bis zum Maximum ausgezogen ist. Da kann doch 48,5 cm nicht passen, oder?
> Andererseits bin ich mit 1,88 m und SL 89 cm auch nicht so riesig. Was sollen denn dann die wirklich großen Leute machen?
> 
> Gibt's zufälligerweise hier im Großraum Oberhausen/Essen jemanden, der mir sein Nerve in L oder XL mal zum Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen möchte?


Hallo,
wirklich große Leute nehmen es in XL. Ein Kollege von mir hat mit 89 cm genau deine Schrittlänge bei 1,92 m u. das NERVE AL 29 in Gr. L passt bei ihm perfekt. Er fährt es mit einer Variosattelstütze von Kind Shock Länge-420 mm mit 125 mm Hublänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (25. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> wir streiten doch nicht.alles easy.


Gut. Beruhigt mich. Ich kann doch kein virtuelles Blut sehen. 


> gabelschaft kann man durch einkleben einer hülse verlängern...aber da streiten sich die gelehrten über das gefahrenpotential.ich fahre damit seit vielen 1000km.


Ok. Danke. Wieder was gelernt.


> wenn die geo werte vom nerve al 29 zu 100% identisch mit dem kanonen teil ist dann kannste dich drauf verlassen das dir auch ne lefty paßt.


Naja, was ist schon hundertprozentig. Aber Sitzrohr, Oberrohrlänge und Stack liegen in sehr engen Bereichen.



Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wirklich große Leute nehmen es in XL. Ein Kollege von mir hat mit 89 cm genau deine Schrittlänge bei 1,92 m u. das NERVE AL 29 in Gr. L passt bei ihm perfekt. Er fährt es mit einer Variosattelstütze von Kind Shock Länge-420 mm mit 125 mm Hublänge.


Danke. Das hilft mir wirklich sehr.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (25. September 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich das 29er Nerve in 2015 neu? Auf der HP von Canyon stet nix?


----------



## olihT (25. September 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wirklich große Leute nehmen es in XL. Ein Kollege von mir hat mit 89 cm genau deine Schrittlänge bei 1,92 m u. das NERVE AL 29 in Gr. L passt bei ihm perfekt. Er fährt es mit einer Variosattelstütze von Kind Shock Länge-420 mm mit 125 mm Hublänge.


Ich bin 1,91 (kürzlich Laser vermessen) und habe eine 90er Schrittlänge. Ich hatte mich auf dem L nicht wohl gefühlt und habe deshalb XL genommen. Ich finde das muss jeder probieren. Der Eine sitzt gerne lieber "oben drauf", ein Anderer lieber mehr "im" Rad.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2014)

So mein Nerve ist verkauft und ich werde mich dann hier verabschieden.

Aber ich wäre ja nicht ich wenn ich nicht schon wieder was neues im auge hätte. Canyon hat da wieder was sehr feines im Program 

Bleibe also Canyon weiterhin treu !

Vielleicht liest man sich dann in einem anderen thema 

by by macht es jut!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Vileicht liest man sich dann in einem anderen thema


Suche "Gewichtsoptimierung"..."Nur die Titel durchsuchen"


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2014)

Na ich glaub bei dem neuen bike ist das nicht wirklich nötig und es wir kein thema dazu geben. Da wird man wohl mit der suche nix finden.

Edidt: Ich muss mich korregieren, könnte es doch geben aber nicht als total umbau sondern eher auf ein paar ganz wenige parts bezogen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Edidt: Ich muss mich korregieren, könnte es doch geben aber nicht als total umbau sondern eher auf ein paar ganz wenige (besonders leichte und edle) parts bezogen ...


----------



## filiale (28. September 2014)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, das wäre dann das Zweitrad zum Propain...


----------



## olihT (2. Oktober 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Uff das ist mal echt übel, ärgerlich allemahl und bestimmt ein einzelfall. Nur die lange wartezeit ist echt ein no go, da sind andere hersteller schneller !


So, gestern ist mein Nerve Nerve aus der Reparatur gekommen  und ja es ist wieder ein Nerve Nerve Rahmen  Da ich mein Bike damals selbst abgeholt hatte, habe ich das erste Mal die Verpackung live gesehen. Interessant wie Canyon Bikes verpackt.

Zur Reparatur: Alles Top. Der Canyon Techniker hat absolut sauber gearbeitet. Hier im Forum schimpfen viele auf den Service. Ich muss Canyon loben . Vom Anruf bis zur Lieferung verlief alles reibungslos, freundlich und vor allem schnell.

Gruß


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Oktober 2014)

Na dann,

was haben Sie denn zum Grund des Rahmenbruchs gesagt?


----------



## olihT (3. Oktober 2014)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na dann,
> 
> was haben Sie denn zum Grund des Rahmenbruchs gesagt?



Davon steht nichts auf dem Servicebericht. Da ich die Möglichkeiten des Nerves bei weitem nicht ausnutze (und auch nie werde), kann ich eine Überlastung ausschließen. Bleibt entweder Herstellungsfehler oder Materialfehler. Ich finde die Bruchstelle schon etwas dünnwandig.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht weiter spekulieren. Der Service hat tadellos funktioniert und ich habe mein Nerve Nerve wieder .

Gruß


----------



## BikerTux (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Canny's

Ich frage mal nach eurer Expertise, was die Geometrie angeht.
Das Rad ist neu seit September, vorher altes 26er aus 2002.
Ich bin nun am WE im Taunus einige Trails mitgefahren, die schon Anspruchsvoll waren, mit Felsblöcken und Wurzeln. (Zur S Kategorie kann ich nix sagen. kA.)

Ausgangslage
Bike: Nerve AL29 9.9SL Gr-M
Config: Dämpfer 80 bzw. 150psi, Zugstufe auf mittel
Mensch: 176cm, SL=86, ~73kg

Problem
Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass ich insgesamt zu Kopflastig bin. Trotz abgesenkter Sattelstütze drohte ich immer vorne über zu fallen. Das macht doch ehr unsicher. Bremsleistung war immer da.
*Sollte ich evtl den Vorbau verkürzen oder einen Riser probieren ?*
Nach gefühl lenkte es auch träge ein. Die Lenkimpulse kamen nicht so unmittelbar an wie ich das erwartet habe. Ehr indirekt.
*Kann das an dem zu breiten Lenker liegen ?* Immerhin wird das Radl mit massigen 720mm ausgeliefert. Kommt mir sehr viel vor.

Danke für eure Meinungen
Der Biker Tux


----------



## filiale (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du ein Überschlagsgefühl hast solltest Du den Vorbau verlängern, nicht kürzen. Ein Lenker mit rise hilft da nicht weiter. Du mußt Dich nach vorne gegen den Lenker Abstützen können, nicht nach oben. Welche Länge hat Dein Vorbau aktuell ?

Auch beim Lenker ist es genau andersrum. Je breiter der Lenker, desto besser das handling. Ein 29er Rad ist im Allg. recht träge im vgl. zu den 26er. Es bedarf mehr Kraft für einen Lenkimpuls da die Kreiselkräfte höher sind. Je schmaler der Lenker, desto mehr Kraft, desto unhandlicher. Kannst ja mal aus Spaß und zum Testen Dich direkt neben dem Vorbau festhalten und damit versuchen über einen Trail zu lenken, das ist praktisch unmöglich. Also muß der Lenker breit sein bei 29er


----------



## cast0r (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 179 cm gross bei einer SL von 88/89. Beim Probefahren des AL 9.9 in Koblenz hatte ich bei Grösse M schon "Überschlagsgefühle" auf der Geraden  
Will sagen: Grösse M war mir viel zu kompakt. Auf dem L habe ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Fahre nun ein 9.9SL mit 70er Vorbei und Reverb Stealth und freue mich jeden Tag riesig darüber wie das Rad einfach nur perfekt passt und fährt

Wahrscheinlich würde Dir Grösse L (modifiziert) auch gefallen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2014)

cast0r schrieb:


> Ich bin 179 cm gross bei einer SL von 88/89. Beim Probefahren des AL 9.9 in Koblenz hatte ich bei Grösse M schon "Überschlagsgefühle" auf der Geraden
> Will sagen: Grösse M war mir viel zu kompakt.


Dazu muss man feststellen, dass das Nerve AL29 eine relativ lange Kettenstrebe hat und dafür die Länge Center (Mitte Tretlager) - Front (Mitte Vorderachse) sehr kurz ist. Daher auch das "kompakte" Gefühl.


----------



## cast0r (14. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dazu muss man feststellen, dass das Nerve AL29 eine relativ lange Kettenstrebe hat und dafür die Länge Center (Mitte Tretlager) - Front (Mitte Vorderachse) sehr kurz ist. Daher auch das "kompakte" Gefühl.



Stimmt.
Wohlfühlen ist auch immer sehr subjektiv. Bin auf jeden Fall froh die beiden in Frage kommenden Grössen probegefahren zu sein ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2014)

cast0r schrieb:


> Ich bin 179 cm gross bei einer SL von 88/89. Beim Probefahren des AL 9.9 in Koblenz hatte ich bei Grösse M schon "Überschlagsgefühle" auf der Geraden
> Will sagen: Grösse M war mir viel zu kompakt. Auf dem L habe ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Fahre nun ein 9.9SL mit 70er Vorbei und Reverb Stealth und freue mich jeden Tag riesig darüber wie das Rad einfach nur perfekt passt und fährt
> 
> Wahrscheinlich würde Dir Grösse L (modifiziert) auch gefallen.


Bei 88/89 musst Du den Sattel bei einem M auch so weit rausziehen daß man wegen der Sattelüberhöhung schon Überschlagsgefühle bekommt.Daher ist ein L mit kurzem Vorbau bei Dir genau richtig.


----------



## BikerTux (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke euch beiden für die Ausführungen

cast0r, das ist interessant, dass Dir L besser gepasst hat. Ist das Dein erstes 29" ?
M --> L  macht beim Oberrohr +2,54cm und beim Vorbau +1cm. Wenn Du jetzt den Vorbau um 2cm (v.90-->70) kürzt sitzt Du mit dem Schwerpunkt effektiv weiter hinten ?!
Ich habe mich da auch z.T. auf das PPS Vermessungssystem verlassen. Blöderweise kann man nur auf'm Parkplatz fahren.
Hatte noch das Lux CF unterm hintern, aber das fühlte sich von der Geometrie ähnlich an. Wie auch bei nur 4mm längerem Oberrohr.

filiale, mein Vorbau hat nach der Tabelle 80mm. Wenn ich ihn verlänger sitze ich gestrecker auf dem Rad. Logisch. Aber effektiv auch weiter vorne mit dem Körperschwerpunkt. Das wäre nach meinem Gefühl kontraproduktiv. Kann sein, dass ich Unrecht habe.
Abstützen tue ich mich eh mit durchgesteckten Armen, weil ich im Gelände nach hinten rutsche, teilweise hinter den Sattel.
Die Kreiselkräfte (Stichwort Präzession) spielen bei den langsamen Drehraten im Gelände keine Rolle.
Aber je breiter mein Lenker ist um so mehr Weg müssen die Griffe zurücklegen für den gleichen Winkel. Mein Lenk-Ausschlag muss bei einem breiten Lenker grösser werden. Mit dem positiven Nebeneffekt, dass die Kraft sinkt, die ich aufwenden muss (Moment = Kraft * Hebelarm)
Vor dem Hintergrund wundere ich mich über den Trend zu breiten Lenkern.

Trailsurfer, wenn ich den Geo Vergleich mit z.B: einem Radon Skeen (18") mache, dann ist der Abstand Tretlager<->Gabel +35mm.
Bei z.B. einem Cannondale Scalpel (MD 16.9") beträgt der Unterschied +1mm.
Die Kettenstrebe ist bei beiden Vergleichsmodellen aber ~5mm kürzer.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir das noch weiter Diskutieren können. Noch besser wäre ein praktischer Tausch unserer Räder in einem Fahrseminar ;-)

Sonnige Grüsse vom Tux


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann Dir nur von mir berichten. Ich habe meinen Vorbau von 90 auf 70 gekürzt (bei L Rahmen) und muß echt aufpassen im Trail nicht vorne überzukippen. Von Sattelspitze zu Lenkermitte (Vorbauklemmung) sind es gerade mal 49cm. Das ist sehr sehr gedrückt, aber mein Rücken dankt es mir (der hat oberste Priorität). Mit 90mm bin ich besser zurecht gekommen in Bezug auf den Überschlag.  Das Original Setup mit 90mm und 720mm Lenker war schon top. Aber für meine Statur nicht geeignet. Dafür ist das Einlenken mit dem 70mm jetzt wesentlich direkter da ich näher an die Hochachse des Gabelschafts komme. Außerdem fahre ich nur noch einen 680 Carbon Lenker, der aber manchmal etwas zu schmal erscheint. Aber was macht man nicht alles um Gewicht zu sparen ohne die Kosten explodieren zu lassen. Für diese Kombi nehme ich das Überschlagsgefühl in Kauf.
Es ist korrekt daß man beim längeren Vorbau wieder mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat. Du könntest gleichzeitig einen Lenker mit rise montieren. Hast damit aber eine indirektere Lenkung durch den längeren Vorbau, das Du dann mit dem breiten Lenker mit rise wieder kompensierst. Dann sollte das Überschlagsgefühl weg sein.

Wie gesagt, fahre Dein Haustrail und lenke mit den Händen näher am Vorbau, aber fall dabei nicht auf die Nase. Die Kreiselkräfte machen sich zwar nur bei höherer Geschwindigkeit bemerkbar, aber wir reden in Deinem Fall auch nicht von Schrittgeschwindkeit sondern von zügig gefahrenen trails und Strecken. Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Laufrädern vernachlässigbar klein (es gibt Cracks die fahren beim Bikebergsteigen vorne 29 und hinten 650. Und durchqueren im langsamen trial Fahrstil die Berge, kann also nicht so schlecht sein).


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2014)

@BikerTux 
Zur Geo, da ist die Theorie das eine, das praktische Er-fahren u.U. etwas anderes... jedenfalls geht es mir als Langbeiner mit relativ kurzen Armen - vorher Nerve AL29 in L gefahren - nun mit dem neuen Bike (s. Sig) in Größe M und Kettenstrebe -2cm / Center-Front +3cm so, dass ich mehr im Rad sitze und das trotz nun mehr Sattelüberhöhung (bedingt durch das 4cm kürzere Sitzrohr) und 1cm höherem Tretlager! Du siehst, das ist alles sehr speziell bzw. individuell - aber ein Vergleichstest zu einem ähnlichen Bike mit unterschiedlicher Geo sollte jedem Aufschluss geben können, wo man besser drin sitzt.
Am Anfang war es auch so, dass ich mich sicherer mit etwas höherem Lenker fühlte; aber mit gestiegenem fahrerischen Level mag ich das jetzt gar nicht mehr so und bevorzuge einen tieferen Lenker, um so zum länger das VR an steileren Anstiegen am Boden zu haben und zum anderen, mehr Druck und Lenkkontrolle bei Absätzen bergab am VR zu haben. Mit der (zunehmenden) Zeit auf dem Bike kann man sich eigentlich an (fast) alles gewöhnen!  Ich hoffe trotzdem, ein paar nützliche Infos geliefert zu haben...ride on


----------



## cast0r (15. Oktober 2014)

BikerTux schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Ausführungen
> 
> cast0r, das ist interessant, dass Dir L besser gepasst hat. Ist das Dein erstes 29" ?
> M --> L  macht beim Oberrohr +2,54cm und beim Vorbau +1cm. Wenn Du jetzt den Vorbau um 2cm (v.90-->70) kürzt sitzt Du mit dem Schwerpunkt effektiv weiter hinten ?!
> ...



Ja, das AM 29 SL ist mein erstes 29er, vorher 26er Ghost XM Scandium (2002) - Super Teil aber jetzt in Rente

Ich hatte zuerst einen 80er Vorbau, aber ich finde mit dem 70er passt es noch besser.

Gruss
cast0r


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Oktober 2014)

habe folgendes Problem, da wo die Schaltzüge oben in den Rahmen gehen knackt es bei jeder lenk Bewegung, wenn ich ein bisschen Öl an die Stellen träufle ist für kurze Zeit ruhe, habt Ihr ne dauerhafte Lösung


----------



## BikerTux (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Dumens100

Kann es sein, dass an den Stellen wo die Zuganschläge in den Rahmen gehen Dreck dazwischen sitzt ?
Probiere nach dem reinigen mal so einen trocken Schmierstoff mit PTFE.

Ich habe mein Nerve schon durch ordentlich Matsch und Regen bewegt, aber es ist weiterhin Still.
Könnte es bei Dir evtl. trotzdem der Steuersatz sein ? Hör nochmal hin.

Schöne Grüße  Tux


----------



## filiale (24. Oktober 2014)

Auch bei mir knackt es nicht. Ich denke es muß dort Sand sein der dies verursacht. Aber was bedeutet knacken ? Wenn es ein echtes knacken ist, dann kommt es nicht von dieser Stelle sondern vom Steuersatz. Die Stelle wo die Züge in den Rahmen gehen ist ja nur wenige cm entfernt. Oder es etwas verklemmt (kleines Steinchen ?). Dir bleibt nix anderes übrig die Züge zu lockern und mal in die Öffnung zu schauen wenn Du ganz sicher bist daß es daher kommt. Ansonsten ist es ein Resonanzknacken daß woanders her kommt und nur bis dahin übertragen wird.


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Oktober 2014)

wenn ich die Züge dort festhalte und den Lenker drehe ist ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (24. Oktober 2014)

So wie ich das verstehe, sind die Züge innenverlegt? Vielleicht hängt wirklich nur irgendwas dazwischen?


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Oktober 2014)

Jo sind innen verlegt und wenn ich sie da festhalte wo sie reingehen ist ruhe auch wenn ich ein bisschen Öl zu tue ist kurzfristig Ruhe


----------



## filiale (25. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt.ausbauen und nachschauen.anders kommste nicht weiter


Ich habe keine Signatur


----------



## Scholzi (28. Oktober 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Jo sind innen verlegt und wenn ich sie da festhalte wo sie reingehen ist ruhe auch wenn ich ein bisschen Öl zu tue ist kurzfristig Ruhe


Hatte ich nach "Schlammschlacht" auch. Nach Wäsche mit Silikonspray behandelt, seitdem ist Ruhe. Kein Öl nehmen, verklebt mit Dreck u. verkrustet, dann knackt es. Öl mit Dreck wirkt wie "Schleifpaste". PTFE-(Teflon) Spray geht auch.


----------



## Dumens100 (5. November 2014)

Bei den 2015 Model ist wieder Hollowtech II verbaut, keine Press Fit Innenlager mehr


----------



## frittenullnull (6. November 2014)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein canyon nerve al 7.9 29 aus dem jahr 2013.
wegen umstieg auf ein enduro bike soll das nerve jedoch bald verkaufet werden.
das bike wurde damals von mir für 1800 € gekauft und steht soweit noch recht gepflegt da.

leider habe ich keine erfahrung darin, was gebrauchte räder noch wert sind.

was wäre eurer meinung nach ein fairer verkaufspreis?

vielen dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2014)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein canyon nerve al 7.9 29 aus dem jahr 2013.
> wegen umstieg auf ein enduro bike soll das nerve jedoch bald verkaufet werden.
> das bike wurde damals von mir für 1800 € gekauft und steht soweit noch recht gepflegt da.
> ...


Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mein Nerve AL 29 7.9, gekauft April 2013, für 1.100 Euro verkauft. Mit einem relativ hohen Wertverlust bei relativ kurzer Nutzungsdauer muss man eben rechnen, zumal Canyon die restlichen Nerves 29er bislang jedes Jahr im Juli/August auch noch mit einem Preisnachlass von 200 bis 400 Euro rausgehauen hat und somit der Preisdruck auf die Gebrauchträder vom Vorjahr steigt.


----------



## frittenullnull (8. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mein Nerve AL 29 7.9, gekauft April 2013, für 1.100 Euro verkauft. Mit einem relativ hohen Wertverlust bei relativ kurzer Nutzungsdauer muss man eben rechnen, zumal Canyon die restlichen Nerves 29er bislang jedes Jahr im Juli/August auch noch mit einem Preisnachlass von 200 bis 400 Euro rausgehauen hat und somit der Preisdruck auf die Gebrauchträder vom Vorjahr steigt.



danke für deine rückmeldung!
mit sowas in der art hatte ich schon fast gerechnet. wobei 1100 € schon echt wenig ist  aber du hast generell schon recht… 
meins ist aus dem juli 2013. werde mal bei 1200 € ansetzten. falls jamend interesse hat, kann er sich gerne melden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2014)

Du musst das positive sehen, hast für den Gegenwert "Wertminderung" 15 Monate Spaß mit dem Bike gehabt...hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## frittenullnull (8. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du musst das positive sehen, hast für den Gegenwert "Wertminderung" 15 Monate Spaß mit dem Bike gehabt...hoffe ich zumindest.



das definitiv!
hätte ich das geld, würde ich das nerve auch weiterhin als zweites bike behalten


----------



## Motorecky (8. November 2014)

X


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2014)

Was du brauchst, ist ein L - noch größer ist eigentlich Schmarrn, aber "jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen" oder "wenns schee macht"  und dann bitte das 9.9 _ohne _SL und in meteor grey  
Obwohl Niederrhein scheinbar 'underkill' für das Nerve 29 wirkt...man weiß ja nie, wenn dann noch mal die Flut aus Niederland zum Niederrhein kommt.. ..


----------



## Kika (11. November 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Bei den 2015 Model ist wieder Hollowtech II verbaut, keine Press Fit Innenlager mehr



Nicht ganz richtig. War am Samstag noch in Koblenz und beim 2015er ist genau wie an meinem 2014er Pressfit verbaut.


----------



## TitusLE (12. November 2014)

Kika schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. War am Samstag noch in Koblenz und beim 2015er ist genau wie an meinem 2014er Pressfit verbaut.


Hollowtech hat doch in erster Linie nichts mit Pressfit oder nicht zu tun. Pressfit bedeutet doch nur, dass die Lagerschalen eingepresst und nicht -geschraubt werden. Danach kommt die Hollowtech-Kurbelgarnitur rein. Und der ist es egal, ob die Lager eingepresst oder -geschraubt wurden.


----------



## Dumens100 (12. November 2014)

auf der Homepage geben sie als Lager aber kein Pressfit mehr an sondern wieder ein geschraubtes, aber anscheinend stimmt das nicht.


----------



## Deleted323091 (14. November 2014)

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal als "Neu-Nerver" zu Wort melden. Habe seit gut zwei Wochen mein Nerve AL 7.9. Lieferung ging richtig fix, da das Bike ab Lager verfügbar war. Erste Touren waren ein echtes Aha-Erlebnis und haben mich in meiner Kaufentscheidung noch bestärkt.

Leide habe ich bemerkt, dass mein Dämpfer Luft verliert, also ausgebaut und direkt zu Toxoholics geschickt, in der Hoffnung das mein Fall schnell abgearbeitet wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (14. November 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> Leide habe ich bemerkt, dass mein Dämpfer Luft verliert, also ausgebaut und direkt zu Toxoholics geschickt, in der Hoffnung das mein Fall schnell abgearbeitet wird...



Sehr ärgerlich. Garantiereparaturen werden aber normalerweise bevorzugt behandelt, so dass du ihn eigentlich innerhalb einer Woche wieder haben solltest. Zumal ja jetzt nicht gerade Hauptsaison ist...


----------



## frittenullnull (19. November 2014)

mein nerve steht zum verkauf, falls jemand interesse an einem gebrauchten hat…

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-al-7-9-29-groesse-l-2013/259935858-230-9390

grüße
steffen


----------



## filiale (19. November 2014)

was wird es als nächstes ?


----------



## Deleted323091 (19. November 2014)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Ich hätte noch eine original Canyon Nerve Sattelklemme in orange abzugeben...


----------



## frittenullnull (19. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> was wird es als nächstes ?



hab ein propain tyee bestellt welches das rennen gegen das strive al für sich entschieden hat


----------



## filiale (19. November 2014)

na dann biste schon der zweite...scheint ja ein Trend zu sein...oder vorher was falsches gekauft, weil das Propain / Strive ist ja weniger eine Marathonracer.


----------



## frittenullnull (20. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> na dann biste schon der zweite...scheint ja ein Trend zu sein...oder vorher was falsches gekauft, weil das Propain / Strive ist ja weniger eine Marathonracer.



würde nicht sagen, dass es ein fehlkauf war. 
hatte mit dem nerve die letzten zwei jahre eine menge spaß. zudem hat es meine leidenschaft fürs mountainbiken erst so richtig geweckt…
allerdings geht das interesse langsam eher richtung enduro und park, was ich dem nerve aber nicht antun möchte


----------



## Sepp333 (20. November 2014)

Hallo erstmal ! Bin neu hier habe den kompletten frätt schon gelesen 
Hab mir vorige Woche das 2015 er 9.9sl gegönnt 
Aufs forum bin ich gestoßen weil ich nach dem Dämpfer googelte ,...habe auch auf allen 3 Stufen kaum merkbare Unterschiede.  Ich fahr erstmal ne Weile so wies jetzt ist un lass evt mal bei toxo anpassen..... Is von mir eh nur'n Katzensprung.
Was mir aber grade mehr Sorgen macht sind die crossmax sl auf meinem Bike 
Habe grad gelesen auf der canyon hp
Zulässiges empfohlenes Gesamtgewicht Fahrer,Bike,Ausrüstung 85 kg
Was genau meinem Gewicht OHNE Bike und Ausrüstung entspricht 
Muss ich jetzt Angst haben das die unter mir zerbrechen?
Gruß


----------



## filiale (20. November 2014)

Kommt darauf an wo Du damit wie fährst. Nur Waldautobahn und Feldweg sind kein Thema. Wenn Du heftige Trails mit Sprüngen fährst wirds nicht so lange halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted323091 (24. November 2014)

Hallo, mal eine kurze Newbie Frage zu meinem Nerve 7.9. Welchen Sinn haben die beiden durchsichtigen "Hülsen" (auf dem Bild zu sehen) über den beiden Seilzügen? Sollen die ein scheuern des Seilzuges verhindern oder als eine Art Verschluss am Rahmen für Innenverlegte Züge dienen...? Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit....


----------



## Catweazle81 (24. November 2014)

@chrisonic Wie Du schon richtig vermutest, sie sollen den Rahmen schützen. Ich empfehle Dir aber zusätzlich an den kritischen Scheuerstellen noch zusätzlich Rahmen-/Lackschutzfolie anzubringen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dieser Folie gemacht.


----------



## Deleted323091 (24. November 2014)

Danke für die Info. An den kritischen Stellen wurden von Canyon schon kleine, durchsichtige Foliensticker angebracht.
Deswegen war ich etwas über die zusätslichen "Hülsen" verwundert...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2014)

Also, diese Hülsen befanden sich bei meinem Nerve gegenüber deinen ungefähr 3 cm weiter links und haben die Züge im Eingang in den Rahmen dort vor aufscheuern geschützt. 
Hier kann man es eigentlich ganz gut erkennen:


----------



## Deleted323091 (24. November 2014)

Aha, das wäre meine zweite Theorie. Zumal die Hülsen als Scheuerschutz  auf den Zügen ja auch "wandern" würden nehme ich an...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. November 2014)

Meine Hülsen haben sich so eigentlich nie bewegt, außer die Züge sind mal ausnahmsweise rausgerutscht durch sehr starken Lenkereinschlag wg. "ungeschickten" Anheben des Rads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted323091 (27. November 2014)

Fährt jemand von Euch zufällig 2.4 er Conti's (Mk/X-King) auf seinem Nerve? Will demnächst auf die Protection Version wechseln und mich gleich ein wenig "verbreitern", frage mich aber ob es überhaupt passt. Canyon schreibt ja was von einen max. Beeite von 2.25

Ist das überhaupt machbar mit dem Crossride Laufradsatz des Nerve 7.9 ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

Conti Rubber Queen alias Trail King 2.2 in der Race Sport-Version hat in jedem Fall gut in den Hinterbau gepasst und ausreichend Platz zu den Streben gehabt. Und der Reifen soll wohl mindestens gleich breit bauen wie der MK2. Die Protection-Versionen bauen sogar etwas schmäler, also dürfte das überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## Deleted323091 (27. November 2014)

Äh ja, 2.2 passt, die habe ich ja aktuell selber als Race Sport Version drauf. Wie sieht es aber mit 2.4 aus ?


----------



## traab87 (27. November 2014)

Hier sind paar Bilder vom 2.4er MK. Ist zwar vom 27.5 und nicht vom 29er aber schätze da sollt es wohl ähnlich eng zu gehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nerve-al-nur27-5.682787/page-8#post-11852199


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

@chrisonic mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf den Vergleich Rubber Queen/Trail King 2.2 RS mit MK2 2.4 RS, zudem noch die Info das Protection schmaler baut als die RaceSport-Versionen.


----------



## Deleted323091 (27. November 2014)

Ah, dann habe ich das etwas falsch interpretiert...


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2014)

Hier ein Foto, ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem für den MK2 2.4.


----------



## Scholzi (29. November 2014)

chrisonic schrieb:


> Äh ja, 2.2 passt, die habe ich ja aktuell selber als Race Sport Version drauf. Wie sieht es aber mit 2.4 aus ?


Hallo,
habe den MK II Protection in 2.4 gefahren bevor ich zum 2015er NN gewechselt bin. Passt problemlos und im Hinterbau links/rechts ca. 8 mm Luft, obwohl ich die 2 mm breiteren DT Swiss *XM* 1501 drauf habe.


----------



## Deleted 327577 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einige Seiten dieses Thread´s gelesen, würde aber gern einmal meine Frage persönlich stellen, da ich irgendwie noch keine passende Antwort gefunden hab. Ich will mir ,soweit die Lage, ein Nerve 29 AL in der 9.9er Version zulegen da für meine Begriffe an dem Rad alles so ist wie ich es gern hätte. Nun bin ich aber noch nie ein 29er Fully gefahen. Ich selbst bin 1.79m groß, Schrittlänge 83cm und hab in der Vergangenheit als 26" immer was um die 48er Rahmenhöhen gefahren sowohl im HT als auch im Fullybereich. Als HT fahre ich zur Zeit ein Grand Canyon 29" 7.9 in L sprich 48cm da fühl ich mich auch ganz wohl drauf. Wenn ich den Grössenrechner bemühe kommt bei den normalen  ne Schrittlänge  L raus, der auf der Canyon HP errechnet ne M. Sollte man ehr auf seine Erfahrungen aus dem 26er Bereich vertrauen oder ist der Rechner bei Canyon doch ne Alternative? Ich bin schon am überlegen selbst mal nach Koblenz zu fahren um beide Größen zu testen.
Die zweite Frage ist wie belastbar die DT Laufräder beim 9.9er sind, ich bringe(auch) jobbedingt in etwa 94kg Muskelmasse mit und mit etwas Gepäck und Klamotten komm ich der 100er Grenze schon recht nahe. Man muß aber sagen das ich ehr der Genussradler bin und es nicht übermäßig krachen lasse.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich ja ein bischen schlauer machen!

Gruß Micha


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Die erste Frage kann ich dir beantworten: M der größere Rahmen verliert bei deinen Proportionen wohl das letzte Rest an Agilität für trailastige Touren. Und auch wenn es nur für Waldautobahnrennen genutzt wird, fände ich L immer noch zu groß bei einer 83er Schrittlänge. Es grüßt ein ehemaliger L'er mit 90, der jetzt ein anderes Fully im M fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted323091 (6. Dezember 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bin knapp über 189cm mit 84 cm Schrittlänge. Mein Canyon Nerve passt in Größe M wie angegossen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2014)

Das Nerve AL 29 an sich ist m.E. tendenziell besser auf Sitzriesen, als auf Sitzzwerge proportioniert worden.


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde Dir auch M empfehlen.

Wegen des Gewicht: Der Satz ist auf 100kg ausgelegt. Natürlich ist da immer noch eine Toleranz. Solange Du keine Sprünge machst und es nicht über S2 Trails und mehr prügelst, ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## Scholzi (7. Dezember 2014)

Ganz klare Empfehlung Gr.M!
Ich (179 cm-SL 85-86 kg) fahre das AL Nerve 29"- 9.9 seit Nov.2013.
Wie filiale geschrieben hat, brauchst du keine Angst haben, dass die XR 1501 o.g. Einsatzbereiche nicht aushalten. Mir persönlich sind 20 mm Maulweite grundsätzlich etwas schmal, habe deshalb den XR 1501 LFR verkauft u. fahre seit 1/2 Jahr den XM 1501 mit 22,5 mm MW welcher >12% breiter- u. bis 110 kg von DT Swiss "spezifiziert" ist. Das Canyon Spectral ist u.a. mit diesen LFR ausgestattet. Die höhere Steifigkeit ist deutlich spürbar u. breitere Reifen mit weniger Luftdruck passen besser. Fahre z.Zt. Nobby Nic-2015-2.35 mit 1.4/1.8 bar tubless.


----------



## Ritzibi (7. Dezember 2014)

1,83 mit 84 SL - M passt perfekt.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Ho zusammen,

gibt es hier über 2m Leute die ein nerve AL 29 fahren? Wenn ja wie klappt's? Von der Stange groß genug? Oder musstet ihr Änderungen vornehmen?

Lg Björn


----------



## MKAB (17. Januar 2015)

***Bin nur 1,96m aber bei mir klappt alles gut. Bei Canyon hatte man mir zwar zu einem längeren Vorbau geraten, den brauche ich aber gar nicht. Ich habe nur einen anderen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert, das ist aber weniger nötig als eher Geschmacksache 

In jedem Fall würde ich zu einer Probefahrt vor Ort raten! Ich habe daraufhin meine Meinung geändert damals.
Wenn das nicht möglich ist, geht vielleicht was in der Probefahrtenbörse oder hier im Forum einfach mal fragen...


**EDIT:* 
Habe übersehen, dass das hier der _Nerve_-Thread ist, ich habe ja ein _Spectral_ 29er, sorry...


----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ja, ich fahre mal hin. Ca 180 km eine Fahrt. Aber lieber so, als wenn das Bike nicht passt ;-)

Wollte nur mal nachforschen ob es sich lohnt hinzufahren wegen der größe.

LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal nachforschen ob es sich lohnt hinzufahren wegen der größe.


Kristallklares Jein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kristallklares Jein!



Hört sich nicht gut an ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Wenn du weißt, das Bike soll es werden, dann wegen der Größe nach KO...mach es...wenn es nur Neugierde ist, gibt es eben nur den Überraschungs- oder Enttäuschungseffekt, zumal man auch nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren kann und die geschotterte Pflanzenumgebung fahrtechnisch auch nur sehr eingeschränkt etwas hermacht...


----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt, das Bike soll es werden, dann wegen der Größe nach KO...mach es...wenn es nur Neugierde ist, gibt es eben nur den Überraschungs- oder Enttäuschungseffekt, zumal man auch nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren kann und die geschotterte Pflanzenumgebung fahrtechnisch auch nur sehr eingeschränkt etwas hermacht...



Ja okay. Ne geht wenn nur um Größe und ob es passt. Nur Parkplatz fahren bin ich schon aus bonn/radon gewohnt. Das wäre nicht das Problem.

LG


----------



## denis0082 (17. Januar 2015)

Wenn's nicht so'n Act ist würde ich hinfahren. Das Nerve ist schon ziemlich kurz. Kenne kein Touren-Fully, dass in M so ein kurzes Oberrohr hat (85cm). Ich hab mich dran gewöhnt, aber es muss einem schon liegen. Laut PPS bin ich ein M mit Tendenz zu S. Wenn ich nur einen cm weniger Schrittlänge eingebe wird mir S vorgeschlagen. Das wäre aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu kurz.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Das Nerve hat ein sehr kurzes Front-Center, deswegen kann man da auch nicht mit kürzeren Vorbauten "spielen" weil das dann das "System" des Rades quasi "unfahrbar" macht...in " " gesetzt, um es zu "apostrophieren"


----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Hmm, die von Canyon behaupten es wäre recht groß bzw würde recht groß ausfallen. Die geo mit oberrohr etc habe ich schon gesehen, aber auch gehört das oberrohrlänge nicht alles sei. Das spectral hat wohl ein viel längeres oberrohr, aber ist wohl laut einigen Fahrern auch recht kurz, kürzer als das nerve wie ich hörte.

Da bleibt wohl nur testen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Es geht nicht nur um die Länge des Oberrohrs, sondern um den Abstand von der Mitte des Innenlagers bis zur Mitte der Federgabel. Und der ist beim Nerve 29 sehr kurz.
Die Geo liegt doch offen auf der Canyon Webseite vor bzw. ganz einfach vom Radstand die Kettenstrebenlänge abziehen und man hat - im Vergleich zu den allermeisten Konkurrenz-Rädern - ein sehr kurzes "Vorderrad". Deswegen empfiehlt Canyon auch z.B. beim L-Rahmen nicht kürzer als 80mm Vorbauten zu fahren...alles selbst erfragt und er-fahren  jetzt fahre ich hinten 2cm weniger und vorne 3cm mehr und es ist die deutlich bessere Geo...will aber keinem den Spaß an seinem Nerve verderben, trotzdem weiß ich auch wovon ich hier schreibe.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (17. Januar 2015)

Das glaub ich dir auch gerne was du schreibst ;-) alles in allem hilft es wohl eh nur wenn man sich draufhockt und selber fährt. 

Wenn die Fahrt dann umsonst war, dann kann man zur Not noch ein wenig die Mosel begutachten ;-)


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Für alle Kaufinteressen, Nerve al 29 8.9 2015 in Meteor Grey - Light in Größe L


----------



## Absalon (18. Januar 2015)

wäre gut, wenn Du noch die Rahmengröße psoten würdest...


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Wohl wahr, habs hinzugefügt is Größe L


----------



## BjoernMacManama (18. Januar 2015)

JoGm schrieb:


> Wohl wahr, habs hinzugefügt is Größe L



Warum verkaufste? Lg


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Hehe war ehr gemeint das Leute die am Kauf dieses bikes interessiert sind die Farbe mal auf Fotos sehen. War wohl etwas falsch Formuliert.


----------



## BjoernMacManama (18. Januar 2015)

Achsoooooo, das ist nett. Schaut geil aus. Lg


----------



## Wiely (19. Januar 2015)

@JoGm 
Was Sie Schrittlänge bitte?


----------



## JoGm (19. Januar 2015)

90 cm bei 186 cm Körpergröße und es passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kicres (19. Januar 2015)

Um noch ein paar Zahlen in den Raum zu werfen:
Ich bin mit meinem Nerve AL 8.9 2015 in L bei 183cm Körpergröße und 89cm Schrittlänge sehr zu frieden, M war mir bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz deutlich zu kurz.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (19. Januar 2015)

1,85m, Schrittlänge:90 cm

-> bestens!


----------



## maple (20. Januar 2015)

@JoGm  wäre es möglich noch ein Detailfoto der Rahmenfarbe zu Posten? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Grau in Richtung Anthrazit geht oder eher Hellgrau ist . Danke!


----------



## JoGm (20. Januar 2015)

Na klar kein Problem, hier eines vom Wochenende in der Sonne,





 

Eines von heute draußen bei bewölktem Himmel,



 

Und eines in der Werkstatt unter der Halogenlampe.



 

Wenn du noch andere Brauchst sag bescheid. Schwer zu beschreiben die Farbe je nach Betrachtungswinkel und Beleuchtung von hell bis dunkel alles dabei. Auf jedenfall kommt se echt geil in Natura  Mit freundlichen Grüßen JoGm


----------



## maple (20. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Sieht Top aus! Denke mein neues wird auch Grau/Blau statt Schwarz


----------



## joe1702 (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
gibt mit Sicherheit hier den einen oder anderen, der seinen Gabelservice selber macht. 
Nachdem das Rad nun schon ein Jahr immer treu seine Dienste getan hat, habe ich mal bei meinem 2014er Modell die Gelegenheit bei dem bescheidenen Wetter genutzt und die Gabel zerlegt. 

Was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe, wo nun genau das blaue Box Fluid rein muss. Bei allen möglichen Videos im Youtube ist ein Loch, wenn man mit der 26er Nuss die Luftschraube abschraubt. Bei mir ist da drunter ein weißes Plastikteil mit einem kleinen Loch in der Mitte und außenrum ein O-Ring. Aus diesem kleinen Loch kam auch das Fox Fluid (zumindest das bißchen was drinnen war...)

Hat wer vielleicht ein Anleitung für die Gabel?

Vielen Dank vorab

Gruß Joe


----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Januar 2015)

Hi,

schau mal, ob Du hier etwas dazu findest:

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=findbycode

Bei der 2013er Gabel kommt das blaue Fluid oben in die Luftkammer.

Gruß
Rodriguez


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2015)

Das weiße "Plastikding" muß raus, geht sehr schwer, aber geht...Bilder dazu hier im Canyon Forum.


----------



## Rodriguez06 (26. Januar 2015)

Beitrag 1896


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1702 (26. Januar 2015)

Ihr seid Spitze  

Dachte ich kenne fast den ganzen thread,aber dies habe ich übersehen. Habe nur die Anleitung von George p gehabt mit dem spacer. 

@filiale :wo hast du dann das blaue fox Fluid genau rein?
Habe ja das Plastik Teil nicht raus gebracht und dann habe ich erst durch umdrehen der Gabel das blaue fox durch das löchchen abgelassen und mit der spritze wieder die 5mm eingefüllt in das kleine Loch


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2015)

Das weiße Plastikteil muß komplett rausgezogen werden, dann die 5ml fluid rein und das weiße Teil wieder rein. Wenn Du es auch ohne hinbekommen hast, umso besser. Ich mußte nur feststellen, daß die 5ml fluid mit dem weißen Gabelfett vermischt waren und es mehr Schlamm als fluid war. Daher war ich froh alles geöffnet zu haben um es einmal richtig sauber zu machen und es ordentlich neu zu befüllen.
Das weiße Plastikteil geht sehr sehr schwer nach oben rauszuziehen.


----------



## frittek (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne nochmal das Thema Rahmengröße aufgreifen:
Ich kämpfe momentan mit der Enscheidung für das richtige Nerve AL 29er.
Meine Größe: 182
SL: 86
Canyon sagt: Rahmengröße M!   Ab SL 88  Rahmengröße L
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir der M Rahmen zu kurz ist, und ich zu gedrungen auf dem Bike sitze.

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Abmessungen? Für was habt ihr Euch entschieden?
Körpergröße:
Schrittlänge:
Rahmengröße:
Vorbau:
...

Ist vieleicht das 27,5er die bessere Wahl als Sitzriese?
Weil längerer Rahmen und geringere Überstandshöhe.

Danke


----------



## joe1702 (27. Januar 2015)

So noch um das Thema "Wohin mit dem blauen Fox Fluid" endgültig abzuschließen.

Man hat die Lufteinheit, wo man nach unten rausziehen kann (Diese ist nicht mehr irgendwie gesichert oder? einfach nach unten ziehen? Dann müsste anschließend ja auch das weiße Plastikteil mit nach unten rausgehen? Das weiße Plastikteil oben rauszufummeln habe ich nicht hingekriegt...) :





Bild von oben (ohne das weiße Plastikteil) auf das obere Ende der Lufteinheit bedeckt mit blauen Fox Fluid:






dann kommt das blaue Fox Fluid und dann kommt dieses weiße Plastikteil :






Man kann das blaue Fox Fluid auch oben in die Bohrung mit einer Spritze füllen, da eine Bohrung vollständig durch das weiße Plastikteil geht und dann ist man auch in dem besagten Hohlraum
Letzendlich gelangt ja auch das Blaue Fox Fluid bis oben zur TopCap und wird durch die TopCap bzw. deren Dichtring am austreten gehindert.

Bild mit eingebautem weißen Plastikteil:






korrekt?

Ich danke euch für die Unterstützung 

und @filiale für seine guten Bilder 

Vielleicht hilft diese Zusammenfassung 2014er Besitzer


----------



## Absalon (8. Februar 2015)

frittek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte gerne nochmal das Thema Rahmengröße aufgreifen:
> Ich kämpfe momentan mit der Enscheidung für das richtige Nerve AL 29er.
> Meine Größe: 182
> ...



Stehe wie schon beschrieben von demselben Problem: 182 cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge 85.
Wenn alles klappt fahr ich nächsten Freitag nach Koblenz und prüfe mal die Größen M und L.
Die 27,5"-Version werde ich auch mal testen.

Wenn ich wieder da bin kann ich ja mal berichten.


----------



## Absalon (15. Februar 2015)

Soo, ich war jetzt in Koblenz und habe mal das Nerve Al 29 in M und L probegefahren.

Vorher war wurde ich noch vom freundlichen Berater vermessen. Und siehe da: bei der Schrittlänge hat er 87 cm rausgebracht, ich hatte 85 cm gemessen .
Dann hat er gleich gesagt, er habe fast die identischen Maße und fahre die Größe L.
Ich habe dann wie gesagt beide Räder gefahren. Der Berater hat vorher alles eingestellt, bei M kam da eine ziemlich starke Sattelüberhöhung raus, wodurch schon fast klar war, dass es zu klein ist. Als ich drauf saß und gefahren bin hat er zu meiner Frau gleich gesagt, das sei zu gedrungen in M. Er hat mir dann L empfohlen, da das seiner Ansicht nach stimmiger aussah. Meine Frau sagte dasselbe. Ok, ich muss sagen, dass ich mich auf dem M etwas wohler gefühlt habe. Das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich aktuell auch ein relativ kurzes Bike fahre. Habe mich dann für die Größe L entschieden, bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das richtig war. Naja, ich wird mich bestimmt dran gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (15. Februar 2015)

Ob es stimmig ist oder nicht ist egal wohlfühlen muss man sich.


----------



## rpitz (15. Februar 2015)

Absalon schrieb:


> [...] ich mich auf dem M etwas wohler gefühlt habe. Das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich aktuell auch ein relativ kurzes Bike fahre. Habe mich dann für die Größe L entschieden, bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das richtig war. Naja, ich wird mich bestimmt dran gewöhnen.



Lass dir evtl. einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren,  dann sitzt du wieder etwas vertrauter.


----------



## Absalon (15. Februar 2015)

rpitz schrieb:


> Lass dir evtl. einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren,  dann sitzt du wieder etwas vertrauter.


.. das wäre eine Idee. Der Original-Vorbau in Größe L ist 90mm lang. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit kürzeren Vorbauten bei dem Bike? Wird's dann unruhiger?


----------



## cast0r (15. Februar 2015)

Absalon schrieb:


> .. das wäre eine Idee. Der Original-Vorbau in Größe L ist 90mm lang. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit kürzeren Vorbauten bei dem Bike? Wird's dann unruhiger?



Bei mir wars ähnlich. L hat mir aber sofort schon besser gefallen. Habe noch den Vorbau auf 70mm geändert - TOP!


----------



## Absalon (16. Februar 2015)

alles klar, danke - ich wird dann auch einen kürzeren Vorbau ordern.


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2015)

Absalon schrieb:


> alles klar, danke - ich wird dann auch einen kürzeren Vorbau ordern.



Ich bin auch bei L von 90 auf 70mm Vorbau.


----------



## frittek (16. Februar 2015)

ich (182 / 86) habe mich für L entschieden und bestellt. Sa ist es schon angekommen
Ein klasse Bike!!!
Ich habe den Vorbau aber bei 90 gelassen... Die Größe L habe ich ja genommen, weil ich die längere Version (+2cm im Vergleich zum M) haben wollte.
--> Kurze Beine....langer Oberkörper der muss ja irgendwo hin
Fühle mich sehr wohl (Sitzprobe im Wohnzimmer)! Bin aber noch nicht gefahren, weil noch überall Schnee liegt
Da der Sattel bei mir nicht sehr hoch ist, habe ich den Vorbau recht niedrich eingestellt... Linkerneveau ist jetzt knapp unter Sattelniveau.
Wie habt Ihr das eingestellt?
Bin dann mal auf die ersten Testfahrten gespannt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2015)

frittek schrieb:


> Fühle mich sehr wohl (Sitzprobe im Wohnzimmer)! Bin aber noch nicht gefahren, weil noch überall Schnee liegt


Du hast dich für das richtige Bike entschieden


----------



## Absalon (16. Februar 2015)

frittek schrieb:


> ich (182 / 86) habe mich für L entschieden und bestellt. Sa ist es schon angekommen



Ich habe fast dieselben Maße wie Du (182/ 87, die Schrittlänge aber in der Jeans gemessen, mit Radhose wahrscheinlich auch 86).
Habe ebenfalls die L-Version bestellt (siehe oben). Heute habe ich bei Canyon angerufen und den Vorbau in 80mm bestellt - wenigstens ein cm weniger gestreckt


----------



## schurwald-biker (17. Februar 2015)

Mein 9.9er, Farbe Stealth,  kommt voraussichtlich in KW13 .

Im MB Magazin habe ich gelesen, dass der Nerve AL29 2014 hinten keinen Schnellspanner hat.
Habe mal das Bild auf der HP genau angeschaut - das 2015er Modell scheint auch keinen dran zu haben.

Hat einer von Euch das schon nachgerüstet und eine Empfehlung?

Dann wüsste ich gerne noch, welchen Flaschenhalter Ihr empfehlen würdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2015)

Hat hinten eine X12 Achse. Entweder du kaufst Dir nen Inbusschlüssel oder Du nimmst Dein Multitool zum Lösen der Achse. Alternativ gibt es von DTswiss eine Achse mit Hebel.

Flaschenhalter kannste alles nehmen. 750ml Flaschen passen rein, wenn auch knapp.


----------



## frittek (17. Februar 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen. .. hinten ist kein Schnellspanner
warum wird da kein Schnellspanner mehr eingesetzt? 
ich hab den Canyon Flaschenhalter mit 0.75er Flasche mitbestellt... passt beim L-Rahmen! Musst die Flasche  aber etwas schräg rausziehen. .. ist aber ok.


----------



## TitusLE (17. Februar 2015)

frittek schrieb:


> warum wird da kein Schnellspanner mehr eingesetzt?


Weil X12 'ne Schraubachse ist und sich das mit einem Schnellspanner schlecht realisieren lässt.


----------



## Ritzibi (21. Februar 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Weil X12 'ne Schraubachse ist und sich das mit einem Schnellspanner schlecht realisieren lässt.


Wie kommst du denn da drauf?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Auch eine Achse mit Schnellspanner wird zunächst eingeführt und dann verschraubt.


----------



## schurwald-biker (21. Februar 2015)

...ich hatte jetzt noch nie eine Steckachse und kenne das Prinzip nicht.
Kann man da mit einer Schnellspannerachse nicht einfach den Spanner öffnen und das das Hinterrad entnehmen?

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Nerve Al29 folgende Steckachse passen würde:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HR-Schnellsp...72?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item234b5270bc


----------



## Scholzi (21. Februar 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> ...ich hatte jetzt noch nie eine Steckachse und kenne das Prinzip nicht.
> Kann man da mit einer Schnellspannerachse nicht einfach den Spanner öffnen und das das Hinterrad entnehmen?
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Nerve Al29 folgende Steckachse passen würde:
> ...


Ja, diese Schnellspannerachse würde passen.


----------



## Domowoi (21. Februar 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> [...]
> Kann man da mit einer Schnellspannerachse nicht einfach den Spanner öffnen und das das Hinterrad entnehmen?[...]



Das 2015er 27,5" Nerve 6.0 hat hinten noch einen Schnellspanner. Da kann man nicht wie vorne einfach lösen und rausnehmen, sondern muss eine Seite komplett abschrauben, dann den Schnellspanner rausziehen und erst dann kann man das Hinterrad entfernen. Ist etwas umständlich, die Steckachse ist meiner Meinung nach die elegantere Lösung.


----------



## schurwald-biker (21. Februar 2015)

...danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted323091 (21. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage: 
Ich suche für mein Nerve Al 7.9 rote Kettenblattschrauben. 
Irgendwie sehe ich da den Wald vor lautet Bäumen nicht.
Habt Ihre mal einen Tip, welche man da nimmt ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Reverse, z.B. hier (oder woanders, googeln)
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rev...t/aid:712805?gclid=CInU8fnB88MCFcHMtAodq0IA8A


----------



## Deleted323091 (21. Februar 2015)

Dank, die hatte ich auch schon im Auge. War mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Größe immer die gleiche ist oder ob es da verschiedene Maße gibt...


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2015)

Hallo, ich klinke mich mal kurz hier ein.

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Nerve AL 29. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Forstwege und Singletrails (ohne große Sprünge). Vom Einsatzgebiet müsste das Rad ja sehr gut passen oder?
Ich bin bis jetzt ein Poison Arsen AM gefahren (in 45er Größe), ziemlich kompakte und entspannte Sitzposition. Das Rad war auch sehr wendig. Ich bin 180cm groß, Sl 85 cm. Würde mir das Nerve in Größe M nehmen (sagt auch das PPS). Muss ich mich beim Nerve auf große Veränderungen einstellen? Hat jemand ugf dieselben Maße wie ich, wie sieht es da mit der Überhöhung von Sattel und Lenker aus?

Wäre euch dankbar für ein paar Hinweise/Ratschläge.

Viele Grüße


----------



## filiale (2. März 2015)

Bei SL 85 und Rahmengröße M mußt Du mit etwa 7 cm Sattelüberhöhung rechnen.
Für Forstwege, Waldwege und trails bis S2 ist das Bike sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2015)

Ok, danke für die Info, 7cm kommt mir schon recht viel vor.
Sitzposition ist aber eher noch entspannt, oder? Wenn ich jetzt L nehmen würde, wäre die Sitzposition ja schon eher gestreckt wg längerem Oberrohr und Vorbau. Das Rad soll auf jeden Fall wendig, kompakt und komfortabel bleiben, und ich muss noch gut hinter den Sattel kommen, so wie bei meinem jetzigen Bike...
Größe M wäre aber schon das richtige, gehe ich mal von aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (2. März 2015)

Ich habe M, bei 176cm Größe und 82-83cm SL und finde es (wie schon öfters geschrieben) gerade richtig. Bei deinen Maßen würde ich aber wohl zu L tendieren.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2015)

Hi, danke für die Info.

Hm das macht mich echt unschlüssig. Bei meinem jetzigen Bike fahre ich halt 45er Rahmenhöhe (ca. 17,7 Zoll), habe aber auch keine Sattelüberhöhung... Ist halt ein AM. Aber ich dachte halt von der Größe würde das ähnlich ausfallen, auch wenn es eine etwas andere Geoetrie ist... Will auf jeden Fall nicht zu gestreckt sitzen, das ist eben meine Befürchtung bei Größe L... Allerdings will ich halt auch keine große Überhöhung fahren... Aber das Bike soll wendig bleiben, da ich auch zu 50% Trails mit steilen Treppen/hohen Stufen fahre etc...

Ich scheine da wirklich zwischen den zwei Größen zu liegen. Denke ich fahre am WE mal nach Koblenz und fahre die zwei Größen Probe, falls möglich...

Trotzdem wäre ich noch für ein paar Hinweise/Ratschläge/Tips dankbar ;-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Scholzi (2. März 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Hallo, ich klinke mich mal kurz hier ein.
> 
> Ich interessiere mich auch für das Nerve AL 29. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Forstwege und Singletrails (ohne große Sprünge). Vom Einsatzgebiet müsste das Rad ja sehr gut passen oder?
> Ich bin bis jetzt ein Poison Arsen AM gefahren (in 45er Größe), ziemlich kompakte und entspannte Sitzposition. Das Rad war auch sehr wendig. Ich bin 180cm groß, Sl 85 cm. Würde mir das Nerve in Größe M nehmen (sagt auch das PPS). Muss ich mich beim Nerve auf große Veränderungen einstellen? Hat jemand ugf dieselben Maße wie ich, wie sieht es da mit der Überhöhung von Sattel und Lenker aus?
> ...


Ich bin 1.79, 85 Sl u. fahre mit 2cm Sattelüberhöhung (20 mm Spacer u. 5 mm Lenker-rise).


----------



## Deleted323091 (2. März 2015)

@Scholzi: Welche Rahmengrößte fährst du denn ? ich bin 1.80 mit SL 83 und fahre Größe M. Passt bestens...


----------



## Scholzi (2. März 2015)

chrisonic schrieb:


> @Scholzi: Welche Rahmengrößte fährst du denn ? ich bin 1.80 mit SL 83 und fahre Größe M. Passt bestens...


M! Habe Kumpel, welcher das gleiche Bike in Gr. L bei SL 89 fährt. Kann also sehr gut vergleichen. M ist für mich perfekt mit 80 mm Vorbau.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2015)

@Scholzi

Hm von deinen Daten her kommt das ja bei mir ziemlich ähnlich mit 180 und SL von 85cm...2 cm Überhöhung gehen ja, so in etwa hätte ich mir das auch vorgestellt... Wie fährt sich das Bike denn? Sitzposition komfortabel und aufrecht? Kommst du gut hinter den Sattel auf Trails und bei Abfahrten? 
Du weißt nicht zufällig noch deine Torso- und Armlänge? :-D

Danke!


----------



## bajcca (2. März 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Info.
> 
> Hm das macht mich echt unschlüssig. Bei meinem jetzigen Bike fahre ich halt 45er Rahmenhöhe (ca. 17,7 Zoll), habe aber auch keine Sattelüberhöhung... Ist halt ein AM. Aber ich dachte halt von der Größe würde das ähnlich ausfallen, auch wenn es eine etwas andere Geoetrie ist... Will auf jeden Fall nicht zu gestreckt sitzen, das ist eben meine Befürchtung bei Größe L... Allerdings will ich halt auch keine große Überhöhung fahren... Aber das Bike soll wendig bleiben, da ich auch zu 50% Trails mit steilen Treppen/hohen Stufen fahre etc...
> 
> ...



Bei hohem Trailanteil und Fahren von steilen Treppen und hohen Stufen werfe ich noch das 29er Spectral in den Raum, würde ich bei dem was Du schreibst bevorzugen. Wenn Du in Koblenz bist, kannst Du das ja auch noch probieren.


----------



## Scholzi (2. März 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> @Scholzi
> 
> Hm von deinen Daten her kommt das ja bei mir ziemlich ähnlich mit 180 und SL von 85cm...2 cm Überhöhung gehen ja, so in etwa hätte ich mir das auch vorgestellt... Wie fährt sich das Bike denn? Sitzposition komfortabel und aufrecht? Kommst du gut hinter den Sattel auf Trails und bei Abfahrten? Danke!


Also ich bin zufrieden u. würde im Vergleich zu meinem letzten 26" Nerve die Sitzposition als "komfortabel" bezeichen. Ich lebe in Österreich u. fahre Touren im Mittelgebirge wie auch in den Alpen bis zu 2.000 hm/Tg.
Nachz/Umgerüstet habe ich u.a. eine KS-LV Variostütze u. DT SWISS XM 1501 (vom Spectral)Laufräder. Fahre damit den 2015-Nobby Nic- 2.35 Tubeless Easy tubeless mit 60 ml Milch.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2015)

hm ja das mit dem Spectral habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich tendiere momentan eher zum Nerve. Wegen Gewicht und Bergauffahren (meine Grenze für das Bike liegt auch bei 2000€, mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben wollen, wobei es auf die 100 Euro zum Spectral nicht ankäme..)...
Mit der entsprechenden Technik komme ich ja auch hohe Treppenstufen mit den 110mm runter denke ich... Ist halt die Frage, bin jetzt 130mm vorne und hinten gewohnt von dem Arsen AM... Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich mittlerweile eher 60% Forstwege und 40% Singletrails fahre, und so oft kommen hohe Treppen auch nicht vor... Von daher liegt der Schwerpunkt eher auf Forstwegen und normalen Singletrails...

Wenn ich nach Koblenz fahre werde ich es aber mal probefahren... Würde jedoch lieber das Rad direkt bestellen ;-)

@Scholzi Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (3. März 2015)

So... Da ich am WE doch keine Zeit habe nach Koblenz zu eiern, habe ich das Bike jetzt einfach in Größe M bestellt. Mal mit 3cm Spacern, kürzen kann ich zur Not selber noch... Evtl. passe ich dann noch den Vorbau an, aber erstmal schauen wie sich das Bike fährt. Bin sehr gespannt!

Danke an alle für die Infos und Ratschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parkpre_Racing (3. März 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> So... Da ich am WE doch keine Zeit habe nach Koblenz zu eiern, habe ich das Bike jetzt einfach in Größe M bestellt. Mal mit 3cm Spacern, kürzen kann ich zur Not selber noch... Evtl. passe ich dann noch den Vorbau an, aber erstmal schauen wie sich das Bike fährt. Bin sehr gespannt!
> 
> Danke an alle für die Infos und Ratschläge.



Ich überlege natürlich jetzt auch, ob ich mein altes Rad als Ersatz behalten soll oder ob ich es verkaufen soll. Hängt halt davon ab was ich noch bekommen würde, für unter 150€ sag ich mal, behalte ich es lieber :-D Was denkt Ihr was ich dafür noch verlangen kann?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt....


----------



## Deleted323091 (9. März 2015)

Ich möchte mein Nerve 7.9 gerne mit einer Rock Shox reverb nachrüsten, bin da ber etwas ratlos was die Länger betriftt.
Meine jetzige Sattelstütze hat 400mm, wovon 220mm "sichtbar" sind, sprich zwischen Satelleklemme und Sattel....

Nehme ich die 380mm oder die 420mm Reverb, bin da gerade echt völlig planlos...


----------



## Sepp333 (9. März 2015)

380 reicht da 80 mm mindesteinstecktiefe


----------



## Einblauer (13. März 2015)

Hallo Leute, findet ihr, dass es für einen absoluten MTB-Einsteiger und Gelegenheitsfahrer einen Unterschied macht, ob ich ein Rose Uncle Jimbo 1 nehme oder ein Canyon Nerve 7.9 AL? Rahmengröße wäre wohl L bei Größe 1,84m, Gewicht zw. 90-100kg, Innenbeinlänge 91,5 mit Wunsch nach eher aufrechter Sitzposition, oder? Wie läuft das eigentlich bei Canyon mit einer Rückgabe. Auf deren Homepage steht ja "nur unbenutzt". Heißt das sobald ich das Rad auch nur aufbaue und mich draufsetze, um zu sehen ob es mir passt, wäre es schon Essig mit der Rückgabe?

Probefahren konnte ich nur das Jimbo bei Rose im Laden, gefiel mir dort wohl. Canyon ist leider knapp 3 Std. entfernt, konnte mich da noch nicht zu durchringen dorthinzufahren.

http://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-uncle-jimbo-1-2014/aid:651458
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3663

Schonmal danke für alle Hinweise!


----------



## Deleted323091 (13. März 2015)

Also grudnsätzlich sind das ja schon grundverschiedene Bikes. Das Nerve ist eher ein Touren-/Allmountain Fully, wohingegen das Uncle Jimbo ein Enduro Bike ist. Das Nerve ist ein 29" und Uncle Jimbo ein 26" Bike...

Interesant wäre der Einsatzbereich den du mit dem Bike "befahren" willst.


----------



## Einblauer (13. März 2015)

Ich will eigentlich nur bissl im Gelände rumfahren, so wie hier etwa 



 So 1Std die Woche


----------



## filiale (13. März 2015)

Wenn Du das Canyon aufbaust und vor der Tür auf der Straße fährst, ohne Schmutz und Staub und Nässe und Gelände, keine Vollbremsung hinlegst und die Bremsscheiben einlaufen und der Reifen Bremsspuren bekommt und Du nur mal 2-3 Minuten rumrollst um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, kannst Du es anschließend zurückschicken und bekommst 100% Deines Geldes wieder. Man muß eben pfleglich damit umgehen und es im Neuzustand wieder zurückschicken (so wie bei anderen Waren die man im Internet bestellt). Also auch 1:1 wieder so einpacken wie Du es ausgepackt hast (es gibt auch Flegel die rotzen das irgendwie wieder in den Karton, nach dem Motto: mir doch egal). Mach vorher Bilder, dann weißte auch wie es später wieder einzupacken ist.


----------



## schurwald-biker (13. März 2015)

Hallo,

also ich denke mit dem Nerve bist Du besser bedient als mit den Uncle Jimbo, das Nerve ist vielseitiger. Damit kannste aucb mal ne längere Radtour machen, und bergauf lässt es sich mit so einem Tourenbike wesentlich besser treten als mit einem Enduro. Solltest Du allerdings im Wesentlichen schnell bergab fahren wollen, und das im ruppigen Gelände, hat das Uncle Jimbo mehr Reserven.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. März 2015)

Allermeistens hat das Bike, auch das Nerve 29, mehr Reserven als sein Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parkpre_Racing (14. März 2015)

Hallo,

habe das Rad jetzt seit einer Woche da, bin heute das erste Mal richtig gefahren. Bin absolut begeistert, fährt sich Top! Bergauf sowie bergab super, über Trails etc... Trotz der 29 Zoll sehr wendig und die Sitzposition sehr entspannt. Und gengu Reserven hat es auch. Die Federelemente könnten etwas sensibler sein, aber anscheienend dauert es ja eine Weile, bis die Fox richtig ansprechen...

Definitiv der richtige Kauf!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Die Federelemente könnten etwas sensibler sein, aber anscheienend dauert es ja eine Weile, bis die Fox richtig ansprechen...


Um die Fox-Federgabel sensibler ansprechend hinzubekommen ist ein kleiner Service, direkt nach Kauf, sinnvoll! Fox füllt weniger Öl in die Gabel, als sie vorschreiben (Soll: 30 ml Green Oil, Ist: i.d.R. nicht mehr als 15 ml). Das hilft!!!


----------



## schurwald-biker (14. März 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das Rad jetzt seit einer Woche da,
> Definitiv der richtige Kauf!


Bilder?


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (14. März 2015)




----------



## Kgueth (14. März 2015)

Ich hoffe man darf hier so lange Berichte unterbringen –das waren Mails an Kumpels!
@ Mod: falls, nicht bitte killen.

Meine Daten 196cm / SL 96cm/ 110kg Fahrbereit, Trainingsrunden 20-30km @ 500-700Hm,
Fahre S1,S2, S3 als "Schlüsselstellen". Rad Nerve AL 8.9 2015

====================

*Ein doch schwieriger Entscheidungsprozess als vorher angenommen. *
Bereits als mein Hardtail noch intakt war, dachte ich über ein zweites geländefähigeres Rad nach. Als Zweitrad war klar, das Ding sollte sich deutlich von meinem Hardtail unterscheiden. Ganz oben auf der Liste standen Räder wie das *Canyon Spectral*, Cube Stereo, Votec XM; ProPain TwoFce…
Auf der Tour als ich meinen Rahmendefekt bemerkte, wurde ich gefragt, ob ich schon wüsste was ich machen möchte, da hatte ich bereits mit den oben genannten Bikes einen Plan vorzuweisen.

*Wunsch und Realität*:
Vor allem das Canyon Spectral mit 29“ Rädern finde ich sehr spannend. Es soll den Spagat zwischen Abfahrtsorientiertheit und Tourentauglichkeit vorzüglich beherrschen. Der Traum von Federweg, Geländegängigkeit, Alpenwegen und -übrerquerungen schwirrt, genährt von Heftchen und Forum im Kopf herum.

*Die Realität ist aber…*
...bei meinen Runden die ich alleine Fahre ist ein Fully kaum wirklich nötig. Es sind eher schnelle Runden auf Schotter oder gut fahrbarem Karrenwegen. Selbst wenn ich meine Geländetouren deutlich ausbaue, bin ich mit meinem Bike selten in richtig schwierigem Gelände unterwegs. Bewegt sich alles im S1/S2 Segment. Auch in der Gruppe fahren wir Touren, die mit allen Bikes zu bewältigen sind. Mit besserer Fahrtechnik ist selbst mit einem Hardtail noch Luft nach oben.

*Ein 29“ Fully mit 120mm *Federweg sollte es aber schon sein. So rückten das VOTEC VX120 Pro / Ghost AMR LT 7, Cube Stereo, Radon Skeen in den Fokus. Nachdem ich die verfügbaren Räder Ghost/Cube/Treck… probegefahren bin, hatte ich eine gewisse Vorstellung davon, in wie weit meine errechneten Geometrien passen. Das Canyon Nerve passt bei der Probefahrt von der Geometrie optimal zu mir. Bei den sehr genau passenden Daten verzichte ich nochmal auf 1cm Federweg. Zudem gefällt es mir optisch besser als die Räder der Konkurrenz.

*Welches Nerve?*
Ein richtiges Budget hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Meine Vorstellung waren um 3000.- EUR.
Das *AL9.9* glänzt für 2500.- Eur mit durchgehend XT, versenkbarer Sattelstütze und tollen leichten Laufrädern. Doof an dem Nerve ist die schlechtere bergauf Untersetzung. Als "Dickele" eher ungeeignet. Das AL 8,9 für 2000.- EUR ist mit einem SLX/XT-Mix eigentlich ordentlich ausgestattet. Da mein altes Hartail bereits durchgehend XT-hatte, kommt einem SLX aber schon wie ein Abstieg vor.

Auch hier habe ich mich dann vernünftig gegen mein "haben Will- Impuls" entschieden. Das günstigere Rad hat ein für mich bessere Übersetzungsspanne. Die Schwächere Ausstattung wird durch einige Modifikationen aufgefangen. Die eingesparten 250.- EUR*  werden in einen stabileren Laufradsatz, der auch mit mehr Gewicht im Gelände umgehen kann, investiert. Somit habe ich einen LRS für die Touren und einen für die härteren Anelegenheiten. Damit gewinne ich mehr Flexibilität als mit ein paar Bling Bling Parts.


*Modifikationen**
Ab Werk bekommt das Rad gleich eine Vario-Sattelstütze.
Bei den SLX Bremsen habe ich die vordere 180mm Bremsscheibe gegen eine 203mm getauscht, das bringt mehr Biss.
Mit Kleinteilen wie (Klingel/2. Satz Pedale/ Schläuchen…) habe ich für das Rad 2345.- EUR Bezahlt. Der geplante Laufradsatz wird wohl nochmal 585.- EUR kosten...
Fertig aufgebaut wiegt das Rad 13,9kg (das Große XL wiegt in der Werkskonfiguration 12,9kg)

=====================================
*Erste richtige Ausfahrt:*

Angefeuert durch Bike Magazine, Foren und Umfeld, habe ich mir bekannterweise schwer getan, ein neues Bike mit mur 110mm Federweg zu kaufen. Der Tenor ist ja: Unter 2,4“ Reifenbreite und 140mm Federweg ist Biken nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Und wenn man es noch wagt rund 2 Bar in die Reifen zu pumpen hat man eh schon verloren…

Heute Morgen hat die Sonne in mein Zimmer geblinzelt. Das sorgt für prima Laune (ein Ostfenster ist einfach herrlich). Also raus aus den Federn und voller Vorfreude den Kram zusammengepacken. Endlich, sitze ich auf dem neuen Rad! MP3-Player angeworfen. Mal gucken was den so geht. Ja, das Rad macht trotz deutlichen Mehrgewichts richtig Spaß. Es lässt sich prima den Berg hoch bewegen und hat obwohl ich deutlich aufrechter sitze noch einen ordentlichen Vorwärtsdrang.

Die 29“ Räder bügeln im leichten Gelände einiges weg. Ich bin heute mehrfach Passagen gefahren, bei denen ich mit 26“ schon so meine Schwierigkeiten hatte. Das Bike hat eine tolle Balance. Fein ist die Fahrstabilität bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten 40km/h +x lassen sich auf der Straße und auf Schotter spürbar angenehmer fahren.

Bergab bin ich Witterungsbedingt und natürlich weil ich auf dem Bike noch nicht "Zuhause" bin, noch nicht am Limit. Der Stuferntrail lässt sich prima fahren. Auch in Serpentinen bewegt sich das große Rad überraschend gut -da hatte ich ein wenig Bammel, dass es zu träge ist. In wirklich steilen Passagen hatte ich nicht mehr oder weniger Überschlagsgefühle als mit dem 26" Hardtail.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass meine alte Reba Dual Air auf den Wurzelteppichen besser gearbeitet hat als die Fox. Allerdungs kann man bei der ersten Ausfahrtern bezüglich der Federung noch nix sagen.

Der Mountainking II ist toll, ich bin heute auf Asphalt, Schotter, Schnee, Eis und Schlamm unterwegs gewesen der ist genauso gut wie der Nobby Nic. Über zu wenig Stollenhöhe kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Auch der Seitenhalt ist gut. Der X-King rutscht im Feuchten schon ab und zu mal durch. Die 29“ Reifen arbeiten Analog zu den mir bekannten 26“ Reifen. Auf alle Fälle machen die Conti weniger Radau auf der Straße.

Die versenkbare Sattestütze ist schon eine feine Sache, auf der Eisspur, die eben für ein Dauerschwimmen sorgt, ist eine 5-6cm tiefere Sitzposition um mit den Beinen ordentlich auf den Boden zu kommen, schon sehr angenehm! Vor allem per Knopfdurch wieder die korrekte Sattelhöhe zu haben, macht eine solche Stütze zu einer sinnvollen Investition.

Fazit:
Das flotte Bike macht Spaß, und der Hinterbau ist toll, ich denke damit kann ich locker mit den Tourenbikern mitfahren, und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck das Rad auf den Trails zu überfordern. Also für mich perfekt. Fühlt sich besser an als das Cube oder Merida das ich für ein Weilchen geliehen hatte.

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Deleted323091 (15. März 2015)

Hallo Karsten, welchen Laufradsatz hast Du denn da im Auge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (15. März 2015)

Hi,



chrisonic schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten, welchen Laufradsatz hast Du denn da im Auge?



Bauen lassen oder selber zusammenschustern:
Naben: Fun Works 4Way Pro Disc in Blau!
Felgen: Ryde Edge 28 OS 29er
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition
Maxxis Ardent 29“ Reifen (2,25")
XT- Kassette und -SLX Bremsscheiben
Lastgrenze 120kg

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (15. März 2015)

Heir ein Bild nach dem Aufbau ketzte Woche...


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Um die Fox-Federgabel sensibler ansprechend hinzubekommen ist ein kleiner Service, direkt nach Kauf, sinnvoll! Fox füllt weniger Öl in die Gabel, als sie vorschreiben (Soll: 30 ml Green Oil, Ist: i.d.R. nicht mehr als 15 ml). Das hilft!!!



Hi,

sehe ich es richtig dass jeweils auf der Dämpfer- und Federseite 30 ml Fox Green 10 WT reinkommen? Muss es das Öl von Fox sein, oder gibt es ein passendes von einer anderen Firma? Habe noch zwei verschiedene Gabelöle von Silkolene hier, muss mal schauen welche genau (noch übrig von meiner Revelation)...

Zum wechseln des Öls einfach nur Bike auf den kopf, die beiden Schrauben unten an der Gabel, welche die Standrohre befestigen, losschrauben/lösen und Bike wieder umdrehen? Öl ablaufen lassen, wieder umdrehen, Neues mit Spritze wieder rein, Schrauben wieder fest, umdrehen, fertig?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Hi,
im Wesentlichen so wie du es geschrieben hast. Hier mal ein veranschaulichendes Video...Bilder helfen in der Regel immer. P.S.: Fox Green Oil könnte ich abgeben, alles weitere ggf. per PN, bei Interesse.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (15. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Wesentlichen so wie du es geschrieben hast. Hier mal ein veranschaulichendes Video...Bilder helfen in der Regel immer. P.S.: Fox Green Oil könnte ich abgeben, alles weitere ggf. per PN, bei Interesse.
> 
> Gruß Rene



Danke, es wird ja dann ähnlich wie bei meiner RS Revelation sein...

Es sollte aber dann schon das Fox Green 10WT sein (gibt zb von Rock Shox auch ein grünes 10WT für die Hälfte vom Preis...)? Wie gesagt, habe noch andere da, glaube einmal 5WT und einmal 15WT von Fuchs, Silkolene Gabelöl. Das geht nicht, das 15er oder 5er zum Schmieren? Wäre das 15er zum Schmieren nicht sogar besser geeignet da etwas dickflüssiger?
Ansonsten komme ich aber gerne auf dein Angebot zurück!


----------



## filiale (16. März 2015)

Welches Öl sinnvoll ist, ist schwer zu beantworten, dazu gibt es ein extra Thread hier im Forum der über Alternative Öl zum Fox Öl informiert.


----------



## MatanBee (17. März 2015)

Hey guys here is my nerve 9.9 size L
now with sid rct3 120mm feels great So a 70mm thompson stem and race face next 720mm bars, ks waiting on a 2015 monarch to match my sid, total weight of 12.8


----------



## schurwald-biker (21. März 2015)

Soo, heute kam der Paketbote und hatte ein verdächtig großen Karton dabei.... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1800216


----------



## Deleted323091 (22. März 2015)

Eine kurze Frage in die Runde: Der Fox Dämpfer meines Nerve AL 7.9 macht nun schon zum dritten mal Probleme und ich schicke Ihn mittelrweile nun auch schon zum dritten mal ein, um Ihn auf Garantie reparieren zu lassen.

So langsam nervt mich das Teil gewaltig. Hat jemand von Euch schonmal ein "Dämpfer-Upgrade" am Nerve gemacht? Kann ich den Dämpfer so ohne weiteres gegen ein anderes, passendes Modell tauschen?

Was empfiehlt sich da, Eurer Erfahrung nach ?


----------



## filiale (22. März 2015)

Welches Problem hat denn der Dämpfer daß er zum dritten Mal eingeschickt wird ?


----------



## Deleted323091 (22. März 2015)

Wenn es nur ein Problem wäre: Zweimal war er undicht, jetzt streikt der Verstellhebel für die CTD-Einstellungen...

Momentan wird das zum Glück alles noch über Garantie abgewickelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. März 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Welches Öl sinnvoll ist, ist schwer zu beantworten, dazu gibt es ein extra Thread hier im Forum der über Alternative Öl zum Fox Öl informiert.


Wenn man dann doch mal Gabel oder Dämpfer zum Fox-Service schickt und vorher ein anderes (anderfarbiges) Öl für den Self Service genutzt hat, dann schaut es aber richtig schlecht aus mit der möglichen Kulanz von Fox von wegen Gewährleistung. Die wird dann mit Sicherheit gnadenlos abgewiesen.
Also vorher Green Oil rein und dann kann man es auch gleich für einen Service kaufen, anstatt es nur so reinzuschütten.


----------



## filiale (23. März 2015)

chrisonic schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ein Problem wäre: Zweimal war er undicht, jetzt streikt der Verstellhebel für die CTD-Einstellungen...
> 
> Momentan wird das zum Glück alles noch über Garantie abgewickelt....



Undicht, hhhmmm...daß der Kolben immer feucht ist, je nach Füllmenge auch mal siffig, ist normal (wenn es das war ?). Man füllt immer 5ml blaues Fox Oil in die Kammer um sicherzustellen daß die Dichtungen geschmiert sind. Dabei tritt dann auch Öl aus und sammelt sich am Kolben, was normal wäre.

Das CTD darf natürlich nicht striken, logisch...


----------



## filiale (23. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn man dann doch mal Gabel oder Dämpfer zum Fox-Service schickt und vorher ein anderes (anderfarbiges) Öl für den Self Service genutzt hat, dann schaut es aber richtig schlecht aus mit der möglichen Kulanz von Fox von wegen Gewährleistung. Die wird dann mit Sicherheit gnadenlos abgewiesen.
> Also vorher Green Oil rein und dann kann man es auch gleich für einen Service kaufen, anstatt es nur so reinzuschütten.



Sehe ich wie Du, aber einige wollen etwas sparen, weil das Fox Oil frech teuer ist.


----------



## Deleted323091 (23. März 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Undicht, hhhmmm...daß der Kolben immer feucht ist, je nach Füllmenge auch mal siffig, ist normal (wenn es das war ?). Man füllt immer 5ml blaues Fox Oil in die Kammer um sicherzustellen daß die Dichtungen geschmiert sind. Dabei tritt dann auch Öl aus und sammelt sich am Kolben, was normal wäre.
> 
> Das CTD darf natürlich nicht striken, logisch...




Ne, leider hat er Luft verloren....


----------



## Sepp333 (25. März 2015)

Hallo! Weiß jemand ob beim 2015 er Nerve das unter Steuersatzlager direkt im Steuerrohr oder in ner Lagerschale sitzt? Wie bekomm ich das Lager am besten raus ? 
Seid gestern girkst das Lager ohne Ende ! 
Habe die Gabel demontiert un gesehen das alles vergammelt bzw verrostet ist 
Mfg


----------



## Domowoi (25. März 2015)

@Sepp333 Wie lange hast du das Bike schon? Das macht mir jetzt ein bisschen Angst, weil ich auch ein 15er Nerve habe und hier öfters Leute von verrosteten Cane Creek 40 berichten.


----------



## Sepp333 (26. März 2015)

@Domowoi 4 Monate -700km 
Ich bin auch genervt ... Canyon schickt mir die Teile ... Wollte das Rad nicht wegschicken.


----------



## denis0082 (26. März 2015)

Davon berichtete auch das Mountainbike-Magazin in dem Dauertest des Nerve 9.0 in der letzten Ausgabe (Wassereinbruch im Steuersatz, alles vergammelt).


----------



## filiale (26. März 2015)

Daher VOR dem ersten Einsatz (am Neurad) die Gabel ausbauen und unten reinschauen und das Lager mit Fett vollpressen, sehr traurig, aber nur so bekommt man es in den Griff. Aber eingentlich ein Qualitätsproblem bei den für Canyon verbauten Lagern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp333 (26. März 2015)

Ich hab das in der mountainbike auch gelesen un dachte ... Der marshguard wird das schon verhindern...


----------



## schurwald-biker (28. März 2015)

So, bin jetzt die erste Tour mit dem Nerve AL29 9.9 gefahren - 32km, 700 Hm.
Anbei mal die ersten Eindrücke:

- Größe L: Bei 182cm und Schrittlänge 87cm hatte das PPS Größe M ausgegeben. In Koblenz wurde mir L empfohlen.
  Habe allerdings den Vorbau von 90 auf 80mm tauschen lassen. Größe L war die richtige Entscheidung - passt genau,
keine Rückenprobleme, ich sitze aufrecht genug.

- Fahreigenschaften: Beschleunigt gut wegen der leichten Laufräder. Auf dem Trail fühle ich mich wesentlich sicherer als auf meinem 26er - liegt wohl an den 29er Laufrädern, die rollen besser im Groben, ausserdem bringt die absenkbare Sattelstütze einiges.

- Antrieb 2x10: Passt füt mich, auch steilere Stiche gehen problemlos. Die Abstufung ist halt nicht ganz so fein wie bei meinen bisherigen 3*9-Antrieben.

- Sattel, Griffe: Nach einer Stunde tat mir der Hintern weh - bis SQlab 611 gewöhnt. Ich fahr mal noch einige Touren und schaue, ob ich mich dran gewöhn. Die Ergon-Griffe sind mir zu dünn, ich habe ziemlich große Hände.

Ansonsten stört etwas das Klappern der Züge.
Insgesamt:


----------



## filiale (28. März 2015)

klappern der Züge, vorne vor dem Vorbau, hatte ich auch. Entweder Du änderst die Länge der Züge damit sie sich nicht mehr berühren, oder Du verdrehst die Amaturen oder Du machst so einen Abstandhalter dazwischen...

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/jagwire-s-haken-4-stueck-schwarz-76493


----------



## Scholzi (28. März 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Daher VOR dem ersten Einsatz (am Neurad) die Gabel ausbauen und unten reinschauen und das Lager mit Fett vollpressen, sehr traurig, aber nur so bekommt man es in den Griff. Aber eingentlich ein Qualitätsproblem bei den für Canyon verbauten Lagern...


Richtig! Und auch Innen- u. Außenring rundum mit gutem Wälzlagerfett gegen Korrosion schützen.
Wälzlagerstahl ist sehr korrosionsanfällig sofern es sich nicht um Edelstahllager handelt. Diese- werden aus Kostengründen (kosten 3 x so viel wie Standard-Wälzlager) nicht im Fahrradbau verwendet. Gilt auch für alle anderen Lager im Rahmen/Laufrädern etc. Handschweiß reicht aus um nach 24 h Flugrost auf dem Lager zu verursachen.


----------



## GhostTrail (8. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, auch ich darf mich nun stolzer Besitzer eines nerve 29 Al 9.9 nennen. ich wollte das Bremssystem von xt 180 auf Hope tech 203 ändern. kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welchen adapter (vlt mit link) ich brauche?
vielen dank im Voraus
Daniel


----------



## Kgueth (8. April 2015)

Hi,


GhostTrail schrieb:


> ich wollte das Bremssystem von xt 180 auf Hope tech 203 ändern. kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welchen adapter (vlt mit link) ich brauche?



Hängt davon ab welche Bremse du genau verbauen möchtest. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Hope Brmese PM hat.
Dann einen PM /PM-Adapter. Mein schuss ins Blaue würde sagen, dass du den PM6 brauchst.  

Wieso möchtest du die XT-Ersetzen, zu lombig? (Ich fahre als Dickerchen die SLX mit 203mm Scheibe und kann nicht klagen.) 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostTrail (8. April 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und den link..werde den pm 6 mal probieren. sieht gut aus. und ja pm auf pm..
ich finde die hope einfach nur überragend...der absolute Anker in bestechender Qualität und toller Optik
Danke Dir
Daniel


----------



## Negro16 (28. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir ein Nerve AL 9.9 kaufen.
Meine Körpergröße ist 189 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm.
PPS sagt Größe L bei 92 cm und XL bei 93 cm.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit der gleichen/ähnlichen Größe.

Robert


----------



## Kgueth (28. April 2015)

Hi,

Armlänge ? 
Körperlänge  (Boden -Brustbein)?
Welche Geometrie hat das Vorhandene MTB (falls vorhanden)?

Zunächst mal die Binsenweisheiten:

- Gerade, wenn man zwischen zwei Rahmenhöhen/Längen liegt, ist Ausprobieren noch wichtiger als es ohnehin der Fall ist.

- Bei traillastiger Fahrweise ist ein kleinerer Rahmen, bei Straßen- Waldautobahnengebügel ist der größere Rahmen 
  anzustreben..

Deine Rahmenhöhe ist 52,08cm. Beim "L" biste 35mm und beim "XL" 25mm weg.

An deiner Stelle würde ich, wenn Koblenz keine Option ist, ein Rad mit dem gleichen Stack/Reach-Verhältnis suchen und 
das mal Probefahren.

Ich persönlich würde meinen Suchradius auch auf andere Räder ausweiten, die einen 52cm Rahmen anbieten...

...natürlich kann man 2-3cm kompensieren, aber ein perfekt passender Rahmen ist wichtiger als der Rest drum rum...

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Negro16 (28. April 2015)

@Kqueth: Erstmal danke für deine Tipps.

Fahre zur Zeit ein Canyon Yellowstone HT,Größe XL.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/canyon-yellowstone-race.40308.2.htm

Meine weiteren Werte:
Torso: 64
KL: 128
AL: 65

Grüße Robert


----------



## Kgueth (28. April 2015)

Hi,



> Fahre zur Zeit ein Canyon Yellowstone HT,Größe XL.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/canyon-yellowstone-race.40308.2.htm


hast du auch Geometriedaten zu deinem Yellowstoe?



> Meine weiteren Werte:
> Torso: 64


Wenn KL =Körperlänge sein soll, dann doch eher 156cm?

Bei der "klassischen" Berechnung der Oberrohrlänge  würde etwa 58cm mit einem
95-100mm Vorbau rauskommen...
Heute tendiert man eher dazu das Oberrohr zu verlängern und den Vorbau zu kürzen.
Also ein Oberrohr mit 60cm dürfte gut passen... was für das "L" sprechen würde..


Grüße


----------



## timehunter (28. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wollte evt. meine Avid gegen Shimano tauschen.

Weiß jemand die Leitungslänge vorn/hinten?
Und welche Adapter brauche ich, oder kann ich die vorhandenen behalten??

Habs schon über die Suche versucht, jedoch nix gefunden :-(
Danke schon mal


----------



## olihT (28. April 2015)

timehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wollte evt. meine Avid gegen Shimano tauschen.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich kürzlich gemacht. Hier mein Einkaufskorb von Bike Components :-D

1x 14595-2-1908	Shimano	Scheibenbremsadapter für 180 mm Scheibe	schwarz/VR Postmount auf Postmount   
2x 27509-1-5328	Trickstuff	Bremsbeläge Disc NG	universal/Shimano XT/LX/Saint/SLX/Deore/XTR   
2x 28524-114-6	Shimano	Bremsscheibe SM-RT86 6-Loch für XT	schwarz-silber/180 mm   
1x 35582-114-4358	Shimano	XT Schaltgriff SL-M780-B-I mit I-Spec 2-/3-/10-fach	schwarz-silber/2/3x10 fach   
1x 35617-2-891	Shimano	XT v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M785	schwarz/Satz ( VR+HR )

Ich bin bei der Gelegenheit auf I-Spec umgestiegen und die Trickstuff Beläge habe ich als Ersatz mitbestellt. Die Leitungslänge in cm kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen aber sie ist ausreichend. Gekürzt habe ich sie noch nicht, wird aber noch gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## barnsi79 (28. April 2015)

Hallo!
Fahre das 2014 nerve 9.9 In grösse L.Bin 187, Schrittlänge 89, Torso 65, Armlänge 66.Sitze schon relativ kompakt auf dem Bike.Kleiner sollte es für meinen Geschmack nicht sein.Fahre allerdings grossteils Touren mit wenig Trailanteil! Würde das XL nehmen, aber am besten  Probefahren!!


----------



## Sportback513 (28. April 2015)

timehunter schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wollte evt. meine Avid gegen Shimano tauschen.
> 
> ...



Hab meine Avid gegen ne SLX getauscht.
Hab die Avid Adapter und Bremsscheiben behalten,funktioniert 1A.
Endlich bin ich das nervige Gequietsche und Belagscheifen los


----------



## A_l_e_x (29. April 2015)

Hallo

Ich (Einsteiger) möchte mir nun auch ein Bike kaufen. Bewegen werde ich mich eher auf Forststraßen oder gemütlicheren Wanderwegen. Es kann jedoch auch vorkommen dass ich mal im Wald meinen Spaß haben möchte. 
Jetzt bin ich auf das canyon Nerve AL 8 gestoßen, welches meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. 
Bei der Reifendimension tendiere ich eher zu den 29". Ich bin aber nur *173cm* groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von* 78cm*. Könnt ihr mir dieses Bike in Größe *S* empfehlen?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (29. April 2015)

Hi,


A_l_e_x schrieb:


> Bei der Reifendimension tendiere ich eher zu den 29". Ich bin aber nur *173cm* groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von* 78cm*. Könnt ihr mir dieses Bike in Größe *S* empfehlen?



Errechnete RH = 43,7cm
Hmmm - 29" lefert seine Vorteile auf wurzeligen oder steinigen Strecken. Auf "Waldautobahnen" oder der Straße ist der Vorteil eher gering. Da spielen Reifenwahl, Sitzposition, ... eine größere Rolle..
Ich würde eher zu der 27,5" Variante mit einem 44cm Sitzrohr rten. Das Rad hat auch ein Stack/Reach-Verhältnis (der Rahmen ist niedriger und länger), welches eine sportlichere Sitzposition ermöglicht.

Probefahren ist von dem Rad oder ähnlichen Geometrien ist  ja eh der Dauertipp.

Grüße


----------



## luigiskalar (2. Mai 2015)

Servus,

Ich möcht hier mal bei der Fangemeinde vom Canyon Nerve AL 29 vorstellig werden.
Ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Wochen mit einem neuen Bike ;-)

Im Moment fahre ich ein Stumpjumper HT 29" in M und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. 
Das Rad hat 17,5" also M. Meine Grösse 179cm Schrittweite 84cm.

Jetzt will ich mir noch ein Fully zulegen, mit dem ich in den Alpen oder bei mir im Schwarzwald etwas mehr Spass auf Trail haben kann. Eigentlich fahr ich schon viel mit meinem Hardtail, allerdings ist da der Komfort nicht so der Vordergrund.

Jetzt hätte ich noch gern ein Bike mit dem ich auch komfortabel ein Downhill von 1000HM meister 


Das Canyon Nerve 9.9 AL 29" würd mir richtig gut gefallen, auch von der Ausstattung. 
Aber das 8.9 wäre ntürlich 500,- günstiger. lohnt sich der Mehrpreis ?
Das Gewicht ist bei mir jetzt eher zweitrangig, denn wenn ich schnell fahren möchte (Marathons) nehmen ich mein  Stumpjumper HT.

Kann ich mit dem Nerve so Sachen fahren wie z.b. Den Fimberpass ? Etwas verblockte Trails ? 
Oder wäre da schon das Spectral besser.

Ich möchte halt nicht zu aufrecht sitzen, eher so wie auf meiner Rennfeile ;-) (dem Stumpjumper HT), nur etwas aufrechter, aber kein Jopper ;-) Der Hinterbau sollte auch sehr neutral sein, also kein ständiges Wippen.

Es sollte wenig Kraft verpuffen.


Auf dem Rotwild C1 bin ich schon gesessen und hab mich sehr wohl gefühlt, das Bike ist in der selben Kategorie einzuordnen und sieht auch gut aus .
Mit dem Specialized Camber spiel ich auch noch gedanklich, allerdings ist die Ausstattung im Vergleich zum Canyon miserabel. auf Tunen an meinem 2. Mountainbike habe kein Bock  
Das war schon an meinem Stumpi recht kostenintensiv ;-)

Was denkt Ihr ? kann ich mit dem Nerve etwas falsch machen ?
Das Nerve hat im Vergleich zu dem Rotwild C1 (120/125) oder dem Camper (120/120) etwas weniger Federweg. 
Sind 10mm weniger vorn und hinten auf einem Fully spürbar?

Was fahrt Ihr mit eurem Nerve ?
Wellige Wurzelteppiche sind mit einem Fully halt auch komfortabler, da kann man im sitzen halt mal drüber bügeln. Das geht mit dem Hardtail schlecht ;-) Soll halt mein Spassbike werden 

Was ratet Ihr mir ?
Gruss Jürgen 


Wäre froh über eure Erfahrungsberichte mit dem Nerve ?


Vielleicht hat jemand auch den direkten Vergleich mit dem Stumpjumper--Nerve oder dem Nerve/Spectral ?


----------



## Kgueth (2. Mai 2015)

Hi,


luigiskalar schrieb:


> Soll halt mein Spassbike werden


Ferderweg!



> Jetzt will ich mir noch ein Fully zulegen, mit dem ich in den Alpen oder bei mir im Schwarzwald etwas mehr Spass auf Trail haben kann. Eigentlich fahr ich schon viel mit meinem Hardtail, allerdings ist da der Komfort nicht so der Vordergrund.
> Jetzt hätte ich noch gern ein Bike mit dem ich auch komfortabel ein Downhill von 1000HM meister



Das/dein Zauberwort ist Spaß. Mit dem Spectral hat man bergab schon mehr Spaß (Sitzwinkel, Federweg)



> Das Canyon Nerve 9.9 AL 29" würd mir richtig gut gefallen, auch von der Ausstattung.
> Aber das 8.9 wäre ntürlich 500,- günstiger. lohnt sich der Mehrpreis ?


Ermessenssache, wenn man die Sattelstütze mit berücksichtigt sind es nur noch 300.- EUR




> Kann ich mit dem Nerve so Sachen fahren wie z.b. Den Fimberpass ? Etwas verblockte Trails ?
> Oder wäre da schon das Spectral besser.


 Ich bin mit dem Hardtail auch verblockte Sachen gefahren.
Mit mehr Federweg kommt man schneller und komfortabler runter.



> Ich möchte halt nicht zu aufrecht sitzen, eher so wie auf meiner Rennfeile ;-) (dem Stumpjumper HT), nur etwas aufrechter, aber
> kein Jopper ;-) Der Hinterbau sollte auch sehr neutral sein, also kein ständiges Wippen.


Bei deiner Größe würde ich eher ein 27,5" Fahren die sind auch, im Vergleich zu den 29", länger..




> Was denkt Ihr ? kann ich mit dem Nerve etwas falsch machen ?


Nö- je nachdem wie viel du fährst, wirst du den Unterschied zum 120mm nicht großartig merken. Bist du viel in S2 +X Passagen unterwegs, dann könnte es sein, dass du den Unterschied spüren wirst.




> Was fahrt Ihr mit eurem Nerve ?


Älles außer Hopfa!



> Was ratet Ihr mir ?


Ich persönlich würde dir zum 27,5 Spectral raten,  weil du ein HT hast, das Nerve wäre mir zu ähnlich.
Das kleine Rad ist länger...
Das Spektral lässt sich mit dickeren Reifen fahren. Das 29" Nerve ist da schnell am Limit...
(Es ist für max. 2,3" Reifen gedacht))

Das Nerve ist eine schnelle CC- Maschine und lässt sich auf Asphalt richtig fix bewegen,
Trailpotential ist auch da. Das Spectral macht aber mehr Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## luigiskalar (3. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Kann man mit dem Spectral auch vernünftig den Berg hoch fahren ?
Oder ausnahmsweise mal ein Marathon mitmachen, bei dem ich auf Zeit kein So grossen Wert lege.
Eher auf die Trails wie z.b. den Neustadt Bike Marathon ;-)

Ja mein Fully sollte nicht zu sehr an meinem Hardtail dran sein, möchte mit meinen 2 Bikes eine grosse Bandbreite.


Jürgen


----------



## Kgueth (3. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich hoffe dir schreiben auch noch andere, ich wiederhole mich schon mehrfach...

Man kommt mit jedem Bike den Berg hoch, die Frage ist wie effizient?
Das Spectral gibt es auch in schnell ->CF...  Da hört der Spaß aber schon wieder auf und geht gewaltig
in Richtung Training und auf die Uhr schauen.... 

Eventuell käme dir das Konzept des Scott Genius 730 entgegen. Ich hatte bei dem Rad das Gefühl auf einem
Tourenfully wie dem Nerve zu sitzen. Das Ding hat aber 150mm Federweg...



luigiskalar schrieb:


> Eher auf die Trails wie z.b. den Neustadt Bike Marathon ;-)



Wenn du beim Neustad Maraton bei der *"*iXS Enduro/All Mountain Wertung"
mitfahren wolltest, wäre das Nerve schon mal nicht gestattet zu wenig FW.

Grüße


----------



## Sportback513 (3. Mai 2015)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kann man mit dem Spectral auch vernünftig den Berg hoch fahren ?
> Oder ausnahmsweise mal ein Marathon mitmachen, bei dem ich auf Zeit kein So grossen Wert lege.
> ...



Sers,

Ich hab in etwa die gleiche Größe wie du (1,79/SL81).
Mir passt das Nerve in M perfekt.
Vielleicht wäre ja auch das Spectral 29 was für dich.
Ich möchte die Vorteile der großeren Laufräder nicht mehr missen...

MfG,


----------



## Kgueth (3. Mai 2015)

Hi,



Sportback513 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Vorteile der großeren Laufräder nicht mehr missen...



Ich auch nicht, 29" sind bei flowigen Trails toll, sobald es etwas Ruppiger wird ist der 
Vorteil wieder Futsch. Ich gebe mein Nerve 8.9 auch nicht mehr her! 

OT:
Sag mal ich suche für einen ähnlichen "Sitzriesen" ([email protected]) ein Rad bist du auch
auf anderen Rädern gesessen? Gerade bei 29" haben wir nix gefunden...

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Sportback513 (3. Mai 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie nix gefunden?
29er Fullys hat doch fast jeder Hersteller im Programm...
Ich bin noch auf nem Stumpi FSR und nem Scalpel gesessen aber ne
Hofrunde reicht für ein Review nicht aus
Schau doch mal ins 29er Forum.

Das Nerve hab ich günstig im Bikemarkt gefunden,hat perfekt gepasst,war fast neu,
da musste ich nicht lang überlegen.
Und mit meinen 75Kg taugen mir die 110mm+ordentliche Reifen auch für "härtere Sachen".
Mit 110Kg oder mehr siehts sicher anders aus


----------



## luigiskalar (3. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Ich glaube auch dass ich beim Nerve hängen bleibe.
Wobei das Spectral in dem Wiskybrown richtig geil aussieht ;-)


auf die 29" Laufradgrösse will ich auch nimmer verzichten, hab mich noch nie so wohl gefühlt wie auf meinem 29" HT



Gruss
Jürgen




Ps. Ich ruf morgen mal bei Canyon an und lass mich mal beraten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,


Sportback513 schrieb:


> Wie nix gefunden?
> 29er Fullys hat doch fast jeder Hersteller im Programm...



Grfunden schon, nur passt das 27,5 bei einem so langen Oberkörper (rechnerisch)
meist etwas besser... D.h. man muss weniger mit dem Vorbau und der Lenkerhöhe arbeiten.
Daher würde ich* IMMER* Probefahren! Das Verhältnis ändert sich auch noch innerhalb eines
Radtyps je nach Ramenhöhe - (Siehe Remedy).
Guck:

Stack/Reach-Verhältnis (je kleiner die Zahl desto Länger...) 
TrekFuel 27.5"				1,298 
Propain Two Face 27,5"		1,308 
SCOTT Genius 740 27,5"		1,325 
Propain Tyee 29"			  1,343 
Trek Remedy 27,5" (18,5")	 1,364 
Canyon Spectral 27,5		  1,365  
Trek Fuel 29"				 1,367  
Rose Grand chief			  1,369 
Nerve 27,5"				   1,389  
Radon Slide 27,5"			 1,392 
Rose Ground Control 27.5"	 1,395 
Cube Stereo HPA 27.5"		 1,400 
Trek Remedy 27,5 (17,5")	  1,401  
Ghost Kato 27,5"			  1,425 
Nerve 29"					 1,431 
Ghost Kato 27,5"			  1,439 
Votec VM 27,5"				1,442 
Specialized STUMPJUMPER 27,5" 1,443 
Radon Slide 29"			   1,453 
Canyon Spectral 29"		   1,464  
Cube Stereo 29"			   1,469 
Rose Root Miller 29"		  1,473 
Votec VX 29"				  1,496 


Bei meinem Kumpel ist es ein Remedy geworden...
Das tolle bei so Radkäufen anderer ist, ich darf meist auch 
auf das eine oder andere Rad sitzen..

Grüße


----------



## Kgueth (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,


luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich glaube auch dass ich beim Nerve hängen bleibe. [..]
> [..]auf die 29" Laufradgrösse will ich auch nimmer verzichten,



Na dann haust du doch schon entschieden und wolltest deine Entscheidung nur "absegnen" lassen! 

Ich finde das Nerve AL 29" wirklich toll, meine Mitfahrer sitzen fast ausschließlich auf Bikes mit 140-160mm 
Federweg. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass ich unterequipt bin.  Ein paar Sachen verkneife ich mir aber schon 
wie z.B. Sprünge. (Im Bikepark würde ich mit meinen 100kg das geliebtes Nerve an einem Tag sicher kaputt 
bekommen...)

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Ein paar Sachen verkneife ich mir aber schon
> wie z.B. Sprünge. (Im Bikepark würde ich mit meinen 100kg das geliebtes Nerve an einem Tag sicher kaputt
> bekommen...)


Naja, der limitierende Faktor ist doch i.d.R. der Mensch und nicht das Material. Der "richtige" Fahrer bzw. -in, und deine 140/160-Kumpel gucken aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Dumens100 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo
habe mir jetzt eine Hänger Kupplung ans Auto montieren lassen und wollte mir jetzt den Thule EasyFold 931 Träger holen, hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Träger und nen Nerve AL 29


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2015)

Ich habe nen anderen Thule, aber die sind eh alle vom Grundatz her gleich. Das AL 29 paßt gut drauf, bei 2 Rädern sind die Thule aber sehr knapp bemessen und es bedarf einem Schutz damit sie nicht gegenseitig aneinander scheuern. Die 29er Räder sind mächtig und stehen im Allg. sehr weit nach außen, je nach Radauflage bei dem Träger mußte mal schauen ob der Ratschenverschluß noch gut paßt.


----------



## Sportback513 (6. Mai 2015)

Hab heute mal nen Gabelservice an meiner 2013 CTD Float Evolution gemacht.
Dabei hab ich die Dust Wiper Gold und das Gold 20WT verwendet.
Bei der Gelegenheit ist auch der 10mm Spacer rausgeflogen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es an der richtigen Ölmenge (original war zuwenig drin)
oder an dem Gold Öl liegt,aber das Ansprechverhalten ist viiieeel besser.
Dachte zuerst ich hätte nur 0,9bar im VR so gut war die Dämpfung

Fazit: Highly recommended!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2015)

Das wird sich wieder legen sobald das Öl an den Schaumstoffringen und den Standrohren weg ist...


----------



## gerd34 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen und bin dabei auf das Canyon Nerve AL 7.9 gestossen .Nun wollte ich Fragen welche Grösse ich den brauche bei 188cm Körpergrösse und 86cm Schrittlänge.Koblenz ist leider zu weit weg um hinzufahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wird sich wieder legen sobald das Öl an den Schaumstoffringen und den Standrohren weg ist...


Rüschtüüüsch!
Da bin ich aber auch froh, auf DT Swiss OL gewechselt zu sein...die ist auch ohne Ölwechsel von Beginn an fluffig, wie Omas Fluffekuchen.


----------



## Sportback513 (15. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wird sich wieder legen sobald das Öl an den Schaumstoffringen und den Standrohren weg ist...



Also die Standrohre sind trocken und das Bike macht einmal die Woche nen Kopfstand...
Bislang ist die Funktion 1A.



gerd34 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen und bin dabei auf das Canyon Nerve AL 7.9 gestossen .Nun wollte ich Fragen welche Grösse ich den brauche bei 188cm Körpergrösse und 86cm Schrittlänge.Koblenz ist leider zu weit weg um hinzufahren.



Hört sich nach Größe L an,vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen
wie du....


----------



## schurwald-biker (15. Mai 2015)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Größe L an,vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen
> wie du....



Bin zwar nur 182, habe aber Schrittlänge 87cm.
Ich wollte eigentlich M, bei Canyon haben Sie mir dann L empfohlen.
Habe jetzt L und den Vorbau um 10mm kürzer genommen, das wäre bei Dir dann nicht erforderlich.
Bin sehr zufrieden, das passt bei mir.


----------



## cast0r (15. Mai 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Bin zwar nur 182, habe aber Schrittlänge 87cm.
> Ich wollte eigentlich M, bei Canyon haben Sie mir dann L empfohlen.
> Habe jetzt L und den Vorbau um 10mm kürzer genommen, das wäre bei Dir dann nicht erforderlich.
> Bin sehr zufrieden, das passt bei mir.



kg: 179 cm sl: 87,5 cm - gr. L mit vorbau 70mm passt


----------



## smc660 (16. Mai 2015)

Bei mir, 1,84m bei SL 88cm passt Größe L mit Vorbau 90mm perfekt.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2015)

Hi Nerve Fangemeinde ;-)


Heute ist mein Nerve AL 29 9.9 gekommen ;-)
Schnell zusammengebaut und das Setup durchgeführt.


Das Bike geht richtig geil ab.
Fährt sich wirklich gut. Bin gleich auf ein Haustrail. Der nur 1km weg ist.
Nun ist mir aufgefallen das der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt wippt. ist das bei euch auch so ?

Im Sitzen ist der Dämpfer dagegen schön ruhig ;-) 
Mir ist auch kein grosser Unterschied zwischen Climb/Trail/Desend aufgefallen.

Im Gegensatz wenn ich die Fox Gabel auf Climb stelle ist die Gabel wirklich geblockt.

Wie ist das bei Euch ?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2015)

Alles normal, die Unterschiede zwischen CTD sind sehr gering und nur im Fahren spürbar, dazu gibt es auch Infos auf der Canyon homepage und hier im Forum. Die OEM Dämpfer sind nicht so optimal abgestimmt. Meiner ist Wiegetritt ruhig. Man darf natürlich nicht bewußt in den Hinterbau treten. Und die Zugstufe muß leicht geschlossen sein.


----------



## luigiskalar (23. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Vielen Dank. 
Ich probier heute mal an der Zugstufe ein wenig zu spielen.
Vielen Dank nochmal.

Aber das Nerve isr echt ein gutes Bike, passt von der Geo wie angegossen ;-)

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jürgen, ja das ist so gewollt. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## schurwald-biker (23. Mai 2015)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Mir ist auch kein grosser Unterschied zwischen Climb/Trail/Desend aufgefallen.
> 
> Im Gegensatz wenn ich die Fox Gabel auf Climb stelle ist die Gabel wirklich geblockt.
> 
> ...



Das ist bei meinem ganz genau so - kaum Unterschiede beim Dämpfer, die Gabel ist bei "climb" geblocked.


----------



## Piercer (23. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen was der Unterschied zwischen, 
AL NERVE 9.9 und AL NERVE 9.0 ist?
Danke


----------



## Domowoi (23. Mai 2015)

@Piercer Die 9 hinter dem Punkt bedeutet 29" Laufräder. Die mit der 0 hinterm Punkt sind 650B/27,5".

Den Rest habe ich mir nicht angeschaut.


----------



## luigiskalar (23. Mai 2015)

Also liebe Nerve Gemeinde,

Ich wollte einfach hier mal von meinen ersten 48km und 900hm auf der schwäbischen Alb berichten.
Da ich bis jetzt immer mit meinem Specialized Stumpjumper Hardtail unterwegs war ist mir manches aufgefallen, 
dass ich einfach mal hier mitteilen möchte. 
Falls jemand mit dem Kaufgedanken eines Nerves spielt.

Also das Nerve kann man wirklich flott bewegen. Vom Speed und Gewicht des Bikes fand ich das Rad wirklich toll.
Beim Wiegetritt fängt halt das Fahrwerk an zu schwingen, wobei das mir bei dem Rad egal ist.
Hab das Bike für spassige Touren gekauft und nicht um Marathons zu fahren. dafür habe ich mein Stumpi HT!

Das Oberrohr ist im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper HT kürzer und ich sitz noch bequemer drauf (aufrechter)
Allerdings musste ich das bei sehr steilen Anstiegen etwas bemängelt.
Ich muss dann viel mehr mit meinem Oberkörper das Vorderrad auf den Boden drücken. Mein Stumpjumper ist mir noch nie mit dem Vorderrad hochgekommen, obwohl es ein kürzeren Radstand hat.
Aber ich komm mit klar ;-)

Auf den Trails am Albtrauf entlang fuhr das Bike fantastisch !!!! Einfach schön auf Wurzelteppichen sitzen zu bleiben ;-)
Und sich etwas zu erholen.

Berg hoch im sitzen bleibt der Hinterbau still, die Schwinge hab ich nie wackeln gesehen.


Als Reifen sind Conti X-King 2,2 und vorn Mountainking 2,2 in der Racesport Ausführung drauf.
Der Mountainking ist ok, den X-King würd ich mir nicht kaufen ! 
Auf meinem Hardtail fahre ich Maxxis Ikon 2,25 und da packt das Hinterrad besser zu.
obwohl der X-King und der Ikon in der gleichen Klasse angesiedelt sind.


Ich hoffe ich kann dem Einen oder Anderen damit helfen.



Viele Grüsse
jürgen


----------



## astmonster3000 (23. Mai 2015)

hi, 
habe heute mal wieder mein 2014er 8.9 ausgeführt und wollte es mir danach einfach machen und mit dem Auto nach Hause fahren statt zu strampeln. Einfacher gesagt als getan. 

Ich kann die Hinterachse nicht lösen. Habe seit meinem Tubeless Umbau nichtsmehr gemacht am Hinterrad also das Teil wurde seit letztem Jahr nichtmehr gelöst. Was nun? Wie bekomme ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut? gibt es da nen Trick? Habe auch versucht die Schraube vom Schaltauge zu entfernen aber das hat für den Ausbau der Achse absolut garnichts gebracht. Sogar nen Inbusschlüssel habe ich damit verbogen und es ist nicht auf gegangen.

Hat jemand hier eine Idee? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

vg 
matthias


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2015)

Hast Du die Steckachse mit Loctite festgemacht ? Die darf max. mit 20Nm angezogen werden, d.h. eher weniger, 15Nm reichen locker aus.
Sprüh mal von der Seite des Schaltwerks WD40 drauf und lege das Rad auf die Seite damit das Zeug einwirken kann.
Du kannst das Gewinde der Steckachse auch leicht fetten, dann frist es sich nicht fest (sofern Du sie dann mal gelöst bekommst).


----------



## Kgueth (23. Mai 2015)

Hi J


luigiskalar schrieb:


> 48km und 900hm auf der schwäbischen Alb berichten.
> jürgen



Fein, dass du mit den NERVE Spaß hast. Sach mal wo gurkst du denn auf der Alb rum?
(Mich trifft man in der Regel von Bad Dizenbach bis zur Teck...)
Grüße Karsten


----------



## astmonster3000 (23. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du die Steckachse mit Loctite festgemacht ? Die darf max. mit 20Nm angezogen werden, d.h. eher weniger, 15Nm reichen locker aus.
> Sprüh mal von der Seite des Schaltwerks WD40 drauf und lege das Rad auf die Seite damit das Zeug einwirken kann.
> Du kannst das Gewinde der Steckachse auch leicht fetten, dann frist es sich nicht fest (sofern Du sie dann mal gelöst bekommst).


ne, kein loctite an der achse....habs jetzt mal eingesprüht und hingelegt, jetzt grade am abwarten

das problem hatte ich schonmal, dafür letztes mal gefettet und mit dem drehmomentschlüssel angezogen, wie ich festgestellt habe hat das nicht so viel gebracht

werde mal regelmäßig sprühen gehen und hoffen, dass sie sich morgen lösen lässt

danke für den tipp von der schaltwerkseite mal zu ölen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo,



astmonster3000 schrieb:


> habs eingesprüht und hingelegt, jetzt grade am abwarten



Bitte Geduld eventuell bis morgen "einwirken" lassen. 
Ich ziehe die Achse mit einem T-Schlüssel ein bisschen fester als "Handwarm" an, das sind vielleicht 6-8 Nm 
eventuell auch mal 10Nm.

Anmerkung: Bis auf den Sonderfall hat Kriechöl (WD40) nix am Rad zu suchen... gelle.. 

Grüße


----------



## astmonster3000 (23. Mai 2015)

Hast Du Recht mit. Sprühöl ist besonders toll auf Bremsscheiben und Belägen. Dann geht damit garnichts mehr. 

vg


----------



## Piercer (24. Mai 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @Piercer Die 9 hinter dem Punkt bedeutet 29" Laufräder. Die mit der 0 hinterm Punkt sind 650B/27,5".
> 
> Den Rest habe ich mir nicht angeschaut.


Danke


----------



## luigiskalar (24. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern bei einem Kumpel in Reutlingen . Wir sind rund um die Burg Lichtenstein gefahren ;-) 

Sonst fahr ich in der Hohenzollern Gegend 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## astmonster3000 (24. Mai 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Bitte Geduld eventuell bis morgen "einwirken" lassen.



da löst sich garnichts mehr. zudem sieht die achse mittlerweile ziemlich mitgenommen aus, nichtmehr wie ne innensechskant


----------



## Kgueth (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber ich frag dennoch: Du hast schon die Gewindeseite UND die seite mit dem Dichtring
eingesprüht. Narürlich kann men es noch mit Wärme (Föhnen) versuchen. Einrn Heißluftföhn würde ich nicht unbedingt
einsetzen, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie der Lack darauf reagiert.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (24. Mai 2015)

Servus,

Ich würd lieber mal mit Canyon telefonieren, bevor Du mehr kaputt machst !


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## astmonster3000 (24. Mai 2015)

Hi, hab beide Seiten eingesprüht, tendiere aber mittlerweile auch zu Jürgens Lösung. Vielleicht wissen die noch was oder die machens und ich kann zeitnah nach Koblenz fahren. 

vg
matthias


----------



## Kgueth (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo,




astmonster3000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wissen die noch was oder die machens und ich kann zeitnah nach Koblenz fahren.



Pefekt - Na dann lass die murksen insofern gleich jemand für dich Zeit hat.

Lass mich raten was die machen.
1. Glauben dir erstmal nix, und versuchen es selbst mit einem Sechskant.
2. Dann nehmen sie einen Lappen und eine Rätschennuss packen das auf die Spitze der Achse (rechts) und hauen 1x beherzt auf die Achse.
3. Sie nehmen tatsächlich den Fön und versuchen es mit Erwärmen.
Lösung 1a) Sie versuchen es gar nicht gescheit und verkaufen dir gleich ein Hinterbau inklusive Rad und Kette.


Grüße Karsten


----------



## astmonster3000 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe, Du hast den Canyon-Service schon kennen lernen dürfen^^

vg


----------



## Kgueth (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,


astmonster3000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe, Du hast den Canyon-Service schon kennen lernen dürfen^^


Nö, aber mehr als die "Maschinenbaumaßnahmen" (bis hin zum Ausbohren) 
können die auch nicht machen... 
Grüße


----------



## astmonster3000 (24. Mai 2015)

Hmm okay, wenn mans ausbohren kann ohne den Rahmen oder das Laufrad zu beschädigen wäre ich glücklich. Ob die das aber versuchen weiss ich nicht.

vg


----------



## Kgueth (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,
bin gespannt, wie das gelöst wird.
Grüße


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2015)

Draufhauen wie oben beschrieben könnte auch noch helfen...


----------



## astmonster3000 (25. Mai 2015)

Draufhauen und warm machen hat nichts geholfen... 

Schaut mal hier, da gibts drei verschiedene Versionen und ich weiss nicht welche die passende ist http://www.bike24.de/p126102.html

Aus der Zeichnung ist das leider nicht ersichtlich https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL29_M30-13_BOM_ts.pdf

vg


----------



## Sepp333 (25. Mai 2015)

Mit nem "Linksausdreher" könnte es vielleicht klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1987 (26. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

habe mir das Nerve 9.9 bestellt.

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Beläge in der Shimano XT Bremse verbaut sind? Resin oder Sinter?

Danke


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2015)

F01A Resin


----------



## Tom1987 (26. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info.

Werde dann mal direkt einen Satz Sinter bestellen.


----------



## rpitz (27. Mai 2015)

Weil?!

Ich frag mich,  wie ich nicht nur meine Hometrails, sondern auch einen Dolomiten-Cross letztes Jahr mit 85kg plus Gepäck (inkl. knackigen 900hm Abfahrten) mit den offensichtlich völlig unbrauchbaren Resin-Belägen ohne ein einziges Problem fahren konnte... 

Aber wahrscheinlich shredde ich einfach nicht hart genug... Gut, ich hab ja auch nur ein 120 mm-XC/Trailbike


----------



## Tom1987 (27. Mai 2015)

Weil.... ich die Sinter Beläge lieber fahre. 

Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das die Resin nix sind???

Soll doch jeder das fahren was einem am meisten zusagt. Und an meinen Fahrräder (1x XT und 1x SLX) fahr ich am liebsten Sinter.

Soll doch hier kein Kleinkriegen Sinter vs Resin werden


----------



## Kgueth (27. Mai 2015)

Hi,


rpitz schrieb:


> Weil?!


...die Welt bei ein paar Kilos mehr anders aussieht! 
Grüße


----------



## luigiskalar (27. Mai 2015)

Finde ich auch !
Jeder soll die Beläge fahren die er möchte !

@tom ! aber ein geiles Bike das 9.9, hab es auch neu, bin sehr zufrieden.


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Tom1987 (27. Mai 2015)

Freu mich auch schon 

Habe vor 20 Minuten die eMail bekommen dass gerade alles zusammengestellt wird


----------



## luigiskalar (27. Mai 2015)

Dann gehts voll schnell ! 
Am Wochenendeckannst damit biken ! ;-)

Hast auch Meteor grey ? 

Das Nerve ist mein erstes Canyon , aber sicher nicht mein Letztes ! Bin echt zufrieden mit dem Ablauf der Bestellung und Lieferung.

Und das Bike fährt sich auch noch gut ;-)
Ich mach nur gröbere Reifen drauf und gut 


Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1987 (27. Mai 2015)

Ja hab es auch in Meteor bestellt, schwarz ist mir zu langweilig.

Ist mein drittes 
(Aber eins gehört meiner besseren Hälfte)

Mal sehen wann ich es abholen kann und ob ich es noch vor dem Wochenende schaffe.

Hatte erst ein Spectral bestellt aber wenn ich ehrlich bin war dass etwas zu viel des Guten, fahre dann doch eher lange Touren mit viel bergauf. Und Bergabwärts bin ich da der limitierende Faktor und nicht das Rad.

Ist aber mein erstes 29iger


----------



## luigiskalar (27. Mai 2015)

29 Zoll war bei mir der größte AHA Effekt.
Hab vor gut 1,5 Jahren ein 29er Hardtail gekauft und das rollt einfach besser ;-)

Nur bei engen Spitzkehren habe ich meine Probleme, aber die hatte ich auch mit meinem alten 26er ;-)

kannst Dich drauf freuen.

Gruss


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (27. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

wollte auch nochmal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen teilen.

Ich habe meins jetzt seit Mitte März, bin bis jetzt ca. 500 km gefahren, Trails und Waldautobahn. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, fährt sich einfach klasse, Berg rauf und auch runter... Auch kleinere Sprünge, Treppen etc. sind kein Problem. Für mich das perfekte Bike! Auf die Technik ist auch verlass, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Dämpfer und Gabel auch tiptop, nach den ersten 250km konnte ich schon einen Unterschied feststellen, wesentlich feinfühliger als zu Beginn. Auch zwischen den einzelnen CTD-Stufen sind Unterschiede festellbar, bei der Gabel allerdings mehr als beim Dämpfer. Da merkt man es vor allem berg hoch im Wiegetritt...


----------



## rudi-ritzel (27. Mai 2015)

das CTD bei dir im Heck wirklich spürbar? Im Wiegetritt merke ich keinen Unterschied. Mein Kampfgewicht 68kg + Ausrüstung  
Überlege schon der Dampfer zu tauschen damit man bei schnellen antritten mal zu machen kann


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2015)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> das CTD bei dir im Heck wirklich spürbar?



ja, bei mir, allerdings nur gering. Canyon hat da schlechte Arbeit geleistet. Beim Antritt ist der Dämpfer ruhig, es sein denn ich trete bewußt ins Heck hinein.


----------



## rpitz (28. Mai 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mir das Nerve 9.9 bestellt.
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Beläge in der Shimano XT Bremse verbaut sind? Resin oder Sinter?





Tom1987 schrieb:


> Werde dann mal direkt einen Satz Sinter bestellen.





Tom1987 schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das die Resin nix sind???



Naja, wenn jemand schreibt, dass er ein neues Rad gerade erst bestellt hat, aber _direkt_ andere Bremsbeläge dazu braucht, dann könnte schon der Eindruck entstehen... Mein Zugang wäre halt eher, dass ich mich mal damit vertraut mache, was ich geliefert bekomme, und wenn ich meine, Defizite ausgleichen zu müssen, kann ich beim ersten Austausch (der ja nicht lange auf sich warten lässt) ja immer noch was anderes/besseres nehmen... Aber jeder nach seiner Fasson...



Tom1987 schrieb:


> Soll doch hier kein Kleinkriegen Sinter vs Resin werden


Eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1987 (28. Mai 2015)

rpitz schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jemand schreibt, dass er ein neues Rad gerade erst bestellt hat, aber _direkt_ andere Bremsbeläge dazu braucht, dann könnte schon der Eindruck entstehen... Mein Zugang wäre halt eher, dass ich mich mal damit vertraut mache, was ich geliefert bekomme, und wenn ich meine, Defizite ausgleichen zu spüren, kann ich beim ersten Austausch (der ja nicht lange auf sich warten lässt) ja immer noch was anderes/besseres nehmen... Aber jeder nach seiner Fasson...
> 
> 
> Eh nicht



Warum soll ich mich damit vertraut machen wenn ich schon 2 Shimano Bremsen mit den besagten Belägen habe?


----------



## Tom1987 (28. Mai 2015)

@luigiskalar

Am Wochenende fahren wird wohl nix :-(

Kann mein Rad erst am Dienstag abholen.... na ja, muss am Wochenende eh arbeiten.

Ich mach aber mal ein Bild wenn es soweit ist. Sieht immer cool aus wenn das Rad bei der "Abholung und Einweisung" auf dem Podest präsentiert wird


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich damit vertraut machen wenn ich schon 2 Shimano Bremsen mit den besagten Belägen habe?



Wenn Du Deine neuen Resin ausbaust, dann willste die bestimmt verkaufen, gelle ? Was möchtest Du denn dafür ?


----------



## Tom1987 (28. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Du Deine neuen Resin ausbaust, dann willste die bestimmt verkaufen, gelle ? Was möchtest Du denn dafür ?



Nein werde sie nicht verkaufen. Aber danke für das Angebot 

Die kommen in meine "Reisewerkzeug-Tasche" die ich immer im Rucksack hab. Da finden sich so nützliche Sachen wie Kabelbinder, Isoband, Kettenschloß und und und. Hat mir (und dem ein oder anderen Mitfahrenden) schon gute Dienste erwiesen!

Edit: Und ein Satz Einweghandschuhe.... die sind bis jetzt immer gut angekommen wenn jemand ein Problem mit der Kette hatte


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Edit: Und ein Satz Einweghandschuhe.... die sind bis jetzt immer gut angekommen wenn jemand ein Problem mit der Kette hatte



Ist bekannt...beim letzten Mal haben meine Mitfahrer gedacht und wollte das Rad operieren als ich die rausgeholt habe


----------



## Tom1987 (28. Mai 2015)

Aber wenn man danach mit sauberen Händen weiterfahren kann kommt nur.... "gute Idee, muss ich mir auch mal einpacken"


----------



## Tom1987 (2. Juni 2015)

Rad heute abgeholt......

Hab leider vergessen ein Bild zu machen als das Rad noch auf dem Podest bei Canyon stand.

Hab es aber schonmal gewogen 










Mit der Reverb muss ich aber noch warm werden. Der Remotehebel ist furchtbar, da der immer mit dem Bremshebel kollidiert wenn man ihn etwas weiter neigen will.


----------



## luigiskalar (4. Juni 2015)

@ Tom,

Das hat mich auch gestört.
Das festschrauben von dem Betätigungsknopf für die Sattelstütze war auch ungeschickt.

Hab nun nach den ersten Touren die Bremsgriffe und Schaltgriffe weiter nach aussen verschoben und den Knopf der Reverb ganz nach innen.
So ist es mir lieber.

Einfach mal testen 


Gruss


----------



## Tom1987 (4. Juni 2015)

Hab mir die I-Spec Adapter gekauft und die Schalthebel an die Bremsgriffe geschraubt.

Somit ist die Schelle von den Schalthebeln schonmal Weg und es ist etwas mehr Platz für den Reverb Hebel.

Etwas unglücklich ist aber echt die Schraube der Reverb Schelle. Wenn ich Reverb- und Brems/Schalthebel Schellen zusammenschiebe komme ich nicht mehr an dir Schraube der Reverb :-(

Hab jetzt einfach den Hebel etwas weiter rein geschoben, ist zwar nicht optimal aber ok für mich.

Hab mir noch einen Fox CTD Remotehebel besorgt  werden ne Menge Kabel

Aber CTD funktioniert bei mir Super, macht richtig Spaß


----------



## schurwald-biker (4. Juni 2015)

...hab jetzt ein starkes Knacken, bin ca. 350 km mit dem 9.9 gefahren. Der Sattel ist es glaub ich nicht, es knackt auch beim stehend pedalieren. Ich glaub, ich muss mal den Dämpfer und die Wippe ausbauen und alle Lager fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (4. Juni 2015)

Das knacken kenne ich auch. Hab die Lager etwas gefettet ohne auszubauen und es wurde besser.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom1987 (4. Juni 2015)

Hab bei mir am Hinteren Bremssattel Öl auf der Außenseite der Bremsbeläge gefunden. Hab nachgeschaut und am äußeren Kolben ist auch etwas Öl. Habe alles sauber gemacht und den Entlüftungsblock eingespannt mit etwas Zewa und die Bremse ein Paar mal Richtig Fest gezogen. Ich konnte kein weiteres Öl feststellen. Kann es sein dass bei der Montage was daneben gegangen ist? 

Und wie kann ich die Dichtigkeit am besten Testen?


----------



## filiale (5. Juni 2015)

Einen Kabelbinder an den Schalthebel und Druck ausüben. Das Ganze über Nacht stehen lassen. So testet es man am Motorrad. Vorher natürlich, so wie bereits geschehen, alles picko bello sauber machen. Dann beobachten was man nächsten Tag zu sehen ist.


----------



## Tom1987 (5. Juni 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Einen Kabelbinder an den Schalthebel und Druck ausüben. Das Ganze über Nacht stehen lassen. So testet es man am Motorrad. Vorher natürlich, so wie bereits geschehen, alles picko bello sauber machen. Dann beobachten was man nächsten Tag zu sehen ist.



Hab ich gestern Abend genau so gemacht.
Ist alles trocken!!!  ein Glück 

Bin nur etwas entäuscht über die Aufbauqualität.... hatte auch einen defekten Schlauch am Vorderrad und die Kabelhalter für die Reverb sind auch etwas seltsam verbaut worden. Mal ohne Unterlegscheiben mal mit einer und mal mit zwei Scheiben. 
Sind bei euch auch 4! Kabelhalter verbaut worden am Unterrohr?

Sonst ist aber alles Ok. Und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.  

Bei meinen anderen 2 Canyon Rädern hatte ich aber bis jetzt keine Probleme mit der Aufbauqualität. 

Werde aber mal ne e-Mail an Canyon schreiben


----------



## _todde_ (5. Juni 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> ...
> Etwas unglücklich ist aber echt die Schraube der Reverb Schelle. Wenn ich Reverb- und Brems/Schalthebel Schellen zusammenschiebe komme ich nicht mehr an dir Schraube der Reverb :-(
> ...


Brems/Schalthebel Schellen lockern, um 90° drehen, Reverb Schelle wie gewünscht positionieren und Schraube festziehen, Brems/Schalthebel Schellen in Ausgangsposition zurückdrehen und festschrauben. Unglücklich ja, aber machbar.


----------



## _todde_ (5. Juni 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> ...hab jetzt ein starkes Knacken, bin ca. 350 km mit dem 9.9 gefahren. Der Sattel ist es glaub ich nicht, es knackt auch beim stehend pedalieren. Ich glaub, ich muss mal den Dämpfer und die Wippe ausbauen und alle Lager fetten.


interessant, ein knacken nehme ich auch war bei meinem 9.9. Bei mir bereist schon nach ca. 10Km und es wird von Km zu Km intensiver. Dachte erst evtl. berührt die Kette den Umwerfen, weil das Geräuch scheinbar vom Tretlager her kommt. Jetzt bin ich aber der Meinung es kommt vom Vorderrad - Kabel oder Laufrad. Habe dann das Laufrad ausgebaut, auf den Boden gestellt und leicht mit den Händen Druck ausgeübt. An einer Speiche kanckt es, wenn Druck drauf kommt aber auch nicht immer. Das Geräuch kommt dem beim Fahren ziemlich nahe. Vielleicht ist das das Problem. Keine Ahnung - bin auch noch an der Findung des Problems.


----------



## Tom1987 (5. Juni 2015)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Brems/Schalthebel Schellen lockern, um 90° drehen, Reverb Schelle wie gewünscht positionieren und Schraube festziehen, Brems/Schalthebel Schellen in Ausgangsposition zurückdrehen und festschrauben. Unglücklich ja, aber machbar.


 Geht nicht!

Wenn ich den Reverb Hebel ganz an den Schalt/Bremshebel schiebe kann ich den Schalt/Bremshebel Max. 10° bewegen.


----------



## schurwald-biker (5. Juni 2015)

... hier mal die Fox 32 Float 29 CTD FIT Performance in Aktion:
http://mtbn.ws/vw6e


----------



## Tom1987 (5. Juni 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> ... hier mal die Fox 32 Float 29 CTD FIT Performance in Aktion:
> http://mtbn.ws/vw6e


 
Warum hast du einen Kabelbinder am Standrohr?
Ist bei dir kein schwarzer Gummiring an der Gabel?
Hatte den bei mir auch erst übersehen da ich von Rock Shox die nur in Rot gewohnt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (5. Juni 2015)

... der Ring ist irgendwie weg - damit man die Gabel besser arbeiten sieht, hab ich einen Kabelbinder dran gemacht.


----------



## Tom1987 (5. Juni 2015)

Achso, ich hab nämlich bei der Übergabe etwas doof geschaut und hab gefragt ob da kein O-Ring ist um die Gabel einzustellen. Der war echt nicht aufgefallen da er bis oben an die schwarze Gabelkrone geschoben war


----------



## Deleted323091 (7. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute, bevor ich es in den Bikemarkt stelle schonmal Vorabinfo an Euch:

Ich möchte mein 2015er Nerve 7.9 (Farbe: Stealth) verkaufen. Upgrades: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, Shimano SLX Bremsen, 2.35 Hans Dampf vorne, 2.25 Nobby Nic hinten (beide Evo Snakeskin) , Sixpack Kamikaze Pedale, Schraubgriffe.

Bin mit dem Bike gute 800Km Touren gefahren, Zustand 1a, alles Zubehör dabei. Versand im original Canyon Bikeguard machbar.

Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach...

Wie gesagt: Demnächst ansonsten im Bikemarkt


----------



## Kgueth (7. Juni 2015)

Hi,


chrisonic schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein 2015er Nerve 7.9 (Farbe: Stealth) verkaufen.



Ist es zu Taktlos zu fragen warum du das Nerve verkaufen möchtest - zu Fragil?
Grüße


----------



## Hazel (7. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand von euch beim Nerve AL29 ein 40 Zähne Blatt in die Kassette verbaut? Mit XT Schaltwerk? Klappt das wunderbar?
Danke


----------



## luigiskalar (7. Juni 2015)

Das würd mich auch imteressieren ! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2015)

Hazel schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch beim Nerve AL29 ein 40 Zähne Blatt in die Kassette verbaut? Mit XT Schaltwerk? Klappt das wunderbar?
> Danke





luigiskalar schrieb:


> Das würd mich auch imteressieren ! ;-)



Rechnen hilft.


----------



## Hazel (8. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Rechnen hilft.


Sorry, ich verstehe es nicht. Kannst du es erklären?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2015)

Schaltwerke haben eine Schaltkapazität von x Zähnen insgesamt. Also die Zähnedifferenz vórne und hinten addieren und mit der Kapazität des Schaltwerks vergleichen. Da weiß man, ob sich ein 40er Ritzel ausgeht...oder nicht.


----------



## Hazel (8. Juni 2015)

Okay Danke.
Das bedeutet: (40-11)+(38-24)=29+14=43 Zähne nötige Kapazität.
Laut Datenblatt schafft das RD-M786 SGS das ganz genau. Allerdings steht dort auch: größtes Ritze 36 Zähne. Hmm


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2015)

Also, bei SRAM werden ja die Schaltwerke auch mit einem größtmöglichen Ritzel von 36 Zähnen angegeben. Warum? Na, sie wollen für den 1-fach-Antrieb am liebsten ihre teuren 11-fach-Schaltwerke verkaufen. Und SRAM-10fach-Schaltwerke funktionieren _natürlich_ mit 42er Ritzel auf Einfach.


----------



## Tom1987 (13. Juni 2015)

Kleine Info....

Habe mir von Syntace das X-Fit Werkzeug gekauft.
Leider passt es NICHT in den Rahmen da die neue Endkappe ca. 1,5 mm dicker ist als die alte.





Sollte jemand also mit dem gleichen Gedanken spielen sich sowas zuzulegen.... passt nicht! :-(

Sehr schade, da es echt gut verarbeitet ist.


----------



## schurwald-biker (13. Juni 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> ...hab jetzt ein starkes Knacken, bin ca. 350 km mit dem 9.9 gefahren. Der Sattel ist es glaub ich nicht, es knackt auch beim stehend pedalieren. Ich glaub, ich muss mal den Dämpfer und die Wippe ausbauen und alle Lager fetten.



.. ein Hinterbaulager (der Horst Link am Ende der Kettenstrebe) war locker. Habs festgezogen, jetzt knackts nicht mehr.


----------



## Kgueth (13. Juni 2015)

Hi, 



Tom1987 schrieb:


>


Wenn wir schon dabei sind: 
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Dimensionen der große O-Ring hat? . Ich meine dabei nicht den 
12,5x2,5mm Ring direkt auf der Achse, sondern den Großen auf der Kappe (Untere Achse).

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Tom1987 (14. Juni 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind:
> ...



Wenn du bis Dienstag warten kannst, kann ich für dich mal nachmessen.


----------



## Tom1987 (15. Juni 2015)

Hab es doch noch heute geschafft...

17 x 2,5mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (16. Juni 2015)

Hallole,


Tom1987 schrieb:


> Hab es doch noch heute geschafft... 17 x 2,5mm


des isch aber fein, solange mei Nerve im "Urlaub" isch, ka i noch dem O-Ring gugga! Danke!
  Grüßle


----------



## Tom1987 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen....

ich habe vor meinem Rad (9.9) einen Remote CTD Dämpfer zu verpassen.
Gabel ist schon umgebaut und mit einem Dual Remotehebel auch schon für den Dämpfer vorbereitet.

Leider bin ich auf meiner Suche nicht fündig geworden....

Wer also vorhat seinen Remote Dämpfer zu tauschen/verkaufen, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Vielen Dank
Tom


----------



## Tom1987 (24. Juni 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen....
> 
> ich habe vor meinem Rad (9.9) einen Remote CTD Dämpfer zu verpassen.
> Gabel ist schon umgebaut und mit einem Dual Remotehebel auch schon für den Dämpfer vorbereitet.
> ...



Hat sich erledigt, bin fündig geworden


----------



## ichbinstom (7. Juli 2015)

Hazel schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch beim Nerve AL29 ein 40 Zähne Blatt in die Kassette verbaut? Mit XT Schaltwerk? Klappt das wunderbar?
> Danke



ich hab 41 T als grösstes ritzel
hab meine XT auf 1 fach umgebaut. vorne 28 T und hinten 11-41. mit dem longcage schaltwerk geht das gerade noch. 40 sollte also kein problem sein


----------



## Zackyx3 (10. Juli 2015)

chrisonic schrieb:


> Moin Leute, bevor ich es in den Bikemarkt stelle schonmal Vorabinfo an Euch:
> 
> Ich möchte mein 2015er Nerve 7.9 (Farbe: Stealth) verkaufen. Upgrades: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, Shimano SLX Bremsen, 2.35 Hans Dampf vorne, 2.25 Nobby Nic hinten (beide Evo Snakeskin) , Sixpack Kamikaze Pedale, Schraubgriffe.
> 
> ...


 
Hi. Welche Größe hat es?


----------



## Deleted323091 (10. Juli 2015)

@Zackyx3   Leider schon verkauft....


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (17. Juli 2015)

Moin. Bräuchte mal einen Rat. Werde mir demnächst einen neuen Reifen vorne zulegen, allerdings bin ich mit mit der Breite nicht sicher. 

Innenmaulweite der Felge (DT X1700 spline two, nerve al 29 8.9) sind 19mm. Was fahrt ihr auf der Felge an maximaler Breite bzw was würdet ihr vorschlagen? Die Frage ist, ob 2.4 bei der Breite noch Sinn macht, wg Luftdruck etc... Oder ob nicht 2.3 - 2.35 das Maximum darstellen. 

Danke für ein paar Tips!


----------



## ichbinstom (17. Juli 2015)

servus, hatte auf meinem 7.9 aus 2013 mit mavic crossride (19 mm) einen maxxis highroller II 2,35 montiert. das ging noch gerade so mit viel luftdruck. im vergleich zu jetzt (roval felge mit 23mm) waren die fahreigenschaften nicht besonders. mit 19 mm felge fuhr ich mit ca. 2,0 - 2,2 bar. mit 23 mm 1,7 - 1,9. einen 2.4 würde ich nicht auf 19 mm felgen montieren


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (17. Juli 2015)

Ok danke. Denke auch dass ich bei 2.25 bis 2.3 landen werde... Nur mal schauen welcher Reifen. Gibt es evtl eine 2.3er Empfehlung von jemand? Einsatzgebiet 90% Wald halb Trails, halb Waldautobahn... Dachte jetzt so an mk2 in 2,2 oder nobby in 2,25... Würde aber gerne mal was anderes ausprobieren, was ein bisschen breiter kommt. Aber eben nicht 2.4...

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (17. Juli 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Ok danke. Denke auch dass ich bei 2.25 bis 2.3 landen werde... Nur mal schauen welcher Reifen. Gibt es evtl eine 2.3er Empfehlung von jemand? Einsatzgebiet 90% Wald halb Trails, halb Waldautobahn... Dachte jetzt so an mk2 in 2,2 oder nobby in 2,25... Würde aber gerne mal was anderes ausprobieren, was ein bisschen breiter kommt. Aber eben nicht 2.4...
> 
> Danke!



Statt den MKII 2,2 würde ich lieber nen TK in 2,2 nehmen,der baut deutlich breiter (56mm auf 19mm Felge) und
taugt vom Grip am VR auch besser.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (17. Juli 2015)

Der mk2 auf einer 19er felge ist echt sehr schmal. Ich hatte ihn mir für das VR geholt um den X King abzulösen. Bin aber echt enttäuscht was Traktionen angeht. Auch kippt er ziemlich doof auf Grund der stollenanordnung. Zumindest meine Meinung. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (19. Juli 2015)

Ok ich denke ich werde mal den Trail King ausprobieren für vorne...


----------



## Sportback513 (19. Juli 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Ok ich denke ich werde mal den Trail King ausprobieren für vorne...



Gute Wahl


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (19. Juli 2015)

Habe mal noch den Wild Grip 'R advanced in 2.25 in die Auswahl genommen. Hat auch gute Bewertungen... Mal sehen welcher es wird


----------



## schurwald-biker (19. Juli 2015)

Habt Ihr auch so Probleme mit Knacken? Bei mir knackts furchtbar in den Hinterbaulagern - und das nach 550km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parkpre_Racing (19. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir nach 900km noch nicht. Hatte nur mal ein knacken beim treten im Kurbelbereich, aber nach einer Wäsche und neuer Schmierung war es weg...


----------



## schurwald-biker (19. Juli 2015)

...hast Du die Kurbel ausgebaut und geschmiert?


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (19. Juli 2015)

Nein, ich gehe davon aus dass es nur Dreck war. Hab das Rad gewaschen und dann bisschen mit Teflonspray eingesprüht. Danach war es weg... Die Hinterbaulager haben bei mir bis jetzt noch keine Geräusche gemacht...


----------



## thommy88 (19. Juli 2015)

Bei kommt das knacken von Sattel. Einfach mal abmachen alles sauber machen und die streben vom Sattel fetten. Danach war es bei mir wieder weg.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (21. Juli 2015)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> Habe mal noch den Wild Grip 'R advanced in 2.25 in die Auswahl genommen. Hat auch gute Bewertungen... Mal sehen welcher es wird



Also ich habe mich für den wild grip´r entschieden. War ne gute Entscheidung. Baut recht breit für einen 2.25er, sieht wesentlich mächtiger aus als der mountain king in 2.2. Der Grip ist auch super, fahre ihn mit 1.6 Bar vorne.

Nur so am Rande... Habe mein Xt-Trail-Klickies wieder gegen Plattformpedale getauscht. Was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich wesentlich besser, vor allem auf Trails. Keine Blockade bei schwierigen Passagen oder engen langsamen Kehren mehr im Kopf (ist natürlich bei jedem anders, aber fühle mich so viel wohler). Macht einfach nur Spaß, das Bike. Und ich bin gefühlt mit Plattform nicht langsamer, auch nicht bergauf...


----------



## Tobi29NRW (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
habe ein Nerve AL 8.9 bestellt und möchte es schon vor dem ersten Einsatz auf 2-fach vorne umbauen. Welcher Innenlager-Typ ist verbaut (kann das dem Datenblatt nicht entnehmen)?
Paßt die hier? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...h-kurbel-fc-m675-38-24-175mm-43539/wg_id-8795
Hätte eigentlich lieber ne SRAM in 26/39. Welche von denen paßt denn da? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/kurbel-2-x-10-fach-8795/marke-sram
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Sportback513 (22. Juli 2015)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ein Nerve AL 8.9 bestellt und möchte es schon vor dem ersten Einsatz auf 2-fach vorne umbauen. Welcher Innenlager-Typ ist verbaut (kann das dem Datenblatt nicht entnehmen)?
> Paßt die hier? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...h-kurbel-fc-m675-38-24-175mm-43539/wg_id-8795
> Hätte eigentlich lieber ne SRAM in 26/39. Welche von denen paßt denn da? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/kurbel-2-x-10-fach-8795/marke-sram
> Danke für Eure Hilfe.



Also bei meinem 2013er Nerve ist ein Pressfit Innenlager verbaut,würde mich wundern
wenn die das geändert hätten,der Rahmen ist ja noch der gleiche..
Die SLX-Kurbel passt,nur das beiliegende Innenlager nicht.


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2015)

ist immer noch Pressfit verbaut


----------



## Tobi29NRW (22. Juli 2015)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem 2013er Nerve ist ein Pressfit Innenlager verbaut,würde mich wundern
> wenn die das geändert hätten,der Rahmen ist ja noch der gleiche..
> Die SLX-Kurbel passt,nur das beiliegende Innenlager nicht.





Dumens100 schrieb:


> ist immer noch Pressfit verbaut



Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten. Eine SRAM-Kurbel mit dem verbauten Shimano XT-Pressfit zu verheiraten ist wohl nicht möglich, oder?


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Juli 2015)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten. Eine SRAM-Kurbel mit dem verbauten Shimano XT-Pressfit zu verheiraten ist wohl nicht möglich, oder?


nein! brauchst anderes innenlager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (26. Juli 2015)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch so Probleme mit Knacken? Bei mir knackts furchtbar in den Hinterbaulagern - und das nach 550km.


Wenn es nur-oder verstärkt im Wiegetritt knackt, prüfe ob die Schraube der Schwingenlagerung auf der Nichtantriebsseite (links) fest ist. Teil 21 auf der Explosionszeichnung. Die Schraube (Inbus SW 5) wird mit Loctite mittelfest (243) gesichert u. mit 14 Nm festgezogen. Bei mir hatte sie sich trotz Loctite gelöst, jetzt knackt es nicht mehr. Evtl. mußt du die Achse mit einem Inbus SW 6 auf der Antriebsseite gegenhalten, war bei mir aber nicht nötig.


----------



## ichbinstom (4. August 2015)

Hallo Nerver,
mir schwirrt seit einigen Wochen eine Glaubensfrage im Kopf herum und brauche dazu euren rat! hab mit 2013 das nerve Al 7.9 zugelegt.
hat mich sofort angefixt das nerve und die 2013er lackierung acid/storm ist ja sensationell. Damals war ich Anfänger und für diese Ansprüche hat das Nerve vollkommen gereicht. Bin meistens Waldautobahn und leichte Trails gefahren eher im gemäßigten Tempo. Heute 2 Jahre später hat mein Nerve eigentlich nichst mehr viel mit dem Originalen zu tun. Bis auf Rahmen und Fahrwerk ist nix mehr so wie es wahr.
Fahr zwar Teilweise immer noch die selben Trails wie damals aber deutlich aggressiver und schneller. Und genau da liegt auch der Hund begraben. Die originale Fox Float 32 CTD kommt schon ganz schöns ins schwitzen wenn ich mal richtig ankern muss und wird dann auch schwammig und sackt dann auch mal weg. Musste das leider mehrmals als crash test dummie an mir selber erfühlen(Auauauau). Der Dämpfer macht das auch nur mehr sehr widerspenstig mit!

So nun zu meiner glaubens Frage: Soll Ich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen nochmal €1000 in ein 2013 Nerve investieren und ein neues Fahrwerk anschaffen (Fox Float 34 oder RS Pike) oder auf ein anderes Bike wechseln? Spectral AL 29 oder Strive.
Fragen über Fragen.  Mein Problem ist das ich mein Nerve ein richtig geiles Bike ist und alle Anbauteile soweit perfekt für mich passen,
ausser das Fahrwerk. 

Spectral AL 29 9.9 EX kostet €3399 und das Strive AL 7.0 Race schlägt mit €3099 zu buche.


----------



## filiale (4. August 2015)

Du bekommst für Dein Nerve nur noch recht wenig wenn Du es verkaufst. Wirst also nen Batzen drauflegen müssen um ein neues Bike zu erwerben, das wird mehr als 1000 Euro sein die Du jetzt bereit bist in Dein Nerve zu investieren.

Was wiegst Du denn dass Deine 32er Gabel am Ende erscheint ? Eventuell kannst Du Deinen Fahrstil etwas "flowiger" gestalten, dann kommt man auch mit ner 32er Gabel recht weit.

CTD war schon immer doof, zum Glück ändert sich das 2016.

Willst Du Dir den Quatsch mit dem nicht funktionierenden shape shifter echt antun ?


----------



## ichbinstom (4. August 2015)

fahrfertig bring ich schon 95 kg auf die waage. bin knappe 190cm gross. das billigste wäre mal ein paar kilo abzunehmen. aber mehr als 3-4 kilo geht bei mir nicht!

das ich keinen vernünftigen preis dafür bekomme musste ich leider schon festellen! hab das bike vor einger zeit für €2200 im bikemarkt ausgeschrieben. war aber nicht der renner! 

die 2016 FOX Forks hab ich mir schon angesehen aber ab €1000 nür für die Gabel ist schön ne Grösse. Möchte auch nen neuen dämpfer habem.

die shimano 1x11 gruppe hats mir auch angetan. da wär dann das gesetzte budget von €1000 schnell verbraucht mit neuer gabel, dämpfer und 1x11 schaltung

shapeshifter wird 2016 auch erneuert steht zumindest hier im canyon 2016 thread


----------



## filiale (5. August 2015)

Wie bitte ? 2200 ? Respekt.Dafür bekommt man ein neues 8.9 aus 2015. Deines hat doch nur so um die 1700 gekostet.

30% vom Neupreis im ersten Jahr. Dann ist Deines 2 Jahre alt.Wären locker 40% Abzug.
Hinzukommt dass derzeit alles abverkauft wird.

Zubehör bekommst Du nie bezahlt.Du solltest das Rad in den unverbastelten Originalzustand bringen und Zubehör getrennt einzeln verkaufen.Sonst wird das nix mit dem Radverkauf.

Daher verkaufe ich nie die Originalteile sondern lagere sie im Keller.


----------



## Scholzi (5. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Hallo Nerver,
> mir schwirrt seit einigen Wochen eine Glaubensfrage im Kopf herum und brauche dazu euren rat! hab mit 2013 das nerve Al 7.9 zugelegt.
> hat mich sofort angefixt das nerve und die 2013er lackierung acid/storm ist ja sensationell. Damals war ich Anfänger und für diese Ansprüche hat das Nerve vollkommen gereicht. Bin meistens Waldautobahn und leichte Trails gefahren eher im gemäßigten Tempo. Heute 2 Jahre später hat mein Nerve eigentlich nichst mehr viel mit dem Originalen zu tun. Bis auf Rahmen und Fahrwerk ist nix mehr so wie es wahr.
> Fahr zwar Teilweise immer noch die selben Trails wie damals aber deutlich aggressiver und schneller. Und genau da liegt auch der Hund begraben. Die originale Fox Float 32 CTD kommt schon ganz schöns ins schwitzen wenn ich mal richtig ankern muss und wird dann auch schwammig und sackt dann auch mal weg. Musste das leider mehrmals als crash test dummie an mir selber erfühlen(Auauauau). Der Dämpfer macht das auch nur mehr sehr widerspenstig mit!
> ...


Hallo,
wenn bis auf`s Fahrwerk das Bike für dich perfekt ist, rate ich dir betr. Gabel auf eine PIKE RCT3 umzurüsten. Bekommst eine 150/2015er für ca. 700.- und der 120-oder 130 mm Schaft kostet nochmal 29.-
Betr. Dämpfer würde ich die Dämpferplattform bei Fox Factory auf dein Gewicht abstimmen lassen. Ich habe es bei meinem 29" Nerve praktiziert, fahre die PIKE mit 130 mm und war letzte Woche 4 Tage in Saalbach/Hinterglemm Leogang. Single Trails Hackelberg 1+2 noch nie so schnell u. sicher gefahren. Kollege mit 29" Spectral/130 mm Fox war auch nicht schneller unterwegs.


----------



## mohlo (5. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie bitte ? 2200 ? Respekt.Dafür bekommt man ein neues 8.9 aus 2015. Deines hat doch nur so um die 1700 gekostet.


Sehe ich auch so! @ichbinstom: Auch wenn es sich bitter anhört. Rechne mal zw. 1.000 und max. 1.200 EUR als Verkaufserlös.



ichbinstom schrieb:


> shapeshifter wird 2016 auch erneuert steht zumindest hier im canyon 2016 thread


Das neue Modell gibt es bereits jetzt als Austausch im Rahmen der Garantie.



ichbinstom schrieb:


> Spectral AL 29 9.9 EX kostet €3399 und das Strive AL 7.0 Race schlägt mit €3099 zu buche.


Warum nicht das Spectral AL 7.0 EX mit 27,5 für 2.399 EUR?


----------



## ichbinstom (5. August 2015)

genau das war auch die Reaktion von ersten Interessenten! Der meinte nur " Ich würde mich für das Bike interessieren. Und was ist dein realistischer Preis?"

Hab zuvor noch nie ein Bike verkauft. Hätte mich aber zuerst im Forum schlau machen können.

Hab dann gestern noch ein bisschen im Netz geschnüffelt um nach der Einbauhöhen der Wunschfedergabeln gesucht.
Stand Jetzt Fox Float 120 mm  52,5 cm. 

RS Pike 120 u. 140 mm - 54,5 cm
Fox 34 Float 140 mm - 55,3 cm

bei der RS Pike würde sich die Geo ändern:  Lenkwinkel auf 69° (70°)  Sitzwinkel 73° (74°) Radstand 1145 (1138) Tretlager -30.6 (-38)
Reach 417,4 (427,9) Stack 643,9 (636,9) - die Werte in () sind die Jetzt Werte.

Wenn ich mir diese Werte so ansehe würde ich dann etwas kompakter sitzen könnte aber mit einem längeren und geraden vorbau dagegen wirken einen spacer rausnehmen und ich sollte wieder ungefähr da sein wo ich jetzt bin. das tretlager würde ca. 7 mm höher sein was sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist. ich denke der flachere sitzwinkel wäre nicht so ausschlaggebend oder ?


----------



## Scholzi (5. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> genau das war auch die Reaktion von ersten Interessenten! Der meinte nur " Ich würde mich für das Bike interessieren. Und was ist dein realistischer Preis?"
> 
> Hab zuvor noch nie ein Bike verkauft. Hätte mich aber zuerst im Forum schlau machen können.
> 
> ...


Der flachere Lenkwinkel brachte spürbar mehr Stabilität im downhill, den um 0,5°-1° flacheren Sitzwinkel spüre ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (5. August 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Spectral AL 7.0 EX mit 27,5 für 2.399 EUR?



Ich würd gerne bei 29" bleiben. 27,5 kommt mir bei meiner grösse vor wie ein Kinderrad. Und wenn 27,5 dann ein Strive!



Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn bis auf`s Fahrwerk das Bike für dich perfekt ist, rate ich dir betr. Gabel auf eine PIKE RCT3 umzurüsten. Bekommst eine 150/2015er für ca. 700.- und der 120-oder 130 mm Schaft kostet nochmal 29.-



Wie meinst du das mit Gabel und Schaft extra? Ich kauf ne Pike mit 150mm und dann aus dem Spareparts katalog den Schaft für 130 mm?



Scholzi schrieb:


> Betr. Dämpfer würde ich die Dämpferplattform bei Fox Factory auf dein Gewicht abstimmen lassen. Ich habe es bei meinem 29" Nerve praktiziert



Ich hatte den Dämpfer schon einmal zu Toxo geschickt weil er defekt war. mein Problem ist Hauptsächlich das der Dämpfer im Climb Modus 
stark wippt! wenn ich mehr Druck rein mache wird das wippen zwar schwächer aber im Trail und Descend Mode ist er dann zu hart.


----------



## ichbinstom (5. August 2015)

Scholzi schrieb:


> und der 120-oder 130 mm Schaft kostet nochmal 29.-



meinst du so ein Teil 
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...l-Air-Shaft-26-29-Zoll-150-120-mm--29686.html

oder dieses
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...zteil-Federeinheit-29-Zoll-120-mm--29678.html


----------



## Scholzi (5. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> meinst du so ein Teil
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...l-Air-Shaft-26-29-Zoll-150-120-mm--29686.html
> 
> oder dieses
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...zteil-Federeinheit-29-Zoll-120-mm--29678.html


"So ein Teil" für 28,90 meine ich. Der Air Shaft wird nur ausgetauscht, ist keine große Sache, brauchst das empfohlene Fett von SRAM (Military Grease) u. ihr 10er Gabelöl, sowie eine passende Seegering Zange. 
Dämpfer: Bei deiner Rep. wurde sicher nicht die Plattform auf dein Fahrergewicht angepasst. Ich habe es bei insgesamt 3 Dämpfer machen lassen (86 kg-90 kg-105 kg) u. alle Fahrer, inkl. mir, sind betr. "Wippen" zufrieden.


----------



## Scholzi (5. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> meinst du so ein Teil
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...l-Air-Shaft-26-29-Zoll-150-120-mm--29686.html
> 
> oder dieses
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...zteil-Federeinheit-29-Zoll-120-mm--29678.html


SORRY, GABELÖL IST DAS 0-W30 von SRAM https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Gabeloel-0-W30-Viskositaet-p36590/


----------



## ichbinstom (5. August 2015)

würd das bei einer 2014 Pike auch passen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/630696-rock-shox-pike-rct3-soloair-150mm-29

preis wäre ja akzeptabel.


----------



## Scholzi (5. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> würd das bei einer 2014 Pike auch passen?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/630696-rock-shox-pike-rct3-soloair-150mm-29
> 
> preis wäre ja akzeptabel.


2014/2015 ist ident.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinstom (5. August 2015)

na dann, steht dem nix mehr im wege! Danke für die infos


----------



## filiale (5. August 2015)

Ja, 1° Sitzwinkel sind eine Menge und ist nicht zu unterschätzen ! Du hast locker ne SL von 90cm, somit eine Sattelhöhe von mind. 80cm. Das bedeutet bei 1° Sitzwinkeländerung = 1,3cm Versatz. D.h. Du trittst mehr von hinten nach vorne anstelle so wie jetzt von oben nach unten. Du mußt also Deinen Sattel 1,3cm weiter nach vorne schieben um das wieder auszugleichen und das Knielot wieder paßt.


----------



## ichbinstom (7. August 2015)

guten morgen miteinander,
ich habe gestern bei meinem Nerve alle Lager im Hinterbau und am Rockerarm auf Beschädigungen überprüft. 
Beim Rockerarm hab ich folgendes Problem. Wenn der Dämpfer und der Hinterbau vom Rockerarm getrennt sind lässt sich der Rockerarm
alleine nur schwer bewegen. Fühlt sich so an al wenn er drei Raststellungen hat. Ich hab dann den Rockerarm ausgebaut und 1 Lager hat einen etwas rauen Lauf.  Wenn Ich den Rockerarm wieder einbaue und die Schraube mit ca. 15NM festziehe läuft alles noch ohne rucken sobald ich die vorgeschriebenen 25NM anziehe gleicher Spass wie vorher. Die Lager haben Axial und Vertikal kein Spiel. 
Fehlt nur Fett oder sind die Lager defekt. Jemand schon Erfahrung damit??

Das gleiche hab ich auch bei den kleinen Lager am Hinterbau. Lager habe kein Spiel allerdings rauen lauf. Reicht das auch kräftig fetten?

Hat sich schon jemand die Lager nachbestellt oder welche bei SKF oder FAG/INA nachbeordert??

manche bezeichnungen kennen die hersteller nicht.

6801-V-2RD = Rillenkugellager mit 2 beidseitg reibungsarm gedichtet. laut SKF und FAG/INA. was das V dedeutet wissen beide nicht
7901-V-2RD = müsste laut FAG/INA ein Schrägkugellager sein. kann das stimmen?
7902-V-2RD = müsste laut FAG/INA ein Schrägkugellager sein. kann das stimmen?

Hat jemand schon alternative Kugellager verwendet?

mit der SUFU leider keine zufriedenstellenden ergebnisse gefunden!


----------



## filiale (7. August 2015)

Mit der Sufu kommst Du auf den Hinweis mit Bildern von mir, dass man die Lagerabdichtungen vorsichtig mit einer Nadel entfernen sollte, mit Bremsenreiniger das Lager ausspülen und säubern, trocknen lassen und dann das Lager mit geeignetem Fett vollpressen. Staubdichtung wieder drauf und für immer Ruhe haben. Warum: Die Lager werden nur wenige ° gedreht, immer auf der gleichen Stelle. Bei zu wenig Fett (es sind eben Industrielager die auf hohe Umdrehungen (360°) ausgelegt sind, nicht so wie beim Rad) schleifen sich die Lager und die Kugeln ein.
Daher bei Dir der rauhe Lauf. Entweder ist Dreck drin, oder es ist schon eingelaufen oder es ist einfach nur rostig. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Was es ist findest Du nur heraus, wenn Du die Staubdichtung abhebelst.


----------



## ichbinstom (7. August 2015)

hab nun alle lager ausgebaut! bei genaueren hinsehen sind alle lager kaputt! festgefressen, rost, kein fett, spiel axial! das volle programm! lagersitze sind alle in ordnung!

auf den dichtungen steht als hersteller bolu drauf das ist ein chinesischer hersteller!

alle lager sind normale rillenkugellager ohne käfig beidseitig gedichtet! 

am montag kommt ein bekannter zu mir der FAG/INA Kugellager vertreibt ich werde dann die Bezeichnungen von FAG bereitstellen falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat!

bis dahin ride on


----------



## denis0082 (7. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> genau das war auch die Reaktion von ersten Interessenten! Der meinte nur " Ich würde mich für das Bike interessieren. Und was ist dein realistischer Preis?"
> 
> Hab zuvor noch nie ein Bike verkauft. Hätte mich aber zuerst im Forum schlau machen können.
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach eignet sich das Nerve 29 nur sehr bedingt zum Aufmotzen zum All-Mountain oder "long travel trail bike":

1. Im Vergleich mit den meisten anderen Bikes in der Klasse ist es schon recht kurz mit durchschnittlich bis langem Vorbau. Bei mehr Federweg / flacherem Winkel wirds dann noch kürzer wie du ja schreibst. Und dann als Ausgleich nen 100mm Vorbau verbauen.... naja :/

2. Die Abstände am Hinterbau sind jetzt nicht gerade großzügig dimensioniert. Canyon gibt offiziell sogar nur 2,25" Reifen frei auch wenn sicher etwas mehr geht. Aber mit 2,4" wird man vermutlich hier und da mal Kontakt haben.

3. Der Dämpfer hat schon für diese Klasse recht wenig Hub (das sehr vergleichbare Specialized Camber hat z. B. mehr). Überhaupt empfinde ich persönlich den Dämpfer eher als limitierend als die Gabel. Das hängt sicher auch mit dem Setup, der Fahrweise und dem Niveau der verbauten Federelemente zusammen (habe gehört die 32er "Evolution-Series"-Gabeln rauschen gerne mal durch). Bei mir ist jedenfalls der Einstellring des Dämpfers nach der Durchschnitts-Tour deutlich mehr am Limit als der der Gabel, wenn ich den empfohlenen Luftdruck fahre.


----------



## Ritzibi (8. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> guten morgen miteinander,
> ich habe gestern bei meinem Nerve alle Lager im Hinterbau und am Rockerarm auf Beschädigungen überprüft.
> Beim Rockerarm hab ich folgendes Problem. Wenn der Dämpfer und der Hinterbau vom Rockerarm getrennt sind lässt sich der Rockerarm
> alleine nur schwer bewegen. Fühlt sich so an al wenn er drei Raststellungen hat. Ich hab dann den Rockerarm ausgebaut und 1 Lager hat einen etwas rauen Lauf.  Wenn Ich den Rockerarm wieder einbaue und die Schraube mit ca. 15NM festziehe läuft alles noch ohne rucken sobald ich die vorgeschriebenen 25NM anziehe gleicher Spass wie vorher. Die Lager haben Axial und Vertikal kein Spiel.
> ...



Einfach den Canyon-Support anschreiben: [email protected]
Modeljahr angeben und gut.
Steht ja auch alles in der Stüli der Explosionszeichnung.

Ausschnitt der original Mail:
Sehr geehrter Herr.......,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 17. November 2014 bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich bei uns melden. Anbei senden wir Ihnen die Preise für die gewünschten Artikelnummer(Preise pro Stück):

A1038902 --> € 2,95 --> bearing 6801-V-2RD
A1035330 --> € 11,90 --> Rockerarm pivot bearing 7901-V-2RD
AI029862 --> € 4,95 --> bearing 7902-V-2RD
Eine Bestellung nehmen wir gerne per Vorkasse, PayPal oder Nachnahme entgegen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer ?..... wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Ritzibi (8. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> na dann, steht dem nix mehr im wege! Danke für die infos


Ich empfehle:

RockShox Reba RL Solo Air 29" Federgabel 120mm Tapered Maxle Lite 2015 - schwarz
Hab dafür 399€ bei Bike24 bezahlt ( neu versteht sich ) und die ist um Welten besser als die 2013er Fox

Mehr als 120mm vorne würde ich dann doch als grenzwertig einstufen, wegen der Geometrieveränderung.
Was man sonst noch aus einem 2013er Nerve machen kann siehst du in meinem Album und auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-nerve-al-29-gewichts-optimierung.641363/page-8 (geht dann auf den folgenden Seiten noch weiter)


----------



## Scholzi (8. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> guten morgen miteinander,
> ich habe gestern bei meinem Nerve alle Lager im Hinterbau und am Rockerarm auf Beschädigungen überprüft.
> Beim Rockerarm hab ich folgendes Problem. Wenn der Dämpfer und der Hinterbau vom Rockerarm getrennt sind lässt sich der Rockerarm
> alleine nur schwer bewegen. Fühlt sich so an al wenn er drei Raststellungen hat. Ich hab dann den Rockerarm ausgebaut und 1 Lager hat einen etwas rauen Lauf.  Wenn Ich den Rockerarm wieder einbaue und die Schraube mit ca. 15NM festziehe läuft alles noch ohne rucken sobald ich die vorgeschriebenen 25NM anziehe gleicher Spass wie vorher. Die Lager haben Axial und Vertikal kein Spiel.
> ...


Die Schraube für die Lagerachse des Rockerarms wird mit 6 Nm (axial spielfrei) angezogen u. mit Loctite mittelfest gesichert. Nur die innere Schraube mit welcher beide Rockerarmhälften verschraubt sind bekommt 25 Nm. Du verspannst das Schrägkugellager extrem axial, wenn du es so fest ziehst. Deshalb läuft es dann auch rauh bzw. schwergängig. Schau dir die Explosionszeichnung nochmal genau an, dann siehst du was ich hier beschrieben habe.
Die gesamten Hinterbaulager habe ich bei Canyon bezogen, weil z.B. die Schwingen-u. Rockerarmlager nicht von SKF oder FAG produziert werden.


----------



## ichbinstom (11. August 2015)

mahlzeit,

danke für den Tipp. steht doch alles ganz klar in der explosionszeichnung beschrieben. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
das heisst dann für mich das ich durch meine lese schwäche die rockerarm lager selber zerstört habe weil ich beim letzten ausbau vor gut einem jahr die schraube mit 25NM angeknallt habe 

ich hab auf jedenfall die lager jetzt zuhause und werde die dann richtig einbauen. allerdings sind sich mein kollege von dem ich die lager habe und ich nicht sicher warum im rockerarm schrägkugellager verbaut sind. 

mein kollege der schon zig jahre kugellager verkauft meinte das schrägkugellager bevor man sie einbaut vorgespannt werden müssten damit sich die kugeln dann an den schultern  abstützen können.

das SKF und FAG diese Schrägkugellager nicht haben hat er gleich dazu erklärt. sind einfach zu klein dafür. Schrägkugellager können höhere
Kräfte als Rillenkugellager aufnehmen. aber bei so kleinen Kugellagern würden die Kräfte gar nicht so hoch werden das es rillenkugellager 
nicht auch schaffen. Fazit vom Kugellager Mann: Schrägkugellager machen erst ab einer gewissen Grösse sinn!!

WTF  aber die Jungs bei Canyon werden sich schon was dabei gedácht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (11. August 2015)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> danke für den Tipp. steht doch alles ganz klar in der explosionszeichnung beschrieben. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
> das heisst dann für mich das ich durch meine lese schwäche die rockerarm lager selber zerstört habe weil ich beim letzten ausbau vor gut einem jahr die schraube mit 25NM angeknallt habe
> ...


Ich kenn mich mit Wälzlagerkonstruktionen u. Einsatzbereichen gut aus.
Der Vorteil von Schrägkugellager gegenüber Radialrillenkugellager ist, dass sie auch axiale Kräfte aufnehmen können (ähnlich wie Kegelrollenlager, brauchen aber weniger Platz). Wie der "Name" schon sagt sind Radialrillenkugellager konstruktiv nicht für axiale Belastungen ausgelegt (das sie kleine Kräfte aushalten steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Die Entscheidung Schrägkugellager bei Rockerarm u. Schwinge zu wählen halte ich persönlich für richtig. Für die restlichen "kleinen" Hinterbaulager wo so gut wie keine axialen Kräfte wirken, haben sie eh Radialrillenkugellager gewählt.
Was ich im Forum so betr. Anzugsmomente-Rockerarm gelesen habe, bist Du offensichtlich nicht der Einzige welcher die Nm von Rockerarm- Lagerachse u. innere Verbindungsmutter in der Explosionszeichnung falsch zugeordnet hat. Wenn man es nicht vergrößert darstellt, passiert es schnell.


----------



## schurwald-biker (23. August 2015)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Wenn es nur-oder verstärkt im Wiegetritt knackt, prüfe ob die Schraube der Schwingenlagerung auf der Nichtantriebsseite (links) fest ist. Teil 21 auf der Explosionszeichnung. Die Schraube (Inbus SW 5) wird mit Loctite mittelfest (243) gesichert u. mit 14 Nm festgezogen. Bei mir hatte sie sich trotz Loctite gelöst, jetzt knackt es nicht mehr. Evtl. mußt du die Achse mit einem Inbus SW 6 auf der Antriebsseite gegenhalten, war bei mir aber nicht nötig.



So, das Knacken ist jetzt endlich weg. Ich dachte immer, das kommt aus den Hinterbaulagern und hab daran rumgemurkst. Dann hat im Urlaub mein Kumpel gemeint, das Kancken käme seines Erachtens von weiter hinten. Mir ist dann noch aufgefallen, dass es eigentlich im Wesentlichen dann knackte, wenn ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt gefahren bin.
Habe dann noch auf der Canyon Homepage den Tip gelesen, das Schaltauge zu fetten. Das hab ich gemacht (zusätzlich auch die Steckachse) - und jetzt ist das Knacken endlich erstmal weg. 
Hoffentlich bleibts so...


----------



## floggo (1. September 2015)

Hallo Nerve Gemeinde,

ich hätte zwei Fragen, welche mir im Verlauf des doch seeehr langen Threads (muss gestehen den Mittelteil übersprungen zu haben...) noch nicht beantwortet wurden. 
Zum einen ist mir die Entscheidung zwischen 27,5 und 29er noch nicht klar. Vor- und Nachteile? Bei Körpergröße 1,74 und ca. 65kg eine Empfelung?
Zum anderen stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob die Bremsen (Shimano BR-M506) des 7.9 dem Bike gerecht werden oder sofort getauscht werden sollten/müssen?
Danke für eure Antworten im Vorraus!


----------



## Dumens100 (10. September 2015)

Hallo bei Meinen Nerve Al 29 ist das Pressfit Innenlager kaputt, könnt Ihr mir sagen welches neues passt, ist Shimano Ausstattung.
Danke
Andreas


----------



## Kgueth (10. September 2015)

Hallo,

bau doch einfach das gleiche Lager wieder ein. Die Artikelbezeichnung steht auf den Lagerschalen.
Generell funktioniert das normale Standardlager: *Einbautyp:* Pressfit (41x24 mm)
*Gehäusedurchmesser:* 41 mm* Gehäusebreite:* 89,5-92 mm
Grüße Karsten


----------



## Kgueth (10. September 2015)

Hallole,



floggo schrieb:


> ich hätte zwei Fragen [..]
> [..]Zum einen ist mir die Entscheidung zwischen 27,5 und 29er noch nicht klar. Vor- und Nachteile? Bei Körpergröße 1,74 und ca. 65kg eine Empfelung?



Ja! 
27,5" sind im Gelände nicht so "sperrig" und in der Regel auch etwas stabiler. Bei deiner Körpergröße würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen ein 29" Rad zu kaufen...




> Zum anderen stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob die Bremsen (Shimano BR-M506) des 7.9 dem Bike gerecht werden oder sofort getauscht werden sollten/müssen?


Die Deore gehört bei den "Billigbremsen" schon zu den besseren. Kommt eben darauf an, was du damit veranstalten möchtest.
Viel wiegen tust du ja nicht. Liefre mal ein paar Infos, was du denn fahren möchtest, wo du wohnst....
(Ich bin mit meiner SLX 203mm/180mm @29" /120gk Systemgewicht bei Abfahrten über 300Hm oder bei lagen, steilen Trails am Limit!)

Grüße Karsten


----------



## floggo (10. September 2015)

Danke für die Antwort!
Hab mich mittlerweile für das Scott Spark 730 (https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad-Shop/MTB/Full-Suspension/SCOTT-Spark-730-M-44cm.html) entschieden, womit sich beide Fragen sozusagen geklärt hätten.  Bekomm dafür noch paar Prozente.


----------



## _todde_ (10. September 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso das denn?! Bin 170 und fahre das nerve auch in 29"


----------



## Kgueth (10. September 2015)

Hallo,


floggo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Hab mich mittlerweile für das Scott Spark 730 (https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad-Shop/MTB/Full-Suspension/SCOTT-Spark-730-M-44cm.html) entschieden, womit sich beide Fragen sozusagen geklärt hätten.  Bekomm dafür noch paar Prozente.



Habe jetzt erst geblickt, dass deine Frage ja schon ein paar Tage alt ist. Das Scott ist ne geile Kiste, hatte mein Kumpel sehr lange in der engeren Auswahl ehe es dann doch ein Remdy geworden ist. 



_todde_ schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?! Bin 170 und fahre das nerve auch in 29"


Machen kann man alles. Kommt eben auf den Einsatzzweck an. Die kleinen - CC-Mäuse fahren im Weltcup auch 29". In technischen Passagen (allen voran) Spitzkeren tu ich mir mit 29" deutlich schwerer. Als super Wendig würde ich 29“ Räder auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. 

Ich bin zurzeit eher mit "Enduristen" unterwegs im Vergleich zu deren Räder ist mein Rad eben "Sperrig"; das liegt natürlich auch an dem großen Rahmen den ich fahre…  ... ein 29" Rad wird bei kleinen Rahmen zwar kürzer das Verhältnis RH / Fahrergewicht / Reifenumfang wird meiner Meinung nach bei kleinen Rahmen aber nicht günstiger... ...daher würde ich bis 180cm schon in Richtung 27,5 denken.

...Bergauf und auf flowigen Trails sieht die Welt natürlich ganz anders aus, da sind 29" super. Dafür ist das Nerve ja auch gedacht.
Es ist ein Touren-MTB. 

Dass man im Zweifel mal auf beide Radgrößen draufhockt versteht sich ja eh von selbst. 

Grüße Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (11. September 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bau doch einfach das gleiche Lager wieder ein. Die Artikelbezeichnung steht auf den Lagerschalen.
> Generell funktioniert das normale Standardlager: *Einbautyp:* Pressfit (41x24 mm)
> ...


Auf der Suche nach einem hartnäckigen Knackgeräusch hatte ich mal das Lager getauscht. Ist das da:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p43170/

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## filiale (12. September 2015)

Könnte jemand mal *bitte ein Bild machen*, sofern er ein Shimano XT Schaltwerk hat, wenn er hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel (das 11er) steht und vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt. Bei mir schaut das so aus und da stimmt etwas nicht. 


Wenn ich die obere Schaltwerkrolle per B Schraube so wie erforderlich auf das größte Ritzel ausrichte (Abstand ca. 5-7mm), dann kann ich nicht mehr auf die kleinsten Ritzel schalten weil das Schaltwerk am Rahmen hängen bleibt  Daher ist mein Abstand der Schaltwerkrolle zum großen Ritzel mit der B Schraube nun ca. 2cm damit das Schaltwerk, wenn ich auf die kleinen Ritzel schalten möchte, überhaupt am Rahmen vorbeigeht.

Danke für ein Bild von Euch auf dem kleinsten Ritzel.


----------



## Kgueth (12. September 2015)

Hi,

Bitte, ein nicht "Totgeblitztes" kann ich erst morgen wieder machen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH
Grüße


----------



## filiale (12. September 2015)

Sehr schön, Danke erstmal für das Bild 

Welchen Abstand hast Du denn so grob geschätzt zwischen der oberen Rolle des Schaltwerks und dem größten Ritzel ? Normal sollen das 5-7mm sein. Danke.


----------



## Kgueth (12. September 2015)

Hi,

ich würd saga "an Haufa" mm   (kleines Kettenblatt vorne 22er)
Guck! 





Grüße


----------



## schurwald-biker (13. September 2015)

Mit wieviel Nm zieht Ihr denn die hintere Steckachse an? In der Explosionszeichnung ist kein Drehmoment angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (13. September 2015)

Hallo,


schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Nm zieht Ihr denn die hintere Steckachse an? In der Explosionszeichnung ist kein Drehmoment angegeben.


Auf  meiner Achse stehen 10-16 Nm. Ich ziehe das Ding in der Regel mit einem T-Griff-Inbus fest. Ich denke ich bin 
da bei rund 10NM...  



??? -Gibt es eigentlich kein Nerve-Technik Thread. Denn mit Kaufberatung hat das ja nix zu tun! ???
Grüße


----------



## schurwald-biker (13. September 2015)

...hab grad geschaut: 10 - 16 Nm stehen bei mir auch drauf. MannOMann, manchmal isses so einfach.

Einen Technik-Thread für das Nerve Al 29 würde ich auch befürworten.


----------



## Kgueth (13. September 2015)

Hi,


schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Einen Technik-Thread für das Nerve Al 29 würde ich auch befürworten.



Prima -  hier geht es weiter! 
Grüße


----------



## filiale (13. September 2015)

Danke für das Bild mit Abstand.Dann laß ich meines mal so auch wenns strange ist.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

evtl hatte noch jemand das Problem, um das es geht. Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass die hintere Bremsleitung beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus am Rahmen schleift. Dort ist auch ein Schutzaufkleber von Canyon angebracht worden. Aber dieser ist durchgescheuert und der Lack ist ebenfalls schon ab, das blanke Aluminium ist sichtbar... Sehr sehr ärgerlich... Keine Ahnung warum mir das erst jetzt auffällt. Geändert habe ich an der Leitung jedenfalls nichts, also muss es werksseitig schon so gewesen sein.... 

Habe die Stelle jetzt mal notdürftig dick mit Tesa überklebt, damit es nicht weiter direkt am Rahmen scheuert. --> siehe Bild

Was sollte ich da jetzt machen? Ab zu Canyon und Nachbesserung verlangen (habe schon mal eine Mail geschrieben vorsichtshalber)? Lack und Klarlack drüber und neu abdecken, und gut ist?

Gefährlich für die Stabilität des Rahmens ist es wohl nic

 ht oder? Was meint Ihr?

Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## filiale (2. Oktober 2015)

Das ist einfach nur dumm gelaufen. Canyon wird da nichts richten. Schwarze Farbe drüber und abkleben und gut ist. Stabilität beeinträchtigt dies nicht.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (13. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, hab es einfach abgedeckt mit nem Stück Schlauch und Kabelbinder, das tut es ganz gut und stört mich nicht weiter. 

Jetzt hab ich aber noch eine andere Frage: Lässt sich die 2015er Fox Float mit 110mm auch auf 120mm traveln durch entfernen des spacers? Schon jemand probiert? Habe das Bike im März bekommen, evtl ist es ja auch eine 2014er Gabel...


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2015)

Weder die 14er noch 15er Gabel läßt sich upgraden.Hab ich selbst nachgeschaut.


----------



## sto_66 (6. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe das leidige Problem mich für eine Rahmengröße entscheiden zu müssen.
Ich bin 1,77 groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 80-82 cm (je nachdem wie fest ich die Wasserwage nach oben presse).
Ich liege nach PPS also genau auf der Grenze...
Ich hatte mit ein 29er in M bestellt. Nachdem ich andere Räder probegefahren habe, habe ich (vielleicht etwas voreilig) auf S 27.5 umbestellt.
Noch gibt es beides als 2015 Auslaufmodell...
Hat jemand im Münchner Raum ein Nerve AL in S oder M, dass ich mal probefahren könnte?


----------



## sto_66 (6. November 2015)

Ach ja,
hilfreich wäre es auch wenn jemand von Euch mal die Höhe des Oberrohrs (wenn man vor dem Sattel steht) vom Boden für sein Nerve AL M oder S nachmessen könnte. Ich hätte gerne etwas Platz nach unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (6. November 2015)

Nimm M. Ich bin genauso groß bei 82-83.5cm schrittlänge und M passt bei mir sehr gut, L würde auch noch passen (70-80mm Vorbau). Die Nerve 29 (2013-2015) fallen im Allgemeinen eher kurz aus.
Die Überstandhöhe ist bei den Geometriedaten angegeben.


----------



## sto_66 (6. November 2015)

Ah, danke!
Ich habe jetzt auch die Geometriedaten im Katalog pdf gefunden. Die Überstandshöhen unterscheiden sich von S und M ja eigentlich gar nicht: 766 und 768 mm vom Boden.
Dann war ich beim Umbestellen vielleich doch etwas zu schnell... Ein Stevens Rad Größe S 17" hatte wunderbar gepasst...


----------



## sto_66 (6. November 2015)

Beim 29 Nerve AL Größe M sind es schon 802 mm Überstandshöhe. Das ist aber schon recht knapp für mich, da habe ich schon "Kontakt".


----------



## denis0082 (6. November 2015)

Es wird eng, das stimmt. Aber ich denke das S wir dir zu kurz sein sofern du nicht einen ( wenig zeitgemäßen) 100mm Vorbau wählst. Vielleicht ist ja das 27,5 Nerve (dann in M) eine alternative.


----------



## sto_66 (6. November 2015)

Ja, das 27.5 Nerve in M wäre wohl passender. Leider nur noch als 2016er...
Was solls wenn das S zu kurz ist muß wohl ein längerer Vorbau her oder ich muß mehr ausgeben für das neue Modell in M.


----------



## Kgueth (6. November 2015)

Hallo,


filiale schrieb:


> Weder die 14er noch 15er Gabel läßt sich upgraden.Hab ich selbst nachgeschaut.


kannst du das genauer erläutern "selbst nachgeschaut" hast du die Gabel zerlegt? Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass man die Gabel auf 120mm traveln kann... ...kann aber keinen nennen, der das auch tatsächlich gemacht hat. 
Grüße Karsten


----------



## filiale (6. November 2015)

es geht nur die 13er zu traveln (hat jemand aus dem Forum gemacht), ich habe die 14er Gabel persönlich zerlegt und da gibt es bereits Änderungen. Das Gleiche gilt für die 15er.  Nicht möglich.


----------



## Kgueth (6. November 2015)

Hi, 





filiale schrieb:


> es geht nur die 13er zu traveln


Wahrscheinlich bin ich noch auf dem alten Wissensstand. Danke für das Update!
Grüße


----------



## Kgueth (6. November 2015)

Hi,


sto_66 schrieb:


> Ja, das 27.5 Nerve in M wäre wohl passender. Leider nur noch als 2016er...
> Was solls wenn das S zu kurz ist muß wohl ein längerer Vorbau her oder ich muß mehr ausgeben für das neue Modell in M.



Hmm, ich würde wohl auch eher das "M" nehmen. Die Charakteristik des Rades sieht auch schnelle Geradeauspassagen vor, daher
ist der größere Rahmen nicht unbedingt verkehrt.

Dennoch "Notmaßnahmen" wie Vorbauverlängerungen macht man wenn man kein passendes Rad hat und feststellt man sitzt nicht gut. 
Ein unpassendes Rad zu kaufen und dann daran rumzubasteln macht aber wenig Sinn und frisst im Endeffekt eingespartes Geld.

Der Rahmen muss passen, alles andere ist viel weniger wichtig... Daher (Binsenweißheit)>>>>>PROBEFAHRE<<<<<<

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (6. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> es geht nur die 13er zu traveln (hat jemand aus dem Forum gemacht), ich habe die 14er Gabel persönlich zerlegt und da gibt es bereits Änderungen. Das Gleiche gilt für die 15er.  Nicht möglich.



Alles nochmal zum nachlesen ab Seite 74.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-74

Hab meine 2013er auch auf 120mm getravelt,war dank Anleitung ganz einfach und
hab bei der Gelegenheit auf Fox Gold gewechselt.


----------



## sto_66 (8. November 2015)

Kqueth,

du hast recht. Wenn wird es ein 2016 Nerve M 27.5. 
Ich bin auch noch mal zu einem Händler in der Nähe meiner Arbeit. Und siehe da er hatte ein Cube Stereo 160 super HPC Race in meiner Größe. Hab ich ausgiebig probegefahen. Wunderbar. Ich hatte zwar nach etwas anderem gesucht, aber beim etwa gleichen (reduzierten) Preis wie ein Nerve AL 8.0 2016 wird es schwer dazu nein zu sagen. Es ist ja leicht genug um auch "normale" Touren zu fahren.


----------



## Kgueth (8. November 2015)

Hallo,


sto_66 schrieb:


> Es ist ja leicht genug um auch "normale" Touren zu fahren.



Die Räder unterscheiden sich doch schon ordentlich. 
Fährst du die Touren alleine, oder fahren da auch mehr Leute (mit mehr Federweg) mit?
Ist es dir Wichtig schnell oben anzukommen? (Bringt in einer Gruppe ab  4-5 Leuten 
meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr viel.)

BTW:
Das Cube ist vom Oberrohr ein bisschen länger als ein vergleichbares Canyon.
Grüße


----------



## sto_66 (9. November 2015)

Kqueth,

ja die Räder sind schon sehr unterschiedlich...
Natürlich ist es mir das rauffahren wichtig. Aber ein bischen mehr Federweg schadet doch nicht, oder?
Ich werde es mangels Können bergab erstmal langsam angehen lassen.
Touren meist alleine oder mit Frau/Sohn im Gebirge. Im  Moment eher Forstautobahnen etc mit meinem alten Hardtail, soll aber mehr werden.
Morgen steht bei mir die Entscheidung an Nerve AL 8.0 2016 oder http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...uper-hpc-race-27-5-fahrrad-2015/rp-prod127764. Beides wie oben erwähnt für den gleichen Preis zu haben.


----------



## Kgueth (10. November 2015)

Hi,

ich schreib einfach mal was ich denke.
Ein bisschen habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und Testberichte im Vordergrund stehen...
...davon sollte man sich lösen.... ... ich kaufe mir auch keine unpassenden Schuhe nur weil sie günstig zu haben sind und ein anderer sie super findet!
Von welchem Gebirge ist denn die Rede? Bist du da auch zu Hause? -> Wo wohnt denn dein Haus?

Bei Touren mit Sohn (es sei denn er ist fitter als du) sehe ich nicht unbedingt die Notwendigkeit mit einem "schnellen" MTB unterwegs zu sein. Unter schnell verstehe ich in dem Fall eher die Geometrie als das Gewicht.

Stand heute und in dem Umfeld dem ich mich z.Z. bewege (Endurofahrer) würde ich das Cube kaufen.

Weil: 
Mehr Federweg d.h. es ist auch in Zukunft viel Luft nach oben.
Pike Gabel, ist mir sympathischer als die Fox-Gabel (wobei ich die 2016er noch nicht gefahren bin.)
Das Cube ist ein wirklich gutes Bergaufenduro ist. (Das Ding fährt ein Radhändler in unserer Gruppe und es klettert hervorragend.)

3 Fach oder 2 Fach Antrieb ist eigentlich egal… sobald man mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs ist. Das große Kettenblatt brauch ich nur während dem Training.

Carbon:
Das wäre der einzige Punkt über den ich nachdenken müsste, Alu ist eben etwas unempfindlicher. Man muss mich nicht soo exakt an die Drehmomente halten und kann ein Alu-Rad IRGENDWIE in (m)einen Radhalter spannen. Ob da nun eine punktuelle Belastung auf den Rahmen wirkt ist nicht so ausschlaggebend. Beim Üben von Fahrtechnik kommt es schon zu dem einen oder anderem „Zwangsabstieg“ da ist mir ein Alurahmen irgendwie sympathischer.

Falls du dein Hardtail behältst, würde ich ganz klar zum Cube raten, weil es gegenüber dem Nerve dein Spektrum deutlich erweitern würde. 

Falls das neue Rad dein bisheriges ersetzt würde ich es davon anhängig machen, ob das Rad auch als Trainingsgerät genutzt wird. Das ist der Grund weshalb ich ein Nerve fahre.

Grüße


----------



## sto_66 (10. November 2015)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung!

Für mich auch noch wichtig ist, dass ich das Cube ausgiebig probefahren konnte (bergauf/bergab) und ich einen Händler als Ansprechpartner habe. Beim Nerve war/bin ich mir, da ich zwischen zwei Größen liege, etwas unsicher ob dann das Richtige im Karton ist.
Mir Gebirge meine ich Karwendel & Wetterstein die beide in 1h zu erreichen sind.
Mir ist schon klar, dass das Nerve besser meinem gegenwärtigen Anforderungsprofil entspricht. Daher bin ich mir ja auch in der Wahl unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (10. November 2015)

Hi,
in den Alpen kann man mit einem Enduro schon richtig Spaß haben. Mir gehts aber viel mehr darum, wie der Alltag aussieht.
Wenn du mitten in München wohnst, ist ein Enduro eventuell etwas Oversized und du müsstest das Carbonrad wahrscheinlich oft transportieren. 

Darf ich erfahren in welchem Lebensjahrzehnt du dich befindest?

Grüße


----------



## sto_66 (10. November 2015)

Ich wohne am Stadtrand und kann direkt raus an die Isar...
Ein Transport im Auto oder mit der Bahn ist aber schon häufiger notwendig um das Gebirge zu erreichen.
Da bin ich noch am schauen wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige. Ach wegen des Alters: Ende 40.


----------



## Kgueth (10. November 2015)

Hi,

mit 40+x ist der Testersteronübschruss und der "ich muss schneller als die anderen sein" Trieb in der Regel gedämpft
und alt genug um auf das Rad vernünftig acht zu geben bist du auch... 
Daher denke ich, dass du mit dem Cube eine gute Wahl triffst. 140mm Federweg würden wohl auch reichen,
aber warum nicht 160mm... 

Grüße


----------



## vino (10. November 2015)

sto_66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich habe das leidige Problem mich für eine Rahmengröße entscheiden zu müssen.
> Ich bin 1,77 groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 80-82 cm (je nachdem wie fest ich die Wasserwage nach oben presse).
> ...



Hallo,

ich hab die gleichen Maße wie du u. fahre das 29er Größe M. S ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz für dich.


----------



## Kgueth (10. November 2015)

Hi,


vino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab die gleichen Maße wie du u. fahre das 29er Größe M. S ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz für dich.


Das 29er ist im (Reach/Stack)Verhältnis kürzer als das 27,5" Nerve, daher ist der Vergleich nur eine Annäherung...
Innerhalb dieser Spanne liegen z.B: Stereo 140 HPA 27.5, Ghost Kato, das Rose und das Radon Slide (alles 2015er Modelle)
Fast alle 29"er Rahmen sind im Verhältnis höher und kürzer...
Grüße


----------



## sto_66 (11. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für das "Hänchenhalten" bei der Rad-Auswahl!
Ich hab mich für das Stereo 160 entschieden.
Weitere Fragen kommen dann bestimmt in einem anderen Teil des Forums...


----------



## SportyBen (7. Januar 2016)

Da ich hier vergebliche die Information gesucht habe und in der Hoffnung, dass es jemand nutzt.
Die Dämpfer buchsen haben einen Durchmesser von 8mm laut Canyon Support (2015er Bike). Breite ist 22,2 mm, die findet man auch auf der HP.
2015er Monarch XX mit M/M ist bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## denis0082 (8. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Info, mit dem hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (26. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand mit dem Nerve Al 29 schon eine Transalp gefahren? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen so? 

Bei mir steht dieses Jahr die erste Überquerung an und ich bin mir absolut unschlüssig, ob ich mit dem Nerve AL 29 oder mit dem All Mountain Hardtail fahren soll... Das All Mountain hat bergab mehr Potential, fühle mich da einfach wohler mit. Bergauf gehts dann eher besser mit dem Nerve.... Wahrscheinlich wäre es mit dem Nerve AL auf Dauer entspannter und weniger anstrengend, da Fully. Oder was meint Ihr? Gewichtstechnisch sind beide nicht weit auseinander, das Nerve wiegt ein halbes Kilo mehr, All Mountain ist ein 27.5er...

Sorry für die Fragen, aber bin mir einfach nicht sicher. Fahre beide Räder sehr gerne. Wäre für ein paar Tips/Meinungen dankbar, die mir weiterhelfen könnten. Vor allem weil ich transalptechnisch keine Erfahrung habe.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Power-Valve (26. April 2016)

ich wuerde 2,35er Reifen aufs Nerve machen und ab... Mit dem Hardtail ueber die Alpen, nee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackflash (26. April 2016)

Jawohl, ich habe es gemacht. Die Riva Route mit Go Alps, also mit Gepäcktransport -). Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, wie es im Vergleich zum Grand Canyon ist. Obwohl es waren schon ein paar Wurzeln dabei....
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es wunderbar mit dem Nerve 9.0 ging. Und es war auch meine erste Tour.
War ein echt tolles Erlebnis. Freu Dich.
Viele Grüße Mikel


----------



## berghochtrager (27. April 2016)

Hä? Das Nerve hat bergauf mehr potential? Normalerweise geht das uphill Potential zu Gunsten der Hardtails..... 

Ich würde mir eine TA nie mit einem Hardtail antun! Du hast bergauf und bergab definitiv mehr Spass mit dem Nerve! Falls Du die Originalen Reifen (bei mri warens 2.1er Conti) drauf hast, gebe ich meinem Vorredner Recht: Mindestens 2.2er Nobby Nic oder ähnlich drauf und ab die Post! Wenn Du sagst dass Du Dich auf dem HT wohler fühlst passt vmtl. das Nerve nicht optimal zu Dir, oder Du solltest mal das Setup checken (Lenker, Vorbau etc). Ich finde das Ding extrem entspannt und "bequem"... Mein Kumpel hat damals bei der TA eine Woche lang sein Hardtail verflucht! (Der hatte aber auch einen Gepäckträger mit Satteltaschen dran, die liegen vermutlich heute noch in irgendeinem Hotellkeller im Zillertal.....


----------



## marliesq (27. April 2016)

Hallo Parkpre Racing,

als Transalp-Wiederholungstäter kann ich zu Deiner Frage meinen Senf dazugeben:
- Zwei Transalp mit einem 26er VOTEC Tox Light Hardtail: War 'ne schöne Erfahrung, doch das Rütteln und Schütteln war im Nachhinein doch recht anstrengend und ermüdend.
- Drei Transalp mit einem 26er Cube AMS Pro 100 (Fully): Im Vergleich zum VOTEC deutlich entspannteres Fahren und mehr Kontrolle.
- Zwei Transalp mit meinem CANYON Nerve AL29 8.9: Durch die größeren Räder noch lässigeres Dahin- und Überrollen, auch bergab genügend Kontrolle und Sicherheit, entspannte Sitzposition, auch bei längeren Bergauf-Passagen problemloses Schritthalten mit meinen Mitfahrern.

Mein Rat: Montiere etwa breitere Reifen (wie auch schon zuvor vorgeschlagen), sorge für eine bequeme Sitzposition und dann steht einer gelungenen Transalp-Premiere nichts mehr im Weg. Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter mitspielt!

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## crossy-pietro (27. April 2016)

Kommt sicher auch auf die Untergründe an.

Meine 1. TA war die Via Claudia (GAP-Riva). Die KANN man auch mit nem Hardtail recht gut erledigen (hoher Rad- Forstweg-Anteil).

Meine 4. TA bin ich auf der Marvin-Route gefahren und da wollte ich, gerade bei den Abfahrten (Innsbr.Almenweg->Stubaital, Brenner Grenzkamm->Gossensass und Jaufenpass->Passeiertal) mein Fully niemals missen.

Also, Reifen mit etwas mehr "Fleisch" nehmen und ab...
(Btw.: Bin 1992! mit Hardtail ohne Federgabel von Zürich nach Lugano gefahren - geht auch - aber der A.... danach...!!! )


----------



## denis0082 (27. April 2016)

Ich hab mir das Nerve 29 damals extra wegen einer Transalp geholt (die dann aber doch ins Wasser gefallen ist)... wenn es so etwas wie eine Paradedisziplin für das Nerve 29 gibt dann ja wohl die Transalp. Canyon wirbt sogar damit.

Also definitiv das Nerve 29.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (27. April 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten, das hilft mir weiter. Werde mich dann für das Nerve AL 29 entscheiden, damit wird die Transalp dann wohl entspannter. Breitere Reifen sind eh schon drauf (2.35er), montiere aber noch einen kürzeren Vorbau und breiteren Lenker (60 statt 80 und 760 statt 720). Dann sollte das gut passen.

Gerade für mehrere Tage am Stück macht dann das Fully wohl doch den Unterschied, was den Fahrkomfort auf Dauer angeht (vor allem auch für die erste Transalp).

Das All Mountain - Hardtail macht mir zwar mehr Spaß als das Nerve, aber meine Bedenken waren halt, ob es für mehrere Tage am Stück passt. Da ist dann wohl das Nerve die bessere Entscheidung. Momentan ist es halt so, dass ich eigentlich normale Tagestouren/Feierabendrunde nur noch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs bin (Stahl, 27.5er mit 140mm), dann muss ich mich jetzt wohl nochmal umgewöhnen.

Danke für eure Ratschläge, das hilft mir weiter. Vor allem weil mir einfach die Erfahrung fehlt, was eine Transalp angeht.


----------



## TitusLE (27. April 2016)

Ich habe zwar selbst kein Nerve, würde aber auch ganz klar dazu tendieren. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass ein Fully einem Hardtail bergab immer überlegen ist. Jetzt mal von den ganz Extremen abgesehen. 
Btw, auch wenn es vielleicht etwas OT ist: hast du vielleicht das falsche Fully? Wenn du dich auf dem AM-Hardtail wohler fühlst, wäre dann nicht ein AM-Fully geeigneter?


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (27. April 2016)

Hey. Nein, das passt schon so! 

Ich bin ja auch mit dem Nerve zufrieden, so ist es ja nicht. Habe mir aber zusätzlich das All Mountain extra als Hardtail komplett selbst aufgebaut, weil ich nochmal ein Hardtail haben wollte. Macht mir einfach Spaß, vor allem auch die direkte Rückmeldung vom Untergrund, um die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern etc. Für das Geld hätte ich auch ein AM Fully bekommen wenn ich noch ein Fully gewollt hätte.


----------



## standy1000 (25. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 
habe gestern an meinem Nerve Bj 2014 die Gabel ausgebaut. Musste leider feststellen, dass das untere Lager des Steuersatz total versifft und kaputt ist. Einzelne Kugeln des Lagerrings sprangen mir entgegen. Jetzt wäre ich um ein paar Tipps zum Austausch des Steuersatzes dankbar. Konkret würde mich interessieren, welches Werkzeug zum Einpressen benötigt wird. Ist es so, dass für obere und untere Lagerschale aufgrund des Durchmessers unterschiedliches Werkzeug benötigt wird? Ich hoffe, dass der eine oder andere Schrauber unter Euch mir weiterhelfen kann. Interessant wäre natürlich auch, wenn jemand alle Arbeitsschritte und die jeweiligen Fallstricke beschreiben könnte...1000 Dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (25. März 2017)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe gestern an meinem Nerve Bj 2014 die Gabel ausgebaut. Musste leider feststellen, dass das untere Lager des Steuersatz total versifft und kaputt ist. Einzelne Kugeln des Lagerrings sprangen mir entgegen. Jetzt wäre ich um ein paar Tipps zum Austausch des Steuersatzes dankbar. Konkret würde mich interessieren, welches Werkzeug zum Einpressen benötigt wird. Ist es so, dass für obere und untere Lagerschale aufgrund des Durchmessers unterschiedliches Werkzeug benötigt wird? Ich hoffe, dass der eine oder andere Schrauber unter Euch mir weiterhelfen kann. Interessant wäre natürlich auch, wenn jemand alle Arbeitsschritte und die jeweiligen Fallstricke beschreiben könnte...1000 Dank im voraus


Servus,
Laufrad-Bremse-Vorbau/Lenker-Gabel ausbauen-Oberes Lager von Hand entnehmen (ist nicht eingepresst) Unteres Lager mit entsprechendem Durchschlag/Splinttreiber von oben rausschlagen *ohne zu verkanten*. Neues Lager mit entsprechendem Werkzeug einpressen oder Rundmaterial (Durchmesser muß minimal kleiner als Aussendurchmesser des Lagers sein) mit Gefühl einpressen/einschlagen. *Nur auf den AUSSENRING des Lagers drücken/schlagen!*!, andernfalls wird das Lager beschädigt. Oberes Lager einsetzen. Gabel, Vorbau montieren u. Lagerspiel einstellen.
Ich arbeite mit diesem Werkzeug (bis dato >10 Steuersätze erneuert) https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cyclus-Tools/Einpresswerkzeug-1-5-fuer-Steuersatzschalen-p17248/


----------



## standy1000 (26. März 2017)

Perfekt - Danke Scholzi Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das obere Lager nicht eingepresst werden muss. Habe mir das Werkzeug bestellt und werde nächstes Wochenende meinen ersten Steuersatz wechseln


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2017)

standy1000 schrieb:


> Perfekt - Danke Scholzi Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das obere Lager nicht eingepresst werden muss. Habe mir das Werkzeug bestellt und werde nächstes Wochenende meinen ersten Steuersatz wechseln


Scroll mal mit der Maus unter das "Zitieren" im Beitrag über deinem unten rechts und dann ganz rechts anklicken.


----------



## Power-Valve (28. Mai 2017)

hat mal einer die Einbaumasse des Daempfers zur Hand? Und Erfahrungen mit anderen Daempfern? Irgendwie kriege ich denThread nicht durchsucht...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Juuro (28. Mai 2017)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> hat mal einer die Einbaumasse des Daempfers zur Hand? Und Erfahrungen mit anderen Daempfern? Irgendwie kriege ich denThread nicht durchsucht...
> 
> Gruss Uwe


Also in mein Nerve 2014 passen Dämpfer die 184 mm lang sind und 44 mm Hub haben. In Zoll sind das 7.25 x 1.75“. Der Monarch XX passt zum Beispiel. Habe aber selbst noch keine anderen Erfahrungen als mit meinem Fox-Dämpfer den Canyon verbaut hatte.


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Mai 2017)

Gibt wieder nen Fox... Bei Bike Discount gerade für 200€

Der Alte hat sein Öl nicht mehr bei sich halten wollen. Den kann ich dann in Ruhe revidieren...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

